# The BFP Before The 'Would Of Been' Due Date Thread - Any Joiners?



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies :flower:
I thought of starting a thread for us ladies to help and support eachother to getting a :bfp: before the due date of your loss arrives.
For example I have experienced 4 losses recently (now 6 :cry: ) but the only one I knew of the due date for, was the first miscarriage.
I was due for December 9th :) but sadly, my lil Roo left 7 months too early for me to ever get to the due date :sadangel:
It's creeping up rather close and I'm getting so down with it all, and I figured there are probably more women feeling the same too.
So I thought to start a thread for all us women aiming to get a bfp before our expected due date just to make the pain that little bit easier... who's joining?


(I'll start a list with us, and our expected due dates) :hugs:

xxxjessxxx - :baby: Enolah 21st October 2012
Twinkie210 - :baby: Liam 28th September 2012
Keepthefaithx - :baby: Nicholas 2nd October 2012
KozmikKitten - March 28th 2012 :bfp:
Newmrsg - April 3rd 2012
Heavyheart - January 7th 2012 :bfp:
Jennajul2001 - January 27th 2012
Srbjbex - May 22nd 2012 :bfp:
SweetJennie - February 16th 2012
Confusedprego - March 13th 2012 :bfp:
Threebirds - February 2012
Chiapso - February 26th 2012
Bes_ - March 3rd 2012
Futurephotos - December 20th 2011 :bfp:
Jessy1101 - March 12th 2012 :bfp:
Collie_crazy - January 1st 2012 :bfp:
Mrskg - August 26th 2012 :bfp:
Crownjewelz - May 15th 2012
Sarasparra - May 3rd 2012 :bfp:
Bastetgrrl - February 5th 2012 :bfp:
Micsor - November 23rd 2011
Lemondrops - May 6th 2012
Ickle pand - January 2nd 2012
CARNAT22 - January 4th 2012
Debzie - October 31st 2012 :bfp:
Butterfly00 - March 2nd 2012 :bfp:
Blakesmom - April 1st 2012 :bfp:
Mammatotwo - December 9th 2011
NZ TTC - April 28th 2012 :bfp:
Breaking Dawn - April 12th 2012 :bfp:
Mom22boys - May 15th 2012
Lomelly - :baby: Liam 10th October 2012
Nicoleoleole - July 14th 2012 :bfp:
Mrs Miggens - May 15th 2012 :bfp:
Jacobnmatty - December 7th 2011
Babydust818 - April 2012
YingYang - December 25th 2011
Lauren10 - April 1st 2012 :bfp:
Hopeforamirac - February 5th 2012 :bfp:
Nursekelly - February 11th 2012 :bfp:
Nibeley - July 5th 2012
Jelly Beann - July 19th 2012 :bfp:
Islander - May 7th 2012 :bfp:
Maddysmum - December 4th 2012
BabyBumpLove - June 28th 2012
Jordens_Mommy - June 17th 2011
Hopestruck - May 4th 2012 :bfp:
BabyBob - April 14th 2011
NewbieLisette - Unknown  :bfp:
Kmae - April 13th 2012
Divinebliss - April 5th 2012
RomaTomato - March 4th 2012 :bfp:
Wantingathird - March 30th 2012
Analley - December 25th
Ami1985 - July 2012 :bfp:
Natashahm - August 2012
LeeC - December 25th 2011
Dodgercpkl - August 12th 2012
Pinksmarties - Unknown :bfp:
Amandamb1108 - January 24th 2012
Karacal - August 9th 2012
Jennyanne83 - March 5th 2012 :bfp:
Camlet - :baby: Sophia October 27th 2012
Bride2b - April 21st 2012
Jennifer - July 2012
2Peas4wings - September 8th 2012
Mrs_t2 - August 1st 2012 :bfp:
Lilblossom - August 3rd 2012
Girlinyork - :bfp: due 3rd July 2013
FngrsCrossed - March 7th 2012 :bfp:
Amotherslove - May 14th 2012
Auntylolo - June 19th 2012:bfp:
Hanfromman - March 24th 2012
Samj732 - May 31st/June 7th 2012 :bfp:
Leinzlove - October 6th 2012 :bfp:
CherylC3 - October 21/22nd 2012 :bfp:
Carebear1981 - August 15th 2012
Md13 - November 16th 2012
MissMummyMoo - :baby: Noah 19th April 2013
Bluecathy1978 - July 21st 2012
CortneyMarie - November 12th 2012
Lou15 - July 1st 2012 :bfp:
Kelly9 - June 15th 2012 :bfp:
Ttcbabyisom - June 15th 2012 :bfp:
Kategirl - October 26th 2012 :bfp:
ILuvBabies200 - October 15th 2012
Old Bear - September 24th 2012
Sweetz33 - June 15th 2012 :bfp:
NesSAH - October 20th 2012 :bfp:
Godblessme - May 23rd 2012
Dancareoi - June 15th 2012
Cetarari - May 19th 2012
LilesMom - December 16th 2012
Redmonkeysock - November 26th 2012
Hope2bmum2b - June 29th 2012
Kelly4 - November 4th 2012 :bfp:
Bump2Baby - January 18th 2013
PinkCupcake - December 20th 2012
SirBaby - January 12th 2013
Kristina1291 - December 25th 2012
Sparkles86 - January 23rd 2013
TraceyAndLee - December 2012 
Armymama2012 - September 29th 2012 :bfp:
3xBlessed - December 4th 2012
Bamagurl - November 5th 2012
Kathleen1994 - January 20th 2013
MummyWant2be - March 28th 2013
CatchBabyDust - March 2013
Foxycleopatra - August 22nd 2012 :bfp:
Khloeee - December 2012
BlessedWomb - January 5th 2013
Tekkitten - February 15th 2013 
Mummy2o - April 5th 2013
Palangi - October 25th 2012
Pink_Sparkle - January 15th 2013
Pbl_ge - April 27th 2013
Harley Quinn - :bfp: due 29th July 2013
B&LsMom - :baby: Lukas 17th November 2012
Brittany12 - June 14th 2013


----------



## Twinkie210

I'll join! I had my MC in August @ 7w, so my due date isn't until March 18, 2012. We just had a our first cycle TTCAL and it was BFN. So I am on to cycle #2 TTCAL.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey hunny :) I've added you! Sorry for your loss :hugs:
Fx'd you'll get that bfp soon! How do you feel about it all?


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I that first cycle afterwards was hard. We were so gung ho trying to get that BFP, I was so hopeful too because everything was timed correctly and I felt really positive, and then AF shows up right on schedule. It was just kind of crushing. I think I am OK with it now, I am just starting to worry that I might have fertility problems that are keeping us from conceiving. It has now been 9 months since we first started. I have a Dr. appt next week for my yearly exam, I am hoping I can talk him into running some blood tests just to make sure everything is working fine. 

I still have some time before my due date, so I feel like I have some time to get my BFP, but I think every month will get harder and harder, like time is ticking away.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I understand how you feel hunny. Do all you can to make your Dr see just how much you need those tests done :flower:
I feel like I have problems too, after 4 losses I'm just so confused and hurt still.
I was just watching this video >> https://vimeo.com/19596387 << which brought me to tears. I kind of feel better after watching it though, it helped :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

I am def in! My due date was 2/24/2012, i am really hoping for this month, but god please by february!!!!!!!!!!!


Goodluck to everyone i really like this group good idea hun!

Sorry for your losses


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Good to have another one joining us :)
Sorry for your loss :flower:
Yes I thought it would be a good idea. This past week it's been on my head constantly, how I'd have a little one in my arms for christmas :cry: How are you coping?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i am doing okay i guess trying to stay postive you know!

i still cry everday i really am heartbroken, but i do believe that there is a reason for everything and god will bless me and my husband with a beautiful baby

we all gotta stick together and have faith!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah, I still cry too.
Is your hubby supportive? How is he coping?
If it helps, you should watch the video I linked, it helps so much with the way she explains things as a part of life... made me cry :blush:


----------



## KozmikKitten

I would love to join! My DD was March 28 2012. I think knowing the date made it much harder on DH and I to cope with the loss. We would love a BFP! My goal is by end of Dec but DH wants to be more realistic, and have a BPF by my birthday, which is March 15. GL to everyone! Hope everyone is doing well after your losses!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sorry for your loss too hunny :hugs:
Does your husband talk or let you know how he feels about it?
So how far we're you gone hun?


----------



## keepthefaithx

xxxjessxxx said:


> yeah, i still cry too.
> Is your hubby supportive? How is he coping?
> If it helps, you should watch the video i linked, it helps so much with the way she explains things as a part of life... Made me cry :blush:

my hubby is great!! Hes my best friend hes amazing!!! Hes really upset, he cried a couple times which was so hard for me to see, but we are very supportive with eachother-


i wanna watch it, but im not good w sad stuff lol i will see!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I was almost 12 weeks, i had a missed miscarriage baby passed away at 9weeks.

Like i still cant believe it happend to us you know? Like its so crazy still-

it kills me thinking the end of sept i could have found out what we were having like its so freakin crazy

but we gotta look to the future and hopefully we all get bfp sooon!!!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Aww that's great to hear :hugs:
It's so sad seeing them cry isn't it!
So how long have you two been together?
My OH is supportive, but he never shows how he fels about it until it all suddenly gets to him, he snaps and then cries. I've told him countless times to talk to me how he feels, but he always says - it isn't very manly :/


----------



## Twinkie210

My DH is supportive, but it bother's me that he wasn't as upset (at least not outwardly) as I was. I think he understand's why I am upset, but I don't understand why he isn't. He just keeps telling me we can try again. Even when I was upset after getting 3 BFNs this weekend, he just said well we will try again next month. But to me it is personal, like everytime I see a BFN, it is a failure. Somehow he is just always looking ahead to the future.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Aww that must of been devastating seeing the scan then and finding that out :hugs2:
It is hard to come to terms with, have you thought of naming it? writing letters? doing anything like that? x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Twinkie210 said:


> My DH is supportive, but it bother's me that he wasn't as upset (at least not outwardly) as I was. I think he understand's why I am upset, but I don't understand why he isn't. He just keeps telling me we can try again. Even when I was upset after getting 3 BFNs this weekend, he just said well we will try again next month. But to me it is personal, like everytime I see a BFN, it is a failure. Somehow he is just always looking ahead to the future.

Yeah it's so hard when it's like that :nope:
OH's the same, he always says 'well we've got plenty of time to get this right'
And it's like - that isn't the point!!
I don't know, they don't see it do they :shrug:
Are you a POAS addict then? x


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> My DH is supportive, but it bother's me that he wasn't as upset (at least not outwardly) as I was. I think he understand's why I am upset, but I don't understand why he isn't. He just keeps telling me we can try again. Even when I was upset after getting 3 BFNs this weekend, he just said well we will try again next month. But to me it is personal, like everytime I see a BFN, it is a failure. Somehow he is just always looking ahead to the future.
> 
> Yeah it's so hard when it's like that :nope:
> OH's the same, he always says 'well we've got plenty of time to get this right'
> And it's like - that isn't the point!!
> I don't know, they don't see it do they :shrug:
> Are you a POAS addict then? xClick to expand...

Exactly, at that point in time I don't care that we can try again, I want it to happen right now. I am a semi addict. I never was until I got my last BFP, now I feel like I want to know right away. But I don't take 5 tests a day like some :) I took one Friday, Saturday, and Monday, which was 9,10, and 12dpo.
I am more addicted to OPKs because I don't want to miss my surge! LOL I would sometimes take 2 or 3 a day with those. I don't know why either, because me and DH were BDing everyother day anyway!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

> Exactly, at that point in time I don't care that we can try again, I want it to happen right now. I am a semi addict. I never was until I got my last BFP, now I feel like I want to know right away. But I don't take 5 tests a day like some :) I took one Friday, Saturday, and Monday, which was 9,10, and 12dpo.
> I am more addicted to OPKs because I don't want to miss my surge! LOL I would sometimes take 2 or 3 a day with those. I don't know why either, because me and DH were BDing everyother day anyway!

Yeah exactly! You don't want to keep seeing :bfn: and you don't want the feeling of confusion and god knows what else everytime you see them. You just want what everyone else seems to be doing at the moment which is getting a :bfp: lol
Ahh I see, you pace yourself with them :)
I have days, sometimes I don't even think about it, then other days that's all I want to do! Now I try to make sure I have none in the house as then I know it's harder to x


----------



## keepthefaithx

Men never show feelings, my dh never cries since ive been with him (2004) he cried 2 times, when he proposed and when we had a miscarriage...thats it!


----------



## newmrsg

I would love to join! My last MC I was due 4/03/12... Praying we get a BFP again! I can relate to the still crying....


----------



## xxxjessxxx

keepthefaithx said:


> Men never show feelings, my dh never cries since ive been with him (2004) he cried 2 times, when he proposed and when we had a miscarriage...thats it!

Oh my, I think they make it so much harder on themselves sometimes. They know it too. But they just never want to.
Does he seem to be coping with it well?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Welcome newmrsg - hope your coping from your loss :flower: I know it's hard hunny.
Have you thought of ways to help it?


----------



## Twinkie210

Since so many of us are in the same place- still grieving for our losses I thought maybe I would share what I have done to help me out.

First I got a ring with what would have been my baby's birthstone (Aquamarine- March). I wear it everyday and even freaked out when I thought I lost it camping with my son!

I joined a support group for pregnancy/infant loss. I love talking to all the girls on BnB, but there is something even more therapeudic about talking to other women face to face, and I have done a lot of crying in front of them, and some of them cry too.

I participated in a memorial walk/ balloon release last weekend and I am doing another this weekend.

I have a pregnancy loss ribbon that I am wearing this month (Pregnancy/ Infant loss awareness month)

I have a little stuffed bear that I sleep with that makes me feel closer to my baby. I got it from the walk that I did. I know it sounds silly, but it helps!

What is everyone else doing?


----------



## heavyheart

hi ladies mind if i join :hi: I had my mc 4/7/11 at 13weeks :cry: iwas due 7/01/12. Iam finding it really hard to be positive some times no matter how hard i try. My next door neighbour who is my best friend is due her baby this week am soooo pleased for her but part of me cant help being sad and a bit jealous its not me. To make things harder iam due to be my other close friends birthing partner in 3weeks!!!!! i really thought i would have been pregnant again by now and somehow it would make things slightly better, not to replace my angel because nothing will but just so i could focus on my own pregnancy and know that i was back on that journey again but instead ive been left in the trying boat. I thank my lucky stars everyday however for my precious daughters that i have here with me, words cant explain my love for them, they keep me going and make everything better. 

Iam sorry for all your losses and that we all have to be here but thank you for your support xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

I would love to join you guys! My due date would have been March 13th. I just got back from the doctor and she said after my next AF we're free to try again! I am so excited :) My FF says I've already ovulated so hopefully the witch will show up when she should and we can get back to BD! 

When it comes to coping, I have my good days and my bad days. It's slowly transitioning to more good days than bad days, thankfully. I'll have little setbacks that are really unfortunate, like today at my doctor's visit, they just copied my old "info sheet" that was from my first OB visit and she highlighted the "reason for visit: First OB visit" and told me to cross it out and put the real reason in - which was my yearly exam. So...that wasn't very fun, but I recovered pretty quickly, I think. 

Like Twinkie, I got a ring but it's just a rose gold band that I'm going to wear on my thumb or put on my necklace (it's still being engraved). I'm getting the date of my d&c engraved on the inside and plan to put our future children's birthdates on the inside so that I can always carry all of my (potential) children with me. It made me feel so much better to acknowledge that I had a life in me and that it was real and that we loved it. 

My DH has been great through this process. It was so painful to see him in so much pain but he never did cry in front of me. Which I felt very bad about because I knew why he would go outside sometimes (to cry) and could see in his eyes when he came back that he had been but do find it comforting that it meant so much to him to upset me the least as was possible. 

I am a firm believer in that everything happens for a reason, and I'm trying my best to find the silver lining. 

So sorry for everyone's losses and I love that we have each other to chat with :)


----------



## jennajul2001

Can I join you guys too? I lost my lo at 16 weeks on august 15th. My due date was January 27th 2012 and I am really hoping for a bfp before my due date. I am in my first cycle since my mc and would be over the moon if I got my bfp this month. But I'm not even sure if I ovulated this cycle or not. I am feeling pregnancy symptoms but it's most likely all in my head lol.


----------



## threebirds

Hi every1

Can I join too? Good pma thread. Would sooo love to be preg by 'would have been due date'. I had three diff dates in the 3mths I was preg & really dont want to get fixated on one single date (just my way of working thru this, tho my feelings on this might change when the time comes) so could you just put down Feb 2012 for me? Thanks :)
Good luck ladies!! I am thinking of you all, lots of babydust x


----------



## Srbjbex

Lovely ladies - I would love to join too :flower:

My due date would have bee 22 May. my miscarriage was very recent, but we plan to start trying again fairly soon. 

Would be lovely to be part of a group that is all going through the same! 

Dust to everyone!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Twinkie210 said:


> Since so many of us are in the same place- still grieving for our losses I thought maybe I would share what I have done to help me out.
> 
> First I got a ring with what would have been my baby's birthstone (Aquamarine- March). I wear it everyday and even freaked out when I thought I lost it camping with my son!
> 
> I joined a support group for pregnancy/infant loss. I love talking to all the girls on BnB, but there is something even more therapeudic about talking to other women face to face, and I have done a lot of crying in front of them, and some of them cry too.
> 
> I participated in a memorial walk/ balloon release last weekend and I am doing another this weekend.
> 
> I have a pregnancy loss ribbon that I am wearing this month (Pregnancy/ Infant loss awareness month)
> 
> I have a little stuffed bear that I sleep with that makes me feel closer to my baby. I got it from the walk that I did. I know it sounds silly, but it helps!
> 
> What is everyone else doing?

That's a lovely idea, thank you :flower:
I love the idea of the ring, I want to do that - But having 4 losses would probably look funny having 4 rings :nope:
I heard about that yesterday! They are lighting a candle at 7pm Friday 15th October to remember all the losses, im going to do that :)
I was thinking of a support group - does it help alot?
That's a sweet idea, well with the first Lil Roo, we just seemed to call the baby that. Anyways, when I lost Roo, I saw a little Disney Roo teddy bear which even says Lil Roo on it, and it plays a lullaby :cry:
I've written letters which helps :thumbup: Made a CD of songs that remind me or help. Named my losses, as I hate referring to them as 'it' or 'the miscarriage' So they all have names which have meanings.
Me and OH are going to be releasing 4 sky lanterns on friday too :cry: I feel like that's letting them go, and I don't think I'm ready to yet :nope: x x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

heavyheart said:


> hi ladies mind if i join :hi: I had my mc 4/7/11 at 13weeks :cry: iwas due 7/01/12. Iam finding it really hard to be positive some times no matter how hard i try. My next door neighbour who is my best friend is due her baby this week am soooo pleased for her but part of me cant help being sad and a bit jealous its not me. To make things harder iam due to be my other close friends birthing partner in 3weeks!!!!! i really thought i would have been pregnant again by now and somehow it would make things slightly better, not to replace my angel because nothing will but just so i could focus on my own pregnancy and know that i was back on that journey again but instead ive been left in the trying boat. I thank my lucky stars everyday however for my precious daughters that i have here with me, words cant explain my love for them, they keep me going and make everything better.
> 
> Iam sorry for all your losses and that we all have to be here but thank you for your support xx:hugs::hugs:

Of course we don't - welcome :hi:
Sorry for your loss and your struggling :hugs:
I think it's a natural process to be jealous, I know I am. Hopefully in a positive light it can give you determination to get that for yourself again :flower:
You'll pull through it hunny - the thought of having what we lost again, I think is what sometimes keeps us going :) x x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

confusedprego said:


> I would love to join you guys! My due date would have been March 13th. I just got back from the doctor and she said after my next AF we're free to try again! I am so excited :) My FF says I've already ovulated so hopefully the witch will show up when she should and we can get back to BD!
> 
> When it comes to coping, I have my good days and my bad days. It's slowly transitioning to more good days than bad days, thankfully. I'll have little setbacks that are really unfortunate, like today at my doctor's visit, they just copied my old "info sheet" that was from my first OB visit and she highlighted the "reason for visit: First OB visit" and told me to cross it out and put the real reason in - which was my yearly exam. So...that wasn't very fun, but I recovered pretty quickly, I think.
> 
> Like Twinkie, I got a ring but it's just a rose gold band that I'm going to wear on my thumb or put on my necklace (it's still being engraved). I'm getting the date of my d&c engraved on the inside and plan to put our future children's birthdates on the inside so that I can always carry all of my (potential) children with me. It made me feel so much better to acknowledge that I had a life in me and that it was real and that we loved it.
> 
> My DH has been great through this process. It was so painful to see him in so much pain but he never did cry in front of me. Which I felt very bad about because I knew why he would go outside sometimes (to cry) and could see in his eyes when he came back that he had been but do find it comforting that it meant so much to him to upset me the least as was possible.
> 
> I am a firm believer in that everything happens for a reason, and I'm trying my best to find the silver lining.
> 
> So sorry for everyone's losses and I love that we have each other to chat with :)

Hello sweetie :)
I've seen you on threads quite often on BnB - :hi: Sorry for your loss :hugs:
I like your positivity for getting back to TTC :thumbup:
It's good to hear your beginning to handle it ok, it does take a while.
Aww that's a lovely idea too, I replied to Twinkie saying what I've done so far, but I forgot to mention that I'm also trying to find the 'right' tattoo to resemble my angels, OH said he's going to get it done too.
It's sweet how he's trying to protect you from being upset, as long as your sticking together through this :thumbup:
I believ that everything happens for a reason too, we'll all get our silver linings one day :cloud9: x x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

jennajul2001 said:


> Can I join you guys too? I lost my lo at 16 weeks on august 15th. My due date was January 27th 2012 and I am really hoping for a bfp before my due date. I am in my first cycle since my mc and would be over the moon if I got my bfp this month. But I'm not even sure if I ovulated this cycle or not. I am feeling pregnancy symptoms but it's most likely all in my head lol.

Sorry to hear about your angel :sadangel:
Hopefully your getting through it though :hugs:
Sorry to hear your confused, I have to admit my cycle after my MC i was sure i was pregnant, as I had soo many symptoms. I sooo hope there your way to your :bfp: this month :thumbup:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

threebirds said:


> Hi every1
> 
> Can I join too? Good pma thread. Would sooo love to be preg by 'would have been due date'. I had three diff dates in the 3mths I was preg & really dont want to get fixated on one single date (just my way of working thru this, tho my feelings on this might change when the time comes) so could you just put down Feb 2012 for me? Thanks :)
> Good luck ladies!! I am thinking of you all, lots of babydust x

Of course you can join! :hi:
That's fine, after rplying to everyone I will add all the newbies :)
Sorry for your loss - but hopefully we'll all get our much deserved :bfp: x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Srbjbex said:


> Lovely ladies - I would love to join too :flower:
> 
> My due date would have bee 22 May. my miscarriage was very recent, but we plan to start trying again fairly soon.
> 
> Would be lovely to be part of a group that is all going through the same!
> 
> Dust to everyone!

Welcome lovely :hi:
Sorry to hear of your recent loss - do you feel like your coping well?
When do you began to come back to the TTC madness? :) x


----------



## Srbjbex

xxxjessxxx said:


> Srbjbex said:
> 
> 
> Lovely ladies - I would love to join too :flower:
> 
> My due date would have bee 22 May. my miscarriage was very recent, but we plan to start trying again fairly soon.
> 
> Would be lovely to be part of a group that is all going through the same!
> 
> Dust to everyone!
> 
> Welcome lovely :hi:
> Sorry to hear of your recent loss - do you feel like your coping well?
> When do you began to come back to the TTC madness? :) xClick to expand...

Thank you ! :flower:

I'm coping better than I thought I would to be honest. I've been focussing on the positives, particulalry how stong the relationship with my husband is and how lucky I am to have him. 

Technically I am waiting for my first period before I start TTC again (who know when that well be... hopefully around the start of November... but we have agreed to NTNP till then. We havent had any :sex: yet since it happened, and we are both relaxed about this, but we are also both agreed that if there is a time time that it feels right then we will do, and if something happens it happens :flower:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

> Thank you ! :flower:
> 
> I'm coping better than I thought I would to be honest. I've been focussing on the positives, particulalry how stong the relationship with my husband is and how lucky I am to have him.
> 
> Technically I am waiting for my first period before I start TTC again (who know when that well be... hopefully around the start of November... but we have agreed to NTNP till then. We havent had any :sex: yet since it happened, and we are both relaxed about this, but we are also both agreed that if there is a time time that it feels right then we will do, and if something happens it happens :flower:

Ahh I'm glad to hear you are hun, sometimes us girlies need someone who's optimistic lol! :haha:
Ahh still waiting for AF? Mine came 10 days late with my first loss.
I like your thoughts :)
After losing Lil Roo, I didn't feel like having :sex: AT ALL! But about 5 days after, me and OH we're having a bath together and it just felt soo right to do something so I understand what you mean :flower:
And if your body is ready then it will happen, if it's not ready it won't :flower:
GL flower :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Since so many of us are in the same place- still grieving for our losses I thought maybe I would share what I have done to help me out.
> 
> First I got a ring with what would have been my baby's birthstone (Aquamarine- March). I wear it everyday and even freaked out when I thought I lost it camping with my son!
> 
> I joined a support group for pregnancy/infant loss. I love talking to all the girls on BnB, but there is something even more therapeudic about talking to other women face to face, and I have done a lot of crying in front of them, and some of them cry too.
> 
> I participated in a memorial walk/ balloon release last weekend and I am doing another this weekend.
> 
> I have a pregnancy loss ribbon that I am wearing this month (Pregnancy/ Infant loss awareness month)
> 
> I have a little stuffed bear that I sleep with that makes me feel closer to my baby. I got it from the walk that I did. I know it sounds silly, but it helps!
> 
> What is everyone else doing?
> 
> That's a lovely idea, thank you :flower:
> I love the idea of the ring, I want to do that - But having 4 losses would probably look funny having 4 rings :nope:
> I heard about that yesterday! They are lighting a candle at 7pm Friday 15th October to remember all the losses, im going to do that :)
> I was thinking of a support group - does it help alot?
> That's a sweet idea, well with the first Lil Roo, we just seemed to call the baby that. Anyways, when I lost Roo, I saw a little Disney Roo teddy bear which even says Lil Roo on it, and it plays a lullaby :cry:
> I've written letters which helps :thumbup: Made a CD of songs that remind me or help. Named my losses, as I hate referring to them as 'it' or 'the miscarriage' So they all have names which have meanings.
> Me and OH are going to be releasing 4 sky lanterns on friday too :cry: I feel like that's letting them go, and I don't think I'm ready to yet :nope: x xClick to expand...

You could get a mother's ring where they add the stones for each child. If I am unlucky and have more than one loss, I think that I will do this (I would not want multiple ringes either). Or you could get a necklace or bracelet that you can add charms to for each of your losses. 

I really love my support group, it helps me a lot. It is the one place that I can talk about my MC freely and I know that everyone understands and won't judge me. I actually knew two of the women in my support group before I started going, one was a friend from high school and the other was a lady from church. But I think they are a little closer of friends now that we share this. It is like a club that you never asked to join. Plus, many of the women in my support group has fertility issues, so they can relate to TTC problems too.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

> You could get a mother's ring where they add the stones for each child. If I am unlucky and have more than one loss, I think that I will do this (I would not want multiple ringes either). Or you could get a necklace or bracelet that you can add charms to for each of your losses.
> 
> I really love my support group, it helps me a lot. It is the one place that I can talk about my MC freely and I know that everyone understands and won't judge me. I actually knew two of the women in my support group before I started going, one was a friend from high school and the other was a lady from church. But I think they are a little closer of friends now that we share this. It is like a club that you never asked to join. Plus, many of the women in my support group has fertility issues, so they can relate to TTC problems too.

Ahh that's a great idea - coming to think of it, I remember seeing those in an Argos catalogue, I'll definitely look into that - thank you :flower:
That's a fab idea. I will google some near me and see into it. I'm really struggling with it. And OH has just said something too that's just got me all the more downer :cry: x x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Argh! Bloody OH. I'm really upset.
I don't know whether any of you agree with naming your losses?
Anyhow, surely you'd agree that if you've named some of them you just can't not name one of them???
Well my OH thinks so. He doesn't want to name the last miscarriage because supposingly it makes us go worse?!! I've said, I'll grieve no matter what. Naming it actually helps the grieving process. And I find it almost selfish in a way that he's doing it to try benefitting him as he doesn't want to have to deal with it. Yes it's hard. Yes grieving is not what everyone wants to do, but now I feel I'm on my own in grieving for it and he says I have to get on with these things :cry: Arrrgh! Then at the end of the text he says 'And I suppose we won't be doing that tonight' <<<< Regarding playing an Xbox game?!?! Does he have any consideration!!
What hurts the most is the fact that when naming the 3rd and I asked him he said 'well, I dont see why this one is of any less importance' which made me feel like he understood. Yet with the 4th he doesn't want to?! Because he doesn't want to accept it. He said 'Are we gonna keep naming all of our miscarriages?' ...Well, it's not like I want to keep having miscarriages, but you can't just stop just because you cant be arsed to go through it. They were still our babies, for however long it doesn't matter. But to you it's 'just another miscarriage' now :cry:

Argggh Rant Over!! Sorry girlies :cry:


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> Argh! Bloody OH. I'm really upset.
> I don't know whether any of you agree with naming your losses?
> Anyhow, surely you'd agree that if you've named some of them you just can't not name one of them???
> Well my OH thinks so. He doesn't want to name the last miscarriage because supposingly it makes us go worse?!! I've said, I'll grieve no matter what. Naming it actually helps the grieving process. And I find it almost selfish in a way that he's doing it to try benefitting him as he doesn't want to have to deal with it. Yes it's hard. Yes grieving is not what everyone wants to do, but now I feel I'm on my own in grieving for it and he says I have to get on with these things :cry: Arrrgh! Then at the end of the text he says 'And I suppose we won't be doing that tonight' <<<< Regarding playing an Xbox game?!?! Does he have any consideration!!
> What hurts the most is the fact that when naming the 3rd and I asked him he said 'well, I dont see why this one is of any less importance' which made me feel like he understood. Yet with the 4th he doesn't want to?! Because he doesn't want to accept it. He said 'Are we gonna keep naming all of our miscarriages?' ...Well, it's not like I want to keep having miscarriages, but you can't just stop just because you cant be arsed to go through it. They were still our babies, for however long it doesn't matter. But to you it's 'just another miscarriage' now :cry:
> 
> Argggh Rant Over!! Sorry girlies :cry:

Oh, I am sorry he is giving you a hard time. The nurse that runs my support group (who has been through counciling training) asked if we named ours and suggested we do because it helps with the grieving process. It reassures you that your baby was a real person, and you can grieve properly. I think whether or not you choose to name your babies is a personal choice. I didn't, give mine a name because I didn't know if it was a boy or a girl and me and DH disagree on what we think it was (I think boy, he thinks girl). So for us it is just little angel or baby light (our last name). I couldn't bear the thought of giving my baby the wrong gender name (I know it really doesn't matter, but for some reason this bothers me). I think that it is great that you give your babies names, it makes them more real and gives them an identity. I would tell DH that yes you are going to name this one and anymore that you may have, because it helps you. I am sure that he is just trying to cope and doesn't know how. My DH didn't want to talk about it much, he just thought it happened it was sad, but now we should move forward, but I wanted to talk about it. Even though it made me sad and I cried alot, it help to feel that way instead of bottle it all up. I think the names are the same way for you. It is sad to pick out a name for a baby that you never got to meet, but for you it is more helpful than pretending that your baby wasn't a real person deserving of a name...:hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Twinkie210 said:


> xxxjessxxx said:
> 
> 
> Argh! Bloody OH. I'm really upset.
> I don't know whether any of you agree with naming your losses?
> Anyhow, surely you'd agree that if you've named some of them you just can't not name one of them???
> Well my OH thinks so. He doesn't want to name the last miscarriage because supposingly it makes us go worse?!! I've said, I'll grieve no matter what. Naming it actually helps the grieving process. And I find it almost selfish in a way that he's doing it to try benefitting him as he doesn't want to have to deal with it. Yes it's hard. Yes grieving is not what everyone wants to do, but now I feel I'm on my own in grieving for it and he says I have to get on with these things :cry: Arrrgh! Then at the end of the text he says 'And I suppose we won't be doing that tonight' <<<< Regarding playing an Xbox game?!?! Does he have any consideration!!
> What hurts the most is the fact that when naming the 3rd and I asked him he said 'well, I dont see why this one is of any less importance' which made me feel like he understood. Yet with the 4th he doesn't want to?! Because he doesn't want to accept it. He said 'Are we gonna keep naming all of our miscarriages?' ...Well, it's not like I want to keep having miscarriages, but you can't just stop just because you cant be arsed to go through it. They were still our babies, for however long it doesn't matter. But to you it's 'just another miscarriage' now :cry:
> 
> Argggh Rant Over!! Sorry girlies :cry:
> 
> Oh, I am sorry he is giving you a hard time. The nurse that runs my support group (who has been through counciling training) asked if we named ours and suggested we do because it helps with the grieving process. It reassures you that your baby was a real person, and you can grieve properly. I think whether or not you choose to name your babies is a personal choice. I didn't, give mine a name because I didn't know if it was a boy or a girl and me and DH disagree on what we think it was (I think boy, he thinks girl). So for us it is just little angel or baby light (our last name). I couldn't bear the thought of giving my baby the wrong gender name (I know it really doesn't matter, but for some reason this bothers me). I think that it is great that you give your babies names, it makes them more real and gives them an identity. I would tell DH that yes you are going to name this one and anymore that you may have, because it helps you. I am sure that he is just trying to cope and doesn't know how. My DH didn't want to talk about it much, he just thought it happened it was sad, but now we should move forward, but I wanted to talk about it. Even though it made me sad and I cried alot, it help to feel that way instead of bottle it all up. I think the names are the same way for you. It is sad to pick out a name for a baby that you never got to meet, but for you it is more helpful than pretending that your baby wasn't a real person deserving of a name...:hugs:Click to expand...

I understand what you mean with the whole gender thing, I couldn't bare that either. We chose unisex names that meant alot to us at that point. We decided on names that weren't exactly 'names' either. As I just didn't feel right giving them proper names if you know what i mean.
It would be easier if we hadn't named the other 3, but it's the fact we did and he doesn't want to name this one because it's more of an 'inconvenience' to him :cry:
I really like the sound of a support group, I'm definitely going to try look one up. But I'm just so shy which doesn't help :nope: x x


----------



## Srbjbex

We called ours Bubba - we were calling him Bubba while he was still alive (although we dont know if was boy or girl), and now we have carried on talking about Bubba, and how much he meant to us, even though we only knew about him for a few weeks. 

I would say it definitely helped us.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks srbjbex :flower:
I call my losses my bubba's :) good name :thumbup:
He agreed before that it helps, I just know he hates the whole miscarriage scenario's. He just doesn't see that no one likes them, but unfortunately it's life. He believes if he ignores them and just looks to the future, that's the answer :nope:
But like Twinkie, I like to talk, But he hates it because I just cry :cry:
I think in some respects he's making me grieve for longer because I feel most of the time I can't open up to him,and apart from you ladies, that's all I've got :flower: x x


----------



## SweetJennie

I would like to join this thread as well. We lost our little one at 10 weeks (MMC) and he/she would have been due Feb 16th. I really don't know how I will cope with that date if I am not pregnant by then. But our chances of getting pregnant I know are almost non-existant. 

I know how you feel about naming your baby. We called ours Reese. It was gender non-specific and lets me feel closer. I really deeply miss my baby. I thought with time it would get better but sadly it isn't. :(


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Welcome SweetJennie, Sorry to hear of the loss of your dear sweet Reese :hugs:
It is so hard, but we get through it. I'm still trying too, I think we all are - but we will all get there eventually.
Have you found anything that helps then? x x


----------



## chiapso

aww what a nice idea, mine was 26th February.

I miscarried at 10 weeks MMC only a 2mm fetal pole but he was our Oliver x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Welcome Chiapso :hi:
Sorry for your loss - hopefully we'll all help eachother :hugs: x


----------



## SweetJennie

xxxjessxxx said:


> Welcome SweetJennie, Sorry to hear of the loss of your dear sweet Reese :hugs:
> It is so hard, but we get through it. I'm still trying too, I think we all are - but we will all get there eventually.
> Have you found anything that helps then? x x

Keeping busy is the only thing that keeps my going. Stopping or thinking about it usually spells disaster. I've been so upset I'm sure that is the reason my cycle is so wonky this month! Ugh. How do you cope with it all?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

> Keeping busy is the only thing that keeps my going. Stopping or thinking about it usually spells disaster. I've been so upset I'm sure that is the reason my cycle is so wonky this month! Ugh. How do you cope with it all?

I found keeping busy helped a lot too, but I realised I was trying to block it all out and realised that wasn't healthy at all. So I'm trying to find ways to actually get through it.
I've found BnB is a god send, writing letters help also, making CD of songs that are meaningful or relevant, I'm planning to get a tattoo as well, but still trying to think of what to have :shrug:
Is your OH coping ok? x x


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> I understand what you mean with the whole gender thing, I couldn't bare that either. We chose unisex names that meant alot to us at that point. We decided on names that weren't exactly 'names' either. As I just didn't feel right giving them proper names if you know what i mean.
> It would be easier if we hadn't named the other 3, but it's the fact we did and he doesn't want to name this one because it's more of an 'inconvenience' to him :cry:
> I really like the sound of a support group, I'm definitely going to try look one up. But I'm just so shy which doesn't help :nope: x x

I am a very shy person, or at least on a "talkative" person, and I still find it helpful. Our group is very small, usually only 5 or 6 people, so still intimate and not intimidating. And if you don't feel like talking that night you are not pressured to, it is completely up to you. Sometimes just going and meeting women and listening to their stories, complaints, problems, helps... even without sharing your own feelings.


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> Thanks srbjbex :flower:
> I call my losses my bubba's :) good name :thumbup:
> He agreed before that it helps, I just know he hates the whole miscarriage scenario's. He just doesn't see that no one likes them, but unfortunately it's life. He believes if he ignores them and just looks to the future, that's the answer :nope:
> But like Twinkie, I like to talk, But he hates it because I just cry :cry:
> I think in some respects he's making me grieve for longer because I feel most of the time I can't open up to him,and apart from you ladies, that's all I've got :flower: x x

I think that men in general think crying is weak and that it means that we are not grieving. To them if you don't cry everything is fine. To us it isn't. Crying is how I express my feelings (pretty much any feeling for me, happy, sad, angry, worried... I cry no matter what!). Crying makes me feel better now worse. Crying actually makes me feel stronger, in some weird way, like "OK I am dealing with this and I am making it, so I can deal with stuff in the future too."

I love everyone's names, btw. I am keeping busy. I recently started teaching Sunday School at church (well I haven't officially started yet, not until Nov), and I am busy with my son's activities too. I also am kind of glad that the holidays are coming up soon because I am sure that will be a distraction from TTC!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

> I am a very shy person, or at least on a "talkative" person, and I still find it helpful. Our group is very small, usually only 5 or 6 people, so still intimate and not intimidating. And if you don't feel like talking that night you are not pressured to, it is completely up to you. Sometimes just going and meeting women and listening to their stories, complaints, problems, helps... even without sharing your own feelings.

Ahh ok :) Im shy, until I get to know someone and then I don't shut up lol!! 
I'm definitely going to look one up as soon as I've finished replying to everyone :flower:
Thank you very much :) How long have you been going to yours then and how often are they held? x


----------



## bes_

Hi I am here. I would like to join this thread. It seems like a good idea. My first mmc was on December 9, 2009. Didn't know the gender but I had a dream that I was carrying a little girl so I named her Emmalin Madisyn. She would've been born in July 2010, according to my calculations. But since I had a more recent loss in July 2011.. We didn't know the gender/exactly how far along I was but again I felt like it was a boy. We named him Kaiden David. And according to my calculations and the dates he was due March 3rd, 2012. I miss both of my babies and I hope I get pregnant before March. So mark me down for March 3rd. 

Ladies, I wish you luck and I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

> I think that men in general think crying is weak and that it means that we are not grieving. To them if you don't cry everything is fine. To us it isn't. Crying is how I express my feelings (pretty much any feeling for me, happy, sad, angry, worried... I cry no matter what!). Crying makes me feel better now worse. Crying actually makes me feel stronger, in some weird way, like "OK I am dealing with this and I am making it, so I can deal with stuff in the future too."
> 
> I love everyone's names, btw. I am keeping busy. I recently started teaching Sunday School at church (well I haven't officially started yet, not until Nov), and I am busy with my son's activities too. I also am kind of glad that the holidays are coming up soon because I am sure that will be a distraction from TTC!

Yeah, OH admitted it isn't 'manly' and I said to him, I see it as being manly. As it shows they've got the confidence to do it, even if people do see it as weak in society - he said I've opened him up now though and he's finding it hard to close up again so I may be getting somewhere :thumbup: He still doesn't come to talk to me though.
The names are good :thumbup: Ahh what made you decide to do that then? Are you religious or anything? 
Lol yes! TTC is like and illness sometimes I swear! x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

bes_ said:


> Hi I am here. I would like to join this thread. It seems like a good idea. My first mmc was on December 9, 2009. Didn't know the gender but I had a dream that I was carrying a little girl so I named her Emmalin Madisyn. She would've been born in July 2010, according to my calculations. But since I had a more recent loss in July 2011.. We didn't know the gender/exactly how far along I was but again I felt like it was a boy. We named him Kaiden David. And according to my calculations and the dates he was due March 3rd, 2012. I miss both of my babies and I hope I get pregnant before March. So mark me down for March 3rd.
> 
> Ladies, I wish you luck and I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs:

Hello bes :hi: 
Glad you've come to join! I absolutely LOVE your names!!!!
I will mark you down straight after this :)
Fx'd you do get there! You feel like you've ovulated or close to yet? x


----------



## bes_

xxxjessxxx said:


> bes_ said:
> 
> 
> Hi I am here. I would like to join this thread. It seems like a good idea. My first mmc was on December 9, 2009. Didn't know the gender but I had a dream that I was carrying a little girl so I named her Emmalin Madisyn. She would've been born in July 2010, according to my calculations. But since I had a more recent loss in July 2011.. We didn't know the gender/exactly how far along I was but again I felt like it was a boy. We named him Kaiden David. And according to my calculations and the dates he was due March 3rd, 2012. I miss both of my babies and I hope I get pregnant before March. So mark me down for March 3rd.
> 
> Ladies, I wish you luck and I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs:
> 
> Hello bes :hi:
> Glad you've come to join! I absolutely LOVE your names!!!!
> I will mark you down straight after this :)
> Fx'd you do get there! You feel like you've ovulated or close to yet? xClick to expand...

Thank you :) I'm not sure everything is messed up with me :shrug: Im pretty sure i'm ovulating today though.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

bes_ said:


> xxxjessxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bes_ said:
> 
> 
> Hi I am here. I would like to join this thread. It seems like a good idea. My first mmc was on December 9, 2009. Didn't know the gender but I had a dream that I was carrying a little girl so I named her Emmalin Madisyn. She would've been born in July 2010, according to my calculations. But since I had a more recent loss in July 2011.. We didn't know the gender/exactly how far along I was but again I felt like it was a boy. We named him Kaiden David. And according to my calculations and the dates he was due March 3rd, 2012. I miss both of my babies and I hope I get pregnant before March. So mark me down for March 3rd.
> 
> Ladies, I wish you luck and I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs:
> 
> Hello bes :hi:
> Glad you've come to join! I absolutely LOVE your names!!!!
> I will mark you down straight after this :)
> Fx'd you do get there! You feel like you've ovulated or close to yet? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) I'm not sure everything is messed up with me :shrug: Im pretty sure i'm ovulating today though.Click to expand...

Bodies are confusing aren't they :wacko:
I think I might ovulate tonight, tomorrow or tomorrow night lol, as my cervix is starting to get into it's position.
So do you use OPK's or anything then? x


----------



## bes_

xxxjessxxx said:


> Bodies are confusing aren't they :wacko:
> I think I might ovulate tonight, tomorrow or tomorrow night lol, as my cervix is starting to get into it's position.
> So do you use OPK's or anything then? x

Yes they are very confusing and they drive me mad. :wacko: 
lol fxed for you :flower:
No, i don't use OPKs or anything. i plan on starting to temp and use charts but I usually just know when I ovulate and when af comes but ever since my loss in July i've been all messed up. So I hope I can get back on track so i know all of these things. :thumbup:
Do you use OPKs?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha that's our bodies for you ;)
Thanks :) The last few months it hasn't so I'm hoping this is a good sign, that if ovulation is going back to normal then hopefully pregnancy will be smooth sailing too :boat:
Oh right, I know what you mean. I was the same. My body didn't have EWCM or show any signs of ovulation ofter the first miscarriage, but obviously I have been ovulating because I've caught eggy's since.
I was going to use OPK's this month as well as chart. Got my thermometer but haven't got round to doing it :dohh: And then OPK's I figured don't reeeeally make a differenve as it's kind of always guarenteed me and OH will have :sex: atleast once a night :blush: So knowing when I ovulate wont make much of a difference x


----------



## bes_

xxxjessxxx said:


> Haha that's our bodies for you ;)
> Thanks :) The last few months it hasn't so I'm hoping this is a good sign, that if ovulation is going back to normal then hopefully pregnancy will be smooth sailing too :boat:
> Oh right, I know what you mean. I was the same. My body didn't have EWCM or show any signs of ovulation ofter the first miscarriage, but obviously I have been ovulating because I've caught eggy's since.
> I was going to use OPK's this month as well as chart. Got my thermometer but haven't got round to doing it :dohh: And then OPK's I figured don't reeeeally make a differenve as it's kind of always guarenteed me and OH will have :sex: atleast once a night :blush: So knowing when I ovulate wont make much of a difference x

hehehe Makes sense. That's why I don't really use OPKs cuz if we just keep :sex: there's gotta be a chance soemwhere along the line. :blush: however way you do it I know that you will be successful sooner rather than later.


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Everyone - 
With my first MC I would have been Due in December. This Christmas will be a little rough for me knowing that I won't have the present I really want.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah fx'd lol! 
And I don't want :sex: to get into a chore, it's nice doing it when we feel like it :blush: x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

futurephotos said:


> Hi Everyone -
> With my first MC I would have been Due in December. This Christmas will be a little rough for me knowing that I won't have the present I really want.

Hello futurephotos :hi:
Sorry for your loss, your a december one like me! Do you know what date hunny :flower: 
How are you coping, knowing it's rather soon. Im finding it really hard to be honest :nope:


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> I am a very shy person, or at least on a "talkative" person, and I still find it helpful. Our group is very small, usually only 5 or 6 people, so still intimate and not intimidating. And if you don't feel like talking that night you are not pressured to, it is completely up to you. Sometimes just going and meeting women and listening to their stories, complaints, problems, helps... even without sharing your own feelings.
> 
> Ahh ok :) Im shy, until I get to know someone and then I don't shut up lol!!
> I'm definitely going to look one up as soon as I've finished replying to everyone :flower:
> Thank you very much :) How long have you been going to yours then and how often are they held? xClick to expand...

I have only been to two meetings so far, because ours are held once a month, but like I said I was friends with a couple of the ladies before I had my MC. My group is good because I usually have some issue or problem that has been building up all month and pretty much we use it to vent an get all of our problems out there and help each other with them or just be supportive.


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> Yeah, OH admitted it isn't 'manly' and I said to him, I see it as being manly. As it shows they've got the confidence to do it, even if people do see it as weak in society - he said I've opened him up now though and he's finding it hard to close up again so I may be getting somewhere :thumbup: He still doesn't come to talk to me though.
> The names are good :thumbup: Ahh what made you decide to do that then? Are you religious or anything?
> Lol yes! TTC is like and illness sometimes I swear! x

I am religious, but not like obsessed speak in tounges kind of religious! Me and my son go to church most Sundays (there are a few we are bad and play hooky!) I believe in God and Heaven, and I want my son to learn about religion. When he is older he can make his decision on whether or not he wants to continue to go to church. But I didn't really "decide" to start teaching Sunday School, I was more "guilted" into it, hehehe. But I think it is good to be involved in something, otherwise I would probably be nuts spending all day just thinking about babies!


----------



## newmrsg

Wow lots of ladies added since I was on last! Hi Everyone!!!!

Don't want to be a pain in the behind but can we change my date sorry My due date was April 3, 2012.... Thanks so much!


----------



## bes_

newmrsg said:


> Wow lots of ladies added since I was on last! Hi Everyone!!!!
> 
> Don't want to be a pain in the behind but can we change my date sorry My due date was April 3, 2012.... Thanks so much!

Hi :flower:


----------



## jessy1101

Hey everyone!

I had my mc in august and was due on the 12th of march :( I really REALLY hope to get a nice BFP before then...Here's to hoping for all of us :hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

This group was a good idea! 


I really hope we all get our bfp!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

> I am religious, but not like obsessed speak in tounges kind of religious! Me and my son go to church most Sundays (there are a few we are bad and play hooky!) I believe in God and Heaven, and I want my son to learn about religion. When he is older he can make his decision on whether or not he wants to continue to go to church. But I didn't really "decide" to start teaching Sunday School, I was more "guilted" into it, hehehe. But I think it is good to be involved in something, otherwise I would probably be nuts spending all day just thinking about babies!

Ahh oh right :) 
How old is your son?
yeah your right, it's good to have something that keeps your mind off if something :) x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

newmrsg said:


> Wow lots of ladies added since I was on last! Hi Everyone!!!!
> 
> Don't want to be a pain in the behind but can we change my date sorry My due date was April 3, 2012.... Thanks so much!

Ok hunny I'll get to that now :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

keepthefaithx said:


> This group was a good idea!
> 
> 
> I really hope we all get our bfp!

Yes it was a good idea :blush: haha :)
I do hope so too - you feeling lucky this month?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i feel there is a change.

i mean we bd'd ALOT this month, i just hope we caught it. like the right days and stuff a couple days we didnt do it.

well see tho im praying trying to have faith! 


you?


----------



## confusedprego

Hope everyone is having a good day!

I have a random question for everyone if yall don't mind :) 

Do any of you check your cervical position? I've only tried to find it a couple times and it took a while before I figured out where it was (dh knew where it was before I did, how embarrassing lol) but now that I know where it is do you find it a useful fertility indicator? It kinda creeps me out feeling in there.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

keepthefaithx said:


> i feel there is a change.
> 
> i mean we bd'd ALOT this month, i just hope we caught it. like the right days and stuff a couple days we didnt do it.
> 
> well see tho im praying trying to have faith!
> 
> 
> you?

Ahh well fx'd you did ;)
I so hope you did!!
When are you planning on testing?
Well I should be ovulating soon - so yeah, but I have my hopes this month might be promising :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

i am testing on wedsday next week.!

ill be 9dpo

i cant wait im so anxious lol


----------



## xxxjessxxx

confusedprego said:


> Hope everyone is having a good day!
> 
> I have a random question for everyone if yall don't mind :)
> 
> Do any of you check your cervical position? I've only tried to find it a couple times and it took a while before I figured out where it was (dh knew where it was before I did, how embarrassing lol) but now that I know where it is do you find it a useful fertility indicator? It kinda creeps me out feeling in there.

Hey hun :flower:

I do yes :blush:
I've got used to it now, at first it got me all confused - but once I know what's normal for me it helps. Obviously for everyone it's different though.
Usually for everyone, a typical 'fertile' stage is low, soft, open and wet. Since a miscarriage though my cervix has been all over the place, and there were times I didn't think I ovulated, but obviously I did because I caught the eggy :) But this month it seems to have gone back to normal so fingers crossd thats a good sign :thumbup: x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

keepthefaithx said:


> i am testing on wedsday next week.!
> 
> ill be 9dpo
> 
> i cant wait im so anxious lol

Ahh that's fair enough :)
Ouou an early tester - do you usually test early then?
Are you a symptom spotter? :blush:


----------



## keepthefaithx

how long are everyones cycles and luteal phase and what cd do you guys O?


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> I am religious, but not like obsessed speak in tounges kind of religious! Me and my son go to church most Sundays (there are a few we are bad and play hooky!) I believe in God and Heaven, and I want my son to learn about religion. When he is older he can make his decision on whether or not he wants to continue to go to church. But I didn't really "decide" to start teaching Sunday School, I was more "guilted" into it, hehehe. But I think it is good to be involved in something, otherwise I would probably be nuts spending all day just thinking about babies!
> 
> Ahh oh right :)
> How old is your son?
> yeah your right, it's good to have something that keeps your mind off if something :) xClick to expand...

He is 8... Ugh I can't believe he is getting so old! I never intended for my kids to be this far apart, but I can't change that now. :( He is the best thing I ever did. I don't know what I would do without him. I hope that all of you lady's get to experience that feeling, because it is so wonderful. It is amazing how this little person you just met can completely change you. You would do anything for them. OK enough sappy talk!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

keepthefaithx said:


> how long are everyones cycles and luteal phase and what cd do you guys O?

My cycles are 28 days
My luteal phase I presume is 14 days.
I believe I ovulate on CD14

This how it was before my first MC, but it went a bit crazy after :wacko:
But this cycle my cervix has started going back to how it used to be on the right CD's it used to - so fx'd!!
What about you?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

> He is 8... Ugh I can't believe he is getting so old! I never intended for my kids to be this far apart, but I can't change that now. :( He is the best thing I ever did. I don't know what I would do without him. I hope that all of you lady's get to experience that feeling, because it is so wonderful. It is amazing how this little person you just met can completely change you. You would do anything for them. OK enough sappy talk!


Awww that brought a tear to my eye :cry:
That was soo sweet.
I cannot wait to experience that feeling :cloud9: it will be amazing I already know :) Naaaww :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

around 35-38 days...

my luteal phase is around 14 give or take 1 day-

i HATE having long cycles, i o'd on cycle day 24 ...like sucks.

most people have there period 28 day ! i like just finished oing by then UGHHHHH Lol


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahhh poor you, that must be hard, because if AF unfortunately arrives then it's quite a distance before O day arrives, THEN you've got to go through the TWW. Fx'd you wont have to go through that wait this month hunny :) x


----------



## confusedprego

I don't really know the length of my cycles and all that as I had been on the pill for 10 years and got pregnant straight off the pill with no af between. My AF took 5weeks 5days after my d&c to come back and now I'm on the first cycle since then. 

FF thinks I o'd on cd16 this cycle and I'm getting symptoms like I used to about a week before AF showed (boobs are hurting pretty badly). We haven't been great about preventing this month but I doubt I'm preggers. 

I'm hoping my LP will be around 14 days but we'll see!


----------



## collie_crazy

Hello ladies :wave: Can I join in? 

I want more than anything to be pregnant again after the loss of my daughter at 17 weeks, 11 weeks ago. She was due to arrive on the 1st January 2012 - how different my new year is going be now, eh :(


----------



## futurephotos

xxxjessxxx said:


> futurephotos said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone -
> With my first MC I would have been Due in December. This Christmas will be a little rough for me knowing that I won't have the present I really want.
> 
> Hello futurephotos :hi:
> Sorry for your loss, your a december one like me! Do you know what date hunny :flower:
> How are you coping, knowing it's rather soon. Im finding it really hard to be honest :nope:Click to expand...

Week 40 would have been on Dec. 20th.
The kicker is that Dec. is a special month for DH and I. It's when we met in 2005 and when we married in 2010...
I feel so incomplete without a child- I just hope to be a mother soon. I didn't think I'd take such an early loss so hard. Each month we're still ttc and nothing catches I get more and more depressed. I'm starting to feel like there are too many hours in the day to try and fill- my mind is constantly on babies.


----------



## bes_

collie_crazy said:


> Hello ladies :wave: Can I join in?
> 
> I want more than anything to be pregnant again after the loss of my daughter at 17 weeks, 11 weeks ago. She was due to arrive on the 1st January 2012 - how different my new year is going be now, eh :(

Hi hunny sorry for your loss. I couldn't imagine losing a baby that far along. :cry: Hope your doing ok. xx :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

My cycles are 31-33 days
I O between CD 21-24
and my LP is 11 days, with spotting between 9-10dpo :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

Twink whens ur apt .. U guna talk to him bout ur lp?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

collie_crazy said:


> Hello ladies :wave: Can I join in?
> 
> I want more than anything to be pregnant again after the loss of my daughter at 17 weeks, 11 weeks ago. She was due to arrive on the 1st January 2012 - how different my new year is going be now, eh :(

Of course you can hunny - love her name by the way :flower: Sorry for your loss :hugs:
I will add you now :)
DO you feel you and your OH are coping?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

> Week 40 would have been on Dec. 20th.
> The kicker is that Dec. is a special month for DH and I. It's when we met in 2005 and when we married in 2010...
> I feel so incomplete without a child- I just hope to be a mother soon. I didn't think I'd take such an early loss so hard. Each month we're still ttc and nothing catches I get more and more depressed. I'm starting to feel like there are too many hours in the day to try and fill- my mind is constantly on babies.

Ahh Im sorry to hear that hunny :hugs:
It's sad to think that - the day we lost 2 of ours was on our day of our anniversary, as we like to thank every month :dohh: but now we just think about our bubba's.
I know how you feel, my minds on it constantly too - have you tried finding a new hobbie? :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just typed in clearblue due date predictor that if i get pregnant this cycle my baby would be due July 4th, one of my favorite holidays and when my husband proposed to me.....

how perfect...

i need some dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol

xoxoxo


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> i just typed in clearblue due date predictor that if i get pregnant this cycle my baby would be due July 4th, one of my favorite holidays and when my husband proposed to me.....
> 
> how perfect...
> 
> i need some dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> lol
> 
> xoxoxo

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Twink whens ur apt .. U guna talk to him bout ur lp?

My appt is 8:00 on Tuesday... I am so nervous! I am going to probably start sobbing right in front of the Dr. (I cry when I am nervous too). He is probably going to think I am nuts! Or maybe he will take some pity on me then and just do what I want...LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks twinkie!!!!!!!!!!!

Hes not gunat think ur nuts. The situtation sucks and we have a right to be sad!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

keepthefaithx said:


> i just typed in clearblue due date predictor that if i get pregnant this cycle my baby would be due July 4th, one of my favorite holidays and when my husband proposed to me.....
> 
> how perfect...
> 
> i need some dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> lol
> 
> xoxoxo

Aha lots of dust to you then!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

How all you ladies feeling today? :flower:


----------



## keepthefaithx

ANXIOUS LOL

how about you????


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Terrified!! Haha
I want to be hopeful too but hey!! x x
Fx'd and loooads of baby dust :dust: to us all :)


----------



## bes_

I'm feeling lonely and anxious! :( 
hope you ladies are feeling OK.


----------



## keepthefaithx

bes..

whats rong hun ?


whats on ur mind.


----------



## bes_

Oh nothing. I was just feeling very lonely because I stay home all day by myself. 
OH works and I watch kids part-time that's about it. 
No one to talk to or anything. 
Thanks for asking x


----------



## DancingSheba

i wish i could join but my due date was in august and now its come and gone and no bfp :(


----------



## xxxjessxxx

DancingSheba said:


> i wish i could join but my due date was in august and now its come and gone and no bfp :(

Ohh hunny, you can still join!! Give yourself a target and I'll add it as your 'due date' instead if you want? :hugs: x


----------



## collie_crazy

Thanks for adding me Jess :) 

I am doing OK I think although some days are harder than others. I have started seeing a psychologist - its good to talk things through with someone who isn't going to get upset etc. 

I am on CD6 now and I think the witch has left me! Thinking of trying the sperm meets egg plan this month. So desperate for our rainbow! 

Hope everyone is OK :hugs:


----------



## Srbjbex

Yay - we have quite a few in this gang now!!!

Hugs and dust to all :hugs: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey all 

how are you today??

I am 4dpo woke up w a cold & exausted! 

Hope its a good signnnnn


----------



## xxxjessxxx

collie_crazy said:


> Thanks for adding me Jess :)
> 
> I am doing OK I think although some days are harder than others. I have started seeing a psychologist - its good to talk things through with someone who isn't going to get upset etc.
> 
> I am on CD6 now and I think the witch has left me! Thinking of trying the sperm meets egg plan this month. So desperate for our rainbow!
> 
> Hope everyone is OK :hugs:

No problem hunny :flower:

Yeah it is hard - I think we all have days like that. Today is one of my bad days :nope: 
I was considering a psychologist too, before even the miscarriages occured as I've always needed to talk about something too and never have. How do you begin talking with them and whats the process?

I was considering that plan but still not so sure :shrug: Fx'd it shall waork for you if you choose to do it :thumbup:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Srbjbex said:


> Yay - we have quite a few in this gang now!!!
> 
> Hugs and dust to all :hugs: :dust: :hugs:

We certainly do!! :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

keepthefaithx said:


> Hey all
> 
> how are you today??
> 
> I am 4dpo woke up w a cold & exausted!
> 
> Hope its a good signnnnn

OUou fx'd that is a good sign :D :flower:
Any other signs yet?

Im ok, just been so busy - sorting and rearranging my bedroom - Im knackered :sleep:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Editted ... oops, just double checked and it's October 15th :blush:
Anyone else lighting a candle at 7pm tomorrow lol?


----------



## Mrskg

What a wonderful idea for a thread *Jess* :thumbup: pity we all have to meet this way though x I've just read through it and I'm in tears now :cry:

So sorry for everyone's losses x :hugs:

I would have been due 31 st dec :cry: new yr going to be tough this yr

I had a mmc in July I found out in June when I was 12 wk's but baby stopped growing at 6wks took until 15wks to pass was the most horrendous 3 wk's of my life and been a bit of a roller coaster since x I had a chemical last month :nope:

I have 3 daughters 17, 13 & 4 they are my world x I know no one think mc will happen to them but it didnt even cross my mind it would happen still a bit in shock I think x

My best friend is due 13th dec and I am her birthing partner I would so love to have had my bfp by then don't know how I will feel if I've not x 

Monday past was 3 months since I lost my angel baby and not one person noticed don't know why I expected them too but would have been nice to know I'm not the only one thinking about it all the time x I would have been 28wks now only reason I know this is because I'm going on hols on Monday and can remember working out how far on I'd be and that I wouldn't be able to go on the shows x I'm due af on Monday as well so took a test today but got bfn will try again on Sunday don't want to go on the big rides if there's a possibility I'll get my bfp x 

I'm trying to keep positive (sorry to anyone who doesn't believe) as I have had a couple of readings and a chance encounter with a medium who all say my baby was a boy and that he is coming back to me soon so I know I just have to be patient I ask for signs all the time and get them so I should be happy with this by I'm finding my patience wearing thin x

Hey *heavyheart* good to see you here well I wish none of us were here but ykwim :flower: surely we will have our bfp's soon xxx I keep thinking I might see you in tesco or something lol an you wouldn't know who I am I should send you a pic :haha:

*Confusedpreggo* I do check my cp but can be different depending on time of day Ive read this is not a great way to tell if pregnant and if you've had babies then your cervix is more than likely always open a bit x I only really check it for ov otherwise I'd be clueless to when ov happens xx

Sorry for the long post xxxx baby dust all round xxxx


----------



## Mrskg

xxxjessxxx said:


> Editted ... oops, just double checked and it's October 15th :blush:
> Anyone else lighting a candle at 7pm tomorrow lol?

Yes I'm lighting a candle I've also downloaded a candle app on my iPad and going to play in the arms of the angels xxx


----------



## bes_

I'll be lighting two candles for my angels and one designated for the BnB ladies that have lost babies. (If I did one for every person, that'd be too many) xx


----------



## Mrskg

bes_ said:


> I'll be lighting two candles for my angels and one designated for the BnB ladies that have lost babies. (If I did one for every person, that'd be too many) xx


That's a lovely idea :thumbup:


----------



## bes_

Mrskg said:


> bes_ said:
> 
> 
> I'll be lighting two candles for my angels and one designated for the BnB ladies that have lost babies. (If I did one for every person, that'd be too many) xx
> 
> 
> That's a lovely idea :thumbup:Click to expand...

I thought so, :) Thanks :flower:
How are you?


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea thats really sweet! i will do the same

<3


----------



## Mrskg

bes_ said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bes_ said:
> 
> 
> I'll be lighting two candles for my angels and one designated for the BnB ladies that have lost babies. (If I did one for every person, that'd be too many) xx
> 
> 
> That's a lovely idea :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so, :) Thanks :flower:
> How are you?Click to expand...

I'm having a bad day today really tearful think bfn done it even though I'm not out till witch comes it's still hard to remember that x I'm lying in bed with a :coffee: an bnb hubby will be home in about an hour hope I'm feeling better by then hate bringing him down with me xx :cry: thank you for asking :flower:

How are you today I noticed you had a bad day yest xx


----------



## bes_

Mrskg said:


> bes_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bes_ said:
> 
> 
> I'll be lighting two candles for my angels and one designated for the BnB ladies that have lost babies. (If I did one for every person, that'd be too many) xx
> 
> 
> That's a lovely idea :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so, :) Thanks :flower:
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having a bad day today really tearful think bfn done it even though I'm not out till witch comes it's still hard to remember that x I'm lying in bed with a :coffee: an bnb hubby will be home in about an hour hope I'm feeling better by then hate bringing him down with me xx :cry: thank you for asking :flower:
> 
> How are you today I noticed you had a bad day yest xxClick to expand...

Aw, I hope you feel better soon. :flower: :hugs: That's right, keep positive. Not out til the evil witch comes! You will get your bfp. 

I am feeling the same. I got a bfn [or a faint positive] and no one believes me that it's faint. OH looked at it and said he sees something but it's not what I think... yet AF still hasn't come just spotting. :nope: Don't know what's going on with me. Still feel lonely cause I have no one to talk to besides people on here and other forums. AND a lot of people I know are pregnant/just had babies. It's so frustrating yet I'm so happy for them. Sorry for the rant. :dohh:


----------



## Crownjewelz

I wanna join too! My due date was 05/15/12 We are gonna start trying again after my 1st cycle so that's should be in the next 2 months hopefully. Thanks for starting this thread! Hope all of you ladies are hanging in there after all that we have been through.


----------



## Mrskg

bes_ said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bes_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bes_ said:
> 
> 
> I'll be lighting two candles for my angels and one designated for the BnB ladies that have lost babies. (If I did one for every person, that'd be too many) xx
> 
> 
> That's a lovely idea :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so, :) Thanks :flower:
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having a bad day today really tearful think bfn done it even though I'm not out till witch comes it's still hard to remember that x I'm lying in bed with a :coffee: an bnb hubby will be home in about an hour hope I'm feeling better by then hate bringing him down with me xx :cry: thank you for asking :flower:
> 
> How are you today I noticed you had a bad day yest xxClick to expand...
> 
> Aw, I hope you feel better soon. :flower: :hugs: That's right, keep positive. Not out til the evil witch comes! You will get your bfp.
> 
> I am feeling the same. I got a bfn [or a faint positive] and no one believes me that it's faint. OH looked at it and said he sees something but it's not what I think... yet AF still hasn't come just spotting. :nope: Don't know what's going on with me. Still feel lonely cause I have no one to talk to besides people on here and other forums. AND a lot of people I know are pregnant/just had babies. It's so frustrating yet I'm so happy for them. Sorry for the rant. :dohh:Click to expand...

So is your ticker wrong?
Ikwym I feel like I can't talk to my friends about it don't want to bore them and 2 have just had babies an one is 31wks so they have other things on their mind x don't be sorry for rant better out than in and this is def the place to do it x feel free to pm me anytime x


----------



## Mrskg

Crownjewelz said:


> I wanna join too! My due date was 05/15/12 We are gonna start trying again after my 1st cycle so that's should be in the next 2 months hopefully. Thanks for starting this thread! Hope all of you ladies are hanging in there after all that we have been through.

:hugs: sorry for your loss x everyone on here keeps me hanging on :flower:


----------



## bes_

Mrskg said:


> bes_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bes_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bes_ said:
> 
> 
> I'll be lighting two candles for my angels and one designated for the BnB ladies that have lost babies. (If I did one for every person, that'd be too many) xx
> 
> 
> That's a lovely idea :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so, :) Thanks :flower:
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having a bad day today really tearful think bfn done it even though I'm not out till witch comes it's still hard to remember that x I'm lying in bed with a :coffee: an bnb hubby will be home in about an hour hope I'm feeling better by then hate bringing him down with me xx :cry: thank you for asking :flower:
> 
> How are you today I noticed you had a bad day yest xxClick to expand...
> 
> Aw, I hope you feel better soon. :flower: :hugs: That's right, keep positive. Not out til the evil witch comes! You will get your bfp.
> 
> I am feeling the same. I got a bfn [or a faint positive] and no one believes me that it's faint. OH looked at it and said he sees something but it's not what I think... yet AF still hasn't come just spotting. :nope: Don't know what's going on with me. Still feel lonely cause I have no one to talk to besides people on here and other forums. AND a lot of people I know are pregnant/just had babies. It's so frustrating yet I'm so happy for them. Sorry for the rant. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> So is your ticker wrong?
> Ikwym I feel like I can't talk to my friends about it don't want to bore them and 2 have just had babies an one is 31wks so they have other things on their mind x don't be sorry for rant better out than in and this is def the place to do it x feel free to pm me anytime xClick to expand...

Yeah my ticker is wrong. I haven't had AF since September 6th. 
Thank you for your support. :flower:


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah my ticker is wrong. I haven't had AF since September 6th. 
Thank you for your support. :flower:[/QUOTE]

Oh my goodness :wacko: no wonder you want to rant! Hope that faint line gets darker don't loose hope with my first daughter I didn't get a bfp till 13wks even got bfn at docs I was only 16 Somwas a bit of a shock but she's a gorgeous 17yr old now who's just moved 75miles to go to uni :cry: how time flies xxx


----------



## bes_

Mrskg said:


> Oh my goodness :wacko: no wonder you want to rant! Hope that faint line gets darker don't loose hope with my first daughter I didn't get a bfp till 13wks even got bfn at docs I was only 16 Somwas a bit of a shock but she's a gorgeous 17yr old now who's just moved 75miles to go to uni :cry: how time flies xxx


That gives me hope :thumbup: 
And aw. Time does fly quickly, huh? Wow. :)


----------



## sarasparra

Hi everybody,

I'd like to join too please. My due date would have been 3rd May 2012 and feel like I can cope if I get pregnant before then.

I had a MMC and then ERPC, feel like I am coping pretty well with it all but mainly because we are going to try again straight away and we already have a 19month old daughter who lights up my life and makes me smile.

Is so sad to be in this section of the forum and I hope for everybody that we get our BFPs soon and wish for sticky beans
xx


----------



## bes_

sarasparra said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'd like to join too please. My due date would have been 3rd May 2012 and feel like I can cope if I get pregnant before then.
> 
> I had a MMC and then ERPC, feel like I am coping pretty well with it all but mainly because we are going to try again straight away and we already have a 19month old daughter who lights up my life and makes me smile.
> 
> Is so sad to be in this section of the forum and I hope for everybody that we get our BFPs soon and wish for sticky beans
> xx

:hi: sorry for your loss. :flower:


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> Editted ... oops, just double checked and it's October 15th :blush:
> Anyone else lighting a candle at 7pm tomorrow lol?

I am lighting one...


----------



## bastetgrrl

I'd like to join. My DD was Feb 5, 2012. 

I'm finally finishing my 1st AF since mmc (followed by D&C 6 wks later) and have started my 1st cycle on clomid. I'm looking forward to seeing if there are a couple of good follicles at my u/s appt on the 24th. FXD


----------



## micsor

I would like to join too, although I don't have much time. My due date would have been on 11/23/11. I'm feeling more and more emotional every month, so hopefully I'll have some good luck soon! Wishing everyone else some luck too!


----------



## Mrskg

think i might have got my bfp!!! check out my pics in pregnancy test xx oh im shaking like a leaf xxxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/769219-please-have-look-x-10-12dpo-x.html


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mrskg said:


> What a wonderful idea for a thread *Jess* :thumbup: pity we all have to meet this way though x I've just read through it and I'm in tears now :cry:
> 
> So sorry for everyone's losses x :hugs:
> 
> I would have been due 31 st dec :cry: new yr going to be tough this yr
> 
> I had a mmc in July I found out in June when I was 12 wk's but baby stopped growing at 6wks took until 15wks to pass was the most horrendous 3 wk's of my life and been a bit of a roller coaster since x I had a chemical last month :nope:
> 
> I have 3 daughters 17, 13 & 4 they are my world x I know no one think mc will happen to them but it didnt even cross my mind it would happen still a bit in shock I think x
> 
> My best friend is due 13th dec and I am her birthing partner I would so love to have had my bfp by then don't know how I will feel if I've not x
> 
> Monday past was 3 months since I lost my angel baby and not one person noticed don't know why I expected them too but would have been nice to know I'm not the only one thinking about it all the time x I would have been 28wks now only reason I know this is because I'm going on hols on Monday and can remember working out how far on I'd be and that I wouldn't be able to go on the shows x I'm due af on Monday as well so took a test today but got bfn will try again on Sunday don't want to go on the big rides if there's a possibility I'll get my bfp x
> 
> I'm trying to keep positive (sorry to anyone who doesn't believe) as I have had a couple of readings and a chance encounter with a medium who all say my baby was a boy and that he is coming back to me soon so I know I just have to be patient I ask for signs all the time and get them so I should be happy with this by I'm finding my patience wearing thin x
> 
> Hey *heavyheart* good to see you here well I wish none of us were here but ykwim :flower: surely we will have our bfp's soon xxx I keep thinking I might see you in tesco or something lol an you wouldn't know who I am I should send you a pic :haha:
> 
> *Confusedpreggo* I do check my cp but can be different depending on time of day Ive read this is not a great way to tell if pregnant and if you've had babies then your cervix is more than likely always open a bit x I only really check it for ov otherwise I'd be clueless to when ov happens xx
> 
> Sorry for the long post xxxx baby dust all round xxxx

Sorry for a late reply :hugs:
Im soo sorry to hear of your rollercoaster and of your loss hunny :flower:
It's so hard isn't it.
It's going to be hard to be your friends birthing partner hun, but I'm glad your sticking with it and staying strong!
Sorry to hear about the bfn - have you tested since?
Baby dust and hugs to you hun :hugs: :dust: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Crownjewelz said:


> I wanna join too! My due date was 05/15/12 We are gonna start trying again after my 1st cycle so that's should be in the next 2 months hopefully. Thanks for starting this thread! Hope all of you ladies are hanging in there after all that we have been through.

Hello :hi:
Sorry for the late reply, hope your coping ok?
Was it doctors that said to wait 2months before TTC? :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

sarasparra said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'd like to join too please. My due date would have been 3rd May 2012 and feel like I can cope if I get pregnant before then.
> 
> I had a MMC and then ERPC, feel like I am coping pretty well with it all but mainly because we are going to try again straight away and we already have a 19month old daughter who lights up my life and makes me smile.
> 
> Is so sad to be in this section of the forum and I hope for everybody that we get our BFPs soon and wish for sticky beans
> xx

:hi: hunny 
Sorry for your loss :flower: Im glad that your coping ok with it all :thumbup:
Your daughter looks adorable!! x x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

bastetgrrl said:


> I'd like to join. My DD was Feb 5, 2012.
> 
> I'm finally finishing my 1st AF since mmc (followed by D&C 6 wks later) and have started my 1st cycle on clomid. I'm looking forward to seeing if there are a couple of good follicles at my u/s appt on the 24th. FXD

Sorry for experiencing your loss :flower:
How are you coping with your first AF?
OUou fx'd there are!!
:dust: x x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

micsor said:


> I would like to join too, although I don't have much time. My due date would have been on 11/23/11. I'm feeling more and more emotional every month, so hopefully I'll have some good luck soon! Wishing everyone else some luck too!

Welcome :hi:
Sorry for the loss of your little angel :hugs:
Yeah, the closer I'm getting the more harder I'm finding it - fx'd we'll all keep eachother strong :flower:
Baby dust to all! :dust: x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mrskg said:


> think i might have got my bfp!!! check out my pics in pregnancy test xx oh im shaking like a leaf xxxx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/769219-please-have-look-x-10-12dpo-x.html

Oh my god I am sooo happy for you!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
I really hope this one is extra sticky!!! 
Would you like me to confirm you as a bfp yet?? Or would you like me to wait? :hugs: x x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

extra sticky bean for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

xxxjessxxx said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> think i might have got my bfp!!! check out my pics in pregnancy test xx oh im shaking like a leaf xxxx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/769219-please-have-look-x-10-12dpo-x.html
> 
> Oh my god I am sooo happy for you!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> I really hope this one is extra sticky!!!
> Would you like me to confirm you as a bfp yet?? Or would you like me to wait? :hugs: x x
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Oh why not :thumbup: no amount of worrying will change anything what will be will be so may as well try and enjoy Every minute of it xx sending you all lots off baby dust hope this is going to be a luck thread xxxx


----------



## bes_

Congrats on your bfp!! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats! I hope everyone here can join you soon!


----------



## heavyheart

Mrskg said:


> think i might have got my bfp!!! check out my pics in pregnancy test xx oh im shaking like a leaf xxxx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/769219-please-have-look-x-10-12dpo-x.html

OMG OMG :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: so happy you got your bfp!!!! you so deserve it!!!!! aw that news has lifted my spirits :flower: Now all you have to do is keep your fingers crossed for me this cycle!!!! :haha:

seriously iam wishing you the happiest and healthy 9months :happydance: 

p.s if you do have a look in tesco u would probably see me iam in there all time lol xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mrskg said:


> xxxjessxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> think i might have got my bfp!!! check out my pics in pregnancy test xx oh im shaking like a leaf xxxx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/769219-please-have-look-x-10-12dpo-x.html
> 
> Oh my god I am sooo happy for you!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> I really hope this one is extra sticky!!!
> Would you like me to confirm you as a bfp yet?? Or would you like me to wait? :hugs: x x
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh why not :thumbup: no amount of worrying will change anything what will be will be so may as well try and enjoy Every minute of it xx sending you all lots off baby dust hope this is going to be a luck thread xxxxClick to expand...

Woohoo! Thats the positivity you need!!
Remember - it's a completely different life started, with a different egg and different sperm - so why should the outcome be the same as before?
Think positive hunny :thumbup: 
Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

I just got back from a Rememberance Walk. It was such a nice day, I heard my baby's name read and released a balloon. Hopefully I remember to light a candle tonight!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

So did you ladies light your candles?
I did... all on my own :cry: As OH has gone out tonight drinking - it's really wound me up though, he's turned his phone off?!!?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Twinkie210 said:


> I just got back from a Rememberance Walk. It was such a nice day, I heard my baby's name read and released a balloon. Hopefully I remember to light a candle tonight!

Oh that sounds absolutely beautiful :cloud9:
Do you feel like it's helped at all?


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from a Rememberance Walk. It was such a nice day, I heard my baby's name read and released a balloon. Hopefully I remember to light a candle tonight!
> 
> Oh that sounds absolutely beautiful :cloud9:
> Do you feel like it's helped at all?Click to expand...

I think it does. I think that I have been coping fairly well anyway, but it is nice to do something special for him/her, it makes them feel real. The support group I joined held a walk last week, so it might be kind of silly to do it twice, but it makes me feel better.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Twinkie210 said:


> xxxjessxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from a Rememberance Walk. It was such a nice day, I heard my baby's name read and released a balloon. Hopefully I remember to light a candle tonight!
> 
> Oh that sounds absolutely beautiful :cloud9:
> Do you feel like it's helped at all?Click to expand...
> 
> I think it does. I think that I have been coping fairly well anyway, but it is nice to do something special for him/her, it makes them feel real. The support group I joined held a walk last week, so it might be kind of silly to do it twice, but it makes me feel better.Click to expand...

Ahh I'm glad your coping with it well :thumbup: Any tips :haha:
It sounds a lovely thing to do :flower:


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> So did you ladies light your candles?
> I did... all on my own :cry: As OH has gone out tonight drinking - it's really wound me up though, he's turned his phone off?!!?

Sorry OH didn't light a candle with you. It really does effect them differently than us, but it would have been nice for him to support you.


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats on the BFP!!! yay!! :) What a great way to start off this thread!! 

Twinkie - glad to hear your remembrance walk went well! That sounds really nice. I got my ring from the jeweler yesterday and I just love it! It's really comforting to have. Last night we were over at a friend's house that doesn't know what happened and his friend was going on and on about his wife's pregnancy and it was really nice that he was happy but I could see it was bothering DH. I just kept twirling my ring and thinking about the day that we'll be telling stories like him (not at such length though! I don't think he had anything else to talk about!). 

Hope you all are having a lovely weekend! :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Twinkie210 said:


> xxxjessxxx said:
> 
> 
> So did you ladies light your candles?
> I did... all on my own :cry: As OH has gone out tonight drinking - it's really wound me up though, he's turned his phone off?!!?
> 
> Sorry OH didn't light a candle with you. It really does effect them differently than us, but it would have been nice for him to support you.Click to expand...

It's ok :cry: He said he really wanted to, but because he had agreed he'd be meeting his dad to go out he said he couldn't. I thought fair enough I guess.
I was feeling fine about him going out, until I go to text him to tell him to have a nice night, don't get a delivery report so left it for a while. But then rang and it said it's switched off :nope: Just a kick in the teeth when he said he'd be texting and ringing me :shrug: Hey ho, guess I won't get and answer though until he either switches his phone on or comes home :cry:


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxxjessxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from a Rememberance Walk. It was such a nice day, I heard my baby's name read and released a balloon. Hopefully I remember to light a candle tonight!
> 
> Oh that sounds absolutely beautiful :cloud9:
> Do you feel like it's helped at all?Click to expand...
> 
> I think it does. I think that I have been coping fairly well anyway, but it is nice to do something special for him/her, it makes them feel real. The support group I joined held a walk last week, so it might be kind of silly to do it twice, but it makes me feel better.Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh I'm glad your coping with it well :thumbup: Any tips :haha:
> It sounds a lovely thing to do :flower:Click to expand...

Tips on coping... Let yourself have a cry anytime you need it! I still probably cry once a week, but I think that it is better than for hours a day like it used to be. Find good friends that you can talk to about it too, people that won't judge- whether it is on BnB or in person.

That is the best advice I can give.

I think that doing some kind of memorial walk or even something private helps. If you don't have anything like that organized near you, then do one yourself. All you need is you and your close family and friends and some balloons. We wrote messages to our Angels and tied them to the balloons. Watching the ballons rise through the air is kind of peaceful. My DH didn't go to this walk with me, it was just me and a friend from work, but it was still nice.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

confusedprego said:


> Congrats on the BFP!!! yay!! :) What a great way to start off this thread!!
> 
> Twinkie - glad to hear your remembrance walk went well! That sounds really nice. I got my ring from the jeweler yesterday and I just love it! It's really comforting to have. Last night we were over at a friend's house that doesn't know what happened and his friend was going on and on about his wife's pregnancy and it was really nice that he was happy but I could see it was bothering DH. I just kept twirling my ring and thinking about the day that we'll be telling stories like him (not at such length though! I don't think he had anything else to talk about!).
> 
> Hope you all are having a lovely weekend! :)

Ahh, it's hard when people do that. But I guess if they didn't know then it's understandable. I like your positivity though for when you can tell them about your stories :thumbup:
Baby dust to us all :dust:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

> Tips on coping... Let yourself have a cry anytime you need it! I still probably cry once a week, but I think that it is better than for hours a day like it used to be. Find good friends that you can talk to about it too, people that won't judge- whether it is on BnB or in person.
> 
> That is the best advice I can give.
> 
> I think that doing some kind of memorial walk or even something private helps. If you don't have anything like that organized near you, then do one yourself. All you need is you and your close family and friends and some balloons. We wrote messages to our Angels and tied them to the balloons. Watching the ballons rise through the air is kind of peaceful. My DH didn't go to this walk with me, it was just me and a friend from work, but it was still nice.

I feel like crying now, but I start and then stop. I just can't let myself completely go :nope: I dont know why either :shrug:
Well my family aren't too great, OH says I got to move on from it, and friends are always busy or got a family of their own.
That's why it's good having BnB, because I'm talking to people who have gone through the same/similar things, and not only that, I've always found it hard talking to people face to face anyway, so the fact I;m behind a screen helps I guess :shrug:
Im just so down at the moment :nope: x


----------



## Mrskg

heavyheart said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> think i might have got my bfp!!! check out my pics in pregnancy test xx oh im shaking like a leaf xxxx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/769219-please-have-look-x-10-12dpo-x.html
> 
> OMG OMG :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: so happy you got your bfp!!!! you so deserve it!!!!! aw that news has lifted my spirits :flower: Now all you have to do is keep your fingers crossed for me this cycle!!!! :haha:
> 
> seriously iam wishing you the happiest and healthy 9months :happydance:
> 
> p.s if you do have a look in tesco u would probably see me iam in there all time lol xxxClick to expand...

Thank you so much got all my crossables crossed for you xxx 

Lol well if a stranger walks up to you in tesco and starts talking about bnb you'll know it's me :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

So sorry you are feeling down Jess I'm so glad you have support from here I don't know where I would have been without bnb these last 3 months x you know we are all here for you 110% xxxx


----------



## lemondrops

I would also like to join. My would have been due date of my beautiful sweet twins was May 6, 2012. I would love to have my BFP and ideally in my 2nd trimester so I can worry a little less because I know it's going to be impossible next time.


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> Tips on coping... Let yourself have a cry anytime you need it! I still probably cry once a week, but I think that it is better than for hours a day like it used to be. Find good friends that you can talk to about it too, people that won't judge- whether it is on BnB or in person.
> 
> That is the best advice I can give.
> 
> I think that doing some kind of memorial walk or even something private helps. If you don't have anything like that organized near you, then do one yourself. All you need is you and your close family and friends and some balloons. We wrote messages to our Angels and tied them to the balloons. Watching the ballons rise through the air is kind of peaceful. My DH didn't go to this walk with me, it was just me and a friend from work, but it was still nice.
> 
> I feel like crying now, but I start and then stop. I just can't let myself completely go :nope: I dont know why either :shrug:
> Well my family aren't too great, OH says I got to move on from it, and friends are always busy or got a family of their own.
> That's why it's good having BnB, because I'm talking to people who have gone through the same/similar things, and not only that, I've always found it hard talking to people face to face anyway, so the fact I;m behind a screen helps I guess :shrug:
> Im just so down at the moment :nope: xClick to expand...

:hugs:I know how you feel about having family that isn't too helpful. I mentioned the walk on the phone to my mom and I just got silence, you would think I would get a "Glad it went well" at least, but I get nothing. My sister is so involved in her own life, that she didn't even remember about my walk. I am so glad I have BnB and my support group girls, I don't know what I would do without them.

I am sorry that you are feeling down, but I know I would rather feel down at times than feel nothing at all. I don't mind feeling sad and missing my Angel sometimes, because if I don't no one else will. I just hope that the happy days out number the sad ones.


----------



## Twinkie210

I just lit my candle...


----------



## micsor

Congratulations Mrskg! So happy for you! Good luck and best wishes for a healthy and happy 9 months!


----------



## jennajul2001

HI everyone sorry I havent posted since I join this thread, been a busy few days! 

Congrats on the BFP Mrskg! That is wonderful!

I lit my candles at 7pm in meemory of my lo . I would have forgotten about it unfortunately as I was busy going through Halloween decorationsn with my daughter when the power went out at around 6:40pm. As soon as the lights went out I rembmered right away about the candles and my lo. It felt like a sign to me. The power didnt come back on til almost 8pm. I would have been very sad if I would have forgotten about it. 

Hope everyone is doing good, I will try to be more active in this thread! :)


----------



## sarasparra

Congrats on the BFP Mrskg, how exciting!

Sorry to hear that you're having a hard time Jess, it can be difficult and I think that many people don't understand. I don't think you can understand unless you have been through it yourself and even OHs don't quite get it. My OH is brilliant but I'd been a bit snappy here and there since the ERPC - either hormones or just being a bit down I guess. As I have been coping withy the loss really well I think he just thought I was over it and was asking why I was so snappy etc and I just pointed out that I was still having a hard time even though most of the time I am ok.

You need to talk to people who will listen and _just _do that I think - not try to offer advice or come up with some kind of solution or reason why you suffered a loss. The best responses I had I know were when people just said that they were sorry, offered me a cuddle and a shoulder to cry on. Rather than 'it must have happened for a reason' or 'you'll get pregnant again' which personally I never found particularly helpful.

BnB peeps are always here to listen :)

Hopefully this will be a positive thread that turns full of joy when the BFPs come rolling in!!
x


----------



## sarasparra

p.s We BD'd last night for the first time since it all happened - felt lovely of course but a bit weird and felt a bit upset after because made me think about baby we lost and another baby we might have - does that make any sense!?!?

Think that we are going to NTNP this cycle and then if/when AF arrives I'll go back to OPKs and charting again as seemed to work well last time.


----------



## collie_crazy

Jess :hugs: I know what you mean about not being able to let yourself go - most of the time when I get upset and start crying I tell myself to stop being silly and suck it up. I know its probably not the best thing to do but in the past I have always been the strong one so it just feels so wrong to feel so weak if you understand? There have been a couple of times though when I have completly lost it and shrieked the house down :cry:

Mrskg - that is without a doubt a great BFT for 10-12dpo! I am so pleased for you :headspin: Hope a lot more of us get those fabolus 2 lines very very soon! 

Wow Jennajul what a sign :hugs: Looks like your little angel wanted to remind you it was time hun.

Sara I do understand about the first time BDing - infact the first time we did I started quietly crying when we finished because although it was nice it still felt wrong - it made me ache for our angel but like you said it also made me think about another child that we may have and the mixed emotions that will come with that :hugs:

Well I lit my candles for all of our angels... it was strangely comforting to see everyones pictures here and on facebook - candles being lit in memory all over the world. I'm glad I got to take part. We also went to the cemetery yesterday and planted some snowdrops for my angel :) 

I am now CD8 and we started the SMEP yesterday. I really hope this cycle is our time for our rainbow because those BFNs are heartbreaking :cry:


----------



## keepthefaithx

:dust::dust::dust: to all!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarasparra

collie_crazy said:


> Jess :hugs: I know what you mean about not being able to let yourself go - most of the time when I get upset and start crying I tell myself to stop being silly and suck it up. I know its probably not the best thing to do but in the past I have always been the strong one so it just feels so wrong to feel so weak if you understand? There have been a couple of times though when I have completly lost it and shrieked the house down :cry:
> 
> Mrskg - that is without a doubt a great BFT for 10-12dpo! I am so pleased for you :headspin: Hope a lot more of us get those fabolus 2 lines very very soon!
> 
> Wow Jennajul what a sign :hugs: Looks like your little angel wanted to remind you it was time hun.
> 
> Sara I do understand about the first time BDing - infact the first time we did I started quietly crying when we finished because although it was nice it still felt wrong - it made me ache for our angel but like you said it also made me think about another child that we may have and the mixed emotions that will come with that :hugs:
> 
> Well I lit my candles for all of our angels... it was strangely comforting to see everyones pictures here and on facebook - candles being lit in memory all over the world. I'm glad I got to take part. We also went to the cemetery yesterday and planted some snowdrops for my angel :)
> 
> I am now CD8 and we started the SMEP yesterday. I really hope this cycle is our time for our rainbow because those BFNs are heartbreaking :cry:

Thanks collie - makes me feel better and that I'm not just being weird!! Is all very much about mixed emotions I guess. 

We did SMEP last time and conceived on our first cycle so I think it's really good. Fingers crossed for you :) We're taking it as it comes until AF arrives and then will be doing SMEP again.

Here's to a great week for us all :flower::thumbup:


----------



## heavyheart

hi ladies thought id post a quite one to see how your all doing, sorry i dont have time to do individual posts just now

Hope everyone is having a good a day :flower:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Srbjbex

sarasparra said:


> p.s We BD'd last night for the first time since it all happened - felt lovely of course but a bit weird and felt a bit upset after because made me think about baby we lost and another baby we might have - does that make any sense!?!?
> 
> Think that we are going to NTNP this cycle and then if/when AF arrives I'll go back to OPKs and charting again as seemed to work well last time.

Snap!

We BD'd for the first time on Saturday - it did feel odd, and for me it was more about learning I was ok again, then enjoyment, but I think thats a step we all need to go through. 

We have agreed to NTNP until AF arrives and then get back to charting etc. The idea of preventing just never seemed right.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mrskg said:


> So sorry you are feeling down Jess I'm so glad you have support from here I don't know where I would have been without bnb these last 3 months x you know we are all here for you 110% xxxx

Ahh it's ok :shrug: I guess I've got to get on with it hey!
Awww thanks hunny :)
So how's it feel being pregnant? x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

lemondrops said:


> I would also like to join. My would have been due date of my beautiful sweet twins was May 6, 2012. I would love to have my BFP and ideally in my 2nd trimester so I can worry a little less because I know it's going to be impossible next time.

Welcome lovely :hi:
Sorry for the loss of your twins :flower: :hugs:
So are you coping well? x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

> :hugs:I know how you feel about having family that isn't too helpful. I mentioned the walk on the phone to my mom and I just got silence, you would think I would get a "Glad it went well" at least, but I get nothing. My sister is so involved in her own life, that she didn't even remember about my walk. I am so glad I have BnB and my support group girls, I don't know what I would do without them.
> 
> I am sorry that you are feeling down, but I know I would rather feel down at times than feel nothing at all. I don't mind feeling sad and missing my Angel sometimes, because if I don't no one else will. I just hope that the happy days out number the sad ones.

Oh my god? SO what does your mum think about it all then? Even if she doesn't agree she should still be supportive :hugs:
It's horrible when people don't remember isn't it?
OH didn't even remember about the candles :cry:
Ahh that's a good point hun thank you :hugs: It is hard, but me and OH had an alright weekend so it wasn't too bad. I just feel I can't be down infront of him though otherwise he gets fed up :nope: x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

jennajul2001 said:


> HI everyone sorry I havent posted since I join this thread, been a busy few days!
> 
> Congrats on the BFP Mrskg! That is wonderful!
> 
> I lit my candles at 7pm in meemory of my lo . I would have forgotten about it unfortunately as I was busy going through Halloween decorationsn with my daughter when the power went out at around 6:40pm. As soon as the lights went out I rembmered right away about the candles and my lo. It felt like a sign to me. The power didnt come back on til almost 8pm. I would have been very sad if I would have forgotten about it.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good, I will try to be more active in this thread! :)

:hi: hope your ok hun?
Oh my that is odd - I would feel like that is a sign too :)
Excited for halloween then? Doing anything special? x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

sarasparra said:


> Congrats on the BFP Mrskg, how exciting!
> 
> Sorry to hear that you're having a hard time Jess, it can be difficult and I think that many people don't understand. I don't think you can understand unless you have been through it yourself and even OHs don't quite get it. My OH is brilliant but I'd been a bit snappy here and there since the ERPC - either hormones or just being a bit down I guess. As I have been coping withy the loss really well I think he just thought I was over it and was asking why I was so snappy etc and I just pointed out that I was still having a hard time even though most of the time I am ok.
> 
> You need to talk to people who will listen and _just _do that I think - not try to offer advice or come up with some kind of solution or reason why you suffered a loss. The best responses I had I know were when people just said that they were sorry, offered me a cuddle and a shoulder to cry on. Rather than 'it must have happened for a reason' or 'you'll get pregnant again' which personally I never found particularly helpful.
> 
> BnB peeps are always here to listen :)
> 
> Hopefully this will be a positive thread that turns full of joy when the BFPs come rolling in!!
> x

Thanks hunny :hugs:
Yes, I do try to keep reminding myself that not many people understand it :nope: Just makes you feel alone when your not on BnB though :wacko:
Yeah I know what you mean, I've heard all the 'you've got the rest of your life to' 'your still young' 'it obviously wasn't meant to be' blah blah blah lol.
They don't understand you don't care what could've/should've been, you want the baby you just lost :nope:
Fx'd hey! Baby dust to us all :dust: x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

sarasparra said:


> p.s We BD'd last night for the first time since it all happened - felt lovely of course but a bit weird and felt a bit upset after because made me think about baby we lost and another baby we might have - does that make any sense!?!?
> 
> Think that we are going to NTNP this cycle and then if/when AF arrives I'll go back to OPKs and charting again as seemed to work well last time.

Ahh hun I'm glad it felt good, but yes it does make sense how you feel :flower:
I've had that feeling, but I kept telling myself they are all new sperm which could lead to a new life and a new outcome. It's hard but it does get easier :hugs:
We did NTNP as well, fx'd you get a :bfp: :D x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

collie_crazy said:


> Jess :hugs: I know what you mean about not being able to let yourself go - most of the time when I get upset and start crying I tell myself to stop being silly and suck it up. I know its probably not the best thing to do but in the past I have always been the strong one so it just feels so wrong to feel so weak if you understand? There have been a couple of times though when I have completly lost it and shrieked the house down :cry:
> 
> Mrskg - that is without a doubt a great BFT for 10-12dpo! I am so pleased for you :headspin: Hope a lot more of us get those fabolus 2 lines very very soon!
> 
> Wow Jennajul what a sign :hugs: Looks like your little angel wanted to remind you it was time hun.
> 
> Sara I do understand about the first time BDing - infact the first time we did I started quietly crying when we finished because although it was nice it still felt wrong - it made me ache for our angel but like you said it also made me think about another child that we may have and the mixed emotions that will come with that :hugs:
> 
> Well I lit my candles for all of our angels... it was strangely comforting to see everyones pictures here and on facebook - candles being lit in memory all over the world. I'm glad I got to take part. We also went to the cemetery yesterday and planted some snowdrops for my angel :)
> 
> I am now CD8 and we started the SMEP yesterday. I really hope this cycle is our time for our rainbow because those BFNs are heartbreaking :cry:

Yes it's hard isn't it?
Maybe when I properly let myself go I'll feel better about sort of 'moving on' from it - I dont know :shrug:
I'm usually the strong one too, and like you, I feel weak when I cry :nope:
I hope we get stronger hey :) :hugs: x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies,
Sorry for a late reply to you all - I've been sooo busy!

At 3:30pm I'm going to a place so I can officially finish my NVQ in Health and Social Care :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Woohoo! I'm relly excited!

Tomorrow, and Wednesday I'm busy too - but I'll definitely find some time to get on here :thumbup:

How are all you ladies?
Busy? xx


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> :hugs:I know how you feel about having family that isn't too helpful. I mentioned the walk on the phone to my mom and I just got silence, you would think I would get a "Glad it went well" at least, but I get nothing. My sister is so involved in her own life, that she didn't even remember about my walk. I am so glad I have BnB and my support group girls, I don't know what I would do without them.
> 
> I am sorry that you are feeling down, but I know I would rather feel down at times than feel nothing at all. I don't mind feeling sad and missing my Angel sometimes, because if I don't no one else will. I just hope that the happy days out number the sad ones.
> 
> Oh my god? SO what does your mum think about it all then? Even if she doesn't agree she should still be supportive :hugs:
> It's horrible when people don't remember isn't it?
> OH didn't even remember about the candles :cry:
> Ahh that's a good point hun thank you :hugs: It is hard, but me and OH had an alright weekend so it wasn't too bad. I just feel I can't be down infront of him though otherwise he gets fed up :nope: xClick to expand...

I don't really know what she thinks about it because she never talks to me about it. I am guessing she thinks I should just be over it already. DH is pretty good, but I don't think he understands why I still cry sometimes.


----------



## Twinkie210

My day should be busy too! I am at work now (I should be doing more actual work instead of posting on here LOL) My MIL is coming in town tonight! Then I have a Dr. appointment tomorrow (FX'd he will listen to my TTC concerns!). So I have a stressful couple of days coming up!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey everyone how are you todayyyy


----------



## keepthefaithx

wow this group is very quiet today! lol


----------



## Srbjbex

That's Mondays for you! Work...boo. 

But had a lovely weekend with the hubby, which makes Mondays a bit more bearable!


----------



## bes_

Today... I'm very tired and in pain... Bored too. :haha: 
How are you ladies? x


----------



## Twinkie210

1.5 hours until I leave work!!! I have a roast in the crockpot and I am ready to get home! MIL will be in town at 11:30 tonight :( I don't think I will be able to deal with her if my Dr. Appt tomorrow doesn't go well... ugh! I hate all of this stress! I thought TTC would be easy!


----------



## keepthefaithx

twinkie-UGHHHHH the MIL visit..lol

i really hope your apt goes well tmaro! gotta keep us posted on it!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks girlie! Just got done arguing with DH, apparently DS has a homework assignement that they all say they told me about, but we don't have the paper anymore. DH looked at the paper and didn't do anything with it. Somehow it is my job to make sure everyone has everything they need and if not then it is my fault. Ugh!


----------



## keepthefaithx

:grr:ughh thats annoying!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I was probably being a bigger biotch than I needed to with him, but it just makes me mad. I wish he could for once just act like a grownup and not wait for me to do everything!


----------



## keepthefaithx

:haha:

thats all men twinks..lol


----------



## xxxjessxxx

> I don't really know what she thinks about it because she never talks to me about it. I am guessing she thinks I should just be over it already. DH is pretty good, but I don't think he understands why I still cry sometimes.

Do you find it harder because she doesn't talk about it?
All my mum says is some people try to hard, when it's nature so you have to let it happen when it does. But she want's me to wait for TTC for a good while yet :nope:
Ahh I know it's hard for them too, but I find it harder because OH is quite happy for it to be over. If I didn't cry, or mention it then he never would. SO does he ever talk about it to you? x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Twinkie210 said:


> My day should be busy too! I am at work now (I should be doing more actual work instead of posting on here LOL) My MIL is coming in town tonight! Then I have a Dr. appointment tomorrow (FX'd he will listen to my TTC concerns!). So I have a stressful couple of days coming up!

Haha tut tut - got a naughty girly here lol ;)
I hope your Dr appointment goes well today :thumbup:
Let us know what happens!!! x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

bes_ said:


> Today... I'm very tired and in pain... Bored too. :haha:
> How are you ladies? x

Oh dear, why are you in pain :flower: x


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> I don't really know what she thinks about it because she never talks to me about it. I am guessing she thinks I should just be over it already. DH is pretty good, but I don't think he understands why I still cry sometimes.
> 
> Do you find it harder because she doesn't talk about it?
> All my mum says is some people try to hard, when it's nature so you have to let it happen when it does. But she want's me to wait for TTC for a good while yet :nope:
> Ahh I know it's hard for them too, but I find it harder because OH is quite happy for it to be over. If I didn't cry, or mention it then he never would. SO does he ever talk about it to you? xClick to expand...

You know I don't really need my mom to actually talk about it, I just want her to listen if I want to talk about it. I thought that she would be upset that me and DH ar TTC again, but I think she is actually excited to have more grandkids (DS is her only one so far).

DH does not talk about it at all. He will listen if I want to talk about it, to a point, but he usually just wants to tell me we will get pregnant again and change the subject.


----------



## ickle pand

Can you add me please? My due date would've been 2nd Jan 2012. I'm not dreading it too much yet, I'm just concentrating on Christmas and hogmanay but I think the actual day will be hard.


----------



## keepthefaithx

TWINKS GOODLUCK TODAY!!!

i just tested today at 8dpo..negative...still early..ahh i need dust!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> TWINKS GOODLUCK TODAY!!!
> 
> i just tested today at 8dpo..negative...still early..ahh i need dust!

:dust:


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I had my Dr. appointment this morning and he agreed that my progesterone is probably low and gave me a prescription for progesterone to take during my cycle to help my LP and thicken my lining... FX'd it helps!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Twinkie210 said:


> Well I had my Dr. appointment this morning and he agreed that my progesterone is probably low and gave me a prescription for progesterone to take during my cycle to help my LP and thicken my lining... FX'd it helps!

That's great news! So do you feel better now that you've spoke with the Dr?

:dust:


----------



## Twinkie210

bastetgrrl said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well I had my Dr. appointment this morning and he agreed that my progesterone is probably low and gave me a prescription for progesterone to take during my cycle to help my LP and thicken my lining... FX'd it helps!
> 
> That's great news! So do you feel better now that you've spoke with the Dr?
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I really do! I feel like it is at least a step in the right direction. I hated having all the same symptoms month after month and just hoping that I would get pregnant anyway. At least I am trying something different now! My Dr. was so nice about it. He even reminded me that when I get pregnant he wants me to come in for a serial HGC blood test and an early U/S (even though this isn't standard procedure!) Then he joked and said come back pregnant next time! I really feel better about my chances now!


----------



## bastetgrrl

That's awesome! :thumbup: I bet the next time that you do go back you'll be preggers.


----------



## Twinkie210

I really hope so, since I don't go back until a year from now! If the progesterone doesn't work I will be making another appt before then anyway, I could not wait another whole year! I am really excited for this cycle now! Although I got all excited last month and was upset when AF showed, so I probably need a reality check!


----------



## threebirds

Twinkie210 said:



> I really hope so, since I don't go back until a year from now! If the progesterone doesn't work I will be making another appt before then anyway, I could not wait another whole year! I am really excited for this cycle now! Although I got all excited last month and was upset when AF showed, so I probably need a reality check!

Good luck Twinkle & lots of babydust.

I saw dr last wk & again tomor - it really helps to feel like you're being proactive. Finally gettin some tests eg thyroid and other stuff. How did your dr diagnose that you needed progesterone? Am curious about that. Im feeling +ve this mnth. Not sure if ive ovd since mmc (even tho i temp & all, guess my body has been in confused state). Tomorrow is cd12 so here's hoping we get in some bding this wk!!!

Good luck every1, xx


----------



## Twinkie210

threebirds said:


> Good luck Twinkle & lots of babydust.
> 
> I saw dr last wk & again tomor - it really helps to feel like you're being proactive. Finally gettin some tests eg thyroid and other stuff. How did your dr diagnose that you needed progesterone? Am curious about that. Im feeling +ve this mnth. Not sure if ive ovd since mmc (even tho i temp & all, guess my body has been in confused state). Tomorrow is cd12 so here's hoping we get in some bding this wk!!!
> 
> Good luck every1, xx

My Dr. went off of my cycles. My LP is only 11 days with spotting around 9dpo. He did look at my charts, but he went off of what I said even before he saw them. But I had low progesterone during the pregnancy I MC'd so I don't know if that helped his decision too. I know a lot of people get their progesterone checked in their LP. I am sure your Dr. will do this too, because that is also a way to diagnose whether or not you are Oing! Good Luck. It is so reassuring to have doctors taking my concerns seriously! He is so optimistic too, he really thinks that I will get pregnant soon, I hope he is right!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

> You know I don't really need my mom to actually talk about it, I just want her to listen if I want to talk about it. I thought that she would be upset that me and DH ar TTC again, but I think she is actually excited to have more grandkids (DS is her only one so far).
> 
> DH does not talk about it at all. He will listen if I want to talk about it, to a point, but he usually just wants to tell me we will get pregnant again and change the subject.

Ahh fair enough hunny, it's good to know she's excited - you'd just think she'd want to be more involved :)
Yeah those words sound familiar, they don't seem to see the impact of it all, and like them we can't just 'get on with it' :nope: x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

ickle pand said:


> Can you add me please? My due date would've been 2nd Jan 2012. I'm not dreading it too much yet, I'm just concentrating on Christmas and hogmanay but I think the actual day will be hard.

Welcome lovely - sorry for your loss :flower:
Yes, I really am dreading the day too :nope:


----------



## jessy1101

See that's what i wonder about how long would TTC after a mc be too long? Like what could be considered not in the normal? Another year? 2 years?? It's kinda scary when u think bout it huh?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

That's great news by the way twink! Fx'd this means a bfp isn't too far around the corner!! x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

jessy1101 said:


> See that's what i wonder about how long would TTC after a mc be too long? Like what could be considered not in the normal? Another year? 2 years?? It's kinda scary when u think bout it huh?

It is scary - I'm planning to go to the Dr's this month with or without a bfp :thumbup:


----------



## jessy1101

What are u thinking of asking? Can you get tests done to see? It's really confusing cuz i mean u keep gettin told oohhh it's not you it was just something wrong with the fetus blalbalblalbal...but u always wonder u know? 

And see we started TTC in january and had our BFP in june...but i cant say ohh ok it's now january 2012 so we've been TTC for a year i guess u have to go by the MC date huh?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

jessy1101 said:


> What are u thinking of asking? Can you get tests done to see? It's really confusing cuz i mean u keep gettin told oohhh it's not you it was just something wrong with the fetus blalbalblalbal...but u always wonder u know?
> 
> And see we started TTC in january and had our BFP in june...but i cant say ohh ok it's now january 2012 so we've been TTC for a year i guess u have to go by the MC date huh?

I want my progesterone levels done. But they only know about my 1st miscarriage, not about the other 3 - sooo I'm not sure what to do :nope:
It definitely plays on my mind though. As my scan with the 1st one, I was told my body looks perfectly healthy and they can't see a reason why i can't have a healthy pregnancy next time... but 3 miscarriages later and Im still here :nope:


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> What are u thinking of asking? Can you get tests done to see? It's really confusing cuz i mean u keep gettin told oohhh it's not you it was just something wrong with the fetus blalbalblalbal...but u always wonder u know?
> 
> And see we started TTC in january and had our BFP in june...but i cant say ohh ok it's now january 2012 so we've been TTC for a year i guess u have to go by the MC date huh?
> 
> I want my progesterone levels done. But they only know about my 1st miscarriage, not about the other 3 - sooo I'm not sure what to do :nope:
> It definitely plays on my mind though. As my scan with the 1st one, I was told my body looks perfectly healthy and they can't see a reason why i can't have a healthy pregnancy next time... but 3 miscarriages later and Im still here :nope:Click to expand...

I would push to get you progesterone checked. I know a lot of women who have problems with their progesterone and supplements helped them (I am hoping I will be one of those women too!) Mine was low during the pregnancy I MC'd and I don't know for sure whether or not it played a role, because I had just an empty gestational sac, so they think it was probably chromone problems, but I can't help but wonder if it did.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> See that's what i wonder about how long would TTC after a mc be too long? Like what could be considered not in the normal? Another year? 2 years?? It's kinda scary when u think bout it huh?

Jessy- there isn't anyway in the world I am waiting 2 years! We started TTC Feb 1st last year and got a BFP in July and MC'd in August. I will give the progesterone several month (OK maybe 6) but if I don't have a BFP by April, I will be calling my Dr. back!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

> I would push to get you progesterone checked. I know a lot of women who have problems with their progesterone and supplements helped them (I am hoping I will be one of those women too!) Mine was low during the pregnancy I MC'd and I don't know for sure whether or not it played a role, because I had just an empty gestational sac, so they think it was probably chromone problems, but I can't help but wonder if it did.

yeah I really hope your one of them women too!
I do really want to push for it, it's just getting to my Dr's is a nightmare, then I have the whole thing of being treated like an idiot again :nope:


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> I would push to get you progesterone checked. I know a lot of women who have problems with their progesterone and supplements helped them (I am hoping I will be one of those women too!) Mine was low during the pregnancy I MC'd and I don't know for sure whether or not it played a role, because I had just an empty gestational sac, so they think it was probably chromone problems, but I can't help but wonder if it did.
> 
> yeah I really hope your one of them women too!
> I do really want to push for it, it's just getting to my Dr's is a nightmare, then I have the whole thing of being treated like an idiot again :nope:Click to expand...

That is so aggrevating! You should never be treated that way by a Dr.! Would it help if they knew about the other MC's? I mean having so many can not be a coincindence.


----------



## jessy1101

Your definetly not supose to feel like that with your doctor! What an ass if he makes u feel bad. You should tell them about the other 3 mc tho it could make them get a move on to try and test your proges levels.

If mine were normal my first time around when they did blood tests and etc does that mean they are ok? How would u know cycle wise if they we're whack??

Pffff i know 2 years is forever damnit. I'm thinking if i dont get any good results by next summer to look into our option of where to go from there. Hopefully i wont even have to worry about that at xmas time cuz i 'll have my mini stocking.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Your definetly not supose to feel like that with your doctor! What an ass if he makes u feel bad. You should tell them about the other 3 mc tho it could make them get a move on to try and test your proges levels.
> 
> If mine were normal my first time around when they did blood tests and etc does that mean they are ok? How would u know cycle wise if they we're whack??
> 
> Pffff i know 2 years is forever damnit. I'm thinking if i dont get any good results by next summer to look into our option of where to go from there. Hopefully i wont even have to worry about that at xmas time cuz i 'll have my mini stocking.

If yours were normal the first time around, then you probably don't have anything to worry about. But some of the biggest signs are a short LP and spotting during your LP. (Especially if this occurs every month) Of course if you are concerned you could always call up your Dr...


----------



## CARNAT22

Hey ladies,

Any room for a 'late' joiner??

My due date would have been 4th Jan and I am hoping with every fibre of my being I'll have a BFP by then.

My second due date would have been May 31st 2012 so I am hoping to be well into tri 2 by then, or maybe even tri 3??

Wishing you all lots of baby dust and fingers crossed for BFP's all round very soon.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinkie210

CARNAT22 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Any room for a 'late' joiner??
> 
> My due date would have been 4th Jan and I am hoping with every fibre of my being I'll have a BFP by then.
> 
> My second due date would have been May 31st 2012 so I am hoping to be well into tri 2 by then, or maybe even tri 3??
> 
> Wishing you all lots of baby dust and fingers crossed for BFP's all round very soon.
> 
> xxxxxxxx

Welcome! Sorry for your losses.:hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Jess you need to get to your GP - they will look into what is causing miscarriage when you've had 3 or more consecutive ones. There's lots they can do to help. 

If you don't like your GP, see a different one at the surgery and hopefully you'll get on better. Make sure you're happy with what they say before you leave, but if you feel like you're being treated like an idiot - make a complaint. They're there to serve the public, not treat us like crap. 

Just make sure they test you progesterone on the right day for your cycles. They call it the day 21 test, but that only works if you have a 28 day cycle and ovulate on CD14. The test has to be done 7DPO because that's when the progesterone levels peak, whether that's on CD17, 21 or 60. I hope that makes sense. Let me know if it doesn't and I'll explain better. I've had so many progesterone tests over the years, I know them inside out and forget that not everyone knows all the crap that I do lol!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

> That is so aggrevating! You should never be treated that way by a Dr.! Would it help if they knew about the other MC's? I mean having so many can not be a coincindence.

I find it extremely aggravating.
When I first phoned that I was pregnant I got "why are you ringing so early? we don't expect to hear from patients until 6 weeks gone or more" So when I got pregnant the next 3 times, I was holding out and hoping to get past 6 weeks so I could ring up. It definitely can't be a coincindence though :nope: I feel so guilty is it's something as simple as low progesterone levels as I'll wish I would of got that done sooner and hopefully of prevented more MC's


----------



## xxxjessxxx

CARNAT22 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Any room for a 'late' joiner??
> 
> My due date would have been 4th Jan and I am hoping with every fibre of my being I'll have a BFP by then.
> 
> My second due date would have been May 31st 2012 so I am hoping to be well into tri 2 by then, or maybe even tri 3??
> 
> Wishing you all lots of baby dust and fingers crossed for BFP's all round very soon.
> 
> xxxxxxxx

Of course there is, sorry for your loss but welcome to the group :hi:
I'll put January 4th for now hunny, and fx'd you get your bfp as of then!!
Baby dust to you too :dust: x x x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

ickle pand said:


> Jess you need to get to your GP - they will look into what is causing miscarriage when you've had 3 or more consecutive ones. There's lots they can do to help.
> 
> If you don't like your GP, see a different one at the surgery and hopefully you'll get on better. Make sure you're happy with what they say before you leave, but if you feel like you're being treated like an idiot - make a complaint. They're there to serve the public, not treat us like crap.
> 
> Just make sure they test you progesterone on the right day for your cycles. They call it the day 21 test, but that only works if you have a 28 day cycle and ovulate on CD14. The test has to be done 7DPO because that's when the progesterone levels peak, whether that's on CD17, 21 or 60. I hope that makes sense. Let me know if it doesn't and I'll explain better. I've had so many progesterone tests over the years, I know them inside out and forget that not everyone knows all the crap that I do lol!

I heard when you have 3 or more, but because they only know about the first does that still count??!
Thanks hunny, I will :thumbup:
It makes it hard as it's quite far from here - there's one closer that OH goes to, but he said they're awful there, and I've seen the way he's been treated before and would prefer to stay with mine.
Haha bless you!!
I have heard about having it on day21 etc but, how do I know whether I definitely ovulated on CD14 if I haven't temped or used OPK's? x


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> That is so aggrevating! You should never be treated that way by a Dr.! Would it help if they knew about the other MC's? I mean having so many can not be a coincindence.
> 
> I find it extremely aggravating.
> When I first phoned that I was pregnant I got "why are you ringing so early? we don't expect to hear from patients until 6 weeks gone or more" So when I got pregnant the next 3 times, I was holding out and hoping to get past 6 weeks so I could ring up. It definitely can't be a coincindence though :nope: I feel so guilty is it's something as simple as low progesterone levels as I'll wish I would of got that done sooner and hopefully of prevented more MC'sClick to expand...

Mine kind of did the same thing. I called about a week after I found out I was pregnant and they made me an appt for a month later. My Dr. usually doesn't see patients until they are at least 10 weeks so they can hear a heartbeat on a doppler! I never made it that far, I started spotting later that week. My Dr. had me come in for blood work and then scheduled a U/S for 7 weeks (which is when I found out my pregnancy wasn't viable).

My Dr. has told me to call right away the next time I get pregnant, so they can do bloodwork and he told me that they will do an early U/S too, even if everything is going good. I think you should talk to your Dr. and if they aren't willing to help try to find another one who will!

Even if you find out you have something that can be easily fixed, you can't blame yourself for the MC's. You don't know for certain that you would have been able to prevent them. The most important thing is to make sure you are healthy and give yourself the best possible chance to carry your next baby to term! I hope you can find a Dr. to do some testing!


----------



## debzie

Hi all is there room for one more. I have passed one due date (6th June ) but I was pregnant at the time only to go on to have another missed miscarriage. My last due date was the 11TH January. I hope and pray I have a bump by then. 

I am now in anniversary territory...with my first miscarriage I found out I lost my first twin 19th october 2010. I went on to have a further scan 2nd nov where I found the other had stopped developing.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

> Mine kind of did the same thing. I called about a week after I found out I was pregnant and they made me an appt for a month later. My Dr. usually doesn't see patients until they are at least 10 weeks so they can hear a heartbeat on a doppler! I never made it that far, I started spotting later that week. My Dr. had me come in for blood work and then scheduled a U/S for 7 weeks (which is when I found out my pregnancy wasn't viable).
> 
> My Dr. has told me to call right away the next time I get pregnant, so they can do bloodwork and he told me that they will do an early U/S too, even if everything is going good. I think you should talk to your Dr. and if they aren't willing to help try to find another one who will!
> 
> Even if you find out you have something that can be easily fixed, you can't blame yourself for the MC's. You don't know for certain that you would have been able to prevent them. The most important thing is to make sure you are healthy and give yourself the best possible chance to carry your next baby to term! I hope you can find a Dr. to do some testing!

Ahh I'm sorry to hear about your experience Twink :hugs:
Wow! That's amazing how your Dr has kicked into action - it must be nice knowing you have that comfort and support from them :flower:
Yeah I suppose your right... I suppose that's one thing most of us do on here is blame ourselves :nope: I think it's because obviously we're the ones carrying them and our body is responsible for them. So when you MC all you do is blame your body :cry:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

debzie said:


> Hi all is there room for one more. I have passed one due date (6th June ) but I was pregnant at the time only to go on to have another missed miscarriage. My last due date was the 11TH January. I hope and pray I have a bump by then.
> 
> I am now in anniversary territory...with my first miscarriage I found out I lost my first twin 19th october 2010. I went on to have a further scan 2nd nov where I found the other had stopped developing.

There's always room for more! :hi:
Ohh Im sooo sorry for your losses hunny :hugs: I hope your coping ok?
Im dreading going through that stage - is it hard? x x


----------



## debzie

Thanks jess to be honest at the moment i just feel numb to it all think that's just my way of coping. I think I am going to.make an appointment with my gp. We have nowbeen trying for over a year I know I have been pregnant twice but had i not been I would have beeb offered some test by now wouldnt I? X


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie - hello hun! I think it's definitely worth going to speak to your doctor and see if there's anything they can do to help at this stage or if they'll refer you. The worst they can say is "no, come back if you've not had any luck by..." and at least then you'll know have a date rather than just wondering if it's been long enough. If you don't ask, you don't get :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

debzie said:


> Thanks jess to be honest at the moment i just feel numb to it all think that's just my way of coping. I think I am going to.make an appointment with my gp. We have nowbeen trying for over a year I know I have been pregnant twice but had i not been I would have beeb offered some test by now wouldnt I? X

No problem hunny, I've been through the numb stage, and It's only just talking to you now I've realised I've gone past that :flower: So I guess I am getting there - hopefully this group can get you through it too :hugs:
Yes you would of been offered help, go to your GP and they should run some tests for you hun :hugs: x


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies think I will ring my gp. Will see of I dont get bfp this month first. X


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Good to hear hunny :thumbup:
I plan on ringing my Dr either way - :bfp: or :bfn: ...Fx'd it's a bfp for us alll!!!! x


----------



## threebirds

Fx for bfps!! Thanx jess for setting up this group :)

Im waiting to ov. Cd13 today poas twice and no smily face yet. Really hoping to see that smily face tomor. DH is so good but i know he finds the pressure of dtd at ov time hard. I try not to make a deal of it but its kinda obvious. He asked me today and i just said we needed to be at it today & for the nxt couple of days so heres hoping i ov AND we bd plenty! Not sure if i ov'd since mmc on aug, temps were all over the place & i had a few glasses of wine last mnth that threw my temps off.

Good luck every1 xxx


----------



## butterfly00

I would have been due March 2.

I was 11 weeks and 6 days when I first noticed spotting. I MC naturally waiting for the d+c that was scheduled for a few days later. I was cleared to start TTC after my first period.

I told myself not to get excited for a bfp this month, but i started feeling like it happened. I had reflux, which i never had except for when i was pregnant, my boobs hurt more than they did when i was pregnant, my bbt raised again, and i was super thirsty, just like last time. Kinda hard not to be excited. Pesky cramps put a downer on my gut feeling yesterday, and sure enough AF came today :(

So, here we go again. My two best friends are due right around the same date and I'm truly happy for them- but it's hard seeing the belly that I should have too and to not be able to join in the excited talks about finding out the sex, feeling the kicks, deocrating, registering, etc. At least 3 or 4 friends on FB also due in March. I can't get away from the reminders that I should be there with them. I wouldn't wish this pain on anyone.

Obviously, like everyone else here, I'd like to see that BFP ASAP....but if I could just get it before that due date, especially bc I will be surrounded by newborns and would like to be there for my friends without breaking down completely.


----------



## meanttobemama

butterfly00 said:


> I would have been due March 2.
> 
> I was 11 weeks and 6 days when I first noticed spotting. I MC naturally waiting for the d+c that was scheduled for a few days later. I was cleared to start TTC after my first period.
> 
> I told myself not to get excited for a bfp this month, but i started feeling like it happened. I had reflux, which i never had except for when i was pregnant, my boobs hurt more than they did when i was pregnant, my bbt raised again, and i was super thirsty, just like last time. Kinda hard not to be excited. Pesky cramps put a downer on my gut feeling yesterday, and sure enough AF came today :(
> 
> So, here we go again. My two best friends are due right around the same date and I'm truly happy for them- but it's hard seeing the belly that I should have too and to not be able to join in the excited talks about finding out the sex, feeling the kicks, deocrating, registering, etc. At least 3 or 4 friends on FB also due in March. I can't get away from the reminders that I should be there with them. I wouldn't wish this pain on anyone.
> 
> Obviously, like everyone else here, I'd like to see that BFP ASAP....but if I could just get it before that due date, especially bc I will be surrounded by newborns and would like to be there for my friends without breaking down completely.


I am so sorry to hear of your loss, I felt like I needed to reply to you because I was 11 weeks and 6 days when I lost too, it's the worst feeling in the world and it is with me every single day. It's like, hey I just got through most of the first trimester, the most uncertain time, I'm excited to start telling people and then its taken away. I was due April 5th 2011 and I was constantly thinking, I should be this far now etc. etc. and it probably didn't help me but how can you forget? It's like something has been awoken inside of you and you can never turn it off again, the mothering instinct I believe! 
Although it will be with you forever, you are a Mummy no matter what, I felt things eased once my due date had past; they didn't feel as intense. 
It's very difficult to watch others have what you were supposed to have to, there have been many times where I have felt broken, but the best way I found was to pass on the love you have to friends and their children, be an amazing auntie! Your turn will come, as will mine I hope, I am trying so hard! :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

sorry butterfly :(

its so hard but we gotta ll stick together! we will have our babies one day!!!


----------



## collie_crazy

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: SMILEY OPK this morning :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: SMILEY OPK this morning :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wooo Hooo Collie!


----------



## Twinkie210

butterfly00 said:


> I would have been due March 2.
> 
> I was 11 weeks and 6 days when I first noticed spotting. I MC naturally waiting for the d+c that was scheduled for a few days later. I was cleared to start TTC after my first period.
> 
> I told myself not to get excited for a bfp this month, but i started feeling like it happened. I had reflux, which i never had except for when i was pregnant, my boobs hurt more than they did when i was pregnant, my bbt raised again, and i was super thirsty, just like last time. Kinda hard not to be excited. Pesky cramps put a downer on my gut feeling yesterday, and sure enough AF came today :(
> 
> So, here we go again. My two best friends are due right around the same date and I'm truly happy for them- but it's hard seeing the belly that I should have too and to not be able to join in the excited talks about finding out the sex, feeling the kicks, deocrating, registering, etc. At least 3 or 4 friends on FB also due in March. I can't get away from the reminders that I should be there with them. I wouldn't wish this pain on anyone.
> 
> Obviously, like everyone else here, I'd like to see that BFP ASAP....but if I could just get it before that due date, especially bc I will be surrounded by newborns and would like to be there for my friends without breaking down completely.

I'm so sorry! I should have been finding out the sex now, it's like there is a ticker in my head that won't let me forget what I should be doing! Luckily I don't know anyone due around the same time I was, but I had so many pregnant people around me recently, it is just so hard not to be jealous and sad for myself. We just got to keep our eye on the goal, another BFP!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i wud have found out sex in september...so hard.....UGHHH

gotta be strong and hope by my angels bday ill be pregnant, please god be with all of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

A friend of mine is due 3 weeks after when I would've been and just reached the 3rd trimester today according to the babygaga updates I keep getting on facebook. I'll be glad when that baby's born because for some reason I find pregnant women harder to deal with than babies.


----------



## bastetgrrl

butterfly00 said:


> I would have been due March 2.
> 
> I was 11 weeks and 6 days when I first noticed spotting. I MC naturally waiting for the d+c that was scheduled for a few days later. I was cleared to start TTC after my first period.
> 
> I told myself not to get excited for a bfp this month, but i started feeling like it happened. I had reflux, which i never had except for when i was pregnant, my boobs hurt more than they did when i was pregnant, my bbt raised again, and i was super thirsty, just like last time. Kinda hard not to be excited. Pesky cramps put a downer on my gut feeling yesterday, and sure enough AF came today :(
> 
> So, here we go again. My two best friends are due right around the same date and I'm truly happy for them- but it's hard seeing the belly that I should have too and to not be able to join in the excited talks about finding out the sex, feeling the kicks, deocrating, registering, etc. At least 3 or 4 friends on FB also due in March. I can't get away from the reminders that I should be there with them. I wouldn't wish this pain on anyone.
> 
> Obviously, like everyone else here, I'd like to see that BFP ASAP....but if I could just get it before that due date, especially bc I will be surrounded by newborns and would like to be there for my friends without breaking down completely.

I'm so sorry for your loss and that the :witch: got you. :hugs:

I know exactly how you feel. I know about four people that are due close to my DD. :dohh: I'm happy for them but do not want to be around them or read their FB updates as it's just a reminder of my loss. :nope: Oh top of that I know about 13 people (friends/co-workers) that are all expecting. I swear that it feels like every week I add another to the list. :cry: I just have to keep my chin up and know that it'll happen for me when the time is right (God willing). And it'll happen for you too. :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

ickle pand said:


> A friend of mine is due 3 weeks after when I would've been and just reached the 3rd trimester today according to the babygaga updates I keep getting on facebook. I'll be glad when that baby's born because for some reason I find pregnant women harder to deal with than babies.

I'm the same way...I find it much harder to talk to and read about pregnant women than to be around babies. Babies can't help but make me happy lol 

Our time will be here before we know it! :)


----------



## butterfly00

I'm so sorry for everyone's losses as well. 

FB has been the devil with all of the updates. The hardest for me is the pregnant person in my life who doesn't want to be pregnant. I don't like the bitter person I become around her or the breakdowns that follows encounters. 

Babydust to all of us. Trying to keep up the positive attitude and faith that it will happen when it's meant to be.


----------



## Mrskg

Hi everybody sorry not posted for a while been on hols totally missed being on here but now feeling a bit homeless I've been used to the losses an ttc just don't feel ready for first tri so I really hope you don't mind me still posting here xx 

I'm not sure how I'm feeling at the mo one min I'm get excited but then I pull myself back down to earth too scared to relax an enjoy it x I'm going to the toilet all the time not just to pee but to check I'm not bleeding I hope this is normal but I also hope i stop it eventually x I'm really trying not to stress and to believe everything will be fine but it's really hard x I should have been 30wks tomorrow that's sad for me too my friend who I'm birthing partner too is due in 7wks I will hopefully be 12 wk's by then x sorry this has turned into a bit of a babble not really sure what I'm trying to say xx


----------



## Mrskg

Sorry just saw post congrats keepthefaith xxxxxxxxx


----------



## threebirds

Whooo hoo congrats keepthefaith :)

Got my smily opk face today :)

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Mrskg

I think it's over again :cry: :cry: decided to do tests to see if lines were darker still faint pos on frer an tesco own brand but got not pregnant on digi :nope: really don't know what to do :cry::cry:


----------



## heavyheart

Mrskg said:


> I think it's over again :cry: :cry: decided to do tests to see if lines were darker still faint pos on frer an tesco own brand but got not pregnant on digi :nope: really don't know what to do :cry::cry:

Oh am sooooo hoping everything is ok :hugs::hugs: maybe diluted pee???? aw ill be stalking . I honestly have everything crossed for u, huge hugs xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Mrskg said:


> I think it's over again :cry: :cry: decided to do tests to see if lines were darker still faint pos on frer an tesco own brand but got not pregnant on digi :nope: really don't know what to do :cry::cry:

Has your Dr. done any blood tests yet? I'll keep my FX'd for you!:hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

threebirds said:


> Whooo hoo congrats keepthefaith :)
> 
> Got my smily opk face today :)
> 
> Good luck ladies x

Get to business! :sex: I am anxiously awaiting my :) I started testing 2 days ago, eventhough I don't expect my :) until Friday LOL


----------



## Mrskg

heavyheart said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> I think it's over again :cry: :cry: decided to do tests to see if lines were darker still faint pos on frer an tesco own brand but got not pregnant on digi :nope: really don't know what to do :cry::cry:
> 
> Oh am sooooo hoping everything is ok :hugs::hugs: maybe diluted pee???? aw ill be stalking . I honestly have everything crossed for u, huge hugs xxxClick to expand...

Thank you x I done all 3 tests with same fmu did drink through the night though x guessing other 2 are still showing positive as they are more sensitive x I was feeling so positive this time as well so has hit me really hard compared to last month I know it's not over yet but just cant see another reason for digi going from pregnant 1-2wks then a week later not pregnant Xxx I've got doc on Monday was to confirm pregnancy now doesn't look like it will be but still going cause that'll be 2 chemicals in a row x just wish I knew either way now as much as digi confirms my fears bleeding would make me accept it xx I'm so sick of crying I know what will be will be but I'd rather wait for my bfp than to get it and be taken so quickly xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Twinkie210 said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> I think it's over again :cry: :cry: decided to do tests to see if lines were darker still faint pos on frer an tesco own brand but got not pregnant on digi :nope: really don't know what to do :cry::cry:
> 
> Has your Dr. done any blood tests yet? I'll keep my FX'd for you!:hugs:Click to expand...

I have app on Monday it was to tell them I was pregnant but now looks like it will be for a different reason x so I will ask for bloods or whatever can be done to be done xxx thank you xxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey hunni add me!!!!!

i just got my bfp 11dpo yesterday !!!!!!!!!!!! omg i am on cloud 9, i wish you girls all the best!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats keepthefaith xxxx


----------



## heavyheart

congratulations keepthefaith wishing u a h&h 9months xx


----------



## heavyheart

Mrskg i really hope you get some answers on monday :hugs::hugs: ive got everything crossed for you that everything is ok and theres an explanation for the digi, but know that whatever happens we are always here to listen and give you support. Sending u huge hugs xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Mrskg I'm so sorry to read your update... I have everything crossed for you that those tests were just flukes and your little baby is snuggled in comfily in there with no plans to go anywhere for the next 9 months! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

Can I join?? I would have been due April 1, 2012. I found out I had a partial molar pregnancy--hoping to get the OK to TTC after just 6 months from my d&c (original recommendation was 1 year)--which would only give me 1 cycle to get my BFP, we're just using condoms for BC and I plan to temp/chart so I have a good idea of my cycle as it gets closer to that time!!


----------



## Mrskg

It over again :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## threebirds

So sorry mrsg, thinking of you, hugs xx


----------



## threebirds

Congratulations keepthefaith, great news & helps us with our pma xx


----------



## butterfly00

I'm so sorry mrskg:hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

I'm so sorry Mrskg :sad1: :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Mrskg said:


> It over again :cry::cry::cry:

Awww so sorry! Hopefully your Dr. can do some testing and figure out a reason for your MC's. :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Mrskg said:


> It over again :cry::cry::cry:

So Sorry! Hope your doctor will be able to shed some light on what's going on for you soon!!! 

:hugs: Keep us updated, we're all here for you


----------



## Mrskg

Just got bloods done get result tomorrow and go from there x nurse was really nice says she hates digitals Ive to ignore yesterdays one and I've not to give up hope x unfortunately can't ignore digi test and have no hope left xx I'd have prob gave same advice she did like spotting may be late implantation etc etc but think I know deep down it's over Xxx


----------



## debzie

:hugs:Mrs kg.


----------



## collie_crazy

Let us know how you get on :hugs: Thinking of you x


----------



## Mammatotwo

I am so sorry mrskg :hugs::hugs:

keepthefaith -Congrats

Can I please join. I had my first loss in May this year at 11 weeks my due date would of been 9th December. I was really hoping to be pregnant by then as the whole due date really breaks my heart. Sadly I only have one last shot to be pregnant by that date and that is this cycle. 
It took us 11 months to get pregnant that time. I thought it would be a while again, so I felt so lucky when I got a BFP in August. I was so hopeful even after the loss and was so greatful. That pregnancy ended 6 days after my first BFP. That baby would have been due 23rd April.
So here I am. Waiting and hoping that I get a bfp this month so when the 9th Dec comes, I will not feel so lost and hopeless. 

:dust:


----------



## NZ TTC

hey - is it too late to join? I really like the idea of this thread. I had my MC of my 1st pregnancy on 9th september. Due date was 28 april 2012. Straight away I knew it would be important for me to be pregnant again before the due date. Got my first BFN yesterday, so on to the next cycle. I seem to have very long cycles too, which means fewer chances in between now and then - though hopefully the mc was a factor in that and it might change. Would love the support of this group while we try. Good luck to all of you! x


----------



## Mrskg

Blood test negative and bleeding now so no 3rd time lucky for me :cry: devastated :cry:


----------



## Srbjbex

Mrskg said:


> Blood test negative and bleeding now so no 3rd time lucky for me :cry: devastated :cry:

Mrskg - I am so so sorry! :hugs::hugs:

Huge hugs to you x


----------



## Twinkie210

Mrskg said:


> Blood test negative and bleeding now so no 3rd time lucky for me :cry: devastated :cry:

:hugs: Did your Dr. say if they were going to run any tests to find out why you have had so many MC's?


----------



## Mrskg

She said they'd refer me if I wanted to but would take months and the fact I háve 3 girls already (17 13 & 4) there's prob nothing wrong just one of these things no sure what to do at the moment xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I'm so sorry Mrskg. I'd wait a wee while and see how you feel before you decide whether to get referred or not. It might take a while but it might also be the difference between having a 4th mc or having a sticky baby.


----------



## Twinkie210

Mrskg said:


> She said they'd refer me if I wanted to but would take months and the fact I háve 3 girls already (17 13 & 4) there's prob nothing wrong just one of these things no sure what to do at the moment xxx

I hate when Dr.'s say it's just one of those things. 3 MC's would be very bad luck, if that is what it is! I would think that they would atleast do some blood tests... the problem could be something simple like problems with hormones and would be easy to correct.

But the fact that you do have 3 healthy children does make it more likely that you will carry another child to term.

:hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

hi ladies just checking in to see how you are all doing :flower:

MrsKg - Iam so so sorry, i really hope you get some answers when you feel ready to :hugs::hugs:

Iam cd16 been sticking to the SMEP iam expecting to ov anywhere between 2moro and thurs so to be on the safe side will bd eveynight till thurs then back to every other night after that.

Last night while getting washed and ready for bed i checked cm, it was slightly egg white but had a very light pink tinge to it, (no pains cramps or discomfort) ive never had that before mid cycle has anyone else experienced this???? iam really wet today but still no good amounts of ewcm that id be hoping for to indicate ov approching :wacko:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarasparra

Am so sorry Mrskg, sending you hugs.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hello Girlies :hi:
I am sooo sorry I haven't been on in days!!
I have been extremely busy!!
Sorry I cannot reply to you all individually :nope: 

Congratulations keepthefaith :happydance: a H&H 9 months to you!! :hugs: x x

I am soooo sorry for you Mrskg :hugs: :hugs: I don't know what to say except please stay strong hunny :hugs: When I was third time pregnant - I kept telling myself 3rd time lucky but unfortunately not :nope: I do hope you get the answers and support you need :hugs: xxxxx

Welcome to the new comers as well :hi: I hope this thread helps you all :hugs:
Mammatotwo you have the same due date as me!! :hugs: xx


----------



## jessy1101

Mrskg said:


> She said they'd refer me if I wanted to but would take months and the fact I háve 3 girls already (17 13 & 4) there's prob nothing wrong just one of these things no sure what to do at the moment xxx

Im so sorry Mrskg it s a stoopid situation where u cant help but feel lost. Everyone is here for u but i know ur a tuff cookie and wont b down too long. It will get better promiss!! Ohh did u find ur reading from Mesina spot on?? Mine freaked me out big time!!!

How r all u ladies doing today? News? Symptoms? Somebody poas right now while reading this?? Lololol


----------



## xxxjessxxx

> How r all u ladies doing today? News? Symptoms? Somebody poas right now while reading this?? Lololol

Im alright hunny - how are you?
I have quite a few symptoms lately - but trying not to get too excited.
What about you, any symptoms?
AF is due in 4 days - I'm tempted to go to Tesco's and buy their own brand one. But because they are only for the day of your period due I think it would get me down if it was BFN but it's playing on my mind whether to test or not :shrug: x


----------



## debzie

Hello ladiez 10 dpo and tested bfn just used fmu that i had kept awaiting the postie delivering my ics. I am a tiny bit gutted as i have so many symptoms and my chart looks awesome if I do say. so myself.

jess superdrugs own brand are cheap and 10 miu. asda own are 15 miu. x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Bless debzie - are they IC's you used then?
I gave up on them, I only ever get ridiculously faint lines that you have to hold up in a certain light, and they only ever got to a decent faint line at 15dpo, and by then I already get a nice :bfp: on another test lol, so yeah IC's aren't for me any more!
So don't give up! They really aren't reliable - I do so hope this will be everyones month!!
I can't go to Superdrug today, tomorrow but Thursday I can. SO the only option at the moment is Tesco's but I don't know whether to wait to stop the disappointment :shrug: (dear me lol, this is coming from me who usually starts testing from 7dpo and tests about 3-4times a day :blush: ..and I've held out this long already :haha: am i feeling alright??!) xx


----------



## debzie

Jess well done. for holding out it was getting the best of me. I bought the ICS mainly to serve my need to.pose pot believe me I would spend a fortune. I have a Tesco digital on standby of i ever reach 14 dpo again as i have a 13 day lp.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks :hug: I really have amazed myself, although the craving to poas is getting quite strong now :haha:
I know what you mean about IC's solving the poas addiction though lol - just remember, they are IC's so don't be too down about it :thumbup: x x


----------



## ickle pand

What make are your IC's Debzie? Mine are One Step. I know some people use Wondfo's and I just wondered if one was better than the other. I just bought 50 of them though so it'll be a while before I buy any more lol!

Oh and I have a Boots digi set aside just in case too :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

If it helps, I've used both :)
I used Wondfo though, the month I didn't get pregnant so can't judge on that :dohh: but one step are the ones I used most and found they give rather very faint lines :nope: x x


----------



## Twinkie210

I had EWCM yesterday so me an DH DTD. I am pretty sure that O is still at least 4 days away, because my OPKs are still -, but I couldn't pass up EWCM! Today is the day I started my progesterone... I am hoping it helps lengthen my LP! We'll see!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Fx'd Twinkie!! Could it be possible you O but you missed the surge with the OPK's?
I hope you catch that eggy :spermy: aaaaannd that progesterone works wonders for you :hugs: x


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> Fx'd Twinkie!! Could it be possible you O but you missed the surge with the OPK's?
> I hope you catch that eggy :spermy: aaaaannd that progesterone works wonders for you :hugs: x

I don't think I have O'd yet, because my temps are still down. I don't know if the dosage of progesterone I am taking will effect my BBT or not. I am going to take it at breakfast time so I will have almost a day before I take my BBT. We'll see this is all new to me! The early EWCM is normal for me, so I expect to O around Saturday, but me an DH are gonna try to keep BDing all this week just in case.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks for you support everyone it really means a lot x

Jessy1101 yeah her reading was great she sees dec being my month I so hope she is right!

Good luck and lots of babydust all round x

I will not be testing again till at least over a week late even though I'd prob know myself if I had another loss I'd rather not get excited over a bfp for it to be taken away a week later I really hope I can be strong and stick to this plan xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Twinkie - I just found this on FF about progesterone supplements.



> How will taking progesterone supplements affect my chart?
> First, you should talk to your doctor before taking any kind of hormonal supplement. Any kind of progesterone that you take or apply is likely to raise your temperatures on your chart. Once you are taking progesterone, it is hard to tell whether your temperatures are high due to ovulation, pregnancy or to the progesterone you are taking. When you are taking hormonal supplements of any kind, your doctor is the person to consult about what is happening with your cycle.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Progesterone-Supplements-Effect-on-Chart.html


----------



## Twinkie210

ickle pand said:


> Twinkie - I just found this on FF about progesterone supplements.
> 
> 
> 
> How will taking progesterone supplements affect my chart?
> First, you should talk to your doctor before taking any kind of hormonal supplement. Any kind of progesterone that you take or apply is likely to raise your temperatures on your chart. Once you are taking progesterone, it is hard to tell whether your temperatures are high due to ovulation, pregnancy or to the progesterone you are taking. When you are taking hormonal supplements of any kind, your doctor is the person to consult about what is happening with your cycle.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Progesterone-Supplements-Effect-on-Chart.htmlClick to expand...

Thanks so much for this info! I use FF, but I didn't ever read this. My Dr. definately knows about the progesterone (he prescribed it LOL). I am only taking it once a day, so I guess in the morning I will see how much it effects my temps. Hopefully I will still be able to tell when I O by a higher temp shift, but I guess this is kind of trial and error for me!


----------



## ickle pand

No problem at all! FF is usually my first port of call to search for anything I'm not sure of. DH laughs at me because I'm always researching and googling things :)


----------



## debzie

Mrskg thanks for stopping in have been thinking of you today. X

Ickle my tests are the thicker blue handle one step the ones withthe plain blue handle not hcg wrote on them...as an expert i know there are a few one step around lol. I rate both the ones I have and wondofo. Wondofo were giving me a positive result when all the rest were negative when I was testing for my bfn after the last loss.


----------



## ickle pand

Lol thanks for that Debzie. Mine don't have HCG on them either and I think they're the thicker ones, so it sounds like we've got the same ones.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Twinkie210 said:


> xxxjessxxx said:
> 
> 
> Fx'd Twinkie!! Could it be possible you O but you missed the surge with the OPK's?
> I hope you catch that eggy :spermy: aaaaannd that progesterone works wonders for you :hugs: x
> 
> I don't think I have O'd yet, because my temps are still down. I don't know if the dosage of progesterone I am taking will effect my BBT or not. I am going to take it at breakfast time so I will have almost a day before I take my BBT. We'll see this is all new to me! The early EWCM is normal for me, so I expect to O around Saturday, but me an DH are gonna try to keep BDing all this week just in case.Click to expand...

Ah oh right - well it's good that you and DH are atleast :sex: all week so then hopefully you can't miss it!!! Fx'd!! xx


----------



## jessy1101

Thankfully i've got my O today at CD13 so nuttin abnormal with that. 1DPO tomorrow...what's a somewhat resonable day to test? I know it variates and depends on each time and etc etc. I'm just curous as to what wouldnt make me sound cray-cray. 8dpo? Maybe closer to 10? 

Bahhhhh as if holding out to freakin 14dpo is easy damnit grrrrr..


----------



## debzie

Jessy I usually start at 6 dpo even though I know better and implantation Doesnot occur until between 6-11 dpo then hcg taked at least 2 days to get into the bloodstream and of course hcg doubling time of 24-48 hours. Held off this cycle until.yesterday 9 dpo that's my record this te round ttc.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Thankfully i've got my O today at CD13 so nuttin abnormal with that. 1DPO tomorrow...what's a somewhat resonable day to test? I know it variates and depends on each time and etc etc. I'm just curous as to what wouldnt make me sound cray-cray. 8dpo? Maybe closer to 10?
> 
> Bahhhhh as if holding out to freakin 14dpo is easy damnit grrrrr..

I think 10 dpo is reasonable, but you know me, I caved and tested at 9dpo and was all upset. I always think that testing early will ease my mind, but then all I worry about is if it was a false BFN.


----------



## ickle pand

I always test early 7 or 8DPO but I need to stop taking my arthritis medication as soon as I get a BFP, so that's my justification. As if I needed any lol!


----------



## Twinkie210

Woohooo I just got a :) on my digital OPK. I guess I know what me and DH are going to do tonight!


----------



## threebirds

Twinkie210 said:


> Woohooo I just got a :) on my digital OPK. I guess I know what me and DH are going to do tonight!

Excellent!! Have a good night ;-)

xx babydust


----------



## Twinkie210

I made DH BD last night too, because I had EWCM, and I kept saying there is no way I will O this early, but lets do it anyway. Glad we did now! I guess we will DTD the next few nights too!


----------



## collie_crazy

Yay Twinks thats great! An early O for you, right?


----------



## breakingdawn

I am new here, wanted to pop in and say hello. We have been trying to conceive a sibling for my daughter since May of this year. In August I was so happy to see my BFP but it started out very rough. My HPT lines stayed faint until maybe a week after AF was due and I knew something wasn't right as I knew exactly when I O'd and we never BD'd past that time (to rule out a late possible O). After 2 ER trips, one D&C (which no pregnancy tissue was found), I was rushed to the ER one last time with what would be surgery for an ectopic pregnancy and loss of my right tube. :( We weren't expecting to be able to try again until January but at my post op appointment my doctor said my remaining tube and both ovaries looked great and we could try again after my first cycle. Well, my first cycle was October 5th and I ovulated right on time, around CD 16. I am now in my first 2ww since my loss. I know it will take us longer to get pregnant now and I will be SO scared when I see that BFP again but I really hope it happens for us before my angel's due date, April 16, 2012.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## mom22boys

Mine would have been due May 15 2012


----------



## xxxjessxxx

breakingdawn said:


> I am new here, wanted to pop in and say hello. We have been trying to conceive a sibling for my daughter since May of this year. In August I was so happy to see my BFP but it started out very rough. My HPT lines stayed faint until maybe a week after AF was due and I knew something wasn't right as I knew exactly when I O'd and we never BD'd past that time (to rule out a late possible O). After 2 ER trips, one D&C (which no pregnancy tissue was found), I was rushed to the ER one last time with what would be surgery for an ectopic pregnancy and loss of my right tube. :( We weren't expecting to be able to try again until January but at my post op appointment my doctor said my remaining tube and both ovaries looked great and we could try again after my first cycle. Well, my first cycle was October 5th and I ovulated right on time, around CD 16. I am now in my first 2ww since my loss. I know it will take us longer to get pregnant now and I will be SO scared when I see that BFP again but I really hope it happens for us before my angel's due date, April 16, 2012.
> 
> Thanks for reading.

:hi: welcome hun - i hope your coping well :hugs:
Sorry for your loss and things :flower:
Fx'd you get another BFP for you hunny :hugs: x x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

mom22boys said:


> Mine would have been due May 15 2012

hey hunny :hi:
Sorry for your loss :hugs:
are you back onto TTC then? xx


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> Yay Twinks thats great! An early O for you, right?

Yup wayyy early for me! I don't want to count my chickens just yet, I will have to wait and see if I actually O first.


----------



## Twinkie210

breakingdawn said:


> I am new here, wanted to pop in and say hello. We have been trying to conceive a sibling for my daughter since May of this year. In August I was so happy to see my BFP but it started out very rough. My HPT lines stayed faint until maybe a week after AF was due and I knew something wasn't right as I knew exactly when I O'd and we never BD'd past that time (to rule out a late possible O). After 2 ER trips, one D&C (which no pregnancy tissue was found), I was rushed to the ER one last time with what would be surgery for an ectopic pregnancy and loss of my right tube. :( We weren't expecting to be able to try again until January but at my post op appointment my doctor said my remaining tube and both ovaries looked great and we could try again after my first cycle. Well, my first cycle was October 5th and I ovulated right on time, around CD 16. I am now in my first 2ww since my loss. I know it will take us longer to get pregnant now and I will be SO scared when I see that BFP again but I really hope it happens for us before my angel's due date, April 16, 2012.
> 
> Thanks for reading.

So sorry for you loss!:hugs: Hopefully you will catch a break and it won't take that long to conceive. I have been working on #2 since February with a MC in August. Good Luck!


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks for the welcome ladies! AF is due for me in about a week, woke up to light cramps. Fun Fun! :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls, how are you doing?? where are all of you on your cycles, i bringing dust for all of ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

No problem breakingdawn - so are cramps usual for you? x

Hey keepthefaith - how are you? what symptoms you getting now then? :) x


----------



## breakingdawn

Cramps one week before AF is not too usual but this is only my second upcoming cycle with one tube so who knows what is usual for me anymore. :( Since 4 DPO I've had (sorry tmi coming) awful gas and super hungry. I feel like I am starving the minute I am done eating. I've also had very vivid/scary dreams the past two nights, but it could be anxiety. I had these same symptoms back in August when I got pregnant with my ectopic but I KNOW it is WAY too early for any pregnancy signs. If some super miracle did occur this month I wouldn't implant for at least another day or two at the earliest I am sure. I think my body is just trying to be mean and play tricks.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hmm, I remember having aaawwwful gas with my first pregnancy :blush:
I have the past few days too but it's gone today :)
I sooo hope this is it for you - and it's never too early for pregnancy symptoms, honestly when I was first pregnant I had symptoms from about 3dpo - 10dpo, then they disappeared. I thought I was out. Then about 14dpo they picked up again. So dont give up!


----------



## breakingdawn

I just expect it to take us the average 6 months + now since I am short one tube. I have heard stories of women getting pregnant in their first or second cycle after an ectopic and tube loss, but it's very rare. So, I just can't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mrskg

Hi everyone, I'm thinking I might take this month off give my body time to recover but other half of me saying don't be silly this might be your month x any opinions??? xxxxjessxxxx I know you have now had 4 losses did you take any month off in between? Xxx

I'm seeing my regular spiritualist medium on the 9th but I will have ov by then so that's not going to help me out for this month but the reading I got from mesina says I do need to recover an dec will be my month although she never mentioned my chemical mcs I've had the past 2 months I'm just so unsure what's the best thing to do x I know none of you can tell me what to do I just want your opinions on what you might do if in my position x thanks x


----------



## Mrskg

breakingdawn said:


> I just expect it to take us the average 6 months + now since I am short one tube. I have heard stories of women getting pregnant in their first or second cycle after an ectopic and tube loss, but it's very rare. So, I just can't get my hopes up.

I'm so sorry for your loss I hope you are one of the lucky ones to fall quickly xxx


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks, me too. Kinda scary. It only took us 2 months to conceive my daughter and 3 months to conceive when it was ectopic. If it takes longer than 6 months I will be quite discouraged. :(


----------



## Mrskg

I seem to have no problem conceiving it's making it sticky that seems to be the problem right now but as I have 3 daughters already I know I can do it xxx baby dust all round oh and some sticky dust xxxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mrskg said:


> Hi everyone, I'm thinking I might take this month off give my body time to recover but other half of me saying don't be silly this might be your month x any opinions??? xxxxjessxxxx I know you have now had 4 losses did you take any month off in between? Xxx
> 
> I'm seeing my regular spiritualist medium on the 9th but I will have ov by then so that's not going to help me out for this month but the reading I got from mesina says I do need to recover an dec will be my month although she never mentioned my chemical mcs I've had the past 2 months I'm just so unsure what's the best thing to do x I know none of you can tell me what to do I just want your opinions on what you might do if in my position x thanks x

Hey hunny, It's such a hard decision to make.
When you miscarry your body has contractions, hence the reasons sometimes it is rather painful. My first miscarriage at 9weeks I was in agony! The others I had a few cramps and not so severe.
But after a miscarriage, like as if you had given birth - your uterus muscles are soft. That's why it's sometimes common to have numerous miscarriages all in close range sometimes. I researched it before and wasn't sure about my decision. At the end of it though I figured what if I miss a month and that was going to be *my* month. I also thought, if my body isn't ready to be pregnant yet it simply wont get pregnant.
Here's how my months went.Started NTNP in January. In March I began TTC and caught the egg that month :) In May I miscarried :sadangel: AF arrived 10 days late, we we're having sex that month but didn't catch that egg. My next cycle I caught baby no.2, but miscarried in July. In August I decided no TTC and to give my body a rest. Come September and October I continued trying, but had a miscarriage with them two too.
This month I really had to re-think everything out - could I go through with this pain again? Should I give my body a rest? But I decided, I shall try again. I know if I had another one that would relly crack me, then I would consider waiting until January - a new year, a new start. BUT the due date for my first miscarriage is coming up too soon, and I know I could not call it off as even though it's cracked my heart into pieces at times, even though I get so down and depressed with it all - it would help heal some of that if I got a :bfp: So, the want for a bfp overruns the pain with it all. However come the end of this month bfp or bfn, I shall be going to my Dr's. Have yours looked into anything yet? x x x
Please keep strong though hun, please please do. I know it doesn't seem like it at the moment but there is that light at the end of the tunnel, you just have to take one step at a time, keep your head high and you'll find that light :flower: ... x x x ... :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

breakingdawn said:


> Thanks, me too. Kinda scary. It only took us 2 months to conceive my daughter and 3 months to conceive when it was ectopic. If it takes longer than 6 months I will be quite discouraged. :(

Just remember that the time average time for someone with no fertility problems is a year. I know my GP wouldn't refer me to the FS before then and I did have known problems (PCOS and endometriosis). I hope it happens for you soon, as I know how soul destroying it can be trying month after month.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Goood Morning Ladies :hi:
Anyone got any fancy plans today??
How are you all feeling?
I am going to town today as I have 2 interviews :) But Im going to buy some tests while Im there as waiting until 12dpo is amazing for me :) So yeah, I am going to give in!
Anyone know what Answer tests are like? I've heard and seen they are like First Response, but I can get Answer ones in town for 4.99 for a 2 pack xx


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry I've never used Answer ones before, I usually just use my £10 for 50 IC's lol! Though I did use a Boots digital to confirm my BFP cos I couldn't believe my eyes and I have the second one put aside for next time.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I chose not to get IC's this month but wish I had now :dohh:
Thanks for answering though hun. maybe I'll give them a go and see what they are like :thumbup: x


----------



## ickle pand

I've got the 10(whatever the unit is) ones which are the most sensitive you can buy and so far so good. I get them from Amazon usually :)


----------



## Mrskg

Hiya I think asda tesco and superdrugs own tests are great and price good as well I have went through 50 one step ic's at 10miu an not one have came up positive even when digi did xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Really? That's crazy. You'd think in this day and age they could develop something more reliable. Mind you, we wouldn't buy as many if they were more reliable and didn't give us evaps!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I think I am 1dpo today (praying I am actually :)) I had a temp spike today, but it could either be from O or from the progesterone I am taking :( but I took the meds on Tuesday and I didn't have a temp spike yesterday morning, so hopefully the temp is really from O. It is going to be a long 2WW!


----------



## confusedprego

FX'd it stays up!! I'm CD8 today. I'm going away to a conference until Saturday so I think I'm going to start my OPKs when I get back on Saturday (CD10), I'm so excited! I didn't O until CD16 or 17 last month so I'm thinking that will be early enough to start using them. I am going to bring them just in case I get too antsy (or get CM) so I don't miss it! Although I'll be away from DH anyway but it will still be good to know that we're not missing it. 

yay :)


----------



## heavyheart

hi to the new ladies :flower: sorry for your losses, you'l have a great support on here all these ladies are fabby.

Mrskg - I hope your keeping well and each day becomes a little better :hugs: i hope you are able to make the decision on that is best for you about ttc straight away or to take a break :flower: as you said no one here can tell you what to choose but we are all here to support you every step of the way whatever you do decide :hugs::hugs:

Twinkie210 - I hope you ovulated and catch that egg!! :hugs: have everything crossed for you. We are the same i think i also ov yesterday or poss tuesday :happydance:. 

xxxjessxxx - Goodluck with the testing :happydance::happydance: really hope u get ur bfp xx

AFM - Iam cd 19 and 1 possibly 2dpo, having an emotional day today, my best friend who lives next door is in hospital having her baby boy today, so excited for her and to finally get to see him but iam so nervous and anxious about going in to the hospital 2moro. I went out this morning and bought newborn outfits, pj's , hats and mits for him and it felt nice but i had waves of sadness as i would have been 30weeks on sun :cry: Iam trying to stay positive though and concentrate on making our rainbow it would be sooooo fantastic to get my bfp this cycle. We chose to do SMEP we dtd cd 8,10,12,13,14,15 and 18. We had to miss out cd16 and 17 because dh was overnights at work. Iam hoping this has been enough


----------



## Twinkie210

So sorry about going to the hospital to visit your friends baby... I know how tough it can be! I realized earlier this week that I would have been 20 weeks on Sunday :( I had a bit of a cry and was able to move past it (although I might feel different on Sunday). I should have a little bump and be getting an U/S, not tracking O and waiting to test...

But I was able to make it through a whole support group meeting without crying! (First time for me!) It still breaks my heart to think about what I lost, but at least I feel in control of my emotions now.


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well today. Anyone close to testing? 6 DPO here and light cramps along with annoying CM (ew sorry TMI I know). My face has not broken out yet and it usually breaks out one week before AF is due. When I got pregnant in August my face was super clear, I knew something was up. If it's not broken out by the weekend my body is officially playing a cruel trick on me! Still super gassy too (fun for the DH)! lol I'm in my 1ww now... if no major AF signs/spotting I'll test Wednesday of next week, the day she is due. Getting a little nervous... kinda just waiting for my face to break out! The cramping could go either way. I guess I am close to what would be implantation time. A super miracle would be nice but I am not getting my hopes up! In fact I think a BFP this soon might terrify me at this point!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies I do hope your all ok.
Did test with diluted urine and got super faint/barely there line :dohh: would try posting it if I had a better camera but it's extremely faint and my phone camera won't pick that up. Tempted to do another soon :blush:
Will definitely do one tomorrow morning though.
Has anyone else tested? :flower: x x


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> Hey ladies I do hope your all ok.
> Did test with diluted urine and got super faint/barely there line :dohh: would try posting it if I had a better camera but it's extremely faint and my phone camera won't pick that up. Tempted to do another soon :blush:
> Will definitely do one tomorrow morning though.
> Has anyone else tested? :flower: x x

OOOooo Jess! that is exciting! I hope it is darker using FMU!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Twinkie210 said:


> xxxjessxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I do hope your all ok.
> Did test with diluted urine and got super faint/barely there line :dohh: would try posting it if I had a better camera but it's extremely faint and my phone camera won't pick that up. Tempted to do another soon :blush:
> Will definitely do one tomorrow morning though.
> Has anyone else tested? :flower: x x
> 
> OOOooo Jess! that is exciting! I hope it is darker using FMU!Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs:
It's sooooo light though, sometimes I think there's pink and other times I don't :nope:
Just an annoying waiting game now!
I was talking to OH last night tho, and I said I think I'm pregnant. He knows whenever I've said that I have been so yeah :wacko: I just feel it again, and my :holly: have gone huuuuge and soooo sore :blush: But anyway, while I was talking to OH I said, I'm excited because chances are Im right again, but then Im terrified because I really don't want to bleed again :nope: and it was at that point I started getting all teary and began crying :cry: But yeah, Im just so so scared :nope:


----------



## breakingdawn

xxxjessxxx said:


> Hey ladies I do hope your all ok.
> Did test with diluted urine and got super faint/barely there line :dohh: would try posting it if I had a better camera but it's extremely faint and my phone camera won't pick that up. Tempted to do another soon :blush:
> Will definitely do one tomorrow morning though.
> Has anyone else tested? :flower: x x

Praying it's your BFP! :flower:


----------



## Twinkie210

xxxjessxxx said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxxjessxxx said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I do hope your all ok.
> Did test with diluted urine and got super faint/barely there line :dohh: would try posting it if I had a better camera but it's extremely faint and my phone camera won't pick that up. Tempted to do another soon :blush:
> Will definitely do one tomorrow morning though.
> Has anyone else tested? :flower: x x
> 
> OOOooo Jess! that is exciting! I hope it is darker using FMU!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs:
> It's sooooo light though, sometimes I think there's pink and other times I don't :nope:
> Just an annoying waiting game now!
> I was talking to OH last night tho, and I said I think I'm pregnant. He knows whenever I've said that I have been so yeah :wacko: I just feel it again, and my :holly: have gone huuuuge and soooo sore :blush: But anyway, while I was talking to OH I said, I'm excited because chances are Im right again, but then Im terrified because I really don't want to bleed again :nope: and it was at that point I started getting all teary and began crying :cry: But yeah, Im just so so scared :nope:Click to expand...

If you confirm you BFP tomorrow I would call your Dr. and see if they can do some blood tests. It seems like there has to be something they can do differently this time around!


----------



## Srbjbex

Well I am not meant to be TTC at the moment as its my first cycle since mc so officially we are waiting till Af arrives. But we have BD'd twice this month so technically it is possible (I think I could feel when I O'd from cramps but wasnt monitoring so mot sure - but on that basis I think we Bd'd at O time).

So its a bit of a cheeky one for me this month. 

So I think I am currently about 10dpo, BUT I have promided myself I WILL NOT TEST before 4th November, because I know the first cycle after MC is squiffy and who knows. 4th Nov is my birthday so if no AF by then I have told myself I will test as a birthday present.

My boobs actually feel tender in the way they normally do before AF, so from what they are telling me is AF is prob going to arrive about Monday (the witch on Halloween hey!) 

Either way I dont mind this cycle - if :witch: comes then it means we can start TTC again, and if it doesnt then I still have hope for a :bfp:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Twinkie: Yeah, I have told OH that. That as soon as I get a BFP, even if it is a faint one - I am going straight to the Dr's!

Breakingdawn: Thanks hunny :flower: Dust to us all!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## breakingdawn

*rolls around in the baby dust*! AF is 6 days away, no acne and no moodiness which is so unusual for me, unless I am pregnant. Maybe this weekend I will see those two things and I can chill out! LOL


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha I like the rolling :haha:
I think this could actually be your month!! Why couldn't it be? ;)
Have some hope hunny - it isn't over until the witch shows ya'know ;)


----------



## breakingdawn

If my egg did make it down my only tube (left tube) then the chance could be as good as any other month, you are right. Problem is I have no idea if it made it down that tube or not! Conceiving with only one tube is hard... I did feel some pain on my left side (good side) during O but I also had pains on my right side too. So, at this point I have no idea.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies, havent checked in for quite some time! On to cycle 2 for me since m/c. I'm cycle day 3. DH is already complaining of the "pressure" to make a baby! So, he will be trying the "relaxed" approach while I am SSing, checking CM, and using OPK's! Problem is, I never initiated the:sex:before, so I know he'll know I'm up to something! :haha:
Hoping for a Thanksgiving BFP! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha bless - just go for it kozmikkitten, fx'd you'll get that bfp :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies, I did another test :dohh:
Still got a line that's hardly there - but it's more 'there' than the other one so who knows :)
I sooo hope we all get BFP's this month too or the next few months atleats - then we could all be bump buddies :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

breakingdawn said:


> If my egg did make it down my only tube (left tube) then the chance could be as good as any other month, you are right. Problem is I have no idea if it made it down that tube or not! Conceiving with only one tube is hard... I did feel some pain on my left side (good side) during O but I also had pains on my right side too. So, at this point I have no idea.

Well hope and pray hun that your bodies done everything A* this month :thumbup: Have faith and trust in your body :hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

xxxjessxxx - so excited to c that bfp!!!! will be stalking :flower:

breakingdawn - good luck fx xx


----------



## debzie

Xxxjessxxx really hope it is your bfp and it will get darker tomorrow. I tested again today and got bfn, even gave in and did my digi in a moment of weakness. 12 dpo and have too many symptoms it just not fair and my temps are up. See what happens tomorrow as i usually have a 13-14 day lp.


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies. I hope we all get our holiday BFP's! As for me, still no signs of PMS/acne, etc. Hopefully all of our Halloween activities this weekend will keep my mind busy!


----------



## lomelly

mind if I join you all? :flower: I'm hoping for a BFP before May .. baby dust xx


----------



## Jewel33

I'm also hoping to get BFP soon good luck and baby dust to you all :dust:

:angel: MMC Oct 5, 2011


----------



## B&LsMom

YAY xxxjessxxx----Keep us updated!!!


----------



## sarasparra

Ooh, haven't been on for a while as we have been in Italy looking at wedding venues :wedding: :happydance:

Sounds like there could be some BFPs coming soon which is great news, am stalking the thread lots!

We're NTNP this month, or at least that was the plan but have peed on a few OPKs just see what is going on but nothing yet. I had a faint line earlier in the week but think that was still HcG in my system as has gone blank again now and am fairly sure I've not ovulated yet.

Can't wait for either AF to come or to get a positive OPK so that I know what is going on - all this waiting is driving me bonkers :headspin:

Keep us posted ladies on how you're all getting on, sending lots of babydust to you all x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

debzie said:


> Xxxjessxxx really hope it is your bfp and it will get darker tomorrow. I tested again today and got bfn, even gave in and did my digi in a moment of weakness. 12 dpo and have too many symptoms it just not fair and my temps are up. See what happens tomorrow as i usually have a 13-14 day lp.

Thanks hun Im clutching at straws! I had looads of symptoms too but today they've pretty much gone :nope:
I soo hope this is it for you though hun, I really do :flower:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

lomelly said:


> mind if I join you all? :flower: I'm hoping for a BFP before May .. baby dust xx

Of course not! Welcome lomelly :) Hope your coping ok :flower:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

sarasparra said:


> Ooh, haven't been on for a while as we have been in Italy looking at wedding venues :wedding: :happydance:
> 
> Sounds like there could be some BFPs coming soon which is great news, am stalking the thread lots!
> 
> We're NTNP this month, or at least that was the plan but have peed on a few OPKs just see what is going on but nothing yet. I had a faint line earlier in the week but think that was still HcG in my system as has gone blank again now and am fairly sure I've not ovulated yet.
> 
> Can't wait for either AF to come or to get a positive OPK so that I know what is going on - all this waiting is driving me bonkers :headspin:
> 
> Keep us posted ladies on how you're all getting on, sending lots of babydust to you all x

Eeek - wedding?? Italy?? Your sooo lucky! Hope you've seen some lovely places :)
It sure does-hopefully you can get some answers for yourself lol! x x


----------



## debzie

Well another BFN for me this morning and temps are down so my chart is no longer looking as promising. CM is more watery too which is another indicator the witch would like to join me for the Halloween celebrations. Will keep you posted today. x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh Debzie dont be too down though :hugs:
I read in a thread a few days ago actually that a woman got her bfp but her temps went down and was really worried as she thought AF was going to get her, but other women posted saying it had happened to quite a few of them and it's fine. Don't want to give false hope but it isn't over just yet :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, 7 DPO and AF like cramps and back pain. No acne or moodiness.... Yet!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Eek it's sounding promising for you debzie!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Well ladies, I think it's official to announce a bfp :)
I've tested throughout the day :wacko: lol, and they are getting more stronger and more pinker :) They are still faint (which scares me because AF is due tomorrow and Im scared that maybe because their faint it will result in a chemical :nope: ) But if I haven't bled over the weekend I shall be ringing the Dr's first thing monday :) Fx'd i dont bleed!
I am determined to remain optimistic (for once)
I sooo hope we get more bfp's ladies!!! :dust: :dust: dust to all you brave wonderful ladies :dust: :dust:


----------



## jessy1101

xxxjessxxx said:


> Well ladies, I think it's official to announce a bfp :)
> I've tested throughout the day :wacko: lol, and they are getting more stronger and more pinker :) They are still faint (which scares me because AF is due tomorrow and Im scared that maybe because their faint it will result in a chemical :nope: ) But if I haven't bled over the weekend I shall be ringing the Dr's first thing monday :) Fx'd i dont bleed!
> I am determined to remain optimistic (for once)
> I sooo hope we get more bfp's ladies!!! :dust: :dust: dust to all you brave wonderful ladies :dust: :dust:

Yay Jess!!! Really really hoping that AF doesnt show up for u girly! I'm guessing FMU tomorrow might give u an even better line! :happydance:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yes fx'd!! Except I keep waking up about 5am needing a wee and never test so I end up using 2nd FMU lol :wacko: x x


----------



## jessy1101

xxxjessxxx said:


> Yes fx'd!! Except I keep waking up about 5am needing a wee and never test so I end up using 2nd FMU lol :wacko: x x

LOL step away for the toilet when u dont have a stick in hand LOL


----------



## xxxjessxxx

:rofl: ahhahahaha good advice :thumbup: :haha: x x


----------



## jessy1101

You have to admit it's logical advice LOL.

It's nice focussing on somebody else's symptoms for a change lol. How r u? R u feeling positive? Anything whacky body wise today? R u using the cheapy tests or the FRER ones?? Details!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

It is logical - but OH gets annoyed if I wake him anyway, so if I was scooting around or wasting time with a test he'd get annoyed :haha:
Hah bless. I am feeling positive weirdly enough :wacko: scared it'll be an even more punch in the face though if i do bleed :nope:
Hmm, no except my boobs are sore, and Im very tired lol. Nothing else really :shrug: Ohh and I keep eating loooads of Caramel Nibbles :blush: Probably not good but that's all I seem to pretty much eat, even though I've never really liked Caramel :haha: x x
How about you? x

Edit. sorry, i was using clear and simple at first. Then used the Answer brand,m which are pretty much the same as FRER's, used Tesco ones now too and yeah all lines :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg jess congrats!!!!! Let us know how it goes!!!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Jess, big congrats to you. :) Hope we see more holiday BFP's soon. <3


----------



## Srbjbex

Amazing news, congratulations Jess!!! Stick bean, stick!! Xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Jess!


----------



## debzie

congratulations jess.

Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats jess! Stick little bean, stick!!'


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies. Another bfn this morning so now just waiting for the witch. Think she will arrive soon as I have the gut wrenching cramps allready. Don't think she will be kind to me this cycle same as last. Least i know im back to normal. Will keep you posted.


----------



## heavyheart

xxxjessxxx aw congratulations!!:hugs::hugs: wishing you a h&h 9months everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Twinkie210

debzie said:


> Hi ladies. Another bfn this morning so now just waiting for the witch. Think she will arrive soon as I have the gut wrenching cramps allready. Don't think she will be kind to me this cycle same as last. Least i know im back to normal. Will keep you posted.

Sorry to hear. FX'd for you next month!


----------



## debzie

Thanks twinkle but oh is working away until 24 th nov and I will ov way before that...so december will definatly be my month it has to be as my due date was the 11 th Jan. X


----------



## Twinkie210

debzie said:


> Thanks twinkle but oh is working away until 24 th nov and I will ov way before that...so december will definatly be my month it has to be as my due date was the 11 th Jan. X

Ugh! That stinks! OK FX'd for December then!:winkwink:


----------



## breakingdawn

8 DPO today and still some cramping/back pain.. no major acne OR bad mood yet, so weird. Oh well. I did notice a TINY little red dot on the toilet tissue this morning but it could have been nothing. Me spotting before AF is not unheard of.... usually it's a day or two before, not 4... but I am not going to read in to it. :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies! 
Debzie, I still think it sounds like your in for the chance, anyway I do like the sound of your optimism for December being your month :D You go girlie!!
Hope all you other ladies are ok - how are you all feeling? Got any nice plans for the weekend?
Thank you so much for all your congratulations :cloud9:
Well AF was due today, I ALWAYS bleed in the morning, the latest was 11am. Unless obviously I have miscarriages/chemicals. I usually have a warm hot belly feeling a few hours before, and I haven't even got that :thumbup: So either way that little bean has stuck so far :happydance: I really do wish you all the luck ladies, you all deserve it! :dust: Let's see more BFP's!!!! x x


----------



## B&LsMom

I LOVE that you updated to 2 BFP's so far in the thread name!!---Lets watch that number grow and grow!!


----------



## confusedprego

I've been away at a conference for a couple day and missed the BFP! congrats jess!! :) 

I'm gearing up to O soon, CM is "warming" up! I started my OPKs today (it was negative) but it was still fun to POAS!! I was traveling so much the last couple days/not sleeping much so I didn't bother with temps, it was weird not tracking every little thing for a couple days. I O'd on CD16 last month and am on CD10 today, hoping it shows up a bit earlier this month. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

yes blakesmum! I cannot wait until we alll have them :D
Thanks confusedprego-ahh can't beat the feeling of POAS lol :haha:
hope your ok and your traveling went well :hugs: x x


----------



## breakingdawn

9 DPO here and not much doing... had a dream last night I got a positive pregnancy test (I hate those), and I checked my temp this morning for fun because I know what they usually are, it was 98.48. Usually it's in the 97's... ugh. Just ready for AF so we can move on.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Well if your temps high surely thats a good thing hun? x


----------



## breakingdawn

I could have just been hot, LOL! Who knows. I am the queen of symptom spotting but being negative about it so I don't get my hopes up and then crushed! Sigh! I was bad today, I took a test. But I thought I saw a shadow of a line... I don't think it is there though. I think I was seeing spots from staring for so long. :( I photographed it but you honestly can't see it in the photo. Oh well!


----------



## MrsMoo72

OOhh post the pic!!
xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Haha, you won't see anything I swear. I can't. I went back and looked at it again in person and I can't really see the shadow I was seeing before. I think it is all in my head!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo2.jpg


----------



## Nicoleoleole

May I join? After 7 losses, I have two due dates coming up next year I'd like to be pregnant again by. 
Angel #6 - March 22nd, 2011
Angel #7 - May 08th, 2011


----------



## Srbjbex

Well the witch arrived for me today.

Bring on the :sex: as soon as she goes away again!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

breakingdawn - I'm not sure if i see something or not, but when i tilt my laptop I see where it's supposed to be iykwim? Fx'd hunny! x 
Welcome Nicoleoleole :hi: Im sooo sorry to hear of all your losses :flower: How on earth have you had the strength to carry on? x 
Soo sorry to hear that Srbjbex :hugs: I so hope you have all baby dust possible for next month :flower: x


----------



## lomelly

Mind if I join you all? I'm TTC straight after a miscarriage (BO)... hoping to have a BFP before May 2012. Good luck to you all xx


----------



## breakingdawn

All these ladies in the HPT gallery swear they see it too and I was hoping no one else would because I hat getting my hopes up!!!!


----------



## debzie

Hi new ladies and welcome.

Breaking I can't see a line bit im on my phone.

Afm...the witch wanted to come and party with me for halloween. She arrived at lunchtime. She is not being nice either. Had a heart to heart with oh and he is gping to look at his schedule for around ov time to see if he can get home.


----------



## breakingdawn

I am freaking out. Is anyone else seeing this shadow?????? I am only 8/9 DPO!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo1-2.jpg


----------



## B&LsMom

Breakingdawn I couldn't in the other, but this zoomed in closer one I totally can!! Did it come up right away do you think??--Pee on another one lol


----------



## breakingdawn

This one I took tonight, the other was from this morning!!!!! Here is one more!!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/breaking2.jpg


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi, may I join? I have one beautiful, healthy girl and in that respect I am really lucky, but have had two losses this year. Due date for the first was to have been November, so I was so happy when I fell pregnant again at the end of August, sadly that was not to be either and I miscarried almost 2 weeks ago at ten weeks. At 38 years old im wondering if this is it?


----------



## breakingdawn

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/breaking2.jpg

Bumping my picture to the new page, I am shaking right now.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh breakingDawn is that a preg test? Cos that is one big fat positive!


----------



## breakingdawn

Yes!!! I am only 8 or 9 DPO and I am freaking out right now. I had an ectopic in August and I did not get a BFP until 16 or 17 DPO!


----------



## B&LsMom

LOOKS GREAT HUN!!! Welcome Mrs Miggins!! Sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Looks good Breaking Dawn. Test again with FMU in the morning and hopefully it'll be a bit darker :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you for the welcome and ooh a very tentative congrats Breakingdawn!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Omg we can be bump buddies! No lie, I joined the thread, paid for 90 days VIP on fertility friend, poas and got a positive today. 8dpo!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Nicole! What test did you use?? Can you post a picture! Big congrats to you!! I'd love a bump buddy, I just hope mine sticks or is not ectopic again!!!!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

FRER :)
I'm scared though. My last angel I had a BFP at 8dpo too. The tests never got darker and miscarried 15dpo. 


https://i43.tinypic.com/2rc3c3p.jpg


----------



## breakingdawn

I pray both of ours get darker tomorrow! I'm so scared mine won't!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I'm scared mine won't either. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: for your sticky baby!!! :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Same to you!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Hope both of you get darker lines in the next few days :)


----------



## collie_crazy

Fingers crossed for you all! 

I have just tested and I swear I see a line posted in pregnancy tests and people say they see it too! Dont want to get carried away but I am freaking out ever so slightly right about now! Pics here


----------



## Twinkie210

I see it and it is definately pink!


----------



## Mammatotwo

Wow, what is going on in here??? All these BFP whooo hooo, a huge congrats to you all. Sending you sticky baby dust and hoping and looking forward to seeing darker lines in the next few days. 

Welcome to all the new people, sorry for your losses and I hope you get a BFP very soon. 

I took a OPK today and got a nearly positive so am happy as I am only day 15 and don't usually O until day 19. So here is hoping I O a little earlier this month. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to all of us.


----------



## confusedprego

Collie I see your line! Congrats :) keep us updated


----------



## breakingdawn

Test may have been a fluke or chemical. :( Line is still very, very light and my temp dropped a bit. I did take my temp a couple hours earlier than yesterday and it wasn't right when I woke up. Who knows. :/


----------



## heavyheart

congrats to all the bfp's :happydance::happydance: collie, breakingdawn and nicoleoleole got everything crossed you all have sticky beans and your line get darker xxx

AFM - anything between 5 and 7dpo, soooo weird i had a dream this morning that i did a test and as i stared at it waiting a bfp appeared before my eyes, it was so real, was disappointed when i woke up lol. I hardly ever dream so it must really be on my mind this cycle just how much i want that bfp. Fingers crossed only a week till test time although i will prob cave in early and test at the weekend. Newest symptom today is slightly tender boobs and light headed spells.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: xx


----------



## heavyheart

breakingdawn said:


> Test may have been a fluke or chemical. :( Line is still very, very light and my temp dropped a bit. I did take my temp a couple hours earlier than yesterday and it wasn't right when I woke up. Who knows. :/

Oh no, maybe diluted urine today??? got everything crossed for you still xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

Here is my new test :/

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/9or10DPO.jpg


----------



## Mrs Miggins

There is a definite line there....


----------



## breakingdawn

I am terrified of another ectopic since it really did not get much darker, if at all :/


----------



## breakingdawn

Here was last night's test:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/breaking2.jpg

Here is the one from this morning, about 11 hours apart:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/9or10DPO.jpg


----------



## ickle pand

That's definitely darker Breaking Dawn :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah it looks darker to me as well. You are bound to be scared though, how soon do you think they would check you out if you went to the docs?


----------



## breakingdawn

They are going to blood test me as soon as I call but I want to wait until the day AF is due, Wednesday, for a better result I guess.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/compare.jpg


----------



## ickle pand

I can understand why you're nervous too. The difference is even clearer when you put the two tests together, so I think you can relax a little. Try to remember that if the worst was to happen again, worrying won't make a difference either way so you might as well just enjoy being pregnant - easier said than done I know!


----------



## breakingdawn

Yeah, you are right! I just need to breathe and find a way to calm this anxiety!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Morning!
Breakingdawn, I think its darker too. And our levels double every other day so tomorrow I would think it would be darker than yesterday by much more. 
GL to you!


----------



## breakingdawn

I sure hope so!


----------



## confusedprego

Looks darker to me! :)


----------



## breakingdawn

I guess I was just expecting a drastic change! But I'm praying it will turn out okay but if it doesn't, nothing I can do about it.


----------



## jessy1101

GO GO Breaking dawn!! Me thinks ur going to be getting a nice double line pretty soon lolol.


----------



## breakingdawn

I really hope you girls are right. :)


----------



## Nicoleoleole

breakingdawn, those are amazing lines for this early. 90% of women DONT get lines this early. HCG doubles a little bit more than every 48 hours. To see a big change like that is amazing! I wouldn't stress hun :hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

I agree those lines are def darker hun! As everyone says it can take a few days especially this early for the lines to start darkening :thumbup:

Nic, I hope your dream comes true! I had a dream the night before last that I got a BFP but the pregnancy test shouted it at me instead of bringing a line up and then when I went to tell my OH he said 'I know' and handed me a baby. It was a teeny tiny baby though - probably about the size of Emily, but I was caring for it - changing its nappy, putting it in a car seat etc. It was all very surreal :wacko:


----------



## jessy1101

collie_crazy said:


> I agree those lines are def darker hun! As everyone says it can take a few days especially this early for the lines to start darkening :thumbup:
> 
> Nic, I hope your dream comes true! I had a dream the night before last that I got a BFP but the pregnancy test shouted it at me instead of bringing a line up and then when I went to tell my OH he said 'I know' and handed me a baby. It was a teeny tiny baby though - probably about the size of Emily, but I was caring for it - changing its nappy, putting it in a car seat etc. It was all very surreal :wacko:

Wow Collie u must of been freaked when u woke up huh? It's supose to be really good luck when u have one of those dreams soooooo....it's lookin good!!
What's the next step tho? I mean you'll keep testing till u get an official no doubt line right?


----------



## breakingdawn

I also had a dream I got a BFP night before last, the day before I saw this stinking faint line!!!!! SAME thing happened to me in August!


----------



## collie_crazy

Most definitely Jess!!! You know me POAS-aholic I probbly wont stop testing for the next 40 weeks LMAO! Only joking but I will keep testing till I see super dooper thick lines :happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

collie_crazy said:


> Most definitely Jess!!! You know me POAS-aholic I probbly wont stop testing for the next 40 weeks LMAO! Only joking but I will keep testing till I see super dooper thick lines :happydance:

Did u get a digital?? R the digitals supose to be as good as say a FRER or something? I did one when i was^preg but only like a week after i got my BFP cuz i wanted to see the PREGNANT written down lolol.


----------



## breakingdawn

I have NEVER had luck with digitals early so I won't buy them, they stress me out! Collie, I do see the start of your bfp. :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Wooo Breakingdawn congratulations!! Definite bfp there! H&H 9 months to you :happydance:
Hope all you other lovely ladies get your bfp's too - do let me know if you do so I can update :D x x


----------



## threebirds

So excited to see bfps!! Congrats Jess & breakingdawn! Soo wonderful :)
Good luck to all. Im around 8DPO and already poas but nothing to report. Didn't get to bd that much this month but ya never know ...
xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies!! Praying this sticks!!!!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Taken less than 6 hours from my last test, I'm crazy!!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/9or10DPOafternoon-1.jpg


----------



## keepthefaithx

congrats hunni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG OMG that's totaly a positive!!! Congrats to u sweety!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

It got darker since that photo, I am freaking out a little ladies!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-1.jpg


----------



## jessy1101

Well sweety looks like u better change ur signature huh? Teeheeeee


----------



## breakingdawn

Oh no, I can't do that... I will probably wait until my first ultrasound. I did all that last time only to find out it was ectopic, then I had to delete everything and it was painful. :( I'll keep everything as is.. I will get an early ultrasound though as soon as my levels get high enough!


----------



## jessy1101

I know where ur coming from. But i dont want u to not be able to start enjoying this now. It's unfair to u hunny. You shouldnt be scared cuz u never know what can happen at any given time u know?

No i dont want that to happen to u and i'm not worried cuz ur going to be fine. But u should try really REALLY hard to let yourself enjoy this pregnancy.


----------



## breakingdawn

I will, hopefully I'll get my u/s in week 5. I'll call my doctor tomorrow about blood work and I will probably go in Wednesday and Friday and after they see what the levels are Friday they will probably determine when I can come in for an early scan.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I'm calling twins. So when you find out and you freak out, don't say I didn't warn you :haha:


----------



## breakingdawn

Oh gosh, LOL! Look at this point as long as he, she, or they, are in my uterus I will be happy with whatever I get!!!!!!


----------



## debzie

Wow ladies the bfps are coming thick and fast. Big congratulations to you all. X


----------



## collie_crazy

No denying that BFP is there!? Congrats :happydance:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies...
me and OH had rough sex last night, a few times I had pains but it went so we carried on. After sex we realised there was a little blood. Not much, and generally thought it would be my cervix because it wasn't that noticeable. But this morning I've woken up and soaked the bed in blood :nope: I'm in pain. I stood up and the blood is just coming out of me :cry: So yeah :cry: :cry: :cry: 
What hurts is we we're hopeful about this one :cry: My bfp was stronger than the first bfp I ever got! Soooo anyway, bye bye baby :sadangel: :'(


----------



## threebirds

Aw jess, so very very sorry. Thinking of you xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks hunny :cry:


----------



## ickle pand

I'm so sorry Jess. 

You should definitely get yourself to your GP and get checked out this time though. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## heavyheart

:cry::cry::cry: xxxjessxxx am so so sorry to hear that. So heartbreaking, thinking of you and sending huge hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks girls :cry:
It's kind of just broke me and shattered me into pieces :nope:
I text OH and told him, he said he was coming home, I said no because he may lose his job. He says me and his baby are far more important than any job and he's coming home. Which I really appreciated and said ok. Now he's not because someone else is going home and he has to fill in for them :( It's just made it all the more harder :cry:
Believing in your partner that they'll actually be there for you and then they're suddenly not :'( He made me feel important when he said it at first :nope: I said I ok, just I hate being messed around and now he's suddenly saying he's coming and he'll be sacked etc. arrrgghhhhghgh all i was trying to get to him was dont say one thing and suddenly change it. RANT OVER :cry: :cry: :cry: I feel so sh*t! x x

mini update: OH isn't coming home now :'( He said he can't risk losing his job (fair enough) but why oh why oh why say in two texts, first I said don't come home cos he'll risk losing his job. He replied "But, i love you :( xxxxx i can be there for you...for once :/ let me help xxxxx" then he text "Jess you and my baby are for more important than any job xxxxx im coming home" so it's horrible when suddenly then he says he's not cos of his job!! grrrr


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Jess I am so sorry :cry: :cry:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

It's ok. thanks :hugs:
your lines getting any darker? x x


----------



## Twinkie210

So sorry Jess:hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks twinkie xx


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Have you taken another test? You might not have lost the baby. I know plenty on here who have bled and thought it was a MC but really wasn't. Some had twins and it made them bleed, and some just had some decidual bleeding!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mammatotwo

xxxjessxxx I am so so sorry for your loss. I hope that your dr can help, this is just so unfair. Sorry your DH could not come home for you. We are all here if you need to vent or just talk. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KozmikKitten

:hugs:So sorry to hear your sad news Jess! I hope you are doing alright!:hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Nicoleoleole, I did think maybe that but i've passed clots, bright red blood and a lot of it :'( I plan to test next week but for now im too scared and i believe i no the outcome anyway :nope:
Thanks mammatotwo, i feel i need to just vent and rant about everything lol. Urgh, i cant stop crying either - i feel pathetic :cry: 
Thanks kozmikKitten - just really hard :nope:


----------



## collie_crazy

Yes Jess I got a BFP on the digi this morning - didnt feel it was right saying though. I really am so sorry for your loss :cry: I cant begin to imagine how devastated you must feel. Please take it easy and be kind to yourself :hugs:


----------



## Jacobnmatty

My due date was Dec 7 ... I mc on May 4 at 9 weeks exactly

I ov on CD 14 and we BD on CD 10..

I'm not looking fwd to December, if I have good news beforehand I'm sure 
it will ease the pain


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Congratulations collie!!! You silly doughnut - u should of said! I appreciate your consideration, i really do :hugs: But that shouldn't stop you.
It is hard but I just understand this really isn't my time yet :nope: Thanks again though :flower: I'll add your bfp now :)

Welcome JacobnMatty :hi: I'll add you now :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

Jess, I am so sorry. I might be joining you soon I don't know. FRER is still super duper light... maybe even lighter than yesterday. I am terrified this is ectopic again or maybe a chemical.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Jacobnmatty my due date is 2 days after yours, and I miscarried 2 days before you :flower:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

breakingdawn stop worrying yourself you silly noggin, as it's still early days your lines can change by the concentration of your wee. Your pregnant!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

I am trying, my hands are shaking so bad right now since taking that last FRER.


----------



## jessy1101

Collie sweety i'm so sorry for all of this. It's a shitty situation and it sucks that u have to go threw it. We're definetly here for u hunny. 

I think you should definetly go to see ur doctor tho. Maybe i dont know ur missing something like a certain amount of hormones or etc etc. They could check it out and at least put ur fears to rest u know? It would be best to find out now that if there is something so u can get better and have a sticky bean!

We're here for u bunches


----------



## xxxjessxxx

thanks jessy, i plan to go next week to the Dr's. Just taking it easy for the next few days :nope:


----------



## breakingdawn

*big hugs for you*


----------



## dstoke4

keepthefaithx said:


> i am doing okay i guess trying to stay postive you know!
> 
> i still cry everday i really am heartbroken, but i do believe that there is a reason for everything and god will bless me and my husband with a beautiful baby
> 
> we all gotta stick together and have faith!

Hi!! Congrats on your:bfp:!! I was wondering how many cycles you had before you concieved after your miscarriage and also how early did you miscarry?


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> Yes Jess I got a BFP on the digi this morning - didnt feel it was right saying though. I really am so sorry for your loss :cry: I cant begin to imagine how devastated you must feel. Please take it easy and be kind to yourself :hugs:

Awesome news on the digital BFP! That really takes the guesswork out of it! It is nice of you to be so considerate to others, but know that no matter what we are going through we are rooting for everyone to get their BFPs!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

So sorry to hear your news Jess. Just wanted to say I know how you feel about your other half. When I miscarried 2 weeks ago my OH was on jury service. He rang the court and said he couldnt go the morning I had my bleed, then I had a scan the following morning. I had the scan and found out there was no heartbeat. After that, even though he was there with me, he actually rang the court to see if they wanted him to go back! They told him not to go back at all. The thing is, he did care enormously but handles things in weird ways sometimes. Men. Hope you're bearing up ok.xxxx


----------



## threebirds

Super news Collie, wishing you a great 9mths xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks miss miggens - men sure are strange :nope: Sorry he asked to go back :hugs:
Hope your coping ok though :flower: x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi, yeah I'm ok thanks. Its just his weird way of coping! It's been a tough couple of weeks but I'm hoping to get another bfp soon and maybe hang onto this one, if I don't at least they will investigate this time.


----------



## babydust818

I want to join this forum! I found out i was preg in July and m/c a week later. Never got a estimated due date but 9 months from then would've been April. Today i am 8dpo with a bfn. Hopefully in a few days i can jump for joy with a bfp.

Xxxjessxxx, i am so very sorry for your loss and what you're going through. I imagine the second time around is much worse than the first. We are all here for you babe and there's some that have been through it multiple times as well. I really wish i knew WHY this happens? And WHY some ppl have it happen multiple times? Its so heart wrenching. Just remember to keep the faith. If you give up, you'll never have your rainbow baby. Giving up isn't an option. Try and have a clear head about it. Don't assume it's going to keep happening either. My fiance's cousin is 40. She has an adopted 5 year old son. She adopted him bcz she was ttc since she was like 20. She had 2 m/c. She thought that was the only way out. When her son turned 2 a few short months later she found out she was PREGNANT and went fullterm! She now has another 3 year old son! Miracles happen. It may not be when you want it but i promise something good is going to conme from this. Stay strong love xoxo!

Collie, CONGRATS!!! I hope i can join you in about a week!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## YingYang

I'm in. My due date was December 25, 2011. Baby Ying didn't make it. Found out on 6.6.11 that I was MC but my baby had been gone for 5 weeks (making him 6 weeks when he passed)


----------



## keepthefaithx

So sorry jess

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydust818

BreakingDawn, how many dpo are you? I'm wondering if i should get a frep test.


----------



## breakingdawn

FRER's are KILLING me.... I have the worst luck with them I swear it. :( I am 11 DPO.... here are my tests...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo-2.jpg


----------



## babydust818

Your 11 is darker sweety. They're BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

They look the same to me, FRER hates me... everyone else at 11/12 DPO has dark FRER's! I guess we'll know Thursday because I have blood work tomorrow morning, results Thursday.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Okay, so get this... your body can make different types of HCG... it's why some women don't get positive opks before hpts. OPKs only pick up on one type of hcg. 

I get horrible lines on Wonfdo but great ones on FRERs. You get better ones on Wondfo. :shrug: Just relax hun :)


----------



## breakingdawn

I am not doing any more tests today I swear it! lol


----------



## Nicoleoleole

breakingdawn said:


> I am not doing any more tests today I swear it! lol

Somehow I don't believe you. I believe that as much as I believe that i won't take anymore today :rofl:


----------



## breakingdawn

:blush:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

*offers you a test* Would you like some cand--- I mean, pee tests? :lol:


----------



## breakingdawn

SURE! :loo: WAIT no...! I mean... :ignore:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

:rofl: I bought one of those awesome Walmart ones people are talking about. My POAS addiction is pretty bad.


----------



## breakingdawn

Couldn't find any at mine. :(


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Did you ask the pharmacy? Most don't sell them on shelves yet, so you have to ask them. they're also sold out online haha


----------



## breakingdawn

No, but I think I am gonna stick with my 6 or 7 IC's and now 4 FRER's and be done with it! I am driving myself too crazy!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

:blush: I still have 3 FRER's, 2 Equates, and like 30 Wondfo's to take...


----------



## breakingdawn

:haha:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Today was military payday, and I couldn't help myself hahaha


----------



## babydust818

What tests is everyone talking about that aren't sold OTC?!?

Breakingdawn, your 11dpo looks darker to me. If i were you'd, I'd lay off the tests lol. You're gonna make yourself sick of this. You are indeed preggo though! Congrats!!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

These... First Signal. Walmart for $.88


ETA: The lines are better now that they've dried. That photo was taken after 3 minutes.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6544.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 10









IMG_6545.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## breakingdawn

I know, you are right babydust!! How many DPO are you?


----------



## babydust818

Thanks so much for the info on the preg tests!! $.88 is super cheap! They look like the dollar tree ones i take. Where did you hear about them? Going to walmart today to ask! :)

BreakingDawn, i am 8dpo today. Bfn of course since its still so early. Guess i was hoping for a miracle LOL. Not going to test till thurs/fri... Hmm well i hope anyway. I'm an addict about it as well!! Gahh.


----------



## breakingdawn

I told myself I wasn't going to test until the day AF was due (tomorrow) and look at me! Ugh, lol! I'll be 12 DPO tomorrow, I O'd two days later this month.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

babydust818 said:


> Thanks so much for the info on the preg tests!! $.88 is super cheap! They look like the dollar tree ones i take. Where did you hear about them? Going to walmart today to ask! :)
> 
> BreakingDawn, i am 8dpo today. Bfn of course since its still so early. Guess i was hoping for a miracle LOL. Not going to test till thurs/fri... Hmm well i hope anyway. I'm an addict about it as well!! Gahh.



I heard about them on here lol :)


----------



## babydust818

I went anmd bought some clearblue digis. Idk why i did. I just wanna tear open the damn box!


----------



## collie_crazy

Breakingdawn please dont worry - my FRER looks the same as yours today and I am also 11dpo! Have you taken a digi? I got pregnant 1-2 on a digi this morning along with the same FRER as yours :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

Terrified of the digi!!!!!


----------



## collie_crazy

I think you should do one tomorrow morning hunny! Seriously my FRER line is the same as yours and the digi said YES :headspin: I think it would put your mind at ease :hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

Do you want me to post my FRER?


----------



## breakingdawn

Yeah let me see. The problem for me is not really believing I'm pregnant but whether or not it's in my tube again. :( I'm fairly certain I'm pregnant, just really scares about whether or not it's in my uterus this time. Sniffle


----------



## NewbieLisette

xxxjessxxx said:


> Hey ladies...
> me and OH had rough sex last night, a few times I had pains but it went so we carried on. After sex we realised there was a little blood. Not much, and generally thought it would be my cervix because it wasn't that noticeable. But this morning I've woken up and soaked the bed in blood :nope: I'm in pain. I stood up and the blood is just coming out of me :cry: So yeah :cry: :cry: :cry:
> What hurts is we we're hopeful about this one :cry: My bfp was stronger than the first bfp I ever got! Soooo anyway, bye bye baby :sadangel: :'(

Jess :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Awh... *hugs* :(


----------



## babydust818

Good Morning Ladies!

How is everyone doing today? Today I'm 9dpo. I decided to yet again dig into my hpt's. Clearblue digital is what i took this morning and it said not pregnant. Idk what to do at this point? Is it going to stay a BFN bcz this is an early response one. I don't feel any symptoms anymore really. Every now and then boobs hurt but that's it. Gahh. So stressful.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hope everyones ok :hugs:
Today my bleeding has stopped???! It stopped yesterday about 1pm, and turned into gloopy stuff. Now today - even after sex last night, nothing 
Still planning to wait a week to test again, but I know from previous miscarriages this is different. So whether or not different is good, I'll have to wait and find out.
Thanks again so much for all your support x x x


----------



## debzie

Awww was just checking in and saw your post jess I am so so sorry. With my first kpmiscarriage it was like someone turned a tap on and off. I went for a scan and gound i was carrying twins and at that point they were both fine. I had a further scan a week later and one of them had stopped growing no hb. I went on to bleed on and off and discovered the other twon had stopped growing ( a year ago today)
...jess I am not trying to give you false hope as you know how that pregnancy ultimately ended but please get checked out. Maybe your is a twin pregnancy. x


----------



## confusedprego

So Sorry Jess!! Hope everything turns out OK for you!! You're in my thoughts!


----------



## confusedprego

I have to pee so bad but you're supposed to hold it for atleast 3hrs before taking an OPK, right??? I have another 50 min to go! Do you ladies get cramping around O time?? I've been cramping pretty bad all day, it's kinda weirding me out. I sure hope it is O! I'm ready to be in the TWW!!


----------



## babydust818

Confusedprego- yes! This time i had bad cramps, very sore boobs during ovulation! This was like the first month i really felt like that. 2 nights i felt super nauseous.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Any further update from Breakingdawn?


----------



## breakingdawn

I will get my blood results tomorrow... I posted my latest FRER somewhere here.. but, here it is again. :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/FRER12DPO1.jpg


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's a lovely looking bfp, I hope everything is as and where it should be for you.


----------



## breakingdawn

I hope so too, thank you!


----------



## babydust818

Congrats breakingdawn!!!! :)


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls, I just joined this thread yesterday (but have been reading for a bit), and got my bfp right after! Lol


----------



## lauren10

breakingdawn said:


> I will get my blood results tomorrow... I posted my latest FRER somewhere here.. but, here it is again. :)
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/FRER12DPO1.jpg

Congratulations!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey Lauren10 - haha that's the luck of this thread for you hey ;)

Breakingdawn - that BFP looks fab!!! Glad to see you've put up your ticker too!


Today, blood is still non-existent! :shrug: Completely gone just as it was yesterday, no spotting, no anything :wacko: x x


----------



## confusedprego

xxxjessxxx said:


> Hey Lauren10 - haha that's the luck of this thread for you hey ;)
> 
> Breakingdawn - that BFP looks fab!!! Glad to see you've put up your ticker too!
> 
> 
> Today, blood is still non-existent! :shrug: Completely gone just as it was yesterday, no spotting, no anything :wacko: x x

Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks I will :) Thing is, (i know we shouldn't have) but the last two nights we had :sex: and normally if I was bleeding for any reason, I would have more blood. BUT there is nothing, quite literally nothing. None when I wipe after a wee - nothing lol! x x


----------



## confusedprego

are you going to go to the doc soon??


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yes, I plan to go for an appointment next week :thumbup:
As I want to know where I am with it all - as I plan to take a test next week too, to see if the pregnancy is still going or not x


----------



## confusedprego

You have more patience than me, I'd be peeing on a stick every hour probably!! good luck to you hun, I have everything crossed for you :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lol, it's sooo tempting, but I know it will make my head in even more of a puzzle!
As if it's :bfn: i'd think - where on earth is the rest of the blood??!
And id it's :bfp: i'd think - is that the rest of the HCG leaving my body? or is my pregnancy progressing? So I plan to wait a week so hopefully (fx'd) I get a decent answer lol.


----------



## confusedprego

that's smart!! you'll be in my thoughts :) everything is definitely crossed for you!


----------



## lauren10

it is smart Jess...I'm very hopeful for you!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks ladies, it's just so hard when usually Im a POAS addict lol!

Hopefully my Dr's will be able to help, not sure what to say though as they treat me like an idiot :wacko:
But I know that if I don't like there plan of action then I will definitely consider changing Dr's. 
It's going to be hard though, as I'll more than likely have to go myself as OH definitely isn't coming as he has work :cry: My friends offered, but I kind of feel if OH isn't coming then I'd rather do it alone - does that make sense? x


----------



## confusedprego

that makes sense to me, I've found most of my friends can be really awkward around me as none of them have gone through a miscarriage before and have healthy children. My SIL is my U/S tech though so that also makes me feel more comfortable.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

My doctors are totally unsupportive. 7 angels and since I have a 16 month old, I'm considered 'perfect fertility' :wacko:

With this baby, I'm 12 dpo, and wanted to be confirmed the day I found out at 8dpo, and they refuse to. They told me I have no idea what I'm talking about that pee tests aren't accurate at all :wacko:

Too many bad doctors, not enough support, I have to say. :/


----------



## xxxjessxxx

confusedprego - ahh wow that's good your SIL is your U/S tech :thumbup: Does that mean by any chance, you get to have more scans-or as of when you want them?? x

nicoleoleole - gosh, Im sorry to hear you've experienced 7 losses i truly am :flower: have you considered changing Dr's? Or perhaps getting in touch with fertility specialists yourself?
With this baby lol?? :blush: have you got your bfp?? Gosh I didn't even realise I am sooo sorry!! COngratulations!!! :happydance: x


----------



## Nicoleoleole

xxxjessxxx said:


> confusedprego - ahh wow that's good your SIL is your U/S tech :thumbup: Does that mean by any chance, you get to have more scans-or as of when you want them?? x
> 
> nicoleoleole - gosh, Im sorry to hear you've experienced 7 losses i truly am :flower: have you considered changing Dr's? Or perhaps getting in touch with fertility specialists yourself?
> With this baby lol?? :blush: have you got your bfp?? Gosh I didn't even realise I am sooo sorry!! COngratulations!!! :happydance: x

:rofl: I posted my BFP the same day breakingdawn did :blush:


----------



## breakingdawn

Apparently we are the same DPO! Even funnier, my very good friend who also had a loss when i did in August is pregnant again too, the exact same time as me!!!! So weird!!! She literally got her positive the same day i did!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Nicoleoleole I am sooo sorry hunny ...I got tied up with everything else and didn't see it - I really am sorry!
Ahh Im so glad you and breakingdawn are the same, and haha breakingdawn that is very weird :wacko: lol! x


----------



## confusedprego

Yea it's great that my SIL is my U/S tech, she's the only reason I got an early scan last time. She said I can come in any time to take a look :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh that's amazing! Your soo lucky! If only I had that too lol!


----------



## heavyheart

hey ladies just checking in on you all, hope the bfp's are doing good!!! 

xxxjessxxx - well done you for holding out till next week it makes sense what you u were saying about the tests and wanting to be accurate :hugs: i hope you get some answers soon 

AFM- 8dpo today and caved in and tested early:dohh: bfn!! bumed out and not feeling positive at all but i guess a few more days and time will tell.

:dust::dust::dust::dust: and hugs all round xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

heavyheart said:


> hey ladies just checking in on you all, hope the bfp's are doing good!!!
> 
> xxxjessxxx - well done you for holding out till next week it makes sense what you u were saying about the tests and wanting to be accurate :hugs: i hope you get some answers soon
> 
> AFM- 8dpo today and caved in and tested early:dohh: bfn!! bumed out and not feeling positive at all but i guess a few more days and time will tell.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: and hugs all round xxx

I did the same thing! I knew I shouldn't test at 8dpo, I knew it would be negative! I am going to try to hold out until Saturday... when do you think you will test again?


----------



## breakingdawn

My first faint BFP was at 9 DPO but that is unheard of for me! 12 DPO is usually the safe bet!


----------



## babydust818

10dpo for me with negatives :(


----------



## NewbieLisette

Congrats to all the BFP you girls! Way to go :thumbup:

Crossing my fingers for all of you who will test and post awesome news in the next few days!!!! 

Jess please keep us posted! You are in my T&P :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

confusedprego said:


> yea it's great that my sil is my u/s tech, she's the only reason i got an early scan last time. She said i can come in any time to take a look :)

that is soooooo awsome!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

I know! I love it! I hope I'll be heading into see her in a few weeks!! I don't want to go too early and get nervous though, going to try to wait until 8 weeks like I did last time. The doctor's office she works at says they will monitor my hcg and progesterone levels as soon as I get a positive test, and once my doctor thinks we could see anything on an U/S they'll send me in for one.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I think this pregnancy isn't going to make it...

Here is 8dpo - today at 13dpo. Getting lighter just like my last Angel :cry:


Spoiler
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/fuffina/4d0e05d1.jpg


----------



## hopeforamirac

we had a loss the start of june i should have been 10 weeks but baby was 6 weeks, we were due feb 4th 2012.

we got our bfp yesterday... so im praying this one is an extra sticky one, due date for this baby is the day i had my erpc for our loss... 11th of july 2012 :huh:


----------



## confusedprego

Nicoleoleole said:


> I think this pregnancy isn't going to make it...
> 
> Here is 8dpo - today at 13dpo. Getting lighter just like my last Angel :cry:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/fuffina/4d0e05d1.jpg

It still may be too early Nicole - have you made an appt with your doc yet?? If it does turn out to be a chemical maybe there is something they could do to help or tests that would! FX'd for you hun :hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Nicole :hugs: Could it just be that your urine was more dilute today? Are you getting up in the night to pee or anything before you tested? :hugs: They tell you not to keep on testing because lines can vary for a variety of reasons... try not to worry too much :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

welcome hopeforamirac :hi: Sorry for your loss but congrats on your bfp :)
Awww nicoleoleole I do hope there is a perfect explanation for that - I will keep my fx'd for you!

I did a test today and bfn :nope: :cry: :nope: pfffffhhhhh


----------



## confusedprego

xxxjessxxx said:


> welcome hopeforamirac :hi: Sorry for your loss but congrats on your bfp :)
> Awww nicoleoleole I do hope there is a perfect explanation for that - I will keep my fx'd for you!
> 
> I did a test today and bfn :nope: :cry: :nope: pfffffhhhhh

so sorry :hugs: hope the docs will be able to shed some light on what's going on!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks hun, hopefully ey! x x


----------



## Nicoleoleole

collie_crazy said:


> Oh Nicole :hugs: Could it just be that your urine was more dilute today? Are you getting up in the night to pee or anything before you tested? :hugs: They tell you not to keep on testing because lines can vary for a variety of reasons... try not to worry too much :hugs:

I only wished it was. But I am very strict with what I drink when it's testing time. I even wake up in set amounts of time to make sure I have the same amount of urine. 

This happened exactly like my last angel. BFP 8 dpo, got strong, and started getting lighter around 13dpo as well... just like now. :( I started bleeding 15dpo, so only time will tell


----------



## breakingdawn

Either the nurses at my doctor's office are idiots or they are trying to jinx me. I went in for my hCG follow up this morning and my nurse and doctor weren't there so I got some woman who had no idea why I was there. I explained that I was there for a follow up blood test and she said "Oh what were you numbers last time" I told her 89, again she is like "Oh well it's a little low maybe you are early." WTH!? I was like DUDE SHUT UP!!! I explained to her I wasn't even LATE for my period yet when they did my first results and that I did my own research online and it seems to be normal so far. So she is all like "Oh yeah I guess you did your homework you are probably just early." OMG REALLY. I am so pissed off. I won't get results until Monday. Great.


----------



## KozmikKitten

breakingdawn said:


> Either the nurses at my doctor's office are idiots or they are trying to jinx me. I went in for my hCG follow up this morning and my nurse and doctor weren't there so I got some woman who had no idea why I was there. I explained that I was there for a follow up blood test and she said "Oh what were you numbers last time" I told her 89, again she is like "Oh well it's a little low maybe you are early." WTH!? I was like DUDE SHUT UP!!! I explained to her I wasn't even LATE for my period yet when they did my first results and that I did my own research online and it seems to be normal so far. So she is all like "Oh yeah I guess you did your homework you are probably just early." OMG REALLY. I am so pissed off. I won't get results until Monday. Great.

Hi breakingdawn. I hope you are doing alright! I see how this is very frustrating for you! I hope you get good news on Monday, or at the very least, get something, so you can know what is going on! 

AFM, I need to vent, too. Some of you may recall, my EDD was March 28, which is the same day as my SIL's due date. SIL found out (she knew from a previous scan, too) but officially, today, that she is having a boy. I knew that this would have been the week I would find out so I was already struggling with it and SIL's news only makes the wound sting more. To top it off, they have announced their baby name, including middle name, which is DH's and his brothers step-dads first name. I should have known this was coming, since they have two children who's middle names stem from the family. But makes it a lot worse for me since that was the middle name we had picked out, and DH's brother never even LIKED or got along with their step-dad growing up. So why would they pick that?! UGH. I dont know! It just hurts I guess since her pregnancy milestones would have been mine as well. 

So thats my rant! Thanks for listening.


----------



## breakingdawn

Jess & Nicole, big big hugs for both of you. <3 Kozmik I am sorry.. :( That is crappy. I understand why you feel hurt and sad, I would too.. and it is totally okay. You WILL get your sticky baby!!! PS: Your profile picture is beautiful!


----------



## B&LsMom

breakingdawn said:


> Either the nurses at my doctor's office are idiots or they are trying to jinx me. I went in for my hCG follow up this morning and my nurse and doctor weren't there so I got some woman who had no idea why I was there. I explained that I was there for a follow up blood test and she said "Oh what were you numbers last time" I told her 89, again she is like "Oh well it's a little low maybe you are early." WTH!? I was like DUDE SHUT UP!!! I explained to her I wasn't even LATE for my period yet when they did my first results and that I did my own research online and it seems to be normal so far. So she is all like "Oh yeah I guess you did your homework you are probably just early." OMG REALLY. I am so pissed off. I won't get results until Monday. Great.


When I went to my follow up appointment after my D&C with my midwives, I called the day of my appointment to see if it was OK to bring Blake with me--or if I should find a sitter. The nurse asked how many weeks I was on the phone--simple mistake as it was my pre-scheduled pre-natal appointment that my midwife said to keep and it will be a follow up appointment--then when I got there that afternoon, the SAME NURSE asked me as she was taking my weight how many weeks along I was----GRRRRRR LADY!!!! THERE IS NO LONGER A BABY IN THERE--Can't you make a note SOMEWHERE---it's so irritating when they don't know why you are there or what you are scheduled for. Keep us posted on Monday's results. I'm waiting for my hCG to drop after my partial molar pregnancy so any extra I have you can have!!


----------



## breakingdawn

blake, I had a similar experience in that hospital but it was a BAD mistake of them.... after my ectopic I was placed on the delivery floor. I had THREE people congratulate me on my baby I didn't have. A maintenance person, dietary, AND someone coming in for blood work. Not only that but my last day there guess who comes in? THE EFFING BABY PHOTOGRAPHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Coming to take a picture of my NON EXISTENT BABY I JUST LOST!!!!!!!!!!! I was livid, and hurt. It scarred me a lot..... awful awful. Shame on my hospital. :(

And I am sorry for your loss. I know you will get your sticky and healthy bean soon. <3


----------



## Mrskg

jess im so so sorry :cry::cry: :cry:
nicole you are in my thoughts i pray everything works out x
breaking dawn im sure your numbers will be great on monday x
heavyheart dont br too down its stillreally early fx'd an gl :thumbup: x
keepthefaith & debzie hope your both doing ok x
blakesmom i hopw your levels drop soon and hope you get your sticky bean soon x
congrats to all the new bfp's i wish you all a h&h 9 months xx and babydust all round xxx

sorry if ive missed anyone out ive not been on in a while so had a big catch up to do x I'm not doing to good emotionally so took a step back from here not sure if helping or not to be honest x i just feel so sad x 

i should be 32wks tomorrow my friend who im birthing partner too is 35wks im coping ok with that its the countdown thats killing me x looking forward to her baby coming its bumps that are hard for me not babies strangely x i thought that countdown would be over soon but now im on to another one my other friend told me she was pregnant yesterday and she's due 23rd june 4 days before i would have been cant believe ive got to go through this torture again x shes been trying since xmas and i'm pleased for her i'm just sad for myself and she was dreading telling me so i feel bad for that too x i just wish i could give myself a shake x sorry think a whole week of posts came out there but i know more than anyone you all know how im feeling i just cant seem to verbally explain it to anyone x

ttc update was thinking of taking a month off but we've dtd a few times now and im around ov today so we'll just have to wait and see im def not gonna be testing though haha famous last words x thanks everybody just for being you :flower: x


----------



## B&LsMom

breakingdawn said:


> blake, I had a similar experience in that hospital but it was a BAD mistake of them.... after my ectopic I was placed on the delivery floor. I had THREE people congratulate me on my baby I didn't have. A maintenance person, dietary, AND someone coming in for blood work. Not only that but my last day there guess who comes in? THE EFFING BABY PHOTOGRAPHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Coming to take a picture of my NON EXISTENT BABY I JUST LOST!!!!!!!!!!! I was livid, and hurt. It scarred me a lot..... awful awful. Shame on my hospital. :(
> 
> And I am sorry for your loss. I know you will get your sticky and healthy bean soon. <3

OH MY GOODNESS---Silly hospital!!! That just reminded me of a nurse that came in to check me after I had had Blake. Blake was 4 weeks early so wasn't in the room--he was in the NICU and a nurse came in and asked if I had had any bleeding--I told her yes--then she looked really concerned--she asked how much and I told her about a pad every few hours--and she was looking even more worried so I said I'm pretty sure that is normal after having a baby RIGHT?? and she said--you had your baby??? Um yes that is why I'm here--then she realized she was in the wrong room and was suppose to be checking a antenatal patient that hadn't delivered yet-------------come on people!!!!!

Thanks MrsKG--just got a call from my Drs. office I dropped down from 27 to 16 in 6 days---now instead of weekly draws I'm on every 2 weeks--so hopefully I can move on to TTC soon!!


----------



## breakingdawn

I swear some hospitals need to get it together. My doctor actually personally called me when he found out what happened to apologize on behalf of the hospital and to tell me he talked to some people there and my case would be taken seriously so it doesn't happen to anyone else. :(


----------



## ickle pand

MrsKG - I'm the same with bumps - I can't help but stare at them but it's very hard to think anything negative/sad when you see a baby :)

AFM - I think I'm 2DPO going by my CBFM but I'm waiting for my temps tomorrow to confirm. I'm already planning ahead to next cycle - I'm going to stop taking agnus castus and switch to soy and I'm going to take EPO to improve my CM. Quite excited about it and it's helping take my mind off the tww lol!


----------



## nursekelly

glad to see this group up here :) i'm terrified of not getting a bfp before my due date. i had a m/c last october but was pg by the time my due date rolled around so i was ok. but after losing that baby, i've just been devastated. my due date was Feb 11,2012, so only a few more months. it's been 3 months since my 2nd m/c at 12.5 weeks. really praying for a bfp soon.

good luck to you ladies :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Blakesmom and breakingdawn- that is horrific. Is that a US hospital? There is a netmums campaign over here to stop similar things going on and to improve the care and sensitivity we are treated with after a m/c. And not before time. I was given no follow up care after my second miscarriage at all, after my erpc. 
Mrs KG, icklepand, I'm the same with bumps as well. You don't begrudge anyone a baby and I can never wait to see my friends babies, but what is it with the bumps? There are 7 of us in my group of friends from the post natal group I was in after I had dd and we all started trying for #2 at more or less exactly the same time. I was first to fall pregnant, and just after I miscarried another announced she was pregnant. Then another, then another. I was obviously happy for my friends but so wanted to get a bfp before I would have been due so when I did I was so happy. Another one of the group also got pregnant just after I did the second time. Now I am approaching the date my first pregnancy would have been due, and my friends bump has been a constant reminder of what could have been, and now I have miscarried again and have to go through it all again.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And Nurse Kelly, hi. I hope you get a sticky bean really soon.x


----------



## heavyheart

Mrskg said:


> jess im so so sorry :cry::cry: :cry:
> nicole you are in my thoughts i pray everything works out x
> breaking dawn im sure your numbers will be great on monday x
> heavyheart dont br too down its stillreally early fx'd an gl :thumbup: x
> keepthefaith & debzie hope your both doing ok x
> blakesmom i hopw your levels drop soon and hope you get your sticky bean soon x
> congrats to all the new bfp's i wish you all a h&h 9 months xx and babydust all round xxx
> 
> sorry if ive missed anyone out ive not been on in a while so had a big catch up to do x I'm not doing to good emotionally so took a step back from here not sure if helping or not to be honest x i just feel so sad x
> 
> i should be 32wks tomorrow my friend who im birthing partner too is 35wks im coping ok with that its the countdown thats killing me x looking forward to her baby coming its bumps that are hard for me not babies strangely x i thought that countdown would be over soon but now im on to another one my other friend told me she was pregnant yesterday and she's due 23rd june 4 days before i would have been cant believe ive got to go through this torture again x shes been trying since xmas and i'm pleased for her i'm just sad for myself and she was dreading telling me so i feel bad for that too x i just wish i could give myself a shake x sorry think a whole week of posts came out there but i know more than anyone you all know how im feeling i just cant seem to verbally explain it to anyone x
> 
> ttc update was thinking of taking a month off but we've dtd a few times now and im around ov today so we'll just have to wait and see im def not gonna be testing though haha famous last words x thanks everybody just for being you :flower: x

Glad you took some time out but really glad to see you back :hugs::hugs: you'r right we all understand here, its hard to find the words for the sadness isnt it. My friend next door had her baby boy last thursday, was soooo hard when i went in to see him i was tired and all mixed up with emotions of complete sadness for myself and of total joy for her. Ive been through to see him 4 times since he's been home and i was doing great but this weekend ive avoided them like hell, its too hard when iam waiting for bfp feeling like its not happened again. My other friend that iam due to be birthing partner for was due yesterday!!! the longer she holds off the better for me right now.:hugs::hugs:. Your not alone in this awful sadness and land of crazy emotions. Here for you any time my lovely xxx


----------



## heavyheart

Twinkie210 said:


> heavyheart said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies just checking in on you all, hope the bfp's are doing good!!!
> 
> xxxjessxxx - well done you for holding out till next week it makes sense what you u were saying about the tests and wanting to be accurate :hugs: i hope you get some answers soon
> 
> AFM- 8dpo today and caved in and tested early:dohh: bfn!! bumed out and not feeling positive at all but i guess a few more days and time will tell.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: and hugs all round xxx
> 
> I did the same thing! I knew I shouldn't test at 8dpo, I knew it would be negative! I am going to try to hold out until Saturday... when do you think you will test again?Click to expand...

Did you test today??? everything crossed for you :thumbup::thumbup: I cant handle another bfn today so think ill wait till 2moro. In my mind that will be a pretty reliable answer by then as ill be 11dpo so if bfn which i know it will be ill suck it up and start planning what to do for next cycle. Iam thinking doing SMEP again while still taking pregnacare conception vitamins and folic acid and add in using pre seed. Running out of ideas now xx

:dust::dust::dust::dust: very best of luck xxx


----------



## butterfly00

KozmikKitten said:


> breakingdawn said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I need to vent, too. Some of you may recall, my EDD was March 28, which is the same day as my SIL's due date. SIL found out (she knew from a previous scan, too) but officially, today, that she is having a boy. I knew that this would have been the week I would find out so I was already struggling with it and SIL's news only makes the wound sting more. To top it off, they have announced their baby name, including middle name, which is DH's and his brothers step-dads first name. I should have known this was coming, since they have two children who's middle names stem from the family. But makes it a lot worse for me since that was the middle name we had picked out, and DH's brother never even LIKED or got along with their step-dad growing up. So why would they pick that?! UGH. I dont know! It just hurts I guess since her pregnancy milestones would have been mine as well.
> 
> So thats my rant! Thanks for listening.
> 
> I'm so sorry. I too have several people around me with very similar due dates. The closest is 4 days later and she didn't even want to be pregnant. When she went for her scan she was a afraid to find out because she'd hate to have a girl. Meanwhile all I can think is, gee a healthy baby sounds great to me! It's hard having constant reminders of where you should be. Hang in there.
> 
> We were told to wait until 1 period, so I did. After my first period, my temps were all over the place. I ovulated on day 17 or 18. This month they were more typical, but now on CD 18 and no temp spike yet. I tried OPKs (CVS midstream) and I don't think I got a +, but they were really tough to read!
> 
> I only charted for 2 months for the first, and we weren't trying or preventing for the 2 months before that. One month I ovulated cd 17 and the month we conceived it was on 15. I have a regular 28 day cycle with spotting 1-2 days before. Worried about my luteal phase.Click to expand...


----------



## Twinkie210

heavyheart said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavyheart said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies just checking in on you all, hope the bfp's are doing good!!!
> 
> xxxjessxxx - well done you for holding out till next week it makes sense what you u were saying about the tests and wanting to be accurate :hugs: i hope you get some answers soon
> 
> AFM- 8dpo today and caved in and tested early:dohh: bfn!! bumed out and not feeling positive at all but i guess a few more days and time will tell.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: and hugs all round xxx
> 
> I did the same thing! I knew I shouldn't test at 8dpo, I knew it would be negative! I am going to try to hold out until Saturday... when do you think you will test again?Click to expand...
> 
> Did you test today??? everything crossed for you :thumbup::thumbup: I cant handle another bfn today so think ill wait till 2moro. In my mind that will be a pretty reliable answer by then as ill be 11dpo so if bfn which i know it will be ill suck it up and start planning what to do for next cycle. Iam thinking doing SMEP again while still taking pregnacare conception vitamins and folic acid and add in using pre seed. Running out of ideas now xx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: very best of luck xxxClick to expand...

I tested yesterday- BFN. I am pretty sure I am out. I think AF will start tomorrow, which if she does, the meds I am taking did nothing for my LP :( My temps are down and I can actually feel my progesterone dropping (weird, but my BBs start getting sore and the medicine I take makes me sick when my progesterone is low). I guess I will have to keep my FX'd for next month.


----------



## KozmikKitten

breakingdawn said:


> Jess & Nicole, big big hugs for both of you. <3 Kozmik I am sorry.. :( That is crappy. I understand why you feel hurt and sad, I would too.. and it is totally okay. You WILL get your sticky baby!!! PS: Your profile picture is beautiful!

[/QUOTE]

I'm so sorry. I too have several people around me with very similar due dates. The closest is 4 days later and she didn't even want to be pregnant. When she went for her scan she was a afraid to find out because she'd hate to have a girl. Meanwhile all I can think is, gee a healthy baby sounds great to me! It's hard having constant reminders of where you should be. Hang in there. [/QUOTE]

Thanks ladies! I had a huge crying fit on Friday night and told DH EVERYTHING I was feeling. Said some horrible things about SIL and other preggo family members, apologized for being a crazy person, and was able to move on with my weekend. 

I hope everyone else is doing well this weekend!


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies sorry I have been AWOL for a few days just trying to get my head together.

Have gone to post something a few times but deleted it.

First up sending some massive hugs to Jess and nicole.:hugs:

Emum so nice to hear from you hun, I really to empathise with you. There is a woman with a child at my daughters nursery who has the same due date as I would have had and I HATE seeing her bump. I always make sure I am really early or at the back of the line so I do not have to see her. Yet I have a friend who had baby and I absolutly adore him.:hugs:

Twinkle and Heavyheart good luck.:thumbup:

Think Kosmic you need some hugs too.:hugs:

In fact:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I think we all need some good luck and news soon.

AFM:cry::cry::cry: Was the anniversary of my first loss. I found out on the 2nd and went on to miscarry the 4th and 5th. The 5th (yesterday) was when I had the majority of the pain and bleeding. As many from the UK know that yesterday was bonfire night, celebrated by many with fireworks. Hearing those last night took me back. All the raw emotion of that night came flooding back. Why is it that when you feel in control of your emotions something comes along and knocks you pardon my french....on your arse again.

I am not going to lie I was distraught again. Compounded by OH being away from home. He also told me his schedule has changed and so no chance of out ttc this month. Gutted.

On top of all this my Gran whom I was really close to has died. 

Thanks ladies for listening and sorry for the long post.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm so sorry Debzie, there's really no getting away from the noise of the fireworks so I can imagine it was tough for you. 

My SIL had a mc years ago before she had her two boys, who are 13 and 10 now and she says she can't remember what the date was now that she has so many good dates to remember with the boys. I don't think I'll get that lucky though. 

I started bleeding on the 28th of April but the worst of it was the 29th which was the royal wedding, so whenever I see the pics, I remember sitting watching it with DH, cuddled up under a blanket with the curtains closed. Our first wedding anniversary was that Sunday too so I'll never forget it.


----------



## debzie

I know I will.never forget that date..gosh you either.

I made an appointment with my gp as we now have officially been ttc for 16 months. Any ideas on what i should ne asking her?


----------



## ickle pand

I just asked my GP to refer me to the FS, I think he did some progesterone tests while we were waiting but I think he did them on CD21 only, which I now know only works if you have a perfect 28 day cycle with a 14 LP. I already knew I had PCOS and endometriosis before I even met DH though I knew that there was a good chance I'd need help when we started TTC. 

You might want to do a bit of research on the clinic you might be referred too. This is a good site and you can search for clinics near you on it https://www.hfea.gov.uk/

I got a choice of two clinics because of where we live but went with the one closest to my work which makes it easier for getting time out for appointments. The clinic I go to has a website and tells you how to get referred and what to expect at the first appointment which is really useful info. It also tells you about different treatments etc. So once you find a clinic in your area, it's worth googling it.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Can you put my next due date on the list please? 14 July 2012. :cry: I miscarried today after my tests went super light.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Noooooo so so sorry.


----------



## debzie

thankyou ickle.

Nicole I am so so sorry for your loss. x


----------



## threebirds

Im such a naive optimist, I still hope I might be preg right up to the moment af smacks me in the face - which is any minute now. 

Sorry ladies for those that are going through loss again. 

Thinking of you all and hope we all get our sticky beans soon & wishing those that have got a bfp a very h&h 9mths xx


----------



## debzie

Well I had my appointment with my favourite GP. She said that she would like to get the ball rolling to refer me to a FS but wants bloods first (you were right amanda thanks)
So I need to book in for cd23 (in my case as I have a slightly longer cycle) and cd 2-5 bloods to and take it from there.

I am feeling more postive today after my nightmare of a week last week.

Thanks again ladies for picking me up.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies, so sorry to be on late!!!
My internet had gone so having to be very naughty at the moment and connect to someone elses :blush: shhh!
I am sooo sorry for your loss Nicole :hugs: I hope things get better for you I really do :flower:
Welcome nursekelly :hi: SOrry to hear of your two losses :hugs:


My update at the moment ...I have booked my doctors appointment! I am terrified and will have to go on my own :nope: but its for Wednesday 10.10am. What do I say??! x x x


----------



## threebirds

xxxjessxxx said:


> Hey ladies, so sorry to be on late!!!
> My internet had gone so having to be very naughty at the moment and connect to someone elses :blush: shhh!
> I am sooo sorry for your loss Nicole :hugs: I hope things get better for you I really do :flower:
> Welcome nursekelly :hi: SOrry to hear of your two losses :hugs:
> 
> 
> My update at the moment ...I have booked my doctors appointment! I am terrified and will have to go on my own :nope: but its for Wednesday 10.10am. What do I say??! x x x

Jess, well done making that apt, its really important that you tell your Dr about your losses. Give him/her as much detail as you can. Even mention that you were dtd this time when you started bleeding. I'll be keeping my fx for you & hope you have a lovely doc. You need to ask if there are any tests you can do or if you can get a FS referral to explore why your losses are happening.

Im off to the dr tomorrow to see about FS referral - but thats mainly coz we're oldies.


----------



## Nibeley

Can I join?
I had a mc last Wednesday at 5 weeks, only know I was pregnant for 2.5 days. Still emotional. My due date would have been 5th July 2012.

lets hope this thread had good luck and we all have our BFPs
xx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Nibeley said:


> Can I join?
> I had a mc last Wednesday at 5 weeks, only know I was pregnant for 2.5 days. Still emotional. My due date would have been 5th July 2012.
> 
> lets hope this thread had good luck and we all have our BFPs
> xx

:flower: welcome! So sorry for your recent loss. I find this thread helpful with sharing the emotions that go along with the grieving process. I hope you and OH are doing well.


----------



## Nibeley

Thanks Kozmikkitten, its hard to see a time when it wont be as painful, but hoping fr a BFP and a sticky bean to help take the pain away
xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

> Jess, well done making that apt, its really important that you tell your Dr about your losses. Give him/her as much detail as you can. Even mention that you were dtd this time when you started bleeding. I'll be keeping my fx for you & hope you have a lovely doc. You need to ask if there are any tests you can do or if you can get a FS referral to explore why your losses are happening.
> 
> Im off to the dr tomorrow to see about FS referral - but thats mainly coz we're oldies.

Thanks hun :thumbup: I will do :) I really am so scared though! I've got to get a bus there and do it all on my own-just really wish OH could have come with me :nope: If they dont mention an FS shall I then? Lol your not oldies!! x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

hey ladies :hi:
I do hope your all ok :flower: and filling your days with goodness :hugs:
Im still so nervous about the Dr's tomorrow but I know this needs to be done!

*Ps. Please let me know if I've missed adding anyone to the thread, or if anything needs changing... sometimes I miss the posts *


----------



## ickle pand

Jess have you made a list of things you want to tell the doctor/questions you want to ask. I always do that just say that I wrote everything down so I didn't forget anything and I've never had a bad response from any doctor. 

I think that its worth asking your doc if being referred to the FS is an option and if not, ask why not so that you know what his reasoning is. Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## lomelly

xxxjessxxx said:


> hey ladies :hi:
> I do hope your all ok :flower: and filling your days with goodness :hugs:
> Im still so nervous about the Dr's tomorrow but I know this needs to be done!
> 
> *Ps. Please let me know if I've missed adding anyone to the thread, or if anything needs changing... sometimes I miss the posts *

Good luck at drs! Best to know if they can help in some way


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies. 

Jess i just came out with it and asked if I could be refered and was shocked when she said yes. My main reason is wr have been trying to conceive for so long 16 months in total. Was doubly surprised when I asked oh and he has agreed to the testing too. 

I am still feeling positive not about this cycle as i know it is a right off (unless any ladies have any tips for me to delay ovulation a few days lol) but just in general about ttc.


----------



## butterfly00

On a side note ladies... I'm not sure how many of you have seen it, but Hallmark has a memorial ornament this year. It looks like a heart shape shell and has a pearl charm on it. It says "Always remembered, always in our hearts. 2011" Even as we try for that next BFP, I thought it was a sweet way to remember our angel

Hope everyone is well today.


----------



## B&LsMom

butterfly00 said:


> On a side note ladies... I'm not sure how many of you have seen it, but Hallmark has a memorial ornament this year. It looks like a heart shape shell and has a pearl charm on it. It says "Always remembered, always in our hearts. 2011" Even as we try for that next BFP, I thought it was a sweet way to remember our angel
> 
> Hope everyone is well today.

I'll have to check that ornament out--thanks for letting us know. I painted a piggy bank when I was about 8 weeks along with my little one and on the bottom is says "love mommy 2011" I will always consider that to be my angels piggy bank.


----------



## Mammatotwo

butterfly00 said:


> On a side note ladies... I'm not sure how many of you have seen it, but Hallmark has a memorial ornament this year. It looks like a heart shape shell and has a pearl charm on it. It says "Always remembered, always in our hearts. 2011" Even as we try for that next BFP, I thought it was a sweet way to remember our angel
> 
> Hope everyone is well today.

Oh that sounds lovely, but at the same time breaks by heart thinking about. Our baby was due just before Christmas. I just keep thinking that this Christmas will have sadness with it as I should have been holding my newborn:cry: 
I made a car mirror sun catcher with a little angel and butterfly crystal beads. I love it and I see it everyday to remember my angels.

Jess- I hope your dr helped. Looking forward to seeing how it went. :flower:

AFM- 6dpo and waiting. Everything crossed this is our month. No real symptoms. Boobs a bit sore today but they were last month too. :shrug:

Hope you are all doing ok. Hope we all get our BFP soon or before our due dates. Mine is one month away today.


----------



## butterfly00

Mammatotwo said:


> Oh that sounds lovely, but at the same time breaks by heart thinking about. Our baby was due just before Christmas. I just keep thinking that this Christmas will have sadness with it as I should have been holding my newborn:cry:
> I made a car mirror sun catcher with a little angel and butterfly crystal beads. I love it and I see it everyday to remember my angels.

:hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

hi ladies just thought id pop in and share with you i just got my bfp (14dpo) af due 2day cramping but no show and very sore bbs appeared out of nowhere!!! crying my eyes out i cant believe it i really honestly thought i was out this month.

Tons of hugs and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## confusedprego

congrats heavy heart!!! hope we'll all be following in your footsteps this month!! :) :) yay! 

I'm 6DPO today and will be trying to hold out to 14DPO to test but we'll see ;)


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats heavy heart!! H&H 9 months to you :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

heavyheart said:


> hi ladies just thought id pop in and share with you i just got my bfp (14dpo) af due 2day cramping but no show and very sore bbs appeared out of nowhere!!! crying my eyes out i cant believe it i really honestly thought i was out this month.
> 
> Tons of hugs and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


Congrats!! H&H 9 months to you! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## KozmikKitten

deleted...meant for a different thread!


----------



## newmrsg

A huge congrats on the BFP's! Wishing you all a H&H 9 months :)


----------



## debzie

sorry double post


----------



## debzie

Big congratulations heavyheart.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## threebirds

Hi heavyheart, fantastic news, congratulations x


----------



## Mammatotwo

Congrats heavyheart :happydance:
Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats heavyheart!

I just wanted to pop in to say that I am officially on to CD3 TTCAL... FX'd for a BFP before Christmas!


----------



## debzie

Some more good news not so much on the ttc topic but the cervical biopsy I had done last month following an abnormal pap smear came back a. minor changes. I do not need any treatment just going to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Twinkie210

debzie said:


> Some more good news not so much on the ttc topic but the cervical biopsy I had done last month following an abnormal pap smear came back a. minor changes. I do not need any treatment just going to keep an eye on it.

Good to hear!


----------



## ickle pand

Glad to hear that Debzie :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Congratulations heavyheart I shall change that :thumbup: H&H 9 months and extra sticky dust :hugs:

Hope everyone else is going well!!

Dr's went ok :)
The night before, OH asked is I was ok and I said "yes, Im just really scared about tomorrow" - so after about 15seconds of silence, he then said "you know what? dont worry too much about it, as I'm coming with you." I said "what about work?" and he said "your more important than work jess" :happydance: so yeah, he came with me in the end bless him :D 
When we got to the Dr's I saw my own Dr for once, told him everything and he said "well I dont really know much about pregnancy and that area, so what I'm going to do is refer you to Dr R* and she works in that area more. She can run tests, and scans etc to find out more for you" (You'd think after 28years experience though he'd know something :dohh: ) But good thing is, Dr R* was the one I saw second time round with my first pregnancy and she got me the scan etc :thumbup:
So I went to get my appointment for Dr R* and she said the next time she's free is November 30th!!! :O I asked if there was any sooner and she said there is if I don't mind travelling to another surgery, so I've got Monday 2.20pm :happydance: 
OH said "jess, I dont think I'll be able to make this one because of work" but when he say my face drop :( He said "actually f*** that, your more important jess, im coming" (he told work today and they've let him take it as a holiday :happydance: ) so it's all good :thumbup: Annnd - i've got an interview next week so things should be looking up :D x x x


----------



## heavyheart

confusedprego said:


> congrats heavy heart!!! hope we'll all be following in your footsteps this month!! :) :) yay!
> 
> I'm 6DPO today and will be trying to hold out to 14DPO to test but we'll see ;)

Aw thank you, ive got everything crossed for you!!! I didnt hold out either i tested early infact still bfn on 11dpo it was so horrid i really thought i was out then :cloud9:

XXX


----------



## heavyheart

Twinkie210 said:


> Congrats heavyheart!
> 
> I just wanted to pop in to say that I am officially on to CD3 TTCAL... FX'd for a BFP before Christmas!

Thank you, will keep everything crossed for you!! :hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

debzie said:


> Some more good news not so much on the ttc topic but the cervical biopsy I had done last month following an abnormal pap smear came back a. minor changes. I do not need any treatment just going to keep an eye on it.

Thats great news :hugs: best of luck xx:hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

xxxjessxxx said:


> Congratulations heavyheart I shall change that :thumbup: H&H 9 months and extra sticky dust :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is going well!!
> 
> Dr's went ok :)
> The night before, OH asked is I was ok and I said "yes, Im just really scared about tomorrow" - so after about 15seconds of silence, he then said "you know what? dont worry too much about it, as I'm coming with you." I said "what about work?" and he said "your more important than work jess" :happydance: so yeah, he came with me in the end bless him :D
> When we got to the Dr's I saw my own Dr for once, told him everything and he said "well I dont really know much about pregnancy and that area, so what I'm going to do is refer you to Dr R* and she works in that area more. She can run tests, and scans etc to find out more for you" (You'd think after 28years experience though he'd know something :dohh: ) But good thing is, Dr R* was the one I saw second time round with my first pregnancy and she got me the scan etc :thumbup:
> So I went to get my appointment for Dr R* and she said the next time she's free is November 30th!!! :O I asked if there was any sooner and she said there is if I don't mind travelling to another surgery, so I've got Monday 2.20pm :happydance:
> OH said "jess, I dont think I'll be able to make this one because of work" but when he say my face drop :( He said "actually f*** that, your more important jess, im coming" (he told work today and they've let him take it as a holiday :happydance: ) so it's all good :thumbup: Annnd - i've got an interview next week so things should be looking up :D x x x

Thats great to hear things are looking up for you :thumbup: and nice that your dh is putting you first and making you feel better. It makes all the difference when your supported eh. xxx:hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Glad to hear your appointment went well Jess and that DH is being so supportive. It really makes a world of difference when they come through for you doesn't it? I hope the doctor on Monday is just as helpful.


----------



## JellyBeann

Can I join? My due date would have been March 31st!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks ladies :flower:
Yeah Im glad things are making a difference, and it's lovely having OH supporting me as I felt I was going through it on my own, but he's being a star at the moment :)
Welcome Jelly Beann, sorry for your loss :hugs: I do hope you get your sticky bean soon and your coping well :) xx


----------



## futurephotos

I just got my BFP!!!

With my first pg I would have been 34 weeks right now- Due in Dec.
With my second pg I would have been due beginning of March!

This is my 3rd time and we hope it is a sticky one!! It will be our first child.


----------



## Srbjbex

Congratulations futurephotos!! I hope this is a sticky bean for you and you have a healthy and happy 9 months x


----------



## Twinkie210

futurephotos said:


> I just got my BFP!!!
> 
> With my first pg I would have been 34 weeks right now- Due in Dec.
> With my second pg I would have been due beginning of March!
> 
> This is my 3rd time and we hope it is a sticky one!! It will be our first child.

Congrats! Lots of sticky dust for you!


----------



## confusedprego

futurephotos said:


> I just got my BFP!!!
> 
> With my first pg I would have been 34 weeks right now- Due in Dec.
> With my second pg I would have been due beginning of March!
> 
> This is my 3rd time and we hope it is a sticky one!! It will be our first child.

Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jewel33

futurephotos said:


> I just got my BFP!!!
> 
> With my first pg I would have been 34 weeks right now- Due in Dec.
> With my second pg I would have been due beginning of March!
> 
> This is my 3rd time and we hope it is a sticky one!! It will be our first child.


Congratulations Futurephoto i will keep you in my prayers i hope this ones your sticky bean :hugs:



MMC 10/5/11 I will always love you my little :angel:


----------



## Mrskg

Hey all after a minor mental blip I think I'm back on form xx

Congrats on all the bfp's xxxxx
Good luck docs jess xxx
Debzie that's great news must be a relief xxxxx

Well I'm about 6dpo had a really awful day really bad headache an slept most of day looked back at cd19 on last 2 cycles an had same symptoms as we all know I was pregnant those months but were chemical but I'm hoping it's a good sign my reasoning is i was pregnant those times and it wouldn't have went wrong till later xx I had a reading yest by the medium I have known for years it was really good she actually asked if I could be pregnant now she said my aura looks it x an if I'm not I will be soon x my whole reading was basically about having another baby or 2 she mentioned 2 a few times I would die of shock lol x but she said I would be moving house in the nearish future an would prob be because if baby we could squeeze one in but def not 2 x I love my house it was my grannies and can't ever imagine leaving it so would have o be something big like twins lol not getting ahead of myself just praying I get my sticky bean like she says I have been posting on a phsycic post will be updating it tomorrow with full reading if any one interested xxxx

Baby dust and sticky dust all round xxxxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome Back Mrskg! :flower:


----------



## debzie

Congratulations futurephotos.

jess great news with the docs and oh being supportive will be stalking onmonday.

welcome back Mrs kg. I would be onterested in a psychic reading if she is good. let me know about it. 

I feel really strange this cycle as I know we dont have a chance i feel something is missing trying hard still to distract myself from all things ttcas it has been such a big part of my life for so long. so have decided still to opk started yesterday just so I can still track things.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Congratulations futurephoto's!!!! :happydance: fx'd its a sticky one!!

Welcome Mrskg, I hope your ok hunny, I've had a few mental blips too - you can always pm me if you ever want to chat hun :hugs:

Anyone doing anything interesting this weekend? Me and OH are going to see a live band tonight which should be good :thumbup:


----------



## butterfly00

Anyone else feel like they are surrounded by people with similar due dates?? As I've posted before I have 2 close friends with near due dates, but at work yesterday I worked with 2 women who were 22/26 weeks. I would be 25 today :cry: It feels like everywhere I turn, someone is due in early March. Ugh, the reminders are taking a toll on my ability to cope. 

I've pretty much counted us out this month. According to FF I didn't O until CD 21 and I have a 28D cycle. Our normal blanket was at the dry cleaners and I was cold a few morning waking up, but that is grasping at straws! I just want my body to be back to normal


----------



## confusedprego

I have the opposite problem. Everyone already has kids and we're trying to "catch up" or my BIL and his wife say they won't start trying now because they dont' want to "steal our thunder" or upset us. It's nice they're keeping us in their thoughts but I don't want anyone to plan their lives because they're walking on eggshells around us. Yes, it would be hard if they got pregnant, but we would still be happy for them. Makes me feel guilty. Hopefully we'll get pregnant soon and everything will be fine and they'll feel like they can move forward!


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm luckily not surrounded b y pregnant people right now...which makes this whole thing a lot easier. Mind, people who don't know about the MC keep asking when we're having more, why I'm not pregnant, and that's piddling me off!

Anyway, I am currently 7 days late for :witch: and 4 days ago and yesterday had 2 :bfn:s so I'm confused and annoyed I don't know what's happening!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

butterfly00 said:


> Anyone else feel like they are surrounded by people with similar due dates?? As I've posted before I have 2 close friends with near due dates, but at work yesterday I worked with 2 women who were 22/26 weeks. I would be 25 today :cry: It feels like everywhere I turn, someone is due in early March. Ugh, the reminders are taking a toll on my ability to cope.
> 
> I've pretty much counted us out this month. According to FF I didn't O until CD 21 and I have a 28D cycle. Our normal blanket was at the dry cleaners and I was cold a few morning waking up, but that is grasping at straws! I just want my body to be back to normal

I can totally relate! I hear you. I have to go through my SIL's pregnancy milestones knowing she has the same due date as me. She always posts on FB and every time she does my heart sinks. I know I should be happy for her and I do a pretty good job when I talk to her, but it still hurts knowing I shoudl be at the exact place she is. 
I also feel like I am out this month. I have not gotten a + OPK and I'm on day 18. We have still been DTD just in case I missed it on the sticks though. I dont know how I could since I've been testing 3x/day. :shrug:


----------



## debzie

My heart sinks each time i see someone with a bump at the moment and i had got past that stage for a while. Coulnot avoid miss bump today whilst taking my dd to nursery. I was then folliwing her along thecroad praying she didnot notice me and want to talk. 

Well i have a positive opk today my earliest ever. Gutted that there is no chance this month but at least it won't be as long now until next cycle.


----------



## Mrskg

Hey debzie she lives near me an came to the house not sure she would travel all the way to you lol xx I've seen her yearly for last 14yrs she's magic I'm just gals she confirmed a lot of what my other readings have said x she doesn't believe mc babies come back to u although she knows plenty mediums that do believe that she also said my body had to go through some blips to prepare for my sticky pregnancy x it's to early for me to test but I'm so dying to know if my aura is right but she said I def Should be pregnant by 31st dec?????? The wait is killing me lol but I'm sure in your position this month you can more than relate to that x 

Thanks for all the welcome backs ladies an jess same goes to you feel free to pm me anytime xxxxx


----------



## B&LsMom

xxxjessxxx said:


> Congratulations futurephoto's!!!! :happydance: fx'd its a sticky one!!
> 
> Welcome Mrskg, I hope your ok hunny, I've had a few mental blips too - you can always pm me if you ever want to chat hun :hugs:
> 
> Anyone doing anything interesting this weekend? Me and OH are going to see a live band tonight which should be good :thumbup:


DH and I are going on a date night tonight---Dinner and a Movie and Blake is staying with the in-laws so we should hopefully have a great night together--- and I'm getting my hair done today so pretty excited about that too!!

Have Fun watching the band tonight--what kind of music??


----------



## debzie

Yeah I can relate mrskg. There is one that i went to.years ago and thecstuff shecsaid is still coming true. Except the son she predicted I would have two uears after my dd. Still trying for that one. Might drop her a email and make an appointment think i need something right now.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

one of my colleagues announced she is pregnant the other day. I work in a small salon and we are all quite close. She knows what i have been through this year and i was suprised that she chose to tell me in the staff room in front of everyone. I felt all eyes were on me and sort of cringing, watching for my reaction. The due date for my first loss would have been this wednesday.


----------



## Islander

I was due 7th may...hopefullt get a bfp before that!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I'm on the 7th day of bleeding from this miscarriage. It's never lasted this long :/


----------



## Mrs Miggins

my first one bled for over 2 weeks Nicole. Hope it eases up for you soon.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey all

you can take me off. 

i had a chemical

d&c sched. for monday.

:(

goodluck to all of you xo


----------



## butterfly00

:cry: so sorry to hear that


----------



## debzie

So sorry keep the faith. Surely it was more than achemical.if you need a d&c. X


----------



## confusedprego

Good luck on Monday KTF - I found my d&c really helped with closure and it was essentially painless. I didn't even use the pain meds they gave me. I also had to wait until 230PM - I had to get to the hospital early though so it didn't seem too bad


----------



## Mrskg

keepthefaith i am so sorry i know nothing can ease that pain right now but we are all here for you xxxx

nicole i hope things ease for you soon 

debzie here is a link to my reading if you want to read it i will warn you i did try to make it as short as poss but didnt quite work out that way so you mif=ght want to get a cuppa an comfy lol https://www.babyandbump.com/paranormal/730507-psychic-right-9.html


----------



## heavyheart

keepthefaith iam so sorry for your loss :hugs: will be thinking of you on monday xxx


----------



## heavyheart

Mrskg said:


> keepthefaith i am so sorry i know nothing can ease that pain right now but we are all here for you xxxx
> 
> nicole i hope things ease for you soon
> 
> debzie here is a link to my reading if you want to read it i will warn you i did try to make it as short as poss but didnt quite work out that way so you mif=ght want to get a cuppa an comfy lol https://www.babyandbump.com/paranormal/730507-psychic-right-9.html

I just had a read through your reading :thumbup: all sounds so positive for you hunny, i hope to be seeing you on here soon with that bfp i have everything crossed for you!!! iam not leaving you behind!!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## threebirds

So sorry keepthefaith xxxx

We've our first apt at fertility clinic this wk. Will be bringing print out of previous bw. Getting AMH test & OH getting SA. Anxious times but its helping to be proactive. Thinking of all of you ladies x


----------



## B&LsMom

Good luck with the fertility specialist--I hope they can help--that really is a great step to take--thinking of you this week!!


----------



## Mrskg

heavyheart said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> keepthefaith i am so sorry i know nothing can ease that pain right now but we are all here for you xxxx
> 
> nicole i hope things ease for you soon
> 
> debzie here is a link to my reading if you want to read it i will warn you i did try to make it as short as poss but didnt quite work out that way so you mif=ght want to get a cuppa an comfy lol https://www.babyandbump.com/paranormal/730507-psychic-right-9.html
> 
> I just had a read through your reading :thumbup: all sounds so positive for you hunny, i hope to be seeing you on here soon with that bfp i have everything crossed for you!!! iam not leaving you behind!!! xxx:hugs:Click to expand...


thank you xxxx i caved an poas think im only 9dpo though so prob still to early but check this out https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/797411-9dpo-mc-sept-oct-3rd-month-lucky.html x


----------



## debzie

just read through your reading mrs kg and that seem really positive. As for your 9dpo test I really do see a line. I have used the asda tests and have never got an evap on them they are usually stark white not even a tilter line. Good luck to you hun I hope the line gets darker and this one is an extra sticky bean. x


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks debzie x I'm trying to just go with the flow an not get too excited just yet I'll just try having fun poas lol my reading was great an has helped me relax so that if it's not my month next one should hopefully be X Id say I'm dubious because line disappeared but never had a bfp this early so not sure how it should look will have to try an limit myself to one test a day though used 2 asda an a frer today so wish I'd got more frer when superdrug had bogof lol I have noticed though tesco came up before frer did last month so maybe store tests the way to go an at a third of the price I should be happy! xxx I have done well relaxing this month but I can see these next few days might counteract that but hey ho off to bed we go think I'll be up crack of Dawn tomorrow hope I don't have insomnia like I did last night hoping that's another good sign xxx hope hope hope is all I seem to do lately xxx

Oh an well done for reading the longest post ever lol xx


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey girls i was due on dec 4th 2011 with my first baby, sadly she passed away at 29 weeks on the 20th sept 2011. was really looking forward to xmas this year with my bub now just want this year over


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks everyone, i saw a specialist yesterday and i am NOT getting a d&c monday, he thinks i have no reason to ( i have zero hcg and my period)

i totally agree and we will start testing soon!

xoxoxoxo


----------



## Mammatotwo

keepthefaith I am so so sorry for your loss:hugs:

Mrsg that line looks very good. FX

AFM- this was my last chance to get pregnant before my due date of 9th December. Last night I thought I saw a faint line. Was so sure this morning I would get a good line. I got NOTHING. Temp is down near cover line so AF will be here soon. :nope:
I can not believe how long this journey to get baby number 3 is. We are now going into month 21. Getting a bit over it. Was really hoping to be pregnant by now. 

Hope everyone else is having better luck :dust:


----------



## Twinkie210

Maddysmum said:


> Hey girls i was due on dec 4th 2011 with my first baby, sadly she passed away at 29 weeks on the 20th sept 2011. was really looking forward to xmas this year with my bub now just want this year over

I am sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## debzie

Your welcome Mrs kg I will be stalking you. I do not rate frer with my last prengnancy i got a positive on a digital and superdrugs own before i got a smidge of a line with frer i just got strange clear evaps. 

Keep the faith so glad you do not have to.go through the d&c. Wishing you a. speeding recovery. x

Welcome maddysmum and so sorry for your loss.x

mama...I an starting to know how you feel. I only have next cycle now Which with be our 17th ttc#2. I have appointments to get my bloo d done to check hormone levels and oh has agreed to.a Sa. that's what is keeping me going through this cycle which is a tight off.


----------



## JellyBeann

Well, I took a test this morning, not sure if there is a line or anything though! It looks like there is a very feint line!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ouou Mrskg - I sooo hope this is it! I'm glad your trying to pace yourself with it - even though I know it's really hard to! Everything crossable is crossed hun :hugs: x x

Welcome Maddysmum :hi: I am soo sorry to hear of your loss hunny, I truly am :hugs: I hope your staying strong and pulling through it - and this group gives you the support you need :hugs: x x

Glad to hear you don't need a d&c hun :flower: Lets hope you can get another sticky bfp now :hugs: x x

Mammatotwo - don't give up just yet hunny! If you had a faint line then thats a good thing, and because its faint anything could change why you got a bfn this time round - besides I know majority of some women get darker lines in the evening :thumbup: x x

Ououu JellyBeann that sounds hopeful!!! Fx'd it sticks and gets darker and darker - how many dpo are you? x x


Arggh! Well I was supposed to go to Dr's today - however the receptionist rung today telling me that the Dr is ill and I've been rescheduled to 23rd November :nope: I am fuming!! Poor OH had a day off work today too and now nothings happening :nope:
Not only that Im sooo confused!!
Having basically oone day of bleeding, then nothing. Day 4 having sex, and having brownish discharge which after a day went clear. 2 days ago had sex and started dark red/brown spotting. Haven't had sex since as I don't think it's a good idea. Did a test again as I'm still having tons of pregnancy symptoms and bfn! Im just so confused :cry:
And as I started bleeding on 1st November, Im on CD13, which means I would be ovulating soon if Im not pregnant, but having sex isn't doing too great atm. But then this ovulation (if it happens) is my last chance of getting pregnant before my first due date :nope: :cry: Arrggh I don't know what to do! Im so confused! COuld I still be pregnant? WHats going on? Anyone had anything similar or know of anything? x x


----------



## debzie

just had a peek Jellybean and I see a faint line, dont know if it has colour in it. Praying it is your BFP. 

Was looking on ebay and at the bottom on suggested things it had this pregnancy test from the US. It is 5 tests in one with varying HCG sensitivities will see of I can find a link to the pic. I do not know if this would freak me out or offer some reasurrances when the time came. Not that I would buy it as it is way too expensive.
https://srx.uk.ebayrtm.com/clk?RtmClk&u=1H4sIAAAAAAAAAEXOQWuDMBQH8LvgdxBKd9PkaUxSIfSwMhisY9B2J2GkNtjgNCGJlX77xdMujx%2F%2F%2F3vwNkczZZ%2FmkQHJMGkwNADZ8XTOSgyQJm4W9xBs2yC0LEuhrvJZdKaYB6TDiA4qqC7U%2BZczvVPe64eKVv0kp%2B6Zn5UP%2BZtTKj%2FdtbV66nNUYkxrwinQutr%2FBDd4fWuFrWHHipG9rImVbvStkL%2B92VaHj%2B%2F3bUl1mKMvr6tNmKJJlP1fsD6SVmkijYhvS30TLE2ucZJyx3ma6JgQ4AwoA0ZpxQjjmMXCDevBH36HmawHAQAA&ch=3&g=8015329812e0a02652971157ff7e1336&i=1032002082&aii=4187167176637478078&lid=742988&m=213821&pi=5197


----------



## ickle pand

Wow Debzie. I've never heard of them before. I think I'd be tempted to buy a couple when I get my BFP though lol


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know I got my BFP this morning!! I'm in total shock!! :) Hope everyone else is doing great today!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

eeeekk congratulations hunny!!!
H&H 9months, sending sticky dust your way :dust:


----------



## heavyheart

confusedprego said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know I got my BFP this morning!! I'm in total shock!! :) Hope everyone else is doing great today!!

congratulations!!!:happydance: h&h 9months xxx


----------



## debzie

confusedprego said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know I got my BFP this morning!! I'm in total shock!! :) Hope everyone else is doing great today!!

Congratulations hun wishing you a happy and healthy nine month. x


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies x I done a frer this am bfn not too disappointed though as still early for me too an frer never seem to give me early results x af due between wed an fri so not too long too wait now xxx fx'd for everyone still waiting x

Congrats confusedprego xxxxxx

So glad you don't need surgery keepthefaith xxx

So sorry for your loss maddysmum I can totally understand you wanting Christmas over with xxx

Fxd for you jelly bean xxx

Thanks mammaoftwo x really hope you get your bfp soon xxxx

Debzie think I agree with you about frer!!!! Wow those other tests look cool shame about price though xxx


Jess I've no idea esp since test are now bfn x really hope you get some answers soon thouh an that bfp before your dd xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

Not sure what DPO I am, but I'm CD33, usually a 23 day cycle!


----------



## Srbjbex

confusedprego said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know I got my BFP this morning!! I'm in total shock!! :) Hope everyone else is doing great today!!

That is amazing news!!!! Congratulations. I hope you have a wonderful 9 months xxx


----------



## Mrskg

JellyBeann said:


> Not sure what DPO I am, but I'm CD33, usually a 23 day cycle!

Are you going to go to docs to get blood tests? With my first daughter I never got a positive till 13wks xxxxx


----------



## threebirds

confusedprego said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know I got my BFP this morning!! I'm in total shock!! :) Hope everyone else is doing great today!!

Excellent news :D congratulations & wishing you 9 mths H&H x


----------



## JellyBeann

Mrskg said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what DPO I am, but I'm CD33, usually a 23 day cycle!
> 
> Are you going to go to docs to get blood tests? With my first daughter I never got a positive till 13wks xxxxxClick to expand...

If it doesn't get darker I'll book in, yes!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Mrskg :hugs: I hope i get answers too :nope: xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

After my two faint lines on tests yesterday, a First Response that I took on fmu, isn't showing anything!! I am so confused and frustrated, I am 11 days late for AF...never been this late before! I just want to know if I am pregnant or not...FFS

And the doctors said that a blood test to determine pregnancy doesn't exist, then when I rang back, they said they don't do it at my doctors! :grr:


----------



## debzie

jellybean are your docs for real. Just being late is reason enough to get your bloods done. Is there a walk in clinic near you that you may try?


----------



## ickle pand

The :witch: got me this morning so this is my last cycle to get a BFP before my due date. Keep everything crossed for me!


----------



## confusedprego

ickle pand said:


> The :witch: got me this morning so this is my last cycle to get a BFP before my due date. Keep everything crossed for me!

I've got everything crossed for you! Good luck!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

ickle pand same for me too hunny! Fx'd we got our sticky, well-deserved beans!! :flower:


----------



## JellyBeann

They do walk in appointments after 5...might go down for that!


----------



## debzie

Worth a try jellybean and keep.us posted. 

Jess and Amanda I will be moving on to my last cycle too. Last ditch attempt. Hopefully then by the time I ovulated both of you will have your bfps and i will not be far behind.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

The witch got me today, and it would have been the due date of my first loss tomorrow. So I had my bfp in September, but lost it a month ago. Guess it was a big hope to think I'd get another bfp before this due date. Now looking to have another - and hang onto it - by May.


----------



## Mrskg

Well ladies I'm still getting bfn I'm approx 11dpo af due before fri so hoping theres still time yet x if she shows dec will also be my last month before first due date x crossables crossed for all of us xxxx


----------



## B&LsMom

Good luck for lots of Dec BFP's!!!


----------



## Mrskg

*sigh* cd25 bfn with my last bfp's I got bfp - April cd25 sept cd27 an oct cd23 so I hope I'm still in the race x trying to listen to my own advice your not out till witch shows! X


----------



## JellyBeann

So, I'm currently 12 days late with 6 negative (or maybe 3 vvvvvv faint positives) tests under my belt...I really don't know what to think

I'm seeing the doctor at 4:40 today guys...will be sure to update you when i get back!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Fx'd ladies!!
Im very confused still, had another one day episode of bleeding yesterday and nothing today :shrug:
Jelly Beann will be looking out for that update! GL! x x


----------



## ickle pand

Mrskg - you're still in until AF arrives :) Do you track ovulation at all, to know how many DPO you might be?


----------



## Mrskg

No I don't chart so going by averages I should have ov'd around the 5th ?? So i think about 11dpo x I'm now at that stage I just want to know one way or another I'm not the most patient person lol xxx

Gl jellybeann xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Dont give up mrskg :hugs: fx'd! xx


----------



## Mrskg

I'm trying not too x I really thought I'd get at least a faint line today if I was ?? An im more thinking I will get bfp eventually than not but wish i was feeling other way so if or when af shows I'm not as disappointed x I honestly have to say I never for one min thought this journey would be so hard but I'm sure you all feel like that too xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya, I think Im having another early MC...I had 2 faint BFPs a couple of days ago, then nothing the day after and today...I am in serious pain and it's exactly like the last one...My lower back is killing me, I'm aching like crazy, and I have started spotting, like last time, I spotted for a few hours last time then bled like crazy...:cry:


----------



## Mrskg

Aw I'm so sorry to hear this xxx big hugs to you xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

I just rang midwives, and they said it does sound very much like a miscarriage again! :cry: exactly 4 months since my last loss, and at exactly the same gestation!


----------



## Mrskg

I know how you feel I had 2 in a row I'm so hoping this month it's either a bfn or a sticky not sure I could take another month of sadness an I think my hubby would tell me to give up! I wish I could take your pain away xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh dear Jelly Beann Im so sorry to hear that - dont be giving up just yet :hugs: I've had 3 miscarriages in a row now :sad: not nice! Fx'd you dont have to go through any again, well all of us dont for that matter x x

Mrskg, I know how you feel, As it's more of a kick in the teeth when af does show :nope:
But I guess everything happens for a reason - as hard as it is at times. Sorry to hear your husband would probably tell you to give up :nope: You've got all of our support! :hugs: x x


----------



## Mrskg

I know I'd be able to talk him round but I don't want to keep stressing him out x I've not even told him I've tested yet in case he thinks I'm more obsessed than I am lol don't think he'd understand the poas addiction or the money I'm spending that could go on Xmas! As far as he's concerned I'm not testing till sat when I'll be late for af lol is that bad? Xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

thats not bad hunny, Im in the same position. OH moans about it all the time, but at the end of the day if it's just a little secret that helps you and doesn't hurt him it cant do much harm. Even though if OH finds out I have then it's not good :/ x x


----------



## ickle pand

MrsKg - I hope you're right but after a m/c, ov can be really unpredictable - for some women it happens as soon as their HCG levels drop down to normal but for others it can take a while, and it can take a few months for your cycles to settle back down to normal again (it took me 4 cycles to have a normal period). Try not to worry too much.

JellyBeann - so sorry hun. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Mrskg

I used to keep my tests on my underwear drawer upstairs now I have them hidden in cabinet in bathroom I feel like an alcoholic hiding their drink :blush: even though I keep getting bfn I'd go crazy if I did not test :wacko:


----------



## Mrskg

ickle pand said:


> MrsKg - I hope you're right but after a m/c, ov can be really unpredictable - for some women it happens as soon as their HCG levels drop down to normal but for others it can take a while, and it can take a few months for your cycles to settle back down to normal again (it took me 4 cycles to have a normal period). Try not to worry too much.
> 
> JellyBeann - so sorry hun. Take care of yourself xx

I have been thinking that I'm just hoping that since cycles seemed to go back to normal after mmc an then I fell 2 months in a row I'm hoping they are good signs x I also holding on too lots of hope from all my readings esp my latest reading as I trust her x sorry to those non believers xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

haha :rofl: TTC makes us do crazy things lol
I've had to hide mine in our end of the bed box :blush:
I know what you mean about not poas though, I can't stand it lol! xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Yes I think I can officially say I'm a crazy poas addict :haha: but proud to be :thumbup: would hate to think what I'd be like if I couldn't share all this with all of you x you are all amazing I wish we were all friends irl think of the convos we could have over a nice :coffee: 

Just turned telly over to watch last nights emmerdale sure itv 2 used to be channel 18 anyway it's 4 music an it was unbreak my heart how ironic lol x now it's Ricky Martin he's so cheesy but there's something sexy about him :blush: lol maybe my hormones are just raging :haha:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha go you!! i dont think it's nothing to be ashamed of to be honest!
Ahh if only lol - except not coffee for me :sick: I can't stand the stuff! It's a nice pale milky cup of tea for me :blush:
hah ricky martin lol??
I dont really watch TV lol :shrug: x x x


----------



## Mrskg

Lol thats funny I was gonna put (tea) when I noticed it was coffee I'm not keen either took liking too it when I was pregnant though so had to buy de caf an couldn't stand the thought of tea!

I only half see telly now other half I'm looking at here on iPad :haha:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha yeah- i dont think they have tea sign do they lol! They should, especially as this is a pregnancy forum lol and you shouldn't have much coffee anyway!! :)
Oh my! You have an Ipad! *I* *A*M* *J*E*A*L*O*U*S*!*!* lol!!
Do you watch much films? xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Lol you are right they shouldn't have coffee smiley I actually thought it was cuppa don't think I've used it before x

I LOVE MY IPAD lol it's just amazing don't know what I did without it funny thing is now when I'm on pc ar laptop i find myself touching the screen then wondering why nothings working lol think I'm on here too much x

I do when I get a chance cant beat a good romcom but I have to admit I prefer films like SAW I missed not having a new one to go see at Halloween I have the whole set I'd really like to watch all 7 in the one day as it's all one story xx think I must have a warped mind as they are prob the most gruesome films I've watched x

What about you xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh hahah :rofl: thats funny!! Haha
Yeah gruesome films are good! I haven't seen all of the SAWS but I did enjoy the ones I watched :D
I watch all types of films really - I like true story ones, like Rabbit Proof Fence and things, OH likes war ones etc, so we normally end up watching them. Although, we also like a good kiddies one too :blush: x x x


----------



## ickle pand

My tests are kept in my bedside table along with all my various medications and supplements. I feel guilty when DH catches me testing - I don't know why, it's not like I'm doing anything wrong or behind his back lol!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha ickle pand, bless - it's good you don't hide it from him - does it not bother him then? x


----------



## Mrskg

Lol with a 4 yr old in the house I get sick of kids films! Film of the wk this wk is polar express brilliant film but after 100times it gets a bit predictable x my oh doesn't watch war films but there's a war on my telly every night with modern warfare on ps3 drives me crazy!!! No wonder I'm on here so much! Xx


----------



## Mrskg

I think that's why I hide it I feel guilty for one doing it early an 2 the money! An then i feel guilty fir being sneaky x Lol I see what you mean about not behind his back it's not like they don't know we're trying eh oh the joys xxx


----------



## ickle pand

My DH is fine about it all, but after 4 years I think he'd have run screaming for the hills long before now if he was going to lol!

I make sure I buy IC's (50 for £10) and hunt around for the best prices for supplements online, but I earn nearly as much as him so he can't say much when he'd happily spend £40 on an xbox game lol!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

haha polar express!! I watched that film a few times, but yeah - there's nothing worse than a film constantly on, although I did that when I was younger with Snow White :blush: I made the video wear out :dohh:
Your OH's got Modern Warfare too? My OH has that on xbox - i played it with OH last night lol! x x x

icklepand - thats exactly what i think :haha: OH spends 40 on xbox games often! :dohh: I used to use IC's but they weren't that great for me :nope: x x


----------



## butterfly00

DH caught me using an opk this month and was not happy. He thought it was a pregnancy test and asked why I'm wasting money and not waiting until late :witch: told him it was an opk and I'm trying to figure out my post mc screwed up cycles. He was angry. He doesn't even want me temping. He thinks I'm putting too much stress and pressure on us and that I should just let it happen. The problem is it helps keep me sane and I feel like the info will help if we have difficulties and I need to see the doctor.


----------



## ickle pand

My DH think's I put too much pressure on myself but after 4 years of trying he can take a running jump lol! I keep telling him that a little bit of stress now to hopefully get pregnant naturally is better than the huge amount of stress we'd be under with IVF. He keeps trying to resist having "timed sex" as he calls it, but I keep reminding him about that bleak little room he had to give a sample in for his SA lol!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Hello can you please add me to the list! My Due Date was June 28, 2012


----------



## Jordans_Mommy

xxxjessxxx said:


> Hey ladies :flowers:
> I thought of starting a thread for us ladies to help and support eachother to getting a :bfp: before the due date of your loss arrives.
> For example I have experienced 4 losses recently, but the only one I knew of the due date for, was the first miscarriage.
> I was due for December 9th :) but sadly, my lil Roo left 7 months too early for me to ever get to the due date :sadangel:
> It's creeping up rather close and I'm getting so down with it all, and I figured there are probably more women feeling the same too.
> So I thought to start a thread for all us women aiming to get a bfp before our expected due date just to make the pain that little bit easier... who's joining?
> 
> 
> (I'll start a list with us, and our expected due dates) :hugs:
> 
> xxxjessxxx - December 9th 2011 :sadangel:
> Twinkie210 - March 18th 2012
> Keepthefaithx - February 24th 2012  :sadangel:
> KozmikKitten - March 28th 2012
> Newmrsg - April 3rd 2012
> Heavyheart - January 7th 2012 :bfp:
> Jennajul2001 - January 27th 2012
> Srbjbex - May 22nd 2012
> SweetJennie - February 16th 2012
> Confusedprego - March 13th 2012 :bfp:
> Threebirds - February 2012
> Chiapso - February 26th 2012
> Bes_ - March 3rd 2012
> Futurephotos - December 20th 2011 :bfp:
> Jessy1101 - March 12th 2012
> Collie_crazy - January 1st 2012 :bfp:
> Mrskg - December 31st 2011 :sadangel:
> Crownjewelz - May 15th 2012
> Sarasparra - May 3rd 2012
> Bastetgrrl - February 5th 2012
> Micsor - November 23rd 2011
> Lemondrops - May 6th 2012
> Ickle pand - January 2nd 2012
> CARNAT22 - January 4th 2012
> Debzie - January 11th 2012
> Butterfly00 - March 2nd 2012
> Blakesmom - April 1st 2012
> Mammatotwo - December 9th 2011
> NZ TTC - April 28th 2012
> Breaking Dawn - April 12th 2012 :bfp:
> Mom22boys - May 15th 2012
> Lomelly - May 2012
> Nicoleoleole - July 14th 2012 :sadangel:
> Mrs Miggens - November 2011
> Jacobnmatty - December 7th 2011
> Babydust818 - April 2012
> YingYang - December 25th 2011
> Lauren10 - April 1st 2012 :bfp:
> Hopeforamirac - February 5th 2012 :bfp:
> Nursekelly - February 11th 2012
> Nibeley - July 5th 2012
> Jelly Beann - March 31st 2012
> Islander - May 7th 2012
> Maddysmum - December 4th 2012

Hey . My due date was June 17 2011 he came Jan 23, 2011 and was stillborn . Were on our first cycle of clomid now :happydance: .


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi, what a sad list. Please could you add my second miscarriage due date, may 15th 2012? Thank you.x


----------



## confusedprego

butterfly00 said:


> DH caught me using an opk this month and was not happy. He thought it was a pregnancy test and asked why I'm wasting money and not waiting until late :witch: told him it was an opk and I'm trying to figure out my post mc screwed up cycles. He was angry. He doesn't even want me temping. He thinks I'm putting too much stress and pressure on us and that I should just let it happen. The problem is it helps keep me sane and I feel like the info will help if we have difficulties and I need to see the doctor.

My DH said he didnt want me doing any opks or temps as it would add too much stress but I explained to him that ut was comforting to me to know what was going on so we decided that I just wouldn't tell him anything. This didnt last long, he kept asking "did you get a smiley face yet" until I actually did. The only problem now is that its hard to step away from the tests and thermometer now that I got our bfp haha. That I know will only stress me out..today was my last hpt im allowing myself to do!

So if its really important to you try to stress that to DH. :)


----------



## JellyBeann

My second miscarriage too...November 16th :cry:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I'm CD11 now after this last angel and still heavily bleeding. It'll get really light, where I can use a light tampon, but I'll feel this horrible cramp and it'll get super heavy again. :cry:
In all of my angels, I've never bled this long. The longest was 6 days. :|


----------



## confusedprego

Nicoleoleole said:


> I'm CD11 now after this last angel and still heavily bleeding. It'll get really light, where I can use a light tampon, but I'll feel this horrible cramp and it'll get super heavy again. :cry:
> In all of my angels, I've never bled this long. The longest was 6 days. :|

have you gotten checked out by a doc?? Maybe there's some retained tissue, you should definitely get check out hun! :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Nicole so sorry for your loss x I was advised not to use tampons due to risk of infection?

Quick question maybe one of you ladies can help me xxx I have been having sharp pains in my left hand side overfish area anyway Ive had this with my bfp's but also had it the first month after mmc an I got af buuuuuuut just say it is implantation pain how long does it take for hcg to show up? Obviously I've googled it but got a few different answers would love your opinions x


----------



## ickle pand

Mrskg - it takes *at least *2 days after implantation for enough HCG to be picked up by a test.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Welcome new ladies :hi:
Sorry for your losses but hopefully you can have support and comfort from this group :flower:
Sorry to hear you've experience another miscarriage Jelly Beann :hugs: Hope your ok :hugs: Is there a new due date you'd like me to add hun? :flower:
Nicole - DONT USE TAMPONS thats a big no no! I was told you are not aloud to use them the 3 months after a miscarriage! However I do not use them anymore at all now, as they advise if your TTC not to, as it can change the PH in your vagina and kill :spermy: Hope you are ok though my lovely :hugs:
Mrskg, I've heard a good time to test is exactly one week after :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

A week!!! I will be in a straight jacket by then lol x hoping ickle is right with 2 days fri sat doesn't seem to long too wait x bfn this morn took a funny turn earlier in my mums felt like I was swaying had to hold on to wall only lasted seconds but was very strange x ALL of the symptoms I have could be either af or bfp so that's not helping me much x my leg still funny though same as last 2months before bfp read somewhere it could be cause by uterus lying on sciatic nerve so if I do get my bfp I'm glad I have an explanation for that an if I dont think I'll need to take a trip to doc as something obviously causing it x oh an a wee while ago I felt like I had pins an needle sort of prickly feeling in pubic area again very strange def never felt that before aaaaaah please someone put me out this misery lol x I had stopped checking cervix but have checked last few days an no sign of af just nice creamy cm lol sorry tmi I'm 50/50 right now so if af does arrive hopefully I'll not be too surprised x don't even have the excitement of a bfp to look forward too as you all know that just brings with it different worries blah sorry needed a vent xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ouuo it does sound hopeful Mrskg-fx'd you get that bfp sooon!!! x x


----------



## Mrskg

Aaargh still no af an still bfn what's going on! Still silently hoping late implantation an too early for hcg but starting to loose hope a little x p'd off.com xxx how's everyone else doing? Xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

I am hanging in there in the tww! I think I'm going to test on Saturday expecting a BFN because its waaaay to early but I want to go out and drink on Saturday night so I dont really have a choice....opinions?! I hate to drink at all but I dont want people to know I am ttc and not drinking leads to assumptions when you are out with girlfriends.


----------



## ickle pand

Just tell them you're taking anti-biotics for something, so can't drink, that's what I usually do


----------



## butterfly00

I have ordered a plain drink and asked for it in the same kind of glass that the alcoholic ones go in. It's a pain becasue it takes explaining usually and has to be done away from everyone I'm out with, but it works! I usually go with cranberry or sprite since coke takes on a lighter color when mixed


----------



## B&LsMom

Mrskg said:


> Lol with a 4 yr old in the house I get sick of kids films! Film of the wk this wk is polar express brilliant film but after 100times it gets a bit predictable x my oh doesn't watch war films but there's a war on my telly every night with modern warfare on ps3 drives me crazy!!! No wonder I'm on here so much! Xx

OMG my husband is ALWAYS playing modern warfare and that is EXACTLY why I'm on here all the time too lol


----------



## Mrskg

blakesmom said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> Lol with a 4 yr old in the house I get sick of kids films! Film of the wk this wk is polar express brilliant film but after 100times it gets a bit predictable x my oh doesn't watch war films but there's a war on my telly every night with modern warfare on ps3 drives me crazy!!! No wonder I'm on here so much! Xx
> 
> OMG my husband is ALWAYS playing modern warfare and that is EXACTLY why I'm on here all the time too lolClick to expand...


Lol we'll blame them for our obsession :haha:


Af still not here today! But still bfn maybe I ov'd late? Or is that just wishful thinking? Trying to keep my hopes up but really thought I'd have had at least a faint line by now! An now my dilemma is I have 4 tests left 2 are 25mui an the other 2 are frer one step bought wrong ones an they're 100mui!!! I mean come on!!! Anyway today's one was 15 so what's the chance of me hitting over 25 tomorrow I'd say slim to none! Blah!! The wait goes on & on & on xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Mrskg it's not over until AF shows!! :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies hope your all ok and having a good weekend so far!

Mrskg pleeease dont give up :hugs: Like the others have mentioned - it's not over yet!! :flower:

Im confused with everything at the moment, but Dr's Wednesday should hopefully give some answers! I did tell OH not to take a day off work (even though I really need him - I don't want him losing his job!) buutt... he's been very sweet and gone and booked it off anyway :cloud9:


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks jess x aw im so glad he's chumming you x good luck for Wednesday xxx


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies
Mrs Kg hope you get your BFP soon Im still stalking you.
Jess glad your other half is showing his support I know it is a comfort evebn though sometimes we think we can do it all ourselves.

afm I am on a run of shifts and DD has one of the many bugs that are going around so fortunately this 2ww is flying by. I think also when you know you have no chance it makes things easier. I have been symptom spotting as I think it helps know what id naturally happening without the thought could that be a sign. 

HOPE ALL THE REST OF YOU ARE DOING OK?


----------



## Nicoleoleole

:( I didn't want a tampon lecture. I'm using them so next month I can switch to a DivaCup. I need the practice.


----------



## debzie

Nicoleoleole said:


> :( I didn't want a tampon lecture. I'm using them so next month I can switch to a DivaCup. I need the practice.

Funily enough I have my moon cup ordered for next cycle too hun. Hope we both dont have to get the hang of them though and get our BFPs. x


----------



## Nicoleoleole

debzie said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> :( I didn't want a tampon lecture. I'm using them so next month I can switch to a DivaCup. I need the practice.
> 
> Funily enough I have my moon cup ordered for next cycle too hun. Hope we both dont have to get the hang of them though and get our BFPs. xClick to expand...

I've decided I didn't want to TTC anymore. I guess the guilt of so many miscarriages and not being able to stop them overtakes the broodiness, because I don't feel broody at all anymore. :(


----------



## Mrskg

I'm so sorry if I upset you Nicole that def was not my intention I was just worried for u getting an infection and having to deal with that as well as everything else xxx I'm also sorry you don't feel like ttc anymore I can totally understand although I'm not quite there yet I do see myself there if I was to have another loss xx big hugs to you xxx


----------



## hopestruck

Hi there! Please count me in. My original EDD was May 4, 2012. Hoping for a fall 2012 baby!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Mrskg said:


> I'm so sorry if I upset you Nicole that def was not my intention I was just worried for u getting an infection and having to deal with that as well as everything else xxx I'm also sorry you don't feel like ttc anymore I can totally understand although I'm not quite there yet I do see myself there if I was to have another loss xx big hugs to you xxx

I wasn't upset. I just figured chemical pregnancies, women don't really know they happen unless they tested early... so all these women have chemicals using tampons and I don't really hear problems with them. :shrug: Willful ignorance of mine lol

I always used cloth pads, mainly because instead cups, tampons, etc all hurt. It's why I was trying tampons again this time, just to get things used to having stuff there so I can use the divacup and make things a little easier for me.


----------



## Mrskg

Lol good thinking x it so true about chemical pregnancies an women not knowing but since I tested an now know I've had 2 I think I would know if in had another even without a bfp I had promised myself I wouldn't test this month then i came up with this theory lol maybe I'm just in denial an I'm really a poas addict! Not that testing done me any good as had bfn for a wk now! 

One of my buddies just posted a thread an it explains about hcg an tests it can take up to 7 days! After implantation for a urine bfp to show so If I implanted on wed I'm def still in the game and could explain my bfn's I could also be in bubble land an the witch could be playing hide an seek with me x i so so so feel like this is my month wish it was the other way round though as I am going to be so shocked if I'm not an I def won't be able to trust my body, intuition an symptoms again xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

xxxjessxxx said:


> JellyBeann - March 31st 2012

can you add my second due date to the list...would have been July 19th 2012 :cry:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

There we are JellyBeann :hugs: x x


----------



## Mrskg

Cd29 still bfn x wtf is going on? Confused.com! Xxxx


----------



## Mammatotwo

JellyBeann said:


> xxxjessxxx said:
> 
> 
> JellyBeann - March 31st 2012
> 
> can you add my second due date to the list...would have been July 19th 2012 :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: So sorry JellyBeann :nope:


----------



## BabyBob

This thread is an excellant idea! I have had two miscarriages. My first Jayden was due 12/02/2011 I lost him at 15weeks, on the 23/08/2010. Exactly a year on 23/08/2011, we found out i was pregnant with baby #2! I was over the moan it was such an emotional day, i was grieving and celebrating at same time. Sadly i lost #2 on 5/09/2011. Due date was suppost to be 14/04/2012. 

Each day i think of my angels, and the brightest stars in the sky remind me that ill be reunited with them one day. We are currently trying for #3 (our first earth baby) and are hoping for a xmas bfp. Witch is due 12th December so im really hoping this year will end good with a big fat postive!!! 

x


----------



## Mrskg

Hey ladies my daily update cd30 still bfn but still got loads of symptoms x woke up this morn feeling sick never eat in the morning but had a banana an felt much better an having pains In my bbs today (thats new) I just feel so pregnant but need those 2 lines x I'm trying to remind myself I might not be an if I'm not I will be so confused an never be able to trust my symptoms again x 
With my first daughter I never got a bfp till I was 13wks I never had symptoms (except no af) and was on the pill at that time really didn't expect to be pregnant (I was 16) but I've had 5 pregnancies since then an got bfp with all of them so not sure what the chance is of being same as first x feel like phoning epu but don't what them to think Im stupid esp with no bfp xxx


----------



## Mrskg

BabyBob said:


> This thread is an excellant idea! I have had two miscarriages. My first Jayden was due 12/02/2011 I lost him at 15weeks, on the 23/08/2010. Exactly a year on 23/08/2011, we found out i was pregnant with baby #2! I was over the moan it was such an emotional day, i was grieving and celebrating at same time. Sadly i lost #2 on 5/09/2011. Due date was suppost to be 14/04/2011.
> 
> Each day i think of my angels, and the brightest stars in the sky remind me that ill be reunited with them one day. We are currently trying for #3 (our first earth baby) and are hoping for a xmas bfp. Witch is due 12th December so im really hoping this year will end good with a big fat postive!!!
> 
> x

So sorry for your losses xx hope you get that Xmas bfp xxx


----------



## butterfly00

Mrskg, I think I am in the same boat as you right now. On CD 33 and still BFN. I only have 4 charts on FF (April, May- BFP, Sept 1st "real cycle" after MC, and this one). I have always had a 28/29 day cycle since going off BC in Jan. According to FF, my 2 cycles were 11 day luteal phases, with ovulation on day 17. I ovulated day 15 with my BFP.

I had an odd month this month and maybe ovulated on day 21, but FF shows conflicting signs with the temps. That would make AF due today, but temp is still up. 

If I ovulated any later, I am almost definelty out this month, as we last BD on day 19. Or, maybe my LP is changing?? From what i've read, it is pretty constant. I just want to know what is up with my body!! :brat:


----------



## Mrskg

Butterfly00 I so hope we get answers soon x 

I caved in an called epu their advice was to not think about it an go about life as normal stop testing an wait a wk I'm hoping she meant a wk late for period which would be Wednesday x easy for her to say how can I possibly not think about it when I feel nauseated back killing me an pains shooting through my boobs never mind all the other symptoms x. Feel like crying just want to know if I am or if I'm not xxx

Oh an when immentioned I got bfp with chemicals really early her response was yes it's best not testing early sometimes it's best if you just don't know! Fair enough but I'm not bloody testing early now I'm 5 days late for af! Aaaargh! X


----------



## butterfly00

It's so frustrating! I have a few symptoms, but they could be af too. I usually spot 1-2 days before af and nothing yet. I thought I saw a tinge of pink once yesterday but nothing was in cm when I checked it afterwards. Hallucinating??? Not knowing is the worst. Time will tell.....


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Welcome BabyBob-sorry for your losses hun! Fx'd you get that much deserved BFP :hugs:
Mrskg and Butterfly00 I so hope all these things mean good things for your both :flower: Fx'd you get your bfp's!!!! x x


----------



## Mrskg

just wiped myself out x read on another thread that ovarian cysts can cause pregnancy symptoms an when i looked backache an leg pain is one of them i just know that my luck being like it this is going to be the outcome rather than a bfp x really need to stop googling :cry::cry: why did i even let myself think id get a good outcome this time!!! 

sorry for rant feeling really down now x


----------



## butterfly00

Google can be great, but also dangerous. DH is a borderline hypochondriac thanks to google. Fingers x that you are wrong :)


----------



## NZ TTC

I have another BFP to add to our collection!! Only 10 DPO and a faint line so very early days but BFP nonetheless. Am very happy, but it is a challenge not to let the worry take over based on last time. 

Have been touched by everyone's stories on here. Good luck to all for getting your BFPs too! xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

NZ TTC - wooohoooo girl congratulations :D :D :D :happydance: go you hunny - sticky H&H 9 months :happydance

Mrskg dont give up google can be so evil!!

I gots me an interview today at 5pm woohoo :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck with the inverview Jess!

8/48 is really good. That's 17% of us now have got our BFP's. I hope I get mine this cycle - throwing everything at it to give us the best chance possible.


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats NZ TTC :) yay!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks ickle pand :thhumbup:
Aha I see your good at your maths ;)
I know I hope we all have them before 2012 - but realisticly we probably wont, but Im being optimistic that we all will!!!! It cant hurt! :D :D
Anyone got any tips for an interview regarding being a receptionist?!! :blush: I haven't a clue!


----------



## ickle pand

Write out a list of questions to ask them - not about holidays or salary though unless they bring it up first. Taking a list with you shows that you've prepared, even if you end up saying "I have a list of questions but you've answered them all". Google "questions to ask in an interview" and that'll give you some ideas of what to ask, though not all of them will be relevant for the job you're going for. 

Ask about the company, maybe even see if they've got a website and do a bit of research on them. 

Remember that you're interviewing them as much as they're interviewing you, because you're not going to want to work somewhere crap. Google "common interview questions" too and then work out what you'd say to each question so that you have an answer ready and don't go blank :)


----------



## Islander

at the end of interviews i ask "are there any qulities in the ideal candidate you are looking for that i havent yet displayed?"give you another chance to sell yourself...guess it works cause i got a job yesterday...make that my dream job...ive had about 30 interviews in the last year... fingers crossed for you hun!!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks girlies :thumbup:
I will :D
I'm so nervous - but if I get this job then me and OH can get on our way to moving out :happydance: x


----------



## KozmikKitten

NZ TTC said:


> I have another BFP to add to our collection!! Only 10 DPO and a faint line so very early days but BFP nonetheless. Am very happy, but it is a challenge not to let the worry take over based on last time.
> 
> Have been touched by everyone's stories on here. Good luck to all for getting your BFPs too! xxx

Congrats! :happydance:

AFM: I could have written this exact thing this morning! Kind of freaking out because I am sure mine could VERY much be an eval line. Hmm....
POAS last night and nothing came up right away, but didnt wait the full five minutes, went grocery shopping and there was a second line when I came back.
This morning POAS again and checked at exactly 5 min....see a VERY faint line, and it darkened as it dried. UGH I know I'm early...I am 10/11 dpo. Bah! Dont know what to think!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

xxxjessxxx said:


> Thanks girlies :thumbup:
> I will :D
> I'm so nervous - but if I get this job then me and OH can get on our way to moving out :happydance: x

Good luck today! FX'd for you!!


----------



## Srbjbex

xxxjessxxx said:


> Thanks ickle pand :thhumbup:
> Aha I see your good at your maths ;)
> I know I hope we all have them before 2012 - but realisticly we probably wont, but Im being optimistic that we all will!!!! It cant hurt! :D :D
> Anyone got any tips for an interview regarding being a receptionist?!! :blush: I haven't a clue!

I do interviews at work, and my top tip would be make sure you answer the specific question. My biggest pet hate is when someone tells me something they think I want to hear rather than answering the question that was asked. 

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh ok thanks hunnies - i'll try remembering that!! :)

KozmikKitten - you want me to say you have a BFP??
Or would you want to wait?
How about posting a piccie? ;) Fx'd its that bfp


----------



## KozmikKitten

xxxjessxxx said:


> Oh ok thanks hunnies - i'll try remembering that!! :)
> 
> KozmikKitten - you want me to say you have a BFP??
> Or would you want to wait?
> How about posting a piccie? ;) Fx'd its that bfp

Hey Jess! My official test date is Friday so lets hold off and see what Friday holds. This morning's test was my last IC... I only have a blue dye EPT left. I'll wait until I actually miss AF to use it.

Oh and I cant post a pic...I am already at work for the day!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh fair enough hunny - post a piccie when you can :thumbup:
Ok Friday here we come!!!!! Fx'd it's your month (got me all excited now) :D wooohooo!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats NZ xxx fx'd kozmikkitten xxxx an gl jess xxxx

I went to doc feel like he's testing me for everything else but what I went for x bloods for kidney liver thyroid celiac an about 6 other things! MRI for my back an leg! An physio for my leg! Totally dismissed cysts didnt even feel my belly x says late period could be stress I disagree x says i maybe have pregnancy symptoms due to chemicals I disagree with this too x told him urine tests didn't work with my first pregnancy he said this is rare, yeah I know that but still happened he says I've to wait another wk before I test again went to nurse to get bloods done an asked for a quantitive blood test to be done an doc agreed so at least getting that x app not till next wed can't believe it takes a bloody wk for results but least getting somewhere x I'm going to just go by that I'm not pregnant an anything above that is a bonus x

Oh an he says I have low blood pressure it was 99/69 normal is 120/80 an low is under 90/60 when I looked at bp chart I'm still within normal range nothing like giving memsomething else to worry about lol xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Mrskg - sorry to hear you didn't have great luck :/ They're a pain in the bum sometimes but you are getting somewhere hunny :thumbup: Fx'd they give you everything you want :flower:
I'm hoping I get what I want at the Dr's tomorrow too - sooo nervous though :(
Interview went good - I have to wait until I hear back now :dohh: fun lol!


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks jess I'm actually hoping I'm not pregnant now ...SAY WHAT??? Lol x been thinking all day an if something wrong with any of the results I want to know before beany comes x I'm so glad he's done thyroid test I'm actually hoping i have an under active thyroid as that's easily treated an can cause mc so least I'd have a reason an a cure all at once x I'm feeling really relaxed and reminding myself to trust in my spirits an what will be will be xx 

Hope you get on ok tomorrow keep us posted xx 

Sending you loads of good luck for new job xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

OK girls, I guess we will call it my BFP! Took another test and its a clear positive. Staying cautious though....trying to be excited and not let the past ruin my happiness! Texted DH and he responded "I am most pleased." LOL


----------



## Jewel33

KozmikKitten said:


> OK girls, I guess we will call it my BFP! Took another test and its a clear positive. Staying cautious though....trying to be excited and not let the past ruin my happiness! Texted DH and he responded "I am most pleased." LOL

I'm so happy for you seeing these positive stories like yours keeps me positive and having faith that i will soon have my sticky bean :flower:
Healthy and happy pregnancy to you :hugs:




MMC 10/5/2011 I will always love and miss you my little angel :angel:


----------



## ickle pand

Jess - how did your interview go?

AFM - I'm happy this morning! Got to POAS for my CBFM and got a high so we're starting our version of SMEP today :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Good Luck ickle pand!!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats kozmikkitten xxxx

Well 1 wk late an woke up this morn to very heavy bleeding x don't actually feel bad for some reason x just a bit put out by all my symptoms an really feeling pregnant so looks like I can't trust my body x just gonna relax enjoy getting ready for Christmas an see what this month brings xxxx

Good luck chasing those eggy's everyone xxxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks hunnies-interview went well, I've had a call back this morning and he wants me to come in for a second interview tomorrow :happydance:
Nervous about the Dr's today - but I've written down everything in notes, do I just give this to the Dr?
Woohoooooooo KozmikKitten :D :D :D :D I shall add you now !!! H&H sticky 9 months :) 
GL ickle pand catch that eggy :spermy:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Jess :)

It's up to you about the notes whether you feel more comfortable reading them or handing them over. The important thing is that you tell the doctor everything they need to know and that they answer all of your questions :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

:) Ok hunny,
Well I'll probably give her the choice :) Im just so scared!! x


----------



## KozmikKitten

xxxjessxxx said:


> Thanks hunnies-interview went well, I've had a call back this morning and he wants me to come in for a second interview tomorrow :happydance:
> Nervous about the Dr's today - but I've written down everything in notes, do I just give this to the Dr?
> Woohoooooooo KozmikKitten :D :D :D :D I shall add you now !!! H&H sticky 9 months :)
> GL ickle pand catch that eggy :spermy:

Thank you so much! I hope its a sticky one!

GL to you today and tomorrow! I hope you get good news at BOTH places! Update us!!


----------



## debzie

:happydance:Congratulations kosmic so so pleased for you. 

:hugs:mrskg so sorry the witch got you we are nearly cycle buddies again. 

Good luck ickle with the smep I have had a word with oh and he seems happy enough to give it a go next cycle. I am going to give soy a go too after much thinking on it. It cannot hurt.

Jess glad the interview went well. 

Hello to all the other ladies.....I am feeling full of PMA today and so sending some more out.

I am so looking forward to af. I have my mooncup at the ready and have been practicing using it. It is a little tricky but I am sure I will get the hang of it (or hopefully not lol) I am on 10dpo so the witch will arrive in the next 3-4 days but this cycle has been different. Temps are way low and I have cramps and really tender breasts. I think the witch ma arrive early. A 11day lp is not unheard of for me.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks ladies.
I am exhausted! What a very eventful few hours! :sleep:
Dr's went well actually, she said that she doesn't know why this is happening, but she gave me two forms to go to somewhere with (a list of names on the back) of where to go get a blood test one. She said when she receives the results she'll call me in to get a normal scan done to check everything :thumbup: So after leaving, I looked on the back and the only place still open was the hospital up until 4:15pm.
As I dont want OH taking much days off of work I suggested getting it done today so we get it out of the way. Sooooo we decided we'd get a bus as it's aaages to the hospital. Walked into town and realised OH didn't have his card on him to withdraw any money :dohh: So looking at the time - which was 3:20pm by then, we ended up deciding to walk there :wacko: We literally charged to the hospital (im bloody knackered now) and we just made it to there by 4:05pm :happydance::happydance: Felt like a mission!
Got it done anyway - my arms all achey now :nope: But on the way to getting somewhere atleast!! :) x x


----------



## BabyBob

Hi Ladies, I am starting to get nervous! O is close and this is my last chance for a BFP before 2012! I know it isnt good to be stressing but i am! Why is it the things you want so bad are the hardest to get!?! 

How is everyone today? 
x


----------



## ickle pand

Babybob - it's so you appreciate them all the more when you get them. We'll love our babies even more because of what we've been through to get them. At least that's what I keep telling myself lol!


----------



## debzie

Babybob I agree with Ickle, there are many of us now on the last cycle beofre our due dates but remember any stress can have an adverse effect. I have this cycle before my due date of 11th Jan but I am thinking what will be will be. If I fall pregnant next cycle then baby will probs share OHs birthday and if next cycle it will be mine. Good luck hun. x


----------



## ickle pand

I just did the due date forecaster on FF and put in CD17 because that's the start of my forecasted fertile period and it came out with a due date of the 23rd of August, which is the 15th anniversary of my Granny dying. It'd be lovely to replace a sad memory with a happy one for that day, especially since it's 8 days after my birthday.

I need to stop doing things like this - I want this to be my cycle for so many reasons and I think I'll be devastated if it doesn't work out.


----------



## BabyBob

debzie said:


> Babybob I agree with Ickle, there are many of us now on the last cycle beofre our due dates but remember any stress can have an adverse effect. I have this cycle before my due date of 11th Jan but I am thinking what will be will be. If I fall pregnant next cycle then baby will probs share OHs birthday and if next cycle it will be mine. Good luck hun. x




ickle pand said:


> Babybob - it's so you appreciate them all the more when you get them. We'll love our babies even more because of what we've been through to get them. At least that's what I keep telling myself lol!

Thanks girls. I just hope its our month xx


----------



## butterfly00

mrskg, sorry the witch gotcha. Hopefully the doc will be able to give you so answers

ickle pand, i do the same things every month. It's torture, but for some reason, I can't stop

It's been a rough few days. On CD 36, no witch and as of yesterday still :bfn: AF didn't even take this long after the MC. FF isn't finding a clear ovulation date. I'm either 15 dpo (my avg LP is 11) or 9 dpo and less likely, 6 dpo. Temps are still up. I had awful cramps yesterday. FOr wahtever reason, I definitely ovulated late this month. I'm worried something is really wrong with me :cry: 

DH and I seem to fight at least once or twice a week. He understands why I'm sad, but not why I'm this sad. He told me he'll be more sad when our dog dies because he knows that one day we'll have a "real baby." It just about broke me to pieces. I know he's trying to support me and he's frustrated that he can't make me better. I told him I've never handeled death and loss well and it will take me time. He doesn't mean to be insensitive, but it's not helping either! 

Enough ranting. Happy Thanksgiving to US members. Trying desperately to get in the holiday spirit!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I got the job :D :D :D :D :D


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats Jess!!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thank you hun :) :)
Things seem to be looking up :D
Finally getting bloods done yesterday, getting job today - starting TOMORROW :dohh:
I believe this is all a good sign :)
As hard as it is to decide though, I've chosen to hold off TTC for 3-4 months :nope: It is soooooo hard especially because I'd be due with my 1st one in 15 days :cry: but I've decided to get into my job, work on me and OH moving to our own property and learn to drive. Besides I figured 3-4months isn't toooo long away. And I believe it will be good to give my womb that rest (may give me better results - who knows!) Me and OH said we will be still taking vitamins to get ourselves healthy and prepared, just use contraception until February/March. And who knows... if timed right, we may get our christmas baby after all ;) xX
Fx'd to all you other ladies! I'll still be on here though - Im in love with BnB too much and all you wonderful ladies :dohh: x


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats Jess! I hope you love your new job and home!


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats Jess! It sounds like you've thought long and hard about taking a break. Hopefully the not having the stress of TTC will help your body out so that you get pregnant first try when you're ready again :) Think of it as working on being in the best position for a baby when it does come along.


----------



## nursekelly

i think i may have my bfp! i tested yesterday and there was a faint line...today is a little darker! i'll keep testing over the next couple day. i'm so nervous!!


----------



## debzie

Tentative congrats nursekelly keep us posted.

Congratulations jess on the new job and hope that you stay in touch despite having the break from ttc. I think your so brave for making that decision and hope it gives uou a hance to heal emotionally nd physically. Best of luck to you hun. 

I had another emotional knock today once again at the hands of our health care system. I received a letter infoming me as my due date was appriaching the health visitor would like to call on monday 28 th. I opened it and burst into tears. Wouldnot care but i had allready a few weeks after my miscarriage when they wanted to.visit thinking I was 16weeks. Firtunatly oh was home to offer a shoulder and he will ring them on Monday. Why can't they get things right.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks ladies - first day at work today was ok!! Just so tired!! lol!
It was an incredibly tough decision! However OH want's to wait until 2-3weeks and then TTC again bless him, I suppose it's helped with the whole doubting scenario a few weeks ago. But now it's got me second guessing :s I mean I reeeeally want this, and I know you ladies will understand - I just don't know :nope:

Wooohoo nursekelly I shall add it now :) H&H 9 Months chick :D :D

Sorry to hear things are a bit hard at the moment debzie, glad your OH was there for you though :hugs: Were all here for you too :flower: x x


----------



## ickle pand

Jess maybe the answer is to NTNP and see what happens. Glad your first day went well :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks ickle pand - that is good advice :hugs:
we used a condom yesterday anyway - felt so strange!!! it's just so tempting not to. But the Dr said to use a condom until we get results and go for my scan and see what to do there, as she said they wouldn't want to do anything and end up finding out I was pregnant and something went wrong... so to save their backs basically - not for the point of giving my womb a break lol.
HOws everyone today? Doing anything good this weekend? x x


----------



## debzie

Morning jess I woke up at 5 am and the witch had well and truely got me. Shortest ever cycle of 27 days must be because I wished her here so we could have a proper cyclce ttc. It a question though this made my lp 12 days and the ladt two cycles have been 14? It's not unheard of for me to have 13 day lp. If I change my settings on Ff to research it changes ov to cd 14 making my lp.normal. what do you ladies think. Thanks.


----------



## butterfly00

Nursekelly congrats

Jess gl with the tests and results. Not trying must be hard, but hopefully it will pay off

Debzie I'd use ff's auto settings. It's not unheard of for an lp to be +/- 2-3 days.

I just took off my discarded temps for the month (a few nights of little sleep and a morning I woke up with no blanket freezing) and it had me ovulate on day 27 difinatively. 10 days late, but a few very stressful fights and I wasn't feeling well, so hopefully a fluke month. Actually x fingers for the :witch: on schedule tomorrow to get back at it again! Thanks to arguments and illness we haven't bd since day19 so I'm out for the month. If she shows tomorrow and i have a normal cycle next month I'll be due for af on Christmas . Maybe she will stay away for 9 months as a present!


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie - I'd leave it. 12 days is still normal and your temp spike is very clear :)


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies took a wk off here but wanted to update I got all my bloods back an everything perfect should be pleased but was hoping they'd find something so now it's just a case of trying waiting an hoping x

Glad your job going good jess x
Hope youre feeling better debzie bloody stupid health visitors! 
Congrats nursekelly xxxx


----------



## BabyBob

Good morning ladies, 
Well iv had sickness since yesterday,ended up staying in bed all day, with headache and flu like symptoms. My nipples are also very sensitive, feel bruised when touched. And had niggles in my belly. I hope these are all good signs!!

How are everyone? 
xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Well the witch got me on Monday, which devastated me as this was my first month of proper TTC after my mc. But i'm ok now, and looking forward to my next cycle. Testing Christmas day!!


----------



## debzie

Hello glad your results were ok mrs kg but I know what you mean I would love a quick fix and the secure knowledge that it was never going to happen again.

Babybob so sorry you are feeling so unwell but is sounds good to me a wekened immune system and all that. fingers crossed.

Srbjbex so so sorry the witch got you I know it can be such a blow especially when you know you have done your best. Im testing christmas eve so good luck to both of us. x

Well the witch was not kind this cycle but I have got the hang of my moon cup and thankyou so much Jess for introducing me to this. I love it if you can love a sanitary product lol. The witch has about left me and so I am going to have a go at smep but I know with my high sex drive this will be difficult.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Srbjbex said:


> Well the witch got me on Monday, which devastated me as this was my first month of proper TTC after my mc. But i'm ok now, and looking forward to my next cycle. Testing Christmas day!!

Hey girl! Not sure if you'll remember me but I was on the mid-august testing with all u girls! So sorry to have lost touch & even sorrier to see u here :( 

I've been following this thread for a few weeks now & also post more on the PUPO thread! I would love to be added with you lovely ladies & hope we can all have our Christmas wishes come true! I had a reading from Mesina who predicted I'd concieve late december early January with a September EDD which is when I lost my LO so I guess we'll have to wait & see!

Lots of love & babydust to everyone!


----------



## Mrskg

hiya newbielisette i hope your reading comes true x i also got one from mesina 2 from mediums in my area an 1 from a medium in balackpool ALL said dec for me couldnt wait till this month but now its here im nervous as hell dont know what ill do if doesnt happen this month all i know is my great belief an faith in the spirit world will be well an truly crushed x testing xmas eve if no af by then x baby dust all round xxxx


----------



## Srbjbex

NewbieLisette said:


> Srbjbex said:
> 
> 
> Well the witch got me on Monday, which devastated me as this was my first month of proper TTC after my mc. But i'm ok now, and looking forward to my next cycle. Testing Christmas day!!
> 
> Hey girl! Not sure if you'll remember me but I was on the mid-august testing with all u girls! So sorry to have lost touch & even sorrier to see u here :(
> 
> I've been following this thread for a few weeks now & also post more on the PUPO thread! I would love to be added with you lovely ladies & hope we can all have our Christmas wishes come true! I had a reading from Mesina who predicted I'd concieve late december early January with a September EDD which is when I lost my LO so I guess we'll have to wait & see!
> 
> Lots of love & babydust to everyone!Click to expand...

Hi Lisette! yes of course I remember you! I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope that we will both get our BFPs again soon. Sending you lots of babydust. We are all still there on the mid-august thread if you fancy coming and saying hello. We are a bit of a mixed bag now...snow lost her little bean as well, :( but Nic, Bea and Hands are all pg! So its me, snow and CH all TTC!! 

I really hope your prediction comes true, I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing! :hugs: :D


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Friday to everyone :)


Hey srbjbex :wave:

So happy u remember me!!!!! Wayyy cool you girlies are still posting there! I will definately check in and say hello! I miss you guys lots! Really sorry to hear about your loss and snowflake too :( Soooo hard!!!! Thanks for the dust and positive vibes, right back at ya sweetie! Keeping everything crossed and soo happy we can keep in touch now!

Mrskg - Thanks for the welcome and good luck to you as well girlie! I will definately be sending you lots of T&P and hoping to read your good news really soon! That's amazing that sooo many predictions were all the same! Talk about no preasure eh! LOL

Hey Nicole! How are you doing? I've read your heartbreaking posts and sending you lots of virtual :hugs: as well!


----------



## Kmae

I would love to join this thread! 

I had my first pg which ended in m/c in Sept. The same week I got pg a friend of mine did to. I am happy her pg is going well but If I am not pg by the time she gives birth (which would be around the day I would have- April 13th) I think I will loose my mind. 

I have been having on & off spotting since my m/c (yes 3 months of it!). It stopped again today so I am hoping that my cycle will regulate soon so I can ttc again! Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Kmae

BabyBob...looks like our due dates were both suppose to be around the same time (mine April 13th 2012). Hoping we both get BFP well before then!


----------



## butterfly00

Sorry about your loss kmae. I know how hard it is to be around other of girls, especially those due at the same time. Hopefully we will get our sticky beans soon


----------



## Mrskg

Kmae said:


> I would love to join this thread!
> 
> I had my first pg which ended in m/c in Sept. The same week I got pg a friend of mine did to. I am happy her pg is going well but If I am not pg by the time she gives birth (which would be around the day I would have- April 13th) I think I will loose my mind.
> 
> I have been having on & off spotting since my m/c (yes 3 months of it!). It stopped again today so I am hoping that my cycle will regulate soon so I can ttc again! Keep your fingers crossed.

Hiya kmae so sorry for your loss x my best friend also found out she was pregnant same time as me she now has 9days to go an I'm her birthing partner I really thought I'd be pregnant again by now (well I have been twice but both chemicals) I should be 36wks today an preparing for baby's arrival not conceiving x I just have to stay strong an hope my time is soon x I'm actually looking forward to her baby coming will be glad when her bump is gone I struggle with bumps but funnily enough not babies :wacko: let's hope we all get that extra special Christmas prezzie this yr! Xxxx


----------



## divinebliss

Hi I'm new to this forum but hopefully I'll fit right in. I m/c sept 25 2011 I was 12 wks my due date was on april 5 2012. I'm hoping and wishing for a amazing christmas or bday present (jan 2). S I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Hey divinebliss sorry for your loss but welcome to the thread. I had my d&c on September 21st and my estimated due date was April 1, 2012. I haven't been given the all clear to TTC yet from my Dr. due to the type of pregnancy I had (partial molar pregnancy) but am Hopeful for a BFP WAY before April!!


----------



## Kmae

Hi Mrskg, yes stay strong.

I took me a year to get PG the first time- which ended in m/c so I just feel like I have been waiting for this for a long time. I am sensitive about everything right now- babies & bumps...I am surrounded by them (at least if feels that way) since many of my girlfriends are PG with their 2nd LO. BUT, I am on day three of no spotting so that is a good sign I hope. I will feel tons better once my cycle gets back to normal. 

You're testing around X-mas day right? I have good thoughts going your way for the best X-mas present ever!


----------



## Kmae

blakesmom & divinebliss, sorry for your loss. It looks like we all have an evil eye on April. 

blakesmom, do you know when you will get the green light from your doc?


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks kmae x well I'd like to wait till Xmas eve to test but I just know there's no way I'll not cave by then esp since I have tests in house so my goal is 17th at very earliest just need the strength to do this xxx hope your cycle gets back to normal soon xxx


----------



## Mrskg

divinebliss said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum but hopefully I'll fit right in. I m/c sept 25 2011 I was 12 wks my due date was on april 5 2012. I'm hoping and wishing for a amazing christmas or bday present (jan 2). S I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!

Welcome divinebliss there is a great bunch of ladies on here just a shame we all have meet through such heartache x sorry for your loss Xx


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies last ditch attempt at bfp is upon me. Body is gearing upbto ovulate so oh and i ate trying smep.

Mrskg I will be testing too officially Xmas eve but I know i will crack from. 6 dpo as always hope we can be strong together. X


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck Debzie :)


----------



## debzie

Thanks amanda gosh see that you are 4 dpo hope you caught that egg. By my. temps I think i will ov sat or sun.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Kmae said:


> blakesmom & divinebliss, sorry for your loss. It looks like we all have an evil eye on April.
> 
> blakesmom, do you know when you will get the green light from your doc?

It will probably be 6 months from reaching zero for my hcg levels that they recommend I wait. My last reading I was @ 7 but got switched to monthlies so don't test again until Dec 28th. I think we will start NTNP as soon as I get a "negative" hcg reading and then TTC @ 3 months as it took 8 months to fall pregnant with Blake and then 11 months this last time...


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies hope you're all doing ok today x 

Afm....I'm back in the dreaded 2ww! I'm on c15/25 going by cm it was super slimy cd10-12 so guessing I ov'd somewhere around there x cd13cm was white an sorry tmi I felt really dry when dtd x yest an today cm pure White but has little clumpy looking balls in it???? Wooohoo this is a new symptom for me and i thought I'd had them all lol x
unfortunately due to having every symptom you could imagine last month my ss not really going to help me this month so just have to be patient an wait as long as poss to test x anyone think if I pull my Xmas crackers now I might find some patience? :wacko:


----------



## debzie

Im sure you will be fine mrskg. My cm was the slimey variety today for the first day so I look like I will ov in the next few days then comes the dreaded 2ww. looks like we are heading into it together again. Good luck. x


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Hi :blush: I'm back! I am 4+1 weeks and my due date will be August 14th. :D


----------



## debzie

:happydance::happydance::happydance:congratulations hun:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Thank you! :)


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey congrats Nicole. H&H9 to you!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Debzie! So this is where you have been hiding!


----------



## B&LsMom

Huge Congrats Nicole---WOOOHOOOO!!


----------



## debzie

hello mrs migg sorry I have been AWOL. x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good to see you Debzie, hope you are ok and hope you get chance to pop over to the other thread to say hi.


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats Nicole xxx

Gl to you too debzie really hope this is our month xx

Anyone seen jess about???


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Nicole!!! CONGRATS :cloud9:


----------



## RomaTomato

My due date would have been March 4, 2012.


----------



## debzie

Welcome roma

Whoo hooo I just got a nice dark positive opk.


----------



## NewbieLisette

debzie said:


> Welcome roma
> 
> Whoo hooo I just got a nice dark positive opk.

WOO HOO!!! Get down to business girl :winkwink:

We can be close cycle buddies :flower:

Welcome Roma, I'm soo sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Thanks newbie cycle budy. Did not get to Dtd last night but made up.for it this morning. oh was being difficult last night as this cycle he hates timed sex and the fact i am.obsr
essing over ttc. cm eas creamy this am more watery this afternoon so i. think i have allready ovulayed. temps will tell.


----------



## analley

I'd like to join m/c at 12 wks, due date december 25 :( Merry Christmas.


----------



## aggiepup05

Hi ladies, I'm writing this message on behalf of xxxJessxxx, her laptop is broken and she wanted me to tell you she hasn't forgotten you and she'll be back asap. I'm so sorry for all your losses, I passed my due date at the end of October and it was very painful, brought everything back the entire day. I hope you have some good memories and mementos for yous lost little angels, dunno how I would have got by without my baby boy's rattle. Jessie will be back as soon as she can xxxx


----------



## Mammatotwo

Hi Everyone.

Congrats Nicole :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I passed my due date yesterday 9/12. I can not believe I am still here and waiting. Kept seeing and hearing newborns when out yesterday, kept thinking I should have my baby with me. 

I a 5dpo today so hoping I am pregnant. My next due date is April 23rd. I really do not want that one to pass with no baby too:nope:

Sad day but am moving forward with hope. 

Jess thinking of you as I know we share the same due date:hugs:

Welcome to the new people sorry for your loss:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

aggiepup05 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm writing this message on behalf of xxxJessxxx, her laptop is broken and she wanted me to tell you she hasn't forgotten you and she'll be back asap. I'm so sorry for all your losses, I passed my due date at the end of October and it was very painful, brought everything back the entire day. I hope you have some good memories and mementos for yous lost little angels, dunno how I would have got by without my baby boy's rattle. Jessie will be back as soon as she can xxxx

Hey aggiepup long time no see how you getting on x glad to know jess is ok x


Afm...think I have slight thrush been at least 10yrs since I've had thrush! have of course googled it an can be a sign? Can't think of a worse sign but keeping fingers crossed x

Will now def be testing earlier than Xmas eve got app for MRI scan on23rd an def not getting it if chance I could be pregnant was being really strong but can't see me getting past wed I'll be 10-12dpo xx


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies how you doing today? 

Well I caved in an done the dreaded early testing feel free to have a look I just don't know what to think xxxx
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/823160-if-false-pos-never-poas-again-8-9dpo-x.html


----------



## debzie

Just posted on your thread hun. I really think that is a bfp in the making hun. x 

AFM I was expecting a temp rise today but instead I got a dip. Really not hopefull for this cycle. All my signs point to ovulation yesterday or the day before except my temps.


----------



## LeeC

One of my due dates is Xmas day, would love to get a BFP this month before then so I can tell dh Xmas this year. Testing next weekend. Nervous!!!


----------



## debzie

good luck leec and welcome. x


----------



## Mrskg

debzie said:


> Just posted on your thread hun. I really think that is a bfp in the making hun. x
> 
> AFM I was expecting a temp rise today but instead I got a dip. Really not hopefull for this cycle. All my signs point to ovulation yesterday or the day before except my temps.

I suppose it's past experience but I'm just not convinced but hoping upon hope it is xxxxx

I don't know anything about temps :wacko: but im still praying for you xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie - from your temps I'd say you ov'd today, but only time will tell.

AFM - 9DPO and I'm starting to feel a bit discouraged. My boobs are really sore and I've had cramping but I'm thinking its AF rather than pregnancy. Still early days though so I'm not giving up yet.


----------



## debzie

I know by my temps it points to today but Im not convinced. See what the morning brings. 

Fingers crossed for you amanda your temps still look amazing.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks hun. Just waiting to see what happens in the next couple of days. I wish I could go to sleep and wake up on Tuesday morning lol!


----------



## Mrskg

here here to waking up on tuesday morning x i just seem to wish away half the month all the time now lol xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I know what you mean!

Another BFN today so just got to wait and see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Mrskg

Back to limbo land for me done 2 tests this morn first went pink to half way no control line an second bfn! Dodgy batch? Not due af till wk end so still a glimmer of hope x not what I expected to wake up to this morn xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi all. Not feeling too positive about a Christmas bfp either. Just feel like the witch is coming. She is never late, but this cycle has been a bit unusual so she probably will be, just to mess with my head even more!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'll join in. My estimated due date was August 12th, 2012. I'm hoping so hard to have a sticky bfp before then! GL to everyone!


----------



## debzie

Welcome dodger.

mrskg so sorry you did not get a straight answer today. fingers crossed.

mrsmig the cycles that I fell the least optamistic have been my successful ones.

Afm finally got my temp. rise this morning but means that intercourse timing was rubbish this cycle. typically oh wants to Dtd now.


----------



## Mrskg

Remember this spermy can live for 5days debzie does that help timing??


----------



## debzie

Thanks mrs kg i dis Dtd twice in my fertile petiod two days before ovulation so I'm hoping that was enough but not too optamistic. Time will tell now. Dreaded tww begins. Should fly over as its the run up to christmas.


----------



## ickle pand

My temp dropped even more today and got a BFN so just waiting for the witch to get me. That was my last chance to get a BFN before my due date. I'm pretty upset by it but there's not much I can do. 

My next fertile time is forecast to be around the due date, so hopefully that'll be my good luck charm, if DH and I manage to DTD.


----------



## B&LsMom

Ickle Pand--I think we're about the same--AF due on the 16th for me and had a temp drop today too...


----------



## Mrskg

well ladies think im about 10dpo an got this im still in total denial but what do you think?

i have no symptoms except THRUSH!!!!!!! could cry its so sore not had it for over 10yrs got doc tomorrow as cream not really helping x willing to put up with the pain if its a real bfp though xxxx
 



Attached Files:







test dec 14th 005.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ickle pand

Looks like a positive to me! Congratulations!

Definitely get to the doctors to get the thrush treated though. I've taken all the treatments at one point or another. Maybe go to the chemist and get one of the combi treatments like cream and a pessary, although check that it's ok to use them while you're pregnant.


----------



## Mrskg

ive had a look an seems to be safe to use but not the oral tab got cream here so will keep using that till tomorrow a get a prescription from doc morn save myself a tenner lol can get 4 frer from superdrug for that just now bogof xxx just keep thinking after 10yrs surely this has to be a symptom for me! omg omg omg dont want to get excited but this is what all my predictions have said xxx please please please be a sticky bean xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's a good point. The free prescriptions has saved me a fortune since I have to get at least three different drugs every month :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrskg said:


> well ladies think im about 10dpo an got this im still in total denial but what do you think?
> 
> i have no symptoms except THRUSH!!!!!!! could cry its so sore not had it for over 10yrs got doc tomorrow as cream not really helping x willing to put up with the pain if its a real bfp though xxxx

Mrskg - lurking and stalking I hope you don't mind, but I think that is a positive too!! Big congratulations !!!!:flower:


----------



## Mrskg

lurk away my fellow scot lol xxx how's your journey going? xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

I am an interloping sassanach, hope that won't count against me:haha: !! Got my bpf Monday so still in shock really.


----------



## Mrskg

woohoo congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxx shock not hit me yet im still in denial xxx think shock will come tomorrow if i get another positive xxxxx whats your due date?


----------



## pinksmarties

Yeah with you with the denial bit, mine didn't go till the +ve digi the next morning! According to FF 22nd Aug.

Such happy news for you!! Here's to having a H&H 9months!!


----------



## Mrskg

think i will stay away from digi till next wk if i am im only 3w2d so a bit to early to stress with one of those a faint line enough to stress about lol x 
i didnt even want to check dates but someone asked when id be due on my test thread an its 27th of august x hope we can win this race together xxx


----------



## debzie

Congratulations again mrs kg and pinksmarties wishing you both a happy and healthy nine months. x

Amanda so sorry about the bfn its still early days though. I will feel exactly the same if I do not get my bfp and will prob ov around my due date too. fingers crossed. x 

AFM After a really confusing fertile patch and OH being a pain I am not too optimistic. Got my cross hares on ff so I am officially 3dpo. hoping as this tww is the run up to christmas it will go fast.


----------



## dodgercpkl

pinksmarties said:


> I am an interloping sassanach, hope that won't count against me:haha: !! Got my bpf Monday so still in shock really.




Mrskg said:


> woohoo congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxx shock not hit me yet im still in denial xxx think shock will come tomorrow if i get another positive xxxxx whats your due date?

Congrats to both of you! I'm rooting for a happy and healthy 9!


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya, congrats all around to those who need it and big :hugs: to those who need those too!

AF was due today, but no sign so far! That's on my new adjusted average 28 day cycle! Hopefully She'll never show up and I'll be preggo!


----------



## Mrskg

Gl ladies let's make this a lucky month xxx

I've been bad couldnt wait till morning so just done another test an its a def bfp in total shock!!! Havent told hubby yet I know after last few months he doesn't want e testing early but since I'm going to doc tomorrow I told him I'd have to test because if you're pregnant you can't take the oral tablet for thrush he seemed ok with that so here's to me acting shocked in morn shouldn't be hard though as I prob still will be x he's sitting playing p3 an I'm sittin on iPad I'm surprised he's not asked e why I'm smiling at my screen lol x 

Surreal though half of me delighted an other half scared ****less x I know if I'm blessed to have a sticky bean this pregnancy will not be as stress free as my last ones I know too much now an can't go ack to being naive x

Sorry to go on my head all over the place xxxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

Sending lots of positive vibes to the new bfp's! H&H u girls! I hope to be right behind u all! Trying to stay positive!

:hugs: to u guys who got AF...this time of year is making this really emotional for me too so I know if AF shows next week its gonna be really tough :(


----------



## ickle pand

Another BFN today. Wish the witch would just arrive already and put me out of my misery!


----------



## debzie

Morning Amanda your temps are still up for you so maybe there is still a scrap of hope. So sorry about the bfn.

I think I may stop temping tomorrow as i have cold and am mouthbreathing. First temp this morning was Baltic so I took it again straight away and it was back up. Looking forward to dds. nativity this morning. That will hopefully make today fly by.


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: ickle got everything crossed for you x

have a nice time debzie x fx'd for you too x

ive woke up feeling sick hope psychic not right with maybe twins lol xx

hubby a bit shocked too i think he never really said much just gave me a cuddle x im sad that its not a happy event like it should be though xx

i have progression (yest, last night, this morn)
 



Attached Files:







test dec 15 008.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay Mrskg - It is so nice to see the progression!! This will be your sticky. I know what you mean about it not being as exciting as it should but we will have that :happydance: it is just delayed for a bit thats all!!


----------



## sarasparra

Congrats mrskg and all the other BFPs :flower:

I've been off the board for a good few weeks as was getting a bit obsessed with it and needed a break just to clear my head and try to get on with my life without thinking about my MMC all the time.

Just wanted to pop back on though to share happy news that we got our :bfp: this morning! Am very excited but so nervous this time around and just going to try to keep my head down and get on with things and hope that time goes quick until our first scan.

Good luck to everyone else for this month and sending hugs to those whose due dates were December.

Take Care ladies
xx


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies. I woke up about an hour before I temped so I'm not sure how reliable my temp is today. Hopefully it's lower than it would've been lol! I'm not counting on it though.


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats sarasparra xxxx are you going to ask for an early scan xxx I'm going to wait till next wk then call epu for app thinking around 7/8 weeks if I'm blessed to get that far xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lots of love ladies!!! Sending positive vibes and T&P to you all :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

Congratulations Mrskg and pinksmarties! Your both sending positive vibes & hope to all of us!


----------



## ickle pand

The witch finally got me, so no chance of a BFP before the due date for me.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## sarasparra

Mrskg said:


> Congrats sarasparra xxxx are you going to ask for an early scan xxx I'm going to wait till next wk then call epu for app thinking around 7/8 weeks if I'm blessed to get that far xxx

Hi, Thanks for the congrats :flower:

Yes, I def want an early scan. Am going to try to get one at EPU but not sure if they will as have 'only' had one miscarriage. If not, then will have to pay privately if we need to. I had no symptoms at all that anything was wrong last time and indeed had raging pregnancy symptoms so won't relax at all and 12 weeks is just too far away!!

Let us know how you get on getting an appt, lots of babydust to you :hugs:


----------



## debzie

ickle pand said:


> The witch finally got me, so no chance of a BFP before the due date for me.
> 
> Good luck everyone.

Thanks amanda and I am so so sorry the witch got you. If its any concelation i got my bfp on my second soy cycle if you want to give it another go. X


----------



## Mrskg

ickle pand said:


> The witch finally got me, so no chance of a BFP before the due date for me.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrskg

sarasparra said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> Congrats sarasparra xxxx are you going to ask for an early scan xxx I'm going to wait till next wk then call epu for app thinking around 7/8 weeks if I'm blessed to get that far xxx
> 
> Hi, Thanks for the congrats :flower:
> 
> Yes, I def want an early scan. Am going to try to get one at EPU but not sure if they will as have 'only' had one miscarriage. If not, then will have to pay privately if we need to. I had no symptoms at all that anything was wrong last time and indeed had raging pregnancy symptoms so won't relax at all and 12 weeks is just too far away!!
> 
> Let us know how you get on getting an appt, lots of babydust to you :hugs:Click to expand...

im hoping they will give me scan ok but as you say im willing to pay privately x i was the same with mmc i had sickness right up to 11/5 wks i knew as soon as stopped so dramatically something was wrong but hope it was because id reached the 12wk mark started spotting few days later then found out baby had stopped growing at 6wks took 2 failed med managment an 3 wks to pass how cruel our bodies can be! never mind me i dont think my hubby could cope waiting another 9wks xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle, when was your due date? I hadn't realised this was your last chance of bfp before that milestone. So sorry and extra :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And hi everyone! Congrats to those with bfp's and good luck getting early scans. WHEN I get my next bfp I will have a struggle getting an early scan I just know it. When I was having my last miscarriage I rang my EPAU and they refused to see me without a doctors referral. Even though I knew I was miscarrying at 10 weeks and it was my second time this year. I had been to the doctors that morning and none of the 3 EPAU in my area could see me until the following day. I still think that first day I still had a bit of hope, the following day it was too late. Of course everything will be fine for you girls this time round, you just need the reassurance. 
My next due date would have been may 15th so let's hope I have a sticky bean by then, and for everyone else here too.


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins - the due date was the 2nd of January. My next fertile time is around then so hoping that's my lucky charm :)


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya! I'm now 2 days late! On my adjusted 28 day cycle (average) Although the majority of my cycles have been 24 days, but I had a 16 day cycle and a 35, so that's buggered me up! I'm really not sure if I'm 2 days or 6 days late!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey ladies - congratulations on the BFPs. I find it so heartwarming when I hear about the BFPs on this thread, I now what you have all been through and how much it means to you, and gives me hope. 

I am now entering my 2ww - hopefully with Christmas to distract me it will fly by!!


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm hoping this too, that I'll not notice it's time to test until after Christmas, and by then I'll be quite far along, I don't drink, so no worries there anyway


----------



## JellyBeann

JellyBeann said:


> I'm hoping this too, that I'll not notice it's time to test until after Christmas, and by then I'll be quite far along, I don't drink, so no worries there anyway

I say quite far along, I mean longer than a week late for AF lol


----------



## Mrskg

Are you not going to test jellybean? X


----------



## Kmae

Hi Ladies, I am really struggling this week and am in need of support or knowing if anyone else has experienced what I am going through. I m/c on Sept 9th at 10 weeks. It took until the beginning of November for my HCG level to reach zero. But after my m/c bleeding I have been spotting on and off. It's like a pattern- spot for 5-6 days then no spotting for 10-12 days then spot for 5-6 days ect. I have been temping and am not ovulating. This spotting thing is making me loose my mine! Has anyone else experienced this ongoing on & off again spotting after their m/c? If yes, how long did it take for your cycles to get back to normal? I just feel like I don't even have a chance to TTC until my cycle normalizes- Been waiting almost 4 months and feel like I am going to loose it!


----------



## JellyBeann

Argh, I'm out...AF just arrived today!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

:( I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## wantingathird

I am in! My due date was March 30! Really hoping for a BFP before that!! With my first Miscarriage I found out I was preggo on my EXACT due date!! Hope that happens again...if not sooner!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jellybean :hugs:

Kame sorry to hear ur stuggle sweetie! I had a mmc on Sept.19 & got AF at the end of Oct so I'm not sure why u would be spotting still...have u consulted ur dr? Just wanted to say I'm thinking of u & I know these past few months have been super hard! Lots of dust ur way :hugs:

AFM ill be testing ttme morning ladies...12dpo...actually scared it could be a bfp...such a mess of emotions since the mc & now not sure if I can be happy u know! FX...ill keep u guys posted!


----------



## B&LsMom

Good Luck tomorrow NewbieLisette!!


----------



## Kmae

NewbieLisette said:


> Jellybean :hugs:
> 
> Kame sorry to hear ur stuggle sweetie! I had a mmc on Sept.19 & got AF at the end of Oct so I'm not sure why u would be spotting still...have u consulted ur dr? Just wanted to say I'm thinking of u & I know these past few months have been super hard! Lots of dust ur way :hugs:
> 
> AFM ill be testing ttme morning ladies...12dpo...actually scared it could be a bfp...such a mess of emotions since the mc & now not sure if I can be happy u know! FX...ill keep u guys posted!

Thanks NewbIeLisette. My dr put me on progesterone pills for 14 days and on the 10 th day of taking them, I had a full out flow; which was strange. But I have had ongoing on and off spotting still afterwards. My dr asked me to give it another month but this waiting is killing me! 

I am sending you + vibes that you get a bfp tomorrow!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thank you to all the good vibes!!! Looks like they worked :) Got a positive DIGI saying PG 1-2!!!! Praying for a sticky bean this time!!!!!! Lots of dust to you all!!!!!
xoxoxo


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: jellybean

kmae my cycles went straight back to normal every time so im not sure maybe you should post a thread on miscarriage support im sure you will find someone on there that cab help :hugs:

:happydance: congrats newbie :happydance:

afm...im still too scared to go near digi but not sure how long i can hold out ... lines in teats dont seem to be getting any darker but have read can take till 5wks an that it just depends on ammount of dye in test so i know im being still but still a slight worry :wacko:


----------



## debzie

Congratulations newbie... wishing you a happy and happy 9 months. x


mrs kg on the superdrug tests I did not really get much of a progression and I know my betas were through the roof so dont be worried. easier said than done I know. x


----------



## Srbjbex

NewbieLisette said:


> Thank you to all the good vibes!!! Looks like they worked :) Got a positive DIGI saying PG 1-2!!!! Praying for a sticky bean this time!!!!!! Lots of dust to you all!!!!!
> xoxoxo

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrskg

thanks debzie its co op pharmacy tests im using just now never used them before i know im prob being silly an im still too scared to go near a digi! i can tell this PAL is not going to be an easy road x


----------



## Mrskg

woohoo ladies i bought ages ago what i thought was a frer but turned out to be first response one step with a miu of 100! bit the bullet an done one today x OMG im so excited only seen lines like that on other peoples tests lol x think i'll treat myself to a digi today xxx :happydance:

both taken with same fmu x 1st test 20miu 2nd 100miu xx
 



Attached Files:







dec 19th 014.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1









dec 19th 015.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## debzie

Great news mrskg loving those lines. X


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks debzie x just got 1-2 on digi only thing that could make my day better Is my friends overdue baby arriving...I'm her birthing partner!

How you getting on? Hope you're joining me this month xxxx


----------



## debzie

Thanks mrskg I hope so too. It's strange i don't really. have many symptoms this cycle. I usually have loads so that on itself maybe a good sign. Will test tomorrow 9 dpo have a stash of ics so will be poas to my hearts content. So pleased for you. X


----------



## Mrskg

I didnt have any symptoms this month either well except thrush lol but def had 10times more symptoms last month x I've read a lot of people saying thats the month they got bfp x so excited for you enjoy poas lol think I will curb my addiction for a couple of days xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Congrats MrsK....ssssssoooooo AWESOME girl :happydance:

Debzie I was the same...totally no symptoms this cycle!!!! FX for you sweetie!!!!!


----------



## JellyBeann

AF should be buggering off either tomorrow or day after...then me and DH can get back to trying...we have 3 months left before first DD, and 6 before second!


----------



## debzie

Good luck jellybean.

9 dpo for me bfn this morning. Will keep testing.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good luck Debzie! :dust:


----------



## heavyheart

loving those lines mrskg!!!!! :happydance:

good luck to everyone waiting to test xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Ahhhh a week till I test...... its going so slow and I am feeling so pregnant...as always!! :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

Hope the next few days fly for you jellybean an you can get chasing that eggy!!

Gl debzie got everything crossed for you x any symptoms that your not trying to spot lol?
X 

Thank you so much heavyheart I'm really starting to believe this is it x wow 10wks already hope my time flies like yours seems to have well for me anyway prob not for you x how are you feeling? 

Srbjbex least this is a good week sure to go quick! Everything crossed for you too xxx

Afm...well I'm also hoping this week goes quick my first goal is to get to 5wks then I'm passed my chemical Mark x second is calling epu to book app for scan x decided I'm not going to get bloods done various reasons but what will be will with or without bloods x third I'll decide after scan lol xxx


----------



## ami1985

i was due end of july so hoping for a bfp before then xxx


----------



## Mrskg

So sorry for your loss ami I know just just heartbreaking this is x please know there is light at the end of the tunnel x praying you get your sticky bean soon xxx


----------



## debzie

Welcome ami and so sorry for your loss. X

Another bfn for me this morning bit had been drinking in the night as i eas so thirsty. Symptom.wise I was not spotting until last night. Firstly I couldnot sleep which happens to me in early pregnancy. Secondly I had major cramps thought af was arriving last time i had that was when I got my last bfp. The only other thing to note is itchy nipples.


----------



## Mrskg

Oh debzie i am suffering early pregnancy insomnia too! And been getting itchy nipples! All sounding good so far x come on bfp we are waiting anxiously for you! Xxx


----------



## heavyheart

Mrskg said:


> Hope the next few days fly for you jellybean an you can get chasing that eggy!!
> 
> Gl debzie got everything crossed for you x any symptoms that your not trying to spot lol?
> X
> 
> Thank you so much heavyheart I'm really starting to believe this is it x wow 10wks already hope my time flies like yours seems to have well for me anyway prob not for you x how are you feeling?
> 
> Srbjbex least this is a good week sure to go quick! Everything crossed for you too xxx
> 
> Afm...well I'm also hoping this week goes quick my first goal is to get to 5wks then I'm passed my chemical Mark x second is calling epu to book app for scan x decided I'm not going to get bloods done various reasons but what will be will with or without bloods x third I'll decide after scan lol xxx

Iam so glad for you :happydance: and that your really believing it now, iam so happy you get to be your friends birthing partner with the knowledge of your own little beany is cooking away :hugs:

I know i cant believe iam 10wks either, it really has flown past for me, i think being so busy on the run up to xmas is whats done the trick. I have my booking in appointment at 1 today so looking foward to that, next scan is 5thjan :thumbup: hopefully ill be able to relax a bit after that.

Thats good your taking it step by step, behind you all the way :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

I would swear I was pregnant if I hadn't had AF the past few days girls! I've been feeling nausea roughly 3pm-7pm every day, I've got sore boobs and I'm really crabby!! First day of no AF today, so time to chase the eggy lol!!


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks again heavyheart x cany wait to see your scan pic on the 5th you know you will have to log on here as soon as you're back lol xxx

Jellybean I felt exactly same last month an loom at me now so hopefully this is yours have fun chasing that eggy lol xxxx


----------



## heavyheart

:hugs::hugs:

lol aw i will, i cant wait just to see my baby again and to have them tell me everything is ok and hopefully if i get that then ill want to share the good news with the world. Iam glad i have xmas as a nice distraction tho to cut down the waiting time. I had my booking in appointment today, i love my midwife she's so lovely and understanding (i had her with my last pregnancy and she phoned me a few times after i lost my angel just to see how i was) glad i have her again.

xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Heavyheart I'm taking it you don't have Elaine then! Glad you've got a nice midwife will make all the difference x yeah I'm glad for Christmas as a distraction too x an friends baby still nit here she was due 13th if nothing happens she's to go in on fri morn at half 8 really hoping it doesn't hold off till Xmas day or I won't be able to be there xxx


----------



## natashahm

hey, 

Am i still ok to join? My due date was beginning of August hoping to have a BFP by then :) 

xxx :shy:


----------



## Mrskg

Hi there of course you can join unfortunately the host of this thread not been on for a while so front page may not get updated but we are all still here x so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## threebirds

Hey every1 havent been in this thread for ages but thought i'd pop in a sprinkle lots of xmas babydust!!


----------



## debzie

Well Ladies thats my quest for a bfp before my due date over. The witch arrived at lunch time and I can honestly say that this cycle I am gutted beyond belief...Compounded by the fact that I know I have no chance next cycle as OH will be away. 

Thanks ladies for all your kind words and support.


----------



## Mrskg

Aw debzie I'm am so gutted for you too x esp since next month is out for you x so very sorry x hope you manage to have a lovely christmas an recuperate for catching that eggy in febby xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh poo Debzie. Sorry to hear the witch got you hun.


----------



## NewbieLisette

I'm sorry to read this debzie :hugs:


----------



## Srbjbex

So sorry debzie :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey Ladies!
Wow! I haven't been on here in sooo long! I've missed you all :)
Hope your all ok :hugs:
I'm so sorry it's taken so long to reply! My laptop has been broken and it's FINALLY repaired :happydance:
I don't know if you ladies knew some of this or not-but here's my update... After having bloods taken I was told that everythings ok and they're doing no further action! Which has really pee'd me off :nope: I wanted answers! Not to be told nothings wrong and to carry on :growlmad:
Anyhow I became pregnant again :cloud9: Me and OH really thought this was it as I got to 5w5days, which was the furthest I'd got without bleeding (but not in pregnancy) But yeah, at 5w5days I stood up in the morning, suddenly gushed out looads of red blood. OH couldn't believe how much blood was on the floor :nope: So yeah, we're on miscarriage number 6 and apparently everythings fine.. pffh - yeah right!
Dec 9th was my due date for the first, I found that soo hard. Especially as OH said he's moved on and he's not going to 'anniversarise' every miscarriage :'( My heart goes out to you as well Mammatotwo for you that day :hugs:
I've gone through all the posts I've missed :dohh: and I'll reply to them now :)
Welcome to all the newbies... NewbieLisette, Kmae, Divinebliss, RomaTomato, Wantingathird, Analley, Ami1985, Natashahm, LeeC, Dodgercpkl :) Sorry for your losses, sorry to be adding you late but I hope you all find support :hugs:
Congratulations Mrskg, Nicole, Pinksmarties, Sarasparra and NewbieLisette :happydance: Sticky dust to you all and I hope you all have H&H 9 months :)
If I have missed anything please let me know!!
So sorry again!! x x x


----------



## Srbjbex

Yaaaaaay Jess you are back!!!! Although really sorry to hear what you have been through again!:hugs::hugs:

Hope you have a fabulous Christmas planned (with a wine or two as well! :wine:)


----------



## Mrskg

Woohoo jess welcome back we've all missed you xx so sorry you've had such a rough time while you've been away x I'm sorry about your oh but as much as every date milestone anniversary will be forever imbedded in my head I dont think my hubby will remember them x I am going to Mark next sat my due date but after that I think I will just have my own wee thoughts on those days an try to look to the future x I'm praying 2012 you get your sticky bean xxx


Christmas miracle do happen I've just been part of one too! I was birthing partner to my friend was just the most amazing experience ever I even got to cut the cord x so different being on the other side of the bed lol xxx (girl 9lb3oz)

While I was there I visited epu and managed to book an early scan for 20th of jan x been a wonderful day I'm still buzzing x

Wishing everyone a very merry Christmas x


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jess sooo happy to have u back sweetie! Praying for 2012 to be a much brighter year for us all! A very Merry Christmas to you & yours! Lots of love ur way! :hugs:

Mrskg sooooo awesome you had this beautiful xmas miracle with your friend today! 9pounder! Whoa!!! Congreats sweetie! Great news for your early scan as well! I gotta wait till Feb.7th for mine but its my bday so I'm praying its a good omen!

Merry Christmas to all you lovely ladies! May 2012 bring us our rainbow babies to our arms! :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks newbie x lol yeah she was 11days late so thinking that's why she's a wee chubby lol x honestly still buzzing x just been Santa n put all the presents out with the help of hubby an my nearly 18 yr old daughter that's when you know they're getting old when they help set up the presents lol x I'm sure that's a great one bing on your birthday!

I've not tested for a couple of days but still got a few tests there so couldn't resist doin one tonight an still super dark lines so happy really think this is my sticky bean at last x I've got a digi there an was gonna do it on Monday hoping I'd get 2-3 but I've changed my mind an I'm going to do it on my what would have been due date on new yrs eve thinking this is a nice way to mark the day and hopefully it will be a 3+ x

Hope Santa is good to you xxxx


----------



## B&LsMom

Welcome back Jess!! Sorry sorry for yet another loss in your life--any chance of going for a second opinion?? Also how is the new job treating you??

Merry Christmas Everyone---I can't wait for this year to be over tbh--2012 has to be brighter than this year was for so many of us.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Mrskg, NewbieLisette and Blakesmom! Merry Christmas to you all!!!!
Wow Mrskg that must of been AMAZING!!! bless :cloud9: Think, you'll be there in less than 8 months ;)
Blakesmom, the new job was going great, except I quit :nope The day I began bleeding I felt so numb and confused and work wouldn't be able to let me have it off so I quit. As I was physically in pain and mentally headf***ed :nope:
Im hoping that too! That 2012 is GOING to be everyones year! :D x x x


----------



## debzie

Hi jess welcome back and so sorry to hear of another loss. 

My journey was over to get a bfp before my due date 11 th jan. I too hope 2012 is linder to us all. Praying we will have our rainbow babes. Merry christmas and thankyou for your support. x


----------



## Mrskg

Merry Christmas ladies xx hope next Christmas we all have wee babies to spoil xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Merry Christmas girls! Absolutely agreed! Precious LO's to spoil next Christmas! xoxo


----------



## B&LsMom

YES PLEASE--I was thinking that today as my sis in law is due in July and will have a new LO by next Christmas---I was thinking hopefully I have one TOO!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Happy boxing day ladies xxx


Well last night I was just about to go to bed an noticed mail in front of micro must have came yest when I was otherwise occupied playing midwife lol an typical no one told me! It my booking app an 12wk scan app so delighted x bookin app 1st feb 12wk scan on 16th feb an my early scan 20th of jan gives me something positive to hold onto! Xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Just got a poas urge it's 1.30am an again I'm wide awake x really wanted to keep digi till new yrs eve (my mmc due date) but.......done it an got 3+ in 30secs super excited and absolutely delighted xxxxxx woohoo xxxxx


----------



## B&LsMom

Perfect Mrskg--when will you book your first appointment for??


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks blakesmom I've got an early scan on 20 th jan my booking app is 1st feb an my 12wk scan as 16th feb roll on next few wk's lo thought I wished time away in 2ww but still doin it xxx


----------



## debzie

Mrs kg so pleased for you. I wish you a speedy. first tri. Hopefully I will join you.x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

we WILL have babies by 2012 christmas :D I'm sure of it!!!
Ouou Mrskg - how amazing!! I remember getting the letter telling me when my first scan was - I was so thrilled! Hopefully you'll be showing us your scan pics! x


----------



## Amandamb1108

My due date would have been January 24th, af is due at the end of the week and I'm pretty sure I'm out for this month if so only one more chance to get a bfp before when my due date would have been :-(


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies I'm so sorry but I just didn't know where to post x I have read two sad posts today from cyber buddies an I just feel like crying x I'm so heartfelt sorry for them but also feeling sorry for myself knowing that in a few wk's it could be my sad story being posted x all the positive stories are great but there's so many sad ones to go along with them I just wish I knew what mine will be x I was so exited by my 3+ but so was the other lady an now she's been told nothing there! I'm wondering if I should take a break from here again till i know either way but? Sorry I just needed to get that out I'm so sad an worried now an still 3wks till scan xxx


Make that 3 losses I've read today an one yest it's just all too much :cry::cry:

Oh an just to really top things of my due date was tomorrow xx


----------



## auntylolo

Mrskg, I totally know how you feel. If I get my bfp next week or next month or whenever, what's to say I won't be posting again a few weeks after to say it happened again:shrug: It worries me that everyone says mc is unlikely to happen again, but when you read about it so much, I wonder if doctors just say that to stop women becoming hysterical?:shrug:
I'm sorry hun, I don't want to upset you, you've got to believe there's no reason why your bean isn't fine in there:flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mrs KG I think I know who you are talking about. It's devastating isn't it. Try not to worry too much though, it doesn't make it any more likely to happen to you again. Just please try to keep positive for your little bean and I hope the weeks fly past til your scan. The sad stories are so heartbreaking I know and once you have losses it's really difficult not to worry your way through your pregnancy. You need to take care of yourself. I'm sorry if I sound patronising, I don't mean to I just hated reading how frightened you sound.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ladies xxx

Yeah I think you will know one of them MrsM x I just can't believe it x you just think after recurrent losses the next one has to be sticky x the nurse told me since I have had 3 healthy pregnancies theres no need to worry as I can fall pregnant .... Yeah that helps not! I'm actually really positive this time it will be ok but that scares me too cause if im wrong then I'm in for a bigger fall x I knew this pal would not be easy but did not expect it to be so hard either x I just want my innocence back that I had with my girls an I know that's impossible xxx I do believe everything happens for a reason an what will be will be but I just wonder why??? Oh the joys! Right I need to pull myself together for my wee beany xx thank you again xxx


----------



## Mrskg

I wish half the people I know irl life were as amazing as you ladies on here x one of the ladies who had a loss today just posted this for me x I love her strength xx 


mrskg, heres a tiny poem for you..

Your spirit is shining big and bright
You and your bean will be alright
each day that passes, theres a miracle inside
I am sure when you hold him/her you will be full of pride
So keep your head high and heart care free
Your BFP was meant to be! 

Hugs sweetie..You are special.

How lovely is that now I'm crying happy tears lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It is bloody hard. I got told after my first miscarriage that because I had had a healthy pregnancy I would be unlikely to have another miscarriage, then I did and I wanted answers but all I got were shrugged shoulders and "you might just be unlucky". It didn't help. However what I hadn't realised is that the first loss had made me stronger than I thought I was. You will be too. However you won't need to be because everything will be fine I'm sure.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh that is lovely!! The support on here is fantastic isn't it?


----------



## Mrskg

Oh the last 6months have def made me stronger x I know I can cope and get through anything I just don't want to do it again x stupid I know no one does but ykwim x I read someone else say " I'm pregnant today and I'm thankful for that" will have to keep that in my thoughts x sending you lots of baby dust so you get your rainbow baby too xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you. I sometimes feel I am greedy for wanting another baby and I should be grateful for what I have - which of course I am but I think it's maybe a sign that I should stop. 
And I know that's silly as well. Why shouldn't I want more than one child?


----------



## Mrskg

Oh I totally get that I have 3 girls an I think I should be grateful and I so am but as you say why can't we have 10 kids if that's what we want x I feel so guilty sometimes for the ones with no kids an losses but it makes me appreciate my girls an this beany so much more x the medium I see said if you have to go through these blips to get to where you need to be then that's just how it is x she also said this pregnancy would be fine so praying my path does not change xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls...just wanted to stop by and wish everyone luck that is still trying...may 2012 be a great year for us all! 

Mrskg you made me cry happy tears today...I feel the same as you sweetie...I want my innocence back...I don't know how to be causiously happy so instead i go from denial to guilt to daydreaming back to denail! LOL...Thank you for sharing that beautiful poem and the perfect line of "I am pregnant today and for that I am grateful" it is simple but true...we need to be grateful for each day and learn to take it one day at a time! Truely.
:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I loved it too. I think I will use it as my mantra when I get my next bfp. My mum for some reason doesn't like the word pregnant and always says "having a baby " - I don't let her say it anymore.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies!
Hope your all ok today :hugs:
Welcome Amandamb1108 I hope you get that well deserved bfp :) It's hard to stay positive but everything happens for a reason hun.
Mrskg, It's hard staying positive. When I get pregnant the 7th time ( << see my positivity there lol ;) ) It's going to be so hard to be positive :/ But I told myself with my 6th... I'll take today as today and tomorrow is another day - like your friend said. Chin up hunny - your pregnant!!! :thumbup:
What's everyone doing for new years? x x x


----------



## Mrskg

I'm not doing much I'm working at 7am on new yrs day! An tomorrow would have been my due day so really feel like I just want tomorrow over with x luckily im not really a drinker so dont feel lkke i issing out on anything lol x just want to get on to a new yr an hopefully a better one than this has been for all of us xxx

What you doing? X


----------



## Mrskg

Happy new year everyone x 2012 will be the year all our wishes come true xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy 2012 everyone! Rainbow babies in our arms :)xo


----------



## debzie

I agree ladies bring on the rainbow babies. Had a surprise from OH today he said he will be home on friday night which is around ovulation so I may have some chance this cycle. Glad he is on board again after last cycle. So wish me luck I will not technically have my bfp before my due date but may have a beanie implanting lol. x


----------



## Kmae

Happy New Year Ladies!!! 

Well, looks like I finally ovulated since my m/c almost 5 months ago! I am SO HAPPY! It's been a long hard wait. I am very doubtful that I could be pg this cycle since we BD'd 4 days before I ovulated (at least based on my chart). 

I'm feeling very positive about 2012 and am sprinkling baby dust to you all. May all of our wishes come true this year (& early this year!). 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## lomelly

Awesome! I'm waiting to ovulate since MMC in early Oct... no luck yet, was put on the pill to try to regulate. GL to you xx


----------



## Mrskg

Oh debzie so excited for you x it must be meant to be x hoping Thats a lucky sign xxx

Kmae I can't imagine how long a wait that has been but so glad you're back on track xx
I wouldn't give up on this month just yet sperm can live 5-7 days x fx'd for you xx

Lomelly got everything crossed for you too xxx


----------



## Kmae

Lomelly- looks like it takes some of us a bit longer to get back on track. It took me 2 1/2 months for my hcg level to go to negative. Crazy! I hope your cycles return back to normal soon. I know how frustrating it is while waiting.

Mrskg- thanks for being positive. I just dont want to get my hopes up for this cycle- even though honestly I already have.

Debzie- that's great news! Sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## Mrskg

I know what you mean about getting hopes I'm trying not to get my hopes up that everything will be ok this time but I really feel it will be then I change an think what if x I'm so scared to get too attached but then feel guilty that I'm not accepting this beany like I should x pal is so hard! Xxx


----------



## Kmae

Mrskg said:


> I know what you mean about getting hopes I'm trying not to get my hopes up that everything will be ok this time but I really feel it will be then I change an think what if x I'm so scared to get too attached but then feel guilty that I'm not accepting this beany like I should x pal is so hard! Xxx

I totally understand! I would be the same way. It's like your trying to protect yourself but at the same time you have your hope. I think staying positive is super powerful though so I am sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Mrskg

Enjoy the tww cause I thought that was bad but lol this is def worse x roll on 20th for my first scan xxx


----------



## lomelly

mrskg--thanks for the positive thoughts! Hoping what I'm having now is a proper AF.. never thought I would wish for her back lol

kmae--that's crazy! it sucks that it took so long for you to get back on track but glad to hear you are now. I think my HCG was negative around the start of December.. but everything else has been messed up since then. Last "period" I had was over three weeks long.. so that's where bc pill came in :(


----------



## Mrskg

Lol lomelly I know what you mean about wishing for strange things my morning sickness appeared today an I'm delighted lol won't be saying that in a few days but for today it's gave me some reassurance x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies!!
Hope you all had fabulous new years!! You all get up to much? Any guilty drinkers? :haha:

Woo! Kmae positive thoughts for those :spermy: and your egg ;)
I so hope 2012 is THE VERY YEAR for all of us.
ANy one have any new year resolutions going? x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi ladies. There were 6 ladies that I am friends with who I met at post natal group. We all started trying for #2 around the same time. I was the first to get a bfp but miscarried at 7 weeks. Then one by one they all started getting pregnant, including me but it was a 10 week loss second time. Yesterday there were 4 of us left to join the bump club, today I found out that 2 of them- my 2 closest friends - are both pregnant. I could cope with finding out seperately but the double whammy has knocked the stuffing out of me. My OH doesn't understand at all how I feel. He just thinks I should be happy for them. Which of course I am - but wish I didn't feel like this. Sorry to just pop up and moan.


----------



## Mrskg

Hiya jess no guilty drinkin this end lol I was in bed at five past midnight was working at 7am on new yrs day x how about you did you have a nice tme? How you getting on?

Mrs miggins xxx big hugs to you xxx I totally understand how you feel when I was pregnant with my mmc 3 of my closest friends were pregnant x my BFF was due 3 wk's before me x after the mmc I managed to cope with 2 of them as they were a few months in front but I have to say I was so jealous of my BFFs bump an I saw her most days x I used to cry because I felt so bad that I felt like that x one night with my heavily pregnant friend I confided in her how I was feeling about my BFF an she was great she told me that it was normal I was really upset an crying loudly my hubby came through to see what was wrong an when I explained his words were well she deserves this baby she tried for over a year x I felt like I'd been kicked we weren't trying but we weren't being careful either x I know he did not mean it how I took it but men can be so insensitive x I'd love to say time will make it better but for me I tried as best as I could not to show how I was feeling but watching her bump grow every day was really hard an the only thing that took that feeling away was this bfp x I'm so glad because I was her birthing partner an i don't know how I would have emotionally got through that if I wasn't pregnant x in will say though for me it's only bumps that are my problem not babies i thought ths was strange but a few ladies have told e they are the same x I hope that wasnt just a ramble an made sense x don't every be sorry for moaning that's what we are hear for an 9 out of 10 times we know exactly where each other is coming from xxx


----------



## B&LsMom

New Years Resolutions for Me:
1. Get a BFP
2. Get in Shape while working on #1
3. More date nights with Hubby--Shooting for at least 1x/month (my boss and his wife has 4 kids and they have a date night EVERY!!! Friday night--Not sure we can afford that so we'll start with 1x/month!)


----------



## JellyBeann

I only have two new year resolutions

1. Get pregnant (and stay pregnant)
2. Stop biting my nails for good!


----------



## karacal

Hi all. dd was aug 9 2012... Mc at 6 wks on 15 dec 2011. My new yrs resolution is to get bfp before dd


----------



## JellyBeann

:hi: to all new members...if anyone has a moment, could you have a look at my new thread, It's not fmu...but I did hold the urine for 5 hours 

clicky linky


----------



## jennyanne83

I'd like to join, though not much time now. I had a mc at 9 weeks 1st August, dd is 5th March, so only 2 cycles left for me to achieve this :( really hope I can though! It only took 2 cycles to conceive last time, but no such luck this time with cycle 5 being a bust on Xmas eve. Oh well hopefully it'll eventually happen one day. Baby dust to all!! x


----------



## lomelly

mrskg--that's totally normal for being PAL, I know when (and I WILL) get pg again I will be praying for morning sickness. Yay for morning sickness, hope this is your sticky bean :)

jellybeann--I think the test is neg unfortunately :( But since you have an irregular cycle who knows how many DPO you are. I got a BFN 9 DPO on the cycle I was pg, so you never know. Keep testing every few days!!


----------



## lomelly

It WILL happen for you jennyanne... I see you had a blighted ovum too, so sorry xx patience is so hard to have.. but our sticky beans will come!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mrs Miggens-unfortunately that IS men for you. My OH expects me to be happy for others, and I truly am - but it's so hard when you have all these other feelings with it that men can't seem to see. Luckily this is why we have a group such as this one, as we're often feeling the same! Keep shining hun and stay strong.. you have to go through the storm to get to the rainbow :hugs: :dust: x x 
Mrskg,aww bless you hun, so what symptoms have you got so far? I can relate to where you mentioned what your OH said, they seem to often say nasty things that hurt us and they don't see why they do :nope: Ahh well, maybe one day ey ;) x x
Blakesmom and Jellybeann - I like your new years resolutions, best of luck to you both :dust: x x
Welcome karacal :hugs: Sorry for you recent loss - I hope this group can give you lots of support to you :dust: x x
Hello Jennyanne83, it may not be much time - but hopefully that's all you need! Fx'd you get that BFP :hugs: What CD are you on? x x


----------



## JellyBeann

lomelly said:


> jellybeann--I think the test is neg unfortunately :( But since you have an irregular cycle who knows how many DPO you are. I got a BFN 9 DPO on the cycle I was pg, so you never know. Keep testing every few days!!

Hiya, yeah I agree...I tested again this morning and still no obvious line! But at just over 10p a test, I'm going to test a lot this cycle, I had a really rubbish night last night and it hit me that I should be 7 months pregnant right now!


----------



## lomelly

It sucks when that hits you.. "I should be this many months pregnant".. I just keep telling myself "SOON!" and that's all that keeps me sane lol.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Im guilty for that too! Now all I keep thinking is I should have a baby etc. I don't think it ends.
I bled 3 days early this month. Urgh - its so heavy and painful :'( I feel like shit atm too...one of those days I guess :'(
How is everyone else? x x


----------



## debzie

so sorry your feeling shit today Jess, made worse by a super heavy af. I sometimes feel like its punishment. I always start dwelling on things. Full moon tomorrow so hope it brings you a change of mood and renewed hope. Sending hugs. x

At the moment I am thinking that I would be due in a couple of days or would have already have him or her if I had a caesarean. Only occasionally I think I would have twins which was my first loss. 

Hope everyone else is ok. x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks hun :hugs:
Yeah today isn't great. And OH isn't being so great either :'(
Aww lovely, It's a hard thing to go through - all of the 'I would be' etc.. I find them so hard. I hope all us ladies have our babies by 2012. I have hope in that.
Do family and friends acknowledge how you feel now? xx


----------



## B&LsMom

In the 2WW currently--it's going by so slow!


----------



## debzie

Thanks Jess OH has turned a corner as from last cycle he acknowledges that I live with my losses on a daily basis and that some days you do just feel like shite and everything reminds you of what could have been. My Mam has been a rock too so in that respect I am so lucky. In our circle of mums another one has just suffered mmc she went for a 12 week scan and the baby had stopped growing at 9 weeks. Its good to help someone else through those early days/weeks, as she has no one she can talk too. Jess though it must be still so a for you and I really feel or you. If you want to talk anytime PM me.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Blakesmom - ah I hope you got that egg! :spermy: ...feeling any luckier? :dust:

Debzie - Ahh it's good he understands that. I feel like throwing in the towel to be honest :'( OH doesn't really understand either. He said yesterday "I'm like a goth" because Im such a downer and never look at the good things in life :/ Yet he doesn't understand I try so hard! But it gets thrown back in my face every single time :'( Argh!
Im sorry to hear about your friend hun - I hope you make us all proud to be that support we all know she needs.As it's so tough. 
Your lucky to have had your mum :hugs: I wasn't so lucky. My mum's said things I won't forgive her for..but hey, each to their own I guess!
Ahh thanks hunny :hugs:
I appreciate that sooo much! 
I hope you get that BFP my love, that extra sticky one! x x


----------



## debzie

Right back at you jess if anyone deserves a super sticky one its you. X


----------



## Mrskg

The milestones are hard! Sorry you ladies all having a hard time just now x you all deserve your super sticky's an I'll be here jumping with joy when you all do x wish though I could say it's all great over this side but unfortunately PAL is not easy x I just want to be jumping for joy but I just can't get the what ifs out my head x I can't wait for my scan but on the other hand it scares the **** out of me x think 2 of my friends chumming hubby can't get both days off so I rather if we get that far he was at the 12wk scan in a way wishing I was going on my own i know it's stupid but I feel like if anything is wrong I'd like to get my head round it an be brave before I speak to anyone else not sure that makes sense x sorry I just came an put a big downer on here I'm sure when i get my good results on 20th I'll cheer up a wee bitty xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya ladies, I've had a few knocks this week! People pregnant all around me! However, I think I may have just seen a line on a test! (done with very watered down urine!) I've been peeing like a trooper and I feel pregnant!


----------



## Mrskg

Pic??????? Xxxx


----------



## B&LsMom

xxxjessxxx said:


> Blakesmom - ah I hope you got that egg! :spermy: ...feeling any luckier? :dust:
> 
> Debzie - Ahh it's good he understands that. I feel like throwing in the towel to be honest :'( OH doesn't really understand either. He said yesterday "I'm like a goth" because Im such a downer and never look at the good things in life :/ Yet he doesn't understand I try so hard! But it gets thrown back in my face every single time :'( Argh!
> Im sorry to hear about your friend hun - I hope you make us all proud to be that support we all know she needs.As it's so tough.
> Your lucky to have had your mum :hugs: I wasn't so lucky. My mum's said things I won't forgive her for..but hey, each to their own I guess!
> Ahh thanks hunny :hugs:
> I appreciate that sooo much!
> I hope you get that BFP my love, that extra sticky one! x x

Still not really TTC just yet--if no luck this cycle then most likely will start OPKing next month and go full on TTC--April is getting really close!


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck blames mum :dust:


----------



## debzie

Really hope you have your bfp jelly..fingers crossed and keep.us posted.

Mrskg thanks and I really do.have a good feeling everything is gping to be fine. Hope the next few weeks fly by for both of us. 

Blakesmum good luck for this cycle. X


----------



## JellyBeann

Mrskg said:


> Pic??????? Xxxx

Linky


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks Mrkg and debzie!! And I agree--post a pic again tomorrow jellybeann!!


----------



## JellyBeann

This is tweaked...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Jelly beann, I am right with you! I found out on Tuesday that both of my friends from my post natal group are pregnant. One of the girls I work with is pregnant and my first client after the Christmas break walked into my treatment room and told me she had accidentally got pregnant. I wanted to scream. 
Also today I have been feeling extreme nausea and bursting with pregnancy symptoms all day but I have done about 86 tests and all bfn. 
Everything is conspiring against me.


----------



## Mrskg

86 tests :rofl: x hope #87 is you bfp xx


----------



## debzie

Looks like all of us have been through the mill.

Today has topped it off...as I may of mentioned I thought I would have a month off from opks and temping as I got really stressed about it last month. Anyways I knew I had not ovulated but wanted to know if I still had a chance this month as OH was only at home fri-sat so was the only time we could bd. So I did temp yesterday and today....pre ov temps. I also gave in and bought opks and I have just got the biggest fatest positive I have ever had. I know there is still a slim chance if I ov today or tomorrow but am not going to get my hopes up.

The good news we I think it is. I am shopping for opks and goes into boots and there in the clearance is a CBFM for £25. So I ask why, apparently as they have changed their clearblue stand there is no room for them and so they are selling it off. So all I need now is sticks and if by a miracle I do fall pregnant I can sell it on ebay.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's a brilliant bargain Debzie! Well I hope you have managed to get pregnant this month anyway. 
I keep getting negatives on ic tests but I think it is too early (I am 11dpo not 13). I am certain I'm pregnant.


----------



## debzie

thanks mrs migg I say it is still way too early to test and ff has totally got your ov date wrong. really hope your gut feeling is right. x


----------



## Mrskg

Debzie that's a great bargain really hope you don't need it! I'm sure you'd even be able to sell it on here x

Crossables x'd for you mrsmig xxxx

Any news jellybean? Xx

I've been out buying my daughter 18th presents today her birthday is on Sunday where does the time go! Never thought all those yrs ago id still be having babies lol xx (FYI I was 17 when I had her) just in case you thought I was like 50 now lol xxx


----------



## debzie

Mrskg gosh didnot know you had a 17 year old. Happy birthday mrskgs daughter for sat. Mine will be 4 on the 26th and that time has flown over.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy 18th for your daughter! Debzie, yes FF definitely got my ov date wrong. It gave me crosshairs for 2 days before I got a positive opk. I am only 11 dpo or possibly even 10. It'll be cd29 tomorrow and I don't think I have ever had a 30 day cycle so it's looking good. My due date for my 2nd loss would have been in may so fingers crossed that if I am pregnant I stay that way. I had my last bfp in September and my due date for my first loss was November so I thought I'd be pregnant for that due date but I miscarried again in
October.


----------



## Camlet

Hi ladies is there any chance I could join you? My due date would have been 19th July 2012 I should have been 11 weeks when we where told at my dating scan our baby had passed away at 7+2 the day after my emergency scan (I had been spotting for a few days) showed a strong healthy heart beat (at 7+1) :cry: I had a d&c on the 30th December so I'm still waiting for my 1st af but would love to join you ladies as we plan to start ttc as soon as possible! My drs have said I can start as soon as I've had my 1st af & we are determined to get a bfp before my due date! xx


----------



## debzie

Camlet I have a similar experience with my last pregnancy. Had an emergency scan as i was spotting measured 5 + 4 i think then had another when i was 11 weeks. Beany only mradured a day past my kast scan. Saw a healthy hb too. So sorry for your loss and I hope you head over to PAL very soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Camlet, sorry for your sad loss.


----------



## Camlet

Hi debzie thank you & I'm sorry to hear about your losses :hugs: ..That does sound very similar!! I think it made it so much harder to have seen that healthy heartbeat just a day before as all I can think now is how could it go from being perfectly healthy & then pass away the next day but I guess sadly these are just things we will never know :( I'm sorry if I sound dumb but what does PAL stand for? xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pregnant after loss. I love your daughters name! Violet is my daughters middle name. I might have given her it as a first name but her surname is green and I thought it sounded a bit too rainbow like!


----------



## Camlet

Hi mrs miggins & Thank you :dohh: that seems so obvious now! Lol normaly I'm good with working out what the meanings are aswell! Lol thank you very much :) my daughters name means so much to me as she is named after my great grandmother who sadly passed away when I was 9 she ment the world to me!! xx


----------



## debzie

sorry for the abbreviation Camlet did not mean to make you feel dumb. I forget as I have been on here so long it hard for me not to slip the abbreviations into everyday life.


----------



## JellyBeann

I took a test but still no obvious line! :grr: Aw happy birthday to your daughter for Sunday!!


----------



## Kmae

Hi Ladies...worry it's been a few days since I have been on here- busy and out of town. 

Camlet- so sorry for your loss. This is my first forum I have been apart of- found the following website to help me out with any abbreviations I don't know: https://www.babycenter.com/community-help-abbreviations.

Wanted to give an update- As several of you know, it took me 5 months to get my cycles regulated after my m/c. I finally ovulated this month based on my ov chart and started my period 3 days ago (so confirmed I did ov!!!). I am happy that things are looking good- but I am not out of the woods yet. It took me 8 months after I got off the pill to ov and got PG the first time I ov'd (this is the one I lost at 8 weeks or so- hard for dr to tell since I never got a period). I was on the pill since I was 16 so am not sure what my "normal" cycle looks like. If I ov again anytime before cd 20 I'll be more confident. Going to start using OPKs around cd 12. Wish me luck!

Mrs Miggins, you made me laugh about your reasoning of not having your daughter 's first name as Violet- totally get your concern. Love the name though- beautiful as a middle name too!


----------



## Mrskg

Debzie I have a 13 & 4yr old too xxx

Gl mrsmig an jelly bean you know the saying you're not out till that witch shows her ugly face xxx

Welcome camlet xxxx

Kmae woohoo for ov xxxx


----------



## debzie

Kmae whoo hoo for ovulation so glad your back on track. 

My cycles have been all over since the last mmc ranging from 27 days to 32, looks like this one will be a 32er. I was on bcp from 15 and then came off it ans fell pregnant with dd after one af. The rest of the journey as you know has not been so easy.

Well I hope you ladies do not mind me hanging around as my due date is in 2 days and no chance of a bfp.


----------



## Mrskg

Debzie don't you even think about going anywhere xxx we are all in this for the long run x so sorry your dd coming up how are you feeling x are you doing anything to Mark the day? Xxx


----------



## debzie

Im feeling ok today actually thought I would be in bits by now but I am not. I am not doing anything special will probs light a candle on the night. Thanks for asking. x


----------



## Mrskg

I think we build it up for so long that when It does eventually come it's not as bad as you think it'll be x I did have a wee cry here an there especially when my friend phoned she was the only one that remebered x my hubby saw me crying so idimagine he knew why but he never said anything an Ive just left it I've come to realise these milestones are all mine xxx lighting a candle will be nice I have a candle app in my iPad I put that on with the song in the arms of the angels an that's my way of remembering xxx


----------



## Kmae

Mrskg- my heart swelled when I read how your remembered the day. Never really gave much thought on what I would do- but a special song sounds very fitting. My due date would have been April 13th so I have some time- hope to get a bfp beforehand- might also make the day a little easier...who knows. 

Debzie don't move a muscle! We are here to support you no matter how long or short your journey is.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks kmae x it was a lonely day but my bfp did help in a way x the medium I see regularly told me in november I'd know I was pregnant by my due date and that I could still Mark the day but not to dwell on it too much x the lead up to it was mich harder than the day itself x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Aww thankyou Debzie :cloud9: we all deserve our super stickies :) 
Hope you caught that egg! Sounds like your in with a chance ;) Due dates are hard but Im sure you'll get through it like we've all managed too :hugs: My sister and my mum remembered bless, but my mum didn't seem that understanding. Is your OH supportive?

Blakesmom - Im not proper TTC really either, more NTNP. Fx'd the relaxed approach gets us positive answers hey!

Mrskg, I know how you feel. As when I've been pregnant I don't know how to feel sometimes. But hey! Isn't this the furthest you've got so far? :D
I know what you mean by wanting to go on your own too. I felt like I let my OH and mum down when I had my scan :nope:
Keep strong hunny! We'll all get there soon enough :)

Jellybeann - fx'd those lines get nice and strong :hugs:

Welcome Camlet - sorry to hear about your loss. I hope your ok and pulling through :hugs: 

Kmae - it's great to here your back on track, fx'd that's a quick way to a bfp now :)


----------



## Mrskg

Hey jess x well I've def passed the chemical stage but with my mmc i got to nearly 12wks before I found out baby had stopped growing at 6wks so that's the scary thing but on a good note i feel completely different by this time with mmc I was really really sick an i looked about 4 months so i reckon hormones with that pregnancy must have been raging an all wrong from the start x

Hope your ntnp give you that sticky bean you so deserve x


----------



## Mrskg

Jellybean what happened to your thread in pregnancy tests? When I clicked in it it said no thread if you followed the correct link please contact the administrator??? Xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

Mrskg said:


> Jellybean what happened to your thread in pregnancy tests? When I clicked in it it said no thread if you followed the correct link please contact the administrator??? Xxx

I know, it did that to me too! I'm confused! :shrug:


----------



## Mrskg

Oh lol I just pm'd you i was worried x so glad nothing wrong mmmm that's strange eh xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh well atleast you feel different thats a definite good start :)
Will you relax a bit after seeing your little one after the scan? x x


----------



## debzie

Jess oh is supportive at the moment but i am feeling strangely fine like after tomorrow i will have some closure. 

Mrskg those symptoms plus backache sound like my symptoms when i had my mmcs. Really pleased this one feels different. 

Jellybean really.hope its start of your bfp.


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah jess I think I will a wee bit but think I will fell better after 12wk scan xxx

Debzie your right I had really bad backache with mmc not got it this time woohoo another good sign to cling on to xx thinking of you for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## B&LsMom

xxxjessxxx--Your just a smidge behind me--I'm 7dpo--fingers crossed our relaxed approach pays off lol


----------



## debzie

Ohh good luck ladies...Looks like I am 2 dpo so do have a smidge of a chance. 
I am feeling pretty good today, been keeping myself occupied, went straight from work and got my hair done by my lovely niece. She is training so she coloured it and put in a few highlights, amazing what a new hair do can do, especially when she is a junior in a really posh salon that I would never afford. 

The ther bit of news I have volunteered to test out a product for Clearblue (if you go on thier website you will see they are asking for women) got the information through and it looks like Im testing the CBFM. I know I just got that bargain one too. They ask you to test your pee each day and also complete a diary...also get ovulaltion prediction sticks and pregnancy tests. If you fall pregnant you can still continue testing and they give you £30 highstreet voucers..........what do you think. Was going to start using my CBFM anyways.


----------



## B&LsMom

Deb that sounds awesome--shouldn't be too hard to follow the requirements!! Hopefully this is your cycle and you wont need to use it like you have said--but now at least you wont have to by the test strips if you aren't!


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks for the tip off deb I'm going to check that out! 

Hope everyone is doing ok. My ov day is today, so BD for me tonight!!!!


----------



## debzie

I've just signed the consent form. Only get £30 if you fall.pregnant or get the equivelant in clearblue products sound like heaven to a poas addict lol. Have to keep.your daily urine in the fridge toofor up to 2 weeks at a time. X


----------



## Kmae

Debzie- I can just see someone going in your fridge and asking "what's in here?" Lol! Sounds like a good deal since you were going to buy the poas anyway. But I agree with blakesmom- hopefully you won't need them!

Srbjbex- have fun with the BD- I hope this is the magical night! 

I am only on cd5 and got a ways to go.


----------



## debzie

Kmae ovulation is just around the corner hun it will fly by.

Just had a telephone call from my Mam, my cousins wife gave birth to a baby baby yesterday how strange that it was on my due date she was not due for another 3 weeks and that my cousin and I share the same birthday. Mam bless her did not want to tell me yesterday in case I was feeling "fragile." Told her I was fine with it and I am.


----------



## Mrskg

Debzie cool about the trial x hoping all you need is the hpts though lol xxx glad your feeling ok about your cousins baby I know he will always be a reminder but what a lovely reminder xx how did yesterday go for you xxx


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies! Just wanted to update that we got a BFP Christmas morning! EDD 9/6/2012

Keeping my fingers crossed for those TTC! You will get your rainbow!! :)


----------



## Camlet

Hi ladies sorry it took me so long to reply things have been a bit manic lately! Debzie don't worry you didnt make me feel dumb lol I had seen it on quite a few posts & was wondering what it ment! Thanks for that link kmae it is really helpful :) Thanks for the welcome & for adding me to the list aswell xxxjessxxx :) I am finally starting to feel a bit better I got my negative pregnancy test today which even though it's sad it's also such a relief to finaly know that I can move on with ttc very soon & that they haven't left anything in there if you know what I mean! How long did it take all of you to get af after getting a negative test? Ive had ewcm & a few of my other normal symptoms today that are making me think i could be ovulating but im not sure does that sound to early to you? xx


----------



## Mrskg

Hope struck congrats xxxxx

Camlet I rad a post saying she had conceived day after mc not sure how accurate that reallys but judging by all the people who don't get an af in between mc an bfp I think its possible to ov early xxx

Has everyone doing you've all went quite xxx


----------



## B&LsMom

In the 2WW currently here. Tomorrow will be 13DPO--just a few more days to go!!


----------



## Kmae

I'm on cycle day 10 so no news here. Just hanging out to see if this cycle will be more normal. I really hope so, but I made an appt on Tuesday with the RE office in case it is not. I have to go there seminar first (only offered twice a month) before I can actually see an RE, so thought I would get my foot in the door just in case.


----------



## Srbjbex

No idea where I am - I am sure I ovulated on CD16 / 17, but my temps have been all over the place this weekend - any chart stalkers opinion welcomed!


----------



## Mrskg

Woohoo gl blakesmom x when are you testing? X

Kmae I hope your cycle returns quickly let us know how your app goes tomorrow x

Srbjbex sorry indent have a clue about charts but go everything crossed for you x

Afm I'm just patiently waiting for fri to come for my scan x praying I have good news to post to you ladies xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

Hi girls...think I just got my BFP

Here's a link to the thread, could you all have a look if you get time?

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/853910-finally.html


----------



## auntylolo

Looks like 2 lines to me! Congrats jellybean! xx


----------



## JellyBeann

Thanks auntylolo! I really think it's there too, I'm just nervous of losing again!!


----------



## Mrskg

Can def see something do you have a better test to try? Xx


----------



## lomelly

srbjbex--you could be right about o'ing on those days, but it looks like you might be a slow riser for temps. hope the temps go up!

woohoo jellybean!! that's definitely a BFP :)


----------



## Kmae

Jellybean, I see two lines (faint but they are there)! Take a test tomorrow morning to see if those lines get darker.


----------



## debzie

Congratulations Jelly bean I see lines. x


----------



## JellyBeann

Now I believe it...


----------



## jessy1101

Congrats Jelly!!! What a way to start the new year huh???


----------



## Mrskg

Woohoo congrats def a better sight than 2 faint lines! So happy for you xxxx


----------



## JellyBeann

It's like the best late Christmas present/birthday present EVER!!


----------



## Camlet

Congratulations jellybeann!! :) xx


----------



## B&LsMom

Mrskg said:


> Woohoo gl blakesmom x when are you testing? X
> 
> Kmae I hope your cycle returns quickly let us know how your app goes tomorrow x
> 
> Srbjbex sorry indent have a clue about charts but go everything crossed for you x
> 
> Afm I'm just patiently waiting for fri to come for my scan x praying I have good news to post to you ladies xxx

I'm going to try to hold off on testing until Saturday if AF is a no show (due the 18th-20th). My cousins baby shower is Saturday afternoon and she was due just 2 weeks before I was--so something happy would be great that morning rather than dwelling on having lost my baby!

Congrats JellyBeann--Love the digi BFP!!


----------



## Srbjbex

woop woop congrats jelly bean, a great start to the year!! :happydance:


----------



## Bride2b

I am desperate to get my BFP before my EDD, and I guess here you all understand why TTC is so important rather than ordinary TTC forums where (luckily) ladies havent had to endure losses.

My EDD was 21st April 2012. :cry:

I lost my baby at 19 + 3 on 28/11/11. 

I hope for my sanity I will get a BFP before his due date to ease the pain a bit. I am going to start ttc next month, as I have just finished with my first AF after my loss, so just waiting for OV so I can track it ready for next month :happydance:

:hi: everyone.

Debzie I read about the clearblue trial a few pages back...thats so cool!x


----------



## debzie

Thanks Bride2b and welcome. So sorry you have to be here but you will find help and support here. I just cannot leave.:flower:


----------



## Mrskg

Blakesmom that would be a great day to get your bfp x baby shower will be tough but just think it will be you soon xxx

Bride2b so sorry for your loss how very sad x i know what you mean about others not understanding i cant go near the first tri im hanging around recurrant miscarriage threads an pal an as much as i fall into that category it just doesn't feel like home I really don't know where I belong right now but I'm always comfy here so I hope you are too x I hope you get your rainbow baby soon x 

Hey debzie how you doing? I can't leave either x 

Afm... I think im ok :wacko: scan on fri finally feels in reach im absolutely terrified x I have 2 friends going with me hope they let them both in x I'm the strong one out of us an always the one to give support so I'm a bit uncomfy with the reversed roles x I'm not normally a nervous person but just the thought of fri makes me feel like it's hard to breathe so think fro gonna be tough x I so so so so hope I'll be posting good news I've tried imaging every senario from no baby to twins! But Ive not got to the point of how I will deal with bad news x mmmm after reading that back maybe I'm not ok lol :wacko: I just need to know either way so I can change my worry to the next stage lol should be bloody used to worrying an waiting by now!!! 

Sorry for that rant xxx


----------



## B&LsMom

I'll keep you all notified no matter which way things go--really want that BFP tho lol


----------



## Srbjbex

Bride2be - Hello! This is a great thread, you will find lots of support here!

Mrskg - I hope everything goes ok for you at the scan, i am absolutely sure it will all be fine and you will get to see your little bean

Blakesmom - fingers crossed for you testing.

AFM, I am currently half way through my Jan TWW, so, as usual at this point, I am sure I am pg! haha, full boobs, cramps, peeing more etc. Ask me in a weeks time and I will be sure that AF is coming, but for now I am riding the wave of positivity!


----------



## debzie

Mrskg said:


> Blakesmom that would be a great day to get your bfp x baby shower will be tough but just think it will be you soon xxx
> 
> Bride2b so sorry for your loss how very sad x i know what you mean about others not understanding i cant go near the first tri im hanging around recurrant miscarriage threads an pal an as much as i fall into that category it just doesn't feel like home I really don't know where I belong right now but I'm always comfy here so I hope you are too x I hope you get your rainbow baby soon x
> 
> Hey debzie how you doing? I can't leave either x
> 
> Afm... I think im ok :wacko: scan on fri finally feels in reach im absolutely terrified x I have 2 friends going with me hope they let them both in x I'm the strong one out of us an always the one to give support so I'm a bit uncomfy with the reversed roles x I'm not normally a nervous person but just the thought of fri makes me feel like it's hard to breathe so think fro gonna be tough x I so so so so hope I'll be posting good news I've tried imaging every senario from no baby to twins! But Ive not got to the point of how I will deal with bad news x mmmm after reading that back maybe I'm not ok lol :wacko: I just need to know either way so I can change my worry to the next stage lol should be bloody used to worrying an waiting by now!!!
> 
> Sorry for that rant xxx

Im going to be stalking on friday mind hun, update asap.

I am doing fine thanks for asking...9ish dpo and as Srbjbex put it as always am convinced I am pregnant. I have the usual loads of symptoms. I too will know better friday or saturday when the witch is due. Hope you are keeping well. x


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks debzie x oh I will don't worry my app is at 12.10 will update as soon as I get home x had a bad day think reality off how fri could go has hit me x I have no nails left! Glad I'm working tonight save me moping about x my friend was in earlier an she's all excited about scan wish I could be I'm normally calm an collected but this def getting on top of me x had a good cry earlier but think there's still more to come feeling really emotional x

Anyway enough about me x oh I so hope both your feelings are right lol then we can all be worry warts together :haha:


----------



## debzie

I can imagine how you are feeling I stopped eating and sleeping before my first scan with my last pregnancy. I was shaking like a leaf by the time I actually got into the scan room. I know that all will be well this time hun but I will be thinking of you. x


----------



## Kmae

Bride2b- sorry for your loss. We are here to support you when ever you need us or when you just want to vent. We get what you are going through. 

Mrskg- I can just imagine how you feel right now- so many changing and varied emotions. I am sending positive vibes your way for your scan on Friday! 

Update, I went to the Fertility seminar yesterday- nothing I didn't know already. But, I got my foot in the door just in case my cycle is off again. If they are off, I think that Clomid will be the answer since I rarely ovulate. I can go in to take the primary tests on Friday, but want to give it a few weeks to see how this cycle goes first. I'm on cd 12 so hopefully will see a temputature rise & a + OPK within this next week!


----------



## B&LsMom

Srbjbex and Debzie--Ladies I am the same way this cycle!!--Last night I noticed darkened BB veins and have been bloated/gassy--yet my temp has dropped the last two days so now I'm fearful AF will show up tomorrow--I'm 15DPO today


----------



## debzie

blakesmom said:


> Srbjbex and Debzie--Ladies I am the same way this cycle!!--Last night I noticed darkened BB veins and have been bloated/gassy--yet my temp has dropped the last two days so now I'm fearful AF will show up tomorrow--I'm 15DPO today

Fingers crossed the witch is a no show for you hun. There are charts on ff where they have has positive pregnancy tests and their temps have dropped. So there is a chance. x:hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

I was checking chart out this weekend and actually all 10 or 12 on the first page I saw did have some sort of a drop--odd coincendence to get my hopes up probably lol


----------



## debzie

It's somgething to do with the corpus leuteum lifespan it reduces the amout of progesterone produced towards tge end of the lueteal phase then only when hcg is present in enough quantities it starts back up again. Thats how they explained my bleeding on early pregnancy.


----------



## Mrskg

Everything perfect x measuring 8+5 strong hb absolutely delighted will post pic later xxx


----------



## Kmae

Mrskg said:


> Everything perfect x measuring 8+5 strong hb absolutely delighted will post pic later xxx

Yay Mrskg!!! I am SO happy for you!


----------



## JellyBeann

mrskg said:


> everything perfect x measuring 8+5 strong hb absolutely delighted will post pic later xxx


yayyyy!!!


----------



## Mrskg

thanks ladies so relieved hope this excitment last till my 12wk can lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







scan email 001.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Srbjbex

woop woop :happydance:


----------



## B&LsMom

Mrskg---so glad your little raspberry is doing great!!


----------



## debzie

Aewe mrs kg I am so so happy for you. Yeah for your lil raspberry. X


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you x still sinking in had really prepared myself for bad news x so happy an hubby looks physically relaxed think he was more worried than he let on xx roll on 12wks an I can hopefully totally relax x but so far so good couldn't be happier xxx


----------



## lomelly

mrskg--amazing news!! so happy for you!!!


----------



## ami1985

Id like to join...Need my BFP before Aug as that would of been my due date xxx


----------



## debzie

Hi Ami and welcome. So so sorry for your loss. You will find a wealth of help and support here so much so you (like many of us) will not want to leave. My due date was 11 Jan for my second mmc. Sadly no bfp but the journey continues. Good luck. x


----------



## Mrskg

Welcome ami look forward to sharing your journey x

Did the witch get you debzie? Xx


----------



## B&LsMom

Witch got me this morning. Also had to go to the baby shower for my cousin who was due just 2 weeks before I would have been--sad day


----------



## Mrskg

Big :hugs: :hugs: blakesmom xxxx


----------



## B&LsMom

Oh and I just saw from my Ticker that its been 4 months since my D&C today---I think I'm going to go work out...if I'm not gaining weight due to a pregnancy then I'm going to focus my energy on losing a few pounds before I see a BFP!


----------



## Jennifer.

oo I'd like to join =] this is my last cycle before my angels due date since my dh deployed this month..my due date was supposed to be july


----------



## 2Peas4wings

My due date was Sept 8th 2012!


----------



## debzie

Welcome new ladies hope you do get your bfps. So sorry for your losses.

Mrskg the witch still has not arrived but bit a 14 day lp.is not unheard of for me. Tested yesterday and bfn will test again if the witch is a no show. Surprisingly for me I'm not poas like crazy just hiding my time. Had a moment of weakness yesterday as I found an ic.

Blakesmom so sorry the witch got you then on top og thst the torture of the baby shower. Good luvk with the exercise regime. I have no motivationat the moment. I wad really good up until Xmas then slipped and have not got back into it.


----------



## B&LsMom

I started as a resolution so the motivation is still pretty new--each day I dread it tho lol. Only want to lose about 10 pounds--so far I have lost 3.5lbs We are doing family portraits the beginning of May, so want to be in shape for those (Ideally sporting a little bump...but if no BFP soon, then a flat tummy lol)


----------



## debzie

Sounds like a good plan blakesmom. I have had a word with myself today and am going to make a start again next week. Healthy eating and exercise. I have a week off work so a good time to start. 

Well here is the end of 13 dpo have cramps like af is on the way. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## B&LsMom

Fingers crossed AF continues to stay away and that BFN turns to a BFP!!


----------



## debzie

Thanks hun. Will know by Tuesday I know I will crack and test tomorrow but I will try not too. One of my resolutions was not to be such a poas addict it only makes you feel like crap when you see a bfn.


----------



## B&LsMom

I almost POAS this last cycle--unwrapped my FRER but did a quick CM check and saw the pink streaking so I taped it back up and hid it back in the box HAHA--I'm a POAS phobic!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Morning ladies! So I cracked and tested early, i cant believe it but it was a BFP!! :happydance:

Its a real strange mix of emotions - excitement and fear. I am so aware that there is such a long way to go. First milestone, to get past the 7week mark. 

Thanks to all you lovely ladies on here for your support. This group means a lot to me. I hope there are lots more BFPs to come on here!

x


----------



## Mrskg

Woohoo congrats xxx I'm to totally with you with the mixed emotions just remember no amount of worrying will change anything so try to relax an enjoy x praying this is your sticky bean xxx


----------



## debzie

Srbjbex said:


> Morning ladies! So I cracked and tested early, i cant believe it but it was a BFP!! :happydance:
> 
> Its a real strange mix of emotions - excitement and fear. I am so aware that there is such a long way to go. First milestone, to get past the 7week mark.
> 
> Thanks to all you lovely ladies on here for your support. This group means a lot to me. I hope there are lots more BFPs to come on here!
> 
> x

:happydance::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS HUN:happydance::happydance:

wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.:cloud9: so happy for you x

I gave in and tested this morning, and got a NOT PREGNANT on digi. 14DPO today. Will wait and see what the next few days bring.


----------



## Srbjbex

debzie said:


> Srbjbex said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! So I cracked and tested early, i cant believe it but it was a BFP!! :happydance:
> 
> Its a real strange mix of emotions - excitement and fear. I am so aware that there is such a long way to go. First milestone, to get past the 7week mark.
> 
> Thanks to all you lovely ladies on here for your support. This group means a lot to me. I hope there are lots more BFPs to come on here!
> 
> x
> 
> :happydance::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS HUN:happydance::happydance:
> 
> wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.:cloud9: so happy for you x
> 
> I gave in and tested this morning, and got a NOT PREGNANT on digi. 14DPO today. Will wait and see what the next few days bring.Click to expand...

I hope your BFP is just around the corner!


----------



## Mrskg

Hope the digi just Wasn't sensitive enough debzie x have you tried a line test today? X


----------



## debzie

Yeah did an ic 10 miu one and got bfn. Im.now thinking i maybe ovulated later as I now do not trust my temps as a good indicator. If that was the case i would still be out as we did not get much bding in. Hopefully tomorrow I will have more answers.


----------



## Mrskg

Got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## jennyanne83

Make that 16 BFP's as I tested positive this morning on cycle 6!!! Sooooo happy, but hasn't sunk in yet!! it CAN happen ladies!! 

Tons of Baby Dust to ALL!! 

Xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Woohoo congrats Jenny xxx this is turning into one lucky thread xxx


----------



## debzie

Congratulations Jenny.

Afm 15 dpo no witch and bfn.


----------



## Mrskg

Mmmm debzie :wacko: x limbo land is awful x :hugs:


----------



## lomelly

woohoo jennyanne! I hope more of us can join you soon! congrats!!


----------



## debzie

The witch arrived last night. onto next cycle.


----------



## Srbjbex

really sorry to hear that debzie :hugs: hope you are ok! Sending loads of february dust your way. x


----------



## Mrskg

Aw I'm sorry debzie xx are you doing the cb trial this month then xxx

Whats up wi bnb everything red lol xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Aw I'm sorry debzie xx are you doing the cb trial this month then xxx

Whats up wi bnb everything red lol xxx


----------



## debzie

thanks ladies, I am not that gutted. Booked my cd 2-5 bloods for friday and I start the cb trial, they are sending the stuff out in the post today but as it is a trial cannot tell me the product yet. This puts me in a quandary as I have a cbfm in its wrapper that I idealy need to start using today. Do I hold off and see what I get or open mine???????

Its dds 4th birthday tomorrow and party on Saturday so I have no time to dwell on things.

Yeah whats with the red???


----------



## Mrskg

Mmm that's a toughie x do you need to use cbfm from cd1?

Happy 4th birthday to your wee one xxx

Red writing is scary lol an I keep getting forbidden pages think bnb having a bad day lol xxx


----------



## debzie

bnb is certainly having a bad day. I just read that I can set it up up to cd 6 so I think I will keep mine underwrapps for now. This site is freaking me out this morning. 

Thanks for the birthday wishes. Time is flying by. x


----------



## Mrskg

Good idea x bnb seems to be back to normal it was giving ne the jitters this morn with all the red writing an I kept gettin warning an forbidden pages lol! Time flies I'm still in shock my oldest turned 18 last week xxx


----------



## lomelly

wow what a lucky thread! :happydance:


----------



## Mrskg

Sending some :dust: your way lomelly xxxx


----------



## Mrs_t2

Do you take new joiners? Due date would've been Aug 1st for us. I'd like to be passed the 12 week mark by the last weekend in Aug. SIL is getting married and the thought of her wedding is really bittersweet, knowing we should've been taking her new niece or nephew along to the wedding. So I'd definitely settle for being good and pregnant by then.:flower:


----------



## Mrskg

Welcome mrs t2 x so sorry for your loss x I pray you get your rainbow baby soon xxx


----------



## Mrs_t2

Mrskg said:


> Welcome mrs t2 x so sorry for your loss x I pray you get your rainbow baby soon xxx

Thank you so much for the kind welcome x x


----------



## B&LsMom

Sorry about AF Deb--Let us know what you get to try out for CB--hopefully your goodies arrive quickly!!


----------



## debzie

Welcome mrs t2 and so sorry for your loss. x

Thanks Blakesmum hopefully it will arrive today or tomorrow if not I will be unwrapping mine. x


----------



## Kmae

Debzie, bummer about AF, let us know how the CB goes! 

Mrskg, love the new pic. Super exciting- how are you feeling? Any early pg symptoms?

Welcom Mrs_t2; you will find alot of support here!

Sorry, I haven't been around here too much- have been stalking through the e-mail updates though. Not sure what is going on with me this cycle. On cd 21 and got a temperature rise this morning but didn't sleep all that well so I'll have to check it again tomorrow. Also, there are really no other O signs (cm & cp all point to negative). Going to go in for blood work today and will make an appointment with an RE. Going to Cancun/Playa de Carmen for a week starting on Feb 3rd so will make the appointment for a couple weeks out.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sorry to have disappeared again my honey's!!
Hope your all doing fab and keeping strong which I know we all do well :)
Me and OH have been house sitting for OH's uncle for 3 weeks :wacko: haven't been able to go on the internet!
I will reply and add all new things that are needed now!!
Well done Hopestruck, Jellybeann, Srbjbex, Jennyanne85 for your bfp's! Fx'd you give us all luck this month! I wish all of you a very healthy and happy 9 months ahead of you my lovelies :hugs:
It's never too late for newbies!! So welcome Bride2b, Ami1985, Jennifer, 2Peas4wings and Mrs_t2! I hope this forum is all that you need for the comfort support and BFP'S!!! :happydance:
Wow Mrskg what an amazing scan pic :) :) So happy for you :happydance: And cannot wait to see that 12 weeks scan soon!!! Are you feeling less nervous now? DId they let your two friends in, in the end?
Keep strong blakesmom-amazing to hear you've lost 3.5pounds.. keep it up girl!!!
Sorry to hear the witch got you too Debzie, hope your ok and ready to battle this cycle :D to have a BFP at the end of it :) x x x


----------



## B&LsMom

Jess you are the best!!--Thanks for updating on EVERYTHING that has happened since you were last here--That is a lot to catch up on!! I hope you are doing well these days!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha no problem hunny! HOws losing weight going? Lost anymore since?
Things aren't great at the moment :nope: I feel like braking down. My mum's fallen out with me and doesn't want to see me anytime soon and everythings just getting to me :( xx


----------



## lilblossom

I would like to join if you have room for me. Our due date was Aug 3, 2012 but loss on Jan 3 to blighted ovum...waiting for either my first AF or a BFP...think its gonna be af though...feel like its coming.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

welcome lilblossom, sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: Hope your ok with a BFP coming your way :) x x


----------



## B&LsMom

xxxjessxxx said:


> Haha no problem hunny! HOws losing weight going? Lost anymore since?
> Things aren't great at the moment :nope: I feel like braking down. My mum's fallen out with me and doesn't want to see me anytime soon and everythings just getting to me :( xx

Nope just holding steady--haven't worked out or gotten on the scale yet today--Blake was fighting taking a nap this afternoon, so maybe later I can get to both of those. I was on my period last week and I think that is normally a no progress week from most ladies I've talked to, so hopefully another pound or two can be lost by the end of the weekend. I'm so sorry about you and your Mom. Hopefully she will come around soon. My mom and I aren't super close, but we don't really ever fight--some times I feel closer to my mom in law tho. She has 2 daughters and I think she just understands/gets along better with me than my mom does.


----------



## Mrskg

I had pink spotting yest called epu who told me not to worry x managed to get some sleep an now just got up to bleeding can't believe it I really thought everything would be ok this time x epu not open for another 45mins x totally devastated x decided last night though if it is over we won't be trying again I just can't go through this a 5th time so I'm just going to be thankful for what I have an concentrate on that x think I might be in shock no tears writing this just feel numb xxx


----------



## auntylolo

Oh mrskg, I really hope it's just random bleeding which _can_ happen during a pregnancy and everything still be ok:hugs: did epu say you'd be able to go in this morning if you were still bleeding or do you need a referral?


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you x I'm about to call them in 5 mins I'm a patient of theirs so they I can be seen without a referral they better see me today I need to know one way or another xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Called epu nurse away to speak to someone else to see what to do with me x I asked if I'd be seen today an she said she's not entirely sure she call back within half an hour x can't cope they don't see me x


----------



## auntylolo

Surely they wouldn't leave you to worry all weekend?


----------



## Mrskg

They better not x I have a 4 yr old here that I'm trying to be normal with x they just called they're scanning me at 12 will update as soon as I can xxx


----------



## auntylolo

Fxd for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thinking of you MrsKg. I'm so pleased you can be seen today. Our epu only opens weekday mornings, if you lived here you would have to wait till Monday morning so thank goodness you are not in that scenario. Just praying you are ok.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks mrs m x ours open 7 days thankfully don't know how I'd cope waiting till Monday x blood only there when I wipe an no pain so hoping these are good signs x although I have prepared myself for the worst xxx


----------



## debzie

Oh mrskg thinking of you. I bled with dd up untill 11 weeks and all was well. Fingers crossed. X


----------



## Mrskg

Not good news x looks like hb stopped not long after scan last week x


----------



## debzie

:hugs::hugs::hugs:All I can say is I am so so sorry mrskg, sending you some cyber hugs and if you need me anytime PM me.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:hugs::-( so so sorry :hugs: :cry:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

blakesmom - ahh well sounds like your sticking too it though :thumbup: and as long as your doing that - the weight will come off... keep going hun :)


mrskg - oh my god :'( :'( im sooooo sorry hun :hugs: so sorry for you hun i cant believe it :'( hugs and more hugs to you :hugs:
I did read somewhere on the internet that it's happening all too often where baby's die after a scan. They believe that's what can cause it sometimes.
Nevertheless my heart truly goes out to you hun :hugs: I hope you can pull through this :hugs: x x x


----------



## Kmae

Mrskg, so sorry honey. Wishing you strength.


----------



## debzie

Jess funnily enough my last mmc when it was discovered at 11 weeks my bean had stopped growing a day after my last scan. x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Debzie... Yeah I read it somewhere and they said that it's becoming all too common just to be a 'coincidence'. I do believe they have researchers looking into it, makes me scared to get a scan myself! 
How are you anyway hun? x x


----------



## Srbjbex

So so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: :cry:


----------



## debzie

xxxjessxxx said:


> Debzie... Yeah I read it somewhere and they said that it's becoming all too common just to be a 'coincidence'. I do believe they have researchers looking into it, makes me scared to get a scan myself!
> How are you anyway hun? x x

Im good thanks jess sorry that your mams being a pain. 


Makes me think too. With dd i had three early scand plus my routine ones and she turned out ok. But you never know.


----------



## B&LsMom

Mrskg---so very sorry--at this point can they sample any of the tissue and give you answers for what has caused all of your losses??


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks everyone x

Blames mom because they've all been different kinds of mc they're putting it down to bad luck x imcan have tests on me if i want but can take a few months for app then 6 months of testing an since ive had 3 healthy pregnancies they don't think they'd find a reason so I'm not goons bother x we've decided for now anyway we won't be trying again x 

Feeling really achey back killing me so hopefully things progressing themselves x if not I'm booked in for 1 st medical managment on thurs then day patient on sat x managed to sleep a little woke at half 4 hoped it had all been a dream then reality hit had a good cry I'm just in disbelief I really never thought this would happen obviiously it was always in my mind but I really thought everything would be ok this time x my hubby can't get time of work this week so will be here on my own with my 4yr old not sure whether to keep my 13yr old of school x I'm worried about heamoriging an no one being here x


----------



## lomelly

so sorry for your loss mrskg :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Debzie... Yeah I think the majority of the time it's fine (as if it was happening everytime I think they'd definitely stop them) but yeah, I think it's happening a bit too often than they would like x x

Again Mrskg, I'm truly sorry... I thought this was going to be it for you. Hope you having all the support you deserve hunny :hugs: x x


----------



## Bride2b

Mrskg I'm so sorry for whats happened again. :hugs: Its never easy & seems so cruel to happen more than once. Sending you lots of love xx

Jess thanks for adding me to the list! I feel I can officially start trying again soon. Just got to wait for AF to show whenever that maybe since this is my first cycle since losing my boy. I dont think I OV'd this month which is a bummer as I wanted to know whats happening with my crappy body. I wasnt going to try in the end this month & was waiting for Feb but still I wanted to know what day I would OV & how long my cycles were going to be after my loss. I have been temping & my chart shows a dip & OV. Although it changed from CD 20 to CD 22 in the last few days. I also stopped doing opks as thought I hadnt OV'd. So there may be a chance I did.

Hopefully AF will be here this time next week. Then I can start all this TTC madness again & I will be visiting here more often. I'll be following smep, taking EPO & using 'yesbaby' lube during OV. I really want my BFP before April 21st xxxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

No problem hun..ahh well are you sure you didn't ovulate? My friend turned out to have ovulated the day after she miscarried! She got the sticky bean :)
Have you been NTNP?
Fx'd you get that bfp hun :hugs: x x


----------



## Bride2b

Well I used those cheap opks from the internet where you get about 300 for 20p!! I've not used them before so I dont know how accurate they are. I got a very very very faint line on them on 2 different occasions but I think this was because I left them too long before I checked on them. One of these was a week before the other. The last one was I think on Friday at CD 22. But I'm sure they were not anywhere near positive. I stopped using them after as thought I hadnt OV'd and it was too late for me to do so! Not sure if your any good with charts but I've put a link in my signature. I didnt have any fertile cm this month or much cm at all so this is another indication that makes me think I didnt.
Because I didnt think I OV'd I told OH that my body is useless so not to worry about pulling out when we BD (sorry tmi!!) so who knows :dohh: I wish our bodies came with a manual!!! I also wish that we could just flick a switch when we want to get pregnant and it happens. I am so jelous to those ladies who only need to look at their OH and they fall pregnant, they really have no idea how lucky they are!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh well there's always a chance then ;) Fx'd your pregnant!! Have you taken any pregnancy tests since then? 
Haha yeah I like that saying! They're more than lucky - we'll get our chance soon though and then it will alllll be worth it :) x x


----------



## Bride2b

Its way to early to do any tests as FF thinks I OV'd 5 days ago (but now the cross hair is at 3 days ago) so I'm either 3 or 5 DPO. I'm not going to think I am as I dont want to get disappointed. But I guess there is every chance if I did OV. xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

OUou well fx'd you won't have to think about it hey - so are you expecting either AF or BFP in about 2 weeks time hopefully? x x


----------



## butterfly00

I've disappeared for a while and I'm sure there's lots of congrats and lots of hugs to send out.

Hoping someone has some thoughts. I've all but lost hope for this month and I thought for sure that this was our month. I've felt just as nauseous as I did last time, and temps went way up too. I've now been spotting for 4 days (since 11 dpo) my avg lp has gone from 11 days to 12 (13 is longest). Now on 14 dpo and again, spotting in the am, but tapering off by night. (tmi but nothing on underwear, only when wiping) I feel crampy but still nothing. If she shows, next cycle is our last before our due date... And I'll barely be able to test before it hits (3/2)

Last month was my first completely normal cycle since our mc. I ovulated a few days late this month, but other than that it was normal. Usual post o temps are between 97.5 and 97.7. <a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/352ea9/">My Ovulation Chart</a>


----------



## butterfly00

.... And the :witch: arrives. With a temp above cover line rise????


----------



## lilblossom

Not to give false hope but I know some who get af in beginning of pregnancy


----------



## lomelly

I got my BFP yesterday but am not enjoying it much because of fear... FX'd to the ladies still in the wait and for next month if the witch has come. It took a month of birth control to get a normal cycle back. GL ladies!! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Butterfly00 - well hun, it's always possible. I bled in the beginning in one of my pregnancy's and it was fine (later lost it but the first bleeding was just fine) My mum bled and thought it was her period - it was even heavier than normal, it was only until she missed her next months cycle she found out she was 9 weeks pregnant! And my nan bled everyday through her pregnancy filling up about 5 pads of bright red blood eachday :shrug: Pregnancy does strange things! Dont want to give false hope either but sound quite positive ;) Have you planned on testing?

Yaaaay congratulations lomelly! it's understanding to not be as excited - fx'd and lots of praying thats its extra super sticky!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months! x x


----------



## lomelly

Thanks xx I have to go bug my dr, I hope they will at least give me an early U/S this time..


----------



## xxxjessxxx

No problem. Once you get a scan will you be more positive? Do you reckon you'd pay for a private one otherwise? x x
Ououo I hope this is it for you hunny!!!!!!!!
ps. what symptoms did you have?? Did you feel pregnant? x x


----------



## lomelly

Canada doesn't have that option (that I know of), pretty much the dr has to give you a requisition for one or you don't get it.. I will feel 100x better if I get to hear/see a hb! I didn't get that last time


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh.. that's a bit of a bum :)
Well fx'd they give you one - if they see your very nervous and on edge then they should :thumbup:

So any symptoms? :blush: xx


----------



## Bride2b

lomelly said:


> I got my BFP yesterday but am not enjoying it much because of fear... FX'd to the ladies still in the wait and for next month if the witch has come. It took a month of birth control to get a normal cycle back. GL ladies!! xx

Congrats xxxx What will be will be. There is no reason why this cant be the one you get to keep xxx :kiss:


----------



## lomelly

Thanks bride2b :) I hope this is it.

Jess, I really didn't have much in symptoms.. I was a bit more hungry and tired, but I was also working a lot. The only real sign I had was 12 DPO I had heartburn (mild), and I NEVER get heartburn. I had a bit yesterday and today too. I'm a bit bloated but that happens before AF usually comes. BBs are maybe a bit heavier but I never would have noticed if I wasn't paying attention lol.
I have to go into the drs now for bloodwork, I'm gonna bug for an U/S. Or maybe when they ask me when my last period was I'll say "I don't know" and they'll give me a dating scan.. ;) tricks up my sleeve :haha:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Aha! Sounds like a gd trick - I know when you say about if you have a pain in a certain side quite bad they often do incase of an ectopic pregnancy ;)
Hmm... I don't want to throw myself into the deep end but I kind of just 'feel' pregnant again, and everytime I've felt that I've been right. Ouou I hope this is it for you hunny :D Is your OH excited?
Gdluck at the Dr's!! x x


----------



## Bride2b

Ohhh sounds good Jess - fingers crossed you for xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks hunny :)
Fx'd for ALL OF US!! :D :D :D xx


----------



## Bride2b

When you got your BFP in the past do you remember what your CM was like? Did anyone not have a lot of CM during the cycle? I just wonder if its possible to get BFP if you dont have much CM.

I just ask as I dont have much this cycle (sorry tmi) & thought I hadnt OV'd so stopped doing opks - then FF seems to think I OV'd (after I stopped doing opks).

I dont want to think I may have a chance if really its slim - I dont want to start preparing myself that something could happen this month (especially as I decided I wasnt going to start to try this month)

Thanks xx :wacko::flower:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

My CM varied in each 6 pregnancies, my first I had loooads of white lotiony CM - BUT it's only when I put my finger in ...non on my pants :blush: But some has literally been non existent. Each pregnancy is different.
Trust yourself - is it normally like this?
Fx'd its a lucky sign ;) x x


----------



## Bride2b

TBH I cant really remember what it was like when I was TTC. I dont know if pregnancy causes CM to be different - if it isnt different when pregnant I would say that yes this month is different to how it has been.

I have been so F***ked off with my body that I didnt feel like BD (poor OH!) and we only BD the 2 days after I apparently OV'd so the chances are really slim. 

I just dont want to start hoping when in reality the chances are very slim. I know I'll be gutted if AF arrives (whenever that maybe, as I am sure I am out of sink) even though I didnt intend to start trying yet!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh well they say hunny it always happens when you least expect it ;) fx'd this is your month - any plans on when you might test?

i know pregnancy changes it a lot lol, but it's just if it's different for you :) so u may be in there ;) xx


----------



## Bride2b

Well last time I got my BFP at approx 13 DPO (depending on which day I OV'd) So as today is 6 DPO maybe next Tues or Weds if AF hasnt arrived.
xx


----------



## Bride2b

My last BFP came when I least expected it as I decided to stop actively trying as thought our wedding was getting too close! Now we have less than 6 months until the wedding so I hope to be a pregnant bride (I never would have said this before - I just want this so much!)
xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Nawwww that's so sweet! Is all your plans and things ready for the wedding? Going on a honeymoon?
Well let's hope your just a slucky being unexpected again ;) x x


----------



## butterfly00

Congrats lomelly!

I know it's still possible, but very unlikely. My hopes were so high 1 week ago. I tested on 12 dpo :bfn: and last time 11 dpo was positive. This was our 4th cycle (first one took 4). I'm kind of counting it as the second though, bc nothing was regular before last month. Maybe the 5th time around will be better!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lets hope 5th time round is better!! Fx'd! x


----------



## lomelly

I hope you're right Jess, and I hope the bean is super sticky!! Gotta trust your instincts, you know your body best. OH is thrilled, but also scared to get too excited because of what happened last time. Now I get to play the waiting game for the Drs..


----------



## Bride2b

xxxjessxxx said:


> Nawwww that's so sweet! Is all your plans and things ready for the wedding? Going on a honeymoon?
> Well let's hope your just a slucky being unexpected again ;) x x

I hope so! Mostly all planned for our wedding - not sure how people get so stressed over it though (I might say differently in a few months). We wanted to go to Australia for honeymoon, but OH was a bit nervous about taking a 3 month old all that way (as LO should have been here 3 months before the wedding). Now we dont know if I'll be pregnant so we cant really plan anything as there is no way I want to go anywhere if I am in case I end up going into premature labour again. I couldnt go through that away from home. So honeymoon is on hold!

Is there anyone testing in the next day or so?xxxxxx

Lomelly I dont know your story but every pregnancy is a new start so there is every chance this one is for keeps. Its bound to be an extremely scary time, I guess just take one day at a time xx


----------



## auntylolo

Bride2b said:


> Is there anyone testing in the next day or so?xxxxxx

Me! Tested this morning :bfn: but still no sign of the witch so keeping my fxd:thumbup: what about you? close to testing?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

lomelly - Thanks hun :) Ahh It's sweet your OH's excited. Miscarriages are nasty in the way they make you not even be able to trust your own body any more, and ruin bthe excitement. Either way, your pregnant for today so make the most of that :)
What time have you got Dr's? xx

Ouou eeek :D How exciting!! Me and OH we're planning to get married next year but it's been put on hold as we're both currently unemployed! That makes sense to not want to go on honeymoon while being pregnant! But I think having a delayed honeymoon will extend the excitement for longer! Fx'd you do get pregnant!!! 
If AF doesn't arrive then I should be testing soonish :) xx

Auntylolo - Sorry to hear you had a BFN but good to hear your staying optimistic :) Your only 7dpo tho!!!! lol PLENTY of time still awaits xx


----------



## auntylolo

jess, my ticker is wrong as I o'd early! I'm 11dpo xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh lol, sorry hun.
11dpo is still plenty of time - I never seem to get bfp's until 14dpo!! lol, My mum didn't until 9 weeks pregnant!! 
Have you been symptom spotting? x x


----------



## lomelly

Not sure, they're going to wait for my blood work back (few more days likely) and then book me in for a prenatal appt... Must resist urge not to call and bug them... :haha: 
We are trying super hard to think this one is forever, because last time it was a blighted ovum and that's just like a freak genetic accident. I will probably cry during the first ultrasound lol.
FX'd still auntylolo


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Naww, well it would be hard but it'll be worth it!!
Ahhhh that will be so so sweet at your ultrasound! I think me and OH would both be like that lol :blush:
I really do think this is it for you ya know ;) x x


----------



## Bride2b

xxxjessxxx said:


> Oh lol, sorry hun.
> 11dpo is still plenty of time - I never seem to get bfp's until 14dpo!! lol, My mum didn't until 9 weeks pregnant!!
> Have you been symptom spotting? x x

I have to agree 11 DPO is still quite early. Your not out until the fat lady sings (Or the witch arrives)
xx


----------



## auntylolo

I told myself I wouldn't SS but it's like my favourite game that I hate to play! Just can't seem to stop myself:shrug: my favourite symptom is the big wet patch I got in my pants this morning, which I'm pretty sure I got last time too cos I kept checking to see if it was af. Should know in the next couple of days:coffee:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ouou sounds promising!! I've had a few symptoms too :dohh: It's just hard to ignore them sometimes ey!! Fx'd we all have our bfp's in the next few weeks :D xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh I do hope we get some more BFPS on here in the next couple of weeks! Sounding like there is some really good symptoms out there! Dust to all of you!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Naww thanks hun, hows pregnancy going for you? x x


----------



## Jordans_Mommy

My due date is wrong . June 17th is the date .


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sooo sorry hunny :hugs:
Thanks for notifying me - I'll change it now.. It's hard keeping track of everything lol.
Im sorry again though..
How are you? x x


----------



## Srbjbex

xxxjessxxx said:


> Naww thanks hun, hows pregnancy going for you? x x

So far so good, but very very nervous about it all going wrong again. If i get to the end of next week, then I will be clear of when I had my mc last time, I thik thats a big hurdle I have to overcome in my own head before I start to worry less. The good thing is I am having more symptoms this time -last time I had zero symptoms, so I am hoping it is good!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh I understand what you mean, I haven't ever gone further than I have than my first miscarriage so I think getting past that will help looads too. Ouou Im so excited for you :happydance:
What symptoms do you have then? x x


----------



## Srbjbex

I am very thirstyall of the time, plus I am very very gassy!!and the last couple of days i Have been very bloated which is new for me! In a morning, I have not been feeling sick as such but totally off my food. It sounds crazy but I really want morning sickness!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

It's sounding hopeful for me then lol :) 
I know what you mean with wanting MS i keep feeeling nauseous and Im praying its MS :)
Is your OH on edge with it too? xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Yes,bless him, he is worried too...nothing we can do except wait. Are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I suppose so... are you going to be getting an early scan at all?

Erm I'd LOVE to, but I don't have any tests so yeah :/ Oh the pain! :( x x


----------



## lomelly

So I got my blood work results back.. HCG is at 74, and that's 14ish DPO. I just had to google it, and this is in the normal range! But they want me to do another blood test tomorrow to make sure it's doubling. And another blood test Saturday or Monday... at least they're keeping an eye on me :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!! So glad to hear things are looking up lomelly! This will be your rainbow baby on the way :D :D


----------



## lomelly

let's hope I have the patience to wait till Friday when they (hopefully) call me with my new blood test results! come on HCG, double!!!! Thanks Jess :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Whhooppy whoop whoop!
Friday cannot wait now :) Im very busy that day though, but Im going to try soo hard to log on just to see that update :D


----------



## lomelly

The one nurse at my drs office is really nice, my last pregnancy she called the lab directly to get my results to me because she knew I was nervous. She called me again today with my blood results. I hope she will be super nice to me again and let me know earlier!


----------



## lomelly

P.S. are you testing tomorrow???


----------



## Bride2b

Congrats Lomelly...great news so far xx

AFM - temps have crashed, so I'm out (which is fine as I didnt really think I was 'in' anyway) So I have 2 cycles left to get my BFP before my due date. I just hope & pray I can do it! x


----------



## Twinkie210

I haven't posted on this thread in a while, but I got my BFP last week. I have had blood work done and so far everything looks good. I have an early U/S scheduled for Feb 20th.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

lomelly-ahh that's so nice of her!! Fx'd she does YES!!
Eek Im super excited!
I was going to get one today as I was in town - OH said we'll get one after, but we both totally forgot! :dohh: Should be able to get one tomorrow though :) :) xx

Bride2b - sorry to hear your temps have crashed... is still have my fx'd for you though as I know it can still happen ;) xx

Twinkie210 - YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY CONGRATULATIONS GIRL!!! will add that now!
Good to hear things are doing fab too... Woohoo a H&H 9months :D Can't wait to see the scan pic ;) xx


----------



## Mrskg

Well got on a good as can be expected x everything gone so looks like I had it easy with not too much pain an hardly any bleeding x think the radio gives me a my sign when I got back in car Kelly clarkson stronger was on an I'm always saying what doesn't kill you makes you stronger then oasis don't look back in anger which right now seems appropriate x hubby wants to go back to normal now I've forgot what normal is x nurse says if there was a next time they wouldn't scan me till 9weeks hubby says no chance there will be a next time x really not sure how I feel for the last 9 months we've prepared for a baby coming not sure how i can just forget about that x for now though feel like a haze has lifted x just have to get on with it now an what will be will be I supposes xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh Mrskg...hugs hugs to you :hugs:
Kelly Clarksons album is amazing! Im obsessed with it!
Sorry to hear you feel almost 'numb' to what your husbands saying, maybe though it will happen again - when you two haven't tried. And then, that;s when it will be meant to be and be the baby you eventually get to hold :hugs:
Either way, I hope everything works out well for you hunny :)

...The way I look at it with miscarriages is, yes it hurts and there's so many times when I want to run away and not try anymore - but then what would I have gained? ..pain and heartache. I know if I keep trying I WILL get that baby at the end of it and then it will be worth it. Maybe one day your husband may think that too :) xx


----------



## Mrskg

Jess you put into words what I was thinking x whats the point of going through the last 9 months all for nothing at the end! Think I'm going to write how I'm Feeling an show it to him trying to blurt it out through tears is no good x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh hun, I really feel for you at the moment :hugs: I really thought this was going to be it for you. I know what you mean when your trying to say something to them and you cry, and then it just never works with what you want to tell them :/
It's a good idea to write how you feel. Maybe try explaining that you totally understand where he's coming from and maybe a few months off TTC would help, but you don't want to give up yet... They always say, it's when you give up that you we're close to success. Hopefully thats it for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks jess x my heart really goes out to you an those who don't already have kids x I know I'm still hurting but I know your hurt will be worse x I pray you all get your rainbow babies xxxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Aww mrskg that was sweet,
and hun I dont think theres such a thing as who hurts worse or not... we've all lost a baby whether we have kids or not :)
I just believe you may have more hope than me as your kids may give you the strength and hope to want that again.
Keep shining you! xxx


----------



## B&LsMom

Jess--I want a BFP update from you in the morning--get some tests girl!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi ladies. Temp drop this morning means AF looks likely this month. This only gives me 2 more shots before being pregnant for the due date of my second loss which would have been may. Next month will be the first anniversary of me getting the bfp of my first loss, the following month the anniversary of the loss itself. Lots of painful reminders coming up and I really could have done with that bfp right now to ease them. Sorry to just pop up on here and moan at you all!


----------



## auntylolo

Another month down for me, she :witch: flew in this morning:growlmad:


----------



## girlinyork

Can you put me in? I would have been due on the 12th August x


----------



## B&LsMom

Sorry for your loss girlinyork :dust: for your 2012 Baby!!


----------



## lomelly

Beta results went from 74 to 185 in two days! Trying to remain positive about it, but so hard...


----------



## debzie

Welcome girlinyork. So sorry you have to be here andhope you do get your bfp soon.


Lomelly those results are really good but know exactly how you feel. We dare not get our hopes up fof fear of another....many of the pal ladies I have known just keep saying to theirselves Ian pregnant today and will deal with tomorrow when it comes. I will try and make that my mantra the next time.

Afm. Still have low readings on my monitor but have a strangely high sex drive think maybe this cycle we may be bding too much. May have to slow it down next week. Had an appointment with my gp as she had all my hormone blood results.on that. front i am textbook normal. Next step it an ultrasound to measure endometrium and sperm assessment for oh.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sorry to hear af got you hun :hugs:
Welcome girlinyorl :hi:
Lomelly there great results!!
I did do a test blakesmom, and hear is my result :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG0346A.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Jess is that a bfp???


----------



## debzie

Congratulations jess your feelings were right. I am really praying this is a super sticky one. Please pleade. X


----------



## Bride2b

Congrats jess xxxxx fab news xxxxx h&h 9 months hun xxx


----------



## lomelly

Omg congrats to you Jess!!! Xx great news!!


----------



## B&LsMom

xxxjessxxx said:


> Sorry to hear af got you hun :hugs:
> Welcome girlinyorl :hi:
> Lomelly there great results!!
> I did do a test blakesmom, and hear is my result :)

:happydance: LOVE THAT RESULT---LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well big congrats! Fantastic!!!! And what a gorgeous dark line! How many dpo is that?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahhh thankyou ladies... I feel guilty but I pray and hope that all you can all be just as lucky :dust: :dust: I don't want to be too optimistic but I kind of feel like this is going to be the one.
That test is 16dpo or 14dpo...not sure lol. Why is that darker than normal?
GOing to do a CB digi tomo :)
:dust: and wishes too all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## debzie

Do not feel guilty hun I am absolutely over the moon for you. so what was the magic formula for this cycle. x


----------



## lomelly

Jess we are so close in due dates :) I hope you're right and this is the sticky one!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Debzie... Wishing lots you now!!!
And I swear down to this and I suggest it to you all!! .....The ONLY thing I had is about 2-3 cups of Horlicks a day! If you see the amount of vitamins and folic acid etc! I generally suggest that's what helped :) xx

Lomelly - I know! When are you due... Im currently (going from lmp) is 10th October (the day after OH's birthday :haha: ) lol But Im sure that will change anyway :) Any new news with you xx


----------



## B&LsMom

What is Horlicks Jess??


----------



## debzie

Your oh had my birthday too. X


----------



## Bride2b

Horlicks is a malted hot drink you make with milk xx

Afm my temps are still high,ff has changed my ov day again! So ov now falls on the day we bd & then we bd a day after.....there was me thinking it's not possible to get pg this month!now there is every chance!!!!!im very nervous,especially if my temps carry on as they have been. I almost feel I am in the game!x


----------



## Bride2b

Horlicks is a malted hot drink you make with milk xx

Afm my temps are still high,ff has changed my ov day again! So ov now falls on the day we bd & then we bd a day after.....there was me thinking it's not possible to get pg this month!now there is every chance!!!!!im very nervous,especially if my temps carry on as they have been. I almost feel I am in the game!x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sorry blakesmom, like Bride2b said, it's usually with hot milk, but I've got one with just add hot water ;)
Debzie - ouou sounds like a fab time of the month then ;)
Bride2b - eeeek :) Fx'd you get that bfp!!!! When will you be testing?


----------



## lomelly

woohoo bride2b! testing soon???

jess--by my lmp my due date is Oct 9th lol one day from you! we could be bump buddies


----------



## Bride2b

Well I'm 7 DPO now! So it's gone back 2 days! I wanted to test by wednesday as it's OH birthday but think that will be too early! Thing is he goes away for 5 days on Thursday surfing & wouldn't want to get a BFP when he is away!so might test thurs just to see even though that will still be a bit too soon I think! Unless I go and get one of those early tests but then I see that as tempting fate! Will play it by ear and watch to see what my temps do xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Jess - I go away for a weekend, and I come back to your BFP!!! Amazing news, congratulations. I am really happy for you and I really hope this is the one for you! xxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bride2b

Blah temps back down! think I'm out this time! x


----------



## lomelly

Are your temps still above your coverline? Last time when I got my BFP my temp dropped right to my coverline for a day, then went up the next day. Could be implantation??


----------



## Bride2b

Well it dropped below cover at 6 DPO and then rose again to higher than any of my temps in the rest of the month,it's now 10 DPO & it's dropped again just below cover line. I have joined FF VIP to see if they give any more clues, 32% of women with a chart like mine got BFP,60 something % was just an ordinary cycle without BFP & the remaining miscarried. The odds are stacked against me really so I'm not too hopeful! I do feel gutted even though I said I wasn't going to try! I think it's also because my cycle has extended. I'm cd 32 now & before I would have a 29 day cycle, so kind of pissed that AF hasn't arrived in order to start back in the ttc wagon,I feel I have been denied a few days and am not sure my sanity is going to hold out!xx


----------



## lomelly

maybe your LP is extended a bit, or is it normally that long?


----------



## Bride2b

Its usually around 12 days, so I am CD 10 now, so I would expect AF in 2 days or so. I just OV'd much later than usual. So much so that I thought I hadnt OV'd and gave up with the OPKs. I am just so over this shitty cycle now & hope I can start again next month if I dont get a BFP which I am so desperate for. I have won a CBFM on ebay & hopefully that will arrive soon! Just going to BD every other day then BD both peak days & the day after to see if we get lucky. I have the plan all laid out.....x


----------



## girlinyork

Your chart has an open circle on the temp drop. Did you wake up earlier or have a restless night?


----------



## Bride2b

Yes I woke up earlier & temped, I wondered what the open circles and the solid ones meant! Does that change things alot do you think? It was only an hour or do earlier than I have been xx


----------



## girlinyork

It changes things for me. The earlier I wake up the lower my temps x


----------



## Bride2b

Ok thanks! Well my temp is back up & ff has changed crosshairs again,and now I am 5 DPO again!!!getting pissed off now as I thought today would be 11dpo so either AF would come soon or a test!! Think my cycle is definitely screwed!!!


----------



## stephanie1990

XXXJESSXXX - I hope you dont mind me popping in here, i was thinking about you the other day wondering how you are etc, i hope you dont mind me posting here, but im glad you did. YOU GOT YOUR BFP!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Im so happy for you!!! :hugs:

I Hope everything goes well, its gunna be a long journey but it will be worth it in the end, :hugs: 

So happy for you!!! Hope you can remember me lol :blush: xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - I would love to be bump buddies if you will??

Bride2b-It sounds rather hopeful you know ;) Fx'd this is it!!! :dust:

Thanks srb- hope you had a luuurvely weekend :hugs:

Hey stephanie1990-Of course I remember you! I kept thinking about you but thought you forgot about me lol :blush: How are you! Is your OH better now?


----------



## lomelly

I'd like that a lot Jess :) I got my beta levels tested again, they went up to 879, so more than doubling. They finally gave me an appt for Feb 16th... and I will have forgot when my LMP started... ;)

How's everyone else feeling? I hope your cycle gets sorted out soon bride2b, mine was like that for a while after my MMC.


----------



## B&LsMom

got a smiley on my digi OPK last night---let the fun begin!!!


----------



## debzie

Blakesmom looks like we are cycle buddies got my first peak yesterday and another today. Good luck hun.


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly - I would love to be bump buddies if you will??
> 
> Bride2b-It sounds rather hopeful you know ;) Fx'd this is it!!! :dust:
> 
> Thanks srb- hope you had a luuurvely weekend :hugs:
> 
> Hey stephanie1990-Of course I remember you! I kept thinking about you but thought you forgot about me lol :blush: How are you! Is your OH better now?

Of course i didnt forget about you jess!! Im doing ok, BOARD!!! wishing my life away lol. Still got 4 months to go! booooooo yea my oh is ok, compared to what he use to me like, hes a lot better, How are you? having any symptoms? when i was 5 weeks i kept praying for morning sickness, it arrived at week 7 and lasted till week 17 lol :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Well I definately think I am on a waiting game for AF now, I would assume she will be here this time next week as that would put me at 12 DPO if I did OV 6 days ago, its frustrating not knowing, if I had realised this would happen I would have continued with the OPKs! Its just adding a few more weeks onto getting that BFP I desperately want!

Lomelly how long did it take for your cycles to sort themselves out? Did you use anything to try and regulate them? I'm thinking of using soy to try and bring it forward next month!x


----------



## girlinyork

I think my chart might be going triphasic. I'm trying not to get my hopes up x


----------



## Bride2b

girlinyork said:


> I think my chart might be going triphasic. I'm trying not to get my hopes up x

Looks good hun xxx I would say so too! xx Fingers crossed :flower:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - :happydance: My Bump Buddy you shall be then :D
I've got Dr's tomorrow...actually excited for once... what symptoms are you having?
HAha tut tut tut - it's tempting to do that ;)

Yaaaayy gooood luck blakesmom and debzie! you ARE going to get that eggy and its going to be extra sticky :dust: 

Stephanie - aww bless atleast he's improving hey!! My symptoms keep coming and going. My boobs just feel tender, I get cramps. Quite a bit of discharge... but tbh if I hadn't of taken a test and knew I was pregnant they wouldn't be that obvious :nope:
Lol Im hoping for MS too! That was a long time!!!! Bet your glad to have gotten rid of that lol! 

Bride2b - fx'd AF doesn't arrive and you get that bfp!! :dust:

Girlinyork - ouou sounds like you could be lucky ;) I sooo hope this is it :D


----------



## stephanie1990

Jess - Yea really happy iv got rid of the morning sickness, but tiredness has took over, i have never felt nothing like it. I had tender boobs for a few days then that went, i saw alot of discharge to and i even had some bleeding which resorted to having a early scan, i thought my time was up again but i bled for like a day. where when the bad thing happend it was like a period. 

Im so happy for though, i cant beleive you have got your BFP. I used clearblue as well and i tested 3 days before my period at 5am in the morning because i woke up and knew i was pregnant lol


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Aww thanks hun :hugs:
Im super happy for you too :D 
That must of been horrible having blood :nope: Was it arounf the same time you miscarried before?
I love your little girls name by the way :)
SO have you got any stuff for the baby yet? xx


----------



## Bride2b

Well AF arrived for me but I'm happy as thought my cycle was going to go on forever!!! I knew that this month we were not going to try & hence didn't really know when I ov'd in the end as it all went wacky! Anyway once AF has buggered off I can start on my ttc journey officially! I'm so excited to start trying again, I feel really optimistic that it's going to happen quickly as I feel so ready for this xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Im glad your seeing AF as a positive oppportunity :happydance:
Good to see your ready to go!! I hope you get that BFP asap!! :) xx


----------



## girlinyork

I'm really crampy tonight and my bbs have just gotten sore. I am trying so hard though not to get my hopes up :)


----------



## Bride2b

Sore bbs are a great sign,that's the first sign I got before I got my BFP,I just knew I must have been pg as the water in the shower really hurt them, good luck Hun xxxxx


----------



## lomelly

girlinyork, your symptoms are looking really promising! and so is the chart!

sorry AF did finally fly in bride, but now you guys can officially TTC! That egg doesn't stand a chance :haha: 

Jess, I've really had very little in symptoms, it's kinda freaking me out lol. I hope the drs goes well tomorrow, hopefully he will give you some blood work and/or an ultrasound. I'm relieved my HCG is going up but not too hopeful--they increased normally last time with my blighted ovum :( all the symptoms I've got going are a bit of bloat, tiredness, heavier boobs and sore nipps. Not throwing up yet... hoping for it!


----------



## B&LsMom

Hey DEBZIE what did your clearblue trial goody end up being?? I'm assuming the peak was on the CBF monitor but you had one already...


----------



## debzie

yeah ended up getting a cbfm have to collect daily fmu and keep a fertility diary and an intercourse diary. getting used to it now. still have my own cbfm will sell it on if i get my bfp. 


looks like im entering the tww. so hopefull as we have done all we could this cycle.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Debzie, how are you getting on with the cbfm? I have been given one so I think I will use it next cycle. (assuming I am not successful this month - witch got me a couple of days early on Sunday night. I was gutted)
Girl in York, hi, are you going to test early? 
Lomelly, no symptoms can be a good thing. I hardly had any symptom with my first pregnancy and that resulted what is now my beautiful 2 year old. I was just lucky and had a really good pregnancy and I'm sure you will too. 
Only two months now to get my bfp before my due date in May. I'm going to see the doctor this afternoon as it takes me a while to get pregnant, I have had 2 losses and I'm 39 this year and I would like them to run some tests.


----------



## girlinyork

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi Debzie, how are you getting on with the cbfm? I have been given one so I think I will use it next cycle. (assuming I am not successful this month - witch got me a couple of days early on Sunday night. I was gutted)
> Girl in York, hi, are you going to test early?
> Lomelly, no symptoms can be a good thing. I hardly had any symptom with my first pregnancy and that resulted what is now my beautiful 2 year old. I was just lucky and had a really good pregnancy and I'm sure you will too.
> Only two months now to get my bfp before my due date in May. I'm going to see the doctor this afternoon as it takes me a while to get pregnant, I have had 2 losses and I'm 39 this year and I would like them to run some tests.

Fertility friend says to wait until Valentines day. I'm sure I'll know either way by then :) x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good for you! I tested early a month ago and ended up completely doing my own head in. AF turned up a day late which happens never and I had several days of excruciating testing where I was certain I was pregnant, getting symptoms, god it was hell. This month I was determined not to test early but AF showed early anyway. In some ways that was good as it ended the wondering I suppose. But let's hope you don't see AF for many months yet!


----------



## girlinyork

Mrs Miggins said:


> Good for you! I tested early a month ago and ended up completely doing my own head in. AF turned up a day late which happens never and I had several days of excruciating testing where I was certain I was pregnant, getting symptoms, god it was hell. This month I was determined not to test early but AF showed early anyway. In some ways that was good as it ended the wondering I suppose. But let's hope you don't see AF for many months yet!

Can't guarantee discipline lol. My ticker says I can test on Sunday and I'll probably cave and do one then :blush:


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Aww thanks hun :hugs:
> Im super happy for you too :D
> That must of been horrible having blood :nope: Was it arounf the same time you miscarried before?
> I love your little girls name by the way :)
> SO have you got any stuff for the baby yet? xx

Yea it was horrible i panicked for a whole week, and the time just stood still. saying that though having been through a loss i did know it wasnt like what it was before so that came me some hope. My loss happened at 6 weeks and i started bleeding at 6 weeks so it was terrifying, Aw thanks hun:hugs:iv always like the name ella, i had tons of girls name chosen but no boys so very glad when we found out it was a girl lol. 
I have brought a TON of stuff!! im nearly done :blush: all iv got to get is the pram but im being very picky lol. I cant help myself since my 12 week scan i went crazy and was buying things here and there. 

SO have you got any instinct to what your having? hows your oh? :hugs: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly-ahh Im glad that Im not the only one without many symptoms!! Im tired, more discharge, sore boobs, moody :blush: but thats pretty much it, oh yeah - and very bad bloat!! Went to Dr's and he was has sent my details to midwife, and he says because of my previous miscarriages he's sent my things to a consultant too who's going to be taking extra special care to me :) So fx'd for those early scans :) How are you?


Girlinyork - everything does sound oh so hopeful :D

To all you other girlies... pleeeeeeeeease stay strong, I know you'll all have your bfp's soon, you all deserve them so badly!! :hugs:

Stephanie - BLess, Im so glad everythings going ok though! So excited for you!! Will you be posting pics of your LO after she's born?
Ahh, is your OH just as glad to have a girl?
Lol I keep getting tempted already :dohh: But I keep making myself hold back until I get a reassurance scan :) OUou what prams are you liking so far though?
I have no idea on instinct, I have to admit though Im more attracted to baby boys clothes at the moment...whether that has anything to do with it :dohh: Did you have an instinct?
He's ok, we've had quite a few arguements recently :cry: But then somedays we're great so yeah xx


----------



## debzie

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi Debzie, how are you getting on with the cbfm? I have been given one so I think I will use it next cycle. (assuming I am not successful this month - witch got me a couple of days early on Sunday night. I was gutted)
> Girl in York, hi, are you going to test early?
> Lomelly, no symptoms can be a good thing. I hardly had any symptom with my first pregnancy and that resulted what is now my beautiful 2 year old. I was just lucky and had a really good pregnancy and I'm sure you will too.
> Only two months now to get my bfp before my due date in May. I'm going to see the doctor this afternoon as it takes me a while to get pregnant, I have had 2 losses and I'm 39 this year and I would like them to run some tests.

Yeah I like it, bought one of my own just before I went in for the trial so will continue using that one if need be. Why not start using it this cycle? you can use it up to cd 5 as it doesnot ask for sticks until cd 6?


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly-ahh Im glad that Im not the only one without many symptoms!! Im tired, more discharge, sore boobs, moody :blush: but thats pretty much it, oh yeah - and very bad bloat!! Went to Dr's and he was has sent my details to midwife, and he says because of my previous miscarriages he's sent my things to a consultant too who's going to be taking extra special care to me :) So fx'd for those early scans :) How are you?
> 
> 
> Girlinyork - everything does sound oh so hopeful :D
> 
> To all you other girlies... pleeeeeeeeease stay strong, I know you'll all have your bfp's soon, you all deserve them so badly!! :hugs:
> 
> Stephanie - BLess, Im so glad everythings going ok though! So excited for you!! Will you be posting pics of your LO after she's born?
> Ahh, is your OH just as glad to have a girl?
> Lol I keep getting tempted already :dohh: But I keep making myself hold back until I get a reassurance scan :) OUou what prams are you liking so far though?
> I have no idea on instinct, I have to admit though Im more attracted to baby boys clothes at the moment...whether that has anything to do with it :dohh: Did you have an instinct?
> He's ok, we've had quite a few arguements recently :cry: But then somedays we're great so yeah xx

Yea of course i will posting a pic! and what happened at birth lol, im actually excited for that day!! i use to get really tempted too but after 12 weeks i went crazy!!:wacko: and brought tons. prams i have no idea, i brought a travel system last week and have sent it back, it was horrible, bulky, heavy and really hard to put up so im looking for something simple. erm yea oh was glad it was a girl, i wasnt to bothered to be honest. i defo had an instinct though, deep down i always thought girl from day 1. me and oh still argue, i thought that since becoming pregnant he would sort of grow up a bit and he really hasnt, i havent had a proper conversation with him today, he just talks to me like hes 2. xx


----------



## lomelly

Holy crap.. in 51 hours my levels rose from 879 to 2758... in shock!


----------



## B&LsMom

Go lomelly go!!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - :happydance: Cannot wait to see piccies and birth story!!!
Lol bless, I want to go crazy too but I doubt OH would actually let me :nope: We'll see ;)
Naww, I hope you find one you like :hugs: You still have plenty of time :D
Shame your OH's still being a bum :nope: They never seem to really click do they :nope: Ahh well, if you ever need to vent Im always here :hugs:
SO have you a bump yet? xx


Lomelly - Oh my!!!!! That is crazzzzzzzy!! Pregnancy is definitely going great then :D :D xx


----------



## girlinyork

After another night of what I previously labelled "pregnancy sleep" I caved and did a test. Definite BFN :( Made me feel really sad because I *should* be pregnant, you know? I should be 14 weeks pregnant in fact :cry:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh hunny :hugs:
We all know how that feels :nope:
Don't give up! YOu still have plenty of time for that bfp. My bfp's only ever shown day AF was due! I did a test with this pregnancy and got bfn a few days before.... so keep strong :hugs: xx


----------



## girlinyork

Thank you Jess. That's made me feel a bit better xx


----------



## lomelly

ya the levels are great! and for my 1st prenatal I get nice nurse... who I'm hoping will give me an u/s lol
girlinyork, I got a BFN before my BFP too. I think late implantation.. you never know!
how are the symptoms Jess?


----------



## Islander

my period isnt due yet - i have a 38 day cycle, but was convinced that i was preg...been using internet cheapies and nothing, so caved and used a proper one.....and its positive!!! i got my BFP!!!! so happy...nervous and scared too, but mainly happy :)xxx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - :happydance: Cannot wait to see piccies and birth story!!!
> Lol bless, I want to go crazy too but I doubt OH would actually let me :nope: We'll see ;)
> Naww, I hope you find one you like :hugs: You still have plenty of time :D
> Shame your OH's still being a bum :nope: They never seem to really click do they :nope: Ahh well, if you ever need to vent Im always here :hugs:
> SO have you a bump yet? xx
> 
> 
> Lomelly - Oh my!!!!! That is crazzzzzzzy!! Pregnancy is definitely going great then :D :D xx

I cant wait to have a birth story lol :happydance: ye my oh wouldnt let go crazy too until after the first scan but im glad he was like that just in case anything did happen. Yep i do have plenty time for a pram, 19 weeks!!!! :dohh: why an earth is pregnancy so long lol ye oh is still a bum and i think he will always be one yet hes only like it round myself, with other people he acts really nice. Aw thanks hun, same here if you need to rent you know where i am :hugs::hugs::hugs: well i do have a bump its not very big at all and its a more a B shap then a round one i think, im still wearing quite loose fitting tops though so people cant really tell which sucks, i cant wait to be huge lol. xxx


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats Islander!!!


----------



## girlinyork

Yay, well done Islander :)


----------



## auntylolo

Well done islander :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bride2b

Congrats Islander! xx H&H 9 months hun x x


----------



## Srbjbex

Congrats islander!!:happydance:


----------



## lomelly

woohoo! congrats islander!


----------



## debzie

Big congratulations islander. x


----------



## girlinyork

I did a test this morning and I got one of those "if you tilt it in sunlight and look at it a certain angle" lines. Which is more than I got yesterday. I couldn't get it in a picture though.


----------



## Srbjbex

Oooo that's really exciting! For my first BFP I started off with one of them! 

Anyway, I'm heading up to York myself now for the weekend! (that's where I'm from and where my family are!)


----------



## girlinyork

Srbjbex said:


> Oooo that's really exciting! For my first BFP I started off with one of them!
> 
> Anyway, I'm heading up to York myself now for the weekend! (that's where I'm from and where my family are!)

Oh, wow! Pack for cold weather. It's bleeding freeeezing! Snowy too xx :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm up on the wolds and it's brass monkeys! Girlinyork I hope this is the start of your bfp!


----------



## girlinyork

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm up on the wolds and it's brass monkeys! Girlinyork I hope this is the start of your bfp!

Thanks, me too. Desperately :) I've been trying to get a photo of it because there is *something* there but when it doesn't show in photos I feel like a nutter LOL


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Have you got a decent arsenal of tests so you can keep doing them till it shows up?


----------



## girlinyork

No, only three. Although I'm thinking that if this is something it'll be more tomorrow and if it's nothing then tomorrow it'll still be nothing. I suppose it's just the waiting game xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Painful isn't it? I was convinced my December/January cycle was going to be a bfp and I was going through hell with the bloody sticks. With my last pregnancy the line was so faint at first I didn't know if it was there or not. I just wish your tongue changed colour or something.


----------



## Bride2b

Fingers crossed girlinyork! xxx Hopefully this is the start of something. I have seen on another thread a website called www.canyouseealine.com where if you get a picture you can invert the picture to see if you can see the line easier. Maybe try again tomorrow & if a line starts to show use the website to 'see' it a bit clearer. Good luck xxxx


----------



## debzie

Hope it is the start of you bfp girlinyork. I have the ckrarblue tests they supplied me with but they are blue dye. I have a reserve figi too


----------



## debzie

sorry for that post on my phone.


----------



## lomelly

Trying to stop myself from buying one of the clear blue digi's that gives you how many weeks along you are (to tide myself over till my drs appt lol). anyone had any experience with them? good? bad? accurate?


----------



## debzie

Lomelly don't do it with my last pregnancy my hcg was ten thousand plus and eas still getting 1-2 weeks. It caused me no end of worry I wish i jad never taken one. x


----------



## B&LsMom

Good luck GirlinYork!!!

AFM--got my crosshairs on FF this morning when I entered my temp--4DPO today with well timed BDing!!


----------



## debzie

Sounds promising blakesmom. Hope this tww flies by.


----------



## lomelly

thanks for the heads up debzie. OH already bought it for me, but maybe I will wait till after I have an u/s to do it...

sounds like the start of a BFP, blakes! come on eggie!


----------



## Bride2b

Lomelly I used a CB digi when I got my BFP and it was accurate for me. I think its nice to see those little words and a rough 1-2 2-3 etc xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - Good to hear you've got a nice nurse!! Hope Im lucky with that too!
My symptoms are worrying me :nope: My breasts have gone COMPLETELY normal, after having sore lumps, tender and larger breasts :nope: Im scared. How about you? 
I took a clearblue and was amazed when I got 2-3 at 4weeks odd. I was going to take one again today to hopefully get 3+ so it puts my mind to rest with my confusing symptoms but I reckon it'd probs confuse me even more :shrug: xx

Yaaaaay Islander - H&H 9months - looks like 2012 is really going to be the year!! :D xx

Stephanie - OUou its so exciting to see your pregnant and all is well :D Gives me some hope! Lol yes, 19weeks is plenty of time to find one!! :dohh:
Thanks hunny :hugs: :hugs:
Naww bless, you'll wake up one day and you'll probably be wondering where on earth that came from when you have a huge bump :D When did you notice your uterus coming above your pelvic bone? xx

Girlinyork - that's how mine started too!! Fx'd its the start of your bfp :) I got stupid faint lines, until 24dpo wham bam hugs bfp :wacko: lol xx

BLakesmom - yaaay! Hope this is it for you :hugs: xx

Debzie - Hey debzie - how are you? Feeling lucky again?xx


----------



## girlinyork

I took a test this morning and I did it WRONG LOL. I forgot to hold it flat and the dye travelled funny and then got stuck. I'm wondering whether to hold onto my 2mu and try again. AF usually arrived on day 12 of my LP but my temps are still high and my cervix is really high and soft and it's usually low and hard at this point. I wish I had xray vision so I could just take a peek and know.
Jess, is it worth calling your doc about your breasts? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Popped by to see if you had any news! How annoying! I'd try again with 2mu I think! Jess see how you feel tomorrow I'm sure when you have another hormone surge they will feel tender again. Fxd.


----------



## debzie

I agree with missmig jess boobs are so annoying I think its when your hcg rises triggers a boost of progesterone and then your body responds with sore boobies then the next day is used to that level and so nothing. I rationalised that with all my pregnancies even the successfull one. I lost the sore boobs at 8-9 weeks with dd and thats when the MS started with vengeance. I am feeling lucky this month we bd like crazy this month not just for baby making reason just because we both could not keep our hands off each other. Its been good. We both feel really in love at the moment so ideal time to have caught that eggy. 

Girlinyork I would test again but then again I am a poas addict and purposely only have a few tests in the house at the mo for that reason. If I had ICS I would have been tempted already lol.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Girlinyork sounds promising AF hasn't arrived yet!
Take a pic and post!! :D

Thanks ladies, I know it's normal for them to change it just worries me. They are still tender and sore. Just in one boob the sore lumps have gone and it seems rather normal :wacko: I'll wait it out.
Im just so scared. I really don't want to lose this one :nope: I feel like this IS the one.

Ouou Debzie that's great news!!! Me and OH were like that the month we conceived this baby. We just seemed to naturally want eachother and were at it like rabbits! :blush: LOL! Im keeeping my fx'd for you sooooooo tightly :D


----------



## girlinyork

Test was the same as yesterday. I see a line but the camera doesn't :( wondering if they're crap tests and prone to evaps although the one from two days ago didn't do it


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What brand are they?


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly - Good to hear you've got a nice nurse!! Hope Im lucky with that too!
> My symptoms are worrying me :nope: My breasts have gone COMPLETELY normal, after having sore lumps, tender and larger breasts :nope: Im scared. How about you?
> I took a clearblue and was amazed when I got 2-3 at 4weeks odd. I was going to take one again today to hopefully get 3+ so it puts my mind to rest with my confusing symptoms but I reckon it'd probs confuse me even more :shrug: xx
> 
> Yaaaaay Islander - H&H 9months - looks like 2012 is really going to be the year!! :D xx
> 
> Stephanie - OUou its so exciting to see your pregnant and all is well :D Gives me some hope! Lol yes, 19weeks is plenty of time to find one!! :dohh:
> Thanks hunny :hugs: :hugs:
> Naww bless, you'll wake up one day and you'll probably be wondering where on earth that came from when you have a huge bump :D When did you notice your uterus coming above your pelvic bone? xx
> 
> Girlinyork - that's how mine started too!! Fx'd its the start of your bfp :) I got stupid faint lines, until 24dpo wham bam hugs bfp :wacko: lol xx
> 
> BLakesmom - yaaay! Hope this is it for you :hugs: xx
> 
> Debzie - Hey debzie - how are you? Feeling lucky again?xx

XXXJESSXXX - ye hopefully one day i see a massive bump lol, to be honest i didnt feel anything come out the pelvic bone, at the moment my uterus is meant to be just under my belly button and in all books it says you should be able to feel it but honeslty i can still feel my stomach and my fat lol its not even hard. It is exciting to be pregnant but i dont think the worrying ever goes lol. I didnt mean to be nosey but i read that you said your breasts dont seem as tender. I wouldnt worry about this hun, mine was only tender and sore for a day and that was it. Iv never had sore or tender breasts again. I didnt get any proper symptoms until about week 7 so dont worry hun :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Mrs Miggins said:


> What brand are they?

Internet midstream cheapies


----------



## lomelly

stephanie, thanks for the words of relief! it's nice to hear someone didn't have super crazy symptoms and is fine :)

jess, I still haven't really had anything yet.. the only difference I'm noticing from my last one is that the heartburn has been sticking with me, and so has the fatigue. Last time I just had heartburn for the day or two after I tested.. and then poof it vanished. Now I have it almost every day at random times, just for a few minutes usually. Boobs aren't sore, just heavyyyy. And nipps are super sensitive and tender. I wouldn't worry too much about the lack of sore boobs, mine have yet to become sore lol. but the ladies are right, ask your dr, he/she can put your mind at ease. do you have a drs appt soon??

countdown till thursday is on, even though they won't really do anything that day... just hoping that I get some papers so I can have an ultrasound. the nurse at my drs office is very sympathetic, she told me her first was a miscarriage too, and she went on to have two healthy babies. here's hoping she's sympathetic enough to give me that u/s :haha:

girlinyork, do you have a digi? so that you don't get any nasty evaps?


----------



## girlinyork

No, but AF (when she arrives) always does it at 12dpo. Which is tomorrow. I'll get a digi on Valentine's if she's not here by then :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - ahh thanks hunny, your reply was very comforting :hugs:
I wasn't worried when I was first pregnant, but considering this is the 7th time on so on edge im terrified!
I can feel a hard bit coming out from under my pelvic bone and the last few days its more noticeable, I just thought it might be a bit too early for that :wacko:
Will you be having a 3D scan at some point? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - Ahh that's good to hear! Its more reassuraing when things are different isn't it?
I wouldn't be so worried if it wasn't my 7th pregnancy. As with my first I just thought nothing of it, as I kind of took the pregnancy for granted.
It's great to hear she's sympathetic as I reckon you'll definitely get that u/s as she'll completely understand where your coming from. 
With my first I told my Dr I just would like a scan to know where I am with it all as Im anxious and scared and she referrred me straight away. I hope yours will too :hugs:
I have no Dr's appointments anytime soon, I have to wait to hear back from midwife and consultant. DO you know how long that would roughly be? I can't remember with my first with the midwife :hugs: And I didn't have a consultant that time either.
Will you be taking a digi anytime soon? xx

Girlinyork - I was using internet cheapies, they would only ever give me silly ridiculous lines. I'd say try a tesco value one, I find them great! Fx'd!! xx


----------



## lomelly

I might take my digi tomorrow morning.. I want to be sure to use FMU. I don't know how things work in the UK but here I have to go to my drs, have it confirmed by blood work, then booked in for a prenatal, and then they fax over paperwork to an OBGYN.. I'm probably looking at about 3-4 weeks for that. Hopefully the midwife is quick about it, but if you get in a panic for any reason, go to the EPU! Whatever you need to do to feel at ease!
It is nice when it's different, but now that I've said that I haven't had any heartburn today lol. Come oooonnn symptoms!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Bless, I want to take one to ease my mind, but then im TERRIFIED if i get a wrong result :nope: What would you do??
Oh my that's crazzzy!! 
My Dr's don't do anything. Not even a urine test!!!! When I was pregnant last time I know it was definitely no longer than 10 days for the midwife to get back to me, but thn I want to know about consultant too. The EPU though will only see you if you get referred by your Dr. My Dr's are rather lowsy :dohh:
Lol I'll pray you get heartburn ;) ...joking, your fine hunny!! Make the most of it. This IS your beanie hunny.
Are you gettiing crampy? This evening I've been very crampy and Im worried as earlier about 1pm I had very very very light pink in CM after going for a No.2 :blush: :nope: xx


----------



## lomelly

I don't know.. it's so hard to guess what my HCG levels would be at now... they were at 2758 on Feb 8th, so realistically it'd probably only say 2-3 weeks.. not 3+.. maybe I'll wait till the morning of my drs appt to give the levels more time to rise? Ya that dr seems kind of lousy, I mean you'd think they'd take better care of you given your angel babies, but some drs have their heads up their arses. I had to go to the emergency room when I was miscarrying cause my dr refused to see me to check and see if I was. I really hope they get on it, and fast!! Our poor minds can only handle so much lol.
These are our beanies! I know it! And don't worry about spotting after a BM that's just because your cervix is super sensitive and that can aggravate it, I had it before. 
bring it on morning sickness!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Its scary isn't it? as I want to see 3+ too but so scared!!
How far are you now then hun? ..sorry :blush:
I may give in and take one at 6weeks mark.
Yeah my Dr's were crap and when I was miscarrying the first time they were so rude! Especially at A&E, I came home crying :nope: Made me give up hope. I so hope so!!!
Have you been feeling nausous at all then?? xxx


----------



## lomelly

I'm only one day ahead of you, I'm 5+5 today, might take the digi tuesday at 6 weeks. Haven't been nauseaus at all :( hope it kicks in around 6 or 7 weeks...
drs can be so rude and harsh, I mean I know they see it all the time so it doesn't affect them as much, but still, they could be at least a bit sympathetic


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh right thats easy to remember :) So do you know when you ovulated?
In my journal it says its most common for women to start having MS at 10 weeks and it goes about 14weeks!! SO we've got aages ;)
Yeah they are :( Ouou well it's only 3 more days for you until Dr's :) What time's the appointment?
Are you not a one for tickers then? :) xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

I spoke to my Mum at the weekend and she said that MS normally hits you bad around 10 weeks! I've been feeling nauseous for a couple of weeks now, but not to the extent that I actually feel like I am going to be sick, just more like I am permanently nervous.

Strange as it sounds I am looking forward to being sick!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah, Im hoping at around then I start having MS!
Haha its funny how we all want these for the reassurance!!!
Mind you, when my MS goes (If I do get it) I'd be worried lol...can't win :dohh: xx


----------



## girlinyork

Well, I've no idea what to think. Temp still high (which is never is on 12dpo), no AF and when I did a test a second line appeared after two minutes but then the dye ran up the test making it a clear :BFN: :cry: I was so happy when that second line came up


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I don't want to give you false hope, but personally I think your pregnant.
Have you tried different tests?
Honestly, internet cheapies are rubbish, most women say they never get decent lines on them up until 5-6 weeks!! Try a different test ;) You may be surprised :hugs: xx


----------



## girlinyork

I'm heading to Tesco later. What brand do you recommend? :) x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

To be honest, Tesco Value one's have always been great for me and you get 2 for 3.60 or something :) They always given me nice lines. FRER's have never been that great for me.
I reckon go with a cheap one for now (as you don't want to get an expensive one if unfortunately you aren't) And with that, if you get a line you may want to be risky and go for a CB Digi after :) xx GL


----------



## girlinyork

Thanks :) I'll get a test, stash it til tomorrow. If there's still no witch then I'll test. If there is a witch, I'll remain optimistic that they'll be positive next cycle x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Superdrug ones are good if you can't get to a tesco as well. I have high hopes for you!


----------



## Bride2b

It's looking good girlinyork,especially if you say AF arrived 12 DPO,so if she doesn't arrive it looks promising! Why not get a cheapie from tesco or superdrug & a clear blue ( you could always keep the cb for next month if the cheapie comes you negative? Or would you be too tempted to use it?xx


----------



## Bride2b

Sorry for typos I'm on my phone! X


----------



## Bride2b

Oh also last time I saved my fmu so I could test if I felt the urge as was too scared first thing in the morning.....you could do this so if the test goes wrong you still have fmu as back up so you don't have to wait another day! Really I am really hoping you get your BFP & this anticipation getting nail biting!!!!! Xx


----------



## girlinyork

Awww, bride2b, you're so sweet.
I'm so exhausted I don't think I can manage a shower. Going to take a bath, get a cuppa and then head off to Tesco :) x


----------



## Bride2b

Good luck. Xxxxxxx maybe tiredness is a good sign xx


----------



## Bride2b

Oh just looked at your chart..... that looks triphasic.... That looks pregnant to me!!!!xx


----------



## girlinyork

Bride2b said:


> Oh just looked at your chart..... that looks triphasic.... That looks pregnant to me!!!!xx

I really hope so :)

Just called the OH to say I'm exhausted (he's in work) so he's picking up a Superdrug test for me so I can have a bath and the MIL is taking me to the shop for a couple of bits :)


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - ahh thanks hunny, your reply was very comforting :hugs:
> I wasn't worried when I was first pregnant, but considering this is the 7th time on so on edge im terrified!
> I can feel a hard bit coming out from under my pelvic bone and the last few days its more noticeable, I just thought it might be a bit too early for that :wacko:
> Will you be having a 3D scan at some point? xx

To be honest hun i think you will be on edge for the rest of the pregnancy, i am and iv accepted that, thats pregnancy for ya. Erm im not sure about the 3d/4d scans as they are so expensive. I had a private gender scan at 16 weeks and 2 days and that cost me £80. the 3d and 4d scans are over £119. and im so skint so i think i might do or i might not. im not sure :wacko: i want one but then £119 is alot of money and you can buy alot of baby things for that. thinking about it is making me want one now lol. do you want one? xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Chart is looking good!


----------



## girlinyork

I'm wondering if I got too much pee on the test and it washed away the BFP after it had formed. Would that be possible?
I'm sooooo not obsessing or anything LOL


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Good Morning ladies.....


So glad that I found this thread. DH and I are trying for a :BFP: this month too. We had a second tri loss. Baby born at 23+1 weeks. So here we are trying again. If you could add me that would be great ((my EDD was March 7th 2012, scheduled C-section was on 2-29-12 (a leap year baby!)). It's getting pretty hard, knowing that in 16 days my baby boy would have been here. To get a BFP this month would be awesome, my DH's birthday is on the 25th, so to surprise him with that and have it before the C-section date would be a prayer answered....

Each of you ladies have my deepest sympathy for your loss...It's an awful feeling and no one should have to endure the pain of losing something so miraculous and beautiful. I wish a Happy and Healthy nine months to all of those that already have their bfp...

Thanks in advance....:flower:


----------



## lomelly

I told myself I would wait till after an ultrasound to get a ticker... I love them but I'm just afraid to put one up... :(
Appt is at 3:20 Thursday, but the earliest I could get an ultrasound would be the following Tuesday... By then I would be 7 weeks so they would likely be able to see something! Please be something in there! :s 
Girlinyork that chart is totally triphasic, the cheapies suck and I didn't get a clear bfp on them till like 18 dpo...


----------



## girlinyork

I feel really premenstrual. I thought AF had arrived earlier today and it still feels like she will :(


----------



## Bride2b

girlinyork said:


> I feel really premenstrual. I thought AF had arrived earlier today and it still feels like she will :(

No stay away :witch: you are so not welcome!!!!


----------



## auntylolo

Girlinyork I really don't think she's coming for you! Fxd xx


----------



## girlinyork

Really hope not Lolo :) A Valentine's BFP tomorrow would be a dream x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Every time I see a post from you I get excited! Will be hoping for good news tomorrow.


----------



## Kmae

FngrsCrossed so sorry for your loss. A third tri loss- I can't imagine how hard this is for you. You will find a lot of support here whenever you need it. 

So, I left for Mexico for a 8 days and came back to a load of BFPs on this thread! Congrats to you all!

I charted the whole time I was on vacation because I noticed a rise in temp a couple days before I left. I am now at dpo 11. Still BFN. I am not getting any symptoms so not looking good. My first pg- I had such sensative nipples starting at 7dpo- the shower hurt them. But lost that angel so who knows. AF hasn't arrived yet- so I will be testing in the morning...will be Valentines day- so can't resist. How sweet would that be!


----------



## lomelly

Lots of V-day testers! Come on BFPs!


----------



## debzie

Come on ladies any updates. Happy valentines day. x


----------



## girlinyork

BFN on the Superdrug test. All symptoms pretty much gone and my temp dropped so my chart is no longer triphasic. Think I'm out.


----------



## debzie

So sorry for the bfn girlinyork. Your temps are still up though many bfp charts have temp drops then bfp. Still have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Bride2b

girlinyork said:


> BFN on the Superdrug test. All symptoms pretty much gone and my temp dropped so my chart is no longer triphasic. Think I'm out.

Oh no! Big hugs xx but the witch hasn't arrived yet, your temp isn't too low I don't think,obviously it would have been better not to drop. Keep us posted xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've replied on your journal but :hugs:
Boo for the bfn. Ttc is such a head **** sometimes. Sorry, couldn't think of a more polite way of putting it.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - I'd love one but like you say, they're expensive! I asked OH about them and he said we most likely would, as you only get this chance once. We'll just have to start saving now :dohh:
I've woken up not so good today though as I just don't feel pregnant, I feel normal :nope: xx

Welcome FngrsCrossed - My heart goes out to you and your DH, I hope your coping and find this thread helps you a lot :hugs: xx

Lomelly - They scare me too, but then I try telling myself this is a different pregnancy :) I understand where your coming from though :hugs: You doing anything special for Valentines today? xx

Kmae - welcome back from Mexico :) Hope you enjoyed! Fx'd your going to get that BFP :) SOmetimes no symptoms is a good thing ;) xx

Girlinyork - sorry to hear about your bfn... your still in the race at the moment though ;) xx


----------



## girlinyork

AF has just shown her ugly face. Oh well, onto the next cycle :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh hunny :hugs: I really thought this was it for you.. Onwards and upwards and plenty of baby dust!! :dust: xx


----------



## girlinyork

Thank you everyone for keeping me upbeat and positive. We're going to try the SMEP this cycle :) x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Fx'd that works out :D :D


----------



## Bride2b

girlinyork said:


> Thank you everyone for keeping me upbeat and positive. We're going to try the SMEP this cycle :) x

That god damn witch!!! I really thought it was your turn!!! I'm going to be doing SMEP this month too!!! Fingers crossed it works for us! I'm on CD 7 so just a little in front. gonna keep everything crossed that smep works for us xx


----------



## girlinyork

Aww thanks Bride2b :) We'll get our BFPs in March yet.

Getting really painful cramps. I can hardly move. I think I should call my gp


----------



## Bride2b

Oh dear that doesnt sound good. Hope you ok. Have you taken anything for the pains? xx


----------



## girlinyork

Paracetamol but it's not done anything :( I think the doc said this period might be extra painful. Can't really remember though - it was such a haze


----------



## Bride2b

Is it your first since you lost your angel? My first AF has horrible, I've never had anything like it! x


----------



## girlinyork

Yeah, it's my first :(


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - I'd love one but like you say, they're expensive! I asked OH about them and he said we most likely would, as you only get this chance once. We'll just have to start saving now :dohh:
> I've woken up not so good today though as I just don't feel pregnant, I feel normal :nope: xx
> 
> Welcome FngrsCrossed - My heart goes out to you and your DH, I hope your coping and find this thread helps you a lot :hugs: xx
> 
> Lomelly - They scare me too, but then I try telling myself this is a different pregnancy :) I understand where your coming from though :hugs: You doing anything special for Valentines today? xx
> 
> Kmae - welcome back from Mexico :) Hope you enjoyed! Fx'd your going to get that BFP :) SOmetimes no symptoms is a good thing ;) xx
> 
> Girlinyork - sorry to hear about your bfn... your still in the race at the moment though ;) xx

XXXJESSXXX - Dont worry, its normal to feel normal. i did. i do know, if i didnt get my fetal heart monitor out all the time i wouldnt know any different. lol my symptoms didnt start until week 7. ye i would love one but iv been saving money from day one of being pregnant lol. got to tell you jess but iv got a strange feeling that your little one will be a boy. dont know why just have a feeling :hugs: xxx


----------



## auntylolo

Girlinyork, so sorry for you hun, your chart looked so promising:hugs:
I'm doing smep this month too for the first time, started it last night:winkwink: hope the witch's stay isn't too long or painful:hugs:


----------



## Kmae

girlinyork looks like I am in the same boat as you. Just had a temp drop this morning but AF hasn't shown her ugly face yet. I am sure she will today or tomorrow.


----------



## debzie

Girlinyork my first afs were really heavy and painfull was advised by gp to take cocodamol. You can get it from the chemist. So so sorry hun. X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yorky, so sorry AF is here and sorry it is so painful. Like the other girls say, your first after mc can be horrible. My first mc was natural, and my first and second AF were both incredibly painful. But you won't have to worry about the second one because that smep will work this month so this is the last you will see of AF for a long time I'm sure.


----------



## girlinyork

Thank you so much everyone for being so nice. It means a lot. My GP was very understanding and prescribed me three boxes of mefenamic acid in case this AF drags out but Boots dispensed two boxes and some cholesterol medication! I wonder if they're trying to hint at something. Last time Boots messed up they gave me an overdose of diazepam and I went to a dentist appointment off my face. I got £150 compo though. It was nice to be paid for being off my face :) I think I should check my prescriptions before I leave from now on...

The tablets take most of the pain away. I had a few mouthfuls of red wine too which I didn't think would do too much damage on CD1 and snuggled with OH in front of a film.

Hope you've all had a nice day/evening x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Love it! I wonder what the dentist thought! I'd say the red wine will do no harm at all. I also had a couple. 
I am also wanting to try the smep this month but not got off to a very good start. I think we are supposed to have dtd about twice by now and we haven't had any action as yet. He's bushed and I've had a manic day at work so I'm not sure it's going to happen tonight either :-( But I did buy some robitussin today so that's a start.


----------



## girlinyork

I think you're meant to start on CD8 but if your cycles are average length or over you might get away with starting tomorrow :)

I'm a big fan of horrors so we got Carrie to watch. The first scene, Carrie is in the shower and gets her first ever period. She's never been taught about them so she runs out the shower screaming and clawing at people. Irony really because AF arrived in the shower with me but I handled it with a bit more dignity ;)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha ha!!!! I think you could have been forgiven for doing a Carrie given the circumstances. I like a good horror film as well. My daughter was born on Friday 13th, which amused me. 
My cycles are never longer than 29 days so that's scuppered that one >:-|


----------



## Kmae

girlinyork- wow I can't believe they messed up your medication before- that's Crazy! I'll be sure to start checking all of mine! 

Just started my AF today too. :growlmad: This will be my 3rd AF since mc. Should have been more but took me forever to get my first AF. Two months ago my cycle was 55 days long and this month it was 39. So hopefully, this next cycle will be shorter. Think I'll enjoy a glass of red wine too- this way I will get something red this valentines day that makes me happy. :winkwink:


----------



## B&LsMom

We did SMEP this cycle for the first time. I'm excited to see if it worked in about another week lol


----------



## girlinyork

Oooh Blakesmom, fingers crossed it does!

And Mrs Miggins, better late than never. Only one sperm can get in and there's no telling when that will be :) x


----------



## Bride2b

Hey ladies I started SMEP today! Its supposed to work by starting on CD8 then every other day until you get a positive OPK / peak reading on a fertility monitor, then you BD the day of the first peak, the next day and then the day afterwards. Lets hope it all works for us! Mrsmiggins I am sure you could start today and it will be fine especially if you dont OV just yet. I think the idea behind it is to make sure the sperms are regenerated to a suitable level and maturity by doing it every other day. It takes a few days for the sperm to become strong, so I think thats why you start CD8 so they are ready for OV. Also if you BD every other day there will be sperm waiting for the egg when it arrives. I'm really excited to see if its going to work for us xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks girls. We were both too tired last night but hopefully I can rouse him tonight. Friday night will be out the question though because I am going to my friends for a few glasses of wine. We tend to do better in the morning but he gets up at half 5 3 mornings a week to go for a run which messes everything up. Grr. I'm so sick of not being pregnant now.


----------



## debzie

Mrs migg. I feel your pain on on not being pregnant yet. I have another week left of the tww.

Girlinyork i would again report boots gor their dispensing error. I would also take the mefanamic under caution too as it can actually. prevent you becoming pregnant. It interferes with prosterglandin production that you need in order to ovulate. I was prescribed itfor painfull heavy periods by my gp and did my own research on it. Google mefanamic acid ttc. Wouldnot care but it works.


----------



## girlinyork

I took two yesterday debzie and it's made me feel sick so I've stopped. Just taken to the fetal position and waiting for it to go away


----------



## debzie

Praying its over quickly for you hun. X


----------



## Kmae

bride2be and blakesmom- Hoping that the SMEP methods works out for you both! Blakesmom, sounds like we will find out soon, huh?

I am getting the dye test done the beginning of next week so see if my tubes are clear and open. I don't think they are clogged; but, part of the protocol before I can get an individual appointment with the RE. I hate all the hoops I have to jump through first. Good thing is, I hear women have a increased chance of conceiving the month they get it done...so fx'd.


----------



## Islander

good luck guys :) xxx
fx


----------



## lomelly

Never heard of SMEP before. Hope it works for you guys, and you have fun doing it ;)
Appt tomorrow, FX'd she gives me u/s. How are you doing jess and islander?


----------



## B&LsMom

Deb--we are exactly the same this cycle again---when are you going to test?? Tuesday will be 14 DPO--so I'm holding off until then--my AF isn't due until the 25th according to FF--Darn long LP lol


----------



## debzie

Af is due for me on the 23 rd ish this will be the first month relying on my monitor and not temps so think I should allow a day or so after don't think i will be able to hold out past 10 dpo which is Saturday


----------



## Islander

hi lomelly - im good...bit of a rollercoaster through excitement and happiness to dread and fear but i'll get there...taking it easy for now :)also got my husband to do all cleaning that involves chemicals, dealing with the puppies mess and dealing with all the poultry...success :) now i just have to sit back and relax.... so tired tho!nearly feel asleep at the wheel this morning :s and did fall asleep once i got to work lol


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Islander! It is tiring isn't it!

Hope everyone else is ok :)

Im good, had red discharge yesterday started crying, but it's gone now :shrug:
Plan to ring Dr's tomorrow and just explain it. Im so terrified :nope:
I've been ill the past two days too.

Ouou you've got your Dr's soon lomelly!! xx


----------



## lomelly

still no sickness for me :( but tireddd. ya my drs appt is in 3 hrs.. too bad I have to wait for what I really want lol 
jess, tell your dr you need to be seen asap!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ouou I can't wait for the update :)
Yes, Im trying not to panic as my CM has gone back to white and my cervix is still closed. But my Dr's are a hassle, you have to ring in the morning at 8am to get an appointment that day, your rarely aloud to book in advance :nope: I had my first appointment booked at first because it was mandatory, but hopefully they'll see this is still an emergency! xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh jess, I hope you can get an appointment first thing!! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way! X :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks hun. To be honest I feel like everything SHOULD be ok. I keep having looads of white CM so I know from previous miscarriages it isn't a loss. Im just scared as to whether it will develop into one or not. On my hospitals website it says if you have had 3 or more miscarriages you can have early scans, but you have to be referred by your GP. Can the GP refuse me?
:hugs: hope everythings going great with you hunny xxx


----------



## lomelly

What a load of crap! That dr should be giving you an early scan, I mean what's the harm in that?? I'm glad that the white stuff is back :haha: 
The super duper nice nurse gave me a dating scan! And more bloodwork! So my scan is booked for next Thursday... Please please let there be something in there this time...!


----------



## Kmae

Jess, really hoping everything is okay. Your spotting stopped so that sounds like a good sign! But, I would still have the dr's check everything else to be on the safe side. :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

I made an appointment and have the HSG (aka dye test) scheduled for Friday the 24th to check if my tubes are all clear & open. I have to start taking antibiotics starting next Thursday and was directed to take 800mg of ibuprofen an hour before the procedure. Some people get alot of pain during the procedure and some get minimal cramping- fx'd I am the latter.


----------



## girlinyork

Oh Jess, I've just logged on and seen this. I really hope everything is okay. Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Jess, thinking of you. Hope all is well.


----------



## debzie

Jess hope all is well and your gp does send you for a scanmine did straight away the last time when I started spotting yours shouldnot have to think about it given your history. I was told that sporting is normal as I have with all my pregnancies even with dd. x

Kmae sorry the witch got you and good luck for the hsg. 


Ladies what are your opinions on blue dye tests? I know most do not rate them but is all I have in at the moment. they were supplied by the trial. took one last night and got a faint + this morning again. this mornings is slightly off centre though. think I may go and buy a superdrug one.


----------



## Srbjbex

Any news jess - did you manage to get an appointment today? I am sure the doc will refer you for an early scan. When I went to my GPs a coupld of weeks ago, she said if there was any bleeding then to come to her and she would refer me for a scan!


----------



## girlinyork

Any news Jess?

And Debzie, I've personally never even bothered with blue dye tests. I've seen men on this forum get a positive blue dye HPT. I hope it's a genuine positive though :)


----------



## Mrskg

:wave: hi ladies I'm back xxx

Congrats on the new bfp's since ive been mia xxxx

Jess I'm praying everything ok for you x I did not need gp referral just contacted epu myself maybe you should do that they are better than any doc xxx

Afm...I want to try one last time! Now just need to get hubby on board having a talk tonight x wish me luck xx

Sending :dust: all round xxxx


----------



## Bride2b

Mrskg said:


> :wave: hi ladies I'm back xxx
> 
> Congrats on the new bfp's since ive been mia xxxx
> 
> Jess I'm praying everything ok for you x I did not need gp referral just contacted epu myself maybe you should do that they are better than any doc xxx
> 
> Afm...I want to try one last time! Now just need to get hubby on board having a talk tonight x wish me luck xx
> 
> Sending :dust: all round xxxx

Good luck getting hubby to agree - fingers crossed! Are you going to use the powers of female seduction?? ha ha xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey MrsKg! I was thinking about you this morning and wondering if we would see you anymore about the decision you said you had come to the other week, I'm glad to see you and I really hope you get hubby on side for one last shot at it. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Mrskg

Lol I don't know how I'll ever leave here x felt I needed a break an wasn't sure where I belonged but hopefully fate has intervened an I'll be here to get my bfp xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies hope your all ok :hugs:

Debzie - I hope this is it for you - when can you get another test?

Lomelly - Yaaaaaay for the dating scan!! :D :D Can't wait for you, Im sure everythings fine :) SO will you still be getting a 12 week dating scan?

Mrskg - so gooood to see you back :D :D :D I hope your ok and fighting back strong. Let us know what your DH says, I hope he see's the point in it. Are you writing it down or just saying it all?

I didn't phone Dr's today :nope: ....I know I should've. I suppose Im just scared if anything was to be wrong. But I've still had no more just lots of white watery discharge, not only that I felt like I was going to throw up this morning so I thought that must be positive, also with my other symptoms not taking it easy on me lol. Im hoping to ring EPU monday morning, and if I need GP, then I'll ring them.


----------



## debzie

I too was thinking of you this morning mrskg was going to pm you this afternoon.very nice to see you here and I wish you all the luck.in the world with mrkg. X

I went out and bought some superdrug hpts and got. BFN. Think the ckearblue tests just give false positives can't even say its an evap as the line came up within the 3 min mark and stayed. Time will tell.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hmm, probably (..and hopefully!) the superdrug just hasn't picked it up yet! Fx'd for you! xx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Hey ladies hope your all ok :hugs:
> 
> Debzie - I hope this is it for you - when can you get another test?
> 
> Lomelly - Yaaaaaay for the dating scan!! :D :D Can't wait for you, Im sure everythings fine :) SO will you still be getting a 12 week dating scan?
> 
> Mrskg - so gooood to see you back :D :D :D I hope your ok and fighting back strong. Let us know what your DH says, I hope he see's the point in it. Are you writing it down or just saying it all?
> 
> I didn't phone Dr's today :nope: ....I know I should've. I suppose Im just scared if anything was to be wrong. But I've still had no more just lots of white watery discharge, not only that I felt like I was going to throw up this morning so I thought that must be positive, also with my other symptoms not taking it easy on me lol. Im hoping to ring EPU monday morning, and if I need GP, then I'll ring them.

XXXJESSXXX - Jess dont worry about the white watery discahrge, thats completley normal hun. if anything its a good point. I had bleeding at 6 weeks or 7 weeks and it was only when i wiped and tbh there was alot of it. i was to the epau and had an early scan and everything was fine. having the discharge can be horrible to get used to in pregnancy because it always feels like your wet down there and you start to panic thinking, is it blood etc. I can tell you i have been wearing panty liners since week 7 or so because of the watery discharge and i still do. My midiwfe told me its because of all the extra blood flow to the uterus that causes it. Dont worry hun everything will be ok :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## debzie

the illusive tests??????
 



Attached Files:







new phone pics 002.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 4









new phone pics 001.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## girlinyork

I can see a line Debzie. I hope the clearblues are right and the superdrug one is wrong x


----------



## debzie

Thanks Girlinyork but I am not getting my hopes up. So many ladies have been burned with these tests. If it is the case of a false postive I will be letting the clearblue trial know.


----------



## B&LsMom

Oh Deb I so hope its a positive for you---and YES you should let them know if it isn't as you are on their trial--they should really listen to you as they know you are a veteran TTCer testing THEIR products!!


----------



## Kmae

Mrskg, welcome back! 

Jess, I am so happy to hear that the red discharged stopped. It is a good sign to have watery discharge when your pg.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - thanks hun, that's reassuring. Had a very beige discharge today.. had the typical panic you explained of blood lol - constantly knicker checking :haha: It's ice for you to be ahead and have you to look up to :hugs: Thanks hunny. Hope your feeling ok xx

Debzie - I can see a line too! Fx'd! Your only 9dpo too which means you have PLENTY of time :thumbup: xx

Kmae - that's great to hear it's a good news, keep worrying myself. But then I keep telling myself all is ok :) xx


----------



## lomelly

Glad to see you back mrskg, hope hubby comes on the ttc train! 

That definitely looks positive debzie, are you going to get a digi at all? Or a frer? Fx'd!!

Afm I'm still super nervous, haven't been nauseous at all.. But boobs are still swollen and are getting more tender. Still get occasional mild heart burn. Had a blood draw today but due to holiday doubt I'll be able to find out till Tuesday :( I can't shake the paranoid feeling that something is wrong...


----------



## debzie

Thanks lomelly did two more pink dye tests yesterday and bfn. Googled clearblue tests and those lines i got are typical of false positives as they are too thin. Have not tested this morning as dont want to put myself though a day like yesterday of testing. Just going chill and wait a few more days. It's perfectly normal to feel nervous given our histories. I actually eould say not being nausious as a goid sign. With both my mmcs I was nausious and had back pain. I think those are now bad signs. Hope your beta results give you some reasurrence.


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - thanks hun, that's reassuring. Had a very beige discharge today.. had the typical panic you explained of blood lol - constantly knicker checking :haha: It's ice for you to be ahead and have you to look up to :hugs: Thanks hunny. Hope your feeling ok xx
> 
> Debzie - I can see a line too! Fx'd! Your only 9dpo too which means you have PLENTY of time :thumbup: xx
> 
> Kmae - that's great to hear it's a good news, keep worrying myself. But then I keep telling myself all is ok :) xx

XXXJESSXXX - aw hun everything will be ok :hugs: personally i knicker checked all the time and i still do. i was worried all the time and i still am, i think its perfectly normal. After my 12 week i had to tell myself to relax abit. i knew that if i was constanly worrying all the time then i wouldnt be enjoying pregnancy and i probably wouldnt do it again which is not what i want. me and oh are already planning number 2 lol xxx


----------



## Kmae

Debzie, got my fx'd for you that it will end up being a BFP. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Debzie I'm keeping everything crossed for you as well!


----------



## Kmae

Blakesmom, I was cyber stalking your chart, looks like there was a dip and then a rise! Looking GOOD!!!:dust:


----------



## lomelly

Omg.. I just got my blood test results.. 19568 at 6w3d... I started crying, they never got that high last time..


----------



## B&LsMom

Kmae said:


> Blakesmom, I was cyber stalking your chart, looks like there was a dip and then a rise! Looking GOOD!!!:dust:

Thanks!! I did have solid crosshairs with Ov 2 days earlier and a coverline of 96.9 (what it has also been for the last 3 months) but FF adjusted things and now the crosshairs are dashed and a higher coverline. I'm still going with today being 11DPO. I seem to always get a dip around 5-6 DPO but always below coverline--even with the higher coverline my dip was noticeable but not under and everything is staying up since--something is different about this cycle for sure!!!


----------



## Bride2b

lomelly said:


> Omg.. I just got my blood test results.. 19568 at 6w3d... I started crying, they never got that high last time..

Ahhh thats fab!! :happydance: bet your over the moon! :cloud9:


----------



## Bride2b

blakesmom said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Blakesmom, I was cyber stalking your chart, looks like there was a dip and then a rise! Looking GOOD!!!:dust:
> 
> Thanks!! I did have solid crosshairs with Ov 2 days earlier and a coverline of 96.9 (what it has also been for the last 3 months) but FF adjusted things and now the crosshairs are dashed and a higher coverline. I'm still going with today being 11DPO. I seem to always get a dip around 5-6 DPO but always below coverline--even with the higher coverline my dip was noticeable but not under and everything is staying up since--something is different about this cycle for sure!!!Click to expand...

Thats looking good hun!! I just had a little peak too....I see what you say about being higher & staying higher. I hate it when people post to say good things and get your hopes up to keep you going, but this does look good....I hope this is it. It also has a triphasic look too xx Do you usually test before AF is due or do you wait? I'm getting a little excited for you...and will certainly be stalking your progress :thumbup:


----------



## debzie

lomelly said:


> Omg.. I just got my blood test results.. 19568 at 6w3d... I started crying, they never got that high last time..

:happydance:good numbers lomelly that bean is getting nice and snuggly in there. x


----------



## Kmae

Lomelly, those numbers are fabulous!


----------



## lomelly

Thanks ladies, still in shock, trying not to get too hopeful till after thursday but this is looking good so far. Blakesmom, your chart is looking really good, it looks very similar to my BFP cycle... when are you testing?
How's the SMEP going for everyone?


----------



## B&LsMom

This is our SMEP attempt Lomelly so I will let you know soon how it worked for us LOL. I don't like to be an early tester but I told DH I might test Tuesday morning so we will see if I chicken out or will be brave. FF predicted the 25th, then adjusted to predict the 27th for AF. I Almost cried at the Monster Truck show we went to tonight because I thought it was really sweet my father in-law wanted to take our son, I can't imagine my Grandfather ever doing stuff like that so I was touched Blake's Grandparents are so thoughtful to do fun things for him/with him--But REALLY crying at a Monster Truck show??--crazy hormones!!


----------



## debzie

Good morning ladies looks like i shouldnot slate those clearblue tests afterall. Got a very faint bfp on a superstitious test 10miu this morning. I am in total shock. Never git one this early. so am trying to not get my hopes up too much. Scared of chemicals. 

The winning formula this month must have been ( clears throat) 
Soy isoflavones cd3-7
Honey and cinnomon twice daily until just after ov.
And bding like crazy. Lol.
Will upload some pics in a bit.


----------



## Bride2b

Woop woop way to go Debzie!!!! Fingers are all crossed for you xxxx


----------



## debzie

Thanks bride hope hoping this is your month too.

Heres my test from this morning the line is faint but there.
 



Attached Files:







new phone pics 007.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 8









new phone pics 008.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xxxjessxxx

stephanie - bless, I keep trying to tell myself the same :) Number two! That's so sweet! So when have you and OH planned for this? ;) xxx

Blakesmom - that sounds positive! 

Yaaay Lomelly - that is fabulous news!!! Im so excited for thursday :D Will you be getting any scan pics?

Debzie - Congratulations!!! Another BFP :D :D :D Can't wait to see pics :) H&H 9months


----------



## debzie

We must have been posting at the same time jess thanks. x

I am petrified at the moment. Thinking get past when af is due. taking little steps at the mo.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Debzie how exciting! You are bound to be terrified, it's natural but I'm so thrilled for you.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yes lol! Your pics look good for 11dpo, I never got anything before 14dpo, then wham bamb :bfp: lol. Goodluck - it's hard but you'll get through it :) :)

..better add that extra BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## debzie

Thanks mrs migg I hope this cycle is the one for you too. x


----------



## debzie

Thanks jess but technically it was not before my due date lol. x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

It doesn't matter if it's not hunny, mine wasn't either - this group was just to make it easier and to stay optimistic in getting that bfp before our due date (like having a goal) and if we didn't we continue supporting eachother :hugs:
H&H 9 months hun :) x


----------



## lomelly

Woohoo debzie!!! H&h 9 months!! That's a pretty good bfp for 11 dpo little bean must be strong!
No Jess, I'll be lucky if I get to see the screen :( I go to a place where they technicians can't tell you anything and forward all your results to your dr


----------



## Kmae

Yay Debzie- I am SO HAPPY for you- this is so exciting! 

So, there is a bit of a trend on this thread- it seems that BFP's come in twos...so who is next!!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly that is crazy!!! Why is it like that?

Kmae it does doesn't :dohh: Fx'd it starts coming in 5's :D :D or even more!!


----------



## lomelly

Because this is one of those places where they don't have a dr doing it, just technicians.. Hopefully I get into a gyno soon for some pics :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh right. That must be soo hard! Fx'd you get a nice technician who understands and quickly lets you have a peak!! xx


----------



## Islander

congrats debzie!so excited for us all!!!ive been trying to work out my due date...my LMP was 11th Jan but my cycle is 34-38 days long, I od on 31st Jan so think i concieved 2nd Feb...so my EDD is anywhere between 17th Oct and 25th Oct... will find out at scan Iguess but waiting for an appt.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Confusing lol! Maybe try counting 38 weeks from when you'v known you ovulated on calender?? So 38 weeks from 2nd Feb would be 25th October lol :)
Do you know when you'll be getting your scan at all? xx


----------



## Islander

nope, still waiting for an appt, but it will be about 7/8 weeks they think. x


----------



## lomelly

Any luck with your dr Jess? I'm gonna lay on the sob story and maybe I'll get one who will let me know if there's a heart beat or not...


----------



## B&LsMom

Kmae said:


> Yay Debzie- I am SO HAPPY for you- this is so exciting!
> 
> So, there is a bit of a trend on this thread- it seems that BFP's come in twos...so who is next!!!

I HOPE IT MIGHT BE ME :haha: Deb you have made me VERY excited to test!!


----------



## Kmae

Just got a baby shower invite to my friends baby shower who was due the same week I was. Just can't stop think


----------



## Kmae

Sorry...typing via phone

I just can't stop thinking that could of/ should have been me. My heart is tugging, but trying to stay positive. Would of been a lot easier to deal with if I were pg by now. I just ordered the gift as fast as I could without looking at all the baby stuff too much. Sorry for the downer- just had to get that off my chest. Ordered the gift and then some opk's for me, hope these are the last I have to order!


----------



## Bride2b

blakesmom said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Yay Debzie- I am SO HAPPY for you- this is so exciting!
> 
> So, there is a bit of a trend on this thread- it seems that BFP's come in twos...so who is next!!!
> 
> I HOPE IT MIGHT BE ME :haha: Deb you have made me VERY excited to test!!Click to expand...

***Chart stalker alert*** Its looking good hun xxx

Kmae - sorry about the invite, it does get hard knowing these things should be happening for you. It'll be your tie soon enough! xx :hugs:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Gooood Morning ladies...I am as :sick: as a neglected dog right now, but I got the :bfp: "pregnant" reading on the a CB digi yesterday afternoon!!!!:happydance: Thank GOD!!! Prayer answered, tears seen!! And all before the scheduled c-section (2-29-12) and the would be due date(3-7-12)!! :wohoo:

Congrats and HH9M to all of those who already got their bfp, and :dust: to those ladies still waiting for word on where its hiding!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congrats fngerscrossed!! Great news! Kmae, ugh, for the baby shower. I am completely surrounded by pregnant friends so I'm really glad we don't do baby showers so much in the uk. I don't think I'd be able to go, especially if they were due the same time as me. Hopefully you will get a bfp before it comes round!


----------



## Bride2b

FngrsCrossed said:


> Gooood Morning ladies...I am as :sick: as a neglected dog right now, but I got the :bfp: "pregnant" reading on the a CB digi yesterday afternoon!!!!:happydance: Thank GOD!!! Prayer answered, tears seen!! And all before the scheduled c-section (2-29-12) and the would be due date(3-7-12)!! :wohoo:
> 
> Congrats and HH9M to all of those who already got their bfp, and :dust: to those ladies still waiting for word on where its hiding!!

OMG congrats fingers crossed!!! Thats amazing news! Thats the second BFP i've seen today on BnB from the threads I follow. H&H 9 months to you and your rainbow xxx


----------



## girlinyork

debzie said:


> Thanks bride hope hoping this is your month too.
> 
> Heres my test from this morning the line is faint but there.

Knew you'd get your BFP :) x


----------



## Srbjbex

Yay more BFPs on here!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Congratulations!!


----------



## debzie

Congratulations fingers crossed and thanks ladies. Test this morning was darker that's my last superdrug one dare not try my digi yet unfilled after af is due on wed. Been to the god and have to put a sample in then wait for the results to come back from the lab.


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> stephanie - bless, I keep trying to tell myself the same :) Number two! That's so sweet! So when have you and OH planned for this? ;) xxx
> 
> Blakesmom - that sounds positive!
> 
> Yaaay Lomelly - that is fabulous news!!! Im so excited for thursday :D Will you be getting any scan pics?
> 
> Debzie - Congratulations!!! Another BFP :D :D :D Can't wait to see pics :) H&H 9months

XXXJESSXXX - well we have to see how this one goes first but tbh its quite a hard thing to think about. because of having a loss in the past i know understand how inportnant it is for me to have children. after she is born tbh i might not go on any contriceptive ( suck at spelling lol) i only have one ovary and i dont want to mess with fire. when im done having children then it wont bother me, i think atm i would like to leave it 6 months after she is born then consider trying again or doing the ntnp. How about you?? and omg your nearly 7 weeks thats crazy!!!:wacko: its gone so fast!! xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh Kmae :hugs: I found it hard when I was in that situation... stay strong hun. you'll have you bfp soon enough!

Lomelly, Nope didn't ring Dr's :nope: Nothing today. And I keep telling myself it isn't blood. It's my discharge and it isn't worrying me too much to be honest, I want to stay calm. Plus Im too scared of the truth :nope: 

Congratulations FngrsCrossed!!! H&H9months :D :D

Stephanie - Ahh yeah I understand how you feel and what you mean, me and OH only wanted 3-4 children before our first loss, since the losses OH now wants about 7!!!

I know I keep thinking that too!! I think MS is starting to come as well, keep nearly throwing up after eating :wacko:
It's so exciting for us! Got anything planned this week then?


----------



## lomelly

The last few mornings I have been feeling queasy when I woke up or queasy after eating first thing... But then it goes away. Would that still be morning sickness? I've never had it so have no clue, normally I am never queasy at all! Woo hoo for being queasy Jess!


----------



## B&LsMom

Bride2b said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Yay Debzie- I am SO HAPPY for you- this is so exciting!
> 
> So, there is a bit of a trend on this thread- it seems that BFP's come in twos...so who is next!!!
> 
> I HOPE IT MIGHT BE ME :haha: Deb you have made me VERY excited to test!!Click to expand...
> 
> ***Chart stalker alert*** Its looking good hun xxx
> 
> Kmae - sorry about the invite, it does get hard knowing these things should be happening for you. It'll be your tie soon enough! xx :hugs:Click to expand...



BFN this morning with a FRER and FMU--even if FF is right and I'm only 11DPO I would think there would have been even a faint line. BOOOOOO


----------



## Kmae

Jess and lomelly, yay for your MS symptoms!!! Never thought you would ever be happy about almost throwing up till now huh?! 

Fingerscrossed- WoopWoop for your BFP. TTC/ getting pg is such a rollercoaster of emotions. 

Bride2be, Mrs Miggins and Jess, thanks so much for your kind words. Right when I least expect it- I am reminded of my loss- BUT, I hope to join the BFP train soon too! 

Blakesmom- your chart is really looking fabulous! Most women don't see a line until 14 dpo- so don't give up hope yet. It's not over until the witch shows her ugly face!


----------



## Camlet

Hi everyone sorry it's been so long since I've posted my 1st af finally came the other day after what felt like forever! So I can finally join you ladies in ttc properly now!! :) Although after reading through the thread it looks like alot of you ladies already have your bfps so a huge congrats to all that have :) hopefully I will be joining you all very soon! :) did any of you use ovulation kits? I am tempted to buy some but have never used them before & I'm not 100% sure if they are worth buying or not? What brand do you reccomend if you did/do use them? xx


----------



## Bride2b

Camlet said:


> Hi everyone sorry it's been so long since I've posted my 1st af finally came the other day after what felt like forever! So I can finally join you ladies in ttc properly now!! :) Although after reading through the thread it looks like alot of you ladies already have your bfps so a huge congrats to all that have :) hopefully I will be joining you all very soon! :) did any of you use ovulation kits? I am tempted to buy some but have never used them before & I'm not 100% sure if they are worth buying or not? What brand do you reccomend if you did/do use them? xx

I use clear blue fertility monitor....personally I would use some sort of ovulation kit or opk. Then you know exactly when you ovulate. It toally takes the guess work out of ttc & you can time bd right. xx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Ahh Kmae :hugs: I found it hard when I was in that situation... stay strong hun. you'll have you bfp soon enough!
> 
> Lomelly, Nope didn't ring Dr's :nope: Nothing today. And I keep telling myself it isn't blood. It's my discharge and it isn't worrying me too much to be honest, I want to stay calm. Plus Im too scared of the truth :nope:
> 
> Congratulations FngrsCrossed!!! H&H9months :D :D
> 
> Stephanie - Ahh yeah I understand how you feel and what you mean, me and OH only wanted 3-4 children before our first loss, since the losses OH now wants about 7!!!
> 
> I know I keep thinking that too!! I think MS is starting to come as well, keep nearly throwing up after eating :wacko:
> It's so exciting for us! Got anything planned this week then?

XXXJESSXXX- wow jess your gunna be busy with 7!!! lol. thats great about the ms:happydance: i was always sick in the morning if i didnt eat something straight away and the only thing i could keep down was biscuits. nothing planned for this week, iv got another scan next monday because at my 20 week scan her head was low down and they couldnt get the info they wanted etc so im counting down to that. 6 more days lol. you?? xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - I believe that is MS ..well I count it as it anyway ;) Im still waiting to hear back from midwife or consultant and my scan date letter. Im sure it was a lot more sooner the first time :nope: xx

Blakesmom - :hugs: don't give up yet!!! 1. Could be a late implanter. 2. I never got anything on any tests until 14dpo anyway! Fx'd! xx

Kmae - haha I know it's funny isn't it :wacko: It keeps me from worrying as much though. I so hope you all get bfp's soon too!! xx

Welcome back Camlet - yaaay for you to be back on the TTC train. I didn't use OPK's, I judge just by my cervix ;) xx

Stephanie - Haha I know! Im not sure I want 7 to be honest!! I mean I really would LOVE it, but I think it can sometimes be unfair in the way of spending quality time with each. I'd prefer 4, as me and OH both are 1 of 5 so yeah. Are your family excited about your pregnancy? How many children would you like in total?
Ahh lucky for getting an extra scan :D :D Will you be posting pics? 
I know 7 weeks tomorrow is crazy! Nothing this week - praying I hear something back regarding midwives etc! xxx


----------



## B&LsMom

I guess it could be good if I am Preggers that hcg isn't thru the roof since my last pregnancy was a partial molar and one of the tale tale signs is higher than normal hcg levels.
Slight rise back up in temp this morning. Might try testing again on Friday...


----------



## lomelly

blakesmom don't worry about it, you can implant late, I did. I probably wouldn't have got a positive till like 13 dpo. Hope those temps keep rising!

seriously... been feeling more and more queasy.. woohoo!


----------



## Kmae

Blakesmom, so great that temps are back up. Temp watching during the ttw has got to be similar to how our DHs feel when their sports team is tied during the last few plays of Superbowl/ World cup (whatever they're into). :wacko:Really hoping you see a BFP soon!

Lomelly, sounds like your MS is coming on stronger and stronger- woohoo!:thumbup:


----------



## Camlet

Bride2b - I have looked at the cbfm but they are soo expensive! I'm tempted to try the digital ones that have the smiley face on them (can't remember what they are called atm! Lol) or I was tempted by just trying Internet cheapys but have my doubts that they are any good either!? xx

xxxjessxxx - I normaly check my cervix to! I truely believe that it really helped me get pregnant last time as I'd finally got the hang of it! lol but I was just considering using opk's just to confirm I was right about when I was oving & maybe improve my chances of timing it right a bit more as I really don't want to be trying how long it normally takes me! (my little boy wasnt planned but it took a year & a half to get pg with my daughter & just over a year with my last pregnancy!) xx


----------



## lomelly

I found that OPKs worked well for me, but I temped to confirm it


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - yaaay for feeling more sick!! I don't really today :nope: 

Blakesmom - When will you be testing again?

Camlet - yeah, I tried OPK's but gave up on CD12 :haha: I've just used my cervix, I did try my CM but that never helped either :dohh: Fx'd you get that BFP real soon!


----------



## debzie

Camlet I used to get my opks from home health uk they have a lower sensitivity and worked well for me. I used a cbfm this cycle but was dping a trial for clearblue so got it for nothing. I also.purchased one from boots that i intend on selling on ebay but will wait a while yet. 

Yeah for ms preggo ladies.

Blakesmom I think your chart is fab hopefully you will see two lines Friday.

Afm got my digital confirmation this afternoon tests are getting darker so i think this beanie is getting snug.


----------



## lomelly

hope she's getting nice and snug in there debzie :)

Don't worry about that Jess, I wasn't really sick on Monday but then I made up for it today. I still have a hard time believing this is morning sickness, never had this before in my life!! I keep telling myself it's something else...

Ya Camlet, I also used the CBFM and it worked great. I got a used one for 50 bucks, maybe you could get a used one?


----------



## girlinyork

Lomelly I hope you continue to wretch and heave :) in the nicest way possible x


----------



## lomelly

lol I hope so too! thanks x


----------



## Kmae

I have spent so much on OPKs over the last year, I should have just bought a CBFM a long time ago- just never knew it would take this long. I never thought of buying a used one- good idea!

I buy the OPK Internet cheapies, but they add up. I haven't been ovulating regularly so I never seemed to be able to catch my ov day, but last cycle I finally got a positive. I have some left over so I will use the rest I have this cycle. But I'll be on the lookout for a used CMFM!


----------



## B&LsMom

:sad2: AF arrived today--at least if the witch was going to show she did it early---Hello CD1


----------



## lomelly

sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

blakesmom said:


> :sad2: AF arrived today--at least if the witch was going to show she did it early---Hello CD1

:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Just popping by not read back but I can see I need to congratulate DEBZIE x woohoo so happy for you xxx praying this is your rainbow xxx

I'm back on the train hubby agreed he wants to try again too x so just waiting on first af to come although we dtd unprotected on sat an now a bit panicked about that but just trying not to stress an know what will be will be x

Hope everyone doing ok xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Bit of a shock to the system - just had a picture of a gorgeous newborn through from a wrong number...


----------



## lomelly

oh boy, that really sucks girlinyork :( what are the odds of that??


----------



## Kmae

girlinyork said:


> Bit of a shock to the system - just had a picture of a gorgeous newborn through from a wrong number...

That is strange odds! Soon enough you will be the ones planning on sending those pics!


----------



## Kmae

blakesmom said:


> :sad2: AF arrived today--at least if the witch was going to show she did it early---Hello CD1

Bummer!!!:cry:


----------



## Kmae

So, I have my HSG (aka dye test) tomorrow morning. I am kind-of freaking out about it- just really hope it is not too painful. My DH is in a training that day, and the parents are out of town so I will be driving myself. Can't wait to get this over with so I can finally see an RE.


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly - I believe that is MS ..well I count it as it anyway ;) Im still waiting to hear back from midwife or consultant and my scan date letter. Im sure it was a lot more sooner the first time :nope: xx
> 
> Blakesmom - :hugs: don't give up yet!!! 1. Could be a late implanter. 2. I never got anything on any tests until 14dpo anyway! Fx'd! xx
> 
> Kmae - haha I know it's funny isn't it :wacko: It keeps me from worrying as much though. I so hope you all get bfp's soon too!! xx
> 
> Welcome back Camlet - yaaay for you to be back on the TTC train. I didn't use OPK's, I judge just by my cervix ;) xx
> 
> Stephanie - Haha I know! Im not sure I want 7 to be honest!! I mean I really would LOVE it, but I think it can sometimes be unfair in the way of spending quality time with each. I'd prefer 4, as me and OH both are 1 of 5 so yeah. Are your family excited about your pregnancy? How many children would you like in total?
> Ahh lucky for getting an extra scan :D :D Will you be posting pics?
> I know 7 weeks tomorrow is crazy! Nothing this week - praying I hear something back regarding midwives etc! xxx

XXXJESSXXX - Regarding the midwife jess, mine is crap. I had to make my own appointment to see mine and they wouldnt let me make one until i was past 9 weeks i think i was 10 weeks when i had my first appointment which i thought sucked!! just pester them!! 4 is a nice number in total, id like 2 or 3, obvs this one is a girl so next one id like a boy lol but then because im only 21i know that i would get broody again so maybe 3 lol. ye my family are really excited, its my mom and dads first grandchild and my nans first great grandchild so they are all really excited. how about your family?? :hugs:

of course ill post some pics, hopefully she will be in the right posistion this. 
below is my pictures already, the first is 16 weeks, second 20 and third 12 :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks and 5 days.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 33









16 weeks and 3 days.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1









20 weeks.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lomelly

I freaking saw it!! I saw little beans heart beat on an ultrasound, the nice lady showed me everything!! Measuring right around track too, I almost started crying...


----------



## debzie

So sorry blakesmom that the witch showed. Really thought this was your month too. 

hi mrskg so glad yoyr back on the egg Chase. Fingers crossed fir you hun and thanks fir the congrats. 

I looked liads on ebay for cbfm they can go for as little as £30 over here. I think they are worth it. I never knew when to get one though because each cycle you think what if...

Lomelly i am over the moon for you. So glad all is well with your lil bean.
N
it much to report here. Except backache has started this always freaks me out a little. Hope its just ligaments stretching. Had really bad lower back trouble with both mmcs.


----------



## Islander

YAY!!!thrilled for you lomelly!


----------



## lomelly

Thanks ladies, DH and I had a good cry over it lol. Don't worry too much about back pains debzie I've had them too... But I understand how easy it is to worry about little one.. Can you get a scan soon??


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sorry to hear that blakesmom :hugs: Onwards and upwards :hugs:

Mrskg - woohooo for trying again :happydance:

Ahhh Lomelly Im so chuffed you got to see it!!!!!! Ahhh Im soooo happy for you!! Going to put up that ticker now then? ;)

Stephanie - Awww those pics are so cute!!! 2 or 3 is nice :D
So sweet to know it's the first, it will be my mums first grandchild too :D She's already brought it something :dohh:
My family don't really know at the moment as Im scared to tell too many but can't wait for soon! Will definitely get onto the midwifes if I haven't heard anything within a week. I heard back around 5-6 weeks with my first though :shrug: xxx


----------



## debzie

lomelly said:


> Thanks ladies, DH and I had a good cry over it lol. Don't worry too much about back pains debzie I've had them too... But I understand how easy it is to worry about little one.. Can you get a scan soon??

Have not heard back from my GP as yet going from my last pregnancy our EPU will not scan before 7 weeks unless an ectopic is suspected. So either way I have convinced myself I will not have a scan until then.


----------



## lomelly

Ya, I think I'm okay with a ticker now lol I was so scared.. I'm still floored by it all. You should definitely bug your midwife, making you wait this long is absurd!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lomelly how fantastic! Isn't it just the best feeling? Yorky, that must have knocked you for 6. However I believe.... It's a sign. It has to be.


----------



## Kmae

debzie said:


> lomelly said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, DH and I had a good cry over it lol. Don't worry too much about back pains debzie I've had them too... But I understand how easy it is to worry about little one.. Can you get a scan soon??
> 
> Have not heard back from my GP as yet going from my last pregnancy our EPU will not scan before 7 weeks unless an ectopic is suspected. So either way I have convinced myself I will not have a scan until then.Click to expand...


Loving the ticker!!!


----------



## lomelly

7 weeks is a good time to have a scan but I'm a bit biased lol. Shame they won't do an earlier one for you :( I'm sure little one is fine and getting very cozy! 
Thanks kmae! :flower:


----------



## B&LsMom

Yay for Tickers--and heartbeats on scans--This will probably be my last cycle before my due date--so I hope we have good luck for March!!


----------



## debzie

Thanks lomelly I will know better when the surgery gets in touch hopefully today if not monday. My midwife was lovely last time even saw me after the miscarriage and she said then to let her know as soon as I have had the pregnancy confirmed at the gps. 


Blakesmom I really do think that this cycle will be the one.


----------



## girlinyork

My OH has got some serious family problems. We're having to put TTC on hold for a couple of months *sadface*


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:-(


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - yayfor a ticke :D Still heard nothing yet :(
Hope everyone else is ok!!
Girlinyork - Im so sorry to hear that! Fx'd you get back to TTC asap!! xx


----------



## Kmae

Girlinyork, I hope things turn out well.

I'm going in for my Hysterosalpingogram (HSG) this morning- I'll let you know how it goes! Urggg...so nervous!


----------



## B&LsMom

girlinyork said:


> My OH has got some serious family problems. We're having to put TTC on hold for a couple of months *sadface*

You had such a great looking chart last month too--so sorry things are being put on hold but hopefully the break will give you plenty of time to work thru whatever is going on :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

Kmae---Good luck today. It seems like the ladies I have known on here to go thru the hsg have been really split on who thought it was easy breezy and those that had a painful experience with it--but almost EVERYONE has seemed to have results of a BFP within a few months after as things are nice and clear : )


----------



## xxxjessxxx

GL kmae :hugs: xx


----------



## girlinyork

GL Kmae :)
I was talking with OH about which precautions he wants to take in the meantime and he's said "just spermicide." As we got pg last time with a diaphragm and spermicide I'm assuming he's deliberately overlooking the ineffectiveness of it so I'm not going to say anything *whistles*


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kmae

LOL, girlinyork...if its meant to be it will be!:winkwink:

So, I am back from getting my HSG. I'm not going to say it was easy breezy- but it wasn't that horrible either. Just some toe curling cramping for 2 minutes- then it was over. The radiologist said that my tubes are clear, open and normal!!! :happydance: 

Blakesmom, that is good to hear- now, hopefully I ovulate this month- if not I'll be making an appointment with the RE to induce it.


----------



## B&LsMom

Glad it wasn't too bad---Come on eggy you have a clear path now!!!


----------



## lomelly

Good to hear that Kmae, glad it didn't hurt a lot.

I agree, if it was meant to be it will be girlinyork! maybe the spermicide can't block it all? :haha:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Girlinyork - f'xd this is the one that is meant to be :hugs:
Kmae - great to hear it wasn't that bad, let's hope you get your sticky bfp soon!!!


----------



## debzie

Kmae so glad it was not too bad and great news on the results. A girl at work just got her bfp the same cycle as her hsg. Fingers crossed.

Girlinyork let's hope it happens again for you.


----------



## girlinyork

My temp shot up today! I measured twice to make sure and it has. I didn't measure yesterday though which is so annoying. I didn't see the point because I never ov this early *doh* I hope I o'd on CD10 because we BD'd on CD8. Let's hope my temps stay high :)


----------



## butterfly00

I ovulated way early this month on CD 13 (avg before mc 15-17, avg after 17-20). I didn't convince DH to BD on on CD 12 since it was early and he didn't feel well, but we did BD on 13. (He's not as interested in CM as I am!) 

Now 13 dpo and have had some mild nausea on and off since yesterday and really really sore boobs. I feel just like last time. Temps are still up, and they typically drop 1-2 days before AF. BUT :bfn: this morning. I know it's possible still, but FRER gave me my positive 11 dpo last time. My rational side knows every pregnancy is different and there's still a (small) chance. My irrational side is stuck between lost hope and worrying that if I am pregnant, something is wrong. Sitting in tears right now because I'm so frustrated. My due date is in a week. I feel like something is wrong with my body and i wish the doctors didnt' make you wait so long to get worked up.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ouou Girlinyork!! That's such good news!! :D :D fx'd you get your bfp this cycle :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Butterfly00 - that all sounds hopeful :hugs:
What does your instinct say? I can tell when Im pregnant just by feeling it.
If you are pregnant and your symptoms are similar that doesn't mean anything is wrong hunny, so don't be thinking that.
I never get BFP's until 14dpo. 
I so hope this will be it for you - baby dust your way :dust: :dust:

ps. maybe you sitting in tears is also another positive symptom? ;)


----------



## butterfly00

Thanks Jess. I don't want to wake DH up and needed to vent a little. Trying not to stress too much becasue I know that doesn't help anything!!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

That's ok hun :hugs:
Vent all you like-this is another reason why we have this thread!
It sounds like you know your body is definitely doing something different, and I remember feeling like that and it would put my head in such a mess because you just want to know!
When do you plan to test again? xx


----------



## butterfly00

I am starting to get the return of veins all over my chest as well. My body is definitely different this month. I think I will see what my temps do. If they stay up tomorrow, I will be tempted to test tomorrow, but I might try to hold out until Monday.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ouou it all sounds so hopeful for you!!! Fx'd this IS it!! :dust: xx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Sorry to hear that blakesmom :hugs: Onwards and upwards :hugs:
> 
> Mrskg - woohooo for trying again :happydance:
> 
> Ahhh Lomelly Im so chuffed you got to see it!!!!!! Ahhh Im soooo happy for you!! Going to put up that ticker now then? ;)
> 
> Stephanie - Awww those pics are so cute!!! 2 or 3 is nice :D
> So sweet to know it's the first, it will be my mums first grandchild too :D She's already brought it something :dohh:
> My family don't really know at the moment as Im scared to tell too many but can't wait for soon! Will definitely get onto the midwifes if I haven't heard anything within a week. I heard back around 5-6 weeks with my first though :shrug: xxx

XXXJESSXXX - aw thats so cute of your mom, what has she brought? i didnt tell the rest of my family until i was 13 weeks even then it felt too soon lol. I really dont know with midwives etc, i saw different midwives everytime iv gone to my appointments, last time when i had the mc i was at a different doctors so maybe they are all different. :shrug: how are you feeling? anymore symptoms?? xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - Ahh thanks :) If I don't hear anything by 8 weeks then Im going to ring :D
My mum brought this >>> https://images.thatcuteage.com/photos/jellycat-Hoot-Owl-Musical-Pull_lg.jpg <<< It's musical :) I love it, but she spent 17.50 on it!! I don't want to sound tight but theres no way I'd spend that much on it! But it's a lovely gift :D I love it :D
Well I feel nauseous but then it goes, I can't help but worry about so much but I keep trying to tell myself there's nothing proving somethings wrong so Im sure everythings ok.
OH offered to pay for a private scan which was sweet :)
How about you? How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## Kmae

debzie said:


> Kmae so glad it was not too bad and great news on the results. A girl at work just got her bfp the same cycle as her hsg. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Girlinyork let's hope it happens again for you.

Oh Debzie I really hope so! I plan on starting OPKs today since I'm on cd 11. I feel optimistic!


----------



## Kmae

Butterfly00, It sounds like your body is leaning towards a BFP this month- I have my f'xd for you! I know what you mean about the drs taking their sweet time, you really have to advocate for yourself to get things done. But most docs want to oil a squeaky wheel- so squeak away!

Jess, it sounds like you are doing well- when will you be having your next scan?


----------



## lomelly

Woo hoo for OH paying for a private scan Jess! How lovely of him!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks ladies,
Well even though he's offered I've refused. 
I know it probably sounds crazy of me but I know I can get one without having to pay for it, Im just trying to wait it out as long as possible.
I've said Im going to wait until Wednesday (when I'll be 8 weeks) and then if I've heard nothing from anyone Im going to phone up people. DO I ring my Dr's and tell them I haven't heard anything though or do I try finding numbers to phone instead?
Hope your all ok :hugs: xx


----------



## butterfly00

Last night a had a few drops of blood in the toilet and bright red when wiping. Only a few drops on the pad and it's all dark brown when I wipe now (tmi) sorry. Temp is still up this morning. Playing the waiting game a little more, but the bright red has me concerned.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

butterfly - what is AF usually like? All the bright red would mean is it's active bleeding it isn't a real cause for concern hun :hugs:
Have you taken a test since? xx


----------



## butterfly00

I usually spot a day or 2 first, but brown. When it starts, it gets heavy pretty fast. My temps always drop day before or day of. I thought active bleeding was a sign of af. Anyhow used last test yesterday and bought more today. So if everything stays the same, I'll test tomorrow. I'm past my average lp, but it's gradually been increasing from 11 days to 14 at highest. Not sure if it was my body normalizing or my vit d levels rising with supplements. I was found to be deficient at my 8 week check up and was put on a replacement program. Thanks for all the encouragement!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ouou well it sounds something is definitely different! Especially your temp!! Fx'd!
Can't wait for your next test! xx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - Ahh thanks :) If I don't hear anything by 8 weeks then Im going to ring :D
> My mum brought this >>> https://images.thatcuteage.com/photos/jellycat-Hoot-Owl-Musical-Pull_lg.jpg <<< It's musical :) I love it, but she spent 17.50 on it!! I don't want to sound tight but theres no way I'd spend that much on it! But it's a lovely gift :D I love it :D
> Well I feel nauseous but then it goes, I can't help but worry about so much but I keep trying to tell myself there's nothing proving somethings wrong so Im sure everythings ok.
> OH offered to pay for a private scan which was sweet :)
> How about you? How are you feeling? xxx

Aw jess that present is sooooooooooo cute :) i havent got any of those yet but im with you with prices etc, baby toys can be really expensive. I was the same about 7 weeks, if i felt fine i would start to worry lol. i think its just pregnancy, im still worrying, im currently lying on my bed drinking cold orange to get this to move, i swear the first trimest you worry about the big M word, the second trimester you become obessed with worrying over movements, IT NEVER ENDS!!!!:dohh: Aw thats so sweet, i wish my oh would pay for a private scan for me, i paid for the one i had. I am going to have a private growth scan at 34 weeks that is purely because the cut of point for a 4d scan is 32 weeks and i wont have the money by then, but its my bday when im 34 weeks so ill use my bday money for a growth scan just to reassure me. Im feeling ok, i feel like im in limbo now, i dont have any symptoms, im just feeling movement thats it, got my scan tomorow which im nervous about but scared. eeeekkk lol xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

> Aw jess that present is sooooooooooo cute :) i havent got any of those yet but im with you with prices etc, baby toys can be really expensive. I was the same about 7 weeks, if i felt fine i would start to worry lol. i think its just pregnancy, im still worrying, im currently lying on my bed drinking cold orange to get this to move, i swear the first trimest you worry about the big M word, the second trimester you become obessed with worrying over movements, IT NEVER ENDS!!!!:dohh: Aw thats so sweet, i wish my oh would pay for a private scan for me, i paid for the one i had. I am going to have a private growth scan at 34 weeks that is purely because the cut of point for a 4d scan is 32 weeks and i wont have the money by then, but its my bday when im 34 weeks so ill use my bday money for a growth scan just to reassure me. Im feeling ok, i feel like im in limbo now, i dont have any symptoms, im just feeling movement thats it, got my scan tomorow which im nervous about but scared. eeeekkk lol xxx

Thanks :) When I was a baby everyone thought I looked like an owl because I had huge blue eyes lol, since then I've liked owls :)
Bless, when does she most often move then?
My mum said she used to worry but she'd tell herself each baby is different and they have their quiet days lol... mmm I really fancy orange juice now :dohh:
So exciting about the scan!!!!! Can't wait to see pics!
Bless scan at 34 weeks will be good! Is it still in 4D though? xxx


----------



## Kmae

stephanie1990, GL with the scan. It would be awesome if you can post the pics!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Stephanie, the worrying never stops once they are born either! Parenthood is just one massive worry from day one, even without the crap we have all had to deal with on top of everthing else! I wish I had relaxed more during my first pregnancy as I will never be able to again.


----------



## Mrskg

Well ladies I've unexpectedly found myself in tww x we dtd last sat unprotected as I assumed like my other losses af would arrive on time x expected it around 21st x still nothing I know it can take a while for af to appear so I could be getting my hopes up for nothing x had a raging headache all day some lower backache an twinges so obviously ive convinced myself its implantation lol had them all before my bfp's but also af signs so just a waiting game I suppose xx

Jess can you change my due date to my most recent loss is was 26th august ta x

Hope you ladies are all doing well xxx


----------



## lomelly

Good idea Jess, hold out as long as you can! I would call drs next week if you haven't heard, I mean that's a really long wait. How's the morning sickness coming?
Nothing new for me, nausea is really bad for one day then it's very little the next day. Is this common? The only thing that's never changed is that when I get up in the middle of the night to pee I totally feel like I'm gonna puke when I get back into bed... Weird..
Gl mrskg, you never know what will happen xx


----------



## jessy1101

Hey everybody!! Just wanted to say i finaly got my amazing BFP today!! And my first due date is March 12th sooooo thankfully it all worked out in the end!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats Jessy--I hope I can make it before mine too!! April 1st will be here soon : /


----------



## Kmae

Mrskg, f'xed for you! When will you start testing? Is your HCG levels back to negative?

Jessy1101, congrats. H&H 9 months.

Blakesmom, just got me thinking, mine is getting close too- April 13th. Please, please, please, give us a BFP by then!


----------



## amotherslove

add me? :D and i'm trying to get pg before may 14th 2012<3


----------



## heavyheart

Hi ladies i just wanted to pop in and see how you are all doing, i see there are many new faces and many bfp's i feel like ive missed everything!!

congrats on the bfps xxxjessxxx i see you are one of those :happydance: i hope everything is going great for you :hugs:

Hi to everyone else and best of luck on catching those eggs!!! xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mrskg-of course I can hunny :hugs: Hope your doing ok, when will you test? xx

Lomelly-well my MS is pretty much non existent again. Trying not to think too much about :nope: Hoping I get my letter for scan date this week...fx'd! How are you xx

Jessy1101-Yaaaaaay!!! Congratulations!!! H&H 9 months hunny :happydance: xx

Blakesmom-sending lots of baby dust your way! :dust: :dust: xx

Welcome amotherslove-sorry for your loss... fx'd you get that BFP soon!!! :D xx

Thanks Heavyheart!! Can't believe your 20 weeks already!! GOne so fast! xx


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats jessy xxx

Wow half way there already heavyheart I'm so happy for you xxx

Kmae yeah I tested a week after mc an got neg so taking it levels went down quickly x 

I had ewcm on 12th but also on 18th x if in had ov'd on 12 af would have been here by now x if I ov'd around 18th that's when we dtd unprotected x Id like to wait till fri to test but know I'll prob not hold out that long so will prob test on wed x got some symptoms but I know from experience I can't trust my body so just a waiting game x I'm trying to remind myself chances are slim though so I'm not getting my hopes up for nothing xxx


----------



## butterfly00

Congrats jessy and fingers x for mrskg

A motherslove I'm sorry for your loss. We found out 11:6, but I mc naturally on 12:2 waiting for the d+c. Baby dust your way.

Temps still up this am, but :bfn: cramps are getting worse too, so I'm pretty sure I'm out for getting my positive before our due date :-/

For chart stalkers: My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Bride2b

So tww wait for me, I've been away from bnb for a week as I was driving myself nuts! I managed to stay quite relaxed while away, and even ov'd! woop woop.
Hope all are ok?x


----------



## Mrskg

Got everything crossed for you bride2b xx I've also been on a wee break think it's good to take a step back sometimes xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Butterfly sorry you don't think you'll get bfp before due date :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Mrskg said:


> Got everything crossed for you bride2b xx I've also been on a wee break think it's good to take a step back sometimes xxx

Ah thanks, I feel a bit out of touch with who is on here now & its only been a week! It did me the world of good being away. I need to step back a bit and not get obsessed! x


----------



## Mrskg

Lol I'm one of the old skool been back an forth so much there's a lot of newbies to me too x so hard not to get obsessed I was doing well till i realised I was in the dreaded tww by mistake xx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Aw jess that present is sooooooooooo cute :) i havent got any of those yet but im with you with prices etc, baby toys can be really expensive. I was the same about 7 weeks, if i felt fine i would start to worry lol. i think its just pregnancy, im still worrying, im currently lying on my bed drinking cold orange to get this to move, i swear the first trimest you worry about the big M word, the second trimester you become obessed with worrying over movements, IT NEVER ENDS!!!!:dohh: Aw thats so sweet, i wish my oh would pay for a private scan for me, i paid for the one i had. I am going to have a private growth scan at 34 weeks that is purely because the cut of point for a 4d scan is 32 weeks and i wont have the money by then, but its my bday when im 34 weeks so ill use my bday money for a growth scan just to reassure me. Im feeling ok, i feel like im in limbo now, i dont have any symptoms, im just feeling movement thats it, got my scan tomorow which im nervous about but scared. eeeekkk lol xxx
> 
> Thanks :) When I was a baby everyone thought I looked like an owl because I had huge blue eyes lol, since then I've liked owls :)
> Bless, when does she most often move then?
> My mum said she used to worry but she'd tell herself each baby is different and they have their quiet days lol... mmm I really fancy orange juice now :dohh:
> So exciting about the scan!!!!! Can't wait to see pics!
> Bless scan at 34 weeks will be good! Is it still in 4D though? xxxClick to expand...

XXXJESSXXX aw thats so cute you looked liked an owl lol. I kinda looked like dora the explorer
but a very pale verson lol. we she tends to move quite often at night, and when im just leaning back and relaxing, i love it, if it was up to me, id have her moving all the time. My mom was the same, she NEVER felt me move when she was having me, it might explain why im so laid back lol. 

My scan was quite a blur, i didnt get a pic :cry: as i passed out when i got in there and threw up when i cam round :nope: i felt really bad but i know what it was, i drank 2 litres of orange juice before i went there which made me feel funny then i got in a taxi to the hospital and i suffer really bad with car sickness. so my scan was a blur, but baby is fine and healthy and they got all the info they needed. they even told me she has got a chubby belly lol. 

well at the 34 week scan, it isnt really 4d, but they do give you a 4d preview so id still get a pic. so i think it will be worth it. How you feeling? how you holding up? xxx


----------



## lomelly

I think I figured it out... I get more sick whenever I let myself get too hungry. I was hungry in the middle of the night, went to get up to pee, almost puked when I finally got back to bed. Yesterday I couldn't eat much but soup and crackers, and went to dinner to have my favourite app and dish. Could barely stomach that, felt like puking the whole time but forced myself to eat. Felt kind of better after. How weird is this???
How's your MS, Jess? And how is everyone doing in their cycles?


----------



## Kmae

Hi Lomelly, I've heard that women get the worst MS when they let themselves get too hungry. Kindof strange that our bodies want to make us throw-up when pregnant- weird way to react to pregnancy but at the same time kind of nice to know things are happening!

Currently, I am waiting to ovulate. I am on cd 14 but never know when/if it is going to happen. So far, only BFN OPKs. Last month I ov'd on cd 24 so hoping I ov sooner this month...only time will tell!


----------



## Kmae

Kmae said:


> Hi Lomelly, I've heard that women get the worst MS when they let themselves get too hungry. Kindof strange that our bodies want to make us throw-up when pregnant- weird way to react to pregnancy but at the same time kind of nice to know things are happening!
> 
> Currently, I am waiting to ovulate. I am on cd 14 but never know when/if it is going to happen. So far, only BFN OPKs. Last month I ov'd on cd 24 so hoping I ov sooner this month...only time will tell!

Woops...I meant I ov'd on cd 27...


----------



## debzie

Lomelly oh is a fitness freak and takes protien shakes etc. He informed me that he has read that if you are suffering from ms then your body needs protein and suggested that if and when i get it i should use his breakfast shakes. Think I will have to google this first. 

Kmae i hope you have a shorter cycle. 

Afm I caught a nasty flu bug from dd temp spiked to 101.6 eventually broke at 4 am. So i feel pants today. Have been ordered to rest. So laid on the couch.


----------



## auntylolo

Can you please add me onto the bfp list:blush: I tested this morning and confirmed it just now. We are absolutely over the moon:cloud9: :dust: to everyone xx


----------



## lilblossom

auntylolo said:


> Can you please add me onto the bfp list:blush: I tested this morning and confirmed it just now. We are absolutely over the moon:cloud9: :dust: to everyone xx

congratulations on your :bfp: whoo hoooo


----------



## debzie

auntylolo said:


> Can you please add me onto the bfp list:blush: I tested this morning and confirmed it just now. We are absolutely over the moon:cloud9: :dust: to everyone xx

Big congrats aunty Lou.


----------



## Mrskg

Well looks like first af on way x don't feel as bad as I thought I would an least i won't have to look at bfn's over the next few days x


----------



## Bride2b

Lomelly - yes that horrible sick feeling subsides when you eat more. I was constantly grazing on food when I was pg, it was horrible as I felt I had to eat every 1/2 to hour. Some days I just had to eat non stop to keep it at bay a bit. I think mine passed at 13 weeks.

Congrats again auntylolo!

I'm 3 dpo, its been exactly 3 months since my loss & my due date is rapidly approaching. I hope I get a bfp soon too!!x


----------



## lomelly

Congrats aunty! Happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## lomelly

And thanks for advice ladies :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hi ladies - gosh theres too much to catch up on :dohh: But I hope your all doing fab and keeping strong like I know you ladies are!

Stephanie - Haha Im very pale too :blush:
So sorry to hear you didn't get a picture! Fx'd you get a lovely 4D pic at 34 weeks :happydance: Doesn't sound good that you fainted! You feel better now? :hugs:
Im good, can't believe Im 8 weeks today! Waiting out for the postman lol! xx

Lomelly - MS doesn't seem to be existent, I do feel nauseous for about 2-3minutes and then it goes. Struggle to eat some things though. How are you apart from that? xx

Congratulations Auntylolo! ANother BFP!!! 2012 is definitely everyones year! H&H 9 months hunny xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ps.Auntylolo Im soooooooooooooooooo sorry - I went to go change your bfp and couldn't see you oon the list :blush: :blush: Im so sorry :hugs: When was your previous due date? xxx


----------



## hanfromman

Hi guys, 
I haven't read the whole thread obviously (!) so don't really know what's going on in it, but just thought I'd join you:thumbup:
I had a miscarriage last September. We found out at the 12 week scan that the baby had stopped developing at 4-5 weeks. We were told a due date of 24th March 2012 by the doctor, although I have irregular periods and obviously without a scan this would not have been accurate. However it's the only date we were ever given:cry:
:witch: got me today, so I have one more cycle left to get my BFP before or around my due date. For various reasons we couldn't start trying again until the start of January so we've only had two cycles so far! Obviously this is no time at all and I'm not worried that we haven't conceived yet, but I really wanna be pregnant by the due date and at the moment I just feel so angry because we shouldn't even be in this position - we should be preparing for the arrival of our baby, in a matter of weeks:cry:

Anyway, lots of baby dust to everyone!! Hopefully March will be a lucky month!


----------



## auntylolo

xxxjessxxx said:


> Ps.Auntylolo Im soooooooooooooooooo sorry - I went to go change your bfp and couldn't see you oon the list :blush: :blush: Im so sorry :hugs: When was your previous due date? xxx

It was June 19th xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

hanfromman - Im sorry for your loss hun :hugs:
Yes this thread would take forever to read through!
We're all about supporting eachother through the ups and downs of everything, the women still TTC can help and support everyone, as well as the BFP'ers hopefully giving you hope and help too :hugs:
I hope your coping ok. Going past the due date is a very hard moment and that after too, but we do find the strength to carry on :hugs: Xx


----------



## Mrskg

Sorry aunty loo I was so caught up in af arriving I didn't congratulate you soooo......

Woohoo congrats aunty loo xxxx

Sorry for your loss hanfromman xxx

Happy 8weeks jess xxx

Happy 8weeks yesterday lomelly xxxx


----------



## lomelly

Thank you xx


----------



## debzie

welcome hanfromman so sorry for your loss but hope your journey to your next bfp helps you heal as it has for many of us.

MrsKG so sorry the witch got you fresh cycle lets hope you catch a super sticky one this cycle. 

Happy raspberries Jess and Lomelly.


----------



## Kmae

Congrats aunty loo; it is very inspiring when someone else on here gets BFP- gives me hope. 

Sorry for your loss hanfromman, I hope you find the support you are looking for here. 

Okay, so random question. What brand bbt thermometer do you use? I have two of them and they both give vastly different temps (even when I stick them in opposite sides of my mouth at the same time). The one from Wallgreens always gives me the same numbers (which makes my temps look flat). The other one gives me much higher temps. Anyway...kind of frustrating. Just thought I would see which ones you all are using and how you like it.


----------



## debzie

FF suggests that you use the same thermometer throughout a single cycle as changing it half way through can cause problems. Then again flat temps are also not good. How far away from ov are you because thats all you are temping for the shift if it is more than 3-5 days away changing your thermometer will not make much difference. If you are a chart overlaying freak like I was it may make a bit of difference though.


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Hi ladies - gosh theres too much to catch up on :dohh: But I hope your all doing fab and keeping strong like I know you ladies are!
> 
> Stephanie - Haha Im very pale too :blush:
> So sorry to hear you didn't get a picture! Fx'd you get a lovely 4D pic at 34 weeks :happydance: Doesn't sound good that you fainted! You feel better now? :hugs:
> Im good, can't believe Im 8 weeks today! Waiting out for the postman lol! xx
> 
> Lomelly - MS doesn't seem to be existent, I do feel nauseous for about 2-3minutes and then it goes. Struggle to eat some things though. How are you apart from that? xx
> 
> Congratulations Auntylolo! ANother BFP!!! 2012 is definitely everyones year! H&H 9 months hunny xx

xxx jessxxx - Wow i cant beleive your 8 weeks!! :thumbup: that has gone so quick. yea i feel alot better now, its when i get hot, its like my body cant stand it lol. you having any other sympoms apart from the occasional nausea?? xxx


----------



## Kmae

debzie said:


> FF suggests that you use the same thermometer throughout a single cycle as changing it half way through can cause problems. Then again flat temps are also not good. How far away from ov are you because thats all you are temping for the shift if it is more than 3-5 days away changing your thermometer will not make much difference. If you are a chart overlaying freak like I was it may make a bit of difference though.

I haven't changed the temperature I use (yet!) but thought it was strange to get so many flat temps. I temped mid-day just to see if it went up, and it did- I just don't know what to think. I am on cd15 but have no idea when I'll ov since my cycles have been super irregular. These flat temps are just bugging me.


----------



## lomelly

I'm doing okay Jess, you're lucky that you don't have any MS! Mine has been easing off for the last few days. Any news on the scan?

Kmae I use a brand called "Life" brand from a drug store here in Canada. Flat temps don't sound good, maybe try using the other one??


----------



## B&LsMom

hanfromman said:


> Hi guys,
> I haven't read the whole thread obviously (!) so don't really know what's going on in it, but just thought I'd join you:thumbup:
> I had a miscarriage last September. We found out at the 12 week scan that the baby had stopped developing at 4-5 weeks. We were told a due date of 24th March 2012 by the doctor, although I have irregular periods and obviously without a scan this would not have been accurate. However it's the only date we were ever given:cry:
> :witch: got me today, so I have one more cycle left to get my BFP before or around my due date. For various reasons we couldn't start trying again until the start of January so we've only had two cycles so far! Obviously this is no time at all and I'm not worried that we haven't conceived yet, but I really wanna be pregnant by the due date and at the moment I just feel so angry because we shouldn't even be in this position - we should be preparing for the arrival of our baby, in a matter of weeks:cry:
> 
> Anyway, lots of baby dust to everyone!! Hopefully March will be a lucky month!


I still don't have the "proper" ok from my Dr. to TTC again but I'm doing it anyways LOL. My d&c was September 21st and Due Date would have been April 1st. Good luck on a March BFP!!!


----------



## lemondrops

If I don't get my BFP this cycle, I only have one more before my expected due date :(


----------



## Kmae

lemondrops said:


> If I don't get my BFP this cycle, I only have one more before my expected due date :(

I'm in the same boat. Hoping for tons of March BFPs!


----------



## B&LsMom

Bring on the December babies (ok they could also be late November babies)!!


----------



## Bride2b

I Got peak readings on CD18 &19, on CD18 I had major O pains. Up until today FF had crosshairs on CD18, but today its changed to CD 20 (so after my peak). I would probably agree that I O'd cd18 or 19 as this is when my peaks occurred and the O pains. I just want to know what is more reliable FF or CBFM?

If you click on my ticker it will take you to my chart. Even if I did o on cd 18 there are three sustained rises above the cover line (that would be placed) ....so why has it moved?

Any advice would be really great! I have just posted this as a new thread on the ttc forums but I dont always find people are as experienced or as helpful there! I know some of you may have used cbfm in the past xx Thank you xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Sorry bride to be I don't know anything about charting xxx

2 stories I read today x beyond belief!

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepa...762/Slaughter-newborn-kids-say-academics.html

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/parenting/3823849/Ban-on-telling-mums-babys-sex.html


----------



## debzie

Bride i had real problems with my temps as i must have a second surge of estrogen after ov which is fairly common. This would cause ff to change my ov day up to three times and was giving me varying leuteal length. When I changed all my settings to opk I got the same consistant lp. So. in my personal opinion I would go with cbfm second peak as ov day if not the day after hun. I stopped temping in the end.


----------



## auntylolo

Gemma I would switch the detection method to FAM, as the same thing happened to me and I asked for help, one of the charting experts on there switched it for me and said it looked more "right" to have my o date where it had been originally xx


----------



## Kmae

Bride2b said:


> I Got peak readings on CD18 &19, on CD18 I had major O pains. Up until today FF had crosshairs on CD18, but today its changed to CD 20 (so after my peak). I would probably agree that I O'd cd18 or 19 as this is when my peaks occurred and the O pains. I just want to know what is more reliable FF or CBFM?
> 
> If you click on my ticker it will take you to my chart. Even if I did o on cd 18 there are three sustained rises above the cover line (that would be placed) ....so why has it moved?
> 
> Any advice would be really great! I have just posted this as a new thread on the ttc forums but I dont always find people are as experienced or as helpful there! I know some of you may have used cbfm in the past xx Thank you xxx

I don't use a CBFM. However, by looking at your chart and when you BD'd- looks like you have a good chance of getting a BFP this month either way!


----------



## Bride2b

Thanks ladies, I'll see what happens and if I can change the detection method, if not I'll override FF I think!

Hopefully either way we bd at about the right time...I wanted to bd on the highs but that was taken out of my hands as oh had a bad day on the first high, then the second we were at a party til late, then the next day a peak sprung up on me!! Keeping my fingers crossed! x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Antelope!!!!! Congrats on the bfp!!!!
Debzie how are you feeling?


----------



## confusedprego

i haven't checked in on here in a long time but just wanted to see how everyone is doing! Jess - I see your pregnant, so exciting!! have you had a scan yet?? I hope you're feeling great about this one!


----------



## B&LsMom

Bride2b said:


> Thanks ladies, I'll see what happens and if I can change the detection method, if not I'll override FF I think!
> 
> Hopefully either way we bd at about the right time...I wanted to bd on the highs but that was taken out of my hands as oh had a bad day on the first high, then the second we were at a party til late, then the next day a peak sprung up on me!! Keeping my fingers crossed! x

I did a override on my FF chart last month as the same thing happened to me. It switched me from Ov on CD18 to CD20 and also changes from solid crosshairs to dashed and then raised my cover line--I would go by the CBFM!


----------



## debzie

Mrs Miggins said:


> Antelope!!!!! Congrats on the bfp!!!!
> Debzie how are you feeling?

hi Mrs miggs I'm doing fine to be honest i have hardley any symptoms which i am pleased about in a way as with both my mmcs I had loads from constant nausea to.dizzyness. so far so good. Just waiting for next wed for my gp appt and se if she will refer me to epau. How are you hun?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ok thanks apart from having no voice and being in the last week of the 2ww- stress!! AF due on Monday.


----------



## Bride2b

blakesmom said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, I'll see what happens and if I can change the detection method, if not I'll override FF I think!
> 
> Hopefully either way we bd at about the right time...I wanted to bd on the highs but that was taken out of my hands as oh had a bad day on the first high, then the second we were at a party til late, then the next day a peak sprung up on me!! Keeping my fingers crossed! x
> 
> I did a override on my FF chart last month as the same thing happened to me. It switched me from Ov on CD18 to CD20 and also changes from solid crosshairs to dashed and then raised my cover line--I would go by the CBFM!Click to expand...

Ah thanks ladies, I changed the settings to FAM & it still gave me an O date of cd20 rather than the original cd18, then I changed it to fertility monitor & it still gave me cd20. I know the cbfm shows a peak somewhere between 24-36 hours before O takes place so maybe I did O on cd20. I also should have taken my own advice & BD on the high day after peak (which looks like when I O'd now) but OH was annoyingly miserable/tired/stressed at O time & was kind of reluctant to bd I think - which is very unlike him! I will not take any crap next month though & tell him we are bding!!!!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hope you ladies are holding up and not letting AF get the better of you - :dust: dust to you all :hugs:
Thanks Mrskg and Debzie for the happy wishes :hugs: It's appreciated.
Stephanie - that's one thing I hate is getting really hot :nope: Do you get it alot then?
Erm Im getting bad backs, tender breasts, I don't feel like eating certain things and all I want is crisps and McDonalds chips!! :haha: Did you have any cravings? Oh my, 24 weeks today! Congrats! 
Lomelly - good to hear your holding up :thumbup: You actually been sick yet then? I felt sick this morning but I think it was because I was hungry :dohh: What other symptoms you experiencing? 
Confusedprego - yep Im pregnant :D No not yet, still waiting for a letter, Im entitled for a reassurance scan but scared to haveone lol, trying to wait it out! How are you doing?
MrsMiggs hope you get your voice back!!


----------



## confusedprego

Aw everything is going to be great hun! I'll keep checking in on ya and see how it goes :) 

I'm doing great...we are having a boy and all looks great so far :) I have my 20 week scan on Wednesday...time is flying!


----------



## lomelly

I haven't actually threw up yet, but there are times when I've been really close. I have a pretty strong stomach so it takes a lot to make me yak lol. I woke up in the middle of the night to pee and felt queasy when I came to lay back down which hasn't happened in a few days. I think it's because I was hungry. I also find I can't eat a whole lot at once. I have sore and big bbs :haha: and am bloated and constipated! How are you doing?? Any symptoms??


----------



## butterfly00

Kmae said:


> lemondrops said:
> 
> 
> If I don't get my BFP this cycle, I only have one more before my expected due date :(
> 
> I'm in the same boat. Hoping for tons of March BFPs!Click to expand...

I'm with you both on this one. After an LP that was 3-4 days longer than normal and all the signs I had last time, :witch: got me on Wed. I'm pretty sure this may have been a CP given the clotting, elevated temps even when AF started, and the longer LP. Sigh. A newborn at Christmas would be rather nice.....

Today is my due date and I'm feeling really bummed :cry: Trying to think positive for March. 

FIngers x for all of us still trying and happy wishes to those who have gotten the BFP again


----------



## B&LsMom

Less than a month until my due date and I'm sure it will be a hard day. Thinking of you today butterfly :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: for butterfly xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:hugs: butterfly. It gets easier after this.xx


----------



## butterfly00

Thanks everyone. Trying to stay optimistic


----------



## lomelly

I'm sure there are lots of BFPs for all the lovely ladies in here (and soon!) :hugs:


----------



## RomaTomato

I did not get a BFP before my would-HAVE-been due date
:(


----------



## debzie

Butterfly I agree with mrs migg I felt a sense of closure after my due date. Thinking of you hun. 

I got my bfp the month after my due date fingers crossed for all you ladies.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

ConfusedPrego-ahhh how sweet!! congrats on having a boy :cloud9: You'll have to show us your pic!! :D :hugs:

Lomelly - ahh kind of makes me feel better the fact we both haven't thrown up yet :) I've heaved a few times but it stays down lol. Im either constipated or the complete other!! :blush: My boobs are tender and heavier. Im more thirsty too lol. When's your next appointment or important thing coming up?

Butterfly - I hope your ok :hugs: My thoughts are with you

Romatomato - hugs to you too hun, many of us haven't but it still doesn't mean we can't get that BFP! Maybe we're more likely to after as we don't have the stress of wanting to get that BFP before our due dates :hugs:


----------



## lomelly

I finally got in with an obgyn on march 22nd, hope he gives me an ultrasound!! I also have an appt with my family dr march 15th, not even sure what they'll do lol. I am way too good at not puking, just close calls. I pee a lot more, and I'm the same as you, constipated or the opposite!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ouou exciting!! F'xd he does :D
It's good to know your the same gives me comfort lol, as Im beginning to worry alot now :nope: It may sound like a silly question, but do you actally 'feel' pregnant? xx


----------



## lilblossom

With my first pregnancy which resulted in my healthy 18 year old daughter, I had morning sickness alot but never heaved except when I got a stomach flu :)


----------



## lomelly

Most days I don't, I just feel kinda blah...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

With my first pregnancy that resulted in my beautiful daughter I never had any sickness at all. I had diarrhoea quite a bit in early pregnancy but other than that I didn't have that many symptoms.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Mrs Miggens and Lilblossom that's nice and reassuring, I only seem to heave if Im eating something not nice :/


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Hope you ladies are holding up and not letting AF get the better of you - :dust: dust to you all :hugs:
> Thanks Mrskg and Debzie for the happy wishes :hugs: It's appreciated.
> Stephanie - that's one thing I hate is getting really hot :nope: Do you get it alot then?
> Erm Im getting bad backs, tender breasts, I don't feel like eating certain things and all I want is crisps and McDonalds chips!! :haha: Did you have any cravings? Oh my, 24 weeks today! Congrats!
> Lomelly - good to hear your holding up :thumbup: You actually been sick yet then? I felt sick this morning but I think it was because I was hungry :dohh: What other symptoms you experiencing?
> Confusedprego - yep Im pregnant :D No not yet, still waiting for a letter, Im entitled for a reassurance scan but scared to haveone lol, trying to wait it out! How are you doing?
> MrsMiggs hope you get your voice back!!

XXXJESSXXX - yep im hot 24/7 and i HATE it :cry: god knows what ill be like in may/june, i hate getting hot to, id much rather be cold then hot. OMG your nearly 9 weeks, its going so quick!!!! xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lol same, with being cold you can warm yourself up but when your hot it's so hard to get cool! Yeah I know it's going super fast!
Me and OH brought one thing yesterday :blush: We probably shouldn't but it was just a little white cardigan which is nice for boy or girl :) Except don't know why I got white! lol, will definitely not stay white :haha:
So will your LO be having it's own nursery? Have you started it? xxx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lol same, with being cold you can warm yourself up but when your hot it's so hard to get cool! Yeah I know it's going super fast!
> Me and OH brought one thing yesterday :blush: We probably shouldn't but it was just a little white cardigan which is nice for boy or girl :) Except don't know why I got white! lol, will definitely not stay white :haha:
> So will your LO be having it's own nursery? Have you started it? xxx

Aw thats sooo cute, i still need to get some little cardis. well white is unisex lol. i think one of my first buys was plain white bodysuits :) 
Its so depressing jess, im staying at my moms at the moment, me and oh was in our apartment which was only one bedroom and very tiny, when i found out i was pregnant we both decided that we could save more money by moving back to our parents. our plan is to stay here, save up and move out about september. it so sad though because it means she hasnt got her own nursey yet :cry: my mom and dads is only a 2 bedroom so in my room, i hardley have any space for anything, got storage boxes all over the place lol. I have brought things for her nursey but i store them at my nans, so when we move out she will have one lol. kinda depressing, i was looking forward to doing the nursey. lol. xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - Yeah I suppose, I just couldn't resist :)
Ahh lol I'm the same! Me and OH have decided to stay at my mum's as it's cheaper and easier. Like you though, Im upset about not getting to do the nursery but hey ho, we're going to sort of have a baby corner in our room lol... fun fun fun!
Atleast you wont be there THAT long :) And then you can still get her a nursery done and stuff! Me and OH will be here for a while :dohh: xxx


----------



## lomelly

We are also at OHs moms house till closer to due date to save money. Why not right? So after bugging my dr about cramps they gave me another reassurance scan for tomorrow at 12pm :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah it's a good idea!
Oh my Lomelly you naughty person!! haha ;)
I wish I was that persistent with them! Im so jealous!!! Will you get a pic? xx


----------



## debzie

We don't get to do a nursery either as we live in a two bedroom house and dd is in the other room. Still have her Moses basket and cot that will fit. in our room. 

Lomelly I too have been getting cramps and aching low down. Hopefully my gp will refer me for a scan on wed. Still have no symptoms and beginning to think the worse.


----------



## lomelly

I doubt it going to the same place as last time... I just laid it on thick and they took pity on me lol. 
Debzie I got no symptoms till about six weeks and no sickness till six and a half.. So don't get yourself down :) it'll be okay. It's what I keep saying to myself as well


----------



## debzie

Thanks hun but once you have had a mmc it scars you.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Debzie, it is very scary! I panic when I don't have sore boobs for a few days or no sickness, my symptoms seem a bit lazy to be honest! Nevertheless Im sure everything is fine!! :hugs:


----------



## lomelly

Ya, I know, MMC scares the absolutely crap out of you... I'm going to my scan tomorrow thinking bean has died somehow, because that's just my luck. Are you getting scanned soon??
I know what you mean about panicking for lesser symptoms, I am always poking at my boobs lol and wondering "why am I not queasy"? But then it comes back a day or two later.. I'm sure we are all just fine.. :)


----------



## Kmae

Lomelly, Jess, & Debzie: I will be the same when I get pg again. Having a past mc robs you of the enjoyment and calmness of a pregnancy that you would have had without one. But, I know tons of women who have had an mc and went on to have successful pregnancys. Wishing you all a H&H 9months!

As for my current status, it looks like I'll be ov'ing really late again. It is cd 21 and still no ov yet and all neg opks so far. Last cycle I ov'd at cd 27. This cycle, I am just hoping it happens. I have a call into the RE to schedule an appointment just in case I need some help ov'ing. I hate the idea of taking/paying for procedures and medication for something my body should do on its own. But, always ov'ing late can't be good and lessens my chances.


----------



## debzie

Happy 9 weeks lomelly. Well.I woke up to a massive bloaty belly this morning. I will find out tomorrow if my gp will refer me for a scan. I'm sure she will. I'm sure all will be well tomorrow at your scan. 

Thanks jess any news about your booking in appt or scan? 

Where is everyone else surely some must be gearing. Up to ov or in the tww by now?


----------



## debzie

Hi Kmae must have been typing at the same time. Sometimes your body just needs a little nudge I used soy this cycle.


----------



## Annie77

Hi
I have been stalking this thread for a while and am so happy to share that I got my 2nd pink line on a frer tonight - roughly 6 weeks before I would have been due.
I was really dreading april & also, my assistant is retiring at end of march - on the date I was planning to go offo on mat leave :-(

Hopefully all will be okay this time and I will get my november baby!

Good luck to all and hope you all get your BFPs soon and H&H 9 months


----------



## lilblossom

I am entering my tww here. If I didn't ovulate yesterday I am doing it today...positive opk's 3 days in a row. I don't know if that's normal? I have been popping in daily to see how you are all doing.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kmae, it is hard - but guess we have to have faith in our little beans.
I hope you ovulate soon and get that eggy!! And I hope you don't need help! Is there anything you know that's natural that can even help?
Debzie - It's good waking up to symptoms isn't it? Hope you get a scan soon!
No hearing anything yet :nope: I've said I will wait until Thursday and if nothing ring my GP!
Annie77! Yay for the BFP!! Hope your ok :hugs: This thread is great for support :hugs:
Lilblossom - ououou I hope you get a lot of :sex: in!! Fx'd and baby dust to you all :dust:


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - Yeah I suppose, I just couldn't resist :)
> Ahh lol I'm the same! Me and OH have decided to stay at my mum's as it's cheaper and easier. Like you though, Im upset about not getting to do the nursery but hey ho, we're going to sort of have a baby corner in our room lol... fun fun fun!
> Atleast you wont be there THAT long :) And then you can still get her a nursery done and stuff! Me and OH will be here for a while :dohh: xxx

It is upsetting but im like you, i have a corner in the room being things all baby lol. Oh i caved today and have decided to have a 4d scan :happydance: though it will cost £139 :nope: i know that in the end it will be worth it. Im gunna go and have one on the 1st april when ill be 28 weeks and 2 days so hopefully ill get a good pic to show you all!! currently sitting here with really bad heart burn :cry: 

So how you doing? any symtoms? xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - eeeeeeek that's so exciting!! Can't wait to see pics, and yeah it will be worth it :D 139.00 I don't think is that bad to be honest :thumbup:
Living arrangements will be changing now as my mum said today she wants me out :cry:
Oh dear :hugs: I haven't suffered with heartburn yet... I currently am bloated, bit crampy and just had a throbbing pain in my boob. That's it really to be honest :nope: I want more wam bam in my face ones lol.
Got anything interesting this week :) xxx


----------



## lomelly

So I had a scan today... it was perfect!! Little bean measured right on target, 8w6d (I'm one day behind on my ticker, it was the same last time) with a heartbeat of 171 bpm!!! I couldn't believe the lady showed me the screen! And she even printed me out a picture!! I'll try to upload that later, it's on my phone.. I was in shock, I couldn't even say much. Symptoms still coming and going, the only constant is sore/big boobs lol. 
I'm sorry to hear that Jess :( and you should definitely start demanding on thursday, you've been so patient!
Debzie, love it when I get bloated! Makes me feel better! lol
Hope all you ladies gearing up to O are getting in lots of BDing :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

The witch got me on Sunday. I DESPERATELY wanted a November baby, my dd is a November baby and my first loss would have been born last november. So i was sure march would be my bfp month again. So now I only have one more shot at a 2012 baby, and just one, maybe two shots at a bfp before my due date of my second loss which would have been May. I never imagined in a million years this was going to be so hard.


----------



## B&LsMom

CD 14 for me--still getting negative on my cheapy OPK's will start using the CB digis tomorrow as it should be happening soon YAY Lomelly--can't wait to see the scan pic!! Will you have another scan @ 12 weeks??


----------



## debzie

Lomelly so pleased your scan went well. Whoo hoo.


Welcome annie and congratulations.

Mrs migg so sorry the witch got you. I was thinking the same the cycle i got my bfp even went to.the gp and got the fs referal made. My due date was Jan and i got my bfp Feb so I have hope for you yet. 

Blakesmom hope you get your smiley. Face soon.


----------



## debzie

Scan booked for monday at 08.50hrs fingers crossed ladies.


----------



## Islander

my scan is a week today...should be somewhere between 7-8 weeks....want to make this week just hurry up!im so excited but terrified too!


----------



## debzie

Me too Islander Im back at work today and my next day off is Sunday so hopefully it will fly by. Hope it does for you too.


----------



## Islander

i only work wednesdays and thursdays...so after tomorrow i just have to wait it out...grr....


----------



## lomelly

Hope your scans go well ladies :) I'm sure it'll be fine. Maybe this link will work..
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i469/lmelch/a8895a75.jpg


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - eeeeeeek that's so exciting!! Can't wait to see pics, and yeah it will be worth it :D 139.00 I don't think is that bad to be honest :thumbup:
> Living arrangements will be changing now as my mum said today she wants me out :cry:
> Oh dear :hugs: I haven't suffered with heartburn yet... I currently am bloated, bit crampy and just had a throbbing pain in my boob. That's it really to be honest :nope: I want more wam bam in my face ones lol.
> Got anything interesting this week :) xxx

Oh no jess thats awful about your living arrangements, what you gunna do?? 
When i had my breast pain, mine was always stabbing pains in one breast or another so maybe thats common :thumbup: Aw i wanted wam bam until i had them lol. you will get them sure enough, erm iv got my 25th week midwife appointment on friday which im looking forward to. I have only seen my midwife twice lol, also got to have bloods done for the 3rd time in 3 weeks due to high esr levels whatever that is. :wacko: How about you?? xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - eeeeek I was waiting for your update!!!! SO chuffed - what a lovely scan pic!! Exciting that I should have the same too :D :D Eeek it's so exciting!! :) Yeah If i don't hear anything tomorrow then Im phoning.. I've been waiting long enough! Im worrying about my symptoms but yet Im trying not to but it's so hard!
Happy 6 weeks Debzie :happydance: Yay for the scan!
Mrs Miggins - So sorry the witch got you :hugs: Keep strong.. you WILL get that BFP!!!
Lucky you with your scan Islander :hugs:
Stephanie - I have no idea, I do't know where to start or who to go to :nope: Ahh bless, you've only seen your midwife twice? :wacko: How are you having bloods taken?? I had it for the first time a few months ago and I hated it :nope: xxx


----------



## Kmae

debzie said:


> Hi Kmae must have been typing at the same time. Sometimes your body just needs a little nudge I used soy this cycle.

What type of soy product did you use? How did it help you?
Thanks!


----------



## Kmae

lomelly said:


> Hope your scans go well ladies :) I'm sure it'll be fine. Maybe this link will work..
> https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i469/lmelch/a8895a75.jpg

Oh lomelly! This is great news- I am SO happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## lomelly

So next monday is the big scan day?? Can't wait!!
I was so paranoid Jess, I mean I haven't had super crazy symptoms, they've been kind of mild really. I was thinking something had gone wrong because my sickness had eased off. I'm sure you will be fine until you get a scan, but they'd better make that scan soon for you!
Thanks Kmae :)


----------



## Kmae

xxxjessxxx said:


> Kmae, it is hard - but guess we have to have faith in our little beans.
> I hope you ovulate soon and get that eggy!! And I hope you don't need help! Is there anything you know that's natural that can even help?
> Debzie - It's good waking up to symptoms isn't it? Hope you get a scan soon!
> No hearing anything yet :nope: I've said I will wait until Thursday and if nothing ring my GP!
> Annie77! Yay for the BFP!! Hope your ok :hugs: This thread is great for support :hugs:
> Lilblossom - ououou I hope you get a lot of :sex: in!! Fx'd and baby dust to you all :dust:

Hi Jess, I have tried fertilaid, went off caffine, and have been taking prenatals for the last year and a half. I have been having this ovulation problem for years. A few years back, I got off the pill and didn't ovulate for 2 years! So I kind of expected to have some issues when I got off the pill to ttc. I got off it and finally ovulated 8 months later (resulting in pg, then mc at 8 weeks). So, I don't have much hope for my body doing it on its own regularly. Since September(my mc) I have ov'd 3 times...not much of a chance to get pg again with those odds! But before the RE will see me, my DH has to supply them with a sperm sample:spermy:. I'm off Friday, so its planned for him to do it then so I can run it over to the lab within an hour. Good times!


----------



## B&LsMom

lomelly said:


> Hope your scans go well ladies :) I'm sure it'll be fine. Maybe this link will work..
> https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i469/lmelch/a8895a75.jpg



SO PERFECT--Great scan pic!!


----------



## debzie

Great scan lomelly.

Kmae I used soy isoflavone tablets they are nicknamed natures clomid and work.in the same way. The isoflavones are natural eostrodols and bind to our estrogen receptors causing us to increase the level of estrogen. This inturn leads more mature eggs or more eggs being produced. You can buy it from the internet and I think wallmart sells it over your side of the pond. There are loads of groups on here if you search it.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - thankyou, it's just I really don't feel pregnant anymore :nope: I feel empty and normal.. have you been feeling like that?
Im ringing the EPU in 10 minutes anyway, so I'll let you know what happens! As I rang my Dr's this morning and they said wait another week if I haven't heard anything else :nope:
Kmae - ahh hunny you sound like your putting so much effort in! that's crazy about the lack of ovulation! I do hope that you ovulate so so soon! 
Haha sounds like fun ;) Goodluck!!
Blakesmom - have you ovulayted yet?
Debzie - how are you feeling?


----------



## Kmae

Thanks Debzie and Jess, I woke up to EWCM this morning so I am hoping ov is around the corner. I'll be doing an opk this afternoon- please, please be positive!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Eeeek exciting stuff Kmae!! Let us know how it goes!! :D :D

Im going for an early scan tomorrow at 2.45pm... im scared


----------



## debzie

Jess so glad you have a scan tomorrow. I am too feeling like i am not pregnant. Just a bit of bloating. Even went as far as biying another digi and was pleased I got 3+ got 2-3 on sunday.


Kmae whoo hoo for ewcm.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Im glad but so terrified :nope:
Good to hear you got 3+ I haven't tested since. Im sure evrythings fine Debzie!!


----------



## debzie

Thanks jess I'm trying not to think about mondays scan yet but know exactly how you feel. Sending hugs.


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly - eeeeek I was waiting for your update!!!! SO chuffed - what a lovely scan pic!! Exciting that I should have the same too :D :D Eeek it's so exciting!! :) Yeah If i don't hear anything tomorrow then Im phoning.. I've been waiting long enough! Im worrying about my symptoms but yet Im trying not to but it's so hard!
> Happy 6 weeks Debzie :happydance: Yay for the scan!
> Mrs Miggins - So sorry the witch got you :hugs: Keep strong.. you WILL get that BFP!!!
> Lucky you with your scan Islander :hugs:
> Stephanie - I have no idea, I do't know where to start or who to go to :nope: Ahh bless, you've only seen your midwife twice? :wacko: How are you having bloods taken?? I had it for the first time a few months ago and I hated it :nope: xxx

XXXJESSXXX - yep only saw her twice which i think is bad tbh, OMG iv just seen that you have got a early scan for tomorow, i shall be thinking of you!!:hugs: im ok with bloods tbh, iv had a ton of them, having more done tomorow, i always bruise though lol. xxx


----------



## lomelly

Can't wait for scan news!!!!


----------



## Kmae

I'll be thinking of you Jess and can't wait to get an update! 

I did an opk this afternoon and it was negative. The test line was darker than normal but still not as dark as the control line. I am taking another tonight. If its + then DH gets out of giving a spermy sample tomorrow since we can't BD for 2 days before he gives it.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Debzie - I know I lost so much sleep last night because of worrying about it... I feel like everythings gone :nope: Excited for your scan though!! :D xxx

Stephanie - I thought you'd see the midwife more than that :wacko: I rang my Dr's yesterday asking about any update and I was told to ring back in a week if nothing! Typical to throw you off ey! Bless.. I hate them, I was ok, but hated the feeling of my arm after and I started going into shock :nope: One thing Im not looking forward to in pregnancy lol :dohh: Got anything planned for the weekend?
Yes I know! Im so scared but just can't wait to know! xxx

Lomelly - bless, I reckon if you haven't heard from me by tonight it's probably bad news! :nope: xxx

Kmae - thank you hunny :hugs: Good to hear that your close to ovulating!! Keep us updated!! xxx


----------



## debzie

Any news jess been thinking of you since I came in from work at 3


----------



## Kmae

Thinking of you too Jess!

Yesterday I got another negative opk but this morning I woke up to more ewcm...so I decided to BD this morning instead of having DH go give his sample. I figured if I don't get a temp rise or + opk over the weekend then I'll have him do it on Monday. Really hoping my intuition was right. My DH is having knee surgery on Tuesday so he will be down for the count for a week or two. With my luck that is probably right when I'll ov! :wacko:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh my god!!!!! Cannot believe it - baby was there!! Measuring bang on target of 9+2 :happydance: Had a heartbeat and it was even moving!! You can see from the two scan pics I got that it's feet had moved lol :cloud9: I can't believe it!! OH was crying :cloud9: it was so sweet.
7th pregnancy and I think everything may be fine!!! Thank you for all your support ladies :hugs: I wish all the baby dust in the world for you ladies! :hugs:

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/022.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/021.jpg


----------



## debzie

Oh jess you made me cry with joy. I am over the moon for you. Great pics too.


----------



## B&LsMom

OH GREAT news JESS---WOOOHOO!! Love the 2nd scan pic of your little peanut!!

Got a Positive on my Digi OPK yesterday evening so hopefuly a temp spike tomorrow will make today Ov day!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thankyou ladies I cannot believe it! Hopefully it will reassure you not to panic over symptoms as hard as it is :dohh: I literally don't have any symptoms, especially compared to what I started with, but I asked the Sonographer and she said that's very common and fine :) Can't wait for yours Debzie :hugs:

Blakesmom hopefully you'll get that temp spike!! F'xd for a BFP!!


----------



## debzie

It really reasurres me jess as I too have no symptoms except i really tired. I cannot wait for monday to know either way.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

:hugs: It's terrifying isn't it!
4-6weeks I was feeling nauseas, boobs were big, sore, heavier and nipples were larger and darker. They've gone back to normal now except boobs are slightly tender.
Im very tired too though and that hasn't gone. Although some days I feel I have more energy :hugs:


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Oh my god!!!!! Cannot believe it - baby was there!! Measuring bang on target of 9+2 :happydance: Had a heartbeat and it was even moving!! You can see from the two scan pics I got that it's feet had moved lol :cloud9: I can't believe it!! OH was crying :cloud9: it was so sweet.
> 7th pregnancy and I think everything may be fine!!! Thank you for all your support ladies :hugs: I wish all the baby dust in the world for you ladies! :hugs:
> 
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/022.jpg
> 
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/021.jpg

OMG JESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Little bean is sooooooo cute!!! im sooooooooooo happy for you!!! i was thinking of you all afternoon!!!!!!!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Bride2b

Wow Jess amazing pictures! so so so cute!!

The witch got me, this is my last chance to get a BFP before my due date...say a little prayer for me ladies xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - still in shock to be honest! I just couldn't believe it but I saw it straight away! How are you?

Thanks Bride2b, sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: F'xd you get that BFP!! Sending baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## Kmae

xxxjessxxx said:


> Oh my god!!!!! Cannot believe it - baby was there!! Measuring bang on target of 9+2 :happydance: Had a heartbeat and it was even moving!! You can see from the two scan pics I got that it's feet had moved lol :cloud9: I can't believe it!! OH was crying :cloud9: it was so sweet.
> 7th pregnancy and I think everything may be fine!!! Thank you for all your support ladies :hugs: I wish all the baby dust in the world for you ladies! :hugs:
> 
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/022.jpg
> 
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/021.jpg

Oh Jess! I knew that you would have wonderful news to share! I love those little feet:wohoo:


----------



## Kmae

Bride2b said:


> Wow Jess amazing pictures! so so so cute!!
> 
> The witch got me, this is my last chance to get a BFP before my due date...say a little prayer for me ladies xxx

Wishing you the greatest strength on the due date. Hoping that day isn't too rough on you.


----------



## Kmae

Woohoo! Just got a +opk tonight! We BD'd this morning but looks like we will need to again tomorrow too! I've heard not to BD two days in a row, but if I wait another day I might miss it.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Kmae :hugs: So good to hear you ovulated :happydance: Lets hope and pray for that BFP now!!


----------



## debzie

So sorry bride 2 that the witch got you. The first time i took soy it didnot work but it did second cycle.

Kmae yeah for ovulation hope you caught that eggy.


----------



## B&LsMom

Kmae said:


> Woohoo! Just got a +opk tonight! We BD'd this morning but looks like we will need to again tomorrow too! I've heard not to BD two days in a row, but if I wait another day I might miss it.

We're trying SMEP again and with that once you get a positive OPK you are suppose to BD 3 days in a row--I've heard 2x in one day can be too much as the sperm haven't had a chance to regenerate/buildup strength to reach the eggy. Looks like we're both heading into the 2WW--when do you plan to test?? I'm thinking I might try on the 22nd. :dust: to us both before our April due dates--wouldn't that be great??!!


----------



## Kmae

blakesmom said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Just got a +opk tonight! We BD'd this morning but looks like we will need to again tomorrow too! I've heard not to BD two days in a row, but if I wait another day I might miss it.
> 
> We're trying SMEP again and with that once you get a positive OPK you are suppose to BD 3 days in a row--I've heard 2x in one day can be too much as the sperm haven't had a chance to regenerate/buildup strength to reach the eggy. Looks like we're both heading into the 2WW--when do you plan to test?? I'm thinking I might try on the 22nd. :dust: to us both before our April due dates--wouldn't that be great??!!Click to expand...

Oh, good to know! Guess I'll be BD'ing again tomorrow morning too, just to make sure I cover my bases. How exciting to go through the TWW together- even sweeter if we both get a BFP together too! I will probably start testing around cd 10. I know I'll test early because I always seem to no matter if I promise myself not to. How about you?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Go on girls get that eggy!!!! :spermy:


----------



## B&LsMom

Kmae said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Just got a +opk tonight! We BD'd this morning but looks like we will need to again tomorrow too! I've heard not to BD two days in a row, but if I wait another day I might miss it.
> 
> We're trying SMEP again and with that once you get a positive OPK you are suppose to BD 3 days in a row--I've heard 2x in one day can be too much as the sperm haven't had a chance to regenerate/buildup strength to reach the eggy. Looks like we're both heading into the 2WW--when do you plan to test?? I'm thinking I might try on the 22nd. :dust: to us both before our April due dates--wouldn't that be great??!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, good to know! Guess I'll be BD'ing again tomorrow morning too, just to make sure I cover my bases. How exciting to go through the TWW together- even sweeter if we both get a BFP together too! I will probably start testing around cd 10. I know I'll test early because I always seem to no matter if I promise myself not to. How about you?Click to expand...

I did stock up on dollar store tests. So I have 3 cheapies and 1 FRER, going to try holding out until the 22nd. the 21st will be 6 months from my d&c so I think I want to skip that day. If I Ov yesterday then that will put me @ 13DPO.


----------



## girlinyork

I've been gone a while. What have I missed? :)


----------



## girlinyork

Oh, Jess! I just saw your scan pics. How beautiful. I'm SO happy for you :)


----------



## Bride2b

How many DPO are you girlinyork? Nice to see u back,how have u been getting along? Did you try smep?x


----------



## samj732

Hey ladies, I hope I can jump in in the middle of everything.

I'm TTC again after an early mc in October, I think I was around 6 weeks. It was unplanned, but after the initial shock I was so excited. My due date would have been around May 31-June 7th. Still no plus sign, but I'm hoping to get one before then! Congrats to everyone on this thread who have gotten BFPs!!


----------



## girlinyork

No ovulation yet bride2b. Still out of whack from the mc. We didn't do the SMEP - Chris found it put too much pressure on him so we're NTNP xx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - still in shock to be honest! I just couldn't believe it but I saw it straight away! How are you?
> 
> Thanks Bride2b, sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: F'xd you get that BFP!! Sending baby dust!! :dust:

XXX JESSXXX - I remember when i had a early scan done at 7 weeks, it was just like looking at a blob, but you can see the body and little legs and everything on yours jess :happydance::happydance:. I bet you and oh are still in shock arnt you? Im ok thanks, having a few bad days tbh, have got a terrible cold and i feel like poo so im staying in bed all week. How are you? xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats annie77 xxxx

Lovely scans lomelly an jess so happy for you x

Debzie can't wait for your update xxx

Well I should be ov'ing around now x not noticed an ewcm though but having fun practicing x not got my hopes up for this month taking a bfn as another month of mental healing x April will be a year since the bfp of my first loss wow don't know where this whole year has gone! really hoping I get my bfp before my last due date in aug if not I think it will be time to call it a day but I deal with that when an if I get there x 

:dust: all round xxxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Girlinyork good to see you back!
Welcome Samj732 - how are you? Coping well?
Stephanie - I know it's crazy isn't it! Hopefully I hear back about my 12week scan before Wednesday as the Dr's said if I don't to call them back.
Sorry to hear your not feeling great! Hope you feel better :hugs:
Apart from that how are things with you?
Mrskg - thanks hun :hugs: How are you?


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies

Just got back from my scan and its not looking good.
I am measuring 5-6 weeks, yoke sac and fetal pole there but no heart beat. In the uk they go with the wait and see approach and so I will be re-scanned in 2 weeks to determine if I have had another missed miscarriage. The midwife I saw was lovely and told me to remain optimistic but how????? So I am entering yet another tww,


----------



## girlinyork

Oh no Debzie, that's awful :( How far along are you supposed to measure? x


----------



## debzie

I should be 6+5 and am faily sure of that as I was using cbfm that cycle and monitoring cm.


----------



## Camlet

Oh Debzie I'm sorry to hear that :( :hugs: I hope it isn't another mmc :hugs: xx


----------



## Kmae

Debzie, don't give up hope, the hb isn't easily detected until after 7 weeks. I hope these next two weeks fly by so you can get a clearer scan.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:hugs:Oh Debzie :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm so sorry to hear that. I can't believe it :-(
I hope its not the news you are dreading.xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sorry you've been left in limbo hun,
Im sure everything will be fine though! It's hard to see the heartbeat in early stages and as it's early on the measurements are less likely to add up as well :hugs: Try think positive and have faith in your little bean :hugs: xx


----------



## girlinyork

I don't know what to say for you Debzie. I will keep my fingers tightly crossed for you x


----------



## samj732

:hugs: Debzie, I hope it works out for you. I would drive myself mad during those two weeks, much worse then a normal TWW! Hopefully we can help keep you occupied :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Sorry for your losses. And Congrats to all the rainbow :bfp:'s! I would like to add my EDD: October 6, 2012. I MC on March 6 @ 9w3d.


----------



## Kmae

LeinzLove- so sorry for your loss, this thread will offer you tons of support, wee all understand what your going through.


----------



## Mrskg

Debzie I am praying for you just came on to see how you got on can't believe it having a wee cry now why is life so f****** cruel! hopefully you just implanted late an thats why your behind what you thought x can't believe they are leaving you for a fortnight though x

Jess I'm doing ok up an down at times going back to work tonight dreading it but have to go back sooner or later x 

So sorry for your loss leinzlove x big hugs xxxx


----------



## Mrskg

Double post


----------



## lomelly

happy to see you back, girlinyork, and glad to see some new faces xx gl ladies hope you all get your BFPs soon.
debzie I'm so sorry for your terrible news, early scans are such a pain because when you're that early there is such a huge margin for error in dates. FX'd you get the good news you deserve.
how much longer till testing blakesmom??
hope everyone else is getting on alright... Jess, how are you feeling?


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi everyone - just checking in to see how everyone is doing! 

Debzie - keepin my fingers crossed that there is nothing to worry about, and all will be fine when you go back in a couple of weeks.

Jess - how are you doing?

AFM, after what seems like an absolute age, I finally have a scan scheduled for next Thursday. I am keeping my fingers crossed that all is hunky dory in there....

Great to see some more BFPs on this thread and some newbies too. This a great thread for support and encouragement!


----------



## samj732

I broke down and tested this AM, BFN. I'm starting to feel like this is never going to happen for me, and I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. I hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## Bride2b

Its still early, so dont give up hope yet xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

:hugs: to you Debzie
Mrskg, sorry to hear you have to go back to work, I do hope everything goes well :)

Im good, still don't feel very pregnant but after the scan I keep reassuring myself. Still haven't heard anything from midwife or scan date, so will be phoning my Dr's yet again tomorrow! 

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Jss - do you have a number to contact the midwife directly - I ended up doing that in the end!


----------



## lomelly

Same with me still Jess, boobs are still a bit sore and swollen but that's about all I got. I get an odd bout of nausea at weird times but I'm ok otherwise.... It worries me :(


----------



## stephanie1990

XXXJESSXXX - Dont worry about not feeling pregnant hun, i think its a natural part of pregnancy, im nearly 26 weeks pregnant and i dont look pregnant or feel it lol. Found out im anemic yesterday so im on the iron pills. The joys of pregnancy. What you doing to pass the time? xxx

Just wanted to say congratulations to everyone on their bfp:thumbup: xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Well I phoned Dr's today, was told to ring Midwife.... and Im FUMING!!! they have'nt even RECEIVED my booking form!!!! :grr:
So had to phone Dr's back ask them to fill another our and fax it to them, the receptionist said she'd tell the Dr, going to phone tomorrow again :( argh so pee'd off right now!
Went to council as well as mum has given us a month to move out now, so yeah :nope: I have to bring confirmation of my pregnancy for next thursday?? How??? If the midwife haven't even been informed??? xxx

Lomelly - Im the same last night I was rather nauseaus but that's it. Keep reassuring myself! Hows things with you? xxx

Stephanie - Yeah, I suppose, it's just so horrible I wan't symptoms lol!
Im sooo bored most of the time, except been very busy today :nope: Urgh..
What about you hunny? xxx


----------



## samj732

Has anyone had like, swollen lymph nodes in the sides of their breasts? Like to the point where you can feel a big mass where they are?


----------



## B&LsMom

lomelly said:


> happy to see you back, girlinyork, and glad to see some new faces xx gl ladies hope you all get your BFPs soon.
> debzie I'm so sorry for your terrible news, early scans are such a pain because when you're that early there is such a huge margin for error in dates. FX'd you get the good news you deserve.
> how much longer till testing blakesmom??
> hope everyone else is getting on alright... Jess, how are you feeling?

Planning on the 22nd--just 1 week to go. I will be 11-13DPO by then---FINGERS CROSSED!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Debzie I'm so sorry I was out of town and just read your post--I am hoping and praying for you that in 2 weeks time little bean will have had a huge growth spurt and will give you a nice strong heart beat. It seems so cruel that you have to wait that long--probably too far along for hCG levels to really tell much--If only we could fast forward...


----------



## samj732

I'm so nervous, this is the most promising cycle symptom-wise I have had yet. Sore, sore bbs, sore back and knees, thirsty, weird cramping here and there, sticky cm, my tummy just feels empty (until I eat, and then its empty half an hour later?) and my abs hurt? I'm so tired yet I can't fall asleep. I had some weird pulling/popping in my lower abdomen last night, felt like someone was pulling on the bottom of my tailbone? And now tonight I have the worst tension headache. I'm freaked out because I want to be pregnant soo badly, but this is how I felt the last time and I MC. I hope I finally have my sticky BFP soon. I'm going to be absolutely gutted if AF shows.


----------



## B&LsMom

When do you plan to test??


----------



## samj732

Psh, I have 4 times already! :haha: This morning I used a FRER and BFN, but I'm hoping it's just too early. Otherwise this is a ton of misery my body is putting me through for nothing. :cry:


----------



## B&LsMom

I got my last BFP @ 13DPO and it still was kind of light with a FRER--keep up the testing and hopefully your body isn't messing with your head--- :dust:


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Well I phoned Dr's today, was told to ring Midwife.... and Im FUMING!!! they have'nt even RECEIVED my booking form!!!! :grr:
> So had to phone Dr's back ask them to fill another our and fax it to them, the receptionist said she'd tell the Dr, going to phone tomorrow again :( argh so pee'd off right now!
> Went to council as well as mum has given us a month to move out now, so yeah :nope: I have to bring confirmation of my pregnancy for next thursday?? How??? If the midwife haven't even been informed??? xxx
> 
> Lomelly - Im the same last night I was rather nauseaus but that's it. Keep reassuring myself! Hows things with you? xxx
> 
> Stephanie - Yeah, I suppose, it's just so horrible I wan't symptoms lol!
> Im sooo bored most of the time, except been very busy today :nope: Urgh..
> What about you hunny? xxx

Typical with the doctors jess, Mine were the same. I recently went to the doctors because im planning to breastfeed i have read in all my pregnancy magazines and books that women who plan to breastfeed should be taking vitamin d. I decided to ask my doctors about this and she looked at me blank and then looked on the internet and said, "oh yes your right" lol. 
Yep im bored all the time and im getting sick of counting down the weeks and days, i feel sad knowing that i have 14 weeks left which is about 98 days lol. xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - Im just so pee'd off. Not only that as me and OH are getting thrown out I have an appointment with the council next thursday but they said I need to bring confirmation of pregnancy, like the pack you get from midwife or something BUT because my Dr f*cked my booking appointment form I won't see midwife before then. I rang Dr's and asked if they do confirmation letters... yes they do, for 25.00!!! and they can't guarentee it before Thursday :nope: But it's their fault I have to get a confirmation letter because they messed up!
Pffh what a useless Dr! I plan to breastfeed too, when do you have to start taking vitamin D? Bless, It is boring isn't it :nope: Doing anything nice this weekend? xxx


----------



## lomelly

Stupid drs!!!:dohh:
FX'd on the 22nd for both of us blakesmom :)


----------



## samj732

A lot of my symptoms have flown out the window or at least toned down this AM. Feel like I am getting a sinus infection, which is normal for the beginning of spring, my bbs aren't as sore as they have been (maybe because I haven't been prodding them all night :haha:), and I (TMI!) feel sore down there like I usually do when AF shows up. I am disappointed, but I guess all I can do is wait and see. 
Thank goodness for all you ladies, you are such a wonderful support system :)


----------



## debzie

Still have my fingers crossed for you Sam.

Jess I would be tempted poas in front of the council lol. Drs are so incompetant at times. Can you not ask for a maternity exemption form from the desk and get that signed by your gp. They could do that without having to see a doc and you are entitled to it. It's the one you send off just send it after your council appt.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:haha: @ poas in front of the council!!! That would shut them up! Love it.


----------



## Kmae

Blakesmom, I'll be testing right around that time with you. My temps are a little higher than normal right now but that's it- plus I've had a cold for the past two days so that may have something to do with it. The first pg I had extremely sensative nips by around 7dpo so if that ends up happening again, then that would be a reassuring sign for me. For now just waiting.

Jess, so sorry that Drs are giving you the run around; that is exactly what the RE is doing wth me- drives me absolutly mad- like my time and life doesn't really matter to them. :ignore: You may need to make up an emergency story so that they have to give you a scan. 

Samj732, I hear you! I've been waiting to have a sticky bean since November of 2010...its just been too long- plus most of my friends are on baby #2, and I'm still waiting to get pg with #1. Fx'd that we get our BFP very soon. :dust:


----------



## B&LsMom

Kmae said:


> Blakesmom, I'll be testing right around that time with you. My temps are a little higher than normal right now but that's it- plus I've had a cold for the past two days so that may have something to do with it. The first pg I had extremely sensative nips by around 7dpo so if that ends up happening again, then that would be a reassuring sign for me. For now just waiting.
> 
> Jess, so sorry that Drs are giving you the run around; that is exactly what the RE is doing wth me- drives me absolutly mad- like my time and life doesn't really matter to them. :ignore: You may need to make up an emergency story so that they have to give you a scan.
> 
> Samj732, I hear you! I've been waiting to have a sticky bean since November of 2010...its just been too long- plus most of my friends are on baby #2, and I'm still waiting to get pg with #1. Fx'd that we get our BFP very soon. :dust:

I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot but its hard not to--just trying to be relaxed--not even sure if I will continue with daily temping as last month it really got my hopes up, but I have also had some sinus/cold stuff and nips are already a bit sensitive which I don't normally notice. Fingers crossed and :dust:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks ladies, haha I did ask what evidence and she said well don't be bringing in a stick or anything :haha:
What is that form? What does it do? Where do I get it lol?
Hope things are still good for you Debzie :hugs:
Baby dust to all the rest of you girls!!


----------



## debzie

Jess its the materniy exemption certificate is a card you get that allows you free nhs prescriptions and dental care. You get a form to apply from your gp you need them to sign it before you send it off. So if you pick up a form from your gp and ask them to sign it it will ne enough proof. 


I'm doing ok thanks hun just trying to relax until a week on Mon when i get my next scan. Still no ms. Just really tired and have sore. boobies. Not much symptom wise really.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tired and sore boobs is good!!


----------



## debzie

Thanks mrs migg see your still getting highs hope your peak is around the corner.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Debzie, I was disappointed I was really hoping for that peak today. I'm trying loads of positive new things this month and genuinely think my bfp is coming soon. Before May, pleeeease before May.


----------



## girlinyork

Debzie, with my mmc my bbs went back to normal almost overnight. I never had ms to begin with though so can't help you there xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My tiredness disappeared with mine as well. I went from feeling pregnant to feeling completely normal literally overnight too.


----------



## samj732

Debzie, I am with these two ladies. When I had my MC I just knew I wasn't pregnant anymore. I felt totally normal, except the cramping which I was told to expect with the bleeding. I still have my FXed for you!


----------



## debzie

thanks ladies. All i can remember with my two previous mmcs was that I did have symptoms but they were nausea and dizzyness and really bad backache. Thankfully at present I have none of that. I can vaguely remember my boobs being sore but not all the time like this. I am eeking more and more hope with each passing day.


----------



## samj732

The evil :witch: has made her apperance. Damn her.


----------



## debzie

So sorry samj that the witch got you.


----------



## Camlet

Hi everyone I think I just got the best (but scariest) mothers day present ever! Lol I just took a test & it came back :bfp: straight away!! :happydance: but now I'm really worried as I held it in my urine for 10 secs like the test said (sorry if tmi) but is it possible to get a false bfp from over soaking it as when I layed to test down it looked to soaked if you know what I mean lol also I'm really worried it could just be left over hormones from my mmc!? It's been 2 & a half months since my mmc & I got a negative within 2 weeks on a frer but the test I took was a morrisons test which is apparently more sensitive! Does that sound even possible? Sorry for the long post but I'm just a bit mixed emotions atm! xx


----------



## samj732

I've read on peeonastick.com that it's really hard to "over soak" a HPT. I'm sure you're fine! CONGRATS!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

If you already had a negative hpt last time it's unlikely it's anything left over, congratulations! Happy mothers day!!!


----------



## debzie

Camlet I used a morrisons test at 15 dpo and the line came straight upand they do look wet. the only thing that can happen is with ICS if you oversoak them the dye can travel back up and settle on the reaction strip havenot seen this happen with cased tests. Congratulations.


----------



## Bride2b

Congrats & happy mothers day!!! I totally agree if you took a test and it was negative after your mmc, then it wouldnt still be in your system to show positive now! H&H nine months xx


----------



## Camlet

Thanks everyone :) I guess I'm still in shock that it's happened so quick we've always struggled to concieve so for it to happen in the 1st month of trying seems so unreal! I'm going to test again tomorrow with the spare test just to be sure! Lol I'm so happy but nervous at the same time! I've got all the same symptoms as my last pregnancy which is making so nervous that it's going to end the same way again as I didn't have any of them with my healthy pregnancys! :( I just hope & pray this is a healthy sticky bean! xx


----------



## girlinyork

I'm made up for you Camlet :) Congratulations x


----------



## Islander

Congratulations camlet!


----------



## lomelly

Congrats camlet!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Congrats camlet!!! H&H 9 months sweety xx


----------



## Kmae

Bummer samj that the witch got you

Congrats Camlet! What great news. Now who's next????


----------



## girlinyork

Kmae said:


> Bummer samj that the witch got you
> 
> Congrats Camlet! What great news. Now who's next????

Oooh, me me! Pick me :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And me!!


----------



## samj732

I was super bummed yesterday, but I feel better today knowing I'm going to do everything in my power to get preggo this month. Preseed, softcups, SMEP, new OPKs, and I'm going to start temping and using FF. Might be overdoing it, but I gotta do something!! I only have two months left to get my BFP before my would have been DD... plus I would love a Christmas bundle of joy :)


----------



## Camlet

Well I retested & now I wish I didn't the line is super faint this time :( I think I'm gonna buy a pack of digitals today as the line ones are driving me crazy! :( xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yes ladies! Lets hope your all next!!
Camlet - don't worry about lines hunny, that can be down to a few things! i don't really trust digi's either :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

Camlet said:


> Well I retested & now I wish I didn't the line is super faint this time :( I think I'm gonna buy a pack of digitals today as the line ones are driving me crazy! :( xx

A line is a line!:happydance:


----------



## debzie

Dont worry on lines camlet they depend on so many factors from concentration of urine to how long you dipped to the dye concentration. I ended up doing digis but got them from ebay 2 for £ 4.99. I tested until I got my 3+ then stopped. 

Hope all of you ladies are next.

Samj that sounds like some plan good luck.

Afm just hanging ob in here one more week until I'm out of limbo. Feeling nausious today actually and have had terrible heartburn. Still convinced its all over and just like my last mmc the placenta is growing normally.


----------



## Kmae

debzie said:



> Dont worry on lines camlet they depend on so many factors from concentration of urine to how long you dipped to the dye concentration. I ended up doing digis but got them from ebay 2 for £ 4.99. I tested until I got my 3+ then stopped.
> 
> Hope all of you ladies are next.
> 
> Samj that sounds like some plan good luck.
> 
> Afm just hanging ob in here one more week until I'm out of limbo. Feeling nausious today actually and have had terrible heartburn. Still convinced its all over and just like my last mmc the placenta is growing normally.

I hope this week goes by fast for you, so you can get some answers. 

I've decided if this is not my month (don't feel like it is) then I am going to try soy like you suggested next cycle to hopefully move my ov sooner and get a stronger ov. This cycle is my last chance to get pg before my DD:wacko:


----------



## Camlet

debzie said:


> Dont worry on lines camlet they depend on so many factors from concentration of urine to how long you dipped to the dye concentration. I ended up doing digis but got them from ebay 2 for £ 4.99. I tested until I got my 3+ then stopped.
> 
> Hope all of you ladies are next.
> 
> Samj that sounds like some plan good luck.
> 
> Afm just hanging ob in here one more week until I'm out of limbo. Feeling nausious today actually and have had terrible heartburn. Still convinced its all over and just like my last mmc the placenta is growing normally.

Thanks that sounds like a good plan I might just do that myself! :) I'm feeling a lot better now! I've realised I need to calm down & what will be will be, I guess I can't change it so need to stop worrying (easier said then done though!) I really hope everything works out ok for you Debzie & this week doesn't drag to much for you! Good luck! :hugs: xx


----------



## Bride2b

Thinking of you Debz! I really hope in a weeks time its good news xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies... hows everyone doing??! xx


----------



## lomelly

I'm freaking out... I have an obgyn appt tomorrow and I'm dreading that he will tell me something has gone wrong.... Still a lack of obvious symptoms :(


----------



## debzie

Hello sorry your freaking out lomelly but with my dd I had hardly any symptoms either hope all goeswell tomorrow.

Afm I have had areally achey lower abdomen hope its just stretching pains. Not cramps but a dull ache.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey jess, I finally have my scan tomorrow. I am nervous but can't wait to see baby!

Debzie - I hope that is stretching pains for you!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly, don't worry hunny. My symptoms have gone to even less if that were possible!! Honestly, I thought it was all over until 2 days ago used my doppler and heard baby's heartbeat :cloud9: Couldn't believe it, I honestly thought everything was messed up. Keep strong, Im sure EVERYTHING is fine! :hugs: xx

Debzie, I had dull aches a few weeks ago, I think it's just baby growing a lot, Im sure it's all ok... is your scan this monday coming now?? xx

Srb - eeek so exciting!!!! will you be posting a pic? :D xx


----------



## debzie

Srb keep is posted.

Jess glad you can now puck up the babysitter hb must be a good reasurrance. Which doppler do you have? 

Yeah Monday for my next scan cannot wait. Will be 8+5 lmp or 8 weeks ish going by the last scan. Either way as soon as I have an abdominal scan I will know.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I have the Sonoline B doppler :)
Gosh that's gone rather quick! Im so excited for you hun! xx


----------



## lomelly

I had that also debzie, must be growing pains for beanie :) thank you for the reassurance.

Jess, I was going to get that same Doppler!! I'm just waiting till payday and then that bad boy is mine! :)

Can't wait for your scan tomorrow! It can't come fast enough!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Yep will definitely update once I have the scan!


----------



## Kmae

Lomelly, I hope your scan goes perfectly! 

Debzie, I hope Monday is here before you know it. I think about you everyday and am sending positive thoughts that you get good news.

Jess, How exciting! I am so glad your little bean is doing so well. A

It seems like just yesterday all of you announced you were pg...and now you are 8-9 weeks along! So awesome! I am 10 dpo today. My temp dropped a bit this morning but I had a horrible nights sleep. I didn't get a good 3-4 hours of sleep before temping so makes me think my temp should probably have been lower- which means AF is going to show her ugly face. I typically get my AF at 11-12 dpo so I am holding off testing until tomorrow (but only if my temp doesn't go lower).


----------



## Kmae

Srbjbex said:


> Yep will definitely update once I have the scan!

Yes please share!!!:happydance:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - its worth every penny! It's truly amazing!
Everyone was saying that to look near pubic bone but baby was much further up than I thought! Also, it's literallly angling it so small in different ways, tricky to keep it on once it's found! You should youtube a few videos on how to as well before you do as there are many other noises you can confuse for the baby :flower: I was thinking about doing my own video for it :blush: xx

Kmae - Ouou I hope it's nothing an you do get that BFP!! You so deserve it hun you truly do :hugs: xx


----------



## debzie

Kmae thanks for thinking of me hun. I too hppe that bfp is coming in the next few days.


----------



## Kmae

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly - its worth every penny! It's truly amazing!
> Everyone was saying that to look near pubic bone but baby was much further up than I thought! Also, it's literallly angling it so small in different ways, tricky to keep it on once it's found! You should youtube a few videos on how to as well before you do as there are many other noises you can confuse for the baby :flower: I was thinking about doing my own video for it :blush: xx
> 
> Kmae - Ouou I hope it's nothing an you do get that BFP!! You so deserve it hun you truly do :hugs: xx

Thanks Jess and Debzie, 

Jess, I see you are 11 weeks already! It's already going so fast!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kmae - I know it's going too fast!!
Any update on your situation? :) xx

I just tried using doppler again and didn't find baby, but I've been told it's common for that to happen and to not panic, so I'm surprisingly keeping carm. I have to remind myself that the baby's heart is still so small!
Hows everyone else doing?
Srb?? :D :D :D xx


----------



## stephanie1990

XXXJESSXXX - Hello!:flower: 

Sorry iv been missing lately, my internet went down :cry: and has only just been fixed yay!!!:happydance:

How are you?? Omg i cant believe your 11 weeks already. 
I cant believe that i start the 3rd trimester tomorow eeeeekkk :happydance: xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Helllo stephanie!
Ahh I know the feeling, that happened to me not so long ago :dohh:
I know it's crazy isn't it!
Oh my that's so sudden!! How amazing! Are you ready at all for it? Decided on a buggy yet? xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Right then ladies...here we go!! My little bubba, doing just fine in there! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00031-20120322-1234.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## girlinyork

Amazing Bex!! Looks like a boy to me ;) Can't wait to get mine xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Awww srb so chuffed and delighted for you!!! Looks sooooo cute!!!! :D :D :D


----------



## samj732

I hope all the wonderful pregnancies on this thread rub off on me :winkwink:
I'm waiting to ovulate, getting super impatient already! I wish I could skip to CD27 every month!


----------



## debzie

Srb glad all was well and love the scan pic. 

Samj hope you catch the all but laid eggy there.


----------



## lomelly

so pleased your scan went okay, srbj!

Jess, you have me convinced, I NEED a doppler!!! And today at my appt I didn't get an ultrasound but he did find the heart beat with a doppler. He was so patient and angled it and then POOF! I heard it!

Kmae, it's never over till the witch shows!


----------



## B&LsMom

OK Kmae---I hope you get one of these too!!! This was my LAST chance before my due date of April 1st!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0134.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0136.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kmae

blakesmom said:


> OK Kmae---I hope you get one of these too!!! This was my LAST chance before my due date of April 1st!!

OMG, is that what I think it is!!! Woohoo!!!:happydance::headspin::wohoo:

I think I am out this cycle, my temp dropped again today:sad1: my DH is going to drop off a sperm sample tomorrow. I also plan on trying soy iso next cycle before attempting clomid.


----------



## B&LsMom

Did you see my chart??---it looks CRAZY this month---I would have totally thought my chart last month would have resulted in a BFP way more than this months---it just goes to show you...your not out yet! I did do one dose of an "expectorant" around Ov--have you seen the research on Robitussin or Mucinex??--who knows if it helped, but obviously something went right this cycle!


----------



## samj732

I'm very excited to wake up and take my first temp tomorrow! I am enjoying getting more involved with TTC and I feel a lot less stressed out that I'm going to continually miss the egg now. Hopefully this continues when I get into the TWW. I only have two more cycles to get my BFP!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wow Blakesmom congratulations!! And on your last cycle before your due date that's fantastic! I agree your chart looks completely bonkers but who cares if it results in a lovely bfp? Brilliant news. Now.....who's next?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sam - I'm sure they will! Lets hope we got lots of BFP's this month :D xx
Yes Srb you did have a lovely pic - have you told anyone yet? xx
Debzie - your turn for a scan soon :D xx
Lomelly - Ahh so glad you heard baby's heartbeat!! I didn't find it yesterday but tried again this morning and found it, was a bloody nightmare though! I kept finding it and baby kept moving away :wacko: When can you get your doppler? xx
Blakesmom - Oh my I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!! H&H 9 months!! Eeeek I can't believe it go you hunny! Extra stickiness for you!! xx
Mrs Miggins - lets hope your next along with more of you lovely ladies :hugs: xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Havent told anyone yet, so still just close firends and family that know, but plan to start telling people now as and when I see them!


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Helllo stephanie!
> Ahh I know the feeling, that happened to me not so long ago :dohh:
> I know it's crazy isn't it!
> Oh my that's so sudden!! How amazing! Are you ready at all for it? Decided on a buggy yet? xxx

I feel like im ready to be 40 weeks lol :blush: I Just want june already!!! Erm yea, my buggy shopping was depressing lol. took me ages to find the right one, in the end i got a britax one, just a plain black one, but last week i brought a lilac carry cot to go on it so it makes it look more girly. 

How are you feeling?? any symptoms?? your not far off till the 2nd trimester!! xxx 


Srbjbex your scan pic is sooooo cute. Congratzs :flower: xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Srb :) Ahhh bless! SO sweet - it's nice telling people :) Do a lot of people know about your mc? xx

Stephanie - haha bless you! What is your actual due date?
Naww bless you :hugs: It sounds nice - lilac is a good choice :thumbup: Got any pics? ;)
I know what one I want already, as me and OH don't actually want to use a buggy alot, we want to be more wearing a sling and carrying, but we want a cheap one that will still do the job. SO I was hunting on ebay and found one that I love and it's cheap :)
Im feeling ok, still have my not feeling pregnant moments, symptoms are there but still dull. How about you? STill having dizzyness? xx


----------



## Camlet

Congrats blakesmom!! I hope you have a h&h 9 months :) xx


----------



## lomelly

Woo hoo blakesmom!!! Congrats!!! Who's next?? :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

hi ladies can i join???? lost my baby at 7-8wks on the 9th march my due date would have been the 21st 22nd Oct and im desperate to get my BFP again... so im testing my opks all been negative but only on cd15 so still waiting to o... congratulations to everyone who has already got there BFP b4 there would hav been due date....xxxx


----------



## Kmae

blakesmom said:


> Did you see my chart??---it looks CRAZY this month---I would have totally thought my chart last month would have resulted in a BFP way more than this months---it just goes to show you...your not out yet! I did do one dose of an "expectorant" around Ov--have you seen the research on Robitussin or Mucinex??--who knows if it helped, but obviously something went right this cycle!

I never make too much ewcm, so I did pick up some Robitussin to use next cycle. I have been using pre seed too. Can you tell I am gearing up for next cycle! I still have a Very small chance to get a bfp before my due date (April 13) if the witch shows up tonight or tomorrow. But not if I ov again on cd 26- Soy has helped women ov sooner, so I'm hoping it does for me. I am just over the moon for you blakesmom!

Srbj- I love you little bean's first pic!


----------



## Kmae

CherylC3 said:


> hi ladies can i join???? lost my baby at 7-8wks on the 9th march my due date would have been the 21st 22nd Oct and im desperate to get my BFP again... so im testing my opks all been negative but only on cd15 so still waiting to o... congratulations to everyone who has already got there BFP b4 there would hav been due date....xxxx

Cheryl, so sorry for your loss. I hope you find the support you need here. :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Congratulations blakesmom. Wishing yous happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## B&LsMom

debzie said:


> Congratulations blakesmom. Wishing yous happy and healthy nine months.

Your turn for the good news (again). I hope Monday's scan goes well---You are in my thoughts!! :flow:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Welcome CherylC3 - Im sorry for your loss :hugs:
I hope you find things getting easier (it does take time) xx


----------



## lomelly

Come on Doppler, get here already!!!
Welcome Cheryl :)


----------



## samj732

All this talk about dopplers, now I want one and I'm not even pregnant! :haha:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha sam :haha: Bless you! I did try it when I was 8 weeks, but I realise now I've found it I really wasn't looking well enough :dohh: I hope you get that BFP so soon so you can join in on it all!!! 

Eeeek Lomelly!!! You ordered one??? When are you expecting it to arrive??


----------



## lomelly

I caved, ordered it off eBay! Hopefully it gets here next week or early the week after... Is it hard for you to pick up little bean now? Do you have a bump yet?? I'm so bloated :haha:

:haha: Sam, you should get one when you get your bean, which WILL be soon!


----------



## Bride2b

Srbjbex said:


> Right then ladies...here we go!! My little bubba, doing just fine in there! :cloud9:

Awesome scan xx congrats xx


----------



## Bride2b

blakesmom said:


> OK Kmae---I hope you get one of these too!!! This was my LAST chance before my due date of April 1st!!

OMG Congrats Blakesmum!!!!!! Its fab & spot on ready for you would have been due date! So so so pleased for you! H&H 9 months!x


----------



## Bride2b

blakesmom said:


> Did you see my chart??---it looks CRAZY this month---I would have totally thought my chart last month would have resulted in a BFP way more than this months---it just goes to show you...your not out yet! I did do one dose of an "expectorant" around Ov--have you seen the research on Robitussin or Mucinex??--who knows if it helped, but obviously something went right this cycle!

I might have to look into this if I dont get my bfp this month! 

I love your chart by the way, your temp generally kept getting higher & higher! Fab news xx


----------



## Kmae

The :witch: just came to visit today. I told her she can stay for 5-7 days since she is here but that she isn't allowed to come back for 9 months after that! :af:


----------



## CherylC3

thanks this thread is a great one... it shows there is light at the end of the tunnel.. just dying to get a +opk so i can get on to the 2ww for my bfp...xx


----------



## lomelly

You tell her kmae!


----------



## B&LsMom

Bride2b said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> Did you see my chart??---it looks CRAZY this month---I would have totally thought my chart last month would have resulted in a BFP way more than this months---it just goes to show you...your not out yet! I did do one dose of an "expectorant" around Ov--have you seen the research on Robitussin or Mucinex??--who knows if it helped, but obviously something went right this cycle!
> 
> I might have to look into this if I dont get my bfp this month!
> 
> I love your chart by the way, your temp generally kept getting higher & higher! Fab news xxClick to expand...

Such a wonky chart this month--but it results in what I wanted it to, so I'll take it!! Come on BFP so you don't have to subject yourself to OTC cold meds when you don't have a cold LOL


----------



## B&LsMom

Kmae said:


> The :witch: just came to visit today. I told her she can stay for 5-7 days since she is here but that she isn't allowed to come back for 9 months after that! :af:

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :cry: I hope she only stays 3-4 days and that you Ov early so you can test early to get your BFP before your due date!!! Good luck with the Soy!


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Srb :) Ahhh bless! SO sweet - it's nice telling people :) Do a lot of people know about your mc? xx
> 
> Stephanie - haha bless you! What is your actual due date?
> Naww bless you :hugs: It sounds nice - lilac is a good choice :thumbup: Got any pics? ;)
> I know what one I want already, as me and OH don't actually want to use a buggy alot, we want to be more wearing a sling and carrying, but we want a cheap one that will still do the job. SO I was hunting on ebay and found one that I love and it's cheap :)
> Im feeling ok, still have my not feeling pregnant moments, symptoms are there but still dull. How about you? STill having dizzyness? xx

xxxjessxxx - My due date is Friday 22nd June :happydance: it still seems so far away though lol. I havent got a sling or carrier yet, im interested in them though so i think i shall have a look now. I didnt want to pay through the roof for a pram, i actually went into mothercare and babies r us and tbh i wasnt that keen on the really expensive one. I have no symptoms atm which i suppose is kinda great lol. only the odd bit of tiredness but thats it. 
Have you got your date for your 12 week scan yet?? xxx

Oh heres the pram :)
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 0









carrycot.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## B&LsMom

Steph what a GREAT day for a due date--that's my BIRTHDAY!! My co-worker is also due that date. She is starting to look so cute with her tiny little bump!


----------



## girlinyork

If I've conceived this cycle my edd would be 12.12.12. Hope that's a good omen


----------



## Kmae

blakesmom said:


> Steph what a GREAT day for a due date--that's my BIRTHDAY!! My co-worker is also due that date. She is starting to look so cute with her tiny little bump!

Ha! Yes, another Gemini! I am a Gemini too- born June 11th, and a true one at that since I have a twin brother who is completely my opposite! 

Girlinyork, 12-12-12 would be an awesome due date!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

girlinyork said:


> If I've conceived this cycle my edd would be 12.12.12. Hope that's a good omen

That sounds like a WONDERFUL EDD!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Kmae said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> Steph what a GREAT day for a due date--that's my BIRTHDAY!! My co-worker is also due that date. She is starting to look so cute with her tiny little bump!
> 
> Ha! Yes, another Gemini! I am a Gemini too- born June 11th, and a true one at that since I have a twin brother who is completely my opposite!
> 
> Girlinyork, 12-12-12 would be an awesome due date!!!Click to expand...

I'm a Cancer actually---The crab symbol is pretty spot on for me LOL


----------



## girlinyork

I am a Scorpio. I think its a "cool" sign to be :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - very exciting stuff!! Yes it's still hard to find baby, I find Aloe Vera Gel works better than the Ultrasound Gel I got :thumbup: Also, I find in the evening when Im bloated and got a slightly full bladder works best! Although the baby moves around alot! It may be in one place one day, the next you might not find it then another day it's in a complete different spot :wacko: Definitely need patience :) It's crazy how small movements you need. At the end of the day though, It's finding out what works best for you :flow: It's just confusing as I pick up so many of my arteries and as it reads the double pump it's always around 130. If you do need any help just let me know :thumbup: As I know quite a few useful videos :) 
Erm well I do wake up with a _little_ bump now - what about you? xx

Kmae - bless you hun :hugs: You sound like your not letting it knock you down! Go you! Im definitely with you for it to stay away for 9 months after that :thumbup: GL!! xx

Stephanie - ahh what a gorgeous pram!! Did OH get a choice in it?
Bless June 22nd sounds like a good date for a few people on here!! Go Ella! :D
Not got date yet, Dr finally resent form Tuesday so should now be receiving a scan date soon :D Atleast I know it's getting somewhere with it now!! 
Good to hear your feeling better :) DO you have backaches or anything? Any tips :flow: xxx


----------



## samj732

I had Chinese food today and got TWO fortunes in my cookie! They say

"You will always be surrounded by friends when you need them."

"Keep an eye open for an opportunity soon to arrive."

Hmm... I know they are just generic crap printed and put inside those cookies, but they both sound good to me :thumbup:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ouou sam they sound positive either way!! F'xd hunny :D


----------



## Kmae

QUOTE=blakesmom;16394411]


Kmae said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> Steph what a GREAT day for a due date--that's my BIRTHDAY!! My co-worker is also due that date. She is starting to look so cute with her tiny little bump!
> 
> Ha! Yes, another Gemini! I am a Gemini too- born June 11th, and a true one at that since I have a twin brother who is completely my opposite!
> 
> Girlinyork, 12-12-12 would be an awesome due date!!!Click to expand...

I'm a Cancer actually---The crab symbol is pretty spot on for me LOL[/QUOTE]:haha:[


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly - very exciting stuff!! Yes it's still hard to find baby, I find Aloe Vera Gel works better than the Ultrasound Gel I got :thumbup: Also, I find in the evening when Im bloated and got a slightly full bladder works best! Although the baby moves around alot! It may be in one place one day, the next you might not find it then another day it's in a complete different spot :wacko: Definitely need patience :) It's crazy how small movements you need. At the end of the day though, It's finding out what works best for you :flow: It's just confusing as I pick up so many of my arteries and as it reads the double pump it's always around 130. If you do need any help just let me know :thumbup: As I know quite a few useful videos :)
> Erm well I do wake up with a _little_ bump now - what about you? xx
> 
> Kmae - bless you hun :hugs: You sound like your not letting it knock you down! Go you! Im definitely with you for it to stay away for 9 months after that :thumbup: GL!! xx
> 
> Stephanie - ahh what a gorgeous pram!! Did OH get a choice in it?
> Bless June 22nd sounds like a good date for a few people on here!! Go Ella! :D
> Not got date yet, Dr finally resent form Tuesday so should now be receiving a scan date soon :D Atleast I know it's getting somewhere with it now!!
> Good to hear your feeling better :) DO you have backaches or anything? Any tips :flow: xxx

xxx jessxxx - Aw thank you :hugs: erm nope he didnt get much say lol, the only things he said was not to go over the top and spend a fortune. I wanted something that i could use again when we have number 2 :) 
Thats good, you should be having your scan very soon. I had mine when i was 12 weeks and 5 days, so it shouldnt be long for you!! 
I honestly dont have backache at all!! I havent gained that much weight yet so i think thats why, i think iv gained like 10 pound or something :wacko: The only symptoms i have is heartburn, tiredness, mood swings lol, and stitch when i walk. 
Erm my tips would be...... ( quite hard thinking about tips lol) if you have any sickness, plain biscuits helped me alot, i would eat a lot of them for breakfast. Also i would have to be a sleep for 9.30pm if i didnt, i would be the evil cow the next day all day lol. if suffer from a headache which i did for weeks, then in boots they do the cold head strips that you put on your forehead, they were brilliant, i even slept in them. I didnt get my doppler until i was 16 weeks, but i love it now and use it nearly every day, i always use mine on a full bladder as i find it works better that way. Also i havent brought a pregnancy pillow, as they are quite expensive so to save money i use my own pillows, they do the job!! Oh and a BIG tip would be at the 12 weeks scan dont drink tooooo much water, i drank 2 liters before my scan and i was in so much pain because my bladder was so full, the hospital scanned me 30 minutes late, my scan lasted ages because my bladder was so full, i had to keep emptying myself. It was horrible. Also dont know if you know, my if you lie on your left side in pregnancy at night, its meant to be really good as it helps more blood flow to the uterus, not sure how, but thats what my midwife told me. Hope these little tips helps :flower: xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - Bless, yeah you can definitely be using them again :) Can't wait til OH says I can go ahead with ours, don't think it will be quite as soon yet though lol, bit early.
I keep telling myself the further I am in my scan the better it should be anyway :) Especially as I did have my other scan only 2 weeks ago :)
Your lucky with no weight gain, I hope Im lucky like my mum, after birth she weighed less than she did before being pregnant!
I seem to be having backaches, I've found sleeping with my pillow inbetween my legs help but it still gets quite bad.
Thanks for the tips, they're really handy :thumbup: Haha Im the same with the lack of sleep! OH gets on my nerves so much at the moment too, when Im trying to go to sleep he wants sex, and when I wake up he's the same... I'm like erm hello I want my sleep!! xxx


----------



## debzie

Good tips thankyou stephanie I saved dds travel system but must admit I have been still looking even though there is no way we would be able to afford another. 

Well scan day tomorrow 09.10hrs so have lots to do today to keep me busy. Hope I sleep tonight.


----------



## girlinyork

Debzie, you are in my thoughts. This last fortnight must have been torture :(


----------



## debzie

Thanks girlinyork it has not been easy. I. just think its cruel now how they make us wait to long. I have prepared myself for the worst so hopefully it won't hit me as hard as the last time I was distraught and heartbroken. I still hold on to a glimmer of hope though that I see a wriggly blob when she scans my stomach.


----------



## lomelly

I hope you see a wriggly blob debzie!

I'm a Virgo.... Ya right lol I always get a kick out of it at least!

Jess, I'm not sure if I'm showing a bit or if it's just bloat, I'm really tall so no idea when the actual bump will come. My stomach is definitely puffed out, but I'm also pretty constipated...:( guess ill see in a few weeks! Thanks for the tips with the aloe gel, I will have to get myself a bottle. Recommend any good YouTube videos?? I know roughly where the obgyn picked it up but there could have been movement


----------



## girlinyork

My face is swollen :-/


----------



## lomelly

oh no, why is your face swollen??


----------



## girlinyork

no idea. Looks like water retention. I got a fat potato nose :-/


----------



## B&LsMom

girlinyork---I say count it as a symptom. Babies make us produce more blood, and the water in that blood has to settle SOMEWHERE!


----------



## girlinyork

It's given me a heavy head feeling which I vaguely remember getting before my last BFP. I feel pretty crampy today. All round my back too. I'm wondering if it's psychosomatic with me only being 4dpo x


----------



## samj732

debzie, I am thinking of you. I can't imagine how long these last two weeks have been for you. I hope everything goes WONDERFUL at your scan tomorrow!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thinking of you Debzie :flower: Im sure everything is going to be fine though... I truly do hun :hugs: xx

Lomelly, haha Im a virgo too! 21st September :cake:

It's good to know you roughly know where, but my baby moves around a lot! Just be patient with the small little movements :thumbup:
This video helped me a lot... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFQfZ754geM xx


----------



## girlinyork

I'll be here first thing tomorrow to find out how tomorrow goes debzie xx


----------



## Kmae

Me too, I'll be thinking of you all day and am really hoping you recieve good news.


----------



## debzie

Thanks so much ladies for the support and kind words. Will update as soon as I can. Having difficulty sleeping tonight.


----------



## girlinyork

I'm not surprised. I am really feeling for you :hugs: I hope you see a wriggly bean tomorrow xx


----------



## lomelly

Wow Jess, that's so weird, I'm sept 22nd... Thanks for the video, hope my Doppler comes next week! 
Can't wait till tomorrow debzie... I hope you get the news you deserve!


----------



## Camlet

I know im a bit late but just wanted to say good luck Debzie I hope it all goes well for you!

As for me I'm really worried today I woke up & noticed some pink discharge this morning when I wiped I'm so scared its all happening again as that's exactly how it all started last time! :( xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Waiting nervously for Debzie's update.. I hope everythings ok. xx

Lomelly - that is so weird!! Be funny if our babies were born on our birthdays or something :haha: xx

Camlet - I had that this time round too and everythings fine :D It panicked me as I had it before as well, but Im sure everythings ok! I had it about 5-6 weeks and again at 7 :thumbup: xx


----------



## Camlet

Thanks jess that's really reassuring to know! I'm now of to see my dr just incase though & going to see if I can nag him into booking me an early scan! xx


----------



## girlinyork

I really hope no news is good news re:Debzie.


----------



## lomelly

That's good camlet, it doesn't hurt to get an early scan. It's probably just implantation bleeding but best be safe :)

I had thought of little one being born on my birthday... That'd be nice! Imagine if both of us give birth on the same day lol come on October 10th!!


----------



## debzie

Sorry ladies I have taken so long but have had things to do.

Not good news. I have had another missed miscarriage booked in for erpc on wednesday afternoon. I had convinced myself this had happened so for now am just numb. I have already been referred this morning to our consultant who specialises in recurrent miscarriages so await his appointment.

As for the pregnancy there was no change in fetal pole size from last scan around 5 weeks. Sac had continued growing as did placenta and blood supply looked good. Sac has already started collapsing and there is an area of bleeding around the sac.

Can you please add me to the list bfp before 31st October please but I think we will be waiting to try until we get at least some answers as to why this keeps happening.

Thanks again for all your support. 

Debs. x


----------



## girlinyork

So very very sorry debz :( :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Debzie I'm devastated for you. I was so hoping it would be better news. I hope Wednesday comes and goes quicky and you can start to move on and recover as soon as its possible for you to do. Will you be having any testing done?
So, so sorry you are going through this again honey :hugs::cry:


----------



## Camlet

:hugs: :hugs: im so sorry to hear that Debzie :( :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies. I have been referred for testing and I asked for a erpc so they can also test the pregnancy although as it is so small I may not get any answers from that. OH wants to wait to try again but I do not know at the moment. I just feel numb.


----------



## girlinyork

You don't have to make any decision about trying again yet. Just look after yourself and make yourself a priority. I am so sad for you :'( I hope you get answers and a solution about why this is happening really soon xxx


----------



## Islander

oh god debzie...im so sorry... i wish there was something i could do or say to make it better but we all know that cant happen. we are always here for you hun. love and hugs in this horrible time xxx


----------



## lomelly

So terribly sorry debzie, i do hope they will get to the bottom of why it's happening very soon... Giant :hugs: please take good care of yourself


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Camlet - Have you come back from Dr's? My EPU says you have to be referred by your GP but I rang them and explained the situation and they booked me in, so maybe try that if all else fails :flower: xx

Lomelly - I know that would be funny! OH's birthday is 9th October and our anniversary is 2nd October, so between 21st Sep to 10th Oct, I got a lot of important dates! It would be ammazing if we both go the same day, we'll have to get eachothers numbers at some point so we can update for eachother while the other one's in labour :flow: xx

Debzie - I am shocked. Im so sorry hunny, I really thought this was going to be it for you :nope: I wish I could do more right now. You are welcome to PM me at any time. 
I hope you have the help you need to conceive a nice healthy sticky bean hun, in some ways I hope you'll be given an answer to a very easy solvable problem so it can be dealt with. The worst thing with me was when I was told there was nothing wrong and I had to keep trying until I got it 'right'. Let's hope you have everything done so you can have your little bean before 2013 gets us :hugs: I truly hope you stay strong, Im here and all the rest of us are too :hugs: Keep shining sweety xx


----------



## samj732

Oh no debzie, I am so sorry. :hugs: I was so hoping for good news for you. I guess the silver lining is that you are hopefully going to be getting some answers. I hope they send you to the best doctor they can. :flower:


----------



## Camlet

Hi jess yes I am back from the doctors & he was surprisingly very nice & understanding as soon as I told him that I'd had a mmc before he said I could have a scan before I even got the chance to ask him for one! I'm booked in for a scan tomorrow at 11 so fingers crossed it all goes well! xx


----------



## Camlet

Oh & I forgot to add (sorry if tmi) the pink discharge turned brown not long after & is now back to normal so goodness knows what that was all about as it was literaly only there for the first 2 times I went to the toilet & wiped :shrug: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sounded how I had mine, when I had it again at 7 weeks It worried me a lot though as was quite a lot and it was more reddy too, but all is well :)
Your so lucky to have it so soon! As I know a lot of people don't scan before 6 weeks, but more chances than not they'll ask you to come back again for a second scan :) xx


----------



## Kmae

Debzie, my heart sank after reading the bad news. I hope you receive some clear answers and treat you with the upmost importance.

Camlet, it sounds like everything will be okay.

My DH got his sperm analysis back and it doesn't look good. He has a great sperm count (101mil) but 80% of them are immobile or swim in circles. I feel like the odds keep stacking up against us. I did some research and there is little to do about sperm mobility and IVF seems like the only real help.


----------



## girlinyork

:( I am so sorry kmae. Are 21 million healthy sperm not enough? Sorry - I don't know much about it x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sorry to hear that Kmae - it may take longer and you did get pregnant before... it does only take one and lets hope you get it soon and a super sticky one!
Is IVF an actual option than you can do then? xx


----------



## Bride2b

Oh Debz, I am so sorry. I really hoped I would come on here and read good news. I guess one positive is that they have referred you straight away so hopefully you will get some answers soon. I am so deeply sorry, after having to wait these last 2 weeks too. Big big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Just read you post debzie, I am so so sorry! Sending loads of virtual hugs your way! :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

My DH needs at least 50% of his sperm to be rapidly moving forward and he only has 10% doing that. He does have some white blood cells present and an elevated Ph balance- so he may have an infection which can be treated with anitibiotics (I am hoping this is the case). I'll update you ladies on Friday after we meet with the RE. 

As for IVF, yes this is an option for us- but, really hoping we don't have to go that route.


----------



## B&LsMom

Camlet said:


> Oh & I forgot to add (sorry if tmi) the pink discharge turned brown not long after & is now back to normal so goodness knows what that was all about as it was literaly only there for the first 2 times I went to the toilet & wiped :shrug: xx

Same thing happened to me on Friday--I was at a friends house and thought--oh goodness what do I do, but it turned to brown a few trips to the potty later and by Saturday it was completely gone--I'm saying mine was IB and just staying positive everything is JUST fine. Even did another HPT yesterday to make sure and it was my strongest line yet.


----------



## B&LsMom

Deb I am so very sorry to hear your ultrasound news. Thoughts and Prayers that Wednesday goes smoothly for you. :flow:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kmae - keeping f'xd that it is just an infection!! Will they do another sperm count after that if that is the case? xx


----------



## Mrskg

congrats blakesmom xxxx

sorry you didnt get very good news kmae xx

big massive :hugs: debbie xxx

:wave: everyone

afm af got me at wk end exactly when due so one consolation is cycle back to normal x

so this is my last cycle of a 2012 rainbow worked out edd would be new yrs eve same edd as my first angel last year hope thats fate xxx


----------



## Camlet

Hi just thought I'd update you all I just got back from my scan & I'm in total shock! Turns out I'm actually 9 weeks pregnant & what I thought was af must have been an implantation bleed! Baby had a healthy heartbeat & sac was a nice healthy size! They said eveything looked fine! :) I can't believe it but I'm so happy! :) xx


----------



## Mrskg

wow wonderful news camlet xxxx time to change your ticker lol xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Yay camlet. That is so awesome :)


----------



## lomelly

Kmae, I hope it's just an infection and can be treated!

Camlet, that is great news! How many weeks/days ahead does that put you??

blakesmom, that's a great attitude! I'm sure LO is just fine xx

Jess, I'm still on "bump watch"... it comes and goes so much, and I can't tell if what I see is just me gaining weight or baby lol.. I'm getting very impatient with my doppler! I just want it to come already :haha: How are you feeling??

mrskg, that is comforting that your cycle righted itself right away.. nothing worse than when your body won't regulate..


----------



## Camlet

Thanks girlinyork! :) 

Mrskg- I can't change my ticker yet as I'm on my phone & for some reason it won't let's me copy & paste the link! But will get on my laptop tonight to change it! :)

Lomelly- It really is I'm so excited & happy I managed to get past 7 weeks (that when we lost our last one) without even noticing! :) It puts me forward a whole 3 weeks & 5 days :) Im so glad I don't have to wait so long until the dreaded 12 week scan aswell! :) :happydance: xx


----------



## Kmae

Yay! Camlet!!! How crazy that you are futher along then you should be. I bet that was a trip!

Jess, if it is an infection; then he can do another SA but it will take 90 days for the spermys to renew and to see a difference on the SA (which sucks). DH just had knee surgery two weeks ago and thinks it is because of surgery pain killers that his sperm motility is low- but I couldn't find any reaserch stating that pain killers affect sperm motility. DH wants to retest in couple weeks because he doesn't think he gave his "best stuff.":haha:


----------



## Kmae

lomelly said:


> Kmae, I hope it's just an infection and can be treated!
> 
> Camlet, that is great news! How many weeks/days ahead does that put you??
> 
> blakesmom, that's a great attitude! I'm sure LO is just fine xx
> 
> Jess, I'm still on "bump watch"... it comes and goes so much, and I can't tell if what I see is just me gaining weight or baby lol.. I'm getting very impatient with my doppler! I just want it to come already :haha: How are you feeling??
> 
> mrskg, that is comforting that your cycle righted itself right away.. nothing worse than when your body won't regulate..

I see you are 12 weeks today...HOW exciting!!!:happydance:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mrskg - sorry to hear AF got you, but f'xd you get that 2012 baby :dust: xx

Camlet - oh my god that's ammaaaazing!!! Haha wow bet your pleased with that!! xx

Lomelly - yeah I want a 'bump' theres literally nothing there yet, but you can see there's something forming. Im good thanks, pleased that got scan date through and midwife called and is coming today - how are you? F'xd doppler comes today!! xx

Ahh Kmae poor u, doesn't sound great to hear :hugs: Lets hope it is just something small like that though :) xx


----------



## carebear1981

Hi Ladies,
It's so nice to hear success stories. I've been hanging out still mostly in the miscarriage support forums as I'm still a bit scared to try again, but I definitely want a bfp before my 'would of been' due date. Got till Aug. 15th! Might as well get started :)
:dust:


----------



## Kmae

carebear1981 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> It's so nice to hear success stories. I've been hanging out still mostly in the miscarriage support forums as I'm still a bit scared to try again, but I definitely want a bfp before my 'would of been' due date. Got till Aug. 15th! Might as well get started :)
> :dust:

Welcome carebear, sorry about your loss- but, great to hear you are ready to ttc again.


----------



## lomelly

I'm getting frustrated with eBay, when I try to track the package it literally hasn't even shipped yet.... Grrrr hate waiting lol. Let us know how the mid wife goes Jess, it's good that she is seeing you right away! I would describe my bump as my waist just getting thicker around... No bump either! Dh suggested we start taking bump pics today.
Kmae, that really sucks that it will take 90 days for it to clear up! I had a chuckle when you said dh didn't think he gave his best stuff :haha:
Camlet you're almost out of the first trimester already!! Bet you can't wait!!
Welcome care bear, hope on the ttc train!


----------



## girlinyork

I'm BORED of the TWW. I want my BFP already. I might just have a tantrum :)


----------



## Kmae

girlinyork said:


> I'm BORED of the TWW. I want my BFP already. I might just have a tantrum :)

:brat: That is what I want to do too! I hate all this waiting!


----------



## girlinyork

I sort of had a bfp this morning. I dipped an IC and as the dye went over I saw the second line! But it disappeared after the dye had completely passed over it. Hoping FURIOUSLY it's the start of my BFP.


----------



## debzie

Evening ladies.

Mrs kg sorry the witch got you. x

Camlet wow I cannot believe big congratulations.

Welcome carebear.

Kmar and girlin Im sure your bfps are just around the corner they have to be. 

AFM Erpc went as well as it could I supppose much easier than medical management. There were a few speedbumps like...( be warned rant ahead)

they lost my notes from the scan on monday and so waited for the report to be faxed which was then illegible. 
When they received it as my sac measured 20mm this is too small to diagnose a mmc WTF. I EXPLAINED THAT I HAD A SCAN TWO WEEKS PREVIOUS AND THERE WAS NO GROWTH. The doc still wanted for me to go home and wait another week. I told them they were cruel and that there was no way this was a viable pregnancy and if you scan me today maybe the sac would meet their guidelines.

I kicked up a fuss and got a second opinion so the erpc went ahead.

I really think the management of missed miscarriage in our epau is appalling. Bloody guidelines.

(rant over)

At home now with a few cramps. Going to have an early night hopefully.


----------



## girlinyork

Oh Debzie, I'm so so sorry. As if you needed all that in addition to what you've already been through :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Debs I can't believe they put you through that. I'm pleased it's over and done with now, the physical recovery after erpc is definitely much easier and this much helped me emotionally, I hope it does you too. Big big hugs.


----------



## Kmae

Oh Debzie, I am sorry you had to go through all that on top of an already shitty situation:hugs: 

Girlinyork, keep us updated...sounds like your BFP will be here any day now!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Welcome carebear its good to hear your ready for trying again - sorry for your loss xx

Lomelly, they're so annoying when that happens! Have you tried messaging the seller instead and asked when they shipped it? F'xd it arrives soon! Midwife was lovely and all went well, she went to take my bloods but veins wouldn't co-operate so have to get them done tomorrow :nope: I hate them and start going into shock xx

Debzie Im so sorry they're so crap, I hope it's all smooth sailing for you hear hunny, you deserve it :hugs: xx


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies. x


----------



## B&LsMom

lomelly said:


> I'm getting frustrated with eBay, when I try to track the package it literally hasn't even shipped yet.... Grrrr hate waiting lol. Let us know how the mid wife goes Jess, it's good that she is seeing you right away! I would describe my bump as my waist just getting thicker around... No bump either! Dh suggested we start taking bump pics today.
> Kmae, that really sucks that it will take 90 days for it to clear up! I had a chuckle when you said dh didn't think he gave his best stuff :haha:
> Camlet you're almost out of the first trimester already!! Bet you can't wait!!
> Welcome care bear, hope on the ttc train!

I think I'm going to do monthly bump pics so might take my first one tonight. 8 months til my due date!!


----------



## Camlet

Lomelly- I know it's such a shock but I'm finally getting my head round it all! I'm so excited that I don't have to be in the 1st trimester for much longer! :) I'm just very anxious about getting past my 12 week scan now! What Doppler have you ordered? I hope it gets to you very soon! I'm ordering one this week of eBay aswell! I can't wait until I can finally start listening to the heartbeat! :) I'm also going to start doing bump pics after my 12 week scan! (although it will probably be more flab then bump for ages :haha: )

Girlinyork- I hope that was the start of your bfp! Got my fingers crossed for you! Have you tested any more?

Debzie- :hugs: I'm so sorry you had to go through all that :hugs:


----------



## md13

I Would like to join please. I said goodbye to my angel 2 weeks ago and was advised that I have to wait 3 months before I start trying .....frustrating ....My due date for my angel was november 16th I am hoping that I get pregnant before then fingers crossed.


----------



## girlinyork

hi md13. Sorry for your loss but so glad to meet you :hugs:

Camlet, complete bfn today and temp drop. Not optimistic


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - Bless, yeah you can definitely be using them again :) Can't wait til OH says I can go ahead with ours, don't think it will be quite as soon yet though lol, bit early.
> I keep telling myself the further I am in my scan the better it should be anyway :) Especially as I did have my other scan only 2 weeks ago :)
> Your lucky with no weight gain, I hope Im lucky like my mum, after birth she weighed less than she did before being pregnant!
> I seem to be having backaches, I've found sleeping with my pillow inbetween my legs help but it still gets quite bad.
> Thanks for the tips, they're really handy :thumbup: Haha Im the same with the lack of sleep! OH gets on my nerves so much at the moment too, when Im trying to go to sleep he wants sex, and when I wake up he's the same... I'm like erm hello I want my sleep!! xxx

Awww bless, my oh doesn't get it at all, we have gone from little bunny rabbits to two elderly people watching tv and in bed by 9pm lol. Iv just noticed that i havent posted for a couple of days, How did your midwife appt go? got your scan date yet? 
Iv got my 4d scan on sunday, im so excited. but im trying my hardest not to use my doppler that much, i think im becoming addicted :wacko: xxx


----------



## debzie

Welcome me13 so sorry for your loss. We are a friendly bunch and you eill get loads of support here. Why have you to wait 3 cycles??? Most say one and even then its to make the medical professions job easier at dating the next pregnancy. Good luck hun.

Girlin sorry for the bfn.

Afm I am feeling good actually as my last mmcs I had medical management I was physically ill and bleeding for weeks. I am just to say spotting to light flow and have bareable cramps. Got my out patient appointment through 29 th may with the recurrent miscarriage lead. 8 weeks time until jopegully start testing and getting some answers.


----------



## girlinyork

I'm glad you're doing okay Debzie. You've been in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks so much everyone for the welcome :) And welcome to you md13 (so sorry for your loss)
I was hoping to get some advice all please? I'm really ready to try again, but OH and I have been arguing. He's afraid to see me go thru the pain again of the loss (I took it so hard physically, but even more emotionally) so he refuses to even talk about trying. I want to try this month cuz 1) it would have me preggers before my 'would-be' due date and 2) my edd would be around the 1 yr anniversary of my loss. I want my first baby so bad! So, we're having a date night tomorrow and I'm wondering what I should say to him! I have a few ideas, like weighing the pros and cons of having a baby now or maybe just cry my eyes out until he gives in. We're so ready for a baby. We both have good jobs. He just has to get over his fears, I have!!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## girlinyork

Crying your eyes out will probably just reinforce his fears about your emotional capacity. I know it did for me. I got my OH to come around by promising him, and then showing him, that I could cope and fought to carry on. It's not always easy but I plow on. Maybe do a deal with him? Tell him you're happy to get some therapy or counselling about it all (there are charities which offer if for free over here. Not sure about your state though) if you can keep trying.

Also, 24 out of 25 women who miscarry go on to have a healthy pregnancy. That's 96% - good odds you won't go through this again so definitely point that out :) :hugs: good luck


----------



## Camlet

girlinyork said:


> hi md13. Sorry for your loss but so glad to meet you :hugs:
> 
> Camlet, complete bfn today and temp drop. Not optimistic

Im sorry to hear it was a bfn but it's still early days if your ticker is right? :hugs: I hope you get your bfp very soon!! xx


----------



## girlinyork

Thanks :hugs: To be completely honest though, I feel out. I knew by this point last time that I was pregnant and I just don't have that same knowing this time. But I reckon an April conception is on the cards :)


----------



## Kmae

Debzie, sounds like your body is coping alot better and hopefully your cycles will be right back on track.

md13, sorry for your loss. All doctors seem to give different advise about waiting to ttc- typically it is at least 1 month but that is typically to make their lives easier about calculating the due date if you get pg again soon. 

carebear, My DH and I didn't really have a choice in starting to try again right away since I bled for 4 months after my m/c (of course dr's said that is normal- yah right!). But, my mindset (which I shared with him) is that it will be easier for me to cope with my loss if I get pg again. Each day I am not pg- it makes me sad all over again. Every relationship is different- but that was what I communicated. 

girlinyork, its not over until the whitch shows her ugly face. But, it sounds positive that you both are ttc instead of holding off. Are you NTNP?


----------



## girlinyork

We were this cycle although I had ov pains so I did some sneaky OPKs and got BDing around ov a fair bit. Next cycle we're going back to TTC again so a bit more structured :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Welcome md13 :) Im so sorry for your loss but I hope you find great comfort and support from this group. Debzie is right, they often tell you to wait 3 months just to make it easier for themselves! As after a miscarriage your ovulation is here there and everywhere. Most women begin to try again when they feel emotionally, mentally and physically ready :hugs: xx

Camlet - Exciting stuff with dopplers!! Can make us go crazy though :haha: I've got a Sonoline B doppler, and I believe that's what Lomelly has ordered too :hugs: xx

Girlinyork - don't give up yet! It's still such early days!! xx

Stephanie - haha that sounds a bit all too similar! :blush: poor men ey ;)
Bless, I know I have a doppler but I worry about using it too much so try to every 3-4 days :)
Midwife went as good as it could of :) She couldn't take my bloods as my veins decided to play hide and seek so got them done today at the hospotal :nope: Not fun.
Got my scan date this Wednesday coming when i'l b 13weeks :) Eeeek cant' wait for your pics!! Will you be posting them? xx

Debzie - it's good to hear your feeling better hunny :hugs: When do you plan to TTC again? Great news about your appointment!! :D xx

Carebear - I had that problem, OH went through a phase of it. My arguement was that...
1. Of course I am going to be upset about losing a much wanted baby, what mother wouldn't?
2. If we stopped TTC he would see me suffer more, as I know that it's not going to happen.
3. He has to respect and understand my side to it, I understand and respect his.
4. Going through the pain of a loss made me want to try even more, it didn't make sense to experience the pain of for nothing.

Goodluck hunny, let us know how it goes :hugs: xx


----------



## samj732

I haven't posted in here for a while, now I'm afraid I'm behind :(

debzie, I'm sorry your day went so crappy but I'm glad you are feeling better. :hugs:

camlet, so glad you're almost in your 2nd tri already! 

md13, my doctor advised me to only wait one cycle, just because I bled so much (sorry TMI) and he wanted to make sure the uterus lining was built back up enough to hold the sticky bean.

carebear, I had troubles convincing my OH to TTC again too. I used the whole "I wouldn't have gotten pregnant in the first place if we weren't mean to be parents" argument. Don't cry. Just be logical and of course convincing. :haha: Tell him how much it would mean to you if you could get pregnant before your would-have-been-due-date. My OH is so scared, so when I get my BFP I'm going to try (keyword try! :haha:) to hold off on telling him until I'm 8 weeks just so he doesn't have to go through another MC again. 

AFM, got + OPKs yesterday and today so hopefully I am Oing soon. My temp went up today but I'm not sure what that's about since this is my first month temping. I hope this cycle is it for me, been trying for 6 months now since my MC. I feel good about it though! :) :dust: to everyone still trying!


----------



## girlinyork

Sam, I was thinking of holding off til 8 weeks too but I think it would annoy him to find out I kept it from him.


----------



## samj732

girlinyork said:


> Sam, I was thinking of holding off til 8 weeks too but I think it would annoy him to find out I kept it from him.

Yes, I'm scared of that too but I hope the good news will make him forget I waited :haha: I guess I'll see what I really do when I actually get that BFP!


----------



## carebear1981

Thank you all! :flower: I have the same feelings, I just needed to help straighten out the words in my head so that I can clearly argue my case without getting too emotional. 

We have talked about doing therapy together, I do have work coverage for any kind of assistance. They offered it to me once they found out about my loss, but I have never seen a therapist! I think the best therapy for me would be to try again :happydance:


----------



## carebear1981

If I do get a bfp again, I thought of waiting to tell him as well :haha: but agreed! I think he would be annoyed!


----------



## girlinyork

I had a spot of therapy and pairing it up with ttc again it really helped. When it was just the ttc it was tainted with fear and uncertainty but I worked through it :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

If you do choose to keep it from your OH's, if they're annoyed you can always say you tried thinking what was best for them and you wanted to make it easier for them.. opefully they'll appreciate that :flow: xx


----------



## Kmae

xxxjessxxx said:


> If you do choose to keep it from your OH's, if they're annoyed you can always say you tried thinking what was best for them and you wanted to make it easier for them.. opefully they'll appreciate that :flow: xx

Jess!!! You are officially in your 2nd trimester. So exciting!:happydance:


----------



## debzie

Sam you could have ovd yesterday at first positive opk my temps tended to do that. I would get a drop 5 days before ov then temp rise after first opk. Sometimes Ff wouldn't pinpoint ov until a day or so after so i stopped. Get some more bding in just in case it has been warm so it could have made the difference. I always tell oh first with my bfps. We help each other through those first few weeks and he has been my rock this time around. 

Carebare I think your oh will come round.

Will have to start from scratch again monitoring the signs ad each of my mmcs has changed my cycles. I am split with regards to ttc again I still have that need emotionally but in the back of my mind im thinking what if the mmcs are down to an easy fix such as a clotting factor do i want to know first. Oh wants to wait. He has been away for the past two days so we haven't had chance to talk since the day of my scan. Think we both will have a beer n a chat tonight.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Am I :blush: I thought it was at 13weeks? As in books and stuff It says 13 weeks? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Debzie, i understand what you mean - it's a tough decision but either way I hope you enjoy your well deserved beer and come to a decision :hugs: xx


----------



## lomelly

Girlinyork--you're only 8 dpo, could that temp dip possibly be an implantation dip?? They do exist, I had one the last time I was pregnant... You never know!!
Debzie, that sounds like a good plan, enjoy your beer! I do hope that it's just a simple problem.
Jess, emailed the person on eBay, hoping to hear back soon. It still hasn't changed shipping status... Wanna let me borrow yours?? :haha: we are almost in the second tri!!!
Hope all you other ladies are doing well, typing on my phone is getting frustrating (damn hormones)!!


----------



## Kmae

xxxjessxxx said:


> Am I :blush: I thought it was at 13weeks? As in books and stuff It says 13 weeks? xx

Oh yah, your right...but getting past the 12 week mark is a milestone when pg!


----------



## girlinyork

Can't sleep. Boobs hurt


----------



## carebear1981

girlinyork said:


> Can't sleep. Boobs hurt

That's a good sign! FX for ur bfp!!:thumbup:


----------



## samj732

Two babies born and one announced on my Facebook today, one of the babies is my OH's best friend's fiance. I'm happy for them but the day of her baby shower I :drunk: so I didn't have to go because I was so upset. We were supposed to be pregnant together and all that, and I had to have a freaking MC. They weren't trying either! She didn't want kids for another 5 years. The announcement is from my old boss who always told me she never wanted to have kids because her boyfriend wouldn't propose and didn't want to stop partying. UGH!! 

Sorry for the rant, I guess I was a little more upset then I thought. Well, it's all ok because this IS MY CYCLE!! Hopefully. :haha:


----------



## md13

samj732 said:


> Two babies born and one announced on my Facebook today, one of the babies is my OH's best friend's fiance. I'm happy for them but the day of her baby shower I :drunk: so I didn't have to go because I was so upset. We were supposed to be pregnant together and all that, and I had to have a freaking MC. They weren't trying either! She didn't want kids for another 5 years. The announcement is from my old boss who always told me she never wanted to have kids because her boyfriend wouldn't propose and didn't want to stop partying. UGH!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I guess I was a little more upset then I thought. Well, it's all ok because this IS MY CYCLE!! Hopefully. :haha:

Hey Samj732.... i know how you feel :hugs: facebook is so evil! :dohh: every time i log on theres another pregnancy announcement . I have a friend who is 8 months pregnant i was invited to her baby shower but i still dont know if i can face going i know that sounds horrible maybe i should just send a present. Fingers crossed for you that you get a :bfp: soon


----------



## debzie

So sorry sam I have around 5 pregnant ladies on my fb and three that have recienty given birth. Funily enough the ones where I know the ladies have miscarried or struggled to get pregnant o dont mind about. It's those that just fall pregnant by accident i resent more. My heart used to jump and ache at every announcement but not so much now. Maybe in the next few weeks if there are any ladies that will be due the same time me that may hurt more. 

Girlin sore boobs is a good sign mines would really hurt on a night from 7 dpo.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - it must be so frustrating! If you don't hear back within another day or two report them to ebay :thumbup: I hope it arrives today :D :D
I used doppler last night and couldn't find baby :nope: Slightly worrying but I've heard it happens so hoping Im just one of them.. going to try again in 5 minutes xx

Kmae - I know I still can't believe it! Before you know it you'll be there too :dust: :dust: xx

Sam - I remember feeling like that, especially about my friend who lets just so, hasn't been that considerate through it all. In my case, it doesn't really get easier until you get your BFP again, but each ladies different.. be strong!! This IS your BFP cycle :dust: xx


----------



## Srbjbex

samj732 said:


> Two babies born and one announced on my Facebook today, one of the babies is my OH's best friend's fiance. I'm happy for them but the day of her baby shower I :drunk: so I didn't have to go because I was so upset. We were supposed to be pregnant together and all that, and I had to have a freaking MC. They weren't trying either! She didn't want kids for another 5 years. The announcement is from my old boss who always told me she never wanted to have kids because her boyfriend wouldn't propose and didn't want to stop partying. UGH!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I guess I was a little more upset then I thought. Well, it's all ok because this IS MY CYCLE!! Hopefully. :haha:

I know it is horrible. Within a month of my miscarriage, THREE women in my office announced they were pregnant, and are all due quite soon - and it hurt me so much as it should have been me as well! But hang on in there, I thought it would never happen for me again, and it did, and it will for you! :thumbup:


----------



## samj732

Thanks ladies. Another announcement this morning! My FB is just full of babies. I try not to let it get to me but I can't help it some days.

This morning FF gave me crosshairs and says I'm 3DPO now, but I had + OPKs yesterday and the day before. I'm so confused. That makes it worse becaue I was going off the OPKs and now I'm afraid I missed the eggy. My chart is in my siggy if anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## B&LsMom

sam looks like your BD'ing should be fine whether you go by FF or the OPK's--your chart is looking good. I wonder if it might shift you one day forward after you get a few more temps in there--it did that to me my BFP cycle.


----------



## samj732

blakesmom said:


> sam looks like your BD'ing should be fine whether you go by FF or the OPK's--your chart is looking good. I wonder if it might shift you one day forward after you get a few more temps in there--it did that to me my BFP cycle.

Thanks. I hope it shifts me at least one day! I know it only takes one and at least we BD'd CD10, but CD 11 is another early ovulation for me, so another short cycle this month if that's true. I guess I just have to wait and see :shrug:


----------



## debzie

I agree with blakesmom remember Ff is a computer program if you set it to opk or research it will change. Still bding is fine hun.


----------



## samj732

Yep, if I change it to research I'm stil 3 DPO, but with OPK I'm 1 DPO. Either way, looks like I'm in the dreaded TWW again :coffee:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lets hope its a rewarding TWW that ends in a BFP!! xx


----------



## lomelly

Hope your tww goes by fast Sam, and that you caught the eggy! 
My Doppler came!!!!! Finally!!!! But I'm at work till 7 and can't even test it out!!! I was freaking out this am because I actually feel really good today.... Hope I can find little bean later!!!


----------



## girlinyork

Lomelly, you're leaving the first trimester so you can expect to start feeling good :) x


----------



## lomelly

I hope you're right! I'm so paranoid :(


----------



## girlinyork

I'm not surprised :hugs: hopefully you pick up a nice strong beany heartbeat later. When is your next scan? x


----------



## lomelly

Probably in three-four weeks for the gender scan... It will be such a huge relief if I can pick up bean later! Gotta look up those YouTube videos lol


----------



## B&LsMom

Dr. ordered me in for an early scan today--they could see the gestational sac only as I'm only 5 weeks 2 days--wish I wouldn't have gone in for one as now I'll be worried until there IS something in there--not sure when they will book me for another...hCG @ 5 weeks came back @ 2900.


----------



## Kmae

Samj, Its going to be your turn to post on FB soon! I hope the tww goes by quickly for you!

Lomelly, so glad it finally arrived. I have a feeling you will become obsessed with it (I would!)

blakesmom, early scans are stressful becuase before 7 weeks; little beans are too small to see anything. Do you know why they gave you a scan so early? 

So DH and I just got back from the RE. DH needs to retest in mid-May becuase only 10% of his spermys have rapid movement- dr. says they can get a better idea with at least two SA tests since it can change month to month. Got an ultrasound and he saw a small ovarian cyst but said he wasn't too worried about it but he would be keeping an eye on it. Then he prescribed me Clomid to take next cycle! But, I am really hoping soy works for me THIS cycle...fx'd. I'm only cd 8 so I got a ways to go...


----------



## B&LsMom

since my last pregnancy was a partial molar pregnancy they were trying to rule out new pregnancy vs regrowth of the molar tissue.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - exciting stuff!! Girlinyork is right, we're heading to the glorious second trimester soon and we're supposed to start feeling great, i was up until 2 days ago where I feel really sick in the mornings now. Yaaaaay for the doppler!! Im suddenly finding it reeeeallly hard to find baby now :nope: So if you have that problem honestly don't worry! Just be patient :flow: xx

Blakesmom - it's so unreliable so early! Good to know you've got something there and in the right place that's a first good start!!! Any symptoms yet? xx

Kmae - Ahh atleast they're going to retest, f'xd your husband has good strong swimmers there!! :spermy:
I so hope this is your bfp cycle Kmae :hugs: xx


----------



## samj732

FF changed my crosshairs today, so I feel a little better now. I hope it changes one more day though! My intercourse timing is only "good", stupid free VIP trial making me over-analyze everything!


----------



## girlinyork

BFN today but I've been so sick and dizzy. Thrown up twice already. Hope it's a good sign and not a bad takeaway lol :)


----------



## Kmae

girlinyork said:


> BFN today but I've been so sick and dizzy. Thrown up twice already. Hope it's a good sign and not a bad takeaway lol :)

Well you have sore boobs and are getting sick- sounding like pg signs!


----------



## B&LsMom

samj732 said:


> FF changed my crosshairs today, so I feel a little better now. I hope it changes one more day though! My intercourse timing is only "good", stupid free VIP trial making me over-analyze everything!

Your BDing is exactly like mine around your Ov when I got my BFP if FF is right with its new 1 day shift. Only difference was mine on Ov day was AM and your is PM--both should get the job done!! I think the skipping day before Ov may have been a good move to let :sperm: be nice and strong for Ov day!! We'll see if it shifts again tho huh. I always got my free VIP when I was no where near getting crosshairs--just randomly in the middle of my cycle pre-Ov every time lol.


----------



## B&LsMom

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly - exciting stuff!! Girlinyork is right, we're heading to the glorious second trimester soon and we're supposed to start feeling great, i was up until 2 days ago where I feel really sick in the mornings now. Yaaaaay for the doppler!! Im suddenly finding it reeeeallly hard to find baby now :nope: So if you have that problem honestly don't worry! Just be patient :flow: xx
> 
> Blakesmom - it's so unreliable so early! Good to know you've got something there and in the right place that's a first good start!!! Any symptoms yet? xx
> 
> Kmae - Ahh atleast they're going to retest, f'xd your husband has good strong swimmers there!! :spermy:
> I so hope this is your bfp cycle Kmae :hugs: xx


No symptoms really. Nips have stayed pretty tender, and last night I went to bed early. Might have noticed some heartburn which I NEVER get--but that's about it. OH and I was pretty bloated a few nights ago but glad that symptom came and went lol.


----------



## lilblossom

yeah I had the free vip trial last cycle and feels different not having it this time but seems silly to pay for it.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Blakesmom - Bless, my boobs didn't really hurt at all. Just stayed tender. I believe between 6-7 weeks they hurt but then went to nothing lol. Symptoms are a pain in the bum! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

lomelly - have you tried your doppler? xx


----------



## girlinyork

Kmae said:


> girlinyork said:
> 
> 
> BFN today but I've been so sick and dizzy. Thrown up twice already. Hope it's a good sign and not a bad takeaway lol :)
> 
> Well you have sore boobs and are getting sick- sounding like pg signs!Click to expand...

Yeah :) But I still feel out strangely enough. Suppose I was expecting the BFNs


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Girlinyork it does sound promising! And they say feeling out is a symptom!!!


----------



## girlinyork

Last time I knew intuitively as soon as I had conceived. If I get my bfp this cycle I'll be surprised. And very happy. Very, very, very, happy :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I understand what you mean.. I have that 'knowing' feeling too.
However maybe for you this time it means a BFP and a sticky one too ;) xx


----------



## girlinyork

Last year I knew I'd get pregnant in November long before it had come round. I have a good feeling about April :) Even if Jenny Renny does say different lol.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thats good to know then!! Roll on April!


----------



## lomelly

Yes I did, I found it last night and this am! I might make a video of it later and uploaded so you can tell me what you think? It was hard to find earlier, and moved around a lot!

Girlinyork, whether now or in April I'm rooting for your bfp! 

How's everyone else doing? Any big news??


----------



## Kmae

I have a question for all you ladies. I have been using Internet cheapies to detect ovulation and the RE said to get the Clearblue Easy because it's so accurate;however, he mentioned both a smiley face and reusable strips- which are from two different CB products (I think). SO should I get the CB fertility monitor which has reusable strips I can buy OR the CB ovulation predictors which doesn't have the option of being reusable( gives a smiley face)?


----------



## B&LsMom

I was too cheap to get the monitor--the smiley OPK's worked great for me--They have 2 different quantities, a 7 pack or 20 pack--I always went with the 7 if you know approximately your normal Ov time that should be plenty for a cycle or two! ( I only used 2 out of my last box and got a BFP)


----------



## samj732

BBs sore today, just like last cycle when they were sore. On the sides near my armpits. I hate this. I had one intense cramp by my right ovary today, lasted about 10 seconds but that was it. It was strange though.


----------



## Kmae

blakesmom said:


> I was too cheap to get the monitor--the smiley OPK's worked great for me--They have 2 different quantities, a 7 pack or 20 pack--I always went with the 7 if you know approximately your normal Ov time that should be plenty for a cycle or two! ( I only used 2 out of my last box and got a BFP)

I am very irregular, but if I end up taking the clomid, then I am hoping I can pinpoint it better and want to get something more reliable . 

Me: "Honey, does this look darker to you"
DH: "I don't know"...


----------



## B&LsMom

Can't go wrong with the Smiley--its either there or an empty circle LOL


----------



## Kmae

blakesmom said:


> Can't go wrong with the Smiley--its either there or an empty circle LOL

I just ordered a pack of 7 for $14us dollars. Hopefully, i paid a reasonable price! I also bidded on a CBFM for $50 which comes with 20 strips- lets see if I get it... Come on eBay!!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - that's great news! Yeah you should upload it :D
I've found mine yesterday so hard to find suddenly! Heartbeat is normally 150-160, although last two times its been 140-150? :shrug: xx

Sam - sounds hopeful! xx

Kmae - men are useless at that sort of thing aren't they!!! Sorry I can't help you with the OPK scenario but hope you win the bidding :D xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Jess babies heart rate drops from around 11/12 weeks. It's totally normal, I think it stays around that throughout the pregnancy now :)

Can I please join? My due date was 6th Sepetmber 2012. Sadly I had MMC diagnosed on 23rd February 2012, I then had medical management on the 26th February 2012. I am currently awaiting my first AF but we have been trying so not sure if it's going to turn up or not :wacko: x


----------



## debzie

I used cheapy opks from the internet for months but had to get the more sensitive ones 20 miu to detect surge. My bfp cycle I was doing a trial for cbfm so had everything for free. I had allready bought one so I'm glad now I did not sell it. I really do rate them as i have a 27-33 day cycle. 

Girlin its now April fingers crossed for that bfp. 

Lomelly yeah for hb must be so reasurring. X

Welcome missmum. Really do hope you get your bfp before your due date. Would be strange if we were bump buddies though. X


----------



## girlinyork

no bfp for me. Looks like April will be the month I get knocked up instead :)


----------



## debzie

Girlin you have a lovely dip at 8 dpo so there is still time for that bfp my dear.


----------



## lomelly

That's a good deal for that CBFM, Kmae! Come on eBay! :haha:

welcome missmummy, I'm sorry to hear about your MMC, and hope you find support here. Odd question, but how did you find medical management? I did that also for my MMC and found it pretty awful at first..

girl, how long are your cycles normally? That dip at 8 DPO did look really good, but if not, I really hope april is it!!!

Jess (and everyone else), I uploaded my doppler video! I know it's silly but for some reason I keep thinking that heartbeat is me... even though I checked mine and it's only 70-80 bpm..:blush: That sounds like an amazing heart rate Jess!! it varies for me too.. anywhere from 140 to a bit over 160!

https://youtu.be/U7_yd9GyUc8


----------



## girlinyork

My cycles are normally 32 days  Miscarriage completely messed them up, grrrr. My luteal phase is 12 days though so AF is due on Tuesday. Soy isoflavones next cycle I think. See if I can bring my ovulation forward


----------



## carebear1981

Lomelly - that must be an amazing sound!!

Girlinyork- april will definitely be your month! FX for u!!

Kmae- sorry, I'm no help with ov kits never used em!

Welcome missmummymoo! So sorry to hear of ur mmc. Sending babydust and good vibes to u! :dust:

To update on me, my conversation with oh didn't go the way I wanted. Stupid rational jerk... Well not a jerk I guess. His argument to me was that we now get a second chance to make things better. We weren't trying at the time but it was a very welcome accident. We're saving for a house and should have a downpayment by the end of this year. He wants to wait till we have our own place. I can understand I guess. But he won't sway at all even when I said I feel the only way I'll feel better is to get pg again. He wants to go to counseling instead. :growlmad:


----------



## Kmae

Thanks Debzie for your opinion.

Missmummymoo, sorry for your loss. I hope your cycles get back to normal soon.

Girlinyork, my cycles have always been messed up- well since coming off bcp. My cycles are 35 days +. I'll let you know if soy makes a difference with ov for me.? I'll start using opks at cd 12 just in case- even though I have never ov earlier than cd26...


----------



## amjon

I was hoping for a BFP before Taylor's due date, but it just passed last week. :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Amjon, so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

lomelly said:


> welcome missmummy, I'm sorry to hear about your MMC, and hope you find support here. Odd question, but how did you find medical management? I did that also for my MMC and found it pretty awful at first..
> 
> Jess (and everyone else), I uploaded my doppler video! I know it's silly but for some reason I keep thinking that heartbeat is me... even though I checked mine and it's only 70-80 bpm..:blush: That sounds like an amazing heart rate Jess!! it varies for me too.. anywhere from 140 to a bit over 160!
> 
> https://youtu.be/U7_yd9GyUc8

Thank you :hugs: for you too. I found it horrendous. I had the pills and had to stay in hospital. I went in at 8.30am and didn't leave till 6.50pm! Such a long horrendous day. 5 weeks today I was just leaving the hospital without my baby in my tummy anymore :cry: It seems so long ago yet it also seems like it was only yesterday too! Its weird.

That's a lovely HB hun :hugs: so reassuring to hear it I bet :) x


----------



## B&LsMom

Kmae said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong with the Smiley--its either there or an empty circle LOL
> 
> I just ordered a pack of 7 for $14us dollars. Hopefully, i paid a reasonable price! I also bidded on a CBFM for $50 which comes with 20 strips- lets see if I get it... Come on eBay!!!Click to expand...

I think that is a fair price for the 7 pack. I think I got my last one for $12.50ish and the whole pack was defective (Well the reader was not the strips) so Clearblue sent me a new pack for free. I think I paid almost $25 when I bought a 7 pack @ Wal-mart, so Amazon was the best way to go in my opinion! Good luck on your e-bay bid--how many days left??


----------



## lomelly

girl, it's such an unfortunate side effect of MC :( messing up your cycles and everything... I hope soy helps, I've heard a lot of good things about it, I was about to try that if the birth control didn't work.

carebear, it's so reassuring, I'm so glad I spent the money on it. I think I'd be a nervous wreck by now if I didn't have it.. I don't think men totally understand how being pregnant again will heal us, and I hope he comes around soon. I understand his point of view, but there's always that slightly irrational part of us that just wants to be pregnant no matter what. I noticed you live in Cambridge--I'm in Kitchener :)

thank you missmummy, it is a wonderful sound. I'm sorry to hear your experience was no better than mine. They sent me off to take the pills at home, and I almost wound up in the hospital due to severe blood loss... I hope you have another sticky bean in there soon!! It's a pain waiting for AF!


----------



## Islander

hey lomelly!how exciting...i wanna get one but waiting til after my 12 week scan on the 16th :)


----------



## carebear1981

lomelly said:


> girl, it's such an unfortunate side effect of MC :( messing up your cycles and everything... I hope soy helps, I've heard a lot of good things about it, I was about to try that if the birth control didn't work.
> 
> carebear, it's so reassuring, I'm so glad I spent the money on it. I think I'd be a nervous wreck by now if I didn't have it.. I don't think men totally understand how being pregnant again will heal us, and I hope he comes around soon. I understand his point of view, but there's always that slightly irrational part of us that just wants to be pregnant no matter what. I noticed you live in Cambridge--I'm in Kitchener :)
> 
> thank you missmummy, it is a wonderful sound. I'm sorry to hear your experience was no better than mine. They sent me off to take the pills at home, and I almost wound up in the hospital due to severe blood loss... I hope you have another sticky bean in there soon!! It's a pain waiting for AF!

I really hope he comes around soon. I just have to convince him that we can still move while I'm pg! I just can't be much help :haha: That's so cool you're in kitchener! So close!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Carebear we moved from a flat to a house when I was 7 months pregnant with DD, and we moved when I was 8 weeks pregnant with DS. It is perfectly fine to move when your pregnant ... just means you get out of all the heavy lifting! X


----------



## Kmae

blakesmom said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is a fair price for the 7 pack. I think I got my last one for $12.50ish and the whole pack was defective (Well the reader was not the strips) so Clearblue sent me a new pack for free. I think I paid almost $25 when I bought a 7 pack @ Wal-mart, so Amazon was the best way to go in my opinion! Good luck on your e-bay bid--how many days left??
> 
> 
> I have 2 days left with the bid. If it goes up too much then I'll just use the Internet cheapies and if they look darker, I'll back it up with the cb ov strips.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## md13

amjon said:


> I was hoping for a BFP before Taylor's due date, but it just passed last week. :(

So sorry for your loss Amjon :hugs: I hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## Kmae

So sorry amjon, I hope you get you BFP soon. My due date is in a couple weeks, but, think I missed my chance to get a BFP before it comes (unless a miracle happens). Stay strong, it will happen.


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly - that's great news! Yeah you should upload it :D
> I've found mine yesterday so hard to find suddenly! Heartbeat is normally 150-160, although last two times its been 140-150? :shrug: xx
> 
> Sam - sounds hopeful! xx
> 
> Kmae - men are useless at that sort of thing aren't they!!! Sorry I can't help you with the OPK scenario but hope you win the bidding :D xx

xxxjessxxx - Hi :flower: been busy the past few days, cant believe you are nearly 13 weeks, OMG!!! How are you???? 
I had my 4d scan yesterday and it was the best money i have ever spent. I was in a lot of pain with my back though :cry: but in the last week by belly has grew, its huge and iv found two patches of massive stretch marks! great lol. Ella is doing fine at 28 weeks and 2 days she is measuring 1 weeks and 3 days ahead and is weight an estimate of 3 pound and 4 ounces. 

Heres a little pic :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







new 084.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## stephanie1990

Kmae said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is a fair price for the 7 pack. I think I got my last one for $12.50ish and the whole pack was defective (Well the reader was not the strips) so Clearblue sent me a new pack for free. I think I paid almost $25 when I bought a 7 pack @ Wal-mart, so Amazon was the best way to go in my opinion! Good luck on your e-bay bid--how many days left??
> 
> 
> I have 2 days left with the bid. If it goes up too much then I'll just use the Internet cheapies and if they look darker, I'll back it up with the cb ov strips.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The clearblue ovulation tests were the best thing i ever used. I conceived the first month i used them.
> 
> Good luck!!! xxxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## girlinyork

Thanks kmae. I am due tomorrow so will go into town for them if I get af.

Amjon, sorry for your loss. The ladies in this thread are very kind and you'll get a lot of support here :hugs:

Still bfn for me. Expecting af to swoop her stupid face in tomorrow :/


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Welcome MissMummyMoo! Hope your ok - thankyou for that information :thumbup:
I hope you do get your bfp this cycle :D xx

Lomelly - Lovely heartbeart!! No doubting that it's babies, I commented on it :)
Whens your scan? xx

Carebear - sorry to hear what he thinks, lets hope you have another 'slip up' ;) xx

Sorry for your loss Amjon, your still welcome to stick around in this group if you find it helping :hugs: xx

Islander - when is your scan? xx

Stephanie - I know its crazy!
Oh my Stephanie she is beautiful!!!! How amazing :cloud9: What was your OH like? What's your family think? xx


----------



## lomelly

sorry for the loss amjon, I hope you have a swift BFP!

girlinyork, I hope your gut feeling is right about April. Sorry about the BFN :( I'm still hoping AF doesn't show her ugly face to you!!

Jess, it sounds like a little choo-choo train doesn't it?? lol that's how I can always pick it up.. are you still listening daily with your doppler?? I know I am! My next OB appt is april 23rd, where I will ask if I can find out the sex of the baby, so hopefully I'll get an ultrasound shortly after that. Are you going to find out the sex?? do you have another scan coming up?? my bloat has gone down a lot in the last few days so I'm feeling kind of bummed about that :( I keep hearing 15-16 weeks is the norm for the first to show, and I'm so tall I'm sure it will take a bit longer.. when is your next midwife appt???

stephanie, that is one cute little girl!

islander, how are you feeling?? only 2 weeks till your appt!!!

kmae, do you have any more appts for testing set up? 

carebear, is moving the main reason he's wanting to wait?? maybe you can just attack him around CD14... lol. we are going to have to move when I'm about 7 months, gets me out of heavy lifting :haha: 

hope all you other ladies are doing fabulously :)


----------



## Kmae

DH has to get re-tested mid-May but no other tests other than that unless clomid doesn't work for me next cycle. How exciting to finding out the sex of your baby soon! Do you think you already know?


----------



## girlinyork

AF is here. Bitch. Oh well, last one for 9 months :)


----------



## debzie

Stephanie that pic is amazing what a cutie. 

So sorry girlin. Let's just hope the witch is in cleaning getting ready for your rainbow baby. I ready today that eggs actually take up to 3 months to reach full maturity so really getting pregnant straight after miscarriage is really unlikely. You have more chance a few cycles later.


----------



## girlinyork

That's very interesting Debzie! April is going to be my month. I'm going to have a PUPO month :)


----------



## Bride2b

girlinyork said:


> AF is here. Bitch. Oh well, last one for 9 months :)

Bummer! I like ur positivity though! Xx


----------



## lomelly

That's right girlinyork, that witch isn't going to show her face for another 9 months, so she better make it count this time!


----------



## carebear1981

lomelly said:


> sorry for the loss amjon, I hope you have a swift BFP!
> 
> girlinyork, I hope your gut feeling is right about April. Sorry about the BFN :( I'm still hoping AF doesn't show her ugly face to you!!
> 
> Jess, it sounds like a little choo-choo train doesn't it?? lol that's how I can always pick it up.. are you still listening daily with your doppler?? I know I am! My next OB appt is april 23rd, where I will ask if I can find out the sex of the baby, so hopefully I'll get an ultrasound shortly after that. Are you going to find out the sex?? do you have another scan coming up?? my bloat has gone down a lot in the last few days so I'm feeling kind of bummed about that :( I keep hearing 15-16 weeks is the norm for the first to show, and I'm so tall I'm sure it will take a bit longer.. when is your next midwife appt???
> 
> stephanie, that is one cute little girl!
> 
> islander, how are you feeling?? only 2 weeks till your appt!!!
> 
> kmae, do you have any more appts for testing set up?
> 
> carebear, is moving the main reason he's wanting to wait?? maybe you can just attack him around CD14... lol. we are going to have to move when I'm about 7 months, gets me out of heavy lifting :haha:
> 
> hope all you other ladies are doing fabulously :)


Honestly, it seems like that is the only reason! His exact words were this is our chance to make it better for the baby. I still think it's an excuse for his fears. He didn't even listen to me. I told him the best therapy for me would be to have another. He wants to go to therapy so we probably will. Then I'll get what's really bothering him at least. I made a list today of the pros and cons of having a baby. The pros are way ahead! I'll probably pull that list out the next time we talk (preferably before cd14!).
Jess- I've tried jumping him and hoping for a slip-up. :haha: he's just soo diligent went it comes to preventing! I may have to get him trash drunk. 

On another note, two people I know announced they were pg... I still get jealous... Totally happy for them but come on! 2!


----------



## Islander

hi everyone..sorry ive not been commenting much...nausea and exhaustion have hit me this week!im so tired!my scan is the 16th - i cant wait. im so excited but im also bricking it incase somethiongs gone wrong! my boobs seem to have grown another cup size tho, im falling out my sloggi crop top lol and talk about sore!!argh!oh well... right, im off for a nap, ive been up for a whole 30 mins lol


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - well I have my 12 week scan tomorrow :happydance: Even though Im 13 weeks tomorrow lol, then afetr that I have to ring my midwife and tell her and then ring GP to book my 16 week appointment. I have to book them all myself she said, but I have to have them exactly on that day! SO yeah, have to ring early to book them I guess.
Eeeek exciting - I sort of want to but then again I dont, but it makes it easier if you know so I probably will. Im quite sure it's a boy though, what about you? xx

Girlin - sorry for AF but I love your optimism for April :dust: xx

Islander - bless I have days like that where I can just crash out :dohh:
Have a nice nap sweety xx


----------



## Islander

nap didnt happen - post came and dogs went mental so im gonna head to the shop to get something nice for tea :S also, i really want a girl...but tbh I think this is a boy... kinda exciting!


----------



## Camlet

Good luck for your scan tomorrow jess!! Looking forward to seeing pics! (if your posting any?) Sorry it's been a while since I've posted things have been quite manic here lately! I've got my first midwife appointment tomorrow! I'm looking forward to it as she will book my 12 week scan after but a bit nervous at the same time as I know my midwife isn't going to be happy that I didn't wait until first af before I got pg! :S xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Islander - aww bless, ouou yummy - what you got in mind?
Yeah Im thinking boy, what makes you think so? xx

Camlet - Yes I'll definitely be posting pics :D I had my midwife appointment last week sometime, hope yours goes all well! Im sure she won't be angry, atleast once you have your scan you'll know exactly where you are :happydance: She might send you earlier :D You have any guess on the gender? xx


----------



## Islander

well, i didnt eat for 2 days as I felt so sick...had chicken kievs last night which stayed down so thinking i might just have that again. i really want a chippy, or an indian, or spring rolls but they all make me gag just now!!ill go have a look see if there's anything i fancy...


----------



## xxxjessxxx

mmmmm chicken kievs.. I LOVE those but haven't had them in aaages!
You suffered bad with MS then? xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Can you add me to the list please I was due 6th September 2012 x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yes sorry missmummymoo!! Im soo forgetful!!! apologies :flow: xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

No probs Jess :) thank you :flower: x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thankyou for reminding me xx


----------



## Camlet

Thanks jess! :) I have no idea this time! normally I have a strong feeling of what I'm having by now but this time I have no idea :shrug: I honestly don't mind either way though as I already have one of each so I'll be happy aslong as its healthy! :) Do you think your going to find out what your having at your 20 week scan? We want a surprise this time but I'll probably give in on the day!! :dohh: lol Of course I'll just be happy to get past the 12 week scan for now though!! xx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Welcome MissMummyMoo! Hope your ok - thankyou for that information :thumbup:
> I hope you do get your bfp this cycle :D xx
> 
> Lomelly - Lovely heartbeart!! No doubting that it's babies, I commented on it :)
> Whens your scan? xx
> 
> Carebear - sorry to hear what he thinks, lets hope you have another 'slip up' ;) xx
> 
> Sorry for your loss Amjon, your still welcome to stick around in this group if you find it helping :hugs: xx
> 
> Islander - when is your scan? xx
> 
> Stephanie - I know its crazy!
> Oh my Stephanie she is beautiful!!!! How amazing :cloud9: What was your OH like? What's your family think? xx

xxxjessxxx - Awww thank you :hugs: My oh shed a little tear which was really cute, then he was just amazed, he even paid more money so that he could get all the pictures on a cd. my mom think its amazing, my dad think its a little freaky which i agree, at first i was like, OMG this is freaky lol. 
Iv read your got your 13 week scan today, Good luck!!! Cant wait to see the pics :hugs: xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Camlet - Ahh bless, how old are they? Are they excited? Do you know what they want?
IT'll be exciting to find out what you having then!! I probably will as I want a 4D scan so as it's free will probably get it done there :thumbup: If I haven't found out before hand :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - that is adorable!! You got great pics! I plan to get one done for 28 weeks along, I just hope the baby is co-operative as I've heard they can be quite stubborn sometimes :dohh:
Lol I've got it tomorrow :) I keep getting so excited for the fact Im in second trimester tomorrow!! Really didn't think I'd get so far :happydance: 
Gosh your last 12weeks are creeping up quick ey!! xxx


----------



## Kmae

carebear, it sounds like he may have some fears of his own. Hopefully, things will get sorted out soon!

girlinyork, sorry about your AF..urg! I hate that bitch too! I kicked her out of my house last cycle and hopes she doesn't come back for 9 months either. 

Jess, your 2nd tri is tomorrow. SO exciting!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tomorrow is 1 year since my first loss.. Never thought a year down the line I'd have another loss to grieve for and still not be pregnant. 1 more shot at getting a bfp before my second due date...time is ticking away.


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: you'll have a 2013 baby, I'm sure of it xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

We will!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Kmae :hugs: I know I cannot believe it :) xx

Mrs Miggens - Im sorry to hear that hun :flow: You WILL get your BFP before :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

scan today and in second trimester, my golly xx

You girl will get your bfp's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camlet

xxxjessxxx said:


> Camlet - Ahh bless, how old are they? Are they excited? Do you know what they want?
> IT'll be exciting to find out what you having then!! I probably will as I want a 4D scan so as it's free will probably get it done there :thumbup: If I haven't found out before hand :) xx

My little boy is 6 (7next month) & my little girl has just turned 2! :) I haven't told them yet as we told my little boy last time before my 12 week scan assuming everything would be alright & he was so disapointed when I had to tell him there wasn't going to be a baby after all :( my little boy has mentioned he wants a brother but he also says he wants another sister every now & again so I think he'll be happy either way! :) I want a 4d scan too! I had one with my little girl & they are so worth every penny! :) good luck today! What time is your scan? (if you haven't already had it!) xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck for today Jess!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck for today Jess and happy 2nd trimester!! X


----------



## Islander

Goodluck Jess :D


----------



## lomelly

Can't wait for scan news Jess!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Good luck Jess!


----------



## bluecathy1978

I would have been due 21st July so I am hoping to get a BFP before then especailly as I have 1 friend due in june and 2 due in july! I am hoping that this will be my month to get a BFP and have a christmas baby xx


----------



## B&LsMom

I got to schedule for my next scan today--April 20th. Lets up little bean is Nice a Snuggled in and we get to see lots this time rather than just an empty gestational sac!!


----------



## Kmae

blakesmom said:


> I got to schedule for my next scan today--April 20th. Lets up little bean is Nice a Snuggled in and we get to see lots this time rather than just an empty gestational sac!!

I hope time flys for you and hoping there is a nice big sticky bean in your scan pic!


----------



## B&LsMom

kmae said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> i got to schedule for my next scan today--april 20th. Lets up little bean is nice a snuggled in and we get to see lots this time rather than just an empty gestational sac!!
> 
> i hope time flys for you and hoping there is a nice big sticky bean in your scan pic!Click to expand...

me too!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Camlet - thats sweet! Yeah it must be hard for little kids bless them, well after the scan he can start getting excited again!! xx

Welcome Bluecathy1978 - sorry for your loss :hugs: F'xd you get that BFP before hand!!! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sorry I didn't manage to post yesterday!

Scan went really well, photos not so much :dohh:

The baby just would not stop moving!!!!!!! The whole time we we're there it was just wriggling! First it was on it's head :wacko: Then, it was rolling around kicking my womb, turning on it's side - playing with it's toes!

So in regards to the pictures we didn't get great ones as sonographer couldn't get one's when baby was moving, I had to cough and wiggle my hips to try and get it in a better position :haha:

But then because the photo's weren't great she gave us two free ones :happydance: (I've put the photos orginals and edits saying what's what)

Anyhow here they are... Baby measuring on target and looking fine and healthy :)

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/Unedited1.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/Edit1.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/Unedited2.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/Edit2.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/Unedited3.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/Edit3.jpg


----------



## Camlet

Aww how cute you've got a little wriggler! Lol My little girl was exactly the same! I'm glad everything went well & little one is doing great!! :) ooh your getting me excited & a bit anxiouse about having my scan!! Come on appointment letter hurry up!!!! :haha: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks camlet :) haha exciting stuff! I can't wait until you do either!!
I've already got my 20 week scan appointment now as they give it to you there. For 28th May which doesn't seem that far already :wacko: xxx


----------



## stephanie1990

XXXJESSXXX - OMG those pictures are sooooooo cute!!! 

I still think your having a boy, dont know why but its the first thing that comes to my head lol. 
Im glad everything went ok and everything is fine :hugs: 
28th may isnt that look at all, lets just get rid of april first!! ill be 37 weeks and 2 days on the 28th may eeekk!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great scan pictures Jess. So glad everything went ok :) What a little wriggler you have x


----------



## lomelly

awww what a cute lil wriggler xx so happy everything is going well!!


----------



## carebear1981

That's great he's all wriggly! You must be sooo happy!! :)


----------



## Kmae

Oh Jess, you are going to have your hands full! Thanks for posting the pics. Can't wait until I get to be able to do that!


----------



## samj732

Great pics jess! Glad it all went wonderfully!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - haha I think it looks a bit odd in the pics lol. But during the scan it loked so perfect and cute!! It was nice that my little sister got to come in as well, she was amazed.
I know 28th may lol! Wow thats amazing! You'll be nearly popping if you haven't already!
I'll defo be finding out what it is :) Although my mum doesn't want to know so I have to keep it from her :dohh: xx

Thanks Miss Mummy, Lomelly, carebear, kmae and SAM :) I should of known from my scan at 9weeks it was gonna be a wriggler! hope your all ok :) xx


----------



## lomelly

Im so impatient for my scan now :haha: hope my ob gives me one on my next appt!


----------



## samj732

I got an evap this morning :( evil, evil things. That's what I get for starting to test so early. But I did get a canker sore yesterday, which is strange as I haven't had one in years. I tried to google it but half says it is a sign and half say it's not, and another website says that pregnant women don't get canker sores because of the hormones? So, damn it all. :haha:


----------



## B&LsMom

samj732 said:


> I got an evap this morning :( evil, evil things. That's what I get for starting to test so early. But I did get a canker sore yesterday, which is strange as I haven't had one in years. I tried to google it but half says it is a sign and half say it's not, and another website says that pregnant women don't get canker sores because of the hormones? So, damn it all. :haha:

I totally have a canker sore on the side of my tongue right now---boo to that website---count it as a symptom!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - exciting! Cannot wait until you do! You still using doppler? Any sign of a bump yet? xx

Sam - I thought I was getting evaps on my first, until I realised they were very faint bfp's :) they were so faint it was hard to see colour, until obviously they began getting stronger :) xx


----------



## Kmae

Woohoo, just won the bid for a 4 month old CBFM for $70! Now I'll have to read up on how to use/program it!


----------



## samj732

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly - exciting! Cannot wait until you do! You still using doppler? Any sign of a bump yet? xx
> 
> Sam - I thought I was getting evaps on my first, until I realised they were very faint bfp's :) they were so faint it was hard to see colour, until obviously they began getting stronger :) xx

Aahh, I'm really not trying to get my hopes up. I took a Wondfo and got what I think was an evap, then used one from early-pregnancy-tests.com and got nothing at all. The Wondfo one is supposedly 20miu sensetive and the other one is 10miu sensetive, so it doesn't really make sense. Plus, I'm only 8 DPO so what are the odds that I would even be getting a positive on a HPT at all? Very slim. 

That's not going to stop me from testing every day until I get a BFP or AF. :rofl:


----------



## samj732

I need to stop searching thru FF's HTP gallery. I found a test that looks kinda like mine and it was positive. No way! My line was thin, thin, thin! WHY DO I DO THIS TO MYSELF?!?!


----------



## debzie

HI LADIES

Jess so glad all was well at your scan pics look so cute thanks for sharing them. 

Sam evaps are evil but I too had what I thought were evaps 8-9 and 10 dpo then definate positive 11 dpo. Fingers crossed for you. 

Kmae yeah for cbfm I loved using mine and will be dusting it off next cycle. You can downliad the instructions from the internet just Google it. 

Nothing much is going on with me still spotting on and off. Woke up yesterday morning feeling frisky so we bd for the first time. Used protection which was strange. 
Yesterday and today I have had loads of pregnancy symptoms I know i still have hcg in my system but I have felt really nausious and have heartburn again. Boobs have swollen too. Htp were getting lighter but it was darker yesterday. Really hope there is nothing left in there. Had that with my first mmc. 
Hope everyone is enjoying Easter weekend?


----------



## samj732

debzie, I'm sorry it's taking so long for you to get "back to normal." The whole situation is crappy, why does it need to be drawn out?

I'm not sure if that other test was an evap, but I'm not sure this one is possible? 8 DPO with night urine?
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-07_00-00-44_941.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Camlet

Ooh that test is looking good samj! I hope it is the start of your bfp!! There's a lady I know who got a genuine bfp at 8 dpo & it looked just like that so it does happen! Good luck!! :) xx


----------



## debzie

Sam that does look promising.


----------



## Bride2b

Sam that looks good FX are you testing again to day with FMU?

No BFP before my due date, AF arrived yesterday & my due date is 2 weeks today.I had really hoped I would be pregnant again. I just cant keep hoping that I will be and keep being disappointed, this shit is hard!


----------



## Camlet

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that bride2b :( I hope you get your bfp very soon! :dust: xx


----------



## Camlet

My Doppler just came :happydance: but now I'm super confused I found what I thought was baby's heart beat & it was 125 but then I found a similar sound on the other side which was 120 so I'm not sure it's baby at all now :S what do you ladies think? They both sound faster then what my heart beat should be but slower than a baby's might? I cant find anything that sounds even slightly like a hb other then those :wacko: xx


----------



## girlinyork

It's not twins is it?

Sam, that looks like the definite start of a BFP to me!!! How exciting :D

Sooooo sorry about AF bride. I know what a kicker that must be. Massive hugs :( :hugs:


----------



## Camlet

I don't think so as I had a scan at 9 weeks & we only saw one! But if I'm honest she saw baby straight away so didn't move the scanner around so who knows! Lol I doubt it though! xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Camlet I was told that it was the sound of my own blood or something like that. There are 2 main arteries that run either side of the womb and that's what it is ... well supposedly x


----------



## lomelly

Camlet, usually baby has a heart rate around 150+ at that point... And is centered. Also sounds like a train because of their heart rate being so fast. Keep looking I'm sure you will find it!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yaaay Kmae for winning it! f'xd this is what you need to get that very well deserved BFP :flower: xx

Sam - I think thats a BFP! My opinion though :flow: xx

Camlet - hunny, that will be your heart beat but the doppler picks up the double pump. Search youtube on how to use fetal doppler and they'll be ladies on there explaining and showing you :) You'll know when you find it hunny, but you've unfortunately found the arteries lol - babies heart beat will sound like train/horse clopping xx


----------



## lomelly

Sorry about the witch coming in, bride! I hope she stays away for a long time after this.

Jess, I've got my own little train down there lol but still no bump! I do look a bit thicker in the waist, but I'm guessing since I'm so tall (5'11") it may take a while for a bump. I keep hearing 16-18 weeks and I just want it nooooowww :haha: btw you were totally right about the aloe Vera, that gel that comes with it works like crap!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well that's me out :cry: just been to the toilet and we have AF :cry: at least now I know I am on CD1. Don't suppose anyone might be able to help but when I went I had several 5p size clots ... is this normal? I've never had clots with 'normal' periods ... however I do know this is not a normal period x


----------



## lomelly

I usually have some clotting with my normal periods but I'm not sure they were that big (maybe half the size of that)... I'm sorry to hear af got you :( I don't think the clotting is anything to be worried about, sometimes we can get a period that's not normal to us and all is well


----------



## Camlet

Oh well I can't find baby at all then :( I've looked loads so I just give up! I've already looked on utube & what I'm hearing sounds exactly like what they are hearing just a bit slower! The last reading was 135.. I guess it's just my heart rate though :( I knew i shouldnt have bothered with a doppler! :( xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks Lomelly, I'm sure it's nothing to worry about x

:hugs: Camlet it may just take a while that's all. I was told that it could take up to an hour to find baby! It may also be that your not as far along as you think and they earlier you are the harder it is to find the heartbeat :hugs: maybe try again tomorrow x


----------



## samj732

OMG.

Now I'm so petrified I'm going to MC again... If I can just get thru next weekend without any bleeding I'll feel so much better. Why did I test so early again?! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-07_09-47-16_801.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I can see a slight line congrats Samj :flower: x


----------



## girlinyork

Sam, I see a line on that FRER. You're only 8 or 9dpo. You've got loads of time for that line to get darker xx


----------



## samj732

girlinyork said:


> Sam, I see a line on that FRER. You're only 8 or 9dpo. You've got loads of time for that line to get darker xx

I know it. I'm anxious to see how the progression is! I'm just praying it's a sticker!


----------



## lomelly

wow samj that is the start of a BFP! Use FMU if you can for the next few days to track progression, H&H 9 months :flower:


----------



## samj732

lomelly said:


> wow samj that is the start of a BFP! Use FMU if you can for the next few days to track progression, H&H 9 months :flower:

I'm planning on it. :) thanks everyone! I still can't believe it!


----------



## Camlet

Congratulations samj I hope you have a h&h 9 months! :)

:hugs: missmummymoo I'm sorry to hear the :witch: got you :hugs: I hope you get your bfp very soon! 

Well I'm 100% sure what I'm finding is baby now I found it in the middle (slightly to the left like it was on my scan) it sounds exactly like my little girls did so I'm convinced it is baby although not quite like a train in my opinion but it's still very faint! :happydance: xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thats lovely news camlet! So pleased to hear that :) x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - bless, I think I've got the slight bump coming, I can see a difference from my 9 weeks to 13 weeks one :) I just want a show off one too lol :blush: xx

Sorry to hear that MissMummyMoo, I had clots the AF after mc too, I think it's part of the process :hugs: xx

Yay Sam!! H&H sticky 9 months!! :happydance: xx

Camlet, yay for finding the heartbeat, I kept trying everyday and gave up, then tried 10+5 and found it, I know it's usually around 12 weeks to find it, took me aaaaaages though!! xx


----------



## lomelly

I just can't tell if it's an actual bump... I don't think it is but I don't know, I never did take an earlier bump pic, whoops!


----------



## Kmae

Debzie, It's so difficult to start healing from an mc when your still spotting. I hope the hcg gets out of your system very soon.

Bride2be and mrsmommymoo, so sorry AF has come. I really hope this next cycle is your BFP!

Jess, I hope you start sharing your tummy pics soon! It must be so exciting seeing it grow!

Camlet, yah for finding the hb!

Samj :happydance: woohoo for yor BFP, i hope this is yor sticky bean.

As for me, Im on cd 16 but no sign of ov yet. For the first cycle in a while, my temps are not flat so hoping that is a good sign. Come on ov!!!


----------



## lomelly

Hope you catch that eggy when it comes, kmae! Time to bd :haha:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Will you add me for 11-12-12 please and thank you.


----------



## samj732

Thanks everyone :) I can't wait till 12 weeks so I can get my doppler :blush:


----------



## Camlet

samj732 said:


> Thanks everyone :) I can't wait till 12 weeks so I can get my doppler :blush:

Be prepared they drive you crazy! :haha: I am desperate to use mine again but agreed with oh I won't until I'm exactly 11 weeks as he thinks poor bean was over poked with it yesterday! Lol :dohh: xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed O is on the way for you kmae!! 

No pains today and very slight blood loss. Think it was around 2pm yesterday that AF came and there was only a few spots on a pad. Hope it comes heavier or goes away soon as we go away 1 week today! X


----------



## debzie

Bride2 and missmoo sorry that af got you.

Sam congratulations wishing you a h & h nine months with an extra sticky bean. 

Camlet yeah for finding the hb so early. I would ne tempted to over do it. Another lady on here depress by twinkle doppling so early if its a probe one. 

Kmae thanks hun I just want it over with now. Hope you ov soon. 

Afm had a sad few days thought I had protected myself well but it did hit me. Let the healing begin.


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly - bless, I think I've got the slight bump coming, I can see a difference from my 9 weeks to 13 weeks one :) I just want a show off one too lol :blush: xx
> 
> Sorry to hear that MissMummyMoo, I had clots the AF after mc too, I think it's part of the process :hugs: xx
> 
> Yay Sam!! H&H sticky 9 months!! :happydance: xx
> 
> Camlet, yay for finding the heartbeat, I kept trying everyday and gave up, then tried 10+5 and found it, I know it's usually around 12 weeks to find it, took me aaaaaages though!! xx

xxxjessxxx - Awwww jess i cant wait to see you bump pics!!!! i didnt get mine till i was past 20 weeks which sucks, you still cant see my bump from the front, you can only see it from the side lol im just really wide :wacko: my hips are measuring 45 inches :wacko: xxx

My 29 week bump --
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## stephanie1990

samj732 said:


> Thanks everyone :) I can't wait till 12 weeks so I can get my doppler :blush:

Congrats sam!!! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## debzie

Welcome courtneymarie and sorry for your loss. Hope you get your bfp before your due date.


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: Debzie, its bound to hurt. I think how you've dealt with it all is admirable tbh xx


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi there ladies :wave:

It's been a VERY long time since I've stopped in but wanted to update that I finally got my BFP after a extremely difficult journey. It wasn't before our DD but it's here now and that's all that matters.

Happy Easter! :bunny:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bastetgirl congratulations! What lovely news.


----------



## samj732

Congrats bastetgrrl!! H&H 9 months!!

debzie, I'm sorry you're feeling so down. :hugs: I wish there was a way to make it all go away.


----------



## debzie

Bastegirl congratulations wishing you a happy and healthy nine months. 

Thanks ladies I'm sure I'm going to be fine.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - start taking pics!! :D And share! xx

Kmae - I will post tomorrow :) internet is sooooo slow today :dohh: Hope ovulation is just round the corner for you sweetie!! xx

Welcome CortneyMarie - sorry for your loss!! Am I right with the due date being 11th dec? xx

Debzie - Im sorry to hear it's hitting you hard, it's a natural process I guess. I hope your ok :hugs: xx

Stephanie - thanks hunny :) What a cute bump!!!!! I will post mine tomorrow lol if I remember! How are things now? Im stuck at the mo, OH doesn't want to find gender out anymore cos people have persuaded him otherwise :nope: xx

Congrats Bastetgrrl!! H&H 9 months :D xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: debz

Congrats bastet girl x


----------



## lomelly

Congrats to the BFP! 

I'm glad you're handling it well debzie, :hugs: to you


----------



## lomelly

P.s. I will also try to remember a pic tomorrow... Why do I keep thinking im just getting chubby? Lol


----------



## CortneyMarie

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly - start taking pics!! :D And share! xx
> 
> Kmae - I will post tomorrow :) internet is sooooo slow today :dohh: Hope ovulation is just round the corner for you sweetie!! xx
> 
> Welcome CortneyMarie - sorry for your loss!! Am I right with the due date being 11th dec? xx
> 
> Debzie - Im sorry to hear it's hitting you hard, it's a natural process I guess. I hope your ok :hugs: xx
> 
> Stephanie - thanks hunny :) What a cute bump!!!!! I will post mine tomorrow lol if I remember! How are things now? Im stuck at the mo, OH doesn't want to find gender out anymore cos people have persuaded him otherwise :nope: xx
> 
> Congrats Bastetgrrl!! H&H 9 months :D xx

No sorry it was November 12, 2012


----------



## Mrskg

congrats on the new bfps xxx

im feeling like shit got loads of symptoms but still to early to test! pissed off if my body playing games ah the joys xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ouou exciting Mrskg I hope its something 'positive' ;) xx


----------



## Lou15

Hi everyone, I would love to join this thread if it's ok. I miscarried on 19/12/11 at 12 weeks, would have been due 1st July this year, really dreading that date coming around and feel I will cope so much better if I can get a BFP before then! 
Feeling very down about it all at the moment which is making me feel silly as it happened nearly 4 months ago now and I feel I should be coping better by now, but I can't seem to forget how far along I should be, and how I should have a proper bump by now, and so on. 
Good luck to everyone out there who is trying xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

welcome Lou15 :hi: Sorry for your loss :flow:
It is hard and your not silly at all for still finding it hard. I did. 
Being pregnant now has helped, although I didn't get pregnant before my due date I felt once my due date passed I relaxed more and felt I didn't have the pressure of it so much.
Getting past that day is hard, but hopefully all these lovely ladies on here can help and support you :flower: xx


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: I know the feeling Lou. You'll get lots of love and support here xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hugs Lou. Don't worry about feeling like you should be feeling better about it by now. I had two miscarriages last year, the due date for the first was last November and the due date for the second is next month. I hoped to be pregnant by my first due date but by then I had already miscarried again and I was DREADING it coming round. But once it had I felt a bit better actually. My second miscarriage was in October and I still feel cut up about it, it's natural. You never forget but in time it does get a bit easier. I have one more shot at a bfp before my may due date, and if it's a bfn this cycle I'm taking a month or two off.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mrs KG I really hope it's not your body playing tricks and it's the start of your bfp.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hope you get that BFP before May Mrs Miggins!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Jess. I'm not going to be too down if I don't..a spring baby would be nice too.


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly - start taking pics!! :D And share! xx
> 
> Kmae - I will post tomorrow :) internet is sooooo slow today :dohh: Hope ovulation is just round the corner for you sweetie!! xx
> 
> Welcome CortneyMarie - sorry for your loss!! Am I right with the due date being 11th dec? xx
> 
> Debzie - Im sorry to hear it's hitting you hard, it's a natural process I guess. I hope your ok :hugs: xx
> 
> Stephanie - thanks hunny :) What a cute bump!!!!! I will post mine tomorrow lol if I remember! How are things now? Im stuck at the mo, OH doesn't want to find gender out anymore cos people have persuaded him otherwise :nope: xx
> 
> Congrats Bastetgrrl!! H&H 9 months :D xx

xxx jess xxx aw thanks :) yea i wanna see your bump!! lol. Im not doing to well today tbh, got a massive headache and have had it ll day, just feeling sorry for myself lying in bed:cry: Dont worry to much about oh not wanting to know the gender, its a lot harder to sit there in that 20 weeks and walk out not knowing the gender, im sure when hes in there and you see your little baby, he will want to know. :hugs: xxx


----------



## samj732

Mrskg, sorry, but I LOLd when I read your post. Sorry you feel so crappy :flower: I felt crappy last cycle and then got my BFP this cycle. Hopefully good things are in your future!

Lou, it's ok to feel sad. It seems the feeling comes and goes. Sometimes, when me and OH fight (we never do that... :haha:) I yell at him and say "Can you make me 7 months pregnant?! Then no, I won't cheer up!!" So you never really forget.

I got out of bed today and got so dizzy! I'm having slight headaches now, and my ab muscles seem to be sore even though I haven't done a thing to them :rofl: I'm not going to the doctor for another two weeks as he won't see me yet.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks jess I hope so I'd rather have no symptoms than phantom ones xxx

Lou sorry for your losses I'm glad you found this thread though all the ladies are amazing x don't beat yourself up everything you're feeling is normal x i have so many dates in my head I feel like a walking calendar! I made up a wee keepsake folder a few wk's ago with a page for each of my angels an all the dates that matter it's really helped they don't seem to be floating round my head as much xxx

Mrsmig I have all me crossables crossed for you x I know a spring baby would be lovely but taking a couple of months off will be hard on you an I'd like to spare you that x although I am glad you have that option x I feel like my deadline is getting closer (July) at my counselling today I said i need to get my head round how ill be if I get to July/ aug with no bfp Lol I managed to add a month so easily!!! 

Lol Sam i had to go back an read what I posted x yip was a bit short an sweet an to the point! It's giving me a laugh now too! Thank you I hope so too xxx

Feeling a wee bit better! Had a good moan at counselling! Can't stop poking my nipples though lol no wonder they're sore!! Has anyone had this a symptom I've had sore bbs further on but not sore nipples?

My counsellor asked what helps get me through the bad days an my answer was you ladies!
So Id just like to say a big thanks to all of you on here this journey would have been so much harder without you xxxxx


----------



## Lou15

Thanks so much to all who have replied already, you are so kind. I wish I'd come on this forum and found you all back in those dark days in December when it had just happened. But I feel lucky to have found you now! xxx


----------



## carebear1981

Welcome Lou15! I hope you get your bfp soon!

I hope everyone's had a great easter and that everyone is doing as well as can be. I just wanted to check in and catch up but didn't want to read and run.

I'm ovulating today... (I can feel it now ever since my ectopic), which is good and bad. Good cuz I know exactly when I have to drug the OH and make me preggers :haha: but bad cuz it hurts! Honestly I feel like he'll never be ready anyways, so what the heck!


----------



## samj732

carebear, I always got some pretty intense O pains too and mine lasted about a week this last time. Hoping you can get him to catch the eggy!

AFM, I called my doctor this morning and it turns out he is leaving in July for a year for a fellowship. :( Looks like he won't even see me since he can't stay with me throughout my pregnancy. I talked to a newly-pregnant friend and she suggested going to my old family doctor, because he does ultrasounds pretty much as much as you want. She got 2 in 6 weeks, which is pretty good. So I called him up and made an appointment for next Wednesday. If nothing else, I can convince him to do some bloods! Otherwise, I'm searching for another doctor that can deliver my baby, and thinking I'm going to have to go about an hour away from home. Stinks, but the doctor there is very good.


----------



## debzie

Hello Lou and welcome. So sorry for your loss. I agree with the others there is no time span on grief and dont let anyone tell you otherwise. We are all here for you.

Sam pitty about your doc, I forget that it works differently over the pond. Hope you fine someone you can trust.

Mrskg I am praying those are real symptoms.

I have been busy I finally got round to doing a journal so feel free to stalk. I am sorry but its a long one. Forgive my spelling too ( am borderline dyslexic)


----------



## samj732

Yes, seems the American government hasn't quite figured out the benefits of a NHS... unfortunately for millions over here.

Anyways, the doctor finally called me back and said I had to go to another clinic, and that he woudn't have seen me until 12 weeks anyways. Last time my first OB appt was 8 weeks. I don't understand :wacko: Good thing I'm going to the old family practitioner to hold me over!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - I will post them probably later as OH is a moody guts right now :nope:
We're finding out I do believe now anyway so thats good! :D
Sorry to hear your not feeling great, I had a headache four days running last week. They're awful aren't they! Hope your OH is giving you lots of TLC :hugs: xx

Sam - I had that with my abs I believe it's just them stretching - eek Im so excited for you! damn Dr's though ey! xx

Mrskg - thats sweet of you hunny :hugs: Im glad this thread has made such a difference to so many ladies on here :flow: You deserve a sticky bean so much and you will get it!!!! xx


----------



## Camlet

Sorry it's a bit late but :hi: & welcome Lou sorry for your loss :hugs: & I hope you get your bfp very soon! 

Well I'm officially 11 weeks & feeling a bit nervous & stressed as this is how far gone I was when I found out I'd lost our last one :( On a brighter note I just got my scan letter : happydance: it's on the 24th April at 11.45 I'll actually be exactly 13 weeks then so feels like ages away but obviously it's not! Lol


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: for Camlet. Have a prod with the doppler. I'm sure it'll reassure you :) Also, I get the impression it was a mmc and you're past the point the last one stopped developing? I don't blame you for feeling nervous though x


----------



## Islander

hi camlet - i know how u feel!i recently passed the day when i found out last time...so cautiously very excited!scan is on monday...most of me is excited and cant wait...but theres a little part of me thats bricking it. i guess that will always be the way for us lot, huh? good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - I will post them probably later as OH is a moody guts right now :nope:
> We're finding out I do believe now anyway so thats good! :D
> Sorry to hear your not feeling great, I had a headache four days running last week. They're awful aren't they! Hope your OH is giving you lots of TLC :hugs: xx
> 
> Sam - I had that with my abs I believe it's just them stretching - eek Im so excited for you! damn Dr's though ey! xx
> 
> Mrskg - thats sweet of you hunny :hugs: Im glad this thread has made such a difference to so many ladies on here :flow: You deserve a sticky bean so much and you will get it!!!! xx

XXJESSXXX - aw dam moody guys lol. oh thats good, i cant wait to find out what your having!! have you got a preference? or a gut feeling?
I suffered from headaches from like week 4 to week 16 but iv read they can come back in the 3rd trimester. :wacko: I dont know if my oh knows what tlc means lol, i havent seen him for a couple of days because he has been working really hard, seeing him tonight though, so he better give me so tlc lol xxx


----------



## Camlet

Girlinyork- thanks :) I might just do that but maybe give it a couple more days as it makes me even more paranoid when i cant find it or I don't find it straight away! yes it was a mmc & yes my last one stopped developing at 7weeks 2 days & my last scan revealed there was a healthy 9 week bean in there so thank god I got past that without even realising! (I thought I was only 5 weeks!) 

Islander- its horrible isn't it! I'm exactly the same I keep going from excited to nervous & scared so quickly poor oh doesn't know what to say or do! I know what you mean I think there will definitely always be a part of us that's worried no matter how far gone we are! I know I won't be able to relax until I've got my lo in my arms! Good luck for your scan on Monday! xx


----------



## lomelly

Jess, I'm so glad OH changed his mind about finding out!! Are you going to get a 4D scan in the near future?? I keep forgetting to take a bump pic, I've been so off for a week now due to my bloody wisdom tooth! They have to take it out as its causing infection. 

Hi mrskg! Oh I do hope you're right about the symptoms! And I'm glad your finding comfort here :flower:

Gl on your scan, islander! I'm sure all is well. 

It's definitely a good idea to write down how you feel debzie, I also found making a journal helped put my feelings into words better. :hugs: to you 

Care bear I hope you caught that Easter eggy!! And that the tww isn't too slow for you lol it's awful isn't it??

Sorry for your loss, Lou. I really hope you find comfort here and that your BFP is just around the corner.

Hope everyone had a happy Easter :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Islander

thanks guys. ive stopped looking at my preg apps etc, hoping the days will go by quicker...it will come around real fast cause i go back to work on monday too after the easter break lol but the time also passes v slowly as im not at work - stuck at home all day!lol oh well, itll happen eventually. good luck to everyone waiting to see their easter bfp :) atm ive got a couple people in my life who are all about frama so im trying to get them out of my life - dont need the stress. hope everyone is doing well!and had a lovely easter :)


----------



## Kmae

Wow, so much action going on with this thread in the last couple days!

Mrskg, Aww...really touched that we make a positive difference in your life and that you feel supported by us. 

Lou15, sorry for your loss. You can let your feeling loose here. We have all been through this crappy time and are here to support each other as we get through it

Samj, 12 weeks to get a first scan is too long. I hope your family doc will see you soon. 

Camlet, can't wait to here about your scan. Hoping the time flys by fast for you!

For me, I woke up with a good amount of ewcm so I am expecting to get a + opk today or tomorrow- which would be AWESOME! If I don't get a + opk, my DH and I will still be doing the BD tonight to cover our bases! Eggy, come out come out where ever you are!

Babydust to all...I am feeling like it is time to get another BFP announcement from this thread!


----------



## Mrskg

Gl with :sex: kmae I hope you catch the eggy x


----------



## girlinyork

I am feeling a bit glum. Since the mc my cycles have been stupidly long. I took soy isos to try and shorten it but I am worried I case I have to wait another 50 days just for a bfn :-/


----------



## Mrskg

Big :hugs: girlinyork x suppose my short cycle are one thing to be thankful for xx


----------



## Camlet

:hugs: girlinyork I know that feeling exept it was before my mc my cycles where ridiculously long! It used to drive me crazy to! :hugs: I hope this is your month! :dust: xx


----------



## Camlet

Kmae thanks & good luck I hope you catch that eggy!! :) xx


----------



## samj732

Kmae, I agree. I am seeig the family doc next Wednesday (18th) and going to LIE and tell him IDK how far along I am. The things we have to do! :haha: That way he will give me a scan and possibly 2. And I am going to ask him to check my bloods that day, and Friday so I can see them doubling :) And I have an appt with my OB's midwife beginning of May, I'll be about 7 weeks then. I feel so good about this one, the lines on my HPTs are definitely getting darker as I go along. 

A huge THANK YOU to all you ladies for being such a wonderful support system. I seriously don't know how I survived before these forums.


----------



## Kmae

girlinyork said:


> I am feeling a bit glum. Since the mc my cycles have been stupidly long. I took soy isos to try and shorten it but I am worried I case I have to wait another 50 days just for a bfn :-/

My cycles did the same after m/c; but, I ended up having a couple months with no ov or AF. My ob then prescribed me provera to stop my spotting, jump start my AF, and get hopefully get my cycles back on track. It brought my AF, but didn't really get my cycles normalized; but, it works for a lot of women, so something you might want to look into.


----------



## Kmae

Okay so this morning I had ewcm, then I rechecked this afternoon and now its creamy??? Anyone ever have both in the same day?


----------



## debzie

Kmae I used to get that. I would get tonnes of ewcm first positive opk starting cloudy then clear then the next morning ewcm by pm creamy sometimes grainy cm. Looks like you have ovulated hun. Got everything crossed for you.


----------



## lomelly

Kmae, I would get that too. I never did get a whole lot of EWCM, just the odd patch here and there.

samj, I did the EXACT same thing :haha: I said I had no idea when I had my last period and viola! dating scan!

girlinyork, ever thought about going on the pill for a month to regulate? hope you have a regular cycle this cycle!!


----------



## samj732

lomelly :haha: pregnant women can be so evil. I just wish the appt was here already because I've had quite a bit of painful cramping today. It's making me nervous, because technically AF is due the 14th. That witch better leave me alone now.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

My head is so messed up right now :wacko:

I've had no spotting since Sunday 5pm. I started with spotting around 3pm Saturday and over the almost 24 hour period there was no where near enough to fill a sanitary towel. I've had nothing since and its now 8am Wednesday. Someone was saying it could be an implantation bleed :shrug: I don't think it is. I done a IC yesterday and it was negative. Will maybe do another on Friday and see. I really want to know before we go away. Is there any other way of finding out earlier. I read that an implantation bleed can happen around 6-10 days after ovulation x


----------



## Camlet

Missmummymoo it could be an implant bleed as I thought I had my period when & it turned out to be an implant bleed! But it could have also have just been a really light period as I've read the 1st few cycles can be a lot different to your normal ones. I'd still re test just to be sure though & if your still worried maybe you should speak to your dr about it? xx

Afm I'm on :cloud9: I took girlinyorks advise & got the Doppler out & found baby's heartbeat loud & clear this time! :) it was even strong enough to read the bpm properly this time it was in the 150-160s :cloud9: I managed to record it as well! so happy & definitely reasured about my scan coming up! :) xx


----------



## Mrskg

:happydance: for hb on Doppler camlet xxxx

Sorry missmummymoo I've never had ib with any my pregnancies I hope it was though crossables crossed xxx


:blush: caved in an tested this morn...bfn...unless I turn it to a 43degree angle an stand on my head then I'm sure I see something :haha: lol I knew it was too early so still hoping x going by my last bfps I should have a line by sat or Monday x as they say patience is a virtue :wacko:


----------



## debzie

Camlet yeah for hb I am so chuffed for you hun. 

Missmoo nothing id certain the first cycle after miscarriage my first cycle after my first I had ramdom bleeding for a few days here and there most of the stuff you read says that you need to go 20 days without bleeding then call it a real af. It could have been a few left over cells that your body needed to get rid of, or it could have been af hence the clot????? The only way is asking your Gp for a beta hcg level???? Really hope your body sorts itself out. The other thing to do is go and buy some cycloflow (tranexananamic acid) from boots. Its for heavy periods and can reduce the flow considerably if af arrives on hols??? Just say to the pharmacist that you have really heavy periods. It expensive but works. 

Mrskg sorry about the bfn but it is way early lol. 

AFM. I am officially back to ttc.:happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you all. I've already been to my doctor and she took some blood from me yesterday but I don't think that was anything to do with my missing AF as she wrote something on the slip about being tired. I will phone in the morning to see if they have the blood results back ... I honestly just don't know what to do :grr: The clots is almost all I had ... the rest was brown tinged CM. Really thick and creamy CM this morning ... don't have a clue what CM to look for when TTC :lol: Thank you all again and sorry for whinging and moaning all the time :blush:

That's brilliant Camlet ... I'm so glad you managed to find it :) It's such a relief to find it isn't it? :D

Finger crossed for testing mrskg :dust:

:happydance: Debz we can be TTC buddies ... we still need to arrange that cuppa sometime :winkwink: x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Camlet and Islander can't wait for your scan pics!! Camlet, I was exactly 13weeks too :D Good to hear you've found baby's heartbeat loud and clear I haven't used mine in over a week and scared to xx

Stephanie - yes I'm quite sure its a boy - so will be finding out 28th May if Im right or not :dohh: Did you have a gut feeling?
Headaches are a nightmare, especially OH's don't make them any easier :nope:
Ahhh I hope he's lovely to you and spoils you!! xx

Lomelly - It certainly is, yes plan to get a 3D one at 27 weeks or so, will you be getting one? Sorry to hear about your tooth, I need one taken out too but don't want them injecting the stuff now im pregnant :nope: xx

Kmae - I hope you get to announce your bfp!!! I realised the bfp's are working their way down on the front page!! :D I never got much ewcm I always had to judge it on cervix instead xx

Mrskg - Lets hope that :bfn: turns to a :bfp: xx

Debzie - Soooo chuffed to hear your back to TTC :D :D xx

MissMummyMoo - atleast you'll get some answers soon!! Hope everything works out ok :hugs: xx


----------



## Kmae

Camlet, how exciting to find the baby's HB!

Jess, how are you feeling?

MissMummyMoo, I hope you get some answers soon and that your cycles go back to normal asap.

Debzie, welcome back to the game!

Mrskg, its still early to get a bfn- I hope you see a second line soon. 

Well it looks like a false alarm for me. My temp dropped a bit more today and still had a neg opk when I tested last night. On cd 20 now so really hoping I ov soon. I HATE all this waiting...feel like I've waited long enough. 

:dust: to you all!!! Let's see some more BPF here!!!


----------



## samj732

Camlet, so excited for you! Now I'll know who to ask if and when I get to that point :)

Debzie, I'm glad you're back at it. :happydance: 

Mrskg, I hope it works out for you. 

Kmae, the waiting does suck. You wait when you're TTC, you wait when you get your :bfp:, you wait to deliver, just wait for everything!

My temp dropped a bit today, looks pretty dramatic on my chart even though it's just a little over .2 degrees. Makes me nervous as AF is due this week. Not sure how long my LP is becuase this is the first month I have ever temped.


----------



## carebear1981

Hi all! So I'm passed my o day and well we didn't really try cuz he pulled out but I did make some steps in convincing him that we should try sooner than later :) still on that mission for a bfp before my dd.

FX for all those trying to get that bfp too! And so excited to see that everyone is doing so well with their lil bumps!


----------



## Kmae

carebear1981 said:


> Hi all! So I'm passed my o day and well we didn't really try cuz he pulled out but I did make some steps in convincing him that we should try sooner than later :) still on that mission for a bfp before my dd.
> 
> FX for all those trying to get that bfp too! And so excited to see that everyone is doing so well with their lil bumps!

 I hope he gets fully on board next cycle!


----------



## lomelly

Jess, the tooth extraction wasn't as bad as I thought! I asked for minimal freezing and it did the trick. Tooth came right out! Dr thought it would be better to get it taken out as if it got any more infected that would have been really bad. I've been a trooper though, haven't touched pain meds since I had the tooth out, and I was taking far too many for comfort before the tooth came out! I'm glad that's over and done with... I'm actually convinced I'm having a boy too!! Can't wait to hear if you're right about your LO :) And.... I keep forgetting the bump pic... I am convinced now there's something there! It's definitely more rounded lower down. I will make the bump pic my mission in the next few days

carebear, never count yourself out because he pulled out! that's how my nephew was born :haha: and a couple other babies I know of... I do hope DH comes around by next cycle.

missmum, it's good to hear the dr did some blood work on you to try to figure out what's going on.. is AF gone for you now??

mrskg, I hope you get that BFP in the next few days!

how is everyone else doing? any exciting news?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry to hear about your gran hope :( my dad suddenly passed away in December and it's still hard now :hugs:

Fingers crossed your into TTC next cycle carebear. Has you OH said why he's reluctant? 

Lomelly can't wait to see the bump piccie!

I don't think AF did show lomelly :wacko: I literally had smallish clots at once about 1/2 teaspoon of blood then brown discharge all in 24 hours then nothing since :wacko: x


----------



## carebear1981

Well, his excuse is that he wants us to buy a house first. We are well on our way to having our downpayment and should have it by the end of the year. But I also know that he has fears I will mc again. He said it was the worst moment of his life but it did set out his priorities which is how I think I've got him now! He is torn up over the loss and even though we hadn't planned it, turns out he wanted it more than anything! We both do :)

MissMummy > I hope that your missing af means you will get that bfp soon!! Have you called about your bloodwork?

Lomelly > can't wait to see the bump pic!!! and glad your tooth extraction went smoothly!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kmae - I feel crap. Everythings going rubbish apart from the pregnancy which is going great. How are you hunny? Is it possible you could of ovulated but OPK's didn't pick it up? xx

Lomelly - haha how odd we both think we're going to have a boy! Will you be finding out?
Yes! Can't wait to see your pics!! Here are mine if they work!! First one is 9 weeks second is 13 weeks, when im wearing clothes etc though you still can't tell yet xx
 



Attached Files:







9 weeks.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 6









13 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful bump piccies Jess ... bump is coming along perfectly :cloud9:

I phoned up about my bloods and they said everything is fine and no further appointment is needed. I think they have just checked it as routine as I said I was tired etc ... obviously nothing to do with the missing period :grr: I honestly just don't know what to do ... it's pointless going back to the doctors for another test as I won't get the results back in time before I go away. I guess I'm just going to have to pack sanitary products and just hope for the best really :( x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks MissMummyMoo, sorry to hear your not getting the answers you want :nope:
It does sound like it could be IB, but obviously AF's after MC's are so different and odd anyway so because of that, like you say - just hope for the best :) When will you test again? xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you. It's just the not knowing which is driving me mad :wacko: I'm going to test again on Saturday morning before we go and I may take 1 or 2 pregnancy tests away with me and test when I'm away too if I haven't had AF x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Bless - will you still be able to update us when your gone? :D xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I should be able to get online once or twice I think so I will try and update :) x


----------



## Kmae

Carebear, it seems like your mc really hit him hard especially since he wasn't able to help you- guys HATE feeling helpless, they like to fix things. Sadly mc are very common (1:3- which SUCKS). I really hope he gets the courage to try again soon. 

MissMummyMoo, its the worst thing when you don't know what is going on with your own body. Your body will take 1-3 months to get back into the grove after an mc so it just may need a little more time. I hope you get some answers soon. 

Jess!!! I love your tummy pics. I can see a small difference! So, what's going on? Why do you feel rubbish? I got some more ewcm this morning-which is driving me mad and I could have sworn my cervix was opened up a bit more (but that could just be me hoping). I still haven't got a significant temp rise so don't think I ov'd yet. I'll keep taking the opks and my digi opks just arrived yesterday so I will begin to use those. I think we'll just bd every other day to be on the safe side. F'xd!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kmae - just things in general. Going to see a friend today with her LO who I haven't seen in ages so will be nice and hopefully cheer me up :) But it's just things between me and OH mainly, not going so great..
I never had realiable EWCM, just tried to base it on cervix. My BFP cycle, I planned not to cheack at all but I had a feeling to check a few days before I was due to ovulate and my cervix was low soft and open, me and OH bd a lot over that 4 weeks as we we're house sitting and seemed a lot relaxed. F'xd you get your bfp Kmae!! xx


----------



## debzie

Missmoo we will have to go for a coffee when you come back from hols. Sounds good to be ttc buddies never had one in real life lol. 

Jess loving the bump pics you look gorge. Hope you and oh sort things out. 

Carebare sorry oh has his sensible head on. Hopefully he will be on board too in the mean time least you will be able to monitor your cycles and know your body better. One of my friends on here Elhaym her huby did the same then she fell pregnant the first cycle of trying and she is now 17weeks. She got her bfp days before het due date. 

Kmae hope you get answers soon.

Hello everyone else.

Afm hpts getting lighter. Opk negative believe it or not. Cbfm reading low. Know I shouldnt use it this cycle but LH line ( picking up hcg) is quite light so if I do get a surge I think it will pick it up. ??????


----------



## girlinyork

Jess, what's happened with your OH? :hugs:

Debz, I'd think so. There's no reason you can't keep tabs on your cycle so AF doesn't surprise you. I did that after my MC even though we weren't ttc that cycle. How are you feeling now?


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Kmae - I feel crap. Everythings going rubbish apart from the pregnancy which is going great. How are you hunny? Is it possible you could of ovulated but OPK's didn't pick it up? xx
> 
> Lomelly - haha how odd we both think we're going to have a boy! Will you be finding out?
> Yes! Can't wait to see your pics!! Here are mine if they work!! First one is 9 weeks second is 13 weeks, when im wearing clothes etc though you still can't tell yet xx

XXXJESSXXX Awww cute bump pics jess, You can see a difference. Do you take pictures every week? I did have a gut feeling i was having a girl from the day i took i the test and saw pregnant, i think our instincts are the best. I just knew, hard to explain but i did. I cant wait for the 28th my, im counting down with you!! counting down for you scan and counting down for myself being full term!! :happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## debzie

Girlin had a rocky few days last week but feel ok this. Ready to go back to work and face them next week. That's always tough as everybody knew as I had to tell them. It's when people are nice it sets me off sometimes. How you doing see your on cd 11 allready.


----------



## girlinyork

Yep :) Took soy this cycle. Trying to reduce the length of my ridiculous post mc cycles in the hope I won't wait another 50 days for another BFN :/


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pissed off, pissed off, shitty shitty crappy fucking day. 
There, I feel a bit better now.


----------



## Camlet

Mrs Miggins said:


> Pissed off, pissed off, shitty shitty crappy fucking day.
> There, I feel a bit better now.

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear your having such a crappy day sending lots & lots of :hugs:


----------



## carebear1981

debzie said:


> Missmoo we will have to go for a coffee when you come back from hols. Sounds good to be ttc buddies never had one in real life lol.
> 
> Jess loving the bump pics you look gorge. Hope you and oh sort things out.
> 
> Carebare sorry oh has his sensible head on. Hopefully he will be on board too in the mean time least you will be able to monitor your cycles and know your body better. One of my friends on here Elhaym her huby did the same then she fell pregnant the first cycle of trying and she is now 17weeks. She got her bfp days before het due date.
> 
> Kmae hope you get answers soon.
> 
> Hello everyone else.
> 
> Afm hpts getting lighter. Opk negative believe it or not. Cbfm reading low. Know I shouldnt use it this cycle but LH line ( picking up hcg) is quite light so if I do get a surge I think it will pick it up. ??????

Yes, I've been keeping close track! I'm hoping I'll be right on when we do start trying :) Though I am hoping for a slip up before :winkwink: Thanks for sharing about your friend! I know what you mean when you say when ppl are nice to you it sets you off. I'm totally the same! Hope your work week goes well! Kmae > I let him know that it does happen to 1 in 3 and that seemed to be a bit of comfort for him. He did take it a lot harder than he led on.

Mrs Miggins > that sux! I hope your day gets better

girlin > hope the soy works for you! FX!

Jess > love your bump pics!!!! :happydance: I'm excited to do that someday!!


----------



## Kmae

Debzie, I think it is a good idea to already be tracking your cycles. That way you know what your body is doing.

girlinyork, good luck with the soy; it seemed to shorten my cycle by almost a week- but hopefully it will shorten yours to a normal cycle length. Alot of people have had success with it.

Mrsmiggins, sometimes life sucks so hard and you just need to let it out of your head- so feel free to vent to us!:grr:

carebear, it sounds like it is going to take your him a little longer to feel comfortable- but hopefully not too long! :winkwink:

Update for me, I got a smiley face on my opk digi last night :happydance:! We :sex: last night but my temp shot up this morning-so not sure if it did any good. We also :sex: two days ago as well so hopefully one of those worked! :spermy:


----------



## samj732

Every other day is good Kmae. Your chart looks good to me :) GL!

Debzie, I hope you have good support from someone at work. We all know how hard it is to tell people you've miscarried. :hugs:

AFM, CD28 and no bleeding at all, not even a drip :) This means AF is officially late. Feeling good! Except, I don't want to eat. At all. Urg. A nurse told me that might mean I have terrible morning sickness. Gosh I hope not.


----------



## B&LsMom

Good luck kmae!!!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks ladies :hugs: And just never ending with OH, one minute he wants me the next he doesn't :cry: xxx

Good luck Kmae with your bd!! xxx

Stephanie - bless, It's exciting! Went around town with friend and her LO today looking at baby clothes and all I could say was I can't wait until I know! Saw such cute outfits!!
Gosh full term! That's crrrrazy :wacko: Amazingly crazy lol xxx


----------



## carebear1981

Aw Jess! I can't believe your OH! What's up with that???

samj > Yay for the officially missed af!! Boo on the morning sickness!

kmae > :dust: FX!!!!


----------



## girlinyork

Mrs Miggins said:


> Pissed off, pissed off, shitty shitty crappy fucking day.
> There, I feel a bit better now.

:hugs: hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Can't sleep. Still fed up, too many things whirring round in my head. Should have dtd tonight as 1dpo but Mark is tired, and in an arsey mood and I hate it when he's like this.


----------



## lomelly

Kmae, I think you timed your bd'ing perfectly! Hope you see those lines in two weeks! 

Jess, so sorry to hear about the troubles with OH. Men can be such asses sometimes... On the plus side that is one cute bump you have!! I have a pic on my phone but can't upload it from my phone so have to send it to pc... Soon!!

Girlin, I hope soy works for you, I've heard a lot of success stories with the first and second soy cycles.

Carebear, men always try to act so tough... I hope DH takes comfort in the fact that it is sadly quite common for mc, especially the first. :hugs: or just get him super drunk so he won't know what's what :haha:

Debzie, I hope next week goes well for you... It is always harder when people are nice about it, I cried a few times because of that. No shame at all in that!

Samj, woo hoo for missed period!!

Missmummy, I hope we get a good update soon :)

Hope all you ladies are doing well, i couldn't stay away from the solid foods and now my mouth is sore but... It was worth it!! Liquid diet and puddings were not doing anything for me!


----------



## Kmae

Thanks ladies. Okay, so I had a nice temp rise yesterday and today it is back down to what I think was the coverline. Anyone have a temp dip at 2dpo? Really hoping it rises back up tomorrow morning- only time will tell...:shrug:


----------



## B&LsMom

My BFP cycle chart was crazy wacky with ups downs--I think it's still in my siggy if you want to take a peek at it!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kmae hope those ups and downs are a good sign!!
Mrs Miggins I hope you feel better soon hunny :hugs:

Thanks ladies :flow: I don't know whether it's because the reality of him becoming a dad is dawning on him I don't know :nope: I just hope we pull through it xx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs: And just never ending with OH, one minute he wants me the next he doesn't :cry: xxx
> 
> Good luck Kmae with your bd!! xxx
> 
> Stephanie - bless, It's exciting! Went around town with friend and her LO today looking at baby clothes and all I could say was I can't wait until I know! Saw such cute outfits!!
> Gosh full term! That's crrrrazy :wacko: Amazingly crazy lol xxx

xxxjessxxx - aw i bet that was fun, whenever i see my friend with her little ones it gets me so excited. I use to get so excited about baby clothes and now im really picky lol. I cant wait till you find out as well, wont be too long :) 
Are you going to antenatal classes? I ask because if your hospital is anything like mine then i thought id give you a heads up. My mw told me to book the classes when i was 20 weeks because they get so filled up etc so i did. When i saw my mw last she asked me if id booked classes, i told her yes, i told her that i was a one day class on a sunday and she looked me confused. Turned out the hospital never booked me onto an class instead they booked me on a maternity tour of the ward:dohh:

So all this week iv been trying to find some classes. I have done eventually but it sucks when i told the hospital antenatal classes not a maternity tour, sorry rant over now lol xxx


----------



## Camlet

Oooh ladies I'm so worried yet again I've started spotting again :( I know it's supposed to be normal to spot in early pregnancy but it still scares the hell out of me! It's bright red blood this time but only a very small spot every time I wipe :( Ive had cramps since I found out so don't really think they mean much & I found baby's heartbeat on my Doppler earlier in the morning & it was a little slower then it normally is (in the 140s instead of the 150-160s) but its still there loud & clear I even heard a few movements so don't really know what to think or do atm :( :shrug: xx


----------



## girlinyork

Call your doc camlet. Better safe than sorry! It won't do anyone any good for anyone to stress out not knowing what's going on x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah, definitely call the doc or the midwife. I see you are 11 weeks have you got a scan booked sometime in the next few days? It's great that you have found your babies heartbeat but I'd get checked over just in case.


----------



## Camlet

Thanks ladies I can't really do much today because it's a Sunday so my drs & midwife both don't work on weekends & it wouldn't really be worth going to a&e today as the epu isn't open today either so they couldn't really do much until tomorrow either. I will call my midwife 1st thing tomorrow morning though! The spotting has completly stopped for now so fingers crossed that it's a good sign! Yes Mrs Miggins I do have a scan booked for 13 weeks which is 9 days away! It really couldn't come soon enough! xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh I wish your scan was sooner! It's frustrating isn't it? I'm really pleased the spotting has stopped now. With my first loss (not that I am comparing because your bean is fine I'm sure) my sporting started on a Sunday and there is nothing you can do until the next day. It's so hard. Like I say at least you have heard the heartbeat. I know it's hard with two children but try and rest up today.


----------



## Kmae

Camlet, I hope when you call on Monday that they get you in straight away. It's a good sign that the spotting stopped!


----------



## Kmae

blakesmom said:


> My BFP cycle chart was crazy wacky with ups downs--I think it's still in my siggy if you want to take a peek at it!

Thanks, your chart gives me hope. My temp went back up this morning; but, FF hasn't given me any crosshairs yet.

Jess, I hope you two pull through this. I'm sorry that you are having troubles and hope they get resolved soon.


----------



## B&LsMom

Kmae I wasn't imputting my temps regularly, but it seemed like I put 4 or 5 in together and got one Ov day and then later in the week put 3-4 more in and it shifted it back by 2 days.


----------



## Kmae

blakesmom said:


> Kmae I wasn't imputting my temps regularly, but it seemed like I put 4 or 5 in together and got one Ov day and then later in the week put 3-4 more in and it shifted it back by 2 days.

Thanks for the heads up that my crosshairs might change!


----------



## Camlet

Well the spotting is back & it's a bit more than last time so I rang the senior midwife at the hospital & they said they won't even see me as I'm not filling a pad :cry: I'm so upset right now as I know from last time I don't need to be filling a pad to be loosing my baby :( :cry: I checked the heartbeat again just to try & reassure myself but it's gone down to the 130s now so it's just made me feel worse :( xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Camlet :cry: I'm so so sorry you are going through this. I really wish there was something I could say or do. I know exactly what you are going through, and I just hope that there is a chance everything is ok. Why, why why does this have to happen to us. It's so damned cruel. :-(


----------



## Kmae

Camlet, I'm hate that they won't see you. Did you tell them that you didn't fill a pad last time you mc'd? If yes then maybe you can ring back and tell them you are filling one- just so they will see you. There is nothing wrong with saying a little fib- what's is wrong is that they won't see you. I really hope everything will be alright.


----------



## carebear1981

Oh camlet, I really hope everything is OK. Keep positive and try not to get too stressed. Thinking of you and hope you get in to a doctor tomorrow.


----------



## samj732

camlet, I feel awful that I'm not a doctor and I can't see you :hugs: I hope everything works out. And I agree with Kmae, tell a fib to make them see you and make sure everything is ok. I think it's ridiculous that doctors dont' listen to us when we know our bodies so much better then they think they do.


----------



## Camlet

Thanks everyone I've been trying to ring my midwife as the the one at the hospital was just very rude & unhelpful! I woke up this morning & found baby's heartbeat again it's still a little lower then usual but higher then last night it was reading in the 140s & went up to 150 at one point.. But then I went to the toilet & there's loads more blood but it's turned brown now. I hope I can get a scan today it's driving me crazy :( :cry: I don't really want to lie about needing a pad as I'm really scared if I lie about it it will really happen if that makes sense?! :( xx


----------



## Camlet

:cry: :( I just spoke to my midwife & even she is refusing to do anything or see me because she said there's nothing they will do until I'm bleeding really heavy :( this is so unfair I'm already terrified of that scan room & I've now got to wait the 8 days just to see if my baby's even alive :( :cry:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Camlet this is ridiculous. Can you get a referral from your gp? When I had my last mc I got no joy from the epu but went to see my gp and he got me booked in for a scan. They have to help you, they can't leave you like this. I absolutely hate how we are treated in early pregnancy it's totally insensitive.


----------



## debzie

Camlet that is so cruel, I think the whole management of early pregnancy is crap. It makes me so mad. I was fobbed off like that with my second mmc (not that I am saying that you have one)as I was 11+4 and due my 12 week scan the next week. I went to my gp and she demanded them to scan me and they did. If you can find a hb that is a reassuring sign hun. x


----------



## carebear1981

That is absolute crap that they won't see you. I don't know how things are in the UK but when I went to emergency when I mc'd they took me in right away and got me scanned. Perhaps you should lie and tell them you have a lot of pain. I totally feel for how helpless and worried you must feel but debzie is right, the heartbeat is such a positive sign. Praying that you and your LO are OK.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - Yeah once I find out I reckon I'll be a lot more pickier!!
My MW booked me in already when I had my booking appointment so that's a good thing :) Sorry to hear yours have given you trouble :dohh: When have you got them for now? Is OH going with you as well? xxx

Camlet - Around now your babies heartrate will drop anyway, Mines in 130's now and still fluctuates a lot, and it used to be 160's! As for the bleed - have you had sex? Bowel movement? I know you can bleed bright red blood from those things from irritating your cervix.
Im sure everything is fine hunny - get onto your GP and refuse to leave them be until you have a scan. GL hunny :flow: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

ps. I phoned the EPU myself and explained, tell a fib if need be, just try and get seen xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Thinking of you camlet I I have everything crossed for you x I can't believe epu won't see you that's shocking x don't know what advice to give you but I do think you need to be seen an scanned even just for reassurance have you tried your gp x it's good you can hear hb but as it fluctuating it's not giving you the reassurance you so terribly need right now x big :hugs: xxxx

Jess hope you an oh are ok xxx


Afm af came 5 days early on cd 20!! It was lighter than normal so tested an bfn x just gonna put that cycle behind me an concentrate on this one for a may bfp an if I don't it wo t be for lack of trying well unless hubby gets man flu again!!

Gl an big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## bluecathy1978

I am so hoping that I will be added to this list of BFP's very soon. My due date would ahve been july 21st and I have 3 friends due around then too so I am hoping I will be pg before then or the crazy stuff will start again!!


----------



## bluecathy1978

Camlet said:


> :cry: :( I just spoke to my midwife & even she is refusing to do anything or see me because she said there's nothing they will do until I'm bleeding really heavy :( this is so unfair I'm already terrified of that scan room & I've now got to wait the 8 days just to see if my baby's even alive :( :cry:

Fingers are crossed for you hun. Hope you get seen soon and get some reasurrance. Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## samj732

camlet, I hope you can get a scan in somehow. But maybe it is just nothing? Are you having cramps? When I had my MC I felt so crappy, headaches and pains all over my body and cramps, cramps, cramps.


----------



## Kmae

Camlet, its a great sign that you are still hearing the hb. But, I agree with everyone else-get in to the epu or to your gp. It sucks that you have to jump through hoops at a time like this-but I have found out the hardway that you have to advocate for yourself as some doctors wont.

Well I had a pretty shitty time this last weekend. I past my due date on Friday. I was handling it fine until the friend who got pg with me delivered the next day and was sharing photos of her new baby. My heart just sank and I started to cry because I wanted so badly to be sharing that moment with her but instead I am not even pg yet. I have two other friends who are also due withing the next month or two- I just want it to be my turn already!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Camlet as the others have said finding the heartbeat is a positive sign. I agree that you should try and get in touch with your GP and get a referral from him. They can't leave you like that for 8 days! X


----------



## Camlet

Thank you everyone for all your support! I've calmed down a bit now as the bleeding finally stopped this morning & the heartbeat has picked back up to the 150s which makes me feel a little better. I did try to get a drs appointment but they where fully booked & couldn't fit me in at all today but said if I ring back 1st thing tomorrow morning they should be able to fit me in. I'm not to hopefull that I will get a referral from him though as its normally all up to the midwife after you've had the booking in appointment where I live..

Kmae- :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about your due date I can only imagine how hard it must have been to have to see those pics on fb :hugs: I hope it is your turn for a bfp very soon! :dust: 

Samj- I really hope it is nothing! I have had cramps for ages pretty much since I found out so it's hard to say tbh!

Bluecathy- thanks I hope your bfp is just around the corner! This thread is due some more bfps by now! :) :dust: 

Mrskg- thank you :hugs: sorry to hear af came early! Sending lots of baby :dust: your way! 

Jess- that's what I've been hoping is the reason baby's heartbeat dropped! Sadly no we haven't had sex since we found out as I've been to scared to risk it! I did wonder about a bowel movement :blush: but the blood seemed a bit to much for something like that? 

Carebear- it is horrible how they treat early pregnancys here! Im to scared to lie incase it comes true & then I will just end up blaming myself even more if things go wrong! :( 

Sorry for the long post & if I missed anyone out xx


----------



## samj732

Yay!


----------



## lomelly

camlet, so pleased to hear LO's heartbeat is picking back up and that you can find it. that's a very very good sign! I hope your GP gives you a scan ASAP, what's wrong with drs being so stingy with scans?!??

Jess, almost 15 weeks!! :) one week till my next OB appt, what've you got coming up? Have you had a talk with OH to see why he's being like this??

mrskg, :hugs: sorry AF came early, that's very odd that it was so light.. I hope next cycle is back to normal and you don't see that witch

kmae, seeing that kind of stuff on FB is such a hard thing... you're a strong lady, and your time will come soon! :hugs:

how's everyone else doing?? how was the weekend? AFM, I was exhausted, sat on my arse all weekend :haha:


----------



## carebear1981

Camlet - ya I understand how you wouldn't want to lie and I'm glad you will be able to see your doctor tomorrow. Good news about the hb still going strong!

Kmae - I'm sorry you passed your dd :hugs: hope you get that bfp next!

Lomelly- its always nice to have a relaxing weekend :) I had one too. I had to write an exam so I had to study Friday night. Went biking and stuff on sunday. 

Ugh I noticed on my ticker that vivid dreams are common, well I have vivid dreams often! I know I don't have much hope for this cycle but I still can dream! :haha:


----------



## samj732

I'm having the shooting pains from what seems my right ovary down into my thigh today. I had these pains a lot when I MC'd before. Now I'm nervous.


----------



## Kmae

Carebear, YES, you can dream! :haha:

Samj, your body goes through a lot in pregancy and you will feel all sorts of strange pains. Im hoping the pains you are getting now is normal and just your body adapting to the pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## stephanie1990

Camlet - Im glad your feeling better :hugs:

I had a big bleed when i was in the first trimester and after suffering a mc before i was terrified and the epau was awful with me, i bled for about 3 days in total and i was finally given a scan and thankfully everything turned out fine. I didnt have a fetal heart monitor at the time and all i can say is thank god for them, when little one is having a quiet day which in my case is alot tbh i always use my doppler and it puts my mind at rest. 

Just wanted to say im glad your feeling better and everything will be ok :hugs:


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - Yeah once I find out I reckon I'll be a lot more pickier!!
> My MW booked me in already when I had my booking appointment so that's a good thing :) Sorry to hear yours have given you trouble :dohh: When have you got them for now? Is OH going with you as well? xxx
> 
> Camlet - Around now your babies heartrate will drop anyway, Mines in 130's now and still fluctuates a lot, and it used to be 160's! As for the bleed - have you had sex? Bowel movement? I know you can bleed bright red blood from those things from irritating your cervix.
> Im sure everything is fine hunny - get onto your GP and refuse to leave them be until you have a scan. GL hunny :flow: xx

xxxjessxxx - your so lucky your midwife did that, all mine did was give me the leaflets lol , Well my first class starts in 3 weeks so ill be 33 weeks and its on a saturday then it goes on for 4 weeks, Oh works in cheltnham and burton upon trent and he works in retail so trying to get a saturday off is hell but im hoping he will try. How you feeling now your in the 2nd trimester?? I enjoyed the 2nd trimester, i felt great!! now im in the 3rd it feels like the 1st trimester again lol xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Glad youremfeeling a bit better camlet xxx

Kmae bug hugs x getting past dd is hard enough but worse when friends due the same time I had to go through that in dec with my best friend an I'll have to go through it again in July with another friend it's so hard xx

Thanks for all you're kind words ladies xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Bluecathy - I hope you get your bfp before hand hunny, I'm sure you will!! :) xx

Mrskg - Sorry to hear AF got you early and it's odd! Could it be too early to have tested? Will you test again? xx

Kmae - It is hard when that happens, we pull through it though! To be honest, I found I was less stressed after due date came, though it was very tough at first! :hugs: xx

Camlet - Good to hear bleeding has stopped - because you bled when your AF was due before, could it just be doing the same? I've heard some women experience that through the first trimester and sometimes all through pregnancy. I know some women's cervix can bleed quite a bit after a bowel movement. Mine did before.
We weren't having sex for a while, but now we have it everyday again. One day I just felt 'ready' I was so nervous and scared though! Constantly telling OH off lol!
Hope you get some answers soon anyway! xx

Lomelly - congrats on being 15weeks! Yay for a week until your appointment, my next appointment is for May 1st to see midwife :) Do you know when your next scan is?
No we haven't talked, but we seem to be better the last few days so we'll see :shrug: xx

Stephanie - I hope your OH can book it off for you hunny! We're going to a couple one so will be interesting to see how OH reacts! Can't believe your 30 weeks!!! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Urgh in a space of a minute OH has turned into a complete dick again!! :cry: argh!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I don't know if I can do this anymore


----------



## Islander

oh jess im so sorry...hugs xxx


----------



## Mrskg

big hugs jess x does he not realise you really dont need the stress right now!!! after everything youve gone through you deserve to enjoy this and be happy x

i tested yest as bleeding only lasted 2 days it was bfn as expected someone on another thread said if it was ib itd be too early to test so might do one at end of the week even though i do think it was early af but i may as well rule it out x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Islander :flower:
Mrskg, He doesn't seem to click. I tell him stop stressing me out me and the baby don't need it, then he starts shouting and swearing :nope: He can be such a sweety at times, and then he completely turns because he doesn't get his own way. 
Sorry for the bfn, but your right for IB that would be too early. My mum had 'af' when she was pregnant with my sister and said it was heavier than a normal period then next month found out she was 9 weeks pregnant!! xx


----------



## Mrskg

Men!!! I hope you can resolve things for the sake of your wee beany xxx

Stranger things have happened I suppose but I just don't think I'd be that lucky starting to think it will never happen wish I had the strength to just call it a day x I know that's just aftermath of af talking an I'll be a crazy poas addict in a couple of weeks again lol xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks sweety :hugs:
Well I'll keep my f'xd for you hunny!! I do hope your BFP is just around the corner xxx


----------



## lomelly

Ugh! Men!! As soon as they don't get their way they become rude and inconsiderate.. I hope he stops being an arse you certainly don't need the stress, tell him to zip it and be happy! Hope it works out soon!


----------



## samj732

Aw jess, I hope your OH stops being a jerk-ass and starts being supportive. Maybe you do need to talk to him to find out what the heck is going on. My OH seems to have more mood swings then me right now, I think they just don't know what to do with themselves when the woman is pregnant.


----------



## Kmae

Mrskg, I acutally think it takes more strength to carry on then it does to give up. Stay strong- it will happen again for you!:thumbup:

Jess, it sounds like it is time for a talk with your OH so you can get down to the bottom of what is really bothering him. Sucks you have to deal with his mood swings when it should actually be the other way right now-crazy...

I am doing a lot better today- I am bound and determined to get pg ASAP! It would be so sweet to get a BFP on Mother's Day. F'xd!!!


----------



## Kmae

or before!!!


----------



## Islander

good luck hunny - fx!x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Camlet I'm so so pleased the bleeding has stopped and the heart rate is back up again. I'm still mad they wouldn't scan you though. It could have taken half an hour to spare you all this worry :growlmad:


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks kmae I will start telling myself that x got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Kmae

Mrs Miggins said:


> Camlet I'm so so pleased the bleeding has stopped and the heart rate is back up again. I'm still mad they wouldn't scan you though. It could have taken half an hour to spare you all this worry :growlmad:

I agree! Looks like we are both 5 dpo. :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Can I join you ladies? I'm trying very hard to be pregnant again before my daughters due date. Hannah was due June 15th 2012 but we lost her at 18 weeks after a complicated intra-uterine surgery to save her. I'm still very heartbroken and grieving every day for her but I am also determined to have another baby growing inside me to help get me through all the days coming especially Hannah's due date. My husband and I had to do ICSI to have our daughter and we are currently in the middle of a frozen embryo cycle, test day for me is around the 10th of may.


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Bluecathy - I hope you get your bfp before hand hunny, I'm sure you will!! :) xx
> 
> Mrskg - Sorry to hear AF got you early and it's odd! Could it be too early to have tested? Will you test again? xx
> 
> Kmae - It is hard when that happens, we pull through it though! To be honest, I found I was less stressed after due date came, though it was very tough at first! :hugs: xx
> 
> Camlet - Good to hear bleeding has stopped - because you bled when your AF was due before, could it just be doing the same? I've heard some women experience that through the first trimester and sometimes all through pregnancy. I know some women's cervix can bleed quite a bit after a bowel movement. Mine did before.
> We weren't having sex for a while, but now we have it everyday again. One day I just felt 'ready' I was so nervous and scared though! Constantly telling OH off lol!
> Hope you get some answers soon anyway! xx
> 
> Lomelly - congrats on being 15weeks! Yay for a week until your appointment, my next appointment is for May 1st to see midwife :) Do you know when your next scan is?
> No we haven't talked, but we seem to be better the last few days so we'll see :shrug: xx
> 
> Stephanie - I hope your OH can book it off for you hunny! We're going to a couple one so will be interesting to see how OH reacts! Can't believe your 30 weeks!!! xx

xxxjessxxx - Me too i hope he can, as i dont really want to go on my own but if i have to then ill have too. Yea it will be interesting how he reacts because i really thought he would be different when i was pregnant, hes so..... I cant describe it but i did think he would be different. I know 30 weeks, 31 weeks in 2 days :happydance: just want to be full term now :cry: im getting uncomfortable now, back ache is killing me. 

I cant believe your 15 weeks!!! :happydance: Are you having any movements yet? i had my first movement at 16 weeks and it felt like a tiny flick inside my stomach. xxx


----------



## carebear1981

Welcome kelly! :flower:
I'm so sorry to hear what you have been through and sending u a ton of :dust:

Your definition of a rainbow made me tear up. It's beautiful!


----------



## girlinyork

Hello Kelly. I hope you get your BFP soon. I love your definition of a rainbow baby. It's so true :hugs:


----------



## lomelly

welcome kelly, I hope this cycle is a success for you!! I also love your definition of a rainbow baby.. so very true.

happy 15 weeks Jess!! my ticker lies, I just hit 15 weeks today as well. Posting that bump pic (finally) although I updated it this am because I think I look different from last week.. maybe it's just my imagination?? :haha: to me I look like I ate a lot of pizza... other people say they can see it tho

kmae and mrskg, have everything crossed for you!!! 5dpo, not much longer to wait now!

p.s. sorry it's sideways, iPhone didn't wanna cooperate.
 



Attached Files:







week15belly.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrskg

Welcome Kelly so sorry for your loss x

Lovely bump pic lomelly xx


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks for the welcome. Is anyone else testing around may 10?


----------



## Mrskg

If this cycle is normal I'll be due af 8th may x would like to say I'll not test early but I never seem to be able to stop the poas urge I'm afraid xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks ladies, I try talking to him and we seem to understand, and he seems to show he'll work at it but the moment something annoys him he goes so angry again :nope:

Welcome Kelly, Im so sorry to hear about Hannah, that must of been so hard :flow: I hope you get your bfp and this group helps you greatly :hugs: 

Lomelly you have a beautiful bump coming along!!! It's good to see you finally put it up :D 

Stephanie - sorry about the short mesaage before, that's when OH started acting up.
It would be good if he could go with you, maybe it will help with how he is. Is it negative in how he acts now? 
I started feeling slight feelings 2-3 weeks ago now. Feels odd, at first I thought it was gas, but the more I've concentrated on it all Im now sure it definitely is the baby :)
Sorry to hear your getting bad backs hun - does anything majorly help it then?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Jess is it his first baby? My OH went a bit weird for a while around that point you are at of my first pregnancy. It wasn't his first baby and it was planned but I think it fried his brain a bit before he got his head round it. 
Hi Kelly your story made me so sad. I hope you get your rainbow baby. 
My AF is due in about a week (I try not to test early). I have been on this thread since my second mc in October hoping for a bfp before my due date of may 15th. This is my last chance of a bfp before then. If I don't get one I'm taking a month off.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mrs Miggins, yes it's both our firsts :)
I thought it might be the reality of it. It just hurts when he's angry and suddenly doesn't seem to care about me or the baby.
But then he hasn't seem to try and bond with the baby, anyway I can help with that?

I so hope you don't have to take that month off hunny, you really deserve that BFP :flow: xx


----------



## carebear1981

Lomelly > very nice bump!! :thumbup:

MrsMiggins > FX you get that bfp!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

xxxjessxxx said:


> Mrs Miggins, yes it's both our firsts :)
> I thought it might be the reality of it. It just hurts when he's angry and suddenly doesn't seem to care about me or the baby.
> But then he hasn't seem to try and bond with the baby, anyway I can help with that?
> 
> I so hope you don't have to take that month off hunny, you really deserve that BFP :flow: xx

Thanks Jess. I suppose you've heard the old chestnut about Mothers becoming parents when they become pregnant but fathers don't become parents until the baby is born and it's not always true but it's certainly true that they don't bond with the pregnancy like we do. Obviously that doesn't mean they don't care but it's just harder for them. And half the time they are just thoughtless gits.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Also I think once he has seen a couple of scans and you start growing it will become more real to him. I was worried at first that my OH didn't really care about the pregnancy but he did. And he is an absolutely awesome dad. Just keep telling him what you are feeling and try to keep him involved.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Mrs Miggins, you've cheered me up lol.
Well it's just I talk to other women and their OH's kidd their belly, touch it and talk to it etc. OH doesn't. Just makes me feel like being Im being left out :shrug: I don't want to push him or compare him just gets me down :( xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pah. Mine never did all that. You see it all the time on tv and think that's what all blokes are like and they arent. He'll come through for you I'm sure.xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ok thanks alot Mrs Miggins :) I understand things take time. Thanks again hunny.
Baby dust to you :dust: xx


----------



## samj732

Jess, I have read that men can get a little crazy. Their life isn't really "theirs" anymore, and there is so much attention going to you instead of them that they can get a little bonkers. I hope he straightens up soon :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

My husband wasn't overly touchy when I was pregnant with my son, but I'd take his hand every now and then when the baby was kicking so he could feel. 

You guys have been so kind to me already with your gentle words about Hannah. It's so nice to know there is unconditional support on here. I find a lot of the girls in my journal just don't get it as none of them have had a late loss or a loss at all. 

Today I got metaphorical slap in the face, I had gotten a postage slip so when I went to pick it up from the post office it turned out to be a similac baby package, the poor postage lady I nearly started bawling right in front of her. I don't even remember signing up for anything so it was a nasty surprise. 

Someone mentioned something about not testing early, I usually don't either when ttc on a natural cycle but since this will be treatment and I have a very good chance of getting pregnant i know I won't be able to wait till 14dpo. I'll likely test on the 7th I think I'd be 11 or 12dpo then depending what day they transfer my two embryos but I'll try hard not to test before 12dpo.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

All the very best Kelly.


----------



## girlinyork

Oooh, keep us updated Kelly. We love BFP announcements in this thread :)


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Thanks ladies, I try talking to him and we seem to understand, and he seems to show he'll work at it but the moment something annoys him he goes so angry again :nope:
> 
> Welcome Kelly, Im so sorry to hear about Hannah, that must of been so hard :flow: I hope you get your bfp and this group helps you greatly :hugs:
> 
> Lomelly you have a beautiful bump coming along!!! It's good to see you finally put it up :D
> 
> Stephanie - sorry about the short mesaage before, that's when OH started acting up.
> It would be good if he could go with you, maybe it will help with how he is. Is it negative in how he acts now?
> I started feeling slight feelings 2-3 weeks ago now. Feels odd, at first I thought it was gas, but the more I've concentrated on it all Im now sure it definitely is the baby :)
> Sorry to hear your getting bad backs hun - does anything majorly help it then?

xxx jess xxx Its ok hun :hugs: My oh was just the same, he still is. My best friends oh touched her belly, kissed it, talked to it etc and it made me feel left out at first but then i thought my oh must be scared, esp with what he had been through, He got so attatched before the mc and i think hes still scared to this day, i know he will change as soon as he gets his daughter in his arms and i think the same will apply for your oh. Men can get left out in pregnancy too, they dont have the feeling of a little baby in their belly, they dont feel movements etc, I was pissed at first when my oh didnt seem fussed about me being pregnant but iv come to understand that i think hes scared so im ok with it. I get him to use the doppler sometimes which is nice. Sorry for the long post, just wanted to try and help :hugs: 

My movements felt like gas at first it was ever so strange lol. you wait for your stomach to start jerking about and moving, now thats funny lol. 

Nope nothing helps backache, i just move around all the time, it sucks :( xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I will of course keep you guys updated, I'm a long term member of bnb and have lots of posts, this is my life line sometimes.


----------



## samj732

Kelly, so sorry to hear about your loss but hopefully you'll get your forever BFP soon. I agree that it's harder to talk to it with people who have never had a loss because they just don't understand.

And yes, this thread does like BFP announcements, I got more congrats in here then anywhere else and I pretty much love these ladies :)


----------



## Kmae

Aww..Samj, thanks for the kind words. 

Kelly9, my heart breaks for your loss. I am really hoping you get your BFP with this first treatment! I can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## girlinyork

Kmae, your chart looks good. I reckon yours and mrs muffins are bfp charts :)


----------



## girlinyork

miggins, not muffins lmao! Stupid phone autocorrect


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks ladies :hugs:
he said today he doesn't care about me :cry: urghhhhhhh i feel so stuck xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I hope to add to your bfPs with all the rest of you.


----------



## girlinyork

xxxjessxxx said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> he said today he doesn't care about me :cry: urghhhhhhh i feel so stuck xxx

Wtf!? He said that? Maybe you could contact Relate and work through this :hugs:


----------



## lomelly

I second that... wtf?? not sure if talking to a counsellor is an option, but I hope you guys can have a heart to heart and figure out why he's so hot and cold with you, it's not fair to you and LO at all.. :hugs:


----------



## carebear1981

xxxjessxxx said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> he said today he doesn't care about me :cry: urghhhhhhh i feel so stuck xxx

omg! what a cruel thing to say :hugs: I'm so sorry you are going thru this now and I hope you both can resolve it.


----------



## samj732

Ahh jess, that's a bunch of crap for him to say to you. I'm really sorry he's being such an ass :flower: Hope there is something you can do to try and work through it, otherwise I think you'd be better off without him.

I have to add this in and although it may be TMI I'm so excited about it. OH and I DTD last night (finally!) and I actually... well you know this time (also FINALLY!) and I have NO BLEEDING today! When I MC'd the last time we DTD and I started bleeding after, like the orgasm helped the bleeding start or something. Oh, so excited. Once again, sorry if it was TMI, but I can't help myself :)


----------



## Kelly9

Some men can be so inconsiderate, I don't know you very well yet so I can't really comment on it but stick up for yourself and don't let him walk all over you saying crap like that. 

sam thats great that you had no bleeding! I'm always afraid to orgasm in the early stages when we had my son I think we waited till 10 or 11 weeks then the second time we dtd and O'd around 6 weeks I think or maybe 7 can't remember if we waited till after the early scan or not. 

If this FET works for us I'll be getting lots of scans due to an arteriovenous fistula that I have in my uterus, it can cause severe blood loss so the docs want to make sure all is good. Though I did have this before I had my son and during my second pregnancy with no issues, they only found it when scanning me for retained pieces after I delivered Hannah.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Jess I can't believe he is being so cruel.


----------



## Kmae

Jess, I hate hearing that your OH is saying those hurtful words to you. I hope you get to the bottom of his problem very soon. 

Kellthe but of course the condition that you have is abbreviation AF and also cause bleeding. Well I hope you don't have to deal with any of the AFs. The upside to your condition is that you will be able to see your little bean more often.

Samj, don't worry about thinking anything is TMI her! That is one of the reasons I like this forum- you can share whatever you want to about your journey and the changes or concerns you ate having. I am glad that the BDing had a happy ending (more ways then one)!:thumbup:

GirlInyork, You just made me laugh with your autocorrect issue. I like the way my chart is looking too; but, when I got pg before, I had super sore nipples already by this time so my chances aren't lookin too good.


----------



## Kmae

I just did it too!!! I meant Kelly, not Kelthy or whatever it corrected it too. It bugs me when I spell a word that I want correctly and it changes it to a completely different word anyway. I think the developers did it just to get a laugh!


----------



## Kelly9

kmae have you hear of it? Most people haven't so I have to explain myself often. I will get to see baby more often the next time and I am confident if there were no issues with it the first two times there won't be this time, only thing is I did loose a lot of blood with my first delivery which was likely caused from that, I run the risk of haemorrhaging with every delivery and can never have a D&C.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kmae there is a girl called Bumpy who posts on here and my auto correct changed her name to bimbo. How embarrassing. 
I will be avoiding sex in the first tri next time completely. My last pregnancy seemed to be going fine until we dtd at 9 weeks so it has completely put me off.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks ladies, he obviously does care otherwise he wouldn't stop me from washing up, he wouldn't help me so much or anything. Also today he called off seeing his dad out of his own free will, I was telling him to go, but he didn't - he said he wanted a day with just me and him :shrug: I know the main part is the stress of living with my mum at the moment, she's a bit crazy sometimes and OH gets so stressed and down with her, she expects us to do everything in the house and if we don't she shouts and rants. She doesn't do anything (she has bad eczema) so we have to do it, but OH doesn't let me do anything so he washes up, cleans bathrooms, hoovers etc so I can understand how he gets so stressed. I'm planning a surprise getaway for us next month :) I just can't wait until we move out of this place!!

Bless, we didn't have sex for aaaages in this pregnancy, then we started slowly. Like (TMI) but he'd only put tip in, then the more confident and 'ok' I felt the more we did. Now we have sex everyday and pretty much like normal, just a bit more careful :thumbup: xx


----------



## girlinyork

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I haven't had to wait until cycle day 30+ to ovulate. The soy worked. I've cancelled my plans today to tidy, make dinner, light candles and generally seduce my other half :D :sex:
 



Attached Files:







WP_000085.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Islander

yay!!go you girlin!!!


----------



## lomelly

Bow chicka wow wow!!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yaaaay great news Girlinyork - now go have sex :sex:


----------



## samj732

Go catch that eggy!!


----------



## girlinyork

OH is at work. I'm doing housework, got a stew slow cooking and I'm wearing some Ann Summers stuff under my clothes. If none of that puts him in the mood, I give up :)


----------



## samj732

:rofl:


----------



## B&LsMom

Girlinyork--loving that smiley--Have a GREAT night!!


----------



## Kmae

Woohoo girlin, so glad the soy worked for you!

MrsMiggins,it auto corrected it to Bimbo!:haha: I'm telling you, those developers had some funny tricks up their sleeves!

Kelly, no I haven't heard of it but will be researching it soon. I'm a nerd like that. I really hope your next pregnancy and delivery go great. That is scary to know you lost so much blood. At least the doctors will be aware so they can treat you right away if it happens again.

Jess, living with parents as an adult is very stressful for everyone. But it is still disrespectful to say hurtful words to you. I hope you both are able to move out soon.


----------



## Kelly9

Any pregnancy I have from now on I am automatically high risk cause of it, so even though it was the most devastating news I could possibly have gotten right after loosing my girl it was also a good thing they caught it. 

I loved seeing those smiley faces on the digi opks! Have some fun tonight.

I think my husbands and my relationship has been changed since we lost our daughter, we're not as close anymore and we get frustrated with one another a lot when we never really used to before, I keep telling myself it's temporary, until we get things back on track or until I've properly gotten over loosing Hannah but maybe it's not? Its a scary thought cause if things are never going to change for the better then I don't see us staying together forever, these are thoughts I have never shared or posted till now but it worries me. I find myself snapping at him over the dumbest things and I don't want to, I try to stop myself but sometimes I can't then I start to get mad and resent the fact that he doesn't help out at home etc and things just snow ball. We've been through a lot in the time we've been married dealing with the infertility and our loss it's definitely taken it's toll. I just hope there's a light at the end of the tunnel, this new baby that I am hopefully going to be blessed with in the coming weeks is what I'm pinning all my hope on in terms of our relationship. I know people who aren't in a steady relationship really have to think hard about bringing a baby into the world but I just want to say thats not us, there is plenty of love between us, I don't know what I'd do if I lost him, it's just with the stress of everything and the fertility meds making me feel miserable and zapping my sex life things have been harder then usual and it sucks and I'm ready for A BIG HAPPY CHANGE, so that we can go on being happy again. 

Sorry for the long post, just thought I'd share since others were having man troubles.


----------



## girlinyork

Kelly, I can't imagine how difficult losing hannah has been for you. I'm not surprised it's causing friction. Hopefully things will get better when your new little rainbow blessed the world :hugs:

On a cruder note, I just scored ;) I so totally have made a baby. I can just tell :)


----------



## Islander

YAY!go girlin! *wolf whistles*


----------



## carebear1981

girlin> Nice!!! Bring on the bfp!! Hope the wait isn't too long for you!


My af showed her ugly face today. :witch: Guess I shouldn't be surprised :(


----------



## girlinyork

So sorry carebear xx


----------



## Islander

sorry carebear!that sux :(

girlin - u dtd 2moro as well?i soooo hope this is it for you!!!is it a 2ww or will it be a longer wait for u?fx x


----------



## girlinyork

I'll try and saddle him up tomorrow lmao. Its a 12 day wait. But I feel pretty sure this month is my month :)


----------



## Islander

i so hope so hun!! we dtd every 2 days from end of AF to expected AF lol good luck!!!


----------



## lomelly

That gave me such a laugh, girl :haha: swim little spermy swim!!


----------



## Kmae

Way to go girlin! F'ed this is your month!

Kelly, I can just imagine the frustration and anger you and your OH must be feeling due to the loss of Hannah. It sounds like both of you have been left with a big void when you lost her. You and your OH will have to work on your relationship more now then ever until you get past this low point in your life. I really hope you do and that your future baby will help fill the void. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry the witch showed care bear. 

Thanks Kmae, it's all about perspective I guess and I can totally see why some couples don't make it through the loss of a child, it's very straining. 

Ok so I need to find my PMA for this cycle, it's there somewhere but it's hiding on me :(


----------



## samj732

Kelly, I'm so very sorry to hear about the problems in your marriage. My OH was rude and mean to me after the MC, not because he thought it was my fault but because he had gotten so excited for the baby and then I had to tell him there was nothing to be excited for. 

Went to the doc today and had to BEG him to take my blood. Said he won't do it again on monday because it's "unnecessary" because I said I hadn't had any spotting. Spoke too soon because I had some tonight at work :wacko: Scared the crap out of me. I think I am overworked, honestly. I work as a CNA in a nursing home, and my boss keeps putting me on 4 day stretches (today was 4 of 4) and that needs to stop now! 4 days is a lot when you spend all day lifting 200 lb people.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sam does your boss know you are pregnant?


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies sorry I have been AWOL for a while but I returned back to work and OH also has work so I have been picking him up too. Anyway just had a catch up so forgive me if I miss anyone.

Kelly hello, really hope the treatment works and you get your bfp this cycle.

Kmae chart is looking good hows the tww going???

Mrsmigg your chart too is looking good. Fingers crossed.

Jess OHs can be big kids themselves and become so self centred especially when you are pregnant. My OH did the same we went through a terrible time. We booked a trip to Cubs before I fell pregnant and I was 16 weeks when we went, I pictured the perfect holiday with us spending time together before baby came along. OH had different plans and spent the entire holiday doing stuff I could not. He did his scuba diving course, played golf and football. Fortunately I had the SPA. He also went off the rails and was drinking a lot. Even after my dd was born he was a prat going out drinking etc. I really do think they regress. I questioned him about it after (he is the best dad now mind) and he cannot explain it. He did say he all of a sudden thought God I have responsibility and tried to fight it. Sorry for the rant but just know that you are not alone. x

Lomelly loving the bump.

Carebare hugs lets just hope that you can start trying soon.

Islander gosh time flies by, cannot believe you are 13 weeks. Hope you are well.

Samj how are you feeling??? Have you an early scan booked. Hope you are well too.

Girlin looks like we are cycle buddies. x Good luck.

I got my first peak on CBFM yesterday and positive OPK. So ovulation day will be today. Have not DTD as much as wheat we should have as DD is unwell and OH was too tired last night. Managed this morning before he went to work though and not last nigh but the night before that. Dont hold much hope with it been my first cycle following miscarriage but time will tell.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good news that you are ovulating though Debzie. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## debzie

It is exactly the same as last time I miscarried I ovulated on cd 25 too. Had a shorter lp though so at least I have a heads up as to when I will expect the witch to show. x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't think I ovulated after my last one, but my LP was short for the first couple of months. Well it's always short but I think it was even shorter.


----------



## girlinyork

Oh yay to being cycle buddies debzie :) when are you testing?

I've got a really good feeling about this cycle. I'll be seeing my bfp for sure.


----------



## debzie

I will not be waiting to test I am still believe it or not still testing for a negative so guess I am proof that you can have a lh surge with hcg still in your system, again a reason why I do not have much hope. Af will arrive in the next 11 days if I go by last miscarriage. Hows about you???


----------



## girlinyork

I have a 12 day luteal phase but I'll probably be testing from like 7dpo because I am a crazy lady


----------



## Islander

i tested from 5 dpo lol...good luck!got my pos at 10dpo!that was on a tesco hpt


----------



## girlinyork

I did another cb digi opk this morning just because I needed to pee on something :D


----------



## debzie

I too am a crazy poas addict after this cycle I may need to settle down though. I got my last bfp at 8dpo but it was a clearblue +/- so didnot believe it. Speaking of which I need to do an opk lol.


----------



## girlinyork

I'm totally PUPO at the moment. I've not even had my cuppa because I don't want the caffeine to jinx it :D


----------



## debzie

Like your thinking girlin, 

My opk is negative.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm like a headless chicken.


----------



## girlinyork

Me too. I want Chris to come how so we can :sex:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Looks like on my last chance I got the bfp before my due date. I'm feeling strangely numb at the moment.


----------



## Islander

so sorry mrsmiggins...hang in there...hugs x


----------



## girlinyork

:happydance: Mrs Miggins, I just did a dance around my living room because I am so stoked for you


----------



## Camlet

Omg huge congratulations Mrs Miggins!! I'm so happy for you!! :happydance: :) xx


----------



## Islander

sorry!!i read that wrong... have u got ure bfp???


----------



## Islander

yay!thats so exciting!!!sorry - stupid baby brain...read that all wrong....so chuffed for you! :D


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Girlin - hope everything goes to plan ;) xx

Thanks Kmae, yeah it does put a lot of stress on us. When we house sat for his uncle for 6 weeks we got on soo well, gave us this baby too ;) So I do hope moving out is the best option for the moment :) xx

Kelly - I remember being in a stage like that. I can't imagine how much pain you two have gone through. Me and OH argued, stressed, snapped over everything - there were times when I thought we we're going to lose eachother. I realised though we need this to bring us closer, help eachother. It's hard, but I think the loss of a baby naturally puts a relationship on a thread. It's just the both of you that have to sew it together again. You may not feel like doing so, but even leaving little thoughtful notes or what not helps a lot :flow: I hope things get better hunny :hugs: xx

Carebear - sorry for the AF, I hope things turn around for you :hugs: xx

Sam - sorry to hear about your spotting sweety - perhaps let your boss know :thumbup: xx

Debzie - Im sorry to hear your OH was like that, I suppose I'm lucky as OH chose not to drink while Im pregnant as he thinks it's unfair on me. I hope he gets his head around things soon :nope: Good to hear about positive OPK, I hope those morning spermies do their job :spermy: xx

Yaaaay for the BFP Mrs Miggins :D :D :D H&H 9 months :) xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks all. I'm SHITTING myself.


----------



## girlinyork

How odd. I thought it brought constipation ;)

In all seriousness though, I think everyone here can understand how you're feeling and it's our job to keep you positive. This is your sticky baby :) I feel it in my toes xx


----------



## debzie

Mrsmigg big congratulations hun wishing you a happy and healthy nine months. You made my day. X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Debzie!! And pregnancy doesn't usually bring me constipation, with Edie quite the opposite, so I'm hoping for diarrhoea tbh. How wrong does that sound??


----------



## stephanie1990

Congratulations Mrs Miggins :flower: 
Happy and healthy 9 months to you :hugs:


----------



## lomelly

A BFP???? :o congrats!!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

A bfp indeed!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Mrs Miggins said:


> Looks like on my last chance I got the bfp before my due date. I'm feeling strangely numb at the moment.

Huge congratulations xxx H&H 9 months xxx


----------



## CortneyMarie

Mrs Miggins said:


> A bfp indeed!!!

CONGRATULATIONS so happy for u :hugs:


----------



## samj732

Mrs Miggins said:


> Sam does your boss know you are pregnant?

First off, a HUUUUGE CONGRATS on your BFP!! So exciting!! :happydance:

I have not told my boss I'm pregnant as I'm only 5 weeks and I'll have to take my maternity leave over Christmas and New Years and she is going to be very pissed about it. But I may have to as that spotting had to have been from work as I haven't had anything since. I feel much better today after just some rest and knowing I have the weekend off. She does the schedule so far in advance though, so I have no idea if she will change what she has already done. If nothing else I will be telling my doctor to give her a call and talk to her about it, as he has A LOT of pull in our nursing home.


----------



## Kmae

Mrsmiggins!!!:happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:

Debzie, welcome back! My tww seems like it is lasting forever (as always). Im on cd 9 and my temp is still up this morning but usually drops around cd10 so if it is still up tomorrow- i will test. Not really getting any symptoms except major constipation and I think I have a minor yeast infection developing which I usually only get after taking antibiotics. But no tender breasts or sore nips like I had during my last BFP.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck Kmae! Your chart looks awesome. Will you use an frer? I had stark bfn with an ic yesterday (8dpo) then a ghostly line with fmu and a Superdrug today and a better line with smu and the frer. Good luck!! 
Sam I really think you should tell her. You can't be lugging big bodies around!!


----------



## Islander

fx kmae!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats mrs miggins. I always get darker lines with smu for some reason too. 

Kmae your chart does look very promising. I stopped charting for the FET cause the meds mess up your temps, can't say I miss it. Hopefully won't have to do it for a long time.


----------



## Kmae

Mrs Miggins said:


> Good luck Kmae! Your chart looks awesome. Will you use an frer? I had stark bfn with an ic yesterday (8dpo) then a ghostly line with fmu and a Superdrug today and a better line with smu and the frer. Good luck!!
> Sam I really think you should tell her. You can't be lugging big bodies around!!

I have never used a frer test before but if my chart looks promising but my interment cheapy doesn't then I might go buy one for curiosity sake.


----------



## Kmae

Kmae said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Kmae! Your chart looks awesome. Will you use an frer? I had stark bfn with an ic yesterday (8dpo) then a ghostly line with fmu and a Superdrug today and a better line with smu and the frer. Good luck!!
> Sam I really think you should tell her. You can't be lugging big bodies around!!
> 
> I have never used a frer test before but if my chart looks promising but my interment cheapy doesn't then I might go buy one for curiosity sake.Click to expand...

Internet cheapy... there goes that funky autocorrect again!


----------



## girlinyork

Autocorrect called MrsMiggins MrsMuffins yesterday. I had a good chuckle at that


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I didn't even notice the typo!! I was going to do an ic this afternoon but I only had 2 so I didn't, but a couple of people in my journal have said they didn't get a positive on an ic for a couple of days after they got them on frer or Superdrug tests. The Superdrug test was a really faint line and didn't come up for ages so I thought it might be an evap but it came up straight away on the frer. It was faint but at 9dpo and 3 days after when it looks like I implanted it wouldn't be a stonker! I was surprised to see it come up so quickly though. I hope you get a bfp.


----------



## Kmae

Well I had a crappy nights sleep and was tossing and turning during the early morning hours so I couldn't get my correct temp. Did an IC this morning and it is stark white:nope:. I'm debating about buying a frer or not. My luteal phase is typically 12 days long so I'll see if I have the power to not test again for 2 days since I am 10dpo today.


----------



## samj732

Ah Kmae, your chart still looks good. I hope this is the one for you :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I hope this is your BFP cycle hunny! Before my BFP I was tossing and turning alot, losing sleep - f'xd it means a BFP for you too! xx


----------



## Kmae

Thanks! Me too! I'll find out within the next couple of days:wacko:


----------



## Camlet

I agree with jess I was exactly the same before I got my bfp & still toss & turn all night now! I just can't seem get comfortable already! I dread to think how I'll be when I start to get bigger! Lol I hope you get your bfp!! xx


----------



## girlinyork

I'm bummed :( I've ovved today and OH can't "finish." I'm wondering if I've missed my chance now this cycle


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Does he know your O? As that sometimes puts pressure on them :dohh:
You've definitely not missed your chance though hunny!!!!!!


----------



## girlinyork

Nope, I don't mention these things because I know it puts him off. The first he wants to hear of baby talk is when I get a BFP according to him :/ I'll try him later but I'm not holding my breath


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hmm men can be difficult like that!
I hope you get it later although your definitely still safely in the running ;) xx


----------



## girlinyork

Hope so. Last time I got pg I dtd twice the day before ov and that was it. Hopefully I can rein-act that. Minus the miscarriage of course lol


----------



## Islander

my OH has just started having this problem due to some meds he is on...the first ones were dreadful so he went to the doc and explained we were ttc and they changed them so its much better now :) good luck!i conceived after i Od this time...


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Well you said April was your month and so it will be!! :dust:


----------



## lomelly

girl, you still have a shot either way! hope OH is up to the job :haha: but I'm sure some of his swimmers are just waiting there!

kmae, it's still early, sometimes you don't implant until 10-12 dpo. your chart is looking good though!

jess, I have my appt tomorrow and for some reason am really dreading it.. is it stupid for me to think the doppler is wrong somehow?? I find LO daily and the heartrate is around 150-155 now... sometimes even around 145.... stinkin' paranoia!!! how are you feeling??? how's the bump coming?? :)

hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## B&LsMom

girlinyork said:


> I'm bummed :( I've ovved today and OH can't "finish." I'm wondering if I've missed my chance now this cycle

THAT HAPPENED TO US TOO!! But then FF shifted my Ov day back so it worked out fine, but DH knew it was Ov time and it was too much pressure to perform that many days in a row--now he's missing all the action but I'm just too tired lol


----------



## samj732

girlinyork, your chart still looks good even if he can't "finish" tonight I think. They can live up there for a few days so I think you'll be ok even if you miss one day.


----------



## girlinyork

I got some. Half fell out straight away but at least I got something :) thanks everyone x


----------



## Kmae

Lomelly, i hope your appointment goes great tomorrow. Please share a pic of your little bean when you get back!

Girlinyork, I hope his first round of spermies caught the egg!:spermy:


----------



## girlinyork

They better bloody had. I want my bfp now :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

xxxjessxxx said:


> Hey ladies :flower:
> I thought of starting a thread for us ladies to help and support eachother to getting a :bfp: before the due date of your loss arrives.
> For example I have experienced 4 losses recently (now 6 :cry: ) but the only one I knew of the due date for, was the first miscarriage.
> I was due for December 9th :) but sadly, my lil Roo left 7 months too early for me to ever get to the due date :sadangel:
> It's creeping up rather close and I'm getting so down with it all, and I figured there are probably more women feeling the same too.
> So I thought to start a thread for all us women aiming to get a bfp before our expected due date just to make the pain that little bit easier... who's joining?
> 
> 
> (I'll start a list with us, and our expected due dates) :hugs:
> 
> xxxjessxxx - December 9th 2011 :bfp:
> Twinkie210 - March 18th 2012 :bfp:
> Keepthefaithx - February 24th 2012  :sadangel:
> KozmikKitten - March 28th 2012 :bfp:
> Newmrsg - April 3rd 2012
> Heavyheart - January 7th 2012 :bfp:
> Jennajul2001 - January 27th 2012
> Srbjbex - May 22nd 2012 :bfp:
> SweetJennie - February 16th 2012
> Confusedprego - March 13th 2012 :bfp:
> Threebirds - February 2012
> Chiapso - February 26th 2012
> Bes_ - March 3rd 2012
> Futurephotos - December 20th 2011 :bfp:
> Jessy1101 - March 12th 2012 :bfp:
> Collie_crazy - January 1st 2012 :bfp:
> Mrskg - August 26th 2012 :sadangel:
> Crownjewelz - May 15th 2012
> Sarasparra - May 3rd 2012 :bfp:
> Bastetgrrl - February 5th 2012 :bfp:
> Micsor - November 23rd 2011
> Lemondrops - May 6th 2012
> Ickle pand - January 2nd 2012
> CARNAT22 - January 4th 2012
> Debzie - October 31st 2012 :sadangel:
> Butterfly00 - March 2nd 2012
> Blakesmom - April 1st 2012 :bfp:
> Mammatotwo - December 9th 2011
> NZ TTC - April 28th 2012 :bfp:
> Breaking Dawn - April 12th 2012 :bfp:
> Mom22boys - May 15th 2012
> Lomelly - May 2012 :bfp:
> Nicoleoleole - July 14th 2012 :bfp:
> Mrs Miggens - May 15th 2012 :bfp:
> Jacobnmatty - December 7th 2011
> Babydust818 - April 2012
> YingYang - December 25th 2011
> Lauren10 - April 1st 2012 :bfp:
> Hopeforamirac - February 5th 2012 :bfp:
> Nursekelly - February 11th 2012 :bfp:
> Nibeley - July 5th 2012
> Jelly Beann - July 19th 2012 :bfp:
> Islander - May 7th 2012 :bfp:
> Maddysmum - December 4th 2012
> BabyBumpLove - June 28th 2012
> Jordens_Mommy - June 17th 2011
> Hopestruck - May 4th 2012 :bfp:
> BabyBob - April 14th 2011
> NewbieLisette - Unknown  :bfp:
> Kmae - April 13th 2012
> Divinebliss - April 5th 2012
> RomaTomato - March 4th 2012
> Wantingathird - March 30th 2012
> Analley - December 25th
> Ami1985 - July 2012
> Natashahm - August 2012
> LeeC - December 25th 2011
> Dodgercpkl - August 12th 2012
> Pinksmarties - Unknown :bfp:
> Amandamb1108 - January 24th 2012
> Karacal - August 9th 2012
> Jennyanne83 - March 5th 2012 :bfp:
> Camlet - July 19th 2012 :bfp:
> Bride2b - April 21st 2012
> Jennifer - July 2012
> 2Peas4wings - September 8th 2012
> Mrs_t2 - August 1st 2012
> Lilblossom - August 3rd 2012
> Girlinyork - August 12th
> FngrsCrossed - March 7th 2012 :bfp:
> Amotherslove - May 14th 2012
> Auntylolo - June 19th 2012:bfp:
> Hanfromman - March 24th 2012
> Samj732 - May 31st/June 7th 2012 :bfp:
> Leinzlove - October 6th 2012
> CherylC3 - October 21/22nd 2012
> Carebear1981 - August 15th 2012
> Md13 - November 16th 2012
> MissMummyMoo - September 6th 2012
> Bluecathy1978 - July 21st 2012
> CortneyMarie - November 12th 2012
> Lou15 - July 1st 2012
> Kelly9 - June 15th 2012

Can you add me to your list? My due date would have been June 15, 2012. I'm hoping for my :bfp: before then!


----------



## Kelly9

I think you've covered your bases well :hugs:

I bought the jolly jumper boomerang pillow for nursing after having my son but used it all the way till the end with my second pregnancy and it helped with the tossing and turning and the big belly since I was measuring way ahead at 24 weeks when I was only 18. I now sleep with it every night pregnant or not lol, it's comfy!


----------



## Kmae

Ttcbabyisom, so sorry for your loss. You will find a lot of grat supportive ladies on here who understand what you are going through.

Kelly, you made me want to go get that pillow!:sleep:


----------



## Camlet

Kelly- that pillow sounds great! I think I'm going to have look into investing in one soon! :)

Ttcbabyisom- :hi: & welcome! I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope you get your bfp very soon! 

Lomelly- good luck with your appointment! I'm exactly the same keep thinking my Doppler is wrong even though I hear baby's heartbeat ever day as well & it's in the healthy range! (140s-150s sometimes 160s)

AFM I've got my NT scan tomorrow & I'm bricking it atm! I'm so scared but excited at the same time I don't know what to do with myself today! I had the worse night sleep last night tossing & turning even more worrying & having weird dreams about it! I just pray my little one is still ok in there! xx


----------



## girlinyork

ttcbabyisom, welcome. You'll get lots of support and understanding here xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Welcome Ttcbabyisom, I'm sorry for your loss sweety - but welcome to this group :flow:

Lomelly how'd your appointment go? Bump has changed since last pic so can't wait till my next 4 week one at 17 weeks :) What about you?

Camlet, I'm excited for your scan :happydance: Exciting stuff!! I havn't used my doppler in aages :nope:


----------



## girlinyork

My boobilies already hurt. This happened on my BFP cycle. It happened a few cycles before that too when we weren't actually TTC so it could be a fluke but I hope not :)


----------



## lomelly

ttcbaby, hope you have a short journey to another BFP :hugs:

girl, hope those sore boobies are a good sign!!

camlet, I'm sure your scan will go just fine tomorrow and you'll see an active bean!

jess, my appt went okay, all he really did was listen to baby on doppler for a second (so I know I'm not imagining it, he found it too!!!). He made me an ultrasound appt for 20 weeks for anatomy scan.. and they could possibly tell me the gender there, but there is a problem. the place I'm going definitely doesn't allow DH in the room with me when or even IF they tell me the gender. it's not guaranteed that they will at that point. so we have decided we are going to get it done privately shortly after that. it's about $100 but we will get a picture and get to see some movement :happydance:

where is everyone else in their cycle?


----------



## Kmae

yay lomelly! So glad your little bean is doing great!

Girlinyork, I hope your sore boobies are due to your BFP!

AFM, my temp went tumbling down this morning which means AF is around the corner. Shoot! I really had hope this was my BFP cycle. :cry:


----------



## kategirl

Could I join? Mine would have been due Oct 26 2012. I lost him at only 5w6d, but it still hurts.


----------



## samj732

Aww kmae I'm sorry. I thought this was the one for you. How difficult does it have to be to get pregnant sometimes? It's not fair.

kategirl, :hugs: and sorry about your loss. It doesn't matter when or how you lose your angel, it still hurts.


----------



## girlinyork

Kategirl :hugs: you'll get lots of support in this tread xx


----------



## kategirl

I'm just really depressed that AF is getting me again this cycle. The first cycle after the MC was okay, especially since we had actually been told to wait a month before trying again, so I felt like it was just as well. This month I really thought we had a chance, and it's just such a let down now that I know for sure that AF is coming (getting the first bit right now). A few women in my family have had an early MC with their first, but they always got pregnant again immediately or the next month. I know it will probably take longer, but I just had such high hopes. It's our first child, and we (and our immediate family) were so happy. It's been two months now since the MC, and all I can think about is getting pregnant again! Maybe it's because we got pregnant the first month we tried... I feel like that's making it harder, because even though I know it usually takes a while, I kind of expected in my heart that it would be really fast again. I just wish I could get back to being pregnant.


----------



## Islander

im sorry hun - i remember that feeling well!it took us 3 cycles after mc...i thoght i was going to go crazy...best of luck!!!x


----------



## kategirl

I'm trying really hard to stay positive... I'm supposed to O in May in our third wedding anniversary, maybe that will be our lucky second chance? It's just so hard to keep being happy and hopeful and not get upset every time I see a pregnant woman at the store or when I walk past my office and wishing I could be planning out the nursery right now. It's just so hard to believe that we'll get a chance again, or that it will be soon. I feel like my life is always playing cruel jokes on me; my mother had a lot of problems with her pregnancy with me and I had a tiny bit of brain damage that gave me emotional problems as a kid, I've had more than my fair share of depression/anxiety/phobia issues (though luckily I'm mostly fine now), my parents have had severe health problems since I was in middle school, my husband cheated on me with a mutual friend last year (but he's a very good man and we're improved our relationship and moved past it), etc etc. It seemed too good to be true when we got pregnant right away, and it was. :(

Anyway, enough with the sob story. I'm hoping and praying that May will be our month! I have been doing OPK for two months now and we used Preseed (just a little when needed) and Softcups last month. This month I'm also going to start temping.


----------



## Islander

oh kate... i really feel for you...i just felt like we would never get to be that happy again...but it will happen hun.
I have to admit I was always saying why me, why didnt it happen to one of the other people i know whos pregnant (not that i want anyone to go through it but you know what i mean) anyway, i have decided its because me and OH were strong enough to deal with it whilst they wouldnt have been...someone has to go through it statistically and it was me cause me and my husband are strong and now we will get the perfect baby and will love it even more than the other people i know because we know how special the baby is :) you will get there and in the meantime we are all here for you :) hugs xxx


----------



## girlinyork

When I get my rainbow baby I am going to love it sooo much and hug it and kiss it and spoil it so rotten :)


----------



## Islander

we are all gonna make wonderful mums...and it will happen for all of us. I truly believe that!! :D good luck to those still trying - sending you all my good vibes :D


----------



## samj732

Ah kate, I'm sorry you've had such a rough road :hugs: that just means when you do get your forever bfp you'll love and cherish that baby even more, and it'll make you a better momma. I was on my 6th cycle after my MC before I got my bfp. I was upset it was taking so long, but I knew statistically it could take a while. Don't give up!

Also, I think it gets a bit easier to deal with/see pregnant women as time goes on. You don't ever forget your angel, but you don't hurt so much as some time passes.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Good luck KMAE, I hope you get your BFP!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> I'm bummed :( I've ovved today and OH can't "finish." I'm wondering if I've missed my chance now this cycle

Now is the time to turn him on old school style...do whatever it takes to get him going girl. Try to take the pressure off him of performing because he has to. Try making it more relaxing. Good luck!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kmae said:


> Ttcbabyisom, so sorry for your loss. You will find a lot of grat supportive ladies on here who understand what you are going through.
> 
> Kelly, you made me want to go get that pillow!:sleep:

So sorry for your loss too!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Camlet said:


> Kelly- that pillow sounds great! I think I'm going to have look into investing in one soon! :)
> 
> Ttcbabyisom- :hi: & welcome! I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope you get your bfp very soon!
> 
> Lomelly- good luck with your appointment! I'm exactly the same keep thinking my Doppler is wrong even though I hear baby's heartbeat ever day as well & it's in the healthy range! (140s-150s sometimes 160s)
> 
> AFM I've got my NT scan tomorrow & I'm bricking it atm! I'm so scared but excited at the same time I don't know what to do with myself today! I had the worse night sleep last night tossing & turning even more worrying & having weird dreams about it! I just pray my little one is still ok in there! xx

Thank you so much, me too! You are all so wonderful and encouraging!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

xxxjessxxx said:


> Welcome Ttcbabyisom, I'm sorry for your loss sweety - but welcome to this group :flow:
> 
> Lomelly how'd your appointment go? Bump has changed since last pic so can't wait till my next 4 week one at 17 weeks :) What about you?
> 
> Camlet, I'm excited for your scan :happydance: Exciting stuff!! I havn't used my doppler in aages :nope:

Thank you so much!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kmae said:


> yay lomelly! So glad your little bean is doing great!
> 
> Girlinyork, I hope your sore boobies are due to your BFP!
> 
> AFM, my temp went tumbling down this morning which means AF is around the corner. Shoot! I really had hope this was my BFP cycle. :cry:

I'm so sorry Kmae. :flower:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> I'm just really depressed that AF is getting me again this cycle. The first cycle after the MC was okay, especially since we had actually been told to wait a month before trying again, so I felt like it was just as well. This month I really thought we had a chance, and it's just such a let down now that I know for sure that AF is coming (getting the first bit right now). A few women in my family have had an early MC with their first, but they always got pregnant again immediately or the next month. I know it will probably take longer, but I just had such high hopes. It's our first child, and we (and our immediate family) were so happy. It's been two months now since the MC, and all I can think about is getting pregnant again! Maybe it's because we got pregnant the first month we tried... I feel like that's making it harder, because even though I know it usually takes a while, I kind of expected in my heart that it would be really fast again. I just wish I could get back to being pregnant.

I have felt this EXACT same way kategirl so i can totally sympathize with you. All I can say is to keep your head high and try to see the positives as hard as that is...one..you know you CAN get pregnant so that's huge! Just have to keep trying but I totally get how you feel. When i lost mine in November, i was like "uh, i need this to happen again immediately, i'm not done being pregnant yet!" It's a horrible feeling I know. All i can say is hang in there best you can and pray. That's what I do. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

ttcbabyison we share the same due date :cry: I'm sorry for your loss. 

I still have full blown anxiety attacks half the time at the mall when I see pregnant women, I think for me it's worse when I see a barely bump that could be anywhere around the 18 week point when we lost Hannah. Sometimes I just have to leave right away. It's not fair for my son who loves to get out but I'm trying to get over it. 

Kmae sorry things don't seem to be going your way, we'll both get bfp's in may! :hugs:

My husband got a call from Health services today and due to something on his chest x ray he had done he now has to have a CT scan done :cry: The guy seemed optimistic that it's just "background noise" in the x ray but I'm all worried and stressed and I don't need this coming up to embryo transfer I need to be as stress free as possible. They're trying to get his CT done in the next 10 days but I hope it's sooner so I don't spend my entire tww freaking out over him.

Does anyone else on this thread already have a child? or am I the only one?


----------



## samj732

Kelly, I hope everything goes well with your husband's CT. A spot on an xray could be many different things, and even if it is something I hope it's a quick fix. I have a puppy, does that count? :haha: I'm pregnant with our first.


----------



## Kelly9

I don't think it was even a spot they just said there looked like there was "subtle interstitial changes" or something like that. He just had a TB test done so it's not tuberculosous if it's anything, it's just your mind goes to scary places with something like this.


----------



## B&LsMom

I have Blake!! He turned 3 in December!!


----------



## Kelly9

^ oh right I'd seen your avatar. I'm guessing there aren't man of us. I have a 20 month old son, Skyler.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry to hear about your loss Kelly :hugs: also about your DH. Hopefully they scan him ASAP and its nothing. I have LOs too ... Well not so little, DD is 5 and DS is 3 x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry to hear about your husband Kelly I hope he is ok. 
I have Edie who is 2 and a half. I'm incredibly blessed to have her and hope this bfp turns into her baby brother or sister.


----------



## Camlet

I hope everything turns out ok with your husband Kelly! I have 2 little ones already I have a little girl her names violet-rose & she's 2 & a little boy his name is Cameron & he will be 7 next month! :)

Jess thank you is there any reason why you haven't used your Doppler for so long? I'm sure you could pick up lo's heartbeat very easily now! :) I was so scared to use mine again after the 1st time I couldn't find it but im glad a few people convinced me to use it again cause now lo is bigger I find it quite easily & it's really reassuring! :)

Omg today is the day!! Argh I'm so scared I've been throwing up all morning with nerves :( my scans not until 11.45 so feels like ages away atm! Lol xx


----------



## girlinyork

Kelly, I once had a call saying my stay had shown a broken neck and to come into hospital for a CT scan immediately. After the scan, it turned out the "broken neck" was a speck on the stay which occurred during development. Hopefully your hubby's problem is along those same lines :)


----------



## Mrskg

Welcome new ladies sorry for your losses xxx

Kmae sorry your out this month x

Hope your symptoms lead to a bfp girly x

Gl at scn camlet can't wait to see pic x

Kelly hope your hubby ok I had a scare with mine on wed thought his lung had collapsed again luckily it was only a tiny bit due to a chest infection x I have 3 daughters 18 13 an 5 x

1dpo for me let the countdown begin x

1yr ago today I got my bfp with my first angel can't believe everything that's happened in that yr hoping that run of bad luck over an I'll get my rainbow soon xxx


----------



## Camlet

Well I'm back from my scan & it went amazing! LO is still looking very healthy & was wriggling around like crazy! It was waving at us the whole time! :) I'm so happy & relieved right now!! :) I would upload a pic but I don't really know how :dohh: lol xx


----------



## girlinyork

Awww I'm so chuffed for you Camlet :D Hopefully you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy a bit more now :)


----------



## Kmae

Kate, I'm so sorry for your loss. I feel like I am going crazier and crazier as each cycle passes. I just hate the waiting- this is mainly because my cycles had been so irregular after my mc; took me almost 4 months to stop spotting, then had some crazy long cycles after that. The last couple of cycles have been a lot better and visiting an RE also gave me a plan of action in case I need some help. I'm sorry life keeps dealing you some shitty cards. I hope you get your BFP very soon!

Kelly, I hope your OH CT scan turns out to be nothing. How scary it must be for you to not know what is going on. I hope they move the date closer so you get answers sooner. as for babies, I am still trying for #1. I just can't wait to be a mommy!

Jess, how are things on the home front?

My temps are playing tricks on me, I got a significant rise from yesterday's low temp. Took another test this morning and it is still stark white. Urggg, now I'm getting my hopes up- which just means I'll fall harder if it ends up being a BFN.:wacko:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Great to hear all went well Lomelly!! Whens your 20 week scan? Why won't they let DH?? xx

Welcome Kategirl - sorry for your loss :hugs: I'll add you after, as well as Ttcbabyisom as I forgot yesterday :dohh: It's hard everytime you get AF but remember it's not going to be like that, because when the time comes where AF is going to stay away it'll be because of your sticky bean 

Sorry to hear about your husband Kelly, hope things get better :hugs: xx

Mrskg, f'xd your 1dpo turns into a BFP cycle :D xx

Camlet - I don't know why, I'm always scared to do it :nope: Im going to after though so f'xd!
yaaaay for a fab scan!! DO you have the pic on your computer as I can tell you how to do it if you want? :) xx

Kmae - sorry your temps are here there and everywhere, I hear BFP cycles come from those often - I pray it's the same for you!
Things on the home front we're great but we had another down today now we're ok again. It's just the stress of being here at the moment... I hope we move out soon or it's going to break us :nope: xx


----------



## girlinyork

I cried today because my boobs are so sore and I'm so irritable. Hope my boobs get sorer and I get even more irritable and then I get a BFP :)


----------



## Camlet

Girlinyork- thanks I definitely think it will make me relax so much more! :) I hope your symptoms get stronger to & that they result in a nice bfp!! :)

Jess- good luck with your Doppler I'm sure it will be fine & you'll pick it up quickly! :) yes ive got it on my laptop so yes please that would be great thanks xx


----------



## kategirl

Girlinyork - Fx that in a few days you're even more grumpy and sore, lol. :)

My body is being really annoying. AF is due today, and since yesterday morning I've had pink/redish CM, but it hasn't gotten any heavier yet. I've had some things that felt almost like cramps, but more like the feeling that cramps are coming than actual cramps. My boobs got much fuller/heavier feeling and sore today, which isn't normal for me right when AF starts. I had a week straight of OPK+ this month, which could mean that I O'd late and this is actually IB (yesterday would have been 10th dpo). I'm sure it's AF, but there's this little hope in me...... Only time will tell, but I have Fx for a miracle!


----------



## Islander

oh...fingers crossed kate!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

F'xd kate and girlinyork!! xx

Camlet - well I feel baby move now but still terrified to use doppler :shrug:
Ok, well you can upload it to photobucket.com or use baby and bumps uploader. To use BnB you need to:

1.Where you go to reply to threads - click on 'Go Advanced'
2. When that opens, find a symbol that looks like a paper clip. Click on that. It should open a new window.
3. On that window there should be an option to 'Browse...' Click that.
4. Find where your photo is and select it, then click 'Upload' Wait until it has uploaded then click the option to close the window. If you wish to upload more than one, when the first photo has finished uploading, browse and upload another photo.

Hope that helped sweety!! xx


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats on the scan camlet! Always a relief. 

I have a Doppler to not sure how I'll feel about using it the next time though I know I will use it. I'll never forget as long as I live the silence coming from my belly the morning I found out Hannah had passed. It was so eerie and heartbreaking.


----------



## kategirl

Oh, Kelly9, I can't even imagine that. :( I really really hope you never have to hear that silence again.

AF still hasn't shown, but I feel like she will... But if she's still not here by the morning I think I'll try a test.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9, your baby would have been due June 15, too? I'm SO sorry for your loss as well. You were much further along than me. I can't even imagine! Sorry you have been having such a tough time with it. That sucks. i have issues sometimes seeing pregnant people and being around ALL my pregnant friends and some family members. It's very tough.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Camlet said:


> Well I'm back from my scan & it went amazing! LO is still looking very healthy & was wriggling around like crazy! It was waving at us the whole time! :) I'm so happy & relieved right now!! :) I would upload a pic but I don't really know how :dohh: lol xx

YAY, so happy for you!!! Now...RELAX little one...if you can.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Camlet, amazing, fantastic news. After the worry and stress of last week you must be completely overjoyed. I am so thrilled and relieved for you.


----------



## Kmae

Yah Camlet! :happydance:I hope you post once you figure it out!


----------



## Kelly9

Ttcbaby yes my due date was June 15. Still not sure what I'm going to do that day but I have some time to figure it out.


----------



## kategirl

AF is definitely starting now (still not quite spotting, but my CM is red and I'm getting cramps), but it was kind of nice to have a little extra hope at the end of this month.


----------



## samj732

Sorry about AF kate, hopefully you can start over fresh this cycle and get your BFP. :hugs:

Kmae, I'm just curious, are you going to POAS soon? I would say in the morning, but I think you guys are a half day ahead of me? I'm in the US. Your chart looks promising...

Camlet, so glad your scan went swimmingly!!


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry about AF Kate, she sucks at the best of times when we're not ttc.


----------



## lomelly

jess, you can already feel baby?? wow that must be so great! I feel nada! my OB told me yesterday I shouldn't expect to feel anything for another month or so... so I keep using my doppler daily.. :haha:

:hugs: to all the ladies AF got, hopefully it's the last appearance she makes for a long while!

can't even imagine how eerie and heartbreaking that would be, kelly :hugs: next time WILL be different!


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> F'xd kate and girlinyork!! xx
> 
> Camlet - well I feel baby move now but still terrified to use doppler :shrug:
> Ok, well you can upload it to photobucket.com or use baby and bumps uploader. To use BnB you need to:
> 
> 1.Where you go to reply to threads - click on 'Go Advanced'
> 2. When that opens, find a symbol that looks like a paper clip. Click on that. It should open a new window.
> 3. On that window there should be an option to 'Browse...' Click that.
> 4. Find where your photo is and select it, then click 'Upload' Wait until it has uploaded then click the option to close the window. If you wish to upload more than one, when the first photo has finished uploading, browse and upload another photo.
> 
> Hope that helped sweety!! xx

Im getting terrifed of using my doppler too even at nearly 32 weeks :wacko: 
yesterday it was like a party in there, this morning has been quiet so im like i want to use to doppler but have run of batteries, i do think they get addictive and thats why im scared of using it! xxx


----------



## stephanie1990

Sorry about af kate, i hope you get you BFP soon. 

It took me 6 months after my loss to get mine, you will be there soon!!:hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry about AF Kate :hugs:

Just a quick question girls. I had a slight bleed 18 days ago and I don't know if that was my AF or not. I was on holiday last week and done 2 OPK's ... one on Monday and one on Wednesday/Thursday (can't remember when :dohh: ) and both were negative. Done OPK's daily since Monday and all have been negative again. Could I have ovulated between my last OPK and Sunday as technically I would have been 13/14 days after the bleed. If I could have ovulated when would I test? x


----------



## kategirl

I just don't really have hope that it will happen. I'll keep trying and wishing and hoping that it will happen again, but part of me knows that we missed our chance. I know it sounds stupid, but that's really how I feel. :(


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - yeah I started feeling flutters at 13weeks, now I feel some quite strong. There's a certain way I sit where I feel them quite well.
Stephanie - Bless, Can't believe you'll be 32 weeks in 2 days!! I still haven't used the doppler yet - will today though!


----------



## Mrskg

happy 16 weeks jess xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Mrskg :hugs:
How are you today? xx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly - yeah I started feeling flutters at 13weeks, now I feel some quite strong. There's a certain way I sit where I feel them quite well.
> Stephanie - Bless, Can't believe you'll be 32 weeks in 2 days!! I still haven't used the doppler yet - will today though!

I know, scary, scary, scary, scary, scary times!!! lol. I cant believe your 16 weeks!!:wacko: Nearly half way there :thumbup: 
I think my nesting has started, i keep cleaning, im like a crazy women with the hoover :wacko: xxx


----------



## Islander

Want to come do my house stephanie?lol x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

1st day of BD'ing = CHECK!


----------



## Kelly9

I felt my son early on, felt kicks and pokes at 16-17 weeks but felt light little bubbles sooner then with the one I lost i was feeling bubbles at 12-13 weeks and pokes and kicks around 13-14 so I got to enjoy them for a little while. 

Kate it wil happen. Did it take you long to conceive the one you lost? My dh and I were told we had about a 2% chance of conceiving naturally and while waiting on the ICSI wait list we got pregnant! It took us 18 months with male factor infertility but we did it so anyone can do it. :hugs:


----------



## kategirl

Kelly9 said:


> Kate it wil happen. Did it take you long to conceive the one you lost? My dh and I were told we had about a 2% chance of conceiving naturally and while waiting on the ICSI wait list we got pregnant! It took us 18 months with male factor infertility but we did it so anyone can do it. :hugs:

It was actually our first month trying.... Which I know is good since it means we probably have no fertility issues, but it was also kind of hard since I had never even had a cycle of TTC and failing before got pregnant and then had the MC. It took my mom two years to have me, but I keep trying to tell myself that I don't have my mom's same problems (she had some reproductive system issues since she was quite young). It feels like it's been so ling since the MC, I can't imagine another 4, 6, 10, etc months of waiting. :( I know that sounds really silly because I have only had two failed cycles since the MC, but I can't help feeling like that.


----------



## lomelly

woohoo ttcbabyisom... have fun!!

can't wait till I feel some kicks or bubbles! I always think I feel something but then I'm not sure..


----------



## Kmae

samj732 said:


> Sorry about AF kate, hopefully you can start over fresh this cycle and get your BFP. :hugs:
> 
> Kmae, I'm just curious, are you going to POAS soon? I would say in the morning, but I think you guys are a half day ahead of me? I'm in the US. Your chart looks promising...
> 
> Camlet, so glad your scan went swimmingly!!

If my temp is still above the coverline tomorrow then I will POAS (F'xed). I am really not sure if I am on cd 13 or cd 11 today because of the strange up and down right after I ovulated this cycle. My LP has never gone past 12 dpo (it's typically 11) so that is why I am going to wait until tomorrow. I just hate seeing BFNs!


----------



## Mrskg

Doing ok I suppose jess in that 2ww again!!!

Kate I dont wAnt to wait either it's all I've done this last year!

Waiting for scan waiting to miscarry waiting for af waiting for ov waiting for bfp time an time again x please let there be light at the end of this tunnel soon for us all xxx


----------



## Kmae

I agree, waiting SUCKS!:grr:


----------



## kategirl

Kmae, I hope this is your cycle!!!

Trying to be more positive now that AF really is here... I stopped at the grocery store on my way home and got honey and cinnamon, some iron-rich snacks (Cheerios/sunflower seeds/dark chocolate chips/golden raisins for a trail mix and frozen broccoli) since I have always been a touch anemic and I've heard iron can improve fertility (and I'd rather get it from natural sources for now), and some red raspberry leaf tea. I did the honey and cinnamon tonight, and it was actually pretty yummy. The tea is cooling right now... I don't like tea so I hope I can learn to drink this one! I'm also going to start temping tomorrow morning. :)

Edit to add: The tea was actually fairly decent! Not the tastiest thing ever, but I actually drank the whole mug without too much trouble, and usually I can never ever finish a cup of tea. Hopefully it will help! :)


----------



## B&LsMom

MissMummyMoo said:


> Sorry about AF Kate :hugs:
> 
> Just a quick question girls. I had a slight bleed 18 days ago and I don't know if that was my AF or not. I was on holiday last week and done 2 OPK's ... one on Monday and one on Wednesday/Thursday (can't remember when :dohh: ) and both were negative. Done OPK's daily since Monday and all have been negative again. Could I have ovulated between my last OPK and Sunday as technically I would have been 13/14 days after the bleed. If I could have ovulated when would I test? x

I would say it's possible you could have ovulated during that window when you weren't testing. I would keep up with the OPK's for another 2-3 days if you have some to spare, and if they still stay negative maybe try a HPT in a week or so??


----------



## Kelly9

Waiting does suck. Took us 18 months to conceive skyler our son then got a bfp through icsi after ttc our second for a year. Lost her half way through then it's now been nearly four more months if this frozen cycle doesn't work it'll tack on another 3 months plus the length of treatment :wacko: a healthy couple one average usually takes 7 months to conceive. I'd say it's a great indicator that you did conceive the first time around last time. 

Had other things to say but now I've gone and forgotten it all. I have my scan to check my uterine lining tomorrow morning so everyone please think "thick thoughts!" I'm hoping that my lining will have responded super well so that they do transfer fri or sat instead of sun or mon.


----------



## samj732

kategirl, I think I actually read somewhere that women eat sunflower seeds after O to try and help implantation, or something like that. And yes, iron is SUPER important. I went to see a public nurse today and the only thing she even cared about was my hemoglobin, which was 14.6 :happydance: I loved temping! I only had to do it for one cycle, so hopefully you'll be the same :)

kelly, I may just be dumb, but what exactly is icsi? I've heard of IVF, IUI...


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Would love to join! Did IVF and was 9 weeks when we discovered baby no longer had a hb. I was and still am devastated after all I went through. I am going to try an IUI cycle in May. Due date was October 15th.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

samj732 said:


> kategirl, I think I actually read somewhere that women eat sunflower seeds after O to try and help implantation, or something like that. And yes, iron is SUPER important. I went to see a public nurse today and the only thing she even cared about was my hemoglobin, which was 14.6 :happydance: I loved temping! I only had to do it for one cycle, so hopefully you'll be the same :)
> 
> kelly, I may just be dumb, *but what exactly is icsi*? I've heard of IVF, IUI...

ICSI is intra-cytoplasmic sperm injection. Basically in IVF if they think there may be trouble with fertilization, they will inject a single sperm into an egg and insure that fertilization occurs. :happydance:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - haha bless you!! Can't wait until she's here now!
Yes I know its going a little too quick, Got midwife next tuesday, all I gots to wait for at the moment :/ xx

Mrskg - Ahh I hated all the waiting too, but it wont be long before you'll have something to prove that it was all worth while :hugs: xx

Welcome ILuvBabies200, Sorry for your loss... I hope you find this thread helps you xx


----------



## Mrskg

Kelly thinking "thick thoughts" for you xxx

Iluvbabies so sorry for your loss x your due date was national baby loss day :cry: xxx

Thanks jess I sure hope you are right xxx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - haha bless you!! Can't wait until she's here now!
> Yes I know its going a little too quick, Got midwife next tuesday, all I gots to wait for at the moment :/ xx
> 
> Mrskg - Ahh I hated all the waiting too, but it wont be long before you'll have something to prove that it was all worth while :hugs: xx
> 
> Welcome ILuvBabies200, Sorry for your loss... I hope you find this thread helps you xx

xxxjessxxx - It is going quick for you isnt it, well it seems like it to me, one minute your 12 weeks the next your 16!!:happydance: Iv got my next midwife appointment in 2 weeks, it sucks waiting lol , its boring xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - yeah all Im doing is waiting! Got midwife in 5 days, then a teen midwife in 15 days :shrug: then 24 days till holiday :happydance: and 32 days til 20 week scan :) xx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxx jess xxx 9 days until my first antenatal class :happydance:
15 days until my next midwife appointment :happydance:
36 days until im full term :happydance:

LOL look at us counting down to everything :dohh:

Whats a teen midwife? never heard of that before xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha stephanie - it's because we're awsome ;)
Gosh 36 days sounds like nothing!!!! That's crazy!! 
Erm I have no idea :shrug: Got a letter through the other day saying I've got an appointment with one :dohh: xx


----------



## Kelly9

Iluvbabies we were in another thread oh ether though I can't remember which one. Thanks for explaining icsi for me. 

Scan went well transfer will be Monday so tomorrow is my technical ovulation day and sat I'll be 1dpo even though I have no embies in me yet.


----------



## Kmae

Yay Kelly! So glad it went well. I just know you will be annoucing your BFP to us in no time!

stephani, 36 days to full term- how exciting!

Iluvbabies, so sorry for your loss. We area ll here to support you whenever you need us.:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

A teen midwife is a midwife that specialises in helping teens through their Pregnancy & labour x I was 17 when I had my first an in hindsight they were quite patronising think they thought I wouldn't cope I proved them wrong lol xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Mrskg :) I'll be 20 by the time the baby is here though, and to be honest I don't feel like a teen :shrug: I don't go partying, drinking, or anything like that (not that all teen's do that lol). But I'd say I'm rather mature for my age :blush:
I hope mine isn't patronising! Before I met my midwife, I thought she was going to be, but she kept saying how much of a polite young lady I was and how me and OH seeemed like genuinely lovely people :) xxx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Kelly9-I remember you!!! Was wondering where you went. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrskg said:


> Kelly thinking "thick thoughts" for you xxx
> 
> Iluvbabies so sorry for your loss x your due date was national baby loss day :cry: xxx
> 
> Thanks jess I sure hope you are right xxx

I know and I found that really odd! I know the date is gonna be real tough if we have accomplished nothing by then.


----------



## Kelly9

Iluvbabies what thread were we on together? I thought I caught up with all my threads but maybe one disappeared off my list? Sorry for your loss. 

Wait was it the FET thread? 

I'm glad my scan went well but sad that I still have to wait 4 days to know how many
Embies they have to thaw and to have them back safet inside me. Last injection tomorrow thankfully.


----------



## Kmae

Kelly, it's crazy how much we need to go through to have babies!

My bitchy AF got me today. I will have me a good cry later on, I really had my hopes up this month. Well, I will be taking Clomid this cycle. Hoping I don't turn into a crazy lady due to the SE.


----------



## kategirl

Boo, Kmae. :( I hope the Clomid helps for May!!!

I started temping this morning, but I'm not very good at it. I woke up at 3:30 am (I do that sometimes) so I decided to temp then (not sure why, I kind of didn't realize it was so early at first) and it was 96.80. Then I went back to sleep and woke up at 6:00 am but rolled over and went back to sleep until 6:30 am; when I temped then it was 98.04 (during the day I'm usually around 96-97 F). Very confusing. :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry Kmae. I took clomid a few times besides hot flashes I didn't notice much in the way of side effects. The medications for the FET have been the worst out of everything I've done. I think the esterase is giving me the headaches I've had the last few days. I only have one more injection though so I get to drop that med but I have to add progesterone inserts the next day which make you feel pregnant so yippee to that.


----------



## Kmae

Kelly9 said:


> Sorry Kmae. I took clomid a few times besides hot flashes I didn't notice much in the way of side effects. The medications for the FET have been the worst out of everything I've done. I think the esterase is giving me the headaches I've had the last few days. I only have one more injection though so I get to drop that med but I have to add progesterone inserts the next day which make you feel pregnant so yippee to that.

Kelly- seriously! You better get pg this time around! You deserve this so much.


----------



## Kelly9

^ thanks lol, I wish it worked that way. I keep saying the world owes me a lot at this point. Just need to find a way to get to transfer day then to get through waiting to test.


----------



## samj732

Ah Kmae, I really thought this was the one for you. Damn! I hope the clomid works!

GL to you kelly! I hope it all goes well and you get your forever BFP!

AFM, I've had such bad cramps all week, I almost feel like I'm just waiting to start bleeding. Trying not to think that though. I have no symptoms besides sore boobs, so I'm getting nervous and wish my doctor would do an early scan instead of making me wait another 2-4 weeks. UGH!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Kelly9 said:


> Iluvbabies what thread were we on together? I thought I caught up with all my threads but maybe one disappeared off my list? Sorry for your loss.
> 
> Wait was it the FET thread?
> 
> I'm glad my scan went well but sad that I still have to wait 4 days to know how many
> Embies they have to thaw and to have them back safet inside me. Last injection tomorrow thankfully.

I honestly can't remember! I am not on the FET thread anymore because we are out of frozen embies. Have to start all over...... 

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I think thats where we were but not sure, I stopped posting in it cause no one else was posting anymore. So will you be doing another IVF then? 

We're coming to the end of our first FET, transfer is monday, not sure how I feel about it all I mean I want it to work but I'm so scared it won't.


----------



## Islander

good luck kelly and kmae!!!
i was just looking at my diary and realised we are fast approaching my due date (from last time) i know its daft but im kinda terrified.i know it will jsut be like any other day but it feels like facing the end of the world or something. im just being stupid but i know im just gonna spend the whole day really upset. i also feel like il be waiting for something to happen (cause i would have spent the day expecting/hoping? to go into labour) i obv know thats not gonna happen but... i cant really explain it. but its gonna be weird and horrid :( i was hoping i wuldnt even notice the day but i was trying to schedule a meeting and i realised :(


----------



## Kelly9

Islander lots go hugs to help get you through your last lo's due date. I can only imagine at this point what it will be like. You've got your rainbow safely inside you to help give you strength.


----------



## kategirl

Islander, can you plan anything fun for that day? My date is a Friday - I'm thinking of trying to take off work that day and having a bit of a pamper day, or hopefully I'll be lucky enough to be pregnant by then and I can do something baby related like doing a registry or working on the nursery. I'd try to make it a day where you can focus on the wonderful little one you have in you now. :) I'm sure it will be hard, but we'll all be here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Islander

thank you girls - this place and you guys really are a life saver :) tbh i was gonna try to just sleep thrpugh the day (i am tired enoguh i could prob do it!) but i might see what my mum is doing and go to hers and bake or something nice :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What date is it Islander? I've got mine coming up on May 15th. I'm kind of dreading it too.


----------



## Islander

7th May :( we'll get through it mrs Miggins xxx


----------



## kategirl

I feel really unhopeful this month. Last month I felt really optimistic, but this month I have no belief that it will be our month. I wish I could be more hopeful. :(


----------



## girlinyork

Kate, sometimes feeling "out" is a symptom.

AFM, I have loads of creamy CM and my boobs are so sore I yelped when I woke this morning


----------



## kategirl

girlinyork said:


> Kate, sometimes feeling "out" is a symptom.
> 
> AFM, I have loads of creamy CM and my boobs are so sore I yelped when I woke this morning

I'm only CD 3 so I know it's not a symptom of any type, but it sounds like you might have some going on! Fx for ya!


----------



## Islander

i was like that kate...thought whats the point in even trying?it wont happen anyway....and it happened :D good luck!x


----------



## Kmae

kategirl said:


> girlinyork said:
> 
> 
> Kate, sometimes feeling "out" is a symptom.
> 
> AFM, I have loads of creamy CM and my boobs are so sore I yelped when I woke this morning
> 
> I'm only CD 3 so I know it's not a symptom of any type, but it sounds like you might have some going on! Fx for ya!Click to expand...

Kate, I am cd 2! I hope we get to be bump buddies- and my name is Katie (mid name Mae) that's what Kmae Stan's for! I got really hopeless last night and even told my OH "what's the point in trying- it isn't going to happen anyways" but once I get a positive opk, my hope comes back to me. I hope it does for you too!


----------



## Mrskg

sorry about the due dates coming up ladies my 2nd one is 27th may i got through first one on new yrs eve easier than i thought but i was pregnant so i was thankful for that x hoping ill be pregnant for next one an if not at least before 4th on in aug x i feel the lead up can be worse x big :hugs:


----------



## kategirl

Kmae, I hope we both get our BFP! And I went by Katie until I was 14. :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> Islander, can you plan anything fun for that day? My date is a Friday - I'm thinking of trying to take off work that day and having a bit of a pamper day, or hopefully I'll be lucky enough to be pregnant by then and I can do something baby related like doing a registry or working on the nursery. I'd try to make it a day where you can focus on the wonderful little one you have in you now. :) I'm sure it will be hard, but we'll all be here for you. :hugs:

Good advice kategirl. Islander, hang in there! Yes, we're all here for you! My date is a Friday too. June 15th. I like the idea of taking the day off for pampering if i'm not pregnant again by then!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> Kate, sometimes feeling "out" is a symptom.
> 
> AFM, I have loads of creamy CM and my boobs are so sore I yelped when I woke this morning

I pray that you get your :bfp:!!! So exciting!


----------



## kategirl

I'm starting to resent girls getting their BFPs on the monthly threads. I know that's totally wrong, and I'm happy for them as well, but I can't help feeling jealous. :( And I feel like a bad person because of it.

I'm almost considering stopping TTC for this month because I feel like I'm way too wrapped up in it and I'm just getting really depressed when AF comes, but at the same time I want to get pregnant again so badly. But I know I can't keep this up for too many more months before it drives me nuts. :( In March and the start of April I felt like my BFP was going to be in June for some reason.... Now I feel like it will be in October. I know that's just my saddness making me feel like that and I don't know when it will happen, but I still have that feeling.

In better news, one of my good friends is a chiropractor and said she has some vitamin and herb concise that have worked well with some of her patients TTC. I'm going to check it out.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kmae - sorry that AF got you :nope: i thought it was your turn! I sure hope clomid works its wonders for you! Yay for the positive opk! Is that usual for you if AF arrived? xx

Kelly - yay for one more injection only! Can't believe how much you have to go through but like Kmae said, you deserve a bfp! xx

Sam - with this pregnancy I had spotting twice and VERY bad cramps, but baby has stayed put :) And I literally had hardly any symptoms too xx

Islander, it is hard hunny but keep yourself smiling that you have your little one now, and Im sure your other baby is happy for that :hugs: keep shining xx

kategirl, its normal to feel like that - I sure did! It all turns around though when you get your bfp! And you will soon! It's always around the corner just as you want to give up :flow: xx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Kelly9 said:


> I think thats where we were but not sure, I stopped posting in it cause no one else was posting anymore. So will you be doing another IVF then?
> 
> We're coming to the end of our first FET, transfer is monday, not sure how I feel about it all I mean I want it to work but I'm so scared it won't.

You're right that thread might be dead. I don't get updates on it anymore. I got a 2nd opinion and they actually want to try an IUI or 2 on me first before moving to IVF again. So that is the plan.... Probably going to get that started here in a few weeks. Already have my meds! :thumbup:


----------



## samj732

Thanks jess. I know that cramping is pretty normal but it just seems like this much is too much.

I've had a pretty crappy day, me and OH got into a HUGE blowout this morning because his tooth hurt and I wasn't doing anything about it. (Since when did I become a dentist?!) He went to the dentist to try and get in and there is some state dental convention today (go figure) and so he came home and flipped the hell out. I told him to get out and that if he couldn't learn to control his temper we were done and he wasn't going to be allowed around baby. When he came back I told him thanks for stressing me out enough to MC (god, I'm an evil person) because I was sure I would start bleeding after the whole episode. Then I had to spend the whole day cleaning the house top to bottom and doing all his laundry because he accused me of "sitting on my ass all day" even though I work full time and take care of EVERYTHING in the house. Ugh, so irritated, and I'm sure the crazy pregnancy hormones aren't helping. I seriously wanted to punch him in the face. I mean what man can't do one freaking load of his own laundry?!?! So apparently I'm supposed to be a pregnant, full time working housewife or he isn't going to be happy. FML.

Sorry for the rant, just had to get it out so I could feel a little better.


----------



## girlinyork

Bloody hell Sam, men just don't get it. Poor duck. As if you need this stress :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Crap now i forget all I was going to say.

mrskg I have a hard time thinking about my one due date let alone 4, I hope you get your rainbow soon. 

You ladies are so nice and supporting even to me being a newbie and I appreciate it. I'm still finding it very hard to be positive about the FET but am hoping come monday when I have my babies back inside me that that will change. 

I guess that makes my due date on a friday as well since it's also june 15th, I had planned to sleep the day away and have no responsibilities at all that day but we'll see, I may do something different. We'll be on vacation back home visiting family so I'm planning on taking Hannah's ashes with me so that I can have her with me while I cry and sleep and do whatever else that I'll do.


----------



## lomelly

kmae, I hope clomid works for you!! what cycle days do you take it?

jess, a teen midwife?? seems kind of silly seeing that you're 20 but I guess technically it's just past being a teenager.. I get what you mean, I never was a party animal or into all that stuff... a mature teenager :haha: do you think they will do a scan or give you a scan date??

and kate, you're not a bad person for being jealous of the BFP on threads. god knows I was, it's just an uncontrollable reaction when you want that to be you so badly. 

sam, around 6 weeks I noticed a lot more cramping. I'm assuming it was stretching because I didn't stretch much at all the time before. likely just growing pains, but call your dr and ask, that's what they're there for :)

islander, my due date is around yours.. May 5th.. it's going to be a rough day, but I will try to keep as busy as I can.

kelly, hoping time flies by for you! waiting is such a pain in the arse.. hoping you get the BFP at the end of that wait that you deserve!! :dust:


----------



## lomelly

girl! those sore boobs sound like you're heading for a BFP! when are you gonna pee on something?? :haha:


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Haha stephanie - it's because we're awsome ;)
> Gosh 36 days sounds like nothing!!!! That's crazy!!
> Erm I have no idea :shrug: Got a letter through the other day saying I've got an appointment with one :dohh: xx

xxx jess xxx We are soooooo awsome lol ;)
I know 36 days to a lot of people seem like nothing to me it still seems like forever:wacko: 
It is strange having a teen midwife at 20. I had a really horrible taxi driver yesterday, when i told him i was expecting, he asked me how old i was straight away, when i told him 22, he looked at me and said in a really horrible way " ohhhhhh wellll, thats not tooooooo bad is it" then he went on to ask me if i worked, what i was going to do when the baby comes and that i should work and let the nanny look after my baby :growlmad::growlmad: 

Stupid taxi driver :growlmad: 

I sooo did not tip him lol xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - Yeah it annoys me, my midwife said I don't seem like I'll be needing any extra support or help as I seem like I've got everything good :shrug: Ahh well see how it goes I guess!
I've already got my next scan date, for 20+5weeks, on the 28th May :) Hopefully going to find out gender then :D Are you going to find out? xx

Sam - Im so sorry to hear your OH is being a complete arsehole! How is he going about it now? Has he apologised. My OH loses his temper very easily too, and when I tell him to stop stressing me out, out of spite he'll do something that stresses me out even more. I hope things go ok, don't overwork yourself sweety. If he doesn't listen to you about how you feel about stuff - would it help writing it all in a letter? I find that helps with me as he'll read it all instead of interrupting me if I'd of told him.
And yeah I had very bad cramping, there we're times when I thought I was losing it, I got really bad crmps last week :nope: I hope things get better hunny, and your always welcome to rant to us :flow: xx

Stephanie - Oh my god what a horrible taxi driver!! I would of been so nasty to him :haha: I think it's worse for me as I don't look nearly 20, everyone says I look like 14 :dohh: Which isn't so great when I act like a 30 year old lol. I know I'll be judged by people, but at the end of the day Im going to be the best mummy I can be :) DO you know yet if your OH is coming with you to your antenatal classes? xx


----------



## girlinyork

lomelly said:


> girl! those sore boobs sound like you're heading for a BFP! when are you gonna pee on something?? :haha:

In a couple of days. I feel horrible today. Like I have a cold


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Age is irrelevant. My mum was 17 when she got pregnant with me, which in 1972 was a BIG deal. My grandparents pretty much made her stay in the house so people wouldn't see her bump, and they insisted she have me adopted when I was born. My grandparents weren't horrible people, they were just old fashioned and that's how people were. I was adopted but then when I was 6 months old mum couldn't go through with signing the final papers so I was brought back to her and my grandparents. And they doted on me. 
My dad has been in my life but not full time and my mum more or less brought me up by herself. She was strict, insisted on politeness and instilled good values into me, and did an amazing job. Certainly not people's misconception of a teen mum, or a young mum. And now we are really close. She did miss out on a lot of socialising and fun when she was young as she simply didn't have the opportunity, young mums were rare then so she had nothing in common with her friends anymore and lost touch, but she made up for that in her 30's and 40's when I was older. I would have liked to have my children young too, but my life didn't pan out that way. 
Sorry for the waffle, the point I'm trying to make is that just because you are young doesn't mean you are not capable of being a fantastic mum and it annoys me when people assume young mums are incapable. The most amazing mum I know was a teen mum.


----------



## girlinyork

My sister conceived at 19 and had her daughter at 20 and she never went without and now everyone comments on what a lovely girl she is and how well behaved she is.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mrs Miggins, what a sweet story. Your mum should be proud :flow:
I agree age doesn't matter. I always knew I wanted kids young. My mum knew I did too as she also had her kids young, and by the time she was 19 she had a 1,2 and 3 year old and raised us on her own.
My mum has made up for it too, she goes on biker rally's and has her time now :)
I agree about how people frown upon young mums and how wrong it is :nope: I just know people will probably frown upon me. My family know how much I adore kids and how good of a mum I will be, I just worry about other peoples views although I really shouldn't! 
I have friends, who have young children - and as bad as it may sounds, one of my friends makes me see why teenage mums get a bad name sometimes xx


----------



## samj732

xxxjessxxx said:


> Sam - Im so sorry to hear your OH is being a complete arsehole! How is he going about it now? Has he apologised. My OH loses his temper very easily too, and when I tell him to stop stressing me out, out of spite he'll do something that stresses me out even more. I hope things go ok, don't overwork yourself sweety. If he doesn't listen to you about how you feel about stuff - would it help writing it all in a letter? I find that helps with me as he'll read it all instead of interrupting me if I'd of told him.
> And yeah I had very bad cramping, there we're times when I thought I was losing it, I got really bad crmps last week :nope: I hope things get better hunny, and your always welcome to rant to us :flow: xx

Thanks, I like to rant here because I either get good advice, or find someone who is in a similar situation. He grunted out a "sorry" and went about his day basically, and I stayed pissed all day. :nope: He wouldn't read a letter but when he's not being all Incredible Hulk he does listen to me once in a while. So if things don't start to change I will just have to sit him down and talk to him. My cramping seems to have lightened up a bit now too.

I loved all the stories about young moms. They are so looked down apon here too. Honestly, I'm 23 and everyone says I'm too young to be having kids. Well, I certainly don't want to be grandma age when my kids are graduating high school!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I will certainly be :cry: but it can't be helped. If I had had her young I would have been with a different bloke and she wouldn't have been my Edie.


----------



## girlinyork

Exactly :) and Edie is clearly so special. And with modern medicine and such age really is just a number these days :)


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly - Yeah it annoys me, my midwife said I don't seem like I'll be needing any extra support or help as I seem like I've got everything good :shrug: Ahh well see how it goes I guess!
> I've already got my next scan date, for 20+5weeks, on the 28th May :) Hopefully going to find out gender then :D Are you going to find out? xx
> 
> Sam - Im so sorry to hear your OH is being a complete arsehole! How is he going about it now? Has he apologised. My OH loses his temper very easily too, and when I tell him to stop stressing me out, out of spite he'll do something that stresses me out even more. I hope things go ok, don't overwork yourself sweety. If he doesn't listen to you about how you feel about stuff - would it help writing it all in a letter? I find that helps with me as he'll read it all instead of interrupting me if I'd of told him.
> And yeah I had very bad cramping, there we're times when I thought I was losing it, I got really bad crmps last week :nope: I hope things get better hunny, and your always welcome to rant to us :flow: xx
> 
> Stephanie - Oh my god what a horrible taxi driver!! I would of been so nasty to him :haha: I think it's worse for me as I don't look nearly 20, everyone says I look like 14 :dohh: Which isn't so great when I act like a 30 year old lol. I know I'll be judged by people, but at the end of the day Im going to be the best mummy I can be :) DO you know yet if your OH is coming with you to your antenatal classes? xx

xxx jess xxx He was really was a horrible person!! i wont be using those taxis again for sure. Sometimes i worry about people looking at me thinking im a young mom because i dont look 22, i always get told i have a baby face :blush: But like you i have wanted to be a mom since i can remember and my mom had my sister when she was 17 and she is the best mom anybody could ask for. Age is just a number. I act like im 50 sometimes lol. 

Nope oh isnt coming to antenatal classes next week :cry: I hope im not the only one without a partner, iv got no one else that can go with me. kinda sucks!! xxx


----------



## Old Bear

Hello. Could I join this please? My m/c was early Feb, been trying since but no luck so far, 3rd cycle now without success. 

My due date was 24th September, which is one week after our first wedding anniversary.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

That's ok sam, that's what this place is for :) Glad the cramping has eased up!! :hugs: xx

Stephanie - Sorry to hear no-ones coming with you in antenatal class, I would if I could lol :flow:
Im sure they'll be others there :) Are you nervous? Do you know what they cover in the classes? xx

Welcome Old Bear, of course you can join! Sorry for your loss sweety - I hope this group of wonderful women can help you :flower: xx


----------



## Kmae

Old bear, sorry for yours loss, we understand what you are going through and are here when you need some support. I hope you get your BFP this cycle!


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome old bear. 

Hi to everyone else! Been busy looking after my lo so don't have time to do a proper catch up though I'm reading posts so hi!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I heard this today for the first time and it made me think of my miscarriage and loss of my first baby (although too early to even be my baby i guess). I know some of the lyrics don't make sense for that but most do. It's a pretty song but sad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_zsz9rtoQk


----------



## kategirl

ttcbabyison, thanks for sharing that song. I see what you mean about the lyrics.

For me, Stronger by Kelly Clarkston reminds me of my miscarriage since it came on the radio while we were on our way to the hospital, and the chorus lyrics kind of remind me of that as well.

My attempt at temping is not working well so far. My temps have been fluctuating by almost a degree the last three mornings, and two of the mornings I've been above 98 degrees when my temperature is usually really low (96 or 97 degrees) during the day. Does this seem normal during AF? I thought my temp should be lower at this point in my cycle. I guess I'll just have to try it a while longer and see how it goes.


----------



## Kelly9

Kategirl are you using a regular thermometer or a BBT thermometer? Taking temp at same time every morning before getting out of bed? 

ttc I can't listen to that song as I know I'll end up in tears. It seems every song on the radio reminds me of my loss, I'm still very sensitive about it. Just opened up to some of the ladies in my mom group on thursday and managed not to cry which was a first. Also talked to one lady who is currently 31 weeks only two behind where I'd be and we had a very honest conversation, I even confided that seeing her bump was why I ended up crying at one of the meets but she understood where I was coming from.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Kategirl are you using a regular thermometer or a BBT thermometer? Taking temp at same time every morning before getting out of bed?
> 
> ttc I can't listen to that song as I know I'll end up in tears. It seems every song on the radio reminds me of my loss, I'm still very sensitive about it. Just opened up to some of the ladies in my mom group on thursday and managed not to cry which was a first. Also talked to one lady who is currently 31 weeks only two behind where I'd be and we had a very honest conversation, I even confided that seeing her bump was why I ended up crying at one of the meets but she understood where I was coming from.

I'm so sorry. I didn't put it out there to make anyone feel bad. I just heard it today and thought it was really pretty but it did immediately remind me of my loss somehow. I oddly found it comforting...even though it's a sad song. You just hang in there, ok? I'm here for you and sorry if the thought of my song would make you cry. Sometimes it's good to just cry and let it out. I know...i do it all the time. I usually feel better after.


----------



## Kelly9

No no no don't be sorry! I was just telling you I wasn't going to listen as to not inflict pain on myself don't even think you have to censor your feelings and thoughts on here :flower:


----------



## kategirl

Kelly9 said:


> Kategirl are you using a regular thermometer or a BBT thermometer? Taking temp at same time every morning before getting out of bed?

It's a Target brand BBT thermometer. The first two days it was at 6 am and then today it was 6:45 am (I didn't actually get out of bed until later, but I happened to wake up then so I temped).


----------



## ILuvBabies200

ttcbabyisom said:


> I heard this today for the first time and it made me think of my miscarriage and loss of my first baby (although too early to even be my baby i guess). I know some of the lyrics don't make sense for that but most do. It's a pretty song but sad.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_zsz9rtoQk

I listen to that song all the time and totally relate!!!!! :*)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

kategirl said:


> ttcbabyison, thanks for sharing that song. I see what you mean about the lyrics.
> 
> For me, Stronger by Kelly Clarkston reminds me of my miscarriage since it came on the radio while we were on our way to the hospital, and the chorus lyrics kind of remind me of that as well.
> 
> My attempt at temping is not working well so far. My temps have been fluctuating by almost a degree the last three mornings, and two of the mornings I've been above 98 degrees when my temperature is usually really low (96 or 97 degrees) during the day. Does this seem normal during AF? I thought my temp should be lower at this point in my cycle. I guess I'll just have to try it a while longer and see how it goes.

That one hits home as well for me! Everything reminds me of sweet baby bean. We tried so hard and then she/he was gone..... :cry:


----------



## girlinyork

I feel like I have food poisoning :( really sick with (tmi) diarrhea. I felt like this before my last af. If this isn't my bfp cycle I'm going to get checked out by my doc :/


----------



## lomelly

could be a bug you have, girlin. seems like you've been fighting something off for a few days... still have my FX'd for that BFP in a few days!


----------



## lomelly

jess, my anatomy scan is on the 22nd of May, where I could possibly find out the gender (and I will be) but the only problem is they won't let DH in that room with me :( so we will privately find out the gender on June 5th as well as get a 3D piccy. did you and OH decide if you're going to find out? I know he was on the fence about it, did you come to a decision??


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Two songs for me we're Sia breathe me, makes me cry everytime, the lyrics totally made sense to me, alot of what she says - like today you will sleep for good etc, but it also pulls the strength you need and makes you understand that it will still all be ok. And the other was kate bush, this womans work.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1G7eft6_8U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NRdA0ST4Zg


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh yes sorry lomelly I remember you saying :dohh: I've got a brain like a sieve I have!! I'll be on holiday then!! so won't get to see until 24th :nope: Be a good thing to come back to though!!
Yes we're finding out, I still don't think he wants to but if Im finding out then he wants to know too :) xx


----------



## lomelly

oooh holidays!! where are you off to?? don't worry about forgetting I ask DH something I might have just asked him 5-10 minutes earlier... some days I think it drives him mad :haha: 
for the anatomy scan I'll just be happy as long as bean has everything he's meant to have :) no two heads...
I'm sure when it comes down to it, OH will want to know if you know. will be much easier to plan :)


----------



## kategirl

jess and lomelly, I hope both the scans go great!

My temping is still crazy wonky... this morning I 0.99 degree less than yesterday morning. I think it was because the bedroom was hot when I woke up yesterday but cold this morning, but I'm not sure how to make sure that it's consistent every morning. :(

I'm still really pessimistic about this cycle. I just feel like it's going to take us a lot longer to get another BFP. But May 9th is our three year anniversary, so maybe we'll get a wonderful anniversary present and end up conceiving then? We're also going home to see family at the end of the month (we live 7 hours away from almost all our family, and my SIL's family lived even farther but we're all coming home for Memorial Day), and if I did get a BFP it should be right before we go home - it would be awesome to be able to tell our immediate family that I was pregnant again. But I also feel like there's no way on earth that we have a chance at it.

I'm going to try to put it out of my mind as much as I can. Next weekend my husband and I are taking a weekend trip down to Chicago (it's only two hours away) for our anniversary, and I want to try not to spoil it by worrying about getting pregnant or about the one we lost.


----------



## girlinyork

Temps during AF are usually crazy. Some people wait til AF is gone before resuming temping x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

lomelly, what pregnancy does to us hey!! 
Haha you said 'he' maybe you know something ;)
Going to Haven for 4 days which will be nice, just for lovely getaway... hopefully!! xx

kategirl, maybe this crazy temps will equal a bfp!! I hear they often do :) xx


----------



## kategirl

girlinyork said:


> Temps during AF are usually crazy. Some people wait til AF is gone before resuming temping x

Good to know, I had been trying to find information on that but couldn't find if it was normal of not! AF is actually winding up now so I think I'll keep going, but fx that things start evening out after AF ends.


----------



## kategirl

xxxjessxxx said:


> kategirl, maybe this crazy temps will equal a bfp!! I hear they often do :) xx

Not likely yet since AF is still here, but I'll keep that in mind for later in the month! :)


----------



## lomelly

kate, don't even worry about temps during AF, mine were all over the place also.

jess, I just have a feeling it's a boy. I could be totally wrong, but that's my instinct. DH is guessing girl cause he had a dream we had a blue eyed girl.. guess we'll see in a month lol. a getaway sounds lovely, always good to recharge!


----------



## Kmae

girlinyork said:


> Temps during AF are usually crazy. Some people wait til AF is gone before resuming temping x

Yep, that is what I ususally do because mine are always higher than normal during AF and a bit erratic. I'll start temping in a day or two.


----------



## Kelly9

I knew for both my children what gender they were at around 6 weeks gestation. Never looked back or doubted myself and was right both times!


----------



## samj732

I really want a girl but I have a feeling it's a boy. That's just my luck :) Just like having a Christmas baby is my luck, and no doubt there will be a huge snowstorm the day I go into labor. :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

If we're sharing songs 

I will carry you by selah is just amazing x 

the guy that sings it wrote the song for his daughter she had problems an wouldn't live but his wife chose to carry her their story is on you tube heartbreaking but amazing how strong they are :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

samj I was the same with my son, wanted a girl but knew without a doubt it was a boy, was very happy to have him none the less since I know we'll be having more kids, I just hope that this transfer works and I get the chance to have another little girl to keep forever.


----------



## girlinyork

I'm honestly going to be happy with any baby I get. Before, I really wanted a girl but now I'll honest to god don't mind :)


----------



## kategirl

girlinyork said:


> I'm honestly going to be happy with any baby I get. Before, I really wanted a girl but now I'll honest to god don't mind :)

Before the miscarriage I really really really wanted a girl, but at this point I know I'll be happy with a boy as well, if I can just be lucky enough to get pregnant again. It's odd, but a couple days before I lost him, I became convinced that it was going to be a boy. I know it was waaaaay too early to have known, but I feel like it would have been a boy.

I do still want a girl and my husband also wants a girl, but I'd be happy for a boy as well. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

girlinyork said:


> I'm honestly going to be happy with any baby I get. Before, I really wanted a girl but now I'll honest to god don't mind :)

We need a like button for this! My son is really hard on me and I really desire a girl but after losing the last baby at 9 weeks, I no longer care of the gender. It doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things. :*)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrskg said:


> If we're sharing songs
> 
> I will carry you by selah is just amazing x
> 
> the guy that sings it wrote the song for his daughter she had problems an wouldn't live but his wife chose to carry her their story is on you tube heartbreaking but amazing how strong they are :cry:

That song is totally amazing! I heard it on the Duggar episode where they lost their baby and I had just lost mine. I barely got through it....


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ILuvBabies200 said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> ttcbabyison, thanks for sharing that song. I see what you mean about the lyrics.
> 
> For me, Stronger by Kelly Clarkston reminds me of my miscarriage since it came on the radio while we were on our way to the hospital, and the chorus lyrics kind of remind me of that as well.
> 
> My attempt at temping is not working well so far. My temps have been fluctuating by almost a degree the last three mornings, and two of the mornings I've been above 98 degrees when my temperature is usually really low (96 or 97 degrees) during the day. Does this seem normal during AF? I thought my temp should be lower at this point in my cycle. I guess I'll just have to try it a while longer and see how it goes.
> 
> That one hits home as well for me! Everything reminds me of sweet baby bean. We tried so hard and then she/he was gone..... :cry:Click to expand...

I know...us too. It's tough. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> I feel like I have food poisoning :( really sick with (tmi) diarrhea. I felt like this before my last af. If this isn't my bfp cycle I'm going to get checked out by my doc :/

I agree. If this isn't my BFP this month either, i'm going to the doctor's to make sure all is ok before continuing on this crazy long journey we're all on.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

xxxjessxxx said:


> Two songs for me we're Sia breathe me, makes me cry everytime, the lyrics totally made sense to me, alot of what she says - like today you will sleep for good etc, but it also pulls the strength you need and makes you understand that it will still all be ok. And the other was kate bush, this womans work.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1G7eft6_8U
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NRdA0ST4Zg

Wow, these are beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mrskg said:


> If we're sharing songs
> 
> I will carry you by selah is just amazing x
> 
> the guy that sings it wrote the song for his daughter she had problems an wouldn't live but his wife chose to carry her their story is on you tube heartbreaking but amazing how strong they are :cry:

Wow, that song was beautiful Mrskg! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kelly9

I guess it's different for me in a way, I was far enough along to know weeks before that we were having a girl, the girl I've waited forever for it seems. Now that I've lost Hannah I know I won't stop till I get another girl. If I had of never lost her and ended up with 3 boys I would have been content but the loss has made it different, I just want back what I lost and all the experiences I should have had with her :cry: I won't be complete again till I'm holding my forever daughter.


----------



## kategirl

Kelly, I haven't been there, I can totally understand what you mean. I hope you don't need to wait very long before you can have your forever daughter in your arms! :hugs:


----------



## kategirl

The last few days I've been really feeling pessimistic about getting pregnant again - I truly believe it's going to be 6+ months until we can get a BFP again. However, I also have been feeling more okay with it, I think I'm just kind of getting resigned to the fact that I won't have a baby for quite a while. I might just be making myself feel like that to try to protect myself from the pain of not getting a BFP, but I guess I don't mind as long as it's not driving me as insane as it has been.

I've been trying a couple new things to try to up my chances, drinking red raspberry leaf tea and also having a spoon of honey with cinnamon every night. I'm don't really believe that either will help, but I figure they won't hurt so I might as well try! And it turns out the honey and cinnamon is actually really yummy, mmmmm! :)


----------



## Kmae

Kelly, I really hope you get your baby girl- to have something and then loose it makes you want it even more than before you had it (at least that is how's been for me).

Kategirl, I hope you get your BFP when you least expect it (like VERY soon!)


----------



## samj732

Kelly and Kate, I hope you BOTH get your BFP's very soon. I'm sure you will :)

I didn't mean to sound all "oh, I won't love a boy" because I'm going to love anything that will tolerate my body long enough to stay in there for 9 months. I just want to buy pink things, and I don't think my OH would approve of me dressing our boy in pink :haha: Kind of strange since I've never been the girly-girl type. Plus, we can't decide on a boy name. Such decisions :) I would love to have a boy and give him a mohawk!


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> That's ok sam, that's what this place is for :) Glad the cramping has eased up!! :hugs: xx
> 
> Stephanie - Sorry to hear no-ones coming with you in antenatal class, I would if I could lol :flow:
> Im sure they'll be others there :) Are you nervous? Do you know what they cover in the classes? xx
> 
> Welcome Old Bear, of course you can join! Sorry for your loss sweety - I hope this group of wonderful women can help you :flower: xx

xxxjessxxx - aw bless :hugs: lol Im hoping there will be others really, im actually quite nervous about it. I have no idea what they will be covering, its in 4 sessions so i session per week, im gunna take notepad and take notes lol. I have to go though, its only been a few days ago since im actually finding myself getting scared and nervous about the big day. The type of person i am i have to plan and organize everything, but with birth you cant and it makes me :wacko::wacko::wacko: lol xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - Yeah I feel strongly like it's a boy too, will be happy either way :D xx

Mrskg - thats a lovely song, thanks for sharing :) xx

Kelly - I hope you get your BFP for team pink soon hunny :hugs: xx

Kate - I started feeling reallly pessimistic as I kept getting pregnant and having more MC's. Now this one has come so far I feel like it was all worth it.
You'll get there soon hunny :flow: xx

Sam - I used to want a girl, but since reading on here and hearing boys are easier, are more loving and love mummy cuddles I really want a boy. I;ve sort of grown to the idea this LO is a boy, but my head is starting to say girl so if I'm told its a girl I'll be pleased but utterly shocked!! xx

Stephanie - bless, maybe you going on your own can give you the opportunity to concentrate on it more anyway!! I love being organised too lol, I don't see much point in a birth plan to be honest as I know how unreliable the birth is and how much it changes around the situation! I hope it all goes well for you though! You'll have to share things you wrote down! I've got my midwife tomorrow :) xx


----------



## kategirl

Thanks for the tips on temping off odd during AF... My temp this morning as exactly the same as yesterday (I was actually really suprised and took it twice, lol) so I guess temping might work for me after all! :)


----------



## kategirl

So, this is kind of an odd question, but I was thinking you girls would be good to ask.... Ever since the miscarriage, I've still been finding myself doing some planning for the baby. Not the baby I lost, but the baby I will hopefully be pregnant with at some point. Like, the day before I started to miscarry I had crocheted a baby hat (I know, it was super early, but I wanted to do it) and I kept it instead of undoing it after I lost the baby. After that I also crocheted a baby blanket with some yarn I had leftover from my niece's blanket, and I have a folder of bookmarked links of ideas for things for the nursery. I've also been thinking about what clothes I have that would still work as sort of maternity clothes, or what old clothes I have that could be refashioned. I feel kind of weird since I'm not pregnant and don't know if/when I will be again, but I can't help it; I feel like my pregnancy planning was interrupted and I don't want to go back out of that mode. Does anyone else do stuff like that.


----------



## samj732

Kate, I don't think there is ANYTHING wrong with planning for something that will change your life so completely. I kept going online and looking at cribs, clothes, comparing bottles, and finding the best deals for diapers/wipes/forumla. I think it's nice to start some things in advance so you're not so overwhelmed when you do get your bfp!


----------



## Kmae

Kategirl, did you ever hear of the book " The Secret"? It is about being positive and visualizing your life the way you want it to be. It argues that people who do this have a better odds for their dreams/ wishes to come true. Personally, I think it is healthy and makes you feel like you are still moving forward. I do the same thing when I buy new clothes- since, you never know when it is going to happen!


----------



## Kelly9

I kept buying onsies and cute little outfits blue and pink after loosing Hannah, I now have a bag of clothes stashed away for our next little one, so no I don't see the harm. I did return the clothing I bought specifically for Hannah though but most of it was preemie since had she of been born it would have been early. I like the planning. It helps to keep me calm, I like to visualize and think about the future. 

Ladies I'm now pupo and 3dpo! Meet "luck and love" my two beautiful babies.
 



Attached Files:







luck&love.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrskg

Katei don't think that's silly with my first loss i never for one minute thought anything would go wrong an I bought loads even a brand new 3 in1 travel system this is now in my neighbours just waiting for the day I can use it x I also have a drawer full of mat clothes I can't wait to grow into x I can visualise it so hopefully what kmae says works an a little pma gets us to our rainbows xxx

Just gorgeous Kelly x absolutely amazing how it all begins xxx


----------



## kategirl

Kmae said:


> I do the same thing when I buy new clothes- since, you never know when it is going to happen!

I hadn't bought any new clothes until last Friday because I didn't want to get anything until I needed maternity. I finally did break down and get a new cami I needed, and I also got a new shirt (on clearance and with an extra coupon, lol) since now I know I'll be getting through the summer without maternity, but I did feel better that the runched style would allow a little baby bump in the future if I get one. :)


----------



## kategirl

Fx crossed for luck and love, Kelly!


----------



## kategirl

I'm glad I'm not the only one who plans like that. I feel like it's kind of counting my chickens before they hatch go be planning like that, but I just can't help it!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

another positive OPK! Yay! So either i will be ov'ing today or tomorrow since i had a positive yesterday mid-morning too. i tell ya, i hope i do soon so we can take a break. i'm tired!
 



Attached Files:







20120430_102936[1].jpg
File size: 88.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Kelly9 said:


> I kept buying onsies and cute little outfits blue and pink after loosing Hannah, I now have a bag of clothes stashed away for our next little one, so no I don't see the harm. I did return the clothing I bought specifically for Hannah though but most of it was preemie since had she of been born it would have been early. I like the planning. It helps to keep me calm, I like to visualize and think about the future.
> 
> Ladies I'm now pupo and 3dpo! Meet "luck and love" my two beautiful babies.

Those must be 3 day'ers. So exciting!!!! Good luck!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kategirl, I did that too - I think it's what kept me sane to be honest! If I didn't have hope I'd be doing those things god knows what would happen! xx


----------



## Kelly9

Yes they're 3 dayers! 8 cells the both of them.


----------



## kategirl

Trying to stay positive tonight...


----------



## carebear1981

Hi ladies! Sorry been MIA for so long, work got so busy and I was travelling a lot. Welcome to all the newcomers since I've last posted and congrats on the bfp mrs miggins! Soo happy for you!


I'm having a rough day so sorry if I start to rant. My OH just made me sooooooo mad I honestly wonder why I've stayed with him! I'm always waiting! Waiting for us to have money for a new place, waiting for him to say yes, we can try again, and waiting for a damn diamond! All of our friends are waiting for it! We've been together for over 3 years and honestly, I feel I'm getting too damn old to be waiting. Just yesterday i mentioned how we are so close to having a down payment and what does he say to me? Oh well i think we should save more... Seriously? Wtf... I'm so sick of this. When do i get to move on with the fun stuff (family, marriage). I'm tired of waiting for him. I know i have to wait at least a couple more months to ttc because unfortunately my job is working on contaminated properties and we are getting super busy and I need to get this experience in to help with my career but I'm just so frustrated that he always puts things like this off and off. Sigh... Sorry for ranting :( just so tired of waiting.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

carebear1981 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry been MIA for so long, work got so busy and I was travelling a lot. Welcome to all the newcomers since I've last posted and congrats on the bfp mrs miggins! Soo happy for you!
> 
> 
> I'm having a rough day so sorry if I start to rant. My OH just made me sooooooo mad I honestly wonder why I've stayed with him! I'm always waiting! Waiting for us to have money for a new place, waiting for him to say yes, we can try again, and waiting for a damn diamond! All of our friends are waiting for it! We've been together for over 3 years and honestly, I feel I'm getting too damn old to be waiting. Just yesterday i mentioned how we are so close to having a down payment and what does he say to me? Oh well i think we should save more... Seriously? Wtf... I'm so sick of this. When do i get to move on with the fun stuff (family, marriage). I'm tired of waiting for him. I know i have to wait at least a couple more months to ttc because unfortunately my job is working on contaminated properties and we are getting super busy and I need to get this experience in to help with my career but I'm just so frustrated that he always puts things like this off and off. Sigh... Sorry for ranting :( just so tired of waiting.

What does OH mean??? Sorry he's being such a jerk. I probably would have got up and left by now. I have no patience for crap. :(


----------



## carebear1981

Oh = other half

Sorry I'm so frustrated. I guess I also don't feel like I belong anymore. U all are trying so hard and as much as I hope and pray that I will get that bfp before my dd, between him and work its just not gonna happen. I do love him very much, he treats me like a princess, but he never gives in to the bigger things in life. I will check in from time to time. I do love hearing about your journeys but I have nothing but crap to say about mine. 

Wish you all the very best!!!


----------



## kategirl

Oh carebear, I hope things start going better for you very soon! I know you deserve it. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Would love to join. My due date was June 15th, 2012. I lost my angel at 8wks.


----------



## kategirl

Welcome, Sweetz! I'm really sorry to hear about your angels :hugs: and I hope you can get another BFP very soon.

I cried quite a bit this evening, I just feel very hopeless and dejected. I'm actually kind of scared to try this month just because I'm scared to get another BFN, but I also do want to try because I really do want the chance that maybe I'm wrong and it will be my month. Sigh. I just need to find a way to cheer up!


----------



## samj732

Kate, it sounds like you need a vacation :hugs: The more you stress, the longer your wait will be. The cycle I got my BFP I just decided I was either going to get preggers or I wasn't. I did everything I could and the rest was up to fate. I didn't freak out, I tried hard not to SS, and I just relaxed.


----------



## kategirl

samj732 said:


> Kate, it sounds like you need a vacation :hugs: The more you stress, the longer your wait will be. The cycle I got my BFP I just decided I was either going to get preggers or I wasn't. I did everything I could and the rest was up to fate. I didn't freak out, I tried hard not to SS, and I just relaxed.

I'm not a relaxer... when I got my BFP I think I was even more stressed than now, lol. I'm actually not really stressed, just sad. :( I know I'm not going to get pregnant soon, but I can't help from being sad. And we actually are going on a little weekend trip this weekend before our anniversary, but that will probably make me more stressed than less, lol (I'm not very good about vacations...).


----------



## Sweetz33

kategirl said:


> Welcome, Sweetz! I'm really sorry to hear about your angels :hugs: and I hope you can get another BFP very soon.
> 
> I cried quite a bit this evening, I just feel very hopeless and dejected. I'm actually kind of scared to try this month just because I'm scared to get another BFN, but I also do want to try because I really do want the chance that maybe I'm wrong and it will be my month. Sigh. I just need to find a way to cheer up!

Ty Kate!

I am in the same boat as you. I don't want another bfn...but I so want the bfp! We tried this month so we will see. Af is due on the 7th. As bad as it sounds I am staying pessimistic...I'm guarding my emotions in case it's a bfn ya know?


----------



## Kelly9

Kate lots of :hugs: sounds like you're going through a rough patch. It will happen. 

sweets welcome to this thread I didn't realize you're due date was the same as my Hannah's. Hoping you to get a bfp soon! I think we're testing on the same day if I remember correctly from the other thread.


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly9 said:


> Kate lots of :hugs: sounds like you're going through a rough patch. It will happen.
> 
> sweets welcome to this thread I didn't realize you're due date was the same as my Hannah's. Hoping you to get a bfp soon! I think we're testing on the same day if I remember correctly from the other thread.

Test on the 7th or 8th as long as af doesn't come.


----------



## Mrskg

Care Bear sorry oh being a pain in the neck x you are always welcome here x hope things get better soon x

Welcome sweetz sorry for your loss x my af due 7th as well can't say I'll be as patient as you an not test early x

Managed to not test yet an not stressing x hardly any symptoms x feel out x this is all completely different for me hope it's a good sign x


----------



## girlinyork

So sorry Carebear :hugs: I'm sure it'll happen for you soon.

Hello Sweetz,you'll be very welcome here. Good luck in getting your BFP xx

AFM, I caved and tested and got a BFN. I had a little cry over it lol


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sorry to hear your OH's being a pain in the bum, won't he listen to you? It's not fair if it's all his way :nope: xx

Welcome Sweetz :hugs: Hope your doing well xx

Seems like a lot of testing soon :happydance:
Mrskg I sure hope this is positive for you!! xx


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: girly x how many dpo are you? X

Thanks jess x obviously I hope so too but if I have to wait then so be it x feeling really positive that it will happen eventually an all will be fine loving my new pma xxx


----------



## girlinyork

I'm 10dpo xx


----------



## Mrskg

Still time girli :thumbup: got everythig crossed for you xxxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

yes 10 dpo is very early!!

Mrskg, Im glad your being positive you deserve it!! xx


----------



## carebear1981

Hope u can change that negative around girlin!! Your symptoms are so promising!

Kate- try to stay positive or we can be positive for u! Hope u get that bfp!

Welcome sweetz! Good luck to u!

Naw jess, its always been his way. I always seem to be waiting for him. Took over 2 years of dating to even get him to move in with me and he still hasn't changed his address!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hmm that seems odd! Maybe just really isn't good with change :shrug: i don't know.
It's hard suggesting stuff or trying anything that helps, all I say is maybe try and talk to him and if he isn't willing to change or give new things a go then maybe have a good thought if this is what you want xx


----------



## girlinyork

I gave Chris an ultimatum. I wanted him to set a month for TTC or I said I'd walk as it's not fair to invest energy and years of my life into a relationship which isn't giving me what I want. He said September 2012 initially but after I accidentally fell and lost it he was willing to move it to asap. And once he got used to the idea, the diamond naturally followed. 

But I honestly would have walked if we hadn't come to an agreement :/


----------



## ttcbabyisom

carebear1981 said:


> Oh = other half
> 
> Sorry I'm so frustrated. I guess I also don't feel like I belong anymore. U all are trying so hard and as much as I hope and pray that I will get that bfp before my dd, between him and work its just not gonna happen. I do love him very much, he treats me like a princess, but he never gives in to the bigger things in life. I will check in from time to time. I do love hearing about your journeys but I have nothing but crap to say about mine.
> 
> Wish you all the very best!!!

You're allowed to be frustrated! It's ok. Just try to hang in there and not focus too much on the dd...as HARD as i know that is. Your BFP will happen for you. Just have faith! And men are just crap sometimes...they just are. They ALL can be. I love my hubby with all my heart but he's for sure not perfect! Just hang in there carebear! We're all here for you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> Would love to join. My due date was June 15th, 2012. I lost my angel at 8wks.

WELCOME to this thread Sweetz! I think we've already talked about this but i don't remember. My due date was June 15th as well. Our stories are nearly identical...well stat-wise anyway. We're all here for you! You're a little further along than i am on the DPO timeline so GOOD LUCK and FX'd for you! I'm at 1DPO today or tomorrow. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> Welcome, Sweetz! I'm really sorry to hear about your angels :hugs: and I hope you can get another BFP very soon.
> 
> I cried quite a bit this evening, I just feel very hopeless and dejected. I'm actually kind of scared to try this month just because I'm scared to get another BFN, but I also do want to try because I really do want the chance that maybe I'm wrong and it will be my month. Sigh. I just need to find a way to cheer up!

I agree with SamJ, sounds like you need a vacation! Here's a big :hugs:!!!


----------



## lomelly

carebear, I'm sorry your DH is being such a... butthead for lack of better words :( I understand wanting to have some money saved up for a house, but he wants more now?? I really hope he can understand your point of view... you just want a LO, and timing will never be perfect. I hope your journey does a 360 and he hops on board soon.

girlin, my beta HCG levels at 14 dpo were only 74.. that means I didn't even implant till 10-11 dpo. you never know how late that beany will snuggle in, and your symptoms do sound very promising!! hope that second line shows up soon!

Jess, since I have a feeling it's a boy, wouldn't you know that boys names are the ones we are having real problems with?? :haha: girl, no problem, have about four. boys not so much...

afm I'm slightly freaked, had some brown cm this morning, but could very well be from BD'ing... I found baby on doppler but I just couldn't seem to get a solid lock, I kept hearing echoes, but definitely heard it. called OB to ask what I should do, and they offered me a scan! talk about awesome!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Girlin - good news!! Lets hope it brings you your bfp!! xx

Lomelly you lucky devil getting another scan! I definitely wouldn't worry about the brown cm though hunny!
I had midwife today all good, she used her doppler pushed sooo hard and actually hurt :nope: xx

Anyone seen Camlet? I've been wondering where she's gone the last few days :shrug: xx


----------



## kategirl

I just keep trying to tell myself to stop think about getting pregnant because I know it will still take a while and I need to not stress about it while I'm waiting. I just wish I could convince myself of that! I almost feel like the hope that I might get pregnant again is the thing making me crazy - if I knew for sure that it would be another six months I think I'd be able to handle it better.


----------



## Kelly9

Kate I often said the same thing especially after loosing our daughter, kept telling my friends if I just knew how many kids I'd have and their genders now i could relax and let life take me where it will but sadly it doesn't work that way. Just remember it takes a healthy couple on average 7 months to conceive you've still got lots of time.


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly - Yeah I feel strongly like it's a boy too, will be happy either way :D xx
> 
> Mrskg - thats a lovely song, thanks for sharing :) xx
> 
> Kelly - I hope you get your BFP for team pink soon hunny :hugs: xx
> 
> Kate - I started feeling reallly pessimistic as I kept getting pregnant and having more MC's. Now this one has come so far I feel like it was all worth it.
> You'll get there soon hunny :flow: xx
> 
> Sam - I used to want a girl, but since reading on here and hearing boys are easier, are more loving and love mummy cuddles I really want a boy. I;ve sort of grown to the idea this LO is a boy, but my head is starting to say girl so if I'm told its a girl I'll be pleased but utterly shocked!! xx
> 
> Stephanie - bless, maybe you going on your own can give you the opportunity to concentrate on it more anyway!! I love being organised too lol, I don't see much point in a birth plan to be honest as I know how unreliable the birth is and how much it changes around the situation! I hope it all goes well for you though! You'll have to share things you wrote down! I've got my midwife tomorrow :) xx

xxxjessxxx - Yea i think it will make me concentrate more, the more i think of it the more im looking forward to it. Yea i can post what i write lol, like a mini baby and bump antenatal class :flower: I dont have a birth plan. Actually come to think of it, my midwife has never asked me about it :wacko: mind you shes a bit poo. How did your midwife appointment go? only 27 days until you know what your little baby will be!!:) xxx


----------



## kategirl

Kelly9 said:


> Kate I often said the same thing especially after loosing our daughter, kept telling my friends if I just knew how many kids I'd have and their genders now i could relax and let life take me where it will but sadly it doesn't work that way. Just remember it takes a healthy couple on average 7 months to conceive you've still got lots of time.

I actually kind of wish the opposite... I wish I knew for sure that it would be another 6+ months. I hate knowing that this month COULD be the one and then finding out it isn't. I know in ny heart that I won't be able to get pregnant until next winter or spring, but the hope that it could be sooner is what's making me crazy. It took my mom two years to have me, and she said that after a while she stopped really worrying about it and it didn't bother her so much because she knew there was such a small likelihood that it would happen. I know it doesn't work that way, but I wish I could trick myself into thinking it did.

And I had always seen the average was 4-5, so good (well, kind of good) to know it's actually longer. Maybe that will help me forget the 25% chance a month statistic (25% is enough to make me think it could happen any month, but I know in my head that it won't).


----------



## samj732

Kate, there is a 20% chance a month that you'll get pregnant, but there is also a 25% chance that you will MC in the first 4 weeks, so I think the 7 month statistic comes from getting your forever BFP. Please try ANYTHING to keep your mind off it a tish, it took me 6 months after my loss to get my BFP and until I stopped freaking out about it it never came.


----------



## kategirl

I'm trying. I feel like this month I'm not really stressing about it, I'm just sad. I'm going through all the TTC motions, but I know it won't do any good, and I know that at the end of the month I'll just end up disappointed again. Anyway, I'll stop blabbering now. I'll try to stay away until I can either get more positive or more committed to knowing it won't happen for a long time (or at least stop my non-stop complaining, lol).


----------



## samj732

Aww no, you need to express yourself or else you'll feel even worse and that won't be good either! It's just so important to try and relax, and just let nature take it's course. It will happen, it may be sooner or it may be later but you will get your BFP!


----------



## Sweetz33

ttcbabyisom said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Would love to join. My due date was June 15th, 2012. I lost my angel at 8wks.
> 
> WELCOME to this thread Sweetz! I think we've already talked about this but i don't remember. My due date was June 15th as well. Our stories are nearly identical...well stat-wise anyway. We're all here for you! You're a little further along than i am on the DPO timeline so GOOD LUCK and FX'd for you! I'm at 1DPO today or tomorrow. I'm not sure yet.Click to expand...

It helps knowing someone was in the exact position you were around the same time...it makes it seem clearer that someone understands. Weird I know. Been relaxing bc having af like cramps but a week too early (af not due until the 7th) have been told this is a good sign...but not feeling very optimistic.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Would love to join. My due date was June 15th, 2012. I lost my angel at 8wks.
> 
> WELCOME to this thread Sweetz! I think we've already talked about this but i don't remember. My due date was June 15th as well. Our stories are nearly identical...well stat-wise anyway. We're all here for you! You're a little further along than i am on the DPO timeline so GOOD LUCK and FX'd for you! I'm at 1DPO today or tomorrow. I'm not sure yet.Click to expand...
> 
> It helps knowing someone was in the exact position you were around the same time...it makes it seem clearer that someone understands. Weird I know. Been relaxing bc having af like cramps but a week too early (af not due until the 7th) have been told this is a good sign...but not feeling very optimistic.Click to expand...

I for sure understand. I've heard that's a good sign too to be having AF like cramps at this stage. Hopefully it's a good sign and you get your :bfp: soon!!!


----------



## girlinyork

I am so hormonal. Keep shouting at oh and then bursting into tears for no apparent reason. He's getting me a calming hot choccie now lol


----------



## Sweetz33

ttcbabyisom said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Would love to join. My due date was June 15th, 2012. I lost my angel at 8wks.
> 
> WELCOME to this thread Sweetz! I think we've already talked about this but i don't remember. My due date was June 15th as well. Our stories are nearly identical...well stat-wise anyway. We're all here for you! You're a little further along than i am on the DPO timeline so GOOD LUCK and FX'd for you! I'm at 1DPO today or tomorrow. I'm not sure yet.Click to expand...
> 
> It helps knowing someone was in the exact position you were around the same time...it makes it seem clearer that someone understands. Weird I know. Been relaxing bc having af like cramps but a week too early (af not due until the 7th) have been told this is a good sign...but not feeling very optimistic.Click to expand...
> 
> I for sure understand. I've heard that's a good sign too to be having AF like cramps at this stage. Hopefully it's a good sign and you get your :bfp: soon!!!Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## kategirl

Feeling a bit better tonight. I think I'm getting more comfortable that it's going to be a long time before we get our second chance. But that's good, I need to get used to the idea so that I can relax and stop getting my hopes up every month.

Now for an actual question: last month I did OPKs with FMU, which I then found out was a no-no (maybe the cause of my full week of positives?). I know that between 10 am and 2 pm is the best for testing, but I'm at work from about 6:30 am - 5:30 pm by the time I get home. Should testing as soon as I get home still be close enough?


----------



## nesSAH

I'm late, but can I join?
I MC at 11 weeks and would have been due October 20/2012.
MC happened exactly 1 week before my NT Scan :(


----------



## ILuvBabies200

nesSAH said:


> I'm late, but can I join?
> I MC at 11 weeks and would have been due October 20/2012.
> MC happened exactly 1 week before my NT Scan :(

So sorry hon! This really sucks! Nobody should have to deal with a loss. I'm on track for losing every other baby.


----------



## girlinyork

nesSAH said:


> I'm late, but can I join?
> I MC at 11 weeks and would have been due October 20/2012.
> MC happened exactly 1 week before my NT Scan :(

:hugs: so sorry for your loss. We'll look after you in here :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> Feeling a bit better tonight. I think I'm getting more comfortable that it's going to be a long time before we get our second chance. But that's good, I need to get used to the idea so that I can relax and stop getting my hopes up every month.
> 
> Now for an actual question: last month I did OPKs with FMU, which I then found out was a no-no (maybe the cause of my full week of positives?). I know that between 10 am and 2 pm is the best for testing, but I'm at work from about 6:30 am - 5:30 pm by the time I get home. Should testing as soon as I get home still be close enough?

Oh yes, i think you're fine. I read in my fertility book that the best time to do OPK is between 10 a.m. and 8 p.m. so you would be fine with that timeframe.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

nesSAH said:


> I'm late, but can I join?
> I MC at 11 weeks and would have been due October 20/2012.
> MC happened exactly 1 week before my NT Scan :(

NEVER too late to join.  So sorry for your loss. Are you currently trying again? What's an NT scan?


----------



## kategirl

nesSAH said:


> I'm late, but can I join?
> I MC at 11 weeks and would have been due October 20/2012.
> MC happened exactly 1 week before my NT Scan :(

I'm so sorry. :hugs: Our dates are very close, I would have been due Oct 26, though I lost mine much earlier. Welcome to the thread, there's a great supportive group of girls on here.


----------



## kategirl

I think I'm more okay with not getting pregnant again soon. I feel like I'm just kind of getting resigned to the fact, which is good since it will stress me out less.

My chart is looking a little funky, my temp keeps rising. I hope of flattens out soon! OPKs stat today. I shouldn't O until next Thursday, but they come in a 20 pack that has to be used within 30 days so I might as well. I hope afternoons work out for me better this month, that full week of positives was really annoying! :)

Here's an odd question: My boobs seem really different since the MC. They have gotten really huge before AF each month (they get as big as they got after my BFP, probably almost a cup size, which they never did before) and this past month they had the same stabby pains in them that they did when I was pregnant (they started before AF and I'm still getting them a bit today). Has anyone else had these types of changes? It seems odd that only a couple weeks of pregnancy could do that, especially since my HCG was already down to 24 by the time I MC'd at 5w6d (so I'm guessing my levels never got very high).


----------



## girlinyork

I've vomited through every AF since the MC. They do horrible things to your body


----------



## samj732

My boobs started hurting from O day to AF after my MC. Not sure that they grew though.

Are you using the Answer brand ovulation kit?


----------



## kategirl

samj732 said:


> Are you using the Answer brand ovulation kit?

I'm using the cheapy Target brand ones.


----------



## Sweetz33

Just woke up from a 3 hour nap and ready for another haha!:winkwink:

Backache still there. Ate almost half a bag of Lays potato chips...family size :wacko: yeah...don't know how to explain that one to DH lol. Having sweet, almost fruit smelling cm...what's up with that? Did notice 2 tiny spots on britches, but nothing when I wipe. I hope this is all promising...but still expecting the :witch: 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - yaaay a mini BnB antenatal class sounds good :happydance:
I know - it'll be 25 tomorrow :D Tomorrows a busy day actually, me and OH are sitting at the polling places where people go and vote for all the councillers etc, then we're babysitting later that evening. Bring on the weekend where I can have a lazy one!
ANyting planned this weekend?
My midwife thing went ok, she used her doppler and pushed really hard :( And when OH said we had a doppler she made a really sly remark :nope: xxx

Welcome NesSAH - Im sorry for your loss hunny, I hope you keep strong and get your BFP soon!! xx

All you ladies sound like you've got promising symptoms!! xx


----------



## girlinyork

I had an evap sort of thing today. My boobs are sooooo sore and I've gone right off tea. Root for me people. I need my spirits keeping up


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sounds hopeful girlin!! Hope this is it for you!
And you sure its an evap thing? They all have to start from somewhere! xx


----------



## girlinyork

You can have a look for yourself :) I am sooo emotional! I'm sitting here crying at another woman's post on the forum. It just hit a soft spot and now I'm weeping like a loon. I need cake and hot chocolate
 



Attached Files:







RIMG0016.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## xxxjessxxx

That looks soooo promising. My tests at first we're always very faint (type that you only see in a certain light and angle) up until 14dpo where they suddenly got darker.
I have all f'xd for you that its the start of something :flow:


----------



## lomelly

girlin that doesn't look like an evap, that looks like a faint, I could see the second line. those internet cheapies aren't very good for picking it up early.. maybe try a FRER in a day or two??

jess, ouch!!! hate it when they press hard, at my ultrasound today she was pressing so hard! you'd think they'd know they have to be careful more :shrug: she decided she wanted to do some anatomy measurements today so it was a long scan.. but I wasn't going to complain. she was very nice and gave me some pictures :) hope you get a nice relaxing weekend

sweetz, sounds promising! FX'd!

it's never too late, nessah :flower: I hope your wait is a short one. there's so many nice ladies in here!


----------



## girlinyork

I hope it's the start of a BFP. I did a frer after that with like 4th urine of the day but my wee was so dilute. It was negative but I'm hoping that's because my wee was so dilute


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I'm not seeing it but hope you get a second line this cycle!!! :)


----------



## Kmae

Girlinyork, I can see it! I hope is is the start to your BFP! It looks very promising indeed!


----------



## Kmae

Sweetz33 said:


> Just woke up from a 3 hour nap and ready for another haha!:winkwink:
> 
> Backache still there. Ate almost half a bag of Lays potato chips...family size :wacko: yeah...don't know how to explain that one to DH lol. Having sweet, almost fruit smelling cm...what's up with that? Did notice 2 tiny spots on britches, but nothing when I wipe. I hope this is all promising...but still expecting the :witch:
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?

AF symptoms and pg symptoms are so similar. I wish there was a difference! Got my f'xed for you! I'm in no-mans land just waiting to ov.


----------



## kategirl

Fx girlinyork!


----------



## Kelly9

girlin I hope it turns into a nice pink line for you, I don't think I saw it sorry computer monitors are hard on the eyes. 

Ok ladies I'm debating whether I want to test super early like at 8dpo instead of 10dpo... my brain is saying no cause last time I did test at 8dpo there was a line but it was so faint I couldn't be sure till 9dpo and it was frustrating but I just wanna know. I figure if I wait till 10dpo I should get a line of some sorts on a frer. I want to be strong and wait but don't know if I can!!!! Ugh.


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly9 said:


> girlin I hope it turns into a nice pink line for you, I don't think I saw it sorry computer monitors are hard on the eyes.
> 
> Ok ladies I'm debating whether I want to test super early like at 8dpo instead of 10dpo... my brain is saying no cause last time I did test at 8dpo there was a line but it was so faint I couldn't be sure till 9dpo and it was frustrating but I just wanna know. I figure if I wait till 10dpo I should get a line of some sorts on a frer. I want to be strong and wait but don't know if I can!!!! Ugh.


If I gotta wait you do too! Lol! :winkwink:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kelly9 said:


> girlin i hope it turns into a nice pink line for you, i don't think i saw it sorry computer monitors are hard on the eyes.
> 
> Ok ladies i'm debating whether i want to test super early like at 8dpo instead of 10dpo... My brain is saying no cause last time i did test at 8dpo there was a line but it was so faint i couldn't be sure till 9dpo and it was frustrating but i just wanna know. I figure if i wait till 10dpo i should get a line of some sorts on a frer. I want to be strong and wait but don't know if i can!!!! Ugh.




sweetz33 said:


> kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> girlin i hope it turns into a nice pink line for you, i don't think i saw it sorry computer monitors are hard on the eyes.
> 
> Ok ladies i'm debating whether i want to test super early like at 8dpo instead of 10dpo... My brain is saying no cause last time i did test at 8dpo there was a line but it was so faint i couldn't be sure till 9dpo and it was frustrating but i just wanna know. I figure if i wait till 10dpo i should get a line of some sorts on a frer. I want to be strong and wait but don't know if i can!!!! Ugh.
> 
> 
> if i gotta wait you do too! Lol! :winkwink:Click to expand...

you both can do it!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Let me just say this...the TWW sucks!!! Blows really! Why can't the REST OF THE WORLD around us just stop and be on the wait too! Why is it just us women who have to wait and change everything in the meantime. For me, the day or day after i know i ovulated, i stop drinking my wine, cut my coffee/caffeine in half and whatever else is unhealthy, i stop doing. It's my way of cleansing myself and getting my body ready for baby if that is the case. Why can't the men in our lives DO THE SAME RIGHT ALONG WITH US? Ugh...so frustrating. NOTHING has to change for them. And WHY can't they drink and have their fun DURING our "fun week"...the two weeks starting with our period up until fertile time and ovulation again...that would be the prime time to get out and have our fun again with our guys and friends but NO, sometimes you don't get contacted at all during that period and then here comes the wait period again, and they come out of the woodwork. Sorry for the rant. I'm just severely annoyed tonight and i'm only on 2/3DPO. Geesh.


----------



## Kelly9

^ I guess I've never really thought of it that way. I don't drink alcohol like ever, I don't stay out late and the only form of caffeine I really get is from my occasional iced caps. I guess the things I miss during the tww or pregnancy are: Hot tubs and sushi so nothing to big. I did stop drinking my iced caps altogether 3 days before embryo transfer and I do miss them very much but I'm only not drinking them till I find out if it's worked. If I am pg then I'll just order a smaller size and drink them less often even though they're way below the recommended intake of caffeine. 

Sorry the tww is so hard for you already. If I could have one thing it would just be to know right away! 

Sweetz, you're further into your tww then I am so if you tested sat it would likely be accurate where as with me I'd be 8dpo and it may or may not show anything. I hope i can wait cause I really don't want to see a bfn after everything we've been through the last couple of months.


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly9 said:


> ^ I guess I've never really thought of it that way. I don't drink alcohol like ever, I don't stay out late and the only form of caffeine I really get is from my occasional iced caps. I guess the things I miss during the tww or pregnancy are: Hot tubs and sushi so nothing to big. I did stop drinking my iced caps altogether 3 days before embryo transfer and I do miss them very much but I'm only not drinking them till I find out if it's worked. If I am pg then I'll just order a smaller size and drink them less often even though they're way below the recommended intake of caffeine.
> 
> Sorry the tww is so hard for you already. If I could have one thing it would just be to know right away!
> 
> Sweetz, you're further into your tww then I am so if you tested sat it would likely be accurate where as with me I'd be 8dpo and it may or may not show anything. I hope i can wait cause I really don't want to see a bfn after everything we've been through the last couple of months.

You are in my prayers...here's to us both getting our :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

^ agreed!


----------



## kategirl

Fx crossed for both of you ladies! :)

I am really not a drinker, but I have never wanted to drink more than I have while trying to get pregnant, lol. I do like my occasional wine, and I've missed being able to have it whenever. I've tried to only have it while AF is actually hear, and then only a drink or two.

I haven't been thinking too much about babies today, but I realized tonight that I feel pregnant. My boobs still hurt (not sore, more like stabbing pains), I've been bloated and heartburny, I keep getting headaches, my stomach's been a little off, and I just feel generally run down. Too bad that I haven't even ovulated so I know it's not symptoms, lol! :rofl:


----------



## samj732

girlin, I just wanted to let you know that I also got what I thought was evap at 8 dpo. I tested the next day (that night, the next day, for 5 days after that :rofl:) and got positives. That doesn't look like an evap to me either, it looks like a faint positive. Also, your temp went up today and looks very promising. I don't want to say it because I don't want to jinx you... 

Actually, I'm pretty sure I came in here and complained about that evap. I tested again that night after work and got a pink line. My IC's were actually better at picking it up then my FRER.


----------



## girlinyork

My IC today has gotten a darker line but my superdrug test is stark white. I despair


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How frustrating. Do you have any more tests?


----------



## girlinyork

yeah but I'm not going to use them til two days from now when I'll be two days late. The IC line is really obvious but my camera is blurring it! Argh! It's thick with colour and everything


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well that sounds promising. I have known other people to get evaps on those things but I've never seen one and I must have used hundreds of the bloody things. The lines can be hard to see on the Superdrug tests because of the window casting a shadow. Have you taken it to the brightest window in the house (although it's a very dull day here in Yorkshire isn't it?) and tilted it in every possible direction? Don't forget my post a week last Saturday claiming I had a definite bfn on a Superdrug? That was my bfp.


----------



## girlinyork

Yeah, it's on the windowsill now and definitely negative. But my IC really looks positive. It's got two purple lines D:


----------



## Mrskg

9dpo for bfn slight evap for me 2 girli hope they turn into a bfp's xxx


----------



## Islander

ooooh....exciting!fingers crossed ladies!!!


----------



## Mrskg

heres my evap or hopefully start of my bfp xx
 



Attached Files:







may bnb 001.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## girlinyork

Nice line Mrskg. Hope that is the start of your BFP. I manage to photograph my line but the picture quality sucks and it looks less visible than yesterday's when IRL it's MORE visible


----------



## girlinyork

https://i45.tinypic.com/qsrul1.jpg

It's so much clearer in real life :dohh:


----------



## Mrskg

oh looking good girli x glad you can see mine to beginning to think i have a bad case of line eye x mine better irl too i have to put it to lowest res on camera or too big to upload :wacko:


----------



## girlinyork

It's darker than yesterday's. Yesterday's was a real squinter and today's is so easily seen. These just CAN'T be evaps


----------



## Mrskg

got everything crossed for you girli xxxx


----------



## girlinyork

And they appeared within the time limit. Sorry if I'm jabbering but I'm a bit desperate lol


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - yaaay a mini BnB antenatal class sounds good :happydance:
> I know - it'll be 25 tomorrow :D Tomorrows a busy day actually, me and OH are sitting at the polling places where people go and vote for all the councillers etc, then we're babysitting later that evening. Bring on the weekend where I can have a lazy one!
> ANyting planned this weekend?
> My midwife thing went ok, she used her doppler and pushed really hard :( And when OH said we had a doppler she made a really sly remark :nope: xxx
> 
> Welcome NesSAH - Im sorry for your loss hunny, I hope you keep strong and get your BFP soon!! xx
> 
> All you ladies sound like you've got promising symptoms!! xx

xxx jess xxx - Aw i have never baby sat before, come to think of i have never held a newborn baby or a baby :dohh: Silly midwife, my midwife is rubbish, she doesn't talk, all she says is yes and no. Sometimes i feel like i know more then her. Iv had a bad couple of days where on tuesday i fainted. :wacko: been really light headed, i feel alot better now but i know for sure when i see my midwife next week, she will be like... " thats fine" lol. When i found out i was anemic i even asked my midwife for a blood test because i knew i wasnt right. 

Nopy nothing planned, a boring weekend for me, you got anything planned?xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Did another IC with smu and another line appeared within a minute. Seriously, what are the chances of three nasty coloured evaps in a row? Can I count this as my BFP yet? LOL


----------



## kategirl

Ooooooo, so many exciting "evap' lines, I hope they turn into BFPs!


----------



## girlinyork

I'm counting them as BFPs :) My SIL looked at them and says they're clearer than the photos and looked just like hers at 15dpo (she's 35 weeks now)

So I'm now cautiously PAL


----------



## Islander

YAY girlin!!!!!


----------



## girlinyork

I'll breathe out when AF is officially late :)


----------



## kategirl

Yay!


----------



## Islander

sooooo exciting!!!!and so pleased for you...fingers crossed we'll have some more bfps soon!


----------



## kategirl

So exciting to see some more BFPs! I hope we can get even more this month! :)

I woke up and seem to be getting a cold. :( I hope it doesn't put too much of a damper on our weekend anniversary plans or our baby-making plans.

I also had something odd happen yesterday. An old friend from high school (who has always claimed that she's psychic) messaged me and asked if we were trying for a baby because she sensed that we were and were having trouble. She said she thought we would be able to get pregnant in 2013. I have no idea what prompted the message since there's no way she would have found out we were trying, and I don't really believe in stuff like that, but it was kind of weird/disappointing.


----------



## girlinyork

Maybe she saw 2013 being a birth instead of a bfp. I hope so anyway


----------



## kategirl

Maybe? I don't know, it's just kind of odd since I haven't talked to her in about 10 years (except seeing Facebook statuses, lol). I don't really believe in predictions like that, but it was so out of the blue that I feel like maybe it might actually be true? I really hope it's not and it's sooner than that - I have been guessing late fall/early winter.

Anyway, I'll keep on trying. Maybe someday some of your guy's luck will rub off on me! :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Well #1 I really don't believe in that stuff...I'm a skeptic...but if you think about it...if you get your :bfp: now you will still be pregnant in 2013 :)


----------



## girlinyork

I spoke to like three psychics and they were all wrong despite getting other facts right. Maybe you posted something which sort of hinted at the TTC thing and she subconsciously picked up on it


----------



## kategirl

No, I don't think I've even posted a status since we started TTC (I rarely post on Facebook since my husband is always signed into his account, and that girl isn't even friends with my husband, nor has he posted anything about that). Very odd.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly great to hear all was ok - fancy sharing the pics??

Kelly - I agree. Waiting will do less stress to your head than seeing a faint line and having to wait longer!

Girlin - Congrats Girlin!!! Woohoo H&H 9 months!! 

Mrskg - I see that too, looks like the start of a bfp :D 

Stephanie - Oh my! Really?? Does that make you nervous abut holding your LO??
Im quite lucky in that sense I've baby sat lots of children form 5mnths - 14yrs old lol, and pretty much did everything for my little sister (on my dads side) then I always did quite a lot with my other sister too. Also did Childcare at college and worked in a few nurseries so I feel comfortable with LO's.
That's terrible about your midwife!! Sorry to hear you fainted! I've never fainted, had you fainted before you got pregnant?
Nope lazing about. Going in the attic to look at a moses basket lol, my mum kept the one that my two brothers, me and my sister used and she said I should look at it and see if I want it. Nothing else apart from that :D 

Kategirl - that's strange!! Lets hope she's right about you getting pregnant but wrong about the year and meant 2012 ;)


----------



## girlinyork

Eek, third IC of the day has a line. I feel like a fraud saying I'm pregnant though. I need a missing witch before I'll believe it


----------



## xxxjessxxx

have faith in your little bean! It 's impossible to have allll of those evaps!! And your SIL also agrees on the bfp! Hows your OH feeling? xx


----------



## girlinyork

He's remarkable calm. He says he's taking one day at a time starting with if/when AF is late. I really, really, really, really, hope this is my rainbow


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Naww sweety. You've got your rainbow I'll keep everything crossed that it sticks :)


----------



## samj732

Yay congrats girlin! I could have told you yesterday you were :happydance:

Mrskg, I see a line too. I think it's the start of your BFP too! Dang, two in one day! We are on fire!


----------



## girlinyork

This is a lucky thread :D


----------



## kategirl

Shhhhhh, don't jinx it, there's a bunch of us still waiting, lol. :)

I've modified my goal; I'm just hoping for my BFP by the end of the year, not by my would have been due date. That's when my GYN said we could start looking at testing (either if I don't have another BFP or if I lose another one). Hopefully it won't have to come to that!


----------



## Mrskg

woohoo girli delighted for you xx

kate im a believer thats a lovely message xxx

stephanie i never saw your post about fainting just jess' reply but i used to faint with my 2nd dd it can be because of blood pressure or low blood sugar when you feel it coming on get your head down asap xxx

thanks girls someone just done a tweak for me an def something there am i right in thinkin if there was nothing it wouldnt show in a tweak??? not counting my chickens yet an dont feel pregnant but next few days will tell xxx


----------



## Sweetz33

Fx'd for all of us waiting for our :bfp:


----------



## Srbjbex

Congratulations girlinyork!! So pleased for you! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Godblessme

Hi guys! Id love to join!! My due date was May 23, 2012 But God had diferent plans for me and I lost the baby in October.. For me to get a positive before my due date would be a Miracle but since my God is in the Miracle business I wouldnt be surprised. I pray that all who are waiting get sticky beans SOON!! (Im on CD 6).


----------



## Islander

Hi Godbless  so sorry for your loss but this is a lovely place. I would have been due on monday but I had my loss in october too :-( im now 15 weeks tho so it can be done  fingers cropped for you! Mrskg-i saw it too  sending you love, prayers and loads of baby dust! Good luck everyone. :-D


----------



## samj732

I just got back from the dentist and my dental assistant is due May 31st... my due date. How strange to think I should be that pregnant right now! I probably would have been crying if I didn't have a little blueberry in my tummy right now. 

Also, I clearly wrote on my form that I was pregnant and expecting 12-20-12, and they still tried to give me x-rays. I said, "Is it safe for me to get x-rays?" She looked at me funny and I said "Well, I'm 7 weeks pregnant?" No x-rays for me :)


----------



## Godblessme

Thanks Islander!! Im praying and hoping that I get a sticky bean this month!! My cycles have been all over the place and I only had 2 cycles after the miscarriage and this being my third. They actually had to give me medication to jumpsart my cycles again! Im hoping this is the last cycle for 9 months..lol. Congrats on your sticky bean!! I cant wait to be there!


----------



## girlinyork

Godblessme, welcome :hugs:

I just had the MIL over and she took one look at me and "Oh my god, you're not are you? I knew you were a week ago when you were looking at shoes." She knew with the last pregnancy long before I did so that encouraging :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Let me just say this...the TWW sucks!!! Blows really! Why can't the REST OF THE WORLD around us just stop and be on the wait too! Why is it just us women who have to wait and change everything in the meantime. For me, the day or day after i know i ovulated, i stop drinking my wine, cut my coffee/caffeine in half and whatever else is unhealthy, i stop doing. It's my way of cleansing myself and getting my body ready for baby if that is the case. Why can't the men in our lives DO THE SAME RIGHT ALONG WITH US? Ugh...so frustrating. NOTHING has to change for them. And WHY can't they drink and have their fun DURING our "fun week"...the two weeks starting with our period up until fertile time and ovulation again...that would be the prime time to get out and have our fun again with our guys and friends but NO, sometimes you don't get contacted at all during that period and then here comes the wait period again, and they come out of the woodwork. Sorry for the rant. I'm just severely annoyed tonight and i'm only on 2/3DPO. Geesh.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So hoping you two have your BFP!!!!!!

My head is in a whirlwind today.... I just want things back the way they were and I know that isn't happening. I have changes to make and that give me anxiety.


----------



## kategirl

I don't know why, but I know I'm out this month. Something does not seem right; my boobs still have these stabbing pains and my temp is off and I'm getting slight lines on ny OPK way before I should O, and in general I'm just not feeling it. I think we'll just take it easy this month and really start again next month. It will probably be good for is to not take this cycle too seriously anyway. :)


----------



## kategirl

ILuvBabies200 said:


> My head is in a whirlwind today.... I just want things back the way they were and I know that isn't happening. I have changes to make and that give me anxiety.

:hugs: I often feel that way too.


----------



## Godblessme

I know this probaby a stupid question but when and how do you use the OPk's?? Ive never used one


----------



## Kelly9

mrskg thats a pink line on my screen, how many dpo are you? Looks like my 8dpo-9dpo test last time. 

Girlin congrats! Here's to the witch definitely not showing up. 

I'm still waiting to start the poas parade.


----------



## girlinyork

Godblessme said:


> I know this probaby a stupid question but when and how do you use the OPk's?? Ive never used one

Start using them a few days before you normally ovulate. Only when the line is as dark or darker is the test a positive and when it's a positive it means you're fertile and going to ovulate in 12-36 hours :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> ^ I guess I've never really thought of it that way. I don't drink alcohol like ever, I don't stay out late and the only form of caffeine I really get is from my occasional iced caps. I guess the things I miss during the tww or pregnancy are: Hot tubs and sushi so nothing to big. I did stop drinking my iced caps altogether 3 days before embryo transfer and I do miss them very much but I'm only not drinking them till I find out if it's worked. If I am pg then I'll just order a smaller size and drink them less often even though they're way below the recommended intake of caffeine.
> 
> Sorry the tww is so hard for you already. If I could have one thing it would just be to know right away!
> 
> Sweetz, you're further into your tww then I am so if you tested sat it would likely be accurate where as with me I'd be 8dpo and it may or may not show anything. I hope i can wait cause I really don't want to see a bfn after everything we've been through the last couple of months.

I'm not an alcoholic or anything, but i do love my wine and a beer occassionally. We are a young couple with a lot of young couple neighbors that all like to party from time to time. We have a good time. So it's just hard when i'm in the 2ww and everyone else is still partying and having fun and i'm standing still. Yes, I choose to do this because i don't want to take any chances. it just sucks sometimes. i drink coffee every single day. I love my coffee. I usually only drink a big cup in the morning but sometimes a cup in the afternoon so that's hard for me to give up. Decaf just isn't the same! And yes, i LOVE my sushi too. i gorge myself on it once AF hits me. Apparently it's comfort food. He, he...oh well, thanks though. I'm sure i'll get through it just fine, just needed to vent last night. Thanks for listening.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mrskg - I really do think it's your bfp hunny :thumbup: have you tested again?? :D xx

Welcome Godblessme, Im sorry for your loss hunny. Hope you get nice and settled here :flower: xx

Ttcbaby - I know it's frustrating hunny, but believe me - it is soooo worth it!!
I actually really relaxed and slacked my bfp cycle. I usually watch what I eat, drink etc. But my bfp cycle had soo many takeaways, drank as much tea as I wanted lol. You'll have your bfp soon sweety :flow: xx

ILuvBabies - Hope everything is going ok hunny, sending hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> And they appeared within the time limit. Sorry if I'm jabbering but I'm a bit desperate lol

Oh i pray that it's truly a BFP!!! You're allowed to jabber. I would be!


----------



## Camlet

hi everyone sorry its been so long since I last posted we have been very busy lately with lots of appointments ect.. I think ive finally managed to catch up with all the posts ive missed now! Theres clearly been a lot going on since I last looked in here though so..

Congratualtions Girlinyork im sure you must be getting bfps with that many 'evaps' lol I hope you have a h&h 9 months!! :)

Mrskg I can definitely see something on that test! Its looking very bfp to me!! :) When to you plan on retesting? (sorry if you've already said & ive missed it lol)

Good luck to all you ladies waiting to test! Looks like this as turned out to be a very lucky month so hoping to see even more bfps very soon! :)

well I dont really have much to say about me exept ive finally reached the 2nd trimister :happydance: & I finally felt my 1st big kick last night :happydance: I did say I would post my scan pic up after my 13 week scan ages ago but for some reason my laptop does not want to cooperate & ive been trying for over 30 mins to get it to work but it just keeps coming up with error everytime I try :( im so rubbish with computers I have no idea what im doing! :shrug: lol!! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh do you ever use photobucket.com? They can be uploaded onto there :)
Good to see you back :thumbup:
Yaaaay for second trimester and woohoo for the big kick!!
I've been feeling baby kick, especially today and now, it's wriggling around and feels soo weird! xx


----------



## girlinyork

Yay, hello Camlet :)

I'm feeling all crampy and I'm afraid AF might be coming. Think it's normal?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Godblessme said:


> I know this probaby a stupid question but when and how do you use the OPk's?? Ive never used one

i started mine about 4 or 5 days before my estimated OV date. Got negatives up until the day before OV and then it was a positivel. It's good to start them early so you don't miss it and make sure you're BD'ing it all or most of those days anyway. Good luck!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Girlin - with this bfp cycle, I had hot belly feeling like I was going to bleed for aaages, very crampy and it worried the life out of me!! It's completely normal. Will you be seeing Dr's? Perhaps see if they will check your progesterone levels etc :) xx


----------



## girlinyork

I don't have time to see my GP. I am going away for a week to see my family in Plymouth. Enough to drive me crazy lol


----------



## Camlet

Jess no ive never used it but im very tempted to sign up to it now! lol I will probably join it tomorrow so i can attempt to upload it tomorrow now as OH will be home from work soon & im soo tired right now!! aww its such a stange but amazing feeling isnt it! I really cant wait until OH can feel the kicks & im feeling them all the time! :)

girlinyork yes cramps are very normal in early pregnancy! Ive had strong cramps since before I even found out. It was one of the things that made me suspect I was pregnant! I still get them every now & again now but they are more if i stand up suddenly or to quickly now where as before they where more of a constant ache! As long as they arent sevear or there isnt any blood then im sure should be fine! :) xx


----------



## girlinyork

I didn't get cramps until like week 5 of my last pregnancy but then again, the baby was undersized anyways. AF officially due tomorrow. I'm going to lock all the doors to make sure she won't come in


----------



## Sweetz33

girlinyork said:


> I didn't get cramps until like week 5 of my last pregnancy but then again, the baby was undersized anyways. AF officially due tomorrow. I'm going to lock all the doors to make sure she won't come in

*hands you an extra deadbolt lock*

p.s. Im testing sooner then monday....I cant take it. I am getting the test tomorrow.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Girlin - bless, Im sure she won't come - you haven't even had your usual spotting which is good :happydance: xx

Camlet, look forward to seeing them!
Yes it's crazy, never thought i'd get to this stage. Been trying to think of names that have a strong meaning to relate how much this baby has kept moving on and been strong. You thought about names yet? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sweetz - ouou look forward to seeing your test results :D xx


----------



## Sweetz33

Cant take it anymore...I gotta know lol


----------



## Camlet

I really hope af stays away for you!! which im sure she will! Remember that every pregnancy is different though! This is a new pregnancy so try not to keep looking back & comparing as you'll drive yourself mad (like I did! lol) I know its easier said then done though but thats the best advise I think I was ever given & it really helped me get through the 1st trimister soo much! :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahhh bless, all this waiting we have to do is never fun :nope: lol


----------



## Sweetz33

xxxjessxxx said:


> Ahhh bless, all this waiting we have to do is never fun :nope: lol

not at all and my impatience has gotten the best of me haha


----------



## Camlet

Wow you ladies type so fast I cant keep up! :haha:

Good luck sweetz! I hope it a nice :bfp:

Jess I have an idea on a girls name but I really cant decide on a boys name at all! I just dont like ANY boys names atm! lol! If its a girl we are going to call her Sopia & her middle name will be Hope :) xx


----------



## Sweetz33

Camlet said:


> Wow you ladies type so fast I cant keep up! :haha:
> 
> Good luck sweetz! I hope it a nice :bfp:
> 
> Jess I have an idea on a girls name but I really cant decide on a boys name at all! I just dont like ANY boys names atm! lol! If its a girl we are going to call her Sopia & her middle name will be Hope :) xx

TY Camlet!:flower:

Boy names I have always liked are:

Asher
Kaleb
Xavier
Elisah

partial on the Xavier bc that is my DH name lol Our stepson's name is Nicolas but we call him Nico.


----------



## nesSAH

Thank you for the warm welcome *ILuvBabies200, ttcbabyisom, kategirl & girlinyork*
Here is wishing everyone bfps soon!!!

ps: need to catch up on reading the thread-- a lil' behind :)


----------



## Islander

Good luck sweets! Girlin-i so hope she stays away... Maybe push the sofa against the door too?tbh I dont think you need to worry


----------



## nesSAH

girlinyork said:


> Godblessme, welcome :hugs:
> 
> I just had the MIL over and she took one look at me and "Oh my god, you're not are you? I knew you were a week ago when you were looking at shoes." She knew with the last pregnancy long before I did so that encouraging :)

Wow! That's exciting!! Congrats on your rainbow beanie! Such beautiful and well deserved news! Praying for a healthy pregnancy, birth and baby for ya!

*xxxjessxxx*

Thanks for the welcome. Hope you had a good birthday....

WHat CD are you ladies on? I'm just about to wrap up first AF since MC...nasty, bloody, painful :cry: But thank God it's OVER!

*CD 6 today*!


----------



## girlinyork

My first af after the mc was a nightmare. And the second. I'm so sorry you've just been through that xx


----------



## nesSAH

*Sweetz33 & Mrskg.*... keep us posted.
Sending babydust your ways!!


----------



## Kmae

Girlinyork!!! Yay!!! Congrats-what great news!

Mrskg, it looks like you may also be getting a BFP! Keep us posted!


----------



## Sweetz33

I will most def keep all my BnB girls updated. :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

sweets you testing tomorrow then or saturday? I'm so jealous you can test already!

I'm going nuts over here wanting to but tomorrow will only be 7dpo. I need to make it to monday, going to try super hard but I want to know so bad. Plus been feeling a little more pessimistic today as not had any pressure or cramps since this morning. They reassure me and give me hope so here's to hoping for cramps tomorrow. I need little luck and love to stick and hold on tight. 

Work tomorrow and sat so hopefully I'll relax a little and keep my mind off it.

Oh one weird thing I have that started this afternoon is a weird pulling sensation on my belly just below the skin almost like a tingling numbing feeling in a straight line on my left side (it's not there all the time just randomly happens then goes away) that goes from the height of my hip to about the height of my belly button. I used to get these (a lot stronger) when pregnant with hannah but on my right side, it's all I've got to go on even though it's not in the uterine area. Anyone else have anything like this?


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly9 said:


> sweets you testing tomorrow then or saturday? I'm so jealous you can test already!
> 
> I'm going nuts over here wanting to but tomorrow will only be 7dpo. I need to make it to monday, going to try super hard but I want to know so bad. Plus been feeling a little more pessimistic today as not had any pressure or cramps since this morning. They reassure me and give me hope so here's to hoping for cramps tomorrow. I need little luck and love to stick and hold on tight.
> 
> Work tomorrow and sat so hopefully I'll relax a little and keep my mind off it.
> 
> Oh one weird thing I have that started this afternoon is a weird pulling sensation on my belly just below the skin almost like a tingling numbing feeling in a straight line on my left side (it's not there all the time just randomly happens then goes away) that goes from the height of my hip to about the height of my belly button. I used to get these (a lot stronger) when pregnant with hannah but on my right side, it's all I've got to go on even though it's not in the uterine area. Anyone else have anything like this?

Not sure...when is the best pee? Lol!

As for the weird sensations I get those all the time now.


----------



## Kelly9

I always get a darker line with smu when I test, so I'm going to do an ic first and if it looks like there is a line or could be I'll do a frer with smu on whatever day I end up testing. Still ping ponging back and forth on that one.


----------



## kategirl

Tomorrow my hubbie and I are going on a weekend trip for our anniversary (which is next Wednesday). We're going down to Chicago; we're planning on going to the Field Museum and the Shedd Aquarium and then the Cheesecake Factory for dinner. Hopefully it will be fun and relaxing! At the moment I'm really not all that excited/anxious/hopeful for this cycle (I'm just sort of mellow), but I'm sure that will change after O, lol.

I hope we get some more positives on this thread over the weekend!!! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

nesSAH said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome *ILuvBabies200, ttcbabyisom, kategirl & girlinyork*
> Here is wishing everyone bfps soon!!!
> 
> ps: need to catch up on reading the thread-- a lil' behind :)

This thread goes super fast!!! :coffee:


----------



## girlinyork

My ics are no darker and my frer line was a complete joke. I have no faith at the moment :( af is due today so we'll see if she gets me -sigh-


----------



## Camlet

:hugs: when I got my bfp the 1st test was darker then the one I took the next day! so hopefully it's the same for you! I was told a lines a line! Oh & my frer always came back negative for ages so I really don't trust them anymore! I really hope af stays away & this is your rainbow! :hugs: xx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly great to hear all was ok - fancy sharing the pics??
> 
> Kelly - I agree. Waiting will do less stress to your head than seeing a faint line and having to wait longer!
> 
> Girlin - Congrats Girlin!!! Woohoo H&H 9 months!!
> 
> Mrskg - I see that too, looks like the start of a bfp :D
> 
> Stephanie - Oh my! Really?? Does that make you nervous abut holding your LO??
> Im quite lucky in that sense I've baby sat lots of children form 5mnths - 14yrs old lol, and pretty much did everything for my little sister (on my dads side) then I always did quite a lot with my other sister too. Also did Childcare at college and worked in a few nurseries so I feel comfortable with LO's.
> That's terrible about your midwife!! Sorry to hear you fainted! I've never fainted, had you fainted before you got pregnant?
> Nope lazing about. Going in the attic to look at a moses basket lol, my mum kept the one that my two brothers, me and my sister used and she said I should look at it and see if I want it. Nothing else apart from that :D
> 
> Kategirl - that's strange!! Lets hope she's right about you getting pregnant but wrong about the year and meant 2012 ;)

xxx jess xxx - OMG, you have alot of experience with little ones then dont you lol. It does make me a bit nervous but im hoping when the time comes i will just know what to do naturally. 
No i have never fainted before, feel alot better today though which is good, i just make sure im snacking and drinking and getting good rest which is starting to become a pain now tbh. 
Aw thats sweet of your mom, my mom has still got my christening dress from when i was christened. she wont let me go anywhere near it lol. xxx

Mrskg - Thank you :hugs: I know fainting is common in pregnancy but it really does suck when your walking round a busy high street. :dohh: xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha yes this thread the past few days has shot up!!

Can't even remember what I needed to write now :dohh:

Camlet, I love your girls name choice!! Maybe your having a girl because your so stuck on boys names!!
I love Enolah (ee-no-luh) for a girl. For a boy I love Maddox but OH hates it. We both like Nolan though xx


----------



## girlinyork

Right, back from the GP. She looked at my ICs and said that yes - they were positive. And she often got women coming in with faint results around the time AF is due. She gave me some figures to explain why there probably wasn't much HcG in my urine and why some tests detect it and others don't. She said in a week, my HcG will be high enough to give a blaring positive and to stop testing til then (eek!)

She also wasn't concerned that my FMU produced no line today while my SMU did. She just said I'm probably so early that there's not a lot in my urine


----------



## xxxjessxxx

My laptops messing up - It's not showing other peoples responses until now :nope:

Stephanie - yeah I have I guess lol. Didn't end up babysitting last night in the end, as drama broke loose and we came home.
Bless, I hope I don't end up fainting lol. How many days until your classes now? sorry my mind is so rubbish today :nope: xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Girlin - that is great news!!!!! Does this make you excited?? xx


----------



## girlinyork

No :( 

Even though I've had those lines and AF is late I don't feel pregnant at all. I simply don't believe I am because I just don't feel it. Even though I'm exhausted and was woken by my sore boobs :/


----------



## ttcbabyisom

My fertility chart does not seem very promising to me. This is, however, the first month of charting so not sure what to compare it to but my DPO temps are barely above the coverline. That's not right, is it? I want to blame it on the cheapie BBT i bought from CVS. I don't know. Just feeling super anxious about it. Plus it's strange, yesterday i took it like usual (immediately upon wakening before talking or anything) and it said 97.57, then thought that seemed too low, so put it underneath the other side of my tongue and after the 60 seconds it read 97.97...WTH? So unsure which one to use, i just picked the first one. Same thing happened this morning but not as big of a difference. Originally 97.52, second reading was 97.57 or a little higher i think. So i just marked the first one. This is driving me bonkers. I just want a good high chart and my chart is making me nervous. Any insight please???


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Girlin - my symptoms are barely there! and they kept going, my boobs kept feeling normal, I felt normal. It's worrying but count yourself lucky! I know us ladies want to be swarming with symptoms but Im just trying to be thankful :) Will you be entitled to an early scan? xx

Ttcbaby - Sorry hunny I've never charted, but I know many ladies on here will be able to help you :hugs: xx


----------



## lomelly

Oh my gosh this thread is so active!! Love it!! Except there's so much for me to type :haha: 

Girlin, I knew it!!! Can you ask for some blood tests??? Those Internet ic's are such crap!! Congrats!!

Mrskg, I hope that's a BFP for you also!! 

Jess, I will have to get the pics onto my computer when I go home, but she did get a lovely profile shot! Cord was blocking and legs were closed so no potty shot, but I guess that was lo's way of saying "wait for your damn gender scan" :haha: btw, love the name Nolan!

I'm hoping that :dust: is going about for everyone else in their tww!! Apologies if I forgot anyone I read so many posts lol that'll teach me to be too busy with work..


----------



## girlinyork

The GP said to come back at 6 weeks to arrange a booking in appointment so I don't think so. I've loads of symptoms but I just don't "feel" pregnant. I feel like I'm being lied to or something lol!


----------



## Kmae

Ttcbabyisom, one thing that I love to do is check out other peoples charts on FF. I have seen many charts where the temp is barely over the coverline. As for charting- just record the first temp and try to take your temp on the same side of your mouth each morning- I notice changes from one side or the other. I'm so sorry that temping is so frustrating- if you don't get your BFP this cycle then try it again next month. Some people don't chart at all because it just doesn't work for them.

Girlin, the only symptom I ever had was sore nips and sore boobs-that's all. Actually my boobs didnt get sore until week 5. It's really just so early to get too many symptoms yet. When your hcg starts rising- I'm sure you will get more of them- like it or not!


----------



## girlinyork

Thanks Lomelly :) My doctor's don't do blood tests. So I'm waiting and seeing *sigh*


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Girlin, I feel LO wriggling now, seen it on a scan twice and starting to get a little bump now and still dont believe Im pregnant. My mum said it's like that though, she said even when you give birth to th ebaby you still can't quite believe it's yours. Maybe because we wanted it so bad we still can't get our heads round that we actually have it now. H&H 9 months sweety xx

Lomelly - how are you doing?? can't wait to see the pics :D Haha they normally say when they hide their parts it's a sign of a little girl lol ;)
Hows your bump coming along now? Feeling LO move yet? xx

Kmae - where are you in your cycle now? xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

nesSAH said:


> girlinyork said:
> 
> 
> Godblessme, welcome :hugs:
> 
> I just had the MIL over and she took one look at me and "Oh my god, you're not are you? I knew you were a week ago when you were looking at shoes." She knew with the last pregnancy long before I did so that encouraging :)
> 
> Wow! That's exciting!! Congrats on your rainbow beanie! Such beautiful and well deserved news! Praying for a healthy pregnancy, birth and baby for ya!
> 
> *xxxjessxxx*
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. Hope you had a good birthday....
> 
> WHat CD are you ladies on? I'm just about to wrap up first AF since MC...nasty, bloody, painful :cry: But thank God it's OVER!
> 
> *CD 6 today*!Click to expand...

I'm CD21, 4 DPO...crossing my fingers! Good luck to you too!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> Right, back from the GP. She looked at my ICs and said that yes - they were positive. And she often got women coming in with faint results around the time AF is due. She gave me some figures to explain why there probably wasn't much HcG in my urine and why some tests detect it and others don't. She said in a week, my HcG will be high enough to give a blaring positive and to stop testing til then (eek!)
> 
> She also wasn't concerned that my FMU produced no line today while my SMU did. She just said I'm probably so early that there's not a lot in my urine

This is GOOD news...now chill!


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies lots has happened since I last checked in.

Hello to the new ladies that have joined since my last post. Sorry for yoyr losses and hope you are finding hope help and support here. 

Girlin. Congratulations hun. 

Mrskg I still think this is your month. 

Kmae good luck with this cycle. 

Hi to everyone I have missed. 

Afm 13dpo got a pretty convincing evaporation lone yesterday but stark white bfn today. I'm spotting and cramping so think the witch is hovering. This will be the first af folliwing my miscartiahe so hope she goes easy on me. Also a year today I got my bfp for my second mmc. How time flies.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kmae said:


> Ttcbabyisom, one thing that I love to do is check out other peoples charts on FF. I have seen many charts where the temp is barely over the coverline. As for charting- just record the first temp and try to take your temp on the same side of your mouth each morning- I notice changes from one side or the other. I'm so sorry that temping is so frustrating- if you don't get your BFP this cycle then try it again next month. Some people don't chart at all because it just doesn't work for them.
> 
> Girlin, the only symptom I ever had was sore nips and sore boobs-that's all. Actually my boobs didnt get sore until week 5. It's really just so early to get too many symptoms yet. When your hcg starts rising- I'm sure you will get more of them- like it or not!

Yeah, i've been checking out so many other's charts that I'm going cross-eyed. He, he...thanks for the advice on putting the thermometer in the same place under the tongue every morning. That's where the difference showed. I didn't like my first number so tried the other side and that's when the number jumped. Strange. I didn't know that would be normal. Thanks for that. I do like charting, it's fun to me. I just want my chart to look like a perfectly soon-to-be pregnancy chart.  Not too much to ask for i don't think. He, he...thanks for your helpful words.


----------



## Islander

hugs debzie


----------



## kategirl

Ttcbaby, I hope you get your BFP so that you won't have to chart anymore, lol! :). I just started charting this month and I haven't O'd yet, but I feel like June makes no sense. I keep jumping up and down. So confusing!


----------



## debzie

Thanks islander scan pic in your avatar looks so good.


----------



## Kmae

Debzie, I really hope you get your BFP soon! :hugs: If you do get AF- I hope the bitch is kind to you. If she does come- do me a favor and kick her in the head for me and tell her to stay away from us for the next 9 months!

Jess, I am cd9. This is my first month using a CBFM and am already getting highs- but I also finished my first round of Clomid on cd7- and heard that Clomid can give you more higher days on CBFM:shrug: only time will tell! I'll start backing up the CBFM with OPKs tomorrow.

:dust:


----------



## kategirl

I hate seeing all of the pregnant girls at work. Almost everyone here is mid 20s to early 30s, so every time I go to the cafeteria I see 4 or 5 bumps. Today I actually kept count and spotted 7. I really hope that's me by this time next year!


----------



## kategirl

Kmae, it looks like your cycle is just two days behind mine. It's fun to have someone else in sync. :). I hope you get your BFP this month!


----------



## girlinyork

its horrible seeing bumps while out and about. I'm sure you'll get yours Kate xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kmae - bless, hope you get a well timed BD with O very soon! You deserve that BFP!! xx

Hey debzie, hope your doing well. I saw that line and would of said it was a BFP, will you be testing a week later just to double check or you think thats that now? xx


----------



## girlinyork

Still can't believe AF is late. I keep doing knicker checks! If she stays away all day tomorrow I might finally be convinced lol


----------



## kategirl

I'm so excited for you, girlin! :)


----------



## Kmae

kategirl said:


> Kmae, it looks like your cycle is just two days behind mine. It's fun to have someone else in sync. :). I hope you get your BFP this month!

I hope we both do! It's hard for me to see bumps right now too. I typically have to look in the other direction?


----------



## Kelly9

girlin I ALWAYS get a darker line with SMU so believe it. How many dpo are you anyway? 

debzie I hope af is kind and you get your bfp soon. 

ttcbaby your chart looks good sometime ovulated and have a fallback pattern like yours, tomorrow it should be up I'd think. 

I'm hanging in, changing my mind every 30 seconds about when to test I still want to make it till a least monday but we'll see. Sometimes the urge hits to poas and there's nothing you can do.


----------



## nesSAH

girlinyork said:


> The GP said to come back at 6 weeks to arrange a booking in appointment so I don't think so. I've loads of symptoms but I just don't "feel" pregnant. I feel like I'm being lied to or something lol!

LOL...just stay positive. Tests don't lie :)
So excited for ya!!:happydance:


----------



## nesSAH

debzie said:


> Hello ladies lots has happened since I last checked in.
> 
> Hello to the new ladies that have joined since my last post. Sorry for yoyr losses and hope you are finding hope help and support here.
> 
> Girlin. Congratulations hun.
> 
> Mrskg I still think this is your month.
> 
> Kmae good luck with this cycle.
> 
> Hi to everyone I have missed.
> 
> Afm 13dpo got a pretty convincing evaporation lone yesterday but stark white bfn today. I'm spotting and cramping so think the witch is hovering. This will be the first af folliwing my miscartiahe so hope she goes easy on me. Also a year today I got my bfp for my second mmc. How time flies.

:hugs:
Praying you have an easy AF and that you get through it quick hun!


----------



## girlinyork

Started bleeding this morning. Looks like it was a chemical.


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies the witch arrived yesterday had an awful night cramps and heavy bleeding. She is not being kind. Hope its over with soon.


----------



## debzie

girlinyork said:


> Started bleeding this morning. Looks like it was a chemical.

So so sorry girlin that's so cruel and unfair. It could be just heavy ib like camlet????? X


----------



## girlinyork

Doubtful. My temp went right below cover line and all my symptoms have gone. I had a gut feeling it might happen so it's not too bad :(


----------



## samj732

girlinyork said:


> Started bleeding this morning. Looks like it was a chemical.

:hugs: So sorry.


----------



## debzie

Awww hun I'm gutted for you.


----------



## girlinyork

I'm gutted too but at least I now know I can fairly easily get pregnant?


----------



## Camlet

:hugs: oh Girlinyork I'm so sorry :( I'm really gutted for you to! :hugs: Debzie I'm sorry to hear the witch got you & is being horrible! Hopefully this will be the last you see of her for the next 9 months though! :winkwink: xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:hugs: for Girly and :hugs: for Debzie.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

girlinyork said:


> Started bleeding this morning. Looks like it was a chemical.

Crap!!!! I am so sorry! :cry:


----------



## girlinyork

I'm confident I will conceive my rainbow before my original edd. Keeping the faith


----------



## kategirl

I'm sorry, girlin. :hug:


----------



## kategirl

My chart is all screwy. My temps are going way up but I'm definitely not Oing yet. So confusing!


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: debzie & girlin xxx

still in limbo here but im feeling fine not convinced either way so im prepared for what next few days bring x


----------



## Kmae

Girlin, urg! How shitty! I'm glad to her you are staying positive.

Debzie, I hope the witch eases up soon so you can enjoy your weekend.

Mrskg, will you be testing again or just waiting until your AF is due?


----------



## Mrskg

:rofl: kmae x i will stupidly keep testing heres a link to my testing thread im going to tesco in a wee while gonna pick tests up there im not sure what to think of the results of my ebay tests an want to keep my 1 frer x wish id kept my fmu :haha:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...po-x-10dpo-bfn-frer-x-11dpo-faint-line-x.html


----------



## Kmae

Mrskg said:


> :rofl: kmae x i will stupidly keep testing heres a link to my testing thread im going to tesco in a wee while gonna pick tests up there im not sure what to think of the results of my ebay tests an want to keep my 1 frer x wish id kept my fmu :haha:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...po-x-10dpo-bfn-frer-x-11dpo-faint-line-x.html

Keep us updated:thumbup: it's lookin good!


----------



## lomelly

:hugs: for girlin.. I'm glad you're staying positive, and I know you'll get your BFP before your due date.


----------



## Islander

Oh girlin im so so sorry :-( and for you too debzie :-( things can only get better hopefully... Hugs to you both xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sorry girilin :nope: Thought it was going to be it for you xx


----------



## Kelly9

girlin so sorry :hugs:

mrskg I can see lines on all those though one or two looked more like evaps, I think its a bfp.


----------



## Mrskg

thanks kelly i agree x one i just took a we while ago is only one i can def see pink x now waiting to see what morning brings xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think you're back in the game mrs Kg.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks mrsmig wish it was a good game xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I wish I was in the game, I really don't think our transfer worked I just feel nothing no symptoms or anything and it's really bringing me down, no cramping even or anything.


----------



## lilblossom

Kelly9 said:


> I wish I was in the game, I really don't think our transfer worked I just feel nothing no symptoms or anything and it's really bringing me down, no cramping even or anything.

I don't begin to understand fully the process you are going through Kelly but wonder if it would be too soon for symptoms? Was just this past Monday when you had the transfer.


----------



## TrophyWife29

Fri march 9- sex, horrible pain/cramp in uterus
Sat 10- matching lines on opk!
Sun 11 still sore in uterus

1dpo- feeling a bit uti/ uterus icky peeing like crazy
3dpo- lite cramps coming on, peeing tons
4dpo worst cramps what I think to be implantation?- peeing like crazy
5dpo- slightly less but bad cramps- peeing like crazy
6dpo- still feeling uti/ uterus sensitivity
7dpo- lite line dollar tree, negative FR's peeing like crazy
8dpo- darker lite dollar tree, SPOTTING boobs feel hard and in pain on sides feel like my arms are hitting them- the peeing gets worse woke up 2-3 times to pee in middle of night last night.
9dpo- Darkest of dollar tree test this morning. Stuffy nose. boobs spotting peeing gets better
10dpo- got that warm horny feeling while driving took 2 first response tests BFP WHAT?!, smelling everything double. Digital confirmed BFP. No real spotting
11dpo- slept restless last night couldn't get comfortable. Ran errands lots of walking got home cleaned a bit, tightened stomach really tight to take 4 week pic and felt a sharp tug and cramps. Sat down on toilet had a little gush on the tp of brown BUT now something new it had maroon in it. SCARED me! Checked again an hour later dry tp! Yay. Couple small watery brown spots and stringy mucus.. Like dried up buggery pieces.

NOTE- THIS PREGNANCY ENDED 2 WEEKS LATER ECTOPIC. HAD TO TAKE METHROTREXATE DUE TO SIDE PAIN AND HCG LEVELS JUMPING UP THEN DOWN =(


----------



## B&LsMom

kategirl said:


> So, this is kind of an odd question, but I was thinking you girls would be good to ask.... Ever since the miscarriage, I've still been finding myself doing some planning for the baby. Not the baby I lost, but the baby I will hopefully be pregnant with at some point. Like, the day before I started to miscarry I had crocheted a baby hat (I know, it was super early, but I wanted to do it) and I kept it instead of undoing it after I lost the baby. After that I also crocheted a baby blanket with some yarn I had leftover from my niece's blanket, and I have a folder of bookmarked links of ideas for things for the nursery. I've also been thinking about what clothes I have that would still work as sort of maternity clothes, or what old clothes I have that could be refashioned. I feel kind of weird since I'm not pregnant and don't know if/when I will be again, but I can't help it; I feel like my pregnancy planning was interrupted and I don't want to go back out of that mode. Does anyone else do stuff like that.

I have 2 folders on my desk top--1 for girly baby things and 1 for boyish baby things that I had found for nursery ideas or photo ideas, cute clothes, etc. Kind of like my own private pintrest collections for either gender. I started it probably 3 months post miscarriage--gave me fun stuff to look forward to rather than dwelling on my loss.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrskg-It's looking good!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Kelly9 said:


> I wish I was in the game, I really don't think our transfer worked I just feel nothing no symptoms or anything and it's really bringing me down, no cramping even or anything.

Way too early! I no symptoms with both Preston and this last baby. None.....


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> My laptops messing up - It's not showing other peoples responses until now :nope:
> 
> Stephanie - yeah I have I guess lol. Didn't end up babysitting last night in the end, as drama broke loose and we came home.
> Bless, I hope I don't end up fainting lol. How many days until your classes now? sorry my mind is so rubbish today :nope: xxx

xxx jess xxx - Sorry drama broke loose, You really dont want to faint, i had my antenatal class yesterday, nearly fainted again which was not good, i went so hot and flushed it was horrible, i think i might have low blood pressure now and again, seeing midwife on friday so i will be bringing this up. Antental was good, just mainly spoke about birth and that was it, not sure what next weeks one will be. It sounds bad but when the lady spoke about i kinda already knew :blush:

Got any more symptoms now?? xxx


----------



## stephanie1990

girlinyork - Im so sorry :hugs: 

Big hugs to you and i know soon enough that i will be reading on here that you have got your truly deserved bfp!! xxx


----------



## nesSAH

girlinyork said:


> I'm confident I will conceive my rainbow before my original edd. Keeping the faith

So sorry hun! :hugs: Definitely, you have the right attitude.


----------



## lomelly

Kelly, don't worry about symptoms, I had zero till about five-six weeks. I hope you're wrong and there's a rainbow baby growing :)

Here's a link to my 17 week scan, looks so different from my little blob at the 9 week scan...
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i469/lmelch/9a819b0e.jpg


----------



## Mrskg

just gorgeous lommely xxx

think i have my bfp xx :cry: wiped clean just now xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/990161-think-my-evaps-have-turned-into-11dpo-bfp-x.html


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mrskg - eeek I think this is definitely it!! Have you tested again? xx

Blakesmom - that's a really sweet idea - might have to start doing something like that, although I'll hopefully be finding out what baby is in 22 days, do you know if you'll be finding out? xx

Stephanie - not good to hear your not feeling so great, definitely push your midwife to look into it :)
I've got a funny feeling that when I have antenatal classes I'll know most of it :blush: Only because I do know a lot of stuff as did Child Development in school and got A* :blush: When I saw the midwife she was talking to me about stuff and explaining and I already knew it all :dohh: Didn't want to tell her though as I'd feel rude! I want to learn something new though as I always find it so fascinating :)
Hopefully next weeks one will be better!! I'll be seeing midwife too on Friday, but teen one :) 
Symptoms aren't really existent. My bump seems to have changed looads though as I saw the difference in my 17 week one from my 13 week one :) I bet your getting pretty big now? xxx

Lomelly - the link hasn't shown up on my laptop? xx


----------



## Mrskg

ive tested 4 times today gonna leave it till tomorrow now x pics not great but i can see them without even squinting so cant really deny it to myself anymore xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Must have written at the same time :dohh:

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Im sooo happy for you!! 
Stick little bean stick, please please please!!!!!!!!!!!!
H&H 9 months sweety!! :hugs: :happydance: xxx


----------



## Mrskg

thanks jess i really hope this is my rainbow cant see us trying again if its not xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I can see pic now Lomelly :) So cute and gorgeous!! Eeek getting me all excited now! It has such a cute button nose! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mrskg - It will be your rainbow baby it will be!! Take things easy!! xx


----------



## kategirl

Mrskg, I'm so happy for you! Fx (and toes!) crossed that this is your rainbow!


----------



## Kmae

Mrskg, :happydance:YAY!!! I hope this is your sticky bean!

Lomelly, great scan pic- I just can't wait until I get to share one of those!

Stephanie, sucks that you keep fainting- hopefully the midwife will be able to help you out with that somehow- so scary!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

It won't be long Kmae!! Im sure of it!! xx


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats mrskg. 

Bfn for me this morning I know it's early but I really think this will be the first in a string of bfns for me. I'm numb.


----------



## Camlet

Yay! Huge congrats mrskg! :happydance:

Lomelly what a gorgeous scan photo! :) you've just reminded me I still need to attempt to upload mine! :dohh: lol xx


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: kelly x hang in there xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha bless you camlet!! Have you tried uploading it as your profile pic if that's any easier? xx

kelly, try not to be too disheartened - I pray this is your BFP month :) xx


----------



## Camlet

:hugs: Kelly I'm sorry to hear that :hugs: xx


----------



## Camlet

Sorry for all the posts I'm a really slow writer! Lol my laptop is just playing up & won't upload anything atm but I'm gonna attempt to upload it from ohs laptop instead later tonight! So fingers crossed it actually works! Lol xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh fair enough - my laptop is like that! When I was uploading my bump pic on another thread must've taken about 10 minutes, yet some days it doesn't take long.. technology ey!! xx


----------



## Camlet

Aww how is your bump coming along now? Mine still looks like fat to me atm :haha: Although a few people insist it looks like a bump I'm sure they are just being nice! Lol xx


----------



## Kelly9

I know it's still early, I just hope that we have a late implanter. I don't know how I'll handle a bfn from this cycle, it's the only hope I've had.


----------



## kategirl

Kelly, I'm really hoping it's just too early and that you'll end up with a BFP. :hugs:

Still waiting for O, should be coming around Thursday. Yesterday we got into the 5 day window, but no BDing because hubbie was really tired. I'm hoping that this evening we can start and BD every night until after I O. My chart is really funky looking so I'm not sure how helpful it will be, but I'm going to keep trying for a couple more months to see if it helps out. :)

When we were in Chicago in the museums there were SO many bumps, it really kind of brought me down. :( However, I'm starting to not mind quite as much; I know that I'm not going to have that for quite a while, and I think I'm getting more used to that which helps. :)


----------



## kategirl

I just wanted to share something that's kind of helping me a little... I've been trying to focus on the fact that the miscarriage gave us more time to get things taken care of and ready before we bring a baby into our lives. There were a lot of things around the house that I don't really want to do while pregnant (building bookcases, spray painting things, etc) or won't want to do while I'm tired from being pregnant/having an infant. I also want to put more routine into our lives (cleaning, menu planning, etc) so that we'll be a little better prepared to change up our lives. I know that we still could have done the same in the months that I will be pregnant, but now we get extra time to accomplish these things before pregnancy starts to change things up. I know it doesn't really make up for losing the baby (haha, as if!), but trying to see the positives! :)


----------



## samj732

I just have to say what a fat ass I feel like today, and it's horrible. I look about 7 months instead of 7 weeks.

Good for you kate :) There is so much I've gotten done in the last 6 months that I probably wouldn't have if I had been pregnant. That is no way to say that I wouldn't have loved that little bean, but it was just some bad timing and things are a lot more settled now.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> Started bleeding this morning. Looks like it was a chemical.

ugh...sorry. :-(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mrskg said:


> just gorgeous lommely xxx
> 
> think i have my bfp xx :cry: Wiped clean just now xx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/990161-think-my-evaps-have-turned-into-11dpo-bfp-x.html

i hope so!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Congrats mrskg.
> 
> Bfn for me this morning I know it's early but I really think this will be the first in a string of bfns for me. I'm numb.

:hugs::cry:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> I just wanted to share something that's kind of helping me a little... I've been trying to focus on the fact that the miscarriage gave us more time to get things taken care of and ready before we bring a baby into our lives. There were a lot of things around the house that I don't really want to do while pregnant (building bookcases, spray painting things, etc) or won't want to do while I'm tired from being pregnant/having an infant. I also want to put more routine into our lives (cleaning, menu planning, etc) so that we'll be a little better prepared to change up our lives. I know that we still could have done the same in the months that I will be pregnant, but now we get extra time to accomplish these things before pregnancy starts to change things up. I know it doesn't really make up for losing the baby (haha, as if!), but trying to see the positives! :)

Thanks for the positive energy. It's much appreciated. I've thought of these things too a little more lately. Just trying to see the silver lining in the midst of all this sadness. So thanks for pointing this out and helping us all try to see this side of things.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

samj732 said:


> I just have to say what a fat ass I feel like today, and it's horrible. I look about 7 months instead of 7 weeks.
> 
> Good for you kate :) There is so much I've gotten done in the last 6 months that I probably wouldn't have if I had been pregnant. That is no way to say that I wouldn't have loved that little bean, but it was just some bad timing and things are a lot more settled now.

You are just bloated honey...that's very normal for this stage. It'll go away soon.


----------



## B&LsMom

xxxjessxxx said:


> Mrskg - eeek I think this is definitely it!! Have you tested again? xx
> 
> Blakesmom - that's a really sweet idea - might have to start doing something like that, although I'll hopefully be finding out what baby is in 22 days, do you know if you'll be finding out? xx
> 
> Stephanie - not good to hear your not feeling so great, definitely push your midwife to look into it :)
> I've got a funny feeling that when I have antenatal classes I'll know most of it :blush: Only because I do know a lot of stuff as did Child Development in school and got A* :blush: When I saw the midwife she was talking to me about stuff and explaining and I already knew it all :dohh: Didn't want to tell her though as I'd feel rude! I want to learn something new though as I always find it so fascinating :)
> Hopefully next weeks one will be better!! I'll be seeing midwife too on Friday, but teen one :)
> Symptoms aren't really existent. My bump seems to have changed looads though as I saw the difference in my 17 week one from my 13 week one :) I bet your getting pretty big now? xxx
> 
> Lomelly - the link hasn't shown up on my laptop? xx

Yep we will find out--wish I was patient enough to wait until delivery day but I'm too much of a planner!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrskg-Wahoo congrats!!!!!

Kelly9-How many days past transfer are you???


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Mrskg - eeek I think this is definitely it!! Have you tested again? xx
> 
> Blakesmom - that's a really sweet idea - might have to start doing something like that, although I'll hopefully be finding out what baby is in 22 days, do you know if you'll be finding out? xx
> 
> Stephanie - not good to hear your not feeling so great, definitely push your midwife to look into it :)
> I've got a funny feeling that when I have antenatal classes I'll know most of it :blush: Only because I do know a lot of stuff as did Child Development in school and got A* :blush: When I saw the midwife she was talking to me about stuff and explaining and I already knew it all :dohh: Didn't want to tell her though as I'd feel rude! I want to learn something new though as I always find it so fascinating :)
> Hopefully next weeks one will be better!! I'll be seeing midwife too on Friday, but teen one :)
> Symptoms aren't really existent. My bump seems to have changed looads though as I saw the difference in my 17 week one from my 13 week one :) I bet your getting pretty big now? xxx
> 
> Lomelly - the link hasn't shown up on my laptop? xx


xxxjessxxx --- nope i didnt tell the lady who was teaching that i knew it all, i think some of the other women thought i was a know it all as i kept answering all the questions lol :blush: Im praying i learn something new next week!!!
I didnt have symptoms in the 2nd trimester, in fact i felt great!!! its the third trimester that kinda sucks, tired all the time, backache, shortness of breath lol. 
Aw you should upload your 17 week bumpy!! yea i feel pretty big now, some days i feel small, some days i feel huge!! ella's estimated weight at delivery at 40 weeks is 9 pound 4 so if its true, i cant see myself being small!! lol xxx

Mrskg -- CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!! TAKE IT EASY!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks to my DH I am seeing things much better. I'm eating better this month and trying to get healthier. He is supporting my diet completely and even joining in by NOT getting Oreos...but he still got the spaghetti o's lol. It's amazing what's diet change can do. It hasn't even been 24hrs and already feel better. He has made me see the positives and I think that is what we all need to try and do. :hugs:

Our angel was due next month...so here's to a father's day/V-day baby! :)


----------



## lomelly

kmae, hoping this is your cycle!!

kelly, you very well could have a late implanter, I know I did. didn't implant till 11-12 DPO because my 14 DPO beta was suuuuuper low. :dust: :dust: :dust:

jess, direct me to your bump piccy! :) I don't know about you but I can DEFINITELY see it now. Before I could say to myself "oh it's just bloating" or "I just had a full meal so it's probably that" but now I can't. it's pretty low lying, and here to stay! have to get DH to take a pic of me tomorrow at 18 weeks.

at my scan they measured me two days ahead, which is more what I thought I was in the first place but my 9 week one pushed me a day back...

and kate, that's a lovely idea. I'm sure those clippings will become reality soon!!

mrskg, how are you feeling now??


----------



## Godblessme

Hi ladies! I was wondering if anyone of you ever used provera and went on to ovulate after the "withdrawal bleeding" was over..If not how long did it take. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## kategirl

EW CM today! Woo! :) Maybe O will even be early this month.


----------



## Kmae

kategirl said:


> EW CM today! Woo! :) Maybe O will even be early this month.

F'xed it will!

I am just hoping I o before Saturday. I am supposed to go to my parents for Mothers day and DH is not coming with me. Saturday will be cd17 which is 10 days after my last Clomid pill. I SHOULD Ov 5-10 days after the last pill- but typically my body likes to be a rebel.


----------



## kategirl

I hope it comes before Saturday for you!

It would be really nice for my cycle to move up a day or two... In July I'm supposed to be Oing two days into a family reunion, so it would be great if things shifted a little!

I still have no hopes for this month as far as babies go, but I'm hoping to enjoy the ride this time.


----------



## Kelly9

lomelly I don't get a beta through the clinic but will be asking for one from my family doc. I guess it's possible but in all likelihood late implantation is probably rare. I did another frer today and bfn at 10dpo.

Iluvbabies today I am 10dpo. or 7dp3dt. 

I've decided not to test again till wednesday or 12dpo.


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly9 said:


> lomelly I don't get a beta through the clinic but will be asking for one from my family doc. I guess it's possible but in all likelihood late implantation is probably rare. I did another frer today and bfn at 10dpo.
> 
> Iluvbabies today I am 10dpo. or 7dp3dt.
> 
> I've decided not to test again till wednesday or 12dpo.

FX'D!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Kelly9 said:


> lomelly I don't get a beta through the clinic but will be asking for one from my family doc. I guess it's possible but in all likelihood late implantation is probably rare. I did another frer today and bfn at 10dpo.
> 
> Iluvbabies today I am 10dpo. or 7dp3dt.
> 
> I've decided not to test again till wednesday or 12dpo.

I didn't get a plus with the last baby until day 12. I was so nervous because it wouldn't show! Keep up the faith! :baby:


----------



## Kelly9

Lots of people keep telling me this which is why I have a small amount of hope left but I feel nothing! I have zero symptoms. Which is re-enforcing my it didn't work attitude.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So I saw my OB for my yearly today. It's been scheduled and rescheduled so many times with the IVF and then the pregnancy and loss. Her nurse when I was leaving said "see you in a year". I said I will be back much sooner than that. She said "pregnant?" And I said...there you go! :)


----------



## Mrskg

Lomelly I'm up an down x quietly confident but scared witless too :wacko: just going to take it one day at a time x it's a double edged sword do I worry something will happen then get good news a t 12 weeks an regret not enjoying the first tri x or do I get excited an attached an face the devastation all over again I just don't know x worrying will not change the outcome so I think I'm going to try an enjoy each day an have happy memories for whatever fate has in store for me x 

Kelly this is the first moth I thought I def wasn't pregnant I always have symptoms even on bfn months but zilch this time x got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks mrskg. I need to figure out what to do tomorrow that will keep me busy as I'm not testing again till wednesday... I have my 21 month old son but there's nothing really around where I am, I'd take him to the pool but can't during transfer weeks.


----------



## Mrskg

Kelly how about painting or baking in general something messy lol spend half the time making the mess an other half cleaning it up x I'm so poas crazy I will prob keep testing till the weekend af due wed then I will stop I know a dark line or a 3+ doesn't mean a rainbow so not point wasting money xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I poas lots of times when I get positives to.

Maybe I'll clean the house like REALLY clean the house.


----------



## Mrskg

That sounds good cleaning always does the trick an you have a nice tidy house at the end of it xxxx


----------



## kategirl

I can't wait for June... I know May will be a bust and I'm guessing June will be too, but at least then I'll be closer to whenever I will get my BFP. Lol, it seems like every cycle I just want to get it over with and get on to the next one!

At least I haven't gotten the spotting before O that I got last month, maybe it's a good sign that things are all clear after the miscarriage!


----------



## Kmae

kategirl said:


> I can't wait for June... I know May will be a bust and I'm guessing June will be too, but at least then I'll be closer to whenever I will get my BFP. Lol, it seems like every cycle I just want to get it over with and get on to the next one!
> 
> At least I haven't gotten the spotting before O that I got last month, maybe it's a good sign that things are all clear after the miscarriage!

Sounds like your body might be back on track!!!


----------



## Kelly9

mrskg It'll be clean for all of 2 seconds before my son and husband trash the place again. I started cleaning tonight, did the floors, the laundry and the bed sheets. Tomorrow I conquer the kitchen, the walls, baseboards, doors and light switches, the window sills and windows and maybe the appliances if I'm not to wiped out and if my son allows me to get anything done.


----------



## nesSAH

Just catching up...
*lomelly*: beautiful scan pic...awww!! Congrats and wishing you a healthy pregnancy, birth and baby :)

*Mrskg*: congratulations :).... keep the faith!!

*Kelly9*: I hope you are staying distracted and encouraged.... praying this is your sticky bean(s) and can't wait to hear your bfp news!


I'm on CD 11 and I also see signs of O' so I'm quite excited!! _*prays*_


----------



## kategirl

Seriously, I feel like I just want to hurry up and get this cycle over with so that we can move on to June. That probably sounds silly since I haven't even O'd yet this cycle. Does anyone else ever feel that way, just wishing their cycles away?

I should O soon so there's been lots of :sex: going on in our house the last couple days. I really really don't think this will be our month so I've been much more relaxed about things, but we're still giving it our best just in case. :)


----------



## lomelly

Nessah, looks like you'd better get to :sex: ;) hoping this is your cycle! Thanks for the well wishes!

Kate, you know it's the cycles you've given up on that can sometimes see the BFPS... I thought my one cycle was a bust because I had to go on the pill for a month to regulate, so I thought there was no way it would happen coming off right away. I hope you're lucky!!


----------



## kategirl

lomelly said:


> Kate, you know it's the cycles you've given up on that can sometimes see the BFPS... I thought my one cycle was a bust because I had to go on the pill for a month to regulate, so I thought there was no way it would happen coming off right away. I hope you're lucky!!

I've heard that from a lot of people, but at this point I just really feel like it's going to take is many more months so my hopes are just down. If it happens then it will be wonderful, but otherwise I'm just going to try not to let my emotions get the better of me and just try to go along with the flow as much as possible until we get our second chance. :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Camlet, Im sure you have a bump!! You should post it!! I'll try posting mine in a spoiler so women who will get upset don't have it staring in their face :) xx

Blakesmom - bless, yeah 20 weeks of the surprise has been long enough for me too :) xx

Stephanie - Naww, there's nothing wrong with knowing so much! You should be proud of it :thumbup: I'll try uploading it but internet is sooo slow today :dohh:
Gosh that's a healthy weight!! Although I've heard they got it wrong quite a lot :) You should upload yours too hunny! xx

Lomelly - I'll be trying to upload it in a min, hopefully it works!! Lets see yours!!
Congrats on being a sweet potato ;) I'll be there tomorrow! xx

Kelly - I hope you get that bfp :hugs: xx

Mrskg - It's hard isn't it, but I kept telling myself Im pregnant for today and thankful for that :) I figured if I did ever lose the baby atleast it knew it was loved and missed. 
Will you be having early scans? xx

Other ladies - I want to see more BFP's!! A third of this group too so come on ladies!! :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ok so here's as requested :flow:

First pic is from 9 weeks...


Spoiler
https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/9weeks.jpg

Second pic is from 13 weeks...


Spoiler
https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/13weeks.jpg

Third pic is from 17 weeks...


Spoiler
https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/17weeks.jpg


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sorry they're so big :dohh: xx


----------



## Camlet

Aww jess your bump look amazing! :) I don't think I'll be posting mine just yet :blush: lol how do you put things in spoilers? I'm seriously so rubbish at all this stuff :dohh: haha xx


----------



## Kelly9

Jess, wow you had a bump right from the start, my 20 week bump looked like your 9 week one. I hope I show earlier with my next pregnancy.

I am hoping to post news of a bfp on here tomorrow but I'm not overly hopeful still I'm afraid.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> mrskg It'll be clean for all of 2 seconds before my son and husband trash the place again. I started cleaning tonight, did the floors, the laundry and the bed sheets. Tomorrow I conquer the kitchen, the walls, baseboards, doors and light switches, the window sills and windows and maybe the appliances if I'm not to wiped out and if my son allows me to get anything done.

Wow, can you come clean my house???


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> Seriously, I feel like I just want to hurry up and get this cycle over with so that we can move on to June. That probably sounds silly since I haven't even O'd yet this cycle. Does anyone else ever feel that way, just wishing their cycles away?
> 
> I should O soon so there's been lots of :sex: going on in our house the last couple days. I really really don't think this will be our month so I've been much more relaxed about things, but we're still giving it our best just in case. :)

All the time I do...wish wish away! Good luck, i do hope this is your month!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

xxxjessxxx said:


> ok so here's as requested :flow:
> 
> First pic is from 9 weeks...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xxxjessxxx92x/9weeks.jpg
> 
> second pic is from 13 weeks...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xxxjessxxx92x/13weeks.jpg
> 
> third pic is from 17 weeks...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xxxjessxxx92x/17weeks.jpg

beautiful!!!


----------



## lomelly

jess, love LOVE that bump you're rocking! I wish I had a cute little bump like that lol did you take those pics first thing in the AM or near the end of the day? I definitely find I get bigger as the day goes on (and depending what I eat..) DH is gonna take a pic tonight hopefully


----------



## nesSAH

lomelly said:


> Nessah, looks like you'd better get to :sex: ;) hoping this is your cycle! Thanks for the well wishes!
> 
> Kate, you know it's the cycles you've given up on that can sometimes see the BFPS... I thought my one cycle was a bust because I had to go on the pill for a month to regulate, so I thought there was no way it would happen coming off right away. I hope you're lucky!!

Hehehe...DH woke me up to :sex: last night.
He worked late and came in almost before midnight. I think he did remember that I was close to CD14.

My nurse practitioner called me today to confirm test results- hcg is below 5 but my iron is still low (I am anemic to start with)...so been doubling up on my iron pills :yuck:

We are going out of town this weekend, for a much needed time away- hoping to really get some ;) work done - :blush: Seriously hoping for a bfp!!


----------



## nesSAH

*Jess*!!! So adorable!!!
Awww..... are you predicting sex yet... lol...I predict boy :)


----------



## kategirl

Love the bump, jess!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm not cleaning anyone else's house lol. Never ended up doing much with mine today, had counselling apt re our loss then came home and napped when my son napped cause he was up several times last night then went out and did errands. I did do a bunch of stuff the night before though. 

Super scared to test tomorrow. I know whatever the results they will likely be accurate and it scares me so bad to think it could be negative after everything we've been through.


----------



## kategirl

Kelly, no matter what we'll be here for you. :hugs: I'm really hoping this will be your rainbow!


----------



## Kelly9

me too and thanks. It's so hard to describe the extremeness of the feelings I am feeling right now. It's a good thing I'll be sitting down to poas otherwise I'd likely faint tomorrow.


----------



## kategirl

I'm hoping hoping hoping that I'll get a OPK+ tomorrow. According to days I should O on Thursday, and I've been having EW CM for two days. Hopefully it will be OPK+ tomorrow!


----------



## B&LsMom

Jess--LOVE the bump pics!! I'm doing "monthly" pics--I've done 2 so far LOL I will share when there are a few more!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Kelly9-Good luck tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

good luck today kelly xx

jess loving your bump pics cant wait to be doing that never done it before in fact i dont think i have any pics of me pregnant with my 3 girls :wacko: i've to call epu next fri once im passed chemical stage then i ll be booked in for a 9 week scan nhs only offer 1 reassurance scan so they want it to be after 8+5 when i saw hb last time (problem with sac not growingnot baby) so just a waiting game feeling really optimistic this time hope im not luring myself into false security but as you say if it does go wrong i done my best to love it an it will make the grieving prosess easier xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Mrskg said:


> good luck today kelly xx
> 
> jess loving your bump pics cant wait to be doing that never done it before in fact i dont think i have any pics of me pregnant with my 3 girls :wacko: i've to call epu next fri once im passed chemical stage then i ll be booked in for a 9 week scan nhs only offer 1 reassurance scan so they want it to be after 8+5 when i saw hb last time (problem with sac not growingnot baby) so just a waiting game feeling really optimistic this time hope im not luring myself into false security but as you say if it does go wrong i done my best to love it an it will make the grieving prosess easier xxx

Hi, we have crossed paths over the last couple of months and I am so happy to see you have a BFP. I too have 3 children and after a loss in Jan this year, DH and I have decided to try again this month - so fx this weekend is our first try.
I will be under a specialist clinic and will be scanned every 2 weeks starting as soon as i am PG!!
i am really hoping after your losses that everything works out for you this time - sending you lots of hugs and positive thoughts:dust:


----------



## Mrskg

thanks dancareoi that was lovely x i have everything crossed you get your rainbow too xx


----------



## kategirl

Today is our third wedding anniversary! I'm also hoping for a OPK+ tonight since I should O tomorrow. I'm unfortunately getting a little bit hopeful for this month... I hope I can keep myself from being too disappointed when AF comes at the end of the month (she'll also be arriving the day before we go home to visit family for Memorial Day, so I don't want to be sad for that).

Seeing all of the Mother's Day stuff has been really hard for some reason. I guess it's because I thought I'd be in my second trimester by now, and all of the Mother's Day stuff reminds me that I'm not going to be a mother. I'll be glad when we're past Sunday.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks ladies :flower: It's appreciated.

Camlet, to get them in a spoiler click on 'Go Advanced' when replying and there should be a smiley face there with a black thick line covering his face (If your not sure just hover over the symbols with your mouse until you get to the one that says Spoiler) The text/pic or whatever you want in a spoiler - highlight it first then click on the spoiler symbol and it will put it into a spoiler :thumbup: xx

Kelly, thanks sweetie - I've heard on your next you usually show a lot soooner so lets hope you give us that BFP update and then soon you'll be doing your bump pics!! xx

Lomelly - well I usually wake up like that now lol :dohh: But they're taken midday - can't wait to see yours!! :D xx

NesSAH - lets hope that naughty night sex gets you that BFP!! From day 1 my heart always thought boy too, but the last few weeks my heads starting to say girl :dohh: xx

Blakesmom - can't wait to see them!! Yeah Im doing monthly ones but started on week 9 for some reason :haha: xx

Mrskg - thanks sweety, it will be lovely to get some pics of you then :thumbup: 
Maybe your positive everything will be fine because it is. With me - I couldn't tell you why but with this one - yes I was terrified and doubtful, but I kind of knew it was all going to be ok... I even brought a pregnancy journal when I was 5 weeks gone. I think we just 'know' sometimes ;) xx

Kategirl - you WILL be a mother some day, I reckon by next year you'll be having a LO to spend it with :thumbup: xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> I'm not cleaning anyone else's house lol. Never ended up doing much with mine today, had counselling apt re our loss then came home and napped when my son napped cause he was up several times last night then went out and did errands. I did do a bunch of stuff the night before though.
> 
> Super scared to test tomorrow. I know whatever the results they will likely be accurate and it scares me so bad to think it could be negative after everything we've been through.

i'm here for you...and praying. [-o&lt;
I'm scared to test on monday too as it will be 14dpo and most likely whatever the result is the real deal. just so scary.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> I'm hoping hoping hoping that I'll get a OPK+ tomorrow. According to days I should O on Thursday, and I've been having EW CM for two days. Hopefully it will be OPK+ tomorrow!

sounds like you're right on target! Woohoo!


----------



## Kelly9

Looks like I don't belong here anymore, I won't be pregnant before my daughters due date. Test was obviously negative this morning at 12dpo. Trying to find someway to put my heart back together.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> Today is our third wedding anniversary! I'm also hoping for a OPK+ tonight since I should O tomorrow. I'm unfortunately getting a little bit hopeful for this month... I hope I can keep myself from being too disappointed when AF comes at the end of the month (she'll also be arriving the day before we go home to visit family for Memorial Day, so I don't want to be sad for that).
> 
> Seeing all of the Mother's Day stuff has been really hard for some reason. I guess it's because I thought I'd be in my second trimester by now, and all of the Mother's Day stuff reminds me that I'm not going to be a mother. I'll be glad when we're past Sunday.

Hang in there Kategirl...you're allowed to be sad about mother's day. i think i'm just ignoring it this year...trying not to think too much about it but yeah, when i do think about it, i would have been 35 weeks along this Friday. Crazy. So I say we celebrate the day inside to ourselves because we WERE mother's, even if for a short bit and we WILL be again someday...hopefully soon! I'll be happy when Monday just gets here so i can test and get it over with.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Looks like I don't belong here anymore, I won't be pregnant before my daughters due date. Test was obviously negative this morning at 12dpo. Trying to find someway to put my heart back together.

OH NO, just now saw this after my other post. I'm SO sorry! My heart is breaking for you. Stay on here though and let us help you through this. You will get through this and WILL be a mommy someday! :hugs:


----------



## samj732

Hugs to all that need them, and :dust: to all that need that too. I'm way behind, sorry!

Remember ladies, you can only do so much to get pregnant and the rest is up to fate. It will happen but it may take longer then we want it to.

I got my doppler today in the mail, but I can't hear anything. Pretty sure it's just a little early :winkwink: Also went to the midwife today and she was so rude I couldn't wait to get out of there.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

This was out right after a strange rain storm on our way home from work tonight. How cool. Maybe a sign i'm preggers... 
 



Attached Files:







mail.google.com.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 0









mail.google.com1.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## carebear1981

Hope so ttcbaby! Fx for you!

Lomelly - love your scan pic :)

Nice bump jess!!

I just caught up from last time i was here lol! Took me awhile to get thru!

:hugs: to u girlin. I was so sure for u. It will be your turn soon!

Mrskg - congrats!!!! H+H 9 months!!!

Kelly - so sorry to hear. Try not to concentrate too hard on that dd. Its what i've been told many times. You belong here always! Im sure you will get that rainbow


----------



## kategirl

I'm sorry Kelly. :hugs: But you still belong here even if it takes longer, we all belong here.

Unfortunately there was no OPK+ today, and my EW CM turned back to creamy. I'm still hoping I O this month, but I'm a little concerned that maybe I won't.

I know I won't get my BFP before my would-of-been due date, but I'm just hoping I can learn to be happy until then. :)


----------



## lomelly

ttcbabyisom, I really hope that is a sign for you!

carebear, hope you've been doing well, how are things all the way in Cambridge? ;)

kelly, I'm so, so sorry about the neg test. don't worry about getting there before your DD, you WILL get there.

samj, which doppler did you get??

Jess, you're lucky! I have a tiny bump in the morning, it gets bigger when I eat and walk around but no "pop" for me yet... guess I have more waiting to do! Bugging DH to take a picture as he takes much better ones than I do :haha:


----------



## Kmae

Kelly, :hugs:. I already past my dd and hope you stick around with me. 

Ttcbabyisom, what a beautiful site!

AFM, I am cd14 and still waiting to ov. I got a little EWCM today so I am really hoping I ov tomorrow since I plan to leave without my DH this weekend to visit my parents for Mothers Day and know I'll ov when I'm there if I don't before I go. Come on ov- work with me for once!


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly9 said:


> Looks like I don't belong here anymore, I won't be pregnant before my daughters due date. Test was obviously negative this morning at 12dpo. Trying to find someway to put my heart back together.

YOU BELONG GIRL!!!!! :)

I have this last month to try myself. My angel was due June 15th. My DH noticed I was getting kind of depressed lately so he is now telecommuting to work so he can stay home with me for now. 

I also got very confused to when my O date is as FF says 10 DPO and everywhere else says 14DPO. DH and I decided we will just temp and "get busy" (his words) when ever we have the chance and energy lol He said it will happen when it is God's will and to stop worrying. Again my knight in shinning armor has knocked sense into me again. <3 that man...


----------



## Sweetz33

ttcbabyisom said:


> This was out right after a strange rain storm on our way home from work tonight. How cool. Maybe a sign i'm preggers...

I saw one of those today too after a sporadic downpour! It was really hot then when I left to pick up DH from work, right before I went to walk out the door it started pouring. I called DH to let him know I was going to be a little late bc of the storm, went back outside, rain stopped, sky cleared and the biggest most beautiful rainbow I had every seen was in the sky. 

Let's take these rainbows as a promise that one day, in some way, God will give us our rainbow babies. :)


----------



## kategirl

I need to just stop thinking about TTC. I need to just take a step back and forget about it. I keep staring at my FF chart and kind of hoping it will start telling me something new, lol. :blush:


----------



## samj732

kate, sometimes it can take a few cycles for your chart to "make sense" if you will. Keep at it, I think you'll enjoy it.

lomelly, I got the Sonoline B. I'm 8 weeks tomorrow so I'm not surprised. I thought I got something but it sounded kinda wooshy? And the monitor said 122 BPM which is kinda slow for bubs right? I think I'll just leave it and try again in a week.


----------



## Sweetz33

Just wanted to share something my bff just sent to me...

"Hey lady sometimes when you have sex with the mind set of "trying" it doesn't happen b/c of the pressure you put yourself under not even realizing it.....relaxing and tricking your mind sometimes is just the thing...'I don't want a baby I just want to fuck...excuse my french but after 3 months of nothing while trying to conceive the first timne for us we stopped "trying" and although we lost what we later conceived, it did work But eating healthy and taking prenatals and reading about things to do to conceive on www.babycenter.com. luv Me"

Very smart lady...and she now has a beautiful little girl Lilah and another little one on the way...Miss Scarlette :)


----------



## Kelly9

ttcbabyison I am a mother already, I have my son who is 21 months but even if I didn't have him I'm still a mother, I lost my daughter far enough along that when I talk about her she IS my daughter. 

I don't get a lot of options in waiting and trying every month, infertility pretty much took that from me so it's a little harder to "look" to the next cycle since the next cycle could very well be months or years away for me. 

I wanted to be pg before her DD to help me get through it and now I have to face it empty and alone. Mothers day is 4 months since we lost her and my heart is still shattered in a million pieces.


----------



## ami1985

finally got my bfp :) due january and wud of been due in july :) xxx


----------



## lilblossom

ami1985 said:


> finally got my bfp :) due january and wud of been due in july :) xxx

congratulations wishing you a h & h 9 months


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, ami!


----------



## kategirl

samj732 said:


> kate, sometimes it can take a few cycles for your chart to "make sense" if you will. Keep at it, I think you'll enjoy it.

Lol, I don't really expect to get any info from my chart, I just keep wishing I knew if I was actually going to O this month, or if it will be on time. Probably better if I don't know, then I won't expect a BFP!


----------



## samj732

kategirl said:


> Lol, I don't really expect to get any info from my chart, I just keep wishing I knew if I was actually going to O this month, or if it will be on time. Probably better if I don't know, then I won't expect a BFP!

Oohhh, you'll be surprised what you see! I enjoyed it but I sure as heck don't miss it :haha: If you have "normal" cycles I'm sure O is right around the corner.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Ami-Congrats!!!!

Kelly9-I know how you feel. I don't ovulate without injectables. I need the big guns to get pregnant. There is no next month. It's not that simple. It cost a fortune for us to do this! My heart aches for you!!!! ((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Islander

Congratulations ami :-D


----------



## Camlet

Sending lots & lots of :hugs: Kelly you do still belong here :hugs: xx

Congrats ami :)

Samj I have the sonoline b & I love it! :) I didn't pick up my baby's heartbeat until exactly 11 weeks though so try to be patient if you don't find it although I've heard of a few people picking it up earlier! :) xx


----------



## Islander

hi camlet - i have the sonoline b too :D


----------



## Camlet

Islander said:


> hi camlet - i have the sonoline b too :D

:D They are great aren't they! How early did you pick up your LO on yours? I've only just realised your not actually that far off from me! What's your due date? xx


----------



## kategirl

samj732 said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I don't really expect to get any info from my chart, I just keep wishing I knew if I was actually going to O this month, or if it will be on time. Probably better if I don't know, then I won't expect a BFP!
> 
> Oohhh, you'll be surprised what you see! I enjoyed it but I sure as heck don't miss it :haha: If you have "normal" cycles I'm sure O is right around the corner.Click to expand...

I've always had very normal cycles, but according cycle and past Os, I should have Od yesterday or today, but I still never got a OPK+. So I'm not quite sure what's up.


----------



## kategirl

I may have spoken too soon... Since I should be Oing but got a OPK- last night, I decided to try another OPK this morning and it was definitely positive (line was darker than control, and last night's was a line but very faint compared to the control). I'm a bit concerned that it was a false positive since I had to use FMU, but I'm hoping it's a good sign of O! :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kelly - Don't give up hope and if you don't get your BFP before your due date doesn't mean you don't belong here!! I got mine waaaay after lol! Don't give up! We'll help you get through it :hugs: xx

Sam - yes I'd say its rather very early lol! I know some women find it around then but that's rather lucky. I found mine at 10+5, let's hope you find your's soon!! Give it a week and try again :thumbup: xx

Ttcbaby -lets hope that rainbow means something for you!! My mums friend, when she came out of hospital after giving birth to her twins, there was two rainbows in the sky! xx

Lomelly - men ey lol! It's only recently it's sort of 'popped' lol, but when I wear my clothes I still look like I've eaten just too many pies! :dohh: xx

Congratulations Ami - H&H 9 months xx

Yay for the positive OPK Kategirl get BD'ing!! xx


----------



## samj732

kate, I used FMU with my tests and then tested a few hours later in the day again just to make sure. 

jess, I REALLY tried later last night and I thought I got it but only for about 2 seconds :haha: I will just leave it for a week or so and see what happens then. Turns out bubs doesn't like to be found and I had the worst tummyache after :) Probly didn't help that I was pushing that thing as hard as I could haha!


----------



## kategirl

samj732 said:


> kate, I used FMU with my tests and then tested a few hours later in the day again just to make sure.

Yeah, I used FMU the first two months; the first month seemed to work okay but last month I hot a full week of positives when I most likely Od the second day of that week (when I was expected to O) based on when AF came. I saw that late morning/early afternoon is better so I switched, but I can't test until I get home from work in the evening. I'm hoping I still get a positive once I get home from work.

I'm thinking I might stop OPKs in a couple more cycles. I seem to O on the same day every cycle, and we BD during the whole fertile window just to make sure, so I don't know if I'll keep them up the entire time until we get a BFP. I'm not sure how much they're actually helping.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sam - you do have to press quite firm when your early on but don't be pressing too hard :flow: The whooshing noise you described could be the placenta, if so, the baby will be near that! When your doing it early on the littlest tilted angle will change it a lot! So the longer you wait the better :) xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Well girls, totally caved this morning and POAS...BFN but i'm not surprised...still too early...now that i've caved, i'll test again Saturday (12dpo) and then Monday (14 dpo)....geesh! Only reason i tested this morning was because i felt hung over and that's exactly how i felt last time i was pregnant. Woke up with horrible headache and backache and just overall crummy and thought, oh my gosh, i better test. :wacko: Sorry to all of those that i preached to about WAITING...apparently i can't even listen to myself. Had NO intentions of testing yet. I guess the POAS-syndrome/addiction is very real!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> ttcbabyison I am a mother already, I have my son who is 21 months but even if I didn't have him I'm still a mother, I lost my daughter far enough along that when I talk about her she IS my daughter.
> 
> I don't get a lot of options in waiting and trying every month, infertility pretty much took that from me so it's a little harder to "look" to the next cycle since the next cycle could very well be months or years away for me.
> 
> I wanted to be pg before her DD to help me get through it and now I have to face it empty and alone. Mothers day is 4 months since we lost her and my heart is still shattered in a million pieces.

Oh I'm so sorry, I know you are a mother already, sorry i said it the wrong way. I meant a mother again! I'm so sorry you're so sad. I wish i could take it from you. And yes, Hannah was your daughter, for sure. it doesn't matter how far along we are, when it's a loss, it's hard to accept. I get that. I'm just so heartbroken for you. Wish there was something i could say to make you feel better. I know there's not though. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ami1985 said:


> finally got my bfp :) due january and wud of been due in july :) xxx

Yay, CONGRATS!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

lilblossom, your chart is confusing...are you still waiting on AF? your way past the point of showing one way or another on a HPT. What's going on???


----------



## kategirl

OPK was really negative this evening, but hopefully the OPK this morning was still right!


----------



## Kelly9

anyone know a reliable site to bulk order FRER'S? I'm tired of paying a fortune for them at the store.


----------



## samj732

xxxjessxxx said:


> Sam - you do have to press quite firm when your early on but don't be pressing too hard :flow: The whooshing noise you described could be the placenta, if so, the baby will be near that! When your doing it early on the littlest tilted angle will change it a lot! So the longer you wait the better :) xx

That's what I thought too, but at 8 weeks can I really hear the placenta that well? I wasn't going to like make myself bleed with the pushing :haha: but I was trying pretty hard to hear bubs. The two seconds I thought I got of bubs was near where I was hearing the wooshing sounds, on my way right side which is where I've had the most pain so I think that's where bubs settled in. As much as I want to try again tonight I know one day won't make much difference lol!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

samj732 said:


> xxxjessxxx said:
> 
> 
> Sam - you do have to press quite firm when your early on but don't be pressing too hard :flow: The whooshing noise you described could be the placenta, if so, the baby will be near that! When your doing it early on the littlest tilted angle will change it a lot! So the longer you wait the better :) xx
> 
> That's what I thought too, but at 8 weeks can I really hear the placenta that well? I wasn't going to like make myself bleed with the pushing :haha: but I was trying pretty hard to hear bubs. The two seconds I thought I got of bubs was near where I was hearing the wooshing sounds, on my way right side which is where I've had the most pain so I think that's where bubs settled in. As much as I want to try again tonight I know one day won't make much difference lol!Click to expand...

If you do it too much on the side, it's not the baby but actually a big artery (femoral artery). I found what I thought was the baby but it was too low, sounded like swooshing where as it should sound more like galloping and....I lost the baby before we heard that noise. So.... make sure you stay in the center to be sure. :)


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Ok so here's as requested :flow:
> 
> First pic is from 9 weeks...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/9weeks.jpg
> 
> Second pic is from 13 weeks...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/13weeks.jpg
> 
> Third pic is from 17 weeks...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/17weeks.jpg

I dont know how to do spoilers lol, Your bump is sooooooooooo cute!!!!!! 
here is my bump pic for 34 weeks :) only 6 weeks till go and now im getting terrified. me and oh has a discussion tonight, after the mc, i became obsessed with ttc and tbh so did he, it was such a chore, we only ever spoke about getting that bfp. we never spoke about what would happen once we had got that bfp, its strange...... I think because of the mc we had lost hope. But as we sat there, it was so strange because at the same time, we looked at each other and said " look at us now" just goes to show that everything WILL be ok in the end i guess. 
Just wanted to share that, i thought it was kinda sweet. 
So...... How you doing??? any symptoms?? xxx

congrats Ami!!!
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## carebear1981

lomelly said:


> ttcbabyisom, I really hope that is a sign for you!
> 
> carebear, hope you've been doing well, how are things all the way in Cambridge? ;)
> 
> kelly, I'm so, so sorry about the neg test. don't worry about getting there before your DD, you WILL get there.
> 
> samj, which doppler did you get??
> 
> Jess, you're lucky! I have a tiny bump in the morning, it gets bigger when I eat and walk around but no "pop" for me yet... guess I have more waiting to do! Bugging DH to take a picture as he takes much better ones than I do :haha:

Things are good here! Thanks! Busy season at work so the days just fly by! Still trying to decide what to do about OH. I think we're going to have a chat this weekend. And how about all the way in Kitchener? :haha:


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats ami! H+H 9 months!!


----------



## kategirl

So, I want some input. According to the calendar, I should have Od yesterday. I got a positive OPK yesterday morning and an almost positive this morning, but all of my afternoon ones have been negative. I had EW CM Tuesday and Wednesday, and very slippery EW CM yesterday. I had a slight rise in my temp yesterday and today, but it was the same temp as I had Saturday morning and FF did not give me crosshairs (even when I ignored Saturday's temp). I'm trying to figure out how many more days we should BD since I'm not sure if I'be Od yet or not. We definitely plan to tonight, but I'm trying to decide how many more days we should try for (at the moment it's still fun, but it's starting to get a bit old). Any thoughts?

I'm getting tempted to go back to the guess based on the calendar method that we used the first month... It got us a BFP then so it can't be all bad, lol!


----------



## samj732

Noo kate, it looks like you O'd cd 15. FF needs three days of higher temps to give you crosshairs, so just wait until tomorrow and see what happens. A lot of women get a + opk AFTER they ovulate.


----------



## kategirl

samj732 said:


> Noo kate, it looks like you O'd cd 15. FF needs three days of higher temps to give you crosshairs, so just wait until tomorrow and see what happens. A lot of women get a + opk AFTER they ovulate.

Ah, good to know about FF, I think I must have missed that when I was reading the info on how to chart! It's my first month with it, so I'm a bit unsure about exactly how it goes. :)

I'm about ready to stop OPKs, they just don't seem like they give me much help! I'll have to decide if I want to get some more for next month.

Luckily we're been much more relaxed and having a lot more fun with baby making this month, it reminds me of the fun we had the first month. I think finally accepting (I always knew it would, but now I've come to accept it better) the fact that it will take many more cycles has made me feel better about it all. BD is a lot more fun with less stress, lol. :) Right now I'm also focusing on learning how to get more consistant with coupons/shopping sales so that we can save more money before/when we are blessed with a baby!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ttcbaby - haha bless you hun!! Sounds good symptoms, lets hope your BFP is just playing hide and seek ;) xx

Sam - yeah we know the limit! When my midwife did it she actually really hurt me :nope:
I remember a thread a while ago where a woman was saying when your early on sometimes you can only hear placenta, my baby is on the right side too :thumbup: Although they move around ALOT!!! The doppler doesn't always pick it up on the reading and as it's early on, maybe try just listening as you may hear it very faintly in the background - use headphones they make everything so much clearer and easier! Once it does pick it up, it takes a while for the reading to go up too :) xx
...and like ILuvBabies said, you do have arteries in there so it's confusing, they pick up the double pump which reads about 130, and the way I realised if it was me or not was holding my breath - that way, you can tell if it slows down suddenly, and you can sort of feel your heart going with it then. When it's the baby it sounds like a horse galloping / a train, and shouldn't change even when holding your breath :) I could do a video of mine if that helps?? x

Stephanie - Gorgeous bump hunny!!! It's so so cute!! Can't wait until Im like that - a nice obvious beautiful bump :cloud9:
that's so sweet what he said! Good to hear your OH can be a sweetheart too :) 
I know what you mean though, we never really thought past this - always just the BFP, that's why I think you get in such disbelief when you get it. It's only the last few days Im getting excited now!! Before I was still numb, but Im starting to feel safer if that makes sense yet Im terrified to take it for granted still.
Funnily enough I actually went sick the first time today!!! In a restaurant toilet :blush: Apart from that and feeling faint and dizzy Im ok - how about you? xxx

kategirl - f'xd you got that eggy :spermy: :) xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> anyone know a reliable site to bulk order FRER'S? I'm tired of paying a fortune for them at the store.

I ordered mine from ebay. Much cheaper and got them super fast. Also the test strips without the plastic are cheaper. Not as easy or convenient to use but not bad either.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

stephanie1990 said:


> xxxjessxxx said:
> 
> 
> ok so here's as requested :flow:
> 
> First pic is from 9 weeks...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xxxjessxxx92x/9weeks.jpg
> 
> second pic is from 13 weeks...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xxxjessxxx92x/13weeks.jpg
> 
> third pic is from 17 weeks...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xxxjessxxx92x/17weeks.jpg
> 
> 
> i dont know how to do spoilers lol, your bump is sooooooooooo cute!!!!!!
> Here is my bump pic for 34 weeks :) only 6 weeks till go and now im getting terrified. Me and oh has a discussion tonight, after the mc, i became obsessed with ttc and tbh so did he, it was such a chore, we only ever spoke about getting that bfp. We never spoke about what would happen once we had got that bfp, its strange...... I think because of the mc we had lost hope. But as we sat there, it was so strange because at the same time, we looked at each other and said " look at us now" just goes to show that everything will be ok in the end i guess.
> Just wanted to share that, i thought it was kinda sweet.
> So...... How you doing??? Any symptoms?? Xxx
> 
> congrats ami!!!Click to expand...

love your bump!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ugh...i'm so nervous and scared. Hate this feeling. Want that :bfp: SOOO bad. Today's prayer was different. Instead of praying for God to grant my wish and give me a baby, i prayed for PEACE during this time of my obsessing...[-o&lt;


----------



## kategirl

Fx ttcbaby!

I just realized that if I Od on Wednesday, I Od on our third wedding anniversary! How special would that be if by some miracle we ended up with a BFP?!? I still have no hopes for this month, but it's nice to think about. :)


----------



## lomelly

Kate, it does look like you o'd Wednesday. Good luck!

Carebear, things have been crazy busy here with work too, and add in work drama... I hope your OH is reasonable during your talk, I mean if he gave you a clear cut date of "this is the month we can start ttc" that would be different but always putting it off to save more would be frustrating for you. Hope it goes well!!

Jess, I have total bump envy of you :haha: DH took a pic on his phone I just have to get the bugger to email it to me! 

Afm, we are moving into an apartment by my work in July... Thank god I get out of lifting!! ;)


----------



## kategirl

No BD tonight, hubbie stayed up most of the day (he works nights Sunday-Thursday night) because he wanted to go see the Avengers movie, so he fell asleep immediately after dinner. I hope the BD earlier in the week is enough!


----------



## samj732

Aww jess, you are so helpful. There are so many videos on youtube, and I think I've watched them all :haha: So I get the whooshy sound and the artery sound aren't it. I know it too because they are too slow. When I got that "what I thought was bubs" it was fast and reminded me of my washer on the spin cycle, or something. lol. I'm sure it will be easier as I get a bit farther along, but if I do have any more questions I'm going to force you to make that video :)


----------



## Kelly9

I'll try ebay!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Super scared...sad this morning. My chart does not look good as of this morning's temp. Could be late implantation??? I don't feel hopeful. This sucks. :cry:


----------



## kategirl

So, this morning I did my temp and FF didn't give me crosshairs. It wouldn't give me crosshairs even when I put in a much higher value, but it did when I told it to ignore last Saturday's temp. Last Saturday we were in a hotel and I remember waking up really warm, so I think that's why it was so high. This morning was also kind of hard to temp because I kept tossing and turning all night and having a hard time sleeping; my 6 am temp was 98.34, which was way over my temp from when I first woke up (which I used for my chart). Very confusing!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - bless lol, looking forward to seeing the pic!! Eek exciting stuff about moving :D Does that mean you'll be doing a nursery for baby? I thought me and OH wouldn't be able to but turns out we can now :D xx

Sam - it was probably it! Im here anytime to help :) xx

Ttcbaby - hold on for hope hunny :hugs: xx

Kategirl - Im useless with all the charting stuff - but f'xd it gets you that BFP xx


----------



## samj732

Hooooly crap, I think I heard it! Behind the wooshy sounds, there was like a train going thru there! The reading jumped up to 147 5 times! :happydance:


----------



## Camlet

Aww yay sound like you definitely found it samj!! :happydance: it's one of the most amazing sounds ever isn't it! :) xx


----------



## kategirl

Glad you found it, samj!

I'm 5 dpo, just sitting around waiting for next week so that AF can come and we can start another round of trying. I have a yearly GYN appointment on June 15, so I'm looking forward to that and seeing when my doctor will let me do some additional tests if we still can't conceive (she had said next January, but I have some signs of cysts so I'm really hoping she'll okay a scan for that sooner, maybe in the fall?). It's also my first Dr visit since the miscarriage (I was so early they said there was no reason to come in) so it will be nice to at least have someone take a quick look and say that things look okay (I'm sure they are, just nice to confirm it).


----------



## kategirl

My chart is super wonky, my temp just keeps going up! I hope it's just due to the fact that my husband was in bed with me those nights (he usually works nights) so my temp ended up higher? I sure hope I didn't ovulate later or something.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

So ANOTHER BFN this morningassuming this for sure means no pregnancy this cycle. My temps are completely confusing though. Went down on cd 11 and 12 and then shot back up cd 13 and back down on 14BUT bbt is confusing me because this mornings first temp was 97.26 and took it again right away without moving or anything and it was 97.71. WTH??? Supposed to get AF tomorrowfeel its inevitable at this point and feeling the most down EVER. Just numb. :nope:

Im sorry to all of you that have gotten this same news, I pray that next month is your month. Our month. Please God.


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Ttcbaby - haha bless you hun!! Sounds good symptoms, lets hope your BFP is just playing hide and seek ;) xx
> 
> Sam - yeah we know the limit! When my midwife did it she actually really hurt me :nope:
> I remember a thread a while ago where a woman was saying when your early on sometimes you can only hear placenta, my baby is on the right side too :thumbup: Although they move around ALOT!!! The doppler doesn't always pick it up on the reading and as it's early on, maybe try just listening as you may hear it very faintly in the background - use headphones they make everything so much clearer and easier! Once it does pick it up, it takes a while for the reading to go up too :) xx
> ...and like ILuvBabies said, you do have arteries in there so it's confusing, they pick up the double pump which reads about 130, and the way I realised if it was me or not was holding my breath - that way, you can tell if it slows down suddenly, and you can sort of feel your heart going with it then. When it's the baby it sounds like a horse galloping / a train, and shouldn't change even when holding your breath :) I could do a video of mine if that helps?? x
> 
> Stephanie - Gorgeous bump hunny!!! It's so so cute!! Can't wait until Im like that - a nice obvious beautiful bump :cloud9:
> that's so sweet what he said! Good to hear your OH can be a sweetheart too :)
> I know what you mean though, we never really thought past this - always just the BFP, that's why I think you get in such disbelief when you get it. It's only the last few days Im getting excited now!! Before I was still numb, but Im starting to feel safer if that makes sense yet Im terrified to take it for granted still.
> Funnily enough I actually went sick the first time today!!! In a restaurant toilet :blush: Apart from that and feeling faint and dizzy Im ok - how about you? xxx
> 
> kategirl - f'xd you got that eggy :spermy: :) xx

xxx jess xxx - Thank you hun :hugs: yea my oh can be a sweetheart when he wants to be lol, omg you was sick for the first time? your so lucky!!! i was sick everyday for 16 weeks!!! im doing ok, its the hormones now, one minute im crying the next my face is red with anger etc..... I think because i know i have 5 weeks left im getting scared :cry: xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sam - yaaay for finding it!!! :D xx

Stephanie - yeah first time lol :) Wasn't too pleasant so my heart goes out to you for you having it everyday up until 16 weeks!! That would of done me in!
Ahh bless, that is very scary!! You'll be ok though :hugs: You'll be meeting your daughter in about 5 weeks yaaay :happydance: xx


----------



## Kmae

I had a slight temp rise this morning so it looks like I ov'd on Mothers Day and am officially in the tww. Please please let this be the one!

Sam, how exciting to have found the HB!

Stephanie, wow only 5 weeks! Keep us updated!

Kategirl, It's great that your temp keep going up-hopefully it continues to!

Jess, crazy that you finally got sick at 16 weeks. So you are able to do a nursery now? Are you and your OH getting your own place?!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kmae - Let's hope O on Mother's Day gives you the extra sureness of becoming a mother this cycle :D 
Yes we should be, getting excited.
Although Im debating whether to stay with OH anymore so circumstances may change xx


----------



## samj732

Amazing. I'm still smiling and that was 12 hours ago. 

Kmae, hopefully the mother's day O'ing is a good omen for you! I don't envy you being in the tww, always the worst :flower:

GL kate! Your temps will probably go up like that, that's what happened to me. The one hormone (progesterone I think?) makes that happen. Don't worry :)

jess, I'm in the same boat with OH. Not getting along at all and it's causing me so much stress. Ugh.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sam - It's tough isn't it. Are you actually considering leaving him? xx


----------



## samj732

I'm not sure what to do right now. All we have done is fight since I found out I was pregnant and he is being an ass, for lack of better words. Last Friday I came home from work to him screaming at me about the house not being clean enough and the laundry not being done (the two whole loads there were, one of which was mine). So apart from being utterly exhausted from work (I'm a CNA, it's a physical job) I had to clean the house top to bottom and do the laundry. It's "expected" of me to clean the entire house, do ALL the laundry, cook, and do dishes. This is 2012, not 1942. I'm just not sure I can live like this the rest of my life.

He never used to be such an ass, but we have gotten into it plenty of times about the housework.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh hunny :hugs: Have you tried sitting down and talking with him?
Sorry he's being an ass. My OH's being the same. He isn't 'him' anymore. I feel Im at breaking point, and so close to saying the words 'I don't want to be with you no more'. I feel like Im with im for the baby at the moment xx


----------



## samj732

I can't talk to him. He just flips out and gets all defensive, so instead we just scream at each other. Real healthy, huh?

I kinda feel that way about mine too. It's like a flip got switched and he's just a prick all of a sudden. And he's taken to yelling at me for sleeping too much, uhh... I'm pregnant? Excuse me that my body is working 10x harder then yours is all day and I just want to sit around right now.

I don't want to be stuck with a man just because I have a baby with him. I want to be stuck with a man because I'm in love with him and can't imagine my life without him. It's a tough situation. :flower:


----------



## kategirl

I'm sorry you're both having OH problems, that definitely doesn't make the pregnancy any easier. :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Same!! He shouts at me too. I tell him not to as the baby can hear him, and he doesn't care. Carries on shouting. He even spat at the door a few weeks ago, and he gets aggresive too. I don't want to be a single mother - but is it fair to stay with someone making me unhappy for our child? I don't know what's right xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Kategirl :flower: xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

xxxjessxxx said:


> Oh hunny :hugs: Have you tried sitting down and talking with him?
> Sorry he's being an ass. My OH's being the same. He isn't 'him' anymore. I feel Im at breaking point, and so close to saying the words 'I don't want to be with you no more'. I feel like Im with im for the baby at the moment xx




samj732 said:


> I can't talk to him. He just flips out and gets all defensive, so instead we just scream at each other. Real healthy, huh?
> 
> I kinda feel that way about mine too. It's like a flip got switched and he's just a prick all of a sudden. And he's taken to yelling at me for sleeping too much, uhh... I'm pregnant? Excuse me that my body is working 10x harder then yours is all day and I just want to sit around right now.
> 
> I don't want to be stuck with a man just because I have a baby with him. I want to be stuck with a man because I'm in love with him and can't imagine my life without him. It's a tough situation. :flower:

Ugh, i'm so sorry for both of you girls regarding the OH. This sucks! I can't imagine my guy not being there for me right now and i'm not even pregnant yet. You two should NOT have to deal with that kind of treatment. Ugh...just sucks and i'm so sorry. Hang in there!!! :hugs:


----------



## kategirl

I hate fake symptoms. I'm super hungry and I haven't been sleeping well (tossing and turning, waking up during the night/really early) the last couple days, but I'm only 5 dpo so I know they are all fake, lol. :rofl: I think the only symptom I'll trust would be waking up every morning and (TMI, I know) having really loose BMs. That's the only symptom I had while pregnant that I haven't even had before with PMS or AF.


----------



## samj732

Jess, I don't think it's fair to you OR baby to stay with a man you're unhappy with. Baby is going to be able to sense that you are unhappy, will be able to hear you fight, and sometimes the anger you have towards OH comes out on baby. If you truly think you will be happier as a single mom, and can't work it out with OH I think you're better off leaving. This is the same advice my bestie gave me, as she is miserable with her husband also and doesn't want the same thing to happen to me. Lucky for me I'm not married yet.


----------



## lomelly

samj, I'm glad you found the heartbeat, but am so sorry to hear about your OH. Men can be such idiots can't they??? They just don't get it sometimes.

jess, I'm also sorry you're going through the same thing :( how OH is treating you is not right or acceptable and you and LO deserve better! but I know that's a hard choice to make that can't be made in anger... hope you do whatever is best for you :hugs:

ttcbabyisom, BBT charting can be such a pain in the arse... it can give you such hope and then ruin it a few days later. if this is only your first month charting I wouldn't worry about your chart, you'll see a pattern after a few months. FX'd you're wrong about this cycle!! 

hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## kategirl

Wow, I was just looking at the little timeline things in my sig and realized it's only been two and a half months since the miscarriage. It seems like so much longer.

I just can't wait for AF to come so that we can move onto June. I feel like I'm more hopeful and relaxed before O; in the two week wait I just feel deflated and want the month to be over.


----------



## samj732

Your chart looks good kate. You definitely covered your fertile period :thumbup:


----------



## kategirl

samj732 said:


> Your chart looks good kate. You definitely covered your fertile period :thumbup:

Lol, that we did. :blush: March we didn't do very well since the hubbie was sick, April it kind of felt like a chore (and we ended up doing self insemination most of the nights), but May felt a lot better and was a lot more fun (like it was in February). I'm hoping that's a good sign for the coming months! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I MC on March 6, I was due Oct, 6. I'm pg again, got my BFP tonight, due Jan 26.


----------



## kategirl

Leinzlove said:


> I MC on March 6, I was due Oct, 6. I'm pg again, got my BFP tonight, due Jan 26.

Congeste! H&H 9 months!


----------



## girlinyork

EWCM today. Never get it this early. Hope I'm gearing up for a nice early ov :) OPK was fairly dark too!


----------



## kategirl

Fx, girlin!


----------



## kategirl

I'm a little concerned; if I add back in my really high temp (on CD11) to my FF chart, it changes my O to CD18. I'm really hoping that I was on schedule by the calendar plus my one positive OPK was right. :nope:


----------



## dancareoi

kategirl said:


> I'm a little concerned; if I add back in my really high temp (on CD11) to my FF chart, it changes my O to CD18. I'm really hoping that I was on schedule by the calendar plus my one positive OPK was right. :nope:

Hi, I have also been worried about my OV - i thought i should have ov`d a couple of days ago but nothing - however i have done OPK test today and i have changed my avatar to show it - do these lines look the same to everyone?

P.s - My EDD was 15.6.12 - just over 4 weeks time - my other 3 have all been early - So i was expecting baby to be born in about 2 weeks time


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats Leinzlove!! H&H 9 months!!

Danceroi - they look the same to me :thumbup:

Kate & girlin - FX for you both!

jess and samj - that really sux about your OHs :( I know it's probably scary to think about being single moms, but I have 2 friends that have done it and they and their LOs are soooo much happier


----------



## Sweetz33

I was a single mom for 9 of my daughter's 10 years. Her 10th year my DH was around. :happydance: it's hard but the benifits are well worth the difficulties :thumbup:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

kategirl - f'xd there not fake symptoms and they are real :D xx

Thanks girlies, after yesterday chatting to you girls - I had a serious think.
OH actually realised something was on my mind and came over to me and gave me a hug. After how cold and horrible he's been to me the past few weeks it hit me hard, and I just burst out crying into his arms - I've wanted a bit of care shown for so long. 
He sat down next to me and kept asking what was wrong, I couldn't tell him. 
I suddenly felt so guilty for even thinking to leave him :nope: But he started asking is it us? And do I love him? I said I love him but I just don't know whether I want to be with him anymore... and then he started crying :cry:
We had a long talk (actually talking!) and I he seemed to realise how much of a dick he's been and apologised. We talked over a lot of stuff and it all seems to be ok :) I just pray it stays that way. Thanks for helping me though girls, I'm glad I finally got it off of my chest xx

Woohoo for being a mango Lomelly - how are you feeling? Your so lucky you only have 7 days until your scan! 13 for me :/ xx

Congrats Leinzlove!! H&H sticky 9 months :D xx


----------



## samj732

Aww jess, so glad you got to work some things out. Hopefully it stays good now :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks sam. The staying good part is what I doubt. I've told him before how I feel and he improves for a few days and goes back to normal. I just hope the reality of me telling him I was considering leaving him gives him the kick up the bum he needs.
I hope things get better for you sweety :flow: xx


----------



## carebear1981

That's good jess! I hope he stays good to you!! You deserve the best!


----------



## carebear1981

:thumbup: And yes! Congrats on becoming a mango lomelly!!

I can't remember if you mentioned before, but are you going to find out what you are having??? Let us know!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Carebear - any luck with your OH? xx


----------



## kategirl

Is anyone testing soon? How is everyone doing? We need some more BFPs!

AFM, I'm going to try to not test this month. I hate wasting the money on tests, and I am just not feeling it this month. But knowing me I'll probably break down and test this weekend at 10 or 11 dpo. :dohh:


----------



## Kmae

I will test around May 24th- but already feel out this cycle too. My first pg (ended in mc) I got super sore nips the day after ovulation. It is my telling sign. Right now they feel totally normal so I'm not feeling too positive:nope:.


----------



## samj732

Nobody is out until the witch shows. If nothing else kmae, I see that the clomid made you O sooner the usual. That's a good thing!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

We do need more bfp's!!
Nice to see a third of the group have but I wan't more of you ladies with BFP's!!! xx


----------



## kategirl

My boobs have swollen up and they're starting to get sore, but I've gotten that every month that we've been trying so far (the month I got pregnant and every month since) so no surprise there. I also fell asleep on the couch for a while last night at 7:30, but that's sadly not uncommon for me, lol! I'm 7 dpo right now; can't wait for this month to be over!


----------



## Mrskg

hi ladies just popped by to see how you're all doing i had a bit of a blip yest i stupidly done a digi with very diluted pee an it came up 1-2 trying for now to just :ignore: it i know they can be very unpredictable even epu told me to stay away from them they are the bain of their lives x so im hoping it was just because of diluted pee x this is our last try so thats the most scary thing right now x

as for OH's well with my 1st dd her dad was an idiot it took till she was 3 for me to actually leave so wish id done it sooner x with my 2nd dd her dad was ok but we just weren't meant to be together i eventually left him too x then i met my hubby an as much as he can be an arse sometimes i know this is the real deal an so worth the wait x my advice is to listen to that other voice (the one that says i cant put up with this for a lifetime) as hard as it is you can do it on your own an you need to do whats best for baby i can remember when my 1st dd was 3 an i left her dad an met my 2nd dd'd dad she said he's nice he doesnt shout like daddy :cry: i put her through so much staying for as long as i did x


----------



## kategirl

Fx, Mrskg! I'm sure it was just the urine if it was really diluted.


----------



## Kmae

Mrskg, stay away from those digis! When is your first scan? I'm so glad that you found the man that you want to spend the rest of your life with. My DH can also be an arse sometimes- but so can I:blush:. But we are very open and honest with each other and always talk thing out. No relationship is easy- but deep down you know when your in one you shouldn't be.


----------



## Mrskg

scan not till 9 weeks :wacko: should be used to all the waiting by now lol but it doesnt get any easier xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Mrskg said:


> scan not till 9 weeks :wacko: should be used to all the waiting by now lol but it doesnt get any easier xxx

sometimes we can make things so hard for ourselves by doing things we don`t need to do, good luck with your scan, keeping everything crossed for you.

I know what you mean about all the waiting, i have had five pregnancies now and the waiting is terrible.:flower:

About to enter TWW club so more waiting now.

My DH and I have been together for ever!!! I was 17 when I met him and he was 19 - I will be 41 in August, when we will have been married for 15 years. In October we will have been together for 24 years!!!!!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Mrskg, I know I won't be with him if he keeps going like this as hard as it is. It's just seeing if he gets better now.
Im glad you've found the right one now hunny :flower: And yes, they certainly can all be arses!
Definitely stay away from the digi's! They are very unreliable, I've heard women getting different results with the same pee :wacko:
Your pregnant hun stop testing!! :happydance: xx


----------



## kategirl

Is there a reason digi's are bad? That's all I've used (Clear Blue Digital without the fancy week estimation) and so far they seem to have been accurate for me (neg the first month until 17 dpo and then pod after that through the day I started the miscarry and my HCG was 25, then neg when I tested later that week; neg the last two cycles). Now I wonder if I need to go get different tests after I finish off my current box?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I think it's the conception indicator that isn't reliable kate, I believe the simple ones are ok, but can still be unreliable with negatives xx


----------



## Mrskg

digis are 50miu so no good for early testing x

1-2 is 50-200 miu
2-3 is 200-2000 miu
3+ is 2000+

from what ive been reading the weeks can be a bit balmy can even be different when doing 2 in the same pee x personally i think its shocking the amount of stress they cause when they are wrong x


----------



## kategirl

Good to know!

I've been wanting to get some cheapy strips off the internet, but everywhere I look there are some bad reviews. I looked for Wondo (I think that was the name?) on Amazon since I saw pots of people using them on the FF gallery, but the reviews said that they were giving false positives or that the ones they got were actually a different brand. Does anyone have a good brand/source for cheapy tests? Since this is going to takr a while I'd like to cut the costs a bit (and save the good tests for if I think I might have a positive), but not if it means they are way too unreliable.


----------



## kategirl

Hmmm, that's weird because my digi definitly gave me a positive right after I got back from the doctor when I started to miscarry (so not even fmu) and I know that my blood HCG was 25.


----------



## Mrskg

thats the info on clearblue ??thats makes me feel better knowing they can pick up lower levels an you are proof of that cause i was assuming my levels had to be over 50 when i tested first time so even if the 1-2 was right yest i could still be ok if i have slow rising hcg dont know if any of that made sense lol but i have an hcg table an it says for 5 weeks average is between 180-7400 




theres cheap ones on ebay 10 for £5 they have cerise pink lids they are really sensitive an better than ic's i think x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

:bfn: and :witch: yesterday so Im out for May. :sad2: On to cycle #4already on day 2 so thats good.


----------



## kategirl

Fx for next month, ttcbaby!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

lomelly said:


> samj, I'm glad you found the heartbeat, but am so sorry to hear about your OH. Men can be such idiots can't they??? They just don't get it sometimes.
> 
> jess, I'm also sorry you're going through the same thing :( how OH is treating you is not right or acceptable and you and LO deserve better! but I know that's a hard choice to make that can't be made in anger... hope you do whatever is best for you :hugs:
> 
> ttcbabyisom, BBT charting can be such a pain in the arse... it can give you such hope and then ruin it a few days later. if this is only your first month charting I wouldn't worry about your chart, you'll see a pattern after a few months. FX'd you're wrong about this cycle!!
> 
> hope everyone else is doing well :flower:

Yes, charting can for sure be a pain but fun at the same time. Neat to see how the body changes during the cycle. I just want so bad for it to work in my favor here soon. On to cycle #4. We shall see.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Goodluck for this month Ttcbaby :hugs: xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> Wow, I was just looking at the little timeline things in my sig and realized it's only been two and a half months since the miscarriage. It seems like so much longer.
> 
> I just can't wait for AF to come so that we can move onto June. I feel like I'm more hopeful and relaxed before O; in the two week wait I just feel deflated and want the month to be over.

that's exactly how i feel before O and during the 2ww...ugh...hang in there!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Leinzlove said:


> I MC on March 6, I was due Oct, 6. I'm pg again, got my BFP tonight, due Jan 26.

WOW, CONGRATS!!! H&H 9 months!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

carebear1981 said:


> Congrats Leinzlove!! H&H 9 months!!
> 
> Danceroi - they look the same to me :thumbup:
> 
> Kate & girlin - FX for you both!
> 
> jess and samj - that really sux about your OHs :( I know it's probably scary to think about being single moms, but I have 2 friends that have done it and they and their LOs are soooo much happier

carebear, are you getting excited? You're about to test! FX'd!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dancareoi said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> scan not till 9 weeks :wacko: should be used to all the waiting by now lol but it doesnt get any easier xxx
> 
> sometimes we can make things so hard for ourselves by doing things we don`t need to do, good luck with your scan, keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> I know what you mean about all the waiting, i have had five pregnancies now and the waiting is terrible.:flower:
> 
> About to enter TWW club so more waiting now.
> 
> My DH and I have been together for ever!!! I was 17 when I met him and he was 19 - I will be 41 in August, when we will have been married for 15 years. In October we will have been together for 24 years!!!!!!Click to expand...

Wow, that's awesome! Congratulations! Good luck in your next TWW...FX'd for you!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

kategirl said:


> Good to know!
> 
> I've been wanting to get some cheapy strips off the internet, but everywhere I look there are some bad reviews. I looked for Wondo (I think that was the name?) on Amazon since I saw pots of people using them on the FF gallery, but the reviews said that they were giving false positives or that the ones they got were actually a different brand. Does anyone have a good brand/source for cheapy tests? Since this is going to takr a while I'd like to cut the costs a bit (and save the good tests for if I think I might have a positive), but not if it means they are way too unreliable.

Do you have access to a Dollar Store?? I tried those for the first time with my BFP cycle, and I got a no guessing 2nd line @ 11DPO.


----------



## kategirl

blakesmom said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> Do you have access to a Dollar Store?? I tried those for the first time with my BFP cycle, and I got a no guessing 2nd line @ 11DPO.
> 
> Yeah, I had actually tried a Dollar Tree but they didn't have any (I'd heard other people mention that as well). Maybe I'll try the other one by us!Click to expand...


----------



## samj732

Kate, I used the Wondfo tests from Amazon and they worked wonderfully for me. There was just one bad batch that was giving false positives and they don't send those out anymore. I definitely didn't have a line until I was preggo, and even the evap I "thought" I got was a positive.

TBH, I got two positive tests and emailed the company to ask if my batch number was bad because I didn't believe it. Then I saw the line on the FRER :)


----------



## nesSAH

Hey ladies....long time!
Great to hear all the good news.

So, who else is waiting to test?
AF is due next weekend, so I think I will POAS end of May :fx:


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Sam - yaaay for finding it!!! :D xx
> 
> Stephanie - yeah first time lol :) Wasn't too pleasant so my heart goes out to you for you having it everyday up until 16 weeks!! That would of done me in!
> Ahh bless, that is very scary!! You'll be ok though :hugs: You'll be meeting your daughter in about 5 weeks yaaay :happydance: xx

hey!! sorry havent been on here for a little while, it was my birthday :happydance: and oh has been in hospital a couple of times due to gallstones but he is finally getting his operation in less then 2 weeks so all is good!!, yea sickness for that long was horrid but i never thought i would admit this but id rather have sickness then back ache 24/7 lol. I know.... i cant believe this pregnancy will be over in 5 weeks :wacko: Im giving her an eviction notice when im full term, i have to admit, its been the longest 8/9 months of my life!!!, I will defo keep you all updated!!! i packed my hospital bag yesterday, i was doing it for hours and hours!! never thought i would need so much lol 

Im sorry to read you and oh was having a bad time and im glad you have resorted it now :hugs: men can be such pricks when they want to be, i should know, my oh is horrible when he wants to be, a real bully, but then when hes loving and caring, he is adorable. Its like a split personality:shrug:. 

I cant believe your nearly 20 weeks, half way through!!!! and you will be finding out what your having!!, i cant wait for the scan piccies :) xxx


----------



## kategirl

nesSAH said:


> AF is due next weekend, so I think I will POAS end of May :fx:

AF is due next Wednesday for me, but I'm going to try not to test if I can. I just don't feel pregnant like I did the BFP month, so I'm pretty sure it's on to June for me.


----------



## dancareoi

kategirl said:


> nesSAH said:
> 
> 
> AF is due next weekend, so I think I will POAS end of May :fx:
> 
> AF is due next Wednesday for me, but I'm going to try not to test if I can. I just don't feel pregnant like I did the BFP month, so I'm pretty sure it's on to June for me.Click to expand...

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Cetarari

Our Daughter was due on May 10th, we lost her in January. I'm sat here with several BFP tests... and several BFN tests. Keeping my fingers crossed (and my toes). It's lovely to read through all the positive posts with good outcomes, gives me hope. Those of us who aren't quite there yet, it'll happen. We just need to keep on trying.

Kategirl - Never say never. A friend of mine had a miscarriage at 8 weeks after having a bunch of pregnancy symptoms. Her son was born happy and healthy after a symptomless pregnancy that didn't get picked up until she was almost 9 weeks pregnant because her cycle was always irregular and she didn't feel pregnant at all. I hope it'll be good news for you:)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Kate ... totally agree with the abover poster. I've had 3 pregnancies and all 3 have been totally different symptoms!! Fingers crossed for you. When are you testing? X


----------



## Mrskg

started spotting guessing its over for a 5th time will keep you posted but not holding out any hope for good news xxx


----------



## kategirl

I'm so sorry, Mrskg.


----------



## Leinzlove

I so hope not Mrskg! :hugs:


----------



## Camlet

:hugs: I'm so sorry mrskg I really hope it's not :hugs: xx


----------



## girlinyork

Really hope it turns out to be nothing mrskg :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Bleeding now an back really sore not looking good I'm afraid xxx


----------



## kategirl

Mrskg said:


> Bleeding now an back really sore not looking good I'm afraid xxx

I'm hoping for a miracle for you right now. :hugs:


----------



## samj732

:hugs: mrskg


----------



## kategirl

I feel like I still have some hope in my heart for this month, and I'm worried that I'll be crushed when AF comes next week. I'm not even hoping for a BFP (though I do wish for that miracle) so much as I'm just hoping to find the strength to stay positive and keep trying.


----------



## dancareoi

Mrskg said:


> Bleeding now an back really sore not looking good I'm afraid xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

No miracle for me x digi says not pregnant x :cry: I wish you all the luck in the world x I won't be trying again xxxx


----------



## Camlet

:( I'm so so sorry to hear that mrskg sending lots of :hugs: xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Mrskg said:


> No miracle for me x digi says not pregnant x :cry: I wish you all the luck in the world x I won't be trying again xxxx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Mrskg said:


> No miracle for me x digi says not pregnant x :cry: I wish you all the luck in the world x I won't be trying again xxxx

I am so sorry for you.:cry:

I know you say you are not going to try again and i can understand that, but have you seen a specialist at all?

i have been refered to someone by my GP called Professor Quenby, she specialises in recurrent miscarriages and is supposed to be very good, although she actually is based in the Midlands.

I went to see her 2 weeks ago and she has taken loads of blood and will be checking all sorts of things to see if there is anything wrong, of which she says all are treatable!

i really am sorry this has not worked out and i really hope you find happiness in whatever you decide to do.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Islander

really sorry mrs kg.... hugs.i wish there was something more helpful i could say or do...x
danca - ive seen lots of ladies on here going to prof quenby with good results too - good luck to you!


----------



## girlinyork

Mrskg, I am so so sorry. I agree with the other ladies though. It might be worth looking into why this has happened. You clearly still have lots of love to give and it would be a shame not to lavish it on a little one at some point.

Whatever you decide we'll be here. Take lots of time to feel better xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So sorry Mrskg :hugs: x


----------



## kategirl

I'm so sorry, Mrskg. :hugs:


----------



## kategirl

OMG, I just got a BFP!!!!!! 

I had no intentions to test this morning since I'm only 9 dpo, but I felt a little nauseous/hungry when I was trying to fall asleep last night, I was insanely hormonal in the evening, and this morning I woke up with an upset stomach (the other end, TMI) which was my "tell" symptom last time. I resisted testing when I first peed this morning, but then decided to wait and take a test with SMU. I used a digi and got a POSITIVE!!! I'm in such shock right now!

I'm only 9 dpo so I'm not really going to believe it until AF doesn't come next week, and I'm still worried that it will be a chemical or that I'll miscarry, but I'm also happy for right now! :happydance:


----------



## Camlet

Yay congrats Kategirl!! I hope this is a super sticky bean for you! :) xx


----------



## kategirl

I'm still in complete shock, but I'm not sure how to feel about getting a positive so early on. On one hand it seems like a good thing; I kind of wonder if things were never right from the very beginning with the last one since it took so long to get a positive (like my levels weren't increasing like they should) but this one has high enough hormones to give me a BFP already! On the other hand, I've heard that really early positive tests can mean higher risk of miscarriage/chemical pregnancy. So, I'm not sure what to think.

I know there's nothing I can do at this point, so I'm just going to try to be patient and hope for a good outcome!


----------



## dancareoi

kategirl said:


> I'm still in complete shock, but I'm not sure how to feel about getting a positive so early on. On one hand it seems like a good thing; I kind of wonder if things were never right from the very beginning with the last one since it took so long to get a positive (like my levels weren't increasing like they should) but this one has high enough hormones to give me a BFP already! On the other hand, I've heard that really early positive tests can mean higher risk of miscarriage/chemical pregnancy. So, I'm not sure what to think.
> 
> I know there's nothing I can do at this point, so I'm just going to try to be patient and hope for a good outcome!

Many congrats.

We always worry no matter what, just try and relax and be positive.:hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Kategirl :happydance: xx


----------



## samj732

So sorry Mrskg, wish we could make the pain go away. :hugs:

Ahh kate, good for you! Don't worry, I got my + at 8 DPO and everything is fine.


----------



## kategirl

samj732 said:


> Ahh kate, good for you! Don't worry, I got my + at 8 DPO and everything is fine.

It's just so different than last time in that respect.... In Feb I didn't get a BFP until 3 days after AF was due!


----------



## girlinyork

Causation and correlation - people who test early and have chemicals know about it. People who don't test assume its a period so testing positive so early doesn't mean anything wrong will happen. Congrats :) it came far sooner than you expected see xx


----------



## kategirl

girlinyork said:


> Causation and correlation - people who test early and have chemicals know about it. People who don't test assume its a period so testing positive so early doesn't mean anything wrong will happen. Congrats :) it came far sooner than you expected see xx

I'd actually seen that earlier implantation (which would give you an earlier test) increased your chances of miscarriage or chemical, but I don't actually know if that's true.


----------



## lomelly

All the :hugs: in the world to you, mrskg... I hope you choose whatever is right for you. 

Congrats to you kategirl!! 9dpo wow, must be a snuggly bean!

Jess, almost scan time for us!!! Yours is 28th right?? I do hope OH has kept being good to you!


----------



## kategirl

I really hope this is our rainbow.... It was conceived on our third wedding anniversary, very special! :happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

I have a book on miscarriage written by a specialist obgyn who said if you implant before 12dpo you have something like a 20% chance of miscarriage and any later you have an 80% chance.


----------



## nesSAH

kategirl said:


> nesSAH said:
> 
> 
> AF is due next weekend, so I think I will POAS end of May :fx:
> 
> AF is due next Wednesday for me, but I'm going to try not to test if I can. I just don't feel pregnant like I did the BFP month, so I'm pretty sure it's on to June for me.Click to expand...

Awww.... you never know hun, every baby is different. Also, it's not over till AF shows. Plus, do you have any AF symptoms???

I will be testing May 31st


----------



## nesSAH

*Mrskg*: My heart aches to hear this...you are in my prayers and I hope you get comfort and are able to try again :hugs: Stay strong!!


----------



## nesSAH

kategirl said:


> OMG, I just got a BFP!!!!!!
> 
> I had no intentions to test this morning since I'm only 9 dpo, but I felt a little nauseous/hungry when I was trying to fall asleep last night, I was insanely hormonal in the evening, and this morning I woke up with an upset stomach (the other end, TMI) which was my "tell" symptom last time. I resisted testing when I first peed this morning, but then decided to wait and take a test with SMU. I used a digi and got a POSITIVE!!! I'm in such shock right now!
> 
> I'm only 9 dpo so I'm not really going to believe it until AF doesn't come next week, and I'm still worried that it will be a chemical or that I'll miscarry, but I'm also happy for right now! :happydance:

*KATEGIRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!* :happydance:

I did not finish reading before my previous reply....
Oh my goodness I am SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!! *screams*

Please, get :af: out of your mind silly girl!! Congratulations!


----------



## nesSAH

kategirl said:


> I really hope this is our rainbow.... It was conceived on our third wedding anniversary, very special! :happydance:

When was this? Our 3rd wedding anniversary was May 1st! How exciting for you hun!!


----------



## kategirl

nesSAH said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> I really hope this is our rainbow.... It was conceived on our third wedding anniversary, very special! :happydance:
> 
> When was this? Our 3rd wedding anniversary was May 1st! How exciting for you hun!!Click to expand...

Our's was May 9th! Happy anniversary to both of us! :)


----------



## kategirl

I've been getting really excited about being pregnant today. I need to pull back a little, I don't want to get too happy and then het disappointed if I lose it. My husband keeps reminding me not to get too excited prematurely, but it almost kind of feels different than last time, and it's hard for me to not be all excited.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Kategirl a girl I know has had a few losses and she just tries to enjoy every pregnancy for what it is. Such a positive outlook :) but then again it's easier said than done isn't it. I don't think I'll be able to relax when I get pregnant but I also don't think I couldn't be excited x


----------



## kategirl

Another BFP this morning! Lol, I couldn't help myself! :rofl:


----------



## kategirl

How is everyone doing? I know there were a couple of us right behind me in cycles, so I'm hoping we can get some more good news soon! :dust:

AFM, I'm doing well, just trying to hope for the best while not getting my hopes up too much. I made a OBGyn appt for June 25th; hopefully I make it until then! For some reason I feel a lot better about this pregnancy, hopefully that's a good sign! :) I've been tired today (took two naps, lol), a little nauseous on and off, and keep having some very mild cramp feelings. Hopefully my little beam is digging in there and holding on tightly! :flower:


----------



## stephanie1990

congrats kategirl :flower::flower::flower:

I got my positive at 7dpo and im still here :) 

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: xxx


----------



## lomelly

Kategirl, I was peeing on sticks till about six weeks lol nothing wrong with that!! Are you able to get some blood work done at all?

Feeling full on kicks! Can feel them from the outside too, told DH to put his hand on there and baby gave a bunch of kicks. No flutters stage for this girl :haha:

Hope we have some more testing soon!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congratulations Kategirl! Awesome news!


----------



## kategirl

lomelly said:


> Kategirl, I was peeing on sticks till about six weeks lol nothing wrong with that!! Are you able to get some blood work done at all?
> 
> Feeling full on kicks! Can feel them from the outside too, told DH to put his hand on there and baby gave a bunch of kicks. No flutters stage for this girl :haha:
> 
> Hope we have some more testing soon!!

No, unfortunately no bloodwork for me, I asked my OBGyn office and they said they don't like doing bloodwork after only one miscarriage since it usually just causes more anxiety than reassurance. IDK, I'm not sure if I agree (I'd like to just have one blood test in a week or two so that I can make sure things are still going in the right direction) but I don't want to push it.

Congrats on the kicks, that's exciting! :)


----------



## kategirl

I'm noticing that I'm a bit paranoid about doing everything I can to keep this baby. Yesterday we went to a ren fair (we like to dress up and go; fun and dorky, lol) and it was about 90 degrees (in May, in Wisconsin! Crazy!), and it made me a little fearful that I was getting too hot and sweating too much and that it would cause me to lose the baby. This morning I got paranoid since I always have the laptop on my stomach (concerned about the heat; I think I'll try to stop that), and that I didn't get much sleep last night, and that maybe the BD my husband wants to have this afternoon will cause something bad.

I know that I can only do my best and that most of those things wouldn't affect the pregnancy anyway, but my common sense seems to be abandoning me right now. :dohh:

I don't really have symptoms at this point except being a little extra hungry and a little extra sleepy (but that one usually happens with PMS) and an upset stomach in the mornings. No sore boobs (though they're large and full) or anything else. Fx that it's just too early still and not a sign that this is a chemical or headed for a miscarriage!

And now just because this icon makes me laugh and we could all use a smile... :bunny:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - :cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU :cake:
What did you do for your birthday?
Sorry to hear about your OH hope he gets better soon!!
Yeah they can be down right cocks lol, he's being ok again - it's just mainly the stress if living here I think.
Been to anymore antenatal classes?
Yeah I know 20 weeks on wednesday, Im still in shock!! only 8 days left now too until we find out :D xxx

Welcome Cetarari - sorry to hear about your loss, f'xd for your bfp :D xx

Mrskg - so heart breaking to read your sad news :cry: I hope your keeping strong sweety, here anytime you want to chat :flow: xx

Kategirl - congrats sweety!! H&H 9 months for you :D :D xx

Lomelly - I know so exciting isn't it! Yes 28th - 8 days for me and only 2 for you :D :D You must be so excited!! Baby is quite quiet nowadays, no outside kicks for me yet lol xx


----------



## Lou15

I posted on here a couple of weeks ago but haven't had much chance since. Just wanted to add my BFP to the total and to remind everyone that you're not out til the:witch:shows!!! AF was due for me last tues, but I got a BFN (had been testing and testing from about 7dpo!!). I became completely dejected, and didn't test again, despite AF still not coming! It's our anniversary tomorrow and DH surprised me yesterday by taking me back to the hotel where we had our wedding, to have dinner and stay the night. Before we left, I thought I'd better just check still negative, as large amounts of champagne and wine were planned....and finally came my BFP!!! (clearblue digital 'pregnant 2-3' no less!) So take heart, anyone who's currently late and negative...and best of luck to you all!!


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats Lou :) h&h 9 months


----------



## Camlet

Congratulations Lou!! Hope you have a h&h 9 months! :) xx


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, Lou!!! :) h&h 9 months!


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - :cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU :cake:
> What did you do for your birthday?
> Sorry to hear about your OH hope he gets better soon!!
> Yeah they can be down right cocks lol, he's being ok again - it's just mainly the stress if living here I think.
> Been to anymore antenatal classes?
> Yeah I know 20 weeks on wednesday, Im still in shock!! only 8 days left now too until we find out :D xxx
> 
> Welcome Cetarari - sorry to hear about your loss, f'xd for your bfp :D xx
> 
> Mrskg - so heart breaking to read your sad news :cry: I hope your keeping strong sweety, here anytime you want to chat :flow: xx
> 
> Kategirl - congrats sweety!! H&H 9 months for you :D :D xx
> 
> Lomelly - I know so exciting isn't it! Yes 28th - 8 days for me and only 2 for you :D :D You must be so excited!! Baby is quite quiet nowadays, no outside kicks for me yet lol xx

xxx jess xxx -Awww thank you hun :hugs:, didn't do much to be honest for my birthday, went shopping and brought ella a baby swing which was really cute lol, ye oh is having his pre-op at the hospital tomorrow to make sure he is healthy for the operation, i swear sometimes it feels like i live in that hospital, im always there :wacko: 
Im glad your oh is being ok with you again, my oh is currently living at his moms, but is moving back to my parents next sunday for good until we can move out, my parents house is only a small 2 bedroom so space is already limited, i know we will argue more but theres nothing i can do about it, :nope: 
I haven't been to anymore antenatal classes, i dont want sound big headed or something but i knew pretty much everything the teacher was saying, Im reading my birth books so im still preparing myself lol, iv got my hospital tour next weekend so that will be interesting. 
OMG 8 DAYS!!!!!!! im counting down with you hunny!!!! cant wait to hear the news!!!!!!!! :flower: xxx


----------



## samj732

Congrats Lou!!

I couldn't find bubs yesterday OR today on my doppler, and after hearing him so well 3 days ago... hopefully he is just hiding in there. :wacko:


----------



## lomelly

samj, it's still pretty early to hear the heartbeat, bean is so small at this point it's really hard to do. I'm sure all is well :flower:

jess, can you believe it's only 8 days away for you?? how time flies lately!! 2 days for me, looking forward to seeing LO again

here's a very late bump pic :blush: it's from yesterday.. 19w4d.. I think I finally popped.. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







19.5weekbelly.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lomelly

also a huge congrats to you, Lou! H&H 9 months!


----------



## kategirl

Adorable bump, lomelly!


----------



## kategirl

samj, it's still really early on to hear a heartbeat, I'm sure he's just hiding. :)

I keep feeling little cramps and such today and I just don't *feel* pregnant today, but no sign of blood in my CM so I'm just waiting. AF should come on Wednesday if it's coming. I'm sure it's most likely just my nerves making me worry.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Congrats Lou - what a lovely story.. H&H 9 months :D xx

Stephanie - Naww I can't wait until I can buy baby stuff. OH didn't want me buying any until waaaay late like at 30 weeks :shock: But with a bit of if you have this and I'll have that he's agreed we can buy stuff now :D Saved some money to go baby shopping after scan next Monday :D I'm excited becuase in Tesco's there is something I really want to buy if it's a girl and something I really want if it's a boy - so either way it's nice knowing I'll be buying one of those things :happydance:
Hope you get to move out soon! Do you know when you can?
Bless, I fell I'll be like that. But maybe because OH is coming with me I'll go for his sake, although he knows soooo much already bless!! He even uses all the things like 'CM' when he's talking about it and stuff :blush:
Haha thanks sweety, it's crept up quickly tbh but Im getting so excited!! 
Can't believe you've only got 33 days!! xxx

Sam - I had a few days like that, and speaking to women it's supposed to be normal early on as baby moves around A LOT! I was even around 11 weeks when baby decided to hide!!
Just remember there's a lot of space in there to move around in :dohh: xx

Lomelly - Eeek it's so exciting!! I can't wait to hear back from you after, you'll have to tell us alll about it :D Have you brought a lot of things for LO yet?
You have a gorgeous bump! I am soooo jealous!! Mine's still a funny angle looking one but yours is so cutely rounded :cloud9: Absolutely adorable! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

kate - I had a lot of cramps!! There was points where I thought I'd be losing LO. Also, I didn't have hardly any symptoms and still don't really :shrug: It's a good sign - means we're lucky!! Symptoms were only vaguely there when I was 6-7 weeks along :) xx


----------



## kategirl

xxxjessxxx said:


> kate - I had a lot of cramps!! There was points where I thought I'd be losing LO. Also, I didn't have hardly any symptoms and still don't really :shrug: It's a good sign - means we're lucky!! Symptoms were only vaguely there when I was 6-7 weeks along :) xx

Yeah, I know it is normal at this point but I still can't help being a little nervous, lol. I actually never had any cramps at all when I lost the last one (not even cramps like I get with AF) so I keep trying to tell myself that the little cramps and twinges I'm feeling are just a sign that things are happening in there. I think I'll feel better after I pass when AF should come, and MUCH better once I get my first OBGyn appt and can see that everything's okay.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Bless.. remember its OK and normal to be nervous and scared hunny, Im only just starting to get excited now :) xx


----------



## samj732

Kate, I had a lot of cramps too. I still get them on and off actually. Now I call them growing pains :)

lomelly, gosh you're adorable! Great bump pic.

Thank you ladies for reassuring me. I know there is so much room for such a little baby to hide in, and I keep remembering that my "miscarriage percentage" right now is a measly 3%. I'm sure after such a great show a few days ago he feels like he's done his duty for the week :)


----------



## kategirl

I resisted testing yesterday, but I did test this morning and still BFP. :happydance: Two days until AF would have been here!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: Kate :)

:hugs: Sam I'm sure he's just hiding .. .cheeky little monkey :lol: x


----------



## kategirl

Uh oh, I just checked my CM and there's a little bit of brown in it. That's normally what happens before AF and also the first thing I saw before the miscarriage. I know it might still be normal, but right now it's not looking great for me. Fx that it's just some normal spotting.


----------



## girlinyork

Hopefully it's just IB x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed it's just an IB hun, xxxjacxxx found out she was PG last week and she had spotting around the same time as you and everything's ok now :hugs: Got everything crossed for you x


----------



## stephanie1990

kategirl - I had brown spotting a week before my period was due so i thought i was out for the month but had a pregnancy test and just wanted to test, didnt think i would get my bfp but i did, the brown lasted for about 7 days in total, i then had bright red blood so thought id miscarried again, the blood lasted for 2 days, then it stopped and touch wood, havent had any since. 

Stay positive hun, The first trimester was hell for me, head up and think lots of positive thoughts!! xxx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Congrats Lou - what a lovely story.. H&H 9 months :D xx
> 
> Stephanie - Naww I can't wait until I can buy baby stuff. OH didn't want me buying any until waaaay late like at 30 weeks :shock: But with a bit of if you have this and I'll have that he's agreed we can buy stuff now :D Saved some money to go baby shopping after scan next Monday :D I'm excited becuase in Tesco's there is something I really want to buy if it's a girl and something I really want if it's a boy - so either way it's nice knowing I'll be buying one of those things :happydance:
> Hope you get to move out soon! Do you know when you can?
> Bless, I fell I'll be like that. But maybe because OH is coming with me I'll go for his sake, although he knows soooo much already bless!! He even uses all the things like 'CM' when he's talking about it and stuff :blush:
> Haha thanks sweety, it's crept up quickly tbh but Im getting so excited!!
> Can't believe you've only got 33 days!! xxx
> 
> Sam - I had a few days like that, and speaking to women it's supposed to be normal early on as baby moves around A LOT! I was even around 11 weeks when baby decided to hide!!
> Just remember there's a lot of space in there to move around in :dohh: xx
> 
> Lomelly - Eeek it's so exciting!! I can't wait to hear back from you after, you'll have to tell us alll about it :D Have you brought a lot of things for LO yet?
> You have a gorgeous bump! I am soooo jealous!! Mine's still a funny angle looking one but yours is so cutely rounded :cloud9: Absolutely adorable! xx

xxx jess xxx - my oh was like that too, he didnt want to buy anything to the last minute but then when he found out it was a little girl, he went mad lol, now he goes mad at me for buying pink things all the time but i keep telling him, every time you go baby clothes shopping, baby girls section is mainly pink lol, 
Awww i cant wait to find out what you brought gender wise!!!!
yea i really want to move out as quick as i can, we probably wont be able to go till october time really, i want to be out for xmas, thats my deadline. 
LOL!! My oh was like that too, he knows all about cm, all about the period cycle and hormones etc, hes an expert lol :blush:
It really has crept up quickly for you hun, it only feels like yesterday i can remember your ticker saying 5 weeks!!:wacko: 
I know 33 days till due date and 11 days until im full term :wacko: xxx


----------



## kategirl

The brown CM was just a couple specks, but now I've had some much stronger cramps; they're different than AF cramps because they only stick around for a minute or two instead of constant, but they're strong. Still hoping that this is just my little bean getting comfy in its new home!


----------



## Kmae

Kate, I am sure that is exactly what it is!

Lou! I'm so happy for you and I love your story!

Lomelly, I love, love that little baby bump of yours:happydance:


----------



## samj732

Just got back from my bestie's house and she goes "You have a bump! I can see it!" haha, great! I can't really tell but I'm a bit bigger anyways, but it definitely feels harder above my pubic bone.


----------



## kategirl

Samj, we need a pic! :)

I can't wait until I start getting a little bump.


----------



## samj732

Haha, I honestly can't tell the difference. I was just staring at myself in the mirror. Maybe in a couple weeks :)


----------



## lomelly

Jess, my gut instinct was right.... I saw boy bits at my scan...!!! Can't wait to see your bump pic! We are halfway there!!

Samj, can't wait for the pics!

Thanks kategirl :)

Here's little one with a hand by the face.. Just missed him scratching his nose!

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i469/lmelch/6c1ae239.jpg


----------



## kategirl

Yay, lomelly! Were you hoping for a boy? I can't remember. He's so cute!

No test this morning, but CM is still white/very light yellow and just an occasional cramp (though also not really any other symptoms). I hope AF stays away tomorrow and I keep my BFP!


----------



## Camlet

Aww Lomelly your scan pic is so cute! :) congrats on becoming team :blue: I'm so tempted to find out at my scan now it's unreal! Lol 

Kate I really hope AF stays away & the spotting was just an IB! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

kate - I had bad cramping and brown spotting around 5 weeks, and then at around 7 weeks I had blood and spotting - thought it was over both times. Im sure all is fine :flower: xx

Stephanie - he's starting to get really excited now! Todays been a great day really, my mums friend has dropped off some stuff she's knitted for the baby and I LOVE them!!! Got me and OH so excited :D Also, found out we should be moving out within a month or two now so can actually do a nursery. Not that we'll really need it for the first 6 months :dohh:
Haha men are funny aren't they bless them!!
Got anything planned for the weekend??? xxx

Lomelly - Oh my god he's sooooo cute!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhh congrats on team blue :D :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Got a huge smile on my face after seeing that!!!! What lovely pics too!!
Eeek are you going to be going mad buying boy things now? :) xx


----------



## Kmae

Lomelly:happydance: what a super cute pic- I bet you were tickled...blue...when you were looking at your baby!

Jess, I am so happy for you! It will be such a positive change getting your own place. When you begin decorating your nursery please post a pic of it!

Kate, AF won't be back for 9 months!:happydance:


----------



## kategirl

I'm so worried about AF coming tomorrow, or coming later this week.... I'll be very glad to get to take a pregnancy test tomorrow just to reassure myself. Part of me wants to take another one right now, but I'm trying to space them out since they are pricey.

If AF never comes and I still get a BFP on Saturday, we're telling our parents and OH's siblings (I'm an only child) when we're home over Memorial Day weekend. Hopefully we'll have good news for them, and hopefully we won't have to retract it again like last time!


----------



## carebear1981

Hello all!
Smiling after seeing we got 2 bfps since I've last checked in!! Congrats kate and lou!!! 
Great bump and scan pic lomelly! :thumbup: Yay for a boy!!!

I'm sooo sorry to hear your news mrskg :hugs:

afm, the witch showed up late... stupid witch. I try not to get excited cuz my cycles have been anywhere between 26 and 32 days but they've been closer to 26 days for the past two months. I knew I didn't have much of a chance, I was travelling for work when I O'd anyways. And to update, me and OH still can't agree when to start. Everytime we talk and everytime I get upset, it doesn't seem like we resolve anything. The last thing I said to him after we argued was that he would have to give in someday cuz I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## kategirl

Carebear, I'm so sorry your OH is holding off so much. :( I really hope you can come to an agreement soon!

Things aren't looking good, this evening my CM turned pink, I'm getting crampy, and I feel kind of nauseous. I really think this is turning into a chemical and AF will be here tomorrow. :cry: I just feel gutted.


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats Lomelly---what a sweet little profile your little man has!!


----------



## Kmae

kategirl said:


> Carebear, I'm so sorry your OH is holding off so much. :( I really hope you can come to an agreement soon!
> 
> Things aren't looking good, this evening my CM turned pink, I'm getting crampy, and I feel kind of nauseous. I really think this is turning into a chemical and AF will be here tomorrow. :cry: I just feel gutted.

Kategirl, I hope it is just IB. Many ladies on this thread had early spotting or/& bleeding and everthing turned out okay. I am hoping the same will happen for you. :hugs:

carebear1981, it must be so frustrating for you and your DH to be on 2 different pages. I hope he flips to your page ASAP!:flower:

FYI, my new avatar is a pic of seahorses I took at the Monterey Bay Aquarium last weekend. They look like little preggo seahorses.:haha: Plus, the males carry the babies and "give birth" and I thought that was super AWESOME! :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetz33

Well last try for my sticky bean before my angel's due date. Our angel was due on June 15th. Ovulation (I think) came yesterday. I'm basing it on temp dip, then back up,cm & cp. we did BD a whole lot so hopefully we got it this time. FX'd!


----------



## samj732

GL sweetz!

kate, even if it does turn chemical we will be here for you. Hopefully that won't happen though!

lomelly, what an incredible scan pic. Congrats on team blue :happydance:

jess, YAY!! I hope that a new place helps even out your relationship even more. 

carebear, hope you can figure out things with your OH soon. Seems like he's more scared of another loss then anything. Mine was the same way.

Kmae, love the new avatar. Very cute :thumbup:

AFM I found bubs last night on the doppler so the freak-outs of the last three days were completely unnecessary, haha! I took a recording of it so hopefully that can tide me over so I don't try to use the doppler so much. Also, I got my camera today :) I will start taking "bump" pictures soon although I really feel all they are right now is fat pictures :haha: Also, I'm almost 10 weeks :cloud9:


----------



## dancareoi

Sweetz33 said:


> Well last try for my sticky bean before my angel's due date. Our angel was due on June 15th. Ovulation (I think) came yesterday. I'm basing it on temp dip, then back up,cm & cp. we did BD a whole lot so hopefully we got it this time. FX'd!

Sweetz - my due date was also 15th June and I am 6DPO but don`t feel any sympstons yet, so not sure if I will get BFP before due date.

Kate - FX for you.:hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks ladies
and Kmae wow they look amazing!! great pic!! xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Lomelly congrats on your baby boy!! Boy's are lovely!! So so loving :D 

Kategirl how are you feeling?

How's everyone else? X


----------



## kategirl

MissMummyMoo said:


> Kategirl how are you feeling?

I'm really not sure yet. The pink CM seems to have stopped for now and gone back to a light yellow (but it does seem like it might be a little more beige than before) and I don't have cramps now, but I feel like most of my symptoms have vanished (not that I had very many to begin with) and I just don't *feel* pregnant anymore. I caved and took my test last night and it was still a BFP. I know that it's normal for some women, but I'm still scared it's the first sign of bad things. I know I'm just going to have to wait it out, but I hope that if it is a chemical that at least it happens soon so I don't have to sit around concerned.


----------



## lomelly

Jess, it will be so nice when you move out and can start a nursery! A new start is always great :) less than a week till we find out if you join me on team blue! I told the lady I didn't care as long as he/she only has one head :haha:

Thanks kmae, I knew it all along! Gut feelings can be right lol. Are you pre-o??

Carebear, some day he will give in! It's so crappy having to wait tho. Hope he sees the light soon!

Kategirl, it sounds like ib to me, which I've heard is pretty common. That bean is there to stay!

Thanks to all you other lovely ladies for the congrats. I think it's becoming more real now :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It definately sounds like an implantation bleed hun. Have a look on the forum for xxxJacxxx and read her journal she had almost the very same CM and everything's ok :hugs: x


----------



## kategirl

I really hope you girls are right! :)


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> kate - I had bad cramping and brown spotting around 5 weeks, and then at around 7 weeks I had blood and spotting - thought it was over both times. Im sure all is fine :flower: xx
> 
> Stephanie - he's starting to get really excited now! Todays been a great day really, my mums friend has dropped off some stuff she's knitted for the baby and I LOVE them!!! Got me and OH so excited :D Also, found out we should be moving out within a month or two now so can actually do a nursery. Not that we'll really need it for the first 6 months :dohh:
> Haha men are funny aren't they bless them!!
> Got anything planned for the weekend??? xxx
> 
> Lomelly - Oh my god he's sooooo cute!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhh congrats on team blue :D :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Got a huge smile on my face after seeing that!!!! What lovely pics too!!
> Eeek are you going to be going mad buying boy things now? :) xx

xxx jess xxx - Awww bless him, im glad your having a great day!!! Thats so nice of your moms friend, my nan has been knitting some things for me :) OMG your moving out!!!!! Im soooooo jealous lol, i want a nursery :cry:
Got nothing planned for the weekend, having a baby shower at my aunties tonight, dont really know what to except. Its only going to be close family and my family is quite small so there might only be 5 people there but still im looking forward to it, Been to have my nails done so i feel all pampered up even though this heat is killing me lol. 

How about you??? xxx

lomelly - Thats is such a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats on your little boy :flower::flower::flower: xxx


----------



## Islander

congrats lomelly!i find out on 26th june - feels like forever away!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - I know 5 days eek! got a busy few days, doing a murder mystery dinner in 4 days, dressing up from 1925 as a character called Dame Agatha Eiderdown :haha: Fun!! xx

Stephanie - Bless, you'll get to do the nursery before you know it!! Do you know how you want it?
How lovely! How'd it go? xx


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm on dpo no clue lol! Had horrible vivid nightmare last night. A little crampy and can't use the bathroom for #2 to save my life. Lower back pain but that is normal for me. no other symptoms. Temp still up and rising, cm creamy, cp high/firm/closed. I really hope this is our month! What a father's day gift to my DH and a year anniversary gift to us! (our anniversary is the 26th of June)


----------



## kategirl

Fx, Sweetz! :) Those would be some wonderful gifts!

AFM, no AF yet and no more pink CM or cramps today so I'm hoping that it was IB! Trying not too get my hopes up too much, but I'm feeling a lot more hopeful this morning.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kategirl - you are defo fine hunny :) Will you be retesting? xx

Sweetz - good luck sweety :flow: xx


----------



## kategirl

xxxjessxxx said:


> Kategirl - you are defo fine hunny :) Will you be retesting? xx

:rofl: Yes, I had wanted to test this morning and then not again until Saturday, but since I caved and tested last night I'm thinking of testing both tomorrow and Saturday. I can't help it, I feel like it's still so uncertain that I need to keep seeing that "Pregnant" to actually believe it. :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

You lala :haha:
You are pregnant Kate!!! xx


----------



## samj732

I just called my clinic, and it turns out they don't let people set up private ultrasounds there. Boo. So I won't get to see bubs until 20 weeks. I think it's such crap that my OB doesn't do 12 week ultrasounds.


----------



## kategirl

I might trrrrrrry to hold off until Saturday (since we are planning to tell our immediate family since we'll be home for the weekend), but I know I'll probably cave again. I just love being able to go look on the back of the toilet tank and remind myself that it's really true, lol!


----------



## kategirl

Boo, samj. If it makes you feel any better, mine doesn't do any between your first appt and 20 weeks either. It seems like a really long time to me!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hahah it is hard to believe kate! Does take a good while! xx

Sam - what a bummer that you have to wait that long!! Can you not go to a different place and pay for one? xx


----------



## samj732

I really have no idea where else I could go. I know of a place about an hour from me that does 3D ultrasounds but I obviously don't want one of those right now. I guess I could find their number and call them anyways, just to see what they say.


----------



## Kmae

Kategirl, it sounds like that little bean is just getting nice and snug in there!

lomelly, I am now at 10dpo.

Samj, wow that is a really long time to wait. Would you be able to get it done somewhere else and just pay out of pocket?

Sweetz33, I have my F'xed for you. I really hope you get your BFP before your expected dd- plus that would be a very special gift to both of you!

AFM, I am 10dpo today and temp is still up! Plus my bbs are sore today, mostly on the sides-like I lifted weights...but I didn't! Really hoping this is a good sign. I am trying my best to wait until 12dpo to test.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sam I'd see the 3D one's to see if they can do normal ultrasounds, they usually can. I'm so glad we get 12 and 20 week scans here ... I'd go mad waiting all that time for a scan!! 

I think you should do another Kate ... but I'm a total POAS-aholic :D

Wow Kmae your chart's looking really good!! How you have held of testing I don't know :lol: x


----------



## Kmae

MissMummyMoo said:


> Sam I'd see the 3D one's to see if they can do normal ultrasounds, they usually can. I'm so glad we get 12 and 20 week scans here ... I'd go mad waiting all that time for a scan!!
> 
> I think you should do another Kate ... but I'm a total POAS-aholic :D
> 
> Wow Kmae your chart's looking really good!! How you have held of testing I don't know :lol: x

Thanks! I just hate BFN, plus with my mc, I didn't get a positive until 14dpo. Who knows, lll probably Poas tomorrow!


----------



## lomelly

sweetz, hoping you see those two lines soon!

kmae, try to hold off as long as you can! I thought the same way you do, I hate seeing a BFN. so I waited till my period was due.. and then another two days.. lol. your chart looks promising!

samj, that's crappy that they won't give you a 12 week scan!! I know just how you feel, I was so desperate for a first scan I told them I didn't know when my last period was so they had to give me a dating scan.. and then I demanded a scan when I had serious cramps :haha: hope there's an option so you can pay for a private one if nothing else! 

jess, I'm so stumped on nursery ideas!! as silly as this sounds, I do NOT like baby blue.. I want to go with a grey/blue (a 50/50 mix) but am stumped on what colours would go well with it.. I'm not very good at decorating TBH lol. have you been planning your nursery?? please tell me I'm not the only one :haha: x

afm, my dilemma is that DH does not know that I know the sex.. I wasn't supposed to find out, but when she was showing me at the end she flashed on him from underneath I saw a little pecker plain as day!! we were going to go June 5th for a 3D ultrasound and a gender scan but I feel so guilty lol. he could not come to last scan due to work and the fact that they don't allow partners in scan room. I have to try to act shocked when they tell me its a boy...


----------



## kategirl

Kmae, not to try to convince you to test early, but I got a positive at 17 dpo with my miscarriage and one at 9 dpo with this one, so you never know...


----------



## kategirl

Oh, and as for me all looks well for now *knock on wood*. Except that I fell asleep on the couch from about 7:30 pm until 9:45 pm, lol.


----------



## B&LsMom

lomelly said:


> sweetz, hoping you see those two lines soon!
> 
> kmae, try to hold off as long as you can! I thought the same way you do, I hate seeing a BFN. so I waited till my period was due.. and then another two days.. lol. your chart looks promising!
> 
> samj, that's crappy that they won't give you a 12 week scan!! I know just how you feel, I was so desperate for a first scan I told them I didn't know when my last period was so they had to give me a dating scan.. and then I demanded a scan when I had serious cramps :haha: hope there's an option so you can pay for a private one if nothing else!
> 
> jess, I'm so stumped on nursery ideas!! as silly as this sounds, I do NOT like baby blue.. I want to go with a grey/blue (a 50/50 mix) but am stumped on what colours would go well with it.. I'm not very good at decorating TBH lol. have you been planning your nursery?? please tell me I'm not the only one :haha: x
> 
> afm, my dilemma is that DH does not know that I know the sex.. I wasn't supposed to find out, but when she was showing me at the end she flashed on him from underneath I saw a little pecker plain as day!! we were going to go June 5th for a 3D ultrasound and a gender scan but I feel so guilty lol. he could not come to last scan due to work and the fact that they don't allow partners in scan room. I have to try to act shocked when they tell me its a boy...

I'm not a fan of baby blue either--I went with warm colors for Blake's room and it wasn't baby-ish. I think we will re-decorate prior to doing a nursery for this LO so Blake feels like his room is special too, but at almost 3 1/2 he has the same bedding/theme. I think I might have pics...
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 5









002.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kategirl

Positive again this morning. I can't help myself. :rofl:


----------



## Sweetz33

Temp spike this am. Went from 96.7 to 97.1!! I know not a huge difference but enough to get me happy! :happydance:


----------



## kategirl

Uh oh, I've been getting some cramps and now more pink CM. I have a bad feeling about this. :(


----------



## kategirl

My pink CM has turned red and watery. AF is starting. I'm just so disappointed. :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Kategirl :( I'm sorry hun

Kmae have you POAS yet? I'm dying to know!! :lol:

Lomelly you best get practising that suprised face :haha: xx


----------



## kategirl

I'm just so insanely depressed right now. I knew it might happen, but a big part of me thought that the odds were on my side, that it probably wouldn't happen a second time. I'm just so let down.

So far my CM is still pinky-red. No actual spotting on my pad, but that's probably just because I keep checking my CM; it feel like there's enough up there that it would be coming out on its own if I let it. No real cramps yet, but I do have a light cramp here and there. I'm just so disappointed, it's taking everything I have to not start crying right here at work.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Could it be an IB Kate? I have everything crossed that's what it is x


----------



## kategirl

I can hope that, but so far this is exactly how my last miscarriage went, and it seems really late for IB since I got a positive 6 days ago. And I know it sounds weird, but I just have a feeling that we're losing this one too. :( I'm expecting heavier bleeding in a couple hours.


----------



## Kmae

MissMummyMoo said:


> :hugs: Kategirl :( I'm sorry hun
> 
> Kmae have you POAS yet? I'm dying to know!! :lol:
> 
> Lomelly you best get practising that suprised face :haha: xx

I didn't poas this morning; but, I will tomorrow morning! I can't wait to test but then again I really really don't want to see a BFN either. I am really hoping that my continued high temps isn't the Clomid playing with my emotions:wacko:

blakesmom, thanks for sharing blakes' nursery decor. I love seeing how others decorate!

Kate, I really hope you are wrong and that it is just the bleeding that some women get but go on to have a healthy pregnancy:hugs:

Sweetz33, yay for the temp spike!:happydance:

Lomelly, I typically would be starting my period tomorrow- but, I am going to Santa Barbara this weekend to visit some party animal friends of mine and then on Sunday we are attending a wedding- so it would be great if my body would let me know what was going on by then (if not, I'll still be the DD). So, I'll be testing when I wake up unless AF shows up beforehand.


----------



## Kelly9

Hope it's nothing Kate. 

I got my dates for my ICSI cycle, I'm starting this cycle so hopefully just one more period for a long time. Egg retrieval is july 4 (aka ovulation for those of you who don't know about ICSI very much).


----------



## kategirl

Fx for this one, Kelly!

My CM is back to barely barely pink, so now I don't know what to think! This has really been a crazy last couple days, I think I'm driving my husband nuts from all the back and forth.

I asked my Dr if I could get a blood test if I had not gotten my period but was still spotting on and off by next Tuesday, but I have a feeling they'll say no. I still kind of feel hopeless, but I think it's good for me to stay that way for a couple days until I know better if I'm losing this little bean.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kmae I hope this is your cycle I really do :) xx

Lomelly - Yes lol! I want to go for a woodland theme :) Already got some nice ideas :)
I know what colour you mean its a nice colour! 
Bless, that must be soo hard keeping it from your OH!! 3D will be amazing!! We'll be hopefully doing that too! Must be difficult acting surprised though lol :dohh: xx

Kate - sorry to hear it's gone red and watery, I don't want to count you out though yet as what you described sounds like what I had and all was fine.. keep us updated! xx


----------



## nesSAH

kategirl said:


> Positive again this morning. I can't help myself. :rofl:

Hey hun!!! It will be alright.


*Lomelly*: beautiful scan. Congrats!!!


GL to the ladies in their 2ww, O'ing or waiting to O. :happydance:

*I'm out for May*....AF got me. I am diligently praying for a June bfp.


----------



## kategirl

Still positive this morning and CM is white.

One question for people... Since yesterday afternoon (since it went back to white instead of pink/red), my CM has kind of dried up. I'd always heard that you have tons of CM while pregnant, and I had lots with the first pregnancy. Is it normal that it dried up a bit or is that a concern?

It's been a week since I found out I was pregnant again, and it kind of worries me because that's when I started miscarrying with the last one, the evening on 7 days after I found out (except that I found out quite a while later last time). I'm a little nervous because of that, but trying to remind myself that this pregnancy is a totally new pregnancy and that what happened last time doesn't mean anything.


----------



## kategirl

Boo, nesSAH. Fx for June!


----------



## carebear1981

kate > I don't know the answer to your question but I'm glad to hear the red/pink stopped! FX for you

lomelly > grey/blue is a great colour :) I agree with you, i'm not big on baby blue (or baby pink either!).

Good luck to everyone trying for June!!

I'm hoping my OH will change his mind soon. I have a good feeling he will. I really would like to try for a July/August bfp. If anything, I want to be able to announce to the family at Christmas this year. So he has a few months to change his mind.


----------



## Kmae

Sorry the witch got ya Nissah- I really hope June is your month

Kelly! Yay for having a new date for egg retrieval. I always feel better when I know there is a date/goal to reach instead of just feeling like I'm in limbo. I hope this procedure is successful.

Kate, I really think everything is going to be fine- but for peace of mind act like a squeaky wheel so the docs will give you what you want.

AFM, my temp dropped slightly this morning and I got a stark white BFN (I HATE those!) my back is starting to hurt and I have a feeling AF will be visiting today or tomorrow.:cry: I just hate the fact that I'll be turning 32 and still no baby.


----------



## kategirl

Kmae, I hope your rainbow comes soon!

I'm feeling better about things from yesterday since the pink/red stopped again, but I'll feel better once a few more days pass with nothing bad happening. :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

NesSAH - sorry Af got you hunny, good luck for June :thumbup: xx

Kate - Mine dried up hun, then got a bit at 9 weeks, then dried up again and only now loooads of CM has come back again, don't worry about it hunny! xx

Kmae - still hold onto hope hunny - f'xd! xx


----------



## kategirl

xxxjessxxx said:


> Kate - Mine dried up hun, then got a bit at 9 weeks, then dried up again and only now loooads of CM has come back again, don't worry about it hunny! xx

Oh, thanks! It's really good to know that it happened to someone else too. It didn't seem too concerning, but just a little odd and I'd always heard that the opposite should happen.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Bless, I kept thinking that! Was told I'd be getting looads and to get ready with the panty liners lol
But yeah, its only been the last 10 days where there's suddenly been looads :dohh: xx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly - I know 5 days eek! got a busy few days, doing a murder mystery dinner in 4 days, dressing up from 1925 as a character called Dame Agatha Eiderdown :haha: Fun!! xx
> 
> Stephanie - Bless, you'll get to do the nursery before you know it!! Do you know how you want it?
> How lovely! How'd it go? xx

xxx jess xxx - tbh i haven't been thinking about a nursery mainly because i know i cant have one until i get to move out. :cry: 
How about you, do you know what theme, color, things you would want???
My baby shower went great, played lots of baby games, like baby scrabble, guess the baby etc, it was a really fun night. 
Im currently bouncing on my birth ball as iv found out today at my midwife appointment that ella is back to back and that could lead to a very long painful labour:wacko: the thing is though, i sit on the ball and cant get up :blush:

How are you feeling now? soooooo close until you find out if your team blue or pink!!!!! xxx


----------



## girlinyork

My sister's girl was back to back and she got her to turn with acupressure. I think she got her DH to push on the pad of her big toe for a few minutes on each foot. I think.


----------



## lomelly

Kate, I didn't really get much cm till 6 weeks. Then it never stopped lol

Kelly, I'm glad you have a date and I really hope this is successful!

Jess, a woodland theme sounds lovely! I haven't had any inspiration yet for a theme, I think I need to go to baby stores and get some ideas. It will be hard keeping it from DH but he will not be happy I know :haha: even though it was accidental. June 5th can't come soon enough. And it's even closer for you!!! Yay!!

Nessah, sorry the witch got you :( doesn't she know she's not wanted around here???

Girl, another week till testing!!

Kmae, it's not over till that witch shows! I didn't implant till 11-12 dpo so you could have a late bloomer!


----------



## lomelly

And carebear, you should go with getting DH so drunk he doesn't know whats what :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Having a date in mind does help for sure. Now I just have to get through Hannah's June 15th due date. It's coming so fast.


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly love the pic of Skyler you have as your Avatar---What a CUTIE!!


----------



## carebear1981

lomelly said:


> And carebear, you should go with getting DH so drunk he doesn't know whats what :haha:

:haha: i have thought of that :winkwink:

Kmae- i know how you feel. I'll be 32 next year and i feel like my time is ticking away


----------



## Kmae

Well looks like I'm out this month- got a huge temp drop this morning and tested BFN so I expect AF to be here by this afternoon. This BFN really hit me hard. It's been 8 months since my mc and it took me 8 months ttc the first time:cry:. This b'day won't be so bright. But on a good note, my DH had Nother SA and his ill swimmers have improved greatly! 89 mil of them and 40% rapid movement! 3 months ago only 10% were rapid (meaning tails moved rapidly). So between that and Clomid- we have a much better chance!


----------



## nesSAH

*Kmae* :hugs:
On the brighter side, things are looking better for you and your DH...hoping this new cycle brings even better news


----------



## kategirl

Kmae, I'm really glad to hear his swimmers are doing better! Hopefully that means you'll get your BFP soon!

ARM, told husband's parents and siblings that I'm pregnant again. It seemed a little odd since I'm still early, but it was still nice to tell them. I just hope this one sticks!


----------



## nesSAH

Kelly9 said:


> Having a date in mind does help for sure. Now I just have to get through Hannah's June 15th due date. It's coming so fast.

My heart goes out to you! I am sure you will have the strength to get past your due date.... I know, mine is in Oct. and I am dreading it.

Stay strong and hoping things work out fantastic for you this year so you can get your rainbow baby soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

So...like you kelly...trying to survive june 15th. when cleaning last unpacked box from old house I realized why I never unpacked it...it was my box with all the pregnancy items including the ultrasounds. DH and I looked at the CD from the hospital and he held me while we both cried. One of the ultrasounds says "no fhr". I think it helped us both finding it bc it gave us some closure.


----------



## samj732

This might be strange, but honestly I totally forgot that my original DD was coming up until I read these last couple posts. I guess it's easier for me becasue I'm pregnant now, but still I should be giving birth not going into the second tri. I don't know, it's hard to explain. I don't really feel sad, I'm more relieved the day will soon be passed.


----------



## dancareoi

samj732 said:


> This might be strange, but honestly I totally forgot that my original DD was coming up until I read these last couple posts. I guess it's easier for me becasue I'm pregnant now, but still I should be giving birth not going into the second tri. I don't know, it's hard to explain. I don't really feel sad, I'm more relieved the day will soon be passed.

Hi, I know how you feel.

I had MMC in July 09 at 8 weeks - my due date was the 19th Feb 2010 - however when my due date arrived i didn`t really think about it because I was 6 months PG with my little boy. I had my little boy in May 2010, but on the first anniversary of the MMC I did shed a little tear.


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz its going to be an interesting day I go through Hannah's memory box with my pics of her and u/s every now and then but I just end up a mess of tears. I think Dancaroi's due date was june 15th to wasn't it Dan? Or am I remembering wrong? 

I wanted to be pregnant before to help me get through it but I've gotten used to knowing I won't be in the last week or two. I will be home visiting family though so I'll cry a lot and if I want someone to talk to I'll have someone around. I'm focusing more on this treatment cycle taking it one step at a time... still on the bcp step, day 4 and I don't feel miserable so thats a start. My testing day isn't for another 7 weeks but if I can just get to vacation june 7th the next 3 weeks will fly by then it will only be 2-3 weeks till testing.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - bless, you can still think about it :thumbup:
Yeah I want a woodland theme, but depends I think on what the room is actually like :) Plan to go fo colours that are handy so you can just peel the wall decals off for when it gets older, instead of completely redecorating :dohh:
Wow that sounds great!! I wanted one but won't be doing one lol
Oh my you've only got 25 days thats crazy!! How are you feeling?
I know :D Get to find out what LO is today eeeeek :D xx

Kmae - sorry to hear about af, but thats great your hubby's sperms improved!!! Go clomid and your hubbys swimmers!!

Kelly - I hope things get easier for you sweety, I really do :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Todays the day get to find out what LO is... I cannot wait! xx


----------



## girlinyork

What time? X


----------



## xxxjessxxx

2:30pm :) I hate having them in the afternoon, wish it was a morning one lol!! xx


----------



## girlinyork

Exciting :D I am betting a boy


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - bless, you can still think about it :thumbup:
> Yeah I want a woodland theme, but depends I think on what the room is actually like :) Plan to go fo colours that are handy so you can just peel the wall decals off for when it gets older, instead of completely redecorating :dohh:
> Wow that sounds great!! I wanted one but won't be doing one lol
> Oh my you've only got 25 days thats crazy!! How are you feeling?
> I know :D Get to find out what LO is today eeeeek :D xx
> 
> Kmae - sorry to hear about af, but thats great your hubby's sperms improved!!! Go clomid and your hubbys swimmers!!
> 
> Kelly - I hope things get easier for you sweety, I really do :hugs:

xxxjessxxx - I love the woodland theme!!! i love the wall stickers, they are so easy to just keep putting on and off and they dont hurt your walls at all
I know, 25 days left!!! It just doesn't seem real to me yet, i went on a hospital tour yday and i just couldnt get my head around the fact that i will be there soon. :wacko: Tbh i dont think ella will come early, i have a really gut feeling i will be induced, dont know why but its a feeling. 
Im feeling fine hun, oh apart from my feet and legs being that swole they make an elephant look skinny!!n This dam heat wave lol!!

How are you feeling??? 

I know today is the day!!!!!! Iv been counting down for you all week, i cant wait for you to update!! 

I bet boy!! xxx


----------



## dancareoi

I won`t be getting my BFP before due date - gutted.


----------



## kategirl

xxxjessxxx said:


> Todays the day get to find out what LO is... I cannot wait! xx

So exciting! I can't wait to hear what it is. :)


----------



## kategirl

dancareoi said:


> I won`t be getting my BFP before due date - gutted.

I'm so sorry, dancare. :hugs:


----------



## kategirl

So TMI, but every morning since I got my BFP, I've had a loose stool about 10th minutes after I wake up. This morning I didn't have one at all. It worries me a little, but I'm really hoping it's just my body changing and not a bad sign. I know I had asked my Dr office about it when I was pregnant the first time, and they said it was normal and should go away at some point (though it didn't go away before the miscarriage). Hopefully this is just a normal progression of symptoms and a stage I never got to the first time!

Today's been three months since the miscarriage. It feels like to much longer.


----------



## lomelly

Kelly, hoping time flies by.. Vacation always helps.

Kategirl, your bowel movements will vary as your body adjusts more I know mine did. It's so hard not to worry :(

So who wants my cold?? :( I have been feeling so crappy, I've got the worst cold that started in my throat and has now went into my sinuses and nose :( at my appt today my ob told me I could have a few Tylenol cold and sinus... Hope it helps


----------



## Camlet

Jess- I'm a bit late but I hope your scan went well & I'm really looking forward to finding out which team you are joining!! :) I'm guessing blue! :)

Dancareio- sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies back from scan - baby was all fine and healthy...

But! Yet again stubborn so couldn't get decent pics again, I like the one I got anyway :)

Anyway, we did get to find out what we're having, you all guessed team blue and I can proudly say I'm on team......



Spoiler
:happydance: PINK!!! :happydance:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - did it make you nervous going round your hospital tour?
Hope Ella isn't late! Are you trying anything to get her out earlier? xx


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I have been stalking for a while just wanted to stop in and say congratulations jess on team............(just in case anyone is reading back so not to spoil it)


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - did it make you nervous going round your hospital tour?
> Hope Ella isn't late! Are you trying anything to get her out earlier? xx

OMG IV JUST READ WHAT YOU HAVING!!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKK 
CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!!! SO HAPPY!!!!! IV BEEN WAITING FOR YOUR UPDATE!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

It did make me a little nervous but it just didnt sink in that i will be there soon, i loved the water birth room and the hospital only has 1 birth pool and i really want it!!!! so im hoping it will be free when im there but as always im keeping an open mind. 
Erm..... not really tbh, im drinking my rasberry leaf and have been drinking one cup a day since 32 weeks, at my last midwife appointment ella was back to back and 4/5ths engaged so i brought a birth ball and have been bouncing on all day lol. xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks debzie :flower: Hope your ok sweety xx

Stephanie - I know Im in shock tbh lol!
I'll keep my f'xd that you can have a water birth there - I'd love to have a water birth too.
I plan on taking RLT later in time, does it taste nice?
Ahh I sooo want one of them balls lol!! xx


----------



## samj732

Congrats jess!! :):):)


----------



## B&LsMom

Jess congrats---do you already have a name picked out??


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Thanks debzie :flower: Hope your ok sweety xx
> 
> Stephanie - I know Im in shock tbh lol!
> I'll keep my f'xd that you can have a water birth there - I'd love to have a water birth too.
> I plan on taking RLT later in time, does it taste nice?
> Ahh I sooo want one of them balls lol!! xx

xxxjessxxx - I bet you are in shock, i was in shocked for weeks when i found out, it does make it seem more real. 
Well personally i love RLT, iv drank it before as before i got pregnant i never drank normal tea or coffee, i was a big herbal drinker, Im making ice cubs out it atm because of the weather. I cant stand hot drinks when im boiling. 

soooooo have you got a name???xxx


----------



## Camlet

Aww congratulations jess!! :D xx


----------



## kategirl

Congrats jess!

I hope I end up on your team as well! :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha thank you ladies :flower:

Yes, I know our name isn't everyones cup of tea but we really like Enolah :flow: xx


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on team :pink: jess xxx 

Congrats on team :blue: lomelly xxx

Congrats Lou & Kate xxxx

Due date no 2 was on sat x went ok only had a few moment of what ifs x 3 more to go x

Hope everyone else doing ok xxxx


----------



## kategirl

jess, I just happened to notice that on the front list I don't have a BFP next to my name. Would you mind adding one? I know I might end up having to retract it, but it would be nice to see it while I can. :)


----------



## kategirl

Uh oh, I just had to finish cleaning the litterbox because my husband couldn't handle doing it. He promised to do it in the future, but I'm worried that I might have a miscarriage because of it. I know some cats carry some virus (don't remember the name) that can cause birth defects or miscarriages. I'm hoping neither of our cats have it since they aren't allowed outside and I washed my hands very well after, but I'm still a bit concerned. :(


----------



## Camlet

Kate toximaplosis is very rare actually I was told that your more at risk of getting it from raw meat then cat litter & if your cats have been indoor cats there whole life their chances of carrying it is actually very slim, the poop also has to be over 3 days old for it to start to develop so scoop it out as soon as its done & as long as you wash your hands straight after doing it you should be fine! :) xx


----------



## Camlet

Mrskg said:


> Congrats on team :pink: jess xxx
> 
> Congrats on team :blue: lomelly xxx
> 
> Congrats Lou & Kate xxxx
> 
> Due date no 2 was on sat x went ok only had a few moment of what ifs x 3 more to go x
> 
> Hope everyone else doing ok xxxx

:hugs: glad it wasn't to hard for you! :hugs: xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Jess and Lomelly :D

:hugs: Mrskg glad it wasn't too hard for you.

I think you should be fine Kate. My friend kept cats when she was pregnant x


----------



## lomelly

kategirl, you're fine if the cats have been indoor cats. very low chance they carry it as camlet said. I have two and have to change the litter sometimes but I just wash my hands right after and don't touch my face at all till I've done so.

jess, that's a really nice name. it's very unique and sounds pretty!

:hugs: mrskg

thanks missmummy, I see you're close to test time...!!!


----------



## dancareoi

kategirl said:


> Uh oh, I just had to finish cleaning the litterbox because my husband couldn't handle doing it. He promised to do it in the future, but I'm worried that I might have a miscarriage because of it. I know some cats carry some virus (don't remember the name) that can cause birth defects or miscarriages. I'm hoping neither of our cats have it since they aren't allowed outside and I washed my hands very well after, but I'm still a bit concerned. :(

What about wearing a pair of rubber gloves next time you change it, just to be sure.:shrug:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Mrskg, I hope your doing well sweety :hugs: xx

Kate - oh my Im soooo sorry!!!! I must of totally forgot :dohh: Huge apologies :flower: xx

Thanks Lomelly, have you got names? xx

Today we brought her quite a few clothes :blush: Couldn't help myself!!
OH has been very touchy today, one minute he's ok the next he's moody. And then I've got my mum being funny too... uh bring on tomorrow! xx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Haha thank you ladies :flower:
> 
> Yes, I know our name isn't everyones cup of tea but we really like Enolah :flow: xx

xxxjessxxx -- Beautiful name hun!!! :flower: xxx


----------



## Sweetz33

1 week left before af due. Little over 2 weeks before or Angel's due date. Feeling good symptoms but still not getting hopes up until I get that bfp...the tww stinks...lol


----------



## kategirl

Fx for you, Sweetz!


----------



## samj732

:hugs: mrskg, glad you made it thru the day.

Jess, I like "unusual" names. My bestie named her daughter Magdelyn of all things. Also hope your OH starts to pick a mood and stick to it soon, I know the feeling :wacko:

GL sweetz! Your chart is looking good.


----------



## Kelly9

I know a magdelyn to!


----------



## Sweetz33

I like unusual names as well...I married someone with a different name Xavier... :)

I love the names Juliana (my daughter), Mari, Nasyah, Rebekkah and Asher, Colton, and Elisah for boys


----------



## samj732

I just think of Mary Magdelyn from the bible and it freaks me out :rofl: Luckily she lets me call her Maggie haha!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - thanks hunny :flow: Any middle names for a suggestion? I like different names but dont want too different as Enolah is quite unusual as it is lol xxx

Sam - I've never heard that name but it's quite nice :)
Is your OH not being any better either? xx


----------



## kategirl

I'm 5 weeks today! I still don't really feel any symptoms so of course I'm still worrying, but at least I've made it this far. :) The last time I started losing the baby at 5w4d, so I'm really looking forward to when I het past that.


----------



## Islander

hey ladies...sorry i have been away! got my 20 weeks scan on the 11th and gender scan on 26th - very exciting!and we have our names picked out too - our girls one is also a bit unusual - Naevia Raine :) we love it tho :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh my days Islander I absolutely LOVE your girls name!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE it :)
I always liked Raine for a girl :)

Congrats on 5 weeks Kate!! And remember no symptoms can be a good thing, it seems to be with me :D xx


----------



## Camlet

Islander said:


> hey ladies...sorry i have been away! got my 20 weeks scan on the 11th and gender scan on 26th - very exciting!and we have our names picked out too - our girls one is also a bit unusual - Naevia Raine :) we love it tho :)

Ooh do you mean the 11th june? If so my 20 week scan is on the same day as yours! :happydance: I'm really looking forward to it now! :D xx


----------



## kategirl

Ugh, I woke up this morning with a sore throat and congestion and feeling kind of icky. I tried to push through the day, but I was so tired and gross feeling that I came home to rest. I have a lot of sick days saved up (before this I only used 3.5 days in 3.5 years of working there) and there's no way I can skip work tomorrow if I feel worse, so I decided to be easy on myself since I'm pregnant. I felt like I have a low fever but my temp is normal, so at least I don't have to worry about it affecting the baby. :)


----------



## Kmae

Congrats Jess!!!


----------



## Kelly9

samj thats what her parents and family do.

We named our son Skyler which isn't usual just not common I like it. I don't care for the popular names usually but also don't want them being to crazy.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sorry for being mia lately! After last cycle's s let down, i went into a funk and during that same time, they let a load of people go at work and i was scared to death of getting fired. I did not lose my job and have since been reassigned and have been very sad and depressed about it. As of today, I'm starting to feel better but all of that stress has kept my mind off the baby-making for a bit but I think might also have messed up my cycle. My chart is all over the place right now. My temp would indicate a possible early O this cycle but i had a positive OPK yesterday and a very faint one today. I'm not supposed to O until tomorrow...having O cramps today so hopefully things are on track. If not, not sure we did it the right days but i think we've done it enough this month to catch the eggy so FINGERS CROSSED! I'll go back through all of the posts I've missed to catch up but I hope EVERYONE is doing well and I can't wait to hear about any new BFP's since I've been mia.


----------



## kategirl

Fx ttcbaby!


----------



## samj732

Jess, my OH is just being... I'm not even sure of the word I want to use here. He keeps saying he's going to help around the house but he only does it like halfheartedly? He'll start his laundry and then just leave it until I have to do laundry so I finish. He'll put dish water in the sink and then just leave it so I have to do the dishes. It's super annoying. 

We are going to be moving this month so we will see what happens there, since he gets in such a rush and thinks we need to move the entire house in one day. Wtf his problem is, I have no idea. Then when he gets "rushed" like that he gets super irritable and I can't talk to him at all. He can't even slow down enough for me to tell him which boxes can go and which aren't ready yet. It stresses me out just thinking about it :haha:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

:hugs: hugs to you sam,
Sorry to hear he's being a **** 
Im waiting to see what he's like once we've moved out too, he also gets super stressed over things that are just silly and then I can't talk to him... men, uh!
Congrats on being 11 weeks!! xx


----------



## Islander

Hey Camlet - yup 11th June - not long to go!!!but of course im now getting into that "oh my god what if somethings gone wrong" phase and wont relax til the scan lol...so stupid!very excited for it tho!cant wait!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hoping I'm not out but still worried. Stats and temp look great but still have that bfn fear...


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - thanks hunny :flow: Any middle names for a suggestion? I like different names but dont want too different as Enolah is quite unusual as it is lol xxx
> 
> Sam - I've never heard that name but it's quite nice :)
> Is your OH not being any better either? xx

xxxjessxxx - I love different names too, it was oh who decided on ella, I had never thought of it, he wanted grace to be begin with but as much as i liked it i wasnt 100% keen on it so when he said what about ella grace, i fell in love :cloud9: 
Im not sure for a middle name hun, Ill keep thinking for you :flower: 

Have you got any ideas at the moment??? xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - well funnily enough, We did like Enolah Grace lol. We also like Enolah Renae but I've sort of gone off of it. Only thing is last name is 3 syllables so don't want something too tongue tangling :dohh: Oh my 37 weeks tomorrow!! eek xxx


----------



## samj732

Ahh thanks Jess, I keep having dreams that he is cheating on me and I don't know if they are just because I am pregnant or what, but they are really starting to freak me out. All my dreams seem so real that when I wake up I'm like, wtf?

Oh yes, I'm a lime today :happydance:


----------



## Kmae

Sweetz33 said:


> Hoping I'm not out but still worried. Stats and temp look great but still have that bfn fear...

Your chart looks so promising!

Sam, I hope your Dh straightens up soon! Sorry, you have to deal with the added stress right now:hugs:

Islander, everyting is going to be okay! I can't wait to see how big your bean has gotten!


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - well funnily enough, We did like Enolah Grace lol. We also like Enolah Renae but I've sort of gone off of it. Only thing is last name is 3 syllables so don't want something too tongue tangling :dohh: Oh my 37 weeks tomorrow!! eek xxx

xxxjessxxx - I love Enolah Grace :flower: I had tons of names and middle names when i first found out i was pregnant, brought the baby name books and everything lol, Liked one things for a day then went off it. 

I know 37 weeks today, OMG!!!:wacko: XXX


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sam - dreams like that are horrible, I've had more dreams like that too recently :nope:
Yaay for the lime lol!!!! xx

Stephanie - I liked Enolah Grace because Grace isn't too common yet it's simple and nice. I'v already started calling her Enolah :dohh: That's crazy isn't it!! When are you next seeing your midwife? xx


----------



## lomelly

Jess, I just love enolah grace. It's so elegant! I can't wait till the cats out of the bag and I can refer to LO as a name... Liam is the only name we can agree on!

Islander, the fear is natural but I'm sure little one is just fine!

Sweetz your chart is looking really good!!

Anyone testing soon?? :haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

I will be testing soon as long as AF doesn't show on Sunday. :) Can use some baby dust bc I am having some AF symptoms as well as BFP symptoms so very confused right now...


----------



## B&LsMom

Sweetz---Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: coming your way!!


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Sam - dreams like that are horrible, I've had more dreams like that too recently :nope:
> Yaay for the lime lol!!!! xx
> 
> Stephanie - I liked Enolah Grace because Grace isn't too common yet it's simple and nice. I'v already started calling her Enolah :dohh: That's crazy isn't it!! When are you next seeing your midwife? xx

xxx jess xxx - Thats why i like grace too :) 
Its strange isnt it, because when i found out i was having a girl, everybody in the family would say ella etc and it just didnt seem real, even to this day its doesnt seem real that theres a baby in there that im going to have in 3 weeks. 

My next midwife appointment is next friday, they are dragging lol. last appointment i was 4/5th engaged, i praying im further engaged next week!!

How about you?? everything going smoothly?? xxx


----------



## carebear1981

Jess > congrats on team pink!! Enolah is a lovely name!!

:dust: tons of dust for you Sweetz!! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## carebear1981

Hmm... i'm entering my fertile time and it's the weekend... OH HUNNY!! TIME TO GET YOU DRUNKIE!! :haha:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - Thanks sweety :) I like Liam :) xx

Sweetz - Dust your way hunny :dust: :dust: xx

Stephanie - my mum says it's still hard to believe when you see your baby for the first time lol, I don't think I'll ever believe it!! :dohh:

Yes I do so hope you are!! Be good if your little madam isn't late!!

Everythings ok actually, saw her move under my belly the other day and again today, proper strong movements - was very freaky! xx

Thanks Carebear!! Goodluck for this weekend ;) xx


----------



## lomelly

isn't it surreal when that happens, Jess?? I was in total shock when I saw it for the first time.. I still keep feeling my belly to see if that's him moving around lol

carebear, better stop off at the beer store and pick up a 24... ;)


----------



## Kelly9

^it's freaky the first time you feel them pushing so you go to see what it is, then you feel their actual bone! My son was kicking me with his feet and didn't move just kept pushing s I did that and it caught me so off guard I yelped and pulled my hand back lol, then I went back in for another feel. 

We didn't share our names till they were born and will do the same with all our kids I think. I didn't even share them with my bnb stalkers! But I have a thing about calling a baby by their name before they're born, unless I was using it in private to test out how it sounded but I'm weird.


----------



## carebear1981

Got some beer, a bottle of wine, coolers and rum. I'll get that boy this weekend ;)


----------



## Kelly9

^ sounds like a plan.... just don't give him to much it could backfire!


----------



## Kmae

carebear1981 said:


> Got some beer, a bottle of wine, coolers and rum. I'll get that boy this weekend ;)

Lol:drunk: Have fun!


----------



## carebear1981

Well, I tried ladies. Guess I didn't get him drunk enough. He pulled out as usual. Friggin guy... :grr:


----------



## samj732

carebear1981 said:


> Well, I tried ladies. Guess I didn't get him drunk enough. He pulled out as usual. Friggin guy... :grr:

:shrug:

My fiance hated pulling out. He loved it the first time I didn't let him, haha I kinda conned him into TTC at first :blush:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - yes it's very weird!!
Still waiting for OH to time it right to see or feel her, but he hardly touches it xx

kelly - that would definitely freak me out!! I know what you mean about the name thing, she isn't for certain Enolah Grace, we want to obviously see her and get to know her first and see if it's for definite. But we wanted to give her a name/nickname instead of her or baby lol, so Enolah is a practice for us lol, to see if we don't go off of it and if we haven't we'll see what's it like when we see her lol :) xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> OMG, I just got a BFP!!!!!!
> 
> I had no intentions to test this morning since I'm only 9 dpo, but I felt a little nauseous/hungry when I was trying to fall asleep last night, I was insanely hormonal in the evening, and this morning I woke up with an upset stomach (the other end, TMI) which was my "tell" symptom last time. I resisted testing when I first peed this morning, but then decided to wait and take a test with SMU. I used a digi and got a POSITIVE!!! I'm in such shock right now!
> 
> I'm only 9 dpo so I'm not really going to believe it until AF doesn't come next week, and I'm still worried that it will be a chemical or that I'll miscarry, but I'm also happy for right now! :happydance:

YAY, YAY, YAY!!! Congrats! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> Another BFP this morning! Lol, I couldn't help myself! :rofl:

I did this same thing with my first pregnancy! Very normal!  Be happy about it, you should be!


----------



## lomelly

How amazing is it that he can still pull out while drunk as a skunk? Lol.

Jess, you're right you definitely have to see little one for that name to be certain. Tell OH to sit down for a while and have a feel :haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

Officially testing Monday morning if AF doesn't show up before then. I am due for the witch tomorrow. Temps are still high. CM creamy and CP still high/firm/closed. Been having dizzy spells today. Slight cramping but not like AF cramps so confused. Sore boobs, and super tender nipples. Got extremely nauseous last night, when I got home dry heaved at the front door before going in. Bloated and gassy too....I really hope this is our month. Scared to test bc can't handle seeing another bfn...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

stephanie1990 said:


> congrats kategirl :flower::flower::flower:
> 
> I got my positive at 7dpo and im still here :)
> 
> Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: xxx

Wow, 7dpo, really??? That's awesome. If that were the case for me, that means i could get a positive today or tomorrow or next day...geesh. Would LOVE that!


----------



## B&LsMom

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly - yes it's very weird!!
> Still waiting for OH to time it right to see or feel her, but he hardly touches it xx
> 
> kelly - that would definitely freak me out!! I know what you mean about the name thing, she isn't for certain Enolah Grace, we want to obviously see her and get to know her first and see if it's for definite. But we wanted to give her a name/nickname instead of her or baby lol, so Enolah is a practice for us lol, to see if we don't go off of it and if we haven't we'll see what's it like when we see her lol :) xx

I had a co-worker suggest to me writing down baby's name and hanging it on the refrigerator or some place you would see it a lot to see if you still liked looking at that name by the time baby arrives. Her Emily was almost an Elizabeth I think!


----------



## samj732

Ah sweetz, how can you wait so long? I was POAS at 5 DPO :rofl: Everything sounds and looks good, FX for you!!


----------



## Sweetz33

It is fear of the BFN lol...I have been tempted but resisted...I seriously feel like I am out...I dont want to be...but I just feel...well Off...


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sweetz I think this might be your lucky cycle ;) xx


----------



## kategirl

Your chart looks so good Sweetz. I hope this is it!


----------



## kategirl

Today is when I started miscarrying last time... I still have Fx that things will keep going well with this one.

I've had a really small cold the last couple days, and today my nose stuffed all up and started running. Fun.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok temp question ladies.

I woke up at 4:30-5 ish needing to pee. Took temp 97.70. Went back to sleep. Woke up at normal temp time 6:15 (I have an alarm set) and it was 97.34. Which temp do I record? I am concerned about the drop, but it is still +6 over my CL.


----------



## kategirl

I know I've read that temps aren't valid unless you've been sleeping for at least 3 hours, which would mean that the 4:30/5 am would be more accurate.


----------



## Sweetz33

Calling DH and getting a test...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Lou15 said:


> I posted on here a couple of weeks ago but haven't had much chance since. Just wanted to add my BFP to the total and to remind everyone that you're not out til the:witch:shows!!! AF was due for me last tues, but I got a BFN (had been testing and testing from about 7dpo!!). I became completely dejected, and didn't test again, despite AF still not coming! It's our anniversary tomorrow and DH surprised me yesterday by taking me back to the hotel where we had our wedding, to have dinner and stay the night. Before we left, I thought I'd better just check still negative, as large amounts of champagne and wine were planned....and finally came my BFP!!! (clearblue digital 'pregnant 2-3' no less!) So take heart, anyone who's currently late and negative...and best of luck to you all!!

So happy for you, i LOVE news like this. I seriously can't wait for my BFP! Thanks for the encouraging news.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's lovely Lou!! Congratulations!!! :D

Fingers crossed Sweetz!!! :dust: :dust:

I have everything crossed for you Kate :hugs: PMA!! X


----------



## B&LsMom

Sweetz33 said:


> Calling DH and getting a test...

YAY FOR TESTING!!! Can't wait to hear about a :bfp:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Have you POAS yet Sweetz? :flower: x


----------



## Sweetz33

No poas yet. Waiting on DH to get out of work. This time it is not patience though....he needs to buy me a test haha! I'm going to attempt to eat some lo mien noodles. Been nauseous all day and was only able to keep down a little coffee and some wheat thins. The thought of anything else made my stomach turn.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Eeeeekkk fingers crossed! It all sounds so positive! :D X


----------



## lilesMom

hey just to say its great to see so many pregnant again, gives me great hope, miscarried a week and a half ago and am gonna try again in 2 cycles, waiting on docs orders. i def wanna be pregnant again as soon as i can and think it would make liles expected bday a little easier if i was and of course i want a baby, she would hve been due on 16th dec so lots of ttc time. please god all goes well for everyone this time, best o luck xxxxxxxx


and best of luck sweetz, il keep my fingers crossed for u :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> Well last try for my sticky bean before my angel's due date. Our angel was due on June 15th. Ovulation (I think) came yesterday. I'm basing it on temp dip, then back up,cm & cp. we did BD a whole lot so hopefully we got it this time. FX'd!

I'm praying for you Sweetz! I'm still catching up on this thread but looking at your chart, it looks REALLY promising!!! FX'd!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

dancareoi said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Well last try for my sticky bean before my angel's due date. Our angel was due on June 15th. Ovulation (I think) came yesterday. I'm basing it on temp dip, then back up,cm & cp. we did BD a whole lot so hopefully we got it this time. FX'd!
> 
> Sweetz - my due date was also 15th June and I am 6DPO but don`t feel any sympstons yet, so not sure if I will get BFP before due date.
> 
> Kate - FX for you.:hugs:Click to expand...

Hi girls, i'm praying for both of you and FX'd!!! My due date was also June 15 and I'm either 3 or 6 dpo today. I'm nervous as well to find out my fate too. I should get AF either the 12th or 15th...i'll probably know sooner as i'm temping again this month but i'm so nervous. Not nervous enough though to stress myself out...trying not to go there this time. We shall see. I hope we all get our BFP's this month!!! :hugs::dust: to you both!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

He's on his way home! Stopping at Walgreens on the way! Nerves are going now...and some heartburn grrr


----------



## ttcbabyisom

carebear1981 said:


> lomelly said:
> 
> 
> And carebear, you should go with getting DH so drunk he doesn't know whats what :haha:
> 
> :haha: i have thought of that :winkwink:
> 
> Kmae- i know how you feel. I'll be 32 next year and i feel like my time is ticking awayClick to expand...

I know how you both feel...i'll be 33 this November. :-( Tick tock, tick tock...


----------



## B&LsMom

Sweetz33 said:


> He's on his way home! Stopping at Walgreens on the way! Nerves are going now...and some heartburn grrr

I see that you are online----fingers crossed your good news update is coming!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Bfn....


----------



## B&LsMom

:cry: what kind of test???


----------



## ttcbabyisom

xxxjessxxx said:


> Hey ladies back from scan - baby was all fine and healthy...
> 
> But! Yet again stubborn so couldn't get decent pics again, I like the one I got anyway :)
> 
> Anyway, we did get to find out what we're having, you all guessed team blue and I can proudly say I'm on team......
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> :happydance: PINK!!! :happydance:

Yay, CONGRATS!!! Happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

xxxjessxxx said:


> Thanks debzie :flower: Hope your ok sweety xx
> 
> Stephanie - I know Im in shock tbh lol!
> I'll keep my f'xd that you can have a water birth there - I'd love to have a water birth too.
> I plan on taking RLT later in time, does it taste nice?
> Ahh I sooo want one of them balls lol!! xx

I really like the RLT. Just a little sugar and yummy!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

First response early result...some have said since I tested past 8pm I might of peed all the hcg out and to try with first pee.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

lomelly said:


> Jess, I just love enolah grace. It's so elegant! I can't wait till the cats out of the bag and I can refer to LO as a name... Liam is the only name we can agree on!
> 
> Islander, the fear is natural but I'm sure little one is just fine!
> 
> Sweetz your chart is looking really good!!
> 
> Anyone testing soon?? :haha:

I love Grace...and Liam...and Lucy. He, he...my hubby would NEVER go for it. Only thing I know is when it's my turn, if we are having a girl, the names Pearl and/or Lorraine or Joy will be somewhere in the name. My Momma and her Momma's names...intertwined.

I won't be testing until 12th or so...well...probably sooner knowing me.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

carebear1981 said:


> Got some beer, a bottle of wine, coolers and rum. I'll get that boy this weekend ;)

I hope it was a fun and SUCCESSFUL weekend for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

carebear1981 said:


> Well, I tried ladies. Guess I didn't get him drunk enough. He pulled out as usual. Friggin guy... :grr:

Boo!!! :-( Sorry.


----------



## kategirl

Sweetz33 said:


> First response early result...some have said since I tested past 8pm I might of peed all the hcg out and to try with first pee.

Definitely could be, I think you should try again in the morning!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> Officially testing Monday morning if AF doesn't show up before then. I am due for the witch tomorrow. Temps are still high. CM creamy and CP still high/firm/closed. Been having dizzy spells today. Slight cramping but not like AF cramps so confused. Sore boobs, and super tender nipples. Got extremely nauseous last night, when I got home dry heaved at the front door before going in. Bloated and gassy too....I really hope this is our month. Scared to test bc can't handle seeing another bfn...

Sounds SO SO SO promising Sweetz! I really hope it is for you. And your chart looks awesome! FX'd!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> Ok temp question ladies.
> 
> I woke up at 4:30-5 ish needing to pee. Took temp 97.70. Went back to sleep. Woke up at normal temp time 6:15 (I have an alarm set) and it was 97.34. Which temp do I record? I am concerned about the drop, but it is still +6 over my CL.

I say record the original one because you have to have at least 3 hours of uninterrupted sleep before temping...the original one wasn't too far off your normal time so was probably more accurate.


----------



## samj732

Well ladies, my original due date has come and gone without too much notice from me. Possible because I've been so miserable with the stretching uterus and being so exhausted I can sleep 12 hours a night. I almost feel a bit of pregnancy depression coming on, but that could also be because I just finished a very good book where the main characters break up in the end and I was bawling :blush:


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly - Thanks sweety :) I like Liam :) xx
> 
> Sweetz - Dust your way hunny :dust: :dust: xx
> 
> Stephanie - my mum says it's still hard to believe when you see your baby for the first time lol, I don't think I'll ever believe it!! :dohh:
> 
> Yes I do so hope you are!! Be good if your little madam isn't late!!
> 
> Everythings ok actually, saw her move under my belly the other day and again today, proper strong movements - was very freaky! xx
> 
> Thanks Carebear!! Goodluck for this weekend ;) xx

xxxjessxxx - i honestly dont believe it lol, i look at my stomach and even though its pretty big i just cant picture thats theres a baby in there lol
Nooooo i really dont want her to be late, iv had enough now lol. 
Awww thats cute, i remember when i saw my belly move from one side to the other, it was the strangest thing ever :wacko:
I still cant believe how far you are now!!!
I only have 18 days left !!! :wacko::wacko::wacko: xxx


----------



## kategirl

samj732 said:


> Well ladies, my original due date has come and gone without too much notice from me. Possible because I've been so miserable with the stretching uterus and being so exhausted I can sleep 12 hours a night. I almost feel a bit of pregnancy depression coming on, but that could also be because I just finished a very good book where the main characters break up in the end and I was bawling :blush:

Books like that always do that to me, too. I'm glad you had your little one causing you to be miserable during your date... Because that means your little bean is growing big and strong!

AFM, I'm now more pregnant than I ever got last time, yay! However, I still have this nasty come and am blowing my nose every two minutes since I'm not allowed cold medicine, boo. But I'll do it for my little bean! :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Welcome LilesMom, sorry for your loss sweety but welcome to the group!!! xx Hopefully it will help you :hugs:

Sorry for the bfn Sweetz, I never get bfp's until 14dpo! xx

Sam - bless, Im glad you found it easier hunny :thumbup: SOunds like a good book haha! xx

Stephanie - Lol, its freaky isn't it!
She's been moving around loooooooads this morning, should've caught it with my camera :dohh:
18 days Oh my that's terrifying! Bless, she's going to be here soon! :happydance:
I have a horrible pain in my hip that goes down to my leg :nope:
How are you holding up? xxx

Kate - all will be fine sweety, lets hope this cold comes and goes soon enough! Have you tried a hot lemon and honey drink? My midwife said they are fab when your pregnant and ill :thumbup: xx


----------



## samj732

Haha yes, maybe you have all heard of the scandalous "50 Shades" trilogy? I finished the first book last night and started the second. I feel much better today so I blame it on the book :haha: Plus a visit to my very sexy physical therapist always helps :blush:

Kate, I know it's gross because I've done it but you can always use those saline washes in your nose. It does help clear up all the gunk in there a bit.


----------



## carebear1981

Welcome lilesmom :hugs: im sorry to hear of ur loss. Fx u get a bfp before ur dd!

Yes, try again in the morning sweetz! Best time to test! Im hoping for you!

Hope u feel better soon kate!!!


So glad u didnt notice the day come and go sam :flower: i wanted to read that series next but everywhere i go the first book in the series is sold out!:dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

jess thats likely sciatica, I got it bad with both my pregnancies. 

I've read the 50 shades trilogy, very raunchy. To bad the bcp's and down regging meds from the IVF cycle were killing my sex drive big time otherwise hubby might have had a bit more fun lol.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha kelly, bless - I've heard a lot of people talking about those books, sound good!
Im currently reading an old book called 'Duncton Wood'. Different but Im enjoying it so far.
Sciatica? What exactly is that and how can it be helped? xx


----------



## Sweetz33

- blood test dpo 13 & no cm. Dpo 14 cm back (creamy), temp dip but still elevated, af 2 days late, still have sore boos & nips. For unrelated reasons, need to do full body flush. Landed up n ER yesterday and have a bowel obstruction. Hopefully after this either af will arrive or I will get that +. Either way, something's gotta give. I just want an answer.


----------



## kategirl

Sweetz, how annoying! I hope the bowel obstruction goes okay. I would guess that could probably mess with your cycle (since it's causing your body stress), but you never know it could be pregnancy as well (I got BFN until AF was three days late with the one I lost). Either way, I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## kategirl

I've been feeling really negative the last couple days, not sad in any way, just feeling like this baby is not going to stick. I really don't have any reason to think that at this point and I'm sure it's just my nerves, but I can't shake the feeling that pretty soon I won't be pregnant any more. I keep assuming that when I see the Dr in almost three weeks that they won't find a baby or won't find a heartbeat and say that it's not viable. It's not even really upsetting me, it just feels like a fact. I'm sure I'll feel better once I go and they say things look okay so far.


----------



## samj732

Uff, I am on the third book in the series now and dang they are RACY! They exhaust me just reading them haha! 

Kate, the percentages are in your favor to have a happy, healthy baby. Just try and stay positive cuz stressing yourself out isn't good.


----------



## kategirl

samj732 said:


> Kate, the percentages are in your favor to have a happy, healthy baby. Just try and stay positive cuz stressing yourself out isn't good.

Yeah, I know. It's weird, even though I feel that way I'm really not stressed about it at all, but I do think I'll get a little nervous before the appt. Just under 3 more weeks before we can see if there's a little one in there!

You guys are making me want to read 50 Shades, lol.


----------



## samj732

I definitely recomment the 50 Shades books, but be prepared! They are seriously dirty lol.


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Welcome LilesMom, sorry for your loss sweety but welcome to the group!!! xx Hopefully it will help you :hugs:
> 
> Sorry for the bfn Sweetz, I never get bfp's until 14dpo! xx
> 
> Sam - bless, Im glad you found it easier hunny :thumbup: SOunds like a good book haha! xx
> 
> Stephanie - Lol, its freaky isn't it!
> She's been moving around loooooooads this morning, should've caught it with my camera :dohh:
> 18 days Oh my that's terrifying! Bless, she's going to be here soon! :happydance:
> I have a horrible pain in my hip that goes down to my leg :nope:
> How are you holding up? xxx
> 
> Kate - all will be fine sweety, lets hope this cold comes and goes soon enough! Have you tried a hot lemon and honey drink? My midwife said they are fab when your pregnant and ill :thumbup: xx


xxx jess xxx - awwww bless her, ella has been really quiet these past few days, i know with how far along i am, i should be feeling less movement but i hate it lol, bring on 18 days :happydance::happydance::happydance: 
your pain does sound like sciatica, iv read the pain can happen when the baby lies on your sciatica nerve resulting in the pain,found this for you hun to read if its any help https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/sciatica/
Im holding up ok, just lovely backache 24/7 :nope: xxx


----------



## kategirl

So, for Father's day I want to stencil a onesie with "I *heart* Daddy" (where the *heart* is a heart shape). I know it's so early and it seems kind of silly since who knows if it will stick, but I want to somehow mark the day. My husband works nights so I should get a chance to make it the next couple nights, I just need to pick up a onesie.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've heard so much about that 50 shades of grey! Think I might have to be getting myself a copy :lol:

Kate it's never too early you need to think positively which is what you are doing :) I think it's a wonderful idea :D 

Sweetz so for the :bfn: hun :hugs: x


----------



## lomelly

jess, hope that hip pain eases off soon. maybe little one is sitting on a nerve, I hear that's quite common. 

kate, that's a sweet gift for daddy. I'm sure he will appreciate it!

sweetz, hope you feel better and get some answers soon. waiting sucks!!

carebear, I can't find it anywhere either! I haven't been looking much but I like to go to walmart and get it cheaper... but whenever I go they don't have it. 

who doesn't appreciate a dirty book?? :haha:

AFM... gender scan for tonight got CANCELLED!!! we were on our way to London (an hour from here) and I got the phonecall... the ultrasound technician walked out on them. so I have an appt for tomorrow night and get a plushie with the heartbeat recording for the inconvenience. I just want DH to officially know the gender so I can get shopping already :haha:


----------



## kategirl

Lomelly, boo on the cancelled scan, but it's great that they were able to re-book you for tomorrow.

I'm starting to lose track.... Who's going to be testing soon? Anyone getting close to ovulation? I want some more BFPs!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry they had to cancel Lomelly but it's great that they are giving you a plushie with the recording too!! That's great :)

I'm waiting to ov sometimes this week :thumbup: x


----------



## lomelly

better get to it, missmummy! :sex: :haha: :haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

If af doesn't arrive I will be testing (again) on Friday. Docs are saying it is quite possible I implanted on 12 dpo as a had slight spotting but no af. No af symptoms either...


----------



## kategirl

Sweetz33 said:


> If af doesn't arrive I will be testing (again) on Friday. Docs are saying it is quite possible I implanted on 12 dpo as a had slight spotting but no af. No af symptoms either...

I think that's a great sign, I still have fx for you!!!

:dust:


----------



## nesSAH

:hi:* ladies*... MIA as usual. Just recovering from a long weekend of hosting family and celebrating DD's birthday. I had a fantastic time, but I also crashed Monday morning with the flu. I've totally lost my voice :(

I still need to catch up but congrats to any new :bfp:s that I've missed.

Last cycle was disappointing even with all the trying.....so hoping to catch the eggy this time.

I'm CD13 today and I usually O around day 14.

I'm testing June 24th. Anyone else testing soon or waiting to O? :dust: :hugs:

Hope all the pregnant ladies are doing fine :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

*Sweetz33*: I pray :af: stays away and you get that beautiful bfp!!!!

*MissMummyMoo*: Me too!!! Should be O'ing any time now :dance: Good luck!!!


----------



## Kmae

kategirl said:


> Lomelly, boo on the cancelled scan, but it's great that they were able to re-book you for tomorrow.
> 
> I'm starting to lose track.... Who's going to be testing soon? Anyone getting close to ovulation? I want some more BFPs!

I am on cd 10 (cd11 by the time you read this) and waiting to O. Didn't o until cd17 last month so we'll see. I'm going to start opks tomorrow. I agree, we are due for more BFPs!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Totally agree Sweetz! I think it's still good news that AF hasn't turned up! I have everything crossed for you ... apart from my legs as it's almost O day :winkwink:

Neesah fingers crossed for you too!! I'm not sure when I 'normally' O but last cycle I O'd on CD11 which is tomorrow! However I haven't had a positive OPK yet so think it might be later in the week ... if at all! Fingers crossed for you!

Fingers crossed Kmae!

I'm still waiting to O but haven't had a postive OPK today ... got a positive OPK on CD9 last time so think it may be a good few days before I O now but we shall see! ETA: Just done an OPK and it was darker than yesterday's and this morning's so think O is on it's way :happydance: Last time I O'd the day after getting the positive OPK :happydance: X


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sweetz, sorry to hear you haven't any answers. I'll keep my f'xd you have a bfp coming your way! xx

Stephanie - yeah, I heard they go quieter around then. Are you starting to get nervous about it all? How do you feel about the labour and birth?
Thanks so much for that link hunny :thumbup:
Pains still being, well a pain lol :nope: xxx

Lomelly - what a pain about the cancellation!! But yaay for the free teddy! I've seen them, they lok cute. Let us know how it goes :thumbup: xx


----------



## carebear1981

lomelly said:


> jess, hope that hip pain eases off soon. maybe little one is sitting on a nerve, I hear that's quite common.
> 
> kate, that's a sweet gift for daddy. I'm sure he will appreciate it!
> 
> sweetz, hope you feel better and get some answers soon. waiting sucks!!
> 
> carebear, I can't find it anywhere either! I haven't been looking much but I like to go to walmart and get it cheaper... but whenever I go they don't have it.
> 
> who doesn't appreciate a dirty book?? :haha:
> 
> AFM... gender scan for tonight got CANCELLED!!! we were on our way to London (an hour from here) and I got the phonecall... the ultrasound technician walked out on them. so I have an appt for tomorrow night and get a plushie with the heartbeat recording for the inconvenience. I just want DH to officially know the gender so I can get shopping already :haha:

CANCELLED!! :dohh: that really sucks but at least they rescheduled quick and yay for free stuff!!
LOL, I checked at walmart too :) Who doesn't want to save a buck or two!

Unfortunately for me, I just O'd, but my chances are slim so I will only test if my af is late. Sigh.


----------



## kategirl

Wow, the OB clinic just called to go over the new patient info. Really surprised me since they said they'd call 7-10 days before and right now it's 19 days before!


----------



## samj732

Just got back from my 12 week appt where I got a surprise ultrasound because the doc thought she heard two heartbeats. Only one, but what a joy to see my bubs! Also I got fast forwarded 8 days so my new DD is 12-12-12 what a day!! Oh and I'm officially out of the first tri here in the States! :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's great news Sam congrats :D xx


----------



## kategirl

How exciting, Sam!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats sam!!! That sounds like a lucky day!!


----------



## kategirl

Ugh, I'm starting to get really nauseous every evening. No fun at all. :(


----------



## Kmae

samj732 said:


> Just got back from my 12 week appt where I got a surprise ultrasound because the doc thought she heard two heartbeats. Only one, but what a joy to see my bubs! Also I got fast forwarded 8 days so my new DD is 12-12-12 what a day!! Oh and I'm officially out of the first tri here in the States! :happydance:

What a great date!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Awesome new due date Sam!! My little man's B-day is 12-14!!


----------



## samj732

Thanks ladies :cloud9: Here is the little man/woman.
 



Attached Files:







208876_3403114518078_1794134872_n.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kategirl

Awesome pic, Sam! :)

I'm so glad you got another one after you weren't going to het one before 20 weeks (maybe I'll get lucky too?).


----------



## Sweetz33

Cd1...my hope of bfp before due date gone...


----------



## kategirl

Oh no, I'm really sorry, sweetz. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> - blood test dpo 13 & no cm. Dpo 14 cm back (creamy), temp dip but still elevated, af 2 days late, still have sore boos & nips. For unrelated reasons, need to do full body flush. Landed up n ER yesterday and have a bowel obstruction. Hopefully after this either af will arrive or I will get that +. Either way, something's gotta give. I just want an answer.

:-( So sorry... :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

samj732 said:


> Uff, I am on the third book in the series now and dang they are RACY! They exhaust me just reading them haha!
> 
> Kate, the percentages are in your favor to have a happy, healthy baby. Just try and stay positive cuz stressing yourself out isn't good.

I read one line from one of them and WANT TO READ THEM TOO! I love racy stories!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> Lomelly, boo on the cancelled scan, but it's great that they were able to re-book you for tomorrow.
> 
> I'm starting to lose track.... Who's going to be testing soon? Anyone getting close to ovulation? I want some more BFPs!

I'm going to start testing Sunday at 10dpo. Wish me luck!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

samj732 said:


> Just got back from my 12 week appt where I got a surprise ultrasound because the doc thought she heard two heartbeats. Only one, but what a joy to see my bubs! Also I got fast forwarded 8 days so my new DD is 12-12-12 what a day!! Oh and I'm officially out of the first tri here in the States! :happydance:

Cool date!


----------



## samj732

kategirl said:


> Awesome pic, Sam! :)
> 
> I'm so glad you got another one after you weren't going to het one before 20 weeks (maybe I'll get lucky too?).

Yeah it really was luck, basically cuz she was able to hear the hb in two different places so she wanted to make sure it wasn't twins. Well I did actually :haha:

Sweetz, so sorry hun :hugs: Just gotta keep your head up and keep trying, easier said then done though I know.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> Cd1...my hope of bfp before due date gone...

:-( So so sorry Sweetz... :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

Sweetz33 said:


> Cd1...my hope of bfp before due date gone...

So so sorry:cry: I really hope you get your BFP this cycle.


----------



## Kmae

ttcbabyisom said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> Lomelly, boo on the cancelled scan, but it's great that they were able to re-book you for tomorrow.
> 
> I'm starting to lose track.... Who's going to be testing soon? Anyone getting close to ovulation? I want some more BFPs!
> 
> I'm going to start testing Sunday at 10dpo. Wish me luck!Click to expand...

Good luck!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: sweetz I'm so so sorry xx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Sweetz, sorry to hear you haven't any answers. I'll keep my f'xd you have a bfp coming your way! xx
> 
> Stephanie - yeah, I heard they go quieter around then. Are you starting to get nervous about it all? How do you feel about the labour and birth?
> Thanks so much for that link hunny :thumbup:
> Pains still being, well a pain lol :nope: xxx
> 
> Lomelly - what a pain about the cancellation!! But yaay for the free teddy! I've seen them, they lok cute. Let us know how it goes :thumbup: xx

xxxjessxxx - yep im really nervous :wacko: i feel like theres no point being scared because either way its going to happen, its just im a super organized person and the thought that i cant plan labor and iv just got to wait sucks lol 
The only thing that does bother me a little bit is oh, i think he thinks labor is going to be ever so easy, every time i talk to him about my birth plan, i can tell hes not listening, well..... i think he will be in for a shock lol. 

Aw i hope the pain gets better hun, you seeing your midwife soon? maybe you could mention it to her? xxx


----------



## Camlet

Aww what a cute scan pic Sam congrats! :D 

Sending lots of :hugs: your way sweetz xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Woohoo lucky you sam!! Congrats - a lovely pic you have there!! xx

Sweetz, sorry to hear that hunny - really thought this was it for you! xx

Stephanie - Haha bless, I'm dreading the waiting too!
Sorry your OH isn't listening to you :hugs: They never seem to understand do they. My OH being a twat today.
No pains still painful lol.
See midwife on the 22nd, I will mention it though.
Bloody hell nearly 2 weeks for you!! It's getting exciting!! xxx


----------



## lomelly

Sam, lovely scan picture! And it's always nice to be pushed further ahead!

Gl to you ttcbaby!

Sweetz, so sorry the witch got you this cycle. I know it won't be before the due date but I really hope you get lucky this new cycle.

Carebear, looked again last night too and still no sign of the damn book! I need something to appeal my dirty mind!!!

Jess, it's like men never learn :nope: some days you just wanna deck em... Or maybe that's just me...

AFM scan went very well! We got a very nice pic because we were the last appt so they took their time getting a good shot. Also a very cute monkey with a heart beat recording! They were all amazed at how developed baby was for 22 weeks.

Now to do the registry and shop!!!!


----------



## samj732

Thanks ladies :) I'm still smiling! And I've lost 10 pounds so I was so scared the baby wasn't developing right and here he/she is 8 days ahead :happydance:

However, I am very ready for my uterus to "pop." My insides are very uncomfortable and I've had quite a bit of round ligament pain. Uuuffff!!


----------



## kategirl

Wow, Sam, you've lost 10 lbs? I'm only 6 weeks and I've put on about 2 lb, lol. (My weight does fluxuate a bit so it's not like I've gained 2 lbs only from the pregnancy, my weight was at the bottom of my range when I got pregnant, but I'm still definitely not losing any. But with the way I've been feeling the last couple days, maybe I will lose, lol.)


----------



## kategirl

Lomelly, yay, that must be exciting! I'm so glad your OH knows now. :) Were you able to be surprised?


----------



## Kelly9

lomelly what gender? Or did you not find out?


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey jess i finally got my bfp!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kategirl

keepthefaithx said:


> hey jess i finally got my bfp!!!!!!!!!!

Yay!!! H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## lomelly

I tried to act surprised :haha: I think he bought it...

kelly, I'm on team :blue:


----------



## Kmae

keepthefaithx said:


> hey jess i finally got my bfp!!!!!!!!!!

Woohoo! Yay for you!!! What dpo were you when you tested positive?


----------



## samj732

Whoohoo, congrats on the :bfp:!!!!



kategirl said:


> Wow, Sam, you've lost 10 lbs? I'm only 6 weeks and I've put on about 2 lb, lol. (My weight does fluxuate a bit so it's not like I've gained 2 lbs only from the pregnancy, my weight was at the bottom of my range when I got pregnant, but I'm still definitely not losing any. But with the way I've been feeling the last couple days, maybe I will lose, lol.)

Yes, and that's just since I saw the midwife there at 8 weeks. Since I saw my GP at 5 weeks I've actually lost 15 :wacko:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - glad can went great!!
How was the being told you have a boy again? xx

keepthefaith - yaaaaaayyyyy Im soooooo happy for you!! I was literally checking on you the other day incase you had got a BFP and hadn't told us :haha:
Ahhh so happy, congrats hunny a very H&H 9 months to you!! xx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Woohoo lucky you sam!! Congrats - a lovely pic you have there!! xx
> 
> Sweetz, sorry to hear that hunny - really thought this was it for you! xx
> 
> Stephanie - Haha bless, I'm dreading the waiting too!
> Sorry your OH isn't listening to you :hugs: They never seem to understand do they. My OH being a twat today.
> No pains still painful lol.
> See midwife on the 22nd, I will mention it though.
> Bloody hell nearly 2 weeks for you!! It's getting exciting!! xxx

xxxjessxxx - sorry to hear oh is being a twat, mines a twat nearly every day lol he keeps telling me how easy labour will be :rofl:
oh you see your midwife on my due date :) my next appointment is the 22nd also, that is if ella hasnt already made an appearance. 
Yep 14 days to go, im a truly terrifed :wacko: xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Naww, oh my, I hope she comes sooner for you hunny :flow:
Urgh men, that would wind me up if my OH said he would think labour was easy!! My OH thinks he's been in more pain because of a kidney problem he had when he was like 7 :dohh:
You should put a pumpkin up your OH's butt, and sew him up then tell him to push it out and see if he still thinks labour is easy!
Oh hunny, all will be fine :hugs: xx


----------



## samj732

Jess, I just wanted to say the more I see Enolah the more I really kinda like it :)


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Naww, oh my, I hope she comes sooner for you hunny :flow:
> Urgh men, that would wind me up if my OH said he would think labour was easy!! My OH thinks he's been in more pain because of a kidney problem he had when he was like 7 :dohh:
> You should put a pumpkin up your OH's butt, and sew him up then tell him to push it out and see if he still thinks labour is easy!
> Oh hunny, all will be fine :hugs: xx

xxxjessxxx - tell me about it with men lol, oh currently has gallstones so he is in and out of hospital and iv never had it and i know its meant to be painful but telling me labour would easy and would not hurt made me laugh. 

LOL Next time i go into asda im finding the biggest watermelon!!!! cant wait to see his face xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sam - thanks hunny. It's different, at first I wasn't sure about it, and OH hated it. But we suddenly just clicked and loved it lol :dohh: xx

Stephanie - pffh men, who needs them ey!!
Haha you so need to photo it!! haha
so is everything offically got and ready for Ella? xx


----------



## lomelly

Jess, I was so afraid they would tell me girl!! Then I would think oh what the hell is going on lol. So nice to hear its a little boy for sure. How's the nursery decorating coming? Have you bought much else for enolah?

Keepthefaith, happy and healthy 9 months!!

Stephanie, I read that watermelon comment and just burst out laughing... Get the biggest one you can find and tell him to have fun!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I had a significant temp drop this morning and I'm HOPING and PRAYING that it's the infamous implantation dip which happens b/w 7-10 dpo...I'm 9 dpo today...no spotting yet though. [-o&lt; I'm hoping it jumps back up tomorrow. Please God...my angel baby would have been due next Friday the 15th and I'm trying not to dread the day but I totally do as I'm also due to get :af: that day. Ugh...please pray for me that I get my :bfp:this cycle and if not, pray that I only cry for a day or two and then pick myself back up and move on to cycle #5. Thanks all you lovely ladies. You're the best. :flower::hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - Haha that wouldn't be too fun would it! I keep thinking maybe they got Enolah wrong :dohh:
Well I really wanted enchanted/woodland theme. But don't know whether to go with usual pretty girl style room instead now, as although a themed room would be lovely, it means spending more that I wouldn't really need to be spending usually. Like for example something as simple as a clock - I'd spend 20 pound getting one just to go with the theme, yet I can get a just as nice one for like half the price. But looking at it like that for many items in a larger scale, it starts adding up to quite a lot! And even though I have the money to do so, I like to save and get my money's worth :blush:
I also though what happens when she has toys and gets older? It just won't go lol, so spending more on something that isn't going to last as long.
I'll still do pretty wall decals and stuff, Im just not being so strict on a theme. Just going with the flow I think now :) What about you? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

ttcbaby - I will keep my f'xd tightly for you sweety :hugs: xx


----------



## B&LsMom

ttcbabyisom said:


> I had a significant temp drop this morning and I'm HOPING and PRAYING that it's the infamous implantation dip which happens b/w 7-10 dpo...I'm 9 dpo today...no spotting yet though. [-o&lt; I'm hoping it jumps back up tomorrow. Please God...my angel baby would have been due next Friday the 15th and I'm trying not to dread the day but I totally do as I'm also due to get :af: that day. Ugh...please pray for me that I get my :bfp:this cycle and if not, pray that I only cry for a day or two and then pick myself back up and move on to cycle #5. Thanks all you lovely ladies. You're the best. :flower::hugs:

Can you think of any reason why it could have been such a drop?? Wake up early? Sleep with the covers off?? Rainy day out?? Read the thermy wrong??


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ttcbabyisom I have everything crossed for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

keepthefaithx said:


> hey jess i finally got my bfp!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :hugs::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Kmae

ttcbabyisom said:


> I had a significant temp drop this morning and I'm HOPING and PRAYING that it's the infamous implantation dip which happens b/w 7-10 dpo...I'm 9 dpo today...no spotting yet though. [-o&lt; I'm hoping it jumps back up tomorrow. Please God...my angel baby would have been due next Friday the 15th and I'm trying not to dread the day but I totally do as I'm also due to get :af: that day. Ugh...please pray for me that I get my :bfp:this cycle and if not, pray that I only cry for a day or two and then pick myself back up and move on to cycle #5. Thanks all you lovely ladies. You're the best. :flower::hugs:

I hope its just a nice ID...I guess only time will tell...don't you just hate waiting!

AFM, just waiting to o. so far -opks and my pre-o temps have been so flat which is kind of bothering me...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

blakesmom said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> I had a significant temp drop this morning and I'm HOPING and PRAYING that it's the infamous implantation dip which happens b/w 7-10 dpo...I'm 9 dpo today...no spotting yet though. [-o&lt; I'm hoping it jumps back up tomorrow. Please God...my angel baby would have been due next Friday the 15th and I'm trying not to dread the day but I totally do as I'm also due to get :af: that day. Ugh...please pray for me that I get my :bfp:this cycle and if not, pray that I only cry for a day or two and then pick myself back up and move on to cycle #5. Thanks all you lovely ladies. You're the best. :flower::hugs:
> 
> Can you think of any reason why it could have been such a drop?? Wake up early? Sleep with the covers off?? Rainy day out?? Read the thermy wrong??Click to expand...

I don't know...i was up way later than normal last night bowling with friends, had 2 beers throughout night...but did get my 3 hours of uninterrupted sleep before temping like normal...no clue! Do you??? The thermy was right..i read it twice to be sure. Uh oh...you sound like this is not a good thing. :-(


----------



## carebear1981

Lomelly- i got tired of waiting and ordered them at chapters online :haha: all 3 :) they were 10 bucks each and free shipping when you spend over 25 bucks. Just have to make sure to change the shipping option to free ship. I pulled an all-nighter reading book one. Still not sure how i feel about them but i couldnt put it down. If you need something dirty to read, this is definitely the series.

Everything crossed for u ttcbaby!! Hope this is ur month

Awesome scan sam!

Congrats keepthefaith! H + H 9 months!


----------



## B&LsMom

ttcbabyisom said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> I had a significant temp drop this morning and I'm HOPING and PRAYING that it's the infamous implantation dip which happens b/w 7-10 dpo...I'm 9 dpo today...no spotting yet though. [-o&lt; I'm hoping it jumps back up tomorrow. Please God...my angel baby would have been due next Friday the 15th and I'm trying not to dread the day but I totally do as I'm also due to get :af: that day. Ugh...please pray for me that I get my :bfp:this cycle and if not, pray that I only cry for a day or two and then pick myself back up and move on to cycle #5. Thanks all you lovely ladies. You're the best. :flower::hugs:
> 
> Can you think of any reason why it could have been such a drop?? Wake up early? Sleep with the covers off?? Rainy day out?? Read the thermy wrong??Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know...i was up way later than normal last night bowling with friends, had 2 beers throughout night...but did get my 3 hours of uninterrupted sleep before temping like normal...no clue! Do you??? The thermy was right..i read it twice to be sure. Uh oh...you sound like this is not a good thing. :-(Click to expand...

Its just such a HUGE drop since you were sailing high then today's was even below coverline. My BFP cycle's chart was super weird temp wise so I'm proof to my self that even the unusual cycles can result in the ultimate prize of a BFP rather then AF. Fingers crossed for you hun!!


----------



## redmonkeysock

Hi ladies, been reading for the past two days and finally read through all the posts :happydance:

Hoping I can join please, I had a MMC at 9+2, baby had stopped developing at 6+6, ERPC was on 25th April and my due date should have been 26th November 2012. Massively hoping for a BFP by then otherwise I fear for my own sanity!

Have been posting on a SMEP thread as I've craftily done it this month without OH knowing as he didnt like the idea of planning too much other than using the clearblue fertility monitor and now in the horrendous two week wait :growlmad:

Got a lot of BDing done during the "right" time and as this is my first cycle since the MC I'm really hoping we have caught the eggy!

Congrats on all the BFPs and just wanted to say how much hope threads like this give me when I see the tickers and success stories. 

Lou xx


----------



## B&LsMom

Welcome Lou!! SMEP is a great plan to follow--I hope it was successful for you!!


----------



## carebear1981

Welcome Lou! So sorry for your loss :hugs: FX for you that you caught that eggy and that the tww doesn't feel too long!


----------



## samj732

redmonkeysock said:


> Have been posting on a SMEP thread as I've craftily done it this month without OH knowing as he didnt like the idea of planning too much other than using the clearblue fertility monitor and now in the horrendous two week wait :growlmad:

I did SMEP the month I got my BFP. Good luck! The TWW sucks, I don't envy you at all.

carebear, I'm so glad you somewhat enjoyed the book! I'm ready to read them all over again :blush:


----------



## Kmae

:wave:


redmonkeysock said:


> Hi ladies, been reading for the past two days and finally read through all the posts :happydance:
> 
> Hoping I can join please, I had a MMC at 9+2, baby had stopped developing at 6+6, ERPC was on 25th April and my due date should have been 26th November 2012. Massively hoping for a BFP by then otherwise I fear for my own sanity!
> 
> Have been posting on a SMEP thread as I've craftily done it this month without OH knowing as he didnt like the idea of planning too much other than using the clearblue fertility monitor and now in the horrendous two week wait :growlmad:
> 
> Got a lot of BDing done during the "right" time and as this is my first cycle since the MC I'm really hoping we have caught the eggy!
> 
> Congrats on all the BFPs and just wanted to say how much hope threads like this give me when I see the tickers and success stories.
> 
> Lou xx

:wave: Welcome! I'm doing SMEP this month too! Really hope it does the trick:thumbup:


----------



## redmonkeysock

Hi all thanks for the welcome 

I'm desperate to read the fifty shades trilogy I've heard it's very racy! Might download them to my iPad later ;-)

Well this month was only semi SMEP so here's what happened(apologies to any ladies on this thread who are also on the SMEP thread as its the same thing I've posted there. Just want some opinions please 

as I mentioned before we did the semi SMEP this month but now I'm panicking that it is not enough since we missed out a night DH doesn't know we are SMEPping as he thought it sounded a bit clinical so here's what happened:


AF stopped on 27th April 
OV came early (earlier than any of my cycles pre MC) on CD 11. We got medium readings on the CBFM on 

CD 7-CD 9

Then peak on CBFM on

CD 10
CD 11

Then back to medium on CBFM on CD 12

And back to low on CD 13

We BD'd on:
CD 3
CD 5
CD 7
CD 10
CD 11
CD 12

Now that is a lot of BD *around* the right time but I'm freaking out because we missed BD on CD 9....I know I'm worrying about nothing....probably.

Urgh! 

THIS IS THE TORTURE OF THE TWW!!!!

Also, because I O'd earlier than normal (used to O on CD 15) does my test date/AF become 14 days from O day or 28 days from my last bleed?

I feel like a stupid naive teenager when it comes to this stuff I'm frickin clueless!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Welcome Redmonkeysock, so sorry for your loss.
It's great to see you know a few ladies here already - I hope you find comfort in this thread... and a BFP!! xx :flower:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Think I might have to have a look at this SMEP! Fingers crossed for everyone!! :flower:

:hugs: Redsock I'm sorry for your loss, fingers crossed you get your :bfp: soon x


----------



## B&LsMom

Lou I would say you did all that you could do and it doesn't help to stress about it now since you can't go back in time. Are you doing anything else to confirm Ov--temping, CM monitoring??


----------



## ttcbabyisom

10 dpo; :bfn: :-( My temps are a little confusing too. Praying, praying, praying. I'll test again Tuesday at 12 dpo.


----------



## redmonkeysock

blakesmom said:


> Lou I would say you did all that you could do and it doesn't help to stress about it now since you can't go back in time. Are you doing anything else to confirm Ov--temping, CM monitoring??

Thanks for the reply. You're absolutely right I'm just a little ball of stress at the moment! Really don't want it to take as long as it did last time to conceive :nope:

With regards to CM etc I'm not really sure, CM seemed like what I see "fertile" CM being described as but to be honest I'm not really too clued up on the whole thing! Must try harder lol! I know I O'd as I made sure to cover all bases- used the Clearblue fertility monitor, OPK sticks AND Clearblue digital ha!

Lou x


----------



## redmonkeysock

ttcbabyisom said:


> 10 dpo; :bfn: :-( My temps are a little confusing too. Praying, praying, praying. I'll test again Tuesday at 12 dpo.

Try not to worry too much Hun, with my angel baby I got a BFP at 10dpo BUT, the specialist that I saw said that it was verrrrry unusual to get a decent positive that early on plus my pregnancy started out as a twin pregnancy which he said would have helped get a BFP earlier.

You're not out yet!


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Sam - thanks hunny. It's different, at first I wasn't sure about it, and OH hated it. But we suddenly just clicked and loved it lol :dohh: xx
> 
> Stephanie - pffh men, who needs them ey!!
> Haha you so need to photo it!! haha
> so is everything offically got and ready for Ella? xx

xxxjessxxx - Lol i will. Yep everything is ready really, hospital bag is packed, i swear it looks like im staying in the hospital for a week the things iv packed but i cant help it :wacko: 
12 days and im freaking out, i can still remember being 6 weeks pregnant and panicking about every little thing. It has gone sooooo fast. its been a very long journey, hard at times, depressing at times but knowing that its really going to happen within 12 days makes me emotional :cloud9: xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Nawww stephanie - that made me all teary!! That's so sweet.
It's crazy, because I remember talking when we'd been through our miscarriages and now, to see you right just nearing the beginning of your journey to motherhood is amazing. So happy for you sweety I truly am! Still in shock I'll be there too! xx


----------



## hope2bmum2b

can i still join i know this thread was started last year. 
i had a mc in december 2011 at 9 weeks, but the baby was only 5 weeks old. and we have been TTC since april 2012. my due date is june29th 2012..and on another site i have just been reminded that i should be 37weeks and 2 days. my af for this month was due yesterday but have had bfn this morning and 3 days late last month but also a bfn.
id love to be preganant again now but i just wasnt mentally ready for about 3months after the mc.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Welcome hope2bmum2b - there's always time to join!
Im so sorry for your loss hunny, I hope you find this thread a great help!! :hugs: xx


----------



## nesSAH

*stephanie1990*: Aww! So excited for you. All the best and keep us posted :hugs: 

*hope2bmum2b*: Welcome again and sorry for your loss. There is a great group of ladies on this board, so you will feel the support.


*ttcbabyisom*: it's not over yet. Pray :af: stays away! Keep us posted hun :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

redmonkeysock said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> Lou I would say you did all that you could do and it doesn't help to stress about it now since you can't go back in time. Are you doing anything else to confirm Ov--temping, CM monitoring??
> 
> Thanks for the reply. You're absolutely right I'm just a little ball of stress at the moment! Really don't want it to take as long as it did last time to conceive :nope:
> 
> With regards to CM etc I'm not really sure, CM seemed like what I see "fertile" CM being described as but to be honest I'm not really too clued up on the whole thing! Must try harder lol! I know I O'd as I made sure to cover all bases- used the Clearblue fertility monitor, OPK sticks AND Clearblue digital ha!
> 
> Lou xClick to expand...

What CD did you get the smiley with the clearblue digi??? How long did it take you to conceive last time??


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AF started coming on last night...so confused...temps dropped again...i wasn't supposed to start til Friday. Not sure what's going on. I'm devastated. :cry:


----------



## kelly4

Hi there, I wondered if I could join in, I miscarried in March at what would have been 9 weeks but bean was measuring 7.5 weeks. My due date was the4th of nov, so I am hoping to be pregnant again before then, but after still no af since my miscarriage, I am losing hope.


----------



## Camlet

Hi ladies just thought I'd update you.. Just got back from my 20 week scan & we gave in & found out we are joining team... :pink: :cloud9: :happydance: I'll upload a pic later as I'm on my iPhone atm!! :) xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Ttcbaby I'm sorry :( I don't what's going on with me either ... CD15 and still haven't ovulated ... temps are totally wacko. I ovulated CD11 last month :shrug:

:happydance: Camlet congratulations that's brilliant news so so pleased for you :D X


----------



## xxxjessxxx

ttcbaby - so sorry hunny, f'xd for next month!! :hugs: xx

Welcome Kelly4, sorry for your loss sweety and welcome to the group!! xx

Camlet - yaaaaaay oh my congrratulations!! We're both team pink!! Got names yet? xx


----------



## Camlet

xxxjessxxx said:


> ttcbaby - so sorry hunny, f'xd for next month!! :hugs: xx
> 
> Welcome Kelly4, sorry for your loss sweety and welcome to the group!! xx
> 
> Camlet - yaaaaaay oh my congrratulations!! We're both team pink!! Got names yet? xx

Thanks :D I know it's great isn't it!! :happydance: I've noticed there seems to be a lot of girls due this year! Yes we picked it a while ago she's going to be called Sophia Hope Carroll :) xx


----------



## redmonkeysock

[/QUOTE]

What CD did you get the smiley with the clearblue digi??? How long did it take you to conceive last time??[/QUOTE]

I got the smiley face on CD10, we were TTC for 10 months last time then used the Clearblue digi as a random one off (we were away and had forgotten to take the CBFM with us so grabbed a pack of digis) , got a smiley face and conceived that night!

How are you feeling with the pregnancy? :flower:


----------



## redmonkeysock

[/QUOTE]

Thanks :D I know it's great isn't it!! :happydance: I've noticed there seems to be a lot of girls due this year! Yes we picked it a while ago she's going to be called Sophia Hope Carroll :) xx[/QUOTE]

Amazing news! Congrats to you! :happydance:Beautiful name too xxx


----------



## Bump2Baby

Can I join?
Due date would have been 18th January 2013
MC @ 8wks June 2012.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Camlet - Gorgeous name!!! Are your children excited? xx

Bump2Baby - Hey sweety, sorry for your loss and that you can't carry boys.. my friends mum had that but she had 7 girls :) :thumbup: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies,
Just remembered I hadn't even put up a picture of my girly... so here she is at 20+5 :) 


Spoiler
https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/Enolahat205.jpg


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Awwww hello beautfiul girly ... she's perfect Jess ... congrats again x


----------



## Bump2Baby

Cutie :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks girlies, I think it looks like she's smiling in it lol.
Was so hard getting another decent pic as she kept hiding her face :dohh: xx


----------



## Camlet

Aww jess what a perfect picture! She's so cute! My scan pic I got today isn't really clear at all as she was to busy rolling around like crazy! Lol! :) yeah my kids are super excited as they both really wanted a sister! :) have you thought of a middle name for your little girl yet? I love the name you've chosen her btw Ive always loved unique names! :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Camelt - naww that's so sweet they wanted a sister!!
Is OH chuffed?
Yes I think she's going to be Enolah Grace :) xx


----------



## Camlet

It was so cute cause we took my son & he kept asking her over & over again if it was a boy or girl but she was mean & made us wait until the end before she would check! He really had us all :rofl: at one point when he just randomly shouted when is the baby going to come out of mummys mouth :blush: :haha:.. Well OH is in a bit of shock tbh as he really thought it was going to be a boy! But hes still really excited :) Well I think ive finally managed to work out how to upload pics although not how to rotate them so sorry ones the wrong way round! lol! The 1st one is my 13 week scan as I never did get round to uploading it before & the 2nd one is my 20 week scan that I had today! :) xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1335.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1371.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Camlet

oh & forgot to add that is such a gorgeous name they go really well together :) xx


----------



## hope2bmum2b

ok ladies i need your help.

i was due my af on the 9th...an she still hasnt shown herself, not that i want her to obviously! BUT. i am going on the date i got my af last month, which was 3 days late(due the 6th) every month of thi year up to may i was the 6th of every one! and then as soon as we started trying it seems to have changed. I did a hpt on the 10th and got a bfn. but if my af doesnt arrive by then end of the week do you think i should do another hpt??


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Camlet - nawww she is a sweety!! They change so much don't they!!!
Hahah your boy sounds hilarious LOL! i remember going with my mum to my sisters scan, and the sonographer said, "yep, there's the baby's four fingers.." and I went " four fingers!! She's missing one??" haha... didn't realise you had four fingers AND a thumb :blush: xx

Hope2bmum2b - sounds hopeful hunny, all I can say is to wait it out a few days and test again!! :D xx


----------



## samj732

camlet, I was :rofl: when I read your post. Haha, sounds like a very interesting day at the doctor's! Congrats on team pink!

hope2be, sounds like you just gotta wait it out a few more days. :hugs: good luck!

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## B&LsMom

What CD did you get the smiley with the clearblue digi??? How long did it take you to conceive last time??[/QUOTE]

I got the smiley face on CD10, we were TTC for 10 months last time then used the Clearblue digi as a random one off (we were away and had forgotten to take the CBFM with us so grabbed a pack of digis) , got a smiley face and conceived that night!

How are you feeling with the pregnancy? :flower:[/QUOTE]

I think your BD'ing should have been just great. CD 9 shouldn't have been an important day @ all. CD12 was probably most important and you did the day before as well as day of---good work.

I've been feeling great for the last couple of weeks--2nd trimester is GREAT!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Camlet said:


> It was so cute cause we took my son & he kept asking her over & over again if it was a boy or girl but she was mean & made us wait until the end before she would check! He really had us all :rofl: at one point when he just randomly shouted when is the baby going to come out of mummys mouth :blush: :haha:.. Well OH is in a bit of shock tbh as he really thought it was going to be a boy! But hes still really excited :) Well I think ive finally managed to work out how to upload pics although not how to rotate them so sorry ones the wrong way round! lol! The 1st one is my 13 week scan as I never did get round to uploading it before & the 2nd one is my 20 week scan that I had today! :) xx

My in-laws were probing Blake on how a baby got into my tummy and then how baby will get out. Apparently they walk in and then swim out--who knew?!? Blake also asked the other morning if the baby had pj's on in my tummy--Congrats on team pink!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope2bmum2b it sounds positive! Fingers crossed for you.

AFM I started to get a line on an OPK last night (around 5pm) going to do another around 10am and see what that's like ... if it's not dark I'm going to guess that the signal was sent yesterday and I was testing too late instead of on the morning :dohh: x


----------



## redmonkeysock

blakesmom said:


> What CD did you get the smiley with the clearblue digi??? How long did it take you to conceive last time??

I got the smiley face on CD10, we were TTC for 10 months last time then used the Clearblue digi as a random one off (we were away and had forgotten to take the CBFM with us so grabbed a pack of digis) , got a smiley face and conceived that night!

How are you feeling with the pregnancy? :flower:[/QUOTE]

I think your BD'ing should have been just great. CD 9 shouldn't have been an important day @ all. CD12 was probably most important and you did the day before as well as day of---good work.

I've been feeling great for the last couple of weeks--2nd trimester is GREAT!![/QUOTE]


Woohoo, thanks guess I just have to sit out the limbo hell that is the two week wait now :wacko:

Glad you're feeling good! Looking forward to reading the updates 

Thanks for your help

Lou


----------



## redmonkeysock

xxxjessxxx said:


> Hey ladies,
> Just remembered I hadn't even put up a picture of my girly... so here she is at 20+5 :)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/Enolahat205.jpg

Gorgeous! Congratulations!

Lou x


----------



## Mrskg

welcome redmonkey, hope2b, kelly & bump2 x sorry we have to meet this way :hugs:

bump2 can i ask how you know you cant carry boys? i have 3 girls an after 5 losses its something ive considered but wasnt sure it could be proven x

:hugs: ttcbaby camlet congrats on team :pink: x

stephanie not long now till your princess will be in your arms how exciting x

jess enolah is gorgeous x

afm...............................shocked numb scared shaking.........dont know dpo not had af since loss on 17/5 xxx
 



Attached Files:







june 12th 010.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6









june 12th 012.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kategirl

I've been busy a couple days and I've missed a ton!

Mrskg, is that what I think it is?!? If so, I'm hoping and praying with all my might that this is the one! :happydance:

To all the new girls, welcome and I'm so sorry to read about your losses. :hugs:

To those who are waiting to see if this is your months, I have FX! Hoping for more BFPs! :dust:

AFM, I've been feeling better and not so nauseous for the last couple days, assuming it's the meds my Dr advised (B6 and Unison). Good thing since I had a wedding on Saturday and am on a business trip right now working crazy hours! I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow... Just under two weeks until my first appt! I'm nervous, but I hope we'll get good news.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Glad everything's going ok Kate :flower:

OMG Mrskg I have everything crossed for you :hugs: x


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Nawww stephanie - that made me all teary!! That's so sweet.
> It's crazy, because I remember talking when we'd been through our miscarriages and now, to see you right just nearing the beginning of your journey to motherhood is amazing. So happy for you sweety I truly am! Still in shock I'll be there too! xx

xxxjessxxx - :hugs: Thanks hun. 
I know i can remember talking to you about the bad times and that doesnt seem so long ago, its crazy. Im in the final countdown now of 10 days!!!:wacko: I want her out!!! lol. I still cant believe how quick it has gone for you too. Hows you bump coming along??? Mine didnt pop until i was about 28 weeks or so, nobody could tell i was pregnant before that lol. xxx


----------



## redmonkeysock

Mrskg said:


> welcome redmonkey, hope2b, kelly & bump2 x sorry we have to meet this way :hugs:
> 
> bump2 can i ask how you know you cant carry boys? i have 3 girls an after 5 losses its something ive considered but wasnt sure it could be proven x
> 
> :hugs: ttcbaby camlet congrats on team :pink: x
> 
> stephanie not long now till your princess will be in your arms how exciting x
> 
> jess enolah is gorgeous x
> 
> afm...............................shocked numb scared shaking.........dont know dpo not had af since loss on 17/5 xxx


WOOOOOOOO, GOT EVERY THING CROSSED FOR YOU!!! Xxxx


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on team pink Camlet!!!

FX Mrskg!!


----------



## Bump2Baby

I was told its more common than people think for a womans body to favour 1 sex and attack and pregnancy of the other sex aborting it.
The only way to be conclusive is to carry to 12 weeks when sex can be determined which thank god i did not though.




Mrskg said:


> welcome redmonkey, hope2b, kelly & bump2 x sorry we have to meet this way :hugs:
> 
> bump2 can i ask how you know you cant carry boys? i have 3 girls an after 5 losses its something ive considered but wasnt sure it could be proven x
> 
> :hugs: ttcbaby camlet congrats on team :pink: x
> 
> stephanie not long now till your princess will be in your arms how exciting x
> 
> jess enolah is gorgeous x
> 
> afm...............................shocked numb scared shaking.........dont know dpo not had af since loss on 17/5 xxx


----------



## Mrskg

thanks bump2 x heres hoping thats the case for me an this time we're team pink i can cope with 4 girls not sure about hubby :rofl:


----------



## lomelly

camlet, congrats on team pink! loving the name for her!

jess, what a doll! you still have to give us a bump pic :haha: I LOVE enolah grace. too precious.

ttcbaby, sorry the witch got you :hugs: have you considered vitamin b6? it can help to sort out hormone imbalances if you suspect something is up? 

mrskg, I hope hope hope that this is it for you! I can understand being in shock... :hugs: to you

missmummy, did you get some :sex: in??? :haha: hope you caught that egg!

welcome to all the new ladies! good luck in your journey and I hope it's not long for a BFP.

AFM, I've been a bit busy reading.. fifty shades of grey :blush: love a dirty novel...

carebear, are you reading it too??? how are you liking it if you are??


----------



## Mrskg

oh my :haha: lomelly im on book 2:blush: everyone here fb work ... is talking about it lol bet that author will be a millionaire now x 

wh smith doing buy on get one half price if anyone not got it x i downloaded it to my ipad but now i cant share it gutted... not lol xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Mrskg I hope this one is super sticky!


----------



## samj732

I love that everyone is reading 50 Shades now! They were so racy I was exhausted after just reading them, lol. I wonder if they will make a movie out of them?


----------



## lomelly

Samj, they have made movies like it.... They're called hard core porno :haha:


----------



## samj732

lomelly said:


> Samj, they have made movies like it.... They're called hard core porno :haha:

:rofl: :blush:


----------



## B&LsMom

Mrskg said:


> welcome redmonkey, hope2b, kelly & bump2 x sorry we have to meet this way :hugs:
> 
> bump2 can i ask how you know you cant carry boys? i have 3 girls an after 5 losses its something ive considered but wasnt sure it could be proven x
> 
> :hugs: ttcbaby camlet congrats on team :pink: x
> 
> stephanie not long now till your princess will be in your arms how exciting x
> 
> jess enolah is gorgeous x
> 
> afm...............................shocked numb scared shaking.........dont know dpo not had af since loss on 17/5 xxx

eeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk pee on another stick :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Camlet

blakesmom said:


> Camlet said:
> 
> 
> It was so cute cause we took my son & he kept asking her over & over again if it was a boy or girl but she was mean & made us wait until the end before she would check! He really had us all :rofl: at one point when he just randomly shouted when is the baby going to come out of mummys mouth :blush: :haha:.. Well OH is in a bit of shock tbh as he really thought it was going to be a boy! But hes still really excited :) Well I think ive finally managed to work out how to upload pics although not how to rotate them so sorry ones the wrong way round! lol! The 1st one is my 13 week scan as I never did get round to uploading it before & the 2nd one is my 20 week scan that I had today! :) xx
> 
> My in-laws were probing Blake on how a baby got into my tummy and then how baby will get out. Apparently they walk in and then swim out--who knew?!? Blake also asked the other morning if the baby had pj's on in my tummy--Congrats on team pink!!Click to expand...

Thank you :) aww bless him! Kids say the funniest things! I love hearing all the cute & silly things they say! :haha: xx


----------



## Camlet

Mrskg I have everything crossed this is your super stick bean!! Have you retested yet? xx


----------



## nesSAH

* Mrskg*
Fantastic news...one of the best ones this week. Congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mrskg - Oh my is that a bfp I see there!!? Can I add that to our list? PLeaase? :D xx

Stephanie - oh my, Im getting nervous for you :dohh:
Bless, I can't wait to meet Ella :) Is OH getting scared?
Yeah bumps coming along quite well now, should've taken a bump pic 2 weeks ago but hadn't got round to it :nope:
Is your bump low now? xxx

Lomelly - Thanks hunny, hows your little boy these days? xx


----------



## Mrskg

thanks jess xxx yeah go on add me..........AGAIN! hopefully this time its for keeps :thumbup: xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yaaaaaay :happydance:
So happy for you Mrskg, super super sticky dust sent for a H&H 9 months! xx


----------



## Mrskg

blakesmom said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> welcome redmonkey, hope2b, kelly & bump2 x sorry we have to meet this way :hugs:
> 
> bump2 can i ask how you know you cant carry boys? i have 3 girls an after 5 losses its something ive considered but wasnt sure it could be proven x
> 
> :hugs: ttcbaby camlet congrats on team :pink: x
> 
> stephanie not long now till your princess will be in your arms how exciting x
> 
> jess enolah is gorgeous x
> 
> afm...............................shocked numb scared shaking.........dont know dpo not had af since loss on 17/5 xxx
> 
> eeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk pee on another stick :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...


lol i pee'd on another stick x smu def better than fmu for me xxx
 



Attached Files:







june 13th 001.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Eeek another GREAT line!!! xx


----------



## kategirl

I'm hoping that you have the very stickiest of sticky beans in there!!! :happydance:

I'm 7 weeks today! Makes me happy to make it to another week. :)

The OH has been being a bit annoying lately... This week he was grumping that I've been so tired and fall asleep all the time and have been feeling sick. Then last night he sent me a text asking if I ever feel trapped. He said he was just having a bad night (he does tend to get depressed when I'm away on business trips), but it's still annoying and frustrating. :( I know he doesn't mean it and I know I'd probably be grumping too if I were him, but it's not making me feel better.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

yaya for 7 weeks Kate!
Uh men can be like that somtimes, OH was in a grump last night too.
What we have to put up with I guess :/ xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Mrskg! :D x


----------



## carebear1981

lomelly > yep, I've been reading. I'm on book 3 now. I think I just want to know how it ends, all the fun stuff is now just getting annoying! Like come on.... who does it that much!? But it does say something that I can't put the book down :haha: :rofl: it would have to be hardcore porn if it was a movie!

Mrskg - congrats!!!! Super sticky dust for you!!

kate - congrats on making it to 7 weeks!! I'm sorry your OH is being silly. I travel for work too... it must be hard on them.

Jess - your scan pics look great! I think I forgot to mention that before!


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Mrskg - Oh my is that a bfp I see there!!? Can I add that to our list? PLeaase? :D xx
> 
> Stephanie - oh my, Im getting nervous for you :dohh:
> Bless, I can't wait to meet Ella :) Is OH getting scared?
> Yeah bumps coming along quite well now, should've taken a bump pic 2 weeks ago but hadn't got round to it :nope:
> Is your bump low now? xxx
> 
> Lomelly - Thanks hunny, hows your little boy these days? xx

xxxjessxxx - Im getting nervous lol!!! I really cant wait for her to be over but its scary all the time :wacko: I think my oh will be petrified on the day, i dont know how he will cope, only time will tell :) 
i always said that from week 4 i would take pics, i missed a ton of weeks. 
Erm im not sure if its low, sometimes it feels lower then other days. Im covered in stretch marks though, seriously that stretch mark does not work lol xxx


----------



## samj732

Mrskg, I hope that's a super glue bean in there for you :) 

My OH has been grumpy too. I spent the day with my bestie yesterday and he was giving me 20 questions when I came home. I was like seriously? I don't know what you THINK I do when I'm there but I sit at her house with her and her two kids, and we go grocery shopping and then I come home. It's really not exciting. If he doesn't learn to trust me... well I just don't know.


----------



## hope2bmum2b

i talked to a couple of close friends about how id been feeling, sore boobs, late af(now 4 days), nauseous everytime i put something in my mouth until lunchtime then i seem to be fine, and exhausted. and they had me convinced and i still am but hpt again tonight and bfn!!!!??thats 2 now coud it still be too early if im 4 days past due af and atleast 16dpo!!!!??? i hate that i might be imagining it all!! wishfull thinking and all that!


----------



## B&LsMom

Mrskg said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> welcome redmonkey, hope2b, kelly & bump2 x sorry we have to meet this way :hugs:
> 
> bump2 can i ask how you know you cant carry boys? i have 3 girls an after 5 losses its something ive considered but wasnt sure it could be proven x
> 
> :hugs: ttcbaby camlet congrats on team :pink: x
> 
> stephanie not long now till your princess will be in your arms how exciting x
> 
> jess enolah is gorgeous x
> 
> afm...............................shocked numb scared shaking.........dont know dpo not had af since loss on 17/5 xxx
> 
> eeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk pee on another stick :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol i pee'd on another stick x smu def better than fmu for me xxxClick to expand...

You go girl!! Great line!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - Ahh hunny, not long now!!
Bless, I was going to ask if you've got them. I've just started getting some near above my belly button... ahh well I kind of knew I'd get them lol.
Have you found anything that helps with them? xxx

Sam - sounds like he's insecure, I"ve been there with my OH. He's soo much better now but it's horrible isn't it! Hope things get better :flower: xx


----------



## samj732

Jess -- yes, he is insecure and I'm just over it at this point. I wish I knew if it was the hormones or if I really don't want to be with him anymore.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sam - that's exactly how I feel!! Don't know whether it's hormones or not. Do you still have the odd good days? xx


----------



## PinkCupcake

I lost my angel at 8 weeks but didn't find out until week 13 at my scan on June 7 :cry: Didn't miscarry naturally for 5 weeks by myself so they came to the conclusion that i was never going to. I had a D&C on tuesday (12th) trying to get back to normality now even though i'll never forget my angel. My due date was 20th December, right before christmas too, so i'm really hoping i'll have another stick with 2 lines on it before that date gets here. I imagine when that day comes it would be a lot tougher to take if i wasn't expecting again. Not because another baby will replace what's happened and take away the pain but it's not a great time of year to be reminded of what could have been, but i know if i'm expecting again then hopefully that happiness could come back one day! Showering you all with loads and loads of very sticky dust ladies xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Hannah's due date is tomorrow. :cry:


----------



## kategirl

PinkCupcake, I really hope you have your BFP soon! :dust:

jess & sam, I'm sorry your OH's are being poopy-heads (yes, poopy-heads. I guess I'm 7 yrs old a heart, lol). :growlmad:

I'm getting really scared for my appt and my scan. I'm scared there will be nothing in there, or it won't have a heartbeat, or that I'll miscarry after my appt (I've heard so many stories of that happening...). It's a week and a half away and I'm getting nervous! I know there's nothing I can do about it and I'm not really all that stressed about it (I guess I'm saying I don't feel physically stressed or overwhelmed by my nerves), but I still keep expecting the worst and dreading it at the same time. My OH keeps getting a little upset when I voice my concerns since he hates me being so negative (he's nervous about it too, and just wants to try to keep hoping for the best). I know it's normal to feel this way, but I'm hoping I can settle down a bit and try to just enjoy things as long as they last (whether that's ending in a baby or not).


----------



## kategirl

Kelly9 said:


> Hannah's due date is tomorrow. :cry:

:hugs: I'm so sorry, Kelly. I know she'll be looking over you from heaven tomorrow.


----------



## samj732

Kelly9 said:


> Hannah's due date is tomorrow. :cry:

:hugs: Thinking of you. Do you have anything fun planned to kind of keep your mind occupied?



xxxjessxxx said:


> Sam - that's exactly how I feel!! Don't know whether it's hormones or not. Do you still have the odd good days? xx

TBH, I can't remember the last time we had a "good" day. Even when we try he just does shit to piss me off, says annoying crap, or won't leave me alone. I just want to tell him to get the hell out but what happens if this baby comes and I think I've made a huge mistake? I just can't see myself living the next 7 months like this. He's still out late with his friends, smoking pot and drinking even though he is on probation. If he gets caught he goes to jail for a year. Don't you think he'd want to stay law-abiding so he can see the birth of his child? It's not all about him anymore.

Ugh, sorry for all the ranting. Seriously, I should start an "I can't stand my OH" journal :nope:


----------



## Kmae

Kategirl, wishing you strength for tomorrow, I know it will be hard and I hope you have something planned to keep you occupied.:hugs:

Kategirl, if/when I get og again I know I will freek out too; but, I also promised myself that next time I would try to enjoy every moment of being a mom. I hope the next week and a half goes by very quickly for you!

Pinkcupcake, sorry for your loss:hugs.: This thread is full of support and we are here whenever you need us!

Samj, I hate that your OH is being such a jerk. I am not in your position so I don't know what I would do- but try to listen to your heart. I hope he sobers up soon and realizes the precious gift you will be giving him soon.


----------



## samj732

Thanks Kmae :) I love stalking your chart just to let you know. Looks quite different this month, maybe it's a good sign :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Welcome PinkCupcake - it's good to see you've decided to try TTC again.. I hope this thread brings you support and a lovely sticky BFP!! xx

Kelly - I hope your keeping strong today sweety :hugs: Wish you all the best with it :flower: xx

Kate - I was exactly the same, kept saying there's not a baby in there. There just won't be. But sure enough there was!! It was amazing. Still didn't believe it afterwards :dohh:
Only just believing it now as she kicks me a lot!! xx

Sam - That must be so hard, I can't tell you what you should do but I think I know what I would do.
If you want things to work have you asked him to stop smoking pot? This alone creates insecurities and paranoia, which obviously seems to be a problem for you if he questions you everytime you go out. My mums smoked pot since she was 12, even through all her pregnancies - but I've seen her addiction kill a few relationships because of the paranoia etc. If your not sure where you want to be maybe tell him straight... 
You will leave him if he doesn't set his cards straight. He needs to stop smoking pot, stop drinking etc and take this seriously. Give him 4 weeks to change. Tell him if he hasn't by the end of the month you and baby are gone. If he hasn't changed by the end of the month, maybe he's chose the answer for you of what to do since he didn't make any effort to change? So you can't feel guilty because you did give him the chance and HE chose not to take it. If so, he might change once baby is here and you two might want to make things work again, or you may find just how much you prefer being on your own and decide to stay that way. Keep strong hun :flow: xx


----------



## hope2bmum2b

PinkCupcake said:


> I lost my angel at 8 weeks but didn't find out until week 13 at my scan on June 7 :cry: Didn't miscarry naturally for 5 weeks by myself so they came to the conclusion that i was never going to. I had a D&C on tuesday (12th) trying to get back to normality now even though i'll never forget my angel. My due date was 20th December, right before christmas too, so i'm really hoping i'll have another stick with 2 lines on it before that date gets here. I imagine when that day comes it would be a lot tougher to take if i wasn't expecting again. Not because another baby will replace what's happened and take away the pain but it's not a great time of year to be reminded of what could have been, but i know if i'm expecting again then hopefully that happiness could come back one day! Showering you all with loads and loads of very sticky dust ladies xxx

im so so sorry for your loss. i had MC at 9 weeks but the baby had stopped growing at 5! it was herendous to think it has been inside me for a whole month, just sitting there. i had one month of full on preggo symptoms and then they just stopped. i was the most painful time of my life, i MC naturally and was almost grateful that it was over, and i mean that in the best possible way. i'll never forget it but it had to be! it took me a while (3months) to get over it. but we are now TTC again. and hoping this month is my BFP! waiting on af and now 6 days overdue. Your angel will always be in your heart as will mine but we will have angels to hold one day, soon .sticky baby dust to you xxx


----------



## PinkCupcake

hope2bmum2b said:


> im so so sorry for your loss. i had MC at 9 weeks but the baby had stopped growing at 5! it was herendous to think it has been inside me for a whole month, just sitting there. i had one month of full on preggo symptoms and then they just stopped. i was the most painful time of my life, i MC naturally and was almost grateful that it was over, and i mean that in the best possible way. i'll never forget it but it had to be! it took me a while (3months) to get over it. but we are now TTC again. and hoping this month is my BFP! waiting on af and now 6 days overdue. Your angel will always be in your heart as will mine but we will have angels to hold one day, soon .sticky baby dust to you xxx

Aww thanks so much. my miscarriage was totally unexpected because i had nothing telling me, but when i think back i lost all my symptoms at 8 weeks and that's when it apparently happened. i started feeling normal again but i still didn't twig. my doctor recommended i wait atleast 3 cycles if we want to try again and that just seems so far away :( good luck to you, hope this month is your month!! xxx


----------



## redmonkeysock

Kelly9 said:


> Hannah's due date is tomorrow. :cry:

:hugs:Will be thinking of you.

I'm posting this, i can't remember whe I got it from-it may even be from this thread so massive apologies if it's something you've seen before it just helps me so much I listen to it a few times a day.

https://vimeo.com/19596387

It's very sad and it might take a couple of listens but there is a clear message of hope and healing it's beautiful I hope it helps you.

Lou xx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - Ahh hunny, not long now!!
> Bless, I was going to ask if you've got them. I've just started getting some near above my belly button... ahh well I kind of knew I'd get them lol.
> Have you found anything that helps with them? xxx
> 
> Sam - sounds like he's insecure, I"ve been there with my OH. He's soo much better now but it's horrible isn't it! Hope things get better :flower: xx

xxxjessxxx I started getting them by my belly button too, i didnt get them till about 28 weeks or so, i thought i was lucky that i only had a few and omg how wrong could i be lol, im covered in them in. 
Honestly for me nothing has worked, some are red, some are purple and some are white, I started off using the palmers coco butter but i hate the feel of cream so i switched to asda's little angels stretch mark oil and i love it. I love the feel of it and i love how it sinks into my skin and drys straight away plus its mega cheap as its 2 bottles for £2.50 :) xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I might have to look into that!!
Oh my you only have 7 days left!! eek!!!!
Do you have any signs that labour is possibly on its way? xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Will be thinking of you Kelly :hugs: x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ok...can't help but feel sorry for myself today...my angel baby was supposed to be due today...i did good all day because was busy at work and now i'm alone with my thoughts feeling the knot in my throat...trying not to cry. I think i will have a glass of wine and read "50 Shades of Grey"! That should do the trick!  Love you all.


----------



## lomelly

carebear, I'm half way through book 2 and I really like it but I feel its a bit repetitive... yes you're gorgeous both of you and horny and in love... lol

jess, I'm getting some hard kicks :) aren't they amazing??? love getting kicked! when I get kind of nervous (for no reason at all) I usually get a good kick. sometimes right in the bladder so then I have to pee after.. :haha:

pinkcupcake, so sorry for your loss. I hope you see those two lines before christmas, was it your first pregnancy?

kelly, hoping you were okay today :hugs:

ttcbaby, :hugs: to you, it's good you are keeping your mind busy, but nothing wrong with a good cry. definitely nothing wrong with a dirty book :)

sorry if I forget anyone, I blame pregnancy brain :haha: I also blame me reading dirty books for distracting me....


----------



## redmonkeysock

ttcbabyisom said:


> Ok...can't help but feel sorry for myself today...my angel baby was supposed to be due today...i did good all day because was busy at work and now i'm alone with my thoughts feeling the knot in my throat...trying not to cry. I think i will have a glass of wine and read "50 Shades of Grey"! That should do the trick!  Love you all.

I have no wise words because I'm sure I'll be a wreck when my day comes in November. Just wanted to let you know you're in my thoughts and it sounds like a massive ball of cheesiness but my heart hurts for each and every woman going through this bulls*it because I know how hard it is and it shouldn't be happening. 

Read this on another forum thread, thought I would post it:

The world may never notice
If a snowdrop doesn't bloom
Or even pause to wonder
If the petals fall too soon
But for every life that ever forms,
Or ever comes to be,
Touches the world in some small way
For all eternity

The little one we longed for 
Was swiftly here then gone
But the love that was then planted 
Is a life that still shines on
And though our arms are empty
Our hearts know what to do
Every beating of our hearts
Says that we do love you

Lou xx


----------



## Mrskg

:hug: ttcbaby xxx


----------



## Mrs_t2

Well you can add me to the BFP list 

Not holding out much hope though as I've had some brown spotting since my BFP so fearing the worst.


----------



## Mrskg

Cautious Congrats mrst2 x hope spotting is ib x sending you loads of sticky :dust:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ttc - sorry hunny, it is hard but Im sure everything will work out well in the end, keep strong hun :flow: xx

Lomelly - I know, I still find it so amazing and crazy!! Getting so impatient now though :dohh: xx

Redmonkey - that is a beautiful poem.. thanks for sharing xx

Mrskg - hopes all is well for you :thumbup: xx

Mrs_t2 - yaaaays for another bfp!!! H&H 9 months to you.
I had brown spotting with this one too, Im sure all is fine sweetness :flower: xx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> I might have to look into that!!
> Oh my you only have 7 days left!! eek!!!!
> Do you have any signs that labour is possibly on its way? xxx

xxxjessxx - nopey, no signs at all, i still feel like how i did when i was 20 weeks pregnant. I think madam might be a july baby but im still hoping!!! 6 days to go and counting!!!! Im ordering a hot curry tonight, might try and persuade oh for :sex: lol ill do anything for her come now!!!! xxx


----------



## lilblossom

stephanie1990 said:


> xxxjessxxx said:
> 
> 
> I might have to look into that!!
> Oh my you only have 7 days left!! eek!!!!
> Do you have any signs that labour is possibly on its way? xxx
> 
> xxxjessxx - nopey, no signs at all, i still feel like how i did when i was 20 weeks pregnant. I think madam might be a july baby but im still hoping!!! 6 days to go and counting!!!! Im ordering a hot curry tonight, might try and persuade oh for :sex: lol ill do anything for her come now!!!! xxxClick to expand...

they say a nice long walk could kick start stuff...if you feel comfortable enough to do it.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks jess I'm doing ok apart from feeling like I've got a part in groundhog day x my next aim is next Monday I'll be past my last chemical date x ordered some digi's so when they cone next wk I should at the least see 2-3 xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - haha I think I'll be trying all of that, especially walking! Can't wait to hear when you have started going into labour :D 5 days oh my golly! xxx

Mrskg - ahh bless, it must be so hard hun, I remember the feeling. i was very scared with this one yet I did feel though like everything was going to be ok. When I started bleeding that scared the life out of me, but all was ok :) Sending sticky growing dust your way hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## lomelly

mrskg, I hope the waiting gets easier and you get past monday with no problems :flower: everything crossed for you!!!

jess, it is so amazing to know something that small can kick so hard :haha: I had an ice cream last night before bed (not the best idea but hey you crave what you crave) and wow did I get booted like mad. my stomach looked like it was jerking constantly.. DH put his hand down and pushed a bit and got answered with about ten kicks. very ungentlemanly of the little one :haha: is enolah behaving herself?? or is she just as wild? :)


----------



## Mrskg

:happydance: just got 2-3 on digi x didn't get that with chemicals x one step forward another million to go xxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats MrsKG :D

AFM: Someone recommended I discard my high temp to see if it altered my chart. I have and it's give me slight cross hairs. I had some blood tinged EWCM yesterday ... just the once and nothing since. So fingers crossed yesterday's dip was an implantation dip :thumbup: x


----------



## Mrskg

Woohoo everything crossed for you missmummymoo xxx :dust:


----------



## samj732

xxxjessxxx said:


> Sam - That must be so hard, I can't tell you what you should do but I think I know what I would do.
> If you want things to work have you asked him to stop smoking pot? This alone creates insecurities and paranoia, which obviously seems to be a problem for you if he questions you everytime you go out. My mums smoked pot since she was 12, even through all her pregnancies - but I've seen her addiction kill a few relationships because of the paranoia etc. If your not sure where you want to be maybe tell him straight...
> You will leave him if he doesn't set his cards straight. He needs to stop smoking pot, stop drinking etc and take this seriously. Give him 4 weeks to change. Tell him if he hasn't by the end of the month you and baby are gone. If he hasn't changed by the end of the month, maybe he's chose the answer for you of what to do since he didn't make any effort to change? So you can't feel guilty because you did give him the chance and HE chose not to take it. If so, he might change once baby is here and you two might want to make things work again, or you may find just how much you prefer being on your own and decide to stay that way. Keep strong hun :flow: xx

Sorry, was away on a "weekend getaway" with my OH... wasn't the greatest :growlmad:

Anyways, I have asked him to stop smoking more times then I can count. When we fight I'm always yelling at him about it. I have also told him many times that if he doesn't change (there are a lot of things wrong in our relationship) that I'm going to leave and I'm going to have FULL custody of bubs. This doesn't seem to faze him either. I'm just stumped on what to do, because what if bubs comes and he does turns around? But then again I feel like ALL women think that will happen and it hardly ever does. :shrug:


----------



## hope2bmum2b

well im out for my BFP before my should of been due date which is the 29th of this month. i have had 3 bfn's but no af. so not ven ov this month. its all gone wrong! taking a bnb break. all the best to you all. x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks MrsKG

:hugs: hope2b, so sorry for your :bfn: I really hope to see you back here soon xxx


----------



## kategirl

Mrskg, sounds promising this time! Fx!

Hope2b, I hope you get your rainbow soon. :hugs:

AFM, I've felt really tired and kind of weak/queesy this weekend. Then today I'm a little worried because I have this odd pain/feeling in my abdomen in and off, the same feeling I usually get right before AF. I've also been getting lots of yellow CM lately (no itching and no smell, which I've read is normal), but this afternoon it almost looks like it has a little brown in it (I think, but it could have been the light in the bathroom). IDK, it's hard to tell and I know those things can be normal, but I'm feeling a little nervous. I still have Fx.


----------



## kategirl

I just checked my CM again and I saw a little pink. That's how my last miscarriage started, so I'm a little nervous. I'm not sure if this one is going to stick. :(

I'm trying to relax, but it's so hard. I know pink CM can be normal, but part of me also expects I'll start bleeding in the next few hours. But the only thing I can do is try to relax and try not to think about what happened last time.


----------



## carebear1981

kate> i really hope it is nothing and I can totally understand how nervous it would make you. FX for you!

Hope everyone is well! Sending out love to anyone who needs it!

My af is starting tomorrow, I just know it... sigh... not that I expect anything else. However I did get a new job much much closer to where I live with a higher pay and a higher position, so that makes me :) :happydance: but it does ruin my plans for TTC before my dd. I'll be starting the new job 2 days before it on Aug. 13th. Can't imagine they'd appreciate me saying 'oh hey guess what? I'm preggers!' The best I can hope for is to be pg before my loss date. That is my ultimate goal as much as I wanted it sooner.


----------



## kategirl

Carebear, congrats on the new job! As far as work, at my work we've had quite a few girls start when they were already 5 or 6 months pregnant, so I guess it wouldn't seem so bad to me.


----------



## nesSAH

Kate: hang in there... I am sure staying positive will help you...plan some distractions if you can.We are here for ya :hugs: 


When do you get your bloodwork done? Sorry I have not caught up with you yet. Keep the faith... Your bean is a sticky one!


----------



## nesSAH

Carebearer :hugs: You are not out yet praying :af: stays awaycongrats on the new job :yay:


So, 2ww ends this coming weekend. :af: supposed to be in 3 days sooooo nervous. Staying strong! Hope this cycle is it. 

Congrates to any bfps I missed !!


----------



## Kmae

Mrskg said:


> :happydance: just got 2-3 on digi x didn't get that with chemicals x one step forward another million to go xxxx

:happydance: hoping Monday comes and goes for you.

Carebear, you will be pg for around 8 months so if you got pg right after you started- they would still get a good 8 months out of you before your leave.

Kategirl, I hope your spotting stops- early pg can be so scary but try to stay positive.

Missmummymoo, got my F'xed for you!!!

Hope2, so sorry about AF-we will be here for you when you are ready to get back on this roller coaster.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks everyone xxx

Kate big :hugs: I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - no, Enolah is a right missy!! Very stubborn! Should of learnt that from the scans though! Been trying to record her when she moves, but when I do she does little ones but as soon as I stop recording she goes wild again! 
My mum finally gave in to know what baby is though so we told her it's a little girl right in the middle of asda car park, I feel so much better now she knows!
Is OH excited about it all? xx

Mrskg - yaaaay so good news!!! I still have f'xd this is the one!! xx

MissMummyMoo - hope it was an implantation dip for you!! :D xx

Sam - hmm, that's a tough one. Maybe him not being fazed gives you your answer already? I think he does care but doesn't quite realise how serious you are. I would leave him, it's too much stress on you and the baby, and then IF he does turn around before or when baby is here give him another chance then :) xx

Hope2b - I hope af doesn't arrive tomorrow and you get surprised with a bfp hun xx

Kate - don't panic yet, remember I had brown spotting in this pregnancy and then about 6-7 weeks I had red bleeding. All was fine, remember to keep hydrated and rest when you can :) xx

NesSah - hope AF stays away!! xx

carebear - goodluck with the new job, f'xd the witch will not be visiting! xx

Kmae - hope all is going good with you :) xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I have everything crossed for you Kate :hugs: x


----------



## redmonkeysock

hope2bmum2b said:


> well im out for my BFP before my should of been due date which is the 29th of this month. i have had 3 bfn's but no af. so not ven ov this month. its all gone wrong! taking a bnb break. all the best to you all. x

I'm so sorry :hugs:Xxxx


----------



## redmonkeysock

nesSAH said:


> Carebearer :hugs: You are not out yet praying :af: stays awaycongrats on the new job :yay:
> 
> 
> So, 2ww ends this coming weekend. :af: supposed to be in 3 days sooooo nervous. Staying strong! Hope this cycle is it.
> 
> Congrates to any bfps I missed !!

My AF is due in three days too, got everything crossed for both of us! X


----------



## redmonkeysock

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well?

Yesterday I was 10dpo and had what *might* be implantation bleeding.....but then again my body might just hate me and is doing weird things to send me insane!

TMI but basically I went to the loo and nothing was there, half hour later I went to the loo again and although I hadn't felt it, there was a splodge of brown discharge. There wasn't loads and I wasn't in any pain. Put a tampon in thinking it was AF coming early then curiosity got the better of me an hour later I checked and there was only a tiny amount on the tampon. I've had nothing since. Strange! I had some very light cramping/pinching in the morning so I'm just hoping its implantation bleeding but to be completely honest I think I'm clutching at straws! All the symptoms I had last week have completely disappeared with the exception of some nausea but I think that's due to anxiety as I really wasnt in the mood for seeing people this weekend just wanted to stay home and feel sorry for myself but I forced myself to go out and I think that's why I felt nauseous :nope:

I did a FRER test yesterday morning in the hope of being able to give my hubby a fathers day to remember and got a bfn and now I've had the bleeding/discharge I've read that it can take 2-4 days after that to get a BFP so I'll just have to wait! Argh! AF is due on Thursday/Friday anyway so I'll get my answer soon enough!

Anyone on here from the west midlands? I've found a miscarriage support group that has been set up- the first one is in July if anyone is interested x


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - haha I think I'll be trying all of that, especially walking! Can't wait to hear when you have started going into labour :D 5 days oh my golly! xxx
> 
> Mrskg - ahh bless, it must be so hard hun, I remember the feeling. i was very scared with this one yet I did feel though like everything was going to be ok. When I started bleeding that scared the life out of me, but all was ok :) Sending sticky growing dust your way hun :hugs: xxx

xxxjessxxx - im still here, and going crazy :wacko: I feel like im in that two week wait again, Im tried and sore, and i just want to sleep through the night without peeing 50 times :cry: 
Ill try and update when i start in early labour, thats if i can cope, ill be defo updating with my birth story. 
Ill be sticking around though!! i cant wait for you have little Enolah!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## stephanie1990

Redmonkeysock - I hope you get your deserved BFP!!! 

Im from the west midlands and would of loved a support group when i went through my loss, the 6 months it took me to conceive again was pure hell. 
Its great to know there is one out there now. 

All the best hun!!! xxx


----------



## redmonkeysock

stephanie1990 said:


> Redmonkeysock - I hope you get your deserved BFP!!!
> 
> Im from the west midlands and would of loved a support group when i went through my loss, the 6 months it took me to conceive again was pure hell.
> Its great to know there is one out there now.
> 
> All the best hun!!! xxx

Ah thanks chick. I think it'll be really helpful to go along to the group as I'm struggling at the moment-everyone who knows that we are TTC again keeps telling me to relax blah blah blah. Yep it's easy to say when you've never lost a baby! I feel like I'm going to go insane unless I conceive soon!

Good luck with the birth I'm looking forward to reading the birth story  will you be posting any pics of Ella when she's born?

X


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - yeah I realised after I posted and thought would she really be updating during labour lol :dohh: Didn't think.
I meant a birth story...eekk!
Im ill today. First time i've been ill since being pregnant. Im ok, its just the fever Im reeeally worried about :nope: xx


----------



## nesSAH

redmonkeysock said:


> nesSAH said:
> 
> 
> Carebearer :hugs: You are not out yet praying :af: stays awaycongrats on the new job :yay:
> 
> 
> So, 2ww ends this coming weekend. :af: supposed to be in 3 days sooooo nervous. Staying strong! Hope this cycle is it.
> 
> Congrates to any bfps I missed !!
> 
> My AF is due in three days too, got everything crossed for both of us! XClick to expand...

Yay!!! Praying :af: does not show till next summer for both of us.
Wow! We could be bump buddies :dance:
Fx and :dust:
When do you test?


----------



## lilblossom

My af is due in few days as well...if she shows then we only have one shot left to get pregnant before our due date. Fxed for all of us.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed lil. AF is due soon for me too although I think it's already on it's way :( x


----------



## lilblossom

MissMummyMoo said:


> Fingers crossed lil. AF is due soon for me too although I think it's already on it's way :( x

Hope not, hope its just those cramps many get thinking af is coming but its uterus adjusting...I had them with the pregnancy I lost and thought for sure af was coming. Fxed


----------



## samj732

Wow, I'm gone for one day and there's 4 pages of posts to check up on!

FXed for everyone testing soon! There are so many testers in this thread again, it's so nice to live vicariously through you ladies :)

kate, I hope your pink spotting is nothing. I had a bit of spotting and it was nothing.

Jess, yeah it is tough. I want to leave him but I'm just nervous it's not the right decision. We are moving in with my dad to save money for a down payment on a house, and my dad is very excited to have a handiman/fishing partner around. I hate when family members get attached.

AFM, we had some NASTY storms here last night! A tornado was spotted about 3 miles away from me and there are trees and branches down everywhere. We escaped any damage but my dad had a tree fall on his garage :( My grandparent's street also flooded and the city workers wouldn't allow me go to check on them! We had about 3 inches of rain in an hour and a half, straight line winds... crazy!


----------



## nesSAH

*redmonkeysock*: sorry about the bfn. You are not out yet.

I also have :af: type cramps too... in fact, I wore my pads all weekend thinking it was coming, but nothing.

We still have 2 more days... *redmonkeysock, Lilblossom, MissMummyMoo *keep the faith ladies! It's NOT over yet! :hugs:


----------



## redmonkeysock

nesSAH said:


> redmonkeysock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nesSAH said:
> 
> 
> Carebearer :hugs: You are not out yet praying :af: stays awaycongrats on the new job :yay:
> 
> 
> So, 2ww ends this coming weekend. :af: supposed to be in 3 days sooooo nervous. Staying strong! Hope this cycle is it.
> 
> Congrates to any bfps I missed !!
> 
> My AF is due in three days too, got everything crossed for both of us! XClick to expand...
> 
> Yay!!! Praying :af: does not show till next summer for both of us.
> Wow! We could be bump buddies :dance:
> Fx and :dust:
> When do you test?Click to expand...


Hiya! How exciting! Hope we can be bump buddies 

I was going to force myself to test on Friday as I am not really sure when to expect AF since this is only my second cycle since the ERPC in April but I don't think I can hang on that long!I used a FRER on Sunday but only had the bleeding yesterday(possibly implantation bleeding?) which would mean I won't get a BFP if I am pregnant til like tues or thurs anyway as I've read it takes 2-4 days for the HCG to show after the implantation bleed. Hubby thinks I've not teste at all yet LMAO!! Poor man! I am a bad wife! The good thing about holding out til thurs is that hubby will insist on using a clearblue digital or FRER as he doesnt trust the internet cheapies-with my lost pregnancy i didnt get positives on internet cheapies until i was about 5 weeks pregnant!
I ovulated on 7th/8th June and my LP is usually 14 days as far as I'm aware-may be shorted but it's definitely not longer than that so I should be due AF on Thursday or Friday.
I have to admit that I'm hoping against all the odds that I am lucky this month as I think I'll be devastated. Well, that's how I feel right now but last night I honestly felt like as long as I had a BFP by my due date (November) I would be ok but that's 5 months away I might have gone insane by then!!

When are you testing? Fingers crossed!!! X


----------



## kategirl

Fx for everyone testing soon!!!

My pink CM stopped last night and it's back to yellow now. I kind of have that *feeling* that I usually get before AF and my thighs have been a little sore on and off so I'm a little worried, but I'm trying to just relax and accept it. It might be nothing, it might be a miscarriage... Either way, I can't really do anything about it. If this doesn't start being a miscarriage before next Monday, I'll be very glad for my scan!


----------



## samj732

kate, your OB is giving you a scan at 8 weeks? Lucky dog! Also, I don't want you to worry so much about that "feeling" ... I had and STILL have so much cramping, pain, headaches, all that. I feel like I'm PMSing every single day!


----------



## nesSAH

redmonkeysock said:


> Hiya! How exciting! Hope we can be bump buddies
> 
> I was going to force myself to test on Friday as I am not really sure when to expect AF since this is only my second cycle since the ERPC in April but I don't think I can hang on that long!I used a FRER on Sunday but only had the bleeding yesterday(possibly implantation bleeding?) which would mean I won't get a BFP if I am pregnant til like tues or thurs anyway as I've read it takes 2-4 days for the HCG to show after the implantation bleed. Hubby thinks I've not teste at all yet LMAO!! Poor man! I am a bad wife! The good thing about holding out til thurs is that hubby will insist on using a clearblue digital or FRER as he doesnt trust the internet cheapies-with my lost pregnancy i didnt get positives on internet cheapies until i was about 5 weeks pregnant!
> I ovulated on 7th/8th June and my LP is usually 14 days as far as I'm aware-may be shorted but it's definitely not longer than that so I should be due AF on Thursday or Friday.
> I have to admit that I'm hoping against all the odds that I am lucky this month as I think I'll be devastated. Well, that's how I feel right now but last night I honestly felt like as long as I had a BFP by my due date (November) I would be ok but that's 5 months away I might have gone insane by then!!
> 
> When are you testing? Fingers crossed!!! X

I also have a 28 day cycle, but thinking I had two surges of O...so I want to play it safe and test this weekend. Preferrably on Sunday, but I think if :af: does not show I will test Saturday morning [-o&lt;

Aww... I don't blame your hubby. Well, if you are like me then :af: should be due this week for sure....maybe wait till Sunday and use a FRER :)

FX hun!!


----------



## nesSAH

*kate*: so glad you get a scan soon. I pray everything turns out great and even get a beautiful HB.

:hugs:


----------



## kategirl

samj732 said:


> kate, your OB is giving you a scan at 8 weeks? Lucky dog! Also, I don't want you to worry so much about that "feeling" ... I had and STILL have so much cramping, pain, headaches, all that. I feel like I'm PMSing every single day!

Yeah, they said they do a scan at everyone's first appointment at around 8 weeks, but then I won't get another one until 20 weeks, which kind of sucks. But at least I'll get to check and see if everything's okay so far in there!

I was talking to one of the girls I work with the other day who just got back from maternity leave, and it turns put she actually had my same OB! She really liked the OB and said she was really nice and knew her stuff, so that makes me feel good. :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sam - I know what you mean. My OH the past few days actually seems to have changed in a good way, not like before either. He can still be a d*ck but he's different. Don't knwo it's hard to explain lol!
Yeah I know that feeling. We live with my mum and my brother and sister, and they all think the world of him, makes it all the more harder.
It's put a lot of strain on our relationship though living with my parent, so try understand for your OH's sake lol xx


----------



## stephanie1990

redmonkeysock said:


> stephanie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Redmonkeysock - I hope you get your deserved BFP!!!
> 
> Im from the west midlands and would of loved a support group when i went through my loss, the 6 months it took me to conceive again was pure hell.
> Its great to know there is one out there now.
> 
> All the best hun!!! xxx
> 
> Ah thanks chick. I think it'll be really helpful to go along to the group as I'm struggling at the moment-everyone who knows that we are TTC again keeps telling me to relax blah blah blah. Yep it's easy to say when you've never lost a baby! I feel like I'm going to go insane unless I conceive soon!
> 
> Good luck with the birth I'm looking forward to reading the birth story  will you be posting any pics of Ella when she's born?
> 
> XClick to expand...

It will be really helpful for you, a group would be awesome!!!
I struggled too, i became so obsessed with ovulation testing and sex timing etc but in the end i dont think its a bad thing, i might not be where i am now if i didnt obsess, i obvs did it right. I dont think you can never relax when you have been through a loss. I think its all about having alot of hope!!! 6 months felt like years and years but im living proof that miracles can happen. 

Yea i will posting pictures of ella, defo none of myself lol. I look so rough at nearly 40 weeks, cant imagine what id look like after labor lol xxx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - yeah I realised after I posted and thought would she really be updating during labour lol :dohh: Didn't think.
> I meant a birth story...eekk!
> Im ill today. First time i've been ill since being pregnant. Im ok, its just the fever Im reeeally worried about :nope: xx

xxxjessxxx - Awwww hunn, I hope you feel better soon :hugs: 
I use to get a fever when i had a bad headache, just make sure you relax :) xxx


----------



## samj732

Well we don't live with anyone but ourselves right now. We moved in to a little house together in January, so it's not like there is stress from that right now. We WILL be moving in with my dad next month. 
My OH just does stupid shit... like last night I brought up all his laundry from the basement and had it all ready for him to put away. Well he didn't see it and went downstairs to grab it, and I had a load of laundry done in the dryer and he just left it. You couldn't bring it up? Especially after you obviously figured out I finished your two loads that were down there. He's just inconsiderate. I told him flat out last night that just the sight of him drives me frickin crazy, and he just went off the handle and got all defensive before I could even explain myself. UGH!


----------



## carebear1981

Aw sam, that really sucks. I hope you can work it out and do what is best for you.

glad you will get a scan soon kate, so it can ease your mind! 


AFM, AF didn't rear her ugly face...yet... I'm giving her till the weekend. my cycles have been between 26 and 31 days since the loss in Jan, so she has one more day before being officially late. ugh, this happened last month and it started on day 31. it makes me hopeful but then disappointed. poo on you AF! I mean, it feels like she's coming that's for sure. It might also be stress about the new job and having to leave my current job that's keeping her away, I don't know :dohh:


----------



## nesSAH

*carebear1981*: Hoping this is your cycle. You are not out yet. So, will you be testing this weekend?

*redmonkeysock, Lilblossom, MissMummyMoo*:Any news yet ladies? Keep us posted.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed she doesn't show carebear! 

:bfn: for me but I'm only 9DPO. Got loads of symptoms though x


----------



## Mrskg

:happydance: 3+ on digi today x I know I'm far from out the woods but great to see progression x

Got everything crossed for you missmummymoo x:dust:

Kate how are you doing? Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Mrskg that's great news so far! I'd think you'd get an early scan? 

Hi to everyone I'm still here still on vacay will be back more next week. Good luck to everyone till then.


----------



## Mrskg

thanks kelly i will get one at 9 weeks x


----------



## kategirl

Mrskg, I hope we can be bump buddies!

I'm doing ok, still have that *feeling* but no more pink yet. I'm 8 weeks today and only 5 days until my scan, yay!


----------



## lomelly

carebear, congrats on the new job! it's rough for jobs here in Waterloo, I hear RIM is laying off more people (I'm not with RIM, but have family that is). so thankful my job is secure.

jess, why do they always do that!??? it's not just miss enolah then! He will be kicking up a storm and you can see my stomach ripple, so DH will try to record on his phone. then he stops! must be a conspiracy :haha: I do get slightly nervous sometimes when I haven't felt a kick for a few hours.. so I try a sugary drink. if all else fails, doppler! and then he kicks that lol

nessah, hoping you see two lines when you test!!

mrskg, small milestones are great, they really do help give you reassurance. hoping your scan goes amazing!

kmae, your chart is looking good so far, quite a temp shift!

kelly, lucky you on vacation!

missmummy, FX'd... it's so hard to hold out testing!

kategirl, glad your spotting stopped! yellow CM is pretty common, don't sweat that!

samj, it's good that you are moving in with your dad to save up money. that's the best way to go, and your dad will be a big part of LO's life. scary about the tornado though :(


----------



## nesSAH

Thanks! Can't wait till weekend... wait is killing me.
AF is due today....will use morning pee tomorrow if :af: does not show!~


----------



## nesSAH

*Mrskg*: that is some very reassuring news!!

*Kelly9*: enjoy your vacay :)

*MissMummyMoo*: You are not out yet. Give it a few more days and re-test :dust:


----------



## redmonkeysock

nesSAH said:


> *carebear1981*: Hoping this is your cycle. You are not out yet. So, will you be testing this weekend?
> 
> *redmonkeysock, Lilblossom, MissMummyMoo*:Any news yet ladies? Keep us posted.

Hello! I posted on another thread and forgot about this one sorry!! Sorry to anyone who has already read this on the other thread-this is the same info!

So whilst we were in the TWW I have been harassing hubby for sex...he's been turning me down a lot! Which is unheard of! So I finally got him talking last night and it turns out he's scared if hurting me if I am pregnant because he's worried about miscarrying again. Poor sod! So this morning we tested, I am 13dpo and got a BFN :-(. Something is going on though because I don't feel right- I'm getting bad headaches almost daily along with neck ache, severe bouts of nausea and I feel a but spaced out from time to time. I think the pregnancy test was right as it was a first response test and I am due on either thurs or fri so if I was pregnant then it would have picked it up by now. But I do think I've got some extreme PMS going on and I'm about to have my bum kicked massively by AF! Especially seeing as my first AF after the ERPC was essentially just two days of sppotting! Not looking forward to AF arriving!

I thought I would be devastated but actually, I'm ok. I think knowing that I'm not pregnant actually feels better than the limbo that I keep having to live in! It's that I can't cope with! I've had a look online and there's a few cases of women getting BFNs at 13dpo then BFPs at a later date but I don't think I'll be one of those women! I'm never that lucky! I know when I ovulated because I was using three different types of OPK! Including the Clearblue fertility monitor! So even allowing for a late implantation I'm still out!

Hubby wants to test again on Friday and if AF doesn't show over the weekend I'll be booking myself in to the docs!

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## redmonkeysock

Mrskg said:


> :happydance: 3+ on digi today x I know I'm far from out the woods but great to see progression x
> 
> Got everything crossed for you missmummymoo x:dust:
> 
> Kate how are you doing? Xxx

Yay for progression!:happydance: got everything crossed for you chicky xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - cannot wait to see Ella, she'll defo be here soon! And hun, I'm sure you don't look that bad as you say!
Yeah it's gone now thank god, all is ok. Had bad headache yesterday and today, but my cold is slowly going :) xxx

Sam - He sounds so stressful to be with sam!! You must love him to stay with him and put up with that much.. I wish he'd wake up and grow up. He's doing my head in! :grr: xxx

carebear - keeping my f'xd for you sweety :flow: xxx

Mrskg - amazing news!!! Stick and grow little bean!!!!! :dust: xxx

Kelly - hope your doing ok hunny :hugs: xxx

Lomelly - I know!! I've caught little bits but not enough :dohh: OH felt her proper moving today, felt really weird for me too, she was moving position completely. Got midwife Friday. When's your next big thing? xxx

Redmonkey - I hope AF stays away. I never get BFP's until 14dpo, so there is definitely hope!! xxx


----------



## nesSAH

*redmonkeysock*: Sorry about the bfn. But, you know it's not over until she shows. Still rooting for you this month.

I know how you feel, my last month's bfn was very hard for me... Glad you are holding up fine. But, keep the faith, it's not over yet. :hugs:

Sorry your OH feels that way-I think our men grief too with our MC (just in a different way)... give him time and reassure him that he is not hurting you. You are both in this together and it's great you have someone who cares so much for you hun!


----------



## samj732

Haha, sorry Jess! I'll try to keep the bitching to a minimum... no need to stress out a pregnant woman :)

We are still having crazy weather here! There is flooding all over in my state from all the rain. They keep covering it on the news and it looks awful.


----------



## Mrskg

Happy v day jess :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Kmae

MrsKg, yay for your 3! I hope this is your super sticky bean!

Lomelly, my chart looked great last cycle too which I think is because of the Clomid- so I am not paying my chart much attention unless it's still way up high on 12dpo.


----------



## carebear1981

Lomelly- thanks!! I was commuting to mississauga everyday but got my new job in waterloo! At least some place is hiring. Its really too bad about RIM. I know a few people who work there too.

Nessah - fx for that bfp! Hoping this is your month!

Its not mine :( af did show up. I hate the longer cycle. It gets my hopes up for nothing.
Sorry for your bfn redmonkeysock. Hopefully next month!!


----------



## samj732

Yay Mrskg! I hope this is your super glue bean!

Kmae, your chart does look pretty good... but I said that last month too :haha: I don't envy you being in the TWW! 

:hugs: Sorry carebear. AF is an evil, evil bitch. Happy to hear about the new job though!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

carebear1981 said:


> lomelly > yep, I've been reading. I'm on book 3 now. I think I just want to know how it ends, all the fun stuff is now just getting annoying! Like come on.... who does it that much!? But it does say something that I can't put the book down :haha: :rofl: it would have to be hardcore porn if it was a movie!
> 
> Mrskg - congrats!!!! Super sticky dust for you!!
> 
> kate - congrats on making it to 7 weeks!! I'm sorry your OH is being silly. I travel for work too... it must be hard on them.
> 
> Jess - your scan pics look great! I think I forgot to mention that before!

I love the book and can't wait for a movie to come out about it. I'm almost done with book 1...can't wait to start book 2. i'm picturing Damon from Vampire Diaries...oh yeah!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

PinkCupcake said:


> I lost my angel at 8 weeks but didn't find out until week 13 at my scan on June 7 :cry: Didn't miscarry naturally for 5 weeks by myself so they came to the conclusion that i was never going to. I had a D&C on tuesday (12th) trying to get back to normality now even though i'll never forget my angel. My due date was 20th December, right before christmas too, so i'm really hoping i'll have another stick with 2 lines on it before that date gets here. I imagine when that day comes it would be a lot tougher to take if i wasn't expecting again. Not because another baby will replace what's happened and take away the pain but it's not a great time of year to be reminded of what could have been, but i know if i'm expecting again then hopefully that happiness could come back one day! Showering you all with loads and loads of very sticky dust ladies xxx

Wow, your story is SO similar to mine. Hang in there sweetie. I'm hugging you! :hugs: I was 10 weeks, 3 days but lost my baby shortly after our second scan on about 7 weeks or a little before so mine was dead inside me too for about 4-5 weeks without knowing anything had happened. I'm so sorry you had to go through that too. Just know that there are others out there, me...that can help you through this tough time and it will get better. I promise. You are allowed to take however long you need to grieve...it's a process that's very personal and everyone is different. I still have my days. I found out ours was gone right before Thanksgiving this last year so I know how hard that is too...and then i was sure i would get preggers again before the due date of my angel and unfortunately it didn't happen so i'm happy to be past that date now too...now i'm just trying as hard as i can to be positive and focus on the future and pray my little heart out. I'll he praying for you guys too.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Hannah's due date is tomorrow. :cry:

Hang in there sweetie. I hope you're doing a little better now since that post. I'm thinking about you. :hugs::flower:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

hope2bmum2b said:


> well im out for my BFP before my should of been due date which is the 29th of this month. i have had 3 bfn's but no af. so not ven ov this month. its all gone wrong! taking a bnb break. all the best to you all. x

Sorry sweetie!!! Hang in there. HUGS and prayers coming your way! :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

samj732 said:


> Yay Mrskg! I hope this is your super glue bean!
> 
> Kmae, your chart does look pretty good... but I said that last month too :haha: I don't envy you being in the TWW!
> 
> :hugs: Sorry carebear. AF is an evil, evil bitch. Happy to hear about the new job though!

Yay the TWW sucks! Actually ALL the waiting sucks. :hissy:I hope it pays off soon!


----------



## samj732

Haha, the waiting never ends! As soon as you get your BFP you'll be waiting for 12 weeks, scans, DD, everything! It feels like a never ending game.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sam - lol I didn't mean it like that :dohh: Meant he sounds like and idiot and it wind's me up how he is towards you.. I want you to rant to me whenever you need to! Your pregnant too and you certainly don't need the stress either :flower: xx

Mrskg - ahhh thanks hunny, can't believe it still :cloud9: xx

Carebear - hope next cycle brings you better luck! xx


----------



## nesSAH

*Great news! Got my  this morning with FMU!*

For those ladies still waiting: don't lose faith and sending :dust: your way! :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yaaaay Nes :D :D :D SO happy for you :)
COngrats! H&H 9 months to you!! xx


----------



## Camlet

:happydance: Congrats nesSAH I hope you have a H&H 9 months!! :) xx


----------



## Mrskg

:happydance: congrats nessah xxxx


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats nesSAH!!!!

Mrskg--I love that you have a ticker up now!!


----------



## stephanie1990

HAPPY V-DAY JESS!!!! :hugs: 

Im still here :wacko::wacko::wacko: xxx

CONGRATULATIONS NESSA AND MRSKG!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## lomelly

Congrats nessah!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## samj732

Whoo congrats nessah!! H&H 9 months!! :happydance:

Haha Jess! I knew what you meant, it's just sometimes I don't know how to just shut my mouth :blush: We actually had an OK day yesterday, but mostly because I didn't feel the need to strangle him as soon as he walked in the door. He got mad at me though because I didn't want to cuddle in bed and I was like, I'M SO CONSTIPATED! Makes me feel like crap when I am haha.


----------



## kategirl

Wooooo, Congrats nessah! I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## redmonkeysock

nesSAH said:


> *Great news! Got my  this morning with FMU!*
> 
> For those ladies still waiting: don't lose faith and sending :dust: your way! :hugs:

Awwww congratulations!! X


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - bless, must be so on edge! Hope she gets her butt here soon! I got midwife tomorrow :) xxx

Sam - haha goody good :D It's sweet he wanted to cuddle though!!!! xx


----------



## redmonkeysock

Hey ladies, just to let you know I went for my gynae scan today (I had some pains after the ERPC so the doc wanted to make sure everything was ok). The ultrasound technician said I'm completely back to normal now yay! And half an hour before the appointment my AF arrived in full flow which is better than what happened last month(two days of spotting) so hopefully this cycle will be our lucky one 

Hope everyone is ok xx

Steph- where is Ella lol! X


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats nessah!!! Thats wonderful news!!!! H+H 9 months!!!!

Thats good redmonkeysock! Got my fx for you for his next cycle!!!


----------



## nesSAH

*redmonkeysock*: praying this fresh cycle brings you great news!! :hugs:


----------



## kategirl

I'm getting soooooooooo eager and nervous about Monday morning's appointment. I'm really hoping it goes well and the baby looks okay, and I hope the excitement makes me not freak out so badly when they have to draw my blood for labs after. :wacko:


----------



## Kmae

Ness, yippy! I am so excited for you! 

Red, I just read the poem in your siggy and it just made me tear up.:cry: It's so true! Please, please, please let us have our sticky bean![-o&lt;


----------



## redmonkeysock

Kmae said:


> Ness, yippy! I am so excited for you!
> 
> Red, I just read the poem in your siggy and it just made me tear up.:cry: It's so true! Please, please, please let us have our sticky bean![-o&lt;

:hugs:


----------



## lilblossom

cd 1 last shot at a bfp before our due date:(:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Goodluck for this month Lilblossom and Redmonkey!! Hugs and dust sent your way! xx


----------



## kategirl

lilblossom said:


> cd 1 last shot at a bfp before our due date:(:cry::cry::cry:

I hope this is your month! :dust:


----------



## Kmae

lilblossom said:


> cd 1 last shot at a bfp before our due date:(:cry::cry::cry:

:hugs: come on BFP!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Neessah!!

:hugs: lil fingers crossed you catch the eggy this month

Redsocks that's great news, fingers crossed you catch the eggy this month too :thumbup:

AFM: I have been spotting since last Saturday almost. Nothing on my underwear just EWCM tinged with either red or brown or streaks of red :shrug: I have no idea what the heck is going on :wacko: FF took away my cross hairs so don't even know if I have ovulated this month :shrug: I'm on CD26 ... don't know how long my cycles usually are so don't know when AF is due x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

MissMummy - have you tested? Sounds promising xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I tested with SMU this morning as I forgot with FMU and it was negative. Really don't think I am pregnant x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh well if your not, I hope AF arrives so you can go onwards and upwards to the next cycle, if you are pregnant.. come on bfp! xx


----------



## samj732

MissMummyMoo said:


> Congrats Neessah!!
> 
> :hugs: lil fingers crossed you catch the eggy this month
> 
> Redsocks that's great news, fingers crossed you catch the eggy this month too :thumbup:
> 
> AFM: I have been spotting since last Saturday almost. Nothing on my underwear just EWCM tinged with either red or brown or streaks of red :shrug: I have no idea what the heck is going on :wacko: FF took away my cross hairs so don't even know if I have ovulated this month :shrug: I'm on CD26 ... don't know how long my cycles usually are so don't know when AF is due x

Your chart does look pretty whacked out this month. I hope something shows itself soon.


----------



## B&LsMom

Stephanie--Is baby girl making you wait or is the reason we haven't heard from you because she is here??? Thinking of you!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yes Stephanie - I've been thinking maybe she's gone into labour ! F'xd xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

lilblossom said:


> My af is due in few days as well...if she shows then we only have one shot left to get pregnant before our due date. Fxed for all of us.

Good luck lilblossom getting pregnant before your due date. My fingers are TRIPLE crossed for you guys! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

carebear1981 said:


> Lomelly- thanks!! I was commuting to mississauga everyday but got my new job in waterloo! At least some place is hiring. Its really too bad about RIM. I know a few people who work there too.
> 
> Nessah - fx for that bfp! Hoping this is your month!
> 
> Its not mine :( af did show up. I hate the longer cycle. It gets my hopes up for nothing.
> Sorry for your bfn redmonkeysock. Hopefully next month!!

So sorry this wasn't your month carebear. Ugh. Here's hugs to you sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

nesSAH said:


> *Great news! Got my  this morning with FMU!*
> 
> For those ladies still waiting: don't lose faith and sending :dust: your way! :hugs:

YAY, YAY, YAY, SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! H&H 9 months! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Camlet said:


> :happydance: Congrats nesSAH I hope you have a H&H 9 months!! :) xx

Love your baby's name!!!


----------



## lomelly

kmae, those temps are still up! hope they stay up tomorrow!

redmonkey and lili, sending :dust: your way, I hope this is your month

carebear, where in waterloo do you work (don't mind me being nosey, I've just lived in waterloo forever and wonder :haha: ). I work in north waterloo, by the farmers market if you've ever been. hate when a cycle messes with your head :(

ttcbaby, I'm liking your Christian visual! can't wait for the movie either!

missmummy, ever considered going on the pill for a month to regulate your cycle? it's very common practice here (according to dr), worked well for me.. hope you get a definite BFP or AF soon!

jess, did you have your midwife appt today or am I just out to lunch on my dates? :haha: I have my OB appt on monday.. he doesn't usually do much, just measures me, weighs me (depressing), takes my blood pressure, uses the doppler (didn't have the heart to tell him I got one cause I'm paranoid). you need a bump picture missy!! :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - yeah I had it Friday, was good. She diagnosed me with SPD though which isn't so good :nope: 
I've only ever been weighed at 12 week scan and that was it :dohh: She checked babies heartbeat, and measured my fundus height for the first time but that was it.
OK I'll upload it now hang on :) 
Can I see one of yours? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

24 weeks...



Spoiler
https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/24weeks.jpg


----------



## lomelly

Ouch spd... Is it causing you a lot of trouble?? I don't like getting weighed every time, slightly sad lol. I'll upload one of mine on photo bucket..

What a cute bump!! :) 6 months already, time is flying!


----------



## lomelly

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i469/lmelch/837fbac8.jpg

I can't for the life of me figure out that spoiler... :haha: p.s. don't mine the junk we are moving in two weeks! Everything is such a mess!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Beautiful bump lomelly xx



OH's just left :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## stephanie1990

Jess whats wrong??? 

Whats happened hun??? 

I hope your ok :hugs: 

Im still here, 39 hours of early labour so far. Only 1cm dilated. Contractions are all over the place and so painful. :cry: Been having them since 10pm on 22nd june, went to labour and delivery last night and got sent back home, i cant go until my contractions are 5 mins apart. so far they are 5 mins, 10 mins, 15 mins, 20 mins etc. and i honestly didnt think they would hurt this much. 
Got to sit still and wait i suppose :( xxx


----------



## lomelly

Oh no!!! What happened?? How could he do that?? :( :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

It was pathetic what it was over. Because I brought him a drink, and he wantd polo's aswell and he suddenly acted reeeally spoilt. Couldn't believe he was being like that.
But from there it just esculated until he said we we're over, he was coming tomorrow to pick up his things - and he said bye and left. 
About an hour later he came back and said he wanted to work at things as he came back because he knows he loves me, and he doesn't want to leave.
SO yeah, we're back on now. 
I've never cried so much. Before, I did want him to go - how he was acting I just couldn't take it anymore so when he said he was leaving I just left him. It was the moment he left, I suddenly started thinking about it all and couldn't bare to be without him. It was so hard :nope: xx


----------



## kategirl

I'm really sorry, jess. I'm glad he came back, and I hope you can work things out!

Lovely bumps, ladies!

AFM, my appt is tomorrow morning. I hope it goes well!


----------



## Mrskg

lovely bumos girls xxx

stephanie i hope you dont have too much longer to wait x just remenber with every contraction thats one over its never coming back an youre one step closer to meeting your princess xxx

jess im glad he's back x but....right now you need to be thinking about you an your baby x he needs to know behaviour like that is not acceptable at any time but esp just now you an baby dont need the stress x sorry if that sounds harsh but from experience once they do this once they find it easier to keep doing it when things arent going their way xi hope you gave him a good telling off for acting like a selfish brat x :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

good luck tommorow kate xxx


----------



## samj732

What proper bumps ladies. I'm jealous :)

Stephanie, :hugs: Hope your labor starts to move along a bit quicker! My mom was in labor for 44 hours... it's always been my biggest fear so I feel for you as much as I can. Tell that little one to hurry up!

Jess, I want to tell you off :) But I think mrskg said most of it, you need to think about you and your baby first and foremost. He shouldn't be causing this stress in your life, coming in and out all the time. It's not a good relationship. I know I shouldn't talk because mine isn't either, but I don't want to see anyone else in a situation like mine either.


----------



## lomelly

Good luck tomorrow Kate!

Wow Jess that really is something silly for him to be mad about.. I hope he never treats you like that again, he should not act spoiled like that. I know that no relationship is perfect but he seems to have some growing up to do, for you and his little one! I'm glad he came back right away as it shows his remorse, let's hope you two can work on it :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

Great bump pics ladies!!! 

Good luck tomorrow with your appointment Kate--I'm sure everything will be perfect. 

Thanks for the update Stephanie!! Thinking of you. Once I got to 3cm I got my epidural and that let me relax enough that I was @ 8cm in less than an hour, and then about 30 minutes later it was time to push. I went in with no epidural on my birthplan, but with my blood pressure raising and my lack of progression it was "strongly suggested" and I'm glad I did the epidural!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mrskg said:


> jess im glad he's back x but....right now you need to be thinking about you an your baby x he needs to know behaviour like that is not acceptable at any time but esp just now you an baby dont need the stress x sorry if that sounds harsh but from experience once they do this once they find it easier to keep doing it when things arent going their way xi hope you gave him a good telling off for acting like a selfish brat x :hugs:

Couldn't haveput it better myself Jess :hugs:

Fingers crossed for tomorrow Kategirl :flower: x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh my stephanie!! Sorry I missed your update - totally didn't see it! 
I hope it all goes good, keep up hunny - you'll be meeting your gorgeous Ella soon! f'xd it speeds up though :hugs: Keep strong xxx

Thanks ladies for your support and advice. I know it isn't acceptable of him... it drove me up the wall just for the fact it started from him not getting polo's!! Really? I still can't believe how petty he is. He's like that alot though. He expects something and if he doesn't get it it's like he actually has a tantrum. I don't want to be raising 2 kids. 
But it won't be long before I really will not be taking it anymore.. I just don't know when.
It's hard when I love him and he can be a dear, its when he's a prat he's like a different person :nope: Ahh well, we'll see how the next few weeks go xxx


----------



## Bump2Baby

Awwwww hun you can raise 2 kids yourself, in many ways it's easier without them ;)


----------



## kategirl

I had my appt this morning and it went well! Saw the baby, measured about 9 weeks 0 days, saw the heartbeat, around 130 bpm. Hopefully everything will keep going well! I won't get another ultrasound until 20 weeks, but at least I should be able to hear the heartbeat at the next appointment in a month. I didn't even freak out when they did my labs! All in all, I'm feeling pretty darn positive! :happydance:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Bump2Baby :flow: I only have one kid though, meant that he's like a too :( xx

Kate - yaaaaaay what a great update to read!! I hope things keep going up from there!! :D xx


----------



## Kmae

Lonely, thanks for always checking in apron my chart- got a huge temp drop yesterday and today do AF will be here soon as always.

Love the bumps ladies- cant wit to get me one of those:winkwink:

Kate, yay for the positive news and update. Seeing the heartbeat is a Great sign that this pg will be successful!

Mrskg, how are you feeling? When is your next appointment? 

AFM, temp dropped so AF should be here today or tomorrow. I see my RE in Thursday and if everything checks out I will start round 3 of Clomid. At least I will be in Denmark and Italy during my tww- so it will fly by!


----------



## debzie

Jess:hugs: I just randomly came across the thread again read the last few pages and felt the need to send you hugs. I hope oh is just having a pre baby meltdown as i said before mine did but it continued after dd was born...he did not help much and spwnt his paterniyy leave wetting the babys head. I really hope he sorts himself out. If not I agree you can do.this without him. Really hope everything works out. 

Stalking for news on stephanie too. 

Love the bump pics. 

Hi to all the other ladies, and a big hello.to.those who joined since I went awol. x


----------



## Mrskg

Kate thats great news x will you not get a nt scan at 12 weeks xxx

Kmae sorry af is coming but sounds like you'll have a great tww x

I'm having a bad day had enough of this shit x just wish I knew either way if things will be ok x I'll get a reassurance scan at 9weeks xxx

:wave: debbzie x


----------



## kategirl

Mrskg said:


> Kate thats great news x will you not get a nt scan at 12 weeks xxx

No, they said I wouldn't get another scan until 20 weeks. Kind of a bummer since that's not until September, but I already had been told that that's how it was.

I hope you 9 week scan comes quickly!


----------



## Mrskg

Mad eh where do you stay? X

I hope so too thanks xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey debzie!! Soo good to see you on here :D Hows things going??
Yeah, I understand he's very stressed living here. I must admit all you here afre the bad things I guess, but he does a lot. He puts up with my mum shouting at him, does the washing up, hoovering, cleaning bathrooms etc and is very affectionate and loving on his good days!! It's when he changes he is just such a d*ck!!! But yeah, Im hoping I see a difference once we move out which should be very soon :) And if he hasn't changed, I'll be doing parenthood alone :/ xx

Kmae - wow how lovely to go there!!! Enjoy ;) ;)
Lets hope round 3 of clomid brings you the famous 'third time lucky' too :) xx


----------



## debzie

plodding along hun as you know too well.the first few weeks of PAL are the worst. had a scan last weeks and saw a heartbeat measuring on fates so so far so good. have another scan in two weeks. I feel so ill with this one so I'm taking that's a good sign. so I too got my bfp. before my due date of haloween. really do hope everything works out for you. x


----------



## lomelly

congrats on the scan, debzie! that's amazing! 

kmae, take me with you on your trip?????? lol. is the RE going to up your dose of clomid or just keep you on 100mg?

great to hear the news kategirl, have you considered getting a doppler at all?

mrskg, waiting is horrible.. are you having any symptoms?

jess, it is hard to walk away when they can be sweet most of the time.. maybe when you move out and baby comes he will smarten up.. I think all men can be tools sometimes lol


----------



## Kmae

lomelly said:


> congrats on the scan, debzie! that's amazing!
> 
> kmae, take me with you on your trip?????? lol. is the RE going to up your dose of clomid or just keep you on 100mg?
> 
> great to hear the news kategirl, have you considered getting a doppler at all?
> 
> mrskg, waiting is horrible.. are you having any symptoms?
> 
> jess, it is hard to walk away when they can be sweet most of the time.. maybe when you move out and baby comes he will smarten up.. I think all men can be tools sometimes lol

I am on 100mg and both 50 and 100 made me ovulate so I don't think he will raise it and I don't really want him to. Ill let you know what dose he suggests for the third round.


----------



## samj732

Kmae, I hope the next round works for you. I was really hopeful for this month :(

Kate, great news on the scan!

Mrskg, :hugs: Wish we could answer all your questions for you. Hopefully the next few weeks fly by for you.

AFM, my OH is at it again. Came home high the other day, and then decided to spend Sunday evening with my dad discussing how we are going to buy a house. Isn't cancelling our wedding enough of a clue that I'm unhappy? I'm going to give it one more try... next time he does something I disagree with I'm simply going to tell him flat out "This is what you have to do or me and bubs are gone." We've had enough of these conversations that I really shouldn't have to waste my breath on another.


----------



## Mrskg

Lomelly i have some symptoms that's not too reassuring for me unfortutely as i had loads of symptoms with first loss i was really sick up till 11+2 an baby had stopped growing at 6 x 

:hugs: Sam xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Debzie - yeah its a very worrying time, I sort of feel like miscarriages rob you of the excitement we should be having. Its only the past few weeks I feel I can relax more and actually get excited.. still get very scared though! IT's great to hear about the scan hunny!! Look forward to your update in 2 weeks :D xx


Sam - they are just plain nightmares aren't they! I hope he gets his bum into gear soon, I really do :hugs: xx

Mrskg - its worrying when symptoms are the same as previous losses, I've had that a few times but Enolah's doing fine! So I'm sure your little bean is too! NOt long before you can have that lovely reassuring scan :) xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

heyyyYYY-i have to give u a corrected due date of feb 16 hun sorry i messed up!

how are you doing how do you feel ?!?!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

enolah is so pretty! what nationality is that?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey hunny!!! Ok, no problem will do that :D
Erm Im not even sure :blush: It means Magnolia tree though or something :)
How are you?! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Apologies Debzie, didn't realise I hadn't added your bfp :nope: Sorry! It's done now though :flower: xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im doing good! got my next scan thursday ill be 6 weeks 5 days, everything is going well-

im like sick to my stomach, can hardly eat, well i can eat but very bland light things like crackers, bread, pasta, everything else gets me so nauseous!

how are you feelign i cant believe your 24 weeks already-


----------



## Mrskg

Keepthefaith it's good you snacking that will help x lucozade is really good as it keeps your sugar levels up x if things get really bad anti sickness travel wrist bands are great x if your hot peppermint helps if your cold ginger helps xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

eeek be sure to update us with a pic :D :D
Sorry to hear your sick, hope things get better :flow: 
I know I still can't believe it - 25 weeks tomorrow :shock: xx


----------



## kategirl

I'm having brown CM with some tiny brown clots in it this evening. I know it's probably because of my pelvic exam yesterday morning, but it's hard not to be worried...


----------



## B&LsMom

Totally from the pelvic exam--my midwife told me @ my last appointment we have a angry cervix when we are pregnant so exams or sex can bring on spotting...


----------



## kategirl

Yeah, I had even asked my doctor to confirm that spotting after am exam is normal since I had heard that (she said she usually mentions that at the end of the appointment, but I preempted her, lol) and she said it was completely normal. I knew to expect it, but I still can't help worrying. :dohh:


----------



## samj732

I had spotting after my pap too. Totally normal :)


----------



## samj732

I know I just posted, but I wanted to share my 1000th post with you ladies :) For some reason this really excited me haha. Also, I'm 16 weeks now that it's after midnight here!

My OH pulled some shit tonight so I've decided to have a big chat with my dad next week while we are on vacation and figure out what to do from there. Surely my dad can't want his only daughter to be unhappy? But I'm going to need his support as I'm moving in with him.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 16 weeks Sam :flower: and happy 1000th post! X


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kate - everythings fine!! :flow:

Sam - yaaay for the 1000th post! And wohooo! Can't believe your 16 weeks already :shock: Hopefully your dad will be supportive hunny :) xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Got my crosshairs this morning so 2ww, here we come! 3dpo baby! Praying for that BFP this cycle! Pray with me girls! Thank you!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kategirl

Fx, ttcbaby!

Sam, Congrats on 16 weeks and 1000 posts! I hope the talk goes well with your dad.

I'm 9 weeks today! So far to go still, but making progress!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ttcbaby - praying for you hunny! GL!! xx

Yaaay for 9 weeks Kate!! DOuble figures next week! xx


----------



## samj732

Haha thanks ladies :thumbup: I'm the kinda person who gets excited about stuff like that lol. I'm including a picture of my already obviously baby bump. I just took it like 10 minutes ago. Don't mind the disaster behind me... it's cleaning day today :blush:


Spoiler
https://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/samj732/IMG_0008.jpg


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sam - lovely bump coming along sweety :thumbup: xx


----------



## kategirl

Love the start of your bump, Sam! I hope mine looks that good by then. :)

Right now I'm starting to get too puffy and bloaty (I know, at this point it's not even really related to thw baby, it's just me putting on a couple lbs, lol) to really fit into my summer pants too well. I keep changing out of them or unbuttoning in the evening, lol. I hope I can make it through the summer without having to buy new bottoms! Right now I have a skirt that's really comfy, but I'm hoping I can make due until the weather is cool. But I hate being uncomfy.


----------



## nesSAH

*Kategirl*: Yay for 9 weeks. Glad you also got to see your baby and that you are doing well hun :hugs:


*Sam*: awww..cute bump!


----------



## nesSAH

ttcbabyisom said:


> Got my crosshairs this morning so 2ww, here we come! 3dpo baby! Praying for that BFP this cycle! Pray with me girls! Thank you!!!!! :happydance:


Yay! All the best!! :dust:
Can't wait to hear your bfp news!!


----------



## lomelly

Kategirl, congrats on 9 weeks! I'm sure that brown spotting is just from internal... Cervix is so sensitive!

Sam, that's a lovely bump you have there :)

Ttcbaby, hoping you see those lines in two weeks! 

I am super irritable and bitchy today! Horrible day at work with a horrible boss, and this is a tmi but.... I literally have a huge bulgy varicose vein on the outer part of vagina running down my leg and to my hip even... It is so uncomfortable!!!!! Being on my feet 8 hours a day is killing me! I mean I knew you could get varicose veins in your legs but.... Down there??? My ob says this is "normal"... I say it sucks :haha:

Please tell me I'm not the only one with the weird symptoms lol


----------



## stephanie1990

Hi girls :flower: 

Miss Ella Grace is finally here!!! 

Heres my birth story with pics :cloud9: 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...iss-ella-grace-25-06-2012-a.html#post19246073

Its been a very long road with all the ups and downs, but now i finally feel complete. 
I will still be stalking this thread as i cant wait for all your lovely babies to be born!! xxx


----------



## samj732

Aww Steph, what a story! She is so beautiful though! I hope you recover quick and enjoy being a mom :)


----------



## B&LsMom

SO MUCH PINK!!! She is adorable. Good Job mama--enjoy having her in your arms now!!


----------



## Camlet

Aww she is beautiful! :) congratulations!! :D xx


----------



## Islander

Hello all! I have been away on holiday so.... what have i missed?!?! also... found out we are... TEAM PINK!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - no varicose veins for me Im afraid, but I do know they're common :) Hope things get better! xx

Stephanie - ohhhhhh myyy goddddd she is absolutely beautiful, I still can't believe you've actually had her! Ahhhh so happy for you I really am, hope you keep well rested and your being looked after by your OH!! It's such a lovely and positive story to give us ladies - that we do get our babies in the end :D :D xxx

Islander - yaaaay for team pink!! Got any names picked out? xx


----------



## Islander

Naevia Raine :)


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 9 weeks Kate x

Sam love your bump xxx

Ttcbaby :dust:

Lomelly I saw that the other night on embarrassing bodies she wasn't pregnant though an she got it removed x

Stephanie massive congrats off to read your story now xx

Islander congrats on team :pink: an gorgeous name x

Afm scan booked for 16th July :happydance:


----------



## kategirl

Steph, I'm so glad that she's out! She's so lovely. :)

Islanders, congrats on team pink!

Mrskg, I hope the scan goes well!

AFM, I broke down yesterday and went and got a pair of yoga capris and panties from Target since I'm getting a bit puffy. Wearing them today and I look a bit fat since my belly sticks out a little, but I don't care because they are so comfy, lol.


----------



## lomelly

Congrats to you Steph, she is absolutely beautiful. Ouch for being cut though..

Mrskg, the ob told me they will go away after birth... But he can't do anything now :(

Jess, I just didn't see this one coming lol. Only thing I've lucked out on so far is no stretch marks.... Yet.....

Islander, congrats on team pink!

Kategirl, gotta be comfy! Bloat can get pretty bad


----------



## lilblossom

stephanie1990 said:


> Hi girls :flower:
> 
> Miss Ella Grace is finally here!!!
> 
> Heres my birth story with pics :cloud9:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...iss-ella-grace-25-06-2012-a.html#post19246073
> 
> Its been a very long road with all the ups and downs, but now i finally feel complete.
> I will still be stalking this thread as i cant wait for all your lovely babies to be born!! xxx

Congratulations on your beautiful little girl. Sorry your labor and delivery was so difficult but it looks totally worth it. Enjoy your princess


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lovely name Islander, I remember you syaing it before now :dohh: Love it!! xx

Lomelly, lucky you! I've got them above my belly button. don't really mind them there though :shrug: xx


----------



## samj732

Islander, congrats on team pink! Love the name too :)

Mrskg, hope time flies between now and then. 

Kate, I bought yoga pants from Target too and I literally live in them. Two pairs of pants and one pair of capris, best things ever. 

I'm massively tired today and woke up wanting to puke. I haven't done that in a while. But only two days till I go on vacation :happydance:


----------



## Mrskg

Don't talk to me about stretch marks I'm one big stretch Marks I had my first at 17 so body wasn't ready for all that stretching I know I'll not worry about them this time as I've no space left for any more :rofl:


----------



## kategirl

I hope you feel better and have some good time to relax on your vacation, Sam! Are you going anywhere, or just hanging out at home?


----------



## Camlet

Islander: congratulations & welcome to team pink :happydance: I love your name you've chosen for her! :) 

Mrskg: good luck for your scan I hope it all goes well! :)

Sam: I hope you have a great vacation you lucky girl! Going anywhere nice? 

Jess: I'm covered in stretch marks from my 1st pregnancy but don't see any new ones yet! hopefully I'll get lucky & avoid any new ones! Lol xx


----------



## samj732

Oh man I'm excited! My dad rented a cabin for us at a really nice lake resort so we are going there for a week! I love being on the water so I'm super stoked :) Just can't forget to pack my sunscreen, haha!

On the stretch mark front, I already have a bunch on my tummy so I can't imagine what it will look like after bubs arrives :( I've been trying to lotion and not scratch but from what I've read if you are going to get them there's not much you can do about it.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

xxxjessxxx said:


> 24 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xxxjessxxx92x/24weeks.jpg

beautiful!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

lomelly said:


> https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i469/lmelch/837fbac8.jpg
> 
> I can't for the life of me figure out that spoiler... :haha: p.s. don't mine the junk we are moving in two weeks! Everything is such a mess!

Another perfect bump!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> I had my appt this morning and it went well! Saw the baby, measured about 9 weeks 0 days, saw the heartbeat, around 130 bpm. Hopefully everything will keep going well! I won't get another ultrasound until 20 weeks, but at least I should be able to hear the heartbeat at the next appointment in a month. I didn't even freak out when they did my labs! All in all, I'm feeling pretty darn positive! :happydance:

That's all great news kategirl! Yay!!! Keep that positive attitude and I'm sure everything will be great. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

stephanie1990 said:


> Hi girls :flower:
> 
> Miss Ella Grace is finally here!!!
> 
> Heres my birth story with pics :cloud9:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...iss-ella-grace-25-06-2012-a.html#post19246073
> 
> Its been a very long road with all the ups and downs, but now i finally feel complete.
> I will still be stalking this thread as i cant wait for all your lovely babies to be born!! xxx

Wonderful birth story! Except for the cutting part. Ouch. Sorry! Loved seeing your beautiful new baby girl. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Islander said:


> Hello all! I have been away on holiday so.... what have i missed?!?! also... found out we are... TEAM PINK!

Yay, congrats on finding out the sex of your baby! Can't wait to see pics of her!


----------



## Kmae

Stretch marks are very hereditary- so I'll be screwed...my mom and both my sisters got stretch marks when they got pg- but, it will be all worth it!!!


----------



## Kelly9

you may not get them kmae, I had a friend whose mom never got any and she got them terribly. So you'd be surprised! My mom never got them and neither did I so I follow the genetic rule but I'm not so sure I'll be lucky the next time.


----------



## Kmae

Kelly9 said:


> you may not get them kmae, I had a friend whose mom never got any and she got them terribly. So you'd be surprised! My mom never got them and neither did I so I follow the genetic rule but I'm not so sure I'll be lucky the next time.

I hope it skips my generation! When do you begin treatments for your ICSI?

Saw my RE today and am starting round 3 of Clomid (100mg--cd3-7)- if I ov before I leave on vacation then we will also do an IUI this cycle too!


----------



## Sirbaby

I lost my baby almost 2 weeks ago. My due date was January 12th. I am praying everyday and the lord is guiding me.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah stretchies aren't so great are they! I don't mind mine at the moment though to be honest :)
My mum was 17 when she had her first and small frame like me, but she didn't get no stretch marks right until my brother went overdue by one day :dohh: He ended up being 17 days over due in the end!! :shock: xx


Welcome Sirbaby - Im so sorry for your loss sweety :hugs: GL with another BFP soon!! :D xx


----------



## stephanie1990

Hi everyone :flower: 

Thank you for your congratulations messages :hugs:

xxxjessxxx - Hi ya hun, how you doing? xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - Im doing good, rather tired, moody and irritable today lol.
How are you hun - you doing well? Hows Ella? xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Kmae I've already started it, hoping for egg retrieval on monday (Egg retrieval would be my ovulation day) won't know till tomorrow's scan though, I have a feeling they'll want me to take my meds for a few extra days as I'm not responding as well as I did the last time.


----------



## kategirl

I hope things go well this time, Kelly!

I just found out that one of my friends from work is due a day before me, 1/29/13! That should be really fun. :)


----------



## Kmae

Kelly9 said:


> Kmae I've already started it, hoping for egg retrieval on monday (Egg retrieval would be my ovulation day) won't know till tomorrow's scan though, I have a feeling they'll want me to take my meds for a few extra days as I'm not responding as well as I did the last time.

Oh how exciting! Good luck on Monday! I have everything crossed for you!

Sirbaby, so sorry for your loss. I hope you get your sticky bean very soon!


----------



## Sirbaby

xxxjessxxx said:


> Yeah stretchies aren't so great are they! I don't mind mine at the moment though to be honest :)
> My mum was 17 when she had her first and small frame like me, but she didn't get no stretch marks right until my brother went overdue by one day :dohh: He ended up being 17 days over due in the end!! :shock: xx
> 
> 
> Welcome Sirbaby - Im so sorry for your loss sweety :hugs: GL with another BFP soon!! :D xx


Thank You for the warm welcome...


----------



## Sirbaby

I am still waiting for my hormones to drop down to normal after miscarriage. tuesday I was at 313. So hopefully by Monday Im below 5. I want to get this Baby dancing on the road. I am so ready to TTC again.

This group of ladies give me a lot of hope for a bfp in the near future. :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

stephanie1990 said:


> Hi everyone :flower:
> 
> Thank you for your congratulations messages :hugs:
> 
> xxxjessxxx - Hi ya hun, how you doing? xxx

Awwww! Congratulations mama! She is beautiful!!


----------



## nesSAH

Welcome *Sirbaby*!
So sorry for your loss. You've come to the right forum. So much encouragement.
My levels dropped fast after MC too, so I am sure you will be ready to BD soon.

Sending you :dust: and hoping your bfp comes soon so we can all celebrate with you.
Are you doing anything different this time?


----------



## kategirl

Sirbaby said:


> I am still waiting for my hormones to drop down to normal after miscarriage. tuesday I was at 313. So hopefully by Monday Im below 5. I want to get this Baby dancing on the road. I am so ready to TTC again.
> 
> This group of ladies give me a lot of hope for a bfp in the near future. :hugs:

Oh, honey, I hope you get your BFP soon! :hugs:


----------



## samj732

Hi Sirbaby, sorry about your loss :hugs: 

Well ladies, I think my OH has finally given me the straw that broke the camel's back. He was supposed to come with on my vacation for the weekend (he has to work all week) and he texted me tonight asking if he could stay overnight with his boss? because he wanted to drink. I told him he needed to come home at a decent time tomorrow so we could leave and he said he wasn't coming. After telling my entire family he was. I'm pissed. Plus I highly doubt he's with his boss and I think he's with his ex. Thank god for this vacation, I definitely need it.


----------



## Sirbaby

nesSAH 
thank you so much! I am not really doing anything different as of now. I want to get some more testing done to see if there is anything I should be doing differently. 

Samj 
I really hope u enjoy your vacation honey. Try not to stress.


----------



## Sirbaby

nesSAH do you have any tips and congratulations on your pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## Camlet

Sirbaby- :hi: welcome & I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: hopefully it won't be to long until you get your bfp

Samj- :hugs: I'm sorry to hear your having such a tough time with your OH hopefully this vacation will do you both some good :hugs: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

GL for Monday Kelly :hugs: xx

Kate - ahh that'll be nice for you two! You can both go shopping together :D xx

Sirbaby - f'xd they've dropped so you can get back on the TTC train :D xx

Sam - I wouldn't even have let him do that, what and arsehole!
Sam, please don't be putting up with this crap. Go on vacation and take this as a new start for you and baby. You really don't need all this stressing all the time! :hugs: xx

My scenario is nothing compared to yours, but OH's being a moody twat today just because he didn't have a lie in. IN my eyes, because he's currently unemployed he doesn't really need a lie in, and he ws lying in bed sat up with his eyes open tapping his fingers... really trying to sleep ey! But yeah, even though its a little thing, it's just how he's acting now he's acting very spoilt again and I can't be dealing with it. He's just on his xbox now not doing anything, and when I ask him to come off all I get is "why should I have to?" It's THIS attitude I can't be dealing with, it stresses me out soooo much!! xx


----------



## samj732

Sorry Jess :hugs: Seriously some days I think we should all just be lesbians :haha: I don't even know why I'm so upset, I didn't want him to come with on this vacation in the first place. I guess I'm upset because he told my dad he was going to be there and then decided last minute not to show and now I have to explain HIS actions to my dad. And quite frankly I just don't care enough about our relationship to care if he was with his ex, another girl, or what. I just want it to be over.

Anyways, I'm off now so I'll be back in 7 days :) GL to all the ladies who need it in the upcoming week!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sam - he's just an arse, and the way you say you don't even care if he was with another girl says it all.
Seriously hunny, if you feel like that don't waste your time on him! I hope you having this vacation can clear your mind on things, and hopefully you can talk to your dad and explain :) ...and have a well deserved hug! Enjoy anyhow hunny.. Keep strong xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sirbaby said:


> I lost my baby almost 2 weeks ago. My due date was January 12th. I am praying everyday and the lord is guiding me.

oh my gosh, i'm SO sorry. Words cannot even express my sorrow for you. I've been there too. How far along were you? I hope for a sticky bean for you soon!!! :dust:


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - Im doing good, rather tired, moody and irritable today lol.
> How are you hun - you doing well? Hows Ella? xxx

Aw i kinda miss my pregnancy symptoms lol and i kinda miss being pregnant, i miss my big belly, now its all jelly like, its so strange, it went like jelly straight after birth :wacko: 

im ok hun, still really store, can hardly sit down but im coping. Having a baby really is life changing, its magical but its so strange, i think im still in shock. 
Oh had to have his gallbladder removed when ella was 2 days old and is now staying at his moms to recover so im doing everything on my own so it gets tough as im still learning. 

Not long now though until you will have your little girl in your arms!!! you going to do a birth story?? xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - Oh Im so sorry to hear your doing it on your own! Do you know how long that will be for? Hows OH coping?
Hope you've got help from someone hun :flow:
I bet it is crazy, I can't quite imagine it.
Yes it's slowly getting closer - I'm so scared! I'll definitely be doing a birth story though - was even thinking about filming it but not sure :dohh: xxx

Sending hugs to you both sweety :hugs: x


----------



## lomelly

sirbaby, I hope your hormones straighten out soon so you can start TTC. My HCG dropped to zero a week after my MMC, yours should drop soon too :hugs:

we are moving into our apartment so things have been hectic! hate packing and unpacking so much :(

sam, can't believe your OH, he needs to smarten up!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies!! 16 days after my would of been due date....

I GOT MY :bfp:!!!! 

I am going to test again tomorrow with FMU. Both lines turned dark immediately! I guess I am retesting simply bc, well, I need as much proof as I can get haha!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Not going to lie I did several tests just because I liked seeing those 2 lines LOL. Even did my Digi WAY late--after blood results and a first ultrasound--I ordered it from a company overseas and didn't realize how long it would take--but I peed on it anyways when it came just so I could see the pregnant 3+ LOL CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

blakesmom said:


> Not going to lie I did several tests just because I liked seeing those 2 lines LOL. Even did my Digi WAY late--after blood results and a first ultrasound--I ordered it from a company overseas and didn't realize how long it would take--but I peed on it anyways when it came just so I could see the pregnant 3+ LOL CONGRATS!!!

 LOL Ok now I don't feel so...well crazy hehe


----------



## kategirl

CONGRATS Sweetz!!!! Don't feel bad, I think I took 7 (digital) pregnancy tests in the firat 8 days of knowing I was pregnant... I think a big part of mine was that I got a BFP before AF came (but not as early as you, 3 weeks 4 days is super early! :)) and then I had some spotting when AF should have come, so I kept wanting to make sure it was really true. :dohh:

The last couple days I've been freaking out a little because I'm worried that the baby has stopped growing/that I'm not really pregnant. Isn't that strange? I mean, I saw the baby and the heartbeat last Monday (which seems like sooooooo long ago) but now I'm worried. I think it might be because we started telling more people now; we put an announcement on Facebook, and yesterday we were at a party with OH's work friends and it came out that I was pregnant since I wasn't drinking/some folks had seen on Facebook. I don't know, I almost feel like I'm faking being pregnant or something. I know I'll feel better after I have a real bump/I can feel the baby, but right now I just feel like it's not real/that the baby isn't going to make it. Has anyone else felt that way? I feel like I'm a little nuts. :wacko:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Sweetz :happydance:

I'm on CD36 and still waiting for AF, feeling a bit sicky this morning but know I'm not pregnant because I didn't ovulate this cycle. Almost 2 months until my DD ... I'm starting to lose all hope that I will get my :bfp: at all never mind before the DD x


----------



## Camlet

Congratulations sweetz!! I hope you have a h&h 9 months! :)

Kate I felt exactly the same & even now I sometimes think it all just doesnt seem real & despite feeling her kick everyday I still worry like mad about every little thing! I guess I just won't feel safe until I have her in my arms xx


----------



## Sirbaby

:happydance: Sweetz congratulations!!!! I am so happy for you. 

Thanks ladies for all the support.

I have mixed emotions about ttc again after my miscarriage two weeks ago. I feel like I want to be pregnant asap but then I feel like I dont want to because I am trying to prepare my self for the possible long wait. I feel that all my family and friends know how bad I want to conceive again and they will be monitoring my progress. Although I know its all out of love and support, I feel that it is more pressure on me. 

My medical history: I am 24 years old and have not been diagnosed with anything as of now. from the age of 16-22 I was on depo birth control. I forgot to take the shot when I was 17 and became pregnant. It was a etopic pregnancy. This pregnancy did not affect me that much because I was not planning and I was not ready. I went back on bc for 3 and some what years. Decided I wanted to have kids and it was not easy getting pregnant. 

I tried for about 8-12 months with no success. I notice that my period took about 3 months to show up after bc and then it was fluctuating every month in length from 25-29 days. I went to a infertility doctor and they checked my uterus, flushed my tubes and did blood work. everything came back good. 6 more months pass and then my husband (24) did a semen analysis and his motility was not that good. The doctor said that didn't concern him that much but wanted him to see a urologist. he also wanted me to get a lap* surgery to check for scar tissue. The day we went to see the urologist I took a pregnancy test in the Kaiser restroom because I was late. I just knew it was going to be negative because its been negative for 1 year and 6 months at this point. It was positive!!!! I was so happy and in disbelief. the urologist called for my husband and we decided not to pay the co payment of $150 since we had a positive test. For the next 10 weeks I was on cloud 9. This all changed when I started to bleed. went to ER and found out that my babies heart had stopped beating a week earlier... So here I am two weeks from mc and wondering why? whats wrong with me? what can I do? what should I do? So I have bd 2 times so far and will go every other day if hubby can get with it. I have also put hubby on fertile aid for man. not sure what else to do to increase my chances.


----------



## samj732

Congrats Sweetz!! Fantastic news.

Sirbaby, sorry you've had such a rough time of it :hugs: Don't feel bad if you need to take time to grieve, its a different process for everyone.

AFM I'm having a great vacation so far. I talked to OH yesterday and he was so snarky towards me I told him to pack his shit and get out!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - eeeek for moving in!!!! Jealous!!! Means you can start his nursery soon :D :D
Me and OH are hopefully moving out now within 8 weeks :D xx

Congrats Sweetz!! So good to see another BFP :) H&H 9 months! xx

Kate - I felt like that, especially once I had my scan after 9 weeks, have you thought about getting a doppler? xx

Sirbaby - it's a very hard process to go through, I really hope you find this group helps you hunny, hopefully your body just had to kind of practice to remember what it needs to be doing, and you'll soon have your sticky bean!! xx

Sam - Yaaaay you finally told him to pack his crap!!! Have you been having support from your family?
It's the right decision, we're here for you anytime you feel crappy and want to moan :hugs: xx


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks all! Did 2 tests this am with FMU...1 reg, 1 digi. Both came back wi :bfp: :) I am going to put in a call to my doctor so I can get the blood test. 

Told DH and he is so excited and happy! He started dancing around the kitchen haha!


----------



## kategirl

xxxjessxxx said:


> Kate - I felt like that, especially once I had my scan after 9 weeks, have you thought about getting a doppler? xx

I've thought about it and kind if want one, but I hate to spend the money (and OH thinks it's silly) and I'm not sure which one to get/where to get it from. Any recommendations?

Sam, I'm glad you were able to send him packing. I hope now you'll be able to be happier and more relaxed and be able to enjoy your pregnancy more. :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

kate - tell him it's not a waste of money (my OH thought the same at first) tell him it's priceless just for the reassurance you get from them.
I got a Sonoline B Doppler, so I could hear baby from early on. I got it second hand from ebay for 35.00 :) They're 70.00 brand new :) If your willing to wait 3 more weeks then just get an Angelsounds one, you can get them 20.00 new or cheaper second hand :thumbup: xx


----------



## lilblossom

Ok ladies, I think i have done everything I can to get my bfp this cycle...just waiting now for confirmation that i ovulated...my opks have turned back to negative so figure ovulated between last night and tonight? Gonna try to bd again tonight just to cover that base but now waiting. this is our last shot before our due date so have everything crossed. wish me luck ladies.


----------



## Sweetz33

gl Lil! Mine came right after, so there is a possibility I conceived on my due date :)


----------



## lilblossom

Weird thing...my bleeding with mc started in January during our first of 2 inventories we do every year. My ovulation is occurring now during our second inventory of the year...wouldn't it be wild if we do conceive this cycle to make it go full circle? Just saying.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ok girls...so hubby and I are headed to Jamaica for vacation for a week! I'm really excited but a tiny part of me in the back of my head is very nervous for results this cycle as we're already in the 2ww. I should find out on the trip if we are pregnant or not...maybe...i'm scheduled to get my period on or about the 10th...we get back on the 11th. So I won't be temping or charting at all while we're gone so I think this month will just be a surprise either way. I know I'll be thinking about it a little but I'm going to try not to stress and just enjoy this vacation and maybe luck is in our favor this time. Pray for us/wish us luck, whatever it takes. I will check back in when we return and see how all of you ladies are doing and give you an update on me! :dust: to all!!!


----------



## kategirl

Fx, lil! :dust:



xxxjessxxx said:


> kate - tell him it's not a waste of money (my OH thought the same at first) tell him it's priceless just for the reassurance you get from them.
> I got a Sonoline B Doppler, so I could hear baby from early on. I got it second hand from ebay for 35.00 :) They're 70.00 brand new :) If your willing to wait 3 more weeks then just get an Angelsounds one, you can get them 20.00 new or cheaper second hand :thumbup: xx

I just ordered the Sonoline B off of Clinical Guard - with a 5% coupon and free shipping it was only $53.67 - I decided it was worth it. I'm having a really bad day which probably made me do it, lol. I'm just feeling really down, and this afternoon I'm having wicked pains on the sides of my abdomen - I think it's maybe stuff stretching a bit because I'm getting a bit of pudge already? Arg, I hope tomorrow is better! :wacko:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

GL Lilblossom!! xx

Have a lovely holiday Ttcbabay xx

Kate - wow that's great!! If I were you, I'd do alot of research before hand on youtube so when you get it you know what your looking for :) I tried at 9 weeks and nothing up until 10+5 :) xx


----------



## lomelly

kategirl, that sounds like a great deal! that's a great doppler you bought :) Jess is right, around 11 weeks is probably the earliest you could expect to hear it (unless you're one of the lucky ones)

lilblossom, got everything crossed for you! wouldn't that be something if you conceived this cycle :)

jess, 8 weeks, woohoo! do you have a place lined up yet or do you still have to look around? I'm excited to get the nursery started :) ... I hope miss enolah is behaving herself!

ttcbaby, you're going to Jamaica without me??? :haha: have a blast!!!


----------



## lomelly

congrats, sweetz!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!

sirbaby, I hope fertiliaid works for hubby, I had my hubby on zinc when we were TTC.. not sure if that helped but I like to think so.

missmummy, can they give you something to make your period come?? or maybe you could try a month of the pills to regulate your cycles? :hugs: hope your cycles straighten out soon!


----------



## Kmae

Yay Sweetz, just read the good news...Wow what timing huh?

MissMummy, I know this ttc journey is tough but it will be your turn one day! At your AF finally stopped and things are moving forward for you!

Sirbaby, life just doesn't make sense sometimes but you will be blessed with a baby someday- and hopefully very soon. I have also been trying for a while (18months) so I totally understand your frustration.:hugs:

Ttcbaby, have fun on your trip- oh how exciting! Good things happen on vacation! Update us when you get back!

Liliblossom, I have my fingers crossed for you!

AFM, in the boring part of the cycle and just waiting to ovulate. Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## kategirl

lomelly said:


> kategirl, that sounds like a great deal! that's a great doppler you bought :) Jess is right, around 11 weeks is probably the earliest you could expect to hear it (unless you're one of the lucky ones)

I don't think I'll get it here until I'm 11 weeks anyway, so I'm guessing that won't be too much of an issue!

I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow! :) I wish time would fly faster.... the last couple days I've been really down and I think it's partly that I don't really *feel* pregnant yet/anymore and it's bringing down my excitement a bit (and there's part of me that's still waiting for the bleeding to start...).


----------



## Kelly9

I finally triggered my egg collection is thursday which means I'm 15 days away from testing! So freaking close but so far away.


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly9 said:


> I finally triggered my egg collection is thursday which means I'm 15 days away from testing! So freaking close but so far away.

Yay!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - we're going to view places this week :D
Haha yeah she's behaving! Won't stop moving though! She was very active yesterday which means she'll probably be quieter today :) Hows your lil man being? xx


Kmae - Baby dust to YOU hunny, hope you get that god damn BFP soon girl!! xx

Kate - it's horrible isn't it? I keep thinking horrile things, but have faith hun :flow: xx

Kelly - GL hun, wish you all the best!! xx



To you TTC ladies... I want more BFP's!!! :dust: xx


----------



## kategirl

Kelly9 said:


> I finally triggered my egg collection is thursday which means I'm 15 days away from testing! So freaking close but so far away.

I hope this one is it! :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed for you Kelly xx


----------



## Islander

fx 4 u :)


----------



## Kmae

Kelly9 said:


> I finally triggered my egg collection is thursday which means I'm 15 days away from testing! So freaking close but so far away.

I hope time flies by for you! Got my fingers tightly crossed for you!


----------



## nesSAH

Sirbaby said:


> nesSAH do you have any tips and congratulations on your pregnancy :happydance:

Not much tips really. We got lucky on second cycle after MC. We just Bd'ed every other day after AF bleeding stopped. Also, trying to eat and stay healthy and taking prenatals, folic acid and zinc ) zinc is supposed to increase fertility... just took it once a week... very low dose.


Pray you get your bfp this July!!! Same goes for the rest of the ladies :dust:

*Kelly*: Awesome news... GL! Pray you get a sticky bfp this July!!!


----------



## kategirl

Our AC just died, and it's going to be 102 tomorrow. I hope I can stay cool and hydrated enough once I get home from work. :(


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh what a bummer! Hope you can get it fixed soon Kate :flow: xx


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks ladies :) got 14 eggs but won't know till tomorrow how many are mature and fertilized. I'm very sore at the Monent. T minus 14 days till testing.


----------



## Kmae

Kelly9 said:


> Thanks ladies :) got 14 eggs but won't know till tomorrow how many are mature and fertilized. I'm very sore at the Monent. T minus 14 days till testing.

:thumbup: woohoo! Can't wait to get your updates!


----------



## Kelly9

me either! I'll be a nervous wreck till they're back inside me then till I test then if it works till the baby/babies is/are born. Oh joy.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh Kelly, poor you. But GL!!!!
Let's hope you get your bfp this month with double the joy! :oneofeach: xx


----------



## lomelly

kelly, GL to you!!! :)

kmae, next round of clomid?? are you doing an IUI this time? 

jess, I love viewing places.. it's so much fun. hope you can find something you both like that's a good price. I think LO is trying to escape through my right side :haha: I keep feeling a pressure on the one side and I look down and you just see a huge bulge on right side of belly. I just poke him and say "No! stay in there!" ... he doesn't behave, he moves around the most when I'm trying to sleep! glad little Enolah is getting her exercise :)

kategirl, hope your AC gets fixed sooooon! I don't know where you are but I would be melted into a puddle without my AC right now because it's just so humid out.


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - Oh Im so sorry to hear your doing it on your own! Do you know how long that will be for? Hows OH coping?
> Hope you've got help from someone hun :flow:
> I bet it is crazy, I can't quite imagine it.
> Yes it's slowly getting closer - I'm so scared! I'll definitely be doing a birth story though - was even thinking about filming it but not sure :dohh: xxx
> 
> Sending hugs to you both sweety :hugs: x

Oh is still recovering at his moms, im doing everything on my own, which i dont mind but it is sooo tiring, i have to black eyes and greasy hair lol. :wacko:
i cant believe your nearly 27 weeks, im counting down for you!!! its crazy to think that when your little girl is here, ella will be 4 months old!!!

i wanted to film the birth, but looking back, considering it looked like i was possessed, i dont think it would of been a good idea lol. 

Iv read your looking for your own place?? so jealous!!! 
xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - ahh bless him!! My belly went all weird yesteday, went very tight and you could see and feel exactly where Enolah was, very creepy - have you had this? xx

Stephanie - bless you sweety, you should be proud of yourself :flow: Atleast your getting some good quality mother and daughter time :) How is Ella with feeding and stuff?
I know it's crazy isn't it! Goes so fast :dohh:
Yeah we are - got her cot today and buggy :happydance: FINALLY getting the bigger things lol! xxx


----------



## Sweetz33

Had 1st appointment today. So far so good!! 1st ultrasound the 25th!! YAY!!!! Funny thing...I seem to have conceived on or near my would of been due date....so that was pretty cool to hear. :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh that's lovely to know!! Roll on 25th :D :D xx


----------



## Sweetz33

YAY! lol DH is excited for his birthday this year....he was born July 25th! First thing on his birthday he gets to see the 1st ultrasound of the baby!!! Another awesome thing...well I think it is awesome...the due date is the day after my MIL's birthday! YAY! Sorry I am in such a good mood right now...I must stuff my face with some more potato chips to celebrate haha


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hahaha bless you!! All good hunny :D :D :D xx


----------



## samj732

Home from vacation, and god bless you ladies for keeping this thread somewhat quiet while I was gone :haha: I literally have 25 pages to read on my December babies thread, ugh.

Kelly, so stoked to hear things are moving along for you again! That definitely made my day.

Well, I came home and as I had asked OH had all his things moved out. He came over tonight to "talk" to me and got upset that I didn't give him any more answers then I had given his during the week (that he texted me all day every day, kept calling, called all my friends and family! while I was trying to enjoy my vacation) and then stormed out crying after I got sick of talking it to death. I have a headache.

More bad news -- my mom called today and said my grandpa has cancer and it's most likely terminal. We will know more after he meets with the oncologist next week. (I think it's the oncologist, the cancer doctor)


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh saam im ss! Yes you have the doctor name correct. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers! :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

lomelly said:


> kelly, GL to you!!! :)
> 
> kmae, next round of clomid?? are you doing an IUI this time?
> 
> jess, I love viewing places.. it's so much fun. hope you can find something you both like that's a good price. I think LO is trying to escape through my right side :haha: I keep feeling a pressure on the one side and I look down and you just see a huge bulge on right side of belly. I just poke him and say "No! stay in there!" ... he doesn't behave, he moves around the most when I'm trying to sleep! glad little Enolah is getting her exercise :)
> 
> kategirl, hope your AC gets fixed sooooon! I don't know where you are but I would be melted into a puddle without my AC right now because it's just so humid out.

Yep, I am on round #3. I'm expecting to ovulate within the next week. As long as I ovulate before we leave on vacation on Friday then we will have an IUI done. Wish me luck!

Sam, so sorry that so many stresses are entering your life right now. I really hope that your grandpas cancer is curable. Stay strong.:hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sam - So what is happening with you and your OH now?
SO sorry to hear about your grandad hunny, I truly am.. :flow: Keep strong hun xx


----------



## samj732

Thanks ladies :flower:

My ex-OH has moved out and is staying with his mom. He hasn't tried to contact me since storming out of my house last night. I am pretty sure I will not be getting back together with him period. He's acting really petty and childish. He took the lightbulbs out of the bathroom and let his friend piss all over my bathroom when he was moving out.

The news about my grandpa sucked, but he drank and smoked his entire life so what did we really expect? He's been sickly for years too. It's still hard to hear the news. I just hope he can go comfortably and they don't try to drag anything out with chemo, which will only make him sicker :(


----------



## Sirbaby

samj732 said:


> Home from vacation, and god bless you ladies for keeping this thread somewhat quiet while I was gone :haha: I literally have 25 pages to read on my December babies thread, ugh.
> 
> Kelly, so stoked to hear things are moving along for you again! That definitely made my day.
> 
> Well, I came home and as I had asked OH had all his things moved out. He came over tonight to "talk" to me and got upset that I didn't give him any more answers then I had given his during the week (that he texted me all day every day, kept calling, called all my friends and family! while I was trying to enjoy my vacation) and then stormed out crying after I got sick of talking it to death. I have a headache.
> 
> More bad news -- my mom called today and said my grandpa has cancer and it's most likely terminal. We will know more after he meets with the oncologist next week. (I think it's the oncologist, the cancer doctor)


So sorry to hear about your grandpa:hugs::hugs:, stay strong because in life the sun sets but then it rises again. I hope you are surrounded by good people to keep you positive.


----------



## Sirbaby

Kmae said:


> lomelly said:
> 
> 
> kelly, GL to you!!! :)
> 
> kmae, next round of clomid?? are you doing an IUI this time?
> 
> jess, I love viewing places.. it's so much fun. hope you can find something you both like that's a good price. I think LO is trying to escape through my right side :haha: I keep feeling a pressure on the one side and I look down and you just see a huge bulge on right side of belly. I just poke him and say "No! stay in there!" ... he doesn't behave, he moves around the most when I'm trying to sleep! glad little Enolah is getting her exercise :)
> 
> kategirl, hope your AC gets fixed sooooon! I don't know where you are but I would be melted into a puddle without my AC right now because it's just so humid out.
> 
> Yep, I am on round #3. I'm expecting to ovulate within the next week. As long as I ovulate before we leave on vacation on Friday then we will have an IUI done. Wish me luck!
> 
> Sam, so sorry that so many stresses are entering your life right now. I really hope that your grandpas cancer is curable. Stay strong.:hugs:Click to expand...

I will be praying for you! I hope this. Round is the round we need to get that :bfp: !!!


----------



## Sirbaby

At Jess cngrats on place looking, how exciting!!! 

Sweets can't wait to hear about hubbys fantastic birthday gift!!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sam - he let his friend fo what?!!!? how immature and disgusting!! He should be ashamed! Im so glad you had the strength to finally leave him hunny. Are your family helping you out? we're always here if you have your lonely moments too :flow: xx


----------



## samj732

Yeah Jess, I was less then impressed when I came home after a week of vacation to nasty yellow piss all over the place. I called him immediately and thanked him for making my decision an easy one. (This is when he told me neither him or his friend did it, and it must have been the neighbor kid. I doubt someone is going to come into my house just to piss all over the place!) My family (well my dad) is being really helpful. We had already decided to move into his house so that plan is still on for me, and my dad is going to help me move and set up the nursery and all those things. 

Thanks to you lovely ladies I am making it through ok so far :)


----------



## Sirbaby

To sam::::Guys do things at times that make you want to :headspin: kill them. But I am so happy that you are taking the mature route in this case. He's loosing a good women and has his self to blame. I been there b4 and to this day (years has pass) the a hole is so regretful. But it's to late. :blush::haha:


----------



## Sirbaby

So since the mc I have been testing out. At first the preg test was faint positive and each day disappearing. The last few days its been negative and I'm excited. Today I text on a ovulation stickit was ( I think) positive. What does a positive opk actually mean ladies. Do I hurry up and :sex: or did I miss it?


----------



## Sirbaby

What do it look like ladies. I really hope I can catch my rainbow baby.:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kmae

Sir baby, getting a positive opk means that you will be ovulating very soon. I say :sex: to be on the safe side. The worst thing that can happen is that you have a little fun with your DH!


----------



## Sirbaby

Thanks kmae. I'm a little upset cause hubby is going out to a game and I want to bd


----------



## Kmae

Sirbaby said:


> Thanks kmae. I'm a little upset cause hubby is going out to a game and I want to bd

Guess it will be a late night!:thumbup:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sam - how pathetic and low lifed he is!
Im so glad your dads being a star - you deserve it!! Eek exciting about the nursery - have you started planning on how you'd like it? xx

Sirbaby - get bd'ing girl!! F'xd and lots of dust that you catch that eggy!! :spermy: xx


----------



## lomelly

sam, wow, what a jerk!!! you are definitely doing the right thing going with your dad.. what a nice man he is!! 

sirbaby, get to :sex: !!! that's one positive OPK!

jess, how's the hunting for a place coming?


----------



## hope2bmum2b

Hi Ladies. im back! not that im sure you missed me but i missed you. 

have now gone past my should of been due date the 29th of june. i thought i was ok and didnt mention anything to dh over breakfast that day, he forgets which is ok. but then went to work and whilst changing nappies( i look after children for a living) i broke down and cried and cried for my baby! 
i even forgot to tell dh that i got offered an new job and promotion that day!!! but that did take my mind off things and hadnt cried about it for a long time. 
Now i feel better, july has brought lots of positive thoughts and a change of mind for me and im feeling good. i just hope it lasts. im on my last day or 2 of ov and though dh and me have both been fluey we;re making the most of it.....:sex:
And am looking forward to the 2ww for the first time. 
so i thought i should share this positivity with you all and hope to see our BFP/s as a result. your mind controls everything your body does..x:thumbup:


----------



## B&LsMom

Hope2b--sorry your due date has passed, but so very happy to hear you have started fresh this month and have a new outlook on things. Also congrats on the new job and promotion at work!!! :dust: to you and fingers crossed for a BFP at the end of the 2WW!!


----------



## samj732

Yeah, he was a real jerk about the whole thing. To top it off I got in my car yesterday for the first time in a week and he put a ton of miles on it, used up all the gas and messed something up as the check engine light is on now. GRR! But my dad is being pretty awesome about the whole thing. 

I think I want to do frogs in my nursery :blush: I love them, and since I don't want anything too girly or boy-ish this seems like it would work either way. Lots of pretty greens and blues. 

Hope2b -- good for you having a new perspective :thumbup: Hopefully you start feeling better soon so you can make the most of your BDing!


----------



## CherylC3

Hi was just checking in so u can update ur front page got my BFP on the 17th jun...xxx

Hope all u ladies get urs soon :dust:


----------



## Kmae

CherylC3 said:


> Hi was just checking in so u can update ur front page got my BFP on the 17th jun...xxx
> 
> Hope all u ladies get urs soon :dust:

Congrats Cheryl! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Kelly9

thanks ladies, I'm trying to lay low a bit as this is all stressful and my FIL is visiting so I've actually been busy. Transfer is tuesday at 5dpo. Still trying not to test till july 19th at 14dpo but am testing trigger out, still have a faint line but it's getting lighter, I suspect it'll be neg by 9 or 10dpo unless I get pregnant.


----------



## kategirl

Cheryl, congrats on the BFP! H&h 9 months! :)

Kelly, Fx crossed for you!

Sam, I'm sorry to hear about your grandpa. :hugs:

Anyone I missed, I hope things are going well and we have more BFPs soon!

AFM, I'm almost to 11 weeks and I'm getting a little bit of a bump! I spent the weekend on one of the Great Lakes with my extended family, which was lots of fun. I also found out my best friend from elementary school (we were practically like sisters for about 6 years) is pregnant with her second baby and due two days after I am!

We also found out this morning that my sister in law is five weeks pregnant, but she was spotting this morning and going to the ER. She has lots of health issues and they've been wanting to get pregnant for years now and it just hasn't happen until now. I'm feeling very mixed emotions; of course I want the baby to be fine, but I know she's going to have a very difficult pregnant if it is a sticky bean. I also know it's going to crush her if it doesn't stick, which would be awful as well. And I hate to admit this, but in all honesty.... there's also a part of me that's jealous because if it does stick then everyone will be focused on her and the miracle baby and her pregnancy and everyone will forget about me (especially since we live out of state from our family, and my SIL is there with them), and if she loses it then I won't be able to be happy or talk about my pregnancy with the family (we were already been keeping it a bit sedate as to not upset her since she really wants a baby)... And I feel horrible that I feel this way when it's about her and not about me! Gah!

Edit: We got am update that everything looks fine for my SIL and it turns out she's actually 7.5 weeks along, so just 3 weeks behind me. So I guess I can say goodbye to the idea of my OH's parents coming out to see the baby, and I'll need to figure out how to put the focus on her. My MIL already suggested a joint shower, and reminded us that we need to be really encouraging and helpful to my SIL. I'm really happy things look okay, but now I wish we hadn't gotten pregnant yet. I want to be able to enjoy my pregnancy and feel special, and the timing of our pregnancy just kind of gets in the way now.


----------



## hope2bmum2b

please try and just be grateful for both of your miracles.


----------



## kategirl

hope2bmum2b said:


> please try and just be grateful for both of your miracles.

Their baby is the miracle, not mine. I just need to figure out how I can make sure to help the spotlight be on her from out of state! :)


----------



## hope2bmum2b

every baby is a miracle especailly after a loss. x

id give anything to make it to 10 weeks +


----------



## kategirl

I know, I know I'm a horrible person for being jealous. I do hate myself for feeling that way. :( I'll shit up now, at least until I stop saying jackass things....


----------



## Sweetz33

Sorry all been kinda in and out. Congrats for the BFPs! 

Kate...your baby is a miricale! Every baby born is a miricale...doesn't matter who is having it :)

AFM...My grandmom passed away on the 7th. She lived a long life and passed in her sleep. She had complications with lung cancer. Spoke with doc and she doesn't want me traveling period. Did speak with my uncle who is saying something only behalf. I'm also going to email him the pictures I have of my daughter with her great grand mom as I am the only one who has them. Told my daughter and she started crying on the phone. She wants me to send her pictures as well. She was the only great grandchild my grandma met. 

Nausea tapering off a bit (TG). I'm able to eat normally...well more then normal, but I'm eating. Sore sore boobs. Gassy as all heck. Extra CM. I'm getting bloated a bit...but that could be from all the potato chips lol. Super exhausted. I feel pretty dang good though. All and all this is a good pregnancy so far. 

Oh and I have a new love. Wendy's asiago ranch chicken sandwich...minus the ranch dressing lol omg....yummmmmmm! Lol


----------



## samj732

Kate, it's ok to have any good/bad/jealous/whatever feelings that you have. It doesn't help that you are hormonal, and you've had quite a journey yourself. I understand where you are coming from. :flower:

I honestly think it's kind of rude of your OH's family to make you feel like your pregnancy isn't as important as hers (just what it sounds like to me), which is I think what your feeling too. Any baby is amazing and everyone should be celebrating both pregnancies!


----------



## kategirl

Got my Sonoline B today and played with it for about 45 min, but couldn't find a heartbeat like you hear on the YouTube demos I've watched. Hoping I can try again with a better result in a few days, and hope the bean is still going strong even if I can't hear him. :(


----------



## lomelly

sweetz, so sorry for your loss :hugs: I am glad it was peaceful.

sam, wow this guy is a bigger twat than I thought! the nerve of using up all your gas and messing up your car, is he going to pony up some money if something needs fixing?? btw, frogs are so cute!!!

hope2bmum, I do hope your TWW goes quickly and that you get that BFP shortly after your DD. it's good that you got a promotion at work on that day though :hugs:

kelly, your transfer is tomorrow? how long does the trigger shot stay in your system for? FX'd for you!!!

kate, I know what you mean, it's hard not to get mixed emotions when you have to share your special time with someone else. it doesn't make you any less happy for them, but the hormones just amplify things... my friend got pregnant (accidentally) about 7 weeks after me.. by my ex-bf... it also must be very hard as you live out of state :(


----------



## Sweetz33

samj732 said:


> I think I want to do frogs in my nursery :blush: I love them, and since I don't want anything too girly or boy-ish this seems like it would work either way. Lots of pretty greens and blues.

I am doing frogs in my nursery!! Yay!! I love frogs! They are my favorite animal. In fact i have a frog tat on the top of my left foot hehe. I also love the animal's symbolic meaning.

https://www.whats-your-sign.com/animal-symbolism-frog.html

Seems perfect! Also the days preceding my bfp there was an abundance of frogs around my front door, and the night I tested a cute little tree frog tried going in my house and wouldn't get off my hand when I tried to release it. Ever since then there has always been a frog outside my front or back door w/o fail.

I also see a bunch of bunnies too...they are sooooo cute! I guess it is the woods around me.


----------



## Kelly9

Transfer is tomorrow, I poas this morning and the line was faint but there, I think maybe by thursday it'll be neg then I won't test till the 19th.


----------



## B&LsMom

Good Luck tomorrow Kelly!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay Kelly! Lotsa :dust:!!!


----------



## samj732

GL tomorrow kelly! I have my fingers crossed for you :)

lomelly, yeah I told him if the car has to be fixed I'm sending him the bill! He showed up at my work tonight (!!!!) and asked for the keys so he could look at it. He unhooked the battery cables so the light reset, but if it comes back on I'm going to throw a fit.

Sweetz, I've always loved frogs :blush: I swerve when I'm driving so I don't hit them. Maybe when I get my next tattoo, which will be for bubs, I can incorporate a frog somehow. 

I had an awful day at work with my co-worker telling me I was lying about how far along I am because I'm not showing or gaining enough weight. This coming from a woman who gained 80 pounds during her pregnancy and has bragged to me about eating whatever she wanted whenever she wanted. Well sorry, I don't want to gain 80 pounds as my back would kill me and I'd never lose it all. Jeez, she was such a bitch :(


----------



## Sweetz33

Some people are idiots...with my 1st I didn't start showing until 7 months...and she was a healthy (and big) 9lb 10oz baby.


----------



## kategirl

Fx, Kelly!

Sam, I'm sorry you have to deal with people like that!


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lomelly - ahh bless him!! My belly went all weird yesteday, went very tight and you could see and feel exactly where Enolah was, very creepy - have you had this? xx
> 
> Stephanie - bless you sweety, you should be proud of yourself :flow: Atleast your getting some good quality mother and daughter time :) How is Ella with feeding and stuff?
> I know it's crazy isn't it! Goes so fast :dohh:
> Yeah we are - got her cot today and buggy :happydance: FINALLY getting the bigger things lol! xxx

yea, having plenty of mother daughter time :) though tomorrow night, oh is having ella for the night at his house and i think it will kill me, he only lives round the corner but thats not the point, i know its important that he has her but ill miss her so much, i just cant wait for me and oh to move into our home!!!
Ella is bottle feeding, i tried breast at birth but she wouldn't latch on and the midwives was terrible with me and didnt help me with her, she was that hungry and screaming that i sent oh to get formula straight away. She takes it perfectly. 3 and half ounces every 3 hours :)
aw you got you cot and buggy??? which buggy did you go for???
its exciting when you get the big things isnt it? 
I took ella out for the first time last week in her buggy, i was proud lol :cloud9: xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - yeah it's going good, still not getting anywhere with it though :dohh:
Hows moving going?? xx

Hope2b - Im glad you've come back to join us again hun, of course we missed you :hugs:
Sorry to hear your due date was hard, crying is good though! yaaaay for the promotion!! f'xd you get your bfp this cycle hun :dust: xx

Blakesmom - hope your doing good sweety!! Can't believe your 20 weeks tomorrow!! xx

Sam - Im so glad your not with that jerk anymore hunny.. onwards and upwards for you and your LO one!!
ahhh that's sound such a lovely idea!! :D Are frogs your favourite animals? Mines monkeys :blush: 
Can't believe that woman! I haven't put on any weight either. And it's normal not to even be showing at 17 weeks xx

Cheryl - yaaaaay for your bfp!! woohoo! :D :D H&H 9 months! xx

Kelly - my fingers are crossed soo tightly for you this month hunny xx

Kate - your emotions are fine to feel hunny, its good to hear SIL's baby is fine.. your family won't suddenly forget or replace her's with yours though hunny, and Im sure they would come visit you stil :flow: And with the doppler dont worry!! I only found baby at 10+5, was in a completely different place to where I thought she'd be. And then I didn't find her again around 11+5 panicked the hell out of me! But there's so much they can move around so yeah - don't worry! Post a pic of your bump too ;) Also with the doppler, at first it helped using headphones, much more clearer as you may hear baby before doppler picks it up xx

Sweetz - sorry to hear about your grandmother hunny :flower: Hope your family keep strong.
Good to hear you can eat more now! haha and that you have a craving ;) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - that's adorable!! Sorry to hear breast feeding didn't work hunny, but atleast she's good with feeding!! That'll be so hard to have her elsewhere.. I couldn't do it :nope: Can't you go there too??
Second hand one for 15.00, got Britax travel system :) In very good condition though :) xx


----------



## lomelly

jess, I forgot to mention, yes I have had that weird tight sensation! sometimes when I sit down after work my stomach tenses right up and I can literally feel an elbow or something moving along my side... kind of a weird sensation to get used to!

sam, I hope that he did fix the problem, but yes he should definitely pay for the bill! and your co-worker... what a bitch!!! doesn't she know every person is different?? she probably showed earlier because of the 80 lbs (no offense). at 17 weeks I was still pretty small and fitting into my normal clothes. it depends on how tight your ab muscles were before... but just ignore that person, she obviously has no clue what she's on about.


----------



## lomelly

btw, we are all moved in! babys room is next to set up, and of course DH has lost all enthusiasm for moving and putting together the crib :shrug:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - yeah it's freaky isn't it! The other day I could feel where her bum was, legs and feet :shock:
Yaaay for being all moved in :happydance: Ahh poor your DH lol, lets hope by next week he's restored his enthusiasm! Remember to do before and after pics!! :D xx


----------



## kristina1291

my would have been due date is dec/25th :( hoping for a bfp soon.its been 2 months so far...had a natural m/c at 6 weeks. the odd thing is i had this feeling deep inside that something was wrong...when i was 16 weeks with my daughter i started bleeding really bad.had to be rushed in.with her i just had this feeling that she was still there! i begged the dr to do an ultrasound cus he said i was miscarrying. luckly i was right.she just turned two...but when i started spotting a week b4 i m/c i just knew in my heart that something was wrong...am i the only one?


----------



## kategirl

kristina, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: I hope you get your BFP very soon!

From the start of my pregnancy I lost, I noticed that I kept saying "if things go well..." and things like that, and I was a bit hesitant to really think it would stick, but I chalked it up to first pregnancy nerves and trying not to get my hopes up. This pregnancy I haven't felt that way nearly as much, except all of a sudden the last couple days I've felt like I'm just waiting to start bleeding, like something is going wrong. At this point I'm not sure if it's a real feeling or just nerves, but I hope it turns out to be just nerves. Do I guess I kind of have the same feelings you did, I don't think you're the only one.


----------



## kategirl

I found put that even though they thought my SIL was fine, she did lose the baby today. I'm so sorry for her and my BIL, and I'm just hoping they can conceive again. I had started getting excited about my baby having a cousin the same age, and I know they would have been so happy to have a baby. I'm going to try my best to downplay my pregnancy, especially because I know it upsets my SIL (I knew she'd be jealous because she was when with my other SIL's two pregnancies, and yesterday she texted me to apologize for being a b* to me behind my back because she was jealous, though I didn't know about it until then and told her it was fine and that she shouldn't feel bad about it). I really hope that me being pregnant still (if this one does stick; I'm having major doubts right now) doesn't upset her too much; I hate to cause her that pain. :(


----------



## samj732

I guess I've just had a crappy week eh? Haha god! But that co-worker was really the cherry on top; can't believe she said I was lying because I haven't gained weight. Jeez, sorry... it's not for lack of trying!

Lomelly, get on his butt and get that crib put together! Haha, I'm so excited to do those things. It seems to weird that I'm 18 weeks, yet I feel like I've been pregnant forever :wacko:

Sorry about your loss Kristina :hugs: I kind of knew something was wrong with my angel -- I had a lot of spotting and I felt so crappy all over. Then one day the spotting didn't stop and my levels dropped off. This pregnancy was completely different -- I felt better then the last time (this time it was the nausea that was terrible) and I didn't have any spotting besides a pin prick amount one night at 7 weeks.

Kate, sorry to hear about your SIL :flower: I understand she's upset, but I don't think talking crap about you behind your back is really the answer. I'm glad she apologized for that.


----------



## kristina1291

yeah i started having brown spotting for a whole week before the m/c.i just knew somethings wasnt right.n i had some cramping too all the time


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Welcome Kristina, sorry for your loss hunny - I hope you get your BFP soon :hugs: xx

Kate - sorry to hear they lost their baby :flow: xx


----------



## Kelly9

I"m pupo with 1 perfect blast, 9 days till testing.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yay for being pupo hunny ;) GL! :D xx


----------



## samj732

Kelly9 said:


> I"m pupo with 1 perfect blast, 9 days till testing.

:happydance:


----------



## kristina1291

cd 8 i believe.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kristina - Do you know when your expecting to ovulate? xx


----------



## kategirl

Sam, I think I'm having one of those weeks as well (not as bad as your week, but kind of bad...). I just found out my cousin's two kids (who we spent all weekend with) have lice, so now my husband and I need to do lice checks for the next two weeks, and if we find any on me I'm going to have to use the PMS home remedies since my OB confirmed I can't use any OTC lice solutions. I'm sitting here at work itching just thinking about it!

On the up side, I'ge made it to 11 weeks! For some reason one of my tickets won't show and the other says 10-6 still, but I am at 11! :)


----------



## samj732

Yep, it seems that everything goes just tripping along and then one bad thing happens, then another, and another... Hope you and your hubby are free of lice! I've never had em so I don't know what it's like.

Tickers sometimes are annoying and take a while to update, I see they both show 11 weeks now :thumbup: 

I'm going to start cleaning at my dad's house today and hopefully start moving things in this weekend. He seems to think it's not "safe" for me to stay in my house alone, even though I know every one of my neighbors, it's a tiny town (pop. 800) and I lock the doors. He's being such a worrier :wacko:


----------



## kategirl

I've never had lice either... I'm hoping we can hold off on that experience for the moment!

I still don't see my ticker update, and the second one is still missing for me... I want to see what fruit/veggie the baby is the size if this week, lol!

I hope the move into your dad's goes well!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Bless - your a lime hunny, seems to be working fine for us!! I know they work on time zones so _maybe_ that has something to do with it :shrug: xx


----------



## Sweetz33

Kate I'm sorry for their loss. And hey look at you!! You're a LIME!!! :) 

Kelly!!! YAY!!! WOOHOO!!!! :dust:

AFM...MS almost gone. Only get it early am/late pm and is fixed by eating. Go in for 1st u/s in 2 weeks. I have gained 3lbs in the first month and have actually been eating less bc of the ms. Not sure if that is normal or not.


----------



## kategirl

Kelly, I can't wait for you to test. I have Fx, toes crossed, everything crossed for you!

I want to see more BFPs! :dust:

I think I'm starting to get a little depressed about being pregnant, but I have no idea why! I hate hormones. :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks for the thoughts ladies, we ended up with 3 to freeze 1 at day 5 and 2 at day 6. Just hoping this one we had transferred brings me my rainbow.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

sweetz - good to hear MS is easing up abit :thumbup: xx

Kate - it's normal for your emotions to be up and down. Im always happy when I think about my daughter, but in general Im pretty much down most of the time, but that could be more to do with OH. Keep shining hunny! Talk to your midwife if you feel it's more serious :flower: xx

Kelly - f'xd so tightly for you!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## B&LsMom

less than 24 hours until we know if we are team pink or team blue!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Wooohooooo go team blue! Hehe


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Blakesmom - how exciting!!! Cannot wait to find out :D :D xx


----------



## Islander

exciting blakesmom!!!good luck!


----------



## kategirl

Blakesmom, can't wait to find out which it is! That's so exciting! :)

I keep getting worried lately because I don't really have many symptoms. I'm not starving all the time like I was, I haven't been as nauseous (though that might be because I'm getting farther plus still taking my mess for now), I've been a little tired but not like everyone talks about when they're pregnant, my boobs have never been sore, no constipation, etc. My stomach's gotten a bit larger, but that's all. I know some women don't get many symptoms, but I almost kind of wish I had more to know my baby is healthy and growing!


----------



## samj732

blakesmom, so exciting! I should be finding out in the next couple weeks too, depending on when my OB schedules the ultrasound! The wait is killing me :blush:

Kate, it just sounds like you are going to have a very uneventful pregnancy :) Your MC rate at this point is really really low, something like 1-3%. Try to enjoy it hun!

My boobs have started getting some sharper pains in them, I wonder if it's something to do with my milk ducts?


----------



## samj732

My grandpa/family just got done seeing the oncologist and he has 4-6 months to live, maybe up to 12 if they do chemo. He has an MRI next week to see if it's spread to the brain and they will decide from there.


----------



## kategirl

I'm so sorry, Sam. :hugs:


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - that's adorable!! Sorry to hear breast feeding didn't work hunny, but atleast she's good with feeding!! That'll be so hard to have her elsewhere.. I couldn't do it :nope: Can't you go there too??
> Second hand one for 15.00, got Britax travel system :) In very good condition though :) xx

i coundnt go because oh wanted some alone time with her but in all it wasn't that bad i knew she was with her daddy and i knew she was safe, my oh's mothers house is only round the corner from my house so if anything had happened i would of been there in a flash. He kept sending me updates every half hour as well bless so i knew she was happy. Oh wants her again for the night on Saturday so this time im not nervous about, i know its important for her to have daddy/daughter time :) 
My pram is britax, i have the b smart 3, its fantastic, i love britax!!!:) xxx


----------



## Kelly9

sorry sam :hugs:

blakesmom yay! What is it?


----------



## B&LsMom

We're team Blue again!! :blue: Got AMAZING pics. The machine was only 1 month old had had 4-D imaging---soo cool. I will upload some images tomorrow!! Kelly would you be offended if Skyler is in my top names list???


----------



## Kelly9

OMG NO!!!!! Do it! It's a wonderful name :) I'd be honoured. Before I read your post I said boy out loud lol. Skyler goes well with Corban.


----------



## lomelly

welcome to team :blue: blakesmom!

so sorry for this news, Sam... :hugs:

kelly, congrats on being PUPO :) hoping like hell you are!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kate - I've been quite lucky with not much symptoms, its a good thing! xx

Sorry to hear that Sam :flow: xx

Stephanie - ahh that's sweet! It must be hard though! Haha yay go britax hey! ;)
Got 4d scan next thursday :happydance: cannot wait! xxx

Blakesmom - yaaay for team blue!!! LO is going to have a lil brother :D :D CANNOT wait to see pics :) xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

So our Jamaica trip was amazing and very relaxing...just what I needed...but as you can tell from my chart I didn't get my happy present I was hoping for while there. :cry: Started early again and on my vacation which sucked and I had my meltdown right on cue but I gathered myself together and hubby was wonderful as usual and got me through it and after a few was fine the rest of the trip. So I guess it's on to the next cycle...#6 now I believe? We'll get there! Got my blood results back and my pap was normal which is great and all my levels were good but my progesterone was low so starting CD#16 which is the 21st, I will be on prometrium for 12 days to help with that. She also started me on baby aspirin so that will be on my chart daily as well. So fingers crossed for us ladies and to all of you - :dust:

I will go through the posts I've missed while gone to catch up on all of you. I hope everyone is well and I've missed ya's. Hoping to see some BFP's happened while I was gone!


----------



## Kelly9

ttcbaby glad you had a good vacation, I hope the progesterone and baby aspirin helps! I am on both of those plus esterase but thats typical IVF protocol. They really believe the aspirin helps with implantation.


----------



## B&LsMom

Here are a few of the pics from yesterdays scan!!
 



Attached Files:







BABY_3.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4









BABY_14.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 5









BABY_11.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kelly9

Thats for sure a boy!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ttcbaby - glad you had an amazing holiday :D Sorry to hear about the downfall but bring on cycle no6 with lots of baby dust for you!! xx


Blakesmom - Ohhh my days they are aaaaaaaamazing pics!! JEALOUS lol, never seen a 3D quite so clear! He looks a cutie! xx


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly right?!?--she didn't even have to say--it was clear as day!! 

Jess it's actually 4-D--I'll post the 3-D and 4-D so you can see the difference--it's crazy!! It was also nice they were able to put the images on a DVD we brought with us so I could just upload them rather than taking a pic with my camera and uploading...
 



Attached Files:







BABY_13.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2









BABY_14.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2









BABY_15.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 1









BABY_16.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Truly amazing!!!!!
Are all 4D like that?? As I've booked a 4D scan xx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Kate - I've been quite lucky with not much symptoms, its a good thing! xx
> 
> Sorry to hear that Sam :flow: xx
> 
> Stephanie - ahh that's sweet! It must be hard though! Haha yay go britax hey! ;)
> Got 4d scan next thursday :happydance: cannot wait! xxx
> 
> Blakesmom - yaaay for team blue!!! LO is going to have a lil brother :D :D CANNOT wait to see pics :) xx

Good luck with the 4d scan, i cant wait to see the pics!!!!!!!! im off on a massive walk tomorrow with my britax, i feel like a whale, i need to get the pounds shifting lol xxx


----------



## stephanie1990

Blakesmom -- Congrats on being team blue :flower: 

TRULY AMAZING PICS BTW!!!!!!!!!!!!! XXX


----------



## B&LsMom

xxxjessxxx said:


> Truly amazing!!!!!
> Are all 4D like that?? As I've booked a 4D scan xx

I'm not sure--I thought with Blake they told me it was 4-D rather than 3-D but that was almost 4 years ago. The machine they used they had only had for 1 month so it was a new technology for my hospital. Can't wait to see your 4-D ones to compare!! Little man is only the weight of a soda can right now (12 oz) so seeing some chubbier cheeks on Enolah will be precious!!


----------



## samj732

Great pics blakesmom, and congrats on team blue again!

Well, we moved all my stuff out of my house and into my dad's, cleaned my house and moved all the landlady's stuff back in in about 18 hours. I'm exhausted. It's been a very long two days. Plus I somehow managed to lose my scan pic from 12 weeks and I'm so freaking upset about it it's ridiculous!


----------



## Sweetz33

Amazing pics!!! Can't wait until I get mine!!! (in like 5 months lol)


----------



## Kelly9

4d I think does the 3d imaging but in real time so you see the baby in 3d but the 4th dimension is the baby moving if that makes sense? So you're seeing the baby moving in 3d on the scan as its moving inside the womb :)


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on team blue blakesmom the pics a re amazing xx

Less than 36 hours till I know my fate x so bloody scared x really hoping it's good news but can't help expect the worst :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

Mrskg I am hoping for good news for you! I think of you every now and then. Please let us know so we can celebrate with you!


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you Kelly x I have been silently stalking been suffering from bad hyperemesis but managed to get tablets that seem to be working so hopefully I'll have the strength to get back on here x I will update on Monday as soon as I can xxxx

Got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Surely thats got to be a good sign!


----------



## Mrskg

Most people would think so but I had bad ms with my first loss for 6 weeks after baby stopped growing so unfortunately not much reassurance for me :wacko: the docs have mentioned twins a few times :saywhat:


----------



## 0xSamantha

I had awful morning sickness when I was pregnant with my twins. How exciting for you!!! :)


----------



## Mrskg

I'm not sure if I liked your post or not Samantha :rofl: think I will have heart failure if there's 2 x I had a dream/ nightmare the other day that I was having triplets lol I woke up sweating an crying then thought well least if it twins I can console myself it's not triplets :haha: I know twins are a miracle and a blessing but it would change everything for us omg now I have something else to worry about till Monday x given the choice though I'd take twins any day over more bad news xxx


----------



## 0xSamantha

Hahaha The news of twins is definitely a shock but yes a blessing for sure! If it is twins, you just get used to the idea of their being two beans in their instead of one :) When we try again (we lost our little gummy bears at 19 weeks from twin-to-twin) I think if in the first ultrasound there`s only one gummy instead of two I`ll question where the other one is! Dont worry, it doesnt do you or your little bean/s any good!! Monday will come soon enough and I`m sure there will only be good news :) Good luck!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok that kinda freaks me a bit bc this time around the MS is awful. I have already gained 2-3lbs despite the MS and the bloating is insane. 3 people I know as well as myself have had dreams it is twins.  My DH jokes about it being twins...I smacked him lol


----------



## 0xSamantha

lol Life can surprised you sometimes that`s for sure! We joked about it being twins for the same reasons (awful morning sickness, I was bloated beyond belief, early early positive test) and could not believe it when the nurse was like "do you see what I see"....I`m in nursing school so she expected me to read my 8 week ultrasound yeah right..does my baby have two heads is all I was thinking!!!! :) So you never know!


----------



## Sweetz33

I tested 5 days before my missed period and it showed 2 VERY dark lines immediately. My moods are all over the place, someone already asked me how far along I was and when I said only 5 weeks they looked at me like I had 5 heads. My own sister when I sent her a picture said "Well Hello There!". My temp is also fluctuating all over the place which never happened with my other pregnancies. With the surrogate I had a constant temp the whole time, but that was a difficult pregnancy and I was very stressed throughout the whole time. Never got morning sickness, I just got car sick once. I feel very off...this is a very different pregnancy.


----------



## 0xSamantha

Your first ultrasound will be extra exciting then cause you might be, but who knows every pregnancy is different! You`ll definitely have to let us know the outcome!!! :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh I will let yall know! My 1st u/s is the 25th...which coincidentally is my DH birthday :)


----------



## kategirl

Mrskg, I hope Monday's appointment brings good news!

Sweetz, I hope your scan looks good, twins or not!

AFM, I think I might have found the heartbeat tonight! I'm still not sure it was it, but it sounded like what I've hears on YouTube and it was in the 135-145 bpm range. I'm hoping it's a good sign that my little bean is growing away in there!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - yes Im so excited! Except _hopefully_ this is the one scan she'll actually co-operate in!!!
Bless enjoy hunny :) How are you healing etc? xxx

Blakesmom - Your lucky, it's very amazing pics!! Yes Enolah will have very chubby cheeks if it's anything to how I was born lol :dohh: xx

Sam - yay for moving out well done! Now sit and relax! Sorry to hear about your scan pic, Im sure it's being kept safe somewhere :flow: xx

Kelly - ohhhh :dohh: thanks hun, how are you feeling anyway? xx

Mrskg - Hello sweety! You have a right to be nervous but f'xd all is well this time :hugs: It would be lovely if you had twins hunny - double blessing!! xx

Samantha - sorry for the loss of your twins, hope you can try again soon!! xx


----------



## lomelly

mrskg, twins would definitely be a blessing, I'm hoping for twins for you :hugs: or one healthy baby!

kategirl, sounds like you found baby! it sounds like a train or a horse.. very distinctive.

sam, glad you're all moved. hopefully being in a new place with your lovely father brings some comfort to you even though OH is being a twat still...

jess, can't wait for your scan! it looks so cool, you can see their little nose and everything!


----------



## Kelly9

OxSamantha, I'm sorry you lost your little girls :hugs: I lost my little girl at 18 weeks and oddly enough I was seeing a tttts specialist (though not for that condition) one of the best out there, only Hannah didn't survive her surgery. 

But on a happier note.....

Ladies I am very happy to say that I got my true :bfp: this morning, as I suspected my trigger never left but now my test lines are dark enough from the squinters I was getting to feel comfortable saying it. I got my first true (just didn't believe it) positive on friday the 13th, the 6 months anniversary of the loss of our daughter, maybe Hannah was looking out for me after all. :cry:


----------



## samj732

It is nice to be moved out. Not to mention my dad said if FOB comes around when he's not home I'm allowed to call the cops :rofl:



Kelly9 said:


> Ladies I am very happy to say that I got my true :bfp: this morning, as I suspected my trigger never left but now my test lines are dark enough from the squinters I was getting to feel comfortable saying it. I got my first true (just didn't believe it) positive on friday the 13th, the 6 months anniversary of the loss of our daughter, maybe Hannah was looking out for me after all. :cry:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I am so happy for you!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## B&LsMom

KELLY CONGRATS---How long will it take to know if it's one or more for you???


----------



## lomelly

Oh my god!!! Yay!!!! :happydance: congratulations Kelly!!!! Wishing you an amazing 9 months!!


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, Kelly!!! :happydance:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Wooohhooooo Kelly :) H&H 9 months hunny! Now to see how many there are ;) xx


----------



## Kelly9

Theres only one! We only had 1 embryo put back so unless it splits identically we already know :)


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm so happy for you Kelly!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats Kelly :cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

MrsKg I hope your scan goes perfectly tomorrow! Can't wait to hear


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kelly - oohhh right :dohh: Ahh im so excited for you hunny!!! :D xx

Mrskg - can't wait for an update :) xx


----------



## Kmae

Congrats Kelly, I had a strong feeling it would work for you!

Mrskg, I hope the ultrasound is awesome!


----------



## Mrskg

Scan was perfect:cloud9: measuring 8+3. Xxxxxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay :happydance: Such amazing news!!! Will you be having your 12 week scan next? Did you get a pic? :D xx


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks jess still sinking in for me I think x I've got number to book myself in so will do that tomorrow an get app for 12 week scan x my epu don't give pics :cry: xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh what a bummer!! Ahh well, atleast you can remember it Im sure!! Eeek im so happy for your Mrskg :) It's made my day :cloud9: xx


----------



## samj732

Whoop whoop, congrats to you mrskg! So thankful everything went perfectly :)

I'm off to the OB this afternoon, can't wait for her to hear how ridiculously loud bub's HB is now! And I think I'll get my scan date at this appt too, aaahhh so excited :happydance:


----------



## kategirl

Mrskg, I'm so excited for you!!! Such wonderful news!!!

AFM, I'm really worrying about the baby, especially since I still don't think I've found the heartbeat with my doppler. I just can't wait until next Thursday for my appt to hear the heartbeat and know things are okay. I had been feeling positive, but now I just *feel* like something's wrong. I also almost passed out yesterday (almost flat on my face on the pavement), which was scary but my OB said it's not an issue unlesa it keeps happening. I'm also jealous of my friend who's 14 weeks; she got to see her bean moving on ultrasound at her last appt, plus she's feeling the baby now. Lucky!


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks Sam x are you finding out flavour :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks Kate x sorry your having wobbles x one of my buddies on here never heard hb till 13+ weeks an all is fine I hope that's the case for you x are you due another scan? I'd say passing out is a good sign I had that with 2 of my daughters x try to make sure your blood sugar is ok an not to stand up to quick xxx


----------



## kategirl

Can't wait to hear how things go, sam!


----------



## samj732

I agree with Mrskg, almost passing out is a good sign :haha: I get dizzy and light headed all the time party due to lower blood pressure!

I definitely am finding out the flavor :blush: Hopefully she will book it soon, the suspense is killing me! Other then that I'm pretty sure my appt will be booooring -- weight, BP, bub's HB, and fundal height then bloodwork and I'll be outta there.


----------



## kategirl

Mrskg said:


> Thanks Kate x sorry your having wobbles x one of my buddies on here never heard hb till 13+ weeks an all is fine I hope that's the case for you x are you due another scan? I'd say passing out is a good sign I had that with 2 of my daughters x try to make sure your blood sugar is ok an not to stand up to quick xxx

Unfortunately my OB only does a scan at 8 weeks (mine was almost 9 weeks) and 20 weeks (I'll probably actually be 22 weeks due to when my appts land) unless something is wrong and they need to check. A bit of a bummer since we'll only get one shot to find put gender, and I won't be able to really know if the baby is doing well and moving around until I can feel it.

I've always had issues with both low blood sugar and low blood pressure so I kind of expected issues with passing out, my only main concerns is that my mom has heart a severe heart issue that it very familial in my family (at least my grandpa and great grandpa both dropped dead of it, we think my great aunt did, and my mom almost did before she had an ICD implanted when I was in high school), and the first indication she had was that she fainted a TON when she was pregnant due toy the extra strain on her heart from the baby. I get an echo every 5 years to check if I show signs yet, but I'll have to get some additional testing done if I keeping passing out.


----------



## Mrskg

Aw that's not so good Kate x least you can get extra tests x that rubbish about scan too I thought everywhere done 12 week scans :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

mrsKg so happy for you!!!!!!!! I was really rooting for ya. 

Where we're moving they don't do a 12 week scan just an 18 weeks one but thats cause they have to fly the people out to yellowknife for them. I should be here for my dating scan and 12 week one though I doubt we'll be selling our house anytime soon.


----------



## lomelly

so pleased your scan went well mrskg :hugs: I'm so happy for all the good news!!

kate, sometimes doppler can take till over 12 weeks. on sonoline b package it says that it's not meant for anything before 12 weeks because baby can still be hiding behind pelvic bone. I'm sure all is well!

kmae, that's a very nice dip you had before O! when are you going to test??


----------



## Kelly9

I have a sonotrack doppler with a 3mgh wand and picked up the HB at 8 weeks and some odd days both times but I am also super tiny in my waste and usually sit there for ages trying to find it. Lots of dopplers do not pick stuff up that early and since your scan was at 9 weeks and all was fine I'd say your chances of anything being wrong are very slim.


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats Mrskg!!!


----------



## samj732

It took me a long time to find bubs when I first got my doppler. I used it about 3 times for half hour each before I finally found it. I really had to PUSH and I pointed the wand down into my pelvic bone. I usually tried to eat something beforehand too so my tummy wasn't gurgling the whole time :blush:

Saw my OB today, and everything is fantastic :happydance: she scheduled my scan for next Monday, which happens to be my birthday! Now hopefully bubs cooperates so we can get that all important potty shot.


----------



## kategirl

So exciting, Sam! I hope he/she cooperates. Will you get another try later if you can't aee gender on this one?


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - yes Im so excited! Except _hopefully_ this is the one scan she'll actually co-operate in!!!
> Bless enjoy hunny :) How are you healing etc? xxx
> 
> Blakesmom - Your lucky, it's very amazing pics!! Yes Enolah will have very chubby cheeks if it's anything to how I was born lol :dohh: xx
> 
> Sam - yay for moving out well done! Now sit and relax! Sorry to hear about your scan pic, Im sure it's being kept safe somewhere :flow: xx
> 
> Kelly - ohhhh :dohh: thanks hun, how are you feeling anyway? xx
> 
> Mrskg - Hello sweety! You have a right to be nervous but f'xd all is well this time :hugs: It would be lovely if you had twins hunny - double blessing!! xx
> 
> Samantha - sorry for the loss of your twins, hope you can try again soon!! xx

XXXJESSXXX - Aw bless, when are you having the scan? im healing ok i suppose, i think its because i had to be cut its taking forever, not really as sore as much but you defo know down there is different lol :wacko: still bleeding which sucks but considering iv been period free for 9 months i shouldn't be complaining. I still cant believe your nearly 30 weeks???

Are you worried about the birth etc?? xxx

Kelly9 - CONGRATS!!!
mrskg - CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Kmae

Woohoo MrsKg!!! I am so so happy for you!

Lomelly, I might test around July 24 but also might just hold out past that to see if AF comes. I am in Denmark right now and am spending time with my DH's dad side of the family. I'll be in England around the 24th visiting his moms side so I am extremely preoccupied during my TWW (thank god). So I think it will be easier to hold out.

Sam, I hope you will be able to find out the gender- can't wait to find out!


----------



## samj732

Nope, this scan will be my only shot at finding out unless I schedule a private one.


----------



## kategirl

I'm 12 weeks, woo! My bean is a plum now! :happydance:

I'm still not saying I'm second trimester yet since a lot of places say it's 14 weeks, but I'm still so happy!


----------



## samj732

Happy 12 weeks Kate! I scooted over to second tri when I was 13 weeks... first tri scared me too much.


----------



## nesSAH

Woohoo!!* Kelly*: Congrats! H&H 9 months!!! :dance:

Happy 12 weeks *Kate*!!


----------



## Kelly9

Second tri is 13 weeks and 3 days if you divide 40 weeks by three thats what you get I usually headed over there around 13 weeks though I haven't really gone into the pregnancy boards since I had my first. and I DEFINITELY avoid first try, way to much bad news and paranoid neurotic people that drive me bonkers :wacko: 

MrsKg will you get a doppler? Or will you have another scan fairly soon?


----------



## Mrskg

happy 12 weeks kate x

kelly im same sticking to here journals a parl thread x funny you should ask im having that debate right now x ive never had one before but ive never been parl before x really in 2 minds but just been offered one for free from a buddy so im seriously considering it xxx what about you? xxx

my next scan is aug 15th x


----------



## Kelly9

I have one and I love it.


----------



## Mrskg

I'm going to get one :happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

Had a little scare this am. Severe diarrhea, cramping, nausea, chills. Went to doctor and they said since I am mobile I should be ok, but they scheduled me for an u/s tomorrow to see what's going on in there just in case. When I had my mc last October, the same thing happened, but I was not very mobile bc of the pain. Fx'd that everything is ok.


----------



## Kelly9

yay mrskg. sweetz yay for u/s! Let us know.


----------



## kategirl

Fx for you, Sweetz.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - ahh bless hun, oh dear poor you :hugs: Hows things with your OH and Ella? Is he back with you now?
Im having my scan with baby premier :) TODAY :D :D :D I cannot wait!! 
Im not really scared about birth to be honest, only thing Im scared of is tearing, but I plan to try going slowly, and I've heard if you tear naturally you don't so much feel it so I keep telling myself that :) xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yay for 12 weeks Kate!!

Sweetz - Everytime I've been pregnant I've had moments of severe diarrhoea, including with this one so hopefully all is well :thumbup: xx


----------



## Mrskg

Thinking of you sweetz x

Jess can't wait to see pics xxx


----------



## samj732

Sweetz, I've had bouts of really bad diarrhea too. They literally leave me sitting on the toilet for an hour because I'm too afraid to go anywhere else :blush: Your digestive track is dealing with a lot right now so it's kind of expected I think. At least you can poo, I got so constipated between the bad bouts I would lay in bed and want to die.

4 sleeps until my scan. I am so hoping it's a girl and now I'm afraid I will be really upset if I'm team blue. I will love whatever it is, but I just get my hopes up prematurely :wacko:


----------



## B&LsMom

Sam I must say I was for some reason expecting girl parts at our U/S and having another boy did catch me off guard. Having a boy already it will be great for us because we can re-use all of Blake's things.

Jess CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE SCAN PICS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I very much want a girl for lots of reasons but by the end I'd like 2 boys and 1 girl. Just hoping this one is a girl so I know that part is done.


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly that is what I expected!! Told DH I don't know if I can risk 3 boys so I might be done with 2 boys. He wasn't thrilled by that so I suspect he thinks he can sway me differently LOL


----------



## samj732

At first I really thought it was a boy, then I had my 12 week scan and the nub was very flat and most of the gender guesses I got were girl. Damn that nub theory :rofl:


----------



## kategirl

I really want a girl, but I'm pretty sure it's a boy since that's my luck, lol. I call it "him" and all my plans/ideas are centered around it being a boy. I won't get a scan before 20 weeks so no guessing there, but I know at 20 weeks they'll say it's a boy (though I'd be very surprised and happy with a girl, lol).

Still can't find a heartbeat with my doppler. I think I'm going to give up trying until after my appt next Thursday (since after that I'll at least know if it has a heartbeat). Though of my growing belly is any indication, the little guy is just fine, lol; my belly is getting larger much faster than I expected! Now I just need to find some clothes that fit me to pack for this weekend.....


----------



## Kelly9

first beta at 12dpo was 128 :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg the poop situation is just wrong! I know tmi...it will be a day on diarrhea then constipation for 5 days...I wish my body would pick one and stick with it haha!

I had u/s today. All is beautiful! Saw the heartbeat. 122 bpm. doc said only concern is a 1/2 centimeter clot by the placenta. He said it shouldn't cause any problems and he has seen some women with them 10x the size of mine and they had healthy pregnancies. He did say no sex, heavy lifting, and to take it very easy until I'm past the "danger zone" aka 14 weeks. My u/s tech was really sweet too. She gave me 3 pictures and put "happy birthday" on one of them. Such a sweet lady! She says "I don't normally do that, but I saw in your file that you mc and were having trouble conceiving so I wanted to make it special" helps having sweet people taking care of me.


----------



## kategirl

Aww, that's so great Sweetz, and so nice of the tech! Fx that you have no more problems from here on out!


----------



## Mrskg

Yay for hb sweets x are you gonna share a pic with us :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I har a scan aug 10 & 24 at 7 and 9 weeks :) can't wait.


----------



## lomelly

That's a good beta, Kelly! At 14 DPO I was only at 74... Doubling is what matters most!

Sam, hope you get a healthy little girl! But maybe you can join me on team blue?? :haha:

Sweetz, how nice of the tech! :) sounds like a strong healthy heart beat!


----------



## Sweetz33

I just took the LONGEST nap ever...and I feel GREAT!! (but now I'm starving haha) Thanks for all the kind words yall. I appreciate it. Seeing that little heart flutter put me at ease a little bc my last angel, we never saw it.


Spoiler

View attachment 443295


----------



## kategirl

I want to be able to feel my little one so badly. Hopefully I'll be able to feel it earlier rather than later. I've seen some people don't feel it until 24 weeks or so, which wouldn't be for another 3 months! :(

I'm so looking forward to my appt next week so that I can make sure there's still a heartbeat. I'm a little nervous, but fx that everything is still fine.


----------



## samj732

:thumbup: kelly, sounds like you are on the right track! Can't wait to see your scan pics :)

lomelly, really my main reason for wanting a girl is kinda selfish. My bestie has two girls and if I have a girl I get all her hand me downs. It would save me bundles of money. Either way I'll be happy.

Aww sweetz, look at that tiny bubba! 

Kate, I'm in week 19 and I only feel bubs when I'm really paying attention. It's pretty hit or miss at this stage. I feel it more when I'm sitting down kind of hunched over, squishing my tummy.


----------



## kategirl

I wouldn't mind hit or miss, I just want to feel it every once in a while to know he's okay in there. :)


----------



## Kelly9

Lomelly that wast beta for 12dpo!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies hope your doing all well!
Sorry for a late update - been very busy, had midwife and bloods done yesterday, then brother arrived as a surprise so yeah.. but anyway I'll tell you all about the scan! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

The 4D scan was truly amazing!!! Enolah didn't really cooperate though...again!! Had to stop the scan 3 times to try and get her to move as she kept turning away! However we saw her yawning, smiling, trying to eat her foot and then giving up and deciding to suck her thumb instead!



Spoiler
https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E11.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E7.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E9.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E10.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E8.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E5.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/e2-1.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E4.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E2.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E1.jpg

I think my favourite one has to be her sucking her thumb :) xx


----------



## Camlet

Aww jess what adorable pics! :D I have a 4d scan booked for next Friday! So exciting! :D

I've just been catching up on this thread & just wanted to say:

Congratulations on team blue Blakesmom! Your pics are amazing I hope I'm lucky enough to get pics like that next week! :D

Congratulations Kelly! Wishing you a very H&H 9 months!! :) 

Congratulations mrskg I'm glad to hear your scan went well! :) 

Afm My due date for the baby we lost was on Thursday :( I'm so glad we are expecting Sophia as I found it quite hard so don't know how I'd have coped if I wasn't! We also went away for the week to try & take our minds of it which helped quite a bit & the kids loved it! I even saw a beautiful rainbow that day which made me feel loads better as I feel that was a sign from my angel :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Camlet - thanks hun, she was a stubborn one to get good pics though!! F'xd Sophia cooperates for you!! Nevertheless it's an amazing experience! Can't wait to see the pics :) Glad you had a lovely day - so sweet about the rainbow! xx


----------



## Kelly9

I like the one of her smiling.... could make it out the best and she def looks girly in that one!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Kelly, that was how she was as soon as the sonographer started scanning, and within 5 seconds she'd turned around :dohh: Yeah she's definitely a girl still thank god!
How are you feeling anyway? xx


----------



## samj732

Aww Jess, what amazing pics. So jealous though :haha: I wonder if I should get a 4D scan done? I had planned on it but now with only one income I thought I would skip it.

Camlet :hugs: glad you made it through that day. With the rainbow you saw, it sounds like Sophia is just as excited to meet you as you are her!

2 sleeps until my scan! Thank god I work this weekend or else I would be crawling up the walls :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still pretty good, I think I've had two very faint bouts of nausea that went as fast as they came, so fast I'm still not sure if thats what it was, makes me wonder when it's going to get worse, the two other times ms started at 5 and 6 weeks so I may have a few days or a week and some. I doubt I'll be lucky to not have any. Other then that other symptoms very easy to deal with so no complaints. I do wish I had a nice big belly though, can't wait for that and movement. Time feels like it's going sooooooo slow. 

Should hopefully be getting my second beta results on monday.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks sam - it's definitely worth it :D 
Can't wait for your scans! xx

Kelly - bless you hun, the big belly and movements will be there before you know it!! xx


----------



## Kelly9

I know! I felt my Hannah at 12+3 last time (but only during scans) I felt her without at abut 13+3 my first was at 15 + something or other. So I expect I'll feel this one quiet early it's just when you look at your ticker and it started at 3+1 time seems like it's in a slow time warp lol.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh, wow your lucky to feel them so early! I'll keep my f'xd this one does to!
I thought it seemed to take forever until 8+ then it zoomed by. However it feels like it's slowing again now :dohh: xx


----------



## samj732

24 hours until my scan. I'm scared now that they won't be able to tell what bubs is at all, haha. Always something to worry about :)

Also the girls at work were threatening to give me my birthday spankings today (my b-day is tomorrow and I have the day off) so I'm really hoping they just forget about it haha!


----------



## Kelly9

Sam remind them that you're pregnant and they can't slap you. Happy birthday and good luck with the scan :)

I am very tiny in my waist and have always been very aware of what goes on in my belly so I'm not surprised I picked up on it early, I'm hoping this one is the same as well. I'm past the cramping stage now so I basically feel normal which does my mind in. Thankfully I still have quiet a few ic's left lol and 2 digis.


----------



## Sirbaby

Hello ladies I hope every one is doing ok. I have been praying for all the pregnancies and for future bfp's.*

Update currently on cd 4 : which I'm counting as my 1st cycle after miscarriage.*


----------



## lomelly

jess, ahhhh enolah looks so cute!!! such a girly!! I do like the one of her sucking her thumb, I see she tried to put her hands in front of her face :haha:

kelly, MS may hit you soon! isn't it odd how we kind of wish for it?? can't wait for your beta results

sam, happy birthday/scan day! (it is your scan day, right?? :haha: pregnancy brain...) hope LO cooperates and you get a clear potty shot.

sirbaby, I hope you get that BFP this cycle. I do believe that you are more fertile right after and I'm hoping this is true for you.

how's everyone else doing??? is it just me or is time dragging?? I just want 30 weeks to come faster... and then 40... :haha:


----------



## samj732

:rofl: yes, it is scan day/my birthday :) thank you! I'm up so early (for me), couldn't fall asleep or stay asleep apparently. I look like crap haha.

I agree, I feel like time is dragging. I don't think December is ever going to get here.


----------



## kategirl

I can't wait to hear the results of your scan, Sam!

Lomelly, time is totally dragging for me! I can't believe I'm still only at 12 weeks, it feels like things are going sooooooo slowly.


----------



## Camlet

Happy birthday Sam & good luck with your scan if you haven't already had it! I hope LO cooperates so you can find out the sex! :) I had a 4d scan with my little girl & they are so worth it I'd highly recommend getting one if you can! :D

Jess thanks I reckon Sophia will be the same as enolah though tbh! Lol shes been very stubborn in all her other scans! 

Lomelly surprisingly time seems to be flying for me! I guess it's just cause we've been super busy lately & I've still got so much to get I feel like there's not enough time left! :wacko: lol

Sirbaby fx for you that this is your month! :) xx


----------



## Mrskg

Happy birthday Sam x can't wait to find out what flavour you are xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Sam I'm guessing blue.

Second beta was 263 at 14dpo! So just doubled then some. 

I also got a 3+ this morning at 4+4 :shock: didn't try any earlier.

ms also got me today... usually when it shows up it comes and goes for the first week so hopefully I'll be better tomorrow cause I'm flying to BC and don't want to puke on the plane.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sirbaby - f'xd you catch that eggy this cycle!! xx

Lomelly - yes!! She was a rascal for putting her hand infront of her face!! She's either shy (like me) or stubborn (like her dad).
I feel like it's slowed down now - it felt like it was going so fast!! Are you ready at all? xx

Sam - :cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU :cake: Hope your scan went great :) xx

Camlet - Oh dear let's hope she doesn't follow her traits like Enolah then!! :dohh: xx\

Kelly - wow 3+ is high for 4+3, could've been a very special egg in there hey ;) xx


----------



## sparkles86

Yep I definatly want to join, I have until 23rd Jan so fingers crossed I do i girlies!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Welcome Sparkles, Sorry for your loss sweety!!!
:dust: baby dust your way! Where are you in your cycle? xx


----------



## sparkles86

Thank you hun!

Am not sure, I haven't had a period yet after the miscarriage, am more of a NTNP girly, I do want one, but I think I would stress myself out if I tracked ov and everything!


----------



## Mrskg

Sam :coffee:

Welcome sparkles x :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Yes sam what is the news?

Sparkles welcome and sorry at the same time.


----------



## kategirl

Welcome, sparkles. :hugs:

Can't wait to hear from Sam!


----------



## Kelly9

Bah every time someone posts in here I get excited but still no sam....


----------



## samj732

:rofl: you ladies are just amazing.

Well, after 50 long minutes under the wand with a running-away bubba and a getting-frustrated ultrasound tech, she told me 99% :pink:!!!!!!!!!!

Unfortunately, due to all the running away I didn't get a face shot AT ALL!! Got sent home with 4 shots of her spine. Sorry it took so long for me to update you all, it's been quite a long day!


----------



## Camlet

Aww congrats & welcome to team :pink:!! Another stubborn little bubba must be a girl thing! Lol :) xx


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, Sam!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats for a girl Sam :flower:

Almost 1 month until my due date and still nothing :cry: X


----------



## Camlet

MissMummyMoo said:


> Congrats for a girl Sam :flower:
> 
> Almost 1 month until my due date and still nothing :cry: X

:hugs: xx


----------



## kategirl

I hate drama. My SIL posted on Facebook how she hates her in laws, they are horrible, they never do anything for her and her husband, they only care about their other son and DIL (aka, my husband and me), etc. She even said how they care about us more because I'm well educated and make good money, and now they care about us even more because I'm pregnant and she's not. I know she just had the miscarriage recently and I know she's upset about it, and she's made these types of comments even before that, but I hate it. None of the rest of us know what she's talking about (my in laws are at least as supportive to them as to any of the other kids, if not a bit more) and my other SIL got really upset at her about it. It might partly be the pregnancy hormones, but I have been so mad about it I've been shaking, and feel so horrible that she feels that way. I hate knowing that the fact that I'm pregnant is making the family situation even worse, and I'm scared to bring up the baby or post anything on Facebook about my pregnancy because of that. *grump and whine*

On the bright side, my next appt is in two days! Should be able to hear the heartbeat and make sure things are okay in there (I'm still a bit worried about it). I'm hoping I can convince them to shift my September appt a little - right now my 12 week appt is at 13 weeks, my 16 week appt is scheduled for almost 18 weeks, and my 20 week appt is scheduled for 22 weeks, and I won't get my second scan until after the Sept appt. Maybe they'll take pity on my and move it up more around 21 weeks! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Sam yay for pink!


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> The 4D scan was truly amazing!!! Enolah didn't really cooperate though...again!! Had to stop the scan 3 times to try and get her to move as she kept turning away! However we saw her yawning, smiling, trying to eat her foot and then giving up and deciding to suck her thumb instead!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E11.jpg
> 
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E7.jpg
> 
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E9.jpg
> 
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E10.jpg
> 
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E8.jpg
> 
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E5.jpg
> 
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/e2-1.jpg
> 
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E4.jpg
> 
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E2.jpg
> 
> https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E1.jpg
> 
> I think my favourite one has to be her sucking her thumb :) xx

OMG JESS!!!!! so cute!!!!! 

how are you feeling??? 
not long now!!!! :happydance: 
I remember having my 4d scan, i had it at 28 weeks and thought iv got 12 weeks to go etc and trust me it flew by!!!! i remember when ella was placed on me, i actually thought, wow she looks like her 4d scan lol. xxx


----------



## kategirl

i remember when ella was placed on me, i actually thought, wow she looks like her 4d scan lol. xxx[/QUOTE]

Wow, that's really neat!

For those of you who got 4D scans, about how much was it (if you don't kind answering)? I know it will very by place, but I have no idea on even what the ballpark would/should be. I think I'm only considering one if I can't get gender from my 20ish week scan, but they do look really neat.


----------



## B&LsMom

kategirl where is the world are you?? My SIL did a private scan and paid $175 I think for hers--got a DVD of the scan and also printouts--but like you said I'm sure it can vary region by region...Got an explanation of benefits for my May ultrasound @ 12 weeks and it shows I will owe the hospital $1400ish---YIKES!! And then I had my 20 week scan in July my deductible will most likely be met by then so can't image that one will be as much--hoping a mistake was made--need to call my insurance company tomorrow!!


----------



## samj732

Thanks ladies :happydance:

Kate, the place I called for a scan said around $90. Also I'd be really pissed at your SIL too. She's acting really childish, and to put those things on FB? How rude.

Had supper with my mom today and she gave me baby clothes for my birthday. Now, I'm happy that I'm getting stuff for my daughter of course but really? Is this how it's always going to be now?


----------



## B&LsMom

You will never matter again LOL J/K That is too bad your Mama was spoiling the baby and not you on your special day. I remember being pregnant with Blake for my Birthday I got a lot of Baby scrap booking things and felt kind of jipped but even those things were more for ME than baby.


----------



## Kelly9

blakesmom yikes! I hope it's a mistake!


----------



## kategirl

Who's testing soon? I'm hoping for some more BFPs in the rest of July and in August! :dust:

AFM, I'm 13 weeks today! I'm nervous for tomorrow afternoon's appt, but hopefully they'll be able to hear the heartbeat. After my appt (assuming they find a heartbeat) I'll start trying to find the heartbeat on my doppler again - I'm hoping I'll be able to find it one of these days!


----------



## Camlet

Kate happy 13 weeks & good luck with your appointment tomorrow! :) I'm in the uk & my 4d scan is roughly £120 & it comes with a DVD, cd with all the photos on, 1 printed pic, 2 keyrings & a fridge magnet :) they are amazing there & the cheapest I've heard of :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sparkles - ahh we we're more ntnp :) Defo more relaxing. I'd check my cervix though and go more by that :) xx

Sam - eeeeeek congrats on your girlie!!! Stubborn girls ey lol! ANy names? xx

MissMummyMoo - don't lose hope hunny, I didn't get my BFP before my due date anyway, in away it took off a lot of stress xx

Kate - sorry to hear about your SIL, hope things get easier for you :)
4D scans vary, I got one on special offer 99.00 which included a lot of things. Just look around! xx

Stephanie - thank you :) Wish we got a more better and clearer pics, but I guess she's just trying to make us wait maybe lol! How are things with you sweety? xxx

Blakesmom - oh dear hope that was a mistake! :hugs: xx


----------



## Mrskg

Sam yay for team :pink: sharing name with us??? X

Kate she sounds like a bitch an it doesn't sound like she thinks about anyone else when she's posting on fb! Grieving or not it's no excuse! So if imwas you I'd post any happy news you want to x you could aways unsubscribe tom her she will still be your friend butcher post won't show x good luck for scan x

Blakesmom I too hope that is a mistake x I feel bad moaning about the nhs here when I see what you ladies over the pond go through x


----------



## kristina1291

so frustrating..so af is due in 4 days.... i dont think this is my month

this is what confuses me..with both my pregnancys i tested early,like b4 af was due, n tested positive..so i tested on the 23th n it was negative..so does that count me out?


----------



## lomelly

sparkles, I hope you get your BFP soon, but you're right you do have plenty of time till january :hugs:

jess, maybe she is a bit of both?? :haha: I wish they would have given me more pictures but they're so darn expensive here! I don't feel ready because it still doesn't feel real. I really don't think it will hit home until I'm going into labour lol. how's the apartment hunting going?? 

sam, congrats on team pink!!

kate, don't you let your SIL steal your moment. you have nothing to be sorry for, it sounds like she's over reacting or is hormonal or something... facebook is not the place to air the type of things she's saying, so I would definitely be pissed off too. I'm sure dr will find baby on doppler, theirs are much more powerful than the home dopplers.

blakesmom, gosh I hope that's a mistake!! what the heck could be worth $1400??? jeez...


----------



## samj732

It's funny that you ladies asked about the name. I decided not to share her name IRL because I know people are going to be all judgey and I want it to be a surprise for my family. (it's Izobel Loren btw, Loren was my grandpa's name hence the surprise) So today was my first day back at work since finding out and my bitch co-worker yelled at me number 1 for getting an ultrasound in the first place (she said "why did you need to get an ultrasound I already told you it was a girl! You wasted so much money" umm... it was a 20 anatomy scan? Everyone gets one?! The doctor orders it for gods sake!) then she asked what the name was and I told her I wasn't telling anybody. So here comes #2 bitch-fest from her, "I told you it was a girl and you won't even tell me the name?!" Umm, f*ck no I won't tell you and now that you're going to be a bitch about it I DEFINITELY won't say anything. UUGGHHH, I'm just so sick of her constant nagging/bitching I want to quit my job.


----------



## Sirbaby

Congrats everyone. I am praying for the pregnant mama's. Just checking in ladies really busy with work.


----------



## kategirl

So scared for my appt this afternoon. I know everything should be fine, but I'be heard of so many women who thought everything was fine and then went to their 12 week appt and found out the baby had died. I'll feel so much better once I get this afternoon over with, then I'll know one way or another. I also hope they'll schedule my Sept appt and my ultrasound today, assuming I still need them. Then at least I won't have to worry about those.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kristina - you really are never out until AF shows, GL and f'xd! xx

Lomelly - apartment huntings ok, not much happened last two weeks though :nope: Yeah I still find it hard to believe - have so much stuff to still get too!! xx

KAte - GL with your appointment, Im sure all will be fine :hugs: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sam - sorry to hear about your crappy coworker!! LOVE your lil girls name btw!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## B&LsMom

Checked with my insurance company yesterday and they said it was processed correctly. The Dr. is considered "out-of-network" or a class III provider (most expensive) so I'm going to wait until I get an actual bill from the hospital and see if they take a write off or if I will really be responsible. I had my ultrasounds at the same hospital when I was pregnant with Blake but it was a different Dr. then so it would have possibly been categorized differently. If they bill me for the full $1406.00 I will FOR SURE make a stink about that with the hospital. It's not like I was given an option to go somewhere else!?! And of course that was just the bill for the first ultrasound there @ 12 weeks--it took a while to process so I also had my 20 week ultrasound with the same Dr. OY!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh dear, what a catastrophe! I hope things get cleared sweety :hugs: xx


----------



## kristina1291

yea ur right wont really know..im still a couple days away


----------



## B&LsMom

Me too!! That would end up being more for the ultrasound then I had to pay for my D&C surgery last September (which I had to take out a loan to pay for!)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kristina, I always got BFP's the day AF was due, let's hope your the same! xx

Blakesmom - I didn't realise how lucky I was having them for free, having to pay for your D&C must of been awful :nope: You would think that would atleast been paid for xx


----------



## B&LsMom

Stupid US healthcare system!! Yes I did have a hard time to think I had to pay so much for such a sad situation but I'm sure that happens to people each and every day--It did rub me the wrong way that a lot of the insurance coding was described as "missed abortion" for my D&C--abortion was not the wording I think should be used---grrrr


----------



## samj732

Wow, I never realized how lucky I was to be able to be on state insurance. MN is really the best -- all I have to do is be pregnant and the state picks up the tab on my insurance. My monthly premium is 2.55. So altogether (insurance wise) this baby will cost me less than $30. Sorry blakesmom :hugs: that sounds like a nightmare.

Kate, don't worry so much! I didn't have my scan the same day as my appt, and my appts aren't coinciding with the weeks like they "should" be either. My last one was at 18+5, which was supposed to be at 16 weeks, and my next one is at 24, which really should be my 20 week! I guess it doesn't bother me because everything is fine and if anything did go wrong, I'd just call them. 

Kristina, what Jess said! You've never out until the ugly witch shows.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm covered on government and state insurance and TG I am! I don't even have copays. Most states give assistance to pregnant women...as far as I know.


----------



## kategirl

Appointment was about 5 minutes long (lol, of course), but I did get to hear the heartbeat; steady and in the 150's bpm, so looks good! She also commented that my uterus seems to be growing as expected - yeah, I noticed that part, I've been in maternity clothes the last couple weeks, lol. They also went ahead and scheduled my 20 week ultrasound for Sept 5th, yay! :happydance:

I also might be able to find the heartbeat a little better now, I noticed she found it waaaaaaay lower than everyone online had said to check at this point along, so hopefully my next tries will be better.


----------



## B&LsMom

I did get some state help when I had Blake because I got put on bedrest @ 33 weeks and only had a few vacation days to take as he was due in the next "calendar" year I hadn't saved many vacay days for 2008, but I think with DH and I currently working we make too much. Might have to look into it again. We have several days off over the next few months so my monthly income will be lower...The strange thing about when I had it with Blake was they covered my hospitalization when I got put on bedrest but then not his birth--he was born on Dec. 14th so I was wondering if since it wasn't midway thru the month that may have been why my coverage ended at the end of Nov with him?? I was thankful to have that help that I did when I had Blake!! Also got WIC from the time I was put on bedrest until he was 7 or 8 months which was helpful as well.


----------



## Kelly9

blakesmom sorry that sounds terrible, I'd make a stink to. They should have to disclose that crap before hand. We may have long wait time in Canada but it's worth it to not have to pay. 

I'm having a scan tomorrow, been in terrible pain today, think it's OHSS and my gallbladder. I'm pretty sure babe is ok but they're still checking. Also had another beta done today will get results tomorrow. I just hope when I wake up I feel miles better, I can't imagine having to get my gallbladder removed.


----------



## kategirl

blakesmom, I hope they can get that lower for you, that's a crazy amount!

Kelly, I hope they don't need to take out your gallbladder! My SIL had to get her's taken out when her first baby was 3 or 4 weeks old and that was hard enough. FX that it's something else/something that can be treated without removal!


----------



## Kelly9

^ yeah they won't be able to till I'm further along but I'd prefer to wait till after. If it's an isolated incident they'll leave it. Last time i had gallbladder issues was once when I was 16 weeks pregnant with my son so over 2 years ago.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kate - yay for hearing the bubs heartbeat!! When I was first trying to find LO with my doppler I was looking too low lol :dohh: Great news for the scan! xx

Kelly sorry to hear your in pain, look forward to hearing about your scan! xx


----------



## kristina1291

hey ladies so i took a test a lil while ago n a bfn on cycle day 26..but i keep reading that i should still wait..


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh hun, either means your not pregnant or it's just too early, unfortunately the only thing that can be done is the waiting game... however I hope you get that BFP!! xx


----------



## kristina1291

agh i hope soon..this next af will be my third cycle since the mc :/


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Well maybe 3rd time lucky? ;) xx


----------



## kristina1291

lol i hope..i think if this isnt my month ima try n lose a lil weight n see what happens


----------



## xxxjessxxx

ah well GL if that's what you wish to do hun :)
TTC after loss can sometimes take some time though hun, so don't beat yourself up about it too much :flow: xx


----------



## kristina1291

i just keep trying to remind myself that its not my fault


----------



## lomelly

kelly, how did the scan go???

kristina, you are right, it was not your fault and there was nothing you could have done to change it. it can take some time after a loss for the body to get back to normal (hormone wise)

kategirl, glad they found the heartbeat, it can be so tricky to find sometimes because LO moves or is hiding lower. I remember at 12 weeks I still had to angle it under my pelvis.

blakesmom, that is so ridiculous!!! are they saying one scan costs $1400???

did everyone have a good weekend??


----------



## samj732

kristina, I was on my 6th or 7th cycle after my loss before I got my BFP. Everyone says this, but just be patient :flower: Your body knows best.

Sooo, I found out that basically half my family isn't speaking to me because of something that's out of my control. My cousin got married last October and has been TTC just as long. Well, when I announced my pregnancy her mother/my aunt acted kind of bitchy, which is pretty out of character for her. (this is when I found out about my cousin TTC) The last time I saw my aunt she was just flat out rude to me, so I asked my other aunt about it. It turns out my cousin had a MC and so my aunt is pissed at me because my little Izzie stuck, I'm not married, and I'm not "as ready" as her daughter is for a baby. The worst part is my whole family knows I had a MC because my dad opened his big mouth and told everyone about it. So now they are taking their anger about the MC out on me. Of course I feel awful, as nobody should have to have that as a life experience but really? I'm a little peeved off at that whole side of the family right now.


----------



## kristina1291

samj732 said:


> kristina, I was on my 6th or 7th cycle after my loss before I got my BFP. Everyone says this, but just be patient :flower: Your body knows best.
> 
> Sooo, I found out that basically half my family isn't speaking to me because of something that's out of my control. My cousin got married last October and has been TTC just as long. Well, when I announced my pregnancy her mother/my aunt acted kind of bitchy, which is pretty out of character for her. (this is when I found out about my cousin TTC) The last time I saw my aunt she was just flat out rude to me, so I asked my other aunt about it. It turns out my cousin had a MC and so my aunt is pissed at me because my little Izzie stuck, I'm not married, and I'm not "as ready" as her daughter is for a baby. The worst part is my whole family knows I had a MC because my dad opened his big mouth and told everyone about it. So now they are taking their anger about the MC out on me. Of course I feel awful, as nobody should have to have that as a life experience but really? I'm a little peeved off at that whole side of the family right now.

thank u that makes me hopeful....so sorry how ur family is treating u.thats not fair...its not ur fault...congrats on the pregnancy


----------



## B&LsMom

lomelly said:


> kelly, how did the scan go???
> 
> kristina, you are right, it was not your fault and there was nothing you could have done to change it. it can take some time after a loss for the body to get back to normal (hormone wise)
> 
> kategirl, glad they found the heartbeat, it can be so tricky to find sometimes because LO moves or is hiding lower. I remember at 12 weeks I still had to angle it under my pelvis.
> 
> blakesmom, that is so ridiculous!!! are they saying one scan costs $1400???
> 
> did everyone have a good weekend??

There were 2 charges for the ultrasound--One was $788 and the other was $618. I think one was for the ultrasound to be done, and the other was for the Dr. to "read" it---yay for me :wacko: Not sure who to call until I get a bill but SOMEONE is going to have to do some adjusting on those fees!


----------



## kategirl

I'm sorry for how your family is acting, Sam. That's the same thing happening with my SIL right now, she angry at us because she's jealous that I'm pregnant and she had a MC, even though I also had a MC as well. (The drama has escalated, she unfriended most of her immediate family on Facebook and won't talk to anyone, sigh). I hope that both of our families can learn to relax soon, honey! :hugs:


----------



## traceyAndLee

can i come in here plz :) 

i wud like to say a big congratulations for all the BFP

i wud of bin due december 2012


----------



## Sweetz33

Kristina it took us 10 months before we got our bfp. I know people that have gotten their bfp the next month to over a year after.


----------



## Kelly9

Sam I'm sorry things like that are happening, I guess just try and stay out of it as much as possible, there are lots of hurt feelings and when someone looses a baby they're never rational about things like that. Even now that I am pregnant seeing women's big bellies and newborns still irks me. I know it's no excuse but maybe a bit of time and distance will help. :hugs:

I forgot to update here, scan isn't till monday due to scheduling error I go in for 930. At 5+4-5+6 I should see a yolk sac for sure and maybe possibly a fetal pole but maybe not, so not a whole lot. Though it will be nice to know tulip is developing on track.


----------



## debzie

Hello jess

Just thought I would stop by and tell.you the news. Had my 12 week scan on thurs and all is well. Measuring ahead so edd is 5th Feb. 

For all the ladies who have joined since I have left I am ao sorry for your losses. I was on this tgread though two of my three miscarriages. My first bfp came just after my edd. The second well before. I found jess and the girls so supportive. I hope you all do get your bfp before your due dates. Sending some extra sticky baby dust to you all. For those who have ghe bfp in first tri. I know how hard pal is. I to have had those dark days. I hope these are your rainbows.

Hello to everyone else, mrskg, camlet, blakesmom, lomelly, Sam, kategirl and all the other lovely ladies who were on this thread when I. was. I will keep stalking. X


----------



## samj732

debzie! :happydance: I'm so glad everything is going so well for you.

Kate, I forgot that you are going thru almost the exact same thing... luckily my family isn't so vocal about it. I wouldn't have even known if I wouldn't have brought it up to my other aunt.

Kelly, I am just going to try to stay out of that part of the family's way I think. Maybe that's the nicest thing I can do right now. Oh and GL at your scan! I love the nickname too :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

TraceyAndLee - Sorry about your loss sweety, hope this thread brings you lots of baby dust and luck :D xx

Kelly - will be good to see your lil bean tomorrow :happydance: xx

Debzie - what fab news!!! Got a pic for us?? That's my sisters birthday ;) Are you feeling more relaxed now? xx


----------



## B&LsMom

:happydance: Fantastic news Deb :happydance: Keep up the good work and don't forget to keep updating us as you can!!


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies 

Here is my rainbow:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







edit scan 4.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 6









edit scan.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## samj732

Cuuuuute!!! :):)


----------



## lomelly

tracyandlee, hope you see another BFP in the near future :)

debzie, can't say how thrilled I am for you! your little bean looks just beautiful and healthy!! do you have any other scans booked for the near future??

sam and kategirl, I can't even imagine going through that.. it's not like you haven't had painful losses of your own, why can't people just be happy for you??? jealousy is a very ugly thing sometimes, and I hope they get over that jealousy soon.

blakesmom, maybe we should have been ultrasound drs, charging over 600 just to read the bloody ultrasound... hoping they will adjust it because that is just not even a fair charge.

jess, have you picked out some bedding or got some in mind? or picked up any little outfits?? I've been getting some at thrift shops when I notice that they are new and with original tags still on them or in good shape. I think my dad also got my bedding set :) I wish I could post a link to it here but I can't find it online!


----------



## traceyAndLee

lomelly, thanks :) this 2WW is goin to kill me but i think i kow how to get my minde some were ells ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Yup scan tomorrow morning! Got to have a full badder though, hopefully they're on time so it doesn't get painful. 

I am exhausted!


----------



## armymama2012

Can I join? My due date was 9/29 before MC in late March. I am on cd 6 today of a long cycle. I O late and have only a 10-11 day LP.


----------



## kategirl

Armymama, welcome and I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:

Kelly, I'm dying to hear how the scan went. I hope things are looking good so far!

AFM, I've been having horrible burning pain in the back of my upper thigh and sometimes my hip the last couple days that my OB doesn't think is pregnancy related - I'm not sure if I agree or not, but I'm trying to get by until I can make an appt with my GP. On the up side, I can definitely find my little guy's heartbeat on my doppler now, yay! :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly--Can't wait to hear about the scan either!!


----------



## traceyAndLee

Kelly hope to here about ur scan :) x

starting celebrity slim tomorrw :) hope drop some dress sizes :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Debzie - ahhhh sooo cute!!!! SO happy for you debzie I truly am :) Will you be finding out what LO is? xx

Lomelly - yeah got some cute lil outifts but still need to get her some more, as for bedding I've seen some in mind but I keep changing my mind!! I love a great bargain :D Any outfits you got you wanna share? xx

Welcome Armymama2012, so sorry for your loss sweety :flow: Is there anything you can do or take to help with your cycle lengths? xx

TraceyAndLee - GL with your dropping dress sizes!! Let's hope it helps you towards your bfp :hugs: xx


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry to keep you waiting, just got back

Scan went well baby is measuring ahead at 6+2, saw yoke sac no heartbeat yet but there is no way I can be further along then 5+6 at the most so it's likely my floppy uterus thats all lazy and lax. I had a big one with Hannah to. Another scan in 11 days, should see HB by then. My 21dpo beta was 6789! Doubling every 36 hours which is fab and yes there is only 1 in there :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kelly - what fabulous news :happydance: Soooo happy for you :D Can't wait for the next scan now :) xx


----------



## Kelly9

Me either, seeing that HB will just be soooo relieving!


----------



## armymama2012

xxxjessxxx said:


> Debzie - ahhhh sooo cute!!!! SO happy for you debzie I truly am :) Will you be finding out what LO is? xx
> 
> Lomelly - yeah got some cute lil outifts but still need to get her some more, as for bedding I've seen some in mind but I keep changing my mind!! I love a great bargain :D Any outfits you got you wanna share? xx
> 
> Welcome Armymama2012, so sorry for your loss sweety :flow: Is there anything you can do or take to help with your cycle lengths? xx
> 
> TraceyAndLee - GL with your dropping dress sizes!! Let's hope it helps you towards your bfp :hugs: xx

I'm not sure. I want my cycles shorter but I want my LP longer since it is only 10-11 days.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kelly - naww how far along will you be then? I remember seeing Enolah at 9+2 which was so amazing, she was even wriggling then! xx

Armymama - is there anything that can help with your luteal phases then? :flow: xx





Oh yes, update from me - I got letter from hospital Saturday with the results from my bloods. Turns out Im anemic so have to see the Dr on Wednesday about it :/ I presume I'll just have supplements, but one bit of me is slightly nervous about it too as my auntie had low iron in her 3rd pregnancy, and had to have iron injected into her hip bone every so often and she said it was more painful than child birth. Low iron seems to run in my family so hoping mine isnt as low as my aunts was xx


----------



## B&LsMom

Jess, one of my co-workers was anemic, and at first they try to pump up your iron levels with diet alone I think. She stocked up on red meat, spinach and pumpkin seeds--liver is a great source but she said she just couldn't stomach that. 

Kelly FABULOUS news on the scan--I'm sure the next one will show little bean doing well with a perfect heartbeat!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Blakesmom - thanks, I've already been eating things with high iron in since when I was told I had low iron the first time, I'm already on supplements that give 100% recommended daily allowance, so hoping Dr just gives me very high dosage iron supplements :) xx


----------



## B&LsMom

sounds like the next best step--whatever it takes to avoid the shot in the hip right LOL


----------



## 3xBlessed

Hi all! So sorry for everyone's losses, but feeling so positive after seeing all the BFPs since this thread was started!!!
Can I join? My due date would have been December 4, 2012. I had a MMC, D & C at 10w2d, baby stopped developing at 8w2d. This is my first normal cycle since my D&C on May 11th. 2dpo, but I o'ed earlier than I usually do so didn't BD until the day I o'ed. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Blakesmom - yes! I think I'd refuse if I could lol anyway :) xx

3xBlessed - Sorry for your loss hunny :hugs:
Yes we have had quite a lot of BFP's actually :D Im sure you'll be one soon!
F'xd you caught that egg hunny :) xx


----------



## Kelly9

in 11 days I'll be 7+1 to 7+3 then I have another scan around 9.5 weeks :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Nawww so lucky!! Will you be getting pics? xx


----------



## Kelly9

I should at the 7 and 9 week scan.


----------



## debzie

Lomelly next appointment is with my consultant on the 13th he will decide if I need scanning before 20weeks. I doubt he will as everyrhind seemed ok.

Jess im team yellow at the monent. 

Welcome new ladies. 

Great news on the scan Kelly. X


----------



## Mrskg

Great news Kelly xxx


Welcome newbies xxx


Jess I hope you dont have to get those injections sounds painful xxx


----------



## Kelly9

mrskg when is your next scan?


----------



## Mrskg

15th of aug can't come quick enough x got booking in on wed wish I didn't have to till after scan but they need me to be on their system :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm sure all is well, how do you feel?


----------



## Mrskg

Really tired n sick on tablets an they've took it from 10+ times a day down to 2-3 so feeling a bit better x just can't get thought of mmc out my head :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

I know and thats expected with your history but I'd think the scan you had not long ago plus your symptoms that baby should be growing great! Do you have a doppler?


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks xxx I've bought one of someone on here but she's not well so not sent it yet but I'm thinking longer I wait more chance of finding it xxx


----------



## Kelly9

If it's a decent doppler you should be able to find it now but if you do try remember to look super low and take your time and scan everywhere, it took me over 30 mins to find it at 8 weeks last time I was pg but I was meticulous in my searching.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm wanting a Doppler what is a good one that isn't too pricey? Mrskg my appt is the 16th :)


----------



## traceyAndLee

xxxjessxxx Thank you i hope so to 

Kelly - what fabulous news x

hate the 2WW!!!!!!!!! im only just 2/3dpo


----------



## Kelly9

I have the sonotrax got it off ebay a few years ago for 80 bucks.


----------



## kategirl

I have the Sonoline B, which a lot of people have used to get a heartbeat really early, but I couldn't find my little guy until 13 weeks.


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg...I posted on a local group asking about heart monitors and someone is giving me theirs for FREE!!! They said they understand why I am wanting one as they have a history of mc as well. They are now 34 weeks. She said as long as when I am done with it, I pass on the gift, that is all she needs. Yay!! This is so helpful!! This will lower a lot of stress between appointments. Not to sound churchy but Ty God for this blessing!! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Your body size can also affect how soon you hear it, I'm quiet slender and very small in my stomach, the more fatty tissue thats there the harder it is. (Totally not calling anyone FAT! Just saying, so some of you don't freak).


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol I'm a small girl and had a flat tummy...I'm pooching so should be able to hear something (hopefully)


----------



## samj732

Oh my goodness, so much happened on here in one day!

Kelly, glad your scan went well. Hopefully you will get to see a little HB next time. I didn't have a scan until 13 weeks, so I'm kind of jealous you get to see your little bean so early :)

Welcome to all the newbies, and :hugs: for your losses.

mrskg, can't wait to see pics from your scan. I hope everything goes fantastically!

Sweetz, you changed your avatar and I thought you were new :blush: Stupid me. But yes, make sure you really take your time with the doppler and look really super low. I put mine right above my pelvic bone and pointed downwards in early days. I'm not exactly skinny and I found Izzie around 10 weeks I think?

AFM, I've been eating like a cow lately. Seems as soon as I start I can't stop, and I'm just eating everything in the house :blush: but after the 4 months of wanting absolutely nothing it's kind of nice. Also, went to my bestie's today and came home with three garbage bags FULL of clothes, dear god! I literally won't have to buy a single thing except a coming home outfit and a Christmas outfit, and some socks!


----------



## traceyAndLee

YES i did it went the GYM 15 mins run 1 mile

FEEL GOOD!!! woop 

how is everone doing today?

Me in good moon - new me new diet drop some dress sizes

(sings happy happy, happy happy)


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Sparkles - ahh we we're more ntnp :) Defo more relaxing. I'd check my cervix though and go more by that :) xx
> 
> Sam - eeeeeek congrats on your girlie!!! Stubborn girls ey lol! ANy names? xx
> 
> MissMummyMoo - don't lose hope hunny, I didn't get my BFP before my due date anyway, in away it took off a lot of stress xx
> 
> Kate - sorry to hear about your SIL, hope things get easier for you :)
> 4D scans vary, I got one on special offer 99.00 which included a lot of things. Just look around! xx
> 
> Stephanie - thank you :) Wish we got a more better and clearer pics, but I guess she's just trying to make us wait maybe lol! How are things with you sweety? xxx
> 
> Blakesmom - oh dear hope that was a mistake! :hugs: xx

xxx jess xxx - Hi ya :flower: 

im doing good hun thank you, still trying to adjust to my new life lol. Also started my diet today got 2 stone to lose to get back to pre-pregnancy weight :wacko: 
i read your anemic hun? i got anemia when i was pregnant, went on supplements etc, i still need them which sucks but i feel a lot better since being on them. 
your nearly 30 weeks!!!!!!!! 10 weeks to go for you!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## kategirl

Kelly9 said:


> Your body size can also affect how soon you hear it, I'm quiet slender and very small in my stomach, the more fatty tissue thats there the harder it is. (Totally not calling anyone FAT! Just saying, so some of you don't freak).

Also don't freak if you're smaller and don't hear it. I'm pretty thin (well, until my belly started pooching when I got pregnant, lol) and didn't find it until after 13 weeks.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies,

Hoping I can join you all?

I'm currently having a M/C although I passed my little bean on Friday when I would have been 9 weeks. 

I knew it was coming so had a chance to come to terms before it all started and am feeling quite positive and am looking forward to the future. (Helps that DH and I have booked a lovely sunny holiday for 8 weeks time!) 

Im keen to TTC as soon as possible really and am very much hoping to be pregnant by February as I know it'll be a hard month if I'm not. :(


----------



## Kelly9

so sorry cupcake

Sam thats great! I am hoping for a girl so I can shop shop shop since i Have all the big things all I need is a crib and baby video monitor so I want to be able to be some cute new outfits. I don't have to worry about gender yet though got a while to go before that and a lot of milestones/hurdles to pass along the way.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Debzie - bless, do you think you'll stay with team yellow? xx

Mrskg, yeah I hope so too - I doubt I will have to, just it's at the back of my mind :( How are you felling anyway? Can't believe your nearly 11weeks! What doppler you go for? xx

Sweetz, lucky you for a free one, can't believe it!! xx

TraceyAndLee - great to see your feeling fab :) Great attitude to have :thumbup: xx

Stephanie - Ahh Ella looks so cute and grown up in her pic! It's going so quickly!
Yeah, got Dr's tomorrow :dohh:
You shouldn't stress about losing weight so much hun, relax! You only had your baby 4 weeks ago :hugs: Is OH back with you two now?
I know, It's quite daunting actually - It's weird because Im not scared of labour, Im scared of the afterwards xxx

Cupcakebaby - Sorry for the loss of your bean sweety, but lucky you with your holiday!! Where are you going?
Do you plan on not trying but not preventing this cycle? Or will you be TTC straight away? xx

Kelly - I feel for you hun, but we'll be here for you through all those hurdles you have to get through :hugs: And hey, even if your LO is another boy - you can still buy lots of clothes ;) xx


----------



## kategirl

Cupcake, I'm sorry sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:

I really want a girl, but I have a strong feeling it's a little boy in there (I've even been referring to "him" and "our little guy"). We will hopefully find out one way or the other Sept 5!


----------



## Kelly9

I've been having girl vibes so far but it's still early, also calling baby and her, my mom picked up on it and was like "her?" and I was like meh got to call her something.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Bless, I was very positive my LO was a boy - embarrassingly I probably would of bet money on it :blush:
Then the last few weeks I suddenly changed and thought, nope - it's a girl in there lol xx


----------



## debzie

Stephanie you lil girl is adorable. X

I had an angel heart doppler one of the cheapest out there and am overweight so you can imagine how shocked I was to hear a heartbeat at 10 weeks. Have since purchased a second hand hi bebe one from ebay and its brilliant. Some days hb is harder to find than others. 

Welcome cupcake and sorry for your loss. 

Jess I am going to stay team yellow. X


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Debzie - do you use your doppler a lot? Ahh your very patient hun! Do you have any slight preference or feeling to what LO is? xx


----------



## Sweetz33

I say him DH says her....so we will see haha


----------



## 3xBlessed

:hug: Cupcake, sorry for your loss

Good for you Tracy! You've a great attitude! I wish I had your energy!

Love reading everyone's comments about scans and dopplers...getting me excited!


----------



## Camlet

Just been catching up on this thread so sorry this is going to be long lol

Sam I love the name youve chosen! i really wanted to call my girl Isabella but OH was having none of it although he said he would consider it for a middle name! :)

Kate glad your appointment went well & you got to hear HB :)

:hi: Welcome traceyandlee, armymama, 3xblessed & cupcakebaby im sorry for your losses :hugs:

Debzie congratulations I really am so happy for you :D lovely scan pictures to! :)

Kelly glad your scan went well! Good luck with the next scan looking forward to seeing a pic of your little bean :)

sorry if ive missed anyone!

afm I had my 4d scan & it was amazing :D here are some pics I got:
 



Attached Files:







BABYOFSTACEY_44.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2









BABYOFSTACEY_18.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2









BABYOFSTACEY_7.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2









BABYOFSTACEY_27.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2









BABYOFSTACEY_36.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## B&LsMom

Amazing scan pics!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

camlet how nice :) 

I have the sonoline B doppler as well kept thinking it was a sonotrax for some reason :dohh:


----------



## samj732

Omg Camlet, look at those pics. I defo have to look into getting myself one of those haha!

I really thought Izzie was a boy at first, until I had my 12 week scan and everyone said :pink:! I wanted a girl so bad so after that I thought it was a girl, convinced myself of it. I tended to call her "him" though, and everyone said the same thing. "HIM?" Idk, what else? IT?! :rofl:

One of my co-workers had a baby girl about 2 months ago, and she says she's giving all her clothes to me when she's done with them. Jesus, how much stuff am I going to need? I already don't need to buy a darn thing!


----------



## armymama2012

Samj, if this question is going to make you cry or is too pewrsonal then ignore it but did you say goodbye to your angel on October 6th of last year??


----------



## samj732

armymama2012 said:


> Samj, if this question is going to make you cry or is too pewrsonal then ignore it but did you say goodbye to your angel on October 6th of last year??

That sounds about right? I don't remember the actual date it happened to be honest :blush: I just remember the DD. I'd have to go look at my old posts.

Edit: Yes, I just looked and my first post ever on this site was October 8th, so October 6th would have been the first day I really started to lose angel.


----------



## armymama2012

The reason I am asking is because our son passed away last year on October 7th. He was a healthy vibrant 17 month old toddler.


----------



## samj732

Oh wow, I'm really sorry to hear that :hugs: How horrible for you. Can I ask what happened? 

My neighbor's sister-in-law's 5 month old grandson was just killed in a car accident (head on collision with a drunk driver, who walked away might I add). My heart just breaks when I hear things like this. Seems so unfair to have to live through something like that.


----------



## armymama2012

He swallowed a lithium camera battery. The aciD ate through his stomach and he died of sepsis (widespread internal infection).


----------



## kategirl

Armymama, I'm so very sorry to hear what happened to your little boy. I'm sure he's up in heaven looking down on you right now.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Camlet - fabulous scan pics!! She's so cute :cloud9: Jealous!! xx

Armymama - so sorry to hear about your little boy hunny :hugs: xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

Camlet, your pics are too cute!!! 

Armymama, there are no words for the pain you must be feeling...tremendous :hug:


----------



## debzie

Camlet thanks hun love yoyr scan pics 

Armymama how sad I am truely sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine that grief. Hugs.


----------



## armymama2012

Yesterday I had a lot of creamy pale yellow CM, high soft, and open cervix, but negative OPK. Does this mean I will ovulate in the next 3-5 days? I am only on cd 8 today.


----------



## Camlet

Thanks ladies :D I'm in love with her already :cloud9: 

Armymama I'm so sorry to hear about your little boy :( :hugs: xx


----------



## debzie

Army I would get creamy cm and high open cervix for up to a week before ovulation. My opks got a gradual fade in line too.


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, thanks. Look, my tickers work, yay!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Well done armymama, it says 17 days til ovulation - are you expecting to ovulate sooner or is that usual for you? :flower: xx


----------



## armymama2012

xxxjessxxx said:


> Well done armymama, it says 17 days til ovulation - are you expecting to ovulate sooner or is that usual for you? :flower: xx

Well sometimes my body tries to ovulate near cd 14 but last cycle it didnt work. I am temping though so hopefully I will get a definite answer on when I ovulate. Here is the length of my last 3 cycles: (May-28 days), (June-35 days), (July-42 days). Hoping the trend stops this cycle.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh, well if it's trying to ovulate then, lets hope it means its trying to regulate itself!! 
If not, you could always see what's out there for you to try and help with ovulation etc :) xx


----------



## kategirl

Armymama, Fx that your cycles go back to 28 days!

AFM, I'm 14 weeks today, so I'm second trimester no matter who's counting you go by! However, I keep feeling like all I'm doing is waiting to start miscarrying. I'm not upset or anxious about it, but it just feels like that's what I'm waiting for. The thought will calmly pop onto my head of "I wonder how far along the baby will make it" or "I wonder if I'll just start bleeding or if they won't be able to find a heartbeat". I know it sounds kind of crazy, but that's what I keep thinking the last week or so! I know I'm to a point where there's only a slim chance that I'll lose this little guy, but I still feel that way. I'm not stressing about it and I'm guessing (hoping?) it will pass once I'm can start feeling movement and all, so for the moment I'm going to just try not to get worried that I feel that way.


----------



## Kelly9

armymama I am so sorry to hear about your little boy. :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kategirl, I went through a phase like that and still sometimes do but I have to snap back into it and tell myself no that's not going to happen!! I find sometimes when your doing that,just close your eyes and try visualising your baby in there, growing perfectly with a healthy strong placenta :) Helps me xx


----------



## armymama2012

I visualization ovulation and implantation basically every other day to help calm any nerves. It does help calm me down.


----------



## samj732

armymama, I'm so sorry to hear about your son. :flower: And this sounds cheesy, but I did a bit of visualization during my last cycle TTC also. Look where it got me :) I just kept seeing 2 lines!

I scheduled a 3D ultrasound today :happydance: September 17th. Now how am I going to get thru the next 6 weeks? haha!


----------



## Sweetz33

Army, I too visualized and just relaxed and I too saw 2 lines. I know for me when I was stressing myself out, never caught, but when I relaxed it happened. I know it will happen for you. :)

Sam I can't wait to see pics!!! I am trying to figure out how to get through the next 2 weeks until my 10 week.


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Army, I too visualized and just relaxed and I too saw 2 lines. I know for me when I was stressing myself out, never caught, but when I relaxed it happened. I know it will happen for you. :)
> 
> Sam I can't wait to see pics!!! I am trying to figure out how to get through the next 2 weeks until my 10 week.

I am trying to relax. I usually plan a lot of things but since the military is so unpredictable it is hard to do that. Plus, being a stay at home mom it gives me too much free time. All i have to do other than clean is get online but then i just get on here and obsess some more.


----------



## Sweetz33

Do I ever understand!!! I'm not a military wife but I am a military brat. (Dad is retired Special Forces) I too am a stay at home mom. It can drive you nuts at times. You can only clean so much before you say screw it. Maybe do a hobby you can do while at home. Something to keep you off the computer (or google which we ALL know is our worst enemy hehe)


----------



## armymama2012

Well I want to do scrapbooking and sewing but I need a table for those things which is the only thing keeping me from it. Hubby doesn't want to spend money on a craft table and no one is giving one away.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah I visualise sperm going to my egg and a nice healthy egg burrowing into my uterus and that got me here :)

Sam so exciting!!! You'll love it!

Armymama - maybe start scrapbooking etc in a temporary place, and then your OH might see how much you enjoy it and give in ;)


----------



## Mrskg

Armymama so sorry to hear about your son :cry: 

Cam let gorgeous scan pics :cloud9: 

Jess I got the hi bebe bt200 x

Debzie how do you find the reading on it x mine goes up an down manically so I counted instead xx

I found hb :cloud9: totally made me relax x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yay for finding the heartbeat :D :D :D 
Wow I wanted that doppler but OH said it was too expensive :dohh: xx


----------



## traceyAndLee

cant wait for the 8th to come and go so i know if AF coming or not lol 
cramps on and of but think it all in my head im over thinking evething,
just trying to stay "COOL" hahaha 
I'm wishing baby dust to the rest of you, I hope we all get our BFP 


hope your all well 
Tracey


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Tracey - lets hope the cramps mean an egg is burrowing nicely into your uterus!! xx


----------



## samj732

Now that I read these posts, I remembered I had a dream about getting my period last ngiht. Weird? I haven't had any "giving birth" or baby dreams at all, but I haven't had any dreams about miscarriages or stillbirth or anything either. Maybe my subconscious misses screwing around with tampons once a month :rofl:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha sam how odd!! I've had very strange dreams being pregnant! xx


----------



## Kelly9

mrskg so happy for you!!!!! I bet that helps calm you down a lot. I love my sonoline b, wouldn't know what to do without it. Only 2 more weeks till I'll start looking for heart beat providing scan goes well.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ladies def made me feel better Its first time I've used a Doppler def a pal essential xx


----------



## Kelly9

Jess can you put a flashing bfp thingy by my name please? Thanks!


----------



## B&LsMom

Jess I have had such vivid and RANDOM dreams since I've been pregnant also!!


----------



## samj732

I've had a lot of really crazy dreams too. Most of them are so wacked out I wake up thinking I'm watching a movie or something. I did have a dream that I went to work and I was preggo, came home from work and I wasn't preggo anymore and my baby was there. But I didn't go into labor or anything, it was like a magic trick or something. Maybe I'll go into labor at work? I can imagine my water breaking all over one of my residents :rofl:


----------



## traceyAndLee

love that feeling you get wen ya bin the GYM feel sooo good today 

hope your all well 
Tracey x


----------



## lomelly

Wow this thread moves fast! I keep having busy days and nights so just check in on my phone :haha: went to a movie with DH for the first time in forever and also realized my rings don't fit me anymore... It is weird not having them on.

Army, so beyond sorry for your loss. I can't imagine :hugs:

I hear you on the pregnancy dreams, they're so weird and random. I get dreams of having a baby but there are zombies around and so we have to run away... Messed up lol.

How's everyone feeling? I have terrible lower back pain likely caused by work so am hunched right over today. Anyone else having crappy pregnancy symptoms?


----------



## Kelly9

I had ms all day yesterday kept dry heaving, none today so far :) Seems to come and go. I"m also getting wacked out dreams! Had a few in a row where I was murdering people then feeling so remorseful I was going to take my own life only I woke up. WEIRD.


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly my MS has peaked again. I was fine for a few days then BAM it came back. I woke up dry heaving this AM. Every smell is making me heave too. Ugh... Last night I was such a piggy girl though haha I ate 4 packets of Quaker instant oatmeal...and I usually HATE oatmeal.


----------



## Kelly9

mine usually comes and goes till it doesn't go lol, so basically it's hit or miss then I'll notice it sticks around for a LONG time. I'd prefer to have it come and go so I get a break. 4 packs is a lot! I can only manage 1!


----------



## Sweetz33

I need a break soon....lol and yes...I was a pig.....did I mention it was at 11pm...after I had a full can of campbells soup at 6ish? LOL!!! I swear I am carrying a boy bc this kiddo is hungry, cranky, and picky.....just like my DH and SS LOL!!


----------



## B&LsMom

My dreams were slightly naughty last night--I guess that's what I get for reading the fifty shades series before bed LOL


----------



## Kelly9

that might do it lol.


----------



## samj732

blakesmom said:


> My dreams were slightly naughty last night--I guess that's what I get for reading the fifty shades series before bed LOL

:rofl: I had the same problem when I read them!

lomelly, I had such horrible back pain when I FIRST got pregnant I had to go to physical therapy. It's gotten a lot better now, but I imagine when I get bigger it'll get worse again. (not to mention my therapist was pretty easy on the eyes so it wasn't horrible to go 3 times a week :blush:)

My bitch co-worker has been renamed the "Pregnancy Police" as she says I can _say _I'm pregnant now because I look it. :saywhat:


----------



## Kelly9

^ what a weirdo


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kelly sorry I didn't know I'd missed it of course I will hunny :hugs:

Midwife is randomly coming over today??? She called in on Thursday when I wasn't in so said she'll be Saturday. Confusing! xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> samj732 said:
> 
> 
> I think I want to do frogs in my nursery :blush: I love them, and since I don't want anything too girly or boy-ish this seems like it would work either way. Lots of pretty greens and blues.
> 
> I am doing frogs in my nursery!! Yay!! I love frogs! They are my favorite animal. In fact i have a frog tat on the top of my left foot hehe. I also love the animal's symbolic meaning.
> 
> https://www.whats-your-sign.com/animal-symbolism-frog.html
> 
> Seems perfect! Also the days preceding my bfp there was an abundance of frogs around my front door, and the night I tested a cute little tree frog tried going in my house and wouldn't get off my hand when I tried to release it. Ever since then there has always been a frog outside my front or back door w/o fail.
> 
> I also see a bunch of bunnies too...they are sooooo cute! I guess it is the woods around me.Click to expand...

Sweetz! OMG! How did I miss your pregnancy news???!!! I'm SOOOO happy for you! I've been off and on this site just trying to get caught up and taking breaks here and there from it and must have missed it. Oh i'm so happy for you! I can't wait for my news like that!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

blakesmom said:


> Here are a few of the pics from yesterdays scan!!

BEAUTIFUL SCANS!!! So happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> OxSamantha, I'm sorry you lost your little girls :hugs: I lost my little girl at 18 weeks and oddly enough I was seeing a tttts specialist (though not for that condition) one of the best out there, only Hannah didn't survive her surgery.
> 
> But on a happier note.....
> 
> Ladies I am very happy to say that I got my true :bfp: this morning, as I suspected my trigger never left but now my test lines are dark enough from the squinters I was getting to feel comfortable saying it. I got my first true (just didn't believe it) positive on friday the 13th, the 6 months anniversary of the loss of our daughter, maybe Hannah was looking out for me after all. :cry:

YAY, YAY, YAY!!! CONGRATS!! You deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mrskg said:


> Scan was perfect:cloud9: measuring 8+3. Xxxxxx

Yay! That's wonderful news!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> I can't wait to hear the results of your scan, Sam!
> 
> Lomelly, time is totally dragging for me! I can't believe I'm still only at 12 weeks, it feels like things are going sooooooo slowly.

Time is dragging for me too as I just want a BFP so bad!!! Ugh...I'm not good with patience.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

sparkles86 said:


> yep i definatly want to join, i have until 23rd jan so fingers crossed i do i girlies!

welcome, welcome, welcome!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MissMummyMoo said:


> Congrats for a girl Sam :flower:
> 
> Almost 1 month until my due date and still nothing :cry: X

Hang in there MissMummyMoo, make some fun plans now to keep your mind off it. THat's what i had to do. My date came and went June 15th and I made it through and you will too! We're all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> Who's testing soon? I'm hoping for some more BFPs in the rest of July and in August! :dust:
> 
> AFM, I'm 13 weeks today! I'm nervous for tomorrow afternoon's appt, but hopefully they'll be able to hear the heartbeat. After my appt (assuming they find a heartbeat) I'll start trying to find the heartbeat on my doppler again - I'm hoping I'll be able to find it one of these days!

I just started a new cycle so i feel like my next testing time is forever away...around the 30th of this month. Geesh. But I started taking a bunch of new natural conceiving helpers so I'm hopeful this is our month! Fingers crossed and lots of prayers! I'm also not temping this cycle...just too stressful...mine are always so all over the place anyway so it's very confusing.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ttcbaby - hope evrything's going good with you!! F'xd and lots of baby dust for your cycle :dust: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Well midwife came round and said because my iron is very low a home birth is out of the question at the moment because of bleeding afterwards etc. She said they'll do bloods at 36 weeks and if my levels aren't higher than 10.5 I can't have one :( xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> Hi all! So sorry for everyone's losses, but feeling so positive after seeing all the BFPs since this thread was started!!!
> Can I join? My due date would have been December 4, 2012. I had a MMC, D & C at 10w2d, baby stopped developing at 8w2d. This is my first normal cycle since my D&C on May 11th. 2dpo, but I o'ed earlier than I usually do so didn't BD until the day I o'ed. Fingers crossed!!!

Good luck to you and my fingers are triple crossed!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> Omg...I posted on a local group asking about heart monitors and someone is giving me theirs for FREE!!! They said they understand why I am wanting one as they have a history of mc as well. They are now 34 weeks. She said as long as when I am done with it, I pass on the gift, that is all she needs. Yay!! This is so helpful!! This will lower a lot of stress between appointments. Not to sound churchy but Ty God for this blessing!! :happydance:

No, that's AMAZING and IS a blessing!  Yay!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> The reason I am asking is because our son passed away last year on October 7th. He was a healthy vibrant 17 month old toddler.

Oh how horrible...i'm so sorry for your loss. :nope::hugs:


----------



## traceyAndLee

WHAT a hot day itis .........., how is everone doing?
im very hot went the shops thats about it for me no feeling anythink new today cant wait till the 8th like i keeps say but i cant lol, weigh-in on tuesday see how much iv lost on this celebrity slim, think im doing good at the mo - feeling a like hungry today but im ok iv had a my lil sis over this weekend shes 21 and we can chat about everthin she the best my old sis (29)is on her hols and my lil bro(25+) i miss him not seen him in a long time :( 


best of luck everone 
Tracey xx


----------



## traceyAndLee

Sweetz33 said:


> Omg...I posted on a local group asking about heart monitors and someone is giving me theirs for FREE!!! They said they understand why I am wanting one as they have a history of mc as well. They are now 34 weeks. She said as long as when I am done with it, I pass on the gift, that is all she needs. Yay!! This is so helpful!! This will lower a lot of stress between appointments. Not to sound churchy but Ty God for this blessing!! :happydance:

WOW thats well lovely of her to do that for you x


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ttc xx

Jess aw no that's a shame x you'll be fine though whatever the outcome when enolah is in your arms xxx


----------



## bamagurl

Do you ladies mind if I join!? 

A little about myself I have one beautiful daughter & got pregnant when she was 9 months old. At our 12 week apt we found out the baby had no heartbeat. We were & at times must admit I still am devestated. I ended up having a d&c on April 19th. I would really like to get a bfp before the due date of November 5th. 

I'm sorry for all of your losses & :dust: to you ladies ttc!


----------



## armymama2012

Sure you can join Bamagurl. Welcome! Ack, I only have 56 days til the due date! This needs to be my month!


----------



## Mrskg

Welcome bamagurl sorry for your loss x

:dust: all round xxx


----------



## bamagurl

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Kelly9

jess there is still time for it to change! I hope you get your home birth. I won't have one even if I wanted one cause I am already a hemorrhage risk.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Sam, the "pregnancy police" coworker sounds like a real fruitloop! Kudos to you for not going hormonal on her, yet! :wacko:
Jess, sorry you can't have the home birth you want but thankfully they are looking out for you so you can get right to loving up your little lady!
Tracey, we are both counting down to the 8th! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## 3xBlessed

bamagurl said:


> Do you ladies mind if I join!?
> 
> A little about myself I have one beautiful daughter & got pregnant when she was 9 months old. At our 12 week apt we found out the baby had no heartbeat. We were & at times must admit I still am devestated. I ended up having a d&c on April 19th. I would really like to get a bfp before the due date of November 5th.
> 
> I'm sorry for all of your losses & :dust: to you ladies ttc!

Sorry for your loss Bamagurl :hugs:


----------



## 3xBlessed

ttcbabyisom said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> Who's testing soon? I'm hoping for some more BFPs in the rest of July and in August! :dust:
> 
> AFM, I'm 13 weeks today! I'm nervous for tomorrow afternoon's appt, but hopefully they'll be able to hear the heartbeat. After my appt (assuming they find a heartbeat) I'll start trying to find the heartbeat on my doppler again - I'm hoping I'll be able to find it one of these days!
> 
> I just started a new cycle so i feel like my next testing time is forever away...around the 30th of this month. Geesh. But I started taking a bunch of new natural conceiving helpers so I'm hopeful this is our month! Fingers crossed and lots of prayers! I'm also not temping this cycle...just too stressful...mine are always so all over the place anyway so it's very confusing.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

blakesmom said:


> My dreams were slightly naughty last night--I guess that's what I get for reading the fifty shades series before bed LOL

Love it!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

xxxjessxxx said:


> Hey ttcbaby - hope evrything's going good with you!! F'xd and lots of baby dust for your cycle :dust: xx

Thanks. Everything's pretty good. With the start of this new cycle, I'm trying some new things out to see how it goes.

Grapefruit juice - 1 glass a day
cinnamon in tea/coffee each morning
Evening Primrose Oil - 3 pills a day
Original Mucinex
Liquid Geritol
Prometrium starting cd#16 - round 2
Bloods cd# 21

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## samj732

Welcome bamagurl!

Jess, I don't think I knew you wanted to have a home birth. Wow, you are a lot braver then me. I hope your iron levels get back up so you can have what you want!

GL this cycle ttcbaby!

3xblessed, I'm just waiting to go crazy hormonal on her. She deserves it!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Mrskg, that's what I keep trying to tell myself - how are you feeling anyway? ..optimistic? xx

Bamagurl - welcome sweety, sorry for your loss :hugs: Hope you get a bfp soon! Love your pic btw, I love owls and that kind of look is how I plan to do Enolah's nursery :) xx

Kelly - yeah I hope it changes, but I don't know whether just to settle for hospital now, see what Im like in laour etc and push for a homebirth with the second. Are you classed as a high risk pregnancy then? xx

3xBlessed - Thanks, yeah Im sure it's for the best :) Just hope my iron goes up atleast! GL for the 8th hun xx

Ttcbaby - ahh it seems your doing the best you can hun, wish you alllllll the best :) xx

Sam - yeah, I go into shock very quickly, I find it very hard to relax in places I don't know, even nervous in family's homes! Considering it's important to be very relaxed during labour, they we're the main two reasons why I wanted a home birth, and because of all the germs etc in hospitals xx


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks ladies! I am trying to decide what to do different to get my bfp. I don't want to take on too much so that it causes extra stress. I'm thinking of buying ovulation tests as I haven't had any 2 cycles the same length. Any other suggestions on what might be helpful this go around?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I never used ovulation tests but they work for so many women so GL!
This successful cycle, I tried having sex just when I mainly felt like it - I judged ovulation by my cervix though. It was high and open so I thought best go get to it lol ;) Never had much EWCM.
I also drank looooads of Horlicks as it's very good for you! xx


----------



## bamagurl

Hmm yeah I thought about taking a break this month & just having sex when I felt like it & just enjoying my hubby again then jumping back into ttc in September. I think that's what I may do. I'm just burnt out & kinda down about it.


----------



## Kelly9

yes I"m high risk for every and any pregnancy I ever have now. I have an Arterio venous fistula in my uterus which can rupture during labour, it hasn't yet but thats not to say it won't. Though I'm hoping it doesn't. AT least not till I'm done having kids. Then they can embolize it lol. I also wouldn't do home birth if I was healthy just cause I live like 35-45 minutes from the closest hospital but I wouldn't mind a water birth in a birthing centre.


----------



## kategirl

Bamagurl - Have you tried using Softcups after BD to keep the sperm in near the cervix? I did that the month before my second BFP and the month of my BFP. I don't know if it actually made a difference, but I know a lot of women swear by it and I figure it can't hurt.


----------



## B&LsMom

bamagurl said:


> Thanks ladies! I am trying to decide what to do different to get my bfp. I don't want to take on too much so that it causes extra stress. I'm thinking of buying ovulation tests as I haven't had any 2 cycles the same length. Any other suggestions on what might be helpful this go around?

I really liked the clear blue digital OPK's helped me get my angel BFP and this BFP. They are spendy, so this time I used dollar store OPK's for a few days before and then more or less just "confirmed" with the digitals. I also tempted for several months while waiting for this BFP, but I was told to wait 1 year before TTC, so I wanted to make sure I knew EXACTLY when I was ovulating to get a BFP ASAP. We ended up only waiting 5 months, but I knew SPOT ON when I ovulated with the help of the OPK's and temping...the only other thing I added on was an OTC cough syrup right before I ovulated (you can study up on Municex or Robotussin while TTC if you want more info on that). It was kind of random and only for 1 day, but I who knows maybe it helped??


----------



## bamagurl

I have never tried soft cups but have heard many ladies say it works for them. I have looked them uP online & I may purchase some in September. I think August will be our relax month...

I have thought of the digital ovulation tests just because my cycles are sparatic & it is hard to pinpoint the day of O. My sil has some her hubs accidentally bought thinking they were pregnancy tests. So I may do them this month I'm just not sure. 

The past few months have been so stressful ttc


----------



## kategirl

I'm just getting back from a weekend camping trip with friends, which was lots of fun but also really tiring. Now I have to go home and wash clothes and re-pack for a work trip the next three days. Three days of 12+ hr shifts (two days I'll be sitting at a computer, one day I'll be on my feet all day) during lots of stress (we'll be helping a hospital start using the electronic medical records software that my company makes) - I'm hoping it won't be too hard! My last one I did at 7 weeks and that wasn't any harder than normal - I hope these ones at 15 and 18 weeks won't be too bad. I just hope the pain in my leg doesn't bother me too much.

I'm still feeling like I'm going to start miscarrying at some point. I'm trying to ignore it, but I really don't feel like this baby is going to make it all the way.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Bama - yeah it's good to relax :) Me and OH we're house sitting for 6 weeks which kind of helped :blush: GL sweety, it has taken some of us quite a while to conceive after a loss so don't feel too down hun if you have a few crap cycles. Lets hope you get your BFP this cycle though!! :D xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kelly - Oh dear, that's not good. So do you basically have extra appointments etc to make sure all is well? xx


----------



## bamagurl

xxxjessxxx said:


> Bama - yeah it's good to relax :) Me and OH we're house sitting for 6 weeks which kind of helped :blush: GL sweety, it has taken some of us quite a while to conceive after a loss so don't feel too down hun if you have a few crap cycles. Lets hope you get your BFP this cycle though!! :D xx

Yeah I try not to be impatient as I'm still in the early frame of ttc. I'm trying to think of fun new things to spice it up for the hubby!! He has been such a good sport about my ttc craziness haha


----------



## B&LsMom

bamagurl said:


> I have never tried soft cups but have heard many ladies say it works for them. I have looked them uP online & I may purchase some in September. I think August will be our relax month...
> 
> I have thought of the digital ovulation tests just because my cycles are sparatic & it is hard to pinpoint the day of O. My sil has some her hubs accidentally bought thinking they were pregnancy tests. So I may do them this month I'm just not sure.
> 
> The past few months have been so stressful ttc

Those helped me to relax because when I got a smiley face I knew it was "GO TIME" for those few days in a row--where as before I was just guessing and then waiting for my period to come. After a cycle or two to learn your luteal phase (time between ovulation and AF) you can better gage when to expect/ OR NOT expect AF--even tho you have varying cycle lengths, your Luteal Phase is probably the same within a few days, and its the time waiting to ovulate that is varying...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> Bamagurl - Have you tried using Softcups after BD to keep the sperm in near the cervix? I did that the month before my second BFP and the month of my BFP. I don't know if it actually made a difference, but I know a lot of women swear by it and I figure it can't hurt.

I tried them last cycle and they are strange...i'm sure they work but didn't for me. at least not yet. i might use them just during my most fertile days this cycle and see what happens. good luck girls!


----------



## kategirl

ttcbabyisom said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> Bamagurl - Have you tried using Softcups after BD to keep the sperm in near the cervix? I did that the month before my second BFP and the month of my BFP. I don't know if it actually made a difference, but I know a lot of women swear by it and I figure it can't hurt.
> 
> I tried them last cycle and they are strange...i'm sure they work but didn't for me. at least not yet. i might use them just during my most fertile days this cycle and see what happens. good luck girls!Click to expand...

They do feel a little odd. I had actually gotten them for BDing during AF before we were TTC, so I was already used to them. I preferred to put them in after laying on your back for about 10 minutes - so 10 min letting things do their thing naturally, then out in the Softcup, then lay on my bqack for another 10-15 min just in case. :)


----------



## Kelly9

Jess, thats the plan, won't know for sure till I meet with an OB which won't be for a while, I have my first prenatal apt coming up soon though so will be asking about that. I guess the highest risk is when the placenta comes out, I also can never have a d&c and c sections increase my risk for bleeding as well, especially since it's on the top side of my uterus. They're pretty sure I had it from birth though and I did loose a bit more blood then usual having my son but hannahs delivery was ok so I'm not expecting issues. Just planning for them to be safe. 

Blakesmom why were you told to wait a year to ttc?

I tried soft cups, wasn't a fan of them, very messy and smelled bad with the sperm :sick:


----------



## B&LsMom

I had a partial molar pregnancy--a year is more of an "older" recommendation since I had a partial rather than a complete, 6 months is more common, or 3 weeks of negative hcg followed by 3 months of negative hcg. We ended up conceiving about 5 months post d&c and I had had 3 monthly negatives. Haven't seen the Dr. who did my D&C but her nurse sure was in a panic when I had my monthly hcg levels come back with an increase (because of this new pregnancy)! I returned to my midwives as they are a WHOLE LOT CALMER LOL!!


----------



## Kelly9

^ I'd likely freak to, poor thing probably thought it was your molar coming back. lol.


----------



## B&LsMom

I had gotten a BFP and called to ask if I still needed to do the monthly draw (and to give them a heads up!) So when the nurse was so panicked I felt like I needed to calm her down. She made me go for a Ultrasound STAT--didn't even tell DH I was going as he was working and then even though I knew everything should be OK she did kind of freak me out--and of course since it was sooooo early they couldn't confirm much with the ultrasound which then made me worried until I had another 2 weeks later. By the time I got in to see my midwives @ 10 weeks they were so calm about everything, even when we couldn't hear the HB via doppler--she was like--no biggy--no need to stress, we'll hear it next time--then my 12 week ultrasound gave me TONS of reassurance.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh that does suck, she should have been more calm so as not to stress you out.


----------



## B&LsMom

switched care from that office and never looked back LOL


----------



## samj732

I freakin loved soft cups! I hated the "laying on your back for 10 minutes" thing, I always wanted to get up and pee right away so in went the softcup and I was up running around. We used preseed too as I secretly thought it was more FOB then it was me :blush:

blakesmom, sounds like you've had quite the experience. Glad your midwife is so calm, that's really helpful. 

Got bad news about my grandpa today. Sounds like he is going on hospice tomorrow, (he looks horrible, and he isn't eating anymore) and my grandma is in complete denial saying "everything is fine" even though he turned on their gas stove and almost blew their house up last night. She is refusing any kind of help, and as she takes sedatives at night she doesn't hear what he is doing until she wakes up. I'm so irritated by the whole situation, and I'm not sure if I'll ever be able to forgive my grandma for what she is doing, undiagnosed mental problems or not.


----------



## Mrskg

Blakesmom how far on are you now? X

Sam big :hugs: that sounds stressful x


----------



## traceyAndLee

only 2 more days till AF is here let see if she keeps her face out

hope your all well 
Tracey x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

GL tracey, hoe she stays away! xx


----------



## Kelly9

Sam you can't forgive her cause she's putting him in a home or cause she doesn't ask for help? If she can't take care of him thats the safest place for her and him hon, I know it sucks but I'm sure she'll be loving and supportive and visit him etc. My husbands grandma was like that never asking for help determined to do it all herself but then one day she had to admit she could not keep up and watch him safely (he had dementia) so they put him in a nursing home and she went there all the time to see him and wash his clothes and spend time with him. They thought he wasn't going to last the year but he lived quiet comfortably for over 4 years before passing on.


----------



## samj732

No, I can't forgive her for NOT putting him in a home/getting home health in. She is also the one who forced him to get chemo and he's sicker now then he ever was before. She's leaving him home alone to run errands and go to church when he basically has no idea what's going on. Plus taking these pills to sleep and not keeping an eye on him when he's up half the night? It's so irresponsible of her. I know how cancer works. I watched two grandparents die of it already, plus I work in a nursing home. She's completely in denial about it. She hadn't even signed a DNR until this morning, and only did because my mom insisted on it and the hospice people convinced her it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Kelly9

It's hard for some to let go but on the brighter side she's getting him the help he needs now. Hopefully it will be best for everyone.


----------



## traceyAndLee

hi 
I just need some support right now... I am feeling like this month is out. I am currently 10/11dpo and have no major symptoms yet.


----------



## B&LsMom

Mrskg said:


> Blakesmom how far on are you now? X
> 
> Sam big :hugs: that sounds stressful x

Wednesday I will be 24 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## samj732

Aww tracey, try not to stress too much. I didn't really have symptoms till about 6 weeks or so. I hated those last few days before testing/AF date though, I always had to find something to occupy my time so I didn't think about it too much.

Except my time occupier was usually this website :rofl:


----------



## armymama2012

traceyAndLee said:


> hi
> I just need some support right now... I am feeling like this month is out. I am currently 10/11dpo and have no major symptoms yet.

Quite a few ladies get BFPs with no obvious symptoms. I will say a prayer for you.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I didn't have any symptoms either, felt pretty normal through most of the pregnancy xx


----------



## traceyAndLee

woop lost 8lbs first week soo happy


----------



## kategirl

Way to go, tracey! :happydance:


----------



## kategirl

traceyAndLee said:


> hi
> I just need some support right now... I am feeling like this month is out. I am currently 10/11dpo and have no major symptoms yet.

I didn't really have any symptoms with mine until just before 5 weeks, even though I had already gotten a BFP at 9 dpo (my first one also took until 17 dpo, so there's always hope until AF comes!).


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Woohoo tracey that's amazing! Be proud of yourself sweet! :) xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

Blakesmom, she could have given you quite a scare!!! Glad your midwives are much calmer!

Sam, sorry you're worried for your grandpa and your grandma isn't facing the reality of the situation and getting him 100% of the help he and she need now.

Tracey, good for you, down 8lbs! Woohoo! I feel the same way you do...not feeling any of my typical pregnancy symptoms...also yesterday and today I've had pink tinged cm...one little blob of red yesterday...hoping it's ib, not AF coming early! I think I'm 9dpo but FF has me down as 7 dpo. FX'ed!


----------



## lomelly

Kate, I know how you feel but you will not lose LO! They are nice and snug in there

Kelly, glad you're getting watched closely through your pregnancy

Sam, I'm glad that it's all sorted now... Even if it is a bit belated

Jess, how's the house hunting?? Did you find a place??


----------



## Kelly9

Jess you're looking for a house? Come BUY MINE!!!! We've been trying to sell for months now lol.

I'm not being monitored yet, will hopefully get that settled during my prenatal apt this week :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Good work Tracey!!


----------



## traceyAndLee

hello, girls 

Well No AF here yet going to see how the day comes out still my come on or even tomorrow now 

how your all well 
Tracey x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

House huntings going abit rubbish, we're trying not to be too picky as we really just want to get out. We're looking at a flat this week though :) 
Hows everything with you Lomelly?

Haha Kelly I would if I could ;) Ahh it will be good once you have the reassurance of the extra care - how are you feeling all about this pregnancy so far?


----------



## samj732

It rained here! Oh so nice to wake up to the sound of it, we've been in a bit of a drought for a month now. Plus the weather is super nice -- only in the 70s today instead of the 90s. So funny how the weather and food dictate my mood so much these days. 

GL tracey! Hope the witch stays away for you :)

Happy house hunting Jess! Hopefully the flat you look at will be nice.


----------



## Kelly9

Jess: pretty good so far surprisingly. I mean I worry more then I would have but I have some great symptoms and just feel certain that I'll see a nice HB on Friday. Later I've been trying to figure what my intuition is telling me re gender. I think I'm still leavin towards girl but not as much as before.y symptoms still point to girl mostly if I go by past pregnancies. I think I'm just second guessing myself cause I want a girl. Anyway it's a long way till we find that out.


----------



## traceyAndLee

OMG OMG ......... AF didnt show to day just went out now and got some test cud nonr wait anymore tell me what you think plz 

https://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll349/tracey2884/BFPx2.jpg


----------



## Camlet

Wow Tracey they look very bfp to me! Congrats!! :D :happydance: xx


----------



## Kelly9

what we think? It's clearly a bfp you don't need us to tell you that,


----------



## bamagurl

Congrats! That is wonderful!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Looks good Tracey! Woohooo for you! :happydance:

Good luck on Friday Kelly!


----------



## kategirl

Tracey, that's wonderful! Congrats!! :happydance:

AFM, I'm only 15 weeks today but I'm starting to be noticeably pregnant. I was on a work trip and all the nurses were asking if I was pregnant. I also heard the baby's heartbeat loud and strong tonight, which really helped ease my mind. :)


----------



## samj732

Whoop congrats tracey! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

My little man is 2 today! Still in shock I think.


----------



## samj732

Happy birthday to your son Kelly!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kelly - ahh that's good you feel positive :D I think we tend to know ;) Happy Birthday to your LO sweety!! xx

Kate - great to hear about a strong heartbeat and you should post some pics of your bump ;) xx

Tracey - so fab to see a BFP!!!!! Congrats and H&H 9 months :happydance: xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey jess just stopping by to say hello glad all is well!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Happy bday to your little man Kelly! 

Great to hear that you heard the baby's strong heartbeat Kate!


----------



## armymama2012

Well here are my symptoms: Hot flashes, lots of gas, backache, achy knees, headache, insomnia, yellow CM, and mild abdominal cramping. Thoughts?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Keepthefaith - hello :D How are you!! Im good thanks, Loving the 3D pic of your little one - how cute! xx

Armymama - they sound hopeful!!! F'xd you have a bfp coming your way :dust: xx


Me and OH are viewing a flat in 2 hours, and got a huge famly meal going on with his family tonight, btu after some family dramas the other day Im not looking forward to that it of today xx


----------



## girlinyork

Hi everyone. Took a break to get my head together and now I'm coming back with my :BFP: news :) Got it today - two days before my due date. I'm numb x


----------



## traceyAndLee

girlinyork said:


> Hi everyone. Took a break to get my head together and now I'm coming back with my :BFP: news :) Got it today - two days before my due date. I'm numb x

Congrats hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

girlinyork thats great! Got a pic of the test? I was wondering where you went. 

My scan was amazing today! 1 healthy little baby HB 153 I'm 7+3 and due march 26th, there's a pic in my journal.


----------



## girlinyork

I haven't taken a picture. I handed it over to OH and if I ask for it back to snap it he'll think I am crazy. I'm going to redo one tomorrow (bought four today) and I'll post a pic then :)


----------



## Kelly9

sounds good. I peed on so many tests when I got my bfp!


----------



## girlinyork

I'm going to buy a test for each day until I'm out of the woods I think lol. I still can't believe it!


----------



## kategirl

Big congrats, girlinyork! I hope this one is your rainbow! :happydance:

I'm so happy that so many more are getting their BFPs!

With this one I took 7 tests (all digis) in 9 days, from my first one 5 days before AF was due until 3 days after AF was due. I was nervous it was a chemical, especially since I had some spotting the day before and the day after AF was due (so for the other early bird testers, remember spotting isn't necessarily a bad sign even though it's really scary...). I would have even taken more except I was out and didn't want to spend more money, lol!


----------



## girlinyork

I'm going to make my way through my superdrug tests and then I'll hit the digis. God, we sound like junkies :)


----------



## kategirl

The Clearblue Digitals were actually the cheapest tests I found locally (the five packs worked out to cheaper per test than even the store brands which all came in smaller packs, no joke) and I just love seeing the words instead of having to guess. I know some people complain they can't pick it up early, but I had mixed results: first BFP took until 17 dpo, this BFP I got at 9 dpo (and that was the first test I took, so it might even have come up sooner if I had tried, who knows).


----------



## girlinyork

Well, I'd pee on my hand if it would tell me I'm pregnant so whatever works best I suppose :)


----------



## stephanie1990

girlinyork - Congrats :hugs:

god there is soooo many posts on here since the last time iv been on! 

xxxJessxx - Hello:flower: 

How are you hun? nearly 32 weeks i see! God its nearly your time, im so excited for you!!! have you got everything ready for your little girl? 
Ella is costing me a fortune, she is putting weight on all the time, she is 11 pound 11 as of today, put a pound on in a week lol, Im buying new clothes all the time! xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Wow, a strong and healthy girl there :) Bet she's worth every penny x


----------



## Kelly9

I did tests up till 6 weeks, 6 frers and 4 digis, usually I wouldn't do so many but I'd had a bit of spotting so wanted to be sure. I got my bfp at 7-8dpo which is super early. Now the peeing on sticks urge is gone which is good for my bank account. I also did like 20 ics in-between when I used the good sticks lol.


----------



## girlinyork

I might order 60 ICs. Should take me through til the second tri although I'm not getting good lines on them at the moment


----------



## Kelly9

The only issue with doing IC's later then 6-7 weeks is eventually the lines will get fainter because how the HCG changes as you get further along, I would recommend to stop testing around 6 weeks or not much after. Will you get an early scan? 

You're on 9dpo I wouldn't expect the lines to be dark at this point mine were faint even that early though they were def there.


----------



## girlinyork

Yeah, mine are faint but definitely there. OH saw them so I definitely didn't have line eye either. I'll probably stop testing once the news has sunk in LOL x


----------



## Kelly9

I found testing worked it's way out of my system around 6 weeks, but for now for you they're fun and reassuring.


----------



## girlinyork

I can't wait to go to sleep so I can wake up and test again. I don't think I'll manage it though because I'm so excited :D


----------



## kategirl

Honestly, I still have days when I don't feel like I'm really pregnant and I want to go POAS, lol. But now I can go listen to the heartbeat instead which is my new "drug". I just can't wait until I can starr feeling the baby a little, and until I get my second ultrasound, I think both of those will make it more real to me. Right now I'm still just thinking like I'm going to lose this one.

I'm so super excited about our new BFPs! Seriously, they are making me so happy right now! I'm just so excited for you girls. :happydance:

As for me, my parents are coming to visit this weekend and they're bringing me the dresser and nightstand (for next to my nursing chair) for the nursery. It's the furniture I grew up with, and that my mom got when she was a really little girl - it's very simple and just the slightest bit mid century. It will look great with a fresh coat of paint! I really want to start on the nursery but it's still too early so I know I'll have to wait, but I do need to finish up my registry since we just decided my baby shower is Sept 30 (SUPER early which I don't like, but all of my family has conflicts in October and I'm not sure I'll want to do a 7 hr drive back home in my third trimester). I hate doing any decorating or a baby shower too early because I worry about what happens if I lose the baby - has anyone else felt that way?


----------



## samj732

WHOO!! Congrats girlinyork!! I was wondering about you, so glad you got to come back with FANTASTIC news!!!

Kate, I'm so freaking stoked to do my nursery I don't even know what to do with myself. I would to it alone but my dad has his HUGE computer desk in there (plus a gun cabinet, and another desk) and I can't lug it out myself. I don't even bother to think that I won't need it, because everything is going fantastically and I have no doubts that my little Iz is going to be a happy and healthy baby. If you haven't had any complications so far it's safe to say you're in the "green zone."


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats girlinyork!!!


----------



## girlinyork

I had to up the contrast because my phone mangled the shot but here is today's test. A bit darker than yesterday's and clearly there.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats girlinyork that's definately a :bfp: :D x


----------



## Camlet

Congrats Girlinyork!! :happydance: it's great to see some new bfps!! Looking at all the tickers from all you ladies with bfps I can't believe how fast all your pregnancies are going! Time seems to be flying lately! :) xx


----------



## girlinyork

Thanks everyone. I am so tired but every time I settle for a nap I have to get up and look at my test again hahaha


----------



## lomelly

jess, I've been stupid busy with work. my boss is off on leave again and the other full timer to help me is out sick most of the time... :( I saw that you're going to look at a flat soon, I hope that went well! you don't just want to settle so I understand the pickiness. family drama... :( hope everyone is behaving towards you and your OH and Enolah!

tracyandlee, a BFP!! congrats!!! that's a nice clear one!

girlinyork, a BFP for you too!!! so thrilled, and two days before your due date!!

kelly, happy birthday to your LO!

kate, I must admit, I went a bit doppler crazy myself lol till LO started moving I had that sucker out once a day, sometimes twice a day! best sound ever!

sam, hope your family issues are mending... it's so hard having more stress when preggo!

AFM, I need more sleep! I get insomnia at about 3-4am, where I wake up and can't get back to bed till 5-6 then my alarm goes off at 6 or 7 and I curse at the world :haha: so I come home and try to have a nap after supper and then go to bed early.. livin' it large!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Girlinyork!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Girlin that is for sure a nice line!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Girlin - welcome back hunny :D Yaaaaay for a bfp :D H&H 9 months!!! xx

Kelly - woohoo for a great scan :cloud9: xx

Stephanie - hey sweety!!
yes it's going quickly and its scary lol. She's dropped really low now, does that actually mean anything??
Nope, plan to get everything officially by the end of AUgust, but panicking as we should have a place by the end of that too :dohh: 
Yaaay for a lovely healthy girl!! Im trying to get clothes up until 9 months lol so hopefully I won't have to buy much after! xx

lomelly - ahh hunny, I hope work gets easier on you sweety :hugs: I'm struggling to sleep too!!! IT's a nightmare isn't it! Didn't think it would be possible from how tired I am. Viewing was cancelled :nope: But we're viewing another property next week :) xx


----------



## Kelly9

YOu need a good pregnancy/nursing pillow to help you sleep in third tri, I found it did wonders.


----------



## armymama2012

I have had lots of EwCm the last two days. Anyone get this in their 2ww?


----------



## B&LsMom

I had loads of creamy CM if I remember right...


----------



## Kelly9

I would get ewcm periodically throughout my tww both when pregnant and when AF was coming, so I'm not much help. With my first natural pregnancy my boobs were the give away they were sore and achey around 7dpo and stayed that way.


----------



## armymama2012

Well with my first my boobs didnt hurt til 9-10 weeks into the pregnancy and they normally dont hurt with AF either.


----------



## girlinyork

I have been getting tons of yellow cm. And one point I wondered if I was just plain wetting myself (sorry tmi)


----------



## samj732

girlinyork said:


> I have been getting tons of yellow cm. And one point I wondered if I was just plain wetting myself (sorry tmi)

It won't stop either! Find some pantyliners you like or else you'll be changing your panties twice a day, if you're anything like me at least :blush:

It rained here again today! :happydance: And I thought I was going to be so ambitious and clean the house... well I cleaned my room, washed my bedding and sucked some cobwebs off the ceiling and had to have a nap. How lame is that :nope:

Going to see my grandpa again tomorrow. I almost don't want to, but I don't want to be the selfish grandchild either. It's just that I already watched two grandparents die of cancer, and I don't really want to see it again. Especially since I watch my residents at work deteriorate by the day too. It's rough, and I still don't think my grandma is getting him the proper care.


----------



## girlinyork

Oooh thanks, I will :) 

Really sorry about your grandpa. I use to work in a care home and it was hard enough seeing clients waste away. Can't imagine how hard it is for you x


----------



## Kelly9

With my second pregnancy my boobs didn't hurt till much later then with this one they ached like they did with my first but now it's just my nips that hurt. 

I can't wait to not wear panty liners! I have to wear them cause of the progesterone inserts they make such a mess so when I'm off those in just over 2 weeks I refuse to wear them! I'd rather change my underwear then have to fuss with them ugh.


----------



## girlinyork

Carefree do a range of paper thin ones which cost 99p and I don't notice them.

I don't know if they sell them there but maybe you can buy them from the UK amazon site?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Carefree-P...8CO4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344796971&sr=8-2


----------



## Kelly9

We have a very thin one out here made by always but I still don't like them!


----------



## traceyAndLee

look like im back her girls was a false positive - but iv never bin happy to see AF see toook her time to come but shes her, xxxxx


----------



## girlinyork

So, so, so, sorry Tracey :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So sorry Tracey :hugs: X


----------



## Camlet

So sorry Tracey :hugs: xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

Sorry Tracey!


----------



## kategirl

I'm so sorry to hear that, Tracey. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Sad to hear that tracy but yay for AF then? I'm guessing she hasn't been around in a while?

MrsKg where are ya? How are things? Have you had another scan?


----------



## armymama2012

Odd question but I might as well ask: If I dont get a BFP this cycle, any of you pregnant ladies have some OPKs/HPTs you'd be willing to send to me? If not, no big deal but last time I asked 2 ladies sent me some so I thought I might ask here.


----------



## kategirl

Armymama, I don't have any of either of those or I'd send then your way. Hoping AF doesn't show and you won't need them anyway! :)

AFM, very quick rant: My husband doesn't want his mom to invite his SIL to my baby shower unless she apologizes for how she's been treating his parents/us lately. I'd like her to come as long as she can play nice for the afternoon, but my husband is still mad about it. My MIL isn't sure if she wants to invite her or not. Oh my...


----------



## girlinyork

armymama2012 said:


> Odd question but I might as well ask: If I dont get a BFP this cycle, any of you pregnant ladies have some OPKs/HPTs you'd be willing to send to me? If not, no big deal but last time I asked 2 ladies sent me some so I thought I might ask here.

I have opks and a clearblue digital opk with two sticks left. You in the UK? X


----------



## armymama2012

LOL No. I'm in NY, USA.


----------



## Kelly9

Don't have any left I peed on them all when I got my bfp :blush:


----------



## samj732

So sorry tracey :hugs:

I don't have any sticks left either. I had a few but chucked them when I moved as I didn't need them anymore. Didn't think about just sending them to someone else at the time :blush:

Well, the visit with my grandpa didn't go so well. He's doing really poorly, and I don't expect him to make it to the end of the month.


----------



## girlinyork

I'm still happy to send them your way. Send me your address in a PM x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Kelly, I will look into one! xx

Tracey - :hugs: sorry hunny hopefully next cycle will bring more luck xx

Sam - Im sorry to hear about your grandpa sweety, I hope your family are staying strong :flow: xx


----------



## kategirl

Sam, I'm so sorry about your grandpa. :hugs:

Last night I had a really vivid, horrible dream that I started to bleed and to lose the baby. When I woke up I had a hard time reminding myself it was only a dream and not true. I still feel kind of uneasy, especially because I've been worrying lately (my bump isn't getting bigger and I still haven't gained weight, but I know I'm still early and since I hear a heartbeat I shouldn't worry so much).


----------



## girlinyork

samj732 said:


> Well, the visit with my grandpa didn't go so well. He's doing really poorly, and I don't expect him to make it to the end of the month.

sooo sorry Sam :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Kelly my scan is tomorrow :wacko: 

:hugs: Tracy x

:hugs: Sam x


----------



## 3xBlessed

So sorry to hear about your grandpa Sam.


----------



## lomelly

jess, thanks :hugs: it's been a bit better, I finally get a day off tomorrow!! do you find that when you sleep on your side your hip and leg feel achey on that side? I have to put a pillow in front of me so I don't roll over on my front.. do you sleep with many pillows? I'm guilty of still sleeping on my back sometimes... I just can't help it! FX'd for the place next week being just what you want :)

kelly, I have been considering getting a pregnancy pillow. which one did you have? they don't sell many in Canada and I don't want to pay an arm and a leg for shipping..

tracyandlee, so sorry :hugs: 

sam, I'm very sorry about your grandpa.. I hope that you and your family can enjoy this time with him.. :hugs:

mrskg, can't wait to hear about your scan!!! 

kate, sounds like you're in quite the pickle... is there any way to compromise so no one is hurt??

AFM, gonna upload bump picture from photobucket.. I'm huuuuuge. random people have come up and ask if I'm due soon and I say no I have two months till due date, and they say "oh god you're so big, you'll never make it till your due date".... shut up already lol jeez! and these are people that have never seen me before and have no idea what my build was before!


----------



## lomelly

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i469/lmelch/EA405A41-A8E3-49CD-9EF4-C381FFE003AC-6084-000007684583D5D1.jpg


----------



## girlinyork

Lomelly, that's a gorgeous bump!


----------



## lomelly

thanks, he's shaping up to be a big baby lol


----------



## traceyAndLee

@lomelly gorgeous bump so jelly about it i cant wait to b elike that lol :) x


----------



## samj732

Thanks ladies :) It's rough, but he never really took great care of himself. Smoking and drinking almost his entire life had to catch up to him eventually, and he's comfortable at home which makes it easier. Hopefully it's quick and not drawn out and painful.

Kate, I lost 17 pounds and was still losing up to week 20. I finally started gaining weight again then. My friends&family say they can tell I'm pregnant, but the general public has no idea. Don't worry, some ladies just show later then others. Enjoy it, because when we get too big we are going to be super uncomfortable.

Great bump lomelly! You certainly are looking very pregnant :)

GL at your scan mrskg! Can't wait to see pics! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Lomelly nice bump! I'm in Canada to I got the boomerang pillow by jolly jumper I think it's from babiesrus I paid 60 bucks I think maybe 70 but it's worth every penny. Don't waste your money on others. It's great cause it works perfect for sleeping during pregnancy and awesome for nursing! 

Mrskg yay!!! Have you been using the Doppler? 

I found tulips heartbeat today with my Doppler! 168 bpm! I'm 8 weeks exactly so this is 2 days earlier then my other pregnancies!


----------



## kategirl

Kelly, very exciting! :)

I'm getting really nervous about the baby now. I know everything should be fine, but I just heard about a second friend who lost their baby at 17 weeks, and I couldn't find the heartbeat tonight. I think I'll feel a lot better once I feel the baby or have the second ultrasound, but for now I can't shake the fear. :(


----------



## armymama2012

Holy cow! I just took another OPK for the heck of it and it is 2x darker than the control line. I swear its so dark purple its almost black! I will take and post a pic in a minute. Still going to test tomorrow!


----------



## kategirl

Armymama, I hope this is your cycle!


----------



## armymama2012

Here are the pics:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4816.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 0









IMG_4818.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## girlinyork

I got a line like that this cycle. Go hump your bloke!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kate - dreams like that are horrible but you'll be feeling LO move soon!!! :D xx

Lomelly - yes! My hips go numb :nope: I sleep with one extra pillow but it doesn't really work so well. Your bump is gorgeous!! I haven't taken one in weeeeks! xx

GL with your scan Mrskg :hugs: xx

Kelly - yay for bubs heartbeat!!! So lucky to find it so early :) xx

Armymama - looks fab! Now get to it!!!!!!!!!!!! :sex: xx


----------



## kategirl

Fx for a great scan, Mrskg!

I tried to find the heartbeat twice last night and couldn't, which I haven't had happen in a couple weeks. I keep trying to reming myself that it's still early and I'm not very pregnant yet (I'm just 16 weeks today), but I'll definitely be happy when work is done this afternoon and I can go home and try to find it again!


----------



## girlinyork

I'm a bit crampy today so I am resting up. I need somebody to come bring me lunch lol


----------



## Mrskg

:cloud9: everything perfect measuring 13+1 x im guessing team :pink: still a bit shell shocked xxx
 



Attached Files:







scan 017.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1









scan 018.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kategirl

So exciting, Mrskg! Your LO looks wonderful! I'm so happy for you. :happydance:

I can't wait for my scan, the 9 week one didn't look like a baby, lol.


----------



## armymama2012

BFN so I guess I am ovulating today. I will jump DH when he gets home.


----------



## kategirl

I have some spotting, just a little pink. My OB said there's no need to come in unless it gets heavy, but it doesn't give me a good feeling about things. I hope it's just that things are irritated or something, but of course I'm a bit worried since I also couldn't find a heartbeat yesterday.


----------



## girlinyork

Kate, really hope everything is okay. Just remember that there's a 99.5% chance it's nothing at this point x


----------



## kategirl

I know, I'm trying to just relax because it's probably nothing, I just wish I could go home and try to find the heartbeat again so that I'd know my little guy is still alive in there. Even if it is a miscarriage, I've kind of half been expecting it so I should be okay. I just feel bad that my mom sent out baby shower invites yesterday - I knew it was too early for a shower when I'd only be 22 weeks, but it was the only time that worked.


----------



## kategirl

armymama2012 said:


> BFN so I guess I am ovulating today. I will jump DH when he gets home.

I hope the jumping goes well and you make a baby out of it!!!


----------



## samj732

Great pics mrskg! Glad it went well :):)


----------



## girlinyork

My sister said she spotted a smidge in her second tri and it was just her cervix getting all irritated. I'd bet that this is what your spotting is x


----------



## kategirl

I'm sure it probably is, but between not finding the heartbeat and a little spotting and getting cramps the last couple days (kind of around the bump, which I figured were normal since stuff is changing in there), I'm just concerned. My next appt in almost two weeks will be a big relief! Or I'm hoping I can find the heartbeat again, or maybe even feel flutters soon. Just anything to tell me that things are okay that it's still alive in there would be awesome.


----------



## girlinyork

You'll be getting those kicks before you know it :)


----------



## 3xBlessed

Mrskg...great pics!!!!

Armymama, good luck and have fun!!!

Kate, I hope you find the heartbeat tonight and get some peace of mind...anytime you see pink, red, brown it's terrifying! With my first I had slight spotting in my 27th and 29th week...who knows why but he didn't come until 2 weeks after his due date weighing a whopping 9lbs 12oz!!! I'll be praying for you honey!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kate - Im sure the spotting is nothing to worry about, and the cramps - I had looads between 16-18 weeks as I think that's near to when I sort of popped too.
As for the heartbeat even at 20 weeks I had times I couldn't find her lol, even now - I have to get near her back before I find it! xx

Mrskg - amaaaaazing pics!! Im am soooooooo happy for you :happydance: DO you think it's another madam? xx


----------



## Kelly9

mrskg!!!!! YAY!!!!!! You must really be on cloud 9! Why are you guessing girl?


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: Kate x

Jess yeah imthink another madam lol x

Kelly I am now that the shock has wore off x I think skull looks like a girl? x I'm thinking maybe my losses were boys since I have 3 girls x only 7 weeks till we find out xxx


----------



## Kelly9

will be interesting to see!


----------



## kategirl

I'm hopefully finding out gender in three weeks. I really hope the baby cooperates!


----------



## B&LsMom

Mrskg--beautiful scan pics!!!


----------



## samj732

Sent myself home from work today, was in so much pain I called my doctor (who was of course on vacation) so talked to the on-call doctor who made me come in. Baby seems fine (they did an ultrasound and a stress test) but my white blood count is up and they don't know why. So now I'm stuck in the hospital overnight with IV antibiotics :( I hate needles!


----------



## B&LsMom

Booo for needles but good job for going in--sounds like it was good you did!!


----------



## Kathleen1994

Got pregnant in may lost it a week after and my due date would of been january 20th 2013.. :'(


----------



## kategirl

Kathleen, I'm sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: welcome to the thread.

Sam, I hope everything's fine and you're feeling better soon! What a sucky things to have happen.

AFM, spotting seems to have stopped for now, or at least lightened. Still cramping, still couldn't find a heartbeat last night, but at least I didn't start bleeding more. I guess I'll have to wait until my appt on the 27th to know things are okay, unless I can find the heartbeat or start feeling some flutters before that (I can always hope!).


----------



## Mrskg

Welcome Kathleen x sorry for your loss x

Sam hope all is ok an you get home soon x

Kate is there no one you can see to help put your mind at rest? X


----------



## kategirl

Mrskg said:


> Kate is there no one you can see to help put your mind at rest? X

No, my OB said there was no reason to come in unless I started bleeding heavily or the cramps were so painful that I can't move (which they aren't even close to that bad). Luckily I at least feel a little more hopeful since I don't see any spotting today, so I'm hoping it's just a bad set of coincidences that don't mean anything.


----------



## Mrskg

Aw that's a shame it's a worry you could do without :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

sam you'll be right as rain in no time. rest up.

kate couldnt you go to emerg? very likely just bad coincidences.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Hope you're feeling better today Sam and that they figure out the cause soon.

Sorry for your loss Kathleen:hug:

Kate, I wish they would bring you in just to give you peace of mind!


----------



## girlinyork

Hello Kathleen. Sorry to see you here but nice to meet you x

Kate I would go into a&e and exaggerate a bit to get looked at x


----------



## armymama2012

Well temping confirmed that I ovulated yesterday. We Bd'd last night and will Bd for 2 more nights. Testing on the 27th!


----------



## Kelly9

^ lots of luck


----------



## samj732

Welcome kathleen :hugs:

GL armymama!

Kate, can't you just go in and ask for someone else to look for the HB? That would probably be all the reassurance you need, and wouldn't take them that long.

I'm home now thank goodness! They still don't really know what's wrong except my bloodwork looked like I had some sort of infection, and the doctor thought it was maybe somewhere in my abdomen because it was so painful when he pressed on it. So they filled me up with antibiotics and sent me on my merry way since the white count was down this morning. So glad to be home -- it's hard to sleep in a hospital!!

It was so funny; when I was in the triage room last night they put that belt monitor thing on me and baby was cooperating pretty well. Well, the second the nurse said "look at that, she doesn't mind being monitored" baby started flipping around, kicking, basically just going nuts :rofl: what a stubborn child I have!


----------



## kategirl

So glad you're feeling better, sam!


----------



## kategirl

I'm fairly sure I was able to get my little guy's heartbeat for about two seconds tonight. It was just for a second or two, but I think I heard the hoof beat pattern. I'm going to hope that he's just chilling out and hiding a bit! :baby: And I must be stretching out - the sides of my bump have been so painful on and off today!

(I'm going to be very confused if this little guy actually turns out to be a girl. All I've been thinking or referring to him as has been as a boy! :blue:)


----------



## girlinyork

He's enough of a worry to be a boy :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mrskg - will be interesting to find out, would you like a boy? xx

Kate - eeek can't wait to find out what your LO is! yaya for the heartbeat xx

Sam - sorry to hear that but hope alls ok now hunny 

Welcome Kathleen - So sorry for your loss sweety, hopefully you'll have a bfp again before you know it!! xx

Armymama - f'xd you got that egg girl :spermy: GL!!! xx


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hi Ladies,

room for one more? :flower:

I got my first ever BFP on my first round of clomid in June and lost my angel @5weeks :cry: my due date would have been the 28 March 2013...Praying I get a sticky Bean before then...

sorry for all your losses :hugs: and congrats to all the BFP :happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

Always room for one more :hugs:


----------



## kategirl

Welcome mummywant2be. :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

MummyWant2be said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> room for one more? :flower:
> 
> I got my first ever BFP on my first round of clomid in June and lost my angel @5weeks :cry: my due date would have been the 28 March 2013...Praying I get a sticky Bean before then...
> 
> sorry for all your losses :hugs: and congrats to all the BFP :happydance:

So sorry for your loss--will you be doing clomid again??


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Welcome MummyWant2be, sorry for your loss but welcome :hugs: xx


----------



## Mrskg

Jess I'm not too fussed either way but a girl would be easier to squeeze into our house x

Kate so pleased you found hb x 

:wave: mummywant2be x sorry for your loss but glad you found your way over here x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Bless, how old is your youngest daughter? Are they all excited?
Me and my sisters, first one I have 7 years difference with, and the other 11. It works well, I think thats the advantage of girls. You could put a 4 year old girl with a 13 year old and they'll get on well, but boys are much harder if they have a 'too' big age gap xx


----------



## lomelly

sam, glad you and baby are doing well :flower:

how's everyone doing?? anyone want to trade legs??? :haha: mine are killing me!!!


----------



## girlinyork

It turns out that I can't eat yoghurt any more. I had my head in the toilet over one :/


----------



## B&LsMom

I had a hard time with dairy in the first try--and into the first weeks of the 2nd tri too.


----------



## girlinyork

Going to have to find non dairy sources of calcium :/


----------



## Kelly9

your prenatal should have calcium. 

I'm just not very hungry these days beyond lunch time.


----------



## B&LsMom

I was going to say pre-natals also...


----------



## samj732

Oh god, I loved yogurt in the first tri. It was one of the only things I COULD eat :wacko: It's so strange to hear about how every pregnancy is so extremly different!

Still feeling pretty good! Now I just feel like I tore all my stomach muscles :rofl:


----------



## girlinyork

my prenatal has calcium but I like getting as many of my nutrients fresh as I can. Kale is quite high in calcium so I'm going to eat that slathered in gravy - yum yum yum


----------



## MummyWant2be

blakesmom said:


> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> room for one more? :flower:
> 
> I got my first ever BFP on my first round of clomid in June and lost my angel @5weeks :cry: my due date would have been the 28 March 2013...Praying I get a sticky Bean before then...
> 
> sorry for all your losses :hugs: and congrats to all the BFP :happydance:
> 
> So sorry for your loss--will you be doing clomid again??Click to expand...

Thanks hun! and nope we are not to try clomid for atleast 3months! so for now its the natural route...congrats on your Pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I've lost my appetite, have to force myself to eat :( ...except for chocolate :blush:
MummyWant2be - GL with the natural route hunny ;) xx



Goodnews for me and OH.. we're viewing another property Wednesday that we already like the sound of :) xx


----------



## Kelly9

^ I hope it's perfect. We have a showing wednesday so maybe we'll sell?


----------



## lomelly

jess, chocolate diet sounds simply divine.. but I do hope you can eat something else as it's probably not the best for the long term :haha: hope the place you're viewing is lovely!

girlin, ahhh you mentioned gravy... oh how I love anything smothered in gravy... mmm! I've never actually had kale :shrug: but that does sound good

kelly, you're selling house? GL!

mummywant2be, i hope the natural route works and you get a swift BFP!


----------



## B&LsMom

She is a good girl for going "natural" with her calcium--I'm not a fan of Kale :sick:


----------



## kategirl

mummywant2be - I hope your angel comes soon!

kelly - I hope this showing is the one!

AFM, I keep getting cramps and just that general feeling down there that I always get right before AF comes (but no more spotting, thank goodness!). I'm a little bit nervous since I still can't get the heartbeat well (I think I can get it for just a second or two, and it's mixed with other noises) and I haven't felt the baby move at all yet, but I know both of those can be normal. Have others had cramps/feelings like that around 16-ish weeks? I'm sure it's normal, but I like hearing that other people had it as well. :)\

My weekend was really full with some people coming to visit and lots of driving around in Miata's (a type of convertible). We had a fun weekend, but I have been so tired! This coming weekend the in laws are coming out again for a Jimmy Buffet concert, so I hope I can rest up a bit during the week!


----------



## samj732

GL at the showing jess! Hope it's great :thumbup:

I can't remember exactly, but I'm pretty sure I had a ton of cramps around the 17ish week mark. It was mostly round ligament pains but it hurt like a b*tch.

My grandpa passed away this afternoon. It was very peaceful and fast, so I'm grateful for that.


----------



## girlinyork

lomelly kale is amazing! I've also ordered tahini paste which is jammed full of calcium.

Sam, sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks girls!
Lomelly - I haven't had hardly any chocolate :nope: As I know it's not good to have alot so just have a pack of minstrels every other day usuallly lol, forcing down other stuff :(
All I fancied last night was a glass of milk but can't get it as it'll wake the household :( Uh can't wait until we move out!
Kelly eeek f'xd wednesday is the day for both of us :D :D 
Kate - I had loooads of cramps around then too, kept thinking AF was going to come. And don't worry about the heartbeat scenario yet hun, I still struggled at 20 weeks some days! 
Sam - Im truly sorry to hear that, may he rest in peace :flow:


----------



## Mrskg

Jess my girls are 18 14 an 5 x hope all goes well with flat hunting x

Sam :hugs: glad it was quick an peaceful x


----------



## samj732

You're going to have a full house mrskg! Goodness, I can't believe you're 14 weeks already!

Thanks ladies :) it's been a very long week what with my hospital stay, arguing so badly with FOB that my case worker wants me to get a restraining order put against him, and now this. Can't wait for life to settle down for a few months before the baby comes.


----------



## girlinyork

I'm so sorry Sam. I didn't realise you'd fallen out with the FOB :hugs: must be hard for you x


----------



## CatchBabyDust

hello..i just lost my baby exactly one week ago...im still upset and depressed..but i know healing daily..My due date was March 2013.. :( I reallly hope id be expecting already by then ...also far along too! I hope so!! I'm currently not ttc as i am still in my bleeding phase after mc...how long did u bleed for? I'm planning to have unprotected sex right after the bleeding stops..i will not "try" to get pregnant..but i wont prevent it either...if i dont get pregnant within those first two cycles..then i will start seriously ttc again..good luck to everyone in a similar situation


----------



## girlinyork

Hi catchbaby dust. So sorry about your loss :hugs: I bled for about 9 days but I had had to have an ERPC. Is yours a natural loss? X


----------



## CatchBabyDust

girlinyork said:


> Hi catchbaby dust. So sorry about your loss :hugs: I bled for about 9 days but I had had to have an ERPC. Is yours a natural loss? X

Yes natural loss..but it had to be induced by cytotec...and thank u:hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Hopefully you will heal really soon and get your rainbow baby x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mrskg - Ah bless - are they excited?
It's nice your 5 year old will have another LO to play with! xx

Welcome CatchBabyDust - Im so sorry for your loss hunny, hopefully time will heal. I bled for about 6 days with my first, but it was very heavy :hugs:
GL with getting your eggy hun! :) xx


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Thank you Jess and GirlinNewyork xoxox hopefully a bfp will mend this broken heart soon :'(


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sending baby dust to you :dust: xx


----------



## kategirl

Welcome, CatchBabyDust. I hope you get another BFP soon. I bled for 6 days with mine, and it was pretty much just like a normal AF after the first day (which was a bit heavier/different than normal).

I keep having horrible dreams that I'm losing the baby. I know it doesn't mean anything, but it's not putting me in a more hopeful frame of mind. But I did have some round ligament pain when I stood up earlier (had to double over for a minute, it hurt so much!) so I'm at least taking that as a sign that my little guy must be growing in there.


----------



## girlinyork

You'll feel him kicking any day now and that'll put your mind at rest :)


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry for your loss catchbaby, I likely won't be any help but I had full on postpartum bleeding after loosing our girl at 18 weeks, lasted a month. 

Kate you may not be able to get HB cause baby could be behind placenta and if your placenta is anterior it's harder to get. 

Jess praying for wednesday for both of us! We did have a showing yesterday but didn't hear anything.

Lomelly, yes we've been on the market nearly 3 months :wacko: just want it over with. 

Sam so sorry about your grandpa but glad it was peaceful and quick. 

mrskg, your older ones can watch the newer ones! SO you can escape every now and then.


----------



## 3xBlessed

:hug: Sam, you've been through a lot this week

Welcome Catch...I bled for about 10 days (was 10weeks 2 days at D&C) but testing positive for pregnancy for almost 6 weeks after my D&C. :dust: to you!

:hug: to you too Kate...how much longer until your scan?


----------



## kategirl

3xBlessed said:


> to you too Kate...how much longer until your scan?

I have an appt next Monday, so I'll either get to hear the heartbeat and get the OB to say everything looks good, or I guess they'll have to do an ultrasound real quick if they can't find a heartbeat. My next (and last!) scan isn't until Sept 5.


----------



## kategirl

Finally found my little guy's heartbeat again for more than just a second. Makes me feel muuuuuch better that I got to hear him again. :)


----------



## Kathleen1994

kategirl said:


> Kathleen, I'm sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: welcome to the thread.
> 
> Sam, I hope everything's fine and you're feeling better soon! What a sucky things to have happen.
> 
> AFM, spotting seems to have stopped for now, or at least lightened. Still cramping, still couldn't find a heartbeat last night, but at least I didn't start bleeding more. I guess I'll have to wait until my appt on the 27th to know things are okay, unless I can find the heartbeat or start feeling some flutters before that (I can always hope!).

Thank you i find the girls here very understanding and very supportive no one else seems to understand :( just hoping for a BFP this month


----------



## samj732

girlinyork, I made him move out about 2 months ago and it's just been hell ever since. The last few days have been particularly bad, and I'm already stressed about my grandpa.

catchbaby, I bled for a long time. I think I had spotting for about 3 days then full on bleeding for about 10, then spotting again for like 3. Plus I got a period two weeks later that was like 6 days long (usually only 4).

Thank you 3x :flower: It has been a long week!

I had my OB appt today and I had my GTT test and wasn't informed before that I was having it! So I'm most likely going to fail, since I was supposed to fast for 4 hours before hand and obviously didn't :growlmad:


----------



## girlinyork

Aww Sam, you're getting it so rough :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

baby dust to all you ttc'ers :) :dust: xx


fab news for us - me and OH accepted the place and we love it!! Can't wait to get tucked into it! We move in next weekend :happydance: xx

Any luck for you Kelly? xx


----------



## Kelly9

we had a showing but haven't heard anything so probably not. :( But yay for you! 

Kathleen good luck for this cycle.

Kate thats good news. 

Sam lots of hugs.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies trying to catch up on all the posts...I have been MIA from this thread.


----------



## Kelly9

It's been quiet in here...


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm noticing that...where did everyone go?


----------



## B&LsMom

samj732 said:


> girlinyork, I made him move out about 2 months ago and it's just been hell ever since. The last few days have been particularly bad, and I'm already stressed about my grandpa.
> 
> catchbaby, I bled for a long time. I think I had spotting for about 3 days then full on bleeding for about 10, then spotting again for like 3. Plus I got a period two weeks later that was like 6 days long (usually only 4).
> 
> Thank you 3x :flower: It has been a long week!
> 
> I had my OB appt today and I had my GTT test and wasn't informed before that I was having it! So I'm most likely going to fail, since I was supposed to fast for 4 hours before hand and obviously didn't :growlmad:

Is that the glucose blood test?? I don't have to fast before mine...just have to drink a liquid 1 hour before the appt...


----------



## samj732

^^ yes. The woman in the lab told me I was supposed to fast for 4 hours before hand. Oh well, I passed (thankfully!) so I guess it's not a big deal. It seems every hospital has different rules about the one hour test? I've heard a lot of women say they didn't have to fast, but my bestie had to like I was supposed to.

Jess :happydance: Great news!!! Hopefully things will smooth out even more between you and your OH now too.

My grandmother volunteered me to be the urn bearer at my grandpa's funeral. Goodness sakes, I'm pregnant and clutzy... probably not a good idea.


----------



## girlinyork

My CB digi stayed at 2-3 weeks this morning. It should be 3+ and now I feel sick


----------



## kategirl

I've heard so many people say that they got different numbers of weeks pregnant on the digis, even when using the same sample! The pregnant/not pregnant part seems to be reliable, but not the weeks. I'm sure it's just the test. :hugs: Do you have a scan anytime soon?


----------



## girlinyork

Not until 12 weeks which will be like mid October :(


----------



## lomelly

Sam, So sorry to hear :hugs:

Jess, So happy you got a place!!! Better get to packing :haha:

Girlinyork, those things are so unreliable.. Can your dr not give you an early scan because of previous mcs?? I'm sure things are fine :)

Kate, Doppler to the rescue!!! Glad you found it, LO can still play hide and seek in there..


----------



## girlinyork

No, no early scans. They won't let me because I've not have three losses :(


----------



## Kelly9

Girlin don't worry about the numbers, test with another digi in 2-3 days, they're so not reliable! I was having betas done so knew my numbers and they were not lining up with the results on the digi. To get a 3+ you need to have levels over 2000 I believe and so many people don't have levels that high at 5 weeks.


----------



## girlinyork

I decided not to test with a digi. My IC lines have gotten progressively darker and now my test line matches the control so I'm going to leave it at that and not obsess and chalk it up to my unique levels :) Thanks for all the advice ladies xx


----------



## Kelly9

^ great idea!

Update and pic in my journal


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I thought I put my name down a few months a go but I guess not. Thought I would come and share my BFP with you all. I had a MC on jan 6 this year so my due date was august 22nd I got my miracle BFP on august 21st!! I cant believe i made it by 1 day!!

Please let this be our sticky bean xx

Good luck to the rest of you lovely ladies


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats!!


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, Well now my cervix is high and closed plus my CM seems to have increased.


----------



## girlinyork

Yay congrats foxy. I got mine with a day to spare x

that's a good sign armymama x


----------



## MummyWant2be

Congrats Foxy :happydance: sticky vibe your way :happydance:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Kate, so glad you found the little bean's heartbeat! Hoping you get more reassurance on Monday!

Still sending hugs Sam!

Congrats Jess!

Foxy...congrats too! 

AFM...missed the eggy last month...but hoping I caught it this month...got my positive OPK this morning and BD last night and Wednesday night! Will again either tonight or tomorrow morning...decisions, decisions! :)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Truly inspiring Foxy!! You made it :D wow and by one daaay!! :) that's reallly awesome ..congrats


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats foxy :flower:

It all sounds promising armymama. I have everything crossed for you. When will you be testing? 

AFM: I got my :bfp: this morning. Totally did not expect it. It was my last chance before my due date of September 6th. I'm so so nervous. I'm trying to be excited but darent x


----------



## armymama2012

MissMummyMoo said:


> Congrats foxy :flower:
> 
> It all sounds promising armymama. I have everything crossed for you. When will you be testing?
> 
> AFM: I got my :bfp: this morning. Totally did not expect it. It was my last chance before my due date of September 6th. I'm so so nervous. I'm trying to be excited but can't x

I am waiting on a friend to send me some tests so I probably won't be able to test til Monday afternoon at the earliest. AF is also due on Monday.


----------



## B&LsMom

MissMummyMoo said:


> Congrats foxy :flower:
> 
> It all sounds promising armymama. I have everything crossed for you. When will you be testing?
> 
> AFM: I got my :bfp: this morning. Totally did not expect it. It was my last chance before my due date of September 6th. I'm so so nervous. I'm trying to be excited but darent x

I've been thinking about you---you have been very quiet lately!! Huge Congrats on your BFP--let it sink in for a few more day and then you can really CELEBRATE!!! WAHOOO :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's only just over a day now armymama. Fingers crossed its a :bfp: for you :) 

Thank you blakesmom. I constantly read the thread but just didn't really know what to post lately x


----------



## girlinyork

Yay congrats missmummymoo :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Congrats missmommymoo! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Yay for your BFP missmommymoo!


----------



## Khloeee

Hi everyone! This is my first time in this thread. 

I had a loss at 6.5 weeks back in April. Due date would have been the week before Christmas. Then I got another BFP in July, but sadly that turned out to be a chemical pregnancy and I started bleeding a week and a half after AF was due.

So I'm now trying for BFP number 3 (or technically number 4 if you count my toddler). I have a luteal phase defect so I'm trying my best to lengthen that naturally with various vitamins and suppliments. I'm aware that it could take months to change my cycle (if at all!), but I am really hoping for a sticky BFP before the December due date of my first loss. 

The way I see it, I'll either be happy and pregnant, or I'll be having a lot of Christmas drinks to avoid thinking about it all.


----------



## girlinyork

Hi Khloeee, welcome and so sorry for your loss :hugs: We'll all be sending sticky baby dust your way. Have you considered progesterone cream? I know ladies with an LP defect who've had good luck with it and healthy pregnancies xx


----------



## kategirl

missmommymoo - Big congrats! :happydance:

Foxy - Congrats, and welcome! :happydance:

Welcome to the thread, Khloeee. I hope you get your forever BFP very soon! :hugs:

AFM, a normal appointment tomorrow. I hope they find a heartbeat again and say that everything looks good! After that I'm looking forward to my anatomy/gender scan on Sept 5th. :)


----------



## Kelly9

congrats missmummymoo

kholee welcome and lots of luck for your rainbow!

Yay for gender scan kate, mine is still way to far away!


----------



## Mrskg

Woohoo :happydance: congrats missmummymoo x sending you loads of sticky :dust:

Welcome to the newbies xxx

Good luck tomorrow Kate xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I seriously can't believe it and I'm SOOO excited...EXTREMELY cautious but enjoying this moment right this second! Since I found out so early, I don't go in for HCG levels until after labor day. :-( Hope everything stays ok until then! I'm currently on the Progesterone so that's great and they just upped my dosage to 2x day starting Saturday so STICK BABY STICK!

FINALLY GOT MY :bfp:!!!
 



Attached Files:







20120824_174427.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 4









20120826_134957.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## girlinyork

Yay congrats ttcbabyisom :D I'm so happy for you x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> Yay congrats ttcbabyisom :D I'm so happy for you x

Thank you!!! Oh my gosh, YOU TOO!!! I have lots of catching up to do!


----------



## Kelly9

yay!!!!!! congrats ttcbaby! We're having a mini explosion of bfp's keep them coming.... armymama can't wait for you to test now!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> yay!!!!!! congrats ttcbaby! We're having a mini explosion of bfp's keep them coming.... armymama can't wait for you to test now!

Yay, thank you! The one cycle i DIDN'T temp...ha! Just didn't feel like it this time and LOOK!


----------



## girlinyork

I didn't temp either :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies!
Havent been on in a few days and got a lot to catch up on so I apologise ahead to anyone missed :flow: Were moving in this Friday so everythings crazy at the moment, got 7 weeks until she's due to get our place completely ready, in the midst of going back and forth for house sitting OH's mum for two weeks and going to appointments here and there! Worrying if this stress will end up making her come early :? !
Anyway.. :)

Kelly - sorry you haven't heard anything back about viewing, have you got any more coming up? xx

Girlin - digi's are unreliable! Good your IC's are getting darker though :D xx

Foxycleopatra - sorry hun you probably did but I probably forgot to add you :flow: Im a clutz for that! Anyway congrats hunny - I'll add you now :D :D xx

Armymama - Sounds promising, I'll keep my f'xd for you! xx

3xBlessed - GL hunny, hope you get the eggy :D xx

MissMummyMoo - great to see you back with a BFP!! H&H 9 months :o) xx

Khloeee - welcome hun, Im sorry about your loss :flower: Let's hope your pregnant before this christmas ey! xx

Kate - GL with the appointment! Can't wait for the gender scan :D xx

Ttcbabyisom - woohooo for the Bfp!! Fab to see another one! Congrats, a H&H sticky 9 months to you :) xx


----------



## B&LsMom

Loving all the BFP's!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Me to :)


----------



## stephanie1990

Im loving all the BFP'S too!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats everyone!!!:)

xxxjesxxx - Hello! :flower: 
How are you hun? i see you moving into your own place! Thats amazing!!! and only 7 weeks left, OMG that has gone so quick!!! 
I try to come on here now and again to keep posted but ella does take up a lot of mine lol just finally got her to sleep for the night so that i can catch up on a few things :coffee: xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - yeah, Im already stressing a lot :)
Can't wait to get tucked into decorating though!
Ahh I can't believe she's 2 months old already!!!! Craziness! Is it harder than you thought it would be? xxx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxx - Erm...... yea it is hard, its defo not easy, id say the hardest is the first 2 weeks, for me it was daunting and scary, after then once i had got into a routine i found it much easier, I always find that if im prepared the better, for example ella suffers really with wind, she never gets it up, so i always make sure iv got some dentinox colic drops that helps with wind pains. Id say the hardest is the lack of sleep. Luckily for me for the past 2 weeks ella has started to get more of a routine and now she sleeps through the night, shes asleep by 9pm and wakes up at 6am. 

Yea i cant beleive she is 2months old, i went out shopping the other day to buy her 3-6 months clothes as she is growing so quick and she is soooo long, her 0-3 bottoms look like shorts lol 

I still cant believe you only have 7 weeks left!!! Excited?????

I miss my pregnant belly :nope: xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you.

Congrats ttbabyisom that's great news :) 

:hugs: Steph it just means youll have to have another one soon :winkwink: x


----------



## girlinyork

I'm bleeding and it doesn't look good


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh hun it could just be nothing. Just try and relax. If its still bad in the morning go to the EPU. I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## girlinyork

Don't think it was nothing. It was full of clots and bright red. :( epu can't see me until Wednesday. So scared


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MissMummyMoo said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Congrats ttbabyisom that's great news :)
> 
> :hugs: Steph it just means youll have to have another one soon :winkwink: x

CONGRATS TO YOU TOO!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> I'm bleeding and it doesn't look good

oh no! praying for you! [-o&lt;


----------



## samj732

Wow, gone for two days and I miss all this?

HUGE CONGRATS to MissMommyMoo and ttcbabyisom!!!! :happydance:

girlinyork, I hope everything turns out ok :hugs: Can't you go somewhere else and get in before Wednesday?

AFM, I didn't drop the urn and I got a mini-vacay to the city to go to a festival and the state fair. Fun, but exhausting.


----------



## girlinyork

I don't think there's any point. I know in my heart the baby is gone. I've woken and all my symptoms are gone. No rainbow for me :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

^ Oh I hope that is not the case, hematomas can cause clots with bleeding but baby is fine. Are you ic tests getting darker/staying just as dark or getting lighter? I really hope it's not the end. Lots of hugs.


----------



## BlessedWomb

I would like to join. I lost my baby on 8-20-2012 my birthday. I was 20+2 days pregnant. It was a baby boy. His dd would have been 1/5/2013. Currently I am waiting to ttc. I have to wait until the bleeding stops and all that. But, I can't wait for my BFP!!! Could I join please???


----------



## Sweetz33

Girl you are in my prayers :hugs:

Ttc?! Omg!! Congrats!! Yay! ^_^


----------



## Sweetz33

Welcome blessed!


----------



## girlinyork

My ic line is a bit lighter :( I don't think I'll even bother going to the epu


----------



## Khloeee

Thanks for the warm welcome guys, and congrats to those who have just got BFPs, very exciting!

Girlinyork - so sorry. I've been there. After a couple of days bleeding, my pregnancy tests were coming up negative so I didn't bother with EPU. 

And yes, I have ordered progesterone cream so may try that next cycle. I have mixed feelings about it though. I dont want to prolong a MC that was going to happen anyway, and then there's the decision of when to stop taking it once you get pregnant... it might cause me more worry IYKWIM? I'll probably try it anyway, because I'm desperate to try anything that might help.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh girlinyork big big :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MummyWant2be

OMW such great news...:happydance::happydance: congrats to all the BFP's - well done ladies..

girlinyork - so sorry hun Big :hugs: :hugs:

how is everyone else holding up?

welcome Khloeee :flower: and so sorry for you loss...

AFM: Yeay today got my "first AF" since the MC - sooo can't wait to start trying again! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyWant2be

BlessedWomb said:


> I would like to join. I lost my baby on 8-20-2012 my birthday. I was 20+2 days pregnant. It was a baby boy. His dd would have been 1/5/2013. Currently I am waiting to ttc. I have to wait until the bleeding stops and all that. But, I can't wait for my BFP!!! Could I join please???

:flower: so sorry for you loss hun :hugs: and good luck with TTC again:hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - wow thats amazing she's sleeping through the night already! She looks gorgeous in your pic.. loving the smile! Must be costing a fortune for how much she's growing :dohh: 
I know, it's worrying as we've got so much to do within 7 weeks - but Im very excited to meet her and stuff now :)
Ahh I reckon I'll miss mine too :nope: It says under your name your NTNP? Would you like another soon then? :) xxx

Girlin - sorry to hear about the bleeding hun, I'll keep my f'xd unitl you get answers!! xx

BlessedWomb - Im so sorry for your loss hun, must be so hard waiting for your bleeding to stop but wishing baby dust to you when it finally stops! :flow: xx

Kholeee - GL with your progesterone crem. I contemplated using it but never got round to it :dohh: xx

MummyWant2be - good to see your ready and rearing to go! GL! xx


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats ttcbaby xxx

:hugs: girlin x

Welcome blessed womb x so sorry for your loss x

Jess good luck with your move bet it will be great for you to get your own space at last x


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx - Aw your gunna be so busy but it will be worth it with a new home and a new baby and trust me 7 weeks s going to fly by!!! 
Yea i would like another baby, i dont know if its my hormones or something but i do miss being pregnant, i miss the baby, the miss the protecting my belly lol. 
My oh doesn't want another one right this second, he wants to enjoy ella and tbh with out living arrangements at the moment, it wouldn't be ideal to have another baby, so we have decided to ntnp. 
Deep down i would like to get pregnant in the new year or sometime early next year. :blush: xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So sorry for your loss Blessed :hugs: x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MummyWant2be said:


> BlessedWomb said:
> 
> 
> I would like to join. I lost my baby on 8-20-2012 my birthday. I was 20+2 days pregnant. It was a baby boy. His dd would have been 1/5/2013. Currently I am waiting to ttc. I have to wait until the bleeding stops and all that. But, I can't wait for my BFP!!! Could I join please???
> 
> :flower: so sorry for you loss hun :hugs: and good luck with TTC again:hugs:Click to expand...

Ugh BlessedWomb, I'm SO SORRY to hear this news. This is awful. I just hope you are able to try again right away...:hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> I don't think there's any point. I know in my heart the baby is gone. I've woken and all my symptoms are gone. No rainbow for me :cry:

Ugh, i'm so sorry girl... :-( Hang in there. :flower::hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Just went into "labour" and the baby is gone. Taking it to hospital for testing :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Girlinyork I am so so sorry sweetie. Sending you massive big :hugs: x


----------



## girlinyork

dr confirmed miscarriage. Scan tomorrow to check everything is gone. Feel numb


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So so sorry hun :hugs: will be thinking of you x


----------



## Camlet

I'm so sorry for your loss Girlinyork :( sending lots of :hugs: your way! xx


----------



## stephanie1990

girlinyork - So sorry hun, thinking of you. lots of love xxx :hugs:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Massive hugs Girlinyork and Blessedwomb.


----------



## nesSAH

Congrats to all the :bfp:s 

So sorry for all the losses :hugs: Please don`t give up ladies! Praying for comfort & strength for you all during this hard time.... praying it gets better :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Awww.... girlinyork I am so sorry. I remember how devastated I was when that happened to me at 12 weeks. Hopefully they can find a reason and have a solution so you can get back on the horse soon to get your next BFP. Mine was a blighted ovum so there was nothing to do testing on unfortunately. 

AFM-Well, my temp is still .8 above the coverline but mail just came and the tests arent here. So if they arent here tomorrow I will email my friend to ask if she remembered to send the tests! I will not be able to wait til Friday! If they are not here on Friday I will make DH go to Walmart and buy me lots of those 88 cent tests and an FRER!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed they come tomorrow hun!! :hugs: x


----------



## samj732

girlin :hugs: What a horrible time for you. We are all here for you if you need us :flower:


----------



## BlessedWomb

Sorry girlinyork you are in my prayers.


----------



## BlessedWomb

Has anyone went through a stillbirth? How long before the bleeding stopped? How long before you started ttc? How long before bfp? A lot of questions I know, just really curious.

I went on Amazon yesterday and bought about 25 internet cheapies. I can't wait to be pregnant again. I know it happened this week but I've prayed and cried and prayed and I feel better about it. I know I'll never forget but one day I will be able to smile while thinking about him. But what comforts me most is when I read that the next baby has the same soul and personality, only with a different body.


----------



## armymama2012

Apparently the friend who was sending me some hasn't even got hers that she ordered last Sunday because they were coming from Hong Kong! Ack, if only Walmart wasn't so far away I'd take my toddler and walk but that's almost 3 miles through very busy dangerous intersections. Suggestions?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Could you get a bus or a taxi? If not are there any little shops nearby. We call them newsagents or corner shops think they may be your convenience stores? Possibly? X


----------



## Kelly9

Blessed sorry for your loss, do you mind me asking what went wrong? I lost my girl at 18 weeks and I had a full postpartum bleed, so about a month but the worst of it was over within two weeks then it was just little amounts, still needed a pantyliner though and didn't want to have sex. I ovulated then got my first period 5 weeks after delivery exactly so you're in for a bit of a wait I'm sorry. My body always regulated fast to so it could be longer then that. I wish you all the luck in the world. If you ever want to talk I'm always around. We started ttc right away but we had to go through IVF, we did a frozen cycle which was negative then just did another full blown medicated IVF and are now finally pregnant 6 months after we lost Hannah.

Girlin, I am so sad for you :cry: I hope they can discover what if anything went wrong. Not sure if you're planning on getting right back to it but you should consider taking baby aspirin (81mg) as it's a quick fix for some of the more common clotting disorders and doesn't harm baby it's such a low dose, if you do conceive while on it. Lots of hugs to you. 

Hi to everyone else, I"m very :sick: today ugh. 5 more weeks of this potentially.


----------



## armymama2012

MissMummyMoo said:


> Could you get a bus or a taxi? If not are there any little shops nearby. We call them newsagents or corner shops think they may be your convenience stores? Possibly? X

Well I caved and just took one of the digitals. Got a NOT PREGNANT. Very depressing. Oh well, BBT chart says I might be only 6 DPO today.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I thought you were 13DPO! :dohh: I tested on Friday at around 9/10DPO and got a :bfn: so all is not lost hun!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sweetz33

Girlinyork I'm so sorry sweetheart!! :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

MissMummyMoo said:


> I thought you were 13DPO! :dohh: I tested on Friday at around 9/10DPO and got a :bfn: so all is not lost hun!! :hugs: xxx

By my calculations, today is 12 DPO but the website never confirmed that. They say I am only 6 DPO. I will test again on Saturday when the tests get here.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> Just went into "labour" and the baby is gone. Taking it to hospital for testing :(

oh my gosh, so so sorry sweetie!!! hang in there. i'm thinking of you! :nope::flower::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

armymama do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## armymama2012

Kelly9 said:


> armymama do you have a link to your chart?

I just copied and pasted it onto the reply. It's not on FF so let me know if it doesn't work.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/my-account/bbt_chart.php?cycleid=137173

Btw, I changed the ovulation date to match their proposed date which is why it only says 5 DPO.


----------



## Kelly9

I can't see it. No worries


----------



## armymama2012

Kelly9 said:


> I can't see it. No worries

Oh? You cant see it?


----------



## armymama2012

Tell me if this works:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3818c7


----------



## Kelly9

My guess would be the 17th or 19th for possible ovulation.


----------



## armymama2012

Kelly9 said:


> My guess would be the 17th or 19th for possible ovulation.

Thanks, that gives me a few more days!


----------



## kategirl

ttcbaby - Huge congrats! I've been hoping for you. :happydance:

girlin - I'm so sorry to hear about that, sweetie. I hope they figure out what's been happening so that you can get your rainbow soon. :hugs:

BlessedWomb - I'm so very sorry to hear about your loss. I hope your BFP comes very soon. :hugs:

armymama - Fx that you'll still have a BFP this month!

AFM, had another OB appt this morning. She found the heartbeat after a minute, heartbeat was in the 150's. My OB says I should be gaining more weight, but says it's fine since I'm measuring right on pace (I measured at 18 weeks) and I'll probably pick up a few more lbs soon. I still haven't felt any movement at all, but I know that's normal and when my OB was using the doppler we kept hearing squeals that she said were from movement. I'm still so worried that I'll lose the baby, but I know I should relax a bit since I have no complications and I know the chances are fairly slim at this point (though I know there are several of us that had losses around now). I'm not as worried as I had been, but it's still a nagging worry. I'm really hoping that next Wednesday's ultrasound helps settle my mind a bit when I see the baby moving and they can tell me that it looks okay.


----------



## BlessedWomb

Kelly9 said:


> Blessed sorry for your loss, do you mind me asking what went wrong? I lost my girl at 18 weeks and I had a full postpartum bleed, so about a month but the worst of it was over within two weeks then it was just little amounts, still needed a pantyliner though and didn't want to have sex. I ovulated then got my first period 5 weeks after delivery exactly so you're in for a bit of a wait I'm sorry. My body always regulated fast to so it could be longer then that. I wish you all the luck in the world. If you ever want to talk I'm always around. We started ttc right away but we had to go through IVF, we did a frozen cycle which was negative then just did another full blown medicated IVF and are now finally pregnant 6 months after we lost Hannah.
> 
> Girlin, I am so sad for you :cry: I hope they can discover what if anything went wrong. Not sure if you're planning on getting right back to it but you should consider taking baby aspirin (81mg) as it's a quick fix for some of the more common clotting disorders and doesn't harm baby it's such a low dose, if you do conceive while on it. Lots of hugs to you.
> 
> Hi to everyone else, I"m very :sick: today ugh. 5 more weeks of this
> 
> 
> I haven't shared this yet but I will here. I was feeling crampy in the evening
> on Sunday the 19th. So I called the hospital and they advised me it could be dehydration. I took 2 tylenol and I felt better. Next, I was in the bed and the cramps started again. I called the hospital and they advised me to come in. When I got there they said it was only round ligament pain. But, I knew it wasn't they were about to send me home when I ran to the bathroom feeling the urge to vomit. When I opened my mouth to vomit nothing came out but my waters broke. They called it placenta rupture. The rest of the story is too much right now. Sorry!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mrskg - yeah we cannot wait! Just trying to find a cheap fridge freezer somewhere :dohh:
Can't believe your 15 weeks already!! xx

Stephanie - Ahh when it happens it happens then ;) You keep feeling like that you'll end up with dozens of kids lol :haha:
I reckon I'll be the same, even though pregnancy has definitely taken it's toll on me! 
Yeah tomorrow it'll be 6 weeks :? SO scary! xxx

Girlin - so sorry hunny :hugs: I hope you get your sticky bean soon. Keep strong xx

Armymama - sounds good, will be looking forward to seeing those tests! xx

Blessedwomb - thats a lovely thing to know :) As to your questions, I personally haven't so can't help. But GL with TTC sweety, I hope it works out for you!! Sorry to hear your story, I hope you find peace soon hun xx


----------



## MummyWant2be

Girlin - so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

That's ok don't worry about telling it all. I thought maybe it was ruptured membranes a lot of late losses tend to be from that. My daughter had a condition with a very large mostly external tumour that was taking so much blood from her heart that had we not had it treated with fetal surgery in utero her heart would have eventually given out. The surgery went well but she passed the next day from an unknown complication. It was the hardest thing I have ever dealt with I still cry most days for her. You're on a Lon road to recovery. My rainbow baby has helped me see the joy in things again though something I never thought I'd get back.


----------



## lomelly

girlin, I am so, so sorry for your loss. I do hope your dr can get you some answers as to why this keeps happening... I have also heard positive things about baby aspirin. Hoping so much you get your forever baby soon :hugs:

blessedwomb, so sorry for your loss, I can't imagine. I hope you are able to TTC very very soon :hugs:

jess, yay for your own place!!! I bet you can't wait to decorate the nursery! are you moving soon??

ttcbaby, I see you got a lovely BFP!! congrats!!

how are all you other ladies doing?


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks. Well since today is 9 DPO then (guessing again) I think I had my implantation dip! I am slightly crampy, gassy, and nauseous. My temp went down by .4! Prayking it goes back up tomorrow and keeps climbing! How is everyone else? How are you preggos feeling?


----------



## kategirl

Armymama, Fx that the dip isn't anything.

I just found out one of my friends (who's a couple weeks ahead of me) is having a girl! Very fun. :)

AFM, been having a lot of pains in my belly today. I hope it's things growing and not anything bad! I'll be 18 weeks tomorrow - time is inching along.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lomelly - we move in friday, Im stressing about everything so much :( Tired constantly, my hips and back are killing me and Im feeling crappy all together :nope: Especially now Ive started breaking out in stretch marks xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Thanks. Well since today is 9 DPO then (guessing again) I think I had my implantation dip! I am slightly crampy, gassy, and nauseous. My temp went down by .4! Prayking it goes back up tomorrow and keeps climbing! How is everyone else? How are you preggos feeling?

Praying with you for that temp rise tomorrow!!!
I'm good...still preggo as far as I know...feel just fine and still all giddy inside and can't wait for my blood results next week! Hoping the numbers are doing their proper thing!


----------



## armymama2012

AFM-I started spotting. Really light pink tinged CM. I will keep you posted. My cramps have eased up so hopefully it was implantation but I'm being realistic. Last month this happened and 4 hours later I got AF in full force.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: armymama I hold it was just an IB for you. 

:hugs: Kate I hope it's just growing pains. I can't believe your 18 weeks already :wacko: xx


----------



## armymama2012

Well AF got me. I am so beyond miffed! 9 whole months and couldnt even get pregnant and keep the baby! I am so angry at AF but I'm eating ice cream instead. Only one more cycle til our "break" for a year.


----------



## MummyWant2be

armymama - so sorry hun:hugs: FX'd you get that BFP nxt cycle

how are all our Pregnant fairies doing? please send some babydust our way :thumbup:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Armymama - hugs to you, f'xd you get that BFP next month :flow: xx


:dust: dust to all you TTC'ers :dust:


----------



## kategirl

armymama, Fx that next cycle is your month!!!

:dust: Fx for all of us TTC! I want to see more BFPs!



MissMummyMoo said:


> :hugs: Kate I hope it's just growing pains. I can't believe your 18 weeks already :wacko: xx

Some days I can't believe I've made it this far, and some days it seems like I feel like I should be even farther, lol. :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed you get your :bfp: next cycle armymama x


----------



## samj732

Sorry armymama, that AF is a wench :) GL to you in your next cycle.


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx - Oh my only 6 weeks to go :happydance: 
Do you think she will come early?
I thought Ella would be early but ended up being 3 days lot, mind you, my labour lasted for 3 days :wacko: 
Hows it taken it toll on you hun? xxx

armymama - I hope you get you bfp next month!!!:dust:


----------



## BlessedWomb

@ armymama I so hope you get it this cycle have you tried ovulation strips?


----------



## B&LsMom

:dust: to you all TTC!!!


----------



## armymama2012

BlessedWomb said:


> @ armymama I so hope you get it this cycle have you tried ovulation strips?

Thanks I have been using OPKs for 3 cycles now. But I always get 2 or 3 3-day steaks of positive OPKs every cycle so I just use SMEP and hope I catch it but hasn't worked yet.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Stephanie - i know it's madness. I reckon with all this stress she probably will come early. My back and hips are really painful now, might tell the midwife tomorrow but don't want to moan lol. 
Im struggling to sleep well, I feel really crappy at the moment too, I should be happy but I really don't feel it :( I feel like crying and just going pfhh to everything, and every minor thing is getting to me. 
Got stretchies coming like teres no tomorrow too :/ If you don't mind me asking - how do yours look now? xxx


----------



## 3xBlessed

FX for you next cycle Armymama!


----------



## Kelly9

My baby tulip is growing just perfectly! :cloud9: Got some good news today at the scan to, it's all fully updates in my journal :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0758.jpg
File size: 73.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful Kelly, congrats x


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: armymama xx

massive congrats kelly x off to read your good news x

thought id share my bump progression x 4wk 10wk & 15wks x
 



Attached Files:







4weeks (4).jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5









10weeks.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 5









15 weeks 006.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Well AF got me. I am so beyond miffed! 9 whole months and couldnt even get pregnant and keep the baby! I am so angry at AF but I'm eating ice cream instead. Only one more cycle til our "break" for a year.

Sorry armymama! :-( Hang in there! I would have an alcoholic beverage if I were you! 

how are all our Pregnant fairies doing? please send some babydust our way :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> armymama, Fx that next cycle is your month!!!
> 
> :dust: Fx for all of us TTC! I want to see more BFPs!
> 
> 
> 
> MissMummyMoo said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Kate I hope it's just growing pains. I can't believe your 18 weeks already :wacko: xx
> 
> Some days I can't believe I've made it this far, and some days it seems like I feel like I should be even farther, lol. :)Click to expand...

you're now a sweet potato! woohooo!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

samj732 said:


> Sorry armymama, that AF is a wench :) GL to you in your next cycle.

You're now an eggplant! Woohoo!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful bump mrskg :cloud9: x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> My baby tulip is growing just perfectly! :cloud9: Got some good news today at the scan to, it's all fully updates in my journal :)

Oh yay! :happydance: So happy to hear that!


----------



## armymama2012

Mrskg said:


> :hugs: armymama xx
> 
> massive congrats kelly x off to read your good news x
> 
> thought id share my bump progression x 4wk 10wk & 15wks x

wow, you're so thin! jealous!


----------



## Mrskg

lol change that to "WAS" :rofl:


----------



## kategirl

Loving the bump, mrskg! There's no doubt there's a little one growing in there!


----------



## Sweetz33

Awesome pics Mrskg!!


----------



## tekkitten

I know that I'm maybe a bit late, but may I join? My due date was Feb 15, 2012, and I absolutely want a BFP before then!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Kelly - what a beautiful pic! I'd love to read your news but im in such a rush at the moment and laptop is being dead slow :dohh: xx

Mrskg - great bump hunny :) How lovely!! xx

Tekkitten - It's never too late to join! Welcome and sorry for your loss - do you mean feb 2013? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Right ladies...


Sorry Im in such a rush and running around like a headless chicken at the moment. It's moving day today :happydance: Which is good but very stressful!! 

Anyhow we won't have internet at our place for a good while so won't be on here much :nope: SOrry!

Pregnant ladies - keep growing those LO's lovely and healthy!

TTC ladies - get those eggy's!!!!! :spermy: I want to see lots of BFP's next time Im on!! xx


----------



## Mrskg

Have fun moving x can't wait to see you back xxx


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> Stephanie - i know it's madness. I reckon with all this stress she probably will come early. My back and hips are really painful now, might tell the midwife tomorrow but don't want to moan lol.
> Im struggling to sleep well, I feel really crappy at the moment too, I should be happy but I really don't feel it :( I feel like crying and just going pfhh to everything, and every minor thing is getting to me.
> Got stretchies coming like teres no tomorrow too :/ If you don't mind me asking - how do yours look now? xxx

Aw hun, Not too long now though and you will soon feel better!!! 
I hope the move goes smoothly!!!:thumbup:

Not going to lie hun, my stretch marks are gross :cry: xxx


----------



## tekkitten

Haha sorry, yes I mean 2013 :) Silly me!


----------



## B&LsMom

Jess--maybe you will have Enolah by the time we hear from you next--Good Luck with the move--don't over do it!!


----------



## samj732

Great pics kelly and mrskg :thumbup: Glad everything is going well for both of you! :)

Good luck with the moving Jess!

Welcome tekkitten :flower:


----------



## lomelly

kelly, lovely scan pic!! so glad to hear all is well.

mrskg, cute bump! baby is growing like mad!

jess, good luck with your move!!! hope you're back before miss enolah makes her debut!

welcome tekkitten! sorry for your loss and hoping your BFP comes very soon :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks guys :)

Jess good luck moving!

Mrskg very nice bump!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Nice pics Kelly and MrsKg! 

Welcome tekkitten!

Good luck with the move Jess!!


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks 3xblessed :D

I love this thread because it gives me something to look forward to. I totally want to get pregnant right now, but it's nice to have a future date in mind as well, so I don't make myself totally crazy in the meantime :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

:cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: ttcbaby x not sure what to advise x with my 3 chemicals I started bleeding before tests went neg x got everything crossed for you x


----------



## tekkitten

Oh no :'( I'm sorry to hear that! I've never had a chemical before, but that sounds like it could have been one? I'm keeping my fingers crossed as well that its just a weird thing that happened, and that it will be ok <3


----------



## Kelly9

It does sound like a chemical to me to sadly. I hope it's not and maybe you just got some crappy pg tests this week? Have you tried different brands? I'm praying for you ttc.


----------



## 3xBlessed

ttcbabyisom said:


> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:

Everything crossed it will turn out to be some crappy pg tests you got this week...any signs/symptoms of pregnancy that you had previously go away or just as strong?


----------



## RomaTomato

Oh by the way! I am pregnant again, due April 15!


----------



## mummy2o

I was due on 5th April 2013. Any chance of me joining as I would like a BFP by then.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Roma!

Hugs to you Mummy2o!


----------



## Kelly9

roma congrats

welcome mummy

ttc any news?


----------



## tekkitten

Congrats Roma! PS, Love the name lol ;) Tomatos are soooo good!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:
> 
> Everything crossed it will turn out to be some crappy pg tests you got this week...any signs/symptoms of pregnancy that you had previously go away or just as strong?Click to expand...

yeah, i actually didn't feel pregnant anymore friday morning when i tested again...it was strange. i don't know how to explain it. and now i'm bleeding so i can't imagine i still am...i just hate being SO excited last week and completely depressed and sad now...this is so stressful! Ugh.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm so sorry. I wouldn't doubt that it was a chemical, you don't get that many positives then none and have it be a fluke. Lots of hugs.


----------



## 3xBlessed

ttcbabyisom said:


> 3xBlessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:
> 
> Everything crossed it will turn out to be some crappy pg tests you got this week...any signs/symptoms of pregnancy that you had previously go away or just as strong?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, i actually didn't feel pregnant anymore friday morning when i tested again...it was strange. i don't know how to explain it. and now i'm bleeding so i can't imagine i still am...i just hate being SO excited last week and completely depressed and sad now...this is so stressful! Ugh.Click to expand...

I can't imagine how emotional you are feeling right now. Great big hugs.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3xBlessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:
> 
> Everything crossed it will turn out to be some crappy pg tests you got this week...any signs/symptoms of pregnancy that you had previously go away or just as strong?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, i actually didn't feel pregnant anymore friday morning when i tested again...it was strange. i don't know how to explain it. and now i'm bleeding so i can't imagine i still am...i just hate being SO excited last week and completely depressed and sad now...this is so stressful! Ugh.Click to expand...
> 
> I can't imagine how emotional you are feeling right now. Great big hugs.Click to expand...

Thank you. SO emotional right now...just so sad. :cry:


----------



## kategirl

I'm so so sorry, ttcbaby. :hugs:

Painted the nursery and put together the crib today. It's super early, but the crib was taking up space in the front hall and I wanted to get it put together (it was going out of stock everywhere, so I wanted to order it now in case they were discontinuing it). I think I worked too hard - I'm going to pay tomorrow! Anatomy scan on Wednesday, eek! I'm so nervous, I hope everything is okay in there.


----------



## samj732

:hugs: ttc! Sorry to hear the news.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Big big :hugs: TTC xxxx


----------



## palangi

My due date was 25th October 2012, and I lost in March> I just got my BFP on 1st September! Finger's crossed this little one will be sticky! :-D


----------



## MummyWant2be

I'm so sorry ttcbby :hugs::hugs: that's awful!:hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

palangi said:


> My due date was 25th October 2012, and I lost in March> I just got my BFP on 1st September! Finger's crossed this little one will be sticky! :-D

Congratulations and soryy for your previous losses :hugs:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hi ladies! very quickly updating as on sisters laptop. Moving is very stressful got so much to do... we're looking at getting internet in about a month.
I can't update any bfps or newbies so sorry!!!! 

I've come on here to say if someone would like to take over this thread so it can be updated regualarly? If so, ask the administrator and the should do that for you :thumbup: sorry again! hope your all doing well! xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

palangi said:


> My due date was 25th October 2012, and I lost in March> I just got my BFP on 1st September! Finger's crossed this little one will be sticky! :-D

congrats! i pray it's your sticky!


----------



## kategirl

Palangi, Fx for a h&h 9 months!

I'm getting so nervous for tomorrow's scan, scared everything will look okay, scared about gender (both if they see it and which it will be) and scared I'll pee my pants after how much water they want me to drink. :dohh: But I've been able to hear the heartbeat a couple times recently which makes me happy. I hope I can sleep tonight!


----------



## Kelly9

Kate have an amazing scan! I hope they can tell you what you're having. My scan is still so far away so I'm not thinking about it atm but am enjoying hearing about others.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> Palangi, Fx for a h&h 9 months!
> 
> I'm getting so nervous for tomorrow's scan, scared everything will look okay, scared about gender (both if they see it and which it will be) and scared I'll pee my pants after how much water they want me to drink. :dohh: But I've been able to hear the heartbeat a couple times recently which makes me happy. I hope I can sleep tonight!

Hi kategirl! My fingers are crossed for you a WONDERFUL scan tomorrow...for all to be healthy and strong. Can't wait to find out which team you're on!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Good luck tomorrow Kate!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Well I think I may ovulate in the next 3 days. I got a ton of EWCM tonight and cervix is high , soft, and open. We have BD'd the last 3 nights and probably will for the next 2 days.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies! Sorry I don't post as much anymore but I still read :) I know..I'm a slacker hehe

Ttc...I am so very sorry sweety...words can not express my condolences. :hug:

Kate - no worries on the scan! Everything will be great! Fx'd that the legs stay uncrossed lol

Pal- welcome and sorry for your loss.

AFM...m/s finally gone and starting to get my energy back Yay!


----------



## Sweetz33

Army...loads of :dust: your way!!


----------



## palangi

Thanks for all your lovely messages ladies! 

Good luck for your scan Kate! :-D


----------



## kategirl

Fx, armymama!


----------



## MummyWant2be

FX'd armymama

Good luck for the scan Kate! can't wait to see the pics :happydance:

how is everyone else holding up?


----------



## kategirl

I'm so mad! My Dr office called me yestersay at 4:30 and said to call them back - of course by the time I got the message at 5 they were closed. Turns out they rescheduled my ultrasound to next week!!! So mad and disappointed.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Aw what a total bummer! we'll keep you company till next week. :hugs:


----------



## kategirl

So, it turns out they rescheduled since they like to do it at 20 weeks instead because sometimes 19 weeks is too early for ultrasound to see what they need. (Then WHY did they schedule it to 19 weeks in the first place?!?). Since they changed it so last minute, they said they can still do it today, but I might need to come back if they don't see what they need. I would have been fine with 20 weeks if that's what they had planned on, but it's annoying because I already arranged to leave early from work, and the time they scheduled me at for next week wouldn't work at all. Hopefully they get what they need today. Very confusing. :(


----------



## Sweetz33

How annoying kate


----------



## armymama2012

Btw, DH told me last night that he WANTS another baby, he just doesnt think he is ready but knows he will love the baby if it happens.


----------



## Kelly9

Kate that sucks but hey potentially two scans is awesome! I hope they can tell you the gender, what time is the scan at? And that is BS, they do our anatomy scan at 18 weeks and usually get what they need.


----------



## Sweetz33

My anatomy scan is at 19 weeks...they wanted me to come in at 18 but they were booked up.


----------



## Mrskg

good luck kate hope they tell you the gender today an you still get another scan next week x

anyone had round ligament pain? what did it feel like x i have had a constant dull ach in my left side level with my belly button all day x going to work tonight if still there tomorrow will call midwife x


----------



## Kelly9

^ I get that, it goes from shooty pain to achey pain on my sides mostly, everything is stretching though it worries me a little and I end up using my doppler.


----------



## Sweetz33

I get it as well...and it is on my left side too. I asked doc and they said that is where my baby is so it is normal that I feel the weird pains there. They told me only to worry if they become debilitating or if I start bleeding.


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz I'll have my gender scan before you! I'm doing a private one at 16 weeks though.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ooooo so jealous!! Haha!! Everyone is thinking boy...except my sister who says girl. Girls run on my side, boys on his.


----------



## Kelly9

Well it's the mans sperm who dictate the gender not the woman, all of a woman's eggs are female till the sperm fertilizes and decides if it will change or not.


----------



## Sweetz33

Well then I hope his was boy juice haha


----------



## Kelly9

lol!


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm craving salty and spicey...already am getting a basketball tummy. Hate any candy...and that is where my nickname sweetz came from bc I ALWAYS am eating candy. My favorite candy makes me wanna hurl...Reese's peanut butter cups. Just have NO interest in them anymore. Can't get enough red meat...I could eat steak every day and normally I eat steak once a month at most. Very different the my dd...I was all about the chocolate haha!


----------



## kategirl

Ultrasound went okay, they got everything they needed to see even though I'm only 19 weeks. And we saw the "three lines" twice, so it should be a GIRL!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay for team pink kate!


----------



## kategirl

Thanks, Sweetz! I'm a little worried to get any "girl" stuff or get too comfortable with the fact that it's a girl in case the tech was wrong, but we want to get a 3D/4D later in the year so at least we can confirm then.


----------



## Sweetz33

All our stuff will be neutral as at our us last week they were already being a stinker. Lol! People already want to get us stuff so that is what we are telling them.


----------



## B&LsMom

Kate congrats on team pink (most likely!)


----------



## Kelly9

Should be nearly 100% accurate with two shots kate I wouldn't worry and congrats.


----------



## MummyWant2be

congrats on teamPink Kate!:happydance:


----------



## Mrskg

congrats on team :pink: kate xxx


----------



## lomelly

:hugs: to you armymama... I'm sure DH will definitely love baby when it happens, and it will happen soon!

kate, congrats on being team :pink: !! I think you're in the clear if you've seen the three lines twice :)

sweetz, I'm gonna guess boy for you, just because... :haha:

how's everyone feeling???


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Kate!!!


----------



## samj732

Congrats kate!!

I'm feeling bitchy lately, gotta love the ridiculous hormones running thru my body. I hate it because I'm not normally an emotional person, and now every emotion is amplified times 10 :( Hard to deal with! I was hoping I could SKIP this part!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Kate :) x


----------



## armymama2012

Is slippery CM technically watery CM? I am crampy this morning on my left side, low temp., HSO cervix, and clear slippery (just slightly stretchy) CM. We did BD at 2 a.m. so could this just be remnants of his spermies instead of CM? Help! I am only on cd 10 right now and I usually dont ovulate officially til cd 20 or later.


----------



## kategirl

Thanks for the congrats, everyone! It was kind of surreal seeing the baby and her little feet and hands and spine and everything else! I'm just crossing my fingers that everything is fine once we get the report back. I started feeling her move very occasionally last weekend, but now for the last couple days she's moving a lot more! It still kind of just feels like my stomach is doing flip flops (though in very specific spots), but I can tell it's her. I love being able to feel her now, I feel a lot more reassured. :happydance:

Sam, I hope the hormones settle down! I can't believe how far you are now... How are you feeling other than the emotions? Hope things are okay!

Armymama, I sometimes would get slippery CM at other times than O, but usually it was a good sign for me that it was coming soon. Fx that you catch that eggy!


----------



## armymama2012

kategirl said:


> Thanks for the congrats, everyone! It was kind of surreal seeing the baby and her little feet and hands and spine and everything else! I'm just crossing my fingers that everything is fine once we get the report back. I started feeling her move very occasionally last weekend, but now for the last couple days she's moving a lot more! It still kind of just feels like my stomach is doing flip flops (though in very specific spots), but I can tell it's her. I love being able to feel her now, I feel a lot more reassured. :happydance:
> 
> Sam, I hope the hormones settle down! I can't believe how far you are now... How are you feeling other than the emotions? Hope things are okay!
> 
> Armymama, I sometimes would get slippery CM at other times than O, but usually it was a good sign for me that it was coming soon. Fx that you catch that eggy!

Well I just took an OPK and it was positive (which I do get postitive OPK about 3x a month ) but I also still have slippery CM and HSO cervix. We have BD'd the last 4 days!


----------



## mummy2o

thats great news kate. congrats :)


----------



## samj732

GL armymama!!

Kate, I feel OK otherwise I guess. I'm not sleeping very well because I'm up constantly to pee and apparently I've grown "momma ears" and every little noise wakes me up now :wacko: I used to sleep like the dead, no more! 

Ladies, I got scammed today!! I had put my engagement ring on craigslist to sell it, and I finally got a response the other day from someone in Taiwan (should have ben my first clue, why were they looking at Minnesota craigslist?!) who said they would pay full price plus extra for expedited shipping over there. Got the emails from paypal saying the money was there and just waiting for a tracking number (in my spam box, should have been my second clue) to put it into my account, so I go to the post office, fill out all the paperwork and try to email paypal back with the tracking number. The emails get rejected and wouldn't send, so I call them to figure out what was going on and they told me it was all a spam! Who does that to someone?! Thankfully the post office hadn't sent the package yet so I got it back plus they refunded my shipping costs. Good grief!! I definitely learned my lesson.


----------



## Sweetz33

Not cool Sam! I only do local on Craigslist that way I physically see the person.

Kate -Yay!


----------



## Kelly9

good thing you got it back sam! Do not ship something like that sell it face to face only. I only do local as well.


----------



## tekkitten

Yikes, thats so sketchy! I'm glad you got it back, that would have been a horrible situation :S


----------



## Mrskg

Glad all worked out in the end Sam xx


----------



## kategirl

I'm glad it worked out and you were able to get the ring back, sam! I know someone who fell for something similar.

I'm happy - one of my cousins (the oldest of my cousins, 17 years older, but the last one of my cousins to have kids besides me, lol) just offered to send me a bunch of baby stuff since she has a 1 year old and a 2 year old but is now done with having kids! Yay! My SIL is also sending me some cloth diapers that no longer fit her youngest - both are huge helps to keeping our baby budget down! :happydance:


----------



## kategirl

In case any of you wanted to see pics from my ultrasound, here they are!


Spoiler
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v51/kategirl/19WeekUltrasound-Profile.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v51/kategirl/19WeekUltrasound-HandandFoot.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v51/kategirl/19WeekUltrasound-Hand.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v51/kategirl/19WeekUltrasound-Feet.jpg


----------



## Sweetz33

Awww love the pictures!!


----------



## B&LsMom

kategirl--what a GREAT profile shot!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful Kate :cloud9: x


----------



## MummyWant2be

Beautiful pics Kate :cloud9:


----------



## palangi

Yey! Fantastic scan pictures Kate! :-D


----------



## armymama2012

Well FF wont confirm O but my temp is slowly going back up. I put my chart in my signature if you want to take a look.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> I'm craving salty and spicey...already am getting a basketball tummy. Hate any candy...and that is where my nickname sweetz came from bc I ALWAYS am eating candy. My favorite candy makes me wanna hurl...Reese's peanut butter cups. Just have NO interest in them anymore. Can't get enough red meat...I could eat steak every day and normally I eat steak once a month at most. Very different the my dd...I was all about the chocolate haha!

take a minute to think about how exciting it is to have all these symptoms you prayed for for all that time. Awe...how awesome. I can't wait for all of that. Enjoy the tummy! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

lomelly said:


> :hugs: to you armymama... I'm sure DH will definitely love baby when it happens, and it will happen soon!
> 
> kate, congrats on being team :pink: !! I think you're in the clear if you've seen the three lines twice :)
> 
> sweetz, I'm gonna guess boy for you, just because... :haha:
> 
> how's everyone feeling???

i'm ok...my blood work results from last week...should have been HCG levels, ended up being cd#3 bloods showed my FSH to be higher than they'd like...it's supposed to be 10 or lower and mine was 11.9; my estrogen was ok though. so our next step is to possibly have a hysteroscopy to check my uterus to make sure everything is ok in there...depending on results, they re-evaluate my bloods and if all is good, next step if still no pregnancy that next cycle, is Clomid...try that for a month or two, maybe three and then off to a specialist. Prayers we get pregnant before all of that! thanks gals!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> in case any of you wanted to see pics from my ultrasound, here they are!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v51/kategirl/19weekultrasound-profile.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v51/kategirl/19weekultrasound-handandfoot.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v51/kategirl/19weekultrasound-hand.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v51/kategirl/19weekultrasound-feet.jpg

beautiful!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Edited by moderator



> Asking fellow members to participate in a competition/contest polls in an effort to unfairly influence voting is not permitted.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Edited by moderator
> 
> 
> 
> Asking fellow members to participate in a competition/contest polls in an effort to unfairly influence voting is not permitted.Click to expand...

??? what's this?


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry, my bad. I forgot about that. I was asking for votes for my daughter in a contest. I had forgotten. Surprisingly, it wasnt deleted in the one other thread.


----------



## Kelly9

The scan went well! I'm so relieved risk for downs is ridiculously low :) Hematomas are gone and baby is healthy, no signs of other anomalies at this point :) Looks like we get to tell people now.

https://i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx211/kelly8910/export--86324645-1.jpg


----------



## Sweetz33

Looking beautiful Kelly!!


----------



## kategirl

That's so good to hear, Kelly! :)

I just found out that my best friend from childhood (who already has a four yr old boy and is due with her second two days after me after having TTC for a couple years with her second) is having a girl as well! So much fun! :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly great scan pic from you too!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful Kelly :) x


----------



## armymama2012

Well my temp is still going up! yay!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay! ^_^ :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> The scan went well! I'm so relieved risk for downs is ridiculously low :) Hematomas are gone and baby is healthy, no signs of other anomalies at this point :) Looks like we get to tell people now.
> 
> https://i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx211/kelly8910/export--86324645-1.jpg

Yay, how exciting!!!


----------



## kategirl

Fx, armymama!


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Hi Ladies, I'd like to join please. I lost my baby girl on the 21st of august at 19 weeks pregnant due to pprom. My due date was the 15th of January, I would love a bfp before then. 

To all the pregnant ladies on the thread - huge congratulations to you! To all the ttc'ers - rainbow baby dust to you all x x x


----------



## kategirl

Welcome, Pink_Sparkle. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:

Bad news from the ultrasound - they found some choroid plexus cysts. The doctor said that this usually means nothing and the ultrasound looks perfectly normal otherwise, but there is an increased chance for chromosomal defects (about 1/100, which seems kind of high to me). I'm going to have to try not to worry for the rest of this pregnancy. :(


----------



## Kelly9

pink sparkle sorry for your loss. I lost my daughter at 18 weeks to a rare condition. I hope you get your rainbow.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Great scan pic Kelly!

Hugs Pink Sparkle!

FX'ed Armymama!!!


----------



## kategirl

Ugh, I'm just so worried about the choroid plexus cysts now. There's basically nothing they can do at this point other than an amnio to figure out if my chances are lower (since I'll be 20 weeks tomorrow, it's too late for a quad marker, which I stupidly declined since my OB said how it gives false negatives and worries people). I hate the fact that I have to spend the next 20 weeks wondering. I already feel like it's harder for me to feel connected to the baby since there's a chance that she might not live. I know it sounds stupid since there's a 99% chance she's fine, but I can't help it. Blech. :(


----------



## samj732

Great pics kelly and kate :) God I love ultrasounds!

kate, I thought I'd read about these cysts and most of the time they resolve themselves? I could be totally off the mark here, but if your doctor isn't pushing more tests I'm sure it'll work out.

Yes I definitely learned my lesson about online shopping, goodness I was just so excited about the money I really didn't think about it :wacko: 

I've been so tired lately, and I got taken out of work for a week because I was having more cramping yesterday :( All my bloodwork looked fine so I wonder why this keeps happening? I see my OB tomorrow so I guess I'll find out what is going to happen then.


----------



## kategirl

Sam, I hope the cramping stops!

The cysts do usually close themselves, but they don't actually cause any issues (some adults even have them and it doesn't effect anything). It's just that they are corrilated to Trisomy 18, a chromosomal problem that usually results in stillbirth or infant death (only about 5% of babies live past a year). It just increases the chances significantly that my baby has that, but there's still only about a 1% chance that they have it since they didn't see any abnormalities on the ultrasound. Unfortunately unless I'm willing to risk an amino I really just have to wait and see.


----------



## samj732

^^ I know it's hard, but I really wouldn't worry about it too much. It sounds like everything will most likely be fine, and quite frankly what can you really do even if it's not? If there wasn't any abnormalties on the ultrasound I'd think you're in a pretty safe zone with it. Will you be having another scan to see if they resolve themselves?

3rd tri today, pretty scary stuff :wacko: I think it's starting to hit me that I'm not just going to be pregnant forever, eventually this baby will come out and expect me to take care of it :rofl: It's so life changing!


----------



## kategirl

Congrats on 3rd tri, Sam!

Luckily they're letting me get the quad marker blood test today - they said some of it may not be accurate at this point, but Downs and Trisomy 18 should still be valid until 22 weeks (and those are the ones I care about due to the ultrasound). Hopefully my risk will come back low and it will ease our concerns since the quad marker is seen as a more reliable indicator than the cysts. If I come back with a high risk on the quad marker as well, that's when we'll have to look at what other options we have (probably just more in depth ultrasounds to look for defects, I don't want to do am amino).

I'm 20 weeks today - for better or worse, I'm approximately halfway through.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Congrats Sam on third tri and congrats Kate on 20 weeks. You give me hope for a rainbow of my own xx


----------



## B&LsMom

Kate we had a patient in my office last week with her 4 daughters and she said with her last 2 they were predicted to have down syndrome, but both girls are perfect and healthy ( 4 years old and 18 months) and don't have downs. She was sharing how they wouldn't have done anything differently with this news but felt God really tested them with those test results. So like you said wait for the results and go from there---just a step at a time and know the "accuracy" of those tests is never 100%...


----------



## Sweetz33

Congrats Sam!


----------



## kategirl

Blakesmom - Yeah, I know those tests are not always accurrate, just hoping that if there's a very low chance from the blood test that then we can be less comcerned and pretty much ignore the ultrasound. Downs wouldn't be as big of an issue for me if it went undiagnosed until birth, but Trisomy 18 (which is the one much more likely with the ultrasound results) usually causes death before/at birth or death within the first month, so that's something I feel I'd need to prepare myself for. Only a 1% chance of it from the ultrasound, but I know someone who had it happen to them even when they saw no other problems on the ultrasound. But if my blood results come back with a lower probability, then at least we can know it's more likely that we're in the 99% who are fine. If the probability is high, then we can look into more ultrasound testing.


----------



## armymama2012

I didn't sleep well and my temp took a dip. FF gave my crosshairs and set me back to 3 DPO when I thought I was 6 DPO. Darn! But at least it says I ovulated early still! I guess I will postpone testing til the 21st instead of the 18th.


----------



## kategirl

Hopefully the dip was just from not sleeping well, armymama!


----------



## armymama2012

kategirl said:


> Hopefully the dip was just from not sleeping well, armymama!

Yeah, I discarded it as FF said to do and my crosshairs disappeared. Oh well. Still going to test sometime next week.


----------



## pbl_ge

This seems like a fecund and lucky thread, so I'd better join in.

:angel: about August 29, 2012. :cry:

Due date would have been April 27th, 2013. Will be very unhappy if we don't get a sticky BFP before then!

Good luck to everyone! Seems like most of you are well on your way!


----------



## Sweetz33

Army temp dips bc of sleep disturbances should be discarded. I wouldn't get discouraged. :dust:


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Army temp dips bc of sleep disturbances should be discarded. I wouldn't get discouraged. :dust:

Already discarded Sweetz. I decided I'm going to test on the 21st because if I am only 3 DPO then I will be 11 DPO or if I'm 6 DPO then AF will be 2 days late.


----------



## Sweetz33

That works Army! :) gl sweety!!


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> That works Army! :) gl sweety!!

Thanks, I'm hoping this is it. Only 2 months until the 1 year of TTC mark. We really want another summer baby!


----------



## Sweetz33

Fingers, toes, arms, legs, and in short spurts, eyes crossed for you haha!!


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Fingers, toes, arms, legs, and in short spurts, eyes crossed for you haha!!

LOL Dont strain anything!


----------



## Sweetz33

armymama2012 said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers, toes, arms, legs, and in short spurts, eyes crossed for you haha!!
> 
> LOL Dont strain anything!Click to expand...

*giggles* it will be worth it if I do! Haha


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pink_Sparkle said:


> Hi Ladies, I'd like to join please. I lost my baby girl on the 21st of august at 19 weeks pregnant due to pprom. My due date was the 15th of January, I would love a bfp before then.
> 
> To all the pregnant ladies on the thread - huge congratulations to you! To all the ttc'ers - rainbow baby dust to you all x x x

Oh my gosh, i'm so so so sorry... :hugs: I will say a prayer it happens again for you before Jan. 15.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> Congrats Sam!

Yay Sweetz, congrats to making it to 14 weeks!


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks TTC!! We are excited, happy and nervous lol


----------



## ttcbabyisom

i bet! You need to upload belly pics soon! You should be showing by now, right?


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh I thought I had already! Must be on a different thread lol I will tomorrow as I can't from the iPad, need to go on laptop. Right now having slight stomach craps and lower left back pain. Assuming ligament pain, but calling doc tomorrow anyways bc it could be another bladder infection. I had one about a month ago and this feels the same way.


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh...I am having cramps right under my ribcage. Hurts.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ouch I hate those...


----------



## armymama2012

(ignore if you have seen this on another thread) Back to being confused again. I now have the start to the second LH surge this month. I'm thinking I failed to ovulate again 7days ago. Been having the pinching sensation for 2 day now and got a +OPK an hour ago. Oh well, at least we have BD'd the last 3 night and I guess we will for another 3 nights. If this keeps going we will be BDing every day until AF arrives! Argh...is there anything I can do to end this confusion?


----------



## Kelly9

^ nope just keep covering your bases.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I was able to keep my temp for today and FF gave me my crosshairs back! Now says today is 5 DPO. I'm still on for testing on the 21st!


----------



## kategirl

Fx for the 21st, armymama!

My quad marker came back and the results are negative for Downs and Trisomy 18. Still doesn't mean the baby doesn't have it for sure, but it's a good sign that the ultrasound doesn't mean anything. :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

kategirl said:


> Fx for the 21st, armymama!
> 
> My quad marker came back and the results are negative for Downs and Trisomy 18. Still doesn't mean the baby doesn't have it for sure, but it's a good sign that the ultrasound doesn't mean anything. :happydance:

Yay! I hope the marker tests are right!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Woohoo, positive OV tests last night! 
 



Attached Files:







20120916_214728.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay!


----------



## kategirl

Yay, time for BDing, ttcbaby! :)


----------



## 3xBlessed

kategirl said:


> Fx for the 21st, armymama!
> 
> My quad marker came back and the results are negative for Downs and Trisomy 18. Still doesn't mean the baby doesn't have it for sure, but it's a good sign that the ultrasound doesn't mean anything. :happydance:

Woo hoo Kate! I hope this gives you peace of mind to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!

Get to BDing TTC!!!

Fingers still crossed armymama!

AFM...got a positive OPK on cycle day 10, a little weird since I usually O around days 19 - 21...temp didn't stay up and a neg. OPK the next day...thinking fluke but still BDing to cover my bases! Fingers crossed this is the month...my 7 year wedding anniversary is on Oct. 1st, would be a nice present!


----------



## Kelly9

ttc you have one amazing body to be o'ing on cd 16 after everything! Wish mine was more like yours lol.

Blessed could be an attempt but not success at o'ing so keep doing the opks and have some sex anyway :)


----------



## kategirl

3xBlessed said:


> AFM...got a positive OPK on cycle day 10, a little weird since I usually O around days 19 - 21...temp didn't stay up and a neg. OPK the next day...thinking fluke but still BDing to cover my bases! Fingers crossed this is the month...my 7 year wedding anniversary is on Oct. 1st, would be a nice present!

I'm almost 100% certain that I O'd during this BFP cycle on our 3rd wedding anniversary - I hope your anniversary brings equal luck!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> Yay!




kategirl said:


> Yay, time for BDing, ttcbaby! :)




3xBlessed said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> Fx for the 21st, armymama!
> 
> My quad marker came back and the results are negative for Downs and Trisomy 18. Still doesn't mean the baby doesn't have it for sure, but it's a good sign that the ultrasound doesn't mean anything. :happydance:
> 
> Woo hoo Kate! I hope this gives you peace of mind to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!
> 
> Get to BDing TTC!!!
> 
> Fingers still crossed armymama!
> 
> AFM...got a positive OPK on cycle day 10, a little weird since I usually O around days 19 - 21...temp didn't stay up and a neg. OPK the next day...thinking fluke but still BDing to cover my bases! Fingers crossed this is the month...my 7 year wedding anniversary is on Oct. 1st, would be a nice present!Click to expand...

DONE! It was AMAZING tonight!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> ttc you have one amazing body to be o'ing on cd 16 after everything! Wish mine was more like yours lol.
> 
> Blessed could be an attempt but not success at o'ing so keep doing the opks and have some sex anyway :)

Thanks Kelly! Thanks for helping me see how lucky I am...sometimes I just stay grumpy and don't get it. Thank you.


----------



## B&LsMom

ttcbabyisom said:


> Woohoo, positive OV tests last night!

Kind of miss seeing the smile faces each month LOL---Get busy sister!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Me to! I miss peeing on sticks


----------



## ttcbabyisom

blakesmom said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo, positive OV tests last night!
> 
> Kind of miss seeing the smile faces each month LOL---Get busy sister!!!Click to expand...

take a test yourself, you will see it!  not an ov one obviously, but a smiley face HPT!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ttcbabyisom said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo, positive OV tests last night!
> 
> Kind of miss seeing the smile faces each month LOL---Get busy sister!!!Click to expand...
> 
> take a test yourself, you will see it!  not an ov one obviously, but a smiley face HPT!Click to expand...

you too Kelly!!!


----------



## Kelly9

To expensive


----------



## 3xBlessed

I'm so happy we have each other to cheer up and cheer on!


----------



## Sweetz33

I have been tempted to buy a test to just see the lines again...I guess bc I'm still worried something might happen. I'm full of anxiety before every appointment that I won't hear the heartbeat or the baby won't be ok on the US. I don't think I will. Be able to relax until my little bean is in my arms.


----------



## kategirl

Sweetz, I feel the same way! But I'm starting to feel a little bit better now that I can feel my little girl a little (like right now, lol!). I'm still worried, but not like I had been before. :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

Maybe my anxiety will ease a little once I can feel my bean. On a side note....after a lot of trial and error...I found out what gets rid of my horrible headaches....caffeine. I used to drink coffee and sweet tea a lot, and for the past 4 days I have only been drinking water, milk and juice. Had DH bring me a soda home, drank half of it...BAM headache gone. Going to call docs tomorrow to see if they have another alternative as I don't want to drink caffeine every single day.


----------



## butterfly00

It's not before the would have been, but I finally got my :bfp: this morning!! Hoping its super sticky :) I'm going to try not to stress for the next 8 weeks


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats butterfly :) x


----------



## kategirl

Congrats butterfly! :happydance:


----------



## mummy2o

congratulations butterfly


----------



## Sweetz33

Congrats butterfly!


----------



## samj732

Congrats butterfly!!

Sweetz, unless YOU don't want to it's perfectly fine to have a soda every day, especially if it cures your headaches. Would rather do that then pop tylenol all the time. My doc says I can have up to 300 mg a day, which is 6 cans of Mountain Dew! I quit drinking a lot of caffeine over a year ago, but I definitely indulge in the occasional (read: every day :rofl:) cherry Coke now.


----------



## Sweetz33

samj732 said:


> Congrats butterfly!!
> 
> Sweetz, unless YOU don't want to it's perfectly fine to have a soda every day, especially if it cures your headaches. Would rather do that then pop tylenol all the time. My doc says I can have up to 300 mg a day, which is 6 cans of Mountain Dew! I quit drinking a lot of caffeine over a year ago, but I definitely indulge in the occasional (read: every day :rofl:) cherry Coke now.

Lol!! My docs say it is better to put a bit of caffeine in then stress myself out, loose sleep, and be miserable.


----------



## Kelly9

Our light coloured pop isn't allowed to have caffeine so mountain dew is caffeine free here. I have an iced cap most days but it's less then half a cup of coffee worth so I'm ok with that and I do enjoy a dr pepper every now and then.


----------



## kategirl

Kelly, I wish I lived there! I want Mt Dew Code Red really badly, but I don't want to give myself that taste of caffeine and then want it even more, lol. I love Code Red.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> To expensive

ha...true!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

butterfly00 said:


> It's not before the would have been, but I finally got my :bfp: this morning!! Hoping its super sticky :) I'm going to try not to stress for the next 8 weeks

congrats, that's awesome!!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Butterfly!


----------



## Kelly9

I dont know if we still have code red, it's been a while since I've looked though since I don't usually drink MD. I'll take a peek next time. Kate are you in the states? If so I really want some captain crunch cereal with the crunch berries we can't get that out here haven't been able to since I was a kid.


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly9 said:


> I dont know if we still have code red, it's been a while since I've looked though since I don't usually drink MD. I'll take a peek next time. Kate are you in the states? If so I really want some captain crunch cereal with the crunch berries we can't get that out here haven't been able to since I was a kid.

Mmmm I just finished a box of "oops all berries". Sooooo. Gooooddd!!


----------



## Kelly9

Send me sooooommmmeeeee!!!!! It's literally been decades since I have it with the berries! and the two times I went to the states I forgot to buy some!


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly9 said:


> Send me sooooommmmeeeee!!!!! It's literally been decades since I have it with the berries! and the two times I went to the states I forgot to buy some!

Which oe you want? Regular cap'n crunch or oops all berries? We even have peanut butter cap'n crunch. I personally don't like the one but it is dh's favorite.


----------



## B&LsMom

Peanut butter Captain Crunch is my fav---can't have it right now because I have GD :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

The regular with the berries is what I crave! Never tried the others we never got them but I'm not peanut butter fan.

Blakesmom I had GD with my son, not fun!


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm on it!


----------



## B&LsMom

Have they tested you yet this pregnancy Kelly?? I was told if I have any more kids they would likely test me at the end of the first tri----this is ruining the remaining weeks I have left--I want it to be over and think this will most likely be our last kiddo.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I was hoping for a good solid temp this morning that kept going up from yesterday's but my dog woke me up early so I had to discard my temp :(.


----------



## kategirl

Armymama, I hope tomorrow's temp is great! But remember that either way, if it happened this month not getting a good temp this morning won't change that. Remembering that helped my frustration a little when temping (though it still sucks, lol). :)


----------



## armymama2012

kategirl said:


> Armymama, I hope tomorrow's temp is great! But remember that either way, if it happened this month not getting a good temp this morning won't change that. Remembering that helped my frustration a little when temping (though it still sucks, lol). :)

True, and this month's temps are looking different than the temp of the past few cycles.


----------



## armymama2012

well in 8 days is my "would of been" due date. I'll be testing on Tuesday and Friday. It's been a year since we started TTC. Ugh...just want a darn BFP!


----------



## lomelly

kate, we don't have code red mountain dew here anymore :( DH loves the stuff and we can only get it in the states now... sucks!

kelly, you're making me crave all these cereals I can't have... :haha: I love the cereals in the states!

butterfly, congrats!

armymama, I hope this is your month despite the discarded temp! it's very frustrating when that happens :hugs:

blakesmom, sorry about the GD :( are you controlling it with diet alone?


----------



## armymama2012

I want some Moose Tracks ice cream, a medium rare T-bone steak, and now I want Lucky Charms cereal! see how hungry all this makes me?


----------



## Kelly9

They will test me a few weeks earlier but not that soon I think I was told when I'm over 20 weeks but I have my supplies and strips so I could keep an eye on it if I really wanted. I wonder if I will get it again, they were shocked I had it the first time as I had no risk factors for it. Though the diet did stop me from gaining tons of weight, I only put on 22 pounds and was diet controlled no insulin for me.

Hope it happens for you army.


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks Kelly and I hope you don't have GD. Apparently I am at slight risk for it according to a website I read. My numbers seem to be getting higher with each pregnancy and my risks are increased because my last child (our DD) was over 9 lbs at birth.


----------



## Kelly9

yikes! I always pray for a baby under 8, my son was 7 lbs 13 oz. My daughter well her weight obviously doesn't apply being only 280 grams. 

I am sooooo barfy today, really I'm wishing i was starting to feel better already.

Showing today to at 2. Fingers crossed they love it and want to buy it otherwise my husband and I will be looking at him going up north without me in nov and me and our son joining him once the house sells. Hoping so much this doesn't happen!


----------



## armymama2012

Praying it sells!


----------



## B&LsMom

lomelly said:


> kate, we don't have code red mountain dew here anymore :( DH loves the stuff and we can only get it in the states now... sucks!
> 
> kelly, you're making me crave all these cereals I can't have... :haha: I love the cereals in the states!
> 
> butterfly, congrats!
> 
> armymama, I hope this is your month despite the discarded temp! it's very frustrating when that happens :hugs:
> 
> blakesmom, sorry about the GD :( are you controlling it with diet alone?

the plan was to control it with diet and exercise but Monday and Tuesday I had 2 levels in a row that were high, and one on Wed. night that was slightly over. Yesterday I was given a fast acting Insulin so I can take it as needed if I have an elevated level, or take it preventively if I know I'm going to eat something that will raise my levels (like baby shower cake in a few weeks lol)


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly9 said:


> They will test me a few weeks earlier but not that soon I think I was told when I'm over 20 weeks but I have my supplies and strips so I could keep an eye on it if I really wanted. I wonder if I will get it again, they were shocked I had it the first time as I had no risk factors for it. Though the diet did stop me from gaining tons of weight, I only put on 22 pounds and was diet controlled no insulin for me.
> 
> Hope it happens for you army.

I had to get my supplies at the pharmacy today and I'm pretty sure I have enough lancets to last for years and years--It sucks I hope you don't get it again!!


----------



## Kelly9

I always bought mine in groups of 100 and I reused lancets which I know you're not suppose to but I don't see the harm since it's my blood. So I used like 1 lancet a day for 2-3 pokes.


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly9 said:


> I always bought mine in groups of 100 and I reused lancets which I know you're not suppose to but I don't see the harm since it's my blood. So I used like 1 lancet a day for 2-3 pokes.

Since I could potentially be testing 7x/day they ordered 200 test strips and 200 lancets. The nutritionist/dietician instructed me to replace the lancet like you said every 1-2 days, but then my midwives did a 1 strip/1 lancet order--it was kind of spendy!


----------



## kategirl

My husband's type 1 diabetic for over 10 years now, and he tends to reuse lancets. The potential concern is that you could introduce bacteria and cause an infection, though he's never had a problem with that happening.


----------



## B&LsMom

Since I always wash my hands prior I feel like that should hopefully decrease that risk. Even with the Insulin needles they told me change it every 2 times or so...


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah it's to expensive to change the lancet every time and I've never had an issue. I was diet controlled so I checked 4 times a day for the first month then went down to 2 times a day since my fasting and breakfast sugars were always good but they had me test randomly every now and then for those two times just to be sure. With insulin you need to be monitored more closely.


----------



## Mrskg

Just wanted to pop in an say :wave: hi to everyone x

So tired struggling to keep up on threads x gender scan in 12 days :happydance: 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Kelly9

So exciting Mrskg!!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Mrskg--I'm so excited for you!! Do you have a secret wish for blue or pink???


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mrskg said:


> Just wanted to pop in an say :wave: hi to everyone x
> 
> So tired struggling to keep up on threads x gender scan in 12 days :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxx

Hi Mskg! :hi:


----------



## armymama2012

No money but craving steak and Reese's cups!


----------



## carebear1981

Hi all. Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I'll probably skim thru the thread a bit. 
I'm doing okay. I made it through my dd last month. My OH took the night off and we cried together but I still can't talk him into trying again. Hoping for an accident sucks :(


----------



## kategirl

carebear - :hugs: My fingers are crossed for an accident for you!

armymama - I'm still hoping for a BFP for you!

Another OB appt this morning - I'm measuring well, have caught up on weight (gained about 11 lbs so far), and HB is still in the 140's. Our baby shower is this Sunday (since we have to drive from WI to MI we didn't want to wait too long, and everyone was busy all of October), I can't believe it's so soon!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks kate! 
I'm still making my way thru all i missed but I'm so happy to see that everyone is doing well! Its amazing going back thru the thread and reading all the announcements. So excited for everyone! :)


----------



## Kelly9

carebear sorry to hear your OH is still dragging his feet, thats got to be tough. I hope you get an accident to.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hey, everyone! You can definitely add me to the list. I think trying for a bfp before baby's would have been due date sounds like a good goal for me. 

I never knew an exact due date (my cycles are long and I never had a dating scan), but the one I always had in the back of my head was May 9th, 2013. I was somewhere between 5-6 weeks when the mc started, and I haven't had af yet. We are going to NTNP for a little while, I think, before jumping back into TTC full swing. This was our first mc, and while I am healing (emotionally) nicely, I know it will be something I'm dealing with for a long time.


----------



## armymama2012

:happydance::cloud9: I just got my :bfp:!


----------



## kategirl

Congrats armymama!!! I kept having a feeling you would this month! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

woohoo!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

carebear1981 said:


> Hi all. Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I'll probably skim thru the thread a bit.
> I'm doing okay. I made it through my dd last month. My OH took the night off and we cried together but I still can't talk him into trying again. Hoping for an accident sucks :(

Hi carebear! :hi: Glad to hear you made it through dd ok and glad OH was there with you...ugh, sorry he's not on board for trying again right now so i will pray for an accident for you!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> :happydance::cloud9: I just got my :bfp:!

Wow, really? That's awesome!!! I wasn't sure since your temps didn't look great so wow! That's amazing!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks ttcbaby! How are u feelin this month? 5 days left till testing for you?


Congrats armymama! H+H 9 months!!


----------



## armymama2012

carebear1981 said:


> Thanks ttcbaby! How are u feelin this month? 5 days left till testing for you?
> 
> 
> Congrats armymama! H+H 9 months!!

Thanks everyone. So excited!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Armymama that's great :cloud9:

:hugs: carebear I really hope you can talk OH round x


----------



## kategirl

I'm 22 weeks today. Every Wednesday I feel so lucky that I've made it another week, and I get a little less fearful that I'm going to lose my little girl. Everything looks good so far - I hope it stays that way! :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Gosh, it's SO hard to not test right now...i thought hell no after last month's chemical but now i'm already feeling the need to POAS! Ugh...


----------



## Sweetz33

kategirl said:


> I'm 22 weeks today. Every Wednesday I feel so lucky that I've made it another week, and I get a little less fearful that I'm going to lose my little girl. Everything looks good so far - I hope it stays that way! :)

I feel the same way...every Wednesday is a celebration for me. :) happy papaya day!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

carebear1981 said:


> Thanks ttcbaby! How are u feelin this month? 5 days left till testing for you?
> 
> 
> Congrats armymama! H+H 9 months!!

I'm ok...feeling so crummy and I get excited that it could be early pregnant symptoms but i'm also on progesterone and these are the same symptoms you get on that...ugh...i hate not knowing! i wish there was some kind of device that all of us could have look inside us somehow right away to see if we conceived at all! Maybe in the future they will have this!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> I'm 22 weeks today. Every Wednesday I feel so lucky that I've made it another week, and I get a little less fearful that I'm going to lose my little girl. Everything looks good so far - I hope it stays that way! :)

Happy 22 weeks kategirl!!! I bet you do feel lucky...i would too!!! So happy for you and hope things continue going smoothly for you and your baby girl! :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 22 weeks Kate and happy 16 weeks Sweetz :flower: x


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Armymama!!!

Fingers crossed TTC!!! You have amazing restraint, I would have POAS by now!!!


----------



## kategirl

Fx, ttcbaby. I know a couple people who got their true BFP the month after a chemical, so I hope you do too!


----------



## samj732

Congrats armymama!! :happydance:

Been a little MIA lately, have lots of exciting stuff going on right now and just don't have the time to check in as much! My doctor has already started me on two week appts because he's afraid I'm going to go into premature labor (have had lots of cramping, BH, and my cervix is shortening ever so slowly) and I'm just exhausted!


----------



## kategirl

Samj, I hope your little girl stays in there until she's due! How was the 3D scan?


----------



## Kelly9

ttc wait it out till 12dpo if you can, I know I personally would rather not know about a chemical if it were to happen to me but I totally understand the itch to poas! 

sam hope she stays put another 6 weeks at least if not more

Now I can't remember anything else so hi!


----------



## armymama2012

So who is having a March due date?


----------



## Kelly9

I am why do you ask?


----------



## armymama2012

Just wondering because my Bday is in March. Thought'd it be cool to know.


----------



## Kelly9

oh lol! I'm due March 26th lol


----------



## armymama2012

Kelly9 said:


> oh lol! I'm due March 26th lol

Well my Bday is March 10th so I hope your baby isnt born on my bday, unless you want it to be!


----------



## Sweetz33

*waves* might be me! Lol Kelly...if your tulip comes 5 days early she/he will come on my daughter's bday!


----------



## Kelly9

Nope i'm aiming for April 1st or march 17th a St patty's day baby lol.


----------



## armymama2012

Kelly9 said:


> Nope i'm aiming for April 1st or march 17th a St patty's day baby lol.

One of my best friends was a St. Patty's Day baby 24 years ago.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm a jokster and part Irish so either works for me lol


----------



## ttcbabyisom

well FF moved my crosshairs back two days this morning...i don't agree with it though because i know when i felt the pain and i told it when i got a positive opk...why does it do that? ugh...oh well...continue waiting! the BFN would make sense then if this is right as it would have only been 7 dpo. We shall see.


----------



## Mrskg

Blakesmom I think deep down I'd like another :pink: but I'm convinced it's a boy which will be just as lovely am will carry my husbands family name on x hopefully find out next thurs x

:wave: ttc got everything crossed for you x

Massive congrats army mama xxx

:hugs: care bear x

:wave: everyone else x

Off to my first consultant app not got a clue what to expect :wacko:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed for you TTC :flower: x


----------



## Mrskg

Got on great at app x hb 140 measuring 21 weeks but think that's just my fat belly lolmx got growth scan booked for 28 weeks x feels like everything coming together at last xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's great news MrsKG :flower: x


----------



## Mrskg

Loving your avatar missmummymoo :cloud9: x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies my lovely sister has let me use her laptop so I can quickly come on here and see how you ladies are doing! Sorry I cant check on updates or change any as there's over 20 pages to go through lol!
However I hope theres been lots of bfps since and healthy growing babies!! Miss you ladies lots - didn't realise how much I took BnB for granted :nope:
Anyhow update on me... at 36 weeks lost my plug, was in hospital having contractions 2 in 10 minutes and cervix has softened. Was told was in early labour but this stage can take forever so yeah :/ still having contractions, she's fully engaged and they reckon she'll be here soon. Have my sweep booked for 12th October if not!
Should be getting internet in 4-6 weeks time so when I come back I'll go through everything... unless any ladies want to take over the thread you are more than welcome :)
See you soon, best of luck xx


----------



## Mrskg

Great see you jess was thinking about you this morn x that's rubbish about having contractions hope she makes an appearance soon x be sure to try an update us x hope you're enjoying your new house xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Yay jess can't wait till shes here. 

mrskg how exciting!!!


----------



## lomelly

hope Enolah is here soon, and is happy and healthy!

great news on the scan mrskg, boy or girl???

kelly, hoping for a st. patricks day baby for you!

gonna scan back a bit and see what I've missed! I'm finally on maternity leave, woohoo! well actually I'm taking my holidays, then starting Oct 7th


----------



## kategirl

Mrskg, so glad things are going well! I can't believe you're so far along, it seems like time is flying by!

Jess, I hope she makes a healthy appearance soon!

lomelly, enjoy the break before the baby comes!

I'm headed from WI back to MI in a couple hours for the weekend (mostly for our baby shower). I'll get so see a lot of friends and family I haven't seen in a while (including my two nieces who live in Connecticut) so it should be fun! Still nervous that something bad will still happen with the baby at this point, but trying to focus on the fun of seeing people instead of thinking about how early the shower is. :)


----------



## nesSAH

Great to hear from you *Jess*! Praying your baby comes soon :D Pls update us with pictures and birth story :hugs:

Congrats to all the new bfps!!

Congrats again on the awesome scan *Mrskg*!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay Jess how exciting! Sorry been in and out ladies. Gender scan on Monday...I'm now officially high risk bc my blood sugar levels have gone crazy. This means the local hospital (30 minutes away) can no longer be where I give birth. I have to go to the main hospital (about an hour away).TG my landlord is allowing me out of the lease with 30 day notice instead of 90 day. That way I can find a place closer.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ladies x didn't get a scan today was an obstetric consultant app x scan is on thurs will be sure to update if we find out gender x


----------



## nesSAH

Mrskg said:


> Thanks ladies x didn't get a scan today was an obstetric consultant app x scan is on thurs will be sure to update if we find out gender x

Oh, sorry hun... I just assumed since you heard HB :D

My baby was also 140 on Tuesday, but I'm staying team yellow... I bet you can't wait till next Thurs!

:hi: *Sweetz, Kategirl, Kelly, Lomelly*! Glad you and babies are doing well :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz thats weird that they won't let you deliver there with GD, it doesn't really add to much stress for delivery more so just keeping your sugars in control. I had GD with my son and I still delivered in a rural hospital. Good news about getting to move though.


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly9 said:


> Sweetz thats weird that they won't let you deliver there with GD, it doesn't really add to much stress for delivery more so just keeping your sugars in control. I had GD with my son and I still delivered in a rural hospital. Good news about getting to move though.

I don't have GD...I have extremely low blood sugars. They have been dropping more often. I also have other health issues so the combination of the low BG and the other issues, they don't want to risk any problems. The local hospital doesn't even have a NICU. They said if I do deliver there, and there is a problem, we would have to be airlifted. I guess the fact that out of my last 3 pregnancies, I had mc, preterm, mc, they are taking all precautions.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh I see! I didn't realize it was low BG.


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah and the past few days they have been high when they should be low....low when they should be high. They are sending me to a nutritionist.


----------



## Kelly9

That should help. I controlled my higher sugars with diet, knowing when and what to eat plays a huge roll. Though I hope I don't get it this time.


----------



## Sweetz33

That's what they are hoping for that all I need is a diet tweak


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Well pooh...had a major temp drop today so that either means implantation or it's over...i have a feeling it's over...ugh....i hate this!


----------



## Kelly9

ttc I hope it was a fluke or implantation.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Good luck Jess! Hope the move is going well!

TTC, hoping it's just implantation dip or a fluke! I woke up at 4 this morning and couldn't get back to sleep until 5:30...all I kept thinking was my temp will be messed up!!! Ugh!


----------



## samj732

I really need to stop being so MIA all the time :blush:

Jess I hope she comes soon! :)

GL ttc, I don't envy you at all in this stage. The waiting is the worst part :hugs:

Sweetz, I hope your blood sugars even out soon. Sounds like a pretty crappy deal!

Mrskg, I hope you are able to find out gender (if that's what you want of course!) and I can't believe you're almost 20 weeks already... goodness!

My 3D scan was great, I keep meaning to upload pictures but I am so lazy these days even plugging in the flash drive seems like a lot of work. I have another one tomorrow because little miss wouldn't take her hands out of her face, so we'll see what we get tomorrow. My doctor has been keeping an eye on my cervical length and last Wednesday it was 2.9 cm, so it's been going down .1 cm every week for the past month. He said if it gets below 2.5 cm I will need to go on bedrest :wacko: Hoping that doesn't happen but I'm so exhausted I might not mind!


----------



## tekkitten

TTC, looks like it went back up again? Fingers crossed for ya <3


----------



## Sweetz33

TY Sam...they are thinking these past couple days were wacky bc of being sick. On antibiotics for a sinus infection.

Tomorrow is my gender scan!!! SO EXCITED!!! 9 hours!!! Oh boy I need sleep haha!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck KG and Sweetz hope you manage to find out what your having! X


----------



## ttcbabyisom

nevermind...today was my big dip...ugh...i'm sure i'll start today or tomorrow for sure. :-(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: TTC I really hope AF doesn't show x


----------



## Sweetz33

Growl....this has to be a boy damnit...wouldn't uncross their damn legs! Have another appointment scheduled for the 16th.....*facepalm*

Ttc...SS sweety :(


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Growl....this has to be a boy damnit...wouldn't uncross their damn legs! Have another appointment scheduled for the 16th.....*facepalm*
> 
> Ttc...SS sweety :(

I'm sorry, my son did that too! He wouldn't uncross his legs until my 32 week ultrasound because I was measuring 3 weeks behind belly-wise.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

tekkitten said:


> TTC, looks like it went back up again? Fingers crossed for ya <3

Thanks...i wish...big dip again this morning so now just waiting! Wish the witch would just hurry already before i have a breakdown so i can have a effing drink! this is ridiculous!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Sucky sweetz!!!! I'd be so frustrated! I keep saying tulip is a girl for all the worry I've had since the beginning, I figure my girls are going to give me a run for my sanity right from the get go. Will they take you back in a few days to try again? Most private places do.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Sorry TTC...major hugs! I know what you are feeling...I've had some spotting for the past 5 days...TMI alert...nothing in the underwear, just when I wipe and usually only once a day in some creamy discharge...on Saturday I had a glass of wine b/c quite frankly I wanted one and felt like it was over anyway...still waiting though! GRRR!


----------



## Sweetz33

2 weeks was the next opening....I'm agrivated.


----------



## Kelly9

That sucks! I'll find out before you if mine cooperates but if she doesn't I'll have to move around and go in since I'm driving 2.5 hours to get there, thankfully the owner knows this.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hey, ladies! Just wanted to stop by and say I'll be in the TWW soon. We've decided to go for it tonight since I got a positive OPK yesterday. We'll see what happens! Trying to think positively. :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I just have to say Im one lucky girl as Im sure MOST of us on here are. I go through daily moodsa roller coaster of sorts throughout my entire months cycle and everytime when it gets close to the end my hubby tries so hard to keep me positive and says things like I have a good feeling about it this month and I bet it happened so I know he gets let down each time it doesnt too and we all have to remember that. Then when it doesnt happen and I get AF, he holds me while I cry and gives me encouraging words each timeand the cycle continues again. Im a lucky girl for having such a wonderful man to be my rock through all of this.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed that you catch the egg Harley :flower: 

It sounds like you have a keeper there TTC :cloud9: it's wonderful when you have a supportive OH :) x


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, so my pregnancy cyst is bigger than normal (usually no bigger than 3 cm). Mine 4.8 cm. It is also leaking a tiny bit but doctor says as long as it doesnt rupture it should be fine. There was a sac in my uterus but getting wqeekly ultrasounds because of the pain until we see a heartbeat! hCG went from 745 on Sunday afternoon to 1860 this morning! Repeat HCG check Friday morning and repeat ultrasound next Thursday.


----------



## Sirbaby

Hello ladies!! I have been M.I.A for about a month and a half. I was pretty much taking a break to deal with things and help with all the baby showers in my family. I didn't get a BFP (not that I was really trying) while i was away. So now that things have settled down, was hoping to hop back on the wagon with the support of my B&B ladies. 

I am on cd15 and in the bd stage. Hoping to get a BFP this month or November. I have a doctors appt on the 9th next week and was going to even talk about IUI because DH SA is not great although it will eventually work. Time is not my cup of tea.

Congratulations to all the newly BFP's. 
Happy to see my pregnant Momas going strong.


----------



## Sirbaby

Congrats on the rising Hcg armymoma! Praying for a sticky baby.


----------



## tekkitten

Just stopping by to say hi and send my good luck thoughts :D

I am possibly 4dpo today, I shall know more soon! Hope to see lots of bfps soon, including my own lol


----------



## armymama2012

tekkitten said:


> Just stopping by to say hi and send my good luck thoughts :D
> 
> I am possibly 4dpo today, I shall know more soon! Hope to see lots of bfps soon, including my own lol

I hope this is it for you! We need some more BFPs!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ty sir!!


Yay army!! My cyst is right around 3 and some days the pain is super intense. If it gets too big, they will do outpatient surgery. Lets hope it shrinks. Mine fluctuates in. Size from 1/4 to 3. Stress seems to make it worse.


----------



## lomelly

army, hoping your cyst gets better, i'm sure all will be well :)

how's everyone doing?? 

kate, are you third tri yet?? lol it seems time is going so fast all of a sudden!!

kelly, how's little tulip doing?


----------



## armymama2012

Yay, my nunbers just got back! and in only 47 hours (got it taken at 9:45 on Wednesday and 8:45 today) they have more than doubled again! I went from 1860 on wednesday morning to 4175 this morning!


----------



## B&LsMom

Lomelly--I can't believe you are almost to 40 weeks. How are you feeling?? Any progression yet??


----------



## Kelly9

army great news.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great news armymama x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies just had a big catchup! 
Welcome Mummy2o, Palangi, Pink_Sparkle, Pbl_ge, Harley Quinn :) Hope your all doing well! So sorry for your losses ladies :flow:
Congrats on the bfp's RomaTomato, Butterfly00, Armymama :) Sending stickiness and a H&H 9 months your way :)
Congrats on the new pink bundles :D and lovely scan pics ladies!!
4 days til missy is due, Lomelly hows everything with you?
When Enolah is born I may text my sister to come on here and update you all :)
Hope to see more bfp's ladies! xx


----------



## B&LsMom

Awe Jess I was hoping little Miss was here when I saw you had posted. Good Luck with everything--can you believe your rainbow is almost here?? That would be FANTASTIC if you sister is able to update us---thinking of you!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey blakesmom I know - midwives said i wouldn't make it to my due date because I was classed as being in early labour at 36 weeks, but hey ho here I am still. 
can't believe your 32 weeks!!! its so great to see everyones pregnancy progressing :)
Are you getting nervous now?
Im coming off of here now as Im looking after my sister for the weekend but she wants to stay at ours tonight so we're about to leave.
I miss BnB so much it's horrible :nope: xx


----------



## Kelly9

Mrskg did you find out the gender????

Jess hi and yay for baby soon! Please do have her update us!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks for adding me to the first page, Jess. :) I love going there and seeing all the bfp's. So good! Have a lovely weekend, and we'll miss you too. Looking forward to hearing abou the arrival of your lo soon! :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

thanks ladies, just dropping my sister off so going on her laptop quickly again :) 
im getting fed up of waiting to meet her lol - i just want her here. if she doesn't arrive when she's due Wednesday though, I have a sweep booked for Friday :) xx


----------



## lomelly

Jess, I'm surprised too she isn't here lol I know what you mean, we want them to just come already!! I hope the sweep works for you. I have an appt Tuesday so we will see what he recommends if he doesn't show...

Blakesmom, no signs yet :( no mucus plug lost, bloody show, waters leaking... Nothing! Hardly even a cramp lol. I've been off work for over a week and the waiting is so boring! How are you feeling?


----------



## armymama2012

lomelly said:


> Jess, I'm surprised too she isn't here lol I know what you mean, we want them to just come already!! I hope the sweep works for you. I have an appt Tuesday so we will see what he recommends if he doesn't show...
> 
> Blakesmom, no signs yet :( no mucus plug lost, bloody show, waters leaking... Nothing! Hardly even a cramp lol. I've been off work for over a week and the waiting is so boring! How are you feeling?

I hope they come soon! The sweep worked for me with my daughter. I got swept on Thursdsay and Monday afternoon she was born. I started contractions about 2 hours after the sweep but they were only about once every few hours. By Monday at 10 a.m. they were every 2 minutes and very strong. Unfortunately the labor was all in my back so I had to get down on all fours and have DH put pressure on my lower back when each contraction hit.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

lomelly - sorry to hear your guy isnt making much of a move yet, guess we're just doing such a fab job of loooking after them in there! xx

Armymama - ahh thats great to hear a positive sweep :) Hope it works for me - or even better she's hear before then lol! Hope your feeling ok with the pregnancyy so far :) xx


----------



## lomelly

good to know, armymama! I hear they work well if you're "favourable" to labour coming soon.. tbh, I'm not even sure if they offer them here. my OB has never mentioned a sweep, he only said that this coming tuesday I will get an internal exam to check for signs of dilation, etc.

jess, I guess we are doing a good job! I feel more like a punching bag more than anything else lol. my skin is stretched to the max and even still I'll get his bum or elbow jabbing out! it's pretty funny to see the bum out though :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

I'm ok. Nausea and peeing a lot are still here. Seems like I cant eat much dairy because it keeps me up for hours afterwards with gas pains. Ugh...hoping today warms up in a few hours so we can spend some family time outside on a nature trail.


----------



## Kelly9

oh babies will be coming soon! Yay! My sweep worked.


----------



## lomelly

kelly, who did your sweep?? trying to figure out if I can ask my OB for one or if I'd have to go elsewhere


----------



## B&LsMom

Lomelly--I'm getting impatient and still have a ways to go. I do get to see baby at an ultrasound on Friday to check on growth which will be nice--we haven't seen him since 20 weeks. The GD is getting frustrating too--I'm so over it. Have to see a nurse educator Friday morning but I know my midwife was worried about how things were going because it appeared I had lost weight at my appt this Friday because I had the nurse subtract a pound of weight off for my boots when they probably didn't weight THAT much, and then there were ketones in my urine which is an indication I haven't been eating enough carbs and my body is burning fat/muscle to compensate...


----------



## Kelly9

my ob did it


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Yay, my nunbers just got back! and in only 47 hours (got it taken at 9:45 on Wednesday and 8:45 today) they have more than doubled again! I went from 1860 on wednesday morning to 4175 this morning!

Woohoo, yay!!! Wonderful news!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

xxxjessxxx said:


> Hey ladies just had a big catchup!
> Welcome Mummy2o, Palangi, Pink_Sparkle, Pbl_ge, Harley Quinn :) Hope your all doing well! So sorry for your losses ladies :flow:
> Congrats on the bfp's RomaTomato, Butterfly00, Armymama :) Sending stickiness and a H&H 9 months your way :)
> Congrats on the new pink bundles :D and lovely scan pics ladies!!
> 4 days til missy is due, Lomelly hows everything with you?
> When Enolah is born I may text my sister to come on here and update you all :)
> Hope to see more bfp's ladies! xx

Good luck Jess, you're almost there!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

lomelly said:


> Jess, I'm surprised too she isn't here lol I know what you mean, we want them to just come already!! I hope the sweep works for you. I have an appt Tuesday so we will see what he recommends if he doesn't show...
> 
> Blakesmom, no signs yet :( no mucus plug lost, bloody show, waters leaking... Nothing! Hardly even a cramp lol. I've been off work for over a week and the waiting is so boring! How are you feeling?

Good luck to you too lomelly, you're ALMOST THERE!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> I'm ok. Nausea and peeing a lot are still here. Seems like I cant eat much dairy because it keeps me up for hours afterwards with gas pains. Ugh...hoping today warms up in a few hours so we can spend some family time outside on a nature trail.

You need to change your status under your name to pregnant (expecting).


----------



## Mrskg

sorry ladies meant to update x scan went great everything perfect and im team
pink!!!​
 



Attached Files:







team pink 004.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrskg

cant wait to meet your rainbows lomelly & jess xx

great no's army x

:wave: everyone x


----------



## Kelly9

YAY! I peeked into your journal to see lol


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mrskg said:


> sorry ladies meant to update x scan went great everything perfect and im team
> pink!!!​

Yay, exciting, CONGRATS!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

thanks ladies x

poor hubby eh :rofl: he'll now have 5 of us to contend with no wonder i can see some grey coming through :haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

woo hoo!Team PINK!


----------



## Kelly9

Your house will be interesting come puberty for sure lol!


----------



## Mrskg

1 passed that 1 going through it & 2 to go lol x (dd's are 18, 14 & 5)


----------



## armymama2012

ttcbabyisom said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> I'm ok. Nausea and peeing a lot are still here. Seems like I cant eat much dairy because it keeps me up for hours afterwards with gas pains. Ugh...hoping today warms up in a few hours so we can spend some family time outside on a nature trail.
> 
> You need to change your status under your name to pregnant (expecting).Click to expand...

Dont know how!


----------



## armymama2012

Is that better?


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on team pink mrskg!!! Great news :)

Can't wait to hear of the LO arrivals jess and lomelly!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

better Army hehe


----------



## Sirbaby

Mrskg-Congrats team pink!! Make sure to not let all those hormones drive hubby pink!!

Wow lomelly and Jess- those are some true sticky babies!! You two must have spoiled them bumps so much they don't want to come out!!!! Can't wait to meet them!!! 

Carebear- how do you feel. I see your one day away! BFP BFP BFP!!!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Mrskg--really makes you wonder if all your angels were boys and girls are all you can carry?? Congrats on Team Pink for baby #4!!!! Have you picked out her name yet??


----------



## Kelly9

Not so bad then mrskg you should only have 2 at a time living with you going through it lol!


----------



## Sirbaby

I agree with Kelly. I don't think I could handle more than 2 at a time going through it.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats mrskg xx


----------



## Camlet

:hi: everyone just wanted to pop in & see how you were all doing? Congratulations to any bfps I've missed & welcome to all the newbies :) I can't believe how fast everybody's pregnancies seem to be going lately! Mrskg congratulations on team pink!! :D jess & Lomelly so exciting not long until you finally meet your rainbows! Will be stalking for updates! :D xx


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ladies xxx

Blakesmom x I've thought the same for a while my aunt couldn't carry boys i think it's either that or my quality control out of sink I read about it x when your super fertile an fall as often as I did it can be because your body accepts every pregnancy whether it's will be viable of not x suppose I'll never know though x oh having big trouble over a name hubby really wanted charley after his grandad but dd2 is called Marley so I said no because it rhymes x I've got my heart set on Kody but hubby not keen hoping I can change his mind x spoke for ages last night but still no further forward I can't come up with anything I like better x an the fact it has to end in y but not rhyme with my othe dd's means we're very limited :wacko: (dd's names Hayley Marley & Casey)


----------



## carebear1981

No need to test for me. I'm feelin the witch comin. Not that i expected different. OH will never seem to understand how much i want this.

Mrskg, i had a friends sister who went with charlee (shar-lee). I thought that was cute and a girlie form of charlie

Hi camlet! Wow look how far u have come along too! 3 weeks till ur rainbow!


----------



## ElizabethA.

Due date would have been November 22, 2012 as that would be Thanksgiving in the states, and of course my father passed on Thanksgiving Day quite a few years ago but makes next month a somber one. Still not giving up hope though, although some days its just really hard.


----------



## Sweetz33

:dust: for you Elizabeth :)

Hope all you ladies are ok! I'm getting rounder by the day. :) gender scan take #2 in a week.


----------



## Sirbaby

Camlet your moving right along. It want be long til you rainbow baby is in your arms.

Hello ElizabethA, Your in the right place. These ladies helped me so much. I'm sorry about your loss. I know november is a hard month for you but your strong and there is a rainbow waiting for you!!

Carebear your not out yet fx.

Ladies I hope everyone has a good day and we get some more BFPs in here soon. We need to get some more bfps at the bottom of our list.


----------



## Kelly9

Mrskg why does it have to end in y? We are trying to avoid Y and I and IE endings as our last name ends in a Y, which sucks cause I like a lot of names with those endings, if ours is a girl her first name will have an i ending but it still works. 

I find out TOMORROW!!!!! The gender! Hopefully baby cooperates as I have to drive 2.5 hours to get to the scan place. A friend is coming with me since DH works and we're leaving the kids with sitters so it's going to be a fun mini road trip. I am a little nervous/scared, I have a feeling I am going to have gender disappointment big time if it's not what I want so badly so part of me can't believe the day is nearly here. Ugh.


----------



## Kelly9

Not to mention almost no one knows about the gender scan except bnb gals and one or two close friends, not even my hubby knows! I want to make it a HUGE surprise for him.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Good luck tomorrow Kelly!

I've had spotting for 13 straight days now...ugh...I think I ovulated on September 23rd. FF doesn't think I've ovulated at all b/c of my conflicting signs. So very frustrated...pregnancy tests are all negative but no period yet!


----------



## Kelly9

^ that would be annoying! I hope it stops and soon.


----------



## Mrskg

Kelly my 3 dd's end in a y so want to keep that theme in x think hubby slowly but surely coming round to the idea of Kody :thumbup:

Good luck tomorrow I drank a bottle of sprite before my scan an she was going crazy x got everything crossed for uncrossed legs lol x


----------



## lomelly

Carebear, will be watching for your test results! Do you feel AF coming on?

Kelly, can't wait to hear gender results!

Mrskg, congrats on team pink! 

Hi camlet!! You're getting there too!!

3xblessed, I had that issue also, which is why I was put on BC for a month to regulate my hormones

OB appt tomorrow! Hope he offers me a sweep!!


----------



## Camlet

Carebear i know its gone so fast exactly 3 weeks left today :happydance: although I have a feeling Sophia is going to continue her stubborn streak & be late tbh! Lol! I'm sorry about your OH they never do seem to understand when it comes to ttc! I hope the :witch: has stayed away though :hugs:

Good luck with your scan today Kelly look forward to finding out what team your on & seeing pics! :D 

Welcome ElizabethA I'm sorry for your losses sending lots of :dust: to you & all the rest of the lovely ladies here ttc!


----------



## ElizabethA.

Due date would have been November 22, 2012 :( but hoping this month is a good one!


----------



## kategirl

Dropping in, though I've been reading the last couple days. Welcome to our new comers! For everyone waiting for a BFP, I hope we see a lot of BFPs this month!

Kelly, good luck with the scan!

Mrskg, congrats on a girl!

Lomelly, hope we get to see your LO soon!

AFM, I've just been so tired. No energy or motivation. But I'll be 24 weeks tomorrow! I know someone asked if I was third tri yet - nope, still a long way until then (I think about 3 more weeks). I have a bit of a bump, but still not very much compared to my friends who are due right around me - I find it hard not to get bump envy, lol! I'll try to post a pic if I get one tomorrow for 24 weeks.

Fx for everyone on here, for lots of healthy babies in the end of 2012 and in 2013!


----------



## Kelly9

It's G day!!!!!!!!!! Still hours away but OMG! Everyone think pink sparkly girl thoughts for me please!


----------



## samj732

GL kelly! I hope you get to see little parts in there. 

Congrats mrskg! Another little girl, how exciting!

:thumbup: armymama, your numbers sound great.

jess and lomelly, go have some bundles of joy for us already :winkwink: I can't believe you are both at 40 weeks already. Camlet, you are getting so close too! 

Welcome to the newcomers :hi:

AFM, I've been exhausted lately. I got drug on a "girls weekend" last weekend which consisted of walking around the Mall of America and about 10 other stores, in betweek 6 days of work :( Tiiired! My feet and fingers are swollen. Next time I am staying the hell at home :rofl: Still have yet to get my dad to clean out the nursery, starting to get anxious since my doctor thinks I'll be having this baby early! Lots going on around here this month, hopefully next month will quiet down some so I can get some rest before Iz shows her beautiful face.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Is that better?

woohoo, you got it!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Not so bad then mrskg you should only have 2 at a time living with you going through it lol!

why does your status say "scared" kelly??? everything ok? i'll check out your journal.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Camlet said:


> :hi: everyone just wanted to pop in & see how you were all doing? Congratulations to any bfps I've missed & welcome to all the newbies :) I can't believe how fast everybody's pregnancies seem to be going lately! Mrskg congratulations on team pink!! :D jess & Lomelly so exciting not long until you finally meet your rainbows! Will be stalking for updates! :D xx

Wow, you too Camlet, you're almost there! Good luck!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ElizabethA. said:


> Due date would have been November 22, 2012 as that would be Thanksgiving in the states, and of course my father passed on Thanksgiving Day quite a few years ago but makes next month a somber one. Still not giving up hope though, although some days its just really hard.

:hugs: Elizabeth. Hang in there. We'll all help you through it.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Not to mention almost no one knows about the gender scan except bnb gals and one or two close friends, not even my hubby knows! I want to make it a HUGE surprise for him.

Ok...now I get your status!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ElizabethA. said:


> Due date would have been November 22, 2012 :( but hoping this month is a good one!

It's weird...i just past a milestone myself without even realizing it. It was a year ago this past Sunday when i found out I was pregnant first time. Crazy! And if I would have gotten pregnant this last cycle, i would have been due just a few days different than my original angel's due date. Crazy how we remember these things, huh?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> It's G day!!!!!!!!!! Still hours away but OMG! Everyone think pink sparkly girl thoughts for me please!

GOOD LUCK!!! Thinking pink for you! :pink: :pink: :pink:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Wish me luck girls, I'm having a hysteroscopy tomorrow! I'm a little nervous.


----------



## armymama2012

ttcbabyisom said:


> Wish me luck girls, I'm having a hysteroscopy tomorrow! I'm a little nervous.

I will pray for you.


----------



## carebear1981

good luck ttcbaby. Hope everything goes well!

So the witch hasnt shown yet. I thought she would since i was a little crampy last night. Im trying not to get my hopes up but I'll consider her officially late if i get to friday. Sigh! My cycles have been 27-31 days since my angel left.


----------



## Kelly9

Gender is in..... look in my journal :)


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats xxx


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats kelly!!!


----------



## Kelly9

carebear i hope you get a nice surprise!


----------



## kategirl

Congrats Kelly!!! :happydance:

I haven't really felt the baby today. I think I've felt her a little, but not like the last couple days where she was kicking like crazy. I know it sounds silly since I know it's still normal not to really feel her, but I can't help but worry that something's wrong. :(

EDIT: And now that I've said how she wasn't moving around, she started squirming a little. :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Gender is in..... look in my journal :)

WOOHOO, CONGRATS!!! Yay!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Kelly :)

:hugs: Kate glad she's started moving around for you again x


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Kelly!!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

ttcbabyisom said:


> Wish me luck girls, I'm having a hysteroscopy tomorrow! I'm a little nervous.

Good luck tomorrow!!! :hugs:


----------



## Harley Quinn

kategirl said:


> Congrats Kelly!!! :happydance:
> 
> I haven't really felt the baby today. I think I've felt her a little, but not like the last couple days where she was kicking like crazy. I know it sounds silly since I know it's still normal not to really feel her, but I can't help but worry that something's wrong. :(
> 
> EDIT: And now that I've said how she wasn't moving around, she started squirming a little. :)

It's so nice when they finally do move if you've been worrying. Trust me, it's not silly! I would worry all the time if he hadn't moved, especially when it was still new. Later, in the third trimester, I started to think, "It's been a while since Ozzy moved, he doesn't usually go this long." And then he would kick me 5 minutes later. I think I kind of got used to his sleeping schedule, if you know what I mean. It was kind of nice to feel 'in tune' with my baby before he even arrived. :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats Kelly!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks guys! Now I wait 2 more weeks to have my proper scan and to see baby girl again.


----------



## Camlet

Aww yay huge congrats Kelly!!! :D

Good luck today ttcbabyisom! xx


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, time to make your guesses on when Blakesmom's and Camlet's Rainbow will be here:

My guesses:

Blakesmom: I am feeling November 19th, 2012 at 7:49 a.m.

Camlet: I am feeling October 29th, 2012 at 3:16 p.m.


----------



## samj732

Yay congrats Kelly!!!!


----------



## Camlet

armymama2012 said:


> Ok, time to make your guesses on when Blakesmom's and Camlet's Rainbow will be here:
> 
> My guesses:
> 
> Blakesmom: I am feeling November 19th, 2012 at 7:49 a.m.
> 
> Camlet: I am feeling October 29th, 2012 at 3:16 p.m.

:D my little girl was born the day before her due date so I'd love it if you where right! Lol :) hmmm I'm seriously rubbish at guessing these things when are you due again blakesmom? xx


----------



## armymama2012

Camlet said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, time to make your guesses on when Blakesmom's and Camlet's Rainbow will be here:
> 
> My guesses:
> 
> Blakesmom: I am feeling November 19th, 2012 at 7:49 a.m.
> 
> Camlet: I am feeling October 29th, 2012 at 3:16 p.m.
> 
> :D my little girl was born the day before her due date so I'd love it if you where right! Lol :) hmmm I'm seriously rubbish at guessing these things when are you due again blakesmom? xxClick to expand...

According to her ticker she is due on November 28th if I counted my days right.


----------



## Kelly9

Wonder if Jess had her girl yet?


----------



## Camlet

armymama2012 said:


> Camlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, time to make your guesses on when Blakesmom's and Camlet's Rainbow will be here:
> 
> My guesses:
> 
> Blakesmom: I am feeling November 19th, 2012 at 7:49 a.m.
> 
> Camlet: I am feeling October 29th, 2012 at 3:16 p.m.
> 
> :D my little girl was born the day before her due date so I'd love it if you where right! Lol :) hmmm I'm seriously rubbish at guessing these things when are you due again blakesmom? xxClick to expand...
> 
> According to her ticker she is due on November 28th if I counted my days right.Click to expand...

Ooh if that's the case then I'm guessing the 29th just because its my birthday! :winkwink: lol (sorry blakesmom hopefully I'm wrong! :haha:) xx


----------



## Camlet

Kelly9 said:


> Wonder if Jess had her girl yet?

Oh yeah & lomelly actually hopefully we will get an update from them both soon! Quite looking forward to seeing pics although I know they'll make me even more impatient! :D Lol xx


----------



## lomelly

Had my baby :) but totally exhausted it was a rough experience
Will update when out of hospital


----------



## armymama2012

lomelly said:


> Had my baby :) but totally exhausted it was a rough experience
> Will update when out of hospital

Yay, can't wait for pics!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

lomelly said:


> Had my baby :) but totally exhausted it was a rough experience
> Will update when out of hospital

So happy you finally had your bundle of joy but sorry it was such a bad experience. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats lomelly!


----------



## Kelly9

CONGRATS!!!! I hope you recover well and fast.


----------



## B&LsMom

armymama2012 said:


> Ok, time to make your guesses on when Blakesmom's and Camlet's Rainbow will be here:
> 
> My guesses:
> 
> Blakesmom: I am feeling November 19th, 2012 at 7:49 a.m.
> 
> Camlet: I am feeling October 29th, 2012 at 3:16 p.m.

Awe good girl---thanks for letting your prediction be early rather than late--I appreciate that!! :haha:


----------



## B&LsMom

Camlet said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, time to make your guesses on when Blakesmom's and Camlet's Rainbow will be here:
> 
> My guesses:
> 
> Blakesmom: I am feeling November 19th, 2012 at 7:49 a.m.
> 
> Camlet: I am feeling October 29th, 2012 at 3:16 p.m.
> 
> :D my little girl was born the day before her due date so I'd love it if you where right! Lol :) hmmm I'm seriously rubbish at guessing these things when are you due again blakesmom? xxClick to expand...




armymama2012 said:


> Camlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, time to make your guesses on when Blakesmom's and Camlet's Rainbow will be here:
> 
> My guesses:
> 
> Blakesmom: I am feeling November 19th, 2012 at 7:49 a.m.
> 
> Camlet: I am feeling October 29th, 2012 at 3:16 p.m.
> 
> :D my little girl was born the day before her due date so I'd love it if you where right! Lol :) hmmm I'm seriously rubbish at guessing these things when are you due again blakesmom? xxClick to expand...
> 
> According to her ticker she is due on November 28th if I counted my days right.Click to expand...


Yep Nov 28th is my due date--I will welcome him to come any time after Oct. 28th tho LOL


----------



## B&LsMom

Camlet said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, time to make your guesses on when Blakesmom's and Camlet's Rainbow will be here:
> 
> My guesses:
> 
> Blakesmom: I am feeling November 19th, 2012 at 7:49 a.m.
> 
> Camlet: I am feeling October 29th, 2012 at 3:16 p.m.
> 
> :D my little girl was born the day before her due date so I'd love it if you where right! Lol :) hmmm I'm seriously rubbish at guessing these things when are you due again blakesmom? xxClick to expand...
> 
> According to her ticker she is due on November 28th if I counted my days right.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh if that's the case then I'm guessing the 29th just because its my birthday! :winkwink: lol (sorry blakesmom hopefully I'm wrong! :haha:) xxClick to expand...

I sure hope I don't go late LOL I have a few Key Birthday requests this month. 2 of my co-workers, my bro, my Grandpa, and you too now Camlet--I just hope he doesn't come on Thanksgiving---I'm fine with any other day in Nov--JUST DON'T LET ME GET TO DECEMBER__YIKES!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Lomelly--Can't wait to hear all about it--worth it in the end tho right?!?! Congrats on having your rainbow here to hold!!


----------



## carebear1981

Ttcbaby - how did ur hysteroscopy go??

Oh I'm no good at guessing. Hmmm. Lets say camlet will have hers on October 31st at 1:07am (just cuz i love Halloween) and blakesmom on November 24th at 7:06 pm (its my friends bday)

Afm I'm soooo excited/trying not to be too hopeful. The witch never showed and its day 31. Ive had the bloated and sore bbs all week but nothing. If she doesn't show her ugly face while I'm at work today then I will be stopping for an hpt!!! [-o<


----------



## carebear1981

And I'll probably use the bathroom a million times today to check!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

carebear1981 said:


> Ttcbaby - how did ur hysteroscopy go??
> 
> Oh I'm no good at guessing. Hmmm. Lets say camlet will have hers on October 31st at 1:07am (just cuz i love Halloween) and blakesmom on November 24th at 7:06 pm (its my friends bday)
> 
> Afm I'm soooo excited/trying not to be too hopeful. The witch never showed and its day 31. Ive had the bloated and sore bbs all week but nothing. If she doesn't show her ugly face while I'm at work today then I will be stopping for an hpt!!! [-o<

Well...It's done. The hysteroscopy...Next step is an HSG hopefully this month before my next period. They found a bunch of polyps and couldn't get around the darn things to really see into the uterus so i have to go in for the HSG and get put completely out so they can remove the polyps and get a better look at everything...check for blockages, etc. We are going to go ahead and get the SA for DH so we can just rule that out. They sent one of the polyps off to pathology just to make sure it's nothing serious. So here we go again...wait, wait, wait. Can't try this cycle now since i need to schedule that next surgery. I'm sad but at least we know what the problem is and hopefully can get it taken care of. So now i'm in limbo and not sure what to do. I guess I'll change my tickers at some point...not sure if i should continue temping this cycle and doing ov strips? Probably not...but I still want to know...i don't know...hhhmmm... The docs are calling me tomorrow to get things set up. I hope it's soon so we can get this show back on the road. :nope:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

OMG Carebear how have you held off for this long :wacko: :lol:

:hugs: TTC I hope the doctors phone soon, I hate waiting around to hear about things :( X


----------



## carebear1981

Yes I really hope you hear from the doc soon ttcbaby. You should keep going with the 'temp'ing and stuff I think. That way you can still keep track of any patterns even if you do have to wait a bit to try. 

I think its because my OH doesn't want to try and I do that's made me wait so long. I honestly did only have a slim chance since we are still using some prevention methods. Trust me it wasn't easy getting through these few days to make sure the witch really wasn't coming


----------



## Camlet

blakesmom said:


> Camlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, time to make your guesses on when Blakesmom's and Camlet's Rainbow will be here:
> 
> My guesses:
> 
> Blakesmom: I am feeling November 19th, 2012 at 7:49 a.m.
> 
> Camlet: I am feeling October 29th, 2012 at 3:16 p.m.
> 
> :D my little girl was born the day before her due date so I'd love it if you where right! Lol :) hmmm I'm seriously rubbish at guessing these things when are you due again blakesmom? xxClick to expand...
> 
> According to her ticker she is due on November 28th if I counted my days right.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh if that's the case then I'm guessing the 29th just because its my birthday! :winkwink: lol (sorry blakesmom hopefully I'm wrong! :haha:) xxClick to expand...
> 
> I sure hope I don't go late LOL I have a few Key Birthday requests this month. 2 of my co-workers, my bro, my Grandpa, and you too now Camlet--I just hope he doesn't come on Thanksgiving---I'm fine with any other day in Nov--JUST DON'T LET ME GET TO DECEMBER__YIKES!!Click to expand...

:haha: well at this rate it's got to be one of them then! Lol I don't blame you being overdue doesn't sound fun at all! xx


----------



## Camlet

Ooh Carebear sounds hopeful! I hope the :witch: stays away & this is your bfp! :) I wouldn't mind Halloween either actually I just don't want to go into November although I have a feeling thats when she will decide to come! Lol

Aww yay Lomelly congratulations!! Can't wait to see pics! I'm sure it was worth it in the end! :) xx


----------



## samj732

Ahh congrats lomelly! I can't wait to see pics :)

ttcbaby, I'm glad they are getting to the root of the problem. Another friend of mine on here had a surgery to remove polyps and she got her BFP the next month. (she was supposed to wait but she was too impatient hehe) Hopefully they get everything figured out and GL when you have the surgery!

carebear... how can you wait so long?!?! :rofl: I can't wait to see an update from you after you POAS!

A friend on my Facebook is currently in labor and is constantly updating her status about it... don't you think there's better things to do then sit on FB while in labor? Haha!

I'm off to the doctor today, hopefully my cervix hasn't thinned any more or else they will be putting me on bedrest :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

^ maybe not if she has an epi lol! 

Carebear I'm excited for you too!

ttc glad you're one more step closer! 

My baby girl is booting me lots right now :cloud9:


----------



## armymama2012

blakesmom said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, time to make your guesses on when Blakesmom's and Camlet's Rainbow will be here:
> 
> My guesses:
> 
> Blakesmom: I am feeling November 19th, 2012 at 7:49 a.m.
> 
> Camlet: I am feeling October 29th, 2012 at 3:16 p.m.
> 
> Awe good girl---thanks for letting your prediction be early rather than late--I appreciate that!! :haha:Click to expand...

You're welcome. I just went with what my gut told me.


----------



## armymama2012

ttcbabyisom said:


> carebear1981 said:
> 
> 
> Ttcbaby - how did ur hysteroscopy go??
> 
> Oh I'm no good at guessing. Hmmm. Lets say camlet will have hers on October 31st at 1:07am (just cuz i love Halloween) and blakesmom on November 24th at 7:06 pm (its my friends bday)
> 
> Afm I'm soooo excited/trying not to be too hopeful. The witch never showed and its day 31. Ive had the bloated and sore bbs all week but nothing. If she doesn't show her ugly face while I'm at work today then I will be stopping for an hpt!!! [-o<
> 
> Well...It's done. The hysteroscopy...Next step is an HSG hopefully this month before my next period. They found a bunch of polyps and couldn't get around the darn things to really see into the uterus so i have to go in for the HSG and get put completely out so they can remove the polyps and get a better look at everything...check for blockages, etc. We are going to go ahead and get the SA for DH so we can just rule that out. They sent one of the polyps off to pathology just to make sure it's nothing serious. So here we go again...wait, wait, wait. Can't try this cycle now since i need to schedule that next surgery. I'm sad but at least we know what the problem is and hopefully can get it taken care of. So now i'm in limbo and not sure what to do. I guess I'll change my tickers at some point...not sure if i should continue temping this cycle and doing ov strips? Probably not...but I still want to know...i don't know...hhhmmm... The docs are calling me tomorrow to get things set up. I hope it's soon so we can get this show back on the road. :nope:Click to expand...

I'm sorry you are having s many issues. But hopefully all the issues will be out of the way and you'll be preggo in no time!


----------



## armymama2012

Well I saw a heartbeat today! Surprised the doctor too but it was there! Couldnt measure the bpm yet but here are some pics
 



Attached Files:







Scan1.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 6









us2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## samj732

Awesome armymama :)

carebear I'm still waiting on an update.......................

My FB friend is at a 9.5 and almost ready to start pushing. And yes, she put that as her status :rofl: She got the epi about 2 hours ago and says she's feeling pretty good. Makes me jealous that her girl's birthday will be 10-11-12!


----------



## Kelly9

yes carebear update!


----------



## carebear1981

Sorry guys it was a negative. Just spent a long upsetting time talking to OH :(

Gonna try again in a few days if af dont show


----------



## carebear1981

I think i may have talked him into actually trying tho so that was a positive

Congrats armymama on seeing the hb! That must have been wonderful to see


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MissMummyMoo said:


> OMG Carebear how have you held off for this long :wacko: :lol:
> 
> :hugs: TTC I hope the doctors phone soon, I hate waiting around to hear about things :( X

see my previous entries or look at journal!


----------



## samj732

Aww sorry carebear, maybe it'll still come. At least you had a good talk with your OH and hopefully got somewhere with him for a change :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

I hope you get a bfp but if not I'm glad your OH seems to be listening to you.


----------



## B&LsMom

samj732 said:


> Awesome armymama :)
> 
> carebear I'm still waiting on an update.......................
> 
> My FB friend is at a 9.5 and almost ready to start pushing. And yes, she put that as her status :rofl: She got the epi about 2 hours ago and says she's feeling pretty good. Makes me jealous that her girl's birthday will be 10-11-12!

Well maybe you can show her up and have your babe on 12-12-12!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Armymama--Great ultrasound pics!! I had a first scan with this babe @ 5weeks 2 days and they couldn't confirm much--so great you got to see the heartbeat--they change so quick in those early days!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi ladies, I am hoping I can join your group! My due date was 5/9/12... I just miscarried, and am ready to move forward and try again (this is my coping mechanism). I am really hoping I can get another BFP by the end of the year, but at least by my due date. 

I look forward to trying again!


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats lomelly x

Army mama wonderful news :happydance:

Hugs care bear x but great news about oh agreeing to ttc again x

Welcome aknqtpie x sorry for your loss got everything crossed you get your sticky bfp soon xxx


----------



## carebear1981

Hahaha. I was gonna say the same thing blakesmom! Sam, you tell that lil girlie to wait for 12-12-12!!!

Welcome aknqtpie. I'm so sorry for what you are going thru and I'm glad you are staying determined. Lots of :dust: and :hugs: your way

Honestly i really feel like i got a false negative. My mouth feels full of loose change and my bbs hurt. Still no sign of af... I shoulda waited til fmu. Sigh. I was so sure of the bfp that I bought only 1 test!!! Stupid me :haha:


----------



## kategirl

MissMummyMoo said:


> Good luck KG and Sweetz hope you manage to find out what your having! X




lomelly said:


> Had my baby :) but totally exhausted it was a rough experience
> Will update when out of hospital

Congrats! I hope things weren't too bad... I'm sure your new LO is worth it! :happydance:


----------



## kategirl

Armymama, congrats on seeing a heartbeat, that's wonderful!


----------



## kategirl

Carebear, FX that it really is a BFP after all, but if it isn't I hope that at least your OH does decide that you should TTC again. When are you going to try testing again?!?

aknqtpie, I'm sorry about your loss. :hugs: Fx that you get another BFP soon!

AFM, this morning I woke up and my belly just feels wierd, like it's kind of tense and almost crampy. Kind of freaks me out, but I'm hoping it goes away soon.


----------



## Sweetz33

Kate....I woke up the same way...freaking me out a little too. DH told me to be super lazy and just stay in bed. Ugh...I hate feeling cruddy bc all I do is worry something is wrong...


----------



## Sweetz33

Woohoo army! HB are awesome to see!! I freaked out at 1st when I saw my lil frogs...I didn't know what it was haha


----------



## carebear1981

Hmm... Good question. I'm actually away for the weekend without OH so I'd rather not without him there. Maybe by Sunday night I'll be ok with a night time POAS or Monday morning. The wait will kill me for sure! 

I'm sorry u guys are feeling crummy today. I'm sure every wrong feeling would make me concerned toowhen its probably normal. Lots of rest!


----------



## armymama2012

are you the one with the next appointment Sweetz? My next one isnt for a whole month and that will be my dating ultrasound at 10 weeks.


----------



## Sweetz33

I think so...mine is Tuesday morning.


----------



## Kelly9

Carebear I hope it was false! Good luck.

I've discovered when I have to pee bad and don't that it gives me bh's. Fun times.


----------



## Sweetz33

Bh?


----------



## Kelly9

braxton hicks contraction


----------



## Sweetz33

Oooooo!! Are those the severe, bending over cramps that you can barely make it to the bathroom to pee...but once you do pee you feel sooooooo much better? Lol! If so....I'm there too haha


----------



## samj732

Ah, I will keep my fingers crossed for 12-12-12 but I'm not too hopefull she'll actually come on DD! How awesome would that be though... :)

It seems everything gives me BH or cramps. My doctor thinks I'm going to have baby early because of all of it. I can hardly even work it hurts so much :wacko:


----------



## B&LsMom

I had a few stabbing pains that felt like they started from inside at my belly button and jolted all the way down to my crotch--glad those didn't last too long---ouchie!! I have an ultrasound this afternoon---so excited to see my little boy--20 weeks was our last one so I'm sure he is going to look MUCH different!!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay for ultrasound blakesmom!


----------



## jessandaj

I recently miscarried and my edd was for june 9th...im really hoping to be pregnant this first cycle but my hopes are not up on that but im trying to stay positive for atleast a bfp before my edd of my angel ! :) good luck to eveyone here


----------



## B&LsMom

They said everything looks great and he is big and healthy--can't really ask for much more!!
 



Attached Files:







CSC_0296.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## aknqtpie

Aww how exciting! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Very nice pic blakesmom!!!!

Sweetz thats not how I would describe it, my uterus gets hard and I'm more aware of where it is etc, they don't cause me pain but I know they can for others. My sciatica is the worst of my complaints at the moment. 

SOrry Jess and good luck for a bfp!


----------



## lomelly

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i469/lmelch/4D0C0709-2F62-425B-9B65-D1BDDAD6A328-12637-000009872202B67B.jpg

Here is Liam, came on his due date oct 10th @ 2:18am, weighing 9 lb 14.5 oz, 22 inches long... Was a relatively simple birth, only minor complications with me after. Had an epidural, don't know what I would have done without it.

Will catch up with the rest of you ladies soon, been so busy and sleeping is a luxury nowadays :) all worth it


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay! Congratulations! Liam is soooo cute! Nice to hear everything went well, and I hope you recover well also. :)


----------



## samj732

So freaking cute lomelly!! Congrats mama!


----------



## Sweetz33

Awwwwwwwwww!!!! That totally made my morning!!! How freaking adorable!!!! Congrats girl!!!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats lomelly!!! What a cutie!! 

Welcome jess - really hope you get that bfp soon! :hugs:

Great pic blakesmom! That's awesome he's doing well

Afm, still no sign of af! Really looking like a false negative now or a defective test. I can hardly wait to get another and wish I wasn't away from OH. Its gonna be a long 36 hours before I try another POAS!!


----------



## Mrskg

Welcome jess sorry for your loss x sending you loads of baby :dust: 

Blakesmom great pic :cloud9:

Lomelly Liam is gorgeous x wow he was big x well done x

Care bear I can't wait for your update x


----------



## lomelly

thanks ladies!

carebear, I'm pretty excited about you testing again!!


----------



## Kelly9

Lomelly yay! So cute! And he was big! 

Care bear I don't know how I'm going to wait that long for you! You should at least but a couple tests so you can poas as soon as he's home.


----------



## armymama2012

Awww....lomelly, he's precious!


----------



## carebear1981

OH said he'd pick some up to be ready when I get home :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Lomelly he looks absolutely PERFECT!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Coming on this thread is truly inspirational. It is awesome seeing ladies who have had m/c and are turning around and having beautiful babies  gives me hope.


----------



## kategirl

He's beautiful, Lomelly!

aknqtpie, I'm sure you'll get there yourself soon! I've known so many of us who had a MC and then went on to have a LO. I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## lomelly

aknqpie, there is always hope after a m/c :flower: you will get there

AFM, having some cramping in my abdomen.. not really painful, just not very comfortable. anyone experienced this before?


----------



## Camlet

Aww Lomelly he's gorgeous!! :D the cramps your getting could be the after pains which is just your body/uterus going back to normal it's perfectly normal

Carebear I have everything crossed for you! I really hope that last test was a false negative! I had loads of false negatives with this LO so it is possible! xx


----------



## B&LsMom

Well Lomelly since you had a baby just 3 days ago I would say those cramps are normal LOL!! Are you breastfeeding?? Nursing baby is suppose to continue to make your uterus contract and return to normal--its going to take some time Love--let Daddy help as much as possible as you recover!!


----------



## armymama2012

I've had those cramps, while breastfeeding mostly. It is most likely just your uterus trying to go down to its normal size. Mine went on like that for 3-4 weeks. Breastfeeding just helps it go faster from what I have told and since you are sitting still you can feel it more.

Ok, so I'm on day 4 of the "runs" again. I dont know if this is bad. I dont have another appointment for 27 days. Thinking if I still have the "runs" by Tuesday I will call my doctor for advice.


----------



## kategirl

Armymama, I had that a bit real early after both of my BFP. Hopefully it's nothing! :)


----------



## Sweetz33

I had they runs too....bad. Had it so bad at 8 weeks I thought I was having another mc.


----------



## Kelly9

I had the run for 3 months straight with my son it's normal. Just uncomfortable and no fun.

Lomelly perfectly normal as the others have said.


----------



## armymama2012

Oh, now I'm scared. I put a flea collar my mom bought on my dog on Wednesday. Well it smells odd and says to wash your hands thoroughly for 5 minutes after touching it or the dust. So I was wondering if it was dangerous. Turns out medical research and reports show that the main chemical (just by inhaling from indoor air) has been linked to decreased motor function in infants who were exposed during their time in the womb.


----------



## Kelly9

then take it off?


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah I'll take it off him tomorrow and give him a bath. I do have some more natural stuff but it seemed like I had to spray it on him every day in order to keep the fleas away.


----------



## Sweetz33

There is an all natural oatmeal based flea shampoo that is safe for you to handle during pregnancy. I use it on my pups. I will go look at the name and post it for you. :) it doesn't have all the horrible chemicals and is better for your dog too!


----------



## Sweetz33

It is "Oster Animal Care" brand and called "Oatmeal Naturals. 

https://www.osteranimalcare.com/ProductCategory.aspx?cid=1729

You can find it at Walmart and it is under $10. They have a flea shampoo and an insect guard. 


pH balanced
No artificial colors
No dyes
No parabens
No alcohol
No phosphates
No pthalates

Safe for you and the pup. My dog's coat has never looked better either. :) they make it for cats as well!


----------



## armymama2012

OK, thanks. I'll use what we have here until we go grocery shopping on Friday and then I'll look for that. No wonder the stuff was giving me horrible headaches.


----------



## Sweetz33

Wear kitchen rubber gloves and a mask if possible. Or have DH do it. My Staffy/Lab mix sometimes needs the hardcore flea stuff and DH washes her. Think about it, the chemicals are not safe period. When I do chores (dust, vac, mop, etc) I wear a mask. Even dust effects you differently when pregnant. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## armymama2012

I only have latex medical gloves here or leather driving gloves. Dont have masks either. I dont vacuum because the noise drives me crazy so DH vacuums when he feels like it.


----------



## Sweetz33

Wear the medical ones. Better than nothing :)


----------



## armymama2012

I know I may sound like I'm jumping the gun. I hope I am but I'm sure you all can relate to wanting a perfectly healthy baby after working on getting pregnant.


----------



## carebear1981

The medical gloves are fine. I use them in my job touching contaminated soil and water (which I won't be doing much of if I find out tomorrow about the bfp). 

I know it will be. It feels so much like before. I'm trying not to be too excited, just in case, but I would bet money on seeing a :bfp:


----------



## Sweetz33

armymama2012 said:


> I know I may sound like I'm jumping the gun. I hope I am but I'm sure you all can relate to wanting a perfectly healthy baby after working on getting pregnant.

You're being responsible :) nothing wrong with that!


----------



## samj732

Ahh carebear, I'm waiting to hear your results... :coffee:


----------



## jessandaj

Well i either ovulated yesterday or today (crazy cramping from it which was weird) the deeds are done so now im just waiting and hoping for a rainbow baby bfp. Congrats on baby liam he is gorgeous. Good luck to everyone !


----------



## lomelly

Jessa, I don't know if its your first ovulation after the mc but I found mine was more painful too, and I even had ovulation spotting. Good signs!


----------



## Sweetz33

Back spasms and light cramping.....owe......I hope this is normal....does anyone know?


----------



## Kelly9

braxton hicks sweetz?

carebear can't wait to hear!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Idk Kelly but hurts like a bitch. No spotting....but the back pains come in waves. Very uncomfie.


----------



## Kelly9

BH's can hurt but I'd time them and if you see some regularity maybe get checked out? Usually a walk or nice warm bath will help get rid of BH's there are some other things you can do to stop them to I just can't rememeber what, maybe google it?


----------



## Sweetz33

I noticed walking does help. I have appointment on Tuesday anyways...I'll ask then.


----------



## carebear1981

Lol! I'm anxiously waiting to go home. Gonna be a few hours still. Sorry to keep u all waiting!!


----------



## carebear1981

Jess - I had ovulation pain for the first few months when it came around


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry you're in pain Sweetz!

Cant wait to see your BFP Carebear!


----------



## armymama2012

Ok Opinions needed: Since DH is definitely set on not wanting to know the gender of this baby, I have gathered together all the gender neutral outfits I could find in the house. There are about 10-15 of them. That's about enough for 5-6 days. I know I'll buy a few gender neutral blankets but my question is, when I get to April, should I buy like 5 warm outfits for each gender?


----------



## carebear1981

Omg it was :bfn: I don't understand!!! I have so many symptoms. Should I wait till fmu??? I was sure it was certain to work by now. Af is like 5 days late. Could something be wrong???


----------



## armymama2012

Wait and test with FMU. If BFN still then I'd wait 3 more days. Have you been stressed lately?


----------



## carebear1981

No, not stressed at all!! Guess I'll try again in the mornin. :wacko:


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, I'm scared. I just went and had another bout of diarrhea but that's not what scares me. I decided for the hell of it to check my Cervical Position. Well it was open and soft! I'm so scared that I'm going to miscarry again. I know they don't perform cerclages until the baby actually is the size of a lemon so I don't know what to do. I checked it 3x so I know I wasn't confused.


----------



## carebear1981

I would go see a doctor. They have to do something if you think something is wrong. I know my doc would. I know it would be difficult but try not to stress too much :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Carbear that is odd. I'd try again in the morning for sure. My friend didn't get a positive till 12 weeks this time so she didn't know she was pregnant till about then. 

Army you've had 3 kids right? It's perfectly normal for a woman's cervix even after 1 kid to remain slightly open on the portion we feel it's the inside being closed that counts. KEEP YOUR FINGERS OUTTA THERE! All you'll do is increase your chances to introduce an infection.


----------



## carebear1981

12 weeks, woah thats so long! If I don't get a bfp in the am, I'm calling my doc. I have all the symptoms I had before so I just have to be!


----------



## Kelly9

Well yeah a blood test should pick it up!


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, no more touching. Got it! I'm still calling tomorrow even if its because of the diarrhea.


----------



## Sweetz33

Army...I have had 2 kids....and my cp is open a bit. Completely normal. It never completely shuts after you have stretched it before....and what Kelly said...

NO TOUCHY TOUCHY LOL!!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

armymama2012 said:


> Ok Opinions needed: Since DH is definitely set on not wanting to know the gender of this baby, I have gathered together all the gender neutral outfits I could find in the house. There are about 10-15 of them. That's about enough for 5-6 days. I know I'll buy a few gender neutral blankets but my question is, when I get to April, should I buy like 5 warm outfits for each gender?

Do you have anyone you can get some hand-me-downs from? If baby is due in summer, then why buy warm outfits before he/she is born? You can get some after, no? Also, I hope you get some answers about the weird stuff going on. Until then, try not to worry! 


As for me, I'm on to the next cycle. AF came today, so it's time to go buy some new OPKs and look forward to having lots of sex!


----------



## tekkitten

Harley, we're cycle buddies! AF just came for me today as well. I look forward to the same thing very much


----------



## carebear1981

FX for you guys for this new cycle!! Get to it!! :sex:
Lots of :dust: ur way!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oooh, Jen, that's exciting! I sure hope we end up as bump buddies too. :)


----------



## carebear1981

:bfn: in am too... Now these tests are pissing me off. I was so nauseous last night and my bbs are still sore. My HCG must be on a slow rise. I'm making an appt today with the doc. 
I wish there was a mood called frustrated, cuz that's me right now... :brat:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed they'll do a blood test carebear x


----------



## carebear1981

Yes, they should. I talked to the nurse when I called and told her the situation. I can't get in till wed at 6pm tho... 
The wait sux! I'm trying to talk OH into getting more hpts. Hehe. He's the patient one... I'm not!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hopefully it shows up on the blood tests!


----------



## Kelly9

I hope the witch stays well away care bear and you get that positive beta or hpt soon!


----------



## Sweetz33

:dust: & luck your way carebear!


----------



## nabo86

hi

i can't remember if i gave you my 'due date'... i would have been due on November 16th and I have just found out I am 5 weeks pregnant!

I'm still a bit scared to move over to 1st trimester so gonna hang round here for a little while... my first appointment with the midwife isn't till the 7th of November but they have already told me i won't get an early scan (apparently my loss wasn't traumatic enough to warrant one...! :wacko:) I'll hopefully get a scan by the end of November...

i really pray for a healthy pregnancy this time! good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## lomelly

Carebear, patience is something I lack too. Hoping you see a BFP soon, I didn't get one till 13 DPO


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks everyone. I'm really glad to have you guys for support. I'm still having a few pg symptoms but sometimes I feel like they are subsiding... I'm worried this whole mess was just a chemical :( I just don't know a lot about what happens in a chemical. Or maybe a super early mc. I don't know. Guess I'll find out wednesday, or it'll probably be friday by the time I get any kind of bloodwork back. Still no af, so that could be a good sign?

Lomelly - how are you feeling?? Hows Liam?

Congrats nabo! If it helps, you might want to check out the pregnant after loss forum too. I've been stalking them since my potential bfp and they are also very supportive. :hugs:


----------



## tekkitten

nabo86 said:


> hi
> 
> i can't remember if i gave you my 'due date'... i would have been due on November 16th and I have just found out I am 5 weeks pregnant!
> 
> I'm still a bit scared to move over to 1st trimester so gonna hang round here for a little while... my first appointment with the midwife isn't till the 7th of November but they have already told me i won't get an early scan (apparently my loss wasn't traumatic enough to warrant one...! :wacko:) I'll hopefully get a scan by the end of November...
> 
> i really pray for a healthy pregnancy this time! good luck to everyone else xx

Wonderful news, congrats! Its nice to see some success stories, gives me hope that it can happen for me too :) <3


----------



## 3xBlessed

Good luck Carebear! I was really stressing with my last cycle too...especially since a girl I work with who had a miscarriage at the same time as me found out she was pregnant when I was due for AF...I didn't have any symptoms though so really have my fingers crossed that you get your BFP with the blood test! Is is possible you ovulated later than you think?

Congrats Nabo!!!


----------



## kategirl

I'm hoping for you, carebear!

Congrats, nabo86! I hope you have a H&H 9 months!

Sciatica is sneaking up on me again! I had it for a few days earlier on, but then last night I all of a sudden had it really badly, and then today it was bothering me a little while I was sitting at work and then a lot more when I was walking around Target. I hope it doesn't get worse, but I know that it's worth it to get my little girl!


----------



## kategirl

I'm freaking out a little. Tonight I was getting ready for bed and noticed my nipples leaking a little (yellow and clear). I didn't worry since I thought I remembered that could be normal, but then I walked out to the living room and I felt a sudden gush of liquid that soaked through my panties and my pj pants. It was clear with no smell, and it didn't feel like urine (TMI, but it felt like when I sometimes make a big wet puddle during BD). I don't feel any other symptoms, but I called the nurse on call line and she said that I should go get checked out. So now I'm waiting for my husband to come home so that we can go get me checked out at L&D. I'm feeling some movement from the baby right now so I hope that's a good sign. I hope this is just some silly discharge and not a leak, I hope that sooooooo much right now.

Part of the reason I really hate this is because it feels just like the miscarriage - a Monday night, I start having symptoms around 11 pm, I have to call my husband at work and have him come home and take my to the hospital to get checked. I just pray that it turns out differently this time...


----------



## aknqtpie

Keeping my fx'd cross for you kate!


----------



## MissChristal

Hi ladies. I got a bfp on february 28th and m/c 4/19/12. Due date was Nov 4th... 2 days before my late father's bday (he passed 2 years ago). As of today, I am 11 days late yet still getting bfns. Our anniversary is next monday so hopefully I can get my bfp before then. My nephew was born last week and as much as I love him already, I can't help but to feel a little sad when I hold him knowing that in 3 weeks DH and I could have been holding our own baby in our arms. I'm praying for a miracle. [-o&lt; fx'd for us all.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lomelly

Kate, how did it go at L&D? I've heard of some ladies just having a lot of clear discharge, hoping this is the case for you! 

Misschristal, I hope you see those two lines soon... It's so hard to see a baby born around the same time as you would have had one.. Stay strong :hugs:


----------



## lomelly

Carebear, Liam is doing very well, keeping me awake a lot lol but it's okay. Count down is on till Wednesday! Do you go to a place like life labs for blood work or does your dr do it in office?


----------



## kategirl

Ultra quick update - all looks good. :). Now bed...


----------



## carebear1981

3xBlessed said:


> Good luck Carebear! I was really stressing with my last cycle too...especially since a girl I work with who had a miscarriage at the same time as me found out she was pregnant when I was due for AF...I didn't have any symptoms though so really have my fingers crossed that you get your BFP with the blood test! Is is possible you ovulated later than you think?
> 
> Congrats Nabo!!!

It is possible I did o late. I don't keep track. All I know is my af is now 5-8 days late because my cycles have been 28-31 days. We shall see! 
Sending lots of :dust: ur way!!


----------



## carebear1981

Yay kate! I'm so glad everything was fine!

Misscristal - hope you get that bfp soon! You and I are in the same boat. I'm now 5-8 days late and I'm getting negatives too. I scheduled a doc appt to get bloodwork so I'm hoping that shows something. FX for u too!!

Lomelly- yes, it will be lifelabs most likely. They won't be open but I'll be the first one there thursday morning, that's for sure :haha:


----------



## carebear1981

lomelly said:


> Carebear, Liam is doing very well, keeping me awake a lot lol but it's okay. Count down is on till Wednesday! Do you go to a place like life labs for blood work or does your dr do it in office?

That's so great he's well, I still can't believe how big he was!!


----------



## carebear1981

Hehe. I think I just had a lil bout of MS into a tim's cup. :lol: no where else to go since I'm working outside. I thought it was hilarious but OH didn't laugh. Was hoping to get a chuckle out of someone! Is it weird that I'm happy about that? :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Glad everything was ok Kate :flower:

:lol: Carebear when's your doctors appointment? X


----------



## carebear1981

Tomorrow at 6pm. I never had any MS with my loss so I'm hoping its a good sign. Wow do I feel better after that! Lol


----------



## armymama2012

Yay for all good kate! 

Glad Liam is doing good lomelly. Are you breastfeeding? I dont remember if you said or not. If so, are you enjoying it. 

Carebear, I hope this is it for you!

Well I'm supposed to get some Imodium tablets today and take them for 3 days and if my diarrhea doesn't go away they will make an appointment because by then I will probably be dehydrated and not able to regain the fluids I have lost. 

We gave our landlord a notice saying we will be out of the house by December 1st. He said that people will want to walk through it. I was like "okay, they can come in November when its mostly packed up". Nope, we have a lady coming straight after my registration appointment! ack... so now I have to clean and organize the stuff we are still using!


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks army! I really hope so too. 

That's good they gave u something. Hope you feel better after! That really sux that they're showing ur house that day.


----------



## Kelly9

So sd you do more hpts care bear? Sounds good to me with the ms.


----------



## carebear1981

Naw, OH said no. He told me to save my money and just be patient and wait for the bloodwork... I told him I'd go to the dollar store since they sell cheap ones there. I don't know how good they are but they were sold out! Only ovulation tests. I'm trying to make it without testing tho I've been really tepted not to listen to him and get more, hehe. It helps that I'm having symptoms tho.


----------



## Kelly9

An oil might pick it up but you wouldn't know for sure. You should see if they'll rush the blood work so you don't have to wait longer.


----------



## MissChristal

thank u carebare. I'm keeping my fx'd for you too!


----------



## lomelly

Carebear, I was so happy to be sick, can't say I blame you! It wore off after a week tho :haha:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

So weird knowing i'm ovulating today or tomorrow and knowing we can't BD...sort of frustrating. We are having to do everything the complete opposite that we've been doing the last 9 months and that's NOT do it during this fertile week this month or next...ugh! Driving me crazy! Still waiting on doc to call back with pathology results on the polyps and to get my appointment in the books for my next D&C to remove the polyps. But in the meantime, I'm trying to relax and just chill a little and get my fitness on! I'm just hoping we can start trying again by December. FX'd!!! Love ya'll and hope everyone's well! I'll go back through and catch up soon. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Just a quick update....I am team blue! We found out today! I'm really tired so I will do personals later. :) Carebear hope all is well. You are in my thoughts sweety. Kelly...did you get your package yet??


----------



## B&LsMom

Yay for team blue Sweetz!!


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz not yet though I check every mail day! Yours should get to you by end of this week beginning of the next :) Hurray for team blue!

carebear still can't wait to hear about your blood work!


----------



## kategirl

Fx for you still, carebear!

Congrats on team blue, Sweetz!


----------



## carebear1981

Congratz on team blue sweetz!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats on team :blue: Sweetz :flower: x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

nabo86 said:


> hi
> 
> i can't remember if i gave you my 'due date'... I would have been due on november 16th and i have just found out i am 5 weeks pregnant!
> 
> I'm still a bit scared to move over to 1st trimester so gonna hang round here for a little while... My first appointment with the midwife isn't till the 7th of november but they have already told me i won't get an early scan (apparently my loss wasn't traumatic enough to warrant one...! :wacko:) i'll hopefully get a scan by the end of november...
> 
> I really pray for a healthy pregnancy this time! Good luck to everyone else xx

congrats!!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Sweetz!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on team :blue: sweetz x


----------



## carebear1981

:) I LOVE my doc. She thinks I'm definitely pg!! She put a rush on my bloodwork which I'll be going to get right in the morning!! Yay!


----------



## kategirl

Yay, carebear!!!


----------



## lomelly

Your dr is awesome!


----------



## Kelly9

Great news! I'll be sure to get on sometime in the morning to see the results so don't keep us hanging!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's great carebear. Everything crossed for you x


----------



## B&LsMom

Can't wait to hear the official new carebear!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Woohooo!!


----------



## carebear1981

Yes, I'll definitely let you guys know as soon as I can! I don't know the labs definition of STAT but I'm hoping its same day results!


----------



## Mrskg

Got everything crossed for you care bear x with my first dd I never got a positive hpt x eventually found out at 13 weeks after bloods were done by doc x


----------



## carebear1981

Oh that's reassuring! I'm so worried about the slow rise in case its ectopic again. But the doc said because I have symptoms, its more than likely that I am :) I can't wait for the results! They have till this afternoon before I start harassing them :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Darn it i was hoping you'd posted them by now! lol


----------



## carebear1981

Lol sorry! Never know with the labs how long they will take. I asked the lady when I left how long and she said 2-3 days and then I pointed out the ASAP on the sticker and she said she wasn't sure


----------



## Kelly9

Usually hcg can be done in a day, at least in AB it is but it's the getting it up on the netcare system that docs use to see the results that takes a day or so. I'm not sure if they would have netcare in On or not. I would think asap is next day. I just asked my friend and she said she was getting negative hpt's till about 13 weeks :shock:


----------



## carebear1981

Omg! I couldn't even go 1 week late before I called my doc. Blood work will show for sure though, right? Even if it is low. 
Hmm, I'm not sure if we have a 'netcare' type system. I just assumed the results were faxed or emailed. A web-based system would make sense though.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> I'm freaking out a little. Tonight I was getting ready for bed and noticed my nipples leaking a little (yellow and clear). I didn't worry since I thought I remembered that could be normal, but then I walked out to the living room and I felt a sudden gush of liquid that soaked through my panties and my pj pants. It was clear with no smell, and it didn't feel like urine (TMI, but it felt like when I sometimes make a big wet puddle during BD). I don't feel any other symptoms, but I called the nurse on call line and she said that I should go get checked out. So now I'm waiting for my husband to come home so that we can go get me checked out at L&D. I'm feeling some movement from the baby right now so I hope that's a good sign. I hope this is just some silly discharge and not a leak, I hope that sooooooo much right now.
> 
> Part of the reason I really hate this is because it feels just like the miscarriage - a Monday night, I start having symptoms around 11 pm, I have to call my husband at work and have him come home and take my to the hospital to get checked. I just pray that it turns out differently this time...

I'm praying everything's ok Kate!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MissChristal said:


> Hi ladies. I got a bfp on february 28th and m/c 4/19/12. Due date was Nov 4th... 2 days before my late father's bday (he passed 2 years ago). As of today, I am 11 days late yet still getting bfns. Our anniversary is next monday so hopefully I can get my bfp before then. My nephew was born last week and as much as I love him already, I can't help but to feel a little sad when I hold him knowing that in 3 weeks DH and I could have been holding our own baby in our arms. I'm praying for a miracle. [-o&lt; fx'd for us all.
> :dust::dust::dust:

I'm praying for you too!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> Ultra quick update - all looks good. :). Now bed...

oh yay!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Carebear did you get the results? I know their is a province wide system for prescriptions or at least I think there is.


----------



## kategirl

I'm really hoping they have good news for you, carebear!


----------



## mackjess

I'm in!

WBS (wee baby Seamus, not that we knew it was a boy, just hoped) would have been here 5/13/2013.


----------



## Kelly9

Carebear where are you?????


----------



## kategirl

Welcome mackjess, hope your BFP comes soon! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Care and Kate I'm praying for you both.

Kate a little reassurance....I get those gushes every once in a while...they are horrible. I also have the tata leakage.


----------



## carebear1981

Ugh. Doc said tomorrow mornin... Hopefully no more waitin after this!!!!! I sent her an email this afternoon like she said to (so impersonal nowadays!) and the doc office responded they would let me know as soon as they got the results but i should expect by tomorrow morning


----------



## carebear1981

:sad2: I just started spotting. What if I lose my tiny bean before I even have proof she was there :( I mean, I knew, I could feel it. I'm so scared...


----------



## 3xBlessed

Hugs Carebear!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I hope it's nothing bad carebear.


----------



## kategirl

I hope it's nothing, carebear. :hugs: I spotted a couple different times early on, I hope yours is just the same.


----------



## kategirl

Sweetz33 said:


> Kate a little reassurance....I get those gushes every once in a while...they are horrible. I also have the tata leakage.

Yeah, I'm not worried about it now. I think all is fine, but I'm kind of glad they told me to go in and get checked just in case. :)

I haven't been feeling my little girl as much lately, but I think that might be because I'm getting more used to it. I notice that if I concentrate and pay attention to her (especially if I put my hand on my stomach) I do feel her moving around, I just don't notice it as often when I'm not paying attention. I'm just so glad she's still moving around in there. :flower:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I have everything crossed for you carebear :hugs: 

I got my blood results back and I am anaemic so start my tablets today hopefully ill start feeling better soon x


----------



## lomelly

*crosses all crossables*


----------



## carebear1981

I'm just so upset. Haven't heard from the doc yet and now I'm cramping and bleeding a light red (sorry if tmi). Im not very hopeful now. Trying not to get too upset at work. I was gonna call in sick but I'm still on my 3 month probabtion. Thank you everyone for your kind words. It means a lot to me. OH was amazing to me. He stayed home from work last night to be with me.


----------



## Kelly9

:hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

(((((((((((Carebear))))))))))))


----------



## carebear1981

Doctor agreed it might have been a chemical that delayed af. She finally got back to me now :( feeling pretty low. Going to get drunk tonight for sure...


----------



## B&LsMom

did they give you an actually hCG level hun??


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: care bear xxx


----------



## carebear1981

She just said that I was not pregnant. I told her af was now 1.5 weeks late, and I had symptoms (up until last night). Then I asked her if it could have been a chemical and she of course couldn't tell from the blood test results but that it is a possibility. I just know I was. It felt so much like last time.


----------



## lomelly

:hugs: to you carebear.. I'm glad OH is being supportive and is now on board with TTC


----------



## samj732

Big :hugs: to you carebear.


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: carebear


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks everyone. I'm trying to stay positive and try again. I just wish I had tested the very first day of my missed af. Perhaps I would have had a positive just to back up my symptoms. I feel like a fraud claiming I knew. Mothers intuition though right? I want to get a new ticker for this latest but then I feel like no one believes it happened because I never got a positive. 
So I think we're going to try again right away. Since I have no idea what my schedue is now, I'll just have to BD every other night ;)

PS, Sweetz, I love your new tickers!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies just a quick update!!
Here I am 10 days over due :( had 2 sweeps and nothing. Going to be induced on monday if nothing before so atleast I know it wont be much longer.
Hope your all doing fab, I will have a big catch up when I next can :) xx


----------



## aknqtpie

Exciting! Good luck!! :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Jess been thinking about you lots--so sorry she is taking her sweet time to get here---Good luck for Monday if it doesn't happen before then!!


----------



## Mrskg

Oh jess :hugs: I thought you would be settling into motherhood already x come on enolah mummy wants to meet you xxx good luck can't wait for update x


----------



## armymama2012

Awwww...I hope she makes her appearance before Monday Jess. You having contractions at all? Are you uncomfortable? 

Awwww....carebear! *hugs* I know you'll get your rainbow baby soon. I'm glad OH is being supportive at this difficult time. 

AFM-Well I'm frustrated. Dh is refusing to buy me prenatals or fill any of my prescriptions that the ER or OBGYN give me. I'm sick of this!


----------



## Kelly9

Carebear I am sad for this set-back for you but also super excited that your OH is on board for actually trying! Think of how long it took you to get him to this point. It's a huge step for him so hugs to you both for sad and exciting times. 

Army why? 

Jess, you haven't had her already! She just wants to stay in where its warm lol.


----------



## armymama2012

I have no clue. He wont talk to me about anything pregnancy wise.


----------



## carebear1981

Oh army, that sux! Is there someone else who can help you out until he smartens up??

Jess- I can't believe she is still in there! U tell little missy to come out now! Good luck and hope the delivery is quick!


----------



## armymama2012

A friend might send me her Zofran and unopened extra prenatals.


----------



## samj732

Goodness sakes Jess, I hope everything goes well if you do end up being induced! She is just taking her sweet time.

carebear, I'm glad your OH is finally on board with actually TTC. Hopefully you have more luck now :flower:

army, that's kind of messed up! You gotta take your vitamins, they are important!

AFM, FINALLY!!! got some work done in the nusery today! Ripped down all the nasty wallpaper/border and stripped off the glue. Next step is removing the glue residue (my mom and bestie are going to do this for me since the chemical is quite strong) then painting! I feel much less anxious now :) Oh, we also put the crib together! I wonder when it's finally going to "feel real" for me? Because I still don't believe that I'm going to have a child in my arms in approximately two months :wacko:


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, well DH agreed to get my prenatal prescription filled on Monday so I'll tell my friend I dont need hers.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Big hugs Carebear!

Good luck Jess, I was induced with my first (he was 13 days late) from the start of pitocin to his actual delivery was only 8 hours...hope it goes smoothly for you whatever way she comes!

Hugs to you too Army...glad you are getting your prenatals on Monday!


----------



## armymama2012

How is the journey going for you Blessed?

Thanks for the hugs. I'm trying not to stress about anything right now but I tend to overthink things and that leads me to worrying.


----------



## B&LsMom

samj732 said:


> Goodness sakes Jess, I hope everything goes well if you do end up being induced! She is just taking her sweet time.
> 
> carebear, I'm glad your OH is finally on board with actually TTC. Hopefully you have more luck now :flower:
> 
> army, that's kind of messed up! You gotta take your vitamins, they are important!
> 
> AFM, FINALLY!!! got some work done in the nusery today! Ripped down all the nasty wallpaper/border and stripped off the glue. Next step is removing the glue residue (my mom and bestie are going to do this for me since the chemical is quite strong) then painting! I feel much less anxious now :) Oh, we also put the crib together! I wonder when it's finally going to "feel real" for me? Because I still don't believe that I'm going to have a child in my arms in approximately two months :wacko:

It probably wont feel real until baby is here--at least that's how it was for me. I also spent the day getting this LO's nursery ready--we're keeping the wall color the same that we had with Blake (a butternut squash yellow)--but we will also be painting mid-week or next weekend as I want a tree in there to make it different from Blake just a bit. Also got NB clothes washed as well as bibs, Blankets, and socks--feels good to make progress!! :crib: :laundry:


----------



## Kelly9

I haven't done much just a little pink shopping, some burp cloths and a few outfits on sale. I did pick out the bedding and crib though so will get those sometime in the coming weeks. Will have to have most of the stuff soonish though as potential move date for DH going up north is dec 1, I'd stay behind a little longer possibly but thats a lot to organize and do in a few weeks time. Thank goodness we already have the big things except crib from our first. 

Oh and I'm sick and miserable with a sick little boy too.


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry you are sick Kelly.


----------



## kategirl

Carebear, I hope you can get your real rainbow very soon. I'm so glad your OH is being supportive.

Armymama, it sound like your DH is being very childish! I'm glad he agreed to get them on Monday.

Sam, still not real for me and I now have most of the nursery together and most all of our baby stiff since we've already had our shower. I'm glad you're able to work on the nursery now!

AFM, I'm getting a bit sad about my MC now since we're really close to my would have been due date now. I don't think it would really bother me, but an old friend on Facebook is due this week as well and has been posting about having BH contractions, wondering when she'll go into labor, etc. I'm hoping this week isn't too sad for me.


----------



## 3xBlessed

armymama2012 said:


> How is the journey going for you Blessed?
> 
> Thanks for the hugs. I'm trying not to stress about anything right now but I tend to overthink things and that leads me to worrying.

The journey's been rough lately...I just ovulated yesterday so hoping this month is the month! I've been thinking lately that I should be almost 8 months pregnant at this point and I'm still not pregnant at all...sad about it...thanks for asking!


----------



## lomelly

armymama, sorry Dh is being such a jerk (for lack of better words).. I hope he smartens up soon.

carebear, if you knew, that's all that matters, no positive test matters. especially if you felt the exact same way as last time... hope you and OH enjoy the BD'ing!

Jess, I was wondering if you had her yet!! best of luck to you Monday, hoping things are starting up for you today!


----------



## carebear1981

Army - so glad he's gonna get you ur prenatals. You definitely don't deserve any stress :hugs:

Blessed - FX this is ur month. Tons of :dust: ur way!! Try to stay positive! It will happen for u soon!

Kate - :hugs: try to keep busy and pamper yourself this week. You deserve it!! Its hard not to think about it, i know, but its normal to be sad.

Kelly - hope you guys feel better soon!

Sam and blakesmom - sounds like u guys are almost ready! How exciting!


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh Army!! I'm unable to take prenatals as they make me horribly ill. I also have a buttload of Zofran and Reglan....if you need anything, let me know!!

Jess...have you popped out that beautiful baby yet?!

Carebear...I'm so sorry...and despite what other might think, we believe you... :) thanks for the compliment on tickers...they fit my personality better haha

AFM...been sick (again) and finally getting over it. Tuesday is decorate for Halloween day. Meant to do it this weekend...but the bathroom and I just couldn't get enough of each other haha! Met up with some of dh's family yesterday. Met some new family members. Saw my mil's sister again and she was rubbing my tummy lol then she went on with the typical "gramma questions" how oh feeling? You going to all your appointments? Are you eating? You look thin....*sigh*


----------



## Kelly9

My little guy seems to be feeling a little better no fever last night, first time in over a week so thats got to be good though I'm still sick, the headaches are whats doing me in right now from all the sinus pressure.


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly have you tried simply taking a Benadryl? That works for my sinus pressure...


----------



## Kelly9

I don't want to take anything and benedryl makes me sooooo tired. Plus I find when I take stuff it lasts longer. So just been popping a tylenol twice a day to help with my head.


----------



## Sweetz33

Stay hydrated too...around 16-17 weeks my head was constantly booming. I drank 1 Pepsi a day and that helped as well.


----------



## samj732

blakesmom, I have the feeling that's when it'll hit me too -- when she actually arrives. Sometimes I still forget I'm even pregnant despite the huge belly and no fitting pants :wacko: And heck yes it does feel good to get some stuff done! I always have all sorts of big plans then I dive into them and I'm exhausted 30 minutes in :rofl:

3xblessed, GL this cycle! It took me a while to get my BFP after my MC too so don't give up.

Kelly, hope you start to feel better soon :flower:

My pack and play has been out of stock forever on Walmart.com, and finally came back yesterday so I got on the ball and just ordered it myself. I don't know why but I was having a huge anxiety attack about not getting the one I wanted (I searched high and low for one that was just right, and it's on sale!) so I'm feeling good about that too. Had a really good weekend, and have a short work week on top of it :) I'm also starting to get the "you're just glowing!" compliments... quite strange!


----------



## aknqtpie

Kelly - Get some saline solution to spray up your nose.. or a Netti pot (sp?) might help with some of the pressure and congestion. Hope you feel better!


----------



## Kelly9

I tried saline but it didn't do anything


----------



## aknqtpie

:( Sorry, hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Kelly9

me to! My nose wasn't dripping till this afternoon and my skin is already sore. Would have been happy with just congestion and no dripping. Ugh long work week ahead of me.


----------



## aknqtpie

I got sick right after I found out I was pregnant, and it sucks not being able to take all the good stuff :(


----------



## kategirl

aknqtpie, I got a nasty cold right on the day I turned 5 weeks. It sucked!

Hope you feel better soon, Kelly!


----------



## Sweetz33

I have the pressure and congestion....but mine is allergies with a crowded sinus cavity...my teeth roots go into my sinus cavities...hurts like hell when i get a sinus infection.


----------



## Kelly9

Mine is a cold. It's brutal. My eyes won't stop watering and my ear is plugged as well as my nose. I need to be better for work tomorrow, I can't afford to miss one of these 3 shifts I need all the hours I can get. I just hope i sleep well and wake up feeling rested.


----------



## aknqtpie

Ugh, it is that time of the year too.. Did you try taking a steam shower to see if that would clear anything? Sometimes helps me.. just sit in the bathroom and crank the shower all the way up.


----------



## B&LsMom

samj732 said:


> blakesmom, I have the feeling that's when it'll hit me too -- when she actually arrives. Sometimes I still forget I'm even pregnant despite the huge belly and no fitting pants :wacko: And heck yes it does feel good to get some stuff done! I always have all sorts of big plans then I dive into them and I'm exhausted 30 minutes in :rofl:
> 
> 3xblessed, GL this cycle! It took me a while to get my BFP after my MC too so don't give up.
> 
> Kelly, hope you start to feel better soon :flower:
> 
> My pack and play has been out of stock forever on Walmart.com, and finally came back yesterday so I got on the ball and just ordered it myself. I don't know why but I was having a huge anxiety attack about not getting the one I wanted (I searched high and low for one that was just right, and it's on sale!) so I'm feeling good about that too. Had a really good weekend, and have a short work week on top of it :) I'm also starting to get the "you're just glowing!" compliments... quite strange!

That is how I am too--once I like something its hard to "settle" for something else. My crib bedding set I had found on BabiesRus.com and then realized when I actually went to order it that the whole line was no longer in stock--I wasted hours and hours searching for it--then my SIL was kind enough to check with a store about an hour from her in another state and they held it for her. She went to get it right away and thought she would also check what other things were available and she got the LAST ONE--there wasn't even a place for it on the shelf she said. So I was able to get that 4 piece set, and I got the matching lamp off of Amazon, and I've ordered a custom clock off of e-bay. I really wish I could have found the window valance to go with the set but OH WELL--I didn't want to pick out a new "theme" :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

Do you have any plain unflavored chapstick Kelly? I've been told that you can use your finger tip to put some unflavored chapstick on your nose when it is dry to help with chapping and soreness. Havent tried it myself but heard it from a friend of my mom's.


----------



## Sweetz33

It works, I do it. The Chapstick that is...


----------



## samj732

blakesmom -- I know how you feel. Once I find something I like that's it, that's the one I have to have :rofl: So damn picky! But the way I figure it I have to use it just as much as baby does, so why shouldn't it all be stuff I like too? I was the same way with my carsear/stroller combo, took me forever to find just the right one. 

I hit a deer last night! Scared the living crap out of me, and messed up my car pretty good too. Dang it! Couldn't have came at a better time... but at least I'm ok. It could have been much worse then it was.


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry to hear about your deer accident last night Sam. I hope yuou didnt get bumped around too much. I hope your car can still work until it is fixed.


----------



## Kelly9

Don't have plain Chapstick but will put Vaseline on and try the steam when I get home. Thankfully work is light the next day or two :) scan tomorrow as well.


----------



## B&LsMom

samj732 said:


> blakesmom -- I know how you feel. Once I find something I like that's it, that's the one I have to have :rofl: So damn picky! But the way I figure it I have to use it just as much as baby does, so why shouldn't it all be stuff I like too? I was the same way with my carsear/stroller combo, took me forever to find just the right one.
> 
> I hit a deer last night! Scared the living crap out of me, and messed up my car pretty good too. Dang it! Couldn't have came at a better time... but at least I'm ok. It could have been much worse then it was.

I got rear-ended when I was preggo with Blake and it totaled my car. My midwives were pretty mad I didn't call them right away as they felt I should have gone to the hospital for monitoring just to make sure he was OK--oops. I drove around with my totaled car for about 8 months, but for my first mother's day we bought a SUV so it was kind of nice it happened in the long run--still paying if off tho LOL


----------



## 3xBlessed

Glad you are okay Sam! Scary!


----------



## kategirl

Glad things are okay, Sam! I hope the car isn't too bad, deer can really do a lot of damage.

I have an appointment plus my glucose test tomorrow. Not looking forward to the glucose test, I hear the orange drink makes a lot of women throw up, which I'm kind of paranoid about. :(


----------



## armymama2012

I am crying. My mom made the difficult choice today to put our old cat Emily to sleep. Emily was 16 years old. She was still so loving. My mom took her to the vet after she was unable to use 2 of her legs. Vet said there was nothing they could do for her.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Kate hope it's not too bad.

:hugs: armymama that must have been such a difficult decision :(

Oh Sam!! So glad your ok, that must have been so scary :hugs: x


----------



## kategirl

:hugs: armymama. Losing a pet is always very difficult. :(


----------



## B&LsMom

kategirl said:


> Glad things are okay, Sam! I hope the car isn't too bad, deer can really do a lot of damage.
> 
> I have an appointment plus my glucose test tomorrow. Not looking forward to the glucose test, I hear the orange drink makes a lot of women throw up, which I'm kind of paranoid about. :(

I don't think its too bad personally--I have done it twice now and the 3rd time it was lemon lime which my SIL had said was HORRIBLE but I liked it better than the orange personally.


----------



## B&LsMom

armymama2012 said:


> I am crying. My mom made the difficult choice today to put our old cat Emily to sleep. Emily was 16 years old. She was still so loving. My mom took her to the vet after she was unable to use 2 of her legs. Vet said there was nothing they could do for her.

Sorry about your kitty : ( My parents put my cat down a few years back and when my Dad was telling me about taking her in he was literally bawling on the phone--I've only seen my dad cry maybe 3 times my whole life but he loved that kitty :cry: just know kitty Emily is in a better place where she can use all her legs again. Mine had thyroid problems and they couldn't get her to take her pills so she turned to skin and bones in just a matter of a few months--turns out there was a cream they could have used in her ear but they told my parents about it after it was too late :nope:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Hugs Army...pets are family too!

Kate, I like the orange so much I half wanted to ask for some more while I waited to have my blood drawn b/c I was thirsty! LOL...I like sweet drinks!


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry about your kitty Army :( :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I didn't mind the drink it just gave me heartburn, I had to do the 1 hr and 3 hr since I ended up with GD. Hopefully I won't this time.


----------



## kategirl

I just realized I'm 100 days from my due date. Tomorrow I will be in just double digits!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay Kate!


----------



## samj732

:hugs: army. Pets are such a part of the family, that must be tough.

kate, the glucose test isn't that bad. The orange stuff isn't great but just chug it down and you'll be ok. 

Thanks ladies :) It was the first time I'd ever hit one! My car is still drivable but it certainly isn't pretty :( I can't afford a new one and I honestly can't even afford the repairs ($1400!!), so unless my dad is going to chip in it's going to have to wait until tax time next year. At that point I might as well just use the money towards a new vehicle. I didn't really even get bumped up that badly so I didn't bother calling my doc. Iz was going nuts after so I knew she was fine :haha: Here is a pic of my poor car, not a very great one. The grille and left headlight are smashed too.
 



Attached Files:







578343_3913007905094_1140016957_n.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## carebear1981

Glad u r ok sam :)

:hugs: army - its so sad losing a pet. I cried a ton when my dog had to be put down but she was having trouble walking as well.

Yay for double digits kate!


----------



## Kelly9

Sam thats scary! Car doesn't look to bad for wear, should get you through a bit longer. With my husbands job he has the chance of smoking deer every time he's out, I think he's only hit 1 and then 1 hit him or rather I guess they both hit him since they ran across the highway but he wrote off a police car with his last deer encounter then he had to shoot the deer to put it out of it's misery.


----------



## aknqtpie

Eeks.. at least it wasn't a moose!! Those things are deadly up here.


----------



## Kelly9

Deer are deadly to! Maybe not as often as a moose though, those are some big animals!


----------



## Kelly9

Yo kate! Was it you that had the choroid plexus cyst discovered at an u/s? If so can you remind me of the details?


----------



## kategirl

Kelly, that was me. I wrote a whole long post and then lost it, so here's a shorter version... The cysts aren't actually a problem themselves, but they can be a soft marker for Trisomy 18. They are seeing them in about 1-3% of ultrasounds. Almost all cases of Trisomy 18 have other anatomical abnormalities, so if cysts are found they'll look for these abnormalities. If none are found, the risk of Trisomy 18 is about 1% or less. If you had a quad marker test done (or do after the scan, it's still valid until about 25 weeks or so) that has a lower risk, they're considering that more accurate. Some doctor's aren't even telling parents when the cysts are found if there are no abnormalities because they think it's becoming more common to find them as ultrasounds get better. The cycsts can also disappear from week to week, so it's possible to see them or not see them just depending on when your scan is done.

They found bilateral cysts on my 19 week ultrasound, but baby looked perfect in every other way. My OB said they find the cysts fairly routinely, but she's never had a case of Trisomy 18 where there weren't clear abnormalities. My quad marker screen came back as negative (<1%) so the baby should be just fine.


----------



## Kelly9

^ thanks, thats what they told me. Everything has checked out perfectly with tulip :)


----------



## carebear1981

Glad everything is ok :) how is everyone? 

Jess - hoping you have that perfect little baby girl!!


----------



## Kelly9

Well I'm sick and my son won't nap so I'm not that great at the moment.... urgh.


----------



## samj732

Soooo tired. We started the nursery the other day and we painted it today, plus did a little "decor" shopping. Pile that on top of excruciating BH/cramps yesterday and not a very good night's sleep and I'm a cranky mamma today. Wish I had a day to relax but there is just too much to get done, and I still have to work!


----------



## B&LsMom

Sam do you have nursery pics to share with us?? We got the major stuff done this week for ours, just have a few finishing touches to get--curtains, hamper, and a rug. Here's ours:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0106.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0109.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0115.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0352.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kelly9

blakesmom I love it! 

I'm sad I don't actually get to do a nursery this time since we'll be in force housing when we move, I can't paint or anything... I guess I could find some nice wall decals though... or petition to be allowed to paint. Her crib will be beautiful in any case.


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly I based the tree mural off of a wall decal sticker actually--they have some neat stuff out there--Painting was cheaper for us--the tree sticker was smaller and $30ish...paint came in at just about $7 for the tree and we have lots of left overs!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oooh, that's a cool room, blakesmom. I love the little woodland creatures. The tree is super neat too.


----------



## lomelly

Kelly, we did decals, they were awesome :)

Blakesmom, adorable decorating job! Loving it!

Sam, hoping you can rest more tomorrow and those pesky BHs piss off!

Jess, hoping you had enolah!!

Carebear, doing okay, would sooooo love a good nights sleep.... How are you holding up?


----------



## ilovemyharry

hi ladies,
im new to this site!
and was wondering if i could join this thread, as i would love advice about all ur experiences really!
basically its still early days for us as i only lost my lil boy on tues!
i was 21 weeks and had to give birth to him as he had a severe brain condition! :(
worst day of my life tbh and i no u all have been threw similar!
just wondered to start with how long u all waited to start ttc again?
xxxx


----------



## carebear1981

Blakesmom - its beautiful!! Love the decor!

Sam and lomelly - hope you both find time to rest. Lomelly - how's liam's schedule? Guess he's definitely not gonna sleep thru the night anytime soon! Has he gained any weight? The weather stinks this week in the area. Hope u guys are keeping dry! I'm doing good, I guess. I'm anxious to actually start ttc for real. Though I'm convinced that OH is gonna back out now and we'll argue. We'll see. I haven't had much time with him since last week and I had to work today (ya saturday!! Boooo). Hoping we get some alone time tonight ;)

Ilovemyharry - welcome to the thread and I'm so sorry for ur loss :hugs: it definitely is the worst day to lose something so precious and I'm sending a load of :dust: your way for the future. I know the docs probably said to wait until you heal, probably a few cycles? But honestly once you are ready, I'd say go for it. Whether its 1 month or 10. Give yourself lots of time to heal emotionally too. Myself, I was forced to wait these 11 months since it was OH who I couldn't convince to try again. He was so scared after my early loss and seeing me in so much pain + depression after. I was probably ready maybe 2 months after to try again.


----------



## Camlet

Hey ladies I hope you are all doing ok? Just thought I'd let you all know Sophia was born this morning at 7.15am weighing 7lb 11oz will update properly when I get time as she's being a little monkey & has been constantly feeding & refusing to settle since her birth! xx


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats Camlet!!! That's great news!!


----------



## lomelly

congrats camlet!! can't wait for an update

ilovemyharry, I second what carebear said. they only tell you to wait for dating purposes, you can try any time you feel ready. sorry about your loss :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

Camlet said:


> Hey ladies I hope you are all doing ok? Just thought I'd let you all know Sophia was born this morning at 7.15am weighing 7lb 11oz will update properly when I get time as she's being a little monkey & has been constantly feeding & refusing to settle since her birth! xx

CONGRATS on baby Sophia!!! Will you be posting a birth story?? I hope everything went well and she settles in soon for you!! :happydance:


----------



## B&LsMom

ilovemyharry said:


> hi ladies,
> im new to this site!
> and was wondering if i could join this thread, as i would love advice about all ur experiences really!
> basically its still early days for us as i only lost my lil boy on tues!
> i was 21 weeks and had to give birth to him as he had a severe brain condition! :(
> worst day of my life tbh and i no u all have been threw similar!
> just wondered to start with how long u all waited to start ttc again?
> xxxx

So very sorry for your loss!! There are a few ladies that have had late losses on here that can probably offer more support than I can. I personally had a partial molar pregnancy and found out @ 11 weeks 6 days that babe didn't have a heartbeat and was only measuring 10 weeks 6 days. Had the D&C 4 days later and then about 2 1/2 weeks later got the news that it was a partial molar pregnancy and we were originally told to wait 1 year before TTC again. We started NTNP for a few cycles once my hCG levels were "normal" again and then actively trying and fell pregnancy 5 months post d&c. Now on the count down to our rainbow baby due Nov. 28th--less than 5 weeks to go...


----------



## Sweetz33

Blake's... beautiful nursery! Xander's is still an empty room with white walls....:wacko: I don't know where to begin I at least got the curtains up....but that is it...

Welcome Harry! :) I lost my angel at 21 weeks....it is very hard.....

Camlet....congrats!! Yay!! :happydance:

Cool thing on my end. We are renting the house we are in and the owner if offering to sell it to us! Apparently when I met him I made a good impression lol


----------



## Kelly9

Camlet huge congrats!!!!!!

Ilovemyharry I lost my daughter at 18 weeks, they told me no sex for 2 weeks just to make sure cervix was closed then whenever I felt ready I could. We started trying as soon as possible but we did IVF to have the one we lost so had to wait a few months to get back in for a cycle due to clinic wait times. 

I don't even know what room my little girl will get so picturing it is kind of hard and I can't do much but order the items to go in it! I think I will ask about painting the room but it needs to be approved etc then I have to get paint shipped in so we'll see. I think decals will be nice and there are lots of places to order them online once we get up there.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Camlet!!!

Welcome Ilovemyharry! Loads of:dust: to you!


----------



## B&LsMom

Sweetz33 said:


> Blake's... beautiful nursery! Xander's is still an empty room with white walls....:wacko: I don't know where to begin I at least got the curtains up....but that is it...
> 
> Welcome Harry! :) I lost my angel at 21 weeks....it is very hard.....
> 
> Camlet....congrats!! Yay!! :happydance:
> 
> Cool thing on my end. We are renting the house we are in and the owner if offering to sell it to us! Apparently when I met him I made a good impression lol

We finally got the curtains up today--DH is working out so he hasn't seen them yet--but that was one of the last things we needed. You still have time Sweetz--look at me waiting until 35 weeks+ to get it done LOL


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats camlet :cloud9:

Blakesmom your nursery is gorgeous x

Ilovemyharry so very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol Blake that makes me feel better haha I'm sure I will be more motivated when I get to V day


----------



## lomelly

carebear1981 said:


> Blakesmom - its beautiful!! Love the decor!
> 
> Sam and lomelly - hope you both find time to rest. Lomelly - how's liam's schedule? Guess he's definitely not gonna sleep thru the night anytime soon! Has he gained any weight? The weather stinks this week in the area. Hope u guys are keeping dry! I'm doing good, I guess. I'm anxious to actually start ttc for real. Though I'm convinced that OH is gonna back out now and we'll argue. We'll see. I haven't had much time with him since last week and I had to work today (ya saturday!! Boooo). Hoping we get some alone time tonight ;)
> 
> Ilovemyharry - welcome to the thread and I'm so sorry for ur loss :hugs: it definitely is the worst day to lose something so precious and I'm sending a load of :dust: your way for the future. I know the docs probably said to wait until you heal, probably a few cycles? But honestly once you are ready, I'd say go for it. Whether its 1 month or 10. Give yourself lots of time to heal emotionally too. Myself, I was forced to wait these 11 months since it was OH who I couldn't convince to try again. He was so scared after my early loss and seeing me in so much pain + depression after. I was probably ready maybe 2 months after to try again.

He is actually sleeping 3 (and sometimes 4) hrs at night most of the time! Then wakes up for 1-2 hrs for eating and changing then back to bed.. not too shabby! When we left the hospital he had lost weight (as typical for a newborn) adn weighed 8lbs 15oz.. fast forward 12 days later and he weighed 11lbs 2oz.. I'm guessing he weighs 12lbs now cause he's just eating and eating. Weather is crap in Waterloo, nothing but rain rain rain. Pretty crappy! Here's hoping OH sticks to his word, I would hope he wouldn't break his word.. men are so strange sometimes.. and here's also hoping you get some :sex: in there soon!


----------



## Kelly9

^ you can have some of Alberta's snow if you like.


----------



## samj732

Yay congrats camlet!! :)

ilovemyharry, so sorry for your loss :hugs: Take the time to process thru the emotions, it's a tough road.

blakesmom, I don't have any pics yet but it's still a work in progress. All the painting is done so now we are going to put up the blinds/curtains, and new sconces because there were two very ugly ones on the wall where I want to put the crib. I think they will work really well for nightlights with the right bulbs in them. I don't have a crib mattress either so I can't exactly get that "put together"... but as soon as we have a bit more done I'll post a few pics. I'm super happy with the color on the walls! Worst part is I still don't have a dresser, so Iz's clothes are in a plastic storage cart right now :wacko:

lomelly, sounds like you are having a great mommy experience :flower: so happy for you!

AFM, the long week continues. I swore I was going into labor on Thursday and had to leave work early to come home and take a bath and relax. (Did I tell you all that already?) So work + all the work I've been doing at the house has really taken it's toll on me. I know better, but I keep pushing myself and I'n not quite sure why. Not to mention the guy I've been seeing pulled the whole "I need space" crap on me last night, so I've been pretty down in the dumps. :( Trying to stay cheerful and not let the stress get to me, but it's difficult especially with crazy pregnant hormones. At least my baby shower is on Saturday, something really fun for me to look forward to! Also we found someone to patch up my car for a lot cheaper, so it's currently in the shop getting fixed.


----------



## lomelly

Sam, good news about your car... But do be careful about pushing yourself :hugs: I pushed myself too much at work and it just isn't worth it. Why do guys always do the "i need space" thing?? Ugh I'm sorry he's being difficult..

Kelly, I think I'd rather take the snow than the rain, I like snow!


----------



## ilovemyharry

Thankyou everybody!

i do feel like im ready to try as soon as i get my next af tbh! just still bleeding atm! i just feel that being pregnant when my due date was menna b would b alot easier to deal with!

so is nearlly everyone on here pregnant again with it all going well?

xxxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

Congrats to all them ladys who have there BFP - iv bin tryin to takin it slow and not try an come on here much but i cant help it but come an look about heheh 
im about 9/10dpo nothin much goin on just feelin like im goin to be sick but not bein sick if ya get me, sore bbs but thats its

hope ya all well :) xxx


----------



## B&LsMom

samj732 said:


> Yay congrats camlet!! :)
> 
> ilovemyharry, so sorry for your loss :hugs: Take the time to process thru the emotions, it's a tough road.
> 
> blakesmom, I don't have any pics yet but it's still a work in progress. All the painting is done so now we are going to put up the blinds/curtains, and new sconces because there were two very ugly ones on the wall where I want to put the crib. I think they will work really well for nightlights with the right bulbs in them. I don't have a crib mattress either so I can't exactly get that "put together"... but as soon as we have a bit more done I'll post a few pics. I'm super happy with the color on the walls! Worst part is I still don't have a dresser, so Iz's clothes are in a plastic storage cart right now :wacko:
> 
> lomelly, sounds like you are having a great mommy experience :flower: so happy for you!
> 
> AFM, the long week continues. I swore I was going into labor on Thursday and had to leave work early to come home and take a bath and relax. (Did I tell you all that already?) So work + all the work I've been doing at the house has really taken it's toll on me. I know better, but I keep pushing myself and I'n not quite sure why. Not to mention the guy I've been seeing pulled the whole "I need space" crap on me last night, so I've been pretty down in the dumps. :( Trying to stay cheerful and not let the stress get to me, but it's difficult especially with crazy pregnant hormones. At least my baby shower is on Saturday, something really fun for me to look forward to! Also we found someone to patch up my car for a lot cheaper, so it's currently in the shop getting fixed.

Baby shower is for sure something fun to look forward to. Enjoy it!!!


----------



## Kelly9

And I miss the rain!!!! We'll switch!


----------



## traceyAndLee

well i took a teats to see if ill get the bfp but no bfn af is on the 31st or 1st dont know wen i ov tbh heheh


----------



## samj732

Here is a pic of the nursery... not quite finished but almost there.
 



Attached Files:







269397_3942479761872_859938780_n.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww it's beautiful Sam :) x


----------



## lomelly

sam, I love that crib and the paint colour!

kelly, we are due to get the remnants of that hurricane, so it's going to be raining all week basically! send some snow this way! :)


----------



## carebear1981

Agreed!! I'd rather the snow!! :) its sooo much easier to work outside in the snow so my papers don't get all soaked... :haha: they're only waterproof to an extent. 

Lomelly - it definitely does sound like a beautiful mom experience :) 
OH was being difficult, as I knew he would and then he totally ignored my invitation for a nice little chat. He was avoiding me I'm sure and I'm supposed to be o-ing this week. Men!

Sam - the room looks gorgeous so far!! :) but u try to relax some! Hope u get a ton of nice things for ur shower!!

Sorry about ur bfn tracy :( :hugs: wait a couple days and try again if af stays away!! FX!! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Snow makes my job harder seeing as how I drive to people's houses to do nursing stuff but ill survive.


----------



## 3xBlessed

I am pretty much right where the hurricane is going to make landfall. Already feeling cooped up! 9 DPO today had some spotting last night got a BFN this morning. Bleh!


----------



## samj732

Goodness, good luck to you ladies in the path of the hurricane. It sounds scary, but I guess you get somewhat used to it after a while? A lot of people from the south get freaked out when we describe our blizzards... when in all reality it's the same thing just snow instead of rain. Still, don't know if I could deal with one!

I'm having a mental health day. I slept in, I'm going to have a Twilight marathon, and eat lots of junk food. I think I deserve it after this long and crappy week I've had!


----------



## kategirl

I can't comment on everyone right now, hut I've been reading! :hugs: for everyone here.

Sam, hope your mental health day helps! I'm feeling a little like I'm getting a cold, and I almost hope it gets worse so I'll have to stay home and relax. I don't have any excuse to, but it would be so nice. I've managed to only take one half a sick day so far while pregnant (when I had a cold with a fever at 5 weeks; didn't take a sick day with the MC even though I'd been in the ER until about 3:30 am and went to work the next day, blech), but another one sounds really nice.


----------



## carebear1981

Sam - I had a twilight marathon the other day :) since the new movie comes out soon! Enjoy your relaxation time!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Sam do you have crib bedding picked out for when you get a mattress?? Room is looking good so far!


----------



## samj732

I do have my crib bedding, I'm actually washing it as I type :haha: It's green/yellow with frogs on it. So damn cute, and I got the quilt, bumper, sheet, and dust ruffle for $25 second hand. What a steal! I have the bumper slung thru the slats underneath the mattress so baby can't grab onto it, and when she's bigger I just won't use it anymore.


----------



## B&LsMom

Our crib has a beautiful design to it, but was HORRIBLE to be able to attach the bumpers too. I have a pic of Blake one day when I went to check on him--I'm pretty sure it was nap time and I found him with his crib bumper pulled away from the side and he was moving it back and forth--like he was peek a booing with it---hello safety hazard!! The new bedding is even worst as it has 4 separate pieces for the bumper--I liked Blakes bumper design with everything all together much better!!

AFM--here are some bump pics--I don't think I have been very good about sharing them--sorry!!
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-28 0011.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4









2012-10-28 001.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yeah, I didn't even bother with bumpers. Speaking of bumps, yours is suuuuper cute, blakesmom! And your hair is adorable too!


----------



## lomelly

what cute bump pics!

sam and carebear, you made me want to watch twilight :haha:


----------



## carebear1981

^ the next movie is coming soon! Went to the theatre and saw the preview. Got excited :haha:

Very cute pics blakesmom! Love the idea with the month number!


----------



## traceyAndLee

well AF shud be here tomorrw sometime hopeing she stay away :),
iv got some crampin boobs sore thats about it for me 

Hope you all r well xxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed she stays away Tracy! :flower: x


----------



## samj732

GL tracey!

lomelly, I can't watch those movies enough. I can't wait for the last one, though I'm kinda heartbroken it will all be over then :haha:

My bumper is one big piece too, but I know it can be a huge safety hazard so I'm going to be careful. I wouldn't have even bothered with a bedding set at all if I hadn't gotten it for so cheap.

Getting excited, my shower is on Saturday :happydance:


----------



## aknqtpie

Hey ladies!! Looks like my HCG levels are almost gone! I went from 1500 on thursday to 300 yesterday! Yay me! Hoping they are all disappeared by next week :) 

Looking like I should begin TTC again end of november/beginning of december!! Yay!


----------



## kategirl

GL, aknqtpie! :)


----------



## traceyAndLee

WHY did i do it i went out and got 3 difrent teats all BFN look like im out :(


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry Tracey :(


----------



## traceyAndLee

dont know wen i ov so i cant tell how my dpo me is - af here on the 31st or 1st


----------



## traceyAndLee

today is the day af not here as of yet its 6;22AM (uk) got a BFN see what today brinks best of luck all x


----------



## carebear1981

U still have a chance tracey! FX for you!

I had a dream I was having a baby girl last night. It made me sad it wasn't true :( sigh!


----------



## traceyAndLee

well shes not here as of yet boobs killin bfn agen CD27 see how tonight gos or tomorrw now


----------



## traceyAndLee

af got me today :(


----------



## carebear1981

Aw. So sorry tracey :( sending loads of :dust: ur way! Try to stay positive. FX for ur new cycle!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry AF got you Tracey :( x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Had a meltdown today. Have been totally fine the last 3 weeks not thinking about babies or temping or all my normal TTC stuff and then today, out of the blue, it hit me on the way in to workthis is the month. The sad month. Which totally sucks since this is my birthday month and I love my birthday. ButI was pregnant this time last year. I was about 8 weeks along at this point. We found out there was no heartbeat on the 21st. My D&C was the 23rd. Last November sucked. So it just caught me off guard and I melted this morning. Thank goodness for a really busy day at work. That helped. Hope everyones well and pregnancies are moving along wonderfully and there are more BFPs that I havent noticed yet. :dust:


----------



## lomelly

sorry AF came, tracy :hugs:

stay strong, ttcbaby, your time will come! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry ttc it's a tough time to get through. I hope you get your bfp soon and Tracy too and all the rest.


----------



## carebear1981

I know exactly how you feel ttcbaby. Next month and Christmas are gonna be bad for me and I loved Christmas. Now i would love to just crawl in a hole between christmas and new years... Just letting you know u r not alone. :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Try to remember ladies that the majority of conceptions occur in November with october and December close seconds so these next two months are lucky for everyone :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Welcome back Girlinyork---I saw you post in Coco's journal and was EXCITED!!! to see your BFP note in your signature line---congrats!!


----------



## carebear1981

Yes welcome back!!! You left me some lovely words on my loss day and i wanted to thank you sooo much!!! 
H+H 9 months!!! You deserve it!!


----------



## girlinyork

That's ok :hugs: I remembered your would have been due date was near mine and it was a bit hard to get through so I thought I'd send some love xx


----------



## kategirl

Congrats girlinyork! Fx that this is your rainbow baby!

:dust: for all of you trying this month!


----------



## Kelly9

Hurray girlin!!!!! I was wondering how you were doing just the other day :)


----------



## Starry Night

Hello, may I join? :flower:

I was diagnosed with a mmc yesterday and just starting passing the baby today plus I know I'm going to want to have a bit of a break (don't want TTC stress over Christmas) so it's going to be a little while but I definitely would like to be pregnant again before my Lil Sweet Pea's due date of May 30th.

May is a sucky month for me. May 31st marks the anniversary of my first loss and now the dreaded "due date". It would be lovely to have a big, fat, juicy BFP before then.


----------



## kategirl

Welcomeme Starry Night . :hugs: I hope you get another sticky bean before May!

AFM, I'm finally starting to really feel pregnant - a little more backache, a little more tiredness, my bump just feels like it's a little heavier. I've gotten to 20 lbs gained now! But I don't mind - I know our little girl is growing and getting stronger based on how she's making my stomach move and jump around! :)


----------



## Starry Night

It's a nice feeling to finally FEEL pregnant, isn't it? :) Does your baby kick a lot? My DS wasn't really a kicker until later on and even then he mostly moved when he had the hiccups. It was really funny.


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry starry night. May will be a tough month for you but at least it's one bad period back to back and not spread out throughout the year. :hugs: <-- thats my bad attempt at trying to find a silver lining in a crappy sucky situation.

Kate you're 3rd tri now! 20 pounds is great. I love watching and feeling my little girl move though it's not as strong as it will be in a few weeks time, it's still such a great feeling, she moves so much in a day!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats girlin :hugs:

:hugs: starry welcome to the thread x


----------



## traceyAndLee

girlys i need some info so i had my period but its only bin 4day long and look slike shes stopin nothin on the pad i put on lastnight and just brown cm wen whiping
iv never had a 4day period befor there only ways 6-7 days long, its bin like this for 2 periods now will i still be to have a baby if im only havin 4 days period?????


----------



## kategirl

Tracey, I my GYN told me one time that cycles can sometimes change a bit for women but that it was okay as long as bleeding lasted 4 days (if you normally bleed for 6, which is my normal). But I'd probably ask your GYN just in case.

Starry, she hasn't been kicking much at all, but she moves around a lot. So it's not like kicks that I got a few weeks ago, but I can feel her move and my whole stomach will shift. :)


----------



## carebear1981

Tracey - I had an ectopic as well and it changed my af for the next few cycles. If you are worried, ask your gyn to ease your mind. But you should get back on track after more cycles (though hoping u get a bfp first! ;) )

Welcome starry :hugs: So sorry for your loss


----------



## Kelly9

I only bled for 2-3 days for my periods and I have a son a daughter and am pregnant.


----------



## traceyAndLee

carebear1981 said:


> Tracey - I had an ectopic as well and it changed my af for the next few cycles. If you are worried, ask your gyn to ease your mind. But you should get back on track after more cycles (though hoping u get a bfp first! ;) )
> 
> Welcome starry :hugs: So sorry for your loss

its bin about 7 months tho :wacko: oh well time is time just have to wait for think to chill out a lil more :)


----------



## Starry Night

It took me 5 months after my first loss to even ovulate. I did end up booking an appointment with my gyn to see if I'd need a D&C after all (I had had a natural m/c) but it self-corrected by the time my appointment rolled around.

7 months does seem awhile to still be having problems with your cycles. Definitely go see your doctor even if it is only to ease your mind that nothing is wrong. But I don't think you need to have a lot of bleeding to be able to conceive. My grandmother said she only ever needed to wear panty-liners and she had 6 kids (she found it hard to fathom that people ever bled heavier than that). She also never had to shave. Don't know why I couldn't inherit those genes!! Instead I got her tendency to get a gazillion stretch marks!!


----------



## traceyAndLee

there was a time were i got a smily face to say i was Ov then got a BFP but after i had the bfp i af got me so i may had a mc i dont know.. just see how it go form here and ill have ot see my dr about it bein a women can be hard at time xx


----------



## B&LsMom

TraceyandLee--my bleeds were only ever 4 days--and the 2 middle days were really the only bleeding days at a medium/moderate flow, the first was light and the last was light as well--I think that is plenty of time to clean out the old and leave things ready for the new to move in...


----------



## Kelly9

Nearly term blakesmom! Will they be inducing you from the GD or is it well under control?


----------



## samj732

I only ever had 3-4 day periods. I was the envy of all my friends :rofl:

congrats girlin! I was just thinking about you and wondering how you were doing. Glad to see you back with good news :):)

My baby shower yesterday was pretty successful. I have everything I absolutely need now except the carseat/stroller which I'm hoping to get this week. Thank goodness, because I am exhausted and I want to relax for a few weeks :wacko:


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly9 said:


> Nearly term blakesmom! Will they be inducing you from the GD or is it well under control?

We haven't talked induction yet. I'm spilling ketones in my urine which means I'm not getting enough carbs but I'm keeping the 1 hour and fast blood glucose readings nice and low--so I don't know which is worst--high numbers and being uncontrolled that way or low numbers and burning fat/muscle like where I'm at--I was suppose to e-mail my testing results and food log last week but I was behind in recording what I ate and the carb totals---:blush: I just can't seem to win with the stupid GD. I'm going to try to e-mail my stuff ASAP tomorrow morning so I can check for a response on my lunch break, and then I have an appointment with my midwives in the afternoon on Monday where they will be testing for ketones again...


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats girlin!!! 

Welcome and hugs Starry! Fingers crossed for your bfp before May!

Feeling very similar TTC...my would have been due date is exactly 1 month from today and instead of being 36 weeks I have AF. An insanely heavy AF! Almost feeling like I did after my D&C. Very emotional. Not helping that we have been displaced and living with relatives since the hurricane hit last Monday. Still no power at our house. The only thing keeping my hinged right now is the thought of getting my bfp on my would have been due date. 
Thanks to whoever posted that most conceptions occur in November. That helped too (on my phone otherwise I'd look back to find out exactly who posted it).


----------



## kategirl

Yay for a good baby shower, Sam! I had a lot of fun at mine, especially since we won't see any of our friends or family for the holidays this year since we won't be able to go home. I still have some things to get, but I'm not worrying about it until December.


----------



## traceyAndLee

Just like to say thanks so much girls for the input feel lest stressed out now :) xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Higher conception in nov? That's funny I conceived my Miracle son nov 11 2009 after being told we'd never have kids naturally.


----------



## girlinyork

:( I've had a sudden loss of symptoms. My IC test line is no longer darker than the control. I think I'm going to have my fourth loss this year :(


----------



## lomelly

blakesmom, it's hard to remember things! will they induce you early if you keep having ketones in urine?

sam, glad the shower was a success! definitely take it easy.. the end is the hardest part! (and yet you have people telling you to "sleep while you can".. as if you can sleep at 38 weeks pregnant)

tracyandlee, I swear by taking birth control for a month or two to regulate hormones. I've heard many success stories, not to mention it worked for me. sometimes hormones just get a bit out of whack from what happened and need a jump start again

kate, funny when the whole belly moves, huh? can always tell which side they're leaning on..

carebear, is OH still on board for TTC? getting some :sex: in? :haha:

girlin, so glad to hear you got your BFP. don't test anymore, the tests drove me crazy. can you not go to your GP and demand some blood tests, based on your history??


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree with lomelly hun please done test anymore and go to the doctors for a blood test x


----------



## girlinyork

My gp refused bloods. They only do them for suspected ectopics on NHS :(


----------



## kategirl

Girlin, I hope the loss of symptoms is nothing. I am hoping to hard that this is your sticky bean!

I'm so tired and out of it feeling today. I didn't do very much over the weekend, but I still feel like I overdid it. Ugh, I just feel like crap today and am trying to figure out how to keep my focus for the next 8 hours at work.


----------



## carebear1981

Lomelly - it seems he's changed his mind after this last potential loss :( he got really upset when I mentioned it and said he's so angry at the world. He told me that time will heal but... I just don't know what to say to that. I don't want him to be sad but I'm so done waiting. All I ever think about is TTC now. I'm on here all the time! I'm giving him this cycle and that's it! I'm throwing the condoms away! I'm irritated with him that he changed his mind but I also feel bad for him. He's taking this harder than I would expect. 

Girlin - agreed! No more testing! I hope its nothing, I really do and I can't believe ur doc won't test you after a third time! U should see someone else!


----------



## girlinyork

My symptoms are back and it looks like I've been duped by the hook effect. I diluted my wee and got a really dark line.

PARL is a real head f***!


----------



## carebear1981

That's why no more testing ;) 
Glad to hear!


----------



## girlinyork

Trust me - no more testing :)


----------



## armymama2012

Yay girl in! I stopped testing once the line was darker than the control which was about 4 weeks ago. I do miss Testing from time to time.


----------



## samj732

Ahh girlin, you make me so nervous for you :haha: I'm sending you all the sticky dust I can find!

carebear, I hope your OH can sort through his own head and start giving you a bit of what you want. I know it's a tough place to be, but dwelling on it will only make him feel worse :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh that's great news girlin ... I love your 3+ pic :cloud9: PAL is so hard but it can be done hun :hugs: x


----------



## Kelly9

Girlin you need to get a ticker or something so I know how far along you are, doing the math mentally is doing me in. Glad it was just hook effect. I also stopped poas when line was darker then control. PAL is very hard. I'm still a ball of nerves though it is finally getting easier. 

Hi to everyone else... I need a nap.


----------



## girlinyork

Kelly I don't want to jinx things so I'll get a ticker at 6 weeks :) (5 weeks today) xx


----------



## kategirl

There are some days when I still want to POAS just to make sure, even though I feel her moving around in there. Such silliness! :) I don't know how regular pregnancy compares to PAL, but I think it took me until 23 or 24 weeks before I wasn't expecting to MC every day or two. Not that I thought I would, just that I would think in my head that I might start to MC soon. It makes me feel a lot better knowing that even if our little girl was born today she'd have a >90% chance of making it, and a lot of babies born that early have little or no issues once they get out of the NICU (both my MIL and SIL are NICU nurses, which actually makes me feel better hearing their stories).


----------



## kategirl

You know what... I decided to update my profile/sig to not mention "cautiously" or "hoping for a sticky bean" - I think she's stuck, and I finally feel that way! I'm really glad I've gotten to a point where I usually don't mention "she'll be due in Jan... Unless anything happens". :happydance:


----------



## aknqtpie

So was does PAL and PARL stand for. I know I can go look it up.. but to be honest I am too lazy lol.


----------



## Kelly9

Pregnant after a loss and pregnant after repeated loss :)


----------



## Starry Night

I must be one of the few girls here who hates to POAS. I try to wait until I think I'm a week late for AF before testing (though that's tough to tell as I'm very irregular). I'd rather have AF show up than get a BFN.

I know I don't want to start TTC for a few months yet but the other day I decided that I want my mom to make my next baby a receiving blanket with a rainbow pattern. I have a gazillion receiving blankets (both my mom and my MiL sew and quilt) but I would want something special and unique for that baby.

My mom had made a snowman blanket because my first angel was due in December. My first Rainbow Baby (my son) was born in July. To commerorate his lost older sibling I swaddled him in the snowman blanket at the hospital. The nurses all thought it was funny to have a Christmas blanket in summer but it was very meaningful to me.


----------



## B&LsMom

lomelly said:


> blakesmom, it's hard to remember things! will they induce you early if you keep having ketones in urine?
> 
> sam, glad the shower was a success! definitely take it easy.. the end is the hardest part! (and yet you have people telling you to "sleep while you can".. as if you can sleep at 38 weeks pregnant)
> 
> tracyandlee, I swear by taking birth control for a month or two to regulate hormones. I've heard many success stories, not to mention it worked for me. sometimes hormones just get a bit out of whack from what happened and need a jump start again
> 
> kate, funny when the whole belly moves, huh? can always tell which side they're leaning on..
> 
> carebear, is OH still on board for TTC? getting some :sex: in? :haha:
> 
> girlin, so glad to hear you got your BFP. don't test anymore, the tests drove me crazy. can you not go to your GP and demand some blood tests, based on your history??

No they don't seem too worried about the ketones--I wouldn't mind talking induction but everyone seems to think he is fine right where he is, so my count down continues--next ultrasound is Friday morning!


----------



## girlinyork

Starry Night said:


> I must be one of the few girls here who hates to POAS. I try to wait until I think I'm a week late for AF before testing (though that's tough to tell as I'm very irregular). I'd rather have AF show up than get a BFN.
> 
> I know I don't want to start TTC for a few months yet but the other day I decided that I want my mom to make my next baby a receiving blanket with a rainbow pattern. I have a gazillion receiving blankets (both my mom and my MiL sew and quilt) but I would want something special and unique for that baby.
> 
> My mom had made a snowman blanket because my first angel was due in December. My first Rainbow Baby (my son) was born in July. To commerorate his lost older sibling I swaddled him in the snowman blanket at the hospital. The nurses all thought it was funny to have a Christmas blanket in summer but it was very meaningful to me.

When I lost my first bean I came home and made two blankets as a way of healing. One in pink and one in blue as a promise to myself that I would one day have a rainbow to put in it. I'll post some piccies later :)


----------



## carebear1981

Starry - I also don't like to POAS. I'd rather wait until I know or sure in my head that I'm going to get a positive. Plus I've had fluctuating af of 27-31 days so I make sure I'm at least at day 32 before I try. I think its the disappointment that stops me from trying early.


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah....after my DS was born most of my cycles were 40 days but I had some as long as 50 and I conceived this angel on a cycle that was somewhere inbetween that. I conceived my son on a 70 day cycle (though that was post m/c and things hadn't straightened themselves out yet). A typical cycle for me over the past several years has been anywhere from 30 to 45. But so far each of my pregnancies have been had obvious symptoms. I also get obvious ovulation signs so in 2 years I've been pregnant 3 times....once successfully. I don't think I ovulate every cycle though. Some cycles I don't get any signs whatsoever.

I'm a little worried what my post m/c cycles will look like. It took almost 5 months to ovulate again the last time.


----------



## girlinyork

Starrynight I found 2000mg a day of agnus castus sorted my cycles out within a couple of months. Even after my last mc x


----------



## traceyAndLee

so were goin to try a lil bit more this time have not bin tryin as such just getin on with it, so i wen out and got help in

i just got some today as well im on cd6 so i just took one wen i got in also i got some B6 B12 Selenium and Vit C and to top that of i got some Robitussin to help me out this time im goin full out this month and not bin tryin thta much just letin think go on but defo tryin this time hehe  and about 60 ov test comin tomorrw 

hope your all well xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Here's my half way bump pic :) 20 weeks! I hope no one minds, I don't usuallt share outside my journal but I'm just to excited to be half way!
  



Attached Files:







tulip20.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Harley Quinn

Awww, cute bump! Of course we don't mind!


----------



## TatorMom

After talking with DH this evening we decided we're going to go ahead and start "not, not trying" to TTC, but keep the stress off. We'd both love to be expecting by our girls due date of March 6th. Our baby girls were 22wks when they grew their wings and they can never be replaced in our hearts, but we can't wait to bring a healthy rainbow baby home. It's a strange feeling to be wanting a baby so badly, but grieving for the one's we lost. I feel guilty moving on and TTC, but know that the world won't be right for me again and I won't be able to full heal until we leave the hospital with full hearts and full arms.


----------



## Kelly9

Tatormom so sorry to hear you lost your girls :hugs: I was the same after loosing my daughter at 18 weeks. I grieved very hard for her but also wanted to be pregnant again. We had to wait a bit longer due to needing ivf though. I hope you get your bfp soon and your rainbow.


----------



## carebear1981

Aw kelly!! Cute halfway bump!! For sure we don't mind!

I'm so sorry to hear of ur loss tatormom :hugs: sending lotsof :dust: ur way. FX u get ur rainbow soon!


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly you have such a tiny 20 week bump!!


----------



## lomelly

Jeez Kelly I'm super jealous of your cute bump! At 20 weeks I was huge!! Lol


----------



## Kelly9

Well I feel big though I have to admit most bumps I see at about the same time are bigger.


----------



## girlinyork

That's so cute. I'm not even six weeks and my bloat seems bigger. I bet you won't get a single stretch mark :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats on half way Kelly :) beautiful bump :cloud9: x


----------



## traceyAndLee

just got 60 OV tests need alil inbut on them as i numly get the smily face one but there not cheap so i got them of amazon this time
why its not ok to use the first morning urine when taking an ovulation test? some people say not the first urine and others say the opposite .. which one is true? 

Thanks xx


----------



## girlinyork

Tracey, LH usually synthesises into urine after 10am so I just used a wee which I'd held for a few hours after 10am x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've always heard that you shouldn't use FMU I don't know why :shrug: x


----------



## traceyAndLee

Thank you girls - so i can take one now as i have not bin the loo yet i was up at about 10/11ish that was the last time i think i wen the loo hehe


----------



## Kelly9

You're suppose to do them between 12-4 pm as lh takes a while to get into your urine and it should not be fmu. Happy peeing!


----------



## Sweetz33

Random jump in....I got my bfp at 11pm at night.....and I was 8 DPO (or around there)


----------



## samj732

tracey, I had a "normal" cycle so I used two ov strips every day... one with FMU and one before I went to work at 2. I only had to use them for about 5-7 days so it wasn't a big deal, but either way I only had positives when I was actually O'ing.


----------



## Harley Quinn

This cycle, I did my OPKs around 9-10pm every night. It seemed to work just fine for me. :)


----------



## Kelly9

sweetz she's talking about opks girl!


----------



## samj732

All this talk about POAS, kinda makes me miss it :haha: I sure don't miss the stress and anxiety of it though, so I feel for you ladies :flower:


----------



## kategirl

I did mine right after work, around 5:30 pm, but mine seemed to give me a positive after I think I O'd.

AFM, I'm officially in the third trimester now! I almost can't believe it! :happydance:


----------



## B&LsMom

I also did my OPK's after work (5:30-6pm ish). If I would have gotten a positive in the morning I wouldn't have wanted to go to work--or let DH go to work either LOL--come the weekend I would increase to testing 2x/day as I was too impatient to wait the whole 24 hours until the evening...Oh the joys of POAS!!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on the third tri kate!! Yay!


----------



## Kelly9

Third tri starts at 27 weeks out here so you were there a week ago! Congrats in either case.


----------



## pcake

Hey, I just wondered if anyone has heard from xxxjessxxx, the lady that started this thread? She was due ages ago, I don't know her brilliantly but am friends with her on Facebook and she's not posted on there either since she was about to be induced on October 20th! Just wanted to check all went well with the arrival of her little girl?... x x


----------



## B&LsMom

I know she had an internet problem with her move so that is why we weren't expecting to see her on for a bit--she was going to try to have her sis update us when Enolah was born but we haven't seen anything on this thread yet...Been thinking about her lots tho!!


----------



## samj732

I'm wondering about Jess too. I miss her :(

Congrats on third tri kate!

AFM, I think baby dropped today. I have tons of pressure really low, like right above my cervix and I totally started the pregnant waddle because I can't walk any other way. I'm not sure what else this could be? It seems my bump is a bit lower too.


----------



## carebear1981

That good news sam? She's sure to come early maybe. I'm not very educated on the whole pg stuff but shall we start guessing when u will expect the arrival?? Or has that started? Lol. Either way I don't think I guessed yet. I'm gonna say... November 23rd at 5:45 pm


----------



## carebear1981

Also been thinking of jess! Hope she posts soon!!


----------



## girlinyork

Sam, first-time babies tend to engage from about 36 weeks :) Seems you're about normal x

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/fetaldevelopment/whenheadengage/#ixzz2Bjd8LcZr


----------



## Starry Night

Just wondering, what would I consider as CD1 of my miscarriage? I had been spotting and lightly bleeding for a week when I got the ultrasound that confirmed my missed miscarriage. The next day I started to pass some clots and it was the day after that that I passed the baby. Would I count the day I started to spot or would it be the day I actually passed the baby?

What makes it confusing is this pregnancy had a SCH and I had had some spotting throughout even when the baby was still alive.


----------



## aknqtpie

Starry - I have been wondering that too..


----------



## Kelly9

Jess said she wouldn't have Internet for ages :( 

Not sure what day would be cd 1 maybe day baby passed? 

Hi everyone I'm at work so got to run.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am not going to really worry about an official CD1 until AF actually comes. I have been toying with waiting on AF before trying again, but it is taking a month for this m/c to finally come to a close (my HCG was at 78 on wednesday down from 300 the previous week) ... so I think once my #'s hit zero we are going to start trying immediately..


----------



## samj732

You're only giving me two more weeks carebear? *insert appropriate scared face emoticon here...* :rofl: that'd be fine with me, I'd officially be full term at least :)


----------



## armymama2012

I say 23 days Sam.


----------



## carebear1981

Haha. Yes! You been talkin about her coming early for awhile now so I give you 2 more weeks ;)


----------



## Starry Night

aknqtpie said:


> I am not going to really worry about an official CD1 until AF actually comes. I have been toying with waiting on AF before trying again, but it is taking a month for this m/c to finally come to a close (my HCG was at 78 on wednesday down from 300 the previous week) ... so I think once my #'s hit zero we are going to start trying immediately..

We're planning on waiting TTC until the New Year as I have a minor operation at the end of December and I was told they don't do it on pregnant ladies until they're at least 14 weeks. I basically want to know CD1 so I can try and guess how much longer the bleeding will go. With my first loss I bled for about 10 days and AF came on CD26.

I think I'll go with the day I passed the baby as CD1. Makes the most sense to me. Bleeding picked up a bit today so I guess still got a whiles to wait for it to stop.


----------



## aknqtpie

Starry Night said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> I am not going to really worry about an official CD1 until AF actually comes. I have been toying with waiting on AF before trying again, but it is taking a month for this m/c to finally come to a close (my HCG was at 78 on wednesday down from 300 the previous week) ... so I think once my #'s hit zero we are going to start trying immediately..
> 
> We're planning on waiting TTC until the New Year as I have a minor operation at the end of December and I was told they don't do it on pregnant ladies until they're at least 14 weeks. I basically want to know CD1 so I can try and guess how much longer the bleeding will go. With my first loss I bled for about 10 days and AF came on CD26.
> 
> I think I'll go with the day I passed the baby as CD1. Makes the most sense to me. Bleeding picked up a bit today so I guess still got a whiles to wait for it to stop.Click to expand...

I've been bleeding going on about a month.. but most of the stuff passed about a week and a half ago.


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, I'm sorry you're still bleeding. :( Have you had a follow-up with your doctor yet? I see mine this Thursday and hope he'll give me some blood work to see if my hcg is down. I'd even like an u/s just to make sure everything is out.

My bleeding is back to spotting now that I passed some more tissues yesterday. I just want it to stop because it's such a reminder of what happened and, honestly, I miss sex. So I'm mad at the m/c and my body for not only killing my baby but keeping me away from my DH when I feel so lonely and isolated and just want to be with him. :cry:


----------



## aknqtpie

Yeah, the Doctor has been following my HCG level down. I am at 78 now, and going back in 2 weeks for another test. 

I know what you mean about sex.


----------



## girlinyork

I know what you mean starry night. The bleeding is such an awful and constant reminder of what you have lost :/


----------



## traceyAndLee

my duedate and not being pregnant i keep thinking about how big i wud be now how i wud feel the baby kicking but NO nothin still TTC cant only hope for the best and keep up at what were doing somtime i what to run away from it all, there time were we have not try at all and still nothin, times were i was like IM prego i kow im i feel it and still here we are TTC this wud of bin my first baby :(


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: so sorry Tracey. This whole baby loss thing is a nightmare


----------



## carebear1981

So sorry tracey :hugs: take some time to pamper yourself today and hopefully your DH will too.


----------



## girlinyork

When you lose a baby you become obsessed with getting another one in there and then when you get one in there you get obsessed with whether or not its staying there. No respite :/


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, for me I add that after losing ours on as a toddler we are paranoid of something happening to our daughter or any other babies we have.


----------



## Starry Night

I hate being so aware of the fragility of life. Makes me so paranoid for my DS.

:hugs::hugs: to all the ladies here.

AFM - this morning started to spot brown stuff so thought it was the beginning of the end but it went red again. :growlmad:


----------



## samj732

:hugs: to you ladies. I'm sorry about all the tough times. It's a rough road but you will be stronger at the end of it :flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

It can really be depressing to hold death so close. But it can also be a blessing. 

It is something you will always carry with you. It can either be a heavy weight that wears you down, or a ribbon tied around your finger reminding you to love the ones you have because you never know when they might be gone.


----------



## traceyAndLee

Thanks girl its nice to come here an let it out - i dont think my man gets it hes like well you now you can get prego just stop stressing about it and it will happen like thats time,

so as for there cheap ov teats still all new to me as i was usin the smilly face ones but the price it just to much - so got some of amazon im on CD12 and still nothing,

i get up go the loo at 10/11ish am as its say not to use fmu so i wait for about 2/3pm and do it then, hope im doing it right 

Hope all you girl are well 

P.S can bathing every-night be bad as ya know water gos up there


----------



## aknqtpie

Tracey - This has been a great outlet for me as well. My DH totally doesn't understnad. I think he is disapointed, but in his mind... it means we get to have lotsa sex again!!

I think the concern with baths is the heat..


----------



## Kelly9

Girlin nice ticker :) 

I bathe a lot when pregnant and not pregnant, nothing like a tub of hot water to settle your muscles.


----------



## Starry Night

I don't like baths much. I feel like I'm stewing in my own juices. However, I do like epsom salt baths after a hard massage. That feels really nice. What I love is hot, steamy showers. 

Oh man. I am feeling really low today. I think the bleeding is slowing as it's mostly browny-gunky stuff though it went a bit browny-red after running around the house all day. But really I feel like I'm never going to get my rainbow. I feel like I should be thankful for the son I already have and just give up on #2. It's such a pessimistic feeling when I haven't even finished miscarrying yet but I'm just so afraid of going through this again (and again).

People keep telling me stories of those who had miscarried over and over but they eventually got their baby. They tell me these stories to encourage me but all I get from them is "you will miscarry repeatedly before you get your rainbow". Really blue today.


----------



## Kelly9

Starry night don't give up if you still want another baby. Your rainbow will happen it may just take time. Have you had testing done to see why you're mc'ing? It could be something as simple and taking some baby aspirin during your cycle and tww. I lost my little girl at 18 weeks and though it was due to a condition she had it was still devastating and there were days I never thought I'd be pregnant again. We did IVF to conceive her so it was also a hard blow financially for us. It took 1 failed frozen cycle and then another fresh cycle to get pregnant with our second little girl and even though it was a super hard path it was worth it.


----------



## Starry Night

I see my doctor on Thursday so I will ask him about testing. Most doctors don't believe me about my lost twin (he didn't show up on the early ultrasounds but I definitely held a fetus in my hand and my son was born 8 months later so I'm pretty sure there was a twin...never mind the u/s the next day showed a second, empty sac) so not sure I'll convince him to let me get any. :( But who knows? He just might! I've had bleeding in all of my pregnancies so that alone might convince him. 

I just don't want to delay TTC. I have irregular cycles but otherwise I think I'm fairly fertile as I get my bfps within 3 tries each time. I'd almost rather wait for another m/c to test b/c I want to ttc now & i'm almost 30.


----------



## Kelly9

I dont' see why you'd have to stop ttc just cause they're doing some testing. Worth asking anyway.


----------



## Starry Night

I don't know. I guess I just assumed that these things would take time...especially if we want to see a specialist. My DS is in line to see an allergy specialist and it's been 4 months and we haven't even heard from them yet, never mind the actual wait for the appointment.

I've started bleeding bright red again so it will be awhile before i can TTC anyways. I'll ask my doctor.


----------



## carebear1981

I'm sorry you're feeling so down starry. I really hope that you can think positively. Its very hard to do when you are still bleeding. I know my thoughts were very dark during that time. :hugs: and :dust: for you. Don't give up hope!


----------



## armymama2012

I hope the Dr. will understand and do some testing for you Starry. I don't want you to give up on having a Rainbow baby.


----------



## girlinyork

Starry, if you have to then lie. In a couple of months go in and say you had a loss at four weeks. They'll take your word for it because it'll be hard to prove you wrong. You need these tests and it's sad you'll have to lie to get them but in actuality you've met the criteria for them


----------



## traceyAndLee

what do ya think girls CD13 not the best pics https://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll349/tracey2884/DSCF1297.jpg
https://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll349/tracey2884/DSCF1296.jpg
https://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll349/tracey2884/2012-11-13144307.jpg


----------



## armymama2012

traceyAndLee said:


> what do ya think girls CD13 not the best pics https://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll349/tracey2884/DSCF1297.jpg
> https://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll349/tracey2884/DSCF1296.jpg
> https://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll349/tracey2884/2012-11-13144307.jpg

That last one is definitely positive!


----------



## girlinyork

Looks positive to me Tracey :)


----------



## traceyAndLee

YES WOOOOP im about to Ovulation - we did it lastnight but i didnt stay in bed to long so but hope we do it agen tonight just txt my man a pic of this aswell hes at hes mums at the mo helping her out 
see how he feel wen he gets in :D
what im tryin this mouth Vit C B12 B6 and primose oil and takin wen i rembber Robitussin FC hay :) x


----------



## kategirl

Fx, Tracey!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed Tracy!! X


----------



## Kelly9

Yup thats positive!


----------



## Starry Night

Looks positive to me and I'm terrible at these things! Get BD'ing!

I'm taking B12 too as my doctor told me it helps with conception. I was taking it through this pregnancy too (didn't actually start until after I was preggo) so I hope to have a good build-up by my next ov and (hopefully) bfp! I'm also taking Vitamin D. I have stopped taking my prenatals for now mainly because I'm still bleeding and it makes me too mad/sad to be taking them while miscarrying.

My bleeding had really picked up again today -- like a moderate period -- and my headaches and back aches returned. I was really depressed over it but it's slowed to spotting again. Still red though. I just want this to be over.


----------



## Kelly9

^ how far along were you when you lost the baby? It seems odd that you would be bleeding so much if it was an earlier loss if it was a later loss then it would be usual.


----------



## traceyAndLee

Starry Night said:


> Looks positive to me and I'm terrible at these things! Get BD'ing!
> 
> I'm taking B12 too as my doctor told me it helps with conception. I was taking it through this pregnancy too (didn't actually start until after I was preggo) so I hope to have a good build-up by my next ov and (hopefully) bfp! I'm also taking Vitamin D. I have stopped taking my prenatals for now mainly because I'm still bleeding and it makes me too mad/sad to be taking them while miscarrying.
> 
> My bleeding had really picked up again today -- like a moderate period -- and my headaches and back aches returned. I was really depressed over it but it's slowed to spotting again. Still red though. I just want this to be over.

sorry to here the bad new - hope ur doing ok hun :hugs:


----------



## traceyAndLee

do i keep testing or is that it now till nexetime? xx


----------



## girlinyork

I always tested til a neg. That way I got an accurate idea of my surge.


----------



## Kelly9

^ same


----------



## Starry Night

Kelly9 said:


> ^ how far along were you when you lost the baby? It seems odd that you would be bleeding so much if it was an earlier loss if it was a later loss then it would be usual.

According to when I think I ov'd (I don't temp or use OPKs so I go by symptoms) and when I got a BFP I should have been 11ish weeks but the baby never really was growing well and always measuring behind while alive. Also, I wasn't told when the baby actually died. I last saw it alive 3 weeks ago.

The bleeding almost completely stopped again. I'm seeing the doctor tomorrow so will ask to get my hcg tested. It's just been over a week since my baby passed so I hope it all settles soon. I am feeling better today though.


----------



## armymama2012

I miscarried at 12 weeks exactly and my bleeding lasted for 2 weeks My HCG didnt go down to 0 until almost 3 weeks. I hope your bleeding stops soon. 

Btw, my baby's heart stopped beating around 7 weeks and 5 days.


----------



## girlinyork

I bled for 5 days at 5 weeks and 8 days for 8 weeks. Think the rule of thumb is a day per week x


----------



## Kelly9

I had a full post partum bleed but my loss was 18 weeks with a full blown delivery so it went on for 4-5 weeks.


----------



## girlinyork

Oh Kelly, that must have been hell. I'm so sorry x


----------



## Kelly9

It definitely wasn't fun, by 18 days post delivery my hcg was at 18 so it would have taken maybe 19 or 20 days for it to leave my system.


----------



## aknqtpie

Starry, mine has been a long drawn out process as well. I took the misprostal (sp?) on October 9 to induce the miscarriage and I think I finally passed everything the weekend of October 26th. I passed a little bit at first and then it would go to bleeding and spotting (thinking it was the end of the road) and then it would pick up again. October 26-28 is when ALOT passed. I ended up going to the ER that monday because I was running a fever (turns out I had a UTI ... on top of everything) but they did an US and said that it looked like everything had passed and my uterine lining was just thickening, which is normal. I haven't had any big passing of anything since that weekend. Just mostly a brownish pinkish tinged CM. My HCG level last week was down to 78, so I should be just about done. 

I just wanted to tell you my story, because I know how it feels and that it seems never ending. Is your doctor monitoring your HCG levels to see where you are at? I think I was at 1500 when I had started my last bout of passing stuff, and it dropped to 300 later that week. A week later it was at 78.I go in next week for another round of testing, and predict it should be at or very close to 0.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> I always tested til a neg. That way I got an accurate idea of my surge.

girlinyork, you're preggers?! Wow, CONGRATS!!! I have been mia lately so this is exciting news!!! :happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

Thanks :) very nervous about it naturally but this is the second longest I've been pregnant so so far so good :) x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> Just a quick update....I am team blue! We found out today! I'm really tired so I will do personals later. :) Carebear hope all is well. You are in my thoughts sweety. Kelly...did you get your package yet??

congrats Sweetz!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

carebear1981 said:


> Doctor agreed it might have been a chemical that delayed af. She finally got back to me now :( feeling pretty low. Going to get drunk tonight for sure...

:-( I'm so sorry.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

blakesmom said:


> Sam do you have nursery pics to share with us?? We got the major stuff done this week for ours, just have a few finishing touches to get--curtains, hamper, and a rug. Here's ours:

beautiful!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ilovemyharry said:


> hi ladies,
> im new to this site!
> and was wondering if i could join this thread, as i would love advice about all ur experiences really!
> basically its still early days for us as i only lost my lil boy on tues!
> i was 21 weeks and had to give birth to him as he had a severe brain condition! :(
> worst day of my life tbh and i no u all have been threw similar!
> just wondered to start with how long u all waited to start ttc again?
> xxxx

oh my gosh, I'm so so sorry! :hugs: I hope you get preggers again right away...as soon as you can try again. Hang in there!


----------



## 3xBlessed

So sorry for all the pain you're going through Starry...I wish there were words that could take away the pain and actually give comfort...but until you are holding that rainbow baby it's going to be hard...and like armymama said, even then you will be worrying about everything that could go wrong...I feel very blessed to have my two boys...but knowing I should be 37 weeks pregnant right now it is hard not to fixate on being pregnant again...but then if/when I get pregnant again I know I'll worry about it sticking...and that is just the beginning...but all of us will shoulder the worries of being a parent gladly...my fingers are crossed for you (and all of us) Massive :dust: to you!!!

AFM, I am not certain I am ovulating every cycle since my MMC...I took soy isoflavones this cycle...fingers crossed it helps me actually ovulate and one lucky swimmer connects!!! This is my last cycle before my would have been due date of December 4th...really scared...


----------



## Starry Night

aknqtpie said:


> Starry, mine has been a long drawn out process as well. I took the misprostal (sp?) on October 9 to induce the miscarriage and I think I finally passed everything the weekend of October 26th. I passed a little bit at first and then it would go to bleeding and spotting (thinking it was the end of the road) and then it would pick up again. October 26-28 is when ALOT passed. I ended up going to the ER that monday because I was running a fever (turns out I had a UTI ... on top of everything) but they did an US and said that it looked like everything had passed and my uterine lining was just thickening, which is normal. I haven't had any big passing of anything since that weekend. Just mostly a brownish pinkish tinged CM. My HCG level last week was down to 78, so I should be just about done.
> 
> I just wanted to tell you my story, because I know how it feels and that it seems never ending. Is your doctor monitoring your HCG levels to see where you are at? I think I was at 1500 when I had started my last bout of passing stuff, and it dropped to 300 later that week. A week later it was at 78.I go in next week for another round of testing, and predict it should be at or very close to 0.

I'm actually having my first follow-up tomorrow. I will do my best to demand an hcg though I have a hard time imagining my Doctor won't want to do some sort of testing to make sure I'm OK. He can't go purely off of my descriptions. :wacko: I do know that my hcg was still about 24,000 two days before I passed the baby. With my first loss it was about 1,000 the day of the loss and I stopped bleeding at 10 days. Today I'm on Day 11 of bleeding since I passed the baby. I was clotting and bleeding heavily the day before that and had been lightly bleeding for a week before my mmc was diagnosed. Today it's like a light flow but is all old brown gooky stuff. No longer feeling PMS-y and even had energy to do all sorts of chores today for the first time since I fell pregnant so that's definitely lifted my spirits. We also put up our Christmas lights and they're so bright and colourful. Love them! (they're new this year)

I'm trying not to be a downer. Everything is still so raw for me. I've been through this before and was able to heal (eventually) so I do know there is a light at the end of the tunnel. I will get there. :)


----------



## Kelly9

3xblessed, you will stop counting the week once you hit 40 or 41, that was a big milestone/transitioning period for me, it was a relief to actually not think of how far along I'd be, though I guess I sometimes replaces that with, "my daughter would be about.... months old" but it's not as often. 

As much as I hate to say it time has helped. I don't cry everyday anymore though the tears still spring up and surprise me every now and then, this new pregnancy is both a blessing and a very scary thing for me, I am so paranoid about every twitch and I hate that. Wish I could relax some. I mean feeling movement helps but I'm so desperate to get far enough long for it to be safe for her to come out. It's torture.


----------



## aknqtpie

My HCG was up in the 60,000 mark when they discovered there was nothing in the sack, it dropped to 40,000 within 4 days, and within a couple weeks it was down to 1500, and now 78. Just need to see that magic 0!


----------



## Harley Quinn

It happened! SMEP worked! Hooray!
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats Harley Quinn!! H&H 9 months x

Afm, I've got my viability scan tomorrow morning :D


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats Harley Quinn--SMEP is AWESOME!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Harley :flower: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!! X


----------



## armymama2012

Congrats Harley Quinn!


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, Harley!!!

I had a 3D ultrasound done yesterday - it was cool, but in general I think I wouldn't do it again. Partly because our little girl did not cooperate at all and hide most of the time. At least we did get to see her, and confirm she's a girl, and everything looks good. :)


----------



## samj732

Congrats Harley! SMEP works again :happydance:

GL at your scan tomorrow girlin :flower:

kate, I had a 3D scan done and my child hid too. I got to go back for another for free and I got way better pictures that time.

I had my 36 week appt yesterday, and the doctor checked my cervix and said I'm 100% engaged, starting to efface and "fingertip" dialated. It's just a waiting game now :coffee: Too bad I could walk around like this for another 6 weeks :( but it's reassuring that my cervix is ready which means she'll induce me if need be.


----------



## B&LsMom

I haven't been checked yet--part of me wants to know what is going on down there but then the other part knows like you said---things can stay ideal for weeks so really is it helpful to know early and then feel "dissapointed" if things don't proegress??


----------



## samj732

blakesmom -- yeah, it's rough knowing my cervix is ready and I'm not going into labor. I had kind of already assumed the things she told me just because of how fast I dropped, and how long she's had her head in there though. I've been in insane amounts of pain since she dropped last Saturday :( I wouldn't mind keeping her in there a few more weeks if it wasn't for that but I'm really ready for her to show her little face to the world.


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats Harley x 

Not long now Sam & blamesmom :cloud9: 

:hugs: to those going through losses just now x

Afm not much to report hit my nesting stage been cleaning everywhere paying for it though cause back sore now x heartburn an leg cramps have decided to show face :wacko:


----------



## armymama2012

samj732 said:


> Congrats Harley! SMEP works again :happydance:
> 
> GL at your scan tomorrow girlin :flower:
> 
> kate, I had a 3D scan done and my child hid too. I got to go back for another for free and I got way better pictures that time.
> 
> I had my 36 week appt yesterday, and the doctor checked my cervix and said I'm 100% engaged, starting to efface and "fingertip" dialated. It's just a waiting game now :coffee: Too bad I could walk around like this for another 6 weeks :( but it's reassuring that my cervix is ready which means she'll induce me if need be.

I am giving you 19 days!


----------



## Kelly9

HArley yay!!!! Congrats!

Sam not long now :) 

Hi mrskg, enjoy the nesting, use a heat back on your back after I find it does wonders.


----------



## Starry Night

Harley Quinn said:


> It happened! SMEP worked! Hooray!


Congratulations!! :happydance: Have a happy, healthy pregnancy!

What is SMEP? :blush:

AFM - finally saw my doctor today & got my first hcg done. I'll be getting them twice a week until I'm down to 0. Also will be waiting for my u/s referral to come in the mail. The doctor said he wants to wait until the u/s results come back to go over everything. That's fine with me. Still spotting anyways so know I'm not there yet.

AND I asked to be referred to a specialist to investigate my m/c's and he said he would once we sort out this one. He said even if I get pregnant again before that he wants me to see a specialist. Whoopee!!! The system finally works. I will make sure to remind him of this next time I see him.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Camlet said:


> Hey ladies I hope you are all doing ok? Just thought I'd let you all know Sophia was born this morning at 7.15am weighing 7lb 11oz will update properly when I get time as she's being a little monkey & has been constantly feeding & refusing to settle since her birth! xx

Yay, CONGRATS!!! :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Viability scan tomorrow morning. So nervous I can't sleep.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ilovemyharry said:


> Thankyou everybody!
> 
> i do feel like im ready to try as soon as i get my next af tbh! just still bleeding atm! i just feel that being pregnant when my due date was menna b would b alot easier to deal with!
> 
> so is nearlly everyone on here pregnant again with it all going well?
> 
> xxxx

I'm not preggers yet. I'm in same boat as you...WTT...hopefully we'll get to again next month. good luck to both of us!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

carebear1981 said:


> Sam - I had a twilight marathon the other day :) since the new movie comes out soon! Enjoy your relaxation time!!

I'm supposed to go with a friend Saturday to see it but it'll all depend on how I'm feeling after my surgery tomorrow. If not Saturday, then definitely Sunday. Can't wait! Love those movies!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

blakesmom said:


> Our crib has a beautiful design to it, but was HORRIBLE to be able to attach the bumpers too. I have a pic of Blake one day when I went to check on him--I'm pretty sure it was nap time and I found him with his crib bumper pulled away from the side and he was moving it back and forth--like he was peek a booing with it---hello safety hazard!! The new bedding is even worst as it has 4 separate pieces for the bumper--I liked Blakes bumper design with everything all together much better!!
> 
> AFM--here are some bump pics--I don't think I have been very good about sharing them--sorry!!

BEAUTIFUL bump pics!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Starry Night said:


> Hello, may I join? :flower:
> 
> I was diagnosed with a mmc yesterday and just starting passing the baby today plus I know I'm going to want to have a bit of a break (don't want TTC stress over Christmas) so it's going to be a little while but I definitely would like to be pregnant again before my Lil Sweet Pea's due date of May 30th.
> 
> May is a sucky month for me. May 31st marks the anniversary of my first loss and now the dreaded "due date". It would be lovely to have a big, fat, juicy BFP before then.

Welcome starry night. So sorry to hear of your past loss and current one. Ugh, that stinks. I'm so sorry. Hang in there and hopefully you DO get preggers again before that May date! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> :( I've had a sudden loss of symptoms. My IC test line is no longer darker than the control. I think I'm going to have my fourth loss this year :(

oh no!!! i hope not girlin! Saying prayers for you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Here's my half way bump pic :) 20 weeks! I hope no one minds, I don't usuallt share outside my journal but I'm just to excited to be half way!

oh my gosh, you're TINY! That's halfway?! Good for you. That would be me at 10 weeks! Geesh!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

TatorMom said:


> After talking with DH this evening we decided we're going to go ahead and start "not, not trying" to TTC, but keep the stress off. We'd both love to be expecting by our girls due date of March 6th. Our baby girls were 22wks when they grew their wings and they can never be replaced in our hearts, but we can't wait to bring a healthy rainbow baby home. It's a strange feeling to be wanting a baby so badly, but grieving for the one's we lost. I feel guilty moving on and TTC, but know that the world won't be right for me again and I won't be able to full heal until we leave the hospital with full hearts and full arms.

TatorMom, so so sorry to hear of your losses! :hugs: No words...i hope you fall pregnant again immediately!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

aknqtpie said:


> My HCG was up in the 60,000 mark when they discovered there was nothing in the sack, it dropped to 40,000 within 4 days, and within a couple weeks it was down to 1500, and now 78. Just need to see that magic 0!

God, I remember just waiting and praying for that 0 to get here. Hang in there!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Harley Quinn said:


> It happened! SMEP worked! Hooray!

Wow!!! Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> Congrats Harley Quinn!! H&H 9 months x
> 
> Afm, I've got my viability scan tomorrow morning :D

good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## samj732

Ahh 19 days... I don't think I even want to wait that long :haha: I know that it's better for Iz if I do though. If she would just stop bouncing on my cervix...

Someone asked what SMEP was -- Sperm Meets Egg Plan. https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm


----------



## Harley Quinn

Starry Night said:


> Harley Quinn said:
> 
> 
> It happened! SMEP worked! Hooray!
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! :happydance: Have a happy, healthy pregnancy!
> 
> What is SMEP? :blush:
> 
> AFM - finally saw my doctor today & got my first hcg done. I'll be getting them twice a week until I'm down to 0. Also will be waiting for my u/s referral to come in the mail. The doctor said he wants to wait until the u/s results come back to go over everything. That's fine with me. Still spotting anyways so know I'm not there yet.
> 
> AND I asked to be referred to a specialist to investigate my m/c's and he said he would once we sort out this one. He said even if I get pregnant again before that he wants me to see a specialist. Whoopee!!! The system finally works. I will make sure to remind him of this next time I see him.Click to expand...

Thank you! Glad to hear you're going to see a specialist. Hope it all gets sorted out soon!

Don't worry, I had to look up SMEP too! As samj said, it stands for Sperm Meets Egg Plan. We BD'd our butts off this cycle! So glad it actually worked! Not sure I would have the energy to do it again. LOL


----------



## Kelly9

ttc I'm impressed at your catching up lol!

I'm bushed... finished baking christmas cookies, dealt with more of the moving house stuff and kid is finally in bed! Now I can rest and maybe feel my girl kick me, I've been moving so much I haven't had a second to even register if she has or not, but of course she's going now.


----------



## Starry Night

I haven't even started Christmas baking yet. I only have the tiny freezer about my fridge at the moment and it's half stuffed with meat someone donated to us (and it's good stuff too). I don't know why, but I'm intimidated by Christmas cookie recipes. Cookies just never turn out for me. I've read up all the tips about how to soften butter and rolling out dough and they turn out into these yucky-looking things that somehow still taste edible. But presentation is so key. I do want to be the traditional stay-at-home mom with her oodles of cookies ready for any social occasion but it's not working out. lol

My Christmas baking speciality is red velvet cake. I also want to try pumpkin pie.


----------



## carebear1981

I just learned recently what SMEP was as well. Just lots and lots of dtd. Sounds like a great plan :haha:

Congratz Harley!! So glad it worked for you!

Girlin - good luck at ur scan tomorrow!!

ttcbaby- hope things go well with ur surgery!! Soon enough you can TTC! Hope the wait doesn't feel too much longer!

Ummm... What else was going on... I'm on my phone and it doesn't let me check back without losing what I typed out... 
Well I'm glad everyone is doing well with their little rainbows!! Nesting and relaxing!! I'm still saying Nov 23rd sam!! Lol just cuz I wanna win :) (though there's obv no prize)

Afm af is here. I'm happy it returned right on time after the chem last month. I found out today that my little brothers ex-girlfriend is preggers and it made me insanely jealous... She's like 10 yrs younger than me! I think I'm going to cuddle with my hot water bottle and yell at OH some for not wanting to TTC (j/k about the yelling part but he is going to hear it) bring it on AF!! Emotional wreckage me!! ARGH!!


----------



## Kelly9

carebear I'd feel the same, I still get a little jealous when friends tell me and I am pregnant so they ya go, we don't need to make sense we've all been through a lot. I would have a decent talking to your OH to! He needs to stop messing with you, it's just making things harder. :hugs: 

ttc good luck with the scope tomorrow.

Girlin same for you with your scan, I hope you see a gorgeous HB and can relax a little.


----------



## samj732

Sorry carebear :hugs: Wish he would just get on the wagon with you already!!

... and November 23rd is sounding better and better, except I want to go Black Friday shopping that day :rofl: Maybe it will put me into labor?


----------



## lomelly

carebear, I don't know how you keep your cool! kudos to you, I'd have yelled at OH lol it's not fair how he keeps going back and forth! maybe you can also cuddle up with some wine?? and yay for AF being on time, everything is back to normal! and don't worry about being insanely jealous... we've all been there on that one. you just wonder why... it's not fair sometimes :(

sam, I can see black friday putting someone into labour! haha. just don't get trampled!!


----------



## girlinyork

Had my scan. Everything measuring perfect with a very strong heartbeat. I'll upload a piccie when I get home :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Excellent news girlin :happydance: x


----------



## carebear1981

Yay! That is great news!! So happy for you girlin!

Its amazing how I never get jealous of anyone here. I think it just makes me too happy to know that even after a loss, it can still happen! I have no reason to be jealous. 
Haha, I did have some wine with my hot water bottle :haha: Absolutely love the flavoured Girls Night Out stuff. Its not real wine, but still delish! Thanks for the support. You guys are amazing!

Who knows sam! Maybe all that walking around will put u into labour!! Oh I'm liking the day I picked even more ;)


----------



## girlinyork

I know what you mean carebear. I never felt jealous of rainbow babies because I know how hard loss is.

Anyway, here's my little blob :cloud9: Measures smack bang on 6+4 and the sonographer said, "Wow, he's got a strong little heartbeat!"
 



Attached Files:







scananon.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## carebear1981

Such great news girlin! Congrats!!! Beautiful scan :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

oh yay girlin, that's AWESOME!!!


----------



## kategirl

Great news, girlin!

I still get jealous when people say they're pregnant too. Isn't it odd how our brains work sometimes?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

hey ladies... sorry for such a late update!! On my sisters laptop again so can't update everything either.

nevertheless Enolah Grace finally arrived 11 days late weighing a very healthy 9lb6oz. Birth didn't go to plan. She nearly killed me as her head was on the side so they had to cut me and forcep her out... only thing is I ended up losing 4 pints of blood, had to have 2 blood transfusions, oxygen and drips ect. Recovering now though.. Will update with photos soon.

Hope everyone else is ok, miss you ladies! xx


----------



## girlinyork

Goodness Jess! Thank god you are both okay. Lovely to hear from you though xx


----------



## Harley Quinn

Girlinyork, that is such great news! Glad everything is going well and LO has a strong heartbeat. Love that sound!

Congrats, Jess! Sorry things didn't go as planned. Sounds kinda scary. But so glad you both are doing well now.


----------



## Kelly9

Hurray Jess glad you're getting better. 

Girlin that's fantastic news! 

Carebear it's way easier to not be jealous over a rainbow baby maybe it's because we all know the path and pain it took to getting that rainbow. Doesn't stop me from feeling odd for a split second with non rainbow pregnancies. It is better though.


----------



## lomelly

amazing news girlin, so happy your little rainbow is healthy!

wow jess, that sounds like quite the ordeal! but very glad you and Enolah are doing well. can't wait to see pics!

I definitely could never feel jealous of anyone and their rainbow... I'm so glad after a loss many of us have our rainbow :) still hoping for everyone to get theirs!


----------



## Mrskg

Brilliant news girlin :happydance:

Yay jess! Congrats on the birth of your rainbow enolah xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Jess sorry you had such a rough time x


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, Jess! I'm sorry the birth was rather rough but am glad you're on the road to recovery and got a healthy rainbow baby out of it all!

Girlin - that is terrific news!

AFM - only minimal spotting today and it was all light brown. It's taking awhile but I seem to be noticing a gradual slow down. But the headaches are back. Hurrah...


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats jess! Good to hear from u and I'm glad you are both doing well!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Jess!!! Sorry you had a rough birth but glad your rainbow is here!!!

Great pics Girlin!!!

Glad things went well for you Carebear! Give OH an earful! 

I'm so glad I read about SMEP on here yesterday! I got my positive on my OPK yesterday so I'm definitely going to be trying it this cycle!!!


----------



## samj732

Fabulous news girlin :)

Aww Jess, what a rough delivery :( Glad she has finally came into the world and get as much rest as possible! It definitely sounds like you need it :flower:

AFM, sooo much pressure STILL! It literally feels like there is a bowling ball pressing down on my vag. I had a bit of spotting again today, and I got excited thinking my bloody show was coming but nope :coffee:


----------



## kategirl

Jess, I'm so glad you and the baby ended up safe, that sounds scary! But I'm sure it's wonderful to have her in your arms. :)


----------



## armymama2012

Got my dating ultrasund yesterday and then rode with my mom and DD from NY all the way to IN! Anyways, here's the news: I thought I was only 10 weeks and 6 days but turns out I'm 12 weeks! Pictures will come once I get them in the computer, the midwife had so much fun that she gt me 10 pictures!


----------



## girlinyork

Wow, a whole week ahead. You must be happy to be so close to second tri already :)


----------



## armymama2012

I am very happy! December 1st will be 14 weeks! 

Awww...beautiful little pictures girlin. So happy for you!


----------



## stephanie1990

xxxjessxxx said:


> hey ladies... sorry for such a late update!! On my sisters laptop again so can't update everything either.
> 
> nevertheless Enolah Grace finally arrived 11 days late weighing a very healthy 9lb6oz. Birth didn't go to plan. She nearly killed me as her head was on the side so they had to cut me and forcep her out... only thing is I ended up losing 4 pints of blood, had to have 2 blood transfusions, oxygen and drips ect. Recovering now though.. Will update with photos soon.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok, miss you ladies! xx

im sooooo happy she is here :flower: and 9 pound 6 is great!!! 
I had to be cut as well and i know how sore that can be lots of hugs! :hugs: 
Sorry to here you had a rough time! 
Plenty rest now
CONGRATULATIONS :) XXX


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on great scan army mama xxxx

Sam not lng now hang in there :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

Jess Big Welcome to Enolah---so sorry she took her time getting her and made for a rough delivery for you!! 

Stephanie I can't believe that Ella is almost 5 months old--time sure does fly!!


----------



## Kelly9

Episiotomies are NO fun. 

army great news.

Sam she'll be here so soon!


----------



## armymama2012

Wow, I'm glad that Enolah is a big healthy girl. She really didnt want out did she? A friend of mine had a C-section because induction didnt work and then they had to use forceps to get her daughter out. I will pray for a fast and painless recovery.


----------



## Sweetz33

Awesome news Girlin!

Jess...wow...healthy baby! Sorry it was so hard on you and praying for a quick recovery!

AFM...V DAY!!!!!! :happydance: I now finally feel like I can relax!!


----------



## stephanie1990

blakesmom said:


> Jess Big Welcome to Enolah---so sorry she took her time getting her and made for a rough delivery for you!!
> 
> Stephanie I can't believe that Ella is almost 5 months old--time sure does fly!!

I know 5 months :cloud9: Time does fly!!! Id quite like to do it all over again now lol, wont be long now till your little one is here too!!! :) xxx


----------



## nesSAH

Congrats *Jess*!! So sorry you had to endure all that pain! Glad you and baby Enolah are doing ok.

*Camlet*: congrats on your baby!!! 

*Girlin*: great news, glad the scan went well


----------



## Mrskg

Happy v day sweetz xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Sweetz33 said:


> Awesome news Girlin!
> 
> Jess...wow...healthy baby! Sorry it was so hard on you and praying for a quick recovery!
> 
> AFM...V DAY!!!!!! :happydance: I now finally feel like I can relax!!


Happy V Day!! Congrats on reaching another major milestone. I know I breathed a hugh sigh of relief when I reached V Day with my son. Here's to the rest of your pregnancy continuing to be happy and healthy!:thumbup:


----------



## kategirl

Okay, I'm a little clueless... What's V day?


----------



## B&LsMom

Once they are past the point of viability for survival outside of the womb should something make them come early I believe...


----------



## Sweetz33

Yes Blake...you got it :)


----------



## carebear1981

Happy Vday then!! I also didn't know what it was but assumed something like that :)


----------



## kategirl

Oooooh, gotcha. I was happy for that day too, just didn't get the name. :)


----------



## armymama2012

Yay for V day Sweetz! 

Hmmm...I'm giving Blakesmom 8 days until baby comes! Come on more babies!


----------



## Sweetz33

Kate...did you ever go for that 3D/4D ultrasound?!


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks for all the congrats! :)


----------



## samj732

Congrats Sweetz :)

Blakesmom, I am also waiting for you to go into labor! Any signs yet? I had some pretty decent contractions today at work but of course they stopped! GRR!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Check out my journal for my surgery update! Also...a couple of other things. Hope all is well with everyone! :dust:


----------



## armymama2012

I will pray that the D&C with MyoSure goes by quickly and you recover quickly! Waiting is so tough! I hope everything comes out great for your DH's SA.


----------



## girlinyork

armymama2012 said:


> I will pray that the D&C with MyoSure goes by quickly and you recover quickly! Waiting is so tough! I hope everything comes out great for your DH's SA.

Glad everything went ok :hugs:


----------



## kategirl

I'm hoping we have some mote babies coming soon, as well as some new BFPs to go with them! :happydance:



Sweetz33 said:


> Kate...did you ever go for that 3D/4D ultrasound?!

Yeah, we did. It was... Okay. She didn't cooperate (hid her head behind my hip bone the whole time) and the pictures didn't turn out as well as most of the ones I've seen, but it was cool to see her. She actually opened one of her eyes while we were looking at her which was neat. :)

AFM, I'm getting sooooooo tired now. Still feeling really good in general, but just so tired all of the time. I'm really looking forward to relaxing over the long weekend!


----------



## Starry Night

My bleeding has finally stopped!! DH and I finally dtd the other day but forgot protection. Whoops. We really need to wait another month but it's so hard!!


----------



## Kelly9

Starry night thats great to hear! 

ttc good news to, hope your next cycle is your month.


----------



## Starry Night

Feeling a bit annoyed right now. Finally heard from the hospital about my follow-up ultrasound. It's not until December 10th. That's almost 3 weeks from now. :growlmad: Also, it's my first angel's due date. She should be turning 2 this year. :cry: What a way to spend it....making sure my 4th baby is completely dead and out. :cry::cry: The good news is that after that I should get referred to a specialist.


----------



## kategirl

Oh, Starry, I'm so sorry. :hugs: I hope the specialist can help you get another sticky bean very soon!


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: Starry.. I hope that the FS can help you get your BFP and Sticky bean!


----------



## RedWylder

:cry:Add me! My due date is/was July 17th. Just saying that makes me want to cry.


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: redwylder


----------



## kategirl

Welcome, RedWylder. :hugs: I hope you can celebrate with a BFP soon!

AFM, holy cow, I've made it to 30 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Red

:happydance: Happy 30 weeks Kate! How did that happen? :wacko:

AFM: I've got my gender scan on Sunday :happydance: Can't wait to find out if we're team :pink: or :blue: x


----------



## samj732

Welcome red :hugs:

Full term today. I have an OB appt so I'm hoping she can give me good news... I really don't know how much longer I can take all this pain :(


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, Red. I also hate to talk about my baby's due date. :cry: I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

sam - congrats on reaching full term! Hope your appointment goes well.

AFM - got the BAD kind of bfp this morning. Grrr!!! Well, I have to wait another month to TTC anyways so it kinda makes the wait easier as I can't get preggo to begin with. The line was rather faint so I hope that means I'm close to zero.


----------



## B&LsMom

samj732 said:


> Congrats Sweetz :)
> 
> Blakesmom, I am also waiting for you to go into labor! Any signs yet? I had some pretty decent contractions today at work but of course they stopped! GRR!

Nothing too promising yet. They did tell me Monday they wont let me go over due--so most likely we can plan for an induction to start on Wednesday. I had to do another 24 hour urine test Mon Night- Tuesday night and then a blood draw last night. My midwife called this morning to let me know it was about the same as last week so I'm on bedrest now--which yesterday was my last day of work anyways so big whoop. They offered to check me Monday but they were running 20 minutes behind and I still had my pants on since I was doing a non stress test first so I felt like it would have been awkward. I have an ultrasound on Friday--kind of hoping for decrease fluid levels so they will consider induction over the weekend since they are being weird and want him in there are long as possible--should have gone to a induction friendly office apparently...


----------



## nesSAH

*RedWylder, Starry Night* : :hugs: I pray things get sorted out soon and you can get your sticky bfps and rainbow babies in your arms soon!!! Keep the faith and never give up! It will happen!!


----------



## Kelly9

blakesmom! lol!!! I hope they induce soon but a week is not far away at all, he'll be here so soon and I can't wait to see pics. Did you decide on a name? Is Skyler still a contender lol? 

Sam you're super close now to! 

Welcome to the new people and also sorry you're here. 

Kate I'll be celebrating 30 weeks like a mad woman.... 8 more weeks to go.


----------



## samj732

blakesmom, 24 hour urine tests must suck. At least all came back normal-ish. Weird that they'd put you on bedrest for the last week though? Hopefully you see decresed fluid at the ultrasound, but either way only one more week to go :happydance:

Well AFM, I just got back from the doctor and no new changes :( She told me she won't even talk about inducing me until a week after my DD, which kinda bummed me out since I could potentially be pregnant for another 5 weeks. Also my Strep B test came back positive :( So I am forced to have an IV while in labor now even though my doctor and I decided a few weeks ago I wouldn't need one unless I got an epi. I'm getting impatient and irritable!!


----------



## carebear1981

Blakesmom and sam - hope we see pics soon from the both of u of ur LOs!!

I cant wait to see what team you are on missmummymoo! 

Congrats on 30 weeks kate!

Welcome red :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Sam thats only 4 weeks away!


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly9 said:


> blakesmom! lol!!! I hope they induce soon but a week is not far away at all, he'll be here so soon and I can't wait to see pics. Did you decide on a name? Is Skyler still a contender lol?
> 
> Sam you're super close now to!
> 
> Welcome to the new people and also sorry you're here.
> 
> Kate I'll be celebrating 30 weeks like a mad woman.... 8 more weeks to go.

I really liked Skyler--still do but DH and I could only agree on 1 name--so this little man will be called Lukas William (might spell it traditional as Lucas--still not positive)


----------



## Mrskg

Getting close now Sam and blakesmom can't wait to meet more rainbows xxx


----------



## B&LsMom

DH and I just got smart phones this week--so I will do my best to update ASAP!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for smartphone updates! Too bad on Skyler but Lukas was a fav of mine to, hubby of course didn't like it. Jeez but that man is picky. Still trying to get him to let me use Noelle as the middle name for this one instead of the one we have picked but he won't budge.


----------



## Sweetz33

Men are picky...I had a list of 10 names for each gender and he didn't like any of them....I told him I am doing all the work so I get first name, he can have middle. He finally agreed lol


----------



## B&LsMom

Sweetz that is funny!! I let DH name Blake ( I guess it helped I liked the name too) so you would have thought I could have picked any name I wanted---but no, he apparently thought since we were having another boy that he got the name choice again.


----------



## Sweetz33

He wanted his first name as the baby's...I said HELL NO......then caved...it will be Xander's middle name haha


----------



## Kelly9

Better as a middle name then have the same two first names in the house!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Loooooove the name Xander! I would consider it for a future boy name, but we already have a son named Oz and I don't want to use two names from Buffy the Vampire Slayer. :blush:


----------



## Sweetz33

TY Someone who knows where I heard it from!! I have always liked that name :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Me too. I like Willow for a girl as well, but it's not on our list (presumably because of Buffy, but I don't think DH really likes it either). We do have Zoe on our girl name short list (from Firefly/Serenity). We are Joss Whedon fans for sure!


----------



## girlinyork

I love Willow but OH said it's the kind of name "fat Goths" have. He really wasn't going to bend on it either :(


----------



## carebear1981

My OH had wanted his name if we were having a boy. It wasn't too bad since his name is Adam and I woulda probably nicknamed the baby AJ. We'll see if I let him when the time comes


----------



## samj732

Never again Black Friday shopping while hugely pregnant. :wacko:


----------



## Starry Night

I've never been to a Black Friday sale. I know some ladies IRL who are willing to drive south of the border to go (I'm Canadian) but I just can't do it. I'm not an early morning riser and don't like lines. Never mind that I don't have my passport. lol

This year the Canadian stores are claiming to have Black Friday sales as well but we don't have the day off as it's not a holiday, the sales aren't as good, and I just hate crowds. I think I've been Boxing Day shopping once...and that wasn't even real Boxing Day shopping. It was the day after and it was still way too crowded for me.

I hope that you're OK and the shopping didn't tax you too much. Did you find what you were looking for?


----------



## Harley Quinn

I find all the Canadian Black Friday sales really interesting. Trying to keep Canadian dollars in Canada, I guess. I don't mind the sales, and the crowds weren't too bad the other day when I went. I like that The Gap was advertising a "Bright Friday" sale. Haha!


----------



## B&LsMom

Sam that was a brave move!! I have to go to the bank in a bit so might hit a few stores if the parking lots Aren't too full lol


----------



## Sweetz33

I was too scared to go out. Last year someone got shot, a lot of fights and it was a mess all around....I'll pass. I guess that is the plus side in living near a big city full of moronic idiots. I remember someone got shot over a good sale on some sneakers....for real?! I rather pay more and be safe. I might peek at CyberMonday deals, but when it comes to going to stores, DH won't let me go alone bc he is afraid someone might hurt me...I don't mind, he can come with lol He already knows he is getting a PlayStation 3 haha That is all he asked for. Might get him his own TV to go with it, bc lord help me if I have to fight him for the TV......I thought about really tunring his "man cave" into a man cave....not just a garage


----------



## samj732

I did get everything I wanted, and I only went to Walmart this year. Needed a new laptop since mine took a poop on me earlier this week (how convenient?!). I didn't stand in line too long, only about 45 minutes but at least it was inside and not out in the cold! Still pretty tired though as my dad took me back to Walmart this afternoon to get my car seat and a few other odds and ends, and then it was our town's version of the "Holidazzle Parade" ... only in Minnesota do people stand out in the freezing cold to watch floats covered in Christmas lights. Exhausted!


----------



## Sweetz33

Well it is official....I am scared to go shopping this year lol I just was watching the news...

2 people shot over a PARKING SPACE
many people trampled
A lady arrested for disorderly contact after cutting in line
fights over $5 headphones

It is ridiculous!! I am too scared some idiot will hit me in my stomach bc they are not paying attention or are just pissed bc I bumped into them. What the hell ever happened to the true meaning of this season? When did people become so damn materialistic? I swear if Canada was not so darn cold I would move there....


----------



## Kelly9

We're not that cold, come on over! Just live in BC its the warmest lol.

I went out for our black friday sales first I've really seen Canada make a big fizzle over it but i got up at the ass crack of dawn and was inside the mall by 8 and out by 8:45 and it wasn't very busy at all! Got some amazing deals at the disney store outlet for my sweet little man. Then "Violet" a leap frog toy that interacts with the kids for baby tulip when she makes her appearance. Bought nothing for myself as it's been since I've had my son but hey it's fun shopping for them and seeing their little faces light up at the sight of a new toy or treat. Actually I think I have enough for my son to cover this christmas and next and all because I shopped the ridiculous bargain deals all year around. That'll make next year easier :) 

We don't usually shoot people over parking spaces and headphones etc but I've heard of the odd verbal assault etc, most people are pretty good here with being polite, except the d-bag behind me today honking his horn because I didn't make my left hand turn fast enough because I couldn't see if there was any oncoming traffic but meh didn't dampen my day I just wanted to be safe.

Oh and Xander and Willow totally remind me of BUFFY! Loved that show.


----------



## B&LsMom

Wal-mart is the only store I braved--it was POURING down rain so all the bigger things I got were soaking wet from the trek from the store to my car--such a bummer, but got lots done as I don't know how many shopping trips I will be making after little man arrives. They had almost everything I wanted in stock at 5pm so that wasn't bad. Wanted to get DH a new surround sound system they had for $128 but it was sold out--My mom said she will check around and most likely get that for us--so It was a win win in the end. I didn't even have to wait at the check out line--a gal was ready when I rolled my cart up---such a rarity!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Great! I was in the express lane at walmart here and it went quick and I went in the afternoon.


----------



## girlinyork

My goodness, getting shot over a parking space!! My city is so safe, it's considered a riot if somebody tuts at another person.


----------



## samj732

girlinyork said:


> My goodness, getting shot over a parking space!! My city is so safe, it's considered a riot if somebody tuts at another person.

:rofl: this is how my town is too. People are still (for the most part) respectable.

I did hear about the story of the man leaving his girlfriend's 2 year old in the car to go shopping, how sad. He's being charged with child endangerment now.


----------



## Sweetz33

In fl someone left 2 kids under the age of 2 in the car at Kmart bc they wanted a TV....*shakes head*


----------



## Kelly9

Hopefully those kids get taken away from them


----------



## aknqtpie

That is sad, no one needs a tv that bad. 

I live in a smaller town, and it wasn't super busy when we went out shopping, but people are just so determined to get their shopping done, that they don't pay attention to anyone else. My friend and I were shopping and I was right behind her and some old lady cut me off with her cart because she wasn't paying attention. Someone also stole the coupons off the top of my friends cart. Civility is dead, especially around the holiday time when you would expect people to step it up on the being kind to others part. People are too wrapped around the material aspect of Christmas.


----------



## 3xBlessed

My DH and I hit Walmart too for some early Black Friday shopping on Thursday night (which is sad b/c those workers aren't enjoying their holiday). We got a new laptop (since ours broke last week) and a guarantee card for the iPad 2 (should be in before Christmas) for the boys (they constantly steal my phone to play with their apps, lol). All in all a great experience, we got what we went for and without much hassle...crazy crowds but for the most part people were pleasant and courteous. And we got our shopping done before going to bed so we didn't have to wake up early :)

Trying to occupy myself as I am 9 DPO and analyzing every symptom or nonsymptom!!! This is my last cycle before my would have been due date of December 4th...


----------



## MissMummyMoo

We don't have anything like black Friday over here I don't think :( So jelous of you guys! I'm sticking it out till the Christmas sales!

Fingers crossed this is the month for you Blessed when will you be testing?

Had my gender scan today and we're having another beautiful boy :cloud9: x


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats mummymoo. A little blue blessing :D


----------



## B&LsMom

Fingers crossed and lots of :dust: 3xBlessed when do you plan on testing??

Congrats on team blue MissMummyMoo!! :blue:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats on team blue MissMummyMoo!!! I am usually an insane POAS girl, starting on 8DPO...this month I just don't have the heart to see the BFN...trying to hold out until at least Tuesday which will be 10 DPO...lol...still early...I'm having a mild backache and slight cramps...but no spotting...since my D&C I've had spotting from 6 or 7 DPO...still trying to sway the symptoms to BFP!


----------



## carebear1981

FX 3xblessed!!

Congrats on team blue missmummymoo!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for team blue!!!! Congrats!

Blessed you can make it to tuesday I know you can. Great deals and easy shopping to :)

I have a sick little boy so got zero sleep last night, he's down for the night now but he's been stirring so I think it's going to be another rough night which sucks cause I work tomorrow. Going to try to pick up a maternity support belt tomorrow to anything to help with my aches and pains.


----------



## samj732

3xblessed, I don't feel bad for those Walmart workers at all. I had to work Thanksgiving too, and nobody feels bad for me :( I'd rather deal with the crazy customers at Walmart then clean old people's butts like I do :rofl: 

Congrats on team blue missmummy!!

AFM, nothing going on. I don't think this baby is planning on coming out anytime soon. I haven't even had any random contractions lately or anything. Still just TONS of pressure when I'm up doing things.


----------



## girlinyork

Sam, when are you on maternity leave?


----------



## armymama2012

I'm back from Thanksgiving in FL! Loved seeing family, took a TON of pictures, but I must say I never want to travel south for Thanksgiving again because multiple times we got stuck for 30-60 minutes in traffic because of accidents (mostly just one person accidents). It was very frustrating with a fusy toddler in a car sitting still.


----------



## samj732

girlinyork said:


> Sam, when are you on maternity leave?

When I go into labor. :rofl: Seriously, my dd is 12-12 and my last day of work is 12-14. I only get 6 weeks off so hopefully she doesn't make me wait any longer then that. If I have to be induced it won't be until 12-26 (unless I can convince my doctor to do it sooner) and I'd only have 4 weeks at home with her. :nope: Wish I could take off work now, it's a bit physically demanding on a largely pregnant woman to be running around lifting on old people all day.


----------



## girlinyork

Only six weeks? That's so little. How come you don't get longer? X


----------



## samj732

Well I haven't been at my job for a year so I don't qualify for FMLA (Family Medical Leave Act) which would give me up to 12. So instead I get a "long term sick leave" which is only good for 6 weeks. Normally the bosses at my job only let us take 6-8 weeks off anyways.


----------



## Kelly9

They don't "do" mat leave really in the states unless it's provided by the employer. Sam I hope she comes sooner so you can have more time with her.


----------



## aknqtpie

I will take whatever I have leave for.. so probably 2 months.. maybe 3 if I can do some working from home.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm a stay-at-home mom currently but I'll be taking college classes online as of January to complete my bachelor's. When this baby comes I'll probably take 5 weeks off of college courses in order to reenergize and get into a schedule I can manage. Unfortunately, if my DH gets injured or killed (eek!) in action during this upcoming deployment I will have to get a part-time job until my degree is finished and then find full-time work.


----------



## B&LsMom

Hopefully I will be updating tomorrow with a baby pic--I go in this evening to start my induction---eekkkk!! Sam I feel for ya with the short leave. I'm only taking 8 weeks and today was my first day and I was almost in tears since I don't have a baby here yet--it goes by so fast when the deadline is sooo short.


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck blakesmom!!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Can't wait to see some pictures! Good luck Blakesmom!!


----------



## girlinyork

yay good luck blakesmum

I feel very lucky to live in the UK sometimes.


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks Ladies!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Me to but in Canada!


----------



## kategirl

I hope it goes well, Blakesmom!

Sam, I hope you little girl comes soon!

I'm taking 12 weeks (through FMLA), but my company doesn't pay for anything. I've been paying for short term disability since I started, so I can take sick leave for the first week, then short term disability for 5 weeks (or 7 if I end up needing a c-section) at 60% of my normal salary, then the next 6 weeks are completely unpaid. I'm glad that I get to take off the full 12 weeks, but we'll definitely be dipping into our savings a bit. At 10 weeks or so DH will be stopping working so he cane get into the swing of baby care before I go back to work (since DH is going to be staying home with the baby).


----------



## carebear1981

Good luck blakesmom! Can't wait for an update!


----------



## Sweetz33

GL Blakes!


----------



## Kelly9

Kate thats nice that DH can stay home after.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ooooh, so exciting, blakesmom! Can't wait to hear how it goes.


I too am very thankful to live in Canada where I get a full year of mat leave if I so choose. I might go back earlier with this next baby, though, mostly because I want to show my boss that I am serious about the job.


----------



## samj732

I'm super stoked for you blakesmom, I hope it all goes smoothly :)

Yeah, mat leave in the states is kind of a joke. I don't get anything "paid" but I'm forced to use all my sick time AND paid time off while I'm gone, so I'll be starting the year with a newborn and no sick pay. It's definitely not an ideal situation.

AFM, I feel like all I do these days is complain. I'm so miserable :( The last few weeks of pregnancy is definitely not fun for my body! I'm just no good at it I think :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, sam! I had a relatively easy pregnancy, but it was so hard for me to not complain during those last few weeks! Your body is just getting ready for the labour and delivery, so it's a good thing. But it hurts like heck, I know. You are almost there! You can do it!


----------



## Sweetz33

Is it normal to have a large size change between 23 and 25 weeks? Also is it normal for the belly to drop some? I asked bc not sure if this is something to mention to doctor. I have been having horrible back, pelvis, hip pain that at times makes it insanely difficult to walk. Baby still moving good and no discharge so docs said not to worry. Appointment is Wednesday morning.


----------



## Camlet

:hi: everyone! Sorry its been a while since I last posted! Life with 3 kids is a bit crazy lol so I don't normally get much time but have still been silently stalking! Just wanted to say good luck blakesmom I hope it all goes well & look forward to seeing pics! :) xx


----------



## armymama2012

Good luck and cant wait for pics Blakesmom!

Well I'm a bit shaken. Had a very weird dream that was very vivid except for it was in the 1800s. In the dream I discovered that a drunk man had beaten my daughter nearly to death with his cane and there was no doctor nearby. Then only 10 minutes ago I had to do the Heimlick on my daughter, followed by sticking my finger down her throat to make her throw up the piece of popcorn that was stuck in her throat.

I called and told DH about it and he told me straight forward that if she died he probably wouldnt live.


----------



## girlinyork

woah what an awful dream! I hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Starry Night

armymama2012 said:


> Good luck and cant wait for pics Blakesmom!
> 
> Well I'm a bit shaken. Had a very weird dream that was very vivid except for it was in the 1800s. In the dream I discovered that a drunk man had beaten my daughter nearly to death with his cane and there was no doctor nearby. Then only 10 minutes ago I had to do the Heimlick on my daughter, followed by sticking my finger down her throat to make her throw up the piece of popcorn that was stuck in her throat.
> 
> I called and told DH about it and he told me straight forward that if she died he probably wouldnt live.

:hugs::hugs:

How awful. First that horrible dream and then that close call with your daughter. I've read your story elsewhere and I'm so glad that your daughter is OK. Your DH's comment makes me :cry:.


----------



## samj732

Sweetz, are you sure you've dropped or is your belly just popping? I started to pop around 25 weeks too. Do tell the doc about the pain though, do you think it could be SPD?

Camlet, glad things are going so well for you! :)

Uff armymama :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

UFF? Huh?


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz with my son there was a noticeable difference between 23-25 weeks like wowzers I popped. I'd say get that maternity support belt and I bet it'll help wonders with your pain.


----------



## samj732

armymama2012 said:


> UFF? Huh?

:rofl: sorry, I think it's a Minnesota/Norwegian thing. Uff-da, or just uff in my vocabulary. I say it when something is bad/sad/depressing.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Good luck Blakesmom!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

LOL I'm Norwegian (well 25% Norwegian) and now I get it. Thought it was an acronym lol.


----------



## carebear1981

oh armymama, that's scary. I'm glad she is ok!


----------



## armymama2012

Well I am having serious period like cramping that goes into my lower back. I know the chances are extremely low to miscarry at 13 weeks and 4 days but honestly I'm nervous.


----------



## lomelly

good luck blakesmom!! can't wait to see some pics!!

seriously, the US needs to reform its views on women taking maternity leave. how do you not get unemployment especially for that?? I hope that's something that's addressed in the near future, I really feel for you guys.

armymama, I also had back pains, but almost whole pregnancy. it stemmed from my job (which was pretty physical).. maybe you bent the wrong way or did something too strenuous? hope you're feeling better.

carebear, how about that snow!!! hahaha. I complained last year we had none for Christmas and now it looks like the white stuff is sticking around. I hope it snows for Christmas!!

anyone started their Christmas shopping yet??


----------



## aknqtpie

I doubt the US will ever reform to that point.. or if they will do, it will be by the time I am out of my fertile period. Most employers offer Short term disability as well as long term disability so you can receive some benefits while on leave up to 12 weeks I think? Mine offers Short term, but they also told me, the last time I was pregnant that they would allow me to work from home and bring baby in here from time to time, so I can take more time off. So I will take full advantage. I would like to take 3 months off (working from home/bring baby into work including) .. I don't plan on leaving my job, so I wouldn't qualify for unemployment anyways.


----------



## B&LsMom

Will update more later from my laptop but Lukas is here and in my arms right now. Best feeling in the world to have my rainbow here--love to you all


----------



## Kelly9

Yay blakesmom!!!!!!! <3

Start christmas shopping? I'm done! Been done for ages lol.


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, blakesmom!


----------



## girlinyork

Yay Blakesmom! So special x


----------



## armymama2012

Yay get some rest Blakesmom and keep us posted!


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats Blakesmom!!!


AFM... HCG is down to 9 .. bleeding has stopped.. Let the TTCing begin!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Blakesmom!!!

Fingers crossed for you aknqtpie!

AFM, 12 dpo...tested today and got a BFN...booo...no spotting yet, some creamy discharge...bah!


----------



## carebear1981

yay blakesmom!! Congrats!!

army - hope it was nothing, how are you feeling now?

FX 3xblessed!! :dust:

Woohoo aknqtpie! Some :dust: for you as well! 

lomelly - That bit of snow was fun! And that's about all I need :haha: Although I do like skating on all the outdoor ice rinks they put up around the region. But I don't like that I've been working outside for 2 months (soooo cold) and also it's supposed to rain this weekend :( boooo! I prefer the snow to rain though, when I'm working outside! I got about half of my christmas shopping done. Still have my mom and OH to buy for. How about you??


----------



## Starry Night

:cry: I'm bleeding again and I still have some hcg in system so it's not AF.


----------



## Kelly9

^ when do you get your levels tested next?


----------



## Starry Night

I've been going twice a week and am to continue going twice a week but I haven't been getting results. My Doctor wanted to deal with everything at once and I don't have a follow-up ultrasound until December 10th. But I might just call for the results anyways. I'll just say that I'm bleeding again and need to know if it's AF or if it's more miscarriage stuff.


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, blamestorm! :happydance:


----------



## Harley Quinn

kategirl said:


> Congrats, blamestorm! :happydance:

:rofl: I am seriously dying of laughter over here. Best autocorrect ever.


And a huge congrats to you, blakesmom!


----------



## kategirl

Gah, my phone keeps doing that! :(


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I would call and find out the levels it might help put you at ease.


----------



## samj732

Yay congrats blakesmom!! :flower:


----------



## aknqtpie

I always call my dr office the next day for my HCG results. I would call them, it will give you an idea where u are at.


----------



## Camlet

Yay congratulations blakesmom! :) xx


----------



## armymama2012

I am feeling pretty good carebear. Having a lot of trouble adjusting to sleeping on my side though so we might have to buy a maternity sleep pillow this weekend seeing as I'm almost 14 weeks and have to be completely side sleeping by 16 weeks.


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats blakesmom x or should I say blakeandlukasmom lol x love his name an the you've spelt it xxx


----------



## carebear1981

I'm definitely not a side-sleeper... That would give me issues too. Yuck!


----------



## samj732

armymama2012 said:


> I am feeling pretty good carebear. Having a lot of trouble adjusting to sleeping on my side though so we might have to buy a maternity sleep pillow this weekend seeing as I'm almost 14 weeks and have to be completely side sleeping by 16 weeks.

Why is this? I still have mornings where I wake up on my back. I figure if my body didn't like it I'd wake up to roll over.


----------



## armymama2012

You are supposed to sleep on your side in order to not cut off blood or oxygen supply to the baby.


----------



## Starry Night

With DS I was only ever able to sleep on my right side even though that's the "evil" side in pregnancy. I don't know what it is, but sleeping on my left side made me extra nauseous and it just plain hurt like the dickens! And this was only First Tri! Once I got huge it hurt even more -- like his little limbs were puncturing every vital organ in the body. I knew that this was my last chance to get good sleeps so I just flipped onto my right side. I don't know if it hurt him or not so I'm not saying to ignore doctors' advice. I was just trying to survive.


----------



## lomelly

blakesmom, congrats on your precious little Lukas. Loving his name!

kate, I LOL'd at that really hard. bladestorm?? autocorrect!!

carebear, you have to work outside that much??? ick! I find when it rains it just gets damp and even colder, so I prefer snow as well. I kinda wish it would snow more! (after I get my snow tires on).. Christmas shopping is almost done, DH decided to buy himself a golf club on the black friday sales and declare that it was his Christmas gift from me... I wasn't too pleased, until I picked my own gift out :haha: know what you're getting everyone else?


----------



## kategirl

Blech, I'm suddenly starting to feel big and uncomfortable. I need to get working on finishing the nursery or I'm not sure it will get done!


----------



## samj732

armymama2012 said:


> You are supposed to sleep on your side in order to not cut off blood or oxygen supply to the baby.

Yes, but I've never been told that you absolutely 100% have to sleep on your side all the time. If you are in the wrong position your body will let you know I think.

Starry, I sleep on my right side now too. It's just more comfortable for me. I read somewhere an old wive's tale is left side=boy, right side=girl but that's obviously not true!!

Kate, I agree, try to get stuff done before you get TOO big and uncomfortable. I don't even do the dishes anymore, I just can't be bothered with any of it. 

AFM, another doc appt today. She didn't check me or anything but she said she couldn't feel the baby's head when she was feeling my tummy. I asked to be stripped but she said she would "think" about doing it next week. She's on call until Sunday so I was really hoping she would help me along a bit, because now it won't be my doctor delivering Iz :(


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah the whole must sleep on side thing is a little over done. The biggest issue is to avoid being completely on your back for prolonged periods. I sleep best on my stomach and still am sleeping mostly on my stomach at nearly 24 weeks and it's not uncomfortable but other then that I'm mostly on my right side. I do try to avoid my back for long periods so I'll tuck my mat pillow under just a little bit, enough to lift me so I'm slightly on an angle. I did this with my son to and he was perfect. Your body will let you know if it's uncomfortable most of the time.


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah...sleeping on my back started to hurt in the second trimester. And by 24 weeks I was huuuuuge and I'm not just saying that. Others felt the need to tell me too. ;) I'd show a photo but I'm shy. LOL


----------



## Harley Quinn

I tried not to sleep on my back if only so I didn't snore as badly. My poor husband. He's already informed me that he plans to sleep on the couch once I reach the snoring stage this time around. :blush:


----------



## samj732

^^ :rofl:

Had a tough day at work, and was hoping it would put me into labor but NOPE! Not even one freaking contraction!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Seriously, I give up hoping to go into labor. I'm just going to think that I'm going to go over and need to be induced. And yes, I'm throwing a temper tantrum right now :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

I always had it in the back of my mind that my *actual* due date was 2 weeks after the "real" one. That way I wouldn't be too upset if I went over (and I did!). But it does suck just sitting around waiting for what feels like a looooooong time. I feel for yah!


----------



## samj732

Yep, time is going soooo slow because the only thing I really have to look forward to now is labor (and maybe my last day of work -- but that's still two weeks away). Before it was scans, my shower, etc. Nothing fun anymore, and the nursery is all set up so I have nothing to obsess over anymore either :wacko:


----------



## aknqtpie

Hopefully the next few weeks go by fast for you.. waiting is no fun!!!


----------



## stephanie1990

blakesmom said:


> Will update more later from my laptop but Lukas is here and in my arms right now. Best feeling in the world to have my rainbow here--love to you all

Congratulations!!!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww congrats Blakesmom :cloud9: x


----------



## Starry Night

Got a bad BFP this morning. Why won't this end???!! I love my little Sweet Pea but I want her to rest in peace. And I want my rainbow to come. I'm also bleeding a lot. It's just as heavy as a period now (and mine are quite heavy)


----------



## girlinyork

Starry, when are you seeing a doctor again? It really sounds like you've retained something and need investigating x


----------



## armymama2012

Starry, did they do a pelvic check to make sure you passed everything and then an ultrasound to make sure your uterine walls arent too thick?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree with the other ladies starry I'd go back to the doctors :hugs: x


----------



## armymama2012

I've announced my pregnancy on FB! I have a link to the picture I posted to announce if anyone wants to see (I understand if some people dont).


----------



## girlinyork

armymama2012 said:


> I've announced my pregnancy on FB! I have a link to the picture I posted to announce if anyone wants to see (I understand if some people dont).

I can't see that picture x


----------



## armymama2012

I didnt post the link yet.I was just putting it out there if anyone wanted to see. Or I can just post the picture which might work better.


----------



## carebear1981

I'd love to see! Post it :)


----------



## girlinyork

Oh right, haha! I'd love to see :)


----------



## armymama2012

Here is me and my announcement poster:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7996.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## girlinyork

Ah! That's so lovely. What a cute way to announce you're expecting :D


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Lovely way to announce armymama x


----------



## carebear1981

Awww yay! Such a cute announcement!!


----------



## carebear1981

lomelly said:


> blakesmom, congrats on your precious little Lukas. Loving his name!
> 
> kate, I LOL'd at that really hard. bladestorm?? autocorrect!!
> 
> carebear, you have to work outside that much??? ick! I find when it rains it just gets damp and even colder, so I prefer snow as well. I kinda wish it would snow more! (after I get my snow tires on).. Christmas shopping is almost done, DH decided to buy himself a golf club on the black friday sales and declare that it was his Christmas gift from me... I wasn't too pleased, until I picked my own gift out :haha: know what you're getting everyone else?

Its not normal for me to be outside everyday but I'm overseeing a largescale remediation so I'll be outside everyday for the next few months :dohh: 
I can't believe how slippery the roads got yesterday! Hope you got around okay or just stayed warm and cozy at home :xmas8: its too bad its all going to melt tomorrow. 
I'm probably just getting my OH clothes. He never buys himself clothes and boy does he ever need it! I'm still not sure what to get my mom but my dad and brother are done :)
I don't know what OH is going to get me but I think he should agree to TTC. THAT would be the best present ever:thumbup:


----------



## girlinyork

I just heard the heartbeat :cloud9: beany is still hanging on in there :wohoo:


----------



## samj732

Aww armymama, I love your announcement :)

carebear, tell him that's what you want! He needs to get on board with you already.

girlin :happydance:

AFM, I spent some time with my cousin today and found out she's planning on leaving her husband. Normally this wouldn't be a big deal but I JUST asked them to be godparents two weeks ago :wacko: Guess I'll just have to ask my other cousin also. 

Oh, and another day of absolutely nothing happening :coffee: But I can officially say "I'm having a baby this month!" which excites and completely freaks me out at the same time.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Such a cute announcement Armymama!!!

Girlin, congrats on hearing the heartbeat again...great reassurance!

Starry, I got those bad BFP's for what seemed like forever after my d&c, I hope you get some answers!

Sam, my first was 13 days late...lol...don't mean to scare you but I literally laughed out loud when you posted that you could officially said you were having a baby this month...my first was due January 18th so I was set on a January baby...it never occurred to me that he could possibly be born in February...I was induced on January 31st and was told to prepare for a February 1st baby...he was born at 4:27 pm on on the 31st, got my January baby in just barely! I wish I could tell you something to do to speed things up...I was pretty happy being on maternity leave...I was using my sick days for my time off before he was born and six weeks after he was born (no matter when that was) and then I took 60 working days off after that unpaid (I'm a teacher) so I only went back for two weeks before summer vacation started so the clock wasn't really ticking for me to go back to work...I understand you don't have that luxury and want to spend as much time as possible with her before you go back...good luck!!! With my second my OB was "pretty rough" during an internal and I went into labor naturally 3 days later...is that the same as stripping membranes?!!


----------



## samj732

I can say it's offically this month ONLY because my doc won't let me go more then two weeks after my due date... so if worse comes to worse I will be induced Dec 26th. (dear god don't make me wait that long!) I'm pretty sure I could convince her to do it on the 19/20th though. I don't think I could stand being on mat leave without a baby, I would be bored out of my mind! Although work is super sucky for me right now and I want to die every night when I come home :haha: I'm honestly not sure what exactly "stripping" is, but I'm pretty sure they tell you if they are doing it? I'm going to ask (again!) my doctor to do it for me next week at my appt.


----------



## Kelly9

Blessed that likely was her stripping your membranes :) 

Sam I hope she comes soon for you!

Girlin, yay!


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks ladies.


----------



## carebear1981

That's great girlin!! 

Sam- guess my november guess was way off. Glad she'll be here soon tho!


----------



## kategirl

Girlin, I'm so glad to hear that! :happydance:

Armymama, very cute!

Sam, I hope she comes sooner rather than later, unless she wants to wait for my birthday (Dec 28th), lol. I was due Dec 15, they ended up inducing my mom on the 28th because it was the last day before the weekend and then New Year's Eve on Monday, lol. I'm due Jan 30th - I'm really hoping she'll be early so that she doesn't have a birthday too close to her cousin (Feb 11th) since my in laws are already worried about how they'll get to two different states with birthdays so close. My niece was due Jan 31st, so we'll see if I go late like my SIL. Don't know if our little girl will be a Jan or Feb baby!

AFM, I'm actually feeling really good except for a bit tired and lazy. I'm working on getting the nursery furniture painted, yay!


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks for all the kind words.

I am getting a follow up ultrasound but it's not for another week yet. I don't know if it has to do with living in a small town but the waits for doctor's appointments are forever. For instance, I have my ultrasound on the 10th and that was booked 2 weeks ago! And when I tried to book an appointment to go over the results the receptionist said the results probably wouldn't be back before the clinic closes for the Christmas break. They have to send the results away to another city so that's why everything takes so long. I told them to book the appointment anyways as I am currently getting blood work done and I would at least like to go over that.

But yeah...I think I have stuff left over too. It happened with my first loss but my pelvic ultrasound missed it and the fact my levels went to zero within 2 weeks the doctor thought it was all clear. But I kept getting funny bleeds until after 3 months I passed this stone-like thing and bled heavily for a few hours and then a few weeks later I was pregnant with DS.


----------



## Kelly9

I'd have to guess maybe some retained bits as well. I had an 18 week loss and only bled enough to use a pad for about 2 weeks or so then it was spotting and a liner for another 1.5 weeks then nothing for a week then my period at 5 weeks.


----------



## samj732

It's been awfully quiet in here lately :( How is everyone?

Still no news from me :coffee:


----------



## B&LsMom

Harley Quinn said:


> I tried not to sleep on my back if only so I didn't snore as badly. My poor husband. He's already informed me that he plans to sleep on the couch once I reach the snoring stage this time around. :blush:

I hated that my DH would wake me up to tell me I was snoring---grrrr lol I wanted him to be the one to head to the couch so he wasn't disturbing my sleep!!


----------



## B&LsMom

samj732 said:


> ^^ :rofl:
> 
> Had a tough day at work, and was hoping it would put me into labor but NOPE! Not even one freaking contraction!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, I give up hoping to go into labor. I'm just going to think that I'm going to go over and need to be induced. And yes, I'm throwing a temper tantrum right now :haha:

I totally had a fit around 38 weeks too its so hard having a due date that you don't want to go past and your Drs want you to go to the very end!! I had Lukas just one day early I was so scared to go over due I would have lost it I think !


----------



## armymama2012

Well, no more MS since i hit 13 weeks but now I have round ligament pains whenever I am on my feet for more than 5 minutes plus last night I got hit by the worst cold ever and could barely sleep. Not to mention my daughter has been running a fever off and on for 3 days. Ugh...


----------



## kategirl

I hope you feel better soon, armymama!

I'm starting to feel more uncomfortable, but in general I still don't really have many symptoms at all. I've been getting some pains that almost feel like really low grade period cramps on and off for a couple days - I don't think they're BH since they last for an hour or more at a time, but part of my brain keeps thinking "oh no, I'm getting my period... Oh wait, no, I'm pregnant", lol. I've also been a bit extra grumpy, which my husband doesn't appreciate.

I really really hope I don't go over since I don't want my daughter's birthday to get in the way of my niece's birthday any more than it has to. Hoping I can at least go by my due date!


----------



## armymama2012

Kategirl- Do you know if your baby is in birthing position? I was thinking the pain you describe could be the baby dropping lower to prepare to engage in 4-5 weeks.


----------



## kategirl

Not sure if she is or not, though I know she could be moving head down right around now. I feel like she's changed from kicking my right side to kicking my upper abdomen lately, so I feel like she's shifted a bit in some direction. I have my next appointment on Friday and was thinking I'd ask the APN if she could tell if she had moved head down yet.


----------



## Harley Quinn

I'm trying to remember if my DH ever woke me up when I was snoring. He probably did when I first started snoring, but then he would just head to the couch instead. After a while, we started trading on and off and I would sleep on the couch sometimes so he could have the bed. But our couch then was sooooo uncomfortable. Now we have a big, comfy one with memory foam! I might not mind sleeping there if it comes down to it! But we have already discussed getting a new mattress before I reach third tri, so that's nice. :)

I'm doing well. Still don't feel all that pregnant. Less than two weeks until my first scan! Really excited about that!


----------



## samj732

Yep blakesmom, I threw that tantrum and I felt a lot better after honestly :haha: Now I'm in the "dear god don't ever let this baby come out because I have no idea what to do with her" stage :rofl: 

armymama :hugs: I had horrid round ligament pains too. It was almost impossible for me to do anything and I got sent home from work in tears a few times. I hope it lets up SOON for you.

kate, sounds like baby is possibly moving head down. I was around 32 weeks when I started getting pains like that too.

GL at your scan harley!

AFM, my bestie drug me out Christmas shopping with her today and I thought I was going to die. But I did score a super cute pair of boots half off :) I just don't know how I'm going to make it thru the next week and half of work! My last day is the 14th.


----------



## Mrskg

Sam you are amazing I fimish work in 2 weeks def couldn't cope till full term! 

Great way to announce army :thumbup:

Your not supposed to sleep on your back because baby can press on a nerve that can make you faint but you would feel sick and dizzy before this happened if you do lie on you back just make sure your head is higher than your heart x

Insomnia killing me only managing 4 hours max :wacko: glad I can doze through the day if I need to x


----------



## kategirl

Sam, I hope the last bit of work isn't too hard. I sympathize, I'm going to be working until I go into labor (though I just sit at a desk all day so it's definitely not as physical as your's, of course).


----------



## Kelly9

I have insomnia but not cause I can't sleep, it's because my son won't let me sleep! Arg. 

Sam hope she comes soon. I only went 3 days overdue with my son and I'm ok going overdue here, just want to enjoy it though I may complain about it in the future. I actually wouldn't mind having baby 6 days late so I can have an april 1st babe!


----------



## samj732

It's not really so much the "going over" part I'm worried about, it's the whole "this is my last day of work and I don't have any choice but to come back in exactly 6 weeks" thing that's more upsetting. I explained to my doctor today that she really can't make me wait two weeks to be induced because then I'd only have 4 weeks at home with baby, and she agreed. I have another appt on Monday, so she's going to check me and if my cervix is favorable we'll set up an induction date sometime during the week before Christmas.


----------



## armymama2012

So I'm not even 15 weeks yet and I'm having almost painful elvic pressure tonight that goes all the way through to my butt bone. Anyone had this? I wonder if the baby is laying on a muscle or something.


----------



## lomelly

carebear, I have a cop friend and he said that day where it was that slippery snow resulted in soooo many accidents! in the roundabout in kitchener he said he dealt with 3 accidents in an hour! silly people can't even learn to drive in snow... you'd think they'd know by now..
why is it men never buy themselves clothes??? :haha: mine is the exact same way, he won't even buy underwear :haha:
hope we keep getting nicer weather, and no rain! working outside in the rain would suck :(

sam, glad to hear your dr is going to set up an induction earlier if need be

armymama, cute announcement pic!!

girlin, it's great that you heard the heartbeat again!! do you have another scan coming?? or do you have a home doppler??

kate, sounds like baby's head is going down... it's such a weird feeling..

blakesmom, can't wait to see some pics of your little one!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Sam I hope she comes and that you don't waste any of your time off with baby.


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly9 said:


> I have insomnia but not cause I can't sleep, it's because my son won't let me sleep! Arg.
> 
> Sam hope she comes soon. I only went 3 days overdue with my son and I'm ok going overdue here, just want to enjoy it though I may complain about it in the future. I actually wouldn't mind having baby 6 days late so I can have an april 1st babe!

April first was my angel baby's due date : (


----------



## B&LsMom

Still learning how to post from my phone and can only seem to upload 1 pic at a time but here is my little Lukas...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lomelly

omg.. sooo PRECIOUS!


----------



## armymama2012

Awww...Blakesmom! I love peaceful sleeping pics!


----------



## samj732

Aww blakesmom :flower: How precious.


----------



## aknqtpie

Blakesmom - He is precious!!!

AFM - I finally got some good answers from my doctors office.. they are putting me on my progesterone to jump start my system.. hopefully I can start trying in Jan! :)


----------



## 3xBlessed

He's adorable Blakesmom!!! 

Glad you are getting somewhere Aknqtpie!!!


----------



## samj732

:thumbup: aknqtpie!!

We finally got snow here! It's actually supposed to be a blizzard tomorrow night, so by the time the weekend is over we'll have a good 8-10 inches of snow. It's pretty, but I hate driving it in.


----------



## aknqtpie

Sam - I am jealous.. we got a little bit of snow in October and haven't seen any since... We are supposed to get some this weekend as well..


----------



## samj732

Haha, I'd send it your way if I could! The two inches we got today is plenty for me :) I live out in the rural area and they probably won't even plow until Sunday night :wacko:


----------



## aknqtpie

Yuck.. I live about an hour outside of Anchorage (in Wasilla, home town of Sarah Palin) .. we actually get better plowing service than we did in Anchorage. We also have a couple troopers in our neighborhood so that helps.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Awwww! What an adorable little guy you have there, Blakesmom! Love it!


----------



## armymama2012

Announcing: I felt my baby move last night!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hooray! Such a great milestone. :)


----------



## RedWylder

OMG Armymom!! That's so amazing. I dream of the day when I can feel the same thing.


----------



## carebear1981

lomelly - hahaha, so true. Every winter it seems everyones forgotten how to drive in the snow. I got OH underwear for his stocking :haha: Him too, he'll never buy that himself :dohh: and just keep wearing holey ones!

blakesmom - He's so beautiful! Congrats!!

Aww armymama - must be such a great feeling :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

So precious! I miss when my boy was a newborn. Sorry about the april 1st comment :flower: I didn't know :hugs: April 1 2013 will be DH and my 10 year anniversary. 

Army thats great!

ank: yay for progesterone.


----------



## armymama2012

Has anyone heard of the PUPPS rash? Apparently its a very itchy rash that women get a lot during pregnancy in spots where they get stretch marks. Well I have it! It is all over my legs and yes it itches like crazy! It started on my hips which is where most of my stretch marks from my first pregnancy are. Argh...and supposedly it doesnt go away until after delivery but that is 25-27 weeks away!


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly9 said:


> So precious! I miss when my boy was a newborn. Sorry about the april 1st comment :flower: I didn't know :hugs: April 1 2013 will be DH and my 10 year anniversary.
> 
> Army thats great!
> 
> ank: yay for progesterone.

Well that would be a special day to have Tulip on for you guys- I was born on my mom and dads 6th wedding anniversary!


----------



## B&LsMom

armymama2012 said:


> Has anyone heard of the PUPPS rash? Apparently its a very itchy rash that women get a lot during pregnancy in spots where they get stretch marks. Well I have it! It is all over my legs and yes it itches like crazy! It started on my hips which is where most of my stretch marks from my first pregnancy are. Argh...and supposedly it doesnt go away until after delivery but that is 25-27 weeks away!

No fun is there any kind of cream or ointment that is safe to use to relieve the itching???


----------



## kategirl

B&LsMom (love the new name!), he's beautiful!

aknqtpie, FX that things go well and you can start trying in January!

armymama, that's so exciting about feeling movement! :happydance: I've heard of PUPPS but don't know anyone who's had it - It hope maybe it dies down a little for you, sounds like no fun at all!

AFM, I'm just kind of going along. Getting bigger, lol. Tomorrow is 33 weeks. I'm finally finding that my fingers are swelling too much at night to wear my rings, which is a big bummer. :( Otherwise I've been pretty good still, though I need to get moving more on the nursery.


----------



## girlinyork

My three year old niece patted my belly and asked if it was a bit big because the baby Jesus was in there or am I just full of wee. I laughed so hard


----------



## carebear1981

Lol girlin. Kids are soo funny!

Army- hope there is something u can put on it to relieve the rash!

Kate - have any plans in mind for your nursery?

Love the new name B+Lsmom :)

12-12-12 sam!! Hope that baby is comin!


----------



## samj732

:rofl: girlin, that totally made my (very early) morning.

Also loving the name change B&LsMom :)

Yep, 12-12-12 and no contractions :( I'm 2 cm dilated and 80% effaced, and I've been losing my plug yesterday/today (which is gross btw!). I guess I'm going overdue! I've been laying here awake for over an hour willing myself to go into labor and it's not working :haha:


----------



## girlinyork

Lol Sam. I've never heard of anyone willing their baby out. Hope things move on soon x


----------



## armymama2012

Well DH might be changing his mind about wanting to know the gender of the baby! I hope they can let me have an ultrasound at my next appointment. I will be almost 17 weeks along then and DH will be able to be with me. 

As for the rash, it is slowly spreading to the back of my legs. I did a ton of research and basically hydrocortisone ointment and calidryl lotions plus oatmeal baths are all 
I can do which is great to know now that we're out of hydrocortisone cream!


----------



## kategirl

Sam, I hope she comes out soon!

We've been struggling to come up with a name. At this rate, we're never going to decide!


----------



## B&LsMom

Sam I hope things pick up today and she makes her grand appearance!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Lol thought we had a new member when I saw b&lsmom x lukas is gorgeous :cloud9:

Army great news feeling baby :happydance: 

Sam happy 40 weeks hope you don't have too long to wait x


----------



## B&LsMom

Haha nope it's still me!! Can you believe less than 10 weeks for you???!!!


----------



## Mrskg

I know crazy time def flying actually starting to see light at the end of the tunnel x


----------



## Harley Quinn

Sam, you are so close! Sounds like she will be arriving very soon. So excited for you and wishing you a wonderful labour and delivery!


----------



## armymama2012

So I guess right around the 13th of any month isnt really the best time for me especially while pregnant because I took a slight fall onmy mom's stairs tonight but ended up bumping my head pretty hard (still hurts 30 minute later) on the corner ledge. Ugh...hope I can sleep well tonight.


----------



## Kelly9

Sam I bet she comes soon!

Hi everyone else, my house is all packed up for the move and everything is in disarray :wacko:


----------



## samj732

Thanks ladies, I'm still here waiting :coffee: And also still losing hunks of my plug, dear god how much can there be?!?!


----------



## B&LsMom

Thinking of you Sam!!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Hoping you're holding baby Izobel right now Sam!!!


----------



## kategirl

I keep checking to see if Sam's posted... I hope no posts is a good sign! :)


----------



## samj732

30.5 hours into labor. Like nothing I have ever experienced before. Baby should be here soon, I'm at an 8 right now and on pitocin.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Go, Sam, Go! You can do it!!!! :dance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed baby is here now Sam :flower: x


----------



## girlinyork

Go Sam! You can do this :D


----------



## Mrskg

Hope you have your rainbow in your arms as i type this Sam xxxx


----------



## samj732

She's here! 3:55 AM, 8.8 and 20 1/2 inches long. Full head of dark curly hair!! Oh what a ride it was. Idk how to upload pics from my phone so I will do so when I go home :)


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats x can't wait to see pics x what's her name xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww congrats Sam!! X


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hooray! Welcome, baby Izobel! :) Way to go, Sam! You did it!


----------



## Kelly9

Awww sam! I'm so happy for you and baby Izobel!


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, Sam! :happydance:

I spent all afternoon taking tags off baby clothes and blankets and washing them up and putting then away. It was fun!


----------



## B&LsMom

Congratulations Sam-- can wait to see pics!!


----------



## Camlet

Congratulations Sam! :) xx


----------



## lomelly

So happy your little one is here Sam :) it's great she didn't make you wait long! Can't wait for pics :)


----------



## girlinyork

Congratulations Sam and welcome baby Izobel :)


----------



## samj732

Thank you ladies :) its been quite the experience! She's nursing really well and has only lost 4% body weight which is really good. We will be able to go home in about 24 hours.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

xxxjessxxx said:


> hey ladies... sorry for such a late update!! On my sisters laptop again so can't update everything either.
> 
> nevertheless Enolah Grace finally arrived 11 days late weighing a very healthy 9lb6oz. Birth didn't go to plan. She nearly killed me as her head was on the side so they had to cut me and forcep her out... only thing is I ended up losing 4 pints of blood, had to have 2 blood transfusions, oxygen and drips ect. Recovering now though.. Will update with photos soon.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok, miss you ladies! xx

Congrats on your bundle of joy finally arriving but sounds like she gave you a run for your money. Hope all is well and :hugs:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Sam! Welcome baby Izobel!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats sam! Can't wait to see pics of her!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay Sam! Welcome baby Izobel! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## samj732

Ahh, it's good to be home :) Here is a pic of my little angel!
https://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/samj732/IMG_0028_zpsc9e1f49c.jpg


----------



## 3xBlessed

She is precious Sam!!! All the best!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww she is beautiful Sam :cloud9: x


----------



## girlinyork

Awwww Sam, what a gorgeous little thing <3


----------



## carebear1981

Beautiful sam! Congrats!!


----------



## B&LsMom

So much hair!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Awww....isnt she gorgeous? Recovering ok Sam?


----------



## lomelly

loving all the hair!! what a sweetie pie!!

how's everyone doing?? who's getting snow for Christmas??


----------



## Kelly9

So pretty!


----------



## B&LsMom

We had snow over the weekend but its all gone now Christmas day's weather forecast does show snow so we might have a white Christmas


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MissMummyMoo said:


> We don't have anything like black Friday over here I don't think :( So jelous of you guys! I'm sticking it out till the Christmas sales!
> 
> Fingers crossed this is the month for you Blessed when will you be testing?
> 
> Had my gender scan today and we're having another beautiful boy :cloud9: x

Yay for boys. Congrats MissMummyMoo!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

lomelly said:


> good luck blakesmom!! can't wait to see some pics!!
> 
> seriously, the US needs to reform its views on women taking maternity leave. how do you not get unemployment especially for that?? I hope that's something that's addressed in the near future, I really feel for you guys.
> 
> armymama, I also had back pains, but almost whole pregnancy. it stemmed from my job (which was pretty physical).. maybe you bent the wrong way or did something too strenuous? hope you're feeling better.
> 
> carebear, how about that snow!!! hahaha. I complained last year we had none for Christmas and now it looks like the white stuff is sticking around. I hope it snows for Christmas!!
> 
> anyone started their Christmas shopping yet??

i did my shopping cyber monday nov. 26. It was great. Got it all done online in my pj's!  Just finished wrapping everything this past weekend so I'm ready! Was REALLY hoping for a Christmas baby surprise but no such luck...not yet anyway...i was spotting sunday and monday and barely today but cramping a little. just waiting for her to show tomorrow. if not, then i'll be confused since i've had 4 days of BFN's...we shall see.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

B&LsMom said:


> Will update more later from my laptop but Lukas is here and in my arms right now. Best feeling in the world to have my rainbow here--love to you all

Yay, i love it. Congratulations on Lukas!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

aknqtpie said:


> Congrats Blakesmom!!!
> 
> 
> AFM... HCG is down to 9 .. bleeding has stopped.. Let the TTCing begin!

Woohoo!!! good luck and :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Here is me and my announcement poster:

Cute, i love it!!!


----------



## samj732

Thanks everyone :cloud9: I can't believe how much hair she has either, that's what the 24/7 heartburn got me hehe :)

I had to start pumping today because Iz wouldn't take a full feeding from the boob and so needed to be fed every 45 minutes. No sleep for either of us :( I've had breastfeeding shoved down my throat for the last nine months so now I feel like a bad mom. But my boobs feel better, and she's actually comfortable AND still getting breast milk, which are all good things I'm trying to focus on instead. Recovery is going pretty well. I can't wait for these stitches to disappear though, they are uncomfortable.

We have snow here too, and more in the forecast. After a brown Christmas last year it's a very white one now :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

B&LsMom said:


> Still learning how to post from my phone and can only seem to upload 1 pic at a time but here is my little Lukas...

SO BEAUTIFUL!!! :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Announcing: I felt my baby move last night!

Woohoo, yay, yay, yay!!!:happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

samj732 said:


> She's here! 3:55 AM, 8.8 and 20 1/2 inches long. Full head of dark curly hair!! Oh what a ride it was. Idk how to upload pics from my phone so I will do so when I go home :)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh...having terrible back pain, no Tylenol or heating pad in this house and a 30 minute nap didnt help either. Now my headache is coming back!


----------



## B&LsMom

samj732 said:


> Thanks everyone :cloud9: I can't believe how much hair she has either, that's what the 24/7 heartburn got me hehe :)
> 
> I had to start pumping today because Iz wouldn't take a full feeding from the boob and so needed to be fed every 45 minutes. No sleep for either of us :( I've had breastfeeding shoved down my throat for the last nine months so now I feel like a bad mom. But my boobs feel better, and she's actually comfortable AND still getting breast milk, which are all good things I'm trying to focus on instead. Recovery is going pretty well. I can't wait for these stitches to disappear though, they are uncomfortable.
> 
> We have snow here too, and more in the forecast. After a brown Christmas last year it's a very white one now :)

Don't feel bad about pumping! Once you arent engorged and uncomfortable maybe you can switch back if not like you said it's great that she is getting your milk it doesn't matter that its from a bottle!


----------



## whigfield

Oh gosh, can I join please? My EDD was July 1st 2013 and I REALLY want to be pregnant again before that. I just had a D&C Monday but will be trying again as soon as I stop bleeding!


----------



## girlinyork

So sorry for your loss Whigfied :hugs: hope you get your rainbow soon xx


----------



## lomelly

sam, lucky you to have a white christmas!! and don't worry about having to pump, I had it shoved down my throat too. they even gave me flack when I gave him formula for a few days till my milk came in (apparently that was the end of the world). I just pump full time now, nothing wrong with it, I'm happy about it and he's getting my milk so everyone is happy!

blakesmom(andLukas!), I am definitely jealous of the snow.. I kinda want some, but our forecast is showing a green christmas :( how's the little one doing?

AFM, I was baby sitting my nephew (husbands sister's son) who is 3 and a half.. boy did I get a taste of what my life will be like in a few years when we try for our second.. what a handful!! I'm supposed to watch him again this friday too!!!


----------



## kategirl

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, whigfield. :hugs: I hope you get your forever BFP very soon!

I'm not looking forward to the snow, we're supposed to get 12-17 inches in less than 24 hours, some of which will be during work tomorrow, followed by heavy winds creating blizzard conditions in the afternoon/evening when I'm supposed to be coming home. I think there's a good chance I'm going to get stuck in snow in the country either getting to work or getting home, trying to shovel myself out of a ditch while 8 and a half months pregnant.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

whigfield said:


> Oh gosh, can I join please? My EDD was July 1st 2013 and I REALLY want to be pregnant again before that. I just had a D&C Monday but will be trying again as soon as I stop bleeding!

Oh my gosh, i'm so so sorry whigfield...so sorry for you loss. :hugs: i hope you get preggers again RIGHT AWAY to take away this pain. Hang in there sweetie. We're all here for you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, whigfield. :hugs: I hope you get your forever BFP very soon!
> 
> I'm not looking forward to the snow, we're supposed to get 12-17 inches in less than 24 hours, some of which will be during work tomorrow, followed by heavy winds creating blizzard conditions in the afternoon/evening when I'm supposed to be coming home. I think there's a good chance I'm going to get stuck in snow in the country either getting to work or getting home, trying to shovel myself out of a ditch while 8 and a half months pregnant.

I'm super jealous of your snow forecast! we might get 1-3 inches here soon...whoopy! :-(


----------



## B&LsMom

lomelly said:


> sam, lucky you to have a white christmas!! and don't worry about having to pump, I had it shoved down my throat too. they even gave me flack when I gave him formula for a few days till my milk came in (apparently that was the end of the world). I just pump full time now, nothing wrong with it, I'm happy about it and he's getting my milk so everyone is happy!
> 
> blakesmom(andLukas!), I am definitely jealous of the snow.. I kinda want some, but our forecast is showing a green christmas :( how's the little one doing?
> 
> AFM, I was baby sitting my nephew (husbands sister's son) who is 3 and a half.. boy did I get a taste of what my life will be like in a few years when we try for our second.. what a handful!! I'm supposed to watch him again this friday too!!!

Lukas is doing Great- I don't know how I got so lucky to have two great kiddos. Don't panic about having two kids just yet. Blake can be a bit crazy around his cousins but is great with his brother. When its your own two I think it's lots easier!


----------



## B&LsMom

kategirl said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, whigfield. :hugs: I hope you get your forever BFP very soon!
> 
> I'm not looking forward to the snow, we're supposed to get 12-17 inches in less than 24 hours, some of which will be during work tomorrow, followed by heavy winds creating blizzard conditions in the afternoon/evening when I'm supposed to be coming home. I think there's a good chance I'm going to get stuck in snow in the country either getting to work or getting home, trying to shovel myself out of a ditch while 8 and a half months pregnant.

Yikes be careful out there!! We're suppose to get 3-5 inches which sounds much more manageable!!


----------



## samj732

:hugs: whigfield

Yep, you ladies are right. It doesn't matter if it's from a bottle, at least it's still breast milk. Iz had her two day check up today and the pediatrician was very pleased I didn't just "give up" and start formula feeding her (which he assured me would also be just fine!) and said "she's still getting the boob juice, it's ok!" Haha, he's FLAMING gay and I LOVE it!

lomelly, I can't believe you got so much slack for formula feeding for a few days. Were you supposed to starve your child or something? Sometimes it just takes a few days for the milk to come in.

kate, don't get stuck in the snow! It stinks enough without having to be pregnant in it.


----------



## kategirl

We got about 6 inches of snow last night, but the roads were at least partly ploughed so it wasn't too bad getting into work. But I did have to shovel just a tiny bit to get the huge chunks of snow out from the bottom of our driveway from when they ploughed (I know, I shouldn't shovel, hut my husband works night's and wasn't home yet). Now I'm just worried about getting back home since it's supposed to snow more during the day!


----------



## B&LsMom

I hate when you get plowed in!! Our roads were really bad last night we only got 3 inches but it was a layer of ice under the snow. Driving home from dinner out our car skid around a corner and we jumped a curb sideways DH hates my car in the snow to say the least!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> We got about 6 inches of snow last night, but the roads were at least partly ploughed so it wasn't too bad getting into work. But I did have to shovel just a tiny bit to get the huge chunks of snow out from the bottom of our driveway from when they ploughed (I know, I shouldn't shovel, hut my husband works night's and wasn't home yet). Now I'm just worried about getting back home since it's supposed to snow more during the day!

I'm jealous!!!


----------



## girlinyork

12 week scan tomorrow. I can hardly believe it! I'm so nervous


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I have everything crossed for you girlin x


----------



## armymama2012

We are supposed to get up to 7 inches tonight plus another 1-3 tomorrow morning. The bad news is that my toddler gets very very crabby when she is restricted to stay inside the house because we don't have snow gear for her.


----------



## Kelly9

I have many feet of snow outside my new house you're all more then welcome to it. 

We're all moved into our house in the Northwest Territories just waiting on the rest of our stuff to be delivered. 

Breast is best but it doesn't matter if it's bm from a bottle or boob! I have more respect for someone who pumps exclusively cause it's twice the work to pump then feed! I had to pump full time for a few months while i was in school after having my son. 

Girlin good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## kategirl

Girlin, hope everything looks good on the scan!

We got a hunch more snow - hubby won't be making it to work tonight since he can't get out of the neighborhood, and I'm glad I left work at noon or I might have end up spending the night at work! My hubby is worried I'll go into labor on a night like tonight - I hope I don't!


----------



## samj732

girlin good luck tomorrow! Can't wait to see pictures :)

Aww we aren't getting any snow from this storm :( Too far south of me. Kate, I was scared to death of going into labor during a snowstorm too but it didn't happen thankfully!


----------



## B&LsMom

I had Blake during the snowiest week on record for our city we didn't even get hospital pics cause it was so snowy the photographer couldn't make it in. If DH didn't have a big truck I don't think they would have let us take him.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm glad my baby isn't due til spring but since i'll be all alone my biggest fear now is that I'll go into labor or have my water break while driving.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hey, Sam, just now stopped in to see the picture of Izobel. She's gorgeous! Congrats!

I had my first u/s on Monday, and everything looks great. Baby was measuring one day behind the original due date, but I had an appointment at the maternity clinic today and the doctor said she's happy to stick with the original date of July 29th. We got to see the little flutter of baby's heartbeat! So amazing; what a comfort to see that, too. :)


----------



## lomelly

Good to hear, b&l's mom... He isn't really familiar with me as I don't see him a whole lot so getting him to listen can be difficult. I agree that if they're both mine it would be easier... Glad Lukas is doing well!

Kelly, why the move to nwt?? I'd love to move out west, like to Alberta or somewhere with the mines/oil sands. I hear there's a lot of job opportunities. I want some of your snow :( we only got a dusting

Sam, you'd think they wouldn't want me to starve him but I heard nothing but crap from the nurses in the hospital. They're like try this position, that one, let him suck for longer... On the second day I was in the hospital I demanded formula for him, and got flack for that too. I swear people emphasize breast feeding way too much.

Girlin, hope it went well!!

Kate, is it time yet? Lol


----------



## Kelly9

^ it's all about going with what the mom wants, I'm a nurse and a big breast feeding supporter and pusher but I'm just as happy to help as mom out who decides to use formula, both will get the job done and a healthy happy baby is all that matters. 

We moved up north from just outside Calgary actually for my husbands job, he's an RCMP officer, we both wanted to go north to see what it was about, make the extra cash and get back to Nova Scotia after, one of the only ways to get back east if you're from there is to do a crap (ie northern or isolated) posting, we just lucked out cause we have other motives for doing it. And please have some of my snow! I have more then enough up north!


----------



## girlinyork

Hey everyone - my baby is perfect :) pictures on the front page of my new journal. I have the world's most stubborn and hyperactive little baby I think :)


----------



## Kelly9

Awww yay!!! Congrats :)


----------



## kategirl

Yay, girlin! :happydance:


----------



## kategirl

lomelly said:


> Kate, is it time yet? Lol

Lol, I hope not! She's not quite cooked yet. :)


----------



## samj732

Yay girlin! I'm so happy for you :flower:


----------



## armymama2012

Yay girlin! Baby is so cute! When I went for my last scan at 10+5 my baby was sleeping sucking their thumb for the first 8-10 minutes and then woke up and wiggled for 3 minutes straight before falling back asleep. Looks like your scan had you jump 5 days just like mine had me jump 8 days! So happy you got to see your little rainbow. 

I have a feeling I wont be able to get a gender scan until the second week of January which means DH wont be here for it unfortunately. If that happens, I might ask the technician to write the gender on an index card and put it in an envelope so I can open it over Skype so he doesn't feel left out.


----------



## girlinyork

What a sweet moment to share with your DH :) I can't wait for my 20 week scan. Mine is the day before Valentines :D


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, he has voted against the envelope reveal so we will be staying team yellow if they cant get me an ultrasound before January 4th.


----------



## girlinyork

Awwww, what a pity but so long as you both get your special moment I suppose it's worth waiting for xxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats girlin, beautiful pic :D x


----------



## armymama2012

girlinyork said:


> Awwww, what a pity but so long as you both get your special moment I suppose it's worth waiting for xxxx

Yeah, it wont be quite as sweet for DH unfortunately since he wont be here for the birth.


----------



## girlinyork

:( what a pity. I suppose its the price you pay for loving somebody in the military :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Yep, exactly.


----------



## samj732

armymama2012 said:


> Ok, he has voted against the envelope reveal so we will be staying team yellow if they cant get me an ultrasound before January 4th.

Aww :( it would have killed me to stay team yellow so props to you if you do it! And it's too bad he has to miss the birth -- too bad you can't "schedule" it so he could try and take leave at that time. Military wives are amazing :thumbup:


----------



## armymama2012

He'll be deployed for only 9 months (happens that I'm due in the middle of that 9 months) and they put a new rule that those who deploy for less than a year cant have leave during their deployment. Also, military insurance wont cover a penny of an elective C-section. They will cover it 100% if it is deemed medically necessary by an OB.


----------



## carebear1981

Hi everyone and Merry Christmas!!

I have great news! Its no pregnancy announcement but my OH proposed last night :dance: Looks like I may get a wedding before a rainbow but I guess that's ok :). We haven't talked about a date or anything so we'll see!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

My hubby got me this for Christmas! The open heart necklace represents fertility and good luck for conceiving! My favorite gift ever! Also have never received anything from Tiffany before so I'm super excited!!! Merry Christmas everyone and :dust: for 2013 babies!!!
 



Attached Files:







181885_4680700346861_58195763_n.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats Care :)

Beautiful babyisom. I love it x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats carebear :flower:

That's lovely ttcisom :cloud9:

Hope everyone's had a lovely day x


----------



## samj732

Congrats carebear! :happydance:

What a great gift ttc.

We had a good Christmas, can't believe Iz is 10 days old already. Here's a pic of her in her Christmas outfit :)
 



Attached Files:







65165_4223011337461_1004963447_n[1].jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3


----------



## armymama2012

Well it was a good Christmas until I woke up from a nap and our 20 month old has the runs, low fever, and no appetite. Hoping its just from teething but will definitely be pushing fluids the next 3 days to be sure.


----------



## Kelly9

Carebear YAY!!!!! Congrats hun :) 

ttc how funny, my husband got me the Elsa Peretti Tiffany and Co. ring that matches that necklace! I love it. 

I'm practically in a turkey coma, kid is passed out and think I may be soon to!


----------



## B&LsMom

ttcbabyisom said:


> My hubby got me this for Christmas! The open heart necklace represents fertility and good luck for conceiving! My favorite gift ever! Also have never received anything from Tiffany before so I'm super excited!!! Merry Christmas everyone and :dust: for 2013 babies!!!

What a nice DH you have!! Congrats on you engagement Carebear!! My DH bought a locket and had a little bitty picture done up to put in it but it broke when he tried to put the picture in. Luckily he bought the extended warranty so I have to see about returning it but I thought that was pretty sweet of him!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Carebear! TTC, that is a beautifully symbolic gift!


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, carebear! :happydance:

TTC, such a wonderful gift!


----------



## lomelly

congrats carebear!! here's to great things for you :flower:


----------



## armymama2012

Congrats carebear! TTC thats a wonderful gift! I probably wont get anymore jewelry from DH for another 3-4 years. I got a Proud Army Wife necklace with our wedding date engraved on the back for my birthday in 2011. He's not big on giving gifts so I dont expect much.


----------



## 3xBlessed

I just made an appointment with a fertility specialist yesterday...woke up and took 3 tests and all were BFP!!!!! So nervous but so happy!


----------



## kategirl

Yay, Blessed! :happydance: I hope this is a sticky little bean for you!


----------



## armymama2012

OMG Congrats 3xBlessed! I will definitely be praying for you and that little bean!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Awww congrats 3xblessed! That's amazing news, I have everything crossed that this will be a sticky beany for you :cloud9: what an amazing Christmas present! :D x


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats 3xblessed!! Are you going to have blood work done??


----------



## 3xBlessed

B&LsMom said:


> Congrats 3xblessed!! Are you going to have blood work done??

I actually made the appointment yesterday thinking I wasn't pregnant and then today is when 3 of the tests were positive. Guess I get to cancel that appointment! I doubt my regular OB/GYN will do anything other than routine bloodwork at 6 weeks.

Very nervous...my temps are completely wacky and my boobs aren't sore...which was always my telltale sign that I was pregnant...but three different brands were positive so I'll go with that for now...and of course retest in a few days :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

I never got sore or tender breasts this pregnancy. Don't read too much into stuff!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Trying not to...maybe it's a girl this time!:happydance:


----------



## samj732

Aww yay congrats 3xblessed!! :) my boobs weren't really that bad until about 6 weeks, every pregnancy is different tho!


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats blessed!!!!!!!! I hope all goes well for you and your little one!


----------



## kategirl

My boobs have not been sore for even a day while I've been pregnant this time, though they really were before I lost my first one. Hopefully it's not a sign of any issues that they aren't feeling sore!

AFM, I feel myself slowing down. I can't believe there's so much still to get done! I didn't do too much today but I think I did a bit too much, I'm worn out and feel like I'm short of breath. Hopefully we get everything done before she decides to come! I'm also getting more nervous about labor. But in general I feel very blessed for how easy this pregnancy has been - I generally feel good still, haven't had any real issues like swelling or back pain, and only the tiniest bit of heartburn (no worse than I usually had sometimes before pregnancy). Hopefully I keep being so lucky!


----------



## B&LsMom

In my opinion labor/delivery was easy peaty!! I highly recommend an epidural! Each time I've wanted to go as long as possible without it but it really is amazing how pain free it is.


----------



## girlinyork

Yay, congrats 3xblessed :D


----------



## 3xBlessed

I highly recommend the epidural too! With my first I had to be induced and it helped tremendously with the Pitocin...with my second I had a very quick labor and it definitely took the edge off (not total pain relief b/c he was coming so quickly). Before my epidural with my second I was almost on the ceiling, the pain was so bad!


----------



## samj732

I have to say I recommend the epidural too. I wanted to go natural but as soon as I got that epidural it was like magic, I was able to rest and relax and didn't want to kill everyone in the room anymore :blush:


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats 3xBlessed!! Praying for you for a sticky bean!!


----------



## Kelly9

I've done one with an epi but not till 8cm's dilated and the other natural and I'm going for a natural again... I'm crazy I think.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm going to try for natural again. I have low blood pressure and epidurals arent supposed to be good for women with low blood pressure because it could drop lower.


----------



## kategirl

It looks like my friend/coworker who was due the day before me is going to have her baby today. Is it weird that I'm a bit jealous? I know it sounds crazy since she's a month early, and I'm also excited for her, but I'm a little disappointed that her baby is coming now and mine isn't. How odd the way my brain works.


----------



## B&LsMom

Since the last month is the hardest I don't blame you for being jealous!! When your babe comes it will be the cute new little one so that is one positive about having your baby after hers!! Crazy they will be born in different years tho huh?!?


----------



## kategirl

Yup, her little boy is coming today for sure! Crazy, I'm guessing mine is still a month or more away!


----------



## armymama2012

Well looks like I wont get to see my baby or even have a check-up again til I'm almost 21 weeks. Called to see if they had recieved my records and the receptionist told me to call back in 10 days because it could take up to 15 days due to holidays! Looks like I'm going to miss 2 appointments by the time I finally see an OB again. I burst into tears when I got off the phone! I just want to see my baby!


----------



## kategirl

Aww, that's too bad! At least the baby will be nice and developed by then!

Have you been going for every two week appointments?


----------



## Kelly9

I have my 28 week u/s scheduled but it's not till 32 weeks lol! Oh the joys of living in an isolated place. I do get a free trip to yellowknife overnight though which will be nice. Will also be nice to see my girl, it'll have been 14 weeks by the time the apt comes!


----------



## kategirl

At least you'll get to see her again, that will be exciting! :)

We're still struggling to pick a name. My husband likes Kaylee, but I'm not a huge fan. My current favorites are Stephanie or Rebecca, both of which my husband likes but doesn't love one vs the other. He told me that I should pick. Ack, I don't know what we should name this little girl!


----------



## armymama2012

kategirl said:


> Aww, that's too bad! At least the baby will be nice and developed by then!
> 
> Have you been going for every two week appointments?

Is this for me? I haven't gotten to an appointment in 6 weeks already. I was supposed to have one at 16 weeks and then 20 weeks.


----------



## kategirl

armymama2012 said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> Aww, that's too bad! At least the baby will be nice and developed by then!
> 
> Have you been going for every two week appointments?
> 
> Is this for me? I haven't gotten to an appointment in 6 weeks already. I was supposed to have one at 16 weeks and then 20 weeks.Click to expand...

Oooooooh, I didn't realize you meant they missed your 16 week one too. Hopefully they get your records and can get you an appointment soon!


----------



## armymama2012

Now I am starting to think I have a bladder infection so might go to ER if pain is still there.


----------



## 3xBlessed

kategirl said:


> At least you'll get to see her again, that will be exciting! :)
> 
> We're still struggling to pick a name. My husband likes Kaylee, but I'm not a huge fan. My current favorites are Stephanie or Rebecca, both of which my husband likes but doesn't love one vs the other. He told me that I should pick. Ack, I don't know what we should name this little girl!

You'll know when you see her what her name should be!


----------



## armymama2012

Hey all,
No worries. Mommy and baby are perfectly fine. Turns out that like all our other babies this one has a larger than average head and is already head down which is causing all my pain. Supposed to see an OB next week to discuss in more detail.


----------



## kategirl

Yay, I'm glad everything's okay! (Though I'm sorry you're in pain!)


----------



## carebear1981

Glad u and baby are fine army :)

Kategirl> like 3xblessed said, when u see her you will know. A friend of mine had a baby last month and she and her hubby couldn't agree on a name. They finallly picked one after she was born :)


----------



## kategirl

Ugh, I do not think I can wait until after she's born! :( It's been keeping me up at night, seriously! I think we've decided on Rebecca (with Becca as her nickname).


----------



## kategirl

Who do we have still working on getting their rainbow BFP? Anyone testing soon? I want to hear about more babies! :dust:

AFM, I'm 36 weeks today! I can't believe it's getting close! I think our little girl might have moved around a bit - instead of feet up by my side/ribs I've had something bigger and rounder poking out to the right of the center of my stomach (not sure if it's her head or her butt) and I keep feeling (kind of painful!) movements that feel like they're right on my cervix. It feels very different than yesterday! I'm hoping at my Friday appointment that they can tell me if she seems like she's head down or not - I'll also start getting checked to see if things are progressing at all. I don't expect anything yet, but at least it will make my 5 minute appointments seem more meaningful! :)


----------



## lomelly

Hope she is engaged properly, kate!


----------



## girlinyork

kategirl said:


> Ugh, I do not think I can wait until after she's born! :( It's been keeping me up at night, seriously! I think we've decided on Rebecca (with Becca as her nickname).

That's my name (and nickname) and I've always been happy with it :) It's a good choice x


----------



## 3xBlessed

:cry: Had some spotting the other day and then tested yesterday with 2 different tests...BFN...full blown AF today...


----------



## Kelly9

^ I'm so sorry blessed :hugs:


----------



## kategirl

I'm sorry, blessed. :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Blessed I'm so sorry :( x


----------



## samj732

:hugs: blessed, I'm sorry.


----------



## armymama2012

Blessed, aww...Hun I am sorry.


----------



## stephanie1990

Hi everyone! 

Its been so long since iv been on this forum! 

I hope everyone is well, iv noticed some of you are nearly with your babys! 

Iv found out today that im pregnant with number 2! im due in septemer, im still in shock! 

if anyone was to have told me back in march 2011 when i lost my angel that i would have one beautiful daughter and another blessing on the way, i would of laughed! 

All that time i spent hoping has really paid off!!! xxx


----------



## kategirl

Wow, congrats Stephanie! :happydance:

I had my first weekly appointment today and I am 1 cm dilated, 70% effaced, and baby's at -2 station. My Dr was actually surprised at the -2 because when she felt from my abdomen she thought the baby would be at 0 since she felt so low. Little girl is definitely head down now, so I'm really happy to have confirmation that she is. :) I know the numbers don't mean I'll go into labor soon or anything, but I really love knowing my body is making some progress and doing what it's supposed to!


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats on #2 Stephanie!! Are you and your OH living together now I'm assuming?? Can you believe your daughter is already over 6months old?? Time sure does fly!!


----------



## stephanie1990

B&LsMom said:


> Congrats on #2 Stephanie!! Are you and your OH living together now I'm assuming?? Can you believe your daughter is already over 6months old?? Time sure does fly!!

Nope still not living together atm, we will have another money to move out by april which is a must as im living with my parents atm in a tiny 2 bedroom house, i want to scream for space lol 
I know ella is 6 months :wacko: 
Im still trying to come to terms with the thought of having a 15 month old a newborn! its going to be crazy lol xxx

kategirl --- Your going to have your little girl in your arms very soon!!! how exciting!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: soooo sorry blessed xxx


----------



## carebear1981

I'm so sorry blessed :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Well...had a huge temp drop this morning so please God let this be it! Let this be the infamous implantation dip right on cue. Please God let my temp spike again tomorrow and continue to rise. Thank you very much. Amen...


----------



## armymama2012

Praying this is it for you TTC!


----------



## B&LsMom

Let us know tomorrow TTC!!!


----------



## kategirl

Fx, TTC!


----------



## 3xBlessed

FX TTC!!! And toes :)


----------



## kategirl

Ugh, my thighs feel all achy and I have that weird heavy feeling in my abdomen... I would swear that AF is coming for me except that I'm almost full term pregnant! :wacko:


----------



## armymama2012

Just a few more weeks for you kategirl! I'm so excited! I watched A Baby Story today about triplets and wow, makes me want mine here now. 

I felt 4 kicks from the outside today while I was sitting down reading to our daughter! Yay!


----------



## kategirl

Armymama, so exciting! :happydance:

My friend (who was due the day before me but had her baby last Monday) has said that her little guy is finally off all oxygen and off the feeding tube and even was able to nurse! I'm so happy for them, and I saw a picture and he's a cutey. :) But it makes me a little more eager to see my little girl - part of me still doesn't really feel like she's real.


----------



## Kelly9

ttc I hope you get a huge temp spike tomorrow :)


----------



## armymama2012

TTC, dont fret even if your temp doesnt spike today or tomorrow, I had early implantation (4 or 5 dpo) and my temp went below coverline and stayed there for 3 days before it spiked skyhigh!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> Who do we have still working on getting their rainbow BFP? Anyone testing soon? I want to hear about more babies! :dust:
> 
> AFM, I'm 36 weeks today! I can't believe it's getting close! I think our little girl might have moved around a bit - instead of feet up by my side/ribs I've had something bigger and rounder poking out to the right of the center of my stomach (not sure if it's her head or her butt) and I keep feeling (kind of painful!) movements that feel like they're right on my cervix. It feels very different than yesterday! I'm hoping at my Friday appointment that they can tell me if she seems like she's head down or not - I'll also start getting checked to see if things are progressing at all. I don't expect anything yet, but at least it will make my 5 minute appointments seem more meaningful! :)

Me, DH and I are still trying!!! It will be a year next month. We are praying hard...at least we have appointments on the books so i feel like we're being proactive about this. This has to be our year! I want to be a Momma!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> :cry: Had some spotting the other day and then tested yesterday with 2 different tests...BFN...full blown AF today...

So sorry. Hang in there sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

I understand TTC. It took us a year and 1 week to get our rainbow baby. I'm glad you can be more proactive now.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

carebear1981 said:


> Hi everyone and Merry Christmas!!
> 
> I have great news! Its no pregnancy announcement but my OH proposed last night :dance: Looks like I may get a wedding before a rainbow but I guess that's ok :). We haven't talked about a date or anything so we'll see!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

Yay, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

samj732 said:


> congrats carebear! :happydance:
> 
> What a great gift ttc.
> 
> We had a good christmas, can't believe iz is 10 days old already. Here's a pic of her in her christmas outfit :)

adorable!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Does anyone know if a hospital can deny releasing a copy of my prenatal records to my new OB? I've tried mailing the relase form in but they say they never recieved it. It's now been 3 weeks since I filled out the form at the OB's office and nothing so far. Help!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> Ugh, I do not think I can wait until after she's born! :( It's been keeping me up at night, seriously! I think we've decided on Rebecca (with Becca as her nickname).

I LOVE that name!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> :cry: Had some spotting the other day and then tested yesterday with 2 different tests...BFN...full blown AF today...

Ugh...how CRUEL our bodies can be! I'm so sorry...i had this same thing happen to me back in August. It was horrible!!!


----------



## samj732

^^ if you sign the release I don't think they can deny you, as a patient it is your right to send your records wherever you want. I would call and raise hell. Can you get the copies yourself and bring them to your ob? Sometimes the office people are just too lazy unfortunately.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

stephanie1990 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Its been so long since iv been on this forum!
> 
> I hope everyone is well, iv noticed some of you are nearly with your babys!
> 
> Iv found out today that im pregnant with number 2! im due in septemer, im still in shock!
> 
> if anyone was to have told me back in march 2011 when i lost my angel that i would have one beautiful daughter and another blessing on the way, i would of laughed!
> 
> All that time i spent hoping has really paid off!!! xxx

Wow, congratulations to you!!! That's amazing news!!!


----------



## armymama2012

^^^^No, I cant go there because I am over 800 miles away now. If I printed the form out and mailed it to my husband who is back in NY, could he take it in or no?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> ttc I hope you get a huge temp spike tomorrow :)

I didn't, it dropped so now i'm confused...i hope it goes up tomorrow...is it over for me already???


----------



## samj732

Hmm I would guess that as long as he is listed somewhere in your records he could do that. Could you fax the form to them? Sometimes that works better then mailing stuff.


----------



## armymama2012

Well they finally got my records to the office. Now the office says I have to find another doctor within the system because I cant see a midwie due to my previous C-section. Ugh...so calling around tomorrow since they closed at 4.


----------



## kategirl

I hope you can get things worked out, armymama!

ttc, I hope the dip has been due to the ambient temp or something - still have fx!

AFM, I've had a ton of pain in my left thumb, which is now in my left thumb and down the wrist, and it gets worse in the afternoon/evening. It hurts so badly, it's driving me nuts! I know this can be a symptom of pregnancy... I hope it goes away after this little girl is born.


----------



## armymama2012

Well baby is on my left side, I can tell by the hardness. Having some light cramping on my right side. Also feel like I am being shredded with a toenail or fingernail from the inside. It literally feels like a scalpel is moving down all the left side of my abdomen.


----------



## girlinyork

kategirl said:


> I hope you can get things worked out, armymama!
> 
> ttc, I hope the dip has been due to the ambient temp or something - still have fx!
> 
> AFM, I've had a ton of pain in my left thumb, which is now in my left thumb and down the wrist, and it gets worse in the afternoon/evening. It hurts so badly, it's driving me nuts! I know this can be a symptom of pregnancy... I hope it goes away after this little girl is born.

De Quervain's syndrome? The ligaments loosen in pregnancy which can cause carpel tunnel which is similar. I'd have your doc see it. You might need a support.

https://www.bssh.ac.uk/patients/commonhandconditions/dequervainssyndrome

AFM, I've been enjoying the tiny taps of baby moving every evening :)


----------



## kategirl

Girlin, that's awesome that you can feel the baby moving so early!

Yeah, I saw that condition mentioned as common in pregnancy. My weekly appointment isn't until Friday afternoon and I plan to bring it up, but my OB office is usually really against dealing with any issues unless they're very directly OB related so I'm not sure if they'll be much help.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> I hope you can get things worked out, armymama!
> 
> ttc, I hope the dip has been due to the ambient temp or something - still have fx!
> 
> AFM, I've had a ton of pain in my left thumb, which is now in my left thumb and down the wrist, and it gets worse in the afternoon/evening. It hurts so badly, it's driving me nuts! I know this can be a symptom of pregnancy... I hope it goes away after this little girl is born.

what's ambient temp? i've had a bad cold last few days...maybe that's it? oh well...


----------



## armymama2012

Well I've never seen a male OB before. This guy supposedly has 23 years experience and good reviews. Appointment is set for the 24th @ 2:30 p.m. Wont get my ultrasound til probably 2 weeks later but oh well, at least I'm not so aannoyed anymore.


----------



## kategirl

ttcbabyisom said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> I hope you can get things worked out, armymama!
> 
> ttc, I hope the dip has been due to the ambient temp or something - still have fx!
> 
> AFM, I've had a ton of pain in my left thumb, which is now in my left thumb and down the wrist, and it gets worse in the afternoon/evening. It hurts so badly, it's driving me nuts! I know this can be a symptom of pregnancy... I hope it goes away after this little girl is born.
> 
> what's ambient temp? i've had a bad cold last few days...maybe that's it? oh well...Click to expand...

I just meant that I know people say that if your room is colder or hotter than normal, that can mess with your temps. But I'm sure a bad cold would probably mess with it too!


----------



## kategirl

Armymama, so glad you got an appointment!

AFM, I'm full term now! Woo hoo! :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Well DH asked me to switch to a female OB once I go to this next appointment. Hopefully this next switch goes easily. I've never switched without moving, do I have to tell him I'm switching or just tell the receptionist I'm switching and make an appointment with a female OB?


----------



## B&LsMom

I would switch before your appointment army just so you don't waste time with paperwork if you aren't going to stay there also then your scan won't be so far delayed either...


----------



## armymama2012

Well switching now would push my next appointment back by 11 days so then my next scan would probably be pushed back at least 2 weeks after that.


----------



## girlinyork

What's wrong with the OB you were seeing? I thought he had good reviews :/


----------



## armymama2012

He has good reviews but my DH is opposed to me seeing a male OB.


----------



## girlinyork

Oh what a pity. Some men are uncomfortable with that sort of thing though I suppose.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

that stinks armymama because if he's a great doc and you're comfortable with him, you shouldn't have to switch at this point...just tell your DH that it's no big deal...this guy sees women's poonanny's all day long, yours is just another in the stack of them. He, he...


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks TTC but I know my DH and saying stuff like that will just annoy him because he will think I am disrespecting him.


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all just popping in quick, been super busy painting.... 1.5 more hours to go before I do another coat in the master bedroom but then it's done :) Gosh I can't wait to be done painting.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Thanks TTC but I know my DH and saying stuff like that will just annoy him because he will think I am disrespecting him.

Of course, you don't want to do that. Some men just don't agree with it and that's ok. Don't rock the boat, if he's uncomfortable with it, I guess you have to swithc. I'm sure I'd do the same thing. Good luck!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Hey all just popping in quick, been super busy painting.... 1.5 more hours to go before I do another coat in the master bedroom but then it's done :) Gosh I can't wait to be done painting.

are you allowed to be around all those paint fumes while pregnant? You better be careful!


----------



## armymama2012

Well even though we are staying team Yellow DH and I are pretty sure this baby is a boy. I am convinced because of the fact that I am growing ugly warts and skin tags just like with my first son. DH is convinced because of the activity level over this past week. The past 3 days I have counted 20+ kicks each day and the baby has also changed positions a few times (yes I could actually feel it inside and outside).


----------



## Kelly9

You can paint while pregnant they just recommend open windows but even without acrylic and latex paint is not harmful it's the oil and lead based stuff that is bad. I have zero VOC paint now anyway cause the smell from the first few days was making me feel yucky. 

Hannah's birth/death day is Sunday and I'm just trying to stay busy so I can survive it.


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: so sorry Kelly.


----------



## 3xBlessed

So sorry Kelly! I'll be praying for you and Hannah this weekend!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Thanks TTC but I know my DH and saying stuff like that will just annoy him because he will think I am disrespecting him.

Woohoo, you're a cantaloupe!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> You can paint while pregnant they just recommend open windows but even without acrylic and latex paint is not harmful it's the oil and lead based stuff that is bad. I have zero VOC paint now anyway cause the smell from the first few days was making me feel yucky.
> 
> Hannah's birth/death day is Sunday and I'm just trying to stay busy so I can survive it.

Well just be careful...and hang in there sweetie. We're here for you. :hugs::flower:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ok...so just went a little crazy and bought some ttc helpers! I know i'm not officially out yet since no AF yet but I'm 99.9% sure i am so got into a frenzy today and bought the following:


FertilAid for Women
FertileCM Cervical Mucus enhancer
Fertile Focus Ovulation Microscope
FertiliTea: Fertility Tea for Women
Wish me luck for next cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kategirl

Kelly, I hope you can find some distractions and get through the weekend. I'm so sorry. :hugs:

ttc, fx! :dust:


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly9 said:


> You can paint while pregnant they just recommend open windows but even without acrylic and latex paint is not harmful it's the oil and lead based stuff that is bad. I have zero VOC paint now anyway cause the smell from the first few days was making me feel yucky.
> 
> Hannah's birth/death day is Sunday and I'm just trying to stay busy so I can survive it.

Thinking of you today :flow:


----------



## tekkitten

I achieved my goal!! Just got my :bfp: just over a week ago ;)


----------



## kategirl

Woo hoo, congrats tekkitten! I hope you have a very sticky bean! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats tekkitten


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats tek :flower: x


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats Girl!!!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats Tekkitten!! H+H 9 months!


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry, I havent been online much the last 3-4 days. I got the nasty flu bug and think I lost 2 lbs from not beingable to keep anything down. I am back at full strength but my stomach doesnt like anything I eat so taking it slowly. DH is now overseas. Got a call from him 2 hours ago. Nice to hear his voice but sad to know that he is in dangerous territory over there. 

My appointmnet with the male OB is set for next Thursday the 24th at 2:30 p.m. Nervous but Dh requested that I switch to a female OB directly after that appointment so I have no clue if or when I'll get another scan. 

Oh, and the most upsetting thing happened on Saturday! Someone stole my car! Filed a theft claim with insurance and filed a police report so now all I can do is ask for rides and hope they find the sorry sack of horse manuer who took my car.


----------



## samj732

Congrats tek!!

Wow, so sorry to hear about your dh and your car army. You've had a bad week :hugs: at least you are finally feeling better!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

tekkitten said:


> I achieved my goal!! Just got my :bfp: just over a week ago ;)

Oh wow tek, congrats!!! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Sorry, I havent been online much the last 3-4 days. I got the nasty flu bug and think I lost 2 lbs from not beingable to keep anything down. I am back at full strength but my stomach doesnt like anything I eat so taking it slowly. DH is now overseas. Got a call from him 2 hours ago. Nice to hear his voice but sad to know that he is in dangerous territory over there.
> 
> My appointmnet with the male OB is set for next Thursday the 24th at 2:30 p.m. Nervous but Dh requested that I switch to a female OB directly after that appointment so I have no clue if or when I'll get another scan.
> 
> Oh, and the most upsetting thing happened on Saturday! Someone stole my car! Filed a theft claim with insurance and filed a police report so now all I can do is ask for rides and hope they find the sorry sack of horse manuer who took my car.

Ugh, sorry to hear you were sick but glad you're feeling better. Thinking good thoughts for hubby and that he stays safe.

Yay for having a new appointment on the books!

That's horrible about your car! Oh my gosh! People are insane these days!


----------



## kategirl

Oh my, armymama, what a rough week! I hope things start going better! :hugs:

AFM, still doing well, trying to not let myself dwell on when the baby is going to come. No matter what, she should be here within a month! :)


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Tek!!! H&H 9 months!!!

Army, you've had it rough lately!!! Sending prayers for your hubby (thanks for your family's sacrifice)...hoping the POS that stole your car is caught and your car returned...and hope you are finally feeling 100%!

AFM...had my first appointment with my fertility doctor today...walked out feeling hopeful...since I am about ovulate, he wants me to come in tomorrow before work to draw blood and do an ultrasound...he's looking for antibodies and clotting issues in my blood and wants to be able to tell me exactly where I am as far as ovulating this month so hopefully we can catch that eggy this month!!! He listened to everything we've been through since May and was very proactive!!! Fingers crossed for this month!


----------



## armymama2012

They are offering $30 per day or up to $900 total for a rental car but I'ds still have to buy a car seat and diaper bag since they were in the car so I am debating on just waiting til March and getting a nice used car with our tax return.


----------



## Kelly9

^ but wouldn't you get some amount for your car or did you not have theft on it?

Blessed it's great how much talking to the right person can help. I hope you catch the eggy again this month and that it sticks.


----------



## armymama2012

I cant remember all we had on it. I will have to look at the account again and I'm going to call the insurance company again to talk it over. Ugh....I am so craving something but baby is asleep, have no car, and I know the place I want to go is closed by now!


----------



## samj732

Good luck blessed!! Definitely sounds like you are on the right track.


----------



## B&LsMom

Army so sorry about your car that is crazy!! I hope your insurance will help you get a new car!! Hopefully the loss of your belongings will also be covered!!

3xblessed that is great your Dr is jumping in to help catch that eggy this month :dust:


----------



## lomelly

Carebear, I see you set a date!! Woohoo!!

Army, so sorry about your car, hope your insurance will give you a nice amount for another car!

Tek, congrats!!!

3xblessed, glad your fertility dr is listening to you and is helping a lot, you'll have caught that eggy in no time!

Kelly, I hope that you were able to have a peaceful day of remembrance on Sunday.


----------



## armymama2012

Just got off the phone with auto insurance company. I dont believe we have GAP insurance but my husband would know more about that than I would. Made an official recorded statement. Basically they will wait to see if the police find anything and if they find the car and it is able to be repaired, I have to call and verify how much visible damage there is. I then have to pay my $500 deductible nd from there they will cover everything else. If it is found and not able to be repaired they will basically get an assessment of its value before the damages based on the information I could provide and then deposit that much into my bank account on file. If the itmes are not in the vehicle they will look into our coverage to see if they are liable for that amount as well. 

I have no doubt that if they find the vehicle my items will most likely not be inside. I also know from having 2-3 family friends who are policemen that stolen cars are hardly ever found especially since the color can be changed along with the VIN number being grinded off and of course they would change the license plates as well. 

Ugh....oh well. For now I told them I dont want a rental because I cant afford to replace her car seat and since they only cover $900 of the rental. If they dont find it in 3-4 weeks I will probably get a rental until tax return comes.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

oh my gosh, talked to my doc today and voiced my concerns about things not happening and she called in Clomid for me today! I start taking it tomorrow!


----------



## kategirl

Fx that it helps, TTC! That's some exciting progress!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> Oh my, armymama, what a rough week! I hope things start going better! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, still doing well, trying to not let myself dwell on when the baby is going to come. No matter what, she should be here within a month! :)

It's almost time kate, you're so close now to holding your precious baby!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> Congrats Tek!!! H&H 9 months!!!
> 
> Army, you've had it rough lately!!! Sending prayers for your hubby (thanks for your family's sacrifice)...hoping the POS that stole your car is caught and your car returned...and hope you are finally feeling 100%!
> 
> AFM...had my first appointment with my fertility doctor today...walked out feeling hopeful...since I am about ovulate, he wants me to come in tomorrow before work to draw blood and do an ultrasound...he's looking for antibodies and clotting issues in my blood and wants to be able to tell me exactly where I am as far as ovulating this month so hopefully we can catch that eggy this month!!! He listened to everything we've been through since May and was very proactive!!! Fingers crossed for this month!

Yay, sounds exciting blessed! I hope having this new doc brings on your BFP!!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Awesome news TTC!!! We are both lucky with our doctors moving things along for us! Let's hope we both get our BFP's this month!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> Awesome news TTC!!! We are both lucky with our doctors moving things along for us! Let's hope we both get our BFP's this month!!!

Yes, luck to us both!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

ttc thats great I hope it does the trick for you


----------



## lomelly

TTC so glad your dr is doing something proactive! I hope the clomid works for you!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

i'm excited to get this over with so we know his stats...we're making a date of it. He, he...clinic then lunch. Good times for us this weekend!


----------



## tekkitten

Lol, sounds like a fab day! Might as well make the best of it  Have fun!


----------



## kategirl

Hope it goes well, TTC!

I haven't progressed any from where I was at 36 weeks (1 cm, 70% effaced, -2 station). I have a feeling my little girl is going to stay in there a few weeks longer!


----------



## samj732

Aww Kate, the last few weeks are the worst. She'll come when she's ready!


----------



## kategirl

Eh, I still feel fine so I don't mind much. I think I would be completely happy waiting except that my friend who's due two days after I am with her second baby (we were best friends for all of elementary school, pretty much like sisters) is really hoping her little girl comes in the next couple days, and she's getting me wanting mine too, lol. I actually kind of hope mine waits, I have way too much to get done at work first and I feel super guilty going out on maternity leave - I wish I could keep her inside for another two months so I could finish things up with my customers at work!


----------



## Kelly9

ttc have a fun date, hubby and I did that quiet a few times, he's had quiet a few SA's in his day. 

Kate I'd gladly switch dates with you, I'm eager to meet my little girl now and don't want to wait though I know I have to.


----------



## B&LsMom

Kate what type of work do you do?? How long will you have off for Maternity leave???


----------



## kategirl

B&LeMom - I'm in IT. I'm taking 12 - I'm really lucky that I can take so much and I know I'll enjoy it, but I feel really guilty dumping all my work on my coworkers.


----------



## B&LsMom

That is hard work to be away from I bet. When our IT guy is out for just a day we all panic if we need him. Tho he is a one guy business so when he isn't available we're just left high and dry if something comes up. 12 weeks will feel like forever for them but will go sooo fast for you. I go back to work Monday after 8 weeks off.


----------



## samj732

Ugh I'm dreading going back to work :( I got an extra week off because we have so many appts that week but still, 7 weeks at home isn't going to be nearly long enough. I have to go back tho because I've used all my sick time and PTO so I won't have another paycheck for about 5 weeks :wacko: I will never understand why in the US its ok to basically force us to put our children into daycare so early because there isn't some sort of actual "paid maternity leave."


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I don't know how you guys in the US do it! We get 9 months here and I know it will be hard to go back before baby's a year :hugs: for you all x


----------



## armymama2012

For those interested here is my 21 week bump pic:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9554.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kelly9

We get a year! And that would be hard.


----------



## Kelly9

Nice bump


----------



## carebear1981

Lomelly - yep, the date is set. We're getting married Oct 19th. I'm so excited!! We booked our venue and the church today and I went to the bridal show in St Catharines. Made my head spin with all the info!!

Ttc and 3xblessed - hoping this is your month!! FX!!

Cute bump army!!


----------



## Kelly9

Exciting times carebear! So are you holding off on ttc until after?


----------



## lomelly

Exciting carebear! Where's the wedding at? People I know are using Cambridge mills... Super fancy and expensive lol we got married at Cambridge city hall. Did you have fun at the wedding show?

Army, cute bump!

I am grateful for the year they give us here... I really wish the US would pass new legislation for maternity leave, I mean come on!


----------



## B&LsMom

I does suck here. But it seems like it will never change in my opinion. I never hear any attempts to change regulations. Especially like where I work my boss didnt even have to save my job position if he didn't want to since its a small company the FMLA leave doesn't apply. My office does allows 12weeks but only pay is vacation/sick time. I was able to take a few days this year but we have several times over the rest of the year I'm saving the rest of my days for.


----------



## carebear1981

We are going to hold off on ttc for now, so I've been hanging out in the WTT area, but I can't help but to check in with you guys once in awhile :). I pushed for a wedding this year so I don't have to wait much longer. I couldn't handle having an October wedding next year and having to wait until then. Lomelly - We're going to be getting married in the Niagara Region. All my family is from there so I got my way of course :haha: I absolutely love the venue! Its new and its out by Brock U. She included so much decorating that we couldn't say no even though it is a little pricey, though not as much as Cambridge Mill!! I checked into prices of a place in Niagara that also owned the Mill and wow! The. Bridal show was fun! My mom and a few of my friends went with me to help me out. I tried a ton of cupcakes! Yum! Got some great ideas too! How are you doing?


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds like a plan and a 10/11 month engagement is perfect :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MissMummyMoo said:


> I don't know how you guys in the US do it! We get 9 months here and I know it will be hard to go back before baby's a year :hugs: for you all x

I'm jealous of your all's time off... :-( good for you! We suck when it comes to this.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> For those interested here is my 21 week bump pic:

beautiful small bump! Gosh, that's going to be me at 10 weeks! He, he...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

carebear1981 said:


> We are going to hold off on ttc for now, so I've been hanging out in the WTT area, but I can't help but to check in with you guys once in awhile :). I pushed for a wedding this year so I don't have to wait much longer. I couldn't handle having an October wedding next year and having to wait until then. Lomelly - We're going to be getting married in the Niagara Region. All my family is from there so I got my way of course :haha: I absolutely love the venue! Its new and its out by Brock U. She included so much decorating that we couldn't say no even though it is a little pricey, though not as much as Cambridge Mill!! I checked into prices of a place in Niagara that also owned the Mill and wow! The. Bridal show was fun! My mom and a few of my friends went with me to help me out. I tried a ton of cupcakes! Yum! Got some great ideas too! How are you doing?

Woohoo for upcoming wedding!!! Sounds like you had a good time this weekend at the bridal show. How exciting and once you are married, then you can get back to official trying and come back to us full time!


----------



## 3xBlessed

It totally stinks that we don't get a full year of maternity in the US! I am a teacher and get to take my 6 weeks after (paid if I use sick days) and then an additional 60 working days (unpaid)...it works out to about 4 1/2 months...since I breastfeed for at least six months, this means I am pumping in my closet while I shove a sandwich in my mouth for 1 1/2 months! Totally rotten stinks...with my second son I couldn't even produce enough milk for him to have while I was working so I had to start supplementing earlier than I wanted to!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like a lovely plan carebear congrats :)

Aww it won't be long ttcisom, my pregnancy seems to be flying by!! 

Blessed :hugs: it really does stink :( we get 6 weeks at 90% pay then 33 weeks at £135.50 a week. You can take an extra 3 months after the 39 weeks but its unpaid. The maternity pays not so bad if you only work part time like me (I only earn around that per week anyway so I'm no worse off) but if you work full time then you could be losing £400+ a month :( I hope the US has a re think about their leave as I think 6 weeks is just so unfair :( x


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, for the past 2 weeks I have felt a lot of movment (15+ kicks or whatever) every day until yesterday when I felt nothing. I was eating normally and I wasnt more active than usual. I'm so scared something is wrong. I know that nurses at the hospital dont really consider movment counts valid until 24 weeks but this is a whole day!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

If your worried phone the MW's and go see them hun :hugs: I must admit though I found baby's movements changed completely from 22 weeks and I didn' feel him as much during the day at all x


----------



## girlinyork

armymama2012 said:


> Ok, for the past 2 weeks I have felt a lot of movment (15+ kicks or whatever) every day until yesterday when I felt nothing. I was eating normally and I wasnt more active than usual. I'm so scared something is wrong. I know that nurses at the hospital dont really consider movment counts valid until 24 weeks but this is a whole day!

I've had a week of fairly strong kicks and wriggles and then two days of silence. I cried so much and then yesterday it started its dancing routine again. Stresssss. Better safe than sorry though - call your doc x


----------



## kategirl

Armymama, hope you little one was just feeling lazy yesterday!

I'm 39 weeks today. One of my friends was due the week after me and just had her baby yesterday; trying not to be jealous, lol. I'm hoping to have my little one with my in two weeks; I have a feeling she won't come on her own, but I'm hoping my OB will induce after a week late (I'm really really sure that my dates are right, and my MIL is a NICU nurse and thinks it's a lot safer for the baby to come out a week late instead of two). We shall see!


----------



## armymama2012

I dont have a phone number for a MW. I havent seen an OB here yet (my appointment is tomorrow). And I know for a fact that if I call they will leave a note for the doctor and it'll take up to 3 hours for the nurse to call me back after the dcotor sees the note.

I understand hours of no activity but this is now 28 hours of no movement. I laid in bed waiting for movement because that is when the baby is usually the most active but nothing.


----------



## armymama2012

Baby started moving again. Guess this baby just got worn out from being so active so took a day off. This baby seems to be the most active after I drink milk, lol. Ok, done freaking out.


----------



## Kelly9

My girl had a lazy day so I dug out my doppler and even that didn't get her moving but I did hear her HB and it was good. Best few bucks I ever spent. 

Girlin are you finding out gender at your 20 week scan?


----------



## girlinyork

Definitely :) I am so excited for it x


----------



## kategirl

Well, the doctor scheduled me for an induction on Feb 6th if I don't have the baby before then, so less than two weeks before we'll meet our little girl! The only really unfortunate thing is that my appointment is for 7:30 pm, so I'll be in labor all night - ick. DH and I had a bit of fun this evening and it didn't get labor started, but at least we had some fun, lol! ;) I still have my fingers crossed that I'll go into labor before the 6th, but I have a feeling she'll be stubborn. Just waiting at this point!


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh....think I may have to go back to the doctor sooner than I thought because I think I have a boil on my leg and dont want to risk it being a serious infection. It is about the size of a quarter now (after 3 days), red, and swollen. Could be a spider bite I guess but I'd rather be safe. I'll call on Monday and see if they can get me in before I go to IN to see my mom again (dad is picking us up) in 3 weeks.


----------



## kategirl

Armymama, do they have an urgent care you could go to? That sounds nasty, ouch! My clinic has urgent care hours that have the same co-pay as normal visits, which is great for stuff like that.


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, there are convenient care clinics everywhere. There is actually one on the floor under my OB's office. 

Question: Is it bad that I really like my male OB but now I have to switch because of DH?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> Armymama, hope you little one was just feeling lazy yesterday!
> 
> I'm 39 weeks today. One of my friends was due the week after me and just had her baby yesterday; trying not to be jealous, lol. I'm hoping to have my little one with my in two weeks; I have a feeling she won't come on her own, but I'm hoping my OB will induce after a week late (I'm really really sure that my dates are right, and my MIL is a NICU nurse and thinks it's a lot safer for the baby to come out a week late instead of two). We shall see!

Good luck Kate, you're almost there!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Baby started moving again. Guess this baby just got worn out from being so active so took a day off. This baby seems to be the most active after I drink milk, lol. Ok, done freaking out.

Yay for movement!!!


----------



## girlinyork

armymama2012 said:


> Yeah, there are convenient care clinics everywhere. There is actually one on the floor under my OB's office.
> 
> Question: Is it bad that I really like my male OB but now I have to switch because of DH?

Personally, I wouldn't switch. If I had a doctor who could give me the best care possible who I'd like then I would insist on seeing them. It all depends on your relationship dynamic though. I wear the trousers in my relationship :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

girlinyork said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, there are convenient care clinics everywhere. There is actually one on the floor under my OB's office.
> 
> Question: Is it bad that I really like my male OB but now I have to switch because of DH?
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't switch. If I had a doctor who could give me the best care possible who I'd like then I would insist on seeing them. It all depends on your relationship dynamic though. I wear the trousers in my relationship :)Click to expand...

Totally agree! :thumbup: x


----------



## kategirl

Okay, TMI, but I seem to have lost a bit of my mucus plug tonight, woohoo! I know it doesn't mean much in terms of when I'll go into labor, but I love knowing that my body is doing SOMETHING. :happydance:


----------



## carebear1981

That's great kate! Hope she comes soon!!


----------



## samj732

Gl Kate! I lost my plug (the last of it at least) on Wednesday and delivered Saturday.


----------



## girlinyork

Yay Kate, she'll be here soon I bet :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed she makes her entrance soon Kate x


----------



## armymama2012

Kate, with my DD i lost my plug at 36 weeks & 5 days after a check-up because I was having intense BH contractions. I delivered her 11 days later!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm having back pain that Tylnol isnt helping. I'm slightly dizzy even though I'm sitting down. I'm also have a very strong cramping feeling in my left upper abdomen


----------



## girlinyork

Oh dear, you really should see a doctor about that!


----------



## armymama2012

Just went and gave a urine sample. Dr wants to make sure I dont have a bladder infection. Then check-up tomorrow at 11:30 a.m. followed by 1:30 p.m.m ultrasound. busy busy busy.


----------



## kategirl

Sounds busy, but at least they should be able to get things worked out and make sure everything's okay! :)

My good friend (who was due Feb 1st) is having her baby tomorrow (getting induced). I'm excited to see pictures of her little girl, but jealous because now I'll be the last of the people due around me to have their baby. It's going to be a very looooooong week and a half!


----------



## 3xBlessed

kategirl said:


> Okay, TMI, but I seem to have lost a bit of my mucus plug tonight, woohoo! I know it doesn't mean much in terms of when I'll go into labor, but I love knowing that my body is doing SOMETHING. :happydance:

So glad something is happening Kate!!!


----------



## armymama2012

LOL I understand that feeling Kate. I am due in summer and all the ladies in my church are due 2-3 months before me.


----------



## girlinyork

I lost a bit of water from my vagina. I've got a scan in an hour to check and make sure it wasn't amniotic fluid but the ob who examined me reckons it was just a lot of watery cm so it's wait and see time...


----------



## kategirl

I hope it's nothing, girlin! I had the same thing happen at about 24 weeks or so and it turned out to be nothing to worry about.

Yeah, I don't think it would bother me that everyone had their babies before me except that two of them were due after I am (one was even a week later) but they've all been early except for me. But at least it's better than when I had three friends who were all due within a week of when my MC bean would have been due.

At night I keep having some belly pains and I lost a tiny bit more mucus plug, but so far nothing that counts as a contraction. At least I'm getting induced next Wed!


----------



## girlinyork

Water levels are fine and baby is well and wriggly. They wouldn't tell me what I'm having but when they scanned the femur I saw (|) which looked girly to me but could have been testes - im not a trained tech. I'll find out two weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## lomelly

girlin, great to hear that all is well with little bean!

kate, I lost my mucus plug sunday (and it really wasn't that much), went into labour tuesday morning and had him by early wednesday morning... you never know!


----------



## samj732

Good to hear its nothing to be concerned about girlin! I had so much discharge while I was pregnant I wore panty liners. Unfortunately that doesn't seem to stop after delivery ;)


----------



## lomelly

Ugh, tell me about it Sam lol I took a pregnancy test because I was having so much discharge! And we've kinda been doing the pull out thing....... But nope I'm not pregnant :haha:


----------



## samj732

^^ :rofl: right! Us too... So I had to lie to my doctor to get my mirena put in yesterday :blush: which btw didn't hurt at all!! Just a heads up for anyone considering it.


----------



## armymama2012

Wow, that was the longest ultrasound I have ever had! Have to go back next week because the baby wouldnt let them get pictures of its spine or stomach. No gender reveal today either. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## armymama2012

Here are some pictures from my ultrasound:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9744.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_9746.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_9752.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## girlinyork

Adorable!


----------



## kategirl

Great pictures! :)


----------



## samj732

Love it army!


----------



## kategirl

I'm starting to get really scared that something is going to go wrong and the baby is going to be stillborn or die shortly after birth. I know it's just my nerves, but the last couple days I just can't shake the feeling that something is going to go wrong. I just wish I could get her out. :(


----------



## Kelly9

Army I say boy and nice pics! 

I have a scan tomorrow


----------



## kategirl

I hope the scan goes well, Kelly!


----------



## armymama2012

Please pray for my friend Jodie and her baby. Her baby girl is only an hour old and having trouble breathing (I dont have the specific details). Please pray for mommy's nerves and her baby.


----------



## kategirl

I'll have my fingers crossed for her and her little girl, armymama.


----------



## armymama2012

Full 40 weeks Kategirl! Yay! Congrats on having the paitnece to make it this far! Now only one more week if she doesnt come beforehand!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Great pics Armymama!

Praying she comes on her own before your induction Kate!

Glad everything is okay Girlin!

AFM...I'm so sick right now (slight fever and all)...will be testing in the morning b/c I'm 13dpo and no AF...creamy CM...and slightly tender boobs...nervous about a positive though b/c of the fever...I had a fever before my MC in May (though the baby already stopped developing well before my fever).


----------



## kategirl

Blessid, I know it probably doesn't help (I understand how things like that make you/all of us nervous), but I had a fever exactly when I turned 5 weeks (the start of a bad cold thing) and my little one seems to be fine in there. Just a little reassurance - I know I felt nervous about having a fever that early. Fx for you and feel better as well!


----------



## lomelly

oh no army, is your friend's baby okay??? :(

kate, tell baby to get out of there!


----------



## kategirl

Lomelly, I've given up, I don't think she's coming out until I get induced next week. I've had absolutely zero signs of impending labor except losing a couple tiny bits of mucus plug, and my instincts tell me she's not coming anytime soon. I have an appt tomorrow morning - I'm just hoping my OB doesn't change her mind and decide we should hold off on the induction! But it's okay, since now my last friend due around me has had her baby, I kind of don't feel the rush as much, and I'm still feeling good so it's not really a problem to wait (it's just making me a little antsy since I want to see her, lol).


----------



## armymama2012

Lomelly, my friend jodie's little girl is doing much better. She is breathing on her own now. Thanks to all who were praying for them. 

My friend Kayla is in labor now! Eeek, so many babies!


----------



## Kelly9

If I could fast forward 5-8 weeks I would! Operation get this baby out will commence in 5 more weeks. I don't even mind that DH won't be with me till I'm 39 weeks. I wonder if I can convince my doc to strip my membranes at 37 weeks. My scan went well baby girl is measuring perfectly fundal height is one week behind at 31 weeks and she weighs just over 4 pounds already.


----------



## kategirl

Still no baby, but my OB stripped my membranes at my appt this morning, so you never know, that might trigger something. I was a tiny bit more dilated (2 cm) and the baby's a tiny bit lower (-1), though that doesn't mean much. Still just playing the waiting game!


----------



## armymama2012

kategirl, stripping membranes worked with me for my daughter. I had BH contractions for 2 days and then the real stuff started. Was in labor for 14 hours and she was here! 

Baby is kicking me as I type. It kinda tickles right now. Excited for my ultrasound on Tuesday!


----------



## samj732

GL Kate, hopefully it kicks something off for you! Can't wait to see pics.

Army, glad your friends bubba is doing better :)

Blessed, did you test?

AFM, my poor baby has to have surgery :( She has an obstruction in her kidney that's causing it to swell as its not draining properly, and a very herniated belly button. I had the same kidney problem but it wasn't caught until a few years ago in my case, and it was very painful so I feel awful for her :(


----------



## armymama2012

Awww...I will pray for her Sam. Please keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## kategirl

Sam, Fx that that things go well and that the surgery isn't too difficult! I'll be thinking about you two.


----------



## girlinyork

samj732 said:


> GL Kate, hopefully it kicks something off for you! Can't wait to see pics.
> 
> Army, glad your friends bubba is doing better :)
> 
> Blessed, did you test?
> 
> AFM, my poor baby has to have surgery :( She has an obstruction in her kidney that's causing it to swell as its not draining properly, and a very herniated belly button. I had the same kidney problem but it wasn't caught until a few years ago in my case, and it was very painful so I feel awful for her :(

Oh poor little mite. I really hope everything goes as smoothly as possible x


----------



## samj732

Thanks ladies :) the surgery isn't scheduled until march 19th so hopefully nothing goes wrong before then.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Thanks Kate for the words of encouragement...I did test yesterday and it was negative...got AF today...boo! Next month then! I go for some test where they put saline into my uterus to check for anything weird on Tuesday.

I'm not positive what stripping membranes is but my doctor was "rough" when I was almost 40 weeks with my second son (I really wanted to avoid induction again) and I went into labor with him on my own 4 days later (my first son was 13 days late and had to be induced). So fingers crossed for you Kate! 

Keeping you and Izobel in my prayers Sam!


----------



## armymama2012

I dont know what to say anymore. It seems doing basically any activity that involves bending over makes me cramp up. Grocery shopping for an hour today has me in quite a bit of pain right now.


----------



## Kelly9

Sam I hope she's not in pain and recuperates fast and well when she gets the surgery. I'm sure the docs wouldn't push her surgery date so far if they thought it was bugging her :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> Yay Kate, she'll be here soon I bet :)

I can't believe you're already 18 weeks along...so exciting!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Here are some pictures from my ultrasound:

Great pics!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> If I could fast forward 5-8 weeks I would! Operation get this baby out will commence in 5 more weeks. I don't even mind that DH won't be with me till I'm 39 weeks. I wonder if I can convince my doc to strip my membranes at 37 weeks. My scan went well baby girl is measuring perfectly fundal height is one week behind at 31 weeks and she weighs just over 4 pounds already.

Yay, sounds like you're progressing perfectly.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kategirl, it's time to have that baby!!!


----------



## kategirl

ttcbabyisom said:


> Kategirl, it's time to have that baby!!!

Ha, I wish! Even after stripping my membranes, the only sign of labor I've had is a single contraction yesterday evening. That's it. At least I only have five more days until I should get to meet her!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Well i hope those 5 days fly by for you!!!


----------



## kategirl

Maaaaaaybe my little girl will make her appearance before Wednesday? I definitely got my "bloody show" and a ton of mucus plug tonight, so maybe things are progressing a little more. Might still not mean anything, but my fingers are crossed! :)


----------



## Kelly9

exciting times! I had a bloody show and lost a ton of mucous plug 5 days before I had my son, definitely all good signs.


----------



## lomelly

hoping I see a birth announcement on here soon kate :)


----------



## kategirl

Lol, I hope so too! :) Doubting she'll come out before they induce on Wednesday, but you never know.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Chart helpers please! Check my latest journal entries. Thank you!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> Lol, I hope so too! :) Doubting she'll come out before they induce on Wednesday, but you never know.

Good luck tomorrow!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: Kate I'm having to keep thoughts like that at bay too it must be pal normal x hope u meet ur daughter soon x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mrskg, you're almost there too! Woohoo! 2 weeks from term. Good luck sweetie. Noticing anything yet?


----------



## Mrskg

:wacko: getting scary now x having bad bh but nothing where I've thought oh this could be it x I had my last 2 just after their dd so expecting prob be the same but wishfully thinking she will be early x had the most stressful wk end of my life so her coming now would really help x


----------



## armymama2012

Ok ladies. Back from my ultrasound but I need your help. I have one picture that is as close as we got to a gender reveal. It's in 3D so its a bit blurry. The baby's legs are up in front of its face so down by the bottom of the picture is where I need your vote!:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9786.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrskg

Oh army that's a hard one but I'm going to say :blue:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mrskg said:


> :wacko: getting scary now x having bad bh but nothing where I've thought oh this could be it x I had my last 2 just after their dd so expecting prob be the same but wishfully thinking she will be early x had the most stressful wk end of my life so her coming now would really help x

well i hope she comes now for you then!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Army, i say :blue:!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Here are my 2 other favorites:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9772.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_9774.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kategirl

Army, I don't know which color I'd vote, but love the pics!

Mrskg, hope your little one doesn't make you wait too long!

AFM, I'm still here. Looks like we'll be inducing tomorrow night. I'm getting really scared about it.


----------



## girlinyork

Try to focus on the prize. You'll finally be meeting your daughter :)


----------



## Kelly9

Could be a penis but could be cord as well... I don't see the usual blob that is the sac.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm going to go with :pink:


----------



## girlinyork

Mrskg said:


> :wacko: getting scary now x having bad bh but nothing where I've thought oh this could be it x I had my last 2 just after their dd so expecting prob be the same but wishfully thinking she will be early x had the most stressful wk end of my life so her coming now would really help x

Hurry up little baby!


----------



## kategirl

Well, for better or worse my appointment to get induced starts in and hour and a half, so this baby should be born on Thursday!


----------



## girlinyork

Good luck x


----------



## kategirl

Actually, now it's three hours... apparently they're full, so we're going to be waiting at least until 9 pm, maybe later. Boo.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry you got pshed back Kategirl but it wont be long now! Anxious to hear about the little girl's arrival! 

So hoping I dont have to be induced because of my horrible back labor with my daughter and since my son was born by C-section 3 years ago and I know that increases risks. I hope this abby decides to kick things off themselves before my due date but thats still a ways away.


----------



## lomelly

Looks like a girl army!

Mrskg, hope she makes an appearance soon for you, and that all goes smoothly!

Kate you will be fine and you'll do great :) just wait till the moment they plop her on your chest, you'll have no more fears :)

Girlin, just about a week till gender scan!! I vote boy!


----------



## Kelly9

^ no more fears? HA! (don't mean that rudely) but the fears never go away, my son is 2.5 years old and i still worry when he sleeps and when he's sick etc etc. I'll worry till the day I die I'm afraid.


----------



## lomelly

Oh I only meant about labour lol I know what you mean I check on Liam way too many times a night for it to be healthy...... Lol


----------



## 3xBlessed

Army, thinking boy for you!

Kate, hope everything went well and your little lady is here now!

Mrskg, thinking good thoughts for you as well in the coming weeks.

AFM, my fertility doctor did all of his tests and everything came back totally normal...he prescribed Clomid for me this cycle but I would have had to start it that same night that he prescribed it...hubby is terrified of having twins (since we already have two boys) and wants to wait a few cycles before we jump on the Clomid train. I'm bummed but understand his feelings...I would be afraid of adding twins to our family too (just because of our jobs and childcare) but want to do SOMETHING!!!! Since we are doing what he wants this cycle, I am making him take B12 since I read somewhere it helps with sperm production and quality. Glad nothing is wrong but still waiting for my BFP!!!


----------



## kategirl

Our little Rebecca was born this morning just under 12 hrs after they started the pitocin. The start of labor was difficult, but I had a wonderful epidural that made the rest of it a really great experience and allowed her to come really quickly. Rebecca is beautiful and I'm so happy. :)


----------



## lomelly

congrats Kate!!! can't wait to see pics of your little rainbow. glad everything went well. aren't epidurals awesome??? :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats Kate x x x


----------



## armymama2012

Congrats Kate. How big was she? Did she has lots of hair? Cant wait for pictures! Rest up momma!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Kate and Welcome Rebecca!!!


----------



## samj732

Congrats Kate!


----------



## kategirl

Armymama, she was 8 lb 6 oz and measured 21 in. And she has TONS of really dark brown hair. :)


----------



## armymama2012

Sounds gorgeous and so healthy! Yay!


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats Kate :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congratulations Kate :) can't wait to see her x


----------



## Camlet

Congratulations kate! :D

:hi: everyone else I'm still silently stalking until everyone's had their rainbows! xx


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats Kate - LOVE the name ;) x


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats Kate!! So happy for u!! Can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> Our little Rebecca was born this morning just under 12 hrs after they started the pitocin. The start of labor was difficult, but I had a wonderful epidural that made the rest of it a really great experience and allowed her to come really quickly. Rebecca is beautiful and I'm so happy. :)

congrats, congrats, congrats!!!  Love the name!


----------



## armymama2012

Everyone please pray for my friend Jodie again. She is in the hopsital for Preeclampsia AFTER she had her baby a week ago. I didnt know this could happen.


----------



## kategirl

Oh no. :( I've heard that can happen, but never knew of anyone who had it happen. I'll be keeping her in my thoughts!


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats Kate!!!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

TTC...you're 13 dpo...when are you testing?!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> TTC...you're 13 dpo...when are you testing?!

if you look at my chart, you'll see i already have 2 BFN's...but i'm not giving up hope just yet...was going to test again tomorrow but DH is asking me to wait until Tuesday, the day i'm supposed to get AF... this is nervewracking.


----------



## 3xBlessed

ttcbabyisom said:


> 3xBlessed said:
> 
> 
> TTC...you're 13 dpo...when are you testing?!
> 
> if you look at my chart, you'll see i already have 2 BFN's...but i'm not giving up hope just yet...was going to test again tomorrow but DH is asking me to wait until Tuesday, the day i'm supposed to get AF... this is nervewracking.Click to expand...

I did see your two early tests...just getting excited for you! I was prescribed Clomid and my hubby was terrified that we would end up with twins so we are doing a few cycles without it for now...fingers crossed for your BFP!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Ok ladies, I need opinions. Manual breast pump versus electric?


----------



## B&LsMom

Hands down electric!!


----------



## Camlet

armymama2012 said:


> Ok ladies, I need opinions. Manual breast pump versus electric?

Definitely electric! I was useless with my manual pump but managed to get loads out with my electric one (I was using the medela swing) xx


----------



## armymama2012

See, I had a playtex double electric with my son and it did nothing. So we bought a medela manual and used that for him and my daughter and it worked great. I'm just not sure.


----------



## samj732

I used a Medela double electric one and I loved it.


----------



## B&LsMom

I absolutely LOVE my Medela!! I have the freestyle!!


----------



## Kelly9

Oooo I see a BFP!!!!!!! ttc yay congrats!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh and electric all the way, I have the medela double electric (though only ever pumped one breast at a time) and it was great, worth every penny.


----------



## armymama2012

Yay TTC! I forgot to check your chart earlier today but so glad Kelly reminded me! So happy for you. Praying its a sticky strong baby!


----------



## samj732

Yay ttc!! Sending sticky dust your way :)


----------



## kategirl

TTC!!! So happy for you! I hope it's your sticky rainbow baby! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Thanks girls!!! I'm still in shock. Had bloods done yesterday and the pregnancy was confirmed and my numbers were good. Now as long as tomorrow's numbers are higher and doing good, I'll try to relax a little. I just can't believe it! Thank you all for supporting me throughout this. :dust: to you all!!!!!!!


----------



## girlinyork

Good numbers are a good sign :D so hope this one is sticky xx


----------



## Mrskg

:happydance: ttc x sending loads of sticky :dust: your way x


----------



## girlinyork

My goodness mrskg, can't believe you're so close to your rainbow :D


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mrskg said:


> :happydance: ttc x sending loads of sticky :dust: your way x

Wow, your due next week! You think baby will come before then? Good luck!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Mrskg yay! Am I next after you? Please tell me I am! I'm ready to be done lol.

girlin yay for gender scan tomorrow can't wait to hear! Don't forget to update us!

ttc thats great about the numbers :) I hope the second ones come back sky high.


----------



## 3xBlessed

So happy for you TTC!!!

Mrskg, thinking good thoughts for an easy delivery for you!

Kelly, hoping you're rainbow comes in a timely fashion!

Can't wait to hear pink or blue girlin!!

I had my ultrasound this morning to see if I'm ready to ovulate...not yet...going back Friday...and getting observed by my principal on Friday too...ugh...ready for the weekend already!


----------



## girlinyork

I'm team pink!!


----------



## samj732

Congrats girlin! Girls are wonderful. Oh hell, all babies are but girls can wear pink :)


----------



## Kelly9

Girlin I just knew it! Hahahaha congrats!


----------



## armymama2012

Congrats girlin. My DD is a riot but very emotional as well.


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, girlin! I've only had a baby girl for six days now, but so far I've been enjoying her, lol. :)


----------



## girlinyork

Thank you everyone. I'm over the moon :D


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Yay girlin for team :pink:!!!


----------



## lomelly

Congrats ttc!! Sending sticky dust your way!

Yay for team pink!! Everyone seems to be having girls lately :)

Kelly you are so close, and wow mrskg you are pretty much there!! So glad everyone's rainbows are almost here! And excited for when the rest of you ladies get yours, which will be soon I'm sure :)


----------



## Kelly9

Hopefully I'll be lucky and she'll come at 37 weeks lol!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Yay for Team :pink: girlin!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats girlin :) x


----------



## girlinyork

My mum laughed when I told her it's a girl. This is her seventh grandchild but sixth granddaughter. I think she loves all the ribbons and pink tutus and stuff :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats on team pink girlin!!!!!!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on team pink girlin!!! 

And congrats on the bfp ttc :) great to hear!! H+H 9 months!!


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ladies :hugs: still here had loads of bh an intense pressure when I walk but not progressing to anything hopefully it's all doing something though an I'm not in this much pain for nothing x booked in for sweep on Thurs hoping i wont need it xx

Hope everyone else well x


----------



## B&LsMom

Fingers crossed everything goes quick and smooth for you!!!


----------



## girlinyork

FX mrskg you get to meet your daughter soon xx


----------



## Kelly9

mrskg looking forward to your birth announcement!


----------



## armymama2012

A friend of mine is in desperate need of Enfamil formula coupons, checks, or samples. Her son was born at 28 weeks in December and was just allowed to come home last week but he has to stay on Enfamil A.R because otherwise if he spits up he forgets to breathe (happened several times already). If you have any formula coupons, checks, or samples you could spare for Enfamil A.R, can you please message me on here so I can give you either her or my address (depending on her preference) so we can get them to her asap?!? Thanks. She has tried WIC but they are not cooperating even with a script from her son's doctor and they are on a tight budget since she is not working full time for another couple of weeks.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Any word Mrskg?!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> Any word Mrskg?!

Yeah, Mrskg???


----------



## girlinyork

According to the update left on her journal mother and baby are well but I'll leave her to announce the details :)


----------



## sherstan

Hey all - just a good news story: I had a mc back in July 2012. My due date was February 24th, 2013. After 7 cycles of trying, I finally got my BFP on February 8th! So I just made it before my due date. GL to you all!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> According to the update left on her journal mother and baby are well but I'll leave her to announce the details :)

Yay, thanks for at least letting us know that. I'll check out her journal!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

sherstan said:


> Hey all - just a good news story: I had a mc back in July 2012. My due date was February 24th, 2013. After 7 cycles of trying, I finally got my BFP on February 8th! So I just made it before my due date. GL to you all!

Yay, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

How are you doing TTC?

Ugh...having slight cramping all the way across my lower abdomen. Havent even been doing anything but sitting here checking email for the last 5 minutes.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> How are you doing TTC?
> 
> Ugh...having slight cramping all the way across my lower abdomen. Havent even been doing anything but sitting here checking email for the last 5 minutes.

hi there armymama. I'm doing better than i was this past weekend. We had a little scare. Had spotting and cramps saturday, enough to worry me so went to the E.R. Bean is ok!!! :cloud9: They were able to see the heartbeat at just 5 weeks 5 days! They pointed it out to us on screen. It was amazing!!! My HCG was great at 6946 so it went up quite a bit. They found a second yolk sac! Not sure it's viable though. They confirmed I did release two eggs and both were fertilized. Craziness! The living baby's heartbeat was 100bpm. I feel so blessed. They think the bleeding could have been still from implantation or from the other sac they think burst or might have, they're not sure about that one yet. Baby was measuring right on, they have me one day ahead of my period day and due date of October 21. What a relief! Now I hope it continues to grow![-o&lt;


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> How are you doing TTC?
> 
> Ugh...having slight cramping all the way across my lower abdomen. Havent even been doing anything but sitting here checking email for the last 5 minutes.

Wonder why you're cramping like that...if it gets worse, you should call your doctor!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm keeping a good eye on my cramping. I have my feet elevated and a 25 ounce bottle of water with me in case I'mdehydrated. If it gets worse or becomes consistent I dont know what to do because my mom is flying home today. I have her car but I dont have anyone to watch my daughter if I have to go to the E.R. No bleeding or spotting so thats good.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm glad that your bean is okay and you got to see the heartbeat! Yay for possible fraternal twins! I hope that you dont have anymore scares. October 21st is DH's nephew's birthday. I think he will be 7 this year.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> I'm keeping a good eye on my cramping. I have my feet elevated and a 25 ounce bottle of water with me in case I'mdehydrated. If it gets worse or becomes consistent I dont know what to do because my mom is flying home today. I have her car but I dont have anyone to watch my daughter if I have to go to the E.R. No bleeding or spotting so thats good.

Hang in there girl and rest, rest, rest!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Ttc when will you know if its viable twins or not?! Exciting!!!! 

Mrskg congrats! 

Congrats to the new bfp to I forget the name!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Ttc when will you know if its viable twins or not?! Exciting!!!!
> 
> Mrskg congrats!
> 
> Congrats to the new bfp to I forget the name!

We should know something by next Tuesday hopefully at our 7 week appointment. It's crazy to think that second embryo might have developed...we shall see.


----------



## Kelly9

Cool! Good luck!


----------



## brkbntly

I'll join :) I mc at 18 wks in December. My due date was May 8th 2013. Here's to a BFP !!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: brk sorry you've had to find yourself in this thread but I wish you luck in catching the eggy soon. Sorry about your loss x


----------



## brkbntly

Thank you Missmummy :) It was one of the hardest things I've ever been through.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

had another bleed today and freaked out. It was worse than last weekend's bleed and i'm still cramping. called the doc's office and they said to come in for an u/s right away. Everything is good, THANK GOD!!! Right now 2 heartbeats!!! The second one was there today. The second baby is ok for now! OMG!!! It still might not make it and the bleeding could be the start of a miscarriage for that one but she said the other baby is perfect, i HEARD the heartbeat today and saw it on the screen, still so tiny but it's measuring right on. There's still hope for the second baby. I'm in shock. They did a progesterone draw today to make sure that's still good. My instructions are to take it easy, nothing over 10 lbs and REST and chill out! How can I do that when I'm bleeding and cramping??? It makes me a nervous wreck. They said they understood my concerns given my history. But for right now, as of today, i'm pregnant with TWINS!!! :cloud9:


----------



## armymama2012

OMG yay! You can usually carry both twins if you make it past 10 weeks with both still having heartbeats, btw. Are you prepared for twins if you do end up with both babies? I've always wanted twin boys.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> OMG yay! You can usually carry both twins if you make it past 10 weeks with both still having heartbeats, btw. Are you prepared for twins if you do end up with both babies? I've always wanted twin boys.

i hope, if the smaller twin doesn't make it, that the other one still does. As long as I get one healthy baby out of this, i'll be happy! Thanks for those statistics though. Good to know. No, we are not prepared for twins but if it happens, we will feel super blessed and just figure it out as we go! We're just excited to be pregnant. We never imagined we'd get twins out of it!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm so glad you are finally pregnant! I'm so psyched that it only took one round of Clomid for you! I'll be praying for both babies!


----------



## Kelly9

That's amazing news! About the twins I mean! How much smaller is the second one? 

I hope the bleeding and cramping eases. We're they able to determine what it was from? A hematoma possibly?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> That's amazing news! About the twins I mean! How much smaller is the second one?
> 
> I hope the bleeding and cramping eases. We're they able to determine what it was from? A hematoma possibly?

I think they are still unsure about the smaller one because her words didn't match what showed on the screen. She said it was much smaller, too small to hear the heart but you could see it but she also said it was measuring 6 weeks and the other one measured 6+1. That doesn't make any sense to me. I'll know more on Tuesday hopefully at my 7-week appt. They said the bleed could be anything. Bleeding is apparently normal in early pregnancy and so are cramps.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> That's amazing news! About the twins I mean! How much smaller is the second one?
> 
> I hope the bleeding and cramping eases. We're they able to determine what it was from? A hematoma possibly?

Wow, look at you almost full term!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope the bleeding and cramps easy TTC, I had bleeding from 4-8 weeks and was so scared, but little man is all snug and safe in there :)

Wow twins?! Omg! That's amazing! I wouldn't be too worried about the sizes/dates at this stage. I was told at my 6 week scan that baby is still really really small and it's really hard to date them when they're that small, that's why they usually wait till 12 weeks to date your pregnancy :thumbup: Fingers crossed for your next scan x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies hope you are all fab and well, im sure so many of you have had babies, got pregnant and many new ladies on here too. Sorry for not doing updates, I am soo behind as still don't have internet :/ When I do get internet, one very ambitious day I WILL update it all :) 
Not much on me atm, me and OH are no longer today, final straw was when he spat on me and Enolah so yh. Being strong for my girly.
Hope all you lovely ladies are having lots of luck your ways, you all deserve it lots and lots. Look forward to catching up with you all soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Hi Jess, what an atrocious way for your OH to treat you! So sorry to hear it :( hope you're both well and you can update us soon with pictures of your little girl xx


----------



## samj732

Aww Jess, I was thinking about you today. I'm sorry about your ex but you need to think of your happiness too! Not to mention your LO doesn't need that in her life. Being a single mom is not easy but you can do it :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies sorry been Mia been soaking up every min of my precious rainbow x Kody arrived 18/2/13 at 20.40 weighing a tiny 6lb 10oz she's just perfect an so worth the wait and heartache x

Jess great to see you sorry to hear about u an ur oh :hugs:

My precious rainbow x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kelly9

Mrskg congrats she's precious! Making me want my girl out like now!!!!! Lol. 

Jess nice to hear from you sorry about your ex. How is it you still don't have Internet!?!?


----------



## 3xBlessed

TTC, what wonderful and exciting news TWINS!!! My fingers are crossed for two healthy heartbeats and measurements at your next appointment! My cousin and my friend who both had twins found out they were having twins b/c of bleeding in the first trimester. Both went on to have 2 healthy babies each!

Massive congrats Mrskg! Little Kody is just precious! Glad you're holding your rainbow.

Jess, so sorry about your OH treating you so poorly! But your Enolah is an absolute beauty!!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

So excited for you, TTC! Twins sound like so much fun.

Glad to hear from you, Jess. Sorry about the ex. :( But your little girl is sooo beautiful! Hadn't seen a pic of her til now. Love it!

And congrats, Mrskg! Kody is so precious! You_ should_ soak it all in! :)

AFM, my next u/s is less than a week away! So excited to (hopefully) find out the gender. :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats KG she really is precious :cloud9:

Great to see you again Jess, Enolah is getting so big now!! So sorry to here about you and OH but sounds like your better off out of there, for yours a Enolah sake. 

Oooo not long at all Harley! That's flown by!!

We've got our 4D scan today. I can't wait, I really file little man is cooperative as we can't have a rescan if he's not! I've got lucozade and fuzzy sweets at the ready even though I don't like any of them :lol: x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mrskg said:


> Hi ladies sorry been Mia been soaking up every min of my precious rainbow x Kody arrived 18/2/13 at 20.40 weighing a tiny 6lb 10oz she's just perfect an so worth the wait and heartache x
> 
> Jess great to see you sorry to hear about u an ur oh :hugs:
> 
> My precious rainbow x

Yay, she's precious!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Harley Quinn said:


> So excited for you, TTC! Twins sound like so much fun.
> 
> Glad to hear from you, Jess. Sorry about the ex. :( But your little girl is sooo beautiful! Hadn't seen a pic of her til now. Love it!
> 
> And congrats, Mrskg! Kody is so precious! You_ should_ soak it all in! :)
> 
> AFM, my next u/s is less than a week away! So excited to (hopefully) find out the gender. :)

Yay for finding out the gender soon of your little one!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Exciting times those gender scans! 

I'm next to pop in here aren't I? Gosh I hope baby is nice and comes within the week.


----------



## girlinyork

I had a nightmare I got to 36 weeks and it was just a blighted ovum. Woken really upset but with my little girl practicing her dancing to calm me down :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

ahhh mrskg she is beautiful congratulations!!!!! 
Kelly - no internet yet as I've had problems with my money so want to make sure that's all sorted before I get it xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

You next Kelly :happydance: 

:hugs: girlin pregnancy dreams are awful :( glad little miss reassured you though :) x


----------



## Kelly9

I get ya Jess that's important! Will be nice when you're back online more! Enolah is super cute. 


Come on bany tulip! Mama wants you out of there!


----------



## lomelly

Great to hear about all these ultrasounds!!

Jess, great to hear from you, and wow how cute is she?? Time is going too fast she's sooo big!

Mrskg, I love the name and she is just so sweet.

Kelly, you are next!! Hope you don't have to wait much longer!

How's everyone doing? We are buried in snow... Yay..


----------



## armymama2012

We finally got my daughter a snowsuit so when we head back to IL today she can play in the snow like she's been begging me to let her do for the past 6 weeks. We went resale shopping and I got my daughter a swimsuit and coverup for the summer, along with 4 newborn girl outfits, and 4 0-3 month girl outfits in case this little one is a girl. 

I'm doing fine. A little sore since this little one likes to kick every time mommy sits down for more than 5 minutes. i'm getting high kicks up by my right boob now and some swishing motions down by my left hip so I have no clue what postition this baby is in.


----------



## carebear1981

So exciting about twins TTC. Hope ur next appointment you get some reassurance :)

Aw Jess, Enolah is gorgeous. Nice to hear from you!

Congrats Mrskg, she's beautiful!!

Pretty soon Kelly!! Can't wait for pics!

To all others I missed, hope ur next scans go well and can't wait for gender updates!!

Afm, still doing wedding plans. That's going to be my baby the next 8 months. Still no talks of trying after, DF thinks we won't have the money... Men...


----------



## armymama2012

I'm doing good. Still dont know the gender but maybe they will show at our 32 week ultrasound in 5 weeks. I'm glad you have something else to focus on. I hope your DF changes his mind about TTC after the wedding!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Exciting times those gender scans!
> 
> I'm next to pop in here aren't I? Gosh I hope baby is nice and comes within the week.

Woohoo, full term today Kelly!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay! 

Ttc didn't you have a scan today?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Yay!
> 
> Ttc didn't you have a scan today?

it was rescheduled to next wednesday, the 13th. Not much longer!


----------



## lomelly

Thought I replied on here!

Kelly, any signs yet?

Army, I don't know how you have the patience to wait for gender scan :haha: I had zero!

Care bear, have you got a dress yet? How's the planning coming?


----------



## armymama2012

Well I'm not as patient as I look. Sorry, I'm not having a good day. I'm gonna go hide in a corner now.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy full term Kelly. 

Not long till your scan now TTC, I still can't believe it's twins!! Eeekkk :D

Army not long till your scan either, hopefully baby will flash it's bits for you. Do you have a feeling of what it is? 

How's everyone doing? X


----------



## armymama2012

I have a feeling its a boy but I could be wrong.


----------



## Kelly9

No signs yet but doc is sweeping my membranes at my 38 week apt so I have high hopes! I'm bouncing on my ball and walking and doing what I can.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Still thinking good thought for you TTC! And I hope the sweep works Kelly! 

AFM...I got my BFP on Monday, confirmed with bloodwork. My hcg was 143 on Monday and today it was 572. More blood next Monday and an ultrasound a week from next Monday (the 18th). Fingers crossed everything goes well and baby is healthy!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay Blessed! Definitely praying! Your numbers look good!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats 3xblessed! 


Lomelly- yep, i bought my dress near the end of january. I love it!!! Plans are going well :) we have a hall, church, photographer and i have meetings with a florist and cupcakes on march 23rd. Definitely moving along well. My shower is booked for july 21st. I always thought i'd have a baby shower first :haha:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oooh, Kelly, you are so close! How exciting!

And congrats, 3xblessed! 

AFM, we had our second scan yesterday! Everything looks great, baby is doing really well, and we found out we are having another boy! :blue: So excited!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Blessed!! 

Aww lovely news Harley, congrats in your little boy :cloud9: x


----------



## armymama2012

Well I got up to go pee a few minutes ago because I couldnt sleep and after I had finished I had a very sharp stabbing pain like someone had shoved a knife up my lady parts and was twisting it. Any ideas? 

Congrats on team blue Harley!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats on :blue: Harley!!!


----------



## girlinyork

armymama2012 said:


> Well I got up to go pee a few minutes ago because I couldnt sleep and after I had finished I had a very sharp stabbing pain like someone had shoved a knife up my lady parts and was twisting it. Any ideas?
> 
> Congrats on team blue Harley!

Lightning crotch? SPD?


----------



## armymama2012

There's a thing called lightning crotch? LOL. I dont have SPD, already asked OB about it. 

Well now it seems little one has the hiccups. I am also feeling pressure in both directions (under my ribs and on my pelvis).


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MissMummyMoo said:


> Happy full term Kelly.
> 
> Not long till your scan now TTC, I still can't believe it's twins!! Eeekkk :D
> 
> Army not long till your scan either, hopefully baby will flash it's bits for you. Do you have a feeling of what it is?
> 
> How's everyone doing? X

I know, i can't either! it's crazy. We'll see though Wednesday if that second heartbeat is still there. I hope so!

And how is your pregnancy going MissMummy? I'm just so glad you are finally preggers! I think I remember you being on here when i first joined about a year ago and you had been trying for a long time. I'm so happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> Still thinking good thought for you TTC! And I hope the sweep works Kelly!
> 
> AFM...I got my BFP on Monday, confirmed with bloodwork. My hcg was 143 on Monday and today it was 572. More blood next Monday and an ultrasound a week from next Monday (the 18th). Fingers crossed everything goes well and baby is healthy!!!

Oh wow, that's SOOOO exciting!!! CONGRATS and H&H 9 months to you! Those numbers are great!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

carebear1981 said:


> Congrats 3xblessed!
> 
> 
> Lomelly- yep, i bought my dress near the end of january. I love it!!! Plans are going well :) we have a hall, church, photographer and i have meetings with a florist and cupcakes on march 23rd. Definitely moving along well. My shower is booked for july 21st. I always thought i'd have a baby shower first :haha:

Now you should just continue focusing on this wedding 100% and that will keep your mind off ttc and then maybe it will just happen!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Harley Quinn said:


> Oooh, Kelly, you are so close! How exciting!
> 
> And congrats, 3xblessed!
> 
> AFM, we had our second scan yesterday! Everything looks great, baby is doing really well, and we found out we are having another boy! :blue: So excited!

Awe yay, congrats on your little baby boy!!! How exciting!!! :cloud9:


----------



## armymama2012

I feel horribly sick. Woke up from a nice nap. I am nauseous and dizzy with throwbbing pain in my lower back .I drank some juice and took Tylenol hoping it was my blood sugar. I did eat lunch before napping so I have some food in my system. Now I feel even more nauseous than before took the Tylenol.


----------



## Kelly9

Blessed so happy for you! Those numbers are fantastic. 

Carebear how exciting! You'll be married before you know it. 

Ttc I'm still eagerly awaiting your scan! 

Harley congrats on a boy! 

Army take it easy and rest. 

I walked 5 Kms mostly uphill to help things along got lots of BHs and sore hips now but not much else. Still hoping and praying this baby comes soon.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Blessed so happy for you! Those numbers are fantastic.
> 
> Carebear how exciting! You'll be married before you know it.
> 
> Ttc I'm still eagerly awaiting your scan!
> 
> Harley congrats on a boy!
> 
> Army take it easy and rest.
> 
> I walked 5 Kms mostly uphill to help things along got lots of BHs and sore hips now but not much else. Still hoping and praying this baby comes soon.

me too!!!


----------



## brkbntly

My original due date was May 8th 2013 and I got my BFP yesterday :) I couldn't be happier. Still a bit on the nervous side until my dr appt Tuesday, but I'm thinking positive thoughts. Baby dust to all you ladies! There has been a ton of support on this site.


----------



## armymama2012

Yay for your bfp! Prayers sent your ay!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brkbntly said:


> My original due date was May 8th 2013 and I got my BFP yesterday :) I couldn't be happier. Still a bit on the nervous side until my dr appt Tuesday, but I'm thinking positive thoughts. Baby dust to all you ladies! There has been a ton of support on this site.

yay for BFP!!! Glad you got it before your due date. How exciting!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats BRK, welcome :)

Not long till your scan TTC! Bet you can't wait to see the LOs again!! X


----------



## B&LsMom

Harley Quinn said:


> Oooh, Kelly, you are so close! How exciting!
> 
> And congrats, 3xblessed!
> 
> AFM, we had our second scan yesterday! Everything looks great, baby is doing really well, and we found out we are having another boy! :blue: So excited!

Congrats on #2 being blue!! Have you picked a name??


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly9 said:


> Blessed so happy for you! Those numbers are fantastic.
> 
> Carebear how exciting! You'll be married before you know it.
> 
> Ttc I'm still eagerly awaiting your scan!
> 
> Harley congrats on a boy!
> 
> Army take it easy and rest.
> 
> I walked 5 Kms mostly uphill to help things along got lots of BHs and sore hips now but not much else. Still hoping and praying this baby comes soon.

Come on baby girl get out!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MissMummyMoo said:


> Congrats BRK, welcome :)
> 
> Not long till your scan TTC! Bet you can't wait to see the LOs again!! X

I can't wait but i'm VERY nervous about it... :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

I can't wait for your scan either ttc. 

I may be meeting baby girl soon. Just waiting for doc to come back and tell me what's happening since my gallbladder is acting up.


----------



## Kelly9

Looks like ill be having a march 12 or 13th baby!


----------



## girlinyork

Omg! Exciting! Are you being induced? X


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Looks like ill be having a march 12 or 13th baby!

Woohoo, AWESOME!!! Good luck and can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## rayraykay

Hi ladies--

I had a miscarriage in November... my due date would have been June 12th. I am really, really hoping for a :bfp: before then. I've heard it's easier to conceive after a MC... but no luck so far... this is my second cycle. OPKs this time around have been negative so far (started taking them on Sunday 10 days after the first day of AF)... will take another in the morning... man I am hoping I can get pregnant soon. Any tips? :sex: positions? Anything? I have been taking prenatals since mid-January. Nature Made brand. I wanna be one of these women who get their rainbow baby! My husband was a rainbow baby for his momma 29 years ago... I am so hoping we can get ours soon. Any information helps.. thank you. And a sincere congratulations to the women who have had babies or are currently pregnant after a loss, I can't imagine how wonderful it must feel. I am truly so happy for all of you. :cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

They're going to put cervidil up there they don't think I'll need anything else as I'm 2 cms dilated as of last check earlier today. 

Sorry you had to join ray ray and best of luck.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Good luck Kelly!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Can't wait for your baby announcement Kelly!


----------



## Camlet

Good luck Kelly! :) xx


----------



## Camlet

Ttc your scan is today isnt it? Good luck!! I'm looking forward to hearing how it went! :) xx


----------



## Kelly9

Lexi Serena Kelly was born march 13,2013 @ 10:26am 7 pounds 14 ounces.


----------



## lomelly

Yaaaaayyyy!!!! Congrats!!! :) lovely name!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Bad news at scan today :nope:...both heartbeats were gone. I'm utterly devastated. My heart is broken. :cry:


----------



## Camlet

Omg ttc I'm so sorry to hear that! :( sending lots of :hugs: your way xx


----------



## Camlet

Aww congratulations Kelly :) xx


----------



## armymama2012

Congrats Kelly, She sounds perfect!

Aww...TTC. Are they going to do tests to see why? I'm sor sorry hun.


----------



## lomelly

I am so sorry TTC. I hope they are able to do some tests on you. You are in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Kelly that's great news!!

:hugs: TTC I am so so sorry hun x


----------



## Kelly9

Ttc I am so so sorry I hope they can get to the bottom of this :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats Kelly <3

Soooo sorry D :hugs: not sure what to say xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Kelly! Love the name, it's one of my picks if I ever have a girl!

TTC...massive hugs...there are no words...I hope you get some answers...you are in all of our hearts!:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

DH and I had it picked for the last 8 years


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Lexi Serena Kelly was born march 13,2013 @ 10:26am 7 pounds 14 ounces.

Yay, congratulations Kelly! Beautiful name.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Congrats Kelly, She sounds perfect!
> 
> Aww...TTC. Are they going to do tests to see why? I'm sor sorry hun.

Yes, bloodwork and testing on the horizon...


----------



## armymama2012

I'm praying for peace and comfort for you TTC.


----------



## Harley Quinn

B&LsMom said:


> Congrats on #2 being blue!! Have you picked a name??

Thanks! I see you have 2 boys too. :) And yes, we have a name... James Olsen Bradbury (Last name), but we plan to call him Jimmy. The "Olsen" is literally just so he can be "Jimmy Olsen" like Superman's pal! (We are huge nerds. :)) Bradbury is after Ray Badbury; we have a bit of a tradition going with using an author or poet name as a middle name, starting with DH's middle name (Estlin, after e.e. cummings). 



rayraykay said:


> Hi ladies--
> 
> I had a miscarriage in November... my due date would have been June 12th. I am really, really hoping for a :bfp: before then. I've heard it's easier to conceive after a MC... but no luck so far... this is my second cycle. OPKs this time around have been negative so far (started taking them on Sunday 10 days after the first day of AF)... will take another in the morning... man I am hoping I can get pregnant soon. Any tips? :sex: positions? Anything? I have been taking prenatals since mid-January. Nature Made brand. I wanna be one of these women who get their rainbow baby! My husband was a rainbow baby for his momma 29 years ago... I am so hoping we can get ours soon. Any information helps.. thank you. And a sincere congratulations to the women who have had babies or are currently pregnant after a loss, I can't imagine how wonderful it must feel. I am truly so happy for all of you. :cloud9:

Hey! So sorry about your loss. Just a few thoughts regarding TTC. Are you doing the OPK's in the morning only? They say they tend to be more accurate if you do them in the afternoon/evening. And you should try to do them around the same time every day. I know some ladies do two a day, one morning and one evening. As for position, stay on the bottom. lol And it really does help to lie there for like 10 minutes after with your hips elevated (stick a pillow under your bum or put your legs up in the air or up to your chest). I've noticed that when I do that, there is less that comes out after I get up (sorry if that's TMI). Good luck!



Kelly9 said:


> Lexi Serena Kelly was born march 13,2013 @ 10:26am 7 pounds 14 ounces.

Wooooo!!! That's great! Lovely name! Hope you're all doing well. :)



ttcbabyisom said:


> Bad news at scan today :nope:...both heartbeats were gone. I'm utterly devastated. My heart is broken. :cry:

Oh, no. That IS devastating. I'm so sorry, hun. Wish I could say something to make it better, but I know I can't. So, just hugs for you. :hugs:


----------



## samj732

Congrats Kelly! Great name :)

TTC I'm so sorry. Massive hugs your way Hun.


----------



## DebbieDobs

Sorry for your lost TTC.

I had my Silent miscarriage confirmed today but I am feeling very positive as OH and I are going to start trying as soon as I have passed my Little Angel naturally, (I started bleeding last night) when the bleeding stops. The lovely Nurse I saw said by the scan pictures I should pass baby in next few days and I asked for a scan picture (Is that weird of me?) as I would like to keep a picture of my Little Angel. My Little Angel would of been due on the 5th Oct 2013.

I am having pate on toast and going to enjoy a few runny eggs and maybe some sushi before I can't have any again for 9 months. I'm not even bothering with alcohol but that's not a big deal for me. 

OH will be taking his Zinc tablets as of today and I will continue my Folic Acid tablets so our bodies are all set. Told him no more hot baths too. lol 

Good Luck to everyone TTC

:dust:

xx


----------



## carebear1981

I'm so sorry ttc. What awful news :hugs: thinking of u 

Sorry to hear of ur loss debbie. Glad u are thinking positive :flower:

Congrats Kelly!! Beautiful name :)

Also a cute name you picked Harley :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

DebbieDobs said:


> Sorry for your lost TTC.
> 
> I had my Silent miscarriage confirmed today but I am feeling very positive as OH and I are going to start trying as soon as I have passed my Little Angel naturally, (I started bleeding last night) when the bleeding stops. The lovely Nurse I saw said by the scan pictures I should pass baby in next few days and I asked for a scan picture (Is that weird of me?) as I would like to keep a picture of my Little Angel. My Little Angel would of been due on the 5th Oct 2013.
> 
> I am having pate on toast and going to enjoy a few runny eggs and maybe some sushi before I can't have any again for 9 months. I'm not even bothering with alcohol but that's not a big deal for me.
> 
> OH will be taking his Zinc tablets as of today and I will continue my Folic Acid tablets so our bodies are all set. Told him no more hot baths too. lol
> 
> Good Luck to everyone TTC
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xx

Wow, i'm so sorry to hear you're going through this too but I wish so bad I had your positive attitude about it. I'm crushed. Sad beyond belief. I was so sure this one was going to go the distance. Not weird at all you wanted a picture for a keepsake. I have one too. My babies would have been due Oct. 21 so I'll say a prayer for both yours and mine. They are our little angels now. :hugs:
I will pray for your BFP to happen again very soon! And me too.


----------



## DebbieDobs

ttcbabyisom said:


> DebbieDobs said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for your lost TTC.
> 
> I had my Silent miscarriage confirmed today but I am feeling very positive as OH and I are going to start trying as soon as I have passed my Little Angel naturally, (I started bleeding last night) when the bleeding stops. The lovely Nurse I saw said by the scan pictures I should pass baby in next few days and I asked for a scan picture (Is that weird of me?) as I would like to keep a picture of my Little Angel. My Little Angel would of been due on the 5th Oct 2013.
> 
> I am having pate on toast and going to enjoy a few runny eggs and maybe some sushi before I can't have any again for 9 months. I'm not even bothering with alcohol but that's not a big deal for me.
> 
> OH will be taking his Zinc tablets as of today and I will continue my Folic Acid tablets so our bodies are all set. Told him no more hot baths too. lol
> 
> Good Luck to everyone TTC
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xx
> 
> Wow, i'm so sorry to hear you're going through this too but I wish so bad I had your positive attitude about it. I'm crushed. Sad beyond belief. I was so sure this one was going to go the distance. Not weird at all you wanted a picture for a keepsake. I have one too. My babies would have been due Oct. 21 so I'll say a prayer for both yours and mine. They are our little angels now. :hugs:
> I will pray for your BFP to happen again very soon! And me too.Click to expand...

I wasn't this positive at first but I had a week to get my head around it as last weeks scan wasn't good. - I am still heartbroken but I am hoping it won't take long to fall again.

I've said to myself what is out of my control is nothing worth stressing over as I can't do anything about it. 

Try to keep your chin up hun xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

DebbieDobs said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DebbieDobs said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for your lost TTC.
> 
> I had my Silent miscarriage confirmed today but I am feeling very positive as OH and I are going to start trying as soon as I have passed my Little Angel naturally, (I started bleeding last night) when the bleeding stops. The lovely Nurse I saw said by the scan pictures I should pass baby in next few days and I asked for a scan picture (Is that weird of me?) as I would like to keep a picture of my Little Angel. My Little Angel would of been due on the 5th Oct 2013.
> 
> I am having pate on toast and going to enjoy a few runny eggs and maybe some sushi before I can't have any again for 9 months. I'm not even bothering with alcohol but that's not a big deal for me.
> 
> OH will be taking his Zinc tablets as of today and I will continue my Folic Acid tablets so our bodies are all set. Told him no more hot baths too. lol
> 
> Good Luck to everyone TTC
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xx
> 
> Wow, i'm so sorry to hear you're going through this too but I wish so bad I had your positive attitude about it. I'm crushed. Sad beyond belief. I was so sure this one was going to go the distance. Not weird at all you wanted a picture for a keepsake. I have one too. My babies would have been due Oct. 21 so I'll say a prayer for both yours and mine. They are our little angels now. :hugs:
> I will pray for your BFP to happen again very soon! And me too.Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't this positive at first but I had a week to get my head around it as last weeks scan wasn't good. - I am still heartbroken but I am hoping it won't take long to fall again.
> 
> I've said to myself what is out of my control is nothing worth stressing over as I can't do anything about it.
> 
> Try to keep your chin up hun xxClick to expand...

you too...hugs for both of us!


----------



## B&LsMom

So sorry TTC and Debbie :hugs:

Harley yep I have two little princes!! 

Kelly congrats on baby Lexi's arrival!! Did your delivery go well??


----------



## Kelly9

Delivery was pretty good I'd say, I'm happy with it. Will hopefully get birthstory typed tonight. But for now here are a few pics, bump pic was taken 11 hours or so before she came, it's like I knew!
 



Attached Files:







lexi38weeks.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 8









lexi.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 8









lexi1.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## samj732

:hugs: to the ladies that need them. 

Please pray for Iz as she has her surgery Tuesday. The worrying never ends. 

:dust: to all those that need it!!


----------



## armymama2012

I will definityely be praying for little Iz Sam.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Delivery was pretty good I'd say, I'm happy with it. Will hopefully get birthstory typed tonight. But for now here are a few pics, bump pic was taken 11 hours or so before she came, it's like I knew!

Beautiful...so happy for you.


----------



## Kelly9

I hope her surgery goes well Sam!

ttc still sending you hugs


----------



## 3xBlessed

Sending prayers Sam!


----------



## B&LsMom

Sam I'm so sorry baby girl has to have surgery. I hope everything goes well and she has a speedy recovery! Kelly beautiful pics. She is so squeeshy and new in that last one I love it!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope the surgery goes well Sam :hugs: for you all x


----------



## Kelly9

Hope it went well Sam!


----------



## samj732

Hey all, the surgery went very well and there were no complications. Iz has basically been sleeping since (so the past 15 hours) and she is in pain. Poor thing but the doctor thought we should be able to go home today. I'm nervous because she's so uncomfortable and it's hard to pick her up without hurting her. I'm used to putting her over my shoulder to burp her and I can't do that until her belly button has healed. It's going to be tough to play with her at all for a while I think :( also she has a drainage tube coming out from her kidney that has to stay in for two weeks, and the tests show that she has 'bladder reflux' meaning that urine travels UP from the bladder into the kidneys when her bladder is full. The doctor said this sometimes gets better with age but if not she might have to have another surgery in the future.

So anyways yesterday was a very long day. Up at 5 AM, checking in at radiology at 8 AM, two hours of testing then off to surgery. Luckily the surgical team was running on time (how often does that happen!?) so Iz got taken in on time. I certainly don't want to do this again.


----------



## armymama2012

Awww...I'm so sorry she is in pain. How long is recovery suppose to take? 

AFM-I'm miserable with hip pain and have to take Tylenol every 5-6 hours for it or else I cant move basically.


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry she's in pain Sam but hopefully the other issues will work themselves out in time and you'll never have to do this again.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I miss my babies and my pregnancy so bad. :cry:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

samj732 said:


> Hey all, the surgery went very well and there were no complications. Iz has basically been sleeping since (so the past 15 hours) and she is in pain. Poor thing but the doctor thought we should be able to go home today. I'm nervous because she's so uncomfortable and it's hard to pick her up without hurting her. I'm used to putting her over my shoulder to burp her and I can't do that until her belly button has healed. It's going to be tough to play with her at all for a while I think :( also she has a drainage tube coming out from her kidney that has to stay in for two weeks, and the tests show that she has 'bladder reflux' meaning that urine travels UP from the bladder into the kidneys when her bladder is full. The doctor said this sometimes gets better with age but if not she might have to have another surgery in the future.
> 
> So anyways yesterday was a very long day. Up at 5 AM, checking in at radiology at 8 AM, two hours of testing then off to surgery. Luckily the surgical team was running on time (how often does that happen!?) so Iz got taken in on time. I certainly don't want to do this again.

i'm so glad everything went well with the surgery...hopefully you can rest a little easier now. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Awww...I'm so sorry she is in pain. How long is recovery suppose to take?
> 
> AFM-I'm miserable with hip pain and have to take Tylenol every 5-6 hours for it or else I cant move basically.

so sorry you're in so much pain armymama... :-(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

B&LsMom said:


> Sam I'm so sorry baby girl has to have surgery. I hope everything goes well and she has a speedy recovery! Kelly beautiful pics. She is so squeeshy and new in that last one I love it!!

love your new avatar!


----------



## samj732

Total recovery time should be about 2-4 weeks? They didn't have to cut the muscles so it shouldn't be too bad - so the doctor says. We should be getting released from the hospital today. I'm nervous because I simply picked her up earlier and she started screaming. Poor thing :(


----------



## girlinyork

Poor little mite <3


----------



## Kelly9

so many hugs to you ttc. Will you hold off on trying again till some results come in from testing?

For those who are interested, sorry if the pics make some sad :hugs: :Heres a sneakpeak of Lexi's newborn shots, made me tear up they're just so perfect! https://www.tanyashields.com/2013/03/baby-lexi-halifax-newborn-photographer/
You have to scroll down.


----------



## 3xBlessed

ttcbabyisom said:


> I miss my babies and my pregnancy so bad. :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

ttcbabyisom said:


> B&LsMom said:
> 
> 
> Sam I'm so sorry baby girl has to have surgery. I hope everything goes well and she has a speedy recovery! Kelly beautiful pics. She is so squeeshy and new in that last one I love it!!
> 
> love your new avatar!Click to expand...

Thanks Hun. Thinking of you and sending tons of virtual :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly9 said:


> so many hugs to you ttc. Will you hold off on trying again till some results come in from testing?
> 
> For those who are interested, sorry if the pics make some sad :hugs: :Heres a sneakpeak of Lexi's newborn shots, made me tear up they're just so perfect! https://www.tanyashields.com/2013/03/baby-lexi-halifax-newborn-photographer/
> You have to scroll down.

Beautiful photos of Miss Lexi!! Love seeing big brother and you too!!


----------



## samj732

Big hugs ttc. I can't imagine what you're feeling right now. I hope you can at least get some answers out of this if nothing else.

Great pics Kelly! You sure are one gorgeous family :)


----------



## Camlet

Aww Kelly those pictures are amazing & so adorable!!! :D xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Huge :hugs: TTC I can't imagine what your feeling right now.

Kelly those pics are amazing!! x


----------



## Mcaparoula

How are you girl?

Well im TTC for 2 month now after a miscarriage in october .....
well 7dpo i took 3 tests in the evening and it gave me a faint bfp
the 8dpo in the morning nothing im so confused did anybody ever had that happen and still got a bfp?

Thanks :)
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.php.png
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lomelly

big :hugs: to you TTC... gosh I hope they can give you some answers. and that your rainbow baby comes to you soon.

sam, so sorry Iz is still in pain, I hope she has a speedy recovery. how is she doing now?

kelly, fantastic pics. she is so cute!

army, do you have SPD? (sorry if you said so and I missed it... sometimes I can't remember what's what anymore.... lol) sounds awful :(

carebear, how's the planning coming??


----------



## armymama2012

Lomelly, I honestly dont know. I havent asked the dr because the pain wasnt bad until after my last appointment. Now I'm swallowing Tylenol or taking a bathevery 4 hours to be able to walk. Will definitely bring it up. A friend of mine who is 31 weeks has it and says it just gets worse and you can be stuck with it for the rest of your life. She is afraid it will make delivering her abby very painful.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It does sound like SPD army however it nearly always disappears once you've had baby. I have severe SPD, I've been off work since 16 weeks for it and I've also got crutches to help me walk. See if you can go see a physio about it there's all sorts they can try x


----------



## armymama2012

I'm not familiar with the word or abbreviation physio.


----------



## DebbieDobs

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Physiotherapy/Pages/Introduction.aspx


----------



## Kelly9

Physiotherapist. 

I had SPD pretty bad too and it's gone now.


----------



## Kelly9

Physiotherapist. 

I had SPD pretty bad too and it's gone now.


----------



## girlinyork

A chiropractor completely obliterated my SPD and pelvic pain and I was on crutches


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yup a physiotherapist. I tried accupuncture too but it didn't help mine at all however I have a friend who it almost got rid of it for her!! X


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> so many hugs to you ttc. Will you hold off on trying again till some results come in from testing?
> 
> For those who are interested, sorry if the pics make some sad :hugs: :Heres a sneakpeak of Lexi's newborn shots, made me tear up they're just so perfect! https://www.tanyashields.com/2013/03/baby-lexi-halifax-newborn-photographer/
> You have to scroll down.

Thank you. Yeah, we have to wait to try right now until my hcg is back to 0 and i have had one period...the waiting is so hard but i understand it. i just hope they can fix me before we conceive again so this doesn't happen again.

I did tear up at your pics because they are SO beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mcaparoula said:


> How are you girl?
> 
> Well im TTC for 2 month now after a miscarriage in october .....
> well 7dpo i took 3 tests in the evening and it gave me a faint bfp
> the 8dpo in the morning nothing im so confused did anybody ever had that happen and still got a bfp?
> 
> Thanks :)

sorry sweetie, it could be a chemical or maybe a false test...i had the same thing but had a whole week of positives and then mine went negative and they ruled mine a chemical. Good luck.


----------



## samj732

Army, physiotherapist = physical therapy here in the states ;) I went to one when I was first pregnant for severe back pain and it honestly did help.

Iz is doing better. She doesn't seem to be in too much pain but I am still giving Tylenol around the clock as its easier to prevent pain then treat it. No fevers or anything either so were doing pretty good :)


----------



## armymama2012

Well I had a scare this afternoon. Didnt feel any movement for almost 4 hours. I wasnt rushing around ( I was checking emails and eating) so I know I would have felt if baby had moved. So I laid down for 45 minutes and still nothing. OB told me to go in for NST. Baby is fine. Steady heartrate and tons of movement once the monitors were on them. I guess I have a troublemaker too!


----------



## samj732

^^ hehe, Iz used to do that to me all the time. Then freak out when the monitors came on or they checked for heartbeat. They get sleepy too!


----------



## armymama2012

It just scared me because I hadnt had a "lazy baby" day in a while and that 3 hour time span is exactly when I usually feel the majority of the baby movements.


----------



## samj732

Sneaky little thing!!

Here is a pic of the drain Iz has in her left side. Its connected to a catheter (like a regular urine catheter) and if anyone has seen one before you know how huge it would be compared to a baby. It's a pain in the ass because we have to drag it around everywhere we go.

Also it's only held in by that tegaderm! And I am. Not. Supposed. To. Rip. it. Out. Ugh, so scary.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## armymama2012

Awww...I feel so bad for the little dear! And I can understand how scared you can be about that as a mother.


----------



## girlinyork

Bless the poor little thing <3 have you got time off to look after her? X


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Well I had a scare this afternoon. Didnt feel any movement for almost 4 hours. I wasnt rushing around ( I was checking emails and eating) so I know I would have felt if baby had moved. So I laid down for 45 minutes and still nothing. OB told me to go in for NST. Baby is fine. Steady heartrate and tons of movement once the monitors were on them. I guess I have a troublemaker too!

oh thank god, how scary!


----------



## Kelly9

Its sucky sam to have it only held in by the tegaderm but will be so much easier on Izz to remove by not having it stitched in. :hugs:


----------



## samj732

^^ very true.

Her surgery was last Tuesday and I go back to work this Tuesday. She seems to be doing great so I'm not too worried. Her daycare is only two blocks from work so if anything does happen I can be right there.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I feel bad for my daughter. She has a congested cough. Not producing anything but it sounds horrible. Also her nose is really runny. When she gets upset she sometimes starts choking because of her congestion.


----------



## carebear1981

Lomelly> wedding planning is going great! We chose our cupcakes on the weekend and our florist. I'm so excited I found my perfect bouquet :) my stress is decreasing immensely now that we have most of the big things decided. 
I realize how depressed I was last year after my loss. Now that I am looking so forward to this wedding, I have so much more energy and want to be out and do more things. It was so hard! 

So glad Iz is doing good sam. The poor thing having to go thru that!


----------



## 3xBlessed

I had an ultrasound this morning, the baby is measuring small (only 6 weeks 3 days and I should be 7 weeks 1 day)...and the growth from last week was only 4 days. My hcg didn't even double from one week ago and now my progesterone is 8.9. So scared of losing another baby...


----------



## Kelly9

Oh blessed I hope it doesn't happen again, have they got you on progesterone now?


----------



## Kelly9

My birth story for those who want to read. It's long.


Lexi Serena Kelly
March 13, 2013. 10:26 am. 7 lbs 14 oz. 20 in. HC 34 cms.

Tuesday march 12 I woke up very early in the morning to excruciating pain, gall bladder pain. I toughed it out for 3 hours before having my MIL take me to the windsor hospital. At the hospital they managed my pain and vomiting and then released me the next morning at 1030 ish with instructions to go straight to the IWK maternity hospital to see my OB who Id had an apt with later on in the day anyway. 

They took me straight up for monitoring where I developed a fever, I had something viral that Skyler had had the week before. Based off labs they decided to admit me and I was to be helped along into labour in the next couple of days when a spot opened up. I was already 2 cms dilated 50% effaced and in early labour with irregular contractions.

My doula came to visit later that evening then I went to bed. 

I woke up at about 120 am on the 13th of march to convulsions and muscles spasms so strong that I could not stop them and breathing was hard due to my neck muscles being strained so hard. My belly was rock solid as well for the same reason. I called for the nurse who listened to babys heart beat with the doppler and discovered it was 210 and maintaining that rate so she called the resident on call. 

I was sent down to the birthing unit by request of the on call doc and it was decided that theyd help me along in labour that night due to a resurgence of the fever which had caused my convulsions because of the babys heart rate. The nurse who was there when I arrived stated that Id be having a baby tonight and not vaginally if we could not get her heart rate down. That freaked me out and made my cry but the nurse said it was likely due to my fever spike and with fluids and tylenol it should go down. Sure enough that worked! 

I did not like the on call doctor who came in and stated matter of fact, well break your water and give you pitocin to get you going. I argued with her for what felt like ages but finally got my way and was just given cervidil at about 3:15am. Sure enough a couple of hours later (5 am) I was in active labour without the need of medications. Contractions started somewhat slow but built in intensity pretty fast, by sometime after 7 I had asked for fentanyl for pain so the nurse checked me, I was 4-5 cms dilated. 10 mins or so later while waiting for the meds I was feeling the urge to push, I mentioned this to my nurse and she asked if she could check me again, I said heck no, as I figured I was 10 cms and ready to push but had decided I wanted the epidural for pushing and knew they wouldnt give it to me if they knew I was 10 cms. Finally the doc came in for the epi and by 830 I was good and the urge to push was no longer there. Sometime around 930 I was feeling an intense urge to push again that was causing pain despite the epidural, so the nurse checked me and sure enough I was ready to go. We waited for the doc to come rupture my membranes for a long time maybe 40 mins or more before the urge was so intense I just said I need to push so lets do it. Nurse was good with that so I pushed one push and my waters literally burst from my body and went 5 feet all over the bed and floor, still no doc. I pushed with the next contraction and could feel baby coming, I pushed with the second contraction and the nurse said to stop as baby was right there. Finally we got the doctor in! A new one due to shift change thank god. A few controlled pushes later and Lexi was born! All in all I think she came out in about 5-7 mins! I had a 1st degree tear with one small section that was 2nd degree, I believe I only got 3 stitches and recovery has been much better this time around.


----------



## girlinyork

3xBlessed said:


> I had an ultrasound this morning, the baby is measuring small (only 6 weeks 3 days and I should be 7 weeks 1 day)...and the growth from last week was only 4 days. My hcg didn't even double from one week ago and now my progesterone is 8.9. So scared of losing another baby...

Oh no, I really hope everything turns out okay xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

carebear1981 said:


> Lomelly> wedding planning is going great! We chose our cupcakes on the weekend and our florist. I'm so excited I found my perfect bouquet :) my stress is decreasing immensely now that we have most of the big things decided.
> I realize how depressed I was last year after my loss. Now that I am looking so forward to this wedding, I have so much more energy and want to be out and do more things. It was so hard!
> 
> So glad Iz is doing good sam. The poor thing having to go thru that!

hey girl, everything sounds great about your wedding planning and glad it's helping take your mind off this ttc business!!! :hugs:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Yes Kelly, I am already on progesterone 2x a day


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> I had an ultrasound this morning, the baby is measuring small (only 6 weeks 3 days and I should be 7 weeks 1 day)...and the growth from last week was only 4 days. My hcg didn't even double from one week ago and now my progesterone is 8.9. So scared of losing another baby...

Oh no, how scary!!! Can they give you progesterone supplements to help sustain it??? I'm sorry. Hang in there! When's your next appointment???


----------



## 3xBlessed

Not until next Wednesday TTC...I asked the nurse if she's ever seen a situation like mine turn out good and she said it doesn't usually. Heartbroken isn't even the word for how I feel right now...3 losses in 10 months...strangely I still have some hope down deep...it keeps popping out every few hours...


----------



## Kelly9

Blessed :hugs: of course you have hope you have some amazing healthy children to prove it's possible! I'll keep you and a good outcome in my thoughts.


----------



## girlinyork

3xBlessed said:


> Not until next Wednesday TTC...I asked the nurse if she's ever seen a situation like mine turn out good and she said it doesn't usually. Heartbroken isn't even the word for how I feel right now...3 losses in 10 months...strangely I still have some hope down deep...it keeps popping out every few hours...

I am so so sorry this is happening to you :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> Not until next Wednesday TTC...I asked the nurse if she's ever seen a situation like mine turn out good and she said it doesn't usually. Heartbroken isn't even the word for how I feel right now...3 losses in 10 months...strangely I still have some hope down deep...it keeps popping out every few hours...

Ugh...i'm so sorry...don't even know what to say to make you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Thanks TTC, we're all here bc we know just how this feels. Just being able to share with ladies who know there's nothing to say to make it better but who listen and understand every up and down does make it a little better. I'm very lucky to have my two little men too.


----------



## samj732

:hugs: blessed. I'm hoping for some good news for you.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> My birth story for those who want to read. It's long.
> 
> 
> Lexi Serena Kelly
> March 13, 2013. 10:26 am. 7 lbs 14 oz. 20 in. HC 34 cms.
> 
> Tuesday march 12 I woke up very early in the morning to excruciating pain, gall bladder pain. I toughed it out for 3 hours before having my MIL take me to the windsor hospital. At the hospital they managed my pain and vomiting and then released me the next morning at 1030 ish with instructions to go straight to the IWK maternity hospital to see my OB who Id had an apt with later on in the day anyway.
> 
> They took me straight up for monitoring where I developed a fever, I had something viral that Skyler had had the week before. Based off labs they decided to admit me and I was to be helped along into labour in the next couple of days when a spot opened up. I was already 2 cms dilated 50% effaced and in early labour with irregular contractions.
> 
> My doula came to visit later that evening then I went to bed.
> 
> I woke up at about 120 am on the 13th of march to convulsions and muscles spasms so strong that I could not stop them and breathing was hard due to my neck muscles being strained so hard. My belly was rock solid as well for the same reason. I called for the nurse who listened to babys heart beat with the doppler and discovered it was 210 and maintaining that rate so she called the resident on call.
> 
> I was sent down to the birthing unit by request of the on call doc and it was decided that theyd help me along in labour that night due to a resurgence of the fever which had caused my convulsions because of the babys heart rate. The nurse who was there when I arrived stated that Id be having a baby tonight and not vaginally if we could not get her heart rate down. That freaked me out and made my cry but the nurse said it was likely due to my fever spike and with fluids and tylenol it should go down. Sure enough that worked!
> 
> I did not like the on call doctor who came in and stated matter of fact, well break your water and give you pitocin to get you going. I argued with her for what felt like ages but finally got my way and was just given cervidil at about 3:15am. Sure enough a couple of hours later (5 am) I was in active labour without the need of medications. Contractions started somewhat slow but built in intensity pretty fast, by sometime after 7 I had asked for fentanyl for pain so the nurse checked me, I was 4-5 cms dilated. 10 mins or so later while waiting for the meds I was feeling the urge to push, I mentioned this to my nurse and she asked if she could check me again, I said heck no, as I figured I was 10 cms and ready to push but had decided I wanted the epidural for pushing and knew they wouldnt give it to me if they knew I was 10 cms. Finally the doc came in for the epi and by 830 I was good and the urge to push was no longer there. Sometime around 930 I was feeling an intense urge to push again that was causing pain despite the epidural, so the nurse checked me and sure enough I was ready to go. We waited for the doc to come rupture my membranes for a long time maybe 40 mins or more before the urge was so intense I just said I need to push so lets do it. Nurse was good with that so I pushed one push and my waters literally burst from my body and went 5 feet all over the bed and floor, still no doc. I pushed with the next contraction and could feel baby coming, I pushed with the second contraction and the nurse said to stop as baby was right there. Finally we got the doctor in! A new one due to shift change thank god. A few controlled pushes later and Lexi was born! All in all I think she came out in about 5-7 mins! I had a 1st degree tear with one small section that was 2nd degree, I believe I only got 3 stitches and recovery has been much better this time around.

First of all, congrats again Kelly and love her name. Sounds like you had a lot of craziness going on but the end result worked out perfectly. I can't believe you had convulsions though, that's crazy. That would have freaked me out! Glad to hear you got your way with your birth. Geesh, they seem like they can be pretty pushy, huh. Wow, that's crazy about your waters...I'm always afraid when it's my turn, i'll pooh. He, he...i know they say that's very common. I witnessed by niece Kenzie being born and my sister pee'd all over the doc because he forgot to cath her. It was funny.

Anyway, CONGRATS Kelly on your beautiful new DAUGHTER!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Peeing and pooping during labour are so normal! You're to busy thinking about other things to even notice.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Peeing and pooping during labour are so normal! You're to busy thinking about other things to even notice.

ha...very true!


----------



## samj732

I totally pooped when I was pushing. Idk how you can't! I think if you don't poop you aren't pushing good enough :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

samj732 said:


> I totally pooped when I was pushing. Idk how you can't! I think if you don't poop you aren't pushing good enough :)

Ha, excellent Sam!


----------



## kategirl

Been reading back a ways, I see there's been some bad and some good since I've been on. I want to give all of you hugs for both our joys and our sorrows.

I don't know if I peed or poo-ed, the epidural was so strong I never would have felt it, and my husband didn't notice if I did!

Becca has been great, and I've really been enjoying my time off work with her, though I only have a few more weeks. She's finally starting to take a bottle (of breastmilk) which she'll need to do once I'm back at work. I've been worried a bit about something happening to her (I worry about SIDS, etc) but I know that it's normal to worry a bit.

I've been missing the baby that we lost recently. I wonder what they would have been like, if they would have been like Becca or if they would have been different. I wonder what they would have grown up like. It's not really a saddness like it used to be, it's more just wondering. Especially when I see photos of my friend's babies who were born when they would have been born, I just wonder and think about them.

Also, one of my friends happened to randomly mention Molly Bears (mollybears.com) on Facebook today. They make teddy bears that are weighted to the weight of an infant that you've lost. There's a long wait list, but I wanted to let you guys know about it if anyone is interested. I think it's a really great idea to honor and remember our angels.


----------



## kategirl

Oh, and Becca is a giant, she's already over 14 lbs and 24 inches before 8 weeks! Crazy! And all she's had is breastmilk.


----------



## armymama2012

LOL Sounds like how my daughter grew in her first 6 months. She was in the 90th percentile for everything. Glad to hear she is learning to take a bottle. I have been thinking about the baby that we lost too since the one year anniversary was less than 2 weeks ago. I went and visited our son Joshua's grave marker on Easter Sunday. We brought him an Easter Lily. It was good to go there again since I hadnt been since last July. He'd be such a big almost 3 year old boy now.


----------



## 3xBlessed

I had my ultrasound today and there was a heartbeat anymore. Baby never grew beyond 6 weeks 2 days and I should be 8 weeks 5 days. I should miscarry within the next week or so. :cry:


----------



## 3xBlessed

*wasn't a heartbeat


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh Blessed I am so so sorry hun :( :hugs: x


----------



## samj732

Aww blessed, big :hugs: your way. Did you ask about any testing or anything along those lines? 

Kate, Iz grew like crazy when she always on bm too. It's just so good for them they suck up all the nutrients. She's finally starting to slow down on the weight now.


----------



## Camlet

3xBlessed said:


> I had my ultrasound today and there was a heartbeat anymore. Baby never grew beyond 6 weeks 2 days and I should be 8 weeks 5 days. I should miscarry within the next week or so. :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 3xBlessed

samj732 said:


> Aww blessed, big :hugs: your way. Did you ask about any testing or anything along those lines?
> 
> Kate, Iz grew like crazy when she always on bm too. It's just so good for them they suck up all the nutrients. She's finally starting to slow down on the weight now.

I'd rather miscarry naturally this time, I had a lot of swelling after my D&C last year and don't want to go through that again. I guess they can only do testing if they do a D&C. He said I may have to go for a biopsy to see if there is inflammation causing the miscarriages.


----------



## DebbieDobs

3xBlessed said:


> I had my ultrasound today and there was a heartbeat anymore. Baby never grew beyond 6 weeks 2 days and I should be 8 weeks 5 days. I should miscarry within the next week or so. :cry:

[/QUOTE]I'd rather miscarry naturally this time, I had a lot of swelling after my D&C last year and don't want to go through that again. I guess they can only do testing if they do a D&C. He said I may have to go for a biopsy to see if there is inflammation causing the miscarriages.[/QUOTE]

I have just MC naturally. I was concerned and worried about D&C so chose to go it by myself. Hope your ok x


----------



## kategirl

I'm so sorry, Blessed. :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

So so sorry blessed :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Blessed I'm so sorry you're going through this again :hugs:

Lexi is BM only but she's gaining so slow. 3 weeks today and not up to birth weight yet. I have tons of milk just need her to stop throwing up so much.

I also have been thinking about Hannah a lot since Lexi was born makes me wonder what she would have been like and looked like and sad that my other two will never get to know her.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Kelly has Lexi got reflux, that's what it sounds like :( :hugs: hope she stops throwing her feeds up soon.

Less than 5 weeks till my DD and 2/3 weeks until induction for me :wacko: it's flying by!! X


----------



## Kelly9

That's what we're thinking missmummy she's been on Zantac for almost a week now and it's slowed down some which is nice. She's also gained 8 ounces in 4 days which is fab! So we'll keep up with the meds.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> Been reading back a ways, I see there's been some bad and some good since I've been on. I want to give all of you hugs for both our joys and our sorrows.
> 
> I don't know if I peed or poo-ed, the epidural was so strong I never would have felt it, and my husband didn't notice if I did!
> 
> Becca has been great, and I've really been enjoying my time off work with her, though I only have a few more weeks. She's finally starting to take a bottle (of breastmilk) which she'll need to do once I'm back at work. I've been worried a bit about something happening to her (I worry about SIDS, etc) but I know that it's normal to worry a bit.
> 
> I've been missing the baby that we lost recently. I wonder what they would have been like, if they would have been like Becca or if they would have been different. I wonder what they would have grown up like. It's not really a saddness like it used to be, it's more just wondering. Especially when I see photos of my friend's babies who were born when they would have been born, I just wonder and think about them.
> 
> Also, one of my friends happened to randomly mention Molly Bears (mollybears.com) on Facebook today. They make teddy bears that are weighted to the weight of an infant that you've lost. There's a long wait list, but I wanted to let you guys know about it if anyone is interested. I think it's a really great idea to honor and remember our angels.

hey girl, glad to hear Becca has been great. Of course!  Oh i totally get ya on missing the one(s) you lost. I'm sure I'll feel the exact same way. The site sounds awesome. Wouldn't make sense for me to do it I guess since i have no clue what mine weighed inside me, i just know how far along they were.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> I had my ultrasound today and there was a heartbeat anymore. Baby never grew beyond 6 weeks 2 days and I should be 8 weeks 5 days. I should miscarry within the next week or so. :cry:

Oh my gosh, Blessed, I'm so so sorry hun. I know exactly how it feels and it's horrible. You will be in my prayers and try to take care hun. Ugh.. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MissMummyMoo said:


> Oh Blessed I am so so sorry hun :( :hugs: x

You're getting so close MissMummy. how exciting!!! Noticing anything yet?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> samj732 said:
> 
> 
> Aww blessed, big :hugs: your way. Did you ask about any testing or anything along those lines?
> 
> Kate, Iz grew like crazy when she always on bm too. It's just so good for them they suck up all the nutrients. She's finally starting to slow down on the weight now.
> 
> I'd rather miscarry naturally this time, I had a lot of swelling after my D&C last year and don't want to go through that again. I guess they can only do testing if they do a D&C. He said I may have to go for a biopsy to see if there is inflammation causing the miscarriages.Click to expand...

Hey sweetie. I did the exact same thing as you. D&C first time around, decided to do it naturally this time...well i used a pill to help. It happened in 4 hours for me once I took the meds. No, they can do testing on your baby if you really want them to if you're able to retrieve it once you pass it and take it in. I'm sorry if that's hard to hear, it sucks. I did it for mine. I wanted testing. Still waiting on news. They also did a endometrial biopsy on me because i didn't pass all the tissue...good luck with it all sweetie. WE are all here for you...these next few weeks are going to be tough. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## 3xBlessed

My doctor mentioned the possibility of a biopsy as well to find possible cause for three miscarriages in a row after two healthy children. He said I might have inflammation and if so a simple round of antibiotics could clear it up. We'll see...still just waiting to start miscarrying...he said he would give me the pill if it doesn't start in a week. Just hope I'm not at work when it starts.


----------



## lomelly

Blessed, so so sorry to hear :hugs:

Kelly, glad she is gaining weight now.

Missmummy you are almost there!!!

For the record I did not pee or poop during labour, but that was likely cause I did both right before the epidural... I hear of a lot of people that did!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you TTC and Lomelly not long at all! No signs yet but I'm being induced between 37 and 38 weeks! Should get my date on Monday. 

Lomelly I pooed in both my labours :lol:

:hugs: blessed x


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly thanks for sharing your birthstory!!!

3xs I'm so sorry for your loss : hugs: I hope it goes smoothly for you to handle it on your own. I'm still paying on my d&c from September 2011. Only two more payments to go!

Missy best of luck for your induction!! Why are they inducing you early??

As for me the due date of my angel was on April 1st. Lots of thinking about that little one this time of year but so thankful for the healthy little boy I'm holding in my arms right now. He is meant to be in our lives!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> My doctor mentioned the possibility of a biopsy as well to find possible cause for three miscarriages in a row after two healthy children. He said I might have inflammation and if so a simple round of antibiotics could clear it up. We'll see...still just waiting to start miscarrying...he said he would give me the pill if it doesn't start in a week. Just hope I'm not at work when it starts.

well i think they should do that for you to find out what's going on! I'm so sorry hun you're STILL waiting to miscarry. Ugh...how awful. Can't you take the medicine to move it along? If you do end up taking the pill, you WON'T want to be at work for that. Mine kicked in 4 hours later. They told me to take mine before bed. Thinking of you... :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MissMummyMoo said:


> Thank you TTC and Lomelly not long at all! No signs yet but I'm being induced between 37 and 38 weeks! Should get my date on Monday.
> 
> Lomelly I pooed in both my labours :lol:
> 
> :hugs: blessed x

Woohoo, you'll be holding your baby next Friday, then? The 19th? :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

B&LsMom said:


> Kelly thanks for sharing your birthstory!!!
> 
> 3xs I'm so sorry for your loss : hugs: I hope it goes smoothly for you to handle it on your own. I'm still paying on my d&c from September 2011. Only two more payments to go!
> 
> Missy best of luck for your induction!! Why are they inducing you early??
> 
> As for me the due date of my angel was on April 1st. Lots of thinking about that little one this time of year but so thankful for the healthy little boy I'm holding in my arms right now. He is meant to be in our lives!!

:wave: B&LsMom. It took me a long time to pay off my D&C too...i was so happy when I finally did. Now I have a new set of bills that I'm going to be paying on for awhile. Ugh...never ends. Good job on yours, almost there!

:hugs: to you for the April 1 baby.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

They're inducing me because I have obstetric cholestasis. My induction date is next Friday. I may have to go in on Thursday depending how my internal on Monday goes. 

Hows everyone doing? X


----------



## armymama2012

So prayers please...baby is breach (head up right behind my belly button) ad so I get another ultrasound at 36-37 weeks to check on growth and position again. If still breach then I'll have to get a C-section at 39 weeks. Otherwise baby is completely healthy and kicking my cervix a lot. Baby is weighing 9 ounces over the average but doctor isnt concerned since all my babies have been average or bigger.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> So prayers please...baby is breach (head up right behind my belly button) ad so I get another ultrasound at 36-37 weeks to check on growth and position again. If still breach then I'll have to get a C-section at 39 weeks. Otherwise baby is completely healthy and kicking my cervix a lot. Baby is weighing 9 ounces over the average but doctor isnt concerned since all my babies have been average or bigger.

Sorry armymama baby is breech but sounds like everything else is perfect so i'm keeping my fingers crossed baby turns in time!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Armymam there's plenty of time for baby to turn. A lady on my May pregnancy thread was the same and her baby turned around 34 weeks I think :thumbup: fingers crossed bubs turns for you x


----------



## armymama2012

Everything else is fine. My first child was breech at this point. He never turned so I had to have a C-section at 41 weeks. This time my C-section would be for 38-39 weeks if baby doesnt flip by then.


----------



## 3xBlessed

ttcbabyisom said:


> 3xBlessed said:
> 
> 
> My doctor mentioned the possibility of a biopsy as well to find possible cause for three miscarriages in a row after two healthy children. He said I might have inflammation and if so a simple round of antibiotics could clear it up. We'll see...still just waiting to start miscarrying...he said he would give me the pill if it doesn't start in a week. Just hope I'm not at work when it starts.
> 
> well i think they should do that for you to find out what's going on! I'm so sorry hun you're STILL waiting to miscarry. Ugh...how awful. Can't you take the medicine to move it along? If you do end up taking the pill, you WON'T want to be at work for that. Mine kicked in 4 hours later. They told me to take mine before bed. Thinking of you... :hugs:Click to expand...

Thankfully (I think) I finally started to miscarry on my own this morning, today was the day I was going to call for the medicine. Glad I'm through the waiting. Now for the next phase.


----------



## Angel wings13

Hi ladies, new to this thread, I saw the title and had to stop in!

My MC in September had me due 4/20, but I was going to have a c section, (date undecided at time if MC) and just realized yesterday that I got my bfp 2 weeks EXACTLY from my previous due date! Considering I was going to have a c section, I may have even gotten my positive on what would have been the date!

How bizarre that happens so much! Makes it seem meant to be in a way !


----------



## girlinyork

hello angel wings and welcome :) sending you lots of sticky dust xx


----------



## armymama2012

welcome Angel wings!


----------



## B&LsMom

Welcome angel wings!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Welcome angel wings, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## Angel wings13

Thanks! I usually stick to the Nut Hut thread - we've gotten 5 bfp's since November, but its a small group - some great ladies over there! I tried popping I'm on the April may bfp thread, and went totally ignored !

I see a lot of you ladies are pretty far along. Congrats! To anyone still waiting- look at my chart below for this wacky cycle! Who would have thought? I was going to call my ob for an appt to start running tests!
My September loss was devastating, as I'm sure you all understand. I had my first hcg draw yesterday and progesterone. Now I'm waiting. I go back tomorrow for a second draw. The lab guy yesterday said I may not have my first results till Tuesday! That seems so long away!

20 days till scan- praying for that heart beat!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3xBlessed said:
> 
> 
> My doctor mentioned the possibility of a biopsy as well to find possible cause for three miscarriages in a row after two healthy children. He said I might have inflammation and if so a simple round of antibiotics could clear it up. We'll see...still just waiting to start miscarrying...he said he would give me the pill if it doesn't start in a week. Just hope I'm not at work when it starts.
> 
> well i think they should do that for you to find out what's going on! I'm so sorry hun you're STILL waiting to miscarry. Ugh...how awful. Can't you take the medicine to move it along? If you do end up taking the pill, you WON'T want to be at work for that. Mine kicked in 4 hours later. They told me to take mine before bed. Thinking of you... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thankfully (I think) I finally started to miscarry on my own this morning, today was the day I was going to call for the medicine. Glad I'm through the waiting. Now for the next phase.Click to expand...

Hang in there sweetie. I hope it's not too bad for you. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> Hi ladies, new to this thread, I saw the title and had to stop in!
> 
> My MC in September had me due 4/20, but I was going to have a c section, (date undecided at time if MC) and just realized yesterday that I got my bfp 2 weeks EXACTLY from my previous due date! Considering I was going to have a c section, I may have even gotten my positive on what would have been the date!
> 
> How bizarre that happens so much! Makes it seem meant to be in a way !

Wow, that's too cool. A big congrats to you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> Thanks! I usually stick to the Nut Hut thread - we've gotten 5 bfp's since November, but its a small group - some great ladies over there! I tried popping I'm on the April may bfp thread, and went totally ignored !
> 
> I see a lot of you ladies are pretty far along. Congrats! To anyone still waiting- look at my chart below for this wacky cycle! Who would have thought? I was going to call my ob for an appt to start running tests!
> My September loss was devastating, as I'm sure you all understand. I had my first hcg draw yesterday and progesterone. Now I'm waiting. I go back tomorrow for a second draw. The lab guy yesterday said I may not have my first results till Tuesday! That seems so long away!
> 
> 20 days till scan- praying for that heart beat!

I'm praying with you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ok, so good news, my HCG is going down faster than the first time around. Yay. Last week's was 221, this week's was 86! We're getting there. Not much longer for the next step. My doc's office already has the order ready to go when I do hit 0 or negative for the next blood panels - known as Thrombotic (sp?) panel. Once they are drawn, it will take a week or two to get results. It's 9 vials so they told me to bring a banana and juice. He, he...

Next...the chromosome testing finally came back...results are:

Products of conception showed a normal male karyotype
Had 46 chromosomes
It was x y
It was a boy :cry: ​
My hubby would have loved a boy. They said the other sac did not show any results because it might have been due to passing half on my own and half during the endometrial biopsy.

GOOD NEWS - all was normal with both! :thumbup:

She said it was hard to tell but both may have been boys, but both were normal. So you know what...i'm going to, in my mind, know i was having twin boys and take it from there. Man...that would have been awesome! :-(


----------



## 3xBlessed

Welcome AngelWings...fingers crossed for a happy, healthy, and uneventful 9 months for you!!! You sound like me with 2 boys and then a serious of losses. How old are your boys?
TTC, massive hugs sweetie! Glad your HCG is going down faster this time and you can move on to the next step soon. I feel like crossing off steps is somewhat cathartic. Not sure if I had the same tests as you are going to go far but they took a serious amount of vials! The nurse wouldn't let me leave until I had two glasses of water and waited 10 minutes!


----------



## Angel wings13

ttcbabyisom said:


> Ok, so good news, my HCG is going down faster than the first time around. Yay. Last week's was 221, this week's was 86! We're getting there. Not much longer for the next step. My doc's office already has the order ready to go when I do hit 0 or negative for the next blood panels - known as Thrombotic (sp?) panel. Once they are drawn, it will take a week or two to get results. It's 9 vials so they told me to bring a banana and juice. He, he...
> 
> Next...the chromosome testing finally came back...results are:
> 
> Products of conception showed a normal male karyotype
> Had 46 chromosomes
> It was x y
> It was a boy :cry: ​
> My hubby would have loved a boy. They said the other sac did not show any results because it might have been due to passing half on my own and half during the endometrial biopsy.
> 
> GOOD NEWS - all was normal with both! :thumbup:
> 
> She said it was hard to tell but both may have been boys, but both were normal. So you know what...i'm going to, in my mind, know i was having twin boys and take it from there. Man...that would have been awesome! :-(

Aw, I feel for you. :hugs:
When I lost my twin (while in the ER for hemorrhaging, it was a surprise, no one saw the second one on my scans.

I didn't have any testing, my insurance didn't cover it. It was my first actual MC, where I had seen the baby - the others were so early I never made it to 5 wks.

So if the chromosomes were normal, what next? My manager kept mis-carrying, and turned out she had fibroids. She got them removed and fell pregnant the next month
Now she is 20 weeks and is doing great!

:dust: and Fx for your rainbow baby


----------



## Angel wings13

3xblessed- my boys are 12 and 6! Perfect pregnancies! Fx this us my sticky bean, because I can't go thru anymore losses.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Angel wings13 said:


> 3xblessed- my boys are 12 and 6! Perfect pregnancies! Fx this us my sticky bean, because I can't go thru anymore losses.

Mine are 6 and 3...I keep saying the same thing...I can't go through anymore losses! Did they ever find a reason for your losses? My hubby just had a ton of blood work done (mine was done previously and fine) and they might do a biopsy on me to check for inflammation...if no quick fix is found in either of those, I am really hesitant to try again...and I always wondered why my mother didn't try until she got number 3...now I know why!!!


----------



## Hippielove

November 18, 2013 for me


----------



## B&LsMom

So sorry Hippie : (


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so good news, my HCG is going down faster than the first time around. Yay. Last week's was 221, this week's was 86! We're getting there. Not much longer for the next step. My doc's office already has the order ready to go when I do hit 0 or negative for the next blood panels - known as Thrombotic (sp?) panel. Once they are drawn, it will take a week or two to get results. It's 9 vials so they told me to bring a banana and juice. He, he...
> 
> Next...the chromosome testing finally came back...results are:
> 
> Products of conception showed a normal male karyotype
> Had 46 chromosomes
> It was x y
> It was a boy :cry: ​
> My hubby would have loved a boy. They said the other sac did not show any results because it might have been due to passing half on my own and half during the endometrial biopsy.
> 
> GOOD NEWS - all was normal with both! :thumbup:
> 
> She said it was hard to tell but both may have been boys, but both were normal. So you know what...i'm going to, in my mind, know i was having twin boys and take it from there. Man...that would have been awesome! :-(
> 
> Aw, I feel for you. :hugs:
> When I lost my twin (while in the ER for hemorrhaging, it was a surprise, no one saw the second one on my scans.
> 
> I didn't have any testing, my insurance didn't cover it. It was my first actual MC, where I had seen the baby - the others were so early I never made it to 5 wks.
> 
> So if the chromosomes were normal, what next? My manager kept mis-carrying, and turned out she had fibroids. She got them removed and fell pregnant the next month
> Now she is 20 weeks and is doing great!
> 
> :dust: and Fx for your rainbow babyClick to expand...

Thank you Angel. Wow that's crazy you didn't even know there was a twin in there. How sad. I'm sorry.
Well, what's next is the blood panels so hopefully that shows something so we know how to treat and move on and get PREGNANT again! My docs are checking for everything. I would think they would have found fibroids by now with all that i've had done...don't you think?


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: welcome hippielove


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Welcome Hippie :hugs: x


----------



## Angel wings13

3xBlessed said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 3xblessed- my boys are 12 and 6! Perfect pregnancies! Fx this us my sticky bean, because I can't go thru anymore losses.
> 
> Mine are 6 and 3...I keep saying the same thing...I can't go through anymore losses! Did they ever find a reason for your losses? My hubby just had a ton of blood work done (mine was done previously and fine) and they might do a biopsy on me to check for inflammation...if no quick fix is found in either of those, I am really hesitant to try again...and I always wondered why my mother didn't try until she got number 3...now I know why!!!Click to expand...

No - but 2 of my 3 chemical pregnancies were before I was diagnosed as being extremely hyper thyroid, turns out I have graves disease. It causes spontaneous abortion. The 3 Rd was the 2 month break I had taken off BC pills.
so maybe I had screwy hormones.

My last mmc, I had an sch, as well as an enlarged yolk sac, it was 11 mm, they want it 5mm. Apparently that's a big time marker for chromosome abnormality. They think my loses of twins was "just one if those things", so I'm praying that now that my thyroid us gone and my levels are stable, this will be smooth sailing


----------



## Angel wings13

ttcbabyisom said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so good news, my HCG is going down faster than the first time around. Yay. Last week's was 221, this week's was 86! We're getting there. Not much longer for the next step. My doc's office already has the order ready to go when I do hit 0 or negative for the next blood panels - known as Thrombotic (sp?) panel. Once they are drawn, it will take a week or two to get results. It's 9 vials so they told me to bring a banana and juice. He, he...
> 
> Next...the chromosome testing finally came back...results are:
> 
> Products of conception showed a normal male karyotype
> Had 46 chromosomes
> It was x y
> It was a boy :cry: ​
> My hubby would have loved a boy. They said the other sac did not show any results because it might have been due to passing half on my own and half during the endometrial biopsy.
> 
> GOOD NEWS - all was normal with both! :thumbup:
> 
> She said it was hard to tell but both may have been boys, but both were normal. So you know what...i'm going to, in my mind, know i was having twin boys and take it from there. Man...that would have been awesome! :-(
> 
> Aw, I feel for you. :hugs:
> When I lost my twin (while in the ER for hemorrhaging, it was a surprise, no one saw the second one on my scans.
> 
> I didn't have any testing, my insurance didn't cover it. It was my first actual MC, where I had seen the baby - the others were so early I never made it to 5 wks.
> 
> So if the chromosomes were normal, what next? My manager kept mis-carrying, and turned out she had fibroids. She got them removed and fell pregnant the next month
> Now she is 20 weeks and is doing great!
> 
> :dust: and Fx for your rainbow babyClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you Angel. Wow that's crazy you didn't even know there was a twin in there. How sad. I'm sorry.
> Well, what's next is the blood panels so hopefully that shows something so we know how to treat and move on and get PREGNANT again! My docs are checking for everything. I would think they would have found fibroids by now with all that i've had done...don't you think?Click to expand...

You have a very good attitude about it, I'm sure that's a bonus :)

A for the fibroids, idk. Hers were found in an hsg. Idk if they can be picked up in u/s. Maybe it depends where and how big they are. :shrugs:

I was going to start testing myself at the end of this month. I had seen my doc in January, he said give it 3 more months, and that the 2 biggest things I already accomplished: ovulating (albeit somewhat irregular), and carrying 2 to term. 

He said secondary infertility is very rare. Also said that he would be more surprised to see me come in for testing than for my prenatal check up! How crazy! He was psychic,lol!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so good news, my HCG is going down faster than the first time around. Yay. Last week's was 221, this week's was 86! We're getting there. Not much longer for the next step. My doc's office already has the order ready to go when I do hit 0 or negative for the next blood panels - known as Thrombotic (sp?) panel. Once they are drawn, it will take a week or two to get results. It's 9 vials so they told me to bring a banana and juice. He, he...
> 
> Next...the chromosome testing finally came back...results are:
> 
> Products of conception showed a normal male karyotype
> Had 46 chromosomes
> It was x y
> It was a boy :cry: ​
> My hubby would have loved a boy. They said the other sac did not show any results because it might have been due to passing half on my own and half during the endometrial biopsy.
> 
> GOOD NEWS - all was normal with both! :thumbup:
> 
> She said it was hard to tell but both may have been boys, but both were normal. So you know what...i'm going to, in my mind, know i was having twin boys and take it from there. Man...that would have been awesome! :-(
> 
> Aw, I feel for you. :hugs:
> When I lost my twin (while in the ER for hemorrhaging, it was a surprise, no one saw the second one on my scans.
> 
> I didn't have any testing, my insurance didn't cover it. It was my first actual MC, where I had seen the baby - the others were so early I never made it to 5 wks.
> 
> So if the chromosomes were normal, what next? My manager kept mis-carrying, and turned out she had fibroids. She got them removed and fell pregnant the next month
> Now she is 20 weeks and is doing great!
> 
> :dust: and Fx for your rainbow babyClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you Angel. Wow that's crazy you didn't even know there was a twin in there. How sad. I'm sorry.
> Well, what's next is the blood panels so hopefully that shows something so we know how to treat and move on and get PREGNANT again! My docs are checking for everything. I would think they would have found fibroids by now with all that i've had done...don't you think?Click to expand...
> 
> You have a very good attitude about it, I'm sure that's a bonus :)
> 
> A for the fibroids, idk. Hers were found in an hsg. Idk if they can be picked up in u/s. Maybe it depends where and how big they are. :shrugs:
> 
> I was going to start testing myself at the end of this month. I had seen my doc in January, he said give it 3 more months, and that the 2 biggest things I already accomplished: ovulating (albeit somewhat irregular), and carrying 2 to term.
> 
> He said secondary infertility is very rare. Also said that he would be more surprised to see me come in for testing than for my prenatal check up! How crazy! He was psychic,lol!Click to expand...

Ha, he is psychic! That's crazy!


----------



## Hippielove

Thank you for the welcome ladies.


----------



## Kelly9

ttc I'm sorry about your boys :hugs: It's good you're getting some results now. Hopefully the reason for your losses will be discovered and it won't be anything difficult to correct.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Almost 3/4 days until my inducion, it still hasn't sunk in yet :wacko: :lol: x


----------



## B&LsMom

Good luck with the induction!! Update us as soon as you can!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Ttc ism-
Ask your doctor about baby aspirin.

If your loss showed no chromosome issue, you may have thick blood or a type of clotting disorder. I've been reading up on this. If you google it there us a lot of interesting theories that seem to be working.

Turns out a LOT of women with unexplained miscarriages often have some type if thrombophilia disorder. It can cause the blood flow to the placenta to be restricted, denying the embryo or fetus of oxygen and nutrients. Taking one 81mg tablet of baby aspirin daily can help in a lot of situations.

Obviously don't just go by me, lol, I'm not a doctor, but look into it and ask your doctor. Everything I've read said that in the first 2 trimesters baby aspirin can't hurt, and they are starting to think it can help.

Just be SURE it's the baby dose.

I'm taking one a day now myself, and will be thru the first trimester, assuming I can make it.

Got my 2nd bloods back .

16 dpo 221
18 dpo 520

Doubling time is about 34 hours!
:happydance:

I've seen women with higher numbers, but I looked it up and I'm well within normal range.

Plus it's the doubling that really matters :)

2 1/2 weeks till scan - Fx that I get to see the heart beat! I'll be 7 1/2 weeks at that time. If all goes well, I think I'll finally relax.


----------



## Hippielove

Angel wings13 said:


> Ttc ism-
> Ask your doctor about baby aspirin.
> 
> If your loss showed no chromosome issue, you may have thick blood or a type of clotting disorder. I've been reading up on this. If you google it there us a lot of interesting theories that seem to be working.
> 
> Turns out a LOT of women with unexplained miscarriages often have some type if thrombophilia disorder. It can cause the blood flow to the placenta to be restricted, denying the embryo or fetus of oxygen and nutrients. Taking one 81mg tablet of baby aspirin daily can help in a lot of situations.
> 
> Obviously don't just go by me, lol, I'm not a doctor, but look into it and ask your doctor. Everything I've read said that in the first 2 trimesters baby aspirin can't hurt, and they are starting to think it can help.
> 
> Just be SURE it's the baby dose.
> 
> I'm taking one a day now myself, and will be thru the first trimester, assuming I can make it.
> 
> Got my 2nd bloods back .
> 
> 16 dpo 221
> 18 dpo 520
> 
> Doubling time is about 34 hours!
> :happydance:
> 
> I've seen women with higher numbers, but I looked it up and I'm well within normal range.
> 
> Plus it's the doubling that really matters :)
> 
> 2 1/2 weeks till scan - Fx that I get to see the heart beat! I'll be 7 1/2 weeks at that time. If all goes well, I think I'll finally relax.

Hello, Congrats. I been taking Bayer "baby" Aspirin 81mg for almost a week now. I have heard the same thing about "baby" aspirin. I hope it helps me. When did you start taking it?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm going in on Thursday to get the prostin as my cervix isn't open at all. They will then break my waters when it's dialated enough :) X


----------



## armymama2012

Yay MissMummyMoo! You'll have your baby by the weekend!


----------



## Angel wings13

Hippielove said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Ttc ism-
> Ask your doctor about baby aspirin.
> 
> If your loss showed no chromosome issue, you may have thick blood or a type of clotting disorder. I've been reading up on this. If you google it there us a lot of interesting theories that seem to be working.
> 
> Turns out a LOT of women with unexplained miscarriages often have some type if thrombophilia disorder. It can cause the blood flow to the placenta to be restricted, denying the embryo or fetus of oxygen and nutrients. Taking one 81mg tablet of baby aspirin daily can help in a lot of situations.
> 
> Obviously don't just go by me, lol, I'm not a doctor, but look into it and ask your doctor. Everything I've read said that in the first 2 trimesters baby aspirin can't hurt, and they are starting to think it can help.
> 
> Just be SURE it's the baby dose.
> 
> I'm taking one a day now myself, and will be thru the first trimester, assuming I can make it.
> 
> Got my 2nd bloods back .
> 
> 16 dpo 221
> 18 dpo 520
> 
> Doubling time is about 34 hours!
> :happydance:
> 
> I've seen women with higher numbers, but I looked it up and I'm well within normal range.
> 
> Plus it's the doubling that really matters :)
> 
> 2 1/2 weeks till scan - Fx that I get to see the heart beat! I'll be 7 1/2 weeks at that time. If all goes well, I think I'll finally relax.
> 
> Hello, Congrats. I been taking Bayer "baby" Aspirin 81mg for almost a week now. I have heard the same thing about "baby" aspirin. I hope it helps me. When did you start taking it?Click to expand...

I actually started taking it
Back in February, along with vitamins.
Although in the last month I sometimes forgot to take it. I've Bern taking it since like 5 days ago and will continue thru the first trimester at least.

There's a very interesting research done by a Dr. Beer in CA. He's had a 96% success rate in women with multiple MC carrying to term.

That's pretty good numbers!

Idk about me having a clot disorder- oh it also said some women ONLY have the disorder while preggo! - but I always have high amounts if hemoglobin , blood iron level, and my last full work up showed my red blood cells as slightly swollen.

So I feel confident the baby aspirin can't hurt.


----------



## Angel wings13

MissMummyMoo said:


> I'm going in on Thursday to get the prostin as my cervix isn't open at all. They will then break my waters when it's dialated enough :) X

I had to have my water broken with both my boys. With my second, I went from 3 cm to 9 1/2 in 45 minutes (after taking 15 hours to go from 1 to 3!), and they wouldn't give me an epidural. It was a nightmare. They rushed me to delivery, by the time I was in the delivery room I was 10 cm, but water bag still intact. I saw that needle thing and screamed! 
(I also have lots if scar tissue in my uterus, making labor very painful and risky, I was supposed to have a C section till some idiot doc did an u/s and announced my baby was only 5 lbs and I no longer needed a C section. He was delivered that night, 8lb 2oz!)


----------



## Hippielove

Angel wings13 said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Ttc ism-
> Ask your doctor about baby aspirin.
> 
> If your loss showed no chromosome issue, you may have thick blood or a type of clotting disorder. I've been reading up on this. If you google it there us a lot of interesting theories that seem to be working.
> 
> Turns out a LOT of women with unexplained miscarriages often have some type if thrombophilia disorder. It can cause the blood flow to the placenta to be restricted, denying the embryo or fetus of oxygen and nutrients. Taking one 81mg tablet of baby aspirin daily can help in a lot of situations.
> 
> Obviously don't just go by me, lol, I'm not a doctor, but look into it and ask your doctor. Everything I've read said that in the first 2 trimesters baby aspirin can't hurt, and they are starting to think it can help.
> 
> Just be SURE it's the baby dose.
> 
> I'm taking one a day now myself, and will be thru the first trimester, assuming I can make it.
> 
> Got my 2nd bloods back .
> 
> 16 dpo 221
> 18 dpo 520
> 
> Doubling time is about 34 hours!
> :happydance:
> 
> I've seen women with higher numbers, but I looked it up and I'm well within normal range.
> 
> Plus it's the doubling that really matters :)
> 
> 2 1/2 weeks till scan - Fx that I get to see the heart beat! I'll be 7 1/2 weeks at that time. If all goes well, I think I'll finally relax.
> 
> Hello, Congrats. I been taking Bayer "baby" Aspirin 81mg for almost a week now. I have heard the same thing about "baby" aspirin. I hope it helps me. When did you start taking it?Click to expand...
> 
> I actually started taking it
> Back in February, along with vitamins.
> Although in the last month I sometimes forgot to take it. I've Bern taking it since like 5 days ago and will continue thru the first trimester at least.
> 
> There's a very interesting research done by a Dr. Beer in CA. He's had a 96% success rate in women with multiple MC carrying to term.
> 
> That's pretty good numbers!
> 
> Idk about me having a clot disorder- oh it also said some women ONLY have the disorder while preggo! - but I always have high amounts if hemoglobin , blood iron level, and my last full work up showed my red blood cells as slightly swollen.
> 
> So I feel confident the baby aspirin can't hurt.Click to expand...

Well, I wish you the best of luck. Let me know if it does help you through the 1st tri.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That sounds like an adventure Angel :lol: I usually labour quite quickly once my waters are broken ... they don't seem to go on their own :dohh: Mine were broken at 4cm with DD and she was born within 3 hours I think. They were broke at 6cm with DS and he was born just over 2 hours later. I'm hoping it will be the same this time!

So tomorrow's the day ... I dunno how I feel really ... it's still doesn't seem real :lol: I don't think it will until I'm actually in labour :wacko: :haha:

How's everyone keeping? X


----------



## armymama2012

I'm doing okay. I might have a slight sinus infection which makes it hard to sleep and makes me head hurt whenever I'm up. Might finally get to buy a car on Friday though so I'm keeping my eyes set on Friday!


----------



## Angel wings13

MissMummyMoo said:


> That sounds like an adventure Angel :lol: I usually labour quite quickly once my waters are broken ... they don't seem to go on their own :dohh: Mine were broken at 4cm with DD and she was born within 3 hours I think. They were broke at 6cm with DS and he was born just over 2 hours later. I'm hoping it will be the same this time!
> 
> So tomorrow's the day ... I dunno how I feel really ... it's still doesn't seem real :lol: I don't think it will until I'm actually in labour :wacko: :haha:
> 
> How's everyone keeping? X

Well personally I've turned from poas addict to a google maniac, it's like being pregnant for the first time, probably cuz this is my first pregnancy from ttc.

But, back to YOU - I think I wouldn't be able to sleep! I can't imagine all the emotions that must be going thru you right now!

I bet it will be a breeze for you! Best of luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Angel wings13

Hippielove said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Ttc ism-
> Ask your doctor about baby aspirin.
> 
> If your loss showed no chromosome issue, you may have thick blood or a type of clotting disorder. I've been reading up on this. If you google it there us a lot of interesting theories that seem to be working.
> 
> Turns out a LOT of women with unexplained miscarriages often have some type if thrombophilia disorder. It can cause the blood flow to the placenta to be restricted, denying the embryo or fetus of oxygen and nutrients. Taking one 81mg tablet of baby aspirin daily can help in a lot of situations.
> 
> Obviously don't just go by me, lol, I'm not a doctor, but look into it and ask your doctor. Everything I've read said that in the first 2 trimesters baby aspirin can't hurt, and they are starting to think it can help.
> 
> Just be SURE it's the baby dose.
> 
> I'm taking one a day now myself, and will be thru the first trimester, assuming I can make it.
> 
> Got my 2nd bloods back .
> 
> 16 dpo 221
> 18 dpo 520
> 
> Doubling time is about 34 hours!
> :happydance:
> 
> I've seen women with higher numbers, but I looked it up and I'm well within normal range.
> 
> Plus it's the doubling that really matters :)
> 
> 2 1/2 weeks till scan - Fx that I get to see the heart beat! I'll be 7 1/2 weeks at that time. If all goes well, I think I'll finally relax.
> 
> Hello, Congrats. I been taking Bayer "baby" Aspirin 81mg for almost a week now. I have heard the same thing about "baby" aspirin. I hope it helps me. When did you start taking it?Click to expand...
> 
> I actually started taking it
> Back in February, along with vitamins.
> Although in the last month I sometimes forgot to take it. I've Bern taking it since like 5 days ago and will continue thru the first trimester at least.
> 
> There's a very interesting research done by a Dr. Beer in CA. He's had a 96% success rate in women with multiple MC carrying to term.
> 
> That's pretty good numbers!
> 
> Idk about me having a clot disorder- oh it also said some women ONLY have the disorder while preggo! - but I always have high amounts if hemoglobin , blood iron level, and my last full work up showed my red blood cells as slightly swollen.
> 
> So I feel confident the baby aspirin can't hurt.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I wish you the best of luck. Let me know if it does help you through the 1st tri.Click to expand...

Thanks. I will definitely keep everyone updated! After I have my u/s I probably won't be able to shut up! :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Google is NOT your friend in pregnancy so please try not to google too much :hugs: POAS is definitely a better addiction :winkwink: :lol:

I don't think I'll be able to sleep either :lol: I'm trying to get everything sorted, I need to write a list really but everytime I go to write one I go blank :dohh: x


----------



## girlinyork

Google is evil! Seriously!

Missmummymoo, I'm so excited for you. I'm going to be stalking away for updates :D


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MissMummyMoo said:


> Almost 3/4 days until my inducion, it still hasn't sunk in yet :wacko: :lol: x

Woohoo good luck MissMummy!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> Ttc ism-
> Ask your doctor about baby aspirin.
> 
> If your loss showed no chromosome issue, you may have thick blood or a type of clotting disorder. I've been reading up on this. If you google it there us a lot of interesting theories that seem to be working.
> 
> Turns out a LOT of women with unexplained miscarriages often have some type if thrombophilia disorder. It can cause the blood flow to the placenta to be restricted, denying the embryo or fetus of oxygen and nutrients. Taking one 81mg tablet of baby aspirin daily can help in a lot of situations.
> 
> Obviously don't just go by me, lol, I'm not a doctor, but look into it and ask your doctor. Everything I've read said that in the first 2 trimesters baby aspirin can't hurt, and they are starting to think it can help.
> 
> Just be SURE it's the baby dose.
> 
> I'm taking one a day now myself, and will be thru the first trimester, assuming I can make it.
> 
> Got my 2nd bloods back .
> 
> 16 dpo 221
> 18 dpo 520
> 
> Doubling time is about 34 hours!
> :happydance:
> 
> I've seen women with higher numbers, but I looked it up and I'm well within normal range.
> 
> Plus it's the doubling that really matters :)
> 
> 2 1/2 weeks till scan - Fx that I get to see the heart beat! I'll be 7 1/2 weeks at that time. If all goes well, I think I'll finally relax.

i've been on baby aspirin for months...she just took me off of it after this last miscarriage. not sure why but she said it's ok for now. maybe so my blood is normal when they do all the testing.

that is good on your second bloods. Yeah, everyone's numbers are different so as long as yours are doubling, then you're fine. Mine were super high but that's because i was having twins. 

I pray you get to see that heartbeat too Angel!  :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MissMummyMoo said:


> I'm going in on Thursday to get the prostin as my cervix isn't open at all. They will then break my waters when it's dialated enough :) X

Woohoo, that's today!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

I hope it's going well for her!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

ttcbabyisom said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Ttc ism-
> Ask your doctor about baby aspirin.
> 
> If your loss showed no chromosome issue, you may have thick blood or a type of clotting disorder. I've been reading up on this. If you google it there us a lot of interesting theories that seem to be working.
> 
> Turns out a LOT of women with unexplained miscarriages often have some type if thrombophilia disorder. It can cause the blood flow to the placenta to be restricted, denying the embryo or fetus of oxygen and nutrients. Taking one 81mg tablet of baby aspirin daily can help in a lot of situations.
> 
> Obviously don't just go by me, lol, I'm not a doctor, but look into it and ask your doctor. Everything I've read said that in the first 2 trimesters baby aspirin can't hurt, and they are starting to think it can help.
> 
> Just be SURE it's the baby dose.
> 
> I'm taking one a day now myself, and will be thru the first trimester, assuming I can make it.
> 
> Got my 2nd bloods back .
> 
> 16 dpo 221
> 18 dpo 520
> 
> Doubling time is about 34 hours!
> :happydance:
> 
> I've seen women with higher numbers, but I looked it up and I'm well within normal range.
> 
> Plus it's the doubling that really matters :)
> 
> 2 1/2 weeks till scan - Fx that I get to see the heart beat! I'll be 7 1/2 weeks at that time. If all goes well, I think I'll finally relax.
> 
> i've been on baby aspirin for months...she just took me off of it after this last miscarriage. not sure why but she said it's ok for now. maybe so my blood is normal when they do all the testing.
> 
> that is good on your second bloods. Yeah, everyone's numbers are different so as long as yours are doubling, then you're fine. Mine were super high but that's because i was having twins.
> 
> I pray you get to see that heartbeat too Angel!  :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you.
Thursday morning I woke up to a little scare.
(TMI) I went to pee and there was a tiny bit of light brown. I know thus can be perfectly normal, but after MC's its scary.
It happened again the 2nd time I peed.

It did not happen the rest of the day. I called the doc and left a message. They called back and in I went for more bloods. Sucks cuz I won't get the results most likely till Monday, which is when I go for repeat bloods (assuming today's results were higher than last week)

No cramping though, so that's good.
If it comes back and gets heavier or is painful, I'll go to the ER where I can almost immediate results.

I think I have a UTI. I get one every time I'm pregnant. Never otherwise.

There's no pain, but when I pee I can"feel" it more, if that makes sense, and I've had a couple pains in my bladder. ( I know its my bladder cuz I do not have a left ovary or tube). Also, when I go it seems like it takes forever to come out.

I have heard this can cause spotting itself. Being so worried about the brownish cm, I forgot to mention it when I went in to pick up my paperwork for the blood draw :dohh:

I may hit the ER tomorrow evening for that , and mention the spotting just to get some blood results

I can't wait till Monday, its too stressful! To make matters worse, when I woke up, my breast tenderness greatly decreased. However I was so tired I fell asleep around 9, which I never do, and now its 4 30 am and I can't go back to sleep! 
However, just a bit ago when I woke up, bb's were killer sore! Its so dumb what can make someone in early pregnancy happy! I know symptoms can come and go. 

At least the brown cm has (hopefully) stopped.

I've been hungry too. I woke up starving and ate some oatmeal. Stomach is still rumbling.

Fx and :dust:


----------



## OhTheJoy

Mine would have been due 10th Dec so would love to get pregnant before then!


----------



## Angel wings13

OhTheJoy said:


> Mine would have been due 10th Dec so would love to get pregnant before then!

Sorry for your loss
:hugs:
We all know how hard it is :cry:

Fx for you, and lots of :dust:



@ MMM - I'm going to be checking this thread b religiously, waiting for a birth announcement!


----------



## Angel wings13

So, doc did get my results today afterall.
Hcg was 520 last Friday,
And 5242 yesterday!
:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:

Yesterday my doc was concerned given my history, today when the nurse called I could tell she was happy, and said my doc was very pleased with the results, and since they increased so much he said not to bother with the repeat! They said most likely just old blood, (TMI alert) probably caused by :blush: my, er- , orgasm, that I actually had in my sleep! :haha:
I'm on pelvic rest to be safe, due to history, but my hormonal body has its own ideas while I sleep! Apparently (maybe you guys knew this but I didn't) when people are told "pelvic rest", its not just intercourse, its the orgasm that can cause mini contractions! :dohh:
I never thought of it that way!


----------



## girlinyork

I do that sometimes too Angel Wings. Can't be helped. There are updates in MMM's journal ;) I'd share the info here but I wouldn't want to rob her of the chance to tell everyone x


----------



## girlinyork

OhTheJoy said:


> Mine would have been due 10th Dec so would love to get pregnant before then!

:hugs: Sorry for your loss xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry about your loss oh the joy : hugs: 

Baby Noah was born at 4.32am on Friday 19th April weighing 6lb 12oz. He's an amazingly content baby and the kids adore him to. Looking forward to getting home with him today! 

Angel that's brilliant news about the results! Yes having organs can cause Braxton Hicks! We didn't have sex or anything in the first tri just to be safe this time! X


----------



## Angel wings13

MissMummyMoo said:


> Sorry about your loss oh the joy : hugs:
> 
> Baby Noah was born at 4.32am on Friday 19th April weighing 6lb 12oz. He's an amazingly content baby and the kids adore him to. Looking forward to getting home with him today!
> 
> Angel that's brilliant news about the results! Yes having organs can cause Braxton Hicks! We didn't have sex or anything in the first tri just to be safe this time! X

Congrats :D
I peeked at your journal, so cute!


----------



## Kelly9

MMM congrats! I love his name Noah!


----------



## B&LsMom

MissMummyMoo said:


> Sorry about your loss oh the joy : hugs:
> 
> Baby Noah was born at 4.32am on Friday 19th April weighing 6lb 12oz. He's an amazingly content baby and the kids adore him to. Looking forward to getting home with him today!
> 
> Angel that's brilliant news about the results! Yes having organs can cause Braxton Hicks! We didn't have sex or anything in the first tri just to be safe this time! X

Congratulations!!! That's the same weight if my Lukas and I thought he was a perfect size!!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats MMM!!! Love his name!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats MMM!! Glad to hear he's healthy and content :)


----------



## lomelly

Congrats miss mummy! I had a peak in your journal.. Adorable!


----------



## B&LsMom

Who is next in line for their rainbow????


----------



## armymama2012

Congrats MMM! Havent looked in your journal yet but will do so tomorrow. I'm trying to get everything in order here but it is hard and time-consuming with a toddler. 

I think I'm next?!? Well my belly is measuring a week ahead but I have big babies and this one is measuring about 12 days ahead so no surprise there. My daughter doesnt want to go to bed tonight.My OB wont be able to deliver this abby because little did I know she is pregnant too and due in 2 weeks so she is starting her maternity leave on Friday. The plan is an ultrasound in 4 weeks to check on position of baby and then if baby is still breech we will schedule C-section for the following week. Even if baby has flipped she doesnt think I'll make it to my due date. I've officially gained 33.5 lbs. Was hoping it'd only be 32 today but oh well, I'm just trying to prepare for baby's arrival now. Will post picture of 34 week baby bump tomorrow.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you all. I'll get a pic up later. Yeah I think army is next!! Are you all sorted? X


----------



## girlinyork

Army next and then me I think (scary thought) x


----------



## armymama2012

Sorted out? No! Thats my job for this Saturday when my toddler is with the in-laws.


----------



## 3xBlessed

DH and I went to the fertility doctor today to get the results of his bloodwork, everything came back fine. So who knows why I've had three losses in a year's time. He is going to do a biopsy on my uterus after my next period to rule out inflammation. From there we will decide if we are going to do IVF with PGD (no idea what it stands for but they test the embryos to check for chromosomal abnormalities before implanted them). I guess I feel good to have another phase behind us and another step in front of us.


----------



## armymama2012

Here is my 34 week bump pic:


----------



## Kelly9

Blessed it stands for IVF: InVitro Fertilization PGD: Preimplantation Genetic Diagnosis. If you want or need help/info/support I've been through IVF with ICSI (Intracytoplasmic Sperm Injection) 2 times with fresh cycles and 1 frozen. Lexi was an ICSI baby and so was my Hannah.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I really hope you get some answers Blessed :hugs:

Lovely bump Army :flower:

Here's a few pics of my littlest man, I've spoilered so as not to upset people :flower:


Spoiler
Just born:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/IMG-20130419-WA0004_zpsac4017dd.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/IMAG0287_zpse5c87f3e.jpg

First Outfit :cloud9:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/IMAG0290_zpsd98683fa.jpg

Beautiful Eyes :cloud9:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/IMG-20130419-WA0005_zps4549e1f5.jpg


----------



## armymama2012

So handsome and precious MMM! Congrats again!


----------



## lomelly

What a little angel, the blue outfit is too cute


----------



## Angel wings13

3xBlessed said:


> DH and I went to the fertility doctor today to get the results of his bloodwork, everything came back fine. So who knows why I've had three losses in a year's time. He is going to do a biopsy on my uterus after my next period to rule out inflammation. From there we will decide if we are going to do IVF with PGD (no idea what it stands for but they test the embryos to check for chromosomal abnormalities before implanted them). I guess I feel good to have another phase behind us and another step in front of us.

My manager had a bunch of losses, and her husband sperm count was fine, her hormones were fine, she was ovulating, etc etc, they did A.D. biopsy of her uterus , found out she had a LOT of fibroids (for some reason they were never seen on ultrasound ??) , they scraped them out (hate how that sounds) and she got pregnant within a MONTH, and us now like 22 weeks, with a perfect little girl :D
Fx you might not even need ivf!
Hope you get answers soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Angel wings13

armymama2012 said:


> Here is my 34 week bump pic:

Wow! Nice! You don't look 34 weeks!

With my boys I stayed fairly small till right about the last 4-6 weeks. Till then it was like I was stuck looking about 5 months pregnant, then boom!
Lol!
Now I'm about 7 weeks and have a bloat bump, some of my pants won't button!


----------



## Angel wings13

MissMummyMoo said:


> I really hope you get some answers Blessed :hugs:
> 
> Lovely bump Army :flower:
> 
> Here's a few pics of my littlest man, I've spoilered so as not to upset people :flower:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Just born:
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/IMG-20130419-WA0004_zpsac4017dd.jpg
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/IMAG0287_zpse5c87f3e.jpg
> 
> First Outfit :cloud9:
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/IMAG0290_zpsd98683fa.jpg
> 
> Beautiful Eyes :cloud9:
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/IMG-20130419-WA0005_zps4549e1f5.jpg

Aww...
Precious! LOVE the pic in the white jacket and pants!


----------



## Angel wings13

AFM:
Had a slight toothache Wednesday night, nothing too serious. Yesterday I wake up and it looked like I was punched in the face! My toothache turned into a huge infection UNDER the tooth, wrapping around my lower jaw....
I went to the ER, I have medical insurance but not dental as of 6 months ago (figures!), and it also turns out I have a uti, which has happened to me every single time I've been pregnant (except the chemicals, as those were very very early losses), though this was the first time I even had one symptom - I did experience slight cramping in my bladder the last week. 
So they gave me a shot and 2 different anti biotics, as well as hydrocodone for pain - the doc promised it was safe to take. I was going to try not to anyways, but I couldn't even eat, couldn't open my mouth but about half an inch, so I caved. Found out its only a category B anyways, as long as taken as directed and for the short term. Honestly its the worst pain I've had since my last son was born almost 7 years ago....

Due to the heavy anti biotics, the swelling went down a little already, but still looks bad and hurts. After the anti biotics I'll have to go get it pulled.


----------



## carebear1981

Ouch! That sounds painful angelwings!! Hope u feel better soon. 

Nice bump pic army :) not much longer now!

He's a cutie MMM!!

Lomelly I can't believe Liam is almost 7 months!! Is time flying for you?? How is he doing?


----------



## lomelly

Carebear, I just want my little tiny baby back lol he's doing great he's huge! 29" and 22lbs.. The reality is hitting that over half of my leave is over :( that will be a sad day when I go back to work. How's your wedding planning? Lovely weather we are getting huh? It was snowing here last week..


----------



## Mrskg

:wave:ladies x hope your all doing well x

Congrats on your rainbow missmummymoo he is gorgeous!

Afm sorry been Mia not been very well but better now so trying hard to catch up x kody is 10weeks already she's just perfect x


----------



## B&LsMom

Lomelly some times I think that is why we have such short maternity leaves here in the states-- if they were that long here I think less people would go back!! I've been back to work for over 3 months already!!


----------



## lomelly

I think I would have been a zombie because he didn't sleep well until 3 months.. And DH acts offended if he has to get up with him :haha: all this time with him will make me miss him a lot! I will probably cry!


----------



## carebear1981

Aww. I can imagine :) that's great he's doing so well!! Enjoy every minute!!
The weathers been gorgeous. My fiance and I have been having dinner on the deck every night. Wedding plans seem to be going smoothly. We argue over little details lol and spending but its fun. There's so many little details you don't think about and ugh, so much money being spent. Oh well. 5 and a half months left till it :) I'm so excited!


----------



## Angel wings13

Hi everyone :wave:
So I had my viability scan yesterday, I was so scared yet excited too...

I'm measuring right on time and the heart was flickering away! :yipee:

I was disappointed in the fuzziness of the pic, it actually worried me, but my doc said there was absolutely no reason to worry - he only uses low frequency so early on I guess to be on the safe side? I must have asked him 10 times if he was sure it should be so fuzzy, so I think he's getting an idea of how neurotic I can be :haha:

But they printed out 3 PCs and put them in a little album with a gift bag, so I decided at that point that I should believe him lol.
Too early to hear the heart, so I'm going back in 2 weeks to do that. Plus I'm high risk so I'm being monitored a bit during first tri. 
Fx everything will still be looking good! Bubs has already made it further than my losses, I hope that continues!
Also hoping for nice clear pics :)


----------



## Angel wings13

carebear1981 said:


> Ouch! That sounds painful angelwings!! Hope u feel better soon.
> 
> Nice bump pic army :) not much longer now!
> 
> He's a cutie MMM!!
> 
> Lomelly I can't believe Liam is almost 7 months!! Is time flying for you?? How is he doing?

It was INSANELY painful! Within 2 days of taking the anti biotics the swelling went down almost all the way, and by Monday the pain was basically gone. Now I have to schedule an appointment to get it pulled... I HATE the dentist, total phobia, but I can't risk the abscess coming back.
This is me at the dentist :argh:

I have 3 more daysof the anti biotics, and then I just have to do it ....

Hope everyone else is doing well!

MMM - I'm sure you're super busy, but of you're trading, I hope all is well with your LO! He's a cutie! :)


----------



## armymama2012

My son Joshua turned 3 in Heaven today. I cried for a good 5 minutes once I put my daughter to bed (she turned 2 yesterday). Going to bed now. SIL gets married tomorrow and I'll be on my feet in high heels most of the day. I'm physically (bodywise) for this baby to be here but my house isnt ready!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I don't like dentists either Angel! Hope the abscess clears soon. 

We're fine just don't get much time to get on here much anymore :lol: I just mainly tend yo update my journal and read everything else. 

Army hope you have a lovely day today. Won't be long till baby's here now :) x


----------



## Angel wings13

armymama2012 said:


> My son Joshua turned 3 in Heaven today. I cried for a good 5 minutes once I put my daughter to bed (she turned 2 yesterday). Going to bed now. SIL gets married tomorrow and I'll be on my feet in high heels most of the day. I'm physically (bodywise) for this baby to be here but my house isnt ready!

Aw, :hugs: I'm very sorry for your loss. Pretty amazing you had a LO almost exactly a year later though- meant to be. :flower:


----------



## B&LsMom

I go to the dentist 3-4 times a week!! I work in a dental office hehe. It's really not that bad of a place to be ; )


----------



## Angel wings13

B&LsMom said:


> I go to the dentist 3-4 times a week!! I work in a dental office hehe. It's really not that bad of a place to be ; )

Lol. The "tools" remind me of medieval torture devices!

Oh and the SOUNDS they make! Eek!

I read somewhere that fear of the dentist is one of the most common fears in American adults. Not necessarily their number one fear, but a major one nonetheless...

I know I.just have to suck it up and deal with it....sigh.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Great news Angel Wings!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

We definitely don't take it personal when people come in and say they don't want to be there. I think the hard part about treatment while expecting is that you can't do the "comfort" things that make you more relaxed like nitrous or sedation. Good luck having the tooth out : /


----------



## Angel wings13

B&LsMom said:


> We definitely don't take it personal when people come in and say they don't want to be there. I think the hard part about treatment while expecting is that you can't do the "comfort" things that make you more relaxed like nitrous or sedation. Good luck having the tooth out : /

I've never had that luxury anyways. Everyone else does, when I got my wisdom teeth pulled out, ( one, then 2 weeks later one, then a year later the other 2) I asked about nitrous or ANYTHING, all they gave me was a script for valium every visit, lol, cuz when I went in for my free consultation and xrays I was shaking violently and started crying :blush: the lady kept reminding me they weren't doing anything but x rays, lol, I knew that but that's how scared I get. Believe me I know it's over board! Bugs/spiders and dentists...and clowns, and I swear that's it.


----------



## Angel wings13

Btw, the valium did NOTHING.


----------



## 3xBlessed

You sound like me on an airplane AngelWings...I always get a prescription for Xanax...pop about 5 and then still freak out...all while my mother (we usually travel with my parents) is freaking out that I am taking so many Xanax (though it's very low dose)...lol...but I'm still proud that I can get on a plane...of course, while I'm at the airport I start leaving messages for everyone telling them that I love them!


----------



## Kelly9

Army happy belated heaven birthday to Joshua <3 

Dentists don't bug me just the needles. 

Airplanes don't usually either but when we were flying back home last time we hit a serious patch of turbulence and every time the plane would jolt an "oh god" would escape my lips an I was white knuckle gripping it to the seat. My son saw me do that an copied me lol he's 2.5 didn't help that Lexi was only a couple weeks old and I kept thinking of crashing and dying without getting to spend more time with her :dohh:


----------



## Angel wings13

The only thing I don't like about flying is my ears popping.
I HATE that feeling. Weird what fear can do to someone huh?


----------



## lomelly

carebear1981 said:


> Aww. I can imagine :) that's great he's doing so well!! Enjoy every minute!!
> The weathers been gorgeous. My fiance and I have been having dinner on the deck every night. Wedding plans seem to be going smoothly. We argue over little details lol and spending but its fun. There's so many little details you don't think about and ugh, so much money being spent. Oh well. 5 and a half months left till it :) I'm so excited!

So much to buy isn't there!! My friend just spent 36,000 and my jaw just dropped.. :haha: I'm too much of a tight wad!
What are your wedding colours?


----------



## B&LsMom

We do free nitrous in our office. My Dr always says its worth it to have a relaxed patient!! IV sedation is something we just started doing but I love that it has an amnesia type effect on people so you are relaxed and then don't remember anything!! Sedation with Valium or other oral drugs can be as good but it's hard to get the dosing to the perfect level sometimes!!

I can't really think of something that I really fear--several things I really don't like doing come to mind like PAPs--I wish I could get a Valium before those lol


----------



## armymama2012

I had to have IV sedation when I had my root canal several years ago. The shots to the gums never worked for me.

AFM-Baby has dropped! I have about 2 more inches of breathing room now when I sit down. Dr. thinks baby has flipped but wont know for sure until my ultrasound at 38 weeks!


----------



## girlinyork

Sorry I've been quiet. I've been in tremendous pain. My hypermobility has result in a rib being damaged badly so I can barely move or breathe or laugh without agony because of baby/uterus pushing on it. I'll probably have to be admitted into hospital for specialist care because all the pain relief which I can take and they are throwing at me won't touch it. Feeling glum about it all but have to keep reminding myself it's all for my rainbow <3


----------



## Angel wings13

B&LsMom said:


> We do free nitrous in our office. My Dr always says its worth it to have a relaxed patient!! IV sedation is something we just started doing but I love that it has an amnesia type effect on people so you are relaxed and then don't remember anything!! Sedation with Valium or other oral drugs can be as good but it's hard to get the dosing to the perfect level sometimes!!
> 
> I can't really think of something that I really fear--several things I really don't like doing come to mind like PAPs--I wish I could get a Valium before those lol

I just can't get used to paps either. It's awkward to start with, and that swab always hurts! I'm 33, you'd think I'd be used to it, but nope!
The doctor always had to tell me to relax cuz I get scared and "clench up"


----------



## Angel wings13

girlinyork said:


> Sorry I've been quiet. I've been in tremendous pain. My hypermobility has result in a rib being damaged badly so I can barely move or breathe or laugh without agony because of baby/uterus pushing on it. I'll probably have to be admitted into hospital for specialist care because all the pain relief which I can take and they are throwing at me won't touch it. Feeling glum about it
> all but have to keep reminding myself
> it's all for my rainbow <3

Aww, sorry to hear that! :hugs:

My oldest would bruise me, but never managed to crack anything although I think he was trying! 

Hope they find a way to make you comfortable.


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok, maybe my hormones are making me crazy (well actually I know they are), but I'm not super experienced in early scan pics, but the more I look at mine from 7wk 5 days, the more I see 2 heads and also an extra arm to the side. Twins are so cute and all, but I am not prepared for that! I'm hoping this is just me being nuts.
I zoomed in on one, and adjusted contrast on another to see a little better. In the other pics it only looks like one. But I'm going to post these 2 and just tel me what you think.


----------



## Angel wings13




----------



## Angel wings13

Basically the + sign looks like one babies head, and the dot looks like the start of a different head to me, the black Pitts being eyes


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm not good with photos but it looks like just one to me angel so I don't think there's any need to panic :haha: x


----------



## Kelly9

Not long to go now girlin :hugs:

I don't mind paps not the greatest things in the world but they don't hurt me. When I had my HSG for the fertility clinic I nearly passed out it hurt so bad so the second time I had to have one done I was panicky, they gave me good pain meds but still I was freaked only to find out it didn't hurt at all since I'd had a baby in-between them and that made all the difference.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Ttc ism-
> Ask your doctor about baby aspirin.
> 
> If your loss showed no chromosome issue, you may have thick blood or a type of clotting disorder. I've been reading up on this. If you google it there us a lot of interesting theories that seem to be working.
> 
> Turns out a LOT of women with unexplained miscarriages often have some type if thrombophilia disorder. It can cause the blood flow to the placenta to be restricted, denying the embryo or fetus of oxygen and nutrients. Taking one 81mg tablet of baby aspirin daily can help in a lot of situations.
> 
> Obviously don't just go by me, lol, I'm not a doctor, but look into it and ask your doctor. Everything I've read said that in the first 2 trimesters baby aspirin can't hurt, and they are starting to think it can help.
> 
> Just be SURE it's the baby dose.
> 
> I'm taking one a day now myself, and will be thru the first trimester, assuming I can make it.
> 
> Got my 2nd bloods back .
> 
> 16 dpo 221
> 18 dpo 520
> 
> Doubling time is about 34 hours!
> :happydance:
> 
> I've seen women with higher numbers, but I looked it up and I'm well within normal range.
> 
> Plus it's the doubling that really matters :)
> 
> 2 1/2 weeks till scan - Fx that I get to see the heart beat! I'll be 7 1/2 weeks at that time. If all goes well, I think I'll finally relax.
> 
> i've been on baby aspirin for months...she just took me off of it after this last miscarriage. not sure why but she said it's ok for now. maybe so my blood is normal when they do all the testing.
> 
> that is good on your second bloods. Yeah, everyone's numbers are different so as long as yours are doubling, then you're fine. Mine were super high but that's because i was having twins.
> 
> I pray you get to see that heartbeat too Angel!  :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> Thursday morning I woke up to a little scare.
> (TMI) I went to pee and there was a tiny bit of light brown. I know thus can be perfectly normal, but after MC's its scary.
> It happened again the 2nd time I peed.
> 
> It did not happen the rest of the day. I called the doc and left a message. They called back and in I went for more bloods. Sucks cuz I won't get the results most likely till Monday, which is when I go for repeat bloods (assuming today's results were higher than last week)
> 
> No cramping though, so that's good.
> If it comes back and gets heavier or is painful, I'll go to the ER where I can almost immediate results.
> 
> I think I have a UTI. I get one every time I'm pregnant. Never otherwise.
> 
> There's no pain, but when I pee I can"feel" it more, if that makes sense, and I've had a couple pains in my bladder. ( I know its my bladder cuz I do not have a left ovary or tube). Also, when I go it seems like it takes forever to come out.
> 
> I have heard this can cause spotting itself. Being so worried about the brownish cm, I forgot to mention it when I went in to pick up my paperwork for the blood draw :dohh:
> 
> I may hit the ER tomorrow evening for that , and mention the spotting just to get some blood results
> 
> I can't wait till Monday, its too stressful! To make matters worse, when I woke up, my breast tenderness greatly decreased. However I was so tired I fell asleep around 9, which I never do, and now its 4 30 am and I can't go back to sleep!
> However, just a bit ago when I woke up, bb's were killer sore! Its so dumb what can make someone in early pregnancy happy! I know symptoms can come and go.
> 
> At least the brown cm has (hopefully) stopped.
> 
> I've been hungry too. I woke up starving and ate some oatmeal. Stomach is still rumbling.
> 
> Fx and :dust:Click to expand...

Hi Angel, i'm so so sorry i'm just now responding. I've been really MIA lately. just been busy and mainly just writing in my journal thread. Sorry about your earlier scares. I hate that early bleeding. It is so scary and just doesn't seem normal. I'll go back through here to see your latest updates and I hope everything is ok by now! Your ticker is still up as progressing so that's a great sign. I'm totally with you on the funny part of what makes us happy in early pregnancy. I was constantly beating up my boobs to make sure they still hurt. I loved it. I mean it sucked that they hurt so bad but i thought it was a great sign. They usually hurt around ovulation too and right after all the way to my bfp but this time around, they aren't at all so it's making me think I didn't ovulate. OH well, guess we'll see. I got positive OPK's and a temp rise but my temps are weird this cycle...anyway, thanks for the baby dust and I'm keeping you in my prayers girl! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

ttc nice to see you again, did you ever get any tests or results from the doc regarding your losses? I hope you get a bfp that stays nice and stuck this month.


----------



## Angel wings13

MissMummyMoo said:


> I'm not good with photos but it looks like just one to me angel so I don't think there's any need to panic :haha: x

Ok, you're probably right. I apparently have an obsessive need to worry about something - anything! 

Btw, cute avatar pic! :D


----------



## Angel wings13

Ttc- yes so far so good, I think....
I did have a UTI, as it turned out. Caught it real early though.
I have not had anymore tan cm. I'm really starting to think it's just a sensitive cervix. I don't even think it was "old blood",, wasn't brown enough. Next Thursday I go in for another scan, can't wait, should be able to hear the hb this time, not just see it. 
:dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

_for tomorrow...for all of us that have experienced a loss or several losses...love you all!
_

Dear Mr. Hallmark,

I am writing to you from heaven,
and though it must appear

A rather strange idea,
I see everything from here.

I just popped in to visit,
your stores to find a card

A card of love for my mother,
as this day for her is hard.

There must be some mistake I thought,
every card you could imagine

Except I could not find a card,
from a child who lives in heaven.

She is still a mother too,
no matter where I reside

I had to leave, she understands,
but oh the tears she's cried.

I thought that if I wrote you,
that you would come to know

That though I live in heaven now,
I still love my mother so.

She talks with me, and dreams with me;
we still share laughter too,

Memories our way of speaking now,
would you see what you could do?

My mother carries me in her heart,
her tears she hides from sight.

She writes poems to honor me,
sometimes far into the night

She plants flowers in my garden,
there my living memory dwells

She writes to other grieving parents,
trying to ease their pain as well.

So you see Mr. Hallmark,
though I no longer live on earth

I must find a way,
to remind her of her wondrous worth

She needs to be honored,
and remembered too

Just as the children of earth will do.

Thank you Mr. Hallmark,
I know you'll do your best

I have done all I can do;
to you I'll leave the rest.

Find a way to tell her,
how much she means to me

Until I can do it for myself,
when she joins me in eternity. 
*
Happy Mother's Day From Heaven...*

It's the busiest day in Heaven
I'm planning a big surprise
To let you know I love you... 
And that no one ever dies.
Even though you're down below
And I am up above,
I'm sending you these wishes
And all my angel love.
It's really quite exciting
To plan this big event.
For lots of gifts will come your
way And all are heaven sent.
First, I'll take a bubble bath-My splashes might cause some
rain. But knowing all the fun I'm
having,
Will help to ease your pain. Next, I'll get some pictures
In my halo and my gown.
So when you get to Heaven,
You can show them all around.
I have color crayons in Heaven,
And I will draw some stars so
bright
And place them in the sky today For you to see at night.

Then, Jesus will have story time.
And I will sit upon his lap.
He'll tell me all about you
Just before I take a nap.
I'll wake up full of energy
And play a game or two.
Before I finish sending
All my love to you
After snack I'll write a song
For all the birds to sing.
And know I've made you happy
With all the joy it brings.
At nighttime I'll be tired.
But I'll still hold you tight.
My arms will wrap around you
And keep you through the night.
And when you finally slumber,
I will kneel to pray.
Asking God to bless you
On this special Mother's bay.


----------



## Angel wings13

:flower:
That's beautiful


----------



## lomelly

:flower:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Beautiful TTC!!!


----------



## Kelly9

SO nice


----------



## armymama2012

Thats beautiful and made me cry.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful TTC :flower: x


----------



## B&LsMom

Angel wings13 said:


> B&LsMom said:
> 
> 
> We do free nitrous in our office. My Dr always says its worth it to have a relaxed patient!! IV sedation is something we just started doing but I love that it has an amnesia type effect on people so you are relaxed and then don't remember anything!! Sedation with Valium or other oral drugs can be as good but it's hard to get the dosing to the perfect level sometimes!!
> 
> I can't really think of something that I really fear--several things I really don't like doing come to mind like PAPs--I wish I could get a Valium before those lol
> 
> I just can't get used to paps either. It's awkward to start with, and that swab always hurts! I'm 33, you'd think I'd be used to it, but nope!
> The doctor always had to tell me to relax cuz I get scared and "clench up"Click to expand...

A few years ago my midwife was saying that she didn't think she could be in people's mouths all day and I was like are you kidding you have to be in woohas all day-- her reply back was there is nothing that is decayed or rotten in a vagina like there is in the mouth bahahaha to each there own I guess!


----------



## armymama2012

Not baby related-I am hurt beyond words right now. I made a bad financial decision last week that I am doing all I can to reverse. My husband has decided to open another checking account without me and basically give me and our children just enough funds to pay bills and survive on. All my plans for going back to college and buying anything for this baby after this month have been put through the shredder. I feel we are one step away from legal separation.


----------



## Angel wings13

armymama2012 said:


> Not baby related-I am hurt beyond words right now. I made a bad financial decision last week that I am doing all I can to reverse. My husband has decided to open another checking account without me and basically give me and our children just enough funds to pay bills and survive on. All my plans for going back to college and buying anything for this baby after this month have been put through the shredder. I feel we are one step away from legal separation.

:hugs:
I am SO sorry to hear that! Maybe things will calm down after he has a couple days to cool off. With a baby right around the corner, I don't see how he could let a mistake separate you two....
I don't know your situation obviously, and I don't want to pry, but sometimes marriage counseling works wonders.

I hope you guys pull through this, and I think you will. :flower:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> So, doc did get my results today afterall.
> Hcg was 520 last Friday,
> And 5242 yesterday!
> :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> Yesterday my doc was concerned given my history, today when the nurse called I could tell she was happy, and said my doc was very pleased with the results, and since they increased so much he said not to bother with the repeat! They said most likely just old blood, (TMI alert) probably caused by :blush: my, er- , orgasm, that I actually had in my sleep! :haha:
> I'm on pelvic rest to be safe, due to history, but my hormonal body has its own ideas while I sleep! Apparently (maybe you guys knew this but I didn't) when people are told "pelvic rest", its not just intercourse, its the orgasm that can cause mini contractions! :dohh:
> I never thought of it that way!

I know I'm way behind but still want to respond. This is such great news Angel! Love that your HCG went up like that. Wow, i honestly had NO idea pelvic rest meant no orgasm either. Wow! I have those in my sleep sometimes too. Crazy. So happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Angel wings13 said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Not baby related-I am hurt beyond words right now. I made a bad financial decision last week that I am doing all I can to reverse. My husband has decided to open another checking account without me and basically give me and our children just enough funds to pay bills and survive on. All my plans for going back to college and buying anything for this baby after this month have been put through the shredder. I feel we are one step away from legal separation.
> 
> :hugs:
> I am SO sorry to hear that! Maybe things will calm down after he has a couple days to cool off. With a baby right around the corner, I don't see how he could let a mistake separate you two....
> I don't know your situation obviously, and I don't want to pry, but sometimes marriage counseling works wonders.
> 
> I hope you guys pull through this, and I think you will. :flower:Click to expand...

We are working things out. He is allowing me access to both accounts. He just wanted to save more than we were previously and this was his way of making sure it happened. We both know we have issues to work on to make our relationship stronger. It is hard because we are physically separated (he is deployed until later in the year).


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MissMummyMoo said:


> Sorry about your loss oh the joy : hugs:
> 
> Baby Noah was born at 4.32am on Friday 19th April weighing 6lb 12oz. He's an amazingly content baby and the kids adore him to. Looking forward to getting home with him today!
> 
> Angel that's brilliant news about the results! Yes having organs can cause Braxton Hicks! We didn't have sex or anything in the first tri just to be safe this time! X

Precious baby MissMummyMoo!!! Love that name too!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Here is my 34 week bump pic:

That's a perfect bump!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MissMummyMoo said:


> I really hope you get some answers Blessed :hugs:
> 
> Lovely bump Army :flower:
> 
> Here's a few pics of my littlest man, I've spoilered so as not to upset people :flower:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Just born:
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/IMG-20130419-WA0004_zpsac4017dd.jpg
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/IMAG0287_zpse5c87f3e.jpg
> 
> First Outfit :cloud9:
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/IMAG0290_zpsd98683fa.jpg
> 
> Beautiful Eyes :cloud9:
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/IMG-20130419-WA0005_zps4549e1f5.jpg

He's perfect!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> So I had my viability scan yesterday, I was so scared yet excited too...
> 
> I'm measuring right on time and the heart was flickering away! :yipee:
> 
> I was disappointed in the fuzziness of the pic, it actually worried me, but my doc said there was absolutely no reason to worry - he only uses low frequency so early on I guess to be on the safe side? I must have asked him 10 times if he was sure it should be so fuzzy, so I think he's getting an idea of how neurotic I can be :haha:
> 
> But they printed out 3 PCs and put them in a little album with a gift bag, so I decided at that point that I should believe him lol.
> Too early to hear the heart, so I'm going back in 2 weeks to do that. Plus I'm high risk so I'm being monitored a bit during first tri.
> Fx everything will still be looking good! Bubs has already made it further than my losses, I hope that continues!
> Also hoping for nice clear pics :)

I just love news like this.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> My son Joshua turned 3 in Heaven today. I cried for a good 5 minutes once I put my daughter to bed (she turned 2 yesterday). Going to bed now. SIL gets married tomorrow and I'll be on my feet in high heels most of the day. I'm physically (bodywise) for this baby to be here but my house isnt ready!

I'm sorry army and it's great to just get those cries out like that. They usually make me feel better. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> B&LsMom said:
> 
> 
> I go to the dentist 3-4 times a week!! I work in a dental office hehe. It's really not that bad of a place to be ; )
> 
> Lol. The "tools" remind me of medieval torture devices!
> 
> Oh and the SOUNDS they make! Eek!
> 
> I read somewhere that fear of the dentist is one of the most common fears in American adults. Not necessarily their number one fear, but a major one nonetheless...
> 
> I know I.just have to suck it up and deal with it....sigh.Click to expand...

I have this fear...it's bad. I cancel my appointments all the time and they say "now Danielle, we have to get you back in." I tried asking for the gas but they just won't do it. He, he...why not??? I need something calming for all appointments, even just cleanings!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

B&LsMom said:


> We do free nitrous in our office. My Dr always says its worth it to have a relaxed patient!! IV sedation is something we just started doing but I love that it has an amnesia type effect on people so you are relaxed and then don't remember anything!! Sedation with Valium or other oral drugs can be as good but it's hard to get the dosing to the perfect level sometimes!!
> 
> I can't really think of something that I really fear--several things I really don't like doing come to mind like PAPs--I wish I could get a Valium before those lol

I'm jealous, i wish i went to your dentist office! They won't do any of that for us unless having a serious procedure. Ugh. I'm ok with PAP's. They don't bother me at all for some reason. Lol.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> Sorry I've been quiet. I've been in tremendous pain. My hypermobility has result in a rib being damaged badly so I can barely move or breathe or laugh without agony because of baby/uterus pushing on it. I'll probably have to be admitted into hospital for specialist care because all the pain relief which I can take and they are throwing at me won't touch it. Feeling glum about it all but have to keep reminding myself it's all for my rainbow <3

That sucks to hear girlinyork! I'm sorry! Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> ttc nice to see you again, did you ever get any tests or results from the doc regarding your losses? I hope you get a bfp that stays nice and stuck this month.

Yeah, everything came back normal chromosomally on the babies so that was good. Finally done with the weekly blood draws for HCG levels and they are negative now so went in for my 12 vials of tests and got those results back last week. They wanted to do two more tests a few days ago for further answers and i should get those results tomorrow. She said nothing screamed out at her but one did show I have MTHFR. My friend and I just teased about that one the other day because it sounds funnyyou knowreminds you of the bad word. Its a folic acid absorption problem that can cause clotting issues. Yay! We might have our answer and I think this is treatable! She said most of the other panels came up negative but couple areas of slight concern so thats why they wanted to do the two further tests. So I should know more tomorrow. Also, think I finally started my period today after a long 61-day cycle post-miscarriage. Time to start fresh and get back to "trying"!

Hope you are doing well too!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> Ttc- yes so far so good, I think....
> I did have a UTI, as it turned out. Caught it real early though.
> I have not had anymore tan cm. I'm really starting to think it's just a sensitive cervix. I don't even think it was "old blood",, wasn't brown enough. Next Thursday I go in for another scan, can't wait, should be able to hear the hb this time, not just see it.
> :dust:

Good luck for hearing heartbeat!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Thats beautiful and made me cry.

I cried too, Army.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Not baby related-I am hurt beyond words right now. I made a bad financial decision last week that I am doing all I can to reverse. My husband has decided to open another checking account without me and basically give me and our children just enough funds to pay bills and survive on. All my plans for going back to college and buying anything for this baby after this month have been put through the shredder. I feel we are one step away from legal separation.

Oh no! I'm so sorry Army. Ugh... :-(


----------



## lomelly

I'm sorry to hear, army :( don't beat yourself up most of us have made a bad judgement call, I know I have :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Armywife,you need a serious word with him. Cutting a spouse from having enough money and only issuing a small allowance is financial abuse! There's loads of info online about it if you want to look it up. Allowing him to do that sets a bad precedent and opens doors for all others sorts of inequality and control. You raise his children instead of working so you are just as entitled to the family money as he is!


----------



## Kelly9

TTC any news about those last results? They were due in today right? I sure hope it's all easily treatable! 

Army that sounds horrible, we all make mistakes. I hope he smartens up.


----------



## armymama2012

We worked through it. He apologized. He is still going to setup the secondary account but I will have access to both accounts.


----------



## girlinyork

armymama2012 said:


> We worked through it. He apologized. He is still going to setup the secondary account but I will have access to both accounts.

:happydance: I'm so glad he cooled off and you came to a compromise x


----------



## Angel wings13

Glad you guys worked it out army mama!
Idk if I missed it, but did your baby flip over yet? Sorry if I'm re asking what's been answered...

Ttc- hope you got some answers. Sounds like the issue is treatable! :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

We don't have proof yet but both me and my OB are 80% sure that the baby did flip. Will know for sure one way or the other on Wednesday.


----------



## carebear1981

lomelly said:


> carebear1981 said:
> 
> 
> Aww. I can imagine :) that's great he's doing so well!! Enjoy every minute!!
> The weathers been gorgeous. My fiance and I have been having dinner on the deck every night. Wedding plans seem to be going smoothly. We argue over little details lol and spending but its fun. There's so many little details you don't think about and ugh, so much money being spent. Oh well. 5 and a half months left till it :) I'm so excited!
> 
> So much to buy isn't there!! My friend just spent 36,000 and my jaw just dropped.. :haha: I'm too much of a tight wad!
> What are your wedding colours?Click to expand...

Wow, 36000!! We are so trying to stay under 25000 and even that is too much! Our colours are purple and black&white


----------



## Angel wings13

armymama2012 said:


> We don't have proof yet but both me and my OB are 80% sure that the baby did flip. Will know for sure one way or the other on Wednesday.

Fx for you!

Had my second scan today and feel much better! I'm measuring dead on and the heart beat was strong at 178 and we got to hear it today! My
Pictures are blurry cuz this bean was wriggling so much! :bunny:
I think he/she knew they were "on camera" and wanted to show off lol. Both my boys were major dancers in there too! Although I didn't get early scans with them....looks like a gummi bear with arms going up and down and feet stomping...


----------



## 3xBlessed

Glad you have some answers TTC and glad it sounds treatable...always feels good to have a plan!

Excellent news about your scan Angel Wings!!!

AFM, I have my uterine biopsy scheduled for May 31st...that's pretty much that last test to see if there is any reason for my losses...everything else was negative. Insurance denied IVF since I haven't done IUI...stupid b/c I don't have a problem getting pregnant...apparently they'd like me to do IUI a few times and have some more losses before they'll approve IVF...
I'm really in a pissy mood b/c my principal told me today that he is changing my grade level against my wishes even though he knows of all my losses in this past year. Uncaring jerk.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry that your boss is a jerk Blessed. I'm sorry your insurance is being finicky too.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats on the scan Angel, so glad everything is going ok :)

Sorry about the principal hun :( is there anyway you can sit down and discuss it with him and ask him to reconsider? :hugs: X


----------



## Angel wings13

3xBlessed said:


> Glad you have some answers TTC and glad it sounds treatable...always feels good to have a plan!
> 
> Excellent news about your scan Angel Wings!!!
> 
> AFM, I have my uterine biopsy scheduled for May 31st...that's pretty much that last test to see if there is any reason for my losses...everything else was negative. Insurance denied IVF since I haven't done IUI...stupid b/c I don't have a problem getting pregnant...apparently they'd like me to do IUI a few times and have some more losses before they'll approve IVF...
> I'm really in a pissy mood b/c my principal told me today that he is changing my grade level against my wishes even though he knows of all my losses in this past year. Uncaring jerk.

I've had a boss similar....:gun:

Maybe it will be an easy fix like fibroids. I don't remember (lately my memory sucks lol) if I mentioned on this thread or not, but I have a manager that kept having losses, they did the uterine biopsy and it turned out she had fibroids. They scraped them out and she got pregnant within a month, and is now nearing the end of 2nd trimester!
they can't always see those on ultrasound - good luck, and according to my doctor, he said if you ovulate and get pregnant, that's great, that's the hardest things to fix - almost anything
Else has a treatment or cure :)


----------



## Angel wings13

MissMummyMoo said:


> Congrats on the scan Angel, so glad everything is going ok :)
> 
> Sorry about the principal hun :( is there anyway you can sit down and discuss it with him and ask him to reconsider? :hugs: X

Thank you! I was so glad to see clearly this time, as opposed to the almost transparent pic last time - it was much better live, the still shots are blurry, but even looking at the blurry pics I can remember exactly what I saw....


----------



## Angel wings13

Btw, MMM- your son is just precious! :thumbup:

Can't wait to find out what sex I'm having


----------



## 3xBlessed

MMM, I wish I could sit down with him and have a rational conversation, but he's the type who doesn't change his mind b/c he made a decision and that's that, don't question him. Pompous...bleh...I had the HSG and it didn't show any fibroids but who knows? Hopefully it is something to fix and not just rotten eggs!


----------



## armymama2012

Well I was on my feet for 15 minutes doing dishes. I sit down and I'm like "Holy cow! My feet look puffy." Ugh...I guess I need to up my water intake again. Wednesday cant come soon enough. Ok, going to bed now.


----------



## B&LsMom

Army mama good for you for avoiding swelling thus far-- that seems to always haunt me the last month or so! It's getting so close to baby time. Are you ready?!?


----------



## armymama2012

I just got all the bassinet stuff washed and put itin my room last night along with filling the storage basket with outfits,wipes, and diapers so yeah I think i'm ready. Now if only the rest of my house was ready lol.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

hey ladies!!!!

sorry for being away for so long - I have sooo much to catch up on! finally got internet so can keep updated when LO lets me. I hope your doing fab and look forward to chatting!
I have over 200 pages to catch up so figured instead, for the next week every day I'm going to post the exact same post and ask...

ladies who need updating on the front page, whether you've not been put on, your pregnant or even got LOs now, please let me know and I'll update. sorry for the delay.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great to see you back again Jess! Hope you and LO are doing well!

Mine needs updating, Noah was born 19th April :) x


----------



## B&LsMom

Good to see you back Jess!!! How is miss Enolah doing?? If you are going to add Birthdays of our rainbows, Lukas was born Nov. 27, 2012!!


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, my shoes feel tight and I hate it. The swelling goes down overnight while I sleep but comes right back the next day as soon as I'm up walking. I ordered a gym ball and evening primrose oil today to see if things can get moving along faster.


----------



## B&LsMom

Love the idea of the EPO but it didn't seem to do much for me--I hope it moves things along for you!!


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, I'm planning on breastfeeding as much as I can but in case something happens and I have to use formula to supplement or more I want opinions: 1. My babies tend to have slight (my daughter was worse) lactose intolerance and 2. they tend to spit up (Joshua was worse at this). I know Gerber Gentle is lactose reduced and worked well with my daughter but she still spat up when I supplemented formula because she wouldnt nurse unless I was overflowing. So do I buy a small thing of Gerber Gentle, a small thing of Enfamil ProSoBe, and a small thing of Enfamil A.R. to test them each out?


----------



## girlinyork

Hi Jess, to see you back :) my little girl is due 3rd July x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey missmommymoo and B&LsMom-can't believe you've had a gorgeous boys! Congrats!!! :)
Wow Girlin, what a fab 3D pic - congrats on your girly, will add you know :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

hey ladies!!!!

sorry for being away for so long - I have sooo much to catch up on! finally got internet so can keep updated when LO lets me. I hope your doing fab and look forward to chatting!
I have over 200 pages to catch up so figured instead, for the next week every day I'm going to post the exact same post and ask...

ladies who need updating on the front page, whether you've not been put on, your pregnant or even got LOs now, please let me know and I'll update. sorry for the delay.


----------



## Camlet

:hi: jess great to see you back on here! Can you update mine please Sophia was born on the 27th October 2012 :) xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> TTC any news about those last results? They were due in today right? I sure hope it's all easily treatable!
> 
> Army that sounds horrible, we all make mistakes. I hope he smartens up.

Hi Kelly. Last two came back negative she said so I guess it's just the MTHFR gene problem I have. We'll know more next Wednesday after our appointment. From what I've heard though and read, it's treatable so let's get this show on the road!!! I'm ready for my sticky baby!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> We don't have proof yet but both me and my OB are 80% sure that the baby did flip. Will know for sure one way or the other on Wednesday.
> 
> Fx for you!
> 
> Had my second scan today and feel much better! I'm measuring dead on and the heart beat was strong at 178 and we got to hear it today! My
> Pictures are blurry cuz this bean was wriggling so much! :bunny:
> I think he/she knew they were "on camera" and wanted to show off lol. Both my boys were major dancers in there too! Although I didn't get early scans with them....looks like a gummi bear with arms going up and down and feet stomping...Click to expand...

Yay Angel, sounds like everything went perfectly at your scan. This is fabulous news!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> Glad you have some answers TTC and glad it sounds treatable...always feels good to have a plan!
> 
> Excellent news about your scan Angel Wings!!!
> 
> AFM, I have my uterine biopsy scheduled for May 31st...that's pretty much that last test to see if there is any reason for my losses...everything else was negative. Insurance denied IVF since I haven't done IUI...stupid b/c I don't have a problem getting pregnant...apparently they'd like me to do IUI a few times and have some more losses before they'll approve IVF...
> I'm really in a pissy mood b/c my principal told me today that he is changing my grade level against my wishes even though he knows of all my losses in this past year. Uncaring jerk.

:hugs: when it rains, it pours, right? Ugh...hang in there!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Army maybe the hospital could give you samples of each?? Also sign up for samples too!! Similar and enfamil each sent medium sized containers and I think I got a large container of similac a few weeks after he was born and another medium Gerber container.


----------



## lomelly

Jess, good to see you back! Looking forward to an update from you, hope you've been well!


----------



## brittany12

can I join you ladies?

I had a mc at 5 weeks in October. My EDD would of been June 14th, 2013 and is coming up very soon.. I got pregnant last month, but it didn't stick.. not sure of that due date.

We are ntnp this month to get over the chemical last month and are going to give clomid another shot next cycle..


----------



## armymama2012

B&LsMom said:


> Army maybe the hospital could give you samples of each?? Also sign up for samples too!! Similar and enfamil each sent medium sized containers and I think I got a large container of similac a few weeks after he was born and another medium Gerber container.

Gerber sent you a container? I get their formula checks but have never received a container. My hospital doesn't do the Gerber bag thing. I've never tried Similac. I just got my first Enfamil Newborn sample container with formula checks. If this baby is lactose intolerant at all then Enfamil Newborn and Gentlease will give them horrible gas.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Camlet - your little ones only 6 days younger than Enolah :) How are you both doing? xx

Lomelly - yeah I'll do a big update soon, whats your LO's name and D.O.B? :) xx

Welcome Brittany12, so sorry to hear about your loss - before you know it you'll see that BFP again, I NTNP when I conceived Enolah :) xx


----------



## brittany12

xxxjessxxx said:


> Camlet - your little ones only 6 days younger than Enolah :) How are you both doing? xx
> 
> Lomelly - yeah I'll do a big update soon, whats your LO's name and D.O.B? :) xx
> 
> Welcome Brittany12, so sorry to hear about your loss - before you know it you'll see that BFP again, I NTNP when I conceived Enolah :) xx

thank you! I would be very shocked if we got a bfp this month.. I have no clue when I ovulated. I know it was sometime this past week, but didn't have any O pains. Or if I did I tuned them out. I did notice the ewcm over the weekend, but who knows. All I know is I've def. ovulated because I woke up hot and sweaty this morning which means my temp is up!


----------



## lomelly

Liam, born Oct 10th, 2012 :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, Jess! Thanks for keeping things updated. I got my BFP a few months after our loss, so I'm 30 weeks now! Woo!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Lomelly, 
Harley Quinn, a belated congrats!! When is your due date? :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brittany12 said:


> can I join you ladies?
> 
> I had a mc at 5 weeks in October. My EDD would of been June 14th, 2013 and is coming up very soon.. I got pregnant last month, but it didn't stick.. not sure of that due date.
> 
> We are ntnp this month to get over the chemical last month and are going to give clomid another shot next cycle..

Welcome Brittany! Sorry to hear about your mc's. They suck and I'm so so sorry. Chemicals suck too. You hang in there and I hope it happens for you soon! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brittany12 said:


> can I join you ladies?
> 
> I had a mc at 5 weeks in October. My EDD would of been June 14th, 2013 and is coming up very soon.. I got pregnant last month, but it didn't stick.. not sure of that due date.
> 
> We are ntnp this month to get over the chemical last month and are going to give clomid another shot next cycle..

By the way, i love your avatar and the first line in your signature. I pray every single day but consistently forget about the letting go part...it's so hard.


----------



## brittany12

ttcbabyisom said:


> brittany12 said:
> 
> 
> can I join you ladies?
> 
> I had a mc at 5 weeks in October. My EDD would of been June 14th, 2013 and is coming up very soon.. I got pregnant last month, but it didn't stick.. not sure of that due date.
> 
> We are ntnp this month to get over the chemical last month and are going to give clomid another shot next cycle..
> 
> By the way, i love your avatar and the first line in your signature. I pray every single day but consistently forget about the letting go part...it's so hard.Click to expand...

thank you! I hope it happens for all of us soon! I thought the saying was so cute and true. Almost everyone worries about their bodies while pregnant, but the reasoning behind what your body looks like will be so worth it! I completely understand the forgetting to let go part. Its very difficult especially when its something you want so badly and have even been able to experience it for a little bit and then its taken from you. I often wonder why even give me that chance to be excited if it was just going to be taken away from me, but i'm sure there is a reason and lesson to be learned. We just have to pray to learn from it.


----------



## Harley Quinn

xxxjessxxx said:


> Harley Quinn, a belated congrats!! When is your due date? :)

Thanks! I'm due July 29th. It's another boy, and his name is/will be Jimmy (James).


----------



## girlinyork

When do the nightmares about your baby dying inside you stop? :cry:


----------



## armymama2012

:hugs: I'm sorry you are going through those. Mine ended at about 25 weeks. Every since 30 weeks I've just been having dreams of delivering my baby in strange places. :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

I should feel safe now. If she was born today she would stand a good chance. I think subconsciously I've got it into my head that my womb isn't a safe place for unborn children :-/


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: girlin x


----------



## Harley Quinn

Awww, hugs for you girlin. I wish I could say they do, but honestly, that thought has been in the back of my mind for the entirety of each of my three pregnancies. :( It sounds super morbid, but some part of me just can't deny that, yes, there is still chance something can go wrong. Heck, there may even be something "wrong" with my 18 month old that just hasn't presented itself yet. 

The best we can do is just focus on all the positives in life. It's okay (and healthy, I think) to acknowledge the possibility that something can go wrong, but how to not dwell on that is a valuable skill we should all learn. Sometimes it's just a slow learning process! Try to think of things you are thankful for. :)


----------



## armymama2012

BABY Update: Baby is head down. Weighing 7 lbs 5 ounces (75th percentile). Dr. is giving me until my due date to go into labor naturally. Next Tuesday if I haven't had the baby, then I'll still have til my due date to go into labor naturally but will schedule a C-section for June 5th, 6th, or 7th as a backup plan


----------



## B&LsMom

Army almost down to single
Digit days--woohoo!!


----------



## armymama2012

Yep, at the max I only have 15 days left! So anxious and excited but my house isnt ready yet.


----------



## B&LsMom

armymama2012 said:


> B&LsMom said:
> 
> 
> Army maybe the hospital could give you samples of each?? Also sign up for samples too!! Similar and enfamil each sent medium sized containers and I think I got a large container of similac a few weeks after he was born and another medium Gerber container.
> 
> Gerber sent you a container? I get their formula checks but have never received a container. My hospital doesn't do the Gerber bag thing. I've never tried Similac. I just got my first Enfamil Newborn sample container with formula checks. If this baby is lactose intolerant at all then Enfamil Newborn and Gentlease will give them horrible gas.Click to expand...

Oops I think I was thinking of a Target coupon I got when I did my baby registry. I took inventory and all of my free formula which includes: 3 small Enfamil newborn powder, 6 pack of Enfamil newborn ready to serve Liquid, 4 single serving packets of Enfamil newborn, small container of Enfamil infant, large Similac Advanced powder, 4 pack of similac advance liquid, small Similac sensitive powder container. I'm going to have to donate my newborn stock since he is almost 6 months old now!


----------



## Angel wings13

armymama2012 said:


> BABY Update: Baby is head down. Weighing 7 lbs 5 ounces (75th percentile). Dr. is giving me until my due date to go into labor naturally. Next Tuesday if I haven't had the baby, then I'll still have til my due date to go into labor naturally but will schedule a C-section for June 5th, 6th, or 7th as a backup plan

 getting so close! :dance:


----------



## Angel wings13

armymama2012 said:


> Yep, at the max I only have 15 days left! So anxious and excited but my house isnt ready yet.

I'm sure nesting will strike with a vengeance soon!


----------



## Angel wings13

B&LsMom said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B&LsMom said:
> 
> 
> Army maybe the hospital could give you samples of each?? Also sign up for samples too!! Similar and enfamil each sent medium sized containers and I think I got a large container of similac a few weeks after he was born and another medium Gerber container.
> 
> I got a pack of 2 cans of preferred Gerber
> Gerber sent you a container? I get their formula checks but have never received a container. My hospital doesn't do the Gerber bag thing. I've never tried Similac. I just got my first Enfamil Newborn sample container with formula checks. If this baby is lactose intolerant at all then Enfamil Newborn and Gentlease will give them horrible gas.Click to expand...
> 
> Oops I think I was thinking of a Target coupon I got when I did my baby registry. I took inventory and all of my free formula which includes: 3 small Enfamil newborn powder, 6 pack of Enfamil newborn ready to serve Liquid, 4 single serving packets of Enfamil newborn, small container of Enfamil infant, large Similac Advanced powder, 4 pack of similac advance liquid, small Similac sensitive powder container. I'm going to have to donate my newborn stock since he is almost 6 months old now!Click to expand...

I got a pack of 2 cans of Gerber formula and 2 coupons- it was something I guess I signed up for while still pregnant last year before MC, cuz the coupons expire next Friday. I also got a tub of similac and coupons but no enfamil.

I had to pay $8 for the Gerber since we had moved, I got a slip from the post office saying postage want paid to "forward" it. I almost didn't pick it up cuz I had no clue what it was, but now I'm glad I sent Jason to the post office to grab it!


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh yeah , my hospital doesn't do the Gerber bag thing either 
:(
It looked cute, and I'm surprised because the hospital I'll be in is a major chain with 5 sister hospitals in Orlando alone!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

finally got internet so can keep updated when LO lets me. I hope your doing fab and look forward to chatting!
I have over 200 pages to catch up so figured instead, for the next week every day I'm going to post the exact same post and ask...
*
ladies who need updating on the front page, whether you've not been put on, your pregnant or even got LOs now, please let me know and I'll update. sorry for the delay. *


----------



## armymama2012

Nesting is definitely here. Going to do some major cleaning with my SIL today.

please pray for a friend of DH, Sgt Murray. He is taking the saddest trip home from overseas as i type. I dont know details other than his youngest daughter (only 5 or 6 months old) passed away sometime yesterday.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

How awful armymama, my thoughts and love are with his family xx


----------



## munchy

First of all, armymama2012 how terribly sad, lots of thoughts and love his way.

I miscarried April 29th, I was due on the 13th of December 2013, this was my first pregnancy and whilst I was obviously devestated at the time I feel I have burried it since, today is the first day I feel like I'm really mourning. I haven't cried much since but today all I want to do is cry, though I'm doing my best to hold it in until I have some privacy. I was 2 months gone at the time and had 2 weeks bleeding before mc happened. I am praying I will be pregnant again by the end of next month and that this time it sticks, I'm so frightened it will happen again. However, I definitely will be aiming for a BFP before my would have been due date of 13th December 2013 (If I don't by then I don't know what state I will be in!!!!!)
Good luck to everyone here still trying! xxx


----------



## girlinyork

So sorry for your loss munchy. I found my losses would hit me after a delay too. I hope you get your sticky bfp soon x


----------



## munchy

girlinyork said:


> So sorry for your loss munchy. I found my losses would hit me after a delay too. I hope you get your sticky bfp soon x

Thank you, I'm out this month due to tummy flu :( as soon as I started testing with OPK's after I was better it seemed I was just catching the end of it :/ we will continue to BD just in case though but I was really hoping to be pregnant before AF. However maybe its for the best, giving me more time to recover and be in tip-top shape for the little bean and I'm being very optimistic and praying next month will be my month!
Congrats on your little girl, I bet you can't wait for her to get here! x


----------



## carebear1981

Hi Jess! Great to hear from you and hope Enolah is doing well!! I had a chemical in October so my new estimated date would have been June 22nd but now we're waiting till after the wedding! I come back every once in awhile to check in and see how everyone is ;)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I am so sorry munchy I really hope you get your sticky :bfp: soon :hugs: x


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry munchy. My MC was 14 months from yesterday. Still gets me hard sometimes ,wondering what that child would be like and all. Hopefully you get your BFP this summer and it sticks!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey Jess! I had Lexi Serena march 13! 

Munchy so sorry

Angel after Hannah passed away I got one of those formula things in the mail and when I went to pick it up and realized what it was I cried in front of the postal lady. She offered to take it to the food bank for me which was so sweet of her.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> When do the nightmares about your baby dying inside you stop? :cry:

Oh gosh, that's so horrible sweetie. I'm sorry you're having those dreams. i hope they stop soon for you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> BABY Update: Baby is head down. Weighing 7 lbs 5 ounces (75th percentile). Dr. is giving me until my due date to go into labor naturally. Next Tuesday if I haven't had the baby, then I'll still have til my due date to go into labor naturally but will schedule a C-section for June 5th, 6th, or 7th as a backup plan

Woohoo Army, things are moving right along! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Nesting is definitely here. Going to do some major cleaning with my SIL today.
> 
> please pray for a friend of DH, Sgt Murray. He is taking the saddest trip home from overseas as i type. I dont know details other than his youngest daughter (only 5 or 6 months old) passed away sometime yesterday.

Oh that's horrible, my prayers are with them. :-(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

munchy said:


> First of all, armymama2012 how terribly sad, lots of thoughts and love his way.
> 
> I miscarried April 29th, I was due on the 13th of December 2013, this was my first pregnancy and whilst I was obviously devestated at the time I feel I have burried it since, today is the first day I feel like I'm really mourning. I haven't cried much since but today all I want to do is cry, though I'm doing my best to hold it in until I have some privacy. I was 2 months gone at the time and had 2 weeks bleeding before mc happened. I am praying I will be pregnant again by the end of next month and that this time it sticks, I'm so frightened it will happen again. However, I definitely will be aiming for a BFP before my would have been due date of 13th December 2013 (If I don't by then I don't know what state I will be in!!!!!)
> Good luck to everyone here still trying! xxx

So so sorry for your loss Munchy! :hugs: Kudos to you for burying it but give yourself that time to grieve. It WILL happen again and you will be a momma hopefully one day soon. I pray that for all of us! I will pray for you. :hugs: I'm hoping to be preggers again too before my "would have been due date" of October 21, 2013. Come on babies!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Hey Jess! I had Lexi Serena march 13!
> 
> Munchy so sorry
> 
> Angel after Hannah passed away I got one of those formula things in the mail and when I went to pick it up and realized what it was I cried in front of the postal lady. She offered to take it to the food bank for me which was so sweet of her.

Awe, how sad you poor thing. How sweet of her to do that for you then though. What a tough journey this is.


----------



## Kelly9

It's the hardest thing I've ever done.


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly how is your little man adjusting to being a Big Bro???


----------



## Kelly9

He's doing well, he asks to hold her and will come up and kiss her from time to time but he also has rough moments where he'll bug her or push his head to hard into hers. Yesterday he threw his cup and it hit her in the head though that wasn't the intention :wacko: I feel this overwhelming need to protect her and keep her from getting hurt so it makes life a little stressful since Skyler is such a rough and tumble kind of boy. 

Amidst all the craziness we've also entered the world of night time potty training! So far so good though, he's been dry all night for about a week with the exception of maybe one night.


----------



## B&LsMom

Our pediatrician warned us siblings can get a bit hyper when new babies arrive for the first six months or so. Blake has been a little crazy!! But I love how each day he wants to do more things with him. Starting in June Lukas will be in daycare with Blake and he told me today he is going to teach his brother to build things when he comes!!


----------



## armymama2012

AFM-I think I'm starting to dilate because I lost most of my mucus plug yesterday at church. I know it doesnt mean things are going to happen in the next 9 days but it does give me some hope of a natural delivery. Now to finish getting my house ready!

How is everyone else?


----------



## B&LsMom

YAy Army!! That totally counts as being one step closer to baby's Birthday!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> It's the hardest thing I've ever done.

I completely agree.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> AFM-I think I'm starting to dilate because I lost most of my mucus plug yesterday at church. I know it doesnt mean things are going to happen in the next 9 days but it does give me some hope of a natural delivery. Now to finish getting my house ready!
> 
> How is everyone else?

Good luck army. I think you're on your way sweetie!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow army mama, doesn't seem that long ago you were waiting to see if the baby was going to turn over or not


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks. I didnt get checked today. He doesnt l;ike to do it unless I think I'm in labor. But hospital is going to call 
to schedule C-section for next Thursday morning as a backp plan. Still hoping that baby will come sooner but we will see.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> Wow army mama, doesn't seem that long ago you were waiting to see if the baby was going to turn over or not

I can't believe you're almost 12 weeks Angel! Woohoo!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Blakes mum I forgot to post, skyler is very hyper as it is it's hard to imagine him being more so lol. I just hope he starts to listen better soon before I loose my marbles. I can't wait for him to be eager to show and teach Lexi things, that would be so cute.


----------



## 3xBlessed

I go for my uterine biopsy tomorrow! Super nervous...has anyone had one before?!


----------



## girlinyork

I've not had one but I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## Kelly9

good luck blessed!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I haven't had one either but good luck hun :hugs: x


----------



## lomelly

Army, so sorry to hear about your friend the sgt. My thoughts are with his family :hugs: I'm glad to see your labour is coming along :)

Girlin, they didn't stop for me till he was born. I had terrible nightmares.

Blessed, hope all goes well for your biopsy today :flower:

Kelly, blakesmom, how you doing? How are the Los?


----------



## Angel wings13

Omg, I'm having all types of horrific nightmares, I think last night's took the cake....

I've always had night terrors and nightmares, but this is getting out of hand. And I'm so freaking tired I get to have even more nightmares since I'm sleeping more.

@3x - I haven't, but a friend of mine did. She ended up having fibroids and got them removed, then immediately got pregnant. She's like 27 weeks now


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> I go for my uterine biopsy tomorrow! Super nervous...has anyone had one before?!

Good luck sweetie, i hope it went well!


----------



## armymama2012

Just wanted to say, I hate waiting. I thought the hospital would have called to schedule my C-section by now so I called my OB's office to see why they havent called. The lady told me that they wont call til probably around 4 p.m. on Tuesday because then they will know an exact time. So I only find out 36 hours beforehand? Ugh....rant over.


----------



## 3xBlessed

My uterine biopsy today went so fast! LOL...I was in and out in under 15 minutes. It didn't feel anymore uncomfortable than a Pap, though I did have cramping afterwards. Thankfully it's over and now the one week wait for results!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Glad the procedure went well! Hoping for good results for you. I guess now you're in the OWW instead of the TWW. Ha!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Harley Quinn said:


> Glad the procedure went well! Hoping for good results for you. I guess now you're in the OWW instead of the TWW. Ha!

I was thinking the same thing as I typed it Harley!!! LOL!


----------



## B&LsMom

lomelly said:


> Army, so sorry to hear about your friend the sgt. My thoughts are with his family :hugs: I'm glad to see your labour is coming along :)
> 
> Girlin, they didn't stop for me till he was born. I had terrible nightmares.
> 
> Blessed, hope all goes well for your biopsy today :flower:
> 
> Kelly, blakesmom, how you doing? How are the Los?

Getting Big!! Lukas has 2 teeth and turned 6 months on Monday. He has been saying dada for about a month now-- still working on mama tho.


----------



## Kelly9

Blessed hurray I hope the oww goes fast

Lomelly Lexi is good will be 12 weeks on wednesday she's 12.5 pounds :) and a delight to have around. Rolling over smiles and laughs lots and sits in the bumbo head control is great! She also has sttn the last 3 nights! Last night was a 9 hour and 10 min stretch!!!!! How're you and family these days?


----------



## armymama2012

How is everyone doing?

How are you feeling Blessed?

So half an hour ago I walked up and down my stairs 12 times, took a 5 minute break, and then bounced on my gym ball for 10 minutes. Well 3 minutes ago I had my "bloody show". It could actually happen before Thursday!


----------



## girlinyork

Exciting armymama :)

I'm getting a sweep on the 19th :happydance: my little girl will be here by the end of June for sure


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ooooh! Babies! So excited for you ladies. Looking forward to updates and praying everything goes smoothly for you both!


----------



## armymama2012

The nurse is sending me to L& D to get checked and monitored because of decreased fetal movement. I am taking both hospital bags and my cell phone along.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Fingers crossed for you Army!


----------



## lomelly

fingers crossed for you army!

can't wait to see your little girl, girlinyork :)

blakesmom and kelly, wow teeth and words already??? holy crap!! Liam just cut two teeth at just over 7 months. I'm not sure if he's saying words at all or if it's babble, I don't know what I'm listening for :haha: are you back to work, blakesmom?
Lexi is nice and chubby like Liam :) I see her in your avatar (usually I'm on my phone so don't notice). She's cute!!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Got sent home. Only dilated to a 2. My contractions are there but not consistent. Still hoping this baby comes out before Thursday.

Contractions are still present and a 7.5 on a pain scale out of 10. They are varying from 4 to 7 minutes apart.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Army, it sure sounds to me like baby will be here soon! Best of luck! :)


----------



## armymama2012

Contractions are getting more intense and the more active I am they tend to stay around 6 minutes apart. If I'm sitting down (like right now) they tend to stay around 8 minutes apart. My lower back and hips are in agony!


----------



## Angel wings13

girlinyork said:


> Exciting armymama :)
> 
> I'm getting a sweep on the 19th :happydance: my little girl will be here by the end of June for sure

what is a sweep? I've never heard of that.

But congrats! My youngest was born June 26th!


----------



## girlinyork

Good luck armymama :):)

A sweep is when the midwife separates the cervix from the membranes with a finger to encourage labour x


----------



## Angel wings13

Kelly9 said:


> Blessed hurray I hope the oww goes fast
> 
> Lomelly Lexi is good will be 12 weeks on wednesday she's 12.5 pounds :) and a delight to have around. Rolling over smiles and laughs lots and sits in the bumbo head control is great! She also has sttn the last 3 nights! Last night was a 9 hour and 10 min stretch!!!!! How're you and family these days?

Wow! That is impressive ! :thumbup:
Both my boys were bad sleepers, my oldest didn't sleep through the night till he was 2!
My youngest was around 15 months I think, but didn't sleep through the night consistently until 2! REALLY hoping this bean doesn't do that!
The pregnancy has been very different from my boys, idk if it's cuz I'm in my 30s,, or maybe cuz it's a girl??
I cherish my sleep, lol. My oldest is 12 and I think I'm still trying to catch up the sleep I lost with him! :rofl:
But that kid was always hungry! I have a picture of him getting a bath at about 4 months, and he is a butter ball! He had rings of far all down his arms, like the Michelin tire man! He even had tan lines, in between the folds of fat there were white skinned rings (he loved being in the pool from a very early age! Plus he got my native American genes and tans easily like I do. So does my youngest)


----------



## Angel wings13

armymama2012 said:


> Got sent home. Only dilated to a 2. My contractions are there but not consistent. Still hoping this baby comes out before Thursday.
> 
> Contractions are still present and a 7.5 on a pain scale out of 10. They are varying from 4 to 7 minutes apart.

Good luck mama!
Sounds like it's getting consistent....almost there! :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Had my NT scan yesterday, but due to my schedule I couldn't get the finger prick part till tomorrow, meaning ill have to wait a bit for results, but I'm not too worried, the fluid at the neck measured 1.5 mm, well under the "safe" cap...and the nasal bone was well defined and very easy to see :thumbup:

Wish I had a video, but I guess they don't offer that , which is a bummer cuz it was the best scan I've ever had! With my boys the scans were later so although the baby moved around, it was nothing like what I saw yesterday! Actually looks like a baby (amazing the coherence in just 2 1/2 wks!), and he/she was hamming it up! Sucking his/her thumb, waving, raising both hands in fists like they were celebrating, danced around, kicked towards the transducer when it was pressing toward the feet, even twisted and leaned over, looked like she was mooning us! Got a clear view of the little butt!
Ill attach some pics, I'm on my phone and have to switch to full site...


----------



## Angel wings13

In the one profile shot you can see what will be the belly button, lol. It was so cute, even the tech was giggling during the scan. I honestly thought my fiance might cry (he's not a crier):


----------



## girlinyork

Adorable! Get any gender vibes?


----------



## Harley Quinn

armymama2012 said:


> Contractions are getting more intense and the more active I am they tend to stay around 6 minutes apart. If I'm sitting down (like right now) they tend to stay around 8 minutes apart. My lower back and hips are in agony!

Sorry you're in agony. I'm sure it will all be worth it soon! :D



girlinyork said:


> Good luck armymama :):)
> 
> A sweep is when the midwife separates the cervix from the membranes with a finger to encourage labour x

One of my doctors compared it peeling an orange! Nice picture, eh? I'm going to get a sweep as soon as they are able to do one (i.e. baby's head it far enough down to create enough pressure). It was recommended I try to get things going as soon as possible since I've got GD and could have a big baby!

Glad to hear the scan went well, Angel. Nice pics! :)


----------



## Angel wings13

girlinyork said:


> Adorable! Get any gender vibes?

Not really, in one pic I see a little white line between the legs, but that could be anything. ONE thing the tech said.... I was mentioning how I wished I knew the gender, but that I knew I had to wait till the next scan.... I said I wad lucky with my boys, as both cooperated fully in showing their gender, I guess they were "proud" :rofl:

I said all that to her and she said boys are usually cooperative for that and girls tend to hide it. Then she started scanning from a different angle and her next woods were " see how the legs are crossed right now?"

Idk if that was a "hint" into what she thought, or if she was simply assisting us in understanding what we were looking at....I will say that when the baby gave us a clear view of the butt, I didn't see anything but butt cheeks and legs..and the legs were pretty close together too....

For awhile I was thinking girl but I can't mentally picture having a little girl, but that may just be cuz I've only had boys. With my first I had a strong feeling of boy, and a not as strong feeling of boy with my youngest, but still.had a hunch...I also bought 3.adorable footie sleepers for a girl a couple weeks ago. At the time I told myself it was because they were so cute, and on sale, and if I find out I'm having a boy, there are 2 people at my work having a girl, so the outfits could be gifts. I always think boys clothes are so much cuter...yet that day for some reason I only looked at girl stuff... Idk if I'm over analyzing it (which I'm very prone to do) or if I subconsciously wad telling myself something.... Maybe in the next couple weeks I'll get a stronger vibe ;)
I have "heard" that seeing a "line" vs. seeing a "nub" can mean girl and that the clitoris is usually the first visible gender formation for girls...
Then I start thinking that since the other 2 pregnant women at work are having a girl, then chances are probably slim (see, over analyze :dohh: ) yet on the other hand, lol, the last 3 pregnant women at work (who all had their baby within the last 6 months) all had boys, so if I'm having a girl it would divide the 6 of us perfectly equal... :wacko:

That was my in depth way of saying I don't know, lol.


----------



## Angel wings13

Oh I forgot to mention the baby is measuring perfectly, literally to the DAY of.when I knew we conceived :)
Also had a nice, strong HB @ 165 !


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> How are you feeling Blessed?
> 
> So half an hour ago I walked up and down my stairs 12 times, took a 5 minute break, and then bounced on my gym ball for 10 minutes. Well 3 minutes ago I had my "bloody show". It could actually happen before Thursday!

Woohoo!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> Exciting armymama :)
> 
> I'm getting a sweep on the 19th :happydance: my little girl will be here by the end of June for sure

Woohoo to you too!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> Had my NT scan yesterday, but due to my schedule I couldn't get the finger prick part till tomorrow, meaning ill have to wait a bit for results, but I'm not too worried, the fluid at the neck measured 1.5 mm, well under the "safe" cap...and the nasal bone was well defined and very easy to see :thumbup:
> 
> Wish I had a video, but I guess they don't offer that , which is a bummer cuz it was the best scan I've ever had! With my boys the scans were later so although the baby moved around, it was nothing like what I saw yesterday! Actually looks like a baby (amazing the coherence in just 2 1/2 wks!), and he/she was hamming it up! Sucking his/her thumb, waving, raising both hands in fists like they were celebrating, danced around, kicked towards the transducer when it was pressing toward the feet, even twisted and leaned over, looked like she was mooning us! Got a clear view of the little butt!
> Ill attach some pics, I'm on my phone and have to switch to full site...




Angel wings13 said:


> In the one profile shot you can see what will be the belly button, lol. It was so cute, even the tech was giggling during the scan. I honestly thought my fiance might cry (he's not a crier):
> View attachment 624727
> 
> 
> View attachment 624729
> 
> 
> View attachment 624731

YAY, YAY, YAY, SO EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love these pics and the details behind them!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> Oh I forgot to mention the baby is measuring perfectly, literally to the DAY of.when I knew we conceived :)
> Also had a nice, strong HB @ 165 !

Yay, yay, yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh that's brilliant Angel I am so so pleased for you :cloud9: X


----------



## Kelly9

Great news angel will you find out the gender? 

Girlin exciting about the sweep!


----------



## 3xBlessed

LOL Angel!!! You sound so much like me, analyzing every single detail! I did recently read something about the position of the umbilical cord could indicate gender as early as the 12 week ultrasound. I forget which side was girl and which side was boy though!


----------



## B&LsMom

lomelly said:


> fingers crossed for you army!
> 
> can't wait to see your little girl, girlinyork :)
> 
> blakesmom and kelly, wow teeth and words already??? holy crap!! Liam just cut two teeth at just over 7 months. I'm not sure if he's saying words at all or if it's babble, I don't know what I'm listening for :haha: are you back to work, blakesmom?
> Lexi is nice and chubby like Liam :) I see her in your avatar (usually I'm on my phone so don't notice). She's cute!!!!!

January 21st was my first day back so we are well into a routine now. Yesterday was his first day in daycare tho ( had my mom and a friend helping us with child care until now. It makes them grow up so quick being around other kids. He is already rolling way more than he was just this weekend!!


----------



## armymama2012

Nothing new. Went to my appt today with contractions 10 minutes apart. They were pretty strong for me but I haven't progressed from yesterday. Baby isn't engaged enough to put pressure on the cervix and help it dilate. C-section is scheduled for 2 p.m. on Thursday. I don't like that it is an afternoon operation because that means I cant eat anything after 3 a.m. and will have to go til 4:30 p.m. that afternoon before I will get to eat.


----------



## B&LsMom

Army any more action from you??? 

Angel lively scan pics!! Thanks for sharing!!

Girlin sorry about the GD-- I know first hand that majorly sucks!! Are you doing insulin???


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck for tomorrow army :flower: not long now x


----------



## armymama2012

Contractions are letting up. Only about 3 an hour now and only half as intense as yesterday. I guess baby told my body to quit making mommy miserable if it wasnt going to do anything. I just hope I can sleep tonight.


----------



## Angel wings13

Kelly9 said:


> Great news angel will you find out the gender?
> 
> Girlin exciting about the sweep!

Yes, definitely, I'm beating the you know what out of google trying to analyze this nub and skull theory..:blush: even went so far as to try the ring trick :haha:
I SWORE I wouldn't do that, but it was asked in a gender quiz I took. I'm not good with anticipation! I wanna know now! :growlmad:

I'm thinking :pink:
But not sure if that's intuition (which I had no doubt with my boys), or what. This pregnancy is different all around, which might be why I'm thinking girl. I thought I wanted another boy, but I'm drawn to the girls clothes... I even bought a couple outfits, lol, with the mental excuse "not that I'm saying I'm having a girl, but a friend is, so they won't go to waste"


----------



## Angel wings13

Good luck with everything army mama!
I know you didn't want a C section, but at least you won't have long agonizing labor. Sorry, its just my youngest traumatized me for life. I swore I wouldn't have another , that's how unbelievable it was. Docs are split on whether one is necessary for me. I will make sure its done. As crazy as it sounds, I honestly think I will cry (not just tears, but full blown sobbing), if the doc says no, then if have to go back to my old doc, who I don't like, but he was telling me I HAD to have one, which is what I wanted to hear.
(I already have a long incision on my abdomen, had my left ovary and tube removed, due to cancer, and on to if the cancer, was a large benign tumor)


----------



## armymama2012

I'm more okay with a C-section than my husband is. I also have scarring down there from when I was a child (double hernia repair on my ovaries). Now I'll have 3 scars in the same spot. 

I took my last bump picture of this pregnancy. Will upload it in a minute. My mom wants to take a baby day picture of me on her cell phone.


----------



## armymama2012

Last bump pics of this pregnancy, taken a few hours ago:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4033.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG_4036.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> I'm more okay with a C-section than my husband is. I also have scarring down there from when I was a child (double hernia repair on my ovaries). Now I'll have 3 scars in the same spot.
> 
> I took my last bump picture of this pregnancy. Will upload it in a minute. My mom wants to take a baby day picture of me on her cell phone.

Almost time now Army!

Wow, my hubby is just the opposite. Wants me to schedule a c-section the moment i found out i'm preggers again. Not really, i'm exaggerating a little but that's how much he DOESN'T want me to have a vaginal delivery. Men are weird!!! At least mine is.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Last bump pics of this pregnancy, taken a few hours ago:

Looking good!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Daniel Theodore Olson was born via c-section at 2:27 pm yesterday. He is perfectly healthy. 8 lbs 10 ounces and 19.5 inches long. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## girlinyork

Congratulations :happydance: I had an inkling you were team blue


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Armymama


----------



## armymama2012

We are doing good. Only issue is that he has trouble getting his gas out. I cried last night because he was turning red and tending his whole body. My mom eventually had to sleep with him partially sitting up next to her because every time we laid him down he would just want to eat and then it would take forever to get him to burp. Hoping my milk comes in today.


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats Armymama


----------



## lomelly

congrats army, what a perfect name. can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## armymama2012

This C-section was a little rougher on me. He didn't want to come out. It felt like they were going to have to break my ribs in order for him to drop enough to come out. Also the meds they gave me to help my uterus contract afterwards made my chest feel real heavy and made my shoulders ache so much I almost cried. Once I got into my own room it was pretty smooth sailing. He has some trouble latching because he refuses to open his mouth very wide but we are working on it. He also struggles with a lot of gas and screams if you lay him flat when he has gas. Now our big issue is that he has lost almost 1 lb since being born. Going in for a weight check tomorrow, if he has lost more than 2 ounces tomorrow they will want me to supplement with formula. Please pray he starts to gain. My milk has come in and hoping that he just needs a few days to adjust to it. I will post some pictures later tonight or early tomorrow.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats army can't wait to see the pics x


----------



## Angel wings13

:dance:
Congrats army...
Praying your little man just needs a couple days to adjust :)


----------



## armymama2012

thanks ladies. Went to his weight check and he gained 6 ounces overnight so he is out of the danger zone and no need for formula. Though with how much he sleeps during the day I may have to start using my pump next week. my boobs are almost rock hard right now.


----------



## B&LsMom

Congratulation!! How much longer until hubby gets to meet him army???


----------



## Angel wings13

That's great about his weight army!
So, I had a private scan today, mostly because my hospital where I did my NT scan doesn't offer dvd of the session....

The place I went to guarantees gender by 15 wks, but since I'm a little shy of that she said she couldn't say for absolute certain...but sounded pretty sure and quickly found the....boy bits!
Looks like I'm team :blue: ! No girls in this family! Lol! Even my cat is male....I'm so out numbered!

Here's the main shot that convinced her, though we thought we saw a pee pee a few other times, he moved around bunches, constantly flashing us :)
If anyone thinks this could still end up a girl let me know, I doubt it, but was kinda hoping. Obviously health is way more important!


----------



## Angel wings13

:wacko: no clue why it's sideways :shrug:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Lovely piccie Angel and I can see a little pee pee :D Will you be getting it confirmed at a later date. We had a gender scan at 16 weeks and it was very clear it was a boy! :D X


----------



## girlinyork

Looks like a peep to me and I did get boy vibes from the last scan you post


----------



## armymama2012

As far as meeting daddy in person, it'll be at least another 4 months. Daddy has gotten to see all his pictures and seen him once on Skype though. Sorry about photo delay. Here are a few from right after he was born:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4054.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_4058.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_4070.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kelly9

Looks like a penis to me to if I'm looking at it right!


----------



## lomelly

Angel, definitely a little turtle down there!!

Loving the pics army, he looks so content in the last one :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay! Congrats, Armymama! So glad Daniel is gaining weight now. Hope your boobs adjust according to his feeding habits. I know that can't be comfortable!


----------



## Angel wings13

Adorable pics army, my favorite us the third one down!
MMM- yes, my next scan isn't until 20 weeks, but due to my summer schedule it will probably end up being at 19 weeks. Seems like forever! I really want to start shopping now! But I hate having to return things...but then again, like the rest if you, I don't think this was a close call - lol, seems pretty definite. I've been comparing on other sites and definitely seems boy! At 13 weeks, almost every girl shot had 3 lines, thinner, and not a thicker middle protrusion like that! I sorta wanted a girl, since I have 2 boys, but I feel comfortable going into familiar territory, and idk why, I've just always thought boys had cuter stuff :)


----------



## Angel wings13

By "stuff" I meant outfits, etc, just to be clear lol


----------



## girlinyork

Blergh, my body won't make up it's mind. I'm getting the odd painful contractions, backache and had the runs and vomited a few times. Midwife says my body is gearing up for established labour. Come on baby, mummy wants her cuddles :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hopefully it won't be too much longer girlin :flower: x


----------



## armymama2012

Come on little girl! We want to meet you and mommy wants to cuddle!


----------



## brittany12

Today would of been my due date :(


----------



## girlinyork

brittany12 said:


> Today would of been my due date :(

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Sorry Brittany, fingers crossed for you this month!


----------



## Angel wings13

brittany12 said:


> Today would of been my due date :(

:hugs:
Almost everyone here can sympathize with that....
Doesn't make it any easier though. :flower:

Hoping this will be your month!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry Brittany!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Huge :hugs: Brittany x


----------



## Angel wings13

Wow MMM, just noticed your updated ticker! Can't believe its been 2 months! Seems like only a few weeks went by!


----------



## brittany12

thanks everyone!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks Angel, I know it seems like it was only 2 minutes ago :( My baby is nearly 2 month :( X


----------



## Angel wings13

I feel like i can hardly remember having my boys be infants. My youngest will be 7 this month, in a lot of ways i feel like I'm pregnant for the first time, lol. There are a lot of new things out there that weren't around 7 years ago!


----------



## B&LsMom

Girlin--congrats on the arrival of your baby girl!!


----------



## girlinyork

Hello :) quick update. Elodie Elizabeth Rose arrived Tuesday 18th 12 hours after my water broke at an impressive 7lbs 3oz :) I am exhausted but smitten


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats girlin!


----------



## armymama2012

Congrats girlin! She is very precious!

Well looks like my daughter has another ear infection but cant see the doctor yet because they still havent received her medical records from New York. Ugh...


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Girlin!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Congrats on your beautiful daughter! :happydance:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oooh! Congrats on your precious little girl, girlinyork!!! What fun!


----------



## B&LsMom

Harley are you next?!?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yikes! That's a scary thought. I can't be... I've still got 5 weeks!

p.s. Did I ever tell you I'm from Washington originally? I can't remember if we've had that discussion before... Anyway, my family's all in Redmond, Monroe, and Bellingham now. :)


----------



## armymama2012

So in an effort to help Daniel with gas I'm cutting dairy out of my diet tomorrow. I'll drink Lactaid and be able to eat greek yogurt but cheese and ice cream will be out. He has gotten horrible baby acne all over his face and hate it but I know it'll be gone in 4-6 weeks. I havent been able to pump any in the past 5 days because he has basically been eating so much that dont even get engorged anymore. Do you know if they have a 3 week growth spurt? I always thought it was 5 weeks but maybe my memory is foggy.


----------



## Angel wings13

Best I can remember there is no set time for that first growth spurt. Plus there will be many more to come!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Growth spurts can definitely happen at 3 weeks. If he's eating that much, my first guess would be a growth spurt. And I also cut out dairy for Ozzy when he was little ended up being off dairy AND soy for 9 months. (The protein in dairy that they have a hard time will is very similar to that in soy.) If just cutting out dairy doesn't seem to make a difference, try cutting out soy as well. It's a pain because there is dairy and/or soy in almost EVERYTHING, but it was worth it have a happy baby!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Daniel Theodore Olson was born via c-section at 2:27 pm yesterday. He is perfectly healthy. 8 lbs 10 ounces and 19.5 inches long. Pictures coming soon.

Awe, CONGRATS Armymama!!! :hugs: Love that name too.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> This C-section was a little rougher on me. He didn't want to come out. It felt like they were going to have to break my ribs in order for him to drop enough to come out. Also the meds they gave me to help my uterus contract afterwards made my chest feel real heavy and made my shoulders ache so much I almost cried. Once I got into my own room it was pretty smooth sailing. He has some trouble latching because he refuses to open his mouth very wide but we are working on it. He also struggles with a lot of gas and screams if you lay him flat when he has gas. Now our big issue is that he has lost almost 1 lb since being born. Going in for a weight check tomorrow, if he has lost more than 2 ounces tomorrow they will want me to supplement with formula. Please pray he starts to gain. My milk has come in and hoping that he just needs a few days to adjust to it. I will post some pictures later tonight or early tomorrow.

Can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> That's great about his weight army!
> So, I had a private scan today, mostly because my hospital where I did my NT scan doesn't offer dvd of the session....
> 
> The place I went to guarantees gender by 15 wks, but since I'm a little shy of that she said she couldn't say for absolute certain...but sounded pretty sure and quickly found the....boy bits!
> Looks like I'm team :blue: ! No girls in this family! Lol! Even my cat is male....I'm so out numbered!
> 
> Here's the main shot that convinced her, though we thought we saw a pee pee a few other times, he moved around bunches, constantly flashing us :)
> If anyone thinks this could still end up a girl let me know, I doubt it, but was kinda hoping. Obviously health is way more important!
> View attachment 628539

Congrats Angel! Team blue would be amazing. Either team would be so yay for you!!! Ha...funny...even your cat is male. :haha:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> as far as meeting daddy in person, it'll be at least another 4 months. Daddy has gotten to see all his pictures and seen him once on skype though. Sorry about photo delay. Here are a few from right after he was born:

precious!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> Hello :) quick update. Elodie Elizabeth Rose arrived Tuesday 18th 12 hours after my water broke at an impressive 7lbs 3oz :) I am exhausted but smitten

Congrats girlin, she's precious!!! LOVE THAT NAME!!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

I got some unexpected news on June 7th...I'm pregnant again! TOTALLY unexpected as we were NOT trying AT ALL in May...in fact, we only DTD 1x and I certainly didn't lay around for an hour with my hips propped up like I usually do! I've been for weekly bloodwork and ultrasounds...so far, so good...my progesterone was low so I've been put on Crinone and baby aspirin...yesterday when I went for my 7 week ultrasound the baby was measuring PERFECTLY 7 weeks 1 day...then the doctor directed the ultrasound tech to get a picture of another sac...he starts saying, "this one up here is measuring perfectly but we can't see into this sac here to get a clear picture so we'll have to see next week" I was like what? Another sac? As in two babies? He said yes, it could be...it could just be a fluid filled sac but since it's early and the angle was bad and one twin is usually smaller than the other it's possible that it is TWINS!!! I'm hysterically laughing b/c we really didn't try for another baby so soon after my 3rd miscarriage. Feeling super blessed and thankful that one of them is measuring perfectly and maybe we'll end up with two little blessings :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, wow, 3xblessed! What a lovely, unexpected blessing! Congrats!!! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Blessed that's amazing! When is the next scan? How far along would you be now?


----------



## armymama2012

yay blessed! Special prayers going your way!


----------



## 3xBlessed

I'm 7 weeks 2 days now and I go for another scan on Monday, when I'll be 8 weeks 1 day. This blessing has mad it further than 2 out of my 3 miscarriages. I'm still in shock...but it's a great shock!


----------



## Kelly9

Aww yay! I can't wait for the update next week.


----------



## Angel wings13

3xBlessed said:


> I got some unexpected news on June 7th...I'm pregnant again! TOTALLY unexpected as we were NOT trying AT ALL in May...in fact, we only DTD 1x and I certainly didn't lay around for an hour with my hips propped up like I usually do! I've been for weekly bloodwork and ultrasounds...so far, so good...my progesterone was low so I've been put on Crinone and baby aspirin...yesterday when I went for my 7 week ultrasound the baby was measuring PERFECTLY 7 weeks 1 day...then the doctor directed the ultrasound tech to get a picture of another sac...he starts saying, "this one up here is measuring perfectly but we can't see into this sac here to get a clear picture so we'll have to see next week" I was like what? Another sac? As in two babies? He said yes, it could be...it could just be a fluid filled sac but since it's early and the angle was bad and one twin is usually smaller than the other it's possible that it is TWINS!!! I'm hysterically laughing b/c we really didn't try for another baby so soon after my 3rd miscarriage. Feeling super blessed and thankful that one of them is measuring perfectly and maybe we'll end up with two little blessings :)

:yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :headspin: :happydance: :dance:

CONGRATULATIONS! So happy for you! After so many loses myself
I understand the amazing excitement and hopefulness! Sounds line you're off to a GREAT start! I have a strong feeling you got yourself a sticky bean! Yea! Its been 2 1/2 months since I've seen a :bfp: post! I know like 7 people in real life that either just had their baby or are pregnant now! My manager is about to hit b3rd trimester, with a healthy girl, her first baby after several losses... Its baby making time lol! Omg idk how you were able to contain the excitement, although understand why. Do you plan on finding out thegender ??

Congrats again and lots of the super glue type of fresh, healthy :dust:
:D


----------



## Angel wings13

ttcbabyisom said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> That's great about his weight army!
> So, I had a private scan today, mostly because my hospital where I did my NT scan doesn't offer dvd of the session....
> 
> The place I went to guarantees gender by 15 wks, but since I'm a little shy of that she said she couldn't say for absolute certain...but sounded pretty sure and quickly found the....boy bits!
> Looks like I'm team :blue: ! No girls in this family! Lol! Even my cat is male....I'm so out numbered!
> 
> Here's the main shot that convinced her, though we thought we saw a pee pee a few other times, he moved around bunches, constantly flashing us :)
> If anyone thinks this could still end up a girl let me know, I doubt it, but was kinda hoping. Obviously health is way more important!
> 
> View attachment 628539
> 
> 
> Congrats Angel! Team blue would be amazing. Either team would be so yay for you!!! Ha...funny...even your cat is male. :haha:Click to expand...

Yep its 100% officialnow! And he is healthy indeed! Sowwy strong hb at 154, dancing all around, measuringperfectly to the very day of conception! I'm still half in shock we finally did it and I'm 4 months! My NT scan and bloodwork came back awesome as well! less than 1 in 10 thousand chance of chromosome abnormality! its like I'm 22 again, Lol!
Since my youngest just turned 7, in a lot of ways I feel preggo for the first time!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Angel wings13 said:


> 3xBlessed said:
> 
> 
> I got some unexpected news on June 7th...I'm pregnant again! TOTALLY unexpected as we were NOT trying AT ALL in May...in fact, we only DTD 1x and I certainly didn't lay around for an hour with my hips propped up like I usually do! I've been for weekly bloodwork and ultrasounds...so far, so good...my progesterone was low so I've been put on Crinone and baby aspirin...yesterday when I went for my 7 week ultrasound the baby was measuring PERFECTLY 7 weeks 1 day...then the doctor directed the ultrasound tech to get a picture of another sac...he starts saying, "this one up here is measuring perfectly but we can't see into this sac here to get a clear picture so we'll have to see next week" I was like what? Another sac? As in two babies? He said yes, it could be...it could just be a fluid filled sac but since it's early and the angle was bad and one twin is usually smaller than the other it's possible that it is TWINS!!! I'm hysterically laughing b/c we really didn't try for another baby so soon after my 3rd miscarriage. Feeling super blessed and thankful that one of them is measuring perfectly and maybe we'll end up with two little blessings :)
> 
> :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :headspin: :happydance: :dance:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS! So happy for you! After so many loses myself
> I understand the amazing excitement and hopefulness! Sounds line you're off to a GREAT start! I have a strong feeling you got yourself a sticky bean! Yea! Its been 2 1/2 months since I've seen a :bfp: post! I know like 7 people in real life that either just had their baby or are pregnant now! My manager is about to hit b3rd trimester, with a healthy girl, her first baby after several losses... Its baby making time lol! Omg idk how you were able to contain the excitement, although understand why. Do you plan on finding out thegender ??
> 
> Congrats again and lots of the super glue type of fresh, healthy :dust:
> :DClick to expand...

Thanks so much AngelWings!!! We will definitely be finding out the gender...maybe do a gender reveal party to build the anticipation a bit more! I'm still super nervous...I don't have the same symptoms as when I was pregnant with my boys (maybe it's a girl or maybe I'm just older, lol)...boobs not really sore...that worries me the most...they were always such a good indicator that my pregnancy was doing well...loving my weekly scans right now for reassurance!


----------



## lomelly

So happy for you, blessed!! Will be stalking here Monday for updates! Twins!!! So exciting!!


----------



## Angel wings13

3xBlessed said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3xBlessed said:
> 
> 
> I got some unexpected news on June 7th...I'm pregnant again! TOTALLY unexpected as we were NOT trying AT ALL in May...in fact, we only DTD 1x and I certainly didn't lay around for an hour with my hips propped up like I usually do! I've been for weekly bloodwork and ultrasounds...so far, so good...my progesterone was low so I've been put on Crinone and baby aspirin...yesterday when I went for my 7 week ultrasound the baby was measuring PERFECTLY 7 weeks 1 day...then the doctor directed the ultrasound tech to get a picture of another sac...he starts saying, "this one up here is measuring perfectly but we can't see into this sac here to get a clear picture so we'll have to see next week" I was like what? Another sac? As in two babies? He said yes, it could be...it could just be a fluid filled sac but since it's early and the angle was bad and one twin is usually smaller than the other it's possible that it is TWINS!!! I'm hysterically laughing b/c we really didn't try for another baby so soon after my 3rd miscarriage. Feeling super blessed and thankful that one of them is measuring perfectly and maybe we'll end up with two little blessings :)
> 
> :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :headspin: :happydance: :dance:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS! So happy for you! After so many loses myself
> I understand the amazing excitement and hopefulness! Sounds line you're off to a GREAT start! I have a strong feeling you got yourself a sticky bean! Yea! Its been 2 1/2 months since I've seen a :bfp: post! I know like 7 people in real life that either just had their baby or are pregnant now! My manager is about to hit b3rd trimester, with a healthy girl, her first baby after several losses... Its baby making time lol! Omg idk how you were able to contain the excitement, although understand why. Do you plan on finding out thegender ??
> 
> Congrats again and lots of the super glue type of fresh, healthy :dust:
> :DClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much AngelWings!!! We will definitely be finding out the gender...maybe do a gender reveal party to build the anticipation a bit more! I'm still super nervous...I don't have the same symptoms as when I was pregnant with my boys (maybe it's a girl or maybe I'm just older, lol)...boobs not really sore...that worries me the most...they were always such a good indicator that my pregnancy was doing well...loving my weekly scans right now for
> reassurance!Click to expand...

I was half convinced I was having a girl cuz this pregnancy is very different...but nope another boy! I guess its my age, I'm 33, and was 21 and 26 with my others. This one even has a faster heart beat. My boobs were actually very sore from the 2ww up until a couple Wells ago, now they are a bit tender and my right nipple keeps itching:haha:

But with my.first 2 I only had sore boobs for like 2 weeks, around the 6 wk mark. I was worrying cuz I haven't had much sickness....I threw up 8dpo viciously, then once more at like 6
wks, and randomly I had a little spit up a couple weeks ago.....with my first I was ungodly sick, my second extremely nauseated, lost weight, but never threw up...this go around I've barely been nauseous unless a smell his me wrong. Maybe after ask the pregnancies we've had our bodies aren't as impressed with the new hormones, lol, been there done that kinda thing...I've had several scans as well, 3 at doc office, the NT at the hospital, and 2 private scans...but I'm finally over the constant need of reassurance. But it took getting into 2nd try for the nervousness to go away for me. I hope you get your peace soon. :)


----------



## 3xBlessed

I truly believe that this baby is a gift from God and all God's idea since we weren't trying...so I'm letting go and letting God lead me through this...helps when I start to get overwhelmed.


----------



## Angel wings13

3xBlessed said:


> I truly believe that this baby is a gift from God and all God's idea since we weren't trying...so I'm letting go and letting God lead me through this...helps when I start to get overwhelmed.

I know what you mean. I feel the same about this pregnancy, my crazy chart, the weird second ovulation, the fact that I was getting Bfn's at 16dpo and something told me to pee on an opk, even getting that smiley I didn't really think it was right, we managed to dtd though and that same morning my son got rushed into emergency surgery, we weren't able to try again, but I kept trying the opk's and got smileys for a few days...I thought for sure I missed it, after months of "perfect timing" this odd ball time worked. Like its meant to be. Which of course I think it is! :D

Keeping you in my prayers :hug:


----------



## Angel wings13

You know the other thing that we both had in common? Didn't have time to stress it since we were "sure" it didn't happen! Sorta like love, you find it when you're not looking...the bfp came the month I least expected, lol, every month before I was so sure we did it! Funny how fate works :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> I got some unexpected news on June 7th...I'm pregnant again! TOTALLY unexpected as we were NOT trying AT ALL in May...in fact, we only DTD 1x and I certainly didn't lay around for an hour with my hips propped up like I usually do! I've been for weekly bloodwork and ultrasounds...so far, so good...my progesterone was low so I've been put on Crinone and baby aspirin...yesterday when I went for my 7 week ultrasound the baby was measuring PERFECTLY 7 weeks 1 day...then the doctor directed the ultrasound tech to get a picture of another sac...he starts saying, "this one up here is measuring perfectly but we can't see into this sac here to get a clear picture so we'll have to see next week" I was like what? Another sac? As in two babies? He said yes, it could be...it could just be a fluid filled sac but since it's early and the angle was bad and one twin is usually smaller than the other it's possible that it is TWINS!!! I'm hysterically laughing b/c we really didn't try for another baby so soon after my 3rd miscarriage. Feeling super blessed and thankful that one of them is measuring perfectly and maybe we'll end up with two little blessings :)

Oh wow!!! How awesome! I'm tearing up for you. :hugs: That's amazing! Another example of "NOT TRYING" and it happens! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> That's great about his weight army!
> So, I had a private scan today, mostly because my hospital where I did my NT scan doesn't offer dvd of the session....
> 
> The place I went to guarantees gender by 15 wks, but since I'm a little shy of that she said she couldn't say for absolute certain...but sounded pretty sure and quickly found the....boy bits!
> Looks like I'm team :blue: ! No girls in this family! Lol! Even my cat is male....I'm so out numbered!
> 
> Here's the main shot that convinced her, though we thought we saw a pee pee a few other times, he moved around bunches, constantly flashing us :)
> If anyone thinks this could still end up a girl let me know, I doubt it, but was kinda hoping. Obviously health is way more important!
> 
> View attachment 628539
> 
> 
> Congrats Angel! Team blue would be amazing. Either team would be so yay for you!!! Ha...funny...even your cat is male. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep its 100% officialnow! And he is healthy indeed! Sowwy strong hb at 154, dancing all around, measuringperfectly to the very day of conception! I'm still half in shock we finally did it and I'm 4 months! My NT scan and bloodwork came back awesome as well! less than 1 in 10 thousand chance of chromosome abnormality! its like I'm 22 again, Lol!
> Since my youngest just turned 7, in a lot of ways I feel preggo for the first time!Click to expand...

Wow, that's just amazing. I'm so happy for you! So glad everything is perfect! You deserve it!!! :hugs:


----------



## 3xBlessed

ttcbabyisom said:


> 3xBlessed said:
> 
> 
> I got some unexpected news on June 7th...I'm pregnant again! TOTALLY unexpected as we were NOT trying AT ALL in May...in fact, we only DTD 1x and I certainly didn't lay around for an hour with my hips propped up like I usually do! I've been for weekly bloodwork and ultrasounds...so far, so good...my progesterone was low so I've been put on Crinone and baby aspirin...yesterday when I went for my 7 week ultrasound the baby was measuring PERFECTLY 7 weeks 1 day...then the doctor directed the ultrasound tech to get a picture of another sac...he starts saying, "this one up here is measuring perfectly but we can't see into this sac here to get a clear picture so we'll have to see next week" I was like what? Another sac? As in two babies? He said yes, it could be...it could just be a fluid filled sac but since it's early and the angle was bad and one twin is usually smaller than the other it's possible that it is TWINS!!! I'm hysterically laughing b/c we really didn't try for another baby so soon after my 3rd miscarriage. Feeling super blessed and thankful that one of them is measuring perfectly and maybe we'll end up with two little blessings :)
> 
> Oh wow!!! How awesome! I'm tearing up for you. :hugs: That's amazing! Another example of "NOT TRYING" and it happens! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you!!! I'm stalking your chart lately...your temps look good this month! Did you do Clomid again?


----------



## Kelly9

Ttc when are you testing? 

I'm hoping not thinking and worrying over ttc will surprise us and bring us a second miracle bfp so we don't have to go back to the clinic.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3xBlessed said:
> 
> 
> I got some unexpected news on June 7th...I'm pregnant again! TOTALLY unexpected as we were NOT trying AT ALL in May...in fact, we only DTD 1x and I certainly didn't lay around for an hour with my hips propped up like I usually do! I've been for weekly bloodwork and ultrasounds...so far, so good...my progesterone was low so I've been put on Crinone and baby aspirin...yesterday when I went for my 7 week ultrasound the baby was measuring PERFECTLY 7 weeks 1 day...then the doctor directed the ultrasound tech to get a picture of another sac...he starts saying, "this one up here is measuring perfectly but we can't see into this sac here to get a clear picture so we'll have to see next week" I was like what? Another sac? As in two babies? He said yes, it could be...it could just be a fluid filled sac but since it's early and the angle was bad and one twin is usually smaller than the other it's possible that it is TWINS!!! I'm hysterically laughing b/c we really didn't try for another baby so soon after my 3rd miscarriage. Feeling super blessed and thankful that one of them is measuring perfectly and maybe we'll end up with two little blessings :)
> 
> Oh wow!!! How awesome! I'm tearing up for you. :hugs: That's amazing! Another example of "NOT TRYING" and it happens! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!! I'm stalking your chart lately...your temps look good this month! Did you do Clomid again?Click to expand...

Thanks, i'm so hopeful! No clomid. Just prenatal and high dose folic acid. Here's to hoping! FX'd!  :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Ttc when are you testing?
> 
> I'm hoping not thinking and worrying over ttc will surprise us and bring us a second miracle bfp so we don't have to go back to the clinic.

tomorrow...i'll be 12 dpo...i won't give up hope though if negative since i got my last bfp at 14 dpo and not before.

Best of luck to you ttc again but not really trying. I hope it happens for you like that!


----------



## armymama2012

I dont mean to offend anyone but I am seriously ready to throw my computer across the room due to all of my Facebook friends posting about their wonderful night. All my plans got cancelled including my backup plans and I am suffering from migraines. I get to the point that I almost yell at my daughter if she disobeys me. Anyone who knows me knows that I RARELY raise my voice at my children because I dont want to startle them. I dont believe raising my voice is the right way to teach them they are doing something wrong. Laundry and dishes are piling up and I cant convince myself to do any of it. End of my rant.


----------



## Angel wings13

ttcbabyisom said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Ttc when are you testing?
> 
> I'm hoping not thinking and worrying over ttc will surprise us and bring us a second miracle bfp so we don't have to go back to the clinic.
> 
> tomorrow...i'll be 12 dpo...i won't give up hope though if negative since i got my last bfp at 14 dpo and not before.
> 
> Best of luck to you ttc again but not really trying. I hope it happens for you like that!Click to expand...

Fx and good luck :thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## Angel wings13

armymama2012 said:


> I dont mean to offend anyone but I am seriously ready to throw my computer across the room due to all of my Facebook friends posting about their wonderful night. All my plans got cancelled including my backup plans and I am suffering from migraines. I get to the point that I almost yell at my daughter if she disobeys me. Anyone who knows me knows that I RARELY raise my voice at my children because I dont want to startle them. I dont believe raising my voice is the right way to teach them they are doing something wrong. Laundry and dishes are piling up and I cant convince myself to do any of it. End of my rant.

:hugs:
I'm sure sleep deprivation and having to do everything yourself doesn't help. Don't go too hard on yourself. It's perfectly normal to rant. I went through a very similar stage (with lots of crying on my part) after my second was born. A little depression plus doing everything alone - though my now ex husband wasn't deployed, he just didn't lift a finger, he's a dead beat. 

Sorry you're stressed :/


----------



## Angel wings13

AFM - my little guy gave me his first kick last night! Totally startled me and I even yelped! I've been getting flutters, and sorta hardening sensations, which doc said is probably the head pushing towards my abdomen, but I figured I had about a week and a half till a kick...
No more since, but I know he's just getting started :)


----------



## armymama2012

Yay on feeling kicks. About to go lay down. I feel another migraine coming on.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Ttc when are you testing?
> 
> I'm hoping not thinking and worrying over ttc will surprise us and bring us a second miracle bfp so we don't have to go back to the clinic.
> 
> tomorrow...i'll be 12 dpo...i won't give up hope though if negative since i got my last bfp at 14 dpo and not before.
> 
> Best of luck to you ttc again but not really trying. I hope it happens for you like that! Click to expand...
> 
> Fx and good luck :thumbup:
> :dust:Click to expand...

Happy 17 weeks Angel!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ugh, i hate this. Another BFN this morning. Not even a hint of another line. I'm 13 dpo. I would think i'm totally out if my temps didn't rise again today. WTH?! I still feel like crap. This is driving me batty. Anyone else get a bfp later than 13 dpo but not before???


----------



## B&LsMom

Harley Quinn said:


> Yikes! That's a scary thought. I can't be... I've still got 5 weeks!
> 
> p.s. Did I ever tell you I'm from Washington originally? I can't remember if we've had that discussion before... Anyway, my family's all in Redmond, Monroe, and Bellingham now. :)

No I don't think we have talked about that. We live in Spokane!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

ttcbabyisom said:


> Ugh, i hate this. Another BFN this morning. Not even a hint of another line. I'm 13 dpo. I would think i'm totally out if my temps didn't rise again today. WTH?! I still feel like crap. This is driving me batty. Anyone else get a bfp later than 13 dpo but not before???

So sorry you're going through this TTC! I didn't test until 14 dpo this time (first time ever waiting that long) but even then it was really a faint line...I have a feeling if I tested on 13 dpo I wouldn't have seen anything. Still have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Kelly9

My fingers are crossed to ttc. Any new developments in the testing department for your losses etc?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> My fingers are crossed to ttc. Any new developments in the testing department for your losses etc?

*
I'M OUT...* :cry:
My temp took a nosedive which means I'll get AF today. This stinks! I was truly feeling so positive and instinctly pregnant this time. I'm done listening to my "gut". Apparently mine's not right. I'm tired of all of this. I want to be done "trying". :nope::cry:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, i hate this. Another BFN this morning. Not even a hint of another line. I'm 13 dpo. I would think i'm totally out if my temps didn't rise again today. WTH?! I still feel like crap. This is driving me batty. Anyone else get a bfp later than 13 dpo but not before???
> 
> So sorry you're going through this TTC! I didn't test until 14 dpo this time (first time ever waiting that long) but even then it was really a faint line...I have a feeling if I tested on 13 dpo I wouldn't have seen anything. Still have my fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

Thanks Blessed...*I'm out though.* :cry:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Boo TTC!!! Don't give up...we all know how crummy it is to get that BFN when you were so sure it would be a BFP...especially when your timing was perfect! You will get your rainbow, I'm sure!


----------



## Angel wings13

ttcbabyisom said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> My fingers are crossed to ttc. Any new developments in the testing department for your losses etc?
> 
> *
> I'M OUT...* :cry:
> My temp took a nosedive which means I'll get AF today. This stinks! I was truly feeling so positive and instinctly pregnant this time. I'm done listening to my "gut". Apparently mine's not right. I'm tired of all of this. I want to be done "trying". :nope::cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:
I know how much that sucks, i had like 3 cycles (amongst many) that I was so sure the :spermy: met my egg! Positive opk's, ewcm, lots of perfectly timed :sex: , in the days leading up to and even after ovulation (for good measure), excellent temps, etc.... Then, Bfn's....
It WILL happen, but I'm sure we all know how bad the waiting sucks. Plus it sucks that you know for the next couple weeks it's near impossible to get preggo anyways!

On a brighter note, at least you KNOW you're ovulating, and you KNOW B that you are able to get pregnant....just repeating what my Ob/gyn told me back in January when I went to see him (and he was my new doc, had never met him, I ditched my old doc after my MC , not that it was his fault, but I didn't like how coldly things were handled, or his staff working for him), I had ovulated around day 13, then had minor spotting around 5 dpo, which got me even MORE excited, but then about 7dpo spotting turned into a full bleed that lasted about a week...that's never happened to me before and I had been so convinced it was my month, and I cried at the disappointment of it all....but the post O bleeding freaked me out about maybe not being able to get pregnant again...but he just said that the fact I'm ovulating on my own was great news as apparently that is one of the toughest obstacles to overcome...
Sorry about the mini novel here, and I hope I put it the right way...it was meant to cheer you up a little...

There's also a girl here that I speak to on the nut hut thread, and her temp nose dived at 12dpo, and she got so upset that she announced she was taking a break from both the site.AND ttc for awhile.( I had just gotten my bfp, and a second "regular" got a bfp as well) we were sad and asked her to stay, but understood that she wanted a break...the very next day she was back on and had gotten a bfp! I believe she was 13 dpo when she got it, and it was only a squinter of a positive, but she's sill here and doing great, she's right behind me and is currently 16 weeks! But I TOTALLY understand your frustration :hugs:

We have a somewhat similar history, if you ever want to send me a private message and talk, please feel free! :flower:


----------



## Angel wings13

3xBlessed said:


> Boo TTC!!! Don't give up...we all know how crummy it is to get that BFN when you were so sure it would be a BFP...especially when your timing was perfect! You will get your rainbow, I'm sure!

How are you feeling these days? :)


----------



## 3xBlessed

Angel wings13 said:


> 3xBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Boo TTC!!! Don't give up...we all know how crummy it is to get that BFN when you were so sure it would be a BFP...especially when your timing was perfect! You will get your rainbow, I'm sure!
> 
> How are you feeling these days? :)Click to expand...

I guess morning sickness might be kicking in...I'm starving and then when I eat something that I am craving I feel pretty crappy...lol...no throwing up yet so I'll take it! Counting down the hours until tomorrow morning! It will be my last ultrasound for a few weeks!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry TTC. Hang in there! 

Blessed-cant wait to hear the news!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Well, there's only one in there!  Measuring 2 days ahead right now and the heart rate was 170...such a BEAUTIFUL sound :happydance:

Feeling so happy and blessed right now...I've officially been released from my fertility specialist to my regular OB!


----------



## Angel wings13

3xBlessed said:


> Well, there's only one in there! Measuring 2 days ahead right now and the heart rate was 170...such a BEAUTIFUL sound :happydance:
> 
> Feeling so happy and blessed right now...I've officially been released from my fertility specialist to my regular OB!

:dance: that's great to hear! Keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> My fingers are crossed to ttc. Any new developments in the testing department for your losses etc?
> 
> *
> I'M OUT...* :cry:
> My temp took a nosedive which means I'll get AF today. This stinks! I was truly feeling so positive and instinctly pregnant this time. I'm done listening to my "gut". Apparently mine's not right. I'm tired of all of this. I want to be done "trying". :nope::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> I know how much that sucks, i had like 3 cycles (amongst many) that I was so sure the :spermy: met my egg! Positive opk's, ewcm, lots of perfectly timed :sex: , in the days leading up to and even after ovulation (for good measure), excellent temps, etc.... Then, Bfn's....
> It WILL happen, but I'm sure we all know how bad the waiting sucks. Plus it sucks that you know for the next couple weeks it's near impossible to get preggo anyways!
> 
> On a brighter note, at least you KNOW you're ovulating, and you KNOW B that you are able to get pregnant....just repeating what my Ob/gyn told me back in January when I went to see him (and he was my new doc, had never met him, I ditched my old doc after my MC , not that it was his fault, but I didn't like how coldly things were handled, or his staff working for him), I had ovulated around day 13, then had minor spotting around 5 dpo, which got me even MORE excited, but then about 7dpo spotting turned into a full bleed that lasted about a week...that's never happened to me before and I had been so convinced it was my month, and I cried at the disappointment of it all....but the post O bleeding freaked me out about maybe not being able to get pregnant again...but he just said that the fact I'm ovulating on my own was great news as apparently that is one of the toughest obstacles to overcome...
> Sorry about the mini novel here, and I hope I put it the right way...it was meant to cheer you up a little...
> 
> There's also a girl here that I speak to on the nut hut thread, and her temp nose dived at 12dpo, and she got so upset that she announced she was taking a break from both the site.AND ttc for awhile.( I had just gotten my bfp, and a second "regular" got a bfp as well) we were sad and asked her to stay, but understood that she wanted a break...the very next day she was back on and had gotten a bfp! I believe she was 13 dpo when she got it, and it was only a squinter of a positive, but she's sill here and doing great, she's right behind me and is currently 16 weeks! But I TOTALLY understand your frustration :hugs:
> 
> We have a somewhat similar history, if you ever want to send me a private message and talk, please feel free! :flower:Click to expand...

Wow...amazing. I won't get that lucky this time no matter how much I thought we were. I started spotting yesterday and am spotting today too and temps still down and another BFN this morning at 15 dpo so just waiting on the full force...what an inspiring story though!  That's awesome for her. And that's awesome for you too that you were in deed ovulating. It's so awesome when our bodies do what they are meant to do.  I guess I can be thankful for that. My chart is proof my body did that perfectly on its own this cycle and better than ever actually.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> Well, there's only one in there! Measuring 2 days ahead right now and the heart rate was 170...such a BEAUTIFUL sound :happydance:
> 
> Feeling so happy and blessed right now...I've officially been released from my fertility specialist to my regular OB!

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay, Blessed! Such great news!



Aaaaannnnddd.... I'm 37 weeks today! Wheeee!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Blessed thats amazing news! Im so happy for you.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Yay for 37 weeks Harley!!! Not too long now!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks! I'd be REALLY excited except my body isn't showing any signs of labour. You know how most women are like, "I am SO done" by now? Well, my body seems to think it's still 2nd tri. I shouldn't complain; it's nice. But it'd be nice to know there's something happening in there to get ready. I have an appointment tomorrow, and I'm going to ask them to check my cervix. Fingers crossed it's getting ready (and maybe they'll even do a sweep!).


----------



## 3xBlessed

I know that feeling! My first was 13 days late! But then my second was 3 days early. Was your first early or late? Good luck at your appointment!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ozzy was born at 40+6 and he was 9lb. 4oz. 

My appointment went well. It took some convincing, but the doctor agreed to do a sweep (she said they don't usually do them until 38 weeks in case they are off on the due date, but I assured her I know exactly when I ovulated!). So she did a sweep, but I'm only 1cm dilated and not really effaced at all yet. We'll see! If it's going to work, then I'll be in labour sometime in the next 24 hours. Here's hoping! If not, we'll try again at next week's appointment. :)


----------



## armymama2012

Yay blessed!

Cant wait to see your baby Harley!

We took him to his 1 month appointment yesterday and I was afraid he wasn't gaining weight but its just the opposite. He has gained almost 2 lbs and 2 inches in a month! He is now 10 lbs 9 ounces and 21 1/4 inches.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Harley Quinn said:


> Yay, Blessed! Such great news!
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaannnnddd.... I'm 37 weeks today! Wheeee!!!

Wow Harley, you're in the home stretch now! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Yay blessed!
> 
> Cant wait to see your baby Harley!
> 
> We took him to his 1 month appointment yesterday and I was afraid he wasn't gaining weight but its just the opposite. He has gained almost 2 lbs and 2 inches in a month! He is now 10 lbs 9 ounces and 21 1/4 inches.

Woohoo!!! :happydance:


----------



## Angel wings13

Yea army! :)


----------



## armymama2012

Well now we are having Bfing issues. Apparently he isnt nursing long enough to get the fattier milk since his poops are green, he is constantly hungry, and he is very gassy. So now I have to try and lower my supply by feeding him 2-3x off the same breast before feeding and then hand-express just enough from the other side so that I can be comfortable.


----------



## Angel wings13

Sorry army..:hugs:
Have you considered formula supplementation? A friend of mine has a 7 week old, and the GAD and colic was getting real bad, now she supplements with formula and says that it's done wonders....
Just a thought, I know everyone has their own opinions on this stuff.

:flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Army, what you said sounds like a good plan (feeding off one side for a chunk of time and then expressing a bit on the other side). I had to do that too because of oversupply. Eventually my body adjusted, though. It'll be uncomfortable at first, but stick with it! You can do it! :)


----------



## armymama2012

So far it had helped him sleep more so I'm going to keep doing it for another 4-5 days and see what happens to my supply. 

On another note: I think we have decided to rehome our jack Russell Jimbo. I just dont have the energy to train him or give him the exercise the breed needs. He is sweet but he wants ALL the attention and with kids I just cant do that. He is only 19 months old and in perfect health. We just want him to have a home that can give him the best since we just end up getting annoyed with him because he chews through everything.


----------



## 3xBlessed

I had my first appointment with my regular OB today...the usual pap smear and breast exam. Given my miscarriage history, my doctor offered me a viability scan this week...scheduled it for tomorrow morning. 

When I got home and peed, there was blood all over the toilet paper...and (TMI) it took several wipes for the blood to go away...I'm praying so hard that it was just from the pap smear and that there seemed to be more than just a spot b/c I am taking baby aspirin...thankfully I have that scan tomorrow morning, otherwise I think I'd go crazy!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Prayers going your way Blessed!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Thankfully everything is okay! Had my scan already this morning and the baby is measuring 9 weeks 4 days (should be 9 weeks 2 days) and the heart rate is 176. Yay!!! Heard the heartbeat too...love it!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay! So glad baby is doing great. Love hearing the heartbeat! One of the best sounds ever.


----------



## 3xBlessed

And how are YOU doing Harley?!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, hanging in there! I had a second sweep today after last week's didn't work. Still only about 1cm dilated, so we'll see what happens. I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Huge congrats blessed! So glad everything is ok :hugs: x


----------



## Angel wings13

Harley Quinn said:


> Oh, hanging in there! I had a second sweep today after last week's didn't work. Still only about 1cm dilated, so we'll see what happens. I'm not holding my breath!

Hang in there! Its getting super close :D


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks! I'm actually starting to lose my mucus plug now (started yesterday afternoon). The end is in sight!!! :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> Thankfully everything is okay! Had my scan already this morning and the baby is measuring 9 weeks 4 days (should be 9 weeks 2 days) and the heart rate is 176. Yay!!! Heard the heartbeat too...love it!

Oh thank God Blessed, that's great news!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Harley Quinn said:


> Thanks! I'm actually starting to lose my mucus plug now (started yesterday afternoon). The end is in sight!!! :)

Woohoo, almost there Harley!!! :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Daniel last week at 5 weeks old:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6077.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_6084.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## munchy

Hmpph. BFN's still at 12dpo. Been thinking I see something since 9/10dpo but _all_ have looked like indents! How is that even possible?!
My hopes were up this month, lots of nausea, mainly when hungry, tired, itchy boobs (SO BAD! That's the one thing that stood out for me with my last pregnancy) and lots of ewcm since 9dpo which is new for me but at 12dpo to have all these signs and no positive test I think I may well be out.
Owh :(


----------



## xxxjessxxx

hey ladies, sorry I don't come on this thread much now - simply because Im so stressed at the moment and don't have time to myself to be updating everything :( If you want me to update anything please message me and I will do so, that way I can keep up with updating instead of coming on the thread and searching through it :flower:

Hope you are all doing fab, as you can see Im pregnant again. Not planned and very confused at the moment. It's kind of hard to accept that first I had 6 mc's, then fell pregnant with Enolah, and now another pregnancy. I was overjoyed with Enolah but I feel at a loss to not be so excited with this one. Excitement is slowly building up I guess but very confused about stuff.
I hope you are all keeping strong ladies :flower: xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> daniel last week at 5 weeks old:

adorable!!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

xxxjessxxx said:


> hey ladies, sorry I don't come on this thread much now - simply because Im so stressed at the moment and don't have time to myself to be updating everything :( If you want me to update anything please message me and I will do so, that way I can keep up with updating instead of coming on the thread and searching through it :flower:
> 
> Hope you are all doing fab, as you can see Im pregnant again. Not planned and very confused at the moment. It's kind of hard to accept that first I had 6 mc's, then fell pregnant with Enolah, and now another pregnancy. I was overjoyed with Enolah but I feel at a loss to not be so excited with this one. Excitement is slowly building up I guess but very confused about stuff.
> I hope you are all keeping strong ladies :flower: xx

Wow, congrats Jess! You'll figure it all out in time!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

munchy said:


> Hmpph. BFN's still at 12dpo. Been thinking I see something since 9/10dpo but _all_ have looked like indents! How is that even possible?!
> My hopes were up this month, lots of nausea, mainly when hungry, tired, itchy boobs (SO BAD! That's the one thing that stood out for me with my last pregnancy) and lots of ewcm since 9dpo which is new for me but at 12dpo to have all these signs and no positive test I think I may well be out.
> Owh :(

That was me last month and it sucked. I was totally convinced I was pregnant. It sucked. I'm sorry. :hugs: But you're still not out until AF shows! I will cross everything for you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

xxxjessxxx said:


> hey ladies, sorry I don't come on this thread much now - simply because Im so stressed at the moment and don't have time to myself to be updating everything :( If you want me to update anything please message me and I will do so, that way I can keep up with updating instead of coming on the thread and searching through it :flower:
> 
> Hope you are all doing fab, as you can see Im pregnant again. Not planned and very confused at the moment. It's kind of hard to accept that first I had 6 mc's, then fell pregnant with Enolah, and now another pregnancy. I was overjoyed with Enolah but I feel at a loss to not be so excited with this one. Excitement is slowly building up I guess but very confused about stuff.
> I hope you are all keeping strong ladies :flower: xx

Wow, CONGRATS Jess and just let it sink in!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Wow Jess! I agree give it time.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Huge congrats Jess, just give yourself time to come to terms with things x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

thanks ladies its just a weird thing to want a bfp more than anything last year with Enolah and now suddenly not? I feel ungrateful. just guess it has to sink in xx


----------



## B&LsMom

Awe congrats Jess. Same daddy?? It will all come together in time. I hope you can pop in more to keep us all updated!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Thinking are you Harley! Hopefully you are quiet because its baby time!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yes same daddy, we split a few days ago too and he's come back saying he wants to make us work and knows he needs to change things so hopefully things will work, uh im so depressed at the moment


----------



## B&LsMom

Have you been in touch with Stephanie at all since your BFP it seemed like she was kind of in a similar situation-- must be getting pretty close to her #2 being born even??


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yes, I was indeed MIA because I had a baby! He arrived on Tuesday.

Here's a link to the birth story, but it's a little long, so here's the short version for those of you who don't want to read the whole thing (and I don't blame you!).

My water broke just after 4pm; I has just woken up from a 3 hour nap, so that was nice. We waited for my MIL to pick up Ozzy and we headed to the hospital around 5pm. After getting assessed and admitted and all all that jazz, we got to our room around 6:15 and he arrived at 7pm! A very quick but very intense labour and delivery. He was 8 lbs 4 oz and 20 inches long, born at 39+1.
 



Attached Files:







Family.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3









Little Brother.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## armymama2012

Yay! Congratz Harley! Welcome lil man!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Harley!!! He's adorable!!!


----------



## lomelly

So cute Harley!! Love his little shirt! Congrats to you and your family :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Huge congrats Harley he's beautiful :) x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Harley Quinn said:


> Yes, I was indeed MIA because I had a baby! He arrived on Tuesday.
> 
> Here's a link to the birth story, but it's a little long, so here's the short version for those of you who don't want to read the whole thing (and I don't blame you!).
> 
> My water broke just after 4pm; I has just woken up from a 3 hour nap, so that was nice. We waited for my MIL to pick up Ozzy and we headed to the hospital around 5pm. After getting assessed and admitted and all all that jazz, we got to our room around 6:15 and he arrived at 7pm! A very quick but very intense labour and delivery. He was 8 lbs 4 oz and 20 inches long, born at 39+1.

Beautiful! CONGRATS Harley!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry it's been so tough Jess :hugs: 

Harley congrats what a gorgeous little man! 

Ttc lots of luck this cycle!


----------



## armymama2012

Vent: My DH strongly dislikes my parents and they dont like him either. i'm in constant tug of war mode. I hate it! I want everyone to be happy but that wont happen


----------



## B&LsMom

Army when will your DH get home?? Are they fighting from a distance currently??


----------



## armymama2012

He'll be back in the states in October but wont be living with us again until March. Well they are kinda fighting through me. They almost refuse to talk to each other directly. My mom sat me down last night after dinner and unleashed everything she dislikes about my husband for 2 hours. I defended him the best I could even though both him and I know we have issues to work out.


----------



## Kelly9

ttc your chart is looking nice :)


----------



## 3xBlessed

I was thinking the same thing Kelly!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Thanks girls, i was thinking so too yesterday until this morning's temp. don't like that it's back down. :-( Ugh!


----------



## Kelly9

But then it's still way above cover!


----------



## girlinyork

How has everyone been? I've been so busy with my little stunner. She is so smiley and expressive and bright <3


----------



## armymama2012

Daniel is still very gassy. I have cut out dairy, garlic, soda, and onions for 12 days so far.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Girlinyork, she is a beauty!!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Look at those bright eyes! She's beautiful, girlin! :)

Army, so sorry to hear Daniel is still gassy. Is he super fussy because of it? Jimmy is often gassy, but he seems to just grunt it out. lol

Someone at church today said I shouldn't eat cabbage while breastfeeding because it would make him gassy... I guess there's this whole list of food breastfeeding moms shouldn't eat or it will make their babies gassy? I don't remember being made aware of this with my first.


----------



## armymama2012

Yes, he gets super fussy and will hardly sleep during the day.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I need a break. I'm done with the disappointments. DH and I have a concert at the end of the month out of town and it's going to be a 2-day drunk fest. We made the decision to take this month off for this...one of the reasons, there are many other...i would be testing again right at that time and i don't want to be worried that my drinking could cause damage to our unborn baby should i conceive this cycle so i'm not doing it. NOT going to worry about it. I'm tired. I'm depressed. All i do is cry off and on. I know in a few days i'll be back to my normal self (my new normal anyway) and i'll be sad we're not trying but it's just one month. 28 days. Not that long in the grand scheme of things. I will not do clomid this next cycle, no temping, no peeing on sticks, just DTD when we want this month (not around O days though) and just having fun. Then we'll start fresh with the September cycle. So I'll have that cycle to up my clomid and be monitored and then if that doesn't work, I will know the very next month is our specialist appointment so will have that to look forward to. I'll still be in here lurking though and cheering the rest of you on. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> How has everyone been? I've been so busy with my little stunner. She is so smiley and expressive and bright <3

Flippin adorable!!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

I don't blame you TTC!!! Take this month to yourself, enjoy your two day drunkfest!!!! Sounds fun and like you said, it's only one month. We all know how insane temping and timing and worrying and getting your hopes up can get. I hope you are able to have a carefree month and feel rejuvenated come September!


----------



## Kelly9

Ttc sounds like a great plan enjoy your concert and party hard :) 

Girlin she is very expressive and cute!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Here is my scan pic from today. They said everything looks good so far!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Angel wings13

Haven't been on this thread in awhile! A lot to try to catch up on! 

Sorry about the fighting army! :hugs:

TTC: who knows? Maybe it will happen when you aren't trying!

3xblessed: congrats!

YORK: your daughter is beautiful!


----------



## Angel wings13

ttcbabyisom said:


> I need a break. I'm done with the disappointments. DH and I have a concert at the end of the month out of town and it's going to be a 2-day drunk fest. We made the decision to take this month off for this...one of the reasons, there are many other...i would be testing again right at that time and i don't want to be worried that my drinking could cause damage to our unborn baby should i conceive this cycle so i'm not doing it. NOT going to worry about it. I'm tired. I'm depressed. All i do is cry off and on. I know in a few days i'll be back to my normal self (my new normal anyway) and i'll be sad we're not trying but it's just one month. 28 days. Not that long in the grand scheme of things. I will not do clomid this next cycle, no temping, no peeing on sticks, just DTD when we want this month (not around O days though) and just having fun. Then we'll start fresh with the September cycle. So I'll have that cycle to up my clomid and be monitored and then if that doesn't work, I will know the very next month is our specialist appointment so will have that to look forward to. I'll still be in here lurking though and cheering the rest of you on. :hugs:

I'm a little jealous. I could go for a drink or 8! I've had a rough week. Hubby being a bit of an a$s, plus hormones = me crying and wishing I could get drunk! I did have half a glass of red wine with doc's ok....I was just feeling SO stressed out....he said the occasional glass of red in second tri is ok. I'm not pushing it though, which is why I settled for half a glass.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> Here is my scan pic from today. They said everything looks good so far!!!!

That's a perfect little baby!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> I need a break. I'm done with the disappointments. DH and I have a concert at the end of the month out of town and it's going to be a 2-day drunk fest. We made the decision to take this month off for this...one of the reasons, there are many other...i would be testing again right at that time and i don't want to be worried that my drinking could cause damage to our unborn baby should i conceive this cycle so i'm not doing it. NOT going to worry about it. I'm tired. I'm depressed. All i do is cry off and on. I know in a few days i'll be back to my normal self (my new normal anyway) and i'll be sad we're not trying but it's just one month. 28 days. Not that long in the grand scheme of things. I will not do clomid this next cycle, no temping, no peeing on sticks, just DTD when we want this month (not around O days though) and just having fun. Then we'll start fresh with the September cycle. So I'll have that cycle to up my clomid and be monitored and then if that doesn't work, I will know the very next month is our specialist appointment so will have that to look forward to. I'll still be in here lurking though and cheering the rest of you on. :hugs:
> 
> I'm a little jealous. I could go for a drink or 8! I've had a rough week. Hubby being a bit of an a$s, plus hormones = me crying and wishing I could get drunk! I did have half a glass of red wine with doc's ok....I was just feeling SO stressed out....he said the occasional glass of red in second tri is ok. I'm not pushing it though, which is why I settled for half a glass.Click to expand...

Awe, sorry you've had a rough week sweetie. The hubby's can get like that. Oh yes, i've heard that you can do that too with red wine and it's no biggie. I would love to do that but my hubby wouldn't have it. I will have to sneak it at my mom's or something. He, he...


----------



## Kelly9

Blessed that's so awesome!


----------



## armymama2012

Daniel is 13 lbs 8 ounces and 24 inches long. From July 9th til August 19th he gained almost 3 lbs and almost 3 inches! mommy is proud!


----------



## Angel wings13

armymama2012 said:


> Daniel is 13 lbs 8 ounces and 24 inches long. From July 9th til August 19th he gained almost 3 lbs and almost 3 inches! mommy is proud!

Wow , sounds great! 
:)

Pic update!?


----------



## B&LsMom

Here is a pic update of my rainbow! I can't believe Lukas will be 9 months tomorrow!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 3


----------



## armymama2012

I have to import the pictures onto my computer and then I'll post a pic.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

B&LsMom said:


> Here is a pic update of my rainbow! I can't believe Lukas will be 9 months tomorrow!!

Wow, just adorable!!! What a beautiful family!


----------



## armymama2012

So a week ago I felt nauseous with pain near my right hip and headache. Today my abdomen is all achy no matter what I eat or do.It feels like my intestines and whoohaa are just going to fall right out of me. I feel like AF is gonig to show but havent had any signs of her so far (no spotting or flow).


----------



## B&LsMom

I think AF forgot who I am--still hasn't come back for me!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

b&lsmom said:


> i think af forgot who i am--still hasn't come back for me!

lucky!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Lol b&ls mom! I'm waiting for her to come back too. Lexi is 5.5 months at 6 months I'm going to take a supplement to help her along.


----------



## armymama2012

Ok. This might hurt my BF efforts but at least for today I cant nurse on my right side. It is slightly engorged but every time he tries to nurse on it today I am close to tears in pain. It feels like it is tearing off.


----------



## B&LsMom

Do you notice any cracking?? Lukas had thrush and we battled it back and forth for a few months but it made for painful latching and letdown. I also had a problem from pumping to aggressively where my nipples cracked and would bleed. Lanolin cream did help a ton for me!!


----------



## armymama2012

There is not any noticeable difference between the nipples.


----------



## Angel wings13

Ow! Sorry to hear that army....
Love the little pic you added in your sig :)

Afm: I've been dealing with big time anxiety, which us something I've dealt with for years, but it's gotten much worse .... Sometimes there's a reason, sometimes out of nowhere :/
I had to leave work early in Monday, leaving them a bit short handed, but my heart was racing and I was having shortness of breath (partially caused by bubs I think, he's been squishing me) and just this overwhelming feeling of having to leave....that plus fatigue makes me REALLY not want to do ANYTHING. Doc said the usual: hormones! So I just gotta deal with it...sorry for the complaining. .

Everything pregnancy/baby wise is going well though, so that's good . I can't believe one more appt then on to every 2 weeks appointments already! Bubs is still lying transverse, with his head so far on my right it sometimes pokes out of my side! At the moment his back is facing my front, I can feel his back pretty much all the way across my belly. He must be laying his head on a nerve cuz my right lower back is killing me!

Hope everyone is doing well!!

3x, hope your pregnancy is still running smooth! :D


----------



## munchy

I just got a bfp! We were taking a break from ttc as of my last AF.
I was due on yesterday, had a bit of brown spotting the day before, even less yesterday and virtually none today, tested sure I was out and well.... bfp.
Im so scared, not only because of how my last pregnancy ended but because I got drunk last friday (thinking there was no chance of me being pg) and now the spotting but that does seem to be settling now.
Oh my goodness, have text OH a picture as he's at work but he hasn't seen yet.
Wow, simply shocked.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Munchy!!! I was in your same situation...taking a break, terrified of another loss, and I did plenty of drinking during my "break" month! It took a while to sink it but it finally has! I'm 16 weeks tomorrow and so far everything has been wonderful this pregnancy! Good luck!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay on a healthy pregnancy for both of you!

I'm a little ticked at my parents. We're at their house for the next 5 weeks. Well they told me they were going out of town for a concert and would be back between 4 and 5 today. So I called to see how close they were and they havent even left the other state yet. They were invited to stay an extra day and havent made up their minds yet! My daughter is extremely bored in this house. We've done sticker books, movies, played with dolls, played with pots and pans, colored, and a lot of other stuff inside since its raining heavily outside. Ugh...


----------



## Kelly9

Blessed 16 weeks already! Are you finding out gender? 

Munchy congrats!


----------



## 3xBlessed

We're going to do a gender reveal party on the 24th!


----------



## Kelly9

Exciting times!


----------



## 3xBlessed

If its a girl I'll probably be stealing Lexi as a name!


----------



## Kelly9

^ be my guest! Its a fantastic name lol!

I have a friend on BnB I've been friends with for 4 years on here and she nearly used Lexi (before I had my Lexi) as a name for one of her girls (she always posted names she was thinking about and or using before baby was born where as we kept our names secret) anyway, I messaged her and said FYI if you use this name just know I'll be using it as well since it's been our girl name for the past 7-8 years :haha: In the end she didn't use it and we sure did :)


----------



## munchy

Thank you ladies. Nausea is setting in which I think is a good sign, I can't seem to digest my food and Im already struggling to go. 
Though I have all manner of aches and pains in my tummy which are worrying me sick.
One of which I recall from last time which Im really scared about. Its like a dropping feeling in my gut and I suddenly feel like Im going to have the runs but I never do. But Im hoping that's just because I can't go and have a bit of a build up lol.
Other than that, very sore boobies and ridiculous appetite, itchy tummy (!?) and crazy emotions along with constant fatigue. 
Keeping positive and taking it one day at a time. Im 4+5 today :)


----------



## Angel wings13

munchy said:


> I just got a bfp! We were taking a break from ttc as of my last AF.
> I was due on yesterday, had a bit of brown spotting the day before, even less yesterday and virtually none today, tested sure I was out and well.... bfp.
> Im so scared, not only because of how my last pregnancy ended but because I got drunk last friday (thinking there was no chance of me being pg) and now the spotting but that does seem to be settling now.
> Oh my goodness, have text OH a picture as he's at work but he hasn't seen yet.
> Wow, simply shocked.

Congrats! :happydance:
I don't think we met yet, but that's good news! Don't worry about the alcohol before your bfp. I actually went out for drinks the day before mine, and he's perfectly healthy :(
The bean isn't even attached to your blood steam at this point.
:thumbup:


----------



## Angel wings13

3xBlessed said:


> Congrats Munchy!!! I was in your same situation...taking a break, terrified of another loss, and I did plenty of drinking during my "break" month! It took a while to sink it but it finally has! I'm 16 weeks tomorrow and so far everything has been wonderful this pregnancy! Good luck!

It took till my NT scan for me to truly accept the pregnancy and believe nothing was wrong this time. I was terrified of developing another SCH, for a couple weeks after that still, but now I'm in belief b100% I think it's normal after you have a MC. Is hard to get over that fear!

So glad everything is going well!


----------



## Angel wings13

I like Lexi.
We had agreed on a girl name before we knew the gender, and still haven't definitively come up with a boy name. Triston is probably going to be the first name, but hubs is worried now cuz someone told him that's a girl's name, which I suppose it's unisex, which is why we're going with "on" at the end, so it doesn't seem too much like "Kristen"...I like Avery or Bentley for a middle, and he hadn't agreed or disagreed with that option.
Do you ladies think "Triston" seems girlie at all? Please be honest, I don't want my son to get stuck with a name that's turning girlie!


----------



## armymama2012

I have never heard of that as a girl's name. I know that Jordan is now a girl's name. I've always wanted a girl named Jade but DH thinks that's a black girl's name (like that matters).


----------



## 3xBlessed

Triston reminds me of Brad Pitt's character in Legends of the Fall, so definitely not a girl's name! :) 
I love Brayden for a boy and my husband thinks it's a girl's name b/c it sounds like braid. Ugh...lol!


----------



## Kelly9

Tristan or with an on is a boys name to me and same with Brayden. Jordan is still a boys name for me to. 

Our sons name is unisex it's skyler spelled the masculin way. I like unisex names though.


----------



## Angel wings13

3xBlessed said:


> Triston reminds me of Brad Pitt's character in Legends of the Fall, so definitely not a girl's name! :)
> I love Brayden for a boy and my husband thinks it's a girl's name b/c it sounds like braid. Ugh...lol!

That's where the idea came from! Love that movie! I'm not a Brad Pitt nut or anything, that's just a good movie and "Triston" was an interesting character....


----------



## B&LsMom

Our good friends sons name is Tristan &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ttcbabyisom

munchy said:


> Thank you ladies. Nausea is setting in which I think is a good sign, I can't seem to digest my food and Im already struggling to go.
> Though I have all manner of aches and pains in my tummy which are worrying me sick.
> One of which I recall from last time which Im really scared about. Its like a dropping feeling in my gut and I suddenly feel like Im going to have the runs but I never do. But Im hoping that's just because I can't go and have a bit of a build up lol.
> Other than that, very sore boobies and ridiculous appetite, itchy tummy (!?) and crazy emotions along with constant fatigue.
> Keeping positive and taking it one day at a time. Im 4+5 today :)

Woohoo, congrats Munchy! I'm just now seeing this. H&H 9 months sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> We're going to do a gender reveal party on the 24th!

How exciting!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

B&LsMom said:


> Here is a pic update of my rainbow! I can't believe Lukas will be 9 months tomorrow!!

Wow girl, he's beautiful and growing like a weed!!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

TTC did you have your specialist appt today?! What happened? Thinking of you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> TTC did you have your specialist appt today?! What happened? Thinking of you!

It was yesterday Blessed and it was great! I was so happy with Dr. Gentry. Everything about him. He was fast paced and I liked it and he immediately came up with a plan as soon as he listened to our back story a little and looked at my chart. He wants to right away have both of us go for immunology testing. Check for antibody problems with our blood together. Im just waiting on Margie to call me back to get us scheduled. It takes 2 weeks to get the results which is pushing it for Octobers cycle but I think hell still start things when I get my period (IF I get my period). I mentioned clomid, he said, lets try Femara. Then he mentioned a cocktail of sorts with progesterone and other good stuff and I got all excited.

Hes right on track with everything I want to go forward with. We just have to wait for our blood work to come back in 2 weeks to see whats going on there and then we start the monitoring process and getting us pregnant! I was very happy with todays visit. He seemed very optimistic. He said I would like it there because they are going to take the guess work out of it all for me leaving me a little less stressed. Yay! They will tell me what to do and whenso excited! I hope we get pregnant fast! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 3xBlessed

ttcbabyisom said:


> 3xBlessed said:
> 
> 
> TTC did you have your specialist appt today?! What happened? Thinking of you!
> 
> It was yesterday Blessed and it was great! I was so happy with Dr. Gentry. Everything about him. He was fast paced and I liked it and he immediately came up with a plan as soon as he listened to our back story a little and looked at my chart. He wants to right away have both of us go for immunology testing. Check for antibody problems with our blood together. Im just waiting on Margie to call me back to get us scheduled. It takes 2 weeks to get the results which is pushing it for Octobers cycle but I think hell still start things when I get my period (IF I get my period). I mentioned clomid, he said, lets try Femara. Then he mentioned a cocktail of sorts with progesterone and other good stuff and I got all excited.
> 
> Hes right on track with everything I want to go forward with. We just have to wait for our blood work to come back in 2 weeks to see whats going on there and then we start the monitoring process and getting us pregnant! I was very happy with todays visit. He seemed very optimistic. He said I would like it there because they are going to take the guess work out of it all for me leaving me a little less stressed. Yay! They will tell me what to do and whenso excited! I hope we get pregnant fast! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

That is awesome! Sounds a lot like the fertility doctor I went to. Ordered tons of tests and was super proactive! All I had to do was show up! I had the bloodwork that you are having done now too. Felt like forever for results! Sooo happy you are pleased with the doctor and my fingers are crossed that you are pregnant ASAP!!!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

That's awesome, TTC! So glad you are liking your doctor and that you guys are on the same page. Sounds like things will be moving along soon!


----------



## Kelly9

Ttc that sounds awesome I bet you'll be pregnant in no time you don't seem to have any issues in that department and he'll be there to help make it super sticky :)


----------



## armymama2012

I'm going to be in trouble when Daniel is 5 months old seeing as right now I lay him on his back to go get another outfit and 3 minutes later when I come back he is facing the other direction!

TTC- Glad you found a doctor you like and agree with ! FX this means you'll be regnant in no time!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies.

It would've been a first birthday November so not due date, but still same feelings and I hope to have my bfp end of Oct.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Ttc that sounds awesome I bet you'll be pregnant in no time you don't seem to have any issues in that department and he'll be there to help make it super sticky :)

I hope you are all right!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I am still waiting on my period so we can get back on the ntnp road. Getting a little frustrated to say the least.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> I am still waiting on my period so we can get back on the ntnp road. Getting a little frustrated to say the least.

Wow, still waiting on the period???!!! That's crazy! I hope she makes her appearance soon so you can get back on this fun ride with us!


----------



## Kelly9

Blessed wasn't your reveal on the 24th? Or am I confusing you with someone else? 

Ttc yeah she's still AWOL 6.5 months later though it's nice I'd like to get the ball rolling.


----------



## 3xBlessed

My ultrasound was today but the reveal is the 28th! Envelope has been dropped off at the bakery. Doctor said everything looks great and baby is measuring perfectly!!! So in love!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay Blessed! Is this going to be your last baby or is your family going to keep growng after this one?


----------



## 3xBlessed

This is it for us. I'm just so happy this pregnancy is going so well and baby is healthy! So boy or girl, we're done!


----------



## Kelly9

Dang it you're making us wait till the 28th!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Kelly9 said:


> Dang it you're making us wait till the 28th!

LOL...it took all my strength not to ask today! I was alone, no one would have known if I did! But I held strong...honestly, it's the only thing getting me through this work week!


----------



## Kelly9

Lol! Well I can't wait to find out either! I'd better learn patience cause when we get pregnant again we're not finding out the gender for our last time.


----------



## Angel wings13

3xBlessed said:


> My ultrasound was today but the reveal is the 28th! Envelope has been dropped off at the bakery. Doctor said everything looks great and baby is measuring perfectly!!! So in love!

:dance:
Happy to hear everything is going so well for you! Congrats again!

AFM: dealing with a pain in the butt EX Ob/gyn, this place simply WILL NOT send my current doc my records from the MC last year. 2 months ago they tried saying I was never seen for pregnancy, now they've sent my labs (with hcg count btw), and said "doc is still researching into why there isn't more information"....the reason this is important is I was supposed to have a C section, it's a long story, but my current doc said since my last was born vaginally (long story again, he shouldn't have been born vaginal) he can't justify it to insurance and needs whatever info my old doc had for stating that a cesarean is necessary....
I hd a LOT of issues with my old doc, which is why I'm at a different one now....I've been told I could have sued for how my pg/mc was handled last year....and now that office us saying they don't have my scan and other records?!? I had2 scans done in the office!!:growlmad: needless to say I'm annoyed and frustrated. 

I know he still has time, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed this bubs stays in this transverse position he's been in since at least my week 12 NT scan. If he remains breech, then I don't need to worry about my old doc sending over records. 

Probably sounds crazy to a lot of you, but all the scar tissue on my uterus makes contractions not only more painful, but I run the risk of rupture, as the scarred areas don't contract...my youngest's delivery was unbelievably agonizing and has given me an extreme case of Tokophobia. They were calling the OR and getting ready to go for emergency CS, when he finally came out....by then he was in fetal distress, and his apgar was only a 4 then 7....and I also hemmorhaged. 

I can't face that again. Just can't. Just talking about it with my doc I started shaking and crying uncontrollably.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorryo EX B/GN is being a pain. The army was hard to deal with on that level too. It took narly 3 tire and 8 weeks to send my past records to my new OB. I also understand scar tissue as I've had 2 C-sections. I've come to relaize that we will probably only be allowed to have 2 more children and both will probably be C-sections since 1. I am high risk with my previous miscarriage and C-sections, and 2. because my kids tend to be on the large side.


----------



## Angel wings13

Thanks army, it's nice when someone understands.


----------



## armymama2012

You're welcome. We are waiting at least until February to ttc again even though I doubt any length of time will convince them to let me try for a VBAC. The only way I see that happening is if I go into labor before 38 weeks.


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly still no AF for me either and Lukas is 10 months as of yesterday--so frustrating! I'm down to just pumping 2xs/day so I would have thought things would be getting back on track by now : (


----------



## armymama2012

Argh...I filed a claim with Tricare (military health insurance) and they just sent me a notice saying they'll only cover 1/6 of the bill! Going to have to make a erious phone call on Monday because this is unacceptable!


----------



## Kelly9

B&L's mom are you wanting to ttc again? It is frustrating. I may or may not be 10 dpo today depending on if the soy iso worked and if that opk was right. If no period I may try a second round of the soy but an increased dose. 

Blessed, what time is the party at???!!!!! I wanna know!


----------



## 3xBlessed

It's a ...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## armymama2012

Yay! Congrats on your little girl B&L!


----------



## B&LsMom

Nope still no little girl here--3xsblessed congrats are due to you!! If we do have a third I think we will do a gender reveal party they seem like a ton of fun!! 

Kelly I'm not certain we will try for a third but I at least would like to be able to practice natural family planning by tracking my cycle since I don't wish to take BCPills...


----------



## armymama2012

LMAO, my bad sorry B&L. Hopefully you wont have trouble getting pregnant when you want to if you are hoping for another. 

Congrats on your little girl Blessed!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Blessed YAY!!!!!! A little girl <3 congrats to you guys. 

B&ls we won't be finding out gender for our last babe. Going to have it be an end of pregnancy surprise.


----------



## B&LsMom

Since you have one of each you're probably set with most everything either way I would think--have you keep a lot of stuff from Skyler??


----------



## Kelly9

Yes I have all my favourites though they're in storage till we move out of the north. But we have all the big things stroller and swing etc.


----------



## Angel wings13

Congrats 3x blessed! :dance:
:pink:
So far the six of us that got pregnant or had their baby on this other thread I frequent are all boys,, boys, boys! Though we do have one newly pregnant girl, maybe she'll be team :pink:


----------



## Kelly9

I would love another little girl for our last. But any naturally occuring pregnancy would be great.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> It's a ...

Awe, how awesome! Congrats on a little girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

Hmm...ttc, your post-o temp pattern looks different than other months...fx that's a good sign!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> Hmm...ttc, your post-o temp pattern looks different than other months...fx that's a good sign!

Wow really, you think?!!! I was just staring at my chart thinking it looks whacky and not good. Thanks for giving me that little boost of hope! :hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

ttcbabyisom said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm...ttc, your post-o temp pattern looks different than other months...fx that's a good sign!
> 
> Wow really, you think?!!! I was just staring at my chart thinking it looks whacky and not good. Thanks for giving me that little boost of hope! :hugs:Click to expand...

Seriously...seems like wacky temps result in bfp's more often than those perfect looking charts! I don't want to give you false hope, but I definitely think different is a good sign! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm...ttc, your post-o temp pattern looks different than other months...fx that's a good sign!
> 
> Wow really, you think?!!! I was just staring at my chart thinking it looks whacky and not good. Thanks for giving me that little boost of hope! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously...seems like wacky temps result in bfp's more often than those perfect looking charts! I don't want to give you false hope, but I definitely think different is a good sign! When do you plan on testing?Click to expand...

Awe girl, i needed you today for that extra boost. Thanks for thinking i have hope here but i think i'm out. my temp went down this morning...still above cover line but i just know it will go down again tomorrow. i've already tested last 2 mornings at 12 and 13dpo and both negative so i'm thinking i'm out...another failed cycle. :-( Ugh...i'm scheduled to start AF either tomorrow or wednesday.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm...ttc, your post-o temp pattern looks different than other months...fx that's a good sign!
> 
> Wow really, you think?!!! I was just staring at my chart thinking it looks whacky and not good. Thanks for giving me that little boost of hope! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously...seems like wacky temps result in bfp's more often than those perfect looking charts! I don't want to give you false hope, but I definitely think different is a good sign! When do you plan on testing?Click to expand...

i seriously can't believe you're to the 32 week point. Wow! That's awesome!!!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry to hear that rahma. I hope you get a rainbow bfp soon.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Rahma said:


> Can I join y'all?
> 
> My husband and I lost our first child/first daughter at 17 weeks on October 15th. Our "would of been" due date was March 25, 2014.
> 
> We would really love a 2013 BFP, but anything before March would make us incredibly happy.
> 
> We're hoping we'll be able to start trying again in November.

So so sorry to hear that sweetie. I pray you get your BFP SOON! :dust:


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Angel wings13

ttcbabyisom said:


> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel wings13 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm...ttc, your post-o temp pattern looks different than other months...fx that's a good sign!
> 
> Wow really, you think?!!! I was just staring at my chart thinking it looks whacky and not good. Thanks for giving me that little boost of hope! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously...seems like wacky temps result in bfp's more often than those perfect looking charts! I don't want to give you false hope, but I definitely think different is a good sign! When do you plan on testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Awe girl, i needed you today for that extra boost. Thanks for thinking i have hope here but i think i'm out. my temp went down this morning...still above cover line but i just know it will go down again tomorrow. i've already tested last 2 mornings at 12 and 13dpo and both negative so i'm thinking i'm out...another failed cycle. :-( Ugh...i'm scheduled to start AF either tomorrow or wednesday.Click to expand...

:hugs:
Dang sorry to hear that. Stupid :witch:
If only this little :dust: were real!


----------



## Angel wings13

Rahma said:


> Can I join y'all?
> 
> My husband and I lost our first child/first daughter at 17 weeks on October 15th. Our "would of been" due date was March 25, 2014.
> 
> We would really love a 2013 BFP, but anything before March would make us incredibly happy.
> 
> We're hoping we'll be able to start trying again in November.

:hugs: sorry to hear about your loss. :cry: until I went through a series of them, I never realized how common they were :(

My one "true" MC (had a few chemicals, 2 of which were SUPER early, like 4 wks, and 4 wk2 days) would have been twins, they were due this past April 20th....
I got my bfp on april 6th. We were ntnp for a long time, but after my MC, we were actively ttc. Once we conceived, I was a terrified mess pretty much the whole first tri. You'll get your bean, never lose hope! :flower:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

i changed my avatar! It's now my face. Just in case you are confused, i was this one before:


----------



## Angel wings13

ttcbabyisom said:


> i changed my avatar! It's now my face. Just in case you are confused, i was this one before:
> 
> View attachment 691493

Nice picture! I realized who you were, but that's a smart idea showing your old avatar, this thread has so many posters, and I didn't start posting in it till later, so a lot of people I "know" by the avatar, not name, lol. I'm usually only on this thread or one other. The other I've been on since the beginning, at this point I feel like I know some of them better than people in real life!

This forum has been a godsend


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> i changed my avatar! It's now my face. Just in case you are confused, i was this one before:
> 
> View attachment 691493
> 
> 
> Nice picture! I realized who you were, but that's a smart idea showing your old avatar, this thread has so many posters, and I didn't start posting in it till later, so a lot of people I "know" by the avatar, not name, lol. I'm usually only on this thread or one other. The other I've been on since the beginning, at this point I feel like I know some of them better than people in real life!
> 
> This forum has been a godsendClick to expand...

Ditto on this forum being a godsend!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Hi guys, hope you dont mind me joining. Im looking for some ttc buddies that understand what im going through. However my mc was back in April. Till now we have been trying but not really hard, im feeling now that im ready to get back into it completely.

Im praying for a rainbow as my bfp was after 6 failed rounds of ART and then a natural bfp so im positive that it can happen again.

My hcg was down to 0 within a week after d&c. And had a normal cycle immediately afterwards but since then they have been getting longer by a day or 2 every cycle.

I'm seeing my FS in Dec and want to start with femara to help o on. 

My due date would have been 4 Jan 2014 so my time is running out quickly :cry:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Tella said:


> Hi guys, hope you dont mind me joining. Im looking for some ttc buddies that understand what im going through. However my mc was back in April. Till now we have been trying but not really hard, im feeling now that im ready to get back into it completely.
> 
> Im praying for a rainbow as my bfp was after 6 failed rounds of ART and then a natural bfp so im positive that it can happen again.
> 
> My hcg was down to 0 within a week after d&c. And had a normal cycle immediately afterwards but since then they have been getting longer by a day or 2 every cycle.
> 
> I'm seeing my FS in Dec and want to start with femara to help o on.
> 
> My due date would have been 4 Jan 2014 so my time is running out quickly :cry:

Welcome and sorry for your loss! Anything is possible! I had two healthy boys without fertility help and then 3 miscarriages that were never explained. No problems with me or my DH. In May we were not trying at all. Taking a breather after my miscarriage in April, literally DTD one time in May and ended up pregnant with my miracle baby. I'm due in February with a healthy little girl after a year and a half of hell. Praying you get your rainbow soon!


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry to hear that tella I hope you get a bfp ASAP. We're hoping for a natural miracle bfp to for our last babe to be. Fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## Tella

3xBlessed said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, hope you dont mind me joining. Im looking for some ttc buddies that understand what im going through. However my mc was back in April. Till now we have been trying but not really hard, im feeling now that im ready to get back into it completely.
> 
> Im praying for a rainbow as my bfp was after 6 failed rounds of ART and then a natural bfp so im positive that it can happen again.
> 
> My hcg was down to 0 within a week after d&c. And had a normal cycle immediately afterwards but since then they have been getting longer by a day or 2 every cycle.
> 
> I'm seeing my FS in Dec and want to start with femara to help o on.
> 
> My due date would have been 4 Jan 2014 so my time is running out quickly :cry:
> 
> Welcome and sorry for your loss! Anything is possible! I had two healthy boys without fertility help and then 3 miscarriages that were never explained. No problems with me or my DH. In May we were not trying at all. Taking a breather after my miscarriage in April, literally DTD one time in May and ended up pregnant with my miracle baby. I'm due in February with a healthy little girl after a year and a half of hell. Praying you get your rainbow soon!Click to expand...

thanks :flow: Nature is so strange but yet so amazing! Its wonderful that you managed to fall so quickly afterwards, i really wish i had the same case but i know i will get there eventually. Atleast i know i can get pregnant, its just a case of staying pregnant now. Fxd it happens quickly.



Kelly9 said:


> Sorry to hear that tella I hope you get a bfp ASAP. We're hoping for a natural miracle bfp to for our last babe to be. Fingers crossed for us both!

Thanks Kelly :flow:I really hope we get them soon, this waiting and wondering is horrible.

This past cycle was my 2nd on BComplex to lengthen my LP and it obviously worked as i went back to a 13 day LP which im happy with but on the other hand i was wondering if my AF wasnt just late and in fact i was pregnant, needless to say when AF showed up on Sunday morning i was still devastated.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh I don't want my natural bfp for another 11 months! So I'm good with waiting but if it happens sooner I'll manage. 

Every period is hard when all you want is for her to stay away.


----------



## Angel wings13

Welcome tella ! I also had 2 perfectly normal pregnancies, followed by 4 consecutive losses. The first 3 losses were NTNP, but the last one we were planning on formally ttc in a.couple months, so the "surprise" was a very welcome one. That loss was the hardest by far. I'd already had 2 scans before things went south...
My insurance doesn't cover that type if testing, so I never found out the official cause. "random chromosomal abnormalities" was always the universal answer. 

I hope you, Rahma, and ism all get your bfp's soon! :dust: nobody deserves to go thru what all of us here have b been thru at some point....
(excuse my typos, I use my phone and auto correct messes with me and I gave up fixing that a long time ago! :haha:


----------



## Tella

Thanks angel, yeah got the same answer from my fs. But i see it that it wouldn't have changed what happened, just praying it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Angel wings13

Ok. I'm REALLY tired of being pregnant. I really thought I'd meet my little man by now 
He's getting big and strong and constantly kneeing me in the ribs. Last Wednesday at the doc my cervix was still closed AND high :/


----------



## armymama2012

I"m sorry Angel wings. i thought the same thing with Daniel but even though I had contractions for 2 days straight, I never progressed and had to force him out by C-section anyways.


----------



## Angel wings13

This guy is in an odd position. His butt under my left ribs, knees directly under/in my right ribs, head sorta aligned with my pelvic crest. Not engaged at all, which can delay labor. I've only gotten very mild (for me) contractions here and there and never for more than am hour. I go back tomorrow. If by some miracle I dilated at least 2 cm, my doc said he'd induce me. But otherwise I have until a week past due date. I'm so tired and miserable.


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry that you're miserable. Daniel dropped at 37 weeks but even at my due date he never fully engaged enough to make me dilate. I hope your little guy engages soon for your sake! Cant wait to see him! Want me to guess his weight.length, and day of arrival? If not its ok, just something I amuse myself with.


----------



## Kelly9

Angel he'll be here before you know it and once he's out there is no putting him back in! So try to enjoy the one on one time with your DH while you have it. I realize you likely don't want to hear my advice but there will be times a head when you wish you could just pop him back in your tummy :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

I've had about a week's worth of days when I was so tired I just wanted to put him back in! He is going through so much separation anxiety, teething, and just plain cranky.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Totally agree with Kelly I think we all get the same though lol x


----------



## Angel wings13

armymama2012 said:


> Sorry that you're miserable. Daniel dropped at 37 weeks but even at my due date he never fully engaged enough to make me dilate. I hope your little guy engages soon for your sake! Cant wait to see him! Want me to guess his weight.length, and day of arrival? If not its ok, just something I amuse myself with.

Yes! I love those guessing games!! Lol, I originally had December 6th for his birth, and since that passed I came up with the 13th....but, yesterday at doc I was 1cm and 0% effaced. Head still not engaged AT ALL. So doc has me scheduled for induction next wed at 5 pm, but hoping I don't have to wait that long! I've gone on walks the past 2 nights. Last night I walked 2 1/2 miles in 35 minutes - so it was a brisk walk. I had mild contractions the whole time. Last night when I came home and (TMI alert) has to pee, part of my plug came out, which got me excited, but nothing else happened :(
Now I'm sore from back to back excursions, lol. Feels likeI did a marathon. But I'll walk again tonight maybe just one mile this time :haha:


----------



## Angel wings13

Kelly9 said:


> Angel he'll be here before you know it and once he's out there is no putting him back in! So try to enjoy the one on one time with your DH while you have it. I realize you likely don't want to hear my advice but there will be times a head when you wish you could just pop him back in your tummy :haha:

One on one time? What's that? Lol, jk. We have 2 boys already, but they are technically from my first marriage, though my 7 year old was still an infant when Jason and I began dating, and my ex is a total dead beat, so he considers and calls Jason "Daddy". My oldest is 12, so he doesn't call him "Dad", but does look up top him as a father figure. And Jason has treated them as his own from the beginning, but this baby will technically be his "first". This is also the first grandbaby for his family. Though my mother in law also treats our boys like real grand kids too. I'm a firm believer in "doesn't take a blood relationship" to make a "real" family. He will also be DH's first great grandchild, and she's old and in very poor health - my father in law says he thinks she's just hanging in long enough to see her first great grandchild. I think it's sweet, but it feels weird to be the provider of DH's family's "first" of everything, lol. Everyone calls constantly for updates! It does make me feel sorta special, but I also feel pressure - not from them on purpose, they're great - it's just how excited everyone is. :)
We finally decided on a name. We're sticking with Triston for the first name, and Edward will be his middle name. That's DH's middle name, his fathers first name, and was his grandfather's first name - his great grandmother cried (out of happiness) when we told her. But she lives in New Jersey, and probably won't get a chance physically meet Triston. She can't travel due to her health, and right now is just way too busy of a time right now for us to go there. She knitted Triston a beautiful blanket and sent it to us for the baby shower. She used to knit all the time, but for the last year she hadn't been able to. My father in law said she really worked hard on it, especially with how difficult it was for her. 
Oh, back to the guessing - I'm now thinking my guess if the 13th probably isn't happening 
either, but we'll see! As for weight I'm guessing 9 lbs 1 oz - he feels big! My other boys were just over 8 lbs. I hadn't guessed length...but I will now. I say 22". My other boys were 21" and 20 ". DH says 8 1/2 lbs, my mom says 9 1/2! Yikes!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh I didn't realize you had others! 

My 1st DD born/died on Jan Friday the 13th, the number has such confusing significance for us now because we got our BFP with my 2nd DD on June friday the 13th as well and then...

My 2nd DD was born on the 13th of March so tomorrow marks 9 months for her. I wonder how many birthdays she'll end up with that are a friday. 

He'll come when he's ready but don't count yourself out for tomorrow just yet.


----------



## Angel wings13

I'm so sorry to hear about your DD! It must have realty seemed meant to be when you got your bfp on a different 13th! :hugs:

13 is usually a lucky number for me, with my other boys labor started very spontaneously. Literally woke up (with both) in the morning and on my way to pee, bam! That would be nice if that happens tomorrow morning!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Good luck Angel Wings! Hoping he comes quickly for you!!!


----------



## Angel wings13

3xBlessed said:


> Good luck Angel Wings! Hoping he comes quickly for you!!!

Ii can't believe you're 30+ weeks already! Wow! You'll be having a Valentine baby! :D


----------



## armymama2012

I am feeling the Tuesday December 17th he'll be born. My guess for a time is 11:34 a.m. your time weighing 8 lbs 9 ounces and 20 inches long.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Angel wings13 said:


> 3xBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Angel Wings! Hoping he comes quickly for you!!!
> 
> Ii can't believe you're 30+ weeks already! Wow! You'll be having a Valentine baby! :DClick to expand...

I can't believe I'm over 30 weeks either!!! Love feeling her kicks and trying not to rush my pregnancy since I know this is my last...definitely ready for maternity leave though!


----------



## Kelly9

Blessed you're nearly there! 

Any thing happening today angel? 

I'm going to cherish every second of my next pregnancy since it'll be our last. Someone remind me of this when I'm puking my guts up!


----------



## Angel wings13

Triston was born December 19th
8lb 9oz, 21"
FIVE HOURS.pushing !


----------



## Angel wings13

I can't get the avatar straight lol


----------



## Angel wings13




----------



## armymama2012

Welcome Triston, stubborn boy. Daniel was the same way! They were nearly the same size but Daniel was not as long. Have a good recovery Angel.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Yay AngelWings!!! Congratulations!!!! He's precious! 5 hours pushing?! You deserve a medal!


----------



## lomelly

Congrats on your cute little guy!!


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats angel! He's so precious. 

Blessed did you pick a name for your little girl?


----------



## Angel wings13

3xBlessed said:


> Yay AngelWings!!! Congratulations!!!! He's precious! 5 hours pushing?! You deserve a medal!

Omg, tell me about it! It was a NIGHTMARE!! The labor part was actually MUCH easier than my other 2 boys, the anesthesiologist did a GREAT job with my epi- the one that was there when I was admitted said he couldn't do it cuz of my spine problems, which caused me to have a mini melt down....but at shift change, the head guy was on, he came and spoke with me and said he was pretty confident that he'd make it work, and he sure did! Took a few tries, then about 15 minutes to "install" it, but worth extra pokes!. I didn't have any pain till I hit 10cm. So that was good....made me think this labor might actually be easier - ha! I was in for a huge surprise! I was 10cm at 9pm, but his head wasn't fully engaged... So they had be do "practice"pushes (practice as in "won't get the baby out, but push as hard as possible to lower him") till 1140pm, then gave me a 20 minute break. Re started at midnight, was crowning at about 2 am. 34 minutes later he came out finally! The doctor was in the elevator, getting his gown on as he entered the room, and literally Triston came out just as doc stepped up to the bed!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Huge congrats Angel he is beautiful :D Well done ... 5 HOURS?! OMG! I only pushed for 2 with Noah :blush: LOL he slid out HAHA X


----------



## 3xBlessed

Kelly9 said:


> Congrats angel! He's so precious.
> 
> Blessed did you pick a name for your little girl?

We're still thinking Alexis and calling her Lexi but not set in stone. And I love Giovanna for her middle name bc it means "gift from God" which she truly is but my husband isn't a fan since we aren't Italian. Lol


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Angel wings13 said:


> Triston was born December 19th
> 8lb 9oz, 21"
> FIVE HOURS.pushing !

CONGRATS on your new beautiful son!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## RaeChay

Can I join? I had a D&C a week ago, for retained placenta after a late-term loss. So I'm not ready for TTC yet (physically or emotionally) but I will be TTC after a couple cycles... for now just praying to heal up and resume some normalcy in my body and my life. But I'd love to start following a supportive group while I'm waiting.
My due date was April 7th, 2014.


----------



## armymama2012

Welcome RaeChay! I'm sorry about your loss.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

RaeChay said:


> Can I join? I had a D&C a week ago, for retained placenta after a late-term loss. So I'm not ready for TTC yet (physically or emotionally) but I will be TTC after a couple cycles... for now just praying to heal up and resume some normalcy in my body and my life. But I'd love to start following a supportive group while I'm waiting.
> My due date was April 7th, 2014.

Welcome here Rae! So sorry to hear of your loss. You just take time to heal and take care of yourself. When it's time to start your journey again, we'll be here. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1228083-ttc-our-1st-miracle-rainbow-journey-160.html

Come check me out! :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

yOU ARE LOVED TTC!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> yOU ARE LOVED TTC!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

:hugs::thumbup::hugs: Never doubt how much you're loved!


----------



## Angel wings13

RaeChay said:


> Can I join? I had a D&C a week ago, for retained placenta after a late-term loss. So I'm not ready for TTC yet (physically or emotionally) but I will be TTC after a couple cycles... for now just praying to heal up and resume some normalcy in my body and my life. But I'd love to start following a supportive group while I'm waiting.
> My due date was April 7th, 2014.

:hugs:
So sorry to hear that! This is a very supportive thread. I'll keep you in my thoughts
:dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Ttc sorry you're having such a rough go! Making babies is stressful enough without added problems of conceiving and worries over mc's. I'm scared to start ttc officially again. It will happen though! 

I hope all you ladies have a great holiday! Merry christmas!


----------



## munchy

We'll its two weeks today since my would have been due date and I just got back from my 20 week scan. We are expecting a little boy, everything was perfect and he's a healthy, handsome little fidgit, who is kicking, bashing and wriggling away this evening. We are thrilled, I never thought this day would come. 
Good luck to all of those still trying, never lose hope.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

munchy said:


> We'll its two weeks today since my would have been due date and I just got back from my 20 week scan. We are expecting a little boy, everything was perfect and he's a healthy, handsome little fidgit, who is kicking, bashing and wriggling away this evening. We are thrilled, I never thought this day would come.
> Good luck to all of those still trying, never lose hope.

I'm so so happy for you girl! Congrats on a little boy and so glad to hear he's perfect. I can't wait to join you some day in this joy. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Blessed that's an awesome name (Alexis) but I'm a little biased! Lol. 

Raechay just saw your post and I'm so sorry to hear your news. There are a few of is on her who have had late losses myself included, so feel free to pm me if you need anything. 

Well ladies it's been nearly two years since Hannah passed away :cry: and I honestly don't know where the time has gone. It still feels like it was just a short while ago. Two years on I am definitely in a better place grief wise but she's still left a huge hole in my heart that I doubt will ever feel full again. I am so happy to have Lexi to watch grow and take joy in as well as my son but looking at my little girl makes me wonder what Hannah would have been like! Lexi is such a ham always smiling and laughing! Maybe Hannah would have been too! I bet they would have been amazing sisters with their big brother to look out for them <3


----------



## Crockett14

I also would like to join my DD was July 28, 2014. I mc at 6weeks 4days


----------



## B&LsMom

How has everyone been in here?? I've been MIA for a few months--sorry to have been away for so long!


----------



## Angel wings13

munchy said:


> We'll its two weeks today since my would have been due date and I just got back from my 20 week scan. We are expecting a little boy, everything was perfect and he's a healthy, handsome little fidgit, who is kicking, bashing and wriggling away this evening. We are thrilled, I never thought this day would come.
> Good luck to all of those still trying, never lose hope.

Congrats! I know how hard it is to overcome that fear after a mc! Actually, I think everyone on this thread can relate...

Sounds like your bubs is doing great though! :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Crockett14 said:


> I also would like to join my DD was July 28, 2014. I mc at 6weeks 4days

:hugs:

I'm sorry to hear that. Are you ttc now, or waiting first? 
:dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Blessed that's an awesome name (Alexis) but I'm a little biased! Lol.
> 
> Raechay just saw your post and I'm so sorry to hear your news. There are a few of is on her who have had late losses myself included, so feel free to pm me if you need anything.
> 
> Well ladies it's been nearly two years since Hannah passed away :cry: and I honestly don't know where the time has gone. It still feels like it was just a short while ago. Two years on I am definitely in a better place grief wise but she's still left a huge hole in my heart that I doubt will ever feel full again. I am so happy to have Lexi to watch grow and take joy in as well as my son but looking at my little girl makes me wonder what Hannah would have been like! Lexi is such a ham always smiling and laughing! Maybe Hannah would have been too! I bet they would have been amazing sisters with their big brother to look out for them <3

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Crockett14 said:


> I also would like to join my DD was July 28, 2014. I mc at 6weeks 4days

I'm so sorry sweetie. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

B&LsMom said:


> How has everyone been in here?? I've been MIA for a few months--sorry to have been away for so long!

Hi there!!! We've missed you! Hope you are well. Where are you in your journey? Trying again?


----------



## Kelly9

B and l'a mom did your cycles come back yet? Mine finally returned at 9 months pp.


----------



## Angel wings13

ttcbabyisom said:


> B&LsMom said:
> 
> 
> How has everyone been in here?? I've been MIA for a few months--sorry to have been away for so long!
> 
> Hi there!!! We've missed you! Hope you are well. Where are you in your journey? Trying again?Click to expand...

:dust:
I just peeked your chart - I see you are post O, just wanted to wish you good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## B&LsMom

TTC my rainbow baby was born November 2012 after my loss in 2011--I have come so far and am so thankful for the ladies I had here to support me along the way! 

Kelly FINALLY I got my cycle back a day after his 1st Birthday!! Just on my 2nd cycle now. Are you trying for a third any time soon??


----------



## Kelly9

Yes and no. I really really don't want to be preggo again until June at the very earliest and to be honest am ok waiting till towards end of this year but I can't help but "try" or ntnp on every cycle to avoid needing fertility treatments again so we're kind of in a weird spot. If it happens it happens. I'd much prefer a natural bfp. Plus pretty sure I o'd in the early hours of last night and told DH I preferred we not DTD but he pestered and I ended up giving in. Odds still aren't in our favour though so trying not to sweat it.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Yes and no. I really really don't want to be preggo again until June at the very earliest and to be honest am ok waiting till towards end of this year but I can't help but "try" or ntnp on every cycle to avoid needing fertility treatments again so we're kind of in a weird spot. If it happens it happens. I'd much prefer a natural bfp. Plus pretty sure I o'd in the early hours of last night and told DH I preferred we not DTD but he pestered and I ended up giving in. Odds still aren't in our favour though so trying not to sweat it.

Watch...you'll get pregnant. This is just how life goes. ;-)


----------



## 3xBlessed

Kelly9 said:


> Yes and no. I really really don't want to be preggo again until June at the very earliest and to be honest am ok waiting till towards end of this year but I can't help but "try" or ntnp on every cycle to avoid needing fertility treatments again so we're kind of in a weird spot. If it happens it happens. I'd much prefer a natural bfp. Plus pretty sure I o'd in the early hours of last night and told DH I preferred we not DTD but he pestered and I ended up giving in. Odds still aren't in our favour though so trying not to sweat it.

The cycle I got pregnant this time we were actively trying not to get pregnant. We literally DTD 1 time which just so happened to be the night before I O'ed. BAM! Prego! And even after 3 miscarriages, that's the one that stuck! You never know!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh I know its Murphy's law which scares me a little lol. We have like a 2% chance of conceiving naturally and it took 16 cycles to conceive skyler naturally so part of me is more relaxed about it. I do have hpts on hand just in case though.


----------



## B&LsMom

Hehe wouldnt it be something!! I'm puttting you into an unofficial TWW right now!!


----------



## Kelly9

Well that makes one person lol


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly love the new profile pic!!


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks! I thought it was cute


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Oh I know its Murphy's law which scares me a little lol. We have like a 2% chance of conceiving naturally and it took 16 cycles to conceive skyler naturally so part of me is more relaxed about it. I do have hpts on hand just in case though.

Love your new avatar! adorable!!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Alexis has arrived via csection at 12:25 on Valentine's Day. She is 9lbs 5.5 oz 20 1/4 inches. She's perfect!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kelly9

OMG!!!!!!! So precious!!!! And love the name :) congrats mama. 

By the way I got af last month. Already O'd last week or early this week I forget anyway hubby was on otherwise of country as me soon baby this cycle either.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww huge congrats Blessed she is adorable :cloud9: X


----------



## Tella

aww she's so precious! !! absolutely love the pink bow :kiss:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> Alexis has arrived via csection at 12:25 on Valentine's Day. She is 9lbs 5.5 oz 20 1/4 inches. She's perfect!

OMG, just perfect precious!!!!!  Congrats momma! :hugs: :cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

So I have some news....erm.... 

Due december 2nd with a natural surprise :bfp:


----------



## Tella

Wow that is awesome news!!!! huge congrats!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Awesome news Kelly!!! Congrats!


----------



## armymama2012

She is beautiful Blessed!

Kelly, congrats! We arent trying again until October. Still no AF here because I never ovulate during breastfeeding. Knowing us though we'll be pregnant by September.


----------



## mummaof2bumps

Not sure if this thread is still taking joiners, but my would have been due date is May 20th, 2014. I MCd in October and have been going strong ever since TTC #3:)


----------



## armymama2012

I had an idea for a small (not big profit) business that I'd like to run by you ladies. Let me know if you think its stupid. I wont be offended.
Idea: I thought about starting a small sign business. Here are the things I came up with for signs:
-Quiet Please. Sleeping Baby inside.
-Do Not Disturb. Nursing inside.
I haven't thought of any others at the moment but will work on it if the idea seems to be a good one. They would be wood (sanded and painted) with a ribbon through the holes at the top so it would fit over a nail on a door or a doorknob.


----------



## 3xBlessed

mummaof2bumps said:


> Not sure if this thread is still taking joiners, but my would have been due date is May 20th, 2014. I MCd in October and have been going strong ever since TTC #3:)

Welcome and sorry for your loss. This thread helped me tremendously when TTC after 3 losses. Just reading everyone's stories and knowing I wasn't alone helped. And especially hearing the success stories! I hope you have your BFP before your would have been due date.


----------



## emmahobbsie

hello everyone,
If its not too late I'd like to join in with this?
My baby was due on 30/06/14 but we wont be meeting then :'(
I have PCOS so very irregular periods (only 3 a year mostly.) but I would really love for us to get pregnant again before that date. I will never forget that baby but it might take some pain away from my heart.

I have a Hycosy booked for next month so i hope that will help things a bit too.

Thankyou & much love :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Hi emma, its not very active at the moment as most of the old members are past their DD already. Mine was in January and still trying of another bfp!!!

Im very sorry for your loss, wish it is something we never had to endure. 

WOW 3 cycles a year is crazy, have you been to a FS to assist you in bettering that? Ovarian drilling has had amazing results for PCOS sufferers and bring on regular ovulation.


----------



## emmahobbsie

Tella said:


> Hi emma, its not very active at the moment as most of the old members are past their DD already. Mine was in January and still trying of another bfp!!!
> 
> Im very sorry for your loss, wish it is something we never had to endure.
> 
> WOW 3 cycles a year is crazy, have you been to a FS to assist you in bettering that? Ovarian drilling has had amazing results for PCOS sufferers and bring on regular ovulation.

Hello, Im so sorry for your loss too, I hope for good things for you soon <3

yes, its so frustrating :'( I had never heard of ovarian drilling before - sounds scary but maybe i will have to look into it! Thankyou so much
:hugs:


----------



## amanda111308

This is my last cycle to get my bfp before the would have been due date. I am not as overly stressed about it though this month. DH and I just bought out first family home last night so we are pretty focused on that after having been ttc for the past 7 cycles. 

Really hoping for my bfp shortly after our move though. It would be a dream come true :)


----------



## emmahobbsie

amanda111308 said:


> This is my last cycle to get my bfp before the would have been due date. I am not as overly stressed about it though this month. DH and I just bought out first family home last night so we are pretty focused on that after having been ttc for the past 7 cycles.
> 
> Really hoping for my bfp shortly after our move though. It would be a dream come true :)

Congratulations on your new home! How exciting! :thumbup:

DF & I moved into our own home in february and it has kept me pretty focused too, but there is the odd time when i stop and remember :'(
I guess we have to be thankful for all we have and think that another little one would be an extra blessing! :cloud9:

Lots of positivity and love your way :kiss:
xxx


----------



## Tella

Emma, It does sound scary but all it really is, is a laparoscopy and then they make 5 or so holes in each ovary. It helps to reactive the hormone production and breaks the think "skin" that forms over the ovary due to PCOS.

THere is a very good thread on here about it that you can read up, 90% of the girls got their bfp following OD.

Amanda, Im also on a very relaxed cycle. Had to many stressed one in the last 3 months and felt i needed a breather. Huge congrats on your new Family home!!!! It is such a wonderful feeling!!! Fxd the diverted attention will help with the bfp.

I got my bfp last year naturally after all the ART following 4th month in our new home.


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry I havent been replying much. Daniel is a very demanding baby, not to mention my 3 year old with an attitude problem.

Welcome to those that just joined! I got my BFP with Daniel 5 days before my would of been due date. We arent trying yet (waiting til October) but our goal is to be pregnant again before March 24, 2015 (the 3rd anniversary of miscarrying our angel). 

Will post more later but have to go make dinner.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> So I have some news....erm....
> 
> Due december 2nd with a natural surprise :bfp:

Kelly, OMG, CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3xBlessed said:


> mummaof2bumps said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if this thread is still taking joiners, but my would have been due date is May 20th, 2014. I MCd in October and have been going strong ever since TTC #3:)
> 
> Welcome and sorry for your loss. This thread helped me tremendously when TTC after 3 losses. Just reading everyone's stories and knowing I wasn't alone helped. And especially hearing the success stories! I hope you have your BFP before your would have been due date.Click to expand...

Ditto what blessed says here!!! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

emmahobbsie said:


> hello everyone,
> If its not too late I'd like to join in with this?
> My baby was due on 30/06/14 but we wont be meeting then :'(
> I have PCOS so very irregular periods (only 3 a year mostly.) but I would really love for us to get pregnant again before that date. I will never forget that baby but it might take some pain away from my heart.
> 
> I have a Hycosy booked for next month so i hope that will help things a bit too.
> 
> Thankyou & much love :hugs:

Welcome sweetie and so sorry for your loss. I really hope you get that BFP before June! If not, we will be here to get you through it. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks ttc. 

Are you going to be testing soon?


----------



## emmahobbsie

ttcbabyisom said:


> emmahobbsie said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone,
> If its not too late I'd like to join in with this?
> My baby was due on 30/06/14 but we wont be meeting then :'(
> I have PCOS so very irregular periods (only 3 a year mostly.) but I would really love for us to get pregnant again before that date. I will never forget that baby but it might take some pain away from my heart.
> 
> I have a Hycosy booked for next month so i hope that will help things a bit too.
> 
> Thankyou & much love :hugs:
> 
> Welcome sweetie and so sorry for your loss. I really hope you get that BFP before June! If not, we will be here to get you through it. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thankyou so much for your kind words <3 its so nice to know i have y'all there when i feel down! I hope i can do the same in return! I havent been around here much so i dont know many people but i feel like ive gotten to the point where I am ready to think ahead, never forgetting my angel of course!
:kiss:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Thanks ttc.
> 
> Are you going to be testing soon?

i'm 14 dpo tomorrow...might not even test this cycle with my temp drop this morning. i'm over it...
lots coming up to look forward to and distract me so...


----------



## Kelly9

Aww I'm sorry to see the temp drop :(


----------



## Tella

ttc, keeping fxd for you with that temp spike again yesterday. cant wait to see what today's temp brings! !!


----------



## Kelly9

I need prayers and well wishes. I had a gush of blood on Thursday which since then has tapered off to brown spotting. I'm having a beta tomorrow and Wednesday to see if I still have a viable pregnancy.


----------



## Tella

I'm so sorry kelly :hugs: will keep you and your bean in my prayers and hope that it was a innocent bleed and that your bean is very safe! !!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Sending you prayers, well wishes, & hugs Kelly!!! We all know first tri bleeding is normal but it doesn't stop the worrying. I hope your numbers are good tomorrow and Wednesday.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Lexi has RSV and had to be admitted to the hospital for 2 nights. She needed breathing treatments, oxygen, Tylenol, and an IV. My poor little lady. She's still coughing bad and is very congested but she's been off oxygen since yesterday morning and her wheezing has gone away so we were discharged today. Scariest two days of my life.


----------



## Kelly9

Awww blessed poor Lexi! (God I love her name :) ) glad to hear you've been released. 

If I can get blood drawn today I'll know by Tuesday but if I have to wait till tomorrow I won't know till Thursday. Ugh. Living in a remote location sucks ass sometimes. Keeping fingers crossed she can take my blood today.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Any news Kelly?


----------



## Kelly9

Should have had some but they lost the sample from my repeat draw and now won't redo it until Tuesday so there will be no news until middle to end of next week. This whole situation is just unacceptable and I am so incredibly pissed off. The last week has been unbearable and now I get to go through it again for another week.


----------



## 3xBlessed

That is total BS!!! I'm sorry you have to keep waiting! Have you had any more bleeding? It's a good sign if it has stopped! I'll keep praying for you!


----------



## Tella

that is just horrible! ! if it was their mistake then they should make an effort to fit you in sooner and get your results to you urgently. but like blessed said as long as the bleeding has stopped its a good sign :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

My beta at 5+5 was 12935 and at 7+0 it was only 16008 so not looking good. I have to wait for a scan which won't be for a few weeks yet.


----------



## girlinyork

Oh Kelly :( really hoping for the best for you. I've everything crossed xx


----------



## Tella

:hugs: im so sorry Kelly. hope it is just the hcg slowing down and that bean wil be ok :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

I know hcg plateaus after a certain point. Hopefully it is just that


----------



## Kelly9

It's possible I guess but very unlikely. I've accepted the pregnancy will likely end just for my own sanity. I'll try and Doppler for a HB at 8 weeks if no bleeding by then otherwise the scan will confirm what I've suspected all along. I just never really felt positive about this pregnancy I can't explain it but something didn't seem right.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Sorry Kelly. I'm still praying it's just hcg plateauing!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm ready to be pregnant again. It took a while for me to be emotionally ready but unless something changes financially, we wont be able to afford another baby for at least 6-12 months. I've been applying to get a part-time job since DH's full-time job leaves us broke after paying all the bills. Plus we have his 19 year old sister living with us who wont be able to get a job until December due to still finishing high school. Sorry for the rant. Things have been stressful with stretching food to the max and having no clue when our state income taxes will come.


----------



## girlinyork

Kelly, how are things? :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

No change. Just had another scan today sac still empty measuring a week behind but slightly bigger then my last scan. Had hcg done waiting for results and going to see the doc about my options in an hour or so.


----------



## girlinyork

Just noticed your updated sig. So sorry :hugs:


----------



## 3xBlessed

:hugs: So sorry Kelly!


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah it sucks. At this point I'm just waiting for the D&C so it can be over and so I have something to look forward to again. Life really is unfair.


----------



## girlinyork

It is very unfair :( A d&c isn't so bad. I was expecting far worse but I recovered very very quickly. It's the emotional recovery which is hardest :hugs:


----------



## Tella

so sorry kelly :hugs:

good luck with the d&c but like girlinyork says it wasnt as bad as I expected. 

dont know why we have to go through this.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm a high risk for hemorrhaging so I'm terrified of it. And scared they won't get it all since they're going to be extra gentle when they do mine. I just want this over with so I can move on. Keeping everything crossed that it's easy and 100% successful the first time with no complications.


----------



## girlinyork

Oh bless you. I'm so sorry that this has happened. I wish women didn't have to deal with this :(


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry Kelly. I will send prayers for the operation, and all aspects of recovery.


----------



## Tella

thinking about you for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Sending you hugs Kelly!


----------



## Kelly9

Surgery is 11:30 tomorrow. Who wants to bet I don't sleep tonight? Ugh.


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, I know how that goes. Sending prayers!

My big girl Jerusha turns 3 today and tomorrow my Angle (RIP Joshua) turns 4. Tomorrow will be a rough day. Going to visit his grave at 11 and have no clue what we are going to do after that.


----------



## brunettebimbo

May I join please? It hit me this morning how close my first losses due date is. 26th July. I really hope to get a sticky BFP before then. My next due dates are 4th October and 3rd November :cry:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Welcome Brunette! So sorry for your losses. I had three consecutive losses also. Testing never showed any reason so they were believed to be from chromosomal abnormalities. I got my rainbow baby on a cycle where I was trying not to get pregnant bc we were taking a break to heal a bit. I hope you get yours just as easily and you find comfort in this thread!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you :) It's been 6 weeks since our initial tests so hoping to hear something soon.


----------



## Tella

Hi brunette :wave:

sorry about your losses. due dates are hard to approach :hugs: Fxd you get your rainbow before your would have been due date.


----------



## kerri28

Really hoping to get a bfp before June 16th. It will be so much more emotional dreadful being empty that day. Fingers really crossed! 2DPO


----------



## girlinyork

kerri28 said:


> Really hoping to get a bfp before June 16th. It will be so much more emotional dreadful being empty that day. Fingers really crossed! 2DPO

:hugs:


----------



## 3xBlessed

kerri28 said:


> Really hoping to get a bfp before June 16th. It will be so much more emotional dreadful being empty that day. Fingers really crossed! 2DPO

Massive hugs Kerri!


----------



## Tella

fxd you blessed with a rainbow before the 16th. my heart breaks just reading your signature :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Kerri my little girls name was Hannah as well, we lost her at 5 months gestation. I'm sorry for your loss. 

I guess my new due date is dec 2 so I've got a few cycles to get another surprise bfp.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB3xM93rXbY

Happy Mother's Day to the all mommy's here!

Also...


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just a quick update.

Spoiler
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/5B7134EE-8623-4596-95E4-36FB659F1F5B_zpsgfmoqbmu.jpg


----------



## 3xBlessed

brunettebimbo said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/5B7134EE-8623-4596-95E4-36FB659F1F5B_zpsgfmoqbmu.jpg

Amazing news Brunette!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## kerri28

Kelly9 said:


> Kerri my little girls name was Hannah as well, we lost her at 5 months gestation. I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> I guess my new due date is dec 2 so I've got a few cycles to get another surprise bfp.


I'm so sorry for your loss as well! 

We'll AF is due Wednesday and I got an overwhelming desire to test today plus I had a dream no pharmacies had any tests left in the world. So I did tonight and while it's super faint.. About 40 people say they can see it! I'm just way way too excited/hopeful that I can't sleep. If this is the case... Let the several rounds of blood work begin!!!!! I won't feel it's a definite till either the line darkens or the doctor says things are doubling on schedule! If this is the case I'll be due sometime in January I think. Haven't calculated it out yet.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kerri that's amazing news! Congratulations :) Can you share a picture please? I love looking at tests! :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

AF is due today. I have never had a test this dark. Stick baby stick!


Spoiler
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/4BBA347E-3BA8-499B-9BC3-E32E07DC3FE4_zpswiahr4rt.jpg


----------



## kerri28

brunettebimbo said:


> Kerri that's amazing news! Congratulations :) Can you share a picture please? I love looking at tests! :lol:

How do you post a spoiler? I did post in the pregnancy test gallery forum


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's the face with the black line across it :)


----------



## Tella

This is so exciting keri!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fxd for you!!!!! Cant wait to see that test!

Brunette, that is an awesome looking Frer for day of AF!!!!!!!!!!!!! Praying this is your sticky!!!!!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

kerri28 said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Kerri my little girls name was Hannah as well, we lost her at 5 months gestation. I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> I guess my new due date is dec 2 so I've got a few cycles to get another surprise bfp.
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss as well!
> 
> We'll AF is due Wednesday and I got an overwhelming desire to test today plus I had a dream no pharmacies had any tests left in the world. So I did tonight and while it's super faint.. About 40 people say they can see it! I'm just way way too excited/hopeful that I can't sleep. If this is the case... Let the several rounds of blood work begin!!!!! I won't feel it's a definite till either the line darkens or the doctor says things are doubling on schedule! If this is the case I'll be due sometime in January I think. Haven't calculated it out yet.Click to expand...

Yay Kerri!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Kerry that's great news <3


----------



## kerri28

Well that didn't last long.... After another test yesterday evening I suddenly had severe cramping and then heavy heavy bleeding that hasn't stopped. Doctor said I can still come in and check levels but I'm sure this is not happening so I'm gonna just have him run my thyroid and other labs again. :-( I got excited too quick and I literally saw 6 full blown pregnant women while grocery shopping before it happened. What a slap in the face again :-(


----------



## B&LsMom

Kelly so sorry for the loss you just experienced. It's been ages since I've been on here--nice to see some familiar names still! girlinyork your baby girl is getting so big already! Where does the time go? How did the birthdays go army??


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kerri I'm sorry :hugs:

AFM - I had my appointment with my consultant yesterday. My test results show that I have antiphospholipid syndrome which is basic a blood clotting disorder. I'm having to take 75mg aspirin, 5mg folic acid and a Clexane injection every day. I will do anything if it means this baby is going to be ok!


----------



## Kelly9

Kerri I'm sorry. I hope it's not the end for you. I was hoping for a happy outcome. 

Jeeze this baby making business is hard. I'm 11 day past D&C hpt is faint and negative opk. Will see about getting bloods done Thursday. My spotting stopped on Mother's Day so sun only 9 days past which I thought was good. I'm so looking forward to ovulating again and having a shot no matter how small. Really just hoping for another miracle as fast as it happened the last time. I was thinking about Hannah again as I've been doing more these days and I realized I only truly get a break from the sadness of missing her when I sleep. I want to see her in my dreams so bad but it hasn't happened yet. Maybe one day. 

Sorry I've just been so down the last little bit. Trying to pick myself up, some days are easier then others.


----------



## girlinyork

Oh Kelly, I'm so sorry for you :hugs: I just can't comprehend how much that loss must have hurt. I'm sure in one way or another, Hannah is with you. Whether in spirit or in the features she might have shared with your other children. It's okay to be sad and miss her. No need to apologise :hugs:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Kerri I'm so sorry honey, I hope things aren't as they seem and this baby is okay. Sending you hugs and prayers!!!

Kelly, I'm also sorry for what you are going through now too. Hannah is watching over you, especially now...guiding you through the pain. I'm hoping you get some peace soon.


----------



## Tella

Thinking about you Kelly, it is never easy and i can only imagine that this D&C brings up so many memories and it is natural and good for you to work through them :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm just tired of all the grief lately. Want to function normally for a change. I just ordered the most beautiful hand made memorial necklace for Hannah. It only took 2.5 years to find and pick something I loved the second I saw it. 
https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/115388600/add-your-own-phrase-or-just-names?ref=shop_home_feat_4


----------



## brunettebimbo

That is lovely :)


----------



## Tella

WOW that is truly exquisite!!!!!! Wish i could find something like that here by us!!!


----------



## Kelly9

She ships world wide and has many other styles for memorial necklaces. <3 I'm excited to get it though it'll be a few weeks.


----------



## 3xBlessed

That's beautiful Kelly!!


----------



## kerri28

Blood results from yesterday show no pregnancy :-( Dr suggested that for my emotional sake to not test unless I miss an af or just come in. He said with FRER and all these tests advertising early detection women like myself that are so eager to be pregnant again are discovering early miscarriages they or others wouldn't even know about without testing early. June 16th is approaching fast and that empty feeling is growing stronger......


----------



## Kelly9

I'm sorry Kerri <3 I don't test anymore until I'm late or have some strong pregnancy feelings and symptoms. It's helped a lot. But our chances of conceiving are less then 2%.


----------



## Tella

So sorry Kerri :hugs: I really think your doctor is onto something there about early losses being seen more often due to early testing. Ive also given up on testing early and only test on day of AF normally but that normally just gets the wondering away and i know that if there is any line then it is a good sign. But most cycles i dont even test just wait for af to arrive, which she does without fail :cry:


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry Kerri. I will be praying for you. 

I'm sorry Kelly. I understand the feeling. I miss my son every day. Sometimes I dream about him but that is rare lately. 

My daughter's birthday went well. Not a large party but enough for her to enjoy it. Daniel's birthday party is in 13 days and it will be even smaller because of our money being tight. 

Daniel has an infected rash on his neck so he is on some heavy antibiotics for the next 9 days.


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks army. Nice to hear your DD's party went well.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brunettebimbo said:


> AF is due today. I have never had a test this dark. Stick baby stick!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/4BBA347E-3BA8-499B-9BC3-E32E07DC3FE4_zpswiahr4rt.jpg

:hugs: :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> Yeah it sucks. At this point I'm just waiting for the D&C so it can be over and so I have something to look forward to again. Life really is unfair.

it sure is honey. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I still have hcg in my system nearly 3 weeks later. Ugh. Had blood taken yesterday should get the results sometime today. Really want to be at zero soon so I can ovulate already. Ugh.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Kelly with my first miscarriage I still had enough hcg to produce a positive pregnancy test for almost 8 weeks! I hope it goes down quickly for you!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh gosh that better not happen. With a D&C I'd think not! My Levels were at 25 yesterday so I expect when I get my blood redrawn next Tuesday they'll be below 5. I hope so anyway.


----------



## 3xBlessed

I had a D&c with my first miscarriage, I thought the same...that it would drop faster! Strangely enough it dropped super fast with my third miscarriage that I let happen naturally. Sounds like yours is on its way down so my fingers are crossed you ovulate soon!


----------



## Kelly9

It's going down for sure. Apparently your lining can build with hcg in your system and you can ovulate when the number reach 5 or below so hopefully this means I won't have to wait as long to ovulate.


----------



## girlinyork

My first AF was seven weeks after the d&c. On Valentines day. Oh joy


----------



## Kelly9

That's what I would expect a period 6-8 weeks after D&C but I would ovulate two weeks prior to that. I'm 3 weeks post tomorrow and will do another ic hpt. Hopefully it'll be negative without a squinter.


----------



## armymama2012

So I am having very sharp pain in my left ovary. Not sure if its another ruptured/leaking cyst or if I'm actually ovulating. I just took my last 3 ovulation tests (they were a bit old) and for the first time since Daniel was born there is a very clear line on them. The line is only half as dark as the control line. For the heck of it I also checked my CM and cervical position. CM was creamy and cervix is low, hard, and closed. Does this mean I already ovulated? The last time we had sex was 9 days ago. I have been randomly checking my CM and it was creamy 10 days ago.


----------



## Kelly9

Maybe? Hard to tell cause all the normal symptoms aren't there or were missed. But it's not uncommon to have O type symptoms randomly without O'ing if you haven't ovulated or had a cycle yet post partum.


----------



## appebilly

I would like to join in with you all if that's ok. My husband and I tried for over two years and just when I'd given up hope I fell pregnant. I found out at 13 weeks that the baby's heart stopped beating at 9w 3d. It was crushing for us. I had a d & c at 14 weeks and I'm now on CD 11 after the D & C. Our due date was 12/22. I am due to see a perinatologist in August to be sure there is nothing going on. Having some women to talk to would be a blessing at this time. No one in my family understands. My sister's baby is 2 months old and they are constantly tagging me in photos of her. It just breaks my heart and I know they don't mean anything by it but they don't understand. I was told to wait until after seeing the perinatologist before trying but I know if my body is ready it will happen so I'm not waiting.


----------



## Tella

So sorry for your loss :hugs: I wish we could press the delete button on the whole possibility of miscarriage! 

I understand completely how is so hard to have a little baby around when you battling and even worse when you have just suffered a loss. I hope they find that it was chromosomal and that there is nothing wrong with you. I agree if the body is ready it will fall, and being your first loss there is no reason to say it will ever happen again. 

This thread is very quiet but we on another thread babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-after-loss/1968297-ttc-after-d-c-soon-226.html#post33131629 which is active. 

thinking about you :hug:


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry I've been quiet lately. Packing for a vacation with the family on the beach. I also started a beachbody month long challenge that is short but tough 3x a week. 

Well my body has tried unsuccessfully to ovulate 2x last month and it looks like it is going to try again in a few days. I'm at the point that I wish AF would just show up so I can start temping and really know what is going on. We are unofficially TTC now but the official TTC wont be until October if we arent pregnant by then. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## munchy

Hey guys, sorry to butt in after so long.
My rainbow baby, Dexter Axl was born on the 21st of April 2014 at 36w+5d weighing 7lb 8oz, one week before the anniversary of my miscarriage.
He is a dream. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







10176263_10202418843444707_8524037598965147095_n.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2









10277713_750135871698128_8746386877992767972_n.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 2









1484702_743824588995923_3580740584217834649_n.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 2









10487597_791710050874043_1837528343985479805_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3









10441948_775717325806649_4927203600055833683_n.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## girlinyork

He is gorgeous. Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Munchy! He's adorable!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Sorry I've been quiet lately. Packing for a vacation with the family on the beach. I also started a beachbody month long challenge that is short but tough 3x a week.
> 
> Well my body has tried unsuccessfully to ovulate 2x last month and it looks like it is going to try again in a few days. I'm at the point that I wish AF would just show up so I can start temping and really know what is going on. We are unofficially TTC now but the official TTC wont be until October if we arent pregnant by then.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Hi Army! Good for you starting a workout like that! Exciting!

And yay for being back on the TTC train! Exciting!

AFM - I've realized I'm not dealing as well with all of this like I thought I was. I can run and exercise until the cows come home but the sadness never goes away. I have come to the conclusion I'm pretty depressed. I still function just fine and will continue to do so but am having way too many breakdowns over things lately (new pregnancies in very close core group) and just an overall truly sad feeling that I decided to get some help. I called my doc today to get info on "infertility counseling" where it ONLY focuses on that and I called and made my first appointment. It is July 28 after work so hopefully it helps! They are also going to call in a script for me I think to help get me "balanced" before September rolls around and we are back on medicated cycles, etc. So...that's the scoop on me. I'm still happy Danielle...with a side of infertility depression. :-/ My docs office was so nice and sweet. She told me this was very normal especially after 3 years of dealing with this and 3 losses under our belts and NOTHING to show for it. So at least that made me feel better. So I'm doing something about it and I hope it works. I'm tired of feeling this way every time I see a baby belly or hear a baby story or see a baby post. It sucks. I don't want to feel jealous anymore. I do, however, don't think that will go away until I'm posting about my own miracle.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

munchy said:


> Hey guys, sorry to butt in after so long.
> My rainbow baby, Dexter Axl was born on the 21st of April 2014 at 36w+5d weighing 7lb 8oz, one week before the anniversary of my miscarriage.
> He is a dream. :cloud9:

Absolutely precious!!! Congrats sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

How are you girls doing? Not much activity on here lately. 

AFM-Not much. We are chugging along. Waiting to see if Dh gets a new position at the company that would have him switching shifts but also would bring home $200 more dollars a month at least since we have been really struggling. 

We are officially going to start TTC next month!

I am going to become a Beachbody Coach in either September/October. I promise I wont bombard you with ads or anything but I may mention new programs as they come out.


----------



## kategirl

Hi all - I was part of this thread in 2012 when I was TTC #1 after an early MC, and now I'm back while TTC #2. I wish I weren't back, but it's really awesome to see this thread is still going!

I had a checmical/early MC this past weekend and would have been due April 9th. I'm really hoping to get a BFP by the time I turn 30 at the end of December (gives us 5 more cycles), but I'm really really hoping I at least get it before my would have been due date. I'm crushed that I MC again, but I'm trying not to let it get me down!

armymama2012 - I remember you! :)


----------



## girlinyork

kategirl said:


> Hi all - I was part of this thread in 2012 when I was TTC #1 after an early MC, and now I'm back while TTC #2. I wish I weren't back, but it's really awesome to see this thread is still going!
> 
> I had a checmical/early MC this past weekend and would have been due April 9th. I'm really hoping to get a BFP by the time I turn 30 at the end of December (gives us 5 more cycles), but I'm really really hoping I at least get it before my would have been due date. I'm crushed that I MC again, but I'm trying not to let it get me down!
> 
> armymama2012 - I remember you! :)

You can do it! We're TTC#2 in September so I'll egg you on :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm back a second time too it sucks. My due date was dec 2. I'll be O'ing aug 20 ish and will be back in the same province with DH so that'll help! Can't wait!


----------



## kategirl

girlinyork and Kelly9 - Hi!!!! It's so odd seeing some of these names again. :)


----------



## Kelly9

Hey kategirl


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It's lovely to see so many back again and good luck to you all :cloud9: x


----------



## armymama2012

Well DH didn't get the new position but he is starting school full-time in 8 days while still working full-time so this will be interesting. We have decided that if we dont get. A BFP this cycle that we are going to stop trying until the new year because we need time to adjust to DH's new schedule and our fain aces aren't as strong as we would like them to be. I should be ovulating this weekend. The plan is to test on the 25th but we will see if I hold out that long. Even with no more TTC for this year after this week, our hope is to be pregnant by the 3rd anniversary of our miscarriage on March 23, 2015.

Good luck to everyone else who is again trying for a BFP. Fx you all get your wish!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls. We are ttc #4 after a mmc in June (my 38th bday). 3 healthy pregnancies then a mc. Went for u/s at 9w2d and no hb. Baby only measured 6w4d. We were devastated. So many things trigger sadness for me. Anyway... I would love to conceive by dd (edd January 26th). But if we conceive in October we will be due around the same time we lost our baby. So hoping....


----------



## girlinyork

MommytoLBG said:


> Hi girls. We are ttc #4 after a mmc in June (my 38th bday). 3 healthy pregnancies then a mc. Went for u/s at 9w2d and no hb. Baby only measured 6w4d. We were devastated. So many things trigger sadness for me. Anyway... I would love to conceive by dd (edd January 26th). But if we conceive in October we will be due around the same time we lost our baby. So hoping....

Welcome. Here's hoping for a stick bfp for you xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

kategirl said:


> Hi all - I was part of this thread in 2012 when I was TTC #1 after an early MC, and now I'm back while TTC #2. I wish I weren't back, but it's really awesome to see this thread is still going!
> 
> I had a checmical/early MC this past weekend and would have been due April 9th. I'm really hoping to get a BFP by the time I turn 30 at the end of December (gives us 5 more cycles), but I'm really really hoping I at least get it before my would have been due date. I'm crushed that I MC again, but I'm trying not to let it get me down!
> 
> armymama2012 - I remember you! :)

So sorry you're back kategirl. Fingers crossed for your sticky BFP! 

Great to see a few people popping back on!


----------



## 3xBlessed

MommytoLBG said:


> Hi girls. We are ttc #4 after a mmc in June (my 38th bday). 3 healthy pregnancies then a mc. Went for u/s at 9w2d and no hb. Baby only measured 6w4d. We were devastated. So many things trigger sadness for me. Anyway... I would love to conceive by dd (edd January 26th). But if we conceive in October we will be due around the same time we lost our baby. So hoping....

So sorry you're going through this MommytoLBG. It's a rough road but I hope you get your BFP before your would have been due date.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Thank you girlinyork and 3xblessed! And both of your little girls are absolutely adorable! So precious. 

3x ~ my little guy's name is Gavin.


----------



## armymama2012

Good luck to everyone. I am sorry to hear about all the miscarriages. We have so many guardian angels.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Katiegirl ~ I missed your post somehow. I am so sorry for your loss. I completely understand what you are going thru right now. 

Here is to everyone that is ttc that we get our BFPs this year (2014)!!!

:dust:


----------



## armymama2012

Having ovulation-like pains on my left side but took OPK 30 minutes ago and wasnt even half as dark as the control line. Could it be because it was only a 2 hour hold?

Hope you ladies are doing ok.


----------



## girlinyork

armymama2012 said:


> Having ovulation-like pains on my left side but took OPK 30 minutes ago and wasnt even half as dark as the control line. Could it be because it was only a 2 hour hold?
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing ok.

How sensitive are the OPKs? It shouldn't make a difference with 10miu or even 20miu tests. The pain could be unrelated to ovulation or you might have missed your surge or your surge might be coming very soon


----------



## babyjan

Hey ladies can I join? 

I had an early loss in April and would have been due in December which seems to be creeping up already! 

My son will turn 3 in December too so I'm hoping and praying we can get our bfp before then.

Edit: just noticed this thread was started in 2011 so not sure if its still ok to join?


----------



## kategirl

Babyjan - Yes, of course it's okay! Though this thread hasn't been quite as active lately but you're always welcome. :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

can i join too? Hoping to be pregnant again before both of my due dates - the first Oct 9th and the second December 18th. Currently either 2 or 3 dpo.


----------



## babyjan

Thank you Kate :)


----------



## Kelly9

I expect to ovulate around aug 20 this month. Feeling oddly positive and eager.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Welcome babyjan and Bug22. :flower:

I think I am out for this month, but it was my first cycle after mc so I am ok with it. I'm really shooting for October.


----------



## armymama2012

Well my OPK's finally started getting darker. Hoping to have a positive by Friday night.


----------



## Kelly9

Mommy I'm aiming for an October pregnancy to lol at least if I could choose that's when I'd like it to happen.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Kelly ~ are you ttc this month or just tracking? October would give me 3 cycles to be sure my body is doing what it's supposed to do. My first cycle started 22 days after my d&c. But it's hardly normal...so hoping at least two more cycles will help me figure it all out. Considering I'm on cd 20 and thought i Od on cd 14 like usual...but still have cramps. No other signs of it. Feel more like AF is coming. I also spotted for 11 days with this first cycle. Ready for a sense of normal...


----------



## Kelly9

We're ntnp for the most part. My husband had male factor infertility so it's unlikely we'll get pregnant anytime soon. I can dream though right? It took me 2 cycles to regain some sense of normal after my D&C and this past lp was a little
Short but not so short that a pregnancy would have problems.


----------



## Curlymikes

I would like to join too! My due date was November 19th and seems like it's coming quick. I think I will ovulate around the 21st but not exactly sure. I really hope this is it but I try not to think about wanting it so much because it stresses me out and is bad for ttc ha. This is the first month since my mc that I really really want to get pregnant. Before I wanted too, but still felt scared and worried and sad. So here's to a great cycle, strong O and getting pregnant!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Kelly ~ That is why we were looking at October. That way my body has a few cycles to "get normal". But like you are ntnp really. Are you on cycle 4 now? Yes a girl can always dream! 

Curlymikes ~ I am all of those things but also have an overwhelming desire to get pregnant. At first I was like no way until we have at least 2-3 cycles, now its more like if it happens (which would be lovely if it did!) it happens and yay! If not, I know to try harder in October. 

Hopefully you get your bfp!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

:wave:

HI EVERYONE! I'm still here too! Still trying for #1 but rooting all of you on with all my might.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh...looks like I'm not going to ovulate on my own. Opk's got close but never positive and now are getting lighter again. Oh well, if CD 1 of next cycle ever shows up I'll be temping to get an idea of how long my cycles will be.


----------



## Kelly9

Mommy yes cycle 4 and am O'ing now or am in my fertile window now. I'm in the middle of setting up a new house after moving so I've been busy and sick on top of it so I am preoccupied to say the least. Which is nice because babies are not on my mind a whole bunch!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Well....bfn for me today. Now waiting for AF to arrive. On to next cycle. 

Army ~ I'll be temping too next cycle. And probably using opks. All new to me. 

Kelly ~ hope your feeling better and almost moved in?! Crazy busy time for you. Get some bfp time in too during this window. Fxd for you!


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry for the bfn :( 

We've got the house 80% sorted but that's without the bulk of our household items they'll be delivered hopefully next week so we're working on furniture and the truck load of stuff we brought with us. The place is a mess! Likely won't look to much better until all our stuff is here and sorted then I can get down to cleaning. Will make this tww fly by. 

I did get some fun time in and also got a positive opk today so will get more in as soon as hubby is home.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Thank you Kelly :hugs: like i said October would better since that would give me 3 full cycles. I know I will still be stressed and worried tho. 

Moving is such work! But once it's done and everyone's settled it's a good feeling. 

Fxd for you this month!


----------



## Bug222

sorry for the bfn xxx I got another one too this morning

glad to hear things are almost sorted with the house kelly!


----------



## Kelly9

My opk today was super dark and positive within seconds so I suspect I'll O tonight or in the early hours so going to get some more loving tonight and tomorrow with any luck. Then I'll hopefully be to busy unpacking our stuff that I'm hoping will arrive this week sometime. I'm totally Ok with either outcome this month. I'm in a wedding in October that's kind of a big deal so part of me really just wants to party and let loose.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Sorry for your bfn Bug...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Ugh...looks like I'm not going to ovulate on my own. Opk's got close but never positive and now are getting lighter again. Oh well, if CD 1 of next cycle ever shows up I'll be temping to get an idea of how long my cycles will be.

Sorry Army. I had a cycle like that last month. it sucked. all that work for nothing. He, he...i was so pissed. So then i got my period and now waiting to O again but hubby is out of town on business til Friday and Friday would be cd12 for me and i thought "perfect", i O on cd14 normally so we're ok...and then this happened today on cd9...WTH??!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> My opk today was super dark and positive within seconds so I suspect I'll O tonight or in the early hours so going to get some more loving tonight and tomorrow with any luck. Then I'll hopefully be to busy unpacking our stuff that I'm hoping will arrive this week sometime. I'm totally Ok with either outcome this month. I'm in a wedding in October that's kind of a big deal so part of me really just wants to party and let loose.

I totally hear ya on the wedding and just wanting to party and let loose so at least you have that to look forward to just in case you don't fall this month...but best of luck anyway!!! FX'd. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

That's crazy ttc! And bad timing :( how far away is hubby? 

I'm officially in the tww.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Ttc ~ That is bad timing...! Being a female is so difficult sometimes. Esp when we are ttc. Can't our bodies stay consistent?? I looked at my "predicted" fertile window days for the rest of the year. Hubbie is away in oct for a few days for his yearly guy fishing trip. Then it's hunting season...so...we will see. Oct we are good but no and dec may not be. 

Fxd for you Kelly!!


----------



## Bug222

MommytoLBG said:


> Ttc ~ That is bad timing...! Being a female is so difficult sometimes. Esp when we are ttc. Can't our bodies stay consistent?? I looked at my "predicted" fertile window days for the rest of the year. Hubbie is away in oct for a few days for his yearly guy fishing trip. Then it's hunting season...so...we will see. Oct we are good but no and dec may not be.
> 
> Fxd for you Kelly!!

glad im not the only one who maps out when my fertile times will likely be in the coming months!! I was just making the comment in my journal about doing that! I do it more because of my schedule- lately ov has been right over when I am working nights.. so it has been difficult to get the bding in... I was so excited to discover this next cycle will be during my days off :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I only look at the month I'm in when af arrives lol. I don't know when I'll Ovulate next month yet but we just moved and dh's work is day evenings and nights now so getting all the fun time in will be trickier if I don't want to be woken at 3am. I'm still largely ntnp but DTD when I suspect Ov just to keep it less stressful especially knowing our chances of conceiving each month are so low.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> That's crazy ttc! And bad timing :( how far away is hubby?
> 
> I'm officially in the tww.

I know...BUT...i've had now had 3 VERY positive opk's now so that's a little confusing so maybe i haven't actually O'd yet! He comes home tonight! Even if I O'd last night or today, sex tonight could still give us a small chance and at least a little hope. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> That's crazy ttc! And bad timing :( how far away is hubby?
> 
> I'm officially in the tww.

YAY for tww for you!!! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MommytoLBG said:


> Ttc ~ That is bad timing...! Being a female is so difficult sometimes. Esp when we are ttc. Can't our bodies stay consistent?? I looked at my "predicted" fertile window days for the rest of the year. Hubbie is away in oct for a few days for his yearly guy fishing trip. Then it's hunting season...so...we will see. Oct we are good but no and dec may not be.
> 
> Fxd for you Kelly!!

Yes, i agree. Being female is way difficult sometimes! Geesh! :wacko:
Well that stinks for those future dates but HOPEFULLY it won't matter and you'll already be preggers! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Yes you might not have O'd yet! Fingers crossed it holds off for you.


----------



## armymama2012

Well was expecting AF today but nothing, not even light cramping. I had light cramping on Tuesday so thinking maybe that was implantation since it only lasted for one day? Going to ask Dh if I can buy a FRER on Monday and test on Tuesday morning.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Fxd for you Kelly, ttc, and army!!

:dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armymama2012 said:


> Well was expecting AF today but nothing, not even light cramping. I had light cramping on Tuesday so thinking maybe that was implantation since it only lasted for one day? Going to ask Dh if I can buy a FRER on Monday and test on Tuesday morning.

what's the verdict army???!!! Good luck!


----------



## armymama2012

Nothing. Tested again with wondfos on Saturday last week and got an evap. Pretty sure I ovulated on the 20th so AF is due Tuesday. I will test on Thursday if AF hasnt shown up. Had a very vivid dream last night and mild cramping the last 2 days.


----------



## babyjan

Getting ever so close to December and still no bfp!! I really hate this :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

Af is due on my 30th birthday aug 31 so I'll test then if she hasn't shown but I don't think I am pregnant this month.


----------



## kategirl

Fx for all of you!

AFM, I'm waiting to see if this is a rainbow or if it's a CP or MC. AF would be due Aug 31st. I've had positive tests for 5 days and the lines are strong, so I have hope, but it's kind of unnerving having it happen immediately after the CP.


----------



## armymama2012

Prayers going your way for your rainbow Kategirl.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Sending prayers kategirl!!!


----------



## kategirl

Thanks so much, armymama and Blessed!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Army ~ not out until AF arrives so fxd for you! 

Kelly ~ that would be a wonderful birthday present for you! 

Sorry babyjan....

Kategirl ~ praying this is your rainbow!


----------



## Kelly9

Mommy it would be! And it's my and dh's 6th anniversary sept 1 but I'm just not feeling it, I have always been able to tell before... I guess there's still time for some early symptoms but I feel af coming and I've been a total grouch all day which is another sure sign of her! I actually have a CAT scan sept 23 that I really should get done it'll be my only chance for one for a long time and I'm pretty sure they won't do it if I'm pregnant so...

Kate I'd be having so much fun peeing on all those sticks!


----------



## Kelly9

Well lightning has struck twice apparently! And on my 30th birthday to boot!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kategirl

Kelly!!! Yay! Are you due on May 10th with me then? Yayayayayayay!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay, I dont think this'll be my month but will test on Thursday if she doesnt show.


----------



## girlinyork

Kelly9 said:


> Well lightning has struck twice apparently! And on my 30th birthday to boot!

What an amazing birthday present. Congratulations Kelly :happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

babyjan said:


> Getting ever so close to December and still no bfp!! I really hate this :cry:

That happened with me. I pipped it at the post and got the bfp a few days before the due date :hugs:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Awesome! Congrats Kelly! :happydance: So very happy for you. 

And Happy Birthday! The best present you could ask for. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks ladies it really is an awesome gift and I totally thought i was out until yesterday! Last time I had so many early symptoms this time just crazy sensitive nose and feeling off. Still feeling pretty good to, maybe I'll get a break from ms this time.

Kate yes we have the same due date May 10 :)


----------



## girlinyork

I'm gearing up to ovulate Friday and Thursday we are going out for drinks because it would mark 6 years since we met. So BD will be on the cards :)


----------



## Kelly9

Are you trying again now girlin? Its my and DH 6th wedding anniversary tomorrow.


----------



## girlinyork

Kelly9 said:


> Are you trying again now girlin? Its my and DH 6th wedding anniversary tomorrow.

We are NTNP. Stopped using condoms :happydance: hoping these BFPs will come in threes x


----------



## Kelly9

that would be nice!


----------



## Bug222

what a great b-day present Kelly! Congrats!


----------



## Bug222

babyjan said:


> Getting ever so close to December and still no bfp!! I really hate this :cry:

:hugs: i know how you feel.. i have two due dates coming up.. one in Oct and one in Dec. If this cycle is a bust I won't be pregnant before the first due date :cry:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Yay Kelly!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## armymama2012

Well Af is officially late as far as I'm aware. Testing on Thursday if she doesnt show up.


----------



## Bug222

oooo good luck armymama!


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks. Trying to keep my mind off of it. I wont be too disappointed if my dates are off and she shows up (because we didnt really time the sex right) but I'd still rather see two lines than just one. I have a lot of housework to catch up on.


----------



## armymama2012

well I have start spotting so full-blown Af should be here on Friday.


----------



## Bug222

so sorry armymamma xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Sorry armymama
I'm ovulating today and today is 6 years since I met DH. We BD three days ago, yesterday and will probably get one in tonight after going out for celebration drinks. FX for an anniversary baby


----------



## kategirl

I'm sorry, armymama!

Girlin, fx for you! Our first daughter was an anniversary baby - we were trying at the time, but that month I just happened to O exactly on our anniversary! :)


----------



## girlinyork

kategirl said:


> I'm sorry, armymama!
> 
> Girlin, fx for you! Our first daughter was an anniversary baby - we were trying at the time, but that month I just happened to O exactly on our anniversary! :)

Must be fate. Especially as I am ovving early this cycle :happydance:


----------



## MommytoLBG

:cry: So sorry army....


----------



## armymama2012

I'm ok with it I guess. I can at least start temping as soon as AF ends which should be in 5 days since full-flow started this morning. I wanted to give Dh the death stare yesterday when I told him I got my period because his reply was "Good news is that means you aren't pregnant." Part of me wanted to slap him, part of me wanted to cry, and part of me wanted to be pregnant anyways.


----------



## girlinyork

armymama2012 said:


> I'm ok with it I guess. I can at least start temping as soon as AF ends which should be in 5 days since full-flow started this morning. I wanted to give Dh the death stare yesterday when I told him I got my period because his reply was "Good news is that means you aren't pregnant." Part of me wanted to slap him, part of me wanted to cry, and part of me wanted to be pregnant anyways.

Why would he say that to you?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Sorry army...that was a little cruel. My DH and I used to joke like that but I could always tell when he was joking and it was always when we weren't trying. I would email him or text him at work and say "well you are not a father" or something along those lines when AF arrived. Or he would say something like what yours said when it would come. But after our loss, we don't joke anymore because of the emotional toll it took on us and I cry every time AF comes now. One because I want to be pregnant, but also because it is a reminder of our loss.


----------



## armymama2012

He's not joking. He honestly was relieved and expected that I would be too. He is stressed out with working and going to school. It's getting really close to the 3rd anniversary of losing our son Joshua. DH doesnt even acknowledge that we lost a baby in March of 2012. I've tried to talk about it but he just wont. He tells people that we have 3 children and just dismisses the miscarriage. Both the loss of our son and the miscarriage tear me apart but obviously the one I miscarried alone in the ER for 7 hours doesnt matter. Sorry, I try not to be bitter but it gets to me sometimes.


----------



## girlinyork

armymama2012 said:


> He's not joking. He honestly was relieved and expected that I would be too. He is stressed out with working and going to school. It's getting really close to the 3rd anniversary of losing our son Joshua. DH doesnt even acknowledge that we lost a baby in March of 2012. I've tried to talk about it but he just wont. He tells people that we have 3 children and just dismisses the miscarriage. Both the loss of our son and the miscarriage tear me apart but obviously the one I miscarried alone in the ER for 7 hours doesnt matter. Sorry, I try not to be bitter but it gets to me sometimes.

I'm not surprised it gets to you! It would get to me too! It really doesn't sound like he is respectful of your feeling. Do you think he is backing out of ttc again then? X


----------



## Kelly9

Army to be fair my husband doesn't acknowledge the death of our daughter with other people either, he is aware we had another daughter and the we lost her but to him thats a private thing. Where as if people ask me how many kids we have I say 3 obviously including her. Men deal with grief far differently then women who carry and feel and birth the babies, we have a different stronger connection. I would try not to take offence by the way he feels he needs to grieve for your first son. My husband also does not acknowledge our misscarriage and I don't include the mc in how many kids I have as well as it was early, I mean I still am sad over having lost a baby but its not quiet the same if I'm making any sense at all. I agree he probably shouldn't have said he was relieved you weren't pregnant that wasn't the right way to deal with it but do you think he's just missing Joshua and remembering the pain of having to go through that? 

The way my husband and I grieved differently could have torn our marriage apart when Hannah died but I didn't let it, I talked a lot with a counsellor in those days specializing in pregnancy and infant loss and she helped me to understand that he just does it differently even to this day over 2.5 years later and I accepted that.


----------



## armymama2012

My husband doesn't deal with grief. He pushes it out of his mind with sports and video games. I know we are at different stages of the grieving process still and I'm okay with that. What I dont accept is that when i try to comfort him during his needy time he pushes me away and says "you dont understand because I'll always miss him more." 

I dont openly discuss our miscarriage with anyone except for maybe 3 people.


----------



## Kelly9

Fair enough, at least he acknowledges that he misses him, thats more then I can get from my DH about Hannah. He may come around one day, he may never. In the mean time tell him comments like what he made don't help your grieving process either :flower:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Men in general deal with most everything completely differently than we do. Esp grief and loss. While I am still more often than not sad and cry frequently over our loss, my hubby rarely talks about it anymore. And he doesn't understand why I still confide in others about it. He did have a dream last night about our baby and we talked a great deal this morning. He was like you would be showing now, we would probably feel her move (both of us "feel" the baby was a girl), do you eve think about what she would look like and be like, etc....this Friday would have been our u/s for gender. Half way mark now so it's been emotional. And I will never be able to understand where you are army and Kelly because i have never lost a child or baby as far long as you have but I am here to listen and offer kind words. :hugs: to both of you.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm almost always sad to a certain extent but I rarely cry.


----------



## armymama2012

So I had spotting on Thursday, got my period on Friday, and now back to spotting. Is a 2 day period bad? Also, my periods are usually quite painful and this only I only had light cramping and a bit of dizziness.


----------



## girlinyork

My last period was short and almost painless. I think it just happens sometimes


----------



## Kelly9

My cycles were always 2 days of light and 1 day of spotting can't help you out about the cramps or lack of though, sometimes I get them sometimes I don't.


----------



## armymama2012

It's ok. I can deal with it just surprised was all. Start temping again tomorrow!


----------



## girlinyork

AF came two days ago. Next cycle *sigh*


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry girlin. But at least you can have a bit more fun trying. 

I'm incredibly barfy these days. Going to try Doppler in 10 more days!


----------



## armymama2012

Got my dip and then spike the past 2 days so I might be ovulating sooner than I normally do. Told DH that I'll be ovulating this weekend maybe and he said "Well I guess no sex until Monday then." He looked real disappointed but he doesnt want a baby yet so I thought it was better to tell him.


----------



## girlinyork

Got a bfp today :happydance: please send sticky dust everyone x


----------



## MommytoLBG

:happydance:Congrats!! :happydance: 

Sticky dust on it's way!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Girlin!!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Huge congrats again hun xx


----------



## Bug222

huge congrats girlinyork!!


----------



## Kelly9

yay girlin!!!!! Congrats

Ttcbabyison hasn't been on here in a while but she also got a bfp a few days ago!

Sticky sticky dust for both of you!!!


----------



## girlinyork

I saw that. I'm so happy for her :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> Got a bfp today :happydance: please send sticky dust everyone x

OMG, awesome! Congrats girlin!!!!!! Stick baby, stick!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Yeah, i'm over the moon that we're pregnant again finally!!!! We couldn't be more excited!!! Our first scan is Thursday at 6 weeks. All bloods have been great numbers so we are hoping for a nice little beating heart!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Ttc that's awwsome! Make sure you up date us!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Congrats ttc!!!!! sticky dust for you!!


----------



## armymama2012

How you pregnant ladies doing? You doing ok Kelly? Everyone else hanging in there? We will be officially TTC in January.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh yeah I'm still kicking but this cold I have is horrible. My whole family has it so naturally being the mother I don't get to be sick right. Ms is still around to which makes it more unbearable but I'm far enough along now that I do get the occasional break from it for a day or two which is awesome. So glad I won't be doing this again once this little one arrives 

The new year will be here before you know it!


----------



## girlinyork

Still hanging on it here thanks :) January - how exciting!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I'm good...no sickness for me yet. Still waiting. ;-)


----------



## armymama2012

Wow, seems I'm the only one in this group who is not pregnant! hopefully that will change in 3-4 months!


----------



## MommytoLBG

I'm not pregnant either army. We haven't tried that last 2 cycles now. Last month and now this weekend was O and we didn't bd for baby.


----------



## StarAngel

Hi All, I just joined today. I had a miscarriage three weeks ago today, still processing it all. I am feeling bit down in myself today, I had two scans done one at 8 weeks and one at 9 weeks to check baby status everything was looking fine and then into my 13th week I lost it, they werent going to do a d&c at all but had to one there were still clots. I lost a total of 1.3 litres of blood that day. Had to get two iron fusions and am on iron tablets for next six weeks. My doc keeps telling me to wait for my next period before we try again. It seems that I am ovulating now no signs of my period coming and Im getting impatient. I just want to be pregnant. Dunno if its all part of the grieving but I just want to start our family. It was a lovely suprise to find out we were going to be parents and then in a blink of an eye that all changed and now Ive never felt so ready to settle down and have kids. How long should I wait before trying should I follow docs advise? And would I be fertile? Sorry to hear about your losses xxx


----------



## StarAngel

I would love to join also: )


----------



## Bug222

still no BFP for me either army


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome star and best of luck! I didn't wait I think it's more personal honestly. 

girlin why are you in limbo? What happened? I hope all is ok.


----------



## girlinyork

I had some spotting. Literally a spot in the morning and one in the evening yesterday of brown and it seems to have stopped. Scan on Wednesday to rule out an ectopic and see if everything is measuring okay. Very nervous and it's my birthday tomorrow :(


----------



## Kelly9

i hope it's all ok but brown is better then red! I'll keep my fingers crossed and happy birthday too!


----------



## armymama2012

I am sorry about your miscarriage Star. I miscarried what would have been our 3rd child at 12 weeks but baby passed around 8 weeks. Sorry you lost so much blood. They say you are really fertile right after a miscarriage. 

FX everything is okay for you Girlin!

I am glad I'm not the only one who isnt pregnant yet. Welll...I am 8 dpo today and I had some mild cramping down low last night. I wont test until November 5th which would make my period 2 days late. Our 5 year anniversary is the 14th of November. I cant decide if I would tell DH then or wait until Christmas which would put me at almost 12 weeks.


----------



## girlinyork

Baby is in the right place and measuring roughly five and a half weeks. Too early for a heartbeat but the fact it is all on track is reassuring. Back in a fortnight to check for a heartbeat. Please think sticky for me ladies <3


----------



## Kelly9

Thats awesome girlin!


----------



## Bug222

great news girlinyork!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> Baby is in the right place and measuring roughly five and a half weeks. Too early for a heartbeat but the fact it is all on track is reassuring. Back in a fortnight to check for a heartbeat. Please think sticky for me ladies <3

amazing news!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Praying for a sticky baby for you Girlin!


----------



## StarAngel

I'd like to join please, my due date was April 2015.


----------



## armymama2012

AF arrived one day late. Onto hoping for next cycle. In January I'll start my grapefruit juice regimen. I might try preseed in March if not pregnant by then.


----------



## girlinyork

StarAngel said:


> I'd like to join please, my due date was April 2015.

Sorry for your loss starangel :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry for not replying earlier StarAngel. I am sorry about your loss. Are your levels down to 0 yet? How long ago did you miscarry? If its too personal then just ignore me.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry for your loss Star :hugs: x


----------



## KTJ006

Hi Ladies...would love to join. My 'would have been' due date was May. I had a D&C a few weeks ago and am waiting on AF to show up. I'm hoping everything didn't throw my cycles out of whack as everything was pretty consistent before I got PG. 

*StarAngel *- your story sounds somewhat similar to mine. I had a few scans early on and everything looked great - heartbeat, growth, etc. I went in for a 10 week scan (I was almost 11 weeks at that point) and there was no heartbeat. A perfect little baby with perfect hands, feet, fingers, and belly just floating around. I was devastated as it came out of nowhere. I picked a D&C as I needed to emotionally heal and couldn't bare to wait things out. I will keep my FX'd for you. Hang in there...

It sounds like several of you are already PG - BABY DUST to you all! Here's hoping you guys have a wonderful pregnancy. You all give me hope!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

So sorry for both of you StarAngel and KTJ006. Baby dust to both of you.


----------



## StarAngel

Thanks Ladies, 

ArmyMomma - I miscarried on 6th October, brought by ambulance in the early morning bout 6am, was heartbreaking as the day before I called the hospital very upset as I was spotting more blood, they told me to come in, I insisted that they check my babies vitals to which they did and all was fine, hours later however that proved not to be the case. Im not sure whether my hormone levels are down to zero yet, I havent gotten my period yet, Im cramping and feels like a period but nothing yet. Im still taking iron tablets so that maybe causing cramps. And it would appear that I maybe ovulating.

My doc is telling me that when I do get my period to not count it as a period just the end of what happened and to wait til my next period after that before I try again, why is that I wonder?


----------



## StarAngel

KTJ 006 - very sorry for your loss xxx baby dust to you xxx

Thank you all Ladies, this forum keeps me going and gives me hope xxxx


----------



## armymama2012

Most doctors will tell you to wait 1 to 3 cycles after a miscarriage before trying again. Mostly its so that you are physically and emotionally healed before trying again. We didn't wait to try but we didn't succeed in getting our rainbow until 6 months after the miscarriage. I hope when you do try again that it doesn't take 6 cycles for you.


----------



## girlinyork

I've a viability scan tomorrow and I'm frightened it'll be bad news. No actual reason to think it apart from spotting three and a half weeks ago but still terrified anyway :cry:


----------



## zaycain

Hi, I hope I can join. I had a D&C on Friday and the wounds are still fresh. Part of the healing would be to try again. 

My due date is June 6th. :cry:

I will be waiting for one cycle before I start trying again. Hoping that's in December.

This post is great. Thank you!


----------



## Kelly9

Girlin I'm sure the scan will be great! Though I'm sure we all understand the nervousness. I'm kind of glad I've only had the one dating scan, I'm already nervous for my half way scan, it'll be nice when it's come and gone.

Zaycain sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## KTJ006

zaycain said:


> Hi, I hope I can join. I had a D&C on Friday and the wounds are still fresh. Part of the healing would be to try again.
> 
> My due date is June 6th. :cry:
> 
> I will be waiting for one cycle before I start trying again. Hoping that's in December.
> 
> This post is great. Thank you!

*Zaycain*: sorry for your loss. I've recently been there too! It'll be a month on 11/17. My due date was in May. AF just showed up for me today (YAY!) so we will likely be TTC after one cycle just like you.




girlinyork said:


> I've a viability scan tomorrow and I'm frightened it'll be bad news. No actual reason to think it apart from spotting three and a half weeks ago but still terrified anyway :cry:

*Girlin*: I will keep my FX'd for you. I know how hard those scans can be. They are supposed to be exciting and something to look forward to, but I always go into them scared out of my mind for fear of what I'll go through again. I will say a prayer for you and hope only good things! Keep us posted


----------



## armymama2012

Has anyone had lots of bleeding like Af and been pregnant? I had what could have been AF from Nov 4th- Nov 8th. Now every time we have sex I start bleeding (heavy flow bleeding) for about an hour. I have been feeling nauseous but dont have any HPTs so took an OPK for the heck of it and it was immediately positive. Today is only CD8 and I usually dont ovulate until at least cd 16 so was wondering if there was a chance I am pregnant.


----------



## girlinyork

Baby had a heartbeat but was far too small :cry: In limbo for a fortnight while I wait a conclusive scan


----------



## Kelly9

Oh girlin <3 I hope it's nothing sinister. I'm so sorry you're in limbo again. :hugs: 

Army get a test it's the only way to know.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm so sorry Girlin. FX baby will keep fighting!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Sorry Girlin...I'll be praying for you!


----------



## Bug222

*hugs* GirlinYork- I'm sorry you are in limbo again... :(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

girlinyork said:


> Baby had a heartbeat but was far too small :cry: In limbo for a fortnight while I wait a conclusive scan

Ugh, i'm so sorry girl. You've had a rough road with this one. :-( Hang in there sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

5th baby loss last Tuesday. Found out at 8w5d scan. Baby measured 8w3d. We conceived in September, found out Oct. 2 and heartbeat gone Nov. 4. I had a D&C on Tuesday to send baby off to be properly tested. Hopefully we get some answers soon.

My due date would have been June 11th.

We will be waiting to try again until after more testing to see what's causing our miscarriages. Hopefully we'll get to try again in January.

I'm rooting everyone on who is still trying and best of luck this next cycle! And also sorry for ANY losses in here recently. They suck really bad and I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Ttc I hope you get answers! And ones that can be worked with to give you a forever baby I'm so sorry you're going through this again.


----------



## Bug222

*hugs* TTC- im so very sorry xxx I hope you get some answers this time


----------



## armymama2012

Wow, I'm sorry TTC. I hope you are doing okay emotionally and physically. 

Praying for good news for you Girlin. 

Well I'm pregnant. I think I am 5 weeks 4 days. Havent verified through doctor yet but pretty sure of my dates on ovulation. Problem is I had full blown bleeding with some cramping just like AF for 4 days last week and now I start full force bleeding for an hour every time we dtd. Have to choose a new doctor because we switched insurance and then I can verify that this is a viable pregnancy.


----------



## Kelly9

So you did a test army? How bizarre hopefully the bleeding isn't anything serious.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sending you massive massive :hugs: TTC x


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah I tested and at the 1 minute mark a very dark pink line showed up!


----------



## Bug222

Wow congrats Army!!! I hope the bleeding is nothing to worry about!


----------



## Kelly9

Well congrats, I just hope things settle down for you, and for the love of god don't have anymore sex if it keeps making you bleed.


----------



## armymama2012

No sex is hard for us because physical is how we express love to each other the most. We still hug and kiss throughout the day and say "i love you." but that intimacy is really what brings us closer. Of course, Dh will suggest blowjobs 4x a week if sex is not an option but seriously, that's a lot to me. 

Going to urgent care tomorrow because I have been bleeding for 24 hours straight now. No clotting or cramping but it is red and enough that I have to wear a pantiliner all the time.


----------



## Bug222

fx'd all is ok Army xxx glad you are going to get it checked out though


----------



## armymama2012

Someone told me to skip urgent care because they cant do anything when I'm only 6 weeks. I understand they cant do anything really but maybe they could draw blood for hcg count I don't want to go to the ER because I'm not in pain but the ER might do an ultrasound at least.


----------



## Kelly9

I'd go to the ER you'll get better care there in terms of them having more equipment and usually urgent care isn't great with prenatal stuff in my experience. They just sent me on to the hospital.


----------



## StarAngel

TTC - Im so sorry to hear of your loss(losses), youre courageous woman for never giving up so I applaud you and you will get your rainbow baby xxx

Army - congratulations! I would go and get it checked out, better safe than sorry. Best of luck xxx 

Girlin - hope results come back good for you, thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

I had my d&c on Monday after finding out my poor little bean didn't make it. Waiting for a natural AF before ttc again so there's no stress over Christmas


----------



## Kelly9

I'm sorry girlin, I was holding out hope you'd get some good news. I hope you have an awesome holiday season despite the sadness.


----------



## 3xBlessed

So sorry Girlin! Sending you hugs!!!


----------



## StarAngel

Girlin Im so sorry to hear you're sad news. I hope you are surrounded by the people you love right now. Take good care of yourself. X


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry Girlin.

I miscarried too. I should have been 6 weeks along when I went to the ER but my HCG was only 40. Was planning on TTC in January but Dr. says not before April. Oh well, more time to focus on getting Daniel into a toddler bed and eating healthier.


----------



## girlinyork

Sorry about that armymama. It really sucks :(


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry yours didn't stick army.


----------



## Bug222

:( so sorry army


----------



## armymama2012

Well we tried to prevent but we are now 7 weeks pregnant. Have to call tomorrow and set up my 8 week appointment. I also registered for 3 college classes this semester so its going to be busy until baby gets here.


----------



## Bug222

Awesome news! Congrats army!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats army


----------



## Bug222

I don't think I ever updated here that I got a BFP three days after my second angels due date. Hoping and praying this one will stick!


----------



## girlinyork

Well done ladies!

I'm awaiting recurrent miscarriage testing at the end of the month. The whole thing has made me pretty sad but I know I'm lucky to have my daughter at least


----------



## hope2bmother

Sorry for all of your losses! If you've gotten your BFP, then sticky dust to you an if you haven't, then baby dust to you!

I had a miscarriage on 12/13/14 at 9w2d. It was devastating, but I am moving forward and eager to TTC again after one cycle. Eagerly awaiting AF! If you all don't mind, I'd like to join!


----------



## hope2bmother

Sorry. Forgot to mention my due date would have been July 16, 2015. REALLY hoping to be good and pregnant by the time it rolls around!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Good luck Hope! 

Congrats Armymama and Bug!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Oh, just so you know. My due date with my last miscarriage/chemical pregnancy was July 17th and this one is due August 24th.


----------



## Kelly9

Bug congrats to!

Hannah's 3rd anniversary of her birth/death is the 13th, not sure what I'll be doing for that, likely to be filled with tears and moping.


----------



## carebear1981

Hi everyone,
I know it's been a long long time since I've posted on here. I was becoming obsessed with being pregnant and DH needed a long time to heal. And me as well. I can't say we've been the same since.
But today I got a BFP. I'm sooo frightened and soooo determined. I have a doc appt Monday (I broke my foot mid-dec so I had the appt anyways). I'm hoping she'll get my bloodwork and a scan.
I was 8 days late for af so I finally tested. I had to wait since a few months ago I was so upset when af was 6 days late and I got a BFN. Anyways, I knew this time... I've been having a few symptoms, one I never even knew was a symptom (shortness of breath). I've been so winded for no reason. I just assumed it was from walking around with crutches... guess not.
Last night I was laying in bed and cramping a little and I was thinking in my head, 'omg I'm going to lose it already'. I go to the bathroom so often to check and see if there's blood.

Anyways, I really wanted to check in to see how everyone is.


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats carebear it's nice to see you've finally got another bfp. I'm thinking sticky thoughts for you!


----------



## wantingagirl

I don't know if I'm too late to join here, my due date would have been august 14th this year :(


----------



## Kelly9

Wantingagirl sorry to see you've had a loss. I hope you get a rainbow super fast :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

wantingagirl said:


> I don't know if I'm too late to join here, my due date would have been august 14th this year :(

Oh no, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you I spent all of new year worried about brown spotting and I lost my little bean at 8+4 after seeing heartbeat on 2 seperate scans :( 

Had a chemical in May and also 4 year anniversary of another loss next month. 

Sucks but I guess it is what it is. I have a scan tomorrow to check if the last clot has gone it hadn't last week and still a fair bit of hcg in my system x


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Carebear!

Sorry for your losses Wanting. Hoping you get your rainbow quickly!


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks :hugs:

I had my scan today I have a retained placenta d&c tomorrow xx


----------



## Kelly9

Best of luck for a smooth procedure and quick recovery :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Best of luck WAG :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Hope it went smooth WAG. How is everyone else?


----------



## Kelly9

Tired... and wishing I was full term already.


----------



## girlinyork

Still waiting on my recurrent loss test results :(


----------



## Kelly9

Hopefully you get those back soon girlin and then they can give you a game plan to help!


----------



## girlinyork

Could be another week before I hear anything. I'm eager to find out. In the meantime we are going to ttc again because we are due results before I am due to ovulate :)


----------



## Kelly9

Well thats good! You know you can have a baby to so that should help you to stay positive! I hope its something easily treated! You should take low dose aspirin 81 mg's in the mean time (if you have a blood clotting issue this can help).


----------



## girlinyork

I'm way ahead on you on that one :) been on it since I ttc my last angel x


----------



## carebear1981

Best of luck to you girlin! Hopefully you get that news soon. 

I'm 8 weeks today. Time sure does move slow!! I just told my parents tonight. Mom cried... then proceeded to tell everyone she knows... well at least I had a good ultrasound so I'm not too nervous that everyone knows


----------



## armymama2012

My ultrasound is Thursday. not telling family for another 3 weeks though. I might start showing by then.


----------



## Kelly9

Excellent girlin! and Carebear yay!


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm either 1dpo today or tomorrow. Hoping everyone is well. I don't know if I'm on the front page my due date was august 14th.


----------



## Bug222

Just over 11 weeks for me- found the heartbeat on Doppler a couple of days ago :)


----------



## StarAngel

Hello everyone, 
I hope you all are keeping well xx

I got the news last week that I am expecting, such wonderful news. However, I find myself being afraid to get excited after the last time. I know this isn't the same as the last pregnancy. I am super aware of everything going on in my body. I am almost wishing my life away to get to October (due date). my first little angel due date was next month and my due date is a week after the date I lost my angel. I know this may sound strange but I am kinda taking it as a sign or blessing that all will be ok. 

have my doctor this week, is there anything I should be asking her? With regards gym can I still do my workouts weights and everything? Thanks folks xx


----------



## armymama2012

They will usually let you do weights as long as you arent lying on your back or having anything pressed against your stomach. They might recommend sticking to low weight/ high repitition routines.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I will be 15 weeks pregnant tomorrow but got some bad news at my ultrasound. I had a bit of bleeding 3 weeks back and it is because of a placental abruption( placenta tries to tear away from uterine wall) and thus I am limited on lifting and exercise. It also means that although I am due August 16th, they don't expect me to make it past 36 weeks before delivering. Also means I will have to have a 3rd C-section instead of a natural birth like we were hoping for. All I want now is a health baby who stays in the womb past 30 weeks.


----------



## StarAngel

Hi armymama, sorry to hear your news, hopefully it will be smooth sailing from here on out, he/she maybe premature but like you said as long as lil one is healthy xx 

I am going to be 7 weeks on Friday, and today I have been getting what feels like a bad period pain on right side only, took two parecetomol but no relief... there is no bleeding, there is yellowish discharge, am I being over cautious or is this something to be concerned about?


----------



## girlinyork

Get it checked to be safe. I had one sided pain with my rainbow but always better to err on the side of caution


----------



## Kelly9

Girlin did you hear any news from the tests?


----------



## girlinyork

I had my investigative ultrasound today which appears normal. Got a nice ripe follicle on the left side so we are going to get down and dirty tonight &#128522; should have all the results in a few days. Thanks for asking :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Oooo I hope you catch the eggy! and hear back soon.


----------



## armymama2012

Well my partial placental abruption was caused by a subchoronic hemorrhage of about 6 cm. Doctor said no strenuous exercise or lifting. And sex is limited to 2x a week. Just have to hope that my 20 week ultrasound on the 25th of March will show that it healed. If not, I may be put on bedrest for a few weeks.


----------



## Kelly9

hopefully it heals army. I hear they can do that.


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah I think 60% of partial abrupt ions heal on their own.


----------



## armymama2012

Congrats on being in the third trimester Kelly. Will this be your last?


----------



## Bug222

I hope it heals quickly army! I had two SCH's when I was pregnant with my son- both healed before 20 weeks :) don't be afraid if you have some more bleeding- sonetimes the blood gets reabsorbed sometimes it gets passed out vaginally.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh this is my last barring any "accidents" that happen and if they occur my husband will loose a certain appendage for it. I like being preggo but I'm done!


----------



## armymama2012

Well I hope there are no "accidents" for both your sakes then.


----------



## girlinyork

Faint positive at 9dpo. I'm shocked


----------



## 3xBlessed

Yay!! Congrats Girlin!!!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats girlin!!


----------



## Bug222

Congrats GirlinYork!


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats girlin, I am thinking super stick thoughts for you and this little one. Will they do anything this cycle to try and help like progesterone or anything?


----------



## girlinyork

I'll be seen at the local recurrent miscarriage clinic and they'll decide what's best Kelly x


----------



## Kelly9

I hope they can do something to help things along! Keep us updated.


----------



## armymama2012

Congrats girlin! Prayers for a sticky healthy baby.


----------



## girlinyork

Had a scan yesterday and saw one beautiful healthy baby measuring spot on. I'd put money on this baby being my rainbow :)


----------



## carebear1981

:thumbup: that's awesome!! I've been silently creeping your progress in the first tri section. So happy for you!!


----------



## Kelly9

Great news!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Great news Girlin!!!!


----------



## Bug222

fabulous news girlinyork!


----------



## armymama2012

Wow long period of silence. How is everyone? 

AFM: My placenta has attached around the bleed I had in the first tirmester but not is low-lying. In 3 weeks I go to get another scan and see if it has become placenta previa or if it has moved away from the cervix. Still not having much energy but feeling movement about 5 times a day so it keeps me going to know that little one is still doing good.

I attached a picture of the announcements that I made myself and sent out 9 weeks ago to announce the baby. Sorry that it is upside down.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2758.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## girlinyork

Army, fx your placenta is high and healthy.

Kelly, congratulations on your baby girl :cloud9:


----------



## carebear1981

Army - hope everything is good with ur next ultrasound. Love your announcement!!

Doing our gender reveal today with the family. Everyone is gonna be happy for team :blue: my little guy has recently graduated from flutters to kicks :cloud9:

Congrats on ur baby girl Kelly!


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks. Have fun at your party. Wow, Kelly, I saw you had her but didn't know it was less than a week ago. Hope all went well with her birth.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh thanks ladies! She is 3 days old today! My yellow bump turned pink <3 her name is Aria Hannah and she was a whopping 9 lbs 1 oz which is just insane! More then a pound heavier then my others. Also quiet long at 21.5 inches.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Kelly!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Congrats! She is the exact size my daughter was at birth.


----------



## armymama2012

Everyone ok? I am full term now but arguing with my doctor about natural versus C-section.


----------

